# MTB-Team-Eisbären, Biketreffs in und um Frankfurt/Hanau/Kreis Offenbach [Teil 2]



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2009)

Tja, tut mir leid, hat bei mir auch nicht gklappt. Wetter war ja ok, aber das Händchen wollte nicht so wie ich.  Na, am Donnerstag hab ich wieder Physiotherapie, mal sehen was dann geht. Gibt es für das Handturnen mit Therapeut eigentlich auch Winterpokalpunkte?


----------



## Andreas (30. November 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tja, tut mir leid, hat bei mir auch nicht gklappt. Wetter war ja ok, aber das Händchen wollte nicht so wie ich.  Na, am Donnerstag hab ich wieder Physiotherapie, mal sehen was dann geht. Gibt es für das Handturnen mit Therapeut eigentlich auch Winterpokalpunkte?



Das gibt bestimmt Punkte für alternative Sportarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2009)

Ok, dann trag ich das mal nach!


----------



## drinkandbike (1. Dezember 2009)

Achtung!!!!!! Mainspacken mal anders...wer hat Lust am Donnerstag 3.12.09 ab 18:30 Uhr eine Runde am Main zu drehen ?? Richtung Höchst - von dort an der Nidda über Frankfurter Berg zurück nach Frankfurt (ca. 40km)


Grüsse kai

Startpunkt: Sachsenhäuser Ufer


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2009)

Hmpf, Krankengymnastik und anschließend Wehrausschußsitzung. Mist!


----------



## drinkandbike (1. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hmpf, Krankengymnastik und anschließend Wehrausschußsitzung. Mist!




Krankengymnastik kannst du auf dem Rad machen und die Wehrausschußsitzung (was ein Wort) einfach schwänzen


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2009)

Mensch am Donnerstag soll das Wetter ja schon wieder mistig werden! 

Glücklicherweise habe ich morgen Zeit und biete deshalb kurzfristig einen Nightride an 

**KlickTrails by night Klick** würde ich mal anbieten wollen, weil ich Bock drauf habe. Aufgrund meiner* hervorragenden *  Ortskenntnisse werde ich natürlich eine möglichst schlammfreie Tour fahren. Ich bin aber auch für Wab`s zu haben bevor eine Teilnahme daran scheitert. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Startzeit. Ab Druckhaus 17:30/17:45 Uhr würde ich mir auch noch gefallen lassen. Hauptsache nicht alleine los.

Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere MTB untypischen Touren können natürlich auch mit dem Rennrad gefahren werden!

Wenn sich keiner anmeldet, gehe ich wohl spacken.

Also entweder anmelden oder wegen eines anderen Vorschlags hier melden 

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (1. Dezember 2009)

Aufgrund von "NoLight" und Fahrdienst zur Weihnachtsfeier meiner Frau kann ich leider nicht mitkommen...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2009)

Doppelpost: Erst reagierts nicht, dann doppelt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2009)

@drinkandbike, falls Du mal Richtung Süden kommst ... könnt's was werden.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Wichtiger Hinweis: Unsere MTB untypischen Touren können natürlich auch mit dem Rennrad gefahren werden!



Ich hab leider kein Rennrad aber wenn du mir deins leihen möchtest probier ichs  Falls die Laufräder tatsächlich Schläge davontragen sollten zentrier ich sie dir höchstpersönlich wieder aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (2. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Also entweder anmelden oder wegen eines anderen Vorschlags hier melden



der andere Vorschlag steht schon seit Montag Abend hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## troll (2. Dezember 2009)

veranstaltungs tipp am 6 dec. 

http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/

radcross am bornheimer hang 


salü
t.


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> der andere Vorschlag steht schon seit Montag Abend hier.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Ich weiß, ich weiß....Wenn, dann klappts eher mal wieder an einem Wochenende wenn alle Parameter stimmen


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Dezember 2009)

troll schrieb:


> radcross am bornheimer hang



Also ich wollte hingeh^H^H^Hfahren. Wer noch?


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Dezember 2009)

troll schrieb:


> veranstaltungs tipp am 6 dec.
> 
> http://www.vcfrankfurt.de/
> 
> ...



Danke für die Erinnerung!  Da werd ich höchstwahrscheinlich wieder auftauchen.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Dezember 2009)

Hi Frank & Kai, beide Touren höhren sich ganz nett an. Bin allerdings noch immer von meiner Grippe außer gefecht.   Sonst wäre ich sicherlich dabei. ... keine Sorge, grunzen tue ich noch nicht, dafür schnuffel und schniefe ich um so mehr durch der Nase.

 ... wenn ich dann endlich wieder fit bin, denke ich darüber nach, ob wir (*@alle-eisbären*) eventuell eine Flachlandrunde mit Einkehrschwung auf dem Ffm-Weihnachtsmarkt machen wollen!??  Sollte mehr eine Spaßrunde, als eine Hochleistungsrunde werden! 
                
Volker mir schwebt die Runde vor die wir neulich nachts (Druckhaus-Seligenstadt-Mainflingen-Jügesheim-Diezenbach/Steinberg-Sachsenhausen-*(ohne)WEIHNACHTSMARKT/Ffm*-Offenbach-Mühlheim-Druckhaus) = 80Km Fahrzeit max. 4,0 Stunden hauptsächlich Asphalt und WAB`s fuhren. 

Tour kann bei Bedarf auf 65 oder 50Km -> (direckt am Main entlang) eingekürzt werden. Wir könnten gegebenenfalls auch zwei Gruppen machen. Wie gesagt sollte eine Spaßausfahrt werden!

*Hätte daran jemand interesse?*

Falls ja, schlage ich Samstag den 12.12.09 nur bei trockenem Wetter vor. Abreise ab Druckhaus/Steinheim 15:00 Uhr. Bei regem Interesse mache ich noch einen offiziellen LMB-Eintrag. Ist jetzt erst mal eine Anfrage ob überhaupt Interesse besteht.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (2. Dezember 2009)

@[email protected]

melde mal Interesse an


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2009)

@bikeholic: Ich auch!

@google: Druckhaus 17:00 heute ist gebongt. WAB oder spacken wäre mir allerdings lieber, du weißt... aber ich will endlich mal wieder aufs Rad bevor das Wetter wieder eklig wird. Ich trage mich jetzt ein und mache 15.00 Feierabend damit ich gemütlich zum Druckhaus rollen kann.


----------



## bone peeler (2. Dezember 2009)

@ Bikeholic: Dummes Datum


----------



## Google (2. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind, schön das ich nicht alleine fahren muß. Wir sprechen uns kurzfristig ab was wir fahren. Mir ist es egal.

@Bikeholic, ich sach später was dazu. Muß erst mal die Fühler ausstrecken. Ansonsten erst mal gute Genesung.

Grüße

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (2. Dezember 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Achtung!!!!!! Mainspacken mal anders...wer hat Lust am Donnerstag 3.12.09 ab 18:30 Uhr eine Runde am Main zu drehen ?? Richtung Höchst - von dort an der Nidda über Frankfurter Berg zurück nach Frankfurt (ca. 40km)
> 
> 
> Grüsse kai
> ...



keiner dabei???


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2009)

@Bikeholic, ich weis nicht ob man sich wirklich einen Gefallen damit tut an einen Samstag Abend mit Rad im Anschlag auf/über den Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt zu wollen! Vllt sollte man das lieber trennen. Tagsüber ne Tour und abends dann gern mal zusammen übern Weihnachtsmarkt bummeln


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2009)

*... "Oh Du fröhliche knadenreiche Bikezeit" ...*

[ame="http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=100770463"]Video: Nur das Beste fÃ¼r Dein Bike! Making Of! von BMO - MySpace [email protected]@[email protected]@http://mediaservices.myspace.com/services/media/embed.aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@[email protected]@services/media/[email protected]@[email protected]@aspx/[email protected]@[email protected]@100770463[/ame]

*Das ist mal ne  Mahlzeit !!!*​


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2009)

fohns hat Geburtstag!

Alles Gute und viele !


----------



## Lanzelot (3. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zub B-Day.
Lass Dich reich ...vorzugsweise mit Radzubehör 

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2009)

Happy Bithday fohns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ti-Racer (3. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch alles Gute fohns


----------



## drinkandbike (3. Dezember 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Happy Bithday fons.




solche Rechtschreibfehler hat der fohns aber nicht verdient


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> solche Rechtschreibfehler hat der fohns aber nicht verdient



... habs geändert! Möchte ja nicht, dass er sich zum Schluß gar nicht angesprochen fühlt.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Das ist mal ne  Mahlzeit !!!*


BMO ist ein fukk-teurer sucker-laden


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2009)

Grüzi die Herrschaften

wie siehts denn eigentlich mit einer WE-Tour aus????? Bei mir geht allerdings nur der Samstag  Und der soll momentan ja recht regenfrei sein im Gegensatz zum Sonntag.

Gibts Vorschläge (gemütlich) oder darfs wieder eine Kaffefahrt sein, die auf meinen Mist gewachsen ist ?

Ich bitte um Feedback (Is ja nemmer lange hin)

@[email protected] Erdi01 hat irgendwie recht. Irgendwas werden wir schon hinbekommen.

@[email protected] Passts immer noch net in Deinem Plan??? Ich hoff man sieht sich dieses Jahr nochmal Olli !!

Grüße

Google


----------



## Ti-Racer (3. Dezember 2009)

Samstag muss ich schaffen ;-(


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2009)

@Fohns, auch alles gute von mir.

@x-rossi, wenn Du das sagst. Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit dehnen. Mir gings auch nur um das coole Vid.

*Edit meint:* Huch, die kennen mich ja doch, jedenfalls habe ich bei dehnen ein Kundenkonto. Keine Ahnung was ich in der Vergangenheit bei dehnen bestellt habe, aber eben habe ich den Knog Geggo bestellt, der ist dort lieferbar 

@Google, Samstag ... hm ... muß morgen erstmal beim Stenger nachhören ob mein Rush noch lebt?! Wenn ja, sollte es jetzt mit Si-Kurbel da stehen. Dann muß ich Samstag erstmal nach Hösbach und es aus den Fängen dort befreien


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> BMO ist ein fukk-teurer sucker-laden



Kommt drauf an was man so brauch. Gibt ne Menge Teile die dort am günstigsten bzw. überhaupt (und dann zum guten Preis) zu kriegen sind.

@Wochenende: Dieses Wochenende bin ich eher nachtaktiv  Jemand Lust auf ne Eisbären-Club-Night?


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Dezember 2009)

*Es war einmal ... 
als Scheibenbremsen noch an Motorräder waren, 
Federwege - wenn überhaupt - überschaubare 50mm hatten, 
Fullys ... ähhh ...  wattn datt ?!?!*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzZkKE9Z35g&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube- Downhill 90 er Jahre[/ame]​
*Aua, das weckt schmerzhafte Erinnerungen ...​*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (4. Dezember 2009)

Jaja, als Männer noch Männer waren... 


Erdi, willst Du uns damit irgendwas sagen?


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Dezember 2009)

zumindest sorgt Erdi für köstliche Unterhaltung, danke!!


----------



## bone peeler (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Google: Ich mach dieses Wochenende Pause, hab mir gestern beim Alternativsport einen fetten Wadenkrampf geholt und der schmerzt immer noch wie Sau. Daher Regenerationswochenende.


----------



## drinkandbike (4. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Es war einmal ...
> als Scheibenbremsen noch an Motorräder waren,
> Federwege - wenn überhaupt - überschaubare 50mm hatten,
> Fullys ... ähhh ...  wattn datt ?!?!*
> ...




saugeil...aber solche Stürze passieren auch im Jahr 2009. Gestern allein gefahren - etwas verträumt an die rote Ampel herangefahren (wollte natürlich drüber fahren ) und schwupps den Bordstein übersehen  Nicht ausgeklickt und wie eine Bahnschranke zur Seite gefallen  Haltungsnote 10 hat mir ein Autofahrer zugerufen. Na ja da kann ich mit dem faker in dieser Diziplin locker mithalten 

kai aus F.


----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2009)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> saugeil...aber solche Stürze passieren auch im Jahr 2009.


Stimmt! Da kenn ich ne ganze Menge hier aussem Forum...

Die Herrschaften.....also ich fahre dann morgenvormittag ne Runde ohne Pause. Falls einer Bock hat mit zu kommen, hier melden oder eine PN schicken.

Gruß 

Google


----------



## x-rossi (4. Dezember 2009)

fährt hier irgendwer morgen auf den hahenkamm hoch oder richtung taunus/altkönig? de basti möchte ein cdale rize 4 zur probe ausreiten, hat aber allein keine lust. ich bin mental nicht auf steil eingestellt, und basti nicht im forum aktiv. ein paar von euch kennen ihn aber ja. 

also wenn morgen von euch wer mit basti am start sein möchte, gebt mir bitte bescheid, dass ich ihm bescheid geben kann. tänks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (4. Dezember 2009)

@x-rossi
Ich wollt morgen nachmittag ab 14 Uhr 2 Std. Grundlage am Main schrubben. Lust und Zeit? Staustufe??

Alle anderen die Lust haben sind auch willkommen 

Dauer : 2 Std.
Tempo : mittel bis flott
Pausen : nööö 

Entweder hier Bescheid geben oder kurzfristig per Handy 0173-8802456


----------



## x-rossi (4. Dezember 2009)

@ Adrenalino: wollte eigentlich schon um 08:00 los, aber abwechslung schadet nicht. 14:00 an der staustufe! macht wieder 1 h netto, gelle!?

bis dann!


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Adrenalino: wollte eigentlich schon um 08:00 los, aber abwechslung schadet nicht. 14:00 an der staustufe! macht wieder 1 h netto, gelle!?
> 
> bis dann!



Naja, für mich sinds ca. 1:20 netto wegen 20min hin und 20min zurück. Evtl. verlängere ich um 15 min, ich hab noch Zeitkontingent bis Sonntag.

Also 14 Uhr Staustufe 

Ich kann ja net früher wegen Abbeid....


----------



## karsten13 (4. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ein cdale rize 4 zur probe ausreiten



Da hör ich grad ein hohes C


----------



## Crypter (4. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fährt hier irgendwer morgen auf den hahenkamm hoch oder richtung taunus/altkönig?



Auf Altkönig hätte ich ja sowas von Lust, leider muss ich morgen früh erst mal zum Friseur und geh dann anschließend mitm Kumpel in den Kraftraum. Für Feldberg/Altkönig im Dunkeln reicht die Beleuchtung noch nicht, werde mir wohl morgen ne DX-Lampe via eBay bestellen. Sonntag würde es vielleicht gehen.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Dezember 2009)

yo danke für dein angebot, aber sonntag ist bornheim-cross angesagt


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Erdi, willst Du uns damit irgendwas sagen?



was willst Du hören ...

... das ich zu dieser Zeit genauso blöd aussah.

... das ich mich auch so auf die Fresse gelegt habe.

... das es sogar bei mir eine Zeitrechnung vor C'dale gab.

... das ich zu alt für so ein schei$$ geworden bin.

... oder das wir heute alle Luschen sind.

Hmmm ... 5 x JA !!!



karsten13 schrieb:


> Da hör ich grad ein hohes C



Ich auch = Gesundheit für Körper und Geist. Morgen aber nicht für mich, mein hohes C muß noch in Pflege bleiben *heul*


----------



## fohns (5. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag!! 
Habe mich sehr gefreut, auch als "Fons" 

Am Wochenende geht bei mir wahrscheinlich nix.

Viele Grüße an alle,
Fohns.


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> yo danke für dein angebot, aber sonntag ist bornheim-cross angesagt



So war des net gemeint, Sonntag bin ich beim Nikolaus-Duathlon im Niddapark FFM und hab daher halt noch Zeitkontingent in meinem TP! Also könnt ich heut auch e bissi länger fahn, morgen nachmittag wenn der Duathlon vorbei ist reichts evtl. noch für Beine ausfahn. 

Ma sehn, ich leide seit gestern unter Allergieerscheinungen - man möchts net glauben aber die milden Temperaturen der letzten Wochen haben zum Haselflug geführt genauso wie 2007 auf 2008, da gabs auch schon im Dezember Pollenflug


----------



## x-rossi (5. Dezember 2009)

watt? das war doch an Crypter adressiert 

und wir treffen uns heute 14:00 staustufe! aber vorsicht: ich bringe leichten regen mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (5. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> watt? das war doch an Crypter adressiert
> 
> und wir treffen uns heute 14:00 staustufe! aber vorsicht: ich bringe leichten regen mit



Na siehste ma gugg, da simmer schon zu zweit denn ich bring auch welchen mit


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...vorsicht: ich bringe leichten regen mit


Und? Seid Ihr gefahren? Respekt wenn Ihr gefahren seid!! Ich bin eine kleinere Runde mit Lanzelot gefahren. So ne knappe halbe Stunde hat mich dann der (leichte) Regen noch erwischt. Jedenfalls war ich im Nachhinein froh, doch wieder gefahren zu sein...

Nachdem ich schon seit circa 3 (oder vielleicht schon 4??) Wochen von den verschiedensten Leuten während einer Tour gefragt worden bin, ob wir nicht wieder eine Weihnachtsfeier machen, hab ich nun auf den letzten Drücker nach einer Location gesucht. Lanzelot fragte heute ebenso nach und ehrlich gesagt habe ich gar nicht damit gerechnet, noch etwas zu finden, was ich heute versprach zu tun. Glücklicherweise hat eine größere Gruppe Ihre Weihnachtsfeier vorverlegen müssen, so dass wir da noch reinrutschen konnten 

Ich hoffe ich bin jetzt niemanden zuvor gekommen und Ihr könnt mir auch verzeihen, dass ich mit niemanden den Termin abgesprochen habe. Ich denke das wäre so kurzfristig auch nicht möglich gewesen, deshalb die plötzliche Entscheidung. *Ich freue mich auf jeden Teilnehmer *

* *Klick*  Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag den 18.12.2009  *Klick*​*
*Bitte teilt mir möglichst schnell über die Umfrage mit, ob Ihr kommen wollt. Ich habe nämlich erst einmal nur für 10 Personen reserviert weil ich mir nicht sicher bin wer alles kommen kann und möchte.* Mitte nächster Woche wollte ich Bescheid geben. Danke!! Natürlich könnt Ihr auch Euren Anhang mitbringen...mach ich auch! Dann aber bitte hier nochmal informieren (Warum ich eine Umfrage gestartet habe, weiß ich jetzt auch nicht ...Wieso eigentlich keinen Last-Minute-Eintrag? )

Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf die Feier, egal wieviele 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (5. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Und? Seid Ihr gefahren? Respekt wenn Ihr gefahren seid!!


wieso respekt? in zukunft bieten adrenalino und ich unsere langweiligen grundlageneinheiten nur bei ausreichend schlechtem wetter an. alles andere zu dieser jahreszeit macht einfach keinen sinn 

weihnachtsfeier hört sich gut an. essen, trinken und kein sport


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wieso respekt? in zukunft bieten adrenalino und ich unsere langweiligen grundlageneinheiten nur bei ausreichend schlechtem wetter an. alles andere zu dieser jahreszeit macht einfach keinen sinn



  

Wenn mal ne längere Tour ansteht dann fahn mer ma durchs Offenbacher Land, da gibts zig Radwege. Und die Nidda wartet auch schon. Und die Hohe Straße, sonst wirds echt bald langweilig


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2009)

Was hattn Google da wieder alles für Freds produziert  Egal, Essen geht immer 

So, es geht also doch. Man bekommt aus nem Cannondale Corbonrahmen den Standart BB Adapter wieder raus . Habe Samstag doch noch widererwarten mein Rush zurückbekommen, jetzt wieder mit 3-fach Antrieb (C'dale Si Carbon Kurbel 22/32/44), Gewicht fahrfertig exakt 10,50kg. 

Mehr *S*ystem *I*ntegration geht beim Rush jetzt nicht mehr. Rahmen, Gabel, Nabe, Vorbau, Tretlager, Kurbel = Cannondale 

Neue Kette habe ich noch montiert und neuen Schaltzug vorn und das war wieder das Tollste. Von wegen einfach durchschieben, nicht bei der schlampigen Verarbeitung im Inneren. Der Zug blieb an einer Stelle hängen und lies sich ums verrecken nicht dazu bewegen weiter zu rutschen  Durfte den x.o. Twister dann in alle Einzelteile zerlegen um den Schaltzug zu wechseln. Echt Spitzenverarbeitung, setzen 6, sram  !!! 

So jetzt muß noch nur das Wetter heute einigermaßen erträglich werden ... vllt schaue ich mal spontan am Bornheimer Hang vorbei 

Jetzt leg ich mich erstmal ab ... G8


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=435632


> *Klick*  Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag den 18.12.2009  *Klick*
> 
> *Bitte teilt mir möglichst schnell über die Umfrage mit, ob Ihr kommen wollt. Ich habe nämlich erst einmal nur für 10 Personen reserviert weil ich mir nicht sicher bin wer alles kommen kann und möchte.*
> Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf die Feier, egal wieviele
> ...


[/quote]

So, Bikeholic und ich sind angemeldet.

Essen geht immer!


----------



## Ti-Racer (6. Dezember 2009)

Um Wieviel Uhr gehts da los ??? Könnte dann nach der Arbeit nachkommen ab 22 Uhr. Weis nicht ob ihr da noch da seit ?


----------



## Adrenalino (6. Dezember 2009)

Na, war heute jemand beim Bernemer Cross? Wetter war ja so wie es Crosser mögen : kalt, nass und dreckig 
Mich würde vor allem interessieren wie die Jungs & Mädels die steile Abfahrt hinter der Eissporthalle gemeistert haben, da ging es zusätzlich ja noch über Wurzeln drüber. Der Bernemer Hang ist ja an der Stelle so steil daß ich persönlich mich da eher abseilen würde 

Genauso war es bei uns im Niddapark beim Duathlon ( 2,5/15/2,5 ). Eine echt denkwürdige Schlamm & Wasserschlacht. Die Radstrecke war eher ne Flussdurchquerung   und auf der Laufstrecke hatte man bereits nach 100m batschnasse Füße.

Hat sich aber gelohnt; Bestzeit um gut 2 min geknackt ( hab v.a. im laufen richtig Zeit gut gemacht ) und 3. AK geworden 

Aber ausgefahren hab ich mich heute nachmittag net! Der Dauerregen während des Rennens hat mir gereicht.


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich hab heute im Bornheim ein bisschen geschaut, aber lange geblieben bin ich nicht. Marianne Vos hat vor Hanka Kupfernagel gewonnen. Das Männerrennen hab ich mir dann nicht mehr angeschaut. 

Ohne konkreten Anlass wäre ich heute wahrscheinlich gar nicht aus dem Haus gegangen. ich freu mich schon wieder aufs Frühjahr... 

Gratulation zu Deinem Erfolg beim Duathlon. Schon an den Start zu gehen war ja heute eine Leistung! Und dann auch noch eine persönliche Verbesserung, ist doch super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Dezember 2009)

Jo, Respekt, Respekt!

Mir war bei dem Wetter schon die Glühweinkerb zu viel!


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2009)

Respekt, Respekt  Zu der Zeit lag ich glaube ich auf der Couch? 



Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Um Wieviel Uhr gehts da los ??? Könnte dann nach der Arbeit nachkommen ab 22 Uhr. Weis nicht ob ihr da noch da seit ?


Hmm weiß ich auch nicht. Aber ein paar vollgedröhnte Eulen halten sicher noch länger aus 

Schau doch einfach vorbei wenn Du nichts Besseres vorhast  

Gruß

Google


----------



## fohns (7. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Nachdem ich schon seit circa 3 (oder vielleicht schon 4??) Wochen von den verschiedensten Leuten während einer Tour gefragt worden bin, ob wir nicht wieder eine Weihnachtsfeier machen, hab ich nun auf den letzten Drücker nach einer Location gesucht.
> Google





Google, Google 

Ich erinnere mich an so manche Diskussion um eine mögliche Feier 

Klar, dass Fohnsin und Fohns mit von der PARTY sind.
T-Racer: wenn alles so läuft, wies laufen soll, sind wir dann bestimmt noch vor Ort


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2009)

Schön, dass schon so viel kommen  Ich werde morgen gleich nach mehr Plätzen fragen





Google schrieb:


> * *Klick*  Weihnachtsfeier am Freitag den 18.12.2009  *Klick*​*



@fohns, weißt Du was mit dandy und Anhang ist?
@Andreas, kommst Du auch mit Anhang oder alleine

und noch ne *TOURANFRAGE:*

*Da morgen das Wetter nicht so prickelnd sein soll und ich schon wieder ausnahmsweise Mittwochs kann  wollte ich mal fragen, ob sich wer anschliessen möchte. Startzeit zwischen 16:00 Uhr und 18:00 Uhr Druckhaus möglich Tourencharakter egal, ich mach alles  Wer mag sich auch am Mittwoch bisserl bewegen?? Bitte hier outen *

Gruß

Google


----------



## Crypter (7. Dezember 2009)

Diese Woche ist wohl kein Rudertraining und ob ich morgen in den Kraftraum gehe, weiß ich noch nicht. Wäre aber ansonsten für eine Tour zu haben. Aber eher Richtung 18 Uhr, so kann ich vorher noch bescheid sagen, falls es doch nichts wird. Mittwoch wäre ich sehr wahrscheinlich dabei. Bin eben gerade von ner fixen Rennradtour gekommen, nur knappe anderthalb Stunden lang, aber immerhin hab ich mich mal alleine rausgequält. Und es war genial im Nebel. 

Ist immer total ätzend, wenn man total Lust auf Training hat, kein anderer mitfährt/-fahren will und man dann oft doch zu Hause bleibt und sich langweilt. Tod dem Schweinehund!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2009)

Leider nicht, habe um 18:20 Krankengymnastik.
Mist, Mittwoch ist wohl der einzige trockene Tag in dieser Woche.
Na zumindest komme ich heute noch auf das Rad, dass nicht fährt. Das Belastungs-EKG ist mal wieder fällig. Mal sehen bei wieviel Watt ich aussteigen muss. Bin ja leider nicht mehr so fit wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> ....Mittwoch wäre ich sehr wahrscheinlich dabei...so kann ich vorher noch bescheid sagen, falls es doch nichts wird....


 Das hört sich aber nicht so sicher an wo ich doch derzeit feste Zusagen brauche, die mir in den Arsch treten, dass ich in die Pötte komme  Ach...sms ginge doch auch.

Also wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, dann versuche ich mich lieber schon so früh wie möglich aufzuraffen. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## dandy (8. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Schön, dass schon so viel kommen  Ich werde morgen gleich nach mehr Plätzen fragen
> 
> @fohns, weißt Du was mit dandy und Anhang ist?
> @Andreas, kommst Du auch mit Anhang oder alleine
> ...



Hallo Leute,

ich würde sehr gerne zur Weihnachtsfeier kommen, jedoch ist am gleichen Abend die Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma 
Wenn ich es schaffe, komme ich aber zu fortgeschrittener Stunde noch auf ein Bierchen vorbei 

Viele Grüße,
dandy


----------



## Crypter (8. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Das hört sich aber nicht so sicher an wo ich doch derzeit feste Zusagen brauche, die mir in den Arsch treten, dass ich in die Pötte komme  Ach...sms ginge doch auch.
> 
> Also wenn Du Dir unsicher bist, dann versuche ich mich lieber schon so früh wie möglich aufzuraffen.
> 
> ...



Heute war ich doch nur im Kraftraum. 

Morgen will ich auf jeden Fall fahren, hab schon um 12 Schule aus. Werde meinen Hintern aber wahrscheinlich endlich mal aufs Freilaufrennrad schwingen und ne Runde durchn Taunus oder den Spessart oder so drehen. Und dann abends noch ne Runde mitm Kumpel fahren, der jetzt sein Rennrad wieder hier hat und sich auch ein Surly 1x1 aufbaut. 

Donnerstag könnte ich mir aber freihalten.


----------



## Google (9. Dezember 2009)

dandy schrieb:


> ich würde sehr gerne zur Weihnachtsfeier kommen, jedoch ist am gleichen Abend die Weihnachtsfeier in der Firma


 Schade  Aber vielleicht klappts ja noch zu späterer Stunde 

@Crypter, Donnerstag ist kacka Wetter 

Ps. Wer tourt am Sonntag?????????????


----------



## Crypter (9. Dezember 2009)

Und? Wetter ist doch egal.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Dezember 2009)

In eigener Sache: Ist jemand an einem nagelneuen, unbenutzten XT-Shadow-Schaltwerk interessiert? Bevor ichs den Haien im Bikemarkt vorwerfe  spar ich mir doch lieber den Gang zur Post  Zu nem guten Kurs bei mir abholbar. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2009)

> quote=Google;6626889]
> Ps. Wer tourt am Sonntag?????????????


 
Jaa, hätte Interesse!

@faker: igitt, Kettenschaltung... wer will denn sowas noch haben?


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2009)

Und was machen wir?? Startzeit 11:00 Uhr wäre ganz angenehm


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2009)

Ok, 11.00 Uhr passt, da kann ich gemütlich per Radl anreisen.

Wo lang? Keine Ahnung, ich laß mich überraschen. Klingenberg ist etwas zu weit, da müsste man früher los. Aber irgendwas wo das Naturfreundehaus auf dem Rückweg liegt wäre ok. Wenn es geht, nicht mehr als 50 km ab Druckhaus.


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2009)

Einverstanden! Deine Vorstellungen decken sich mit den meinen   Wir können ja über den Hahnenkamm zum NFH fahren. Gemütlich und auf WABs. Oder bleiben wir Im Oberrodenbacher Raum?? Mir ists egal! 

Edit: Muß Deine besser Hälfte saunieren oder teilt sie sich mit uns die Kuchenpause ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich überlege auch gerade am Sonntag mitzufahren, hängt aber davon ab wie ich morgen früh so fühle. Irgendwie hab ich grad ein bisschen chronische Halsseuche 

@Chaot: Nabenschaltung? Warn die nich in den Fifties in?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2009)

@google: Die bessere Hälfte ist in der Sauna! Also 11.00 Druckhaus am Sonntag wenn es nicht pieselt.

@faker: *retro *ist in!


----------



## Adrenalino (10. Dezember 2009)

Samstag, 12.12 Grundlage fahren 14 Uhr ab Staustufe Mühlheim, Strecke mal guggen, vielleicht mal durch die Wälder bis Seligenstadt und zurück? Mal sehn. Tempo flott, Pausen nix, Dauer ab Staustufe 1:45-2 Std. Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter außer Orkan, Hurrican, Blizzard, Zyklon, Tornado


----------



## Google (10. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also 11.00 Druckhaus am Sonntag wenn es nicht pieselt.


Ok Alles Klaro  Ich hab mal einen alten Eintrag aktiviert. Wir fahren worauf wir Lust haben. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. Tempo = gemütlich 

*Sonntagstour. Wer macht noch mit?
*

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Und was machen wir?? Startzeit 11:00 Uhr wäre ganz angenehm



... in Dietzenbach und dann geht's Richtung Flughafen, am Steinrodersee vorbei Richtung Wixhausen und durch den Koberstädter Wald zurück. Alles locker ... Tempo ca. 20, KM ca. 60, Fahrzeit ca. 3 Std.

So sieht jedenfalls mein geplanter Sonntag aus. Mitfahrer sind natürlich auch hier willkommen.


----------



## Lanzelot (10. Dezember 2009)

@Erdi
Klingt interessant, mal was anderes. Wann hast Du vor zu starten ?

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Edit: Muß Deine besser Hälfte saunieren oder teilt sie sich mit uns die Kuchenpause ??


Hi, habe immer noch die Rüsselseuche :kotz: ... und futtere täglich meine Dosis Antibiotika. Wenn das so weiter geht werde ich wohl dieses Jahr kaum noch meine 6000Km voll bekommen. 

Wenn ich bis zu WE fit werde, schließe ich mich vielleich auf eine kleine Runde an. Muß allerdings nachmittags den Nackedeis ordentlich einheizen und kann somit nix längeres planen. 

Bis denne Bikelooser (ehemals Bikeholic)


----------



## bone peeler (10. Dezember 2009)

Mhh... da bin ich ja arg hin- und hergerissen. Ich entscheide mal kurzfristig da wir am Samstag unseren Bundeswehr-Elite-Koch zu Besuch haben und es mit Freunden einen griechischen Abend gibt. Daher könnte Sonntag früh knapp werden...


----------



## x-rossi (10. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Samstag, 12.12 Grundlage fahren 14 Uhr ab Staustufe Mühlheim, ...


muss diesmal anders planen, mache schon gegen 09:00 los.

und sonntag? 2:45h? geht da was? also ich meine schon so richtig ugly, langweiliges ga


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Dezember 2009)

> Adrenalino schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Samstag, 12.12 Grundlage fahren 14 Uhr ab Staustufe Mühlheim, Strecke mal guggen, vielleicht mal durch die Wälder bis Seligenstadt und zurück? Mal sehn. Tempo flott, Pausen nix, Dauer ab Staustufe 1:45-2 Std. Gefahren wird bei jedem Wetter außer Orkan, Hurrican, Blizzard, Zyklon, Tornado


 
Du bist mir momentan zu schnell!


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> muss diesmal anders planen, mache schon gegen 09:00 los.
> 
> und sonntag? 2:45h? geht da was? also ich meine schon so richtig ugly, langweiliges ga



Sonntag geht leider net, soziale Kontakte pflegen - sind vormittags verabredet mit Freunden, gemeinsam gehts dann zum Weihnachtsmarkt auf die Ronneburg 

Stay tuned für nächste Woche, da geht an beiden Tagen was 

@chaotenkind
Das wird schon wieder, du hast ja noch einige Monate Zeit um fit zu werden, weißt ja : ein(e) gute(r) Radsportler(in) wird im Winter gebaut


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2009)

Uuups  Schon 3 Mitfahrer! 

@ Erdi01, würd ja auch wieder gerne was gemeinsames mit Dir fahren. Aber neben der Freude auf ein Wiedersehen ist meine Motivation zum biken beständig mäßig. Ich schaffs gerade mal aussem Haus und das auch nur wenn Leute mitfahren.

@Adrenalino, auch wenn ich mich eventuell wiederhole: Wir würden sicherlich auch öfters mal gemeinsam die Stollen strapazieren aber irgendwie sind unsere Zeiten meist nicht kompatibel  Na ja, wird schon mal wieder.

@ x-rossi, Wirf doch mal Deinen blöden Plan zur Seite und "bewege" Dich doch einfach mal mit uns. Wenn Dir unsere Anwesenheit nicht sooo wichtig ist, müßte Dich doch wenigstens der Kuchen motivieren  Du wirst Dich wundern wie lahmarschig ich geworden bin  Oder ist das das Problem??

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (11. Dezember 2009)

Google, hab gerade gar keinen plan, wovon du sprichst  was verstehst du unter plan? was hab ich vor? 

ihr macht doch sicher höhenmeter und werdet euch dabei anstrengen. nee, ohne mich  (aber am 2ten weihnachtsfeiertag, sa., 26.12, fahre ich kompromisslos auf den feldberg. wetter egal, *mitfahrer gerne willkommen*, einkehr im feldberglokal nicht ausgeschlossen, schloss nehme ich mit )

ne sorry google, ich bin so im wahn - ich möchte den faden nicht verlassen  . mit der lahmarschigkeit anderer hab ich kein problem, möchte aber im kommenden frühjahr ein bisschen fitter sein, als als im vergangenen.

schließlich deckt sich samstag unsere uhrzeit nicht, distanz zu lang und keine ahnung, wo die schnittmenge am samstag noch zu gering ausfällt.

von bewegung, höhenmeter, geselligkeit und kuchen werden aber wir alle ab mai sicher noch genug abbekommen


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> von bewegung, höhenmeter, geselligkeit und kuchen werden aber wir alle ab mai sicher noch genug abbekommen


Wenn bis dahin nicht ICH erhebliche Probleme habe mitzukommen!! 

Wir quälen uns net! Wo denkst Du hin?? Übrigens fahren wir am Sonntag

Wir denken an Dich wenn wir beim gemütlichen Kuchfassen sind 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Dezember 2009)

Also ich fahr morgen doch net mit. Bin einfach zu krank derzeit und schließ mich jetzt in mein Kokon ein in der Hoffnung am Montag wieder gesund zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2009)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> @Erdi
> Klingt interessant, mal was anderes. Wann hast Du vor zu starten ?
> 
> Gruss
> Stephan


werde wohl schon um 10:00 starten, spätestens 10:30. Habe Nachmittags noch ein Termin auf der Frankfurter Glühweinkerb D geniales Wort)


----------



## Ti-Racer (13. Dezember 2009)

Hier die Bilder von der schönen Winterfahrt. Hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Und der verschneite Trail zwischendrinn = einfach Traumhaft...


----------



## bone peeler (13. Dezember 2009)

Schick... Beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.

Btw: Wars nicht arg kalt?


----------



## Google (13. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Bilder Ti-Racer  War doch ganz nett die Tour mit dem Puderzucker. Und lustig wars auch irgendwie 

*Weihnachtsfeier​* Bisher haben sich 12 Leute angemeldet. Inklusive Anhang feiern wir am Freitag mit 14 Personen 

*@Andreas, Bikeholic, bone peeler, Chaotenkind, drinkandbike, Erdi01, fohns, Lanzelot, RedRum05, speciallady, x-rossi: *

Bitte sagt hier nochmal Bescheid falls es aus irgendwelchen Gründen nun doch nicht klappt, dass ich ggfls. dort nochmal informieren kann falls wir dann weniger Plätze brauchen.

*Achso: Ich habe ab 19:30 Uhr reserviert *

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2009)

*Lagebericht Kreis Offenbach von heute: anhängliche Matsche ... festgefroren ...*






... zum auftauen *anklicken* ... die Nummer geht mit Ansage durch die Decke.


----------



## karsten13 (13. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> anhängliche Matsche ... festgefroren



das gibt sich schnell, wenn Du es in die warme Wohnung stellst 

Hier mal noch ein "richtiges" Schneebild von heute  :






Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Dezember 2009)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das gibt sich schnell, wenn Du es in die warme Wohnung stellst


Ja ne, is klar  Am besten gleich auf den Cannondale Altar ...


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... zum auftauen *anklicken* ... die Nummer geht mit Ansage durch die Decke.



 Was hat denn dieses Beispiel schlechten Geschmacks mit deinem matschigen Fahrrad zu tun?

:kotz:


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Dezember 2009)

> Erdi01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > *Lagebericht Kreis Offenbach von heute: anhängliche Matsche ... festgefroren ...*
> ...


----------



## bone peeler (14. Dezember 2009)

Igitt... da bin ich ja froh gestern doch nicht gefahren zu sein... 


@ Erdi: Weisst Du schon wie Du am Freitag nach Hanau kommst? Ich fahre und nehme auch Mr. RedRum mit... wenn Du willst kommen wir auch bei Dir vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Dezember 2009)

@[email protected]

*@Blacky*, Nix ... das Lied ist mir halt besonders ins Auge gestochen und gewöhn Dich dran, das wird die nächsten Wochen überall rauf und runter gespielt. Ist schon in diveres Länder auf 1. Hier in D erst auf 3, wird sich auch noch ändern. Ich frische gerade mein Mediothek auf. Mein Programm zeichnet schon seit stunden mehrere Radiostreams auf. Damit nicht genug, es erkennt die Titel und archiviert sie als fertige mp3 mit allen Informationen (Plattencover, Lyrics etc.) Das ganze völlig LEGAL und GEZalt haben die Radiostationen auch schon für.
*
@bon peeler*, danke für's Angebot. Aber ich bin gern autag und fahre selber.


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @[email protected]
> Mein Programm zeichnet schon seit stunden mehrere Radiostreams auf. Damit nicht genug, es erkennt die Titel und archiviert sie als fertige mp3 mit allen Informationen (Plattencover, Lyrics etc.) Das ganze völlig LEGAL und GEZalt haben die Radiostationen auch schon für.



Ja, das heisst dann "privilegierte Privatkopie". Solange das eine Privatkopie bleibt, hat da auch niemand ein Problem mit.

_Mein_ Programm bewahrt mich übrigens davor, dass so ein Mist überhaupt an mein Ohr dringt. Jetzt muss es nur noch fertig werden...  

Warum fährst Du diesen Winter überhaupt so wenig Rad? Ich hab mehr als doppelt soviele Punkte im Winterpokal wie du. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen!


----------



## bone peeler (14. Dezember 2009)

@ Erdi: Allet klar. Aber es heisst "_Autark_"...

<Offtopic> 
Wie heisst denn das Programm das Du zum mitrippen nutzt?
</Offtopic>


----------



## Google (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich rate mal und sage audials one. War leztens in der Computerbild


----------



## Adrenalino (14. Dezember 2009)

Hi Leutz,

Grundlagentraining bis auf weiteres negativ. Mich hat die Grippe erwischt, so ein Mist, wo es grad so gut lief. Hatte vor ein paar Tagen ne Kundin mit Grippe im Geschäft, bei der hab ich mich wohl angesteckt 

Meine Mutter hat mir dann noch ne bakterielle Bronchitis aufgedrückt 

Empfehle euch also, haltet euch in den nächsten Tagen von Maintal fern - Seuchengebiet!


----------



## x-rossi (14. Dezember 2009)

na sauber. gute besserung!


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2009)

offtopic

*@Blacky, bone peeler, [email protected]* Was Du schreibst Dir ein eigenes Programm? Ich nutze eine kostenlose Basisversion von Radio.fx. Kann "nur" 4 Programme parallel mitschneiden, aber ist auch so schon schwer genug Streams mit vernünftige Quallität zu finden, die auch einer High End Anlage gerecht werden. Für irgendwelche Ohrstöpsel langt ja alles 

Und Du denkst ich fahre zu wenig Rad, falsch Du fährst zu viel. Aber gut ich setzt mich jetzt gleich auf's Rad ... 

/offtopic


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was Du schreibst Dir ein eigenes Programm?


Ja, ich hab da was in der Mache. Aber es geht nicht um das Rippen von Webradio Streams. Wenn´s soweit ist, könnte ich evtl Tester gebrauchen. Mehr möchte ich für den Moment nicht sagen... 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber gut ich setzt mich jetzt gleich auf's Rad ...


Genau das wollte ich hören!


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Dezember 2009)

Hi zuammen,

wie gerade in der Wetterprognose erspäht wirds am Samstag wohl so richtig sackekalt (das heißt auch trocken ). ... und weil ich durch Krankheit und Geschäftsreisen nun wieder seit längerem außer Gefecht war, solls am Samstag mal wieder eine kleine Tour werden.

*Start: Druckhaus 11:00 Uhr*
Zu- und Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten: Seligenstadt (ca. 11:35 Uhr) - Mainflingen (ca. 11:45 Uhr) - Jügesheim (auf Anfrage) - Dietzenbach/Steinberg (ca. 12:45 Uhr) - Sachsenhausen(ca. 13:30 Uhr) - Offenbach (ca. 13:50 Uhr) - Mühlheim (ca. 14:15 Uhr) - Druckhaus (ca. 14:30 Uhr) = 80Km, Fahrzeit max. 4,0 Stunden hauptsächlich Asphalt und WAB`s.

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (15. Dezember 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi zuammen,
> 
> wie gerade in der Wetterprognose erspäht wirds am Samstag wohl so richtig sackekalt (das heißt auch trocken ). ... und weil ich durch Krankheit und Geschäftsreisen nun wieder seit längerem außer Gefecht war, solls am Samstag mal wieder eine kleine Tour werden.
> 
> ...



ich warte den Ausgang des Freitagabends ab


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2009)

Das ist die Ausnüchterungstour!


----------



## drinkandbike (16. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ist die Ausnüchterungstour!



ach so..deswegen auch nur 80 km in 4 Stunden


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2009)

Hätte ich Ausnüchterungstortur sagen sollen?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2009)

*"Alle Jahre wieder ..."* schlage ich in der Vorweihnachtszeit bei Loti's N8Ride in Dreieich auf  In Dreieich-Lindenplatz um 18:30 mit 10 Mann und Frau gestartet. Auch dabei gefühlte 20 Lupine und ihre Clone, die wie Christbaumkugeln durch den Tannenwald gefunkelt haben. Alles an Getier, Förster, Joger hatt sich panisch hinter Bäumen versteckt ... und doch entdeckt, einschließ Liebespärchen im Wagen . Der Abschluß in der blauen Lagune (? den Namen kann ich mir nie merken) ... der Glühwein war gut und hatt die Heimfahrt erleichert 

*@Loti*, wenn ich mir das recht überlege könnt ich Freitag eigentlich auch mit dem Rad. Wo können wir uns treffen ...

*@Bikeholic*, ich denke werd mich SA wohl auch einklinken ...


----------



## loti (17. Dezember 2009)

Hallo erdi01,
das hat gestern Spaß gemacht. Der erste richtige Winter-Nightride.
Wir können uns morgen um 19 Uhr 05 am Patershäuser Hof treffen. 
*Für google*: Ich bringe noch einen Radler mit nach HU-Steinheim.
Dann also bis morgen!
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Dezember 2009)

loti schrieb:


> Wir können uns morgen um 19 Uhr 05 am Patershäuser Hof treffen.
> loti


OK. Werde da sein. Bis denn ...


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2009)

loti schrieb:


> *Für google*: Ich bringe noch einen Radler mit nach HU-Steinheim.


Ok, dann weiß ich Bescheid. Wenn alle kommen, die sich angemeldet haben, sind wir 17 Leut. 16 Plätze hab ich bekommen, also passt  Vielleicht klappts ja auch noch zu späterer Stunde mit dandy und Ti-Racer.

Für alle nochmal zum mitlesen:

*Morgen 19:30 Uhr Weihnachtsfeier
Zum Denkmal
Pizzeria
"Da Amleto"
Zur Bleiche 2
63456 Hanau/Steinheim​*

Bis Morsche 

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Ti-Racer (17. Dezember 2009)

Hey Frank,

Ich schau auf jeden Fall nach der Arbeit vorbei ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Dezember 2009)

Hi Frank, bin heute Abend ein wenig später dran. Ich muß noch bis 21H in Dietzenbach arbeiten und danach komme ich. 

Bis dann


----------



## Andreas (18. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> loti schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt, dann werdet ihr als wahre "Eisbären" gefeiert.
Heute morgen waren es -8 Grad


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2009)

Andreas schrieb:


> Respekt, dann werdet ihr als wahre "Eisbären" gefeiert.
> Heute morgen waren es -8 Grad


Die Themperatur hält mich nicht ab, höchstens der Schneefall, der gerade eingesetzt hatt. Als schneetriefender Weihnachtsmann will ich dann auch nicht am Tisch sitzen ...

*@Loti*, ich werde mich hier um 18:00 nochmal kurz melden ob ich am Paterhäuser stehe oder nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2009)

*@Loti*, ich kneife, das tue ich mir nicht an mim Rad heut abend. Wir sehen uns erst beim Italiener. Bis denn ...


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2009)

So... ich wünsche allen viel Spass da draussen. Hab meine erste Schneerunde hinter mir. -13° sind Arschkalt... *bibber*


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Dezember 2009)

Es war ein schöner Winterride in weißem, unberührtem Schnee. Nur zwei Walker getroffen, ein Rotkehlchen, einen Fuchs und ein Reh. Die -10 Grad waren in der ersten Stunde kaum zu spüren, dann um so deutlicher an den Fußzehen. Danach wurde es kalt und ich freute mich über jede noch so kleine Steigung um das Blut wieder in Wallung zu bekommen. ... auch wenn ich weiß, wie mein Blut anderweitig in Bewegung kommen kann...  . Insgesamt waren es 1,5 eisige Stunden mit 25Km. ... die in Anbetracht des leise unter den Reifen knisternden Schnees soooooo richtig Spaß gemacht haben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Dezember 2009)

Er hat mir glaubhaft versichert, es wäre ein vierbeiniges Reh gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2009)

Hut ab  Ich war vorhin mal so ne halbe Stunde draußen, gut eingepackt. Trotz der Skihandschuhe sind mir die Flossen eingefroren. Brrrrrrr..........​


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Dezember 2009)

Melde mich mal so langsam aber sicher wieder zurück an Deck. Ich belle zwar noch wie ein Wachhund, aber zumindest das Fieber, die Kopf- und die Muskelschmerzen sind endlich weg.

Wenns so weiter geht dann geht vielleicht was kurzes lockeres an den Feiertagen.

Für Sylvester hatte ich ne schöne MTB-Tour geplant, ohne Trainingshintergrund oder so. Mal sehen wie schnell ich wieder fit bin, dann sage ich Bescheid wann was geht.

Respekt an alle die bei den eisigen Temperaturen noch draußen unterwegs sind


----------



## Crypter (19. Dezember 2009)

Bin vorhin auch noch anderthalb Stunden gefahren bei ca. -11°C. Vielleicht sollte ich mir doch mal eine winddichte Jacke zulegen?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2009)

So, warm geworden nur noch minus sechs und das große Schneetreiben steht unmittelbar bevor  Zeit sich los zu machen ....


----------



## Sakir (20. Dezember 2009)

huhu beisammen

ich muss schon sagen, 
1 Std. bei dem Wetter ist i.O.
2 Std. bei dem Wetter sind auch noch akzeptabel
aber 3,5 Std. bei dem scheiss wetter und dann noch einen Gegenwind 
auf der Spielbergerplatte das einem die Tropfen an der Nase gefrieren 
und der Schnee wie spitze Nadel sich in das Gesicht bohrt ist HART

imo zeigt das Thermometer -13,9C° an
gestern war es bei -18C°

Grüße aus dem Spessart


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf Euch! Wahre Eisbären! 

_Freitag war noch schön mit dem Schnee, aber bei zweistellig Minus freu ich mich über meine Rolle..._


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2009)

... Snowride meets N8Ride = 

Mehr braucht man nicht zu sagen ... außer schönen Gruß an alle Stubenhocker


----------



## bone peeler (20. Dezember 2009)

<-- Stubenhocker wider Willen: Hab meine Bikelampe noch nicht


----------



## x-rossi (20. Dezember 2009)

wegen schnee ist nightride auch ohne licht noch schee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (22. Dezember 2009)

wie siehts denn hier aus...
mit ner *kleinen Runde am 24.12.*??
So 3 Stunden, bevor "all hell breaks loose"...??
Würde vorschlagen Treffen um 10:00 am Druckhaus und dann gucken, worauf die Leute so lust haben. Wär jemand dabei?


----------



## Crypter (23. Dezember 2009)

Klingt gut. Hoffentlich krieg ich meinen Arsch ausm Bett, doofe Ferien!


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2009)

Also ich hab schlimmste Rüsselseuche und muß passen!


----------



## Ti-Racer (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey iron was heisst kleine Runde ? Mit welchen Tempo fahrt ihr ?
Wenn ihrs nicht übertreibt kann ich mit ;-)


----------



## Lanzelot (23. Dezember 2009)

Ach herje.....zur chronischen Lustlosigkeit kommt jetzt auch noch die gallopierende Rüsselseuche.......das wird noch ein schlimmes Ende nehmen mit Dir, wenn das so weiter geht.

Aber ich wünsch Dir an dieser Stelle mal gute Besserung und Euch ein frohes Fest.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## IronShit (23. Dezember 2009)

@ti-racer: das kommt auf die mitfahrer an. hab auf jeden fall nicht vor ultra zu heizen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Dezember 2009)

@Iron: Lust hab ich, aber ich glaub morgen 10 Uhr schaff ich net.. bin heut Abend aufm Geburtstag. Weißt ja wie sowas endet (und wann) 
Tempo wär mir aber wurscht, hab Lust mich wieder mal zu töten. Meine Waden sehen schon aus wie Zahnstocher...
@Google: Mööönsch  Gude Besserung!


----------



## IronShit (23. Dezember 2009)

@faker: heißt das, du wirst morgen in keinem fall in der Lage sein, dich auf ein fahrrad zu setzen, geschweige denn dein Bett vor einbruch der Dunkelheit wieder zu verlassen...
*oder* wärst du dabei, wenn wir um 11 los machen?


----------



## Ti-Racer (23. Dezember 2009)

Hey Iron,

welche Strecke fahrt ihr ? Also wenn ich mitfahr dann musst du dich drauf einstellen das es ein Normales Tempo wird ;-)


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. Dezember 2009)

@Iron: Also ich werd mich wohl zum einkaufen früher ausm Bett quälen aber 11 ist mir dann immer noch zu früh.. ich werde wahrscheinlich so gegen 13-14 Uhr starten.


----------



## x-rossi (23. Dezember 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Meine Waden sehen schon aus wie Zahnstocher...


  You just made my day! 

aber wenn du dich schon töten willst - hast du am samstag zeit und lust auf eine kurze schnelle runde? 1:00-1:30h vielleicht, bis lunge raus? eigentlich wollte ich ja auf den feldberg hoch, sieht bei den bodenverhätnissen aber nicht mehr danach aus. als alternative müssen dann die local forrests her halten. zwar nicht viel und nicht weit, aber dafür hart. IronShit?


----------



## IronShit (23. Dezember 2009)

@ti-racer: ich weiß noch nicht welche strecke, hängt von den MitfahrerInnen ab. können wir immernoch *morgen früh um 10 am Druckhaus* klären. Geschwindigkeit richtet sich ebenfalls nach den Leuten, die dabei sind...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> wie siehts denn hier aus...
> mit ner *kleinen Runde am 24.12.*??
> So 3 Stunden, bevor "all hell breaks loose"...??
> Würde vorschlagen Treffen um 10:00 am Druckhaus und dann gucken, worauf die Leute so lust haben. Wär jemand dabei?


 ... wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe bin ich um 10:00 Uhr dabei! 



Google schrieb:


> Also ich hab schlimmste Rüsselseuche und muß passen!


Also dann mal gute Besserung!


@Volker: Wolltest Du nicht auch eine Weihnachtstour mit Loti fahren?

*
Frohe Weihnachten allen Eisbären!*


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ich starte so in 15 Min. Offizell geht's um 10:00 in DR-Sprendlingen-Lindenplatz los. Rückkehr ca. 15:00 Uhr. Zwischendurch eine Einkehr irgendwo ...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> @ti-racer: ich weiß noch nicht welche strecke, hängt von den MitfahrerInnen ab. können wir immernoch *morgen früh um 10 am Druckhaus* klären. Geschwindigkeit richtet sich ebenfalls nach den Leuten, die dabei sind...



Hi Maddin, 
ich werde es zeitlich nicht ganz hinbekommen. Werde wohl eher gegen 11:00 Uhr starten und dann nur meine Standard-Seligenstadt-Runde (41Km) radeln. 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> You just made my day!
> 
> aber wenn du dich schon töten willst - hast du am samstag zeit und lust auf eine kurze schnelle runde? 1:00-1:30h vielleicht, bis lunge raus? eigentlich wollte ich ja auf den feldberg hoch, sieht bei den bodenverhätnissen aber nicht mehr danach aus. als alternative müssen dann die local forrests her halten. zwar nicht viel und nicht weit, aber dafür hart. IronShit?



Touché  - ich bin dabei! Wegen fehlender Spikes halte ich auch nichts vom Feldberg, außerdem taugt die derzeitige Übersetzung meines Winterhardtails nicht für den Taunus...
Strecke spontan oder hast du was im Kopf oder soll ich ne grobe Route überlegen? Bisschen trailig darfs auch in den local forrests sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2009)

*Allen Eisbären Frohe Weihnachten!!!  
*


----------



## x-rossi (24. Dezember 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Strecke spontan oder hast du was im Kopf oder soll ich ne grobe Route überlegen? Bisschen trailig darfs auch in den local forrests sein


sollte angelehnt sein an friels T1 test. also 10 minten rumrollen, 20 minuten volle kanne, die restlichen 45 minuten irgendwo rumrollen.

die frage ist: wo haben wir ungefähr 8 km freie fahrt (vor allem eisfrei) um gas zu geben?

die local forrests sollten nur ein lockmittel sein. bist du noch dabei?


----------



## IronShit (24. Dezember 2009)

Tach auch, alle zusammen..
hatte heut ne sehr nette Ausfahrt zusammen mit Crypter. Nachdem ich ganze 1000m nach meiner Haustür das erste mal auf der Nase lag, stand ich erst mal am Druckhaus in der Erwartung, dass wahrscheinlich eh niemand auftauchen würde und war irgendwie neidisch um die Weitsicht bei diesem Wetter keinen Fuß nach draußen zu setzen. Das ganze hatte sich dann aber recht schnell, als wir die Birkenhainer und anschließend noch den Buchberg runter sind...die Verhältnisse im Wald sind wirklich wesentlich besser als auf allen aspahltierten Flächen!!! 
Dann haben wir noch nen kleinen, lohnenswerten schlenker über die Erlenseer und Bruchköbler Wald und Wiesen unternommen und sind dann überaus zufrieden wieder zum Main gerollt. 
Fetten Respekt vor Crypter, der die ganze Strecke mit seinem einzigen Gang bestritten hat...

@bikeholic: schade, dass es heut nicht geklappt hat! Hätte dir sicher gefallen!

Auch wenns heute trotz des Wetters mal wieder echt super war...auf die Dauer muss mal gescheites Wetter her!!!


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> sollte angelehnt sein an friels T1 test. also 10 minten rumrollen, 20 minuten volle kanne, die restlichen 45 minuten irgendwo rumrollen.
> 
> die frage ist: wo haben wir ungefähr 8 km freie fahrt (vor allem eisfrei) um gas zu geben?
> 
> die local forrests sollten nur ein lockmittel sein. bist du noch dabei?



Ich bin noch dabei. Hauptsache wir bleiben im Wald  und wenn ich unbedingt Lust (und noch Kraft!) habe kann ich ja immer noch meine Haustrails hinterher abfahren.
Eis gibts doch derzeit eher weniger? Ok es liegen ne Menge angefrorene Schneereste rum aber da komm ich derzeit sogar mit Slicks durch, wenn auch etwas wackelig. Aber ich war auch nicht im Wald unterwegs, keine Ahnung wie es da aussieht.
Für 8km freie Fahrt hätte ich einen interessanten Rundkurs in Obertshausen anzubieten. Da gibts neben dem Bundeswehrlager doch nen Baggersee und den kleinen Hügel zum rodeln. ich weiß nicht mehr wie lang eine Runde ist aber 4-5 Runden solltens etwa sein. Dann hat man auch alles drin. Flaches Geballer um den See mit schönen, schnellen Kurven, ein paar Wurzeln (nix wildes), eine kleine Steigung den Rodelhügel hinauf, ein paar Sekunden Downhill 
Anfahrt bis dahin sind gute 15 Minuten von mir aus...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2009)

IronShit schrieb:


> Tach auch, alle zusammen..
> hatte heut ne sehr nette Ausfahrt zusammen mit Crypter. Nachdem ich ganze 1000m nach meiner Haustür das erste mal auf der Nase lag, stand ich erst mal am Druckhaus in der Erwartung, dass wahrscheinlich eh niemand auftauchen würde und war irgendwie neidisch um die Weitsicht bei diesem Wetter keinen Fuß nach draußen zu setzen.
> 
> @bikeholic: schade, dass es heut nicht geklappt hat! Hätte dir sicher gefallen!



Ja ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, konnte eben den Startzeitpunkt nicht halten. Es ging mir allerdings fast genau so wie Dir. Als ich später in guter Laune startete und auf Asphalt dahincruiste, fuhr ich geradewegs auf eine Eisplatte, worauf es mich 2m aus der Mitte der Strasse, auf die Grasberandung versetzte. Glücklicherweise ohne auf dem Hintern zu landen. Nachdem ich heute auch kleine Waldpassagen nutzte und der Schnee mittlerweile von wässrig bis hartgefrohren alle Varianten aufwies, denke ich jetzt wieder einmal mehr über Spikes nach.


----------



## Crypter (24. Dezember 2009)

Allerdings, über Spikes hatte ich auch schon nachgedacht, sitze aber gerade auf meinem Geld. 
War ne nette Tour, vor lauter Hunger bin ich dann nach Hause geschlichen, da hätte man fast nebenher laufen können. 
Und auch mich hats nach 50m fast hingelegt, Vorderrad weggerutscht ... und dann bin ich nach Steinheim gerutscht.  Ein Wunder, dass es mich nicht langgelegt hat.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2009)

Ich/wir waren eigentlich fast ausschließlich auf Eis unterwegs. Mit der heutigen Tour haben sich meinen Spikes auf einen Schlag amortisiert  War schon ne Leistung wie sich einige überhaupt auf den Rädern gehalten haben  Einige Kunststückchen waren schon sehenswert, wenn man locker entspannt hinterherrollte --> Radtour mit Variete 

Durch die Wegverhältnisse natürlich zeitlich total aus dem Ruder gelaufen, so daß mir die Zeit und auch das Tageslicht ausgegeangen wäre. Also noch während der Tour verabschiedet und gasgegeben.


----------



## x-rossi (24. Dezember 2009)

eis gibts vor allem unten am main noch zu viel. auf dem weg nach hanau habe ich mich nach 50 metern dann doch für die straße entschieden. eigentlich sind nur die straßen komplett eis- und schneefrei, radwege werden nicht gepflegt. deswegen der nächste umentscheid: samstag brumm ich die 20 minuten tempo nur im landgrafenring herum.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Dezember 2009)

Hm ich glaub ich muss mir das morgen nochmal genauer anschauen.. 

Meine Verwandten in Kroatien haben jetzt übrigens innerhalb weniger Tage über 30° Temperaturdifferenz durchlebt.. von -17 auf +20...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2009)

@alle: Ski foarn! ... Ski  foarn ... bin in der komfortablen Lage, noch ein wenig Resturlaub abfeiern zu dürfen. Deshalb plane ich im Januar vom 16.-23.01.2009 Skifahren zu gehen. Meine Skifähigkeiten: fahre außer Tiefschnee alles, von blau bis schwarz und Buckel gehen auch mal. Suche Anschluss zum Ski foarn. Falls Ihr noch keine Pläne haben solltet, hatte ich St. Anton (am Arlberg), Sölden oder Serfaus im Auge. Mir gehts um Spaß in der Gruppe. Wer will mit????


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2009)

Ist der Termin schon fest? Oder geht auch mal ein verlängertes Skiwochenende bei Dir? In der ersten Januarwoche fahre ich schon mit der Family. Da sind wir halt an den Ferien gebunden...

ABER im März, erstes oder zweites WE wollen wir es wieder KRACHEN lassen  Sowohl auf der Piste als auch danach  Kurzbeschreibung des Tagesablaufs: Skifahren-Apres Ski-Duschen-Essen-Disco bis in die Puppen-*nächster Tag*: Früh raus und das gleiche wie am Vortag. 

Abfahrt wäre am Donnerstagmittag/nachmittag, Rückfahrt am Sonntag nach dem Ski fahren. Ziel Saalbach Hinterglemm. Da warn mer noch net.


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2009)

Ihr Bube, vielleicht ist die Rüsselseuche am Sonntag schon einigermaßen unter Kontrolle, ich würd gern eine lockere Runde rund um den Buchberg, etc. fahren. Pause im NFH oder auffen Buchberg weil ich net weiß ob das NFH auf hat. Ich brauch unbedingt Bewegung!!

Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren????   Startzeit wäre 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Ich fahre aber nur wenns nicht regnet.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ist der Termin schon fest? Oder geht auch mal ein verlängertes Skiwochenende bei Dir?
> 
> ABER im März, erstes oder zweites WE wollen wir es wieder KRACHEN lassen  Sowohl auf der Piste als auch danach  Kurzbeschreibung des Tagesablaufs: Skifahren-Apres Ski-Duschen-Essen-Disco bis in die Puppen-*nächster Tag*: Früh raus und das gleiche wie am Vortag.
> 
> Abfahrt wäre am Donnerstagmittag/nachmittag, Rückfahrt am Sonntag nach dem Ski fahren. Ziel Saalbach Hinterglemm. Da warn mer noch net.


 Im Januar muß ich leider meinen kompletten Resturlaub 2009 abfeiern. Weil ich in der ersten, so wie in der letzten Januarwoche arbeitsbedingt nicht kann, muß ich mich auf die 3.KW oder die 2.KW einschießen. Im übrigen habe ich für den März (20.-27.03.) Ischgl gebucht. Das wären dann ein deutlich ausgedehnteres Wochenende für Dich, doch dafür bekommst Du Deine anderen Wünsche 1:1 (bis zum Anschlag) erfüllt. 



Google schrieb:


> Ihr Bube, vielleicht ist die Rüsselseuche am Sonntag schon einigermaßen unter Kontrolle, ich würd gern eine lockere Runde rund um den Buchberg, etc. fahren. Pause im NFH oder auffen Buchberg weil ich net weiß ob das NFH auf hat. Ich brauch unbedingt Bewegung!!
> 
> Hat jemand Lust mitzufahren????   Startzeit wäre 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Ich fahre aber nur wenns nicht regnet.
> 
> ...


 Wäre gerne dabei, doch wie alle Sonntage muß ich nachmittags die Nackedeis zum schwitzen bringen. Falls Du Dich also auf eine Uhrzeit einlassen magst, die es mir ermöglicht um 14:00 - max. 14:30 Uhr wieder zurück in Steinheim zu sein, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Dezember 2009)

@google: Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ist ok, wg. der Anreise von Bischofsheim. Wenns nicht regnet.
Bikeholic muss halt früher umkehren wenn er die Nackedeis bespaßen will.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Dezember 2009)

Sonntag klingt gar nicht schlecht, allerdings möchte ich mir erstmal die Eissituation anschauen damit ich weiß ob das ohne Spikes Sinn macht 

Auf Skifoarn hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock aber ich hab nichmal eigene Ski


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2009)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Auf Skifoarn hätt ich auch mal wieder Bock aber ich hab nichmal eigene Ski


Ich leihe sie mir schon seit Jahren! Dann sind es immer Top Ski, super gepflegt und versichert. ... die Ausrede zählt nicht! 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bikeholic muss halt früher umkehren wenn er die Nackedeis bespaßen will.



@Chaotenkind: ... Du kleines Aas!


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Dezember 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: ... Du kleines Aas!


----------



## Adrenalino (25. Dezember 2009)

Seid ihr sicher daß es nach dem Regen gestern und heute nacht immer noch Eis auf den Radwegen gibt??? 

Ich wollte morgen vormittag 1,5-2 Std. Grundlage aufm Mainradweg fahren. War da jemand heute unterwegs und kann ein Update geben?


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Im übrigen habe ich für den März (20.-27.03.) Ischgl gebucht. Das wären dann ein deutlich ausgedehnteres Wochenende für Dich, doch dafür bekommst Du Deine anderen Wünsche 1:1 (bis zum Anschlag) erfüllt.


Ischgl is schon schee, net nur für die schi  Aber terminlich gehts da bei mir net, da ist meine Vertretung im Urlaub  Ich muß bei den beiden besagten WE's bleiben.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google: Sonntag 11:00 Uhr ist ok, wg. der Anreise von Bischofsheim. Wenns nicht regnet.
> Bikeholic muss halt früher umkehren wenn er die Nackedeis bespaßen will.


  Top! Das halten wir einfach mal so fest. Aber wie Du auch schon sagtest. Nur bei Trockenheit....und meiner Erkältung muß es besser gehen. Sie scheint aber so scnell zu gehen so heftig sie kam.Vielleicht mach ich noch einen LMB. Und Deine "schlechtere Hälfte"kann ja dann in der Tat früher umdrehen 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ich leihe sie mir schon seit Jahren! Dann sind es immer Top Ski, super gepflegt und versichert. ... die Ausrede zählt nicht!


Stimmt. Allerdings hört sich das net so an als wenn der faker mithalten könnte *angeb*





Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind: ... Du kleines Aas!


Aaahhh, Ihr redet Euch schon ein bisschen heiß wie?  Tiernamen sind auch sehr anregend...





Adrenalino schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher daß es nach dem Regen gestern und heute nacht immer noch Eis auf den Radwegen gibt???


Nö, glaub ich net. Der Mainspaziergang hat das heute nicht so offeriert.

Tschö

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Dezember 2009)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ich leihe sie mir schon seit Jahren! Dann sind es immer Top Ski, super gepflegt und versichert. ... die Ausrede zählt nicht!



Ok, dann vielleicht die: Ich bin seit Jahren nicht mehr gefahren  Da hat der Google ganz recht 
Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich grad richtig, richtig viel Kohle rausgehauen habe für fahrradtechnische und generelle Winterkleidung von der Haarspitze bis zum Fußzeh und sich das Wetter jetzt bei mir bedankt indem es mich in meiner einzig "wasserfesten" Ausrüstung wie in der Sauna schwitzen lässt. Da macht mans sich für zweistellige Minustemperaturen gemütlich und dann sowas. Wenns wenigstens _richtig_ warm wär... wie in Zagreb - *+20°C!*

War heute wie gesagt kurz testfahren um dem Wintergefährt die letzten Kinderkrankheiten zu nehmen und die Kleidung nochmal zu testen und hab keinerlei vereiste Strecken auf den local trails im Offenbacher Wald gesehen. Alles schön nass und matschig  Also rossi, doch den Wald?


----------



## x-rossi (25. Dezember 2009)

10 minuten einfahren auf dem landgrafenring, 4 runden tempo auf dem landrafenring (eine runde hat ca. 2 km) und danach meinetwegen nass und matschig. 

in welchem wald warst du unterwegs? kannst du morgens um 08:00 am bolzplatz sein?


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> in welchem wald warst du unterwegs? kannst du morgens um 08:00 am bolzplatz sein?



Also mein Wecker ist gestellt.. äh Wald oben beim Buchhügel bis nach hinter Bieber...


----------



## Crypter (26. Dezember 2009)

Werde zwar um 8 nicht dabei sein, aber Sprinten aufm Landgrafenring ist eigentlich eine echt nette Idee und nur 2 Minuten mitm Rad von mir weg.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Dezember 2009)

Wir fahrn jetzt doch erst um 9 los, falls dir das nun reicht  Ich wohn etwa 20-30 Sekunden ab Fahrradkeller vom Landgrafenring, wusste gar nicht, dass du hier um die Ecke wohnst. Können ja öfter ma zusammen cruisen!


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2009)

Sieht echt gut aus mit der Erkältung. Die Vita C Dosen scheinen geholfen zu haben 

Also Morsche dann folgende Tour, bzw. habe ich einen alten Eintrag aktiviert:

*Locker im Gelände am Sonntag​*
Obs wirklich 3 Stunden Fahrzeit werden, müssen wir mal sehen. Ich glaub ich bin jetzt 2 Wochen nicht gefahren und muß mich erst mal wieder einfahren. Wird also wirklich sehr locker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (26. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Seid ihr sicher daß es nach dem Regen gestern und heute nacht immer noch Eis auf den Radwegen gibt???
> 
> Ich wollte morgen vormittag 1,5-2 Std. Grundlage aufm Mainradweg fahren. War da jemand heute unterwegs und kann ein Update geben?


und wie war bei dir die eis-situation?


----------



## Google (26. Dezember 2009)

*Googles Bikedepression scheint ein Ende zu nehmen!!??....​*
Die Feiertage haben so viel Gutes an sich....aber auch die Zeit seit dem Ende meines zweiten Alpencrosses bis heute hat mir zu Denken gegeben. Mir ist mal wieder klar geworden was mir gut tut:

2000 oder 2001 hatte ich mein Höchstgewicht von 100 KG erreicht. Voller Frust hatte ich mich auf dieses Kampfgewicht hochgefressen weil ich kein Konzept hatte wie ich mein Gewicht halten konnte. Jahre davor, eigentlich schon mit 13 Lebensjahren, hatte ich mit dem diäten begonnen. Die letzten Jahre vor meinem Kampfgewicht 2-3 Diäten im Jahr, in denen ich bis zu 9 KG ab- und zunahm. Das war nicht gesund. Ok, ich wurde vom Ketten(leicht übertrieben)- zum Nichtraucher, wurde mit meiner Frau zusammen schwanger...da kamen halt mal 20 KG + zusammen....

Jedenfalls fand ich im Jahre 2000/2001 zum Sport der für mich die ultimative Lösung meines Problemes darstellte. Endlich purzelten die Kilos. Ok, Abnehmaktionen noch bis zu MAXIMAL 5 KG im Jahr aber immerhin nur EINMAL per Anno. Das ist doch mehr als i.O.

Seit 2000/2001 regelmäßig Sport ohne Unterbrechung, seit 2003 regelmäßig mountainbiken. Das erste mal keine nennenswerten Gewichtsprobleme, super ausgeglichen, super fit. Was wollte ich mehr??

Also was will ich mehr? Ich muß und ich WILL beim biken bleiben  Ich habe die letzten Tage viel darüber nachgedacht, viel darüber gesprochen....*Eigentlich sind es jetzt schon 4 Monate....und endlich ist meine Leidenschaft wieder da!  Endlich bin ich wieder da !! *

Aber meine Leidenschaft verbindet auch Ziele... So was wie Renner fahren auf Malle, Alpenüberquerung, geile Touren ......

*Google and Friends...* Ein Ziel mit dem Einen oder Anderen von Euch gemeinsam verfolgen wäre schön. Ich hab schon was im Kopf und vielleicht kann ich jemanden überzeugen? 

In Kürze, vielleicht noch heute, möchte ich Euch davon berichten. Es ist nichts Großartiges aber es ist ein Ziel das mir und hoffentlich ein paar von Euch gefällt, so dass es lohnt zusammen etwas auf die Beine zu stellen 

Gruß 


Google


----------



## bone peeler (26. Dezember 2009)

Das ist schön zu lesen!


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Dezember 2009)

Hehe, da isser wieder  Beim Lesen des Textes musste ich sofort an den fröhlichen Google denken der laut wiehernd mit nem Wheelie die Tour beginnt ...


----------



## drinkandbike (26. Dezember 2009)

....der Meister lebt


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und wie war bei dir die eis-situation?



Bin Straße gefahren, da ging es. Zum Schluss bin ich Radwege gefahren, teilweise war es böse glatt. Ätzend.

@all
Habe einen Termin ins LMB für Sylvester eingetragen, hat wer Lust? Hier gibts alle Infos :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3445

@Google
Na also, geht doch! War mir eh klar daß du früher oder später wieder das kribbeln verspürst


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Habe einen Termin ins LMB für Sylvester eingetragen, hat wer Lust? Hier gibts alle Infos :



Wenn Du Geduld hast und keinen bestimmten Schnitt einhalten willst, komm ich mit.


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2009)

Danke, danke. Habe gar nicht mit so viel Reaktion gerechnet  Mußte mir einfach mal ein paar Gedanken von der Seele schreiben weils endlich wieder anfängt zu kribbeln...

Tja, was ist mein Ziel für nächstes Jahr??

Ich habe mir gedacht warum immer so weit weg fahren? Schöne Etappen müßte man doch auch in unserem Lande hinbekomen??

Meine Überlegung: Irgendwann zwischen Juni und  August für 7 Etappen mit dem Mountainbike bei uns starten und so weit fahren wie unsere Beine und Räder uns bringen. Am Ende unserer 7 Etappentour gehts am nächsten Tag mit dem Zug zurück. Gefahren wird mit Rucksack und den nötigsten Dingen von Etappenziel zu Etappenziel. So wenig Straße wie nur möglich, bevorzugt kann man doch bestimmt über Wanderwege einige KM und HM zurück legen. Ohne große Vorüberlegungen gemacht zu haben, fallen mir neben den herkömmlichen, kleineren Wanderwegen, die man sicher dann und wann kombinieren könnte, auch die Europawanderwege ein. Vielleicht kann man ja auch die Trans Germany nachfahren? Sicherlich gibt es einige Möglichkeiten da was auf die Beine zu stellen. Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten mit Frühstück dürften kein Problem sein und so ein Event ist sicherlich um einiges günstiger als ein organisierter Alpencross 

Und Interesse geweckt?? Das wäre echt klasse  Eine Gruppengröße von 2-5 wäre super, als optimal empfinde ich 3, 4 Biker

Also....Wer hat Bock und ist dabei? Bitte meldet Euch nur wenn Ihr echtes Interesse habt und tatsächlich gewillt seid so was auf die Beine zu stellen und mit zu fahren. Das Tempo, und das ist klar, muß ein für jeden Mitfahrer verträgliches Tempo sein. Auch wenns sportlich zugehen wird - und das ist so ein Event in der Tat-, sollte jeder etwas davon haben und geniessen können. Klar sollte aber auch sein, dass man daraufhin trainieren sollte, sprich sehr regelmäßig fahren. Auch in unseren Gefilden ist so eine Tour kein Zucker schlecken. Sicherlich werden wir auch sehr flexibel sein müssen wenn die Wege nicht wie erwartet sind, das Wetter shitte ist, wir unser vorgenommenes Ziel evtl. nicht erreichen, etc. Aber das ist ja auch ein bisserl das Salz in der Suppe. 

Wenn sich nun* echtes Interesse* aufgrund meiner Anregung auftut, dann müßten wir uns irgendwann einfach mal treffen, Anregungen sammeln wie und wann wir das realisieren können und wer was zur Orga beitragen kann.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt ob sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer finden oder ob ich alleine da stehe.

Ich hätte da echt mal Bock drauf  (edit: ich meine nicht aufs alleine da stehen)

@Adrenalino, Sylvester geht bei mir nix

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2009)

*@Google*, *mein erster Gedanke* als ich das gerade gelesen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lanzelot (27. Dezember 2009)

> so ein Event ist sicherlich um einiges günstiger als ein organisierter Alpencross



Dann sammel doch hier ein paar Leut ein und organisier selbst einen Alpencross, so hab ich es dieses Jahr auch gemacht.
275,- hab ich für sieben Übernachtungen bezahlt und das waren keine "Absteigen"

Aber so eine "Trans Germany" hört sich natürlich auch verlockend an,
kommt darauf an, wann Du loswillst, denn mein Alpencross ist schon geplant.

*@Erdie*
615 Km ist schon ordentlich ...., aber bei fast 19.000 Höhenmetern fahr ich doch lieber durch die Alpen, da ist der sightseeingeffekt grösser 
Gruss


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> *Locker im Gelände am Sonntag​*
> Obs wirklich 3 Stunden Fahrzeit werden, müssen wir mal sehen. Ich glaub ich bin jetzt 2 Wochen nicht gefahren und muß mich erst mal wieder einfahren. Wird also wirklich sehr locker.



Ich mache mich jetzt gleich auf den Weg ...


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @all
> Habe einen Termin ins LMB für Sylvester eingetragen, hat wer Lust? Hier gibts alle Infos :
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3445



Hi Adrenalino, also falls es am 31.12. nicht regnet und Du auf dieser Tour keinen Streckenrekord aufstellen magst (eben dem Wetter entsprechend dahincruisen - Grundlage), dann überlege ich mich spontan anzuschließen.



Google schrieb:


> *
> Googles Bikedepression scheint ein Ende zu nehmen!!??....*
> 
> Tja, was ist mein Ziel für nächstes Jahr??
> ...



 Hi Google,
 schön das Du Dich zurückmeldest! Deine Idee findet bei mir zwei offenen Ohren und kann mir gut vorstellen mich anzuschließen! 

 Ich selbst habe in der Vergangenheit schon einige Mehrtagestouren von zu Hause aus gestartet und meist jede menge Spaß dabei gehabt.  Bei meiner jährlichen Tauber- Jagst - Tal  Runde, welche im Übrigen auch für dieses Jahr vorgesehen ist, fahren wir in meist folgender Staffelung:1. Tag 180Km / 2. Tag 120Km / 3. Tag 90Km. Dies allerdings fast ausschließlich auf Asphalt (Radwegen) und WAB`s. Die Übernachtungen waren meist Preiswert und eigentlich nie ein wirkliches Problem, selbst wenn mehrere Zimmer benötigt wurden. Auf Mehrtagestouren mit reinen Geländewegen war meine Tageskilometerleistung dann deutlich geringer. Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die größere Herausforderung eine konditionshomogene Gruppe zu finden, damit auch der Spaß für den ein oder anderen nicht zur Tortur wird. 

[FONT="]Habe Interesse und hebe hiermit interessiert meinen Finger![/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT][SIZE=3] [/SIZE]

[quote="Erdi01, post: 6677040"]*@Google*, *mein erster Gedanke* als ich das gerade gelesen habe [/quote] 
Nette Idee Erdi! ... und mit 623,11 Km und 18.939 Hm verteilt auf ca. 7 Tage eine ambitionierte Aufgabe.  Die Region würden mich allerdings auch interessieren.


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Dezember 2009)

Kleine Tourankündigung:

Morgen früh ab 8:30 Uhr Druckhaus Steinheim starte ich zusammen mit Martin zur BED-Tour - Birkenhainer-Eselsweg-Dr. Degen-Weg. Sind etwa 120km, manche kennen die Tour ja. Irgendwo auf der Hälfte des Weges gibts ne längere Pause in ner warmen Stube und sobald wir aufgetaut sind gehts wieder weiter.
Geplant ist in etwa ein 20er Schnitt, sprich 6 Stunden reine Fahrtzeit. Gegen Ende der Tour kann es natürlich schon dunkler werden, Licht sollte man also mitnehmen.
Mitfahrer sind willkommen  Kondition und Leidensfähigkeit angesichts der Strecke und Witterung sind natürlich von Vorteil, aber keine Sorge, am meisten werde immer noch _ich_ rumheulen ob der kalten Füße  

Hat jemand zufällig nen GPS-Track oder sowas von der Strecke? Ich würd dir mir gern mal von oben anschauen.


----------



## Crypter (27. Dezember 2009)

Wie viel Höhenmeter hat der Spaß?


----------



## sipaq (27. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, *mein erster Gedanke* als ich das gerade gelesen habe


Heftig, allerdings eher als 10-Tages-Tour als für 6-7 Tage geeignet, wenn ich mir die Gesamt-Höhenmeter so ansehe. Aber wenn sowas jemand in 6-7 Tagen durchzieht hätte er echt meine Hochachtung, denn dieser jemand ist dann deutlich fitter als ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (27. Dezember 2009)

hey crypter, wieviele Höhenmeter das sind weiß ich nicht so genau, vielleicht so 1500?? Ist jedenfalls nicht so heftig...die Startzeit wird wohl das härteste sein...


----------



## Crypter (27. Dezember 2009)

Da hast du wohl recht. :-D Wie viel unsere Tour hatte, weeßte nich zufällig?


----------



## Google (27. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, *mein erster Gedanke* als ich das gerade gelesen habe


  Geile Sache! Aber leider über 18000 Hm  Darunter gerne  Ne Spass beiseite. Das ist sicherlich ein lohnenswertes Projekt aber in 7 Tagen nicht machbar. Unter 10 000 Hm bei 7 Etappen sollten wir schon bleiben. Wobei ich nochmal die eigentliche Absicht deutlich machen möchte: 7 Tage soweit uns die Räder und die Beine tragen. Km und HM sind erst mal nachrangig. Bei der Infrastruktur, die wir in Deutschland haben dürften wir uns das bis zu einem gewissen Grade erlauben können. Also: Der Weg ist das Ziel! Lasst uns einen langen Weg suchen und schauen wie weit wir in 7 Tagen kommen  Der Vogesenweg gehört da also schon dazu aber es gibt noch mehr Möglichkeiten.





Lanzelot schrieb:


> Dann sammel doch hier ein paar Leut ein und organisier selbst einen Alpencross


 Wie gesagt, ich bleib diesmal in Germany. Willst Du jetzt ernsthaft mit? Dann nehm ich Dich mit in den Verteiler.





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Aus meiner Erfahrung ist die größere Herausforderung eine konditionshomogene Gruppe zu finden, damit auch der Spaß für den ein oder anderen nicht zur Tortur wird..................Habe Interesse und hebe hiermit interessiert meinen Finger!


  Ich hoffe heute auch dem Chaotenkind die Flausen "Trans Schwarzwald" aus dem Kopf getrieben zu haben . Wegen der konditionshomogenen Truppe: Wer mit möchte sollte sich im Klaren sein, dass er schon jetzt regelmäßig aufs Bike steigen sollte. Natürlich gibt es auch noch da Unterschiede aber es hat dann sicherlich niemand ein Problem auf einen regelmäßig fahrenden Biker zu warten, bzw. insgesamt langsamer zu fahren als auf jemanden, der recht untrainiert die Gruppe aufhält. Neben dem sportlichen Aspekt sollte jeder die Tour genissen können. Für mich ist das Urlaub 

@ Erdi01, Bikeholic, Chaotenkind, Shopper, Drinkandbike, ich hab Euch schon auf der Liste  Nach meinem Urlaub (ab 12.01.) schick ich Euch ne PN für ein erstes Treffen und Sammeln erster Anregungen. Wir müssen uns absprechen wann wer kann. Wenn Ihr Bock habt, könnt Ihr ja schon mal ein bisserl recherchieren was so in 7 Tagen gefahren werdn könnte...

@Bikeholic wann genau bist Du weg im Jan und Feb? Schick mir doch mal ne PN oder ruf mich an. 

@Shopper, sags mir bitte auch nochmal, Danke





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Kleine Tourankündigung:.


So was fährt man doch im Sommer  Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Ihr die komplette Strecke nicht schaffen werdet. Die Birkenhainer dürfte schööön vereist sein. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber hoch, dass es am Höhenrücken entlang so sein wird. Also nicht ärgern wenns nicht klappt. Auf alle Fälle mal einen kleinen Lagebericht posten. gelle?

Gruß

Google

Ps. Ich bin voll motiviert


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> So was fährt man doch im Sommer  Ich geh mal davon aus, dass Ihr die komplette Strecke nicht schaffen werdet. Die Birkenhainer dürfte schööön vereist sein. Aber vielleicht irre ich mich auch. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist aber hoch, dass es am Höhenrücken entlang so sein wird. Also nicht ärgern wenns nicht klappt. Auf alle Fälle mal einen kleinen Lagebericht posten. gelle?



Wir haben da son Faible für lange Torturen bei miesem Wetter.  siehe Rennsteig 
Ne klar, schaun wir mal wies wird  
@Crypter, falls du mitkommst lass uns doch hier aus OF zusammen starten. Meld dich einfach per PN.


----------



## Adrenalino (27. Dezember 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn Du Geduld hast und keinen bestimmten Schnitt einhalten willst, komm ich mit.



Nö, will keinen bestimmten Schnitt einhalten, hab aber ein begrenztes Zeitfenster - spätestens 14:30 Uhr MUSS ich zu hause sein weil wir n Std. später wegfahren.

Kein Problem - ich ändere die Startzeit auf 10:30 Uhr und die Tourdauer auf 3,5-4 Std, außerdem lasse mer die Ronneburg weg wenns eng wird. Dann haben wir 4 Std. Zeit für knapp 60km, das sollte für ne gediegene Tour reichen 

Noch jemand Lust am 31.12??

@Google 
Schade, dann nächstesmal, das klappt schon irgendwann


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, *mein erster Gedanke* als ich das gerade gelesen habe


Nun wie geschrieben, war das mein erster spontane Gedanke, kurz gegoogelt und gepostet. Weitere Gedanken habe ich mir darüber nicht gemacht. Die erste Etappe kennen ja schon Einige: Tag 1 = 90 KM 2500 HM dann ist man in Heidelberg und hatt *nur noch* 510KM und 16400 HM vor sich  Ein Highlight zum Ende hin ist der Grand Ballon 

Aber ob und was auch immer bei rauskommen wird, unbekannte Wanderwege werden immer schwer zu planen sein was Tages-KM und HM angeht, da sie gerne mal mitten durch nem Ort führen und ein paar Kilometer weiter plötzlich gen Himmel gehen - die Betonung liegt auf *gehen*, weil nicht fahrbar.

*@Bikeholic*, für wann ist den diese Taubertal-Radweg-WAB-Tour geplant? Das wäre mal was für mein Scalpel Hardtail - als Fully will ich das nicht bezeichnen und auch nicht wirklich ins Gelände mit  Aber für so ne Tour wär's dann schon mal brauchbar 

*@chaotenkind*, ... du WILDSAU  ... das ist nicht Dein ernst - oder!?!? Also *alles unterhalb von 160mm* sind diese Hardcore-Rahmen ja wohl total fehl am Platz! Ein 3,5kg Rahmen (ohne Dämpfer) bei NUR 140mm, damit tust Du Dir garantiert kein Gefallen, selbst mit 160 wäre mir der Rahmen zu schwer. Überlege Dir das ganz genau!!! Wenn's exclusiver sein soll und deutsche Handarbeit dann lieber so ein Helius AC. Die max 146 die der Rahmen bietet - übrigens ist die Federwegsvertsellung Serie durch mehrere Aufhängungpunkte mit ein und demselben Dämpfer ralisierbar im Gegensatz zur Wildsau, da brauchst Du unterschiedliche Dämpfer(längen), wie ich vermutet - langen Dir im Vergleich zu Deiner 100mm Rakete allemal.

Bei dem Nikolai-Rahmen sparste ohne Zutun mal gleich satte 900g ein, die Du so ohne Einbusen nirgens mehr rausholen kannst. Mit der Basis sollte ein durchaus brauchbares AM Gewicht realisierbar sein, auch mit Coladose.


----------



## IronShit (27. Dezember 2009)

*wegen Morgen:*
Wir werden die *BED Tour NICHT fahren* können. Die Rüsselseuche hat mich jetzt endlich erwischt, nachdem ich schon nen paar Wochen drauf warte...

Faker wird sich trotzdem auf sein Rad setzen wann und wo muss bei ihm erfragt werden


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Dezember 2009)

Also Termin am Druckhaus ist abgesagt, da ich aufgrund Ironshits Absage noch etwas länger auf ner Geburtstagsfeier war. Ich werde vorraussichtlich etwas später mit Crypter ne Runde drehen. Genaueres steht nicht fest und ich bin flexibel, aber prinzipiell hab ich Lust an ner langen Runde. Bei Interesse einfach bei mir melden


----------



## Lanzelot (28. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Willst Du jetzt ernsthaft mit? Dann nehm ich Dich mit in den Verteiler.



Ja mach das mal, allerdings kann ich nicht hunertprozentig zusagen, da mein Alpencross schon geplant ist.

Ich mache das abhängig von Zeitpunkt, Strecke und Dauer.

Grundsätzlich interessiert wär ich aber schon.

Gruss


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2009)

Technik ...    

siehe unten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic wann genau bist Du weg im Jan und Feb?



Hi Google, ich bin vom 16.01.-23.01. und 20.-27.03. Ski fahren und vom 29.01.-31.01. auf Messe.



Adrenalino schrieb:


> NÃ¶, will keinen bestimmten Schnitt einhalten, hab aber ein begrenztes Zeitfenster - spÃ¤testens 14:30 Uhr MUSS ich zu hause sein weil wir n Std. spÃ¤ter wegfahren.
> 
> Kein Problem - ich Ã¤ndere die Startzeit auf 10:30 Uhr und die Tourdauer auf 3,5-4 Std, auÃerdem lasse mer die Ronneburg weg wenns eng wird. Dann haben wir 4 Std. Zeit fÃ¼r knapp 60km, das sollte fÃ¼r ne gediegene Tour reichen
> 
> Noch jemand Lust am 31.12??


Hi Adrenalino, wie angekÃ¼ndigt und wenn das Wetter stimmt, schlieÃe ich mich spontan an!


Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, fÃ¼r wann ist den diese Taubertal-Radweg-WAB-Tour geplant? Das wÃ¤re mal was fÃ¼r mein Scalpel Hardtail - als Fully will ich das nicht bezeichnen und auch nicht wirklich ins GelÃ¤nde mit  Aber fÃ¼r so ne Tour wÃ¤r's dann schon mal brauchbar


Hi Erdi, die Tour wird je nach Wetterlage an einem der verlÃ¤ngerten Wochenenden statt finden. Im Focus befindet sich aktuell das Christi Himmelfahrt-Wochenende (13.-15.05.10) und das Fronleichnam-Wochenende (03.-05.06.10). Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl das erste mal im Taubertal die Ãbernachtung vorab rservieren, weil die anvisierte Pension (preiswert und gut  /  z.B.RadlermaÃ 3,80â¬ ) in der NÃ¤he von Creglingen immer recht ausgebucht ist und wir im letzten Jahr gerade so das letzte Zimmer erwischt haben. 

Falls Dich dieser Ausritt anspricht, sag bitte rechtzeitig bescheid, dann buche ich gegebenenfalls gerne fÃ¼r Dich mit. In anderen Pensionen bekommen wir zu dieser Jahreszeit sicherlich auch noch etwas. Nur an diesem urigen Gasthof habe ich auf Grund des netten Ambientes besonderes Interesse. Die anderen UnterkÃ¼nfte suchen wir uns dann auf der Tour.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2009)

@google: mann könnte ja beides....Trans-Schwarzwald und Trans-Germany light... aber danke, dass ich schon mal im Team fürs zweite bin.

@erdi:...öhm, mir gefällt die wilde Sau halt sehr gut. Außerdem hab ich ja nen XS-Rahmen, der ist etwas leichter. Vielleicht verzichte ich auf die Hammerschmidt, dann wird die Fuhre etwas leichter.

@adrenalino: 31.12. ist auch gebongt. Wenn es nicht pieselt stehe ich pünktlich an der Tanke!


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hoffe heute auch dem Chaotenkind die Flausen "Trans Schwarzwald" aus dem Kopf getrieben zu haben .


Sag mal Google wo denkst Du hin! Du glaubst doch nicht im Ernst das sich Chaotenkind von ihren super Ideen so schnell abbringen läßt. Da mußt Du Dir schon mehr Mühe geben. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@chaotenkind*, ... du WILDSAU  ... das ist nicht Dein ernst - oder!?!?


Volker, ich glaube das ist ihr Ernst auch wenns keiner versteht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@chaotenkind*, ... du WILDSAU  ...



Das hab ich gelesen! Ich werde dran arbeiten.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @erdi:...öhm, mir gefällt die wilde Sau halt sehr gut. Außerdem hab ich ja nen XS-Rahmen, der ist etwas leichter. Vielleicht verzichte ich auf die Hammerschmidt, dann wird die Fuhre etwas leichter.


als heimlicher mitleser, darf ich fragen: ist die wildsau eine rationale entscheidung gewesen? und was war bei der entscheidung ausschlaggebend?

farbe?
preis?
land?
handarbeit?
symphathie zum schweißer?

ich verstehe diese entscheidung nicht ganz, es sei denn, dass die option auf eine unkomplizierte und relativ kostengünstige (mit längerem dämpfer muss dann auch ne längere gabel her) federwegserweiterung gegeben sein soll.

sonst echt lieber das nicolai.


----------



## Google (28. Dezember 2009)

@Chaotenkind, gilt das eigentlich noch mit Mittwoch  Ich hab noch nix gepostet weil das Wetter ja mal ultrashitte werden soll 

@[email protected] Aus Tag 1, 90 KM, 2500 Hm kann man auch einen Tag machen mit 60 oder 70 Km und weniger HM machen. Je nach dem wie die Gruppe drauf ist 

@[email protected] Dein verlängertes WE würde mich ja auch reizen aber aber WE´s mit einem Feiertag sind bei mir für die Family reserviert. Habe gerade mal nachgehakt und es ist wohl eher negativ.

Ihr Zwei  so langsam kommen die Tiernamen Ihr Turteltäubchen, gelle? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Crypter (28. Dezember 2009)

Schöne Starrgabelrunde mitm Faker gedreht. 
Und eben noch ne Runde Pizzaroller von nem Kumpel gefahren, der seit neuestem Pizzalieferant ist.  Macht Spaß.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> als heimlicher mitleser, darf ich fragen: ist die wildsau eine rationale entscheidung gewesen? und was war bei der entscheidung ausschlaggebend?
> 
> farbe?
> preis?
> ...



Keins von allem. Völlig irrational. Gesehen und angefangen zu sabbern. Und ich krieg sie ready for Rohloff.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, gilt das eigentlich noch mit Mittwoch  Ich hab noch nix gepostet weil das Wetter ja mal ultrashitte werden soll



Ja, aber nur wenn trocken. Ich steh nicht auf nass und kalt zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Keins von allem. Völlig irrational. Gesehen und angefangen zu sabbern. Und ich krieg sie ready for Rohloff.


Frauen halt  ... 

Das mit "Rohloff-Ready" ist auch kein Agument für die Wildsau. Hättest Du Dir mal genauer Nikolai angesehen wüßtest Du, das Du so "Kleinigkeiten" wie passende Ausfallenden, Steuerrohre oder Anschläge für Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge frei wählen kannst  Soweit ich noch weis gehen auch Maßrahmen. 

Nun ... wie auch immer, Du mußt das Ding den Berg hochtreten. Hier kann man Dich nur warnen, den teuren Fehler mußt Du schon selbst begehen 

*@Bikeholic*, wenn der Termin feststeht sage mir halt Bescheid, dann kann ich sehen ob ich's einrichten kann.


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Dezember 2009)

@ *Silvester-Tour-Interessierte*

*Wenn das Wetter am Donnerstag wie angekündigt eintrifft - Dauerregen - dann hab ich wenig Lust zur Ronneburg zu fahren, das wird mir wegen den sumpfigen Waldwegen zu eklig. Fahren werde ich trotzdem, entweder kürze ich die Tour ab ( bis Hammersbach und dann über Neuberg zurück ) oder flach und locker an der Nidda. Würde mich dann trotzdem über Mitfahrer(innen) freuen *


----------



## Sakir (29. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das mit "Rohloff-Ready" ist auch ein Agument


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Frauen halt  ...
> 
> Das mit "Rohloff-Ready" ist auch kein Agument für die Wildsau. Hättest Du Dir mal genauer Nikolai angesehen wüßtest Du, das Du so "Kleinigkeiten" wie passende Ausfallenden, Steuerrohre oder Anschläge für Bremsleitungen und Schaltzüge frei wählen kannst  Soweit ich noch weis gehen auch Maßrahmen.



Weiß ich doch!

Es gibt viele schöne Räder, man sieht was, denkt, ja das gefällt mir, dieses ist auch ganz nett, jenes wäre auch was und dann kommt die große Blonde mit den langen Beinen und den großen Hupen... äh, falscher Film, Männermodus aus, also die langhubige Schönheit mit etwas mehr auf den Rippen und der Verstand setzt aus.

Den aussetzenden Verstand hatte ich schon mal letztes Jahr beim 96. Und ich kriege heute noch das sabbern, wenn ich es zärtlich über den Lenker streichle.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Dezember 2009)

Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, gilt das eigentlich noch mit Mittwoch  Ich hab noch nix gepostet weil das Wetter ja mal ultrashitte werden soll


Hi Google, wenn es nicht regnet, komme ich morgen mit. Lass uns morgen früh, nach dem Blick aus dem Fenster und ins Wetterradar kurzschließen.

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## x-rossi (29. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... dann kommt die große Blonde mit den langen Beinen und den großen Hupen ...


ja klar. aber wenn die große blonde dann 92 kg wiegt überlege ich mir 2x, ob ich die jetzt unbedingt haben möchte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Dezember 2009)

Bikeholic, Chaotenkind, gute Idee. Wir entscheiden das spontan. Vielleicht erwischen wir ja ein Regenloch.

Wir phonen uns morgen zusammen.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Dezember 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> ... Dauerregen - dann hab ich wenig Lust zur Ronneburg zu fahren, das wird mir wegen den sumpfigen Waldwegen zu eklig. Fahren werde ich trotzdem, entweder kürze ich die Tour ab ( bis Hammersbach und dann über Neuberg zurück ) oder flach und locker an der Nidda. Würde mich dann trotzdem über Mitfahrer(innen) freuen [/B]



Ja, stimmt. Hinter Marköbel wirds dann immer ziemlich matschig. Allerdings reichts da auch schon, wenn es die Tage vorher geregnet hat. 

Man könnte auch eine Runde mit Hoher Strasse UND Niddaradweg drehen, wenn man am Wartbaum links abbiegt und über Nidderau und Burg-Gräfenrode zur Nidda fährt.


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Dezember 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt. Hinter Marköbel wirds dann immer ziemlich matschig. Allerdings reichts da auch schon, wenn es die Tage vorher geregnet hat.
> 
> Man könnte auch eine Runde mit Hoher Strasse UND Niddaradweg drehen, wenn man am Wartbaum links abbiegt und über Nidderau und Burg-Gräfenrode zur Nidda fährt.



Auch net schlecht, allerdings ist mir der Weg ab Wartbaum über Nidderau/Burg-Gräfenrode nicht bekannt, wenn du ihn weißt dann könntest du ja dann die Führung ab da übernehmen.

Warten wir mal das Wetter ab, wenn es so kübelt wie heute dann fahre ich nur flach und locker


----------



## Crypter (29. Dezember 2009)

Heute schön mitm Kumpel unterwegs gewesen am Altkönig und am Feldberg. Ohne Spikes. Manchmal etwas rutschig, aber ein Großteil ging sogar recht gut zu fahren. Und jetzt, wo ich sein 15,5" Surge mal gefahren bin, ärgere ich mich umso mehr darüber, dass ich das Geld für einen 17" Surge vor einiger Zeit nicht hatte und es ihn jetzt derzeit nicht mehr gibt in der Größe. 

Egal, Bilder von heute, Dominik hatte sich ja welche gewünscht, auch wenn ich das erst nach Wiederheimkehr um 18 Uhr etwa gelesen habe.  
Hoffe, das geht i. O. mit den Bildern hier, weil eh jeder Highspeedinternet hat? 

Der Nebel des Grauens, Altkönig-Aufstieg:





Erste kleine Pause mit Foto-Session:





Zweite Foto-Session oben am Altkönig:













Christian:





Icke mit Scheinkopftuch, Buff:


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2009)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und ich kriege heute noch das sabbern, wenn ich es zärtlich über den Lenker streichle.


... jaja, Fahrad müßt man(n) sein 

Anderes Thema: Haste eigentlich schon die Erleuchtung für die Wilma bestellt? Für Deine Neuere gibt's ja schon, für meine Classic kommt's lt Hompage erst im Januar  Dreimal darfste Raten wer die dann hatt  Und die ganzen China-Clone stehen (erst)mal wieder im Schatten 



x-rossi schrieb:


> ja klar. aber wenn die große blonde dann 92 kg wiegt überlege ich mir 2x, ob ich die jetzt unbedingt haben möchte


Auf's Rad mit Ihr, dann klappt's irgendwan auch mit der Nachbarin


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2009)

*Nochwas zum Thema Sylvestertour:*

_Donnerstag, 31.12.2009                                    *****

Abfahrt:   10:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

Ankunft:  17:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

Silvester-Tour

hügelig

Die Silvesterstour führt je nach Witterungslage auf Asphalt oder im Gelände in den Vorderen Odenwald, durch den Kreis Offenbach oder an den Taunusrand. Nach der Einkehr in einer Gaststätte geht es auf einem anderen Weg zurück nach Dreieich.

80 km, 800 Höhenmeter, Helmpflicht! 

Lothar Klötzing (06103-64287, 0170-8323621)
_

... traditionell bin ich da immer mit am Start. Seidern das Wetter ist wirklich so grottig wie angekündigt und es pisst schon morgens beim Aufstehen, dann verpiss ich mich wieder ins Bett


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Dezember 2009)

*Ich muss die Tour für morgen leider absagen!!*

Grund : ich hab seit ein paar Tagen einen merkwürdigen Reizhusten. Ich fühle mich in keinster Weise erkältet, konnte heute morgen z.b. Schwimmtraining absolvieren aber dieser Husten geht nicht weg und macht mir Sorgen!
Und da ich dieses Jahr schon Pech mit ner langwierigen Verletzung hatte und gerade erst die Grippe überstanden hab ziehe ich lieber jetzt schon die Notbremse und geh am Montag zum Arzt. Ich will das abgeklärt wissen daß ich nix an den Bronchien oder der Lunge hab.

Ich hoffe man sieht es mir nach! Die Tour wird so bald als möglich nachgeholt.

Menno, hatte mich soooo drauf gefreut


----------



## Crypter (30. Dezember 2009)

Gute Besserung (noch) unbekannter Weise!


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Dezember 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Gute Besserung (noch) unbekannter Weise!



Danke


----------



## x-rossi (30. Dezember 2009)

dito


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (30. Dezember 2009)

@Adrenalino: Mensch, ich hoffe Du kriegst die Kurve noch und es ist doch keine richtige Krankheit.


----------



## Adrenalino (30. Dezember 2009)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Adrenalino: Mensch, ich hoffe Du kriegst die Kurve noch und es ist doch keine richtige Krankheit.



Jouh, positives denken ist angesagt bzw. Autosuggestion  wollen ja mal sehen wer hier die Oberhand behält


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2009)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... jaja, Fahrad müßt man(n) sein



Ich sag nur Reinkarnation!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Haste eigentlich schon die Erleuchtung für die Wilma bestellt? Für Deine Neuere gibt's ja schon, für meine Classic kommt's lt Hompage erst im Januar  Dreimal darfste Raten wer die dann hatt  Und die ganzen China-Clone stehen (erst)mal wieder im Schatten



Nee, hab ich noch nicht. Bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich soll, da die Kombi Wilma ohne Erleuchtung auf Lenker mit Tresla auf Helm völlig ausreichend ist. Ne Betty würde mir noch in der Nase liegen aber da sträube ich mich noch heftigst. Wenn, dann frühestens Ende nächsten Jahres.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Auf's Rad mit Ihr, dann klappt's irgendwan auch mit der Nachbarin



Zumal ich ja nur von _etwas_ mehr auf den Rippen gesprochen habe. So ein paar Rundungen an den richtigen Stellen, äh, dickere Rohrwandungen wo es eventuell sinnvoll sein könnte ist völlig in Ordnung. Wenn die langhubige Schönheit bei 14 kg landet ist das ok. Hab den Wolf mal letztes Jahr komplett mit Winterausrüstung (Licht usw.) gewogen. Da hatte der 13,6 kg und ich kam auch mit klar.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2009)

*@chaotenkind*, Betty bei mir garantiert nicht, der Mehrwert stünde in keinen Verhältnis. Und Zusatzlampe auf dem Kopf auch nicht, bin immer wieder begeistert wenn Diejenigen mit Licht auf Kopf meinen mich anguggen zu müssen ->  ->  Guggt auf'n Boden oder sonstwohin 

Übrigens komme ich gerade vom Kronberger, ein paar Verschleißteile geholt damit die Tage jetzt nicht zu langweilig werden, und habe dort ein Nikolai live gesehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Dezember 2009)

Ja, ja, mach ich ja immer. Aber beim fahren ist es toll wenn man zusätzlich etwas weiter vorausschauen kann.

Waren am Montag übrigens auch in Kronberg.
Ein Paar 5.10 sind mitgekommen. Frau muss schon mal vorbauen für die Plattformpedalen.


----------



## Crypter (31. Dezember 2009)

Was hast du für die 5.10 gelatzt? 

Ach und nach 9 oder 10 Tagen kam vorhin die DX-Lampe.


----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2009)

Hi Jungs und Mädels

ich wollt mich im alten Jahr nochmal kurz melden.

@Survivalbiker Germany, notiert Euch schon mal den gemailten Termin. Außer Shopper können alle, leider ist er geschäftlich in China. @ Shopper, das kriegen wir schon hin, siehe PN. 

Wir hauen nun schon morgen in den Skiuralub ab. Es soll am Reisetag Samstag, bzw. schon ab morgenmittag schneien, da haben wir uns kurzfristig für eine frühere Anreise entschieden und glücklicherweise auch noch ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit gefunden.

*Kommt alle gut in Neue Jahr rein​*
Ich meld mich ab 11.01.09 wieder und hoffe dass dann endlich besseres Bikewetter ist. Ich muß nämlich langsam in allen Belangen VOLLGAS geben!!

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (31. Dezember 2009)

Leider hat das mit der Weihnachtsfeier auf den letzten Drücker bei mir nicht geklappt.

Daher auch von mir an alle Eisbärinnen und Eisbären: feiert schön ins neue Jahr!!
Allen Versehrten gute Besserung und den Urlaubern einen schönen Urlaub.

So, das wars mit den guten Wünschen, bis 2010 
Viele Grüße vom
Fohns.


----------



## RedRum05 (31. Dezember 2009)

Einen guten Rutsch auch von mir an euch alle und eine schönen Silvesterfeier! 

 Auf ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010...und nicht nur beim Biken ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (31. Dezember 2009)

_*Auch von mir einen Guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches, tolles neues Jahr! 




*_


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Dezember 2009)

Crypter schrieb:


> Was hast du für die 5.10 gelatzt?



Knapp 110 Euronen.  Ist der Impact in der hohen Ausführung. Männermodell, schlichtes, lebensbejahendes schwarz, hab ihn noch in ner 37 erwischt. Sonst wäre in der Größe nur noch die Mädelsausführung  da gewesen. Schwarz mit lila...:kotz:


An alle:

Einen guten Rutsch, aber nicht mit dem Radl, ins neue Jahr!

Und viel Spass beim Feiern!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2010)

*Prost Neujahr !!! ​*
Auf ein gesundes neues Jahr, dass Ihr es nicht anfangt wie ich, mit einer handfesten Erkältung, deswegen ist für mich auch schon die SilvesterTour ausgefallen ​


----------



## Google (1. Januar 2010)

*Frohes Neues​*
und gute Besserung Erdi01

Wir haun gleich ab, bis die Tage 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (1. Januar 2010)

Moin

*Prost Neujahr*

@Erdi01
Gute Besserung.......fängt ja gut an das Jahr

@Google
Schönen Urlaub

Gruss


----------



## Sakir (1. Januar 2010)

*ein frohes neues Jahr auch hier​*
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (1. Januar 2010)

_*Prost Neujahr allen*_,

gute Besserung den Maladierenden und Euch einen schönen Urlaub @ Google!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2010)

*Euch allen ein frohes neues und vor allem gesundes Jahr 2010!* ​

Lazarettmeldung : bei mir scheint sich die Husterei zu einer dicken Bronchitis zu entwickeln - dabei sollte die eigentlich schon längst ausgestanden sein!

Was lernen wir daraus?

Auch bei Bronchitis möglichst kein Antibiotika verschreiben lassen wenn es sich vermeiden lässt! Trotz 5 Tage abwarten nach der letzten Tablette und anschließendem rein regenerativen Training hat es mich anscheinend neuerlich erwischt. Blödes Mistzeug 

Am Montag geh ich zum Doc, aber nur um ausschließen zu lassen daß die Lunge nix abbekommen hat. Das Rezept für ne weitere Serie AB kann er sich .........schenken 

@Erdi
Wünsch dir gute Besserung


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2010)

Oh Mann, das Lazarett ist ja hier ordentlich voll. Kaum zu glauben, aber ich war noch nicht dran. Nach dem letzten Katastrophen-Winter hab ich wahrscheinlich mein Pensum noch erfüllt.

Ich wünsche Euch schnelle und anhaltende Genesung und trotz allem ein Gutes Neues Jahr!

@all:
Was habt Ihr Euch denn für das vor uns liegende Jahr so vorgenommen?

Ich weiss von zweien, dass Tria auf dem Programm steht. Google hat ja auch schon laut geträumt. Auch wenn ich selbst nicht mitfahren möchte, finde ich die Idee gut! Dann les ich hier immer mal von TransGermany und Transalp-Rennen und Ötzi und so. Auch dieses Jahr?

Meine Ziele sind bescheidener, aber für mich auch schon eine Herausforderung.
Ich hab fest vor, mal wieder beim Spessart Bike Marathon mitzufahren. Das bedeutet, eine zweistellige Prozentzahl meines Körpergewichts zu reduzieren und fit genug zu sein, um unter 4h zu bleiben.

Also, was steht 2010 bei Euch an?


----------



## Andreas (1. Januar 2010)

Von mir auch frohes neues Jahr - fängt ja Eisbärenhaft an - und allen Erkrankten eine gute Besserung!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das Lazarett ist ja hier ordentlich voll. Kaum zu glauben, aber ich war noch nicht dran. Nach dem letzten Katastrophen-Winter hab ich wahrscheinlich mein Pensum noch erfüllt.
> 
> Ich wünsche Euch schnelle und anhaltende Genesung und trotz allem ein Gutes Neues Jahr!
> 
> ...



2010 will ich meine Laufleistung deutlich verbessern, meine Schwimmstärke halten und wieder mehr MTB fahren damit ich bei "bergigen" Triathlons noch besser wegkomme.

Ich lass mich doch von so ner blöden Erkältung nicht aus dem Konzept bringen, meine Saisonplanung sieht so aus :

07.02 Halbmarathon Mörfelden
29.03 Marathon Freiburg
18.04 Kellerwald Bike Marathon
02.05 Triathlon kurz Gelnhausen
06.06 Deutsche Meisterschaft Mitteldistanz Kulmbach
20.06 Triathlon olympisch Zell an der Mosel
25.07 Triathlon olympisch Miltenberg
21.08 Triathlon Ironman-Distanz Lago di Como

Den Rest schaunmerma......ob ich 2010 beim Keiler starte weiß ich noch net, hab immer noch Schlamm in den Ohren ......ich starte mit Lizenz und will meinem Verein gute Platzierungen abliefern, also mach ich deutlich weniger Wettkämpfe als früher, wo ich im Jahr teils auf 12-14 MTB Marathons gekommen bin.

Naja, erstes Ziel ist jetzt erstmal gesund zu werden


----------



## karsten13 (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues!



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Oh Mann, das Lazarett ist ja hier ordentlich voll.



hab hier doch noch gar net rumgejammert 
Also ich liege seit Montag Abend mit ner ganz dicken Erkältung flach und es ist auch noch nicht besser geworden. Mittlerweile zwickt dann auch noch der Rücken vom vielen Liegen 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also, was steht 2010 bei Euch an?



weil Du Ötzi erwähnt hast - den hab ich 2009 schon ausgelassen. Bin im letzten Jahr gar nix mit Zeitmessung gefahren und hab auch nix vermisst. So werd ich's dann auch im neuen Jahr halten.

Geplant ist noch wenig, bis auf Zypern (Rennrad) im März, aber es gibt einige Ideen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2010)

Frohes neues Jahr Euch allen und den Erkrankten eine gute Besserung!


----------



## x-rossi (2. Januar 2010)

frohes neues 

das hauptziel 2010 ist derzeit, innerhalb der nächsten beiden wochen wieder von 86,8 kg auf 82,9 kg zu kommen. und dann mal weiter sehen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das hauptziel 2010 ist derzeit, innerhalb der nächsten beiden wochen wieder von 86,8 kg auf 82,9 kg zu kommen. und dann mal weiter sehen.



Mein Hauptziel ist es möglichst bald wieder von 70 auf 72 kg zu kommen  jaja ich hab Probleme.. aber mein Gewichtsverlust beruht allein auf zu wenig Sport dank Erkältungsserie 

ach.. frohes Neues und so  Ich war um zwölfe auf dem Riedberg: 15 Minuten lang ein bunt erleuchteter Horizont über dem gesamten Frankfurter Kessel, welch Panoramablick - Geheimtipp!!


----------



## Lanzelot (2. Januar 2010)

Genau...statt sündhaftteure Gewichtsoptimierung am Bike, lieber mal selber abspecken, das ist billiger 
zum Glück habe ich da keine Probleme, zumindest noch nicht.

Ich hab keine grossen Ziele, ausser der alljährliche Alpencross ende Juli und dieses Jahr will ich endlich mal zum Radtag aufs Stilfser Joch.
Ach und in diesem Jahr mal den Schwerpunkt auf die Kilometer setzen und nicht so auf die Höhenmeter.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @all:
> Was habt Ihr Euch denn für das vor uns liegende Jahr so vorgenommen?


Werde es dieses Jahr wohl genau so halten wie im letzten Jahr und auf alles mit Zeitmessung verzichten. ... die einzig bei mir zulässige Zeitmessung dieses Jahr ist wohl, ob ich es arbeitsbedingt überhaupt schaffe regemmäßig zu biken.


Adrenalino schrieb:


> 2010 will ich meine Laufleistung deutlich verbessern, meine Schwimmstärke halten und wieder mehr MTB fahren damit ich bei "bergigen" Triathlons noch besser wegkomme.
> 
> Ich lass mich doch von so ner blöden Erkältung nicht aus dem Konzept bringen, meine Saisonplanung sieht so aus :
> 
> ...


Hut ab! Auch wenn Du es bescheiden angehst, komme ich alleine vom lesen ins schwitzen ... 


x-rossi schrieb:


> frohes neues
> 
> das hauptziel 2010 ist derzeit, innerhalb der nächsten beiden wochen wieder von 86,8 kg auf 82,9 kg zu kommen. und dann mal weiter sehen.


Nettes Ziel rossi, dass ist auch eines meiner Orientierungspunkte. ... mal sehen ob ich den Gewichtsverlust über Bewegung kompensieren kann, oder der Magen anfangen muß zu knurren ...  


Lanzelot schrieb:


> Genau...statt sündhaftteure Gewichtsoptimierung am Bike, lieber mal selber abspecken, das ist billiger
> zum Glück habe ich da keine Probleme, zumindest noch nicht.


Sei ganz beruhigt! ... das kommt bestimmt schon noch!


----------



## Lanzelot (2. Januar 2010)

> Sei ganz beruhigt! ... das kommt bestimmt schon noch!



na das kam die letzten 43 Jahre net, des wird auch nix mehr.......glaub ich


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Januar 2010)

Oh ihr Männer, allen gute Besserung! Das neue Jahr fängt ja gut an.

Ziele für dieses Jahr: Titanplatte raus, trainieren für den Spessartbike-Mara und die Trans Germany light mit Google und Co. Überhaupt, mindestens wieder so fit werden wie letztes Jahr, ich will ein paar ärgern.

Dann noch das Borstenvieh....

...und schon ist wieder Weihnachten!


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Januar 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> na das kam die letzten 43 Jahre net, des wird auch nix mehr.......glaub ich



Man(n) weiß es net,  ... 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Im Übrigen hatte ich heute Abend einen netten, gemütlichen   snow-night-ride . Der kristalline Schnee surrte nur so unter den Reifen. Weils so schön war und ich die ganze Woche arbeitsbeding nicht mehr radeln kann, fahre ich morgen Abend noch einmal. Wer sich anschließen mag ist willkommen. Einzelheiten im LMB.


----------



## Crypter (4. Januar 2010)

Heute mal wieder aufm Ruderergo gewesen, 3x2000m im Verein. Mal wieder so richtig alles rausknÃ¼ppeln, das Hirn leerblasen. :-D Super geil. Und jetzt nach nem Teller Nudeln und einer Banane noch denselben Hunger wie davor. Geil warâs trotzdem.

Und schade, dass ich beim morgigen Nightride, den ich endlich mal mit gescheiter Beleuchtung hÃ¤tte bestreiten kÃ¶nnen, nicht dabei sein kann. Muss meinen Rahmen in Rockenberg abholen.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Januar 2010)

Crypter schrieb:


> Und schade, dass ich beim morgigen Nightride, den ich endlich mal mit gescheiter Beleuchtung hätte bestreiten können, nicht dabei sein kann. Muss meinen Rahmen in Rockenberg abholen.


    ... na dann wird es sicherlich ein anderes mal klappen. Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rahmen.


----------



## loti (8. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich mache mal Werbung für meine nächsten Touren. Die sind normalerweise ganz leicht, aber schon die Tour am Mittwoch hatte ihre besonderen Reize mit Eispassagen. Und am Sonntag könnte es dann besonders schön werden, mit einer Tiefschneefahrt. Dann wird auch eine Kaffeefahrt zur richtigen Trainingstour.
Gruß
loti
Sonntag, 10.01.2010 
Kaffee-Tour nach Dieburg                                            
Start: 13 Uhr   am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen
An der Bahn entlang nach Ober-Roden und weiter in der Ebene nach Dieburg zu Kaffee und Kuchen. Über die Thomashütte zurück nach Dreieich, 
40 km, Rückkehr 17 Uhr

Sonntag, 24.01.2010                                               
Zur Käsmühle
Start:   11 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Von Dreieich ans Frankfurter Mainufer, den Mainradweg bis Offenbach-Bieber und von dort zur "Käsmühle". Der Rückweg führt über Heusenstamm nach Dreieich
50 km, Rückkehr ca. 15 Uhr 30

NIGHTRIDES
Jeden Mittwoch, ab 6.1.2010 wieder um 18 Uhr 30 ab Lindenplatz
In 2 Stunden Fahrzeit werden wöchentlich wechselnd verschiedene Runden Richtung Schwanheim, Mainzer Berg, Rembrücken und Mönchbruch in flottem Tempo auf Strecken von 40 km Länge auf breiten Forstwegen durchs Gelände zurückgelegt.
Licht nicht vergessen!  
Anschließend findet ein Umtrunk in der Blauen Blume statt.
Die Touren finden bei jedem Wetter statt!


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2010)

Ja Grüzi miteinander,

ganz frisch aus den Kitzbühler angekommen und im Wissen das ab heuteabend Daisy zu uns kommt, wollte ich schnell mal fragen wer Bock hat im Schnee zu biken 

 Morgen, also am Samstag  ab 12:00 Uhr Druckhaus *oder*
 am Sonntag ab 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus.

Tempo wie schon die ganze Zeit locker, schööööön im Schnee  und nadürlisch mit Pause im NFH 

Wer kann??????? 

Isch guck heutabend hier rein

Grüße

Google

@drinkandbike, ich meld mich noch


----------



## Lanzelot (8. Januar 2010)

Servus....

Sonntag wär ich evtl. dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (8. Januar 2010)

Wetterbericht habt ihr gelesen???


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Sonntag wär ich evtl. dabei


Wahrscheinlich wirds Samstag 12:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Bikeholic und Chaotenkind fahren vielleicht mit. Das wird sich morgenfrüh entscheiden. Ansonsten meld ich mich nochmal. Biste gut reingekommen?





bone peeler schrieb:


> Wetterbericht habt ihr gelesen???


Schon mal bei so nem Wetter gefahren??? 


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Was habt Ihr Euch denn für das vor uns liegende Jahr so vorgenommen?


Haste ja schon gelesen. 7 Tage durch Deutschland so weit wir kommen  Wir treffen uns bald und ich hoffe wir kriegen das dieses Jahr gut hin. Ansonsten natürlich weiterhin landschaftlich schöne Touren fahren und vor allen Dingen so wie Du abnehmen. Da hab ich mich ganz schön hängen lassen....

Gruß Google


----------



## bone peeler (8. Januar 2010)

Bei Schneesturm noch nicht


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2010)

Echt?? Wenn er in den Rücken bläst, wirds hochzus auch nicht so anstrengend  Schaun mer mal


----------



## x-rossi (8. Januar 2010)

wieviel soll am samstag an reiner fahrzeit zusammenkommen? bei 2:45-3:00h und nem 19er bis 20er schnitt könnt ich mir ein mitschleichen sehr gut vorstellen.


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2010)

Hi x-rossi. Länger als 3 Stunden Fahrzeit werde ich nicht unterwegs sein. 19er oder 20 er Schnitt?  das wird aber langsamer bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (8. Januar 2010)

wenn langsamer, kein ding. ich kann von hanau ja noch heim radeln. also 12:00 druckhaus dann?


----------



## Google (8. Januar 2010)

Klar  So mache mers. Vielleicht stossen noch bikeholic und chaotenkind dazu. Päusschen im NFH ist klar..Oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @all:
> Was habt Ihr Euch denn für das vor uns liegende Jahr so vorgenommen?


Meine Erkältung ist zwar weg, meine Lust aber auch und deshalb ... WINTERSCHLAF 

Man kann mich hin und wieder im Keller sehen oder irgendwann im Frühjahr. Bis denn ...

Ob ich mir das jetzt selber glaube weis ich noch nicht ?!?!


----------



## x-rossi (8. Januar 2010)

klar!


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Januar 2010)

Morgen muss ich glatt arbeiten sonst wär ich dabei. Ist der Spessart eigentlich ohne Spikes fahrbar momentan? Die local forrests auf jeden Fall.. aber keine Ahnung ob das übertragbar ist.


----------



## faraketrek (9. Januar 2010)

Gute Idee morgen zu fahren!
Wenn ichs rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schaffe bin ich auch dabei 12:00 Druckhaus. Steige dann evtl. wieder am Naturfreundehaus aus... schau mer mal.

Gruß,

faraketrek

[edit] Ist das der Parkplatz an der B8 wo´s auch vorbeigeht ? 
http://maps.google.de/maps/ms?t=h&i...d=107509835664638885130.00047cafe0e7dbb8ea1f1
Das wäre evtl. die schönere Anreise für mich. 12:20 Uhr dort ?


----------



## Sakir (9. Januar 2010)

huhu


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ist der Spessart eigentlich ohne Spikes fahrbar momentan?



ohne spikes ist es bedingt fahrbar, auf Wald und Wiesenwegen brauchst 
du keine, aber sobald du in die Nähe der Zivilisation kommst, wo geräumt
und gestreut wird, hat sich auch schnee platt gefahren und dann wirds ohne
spikes richtig Lustig...
jetzt ist es noch gefährlicher, da man durch den Neuschnee das Eis garnicht mehr sieht !!!



BlackTrek schrieb:


> @all:
> Was habt Ihr Euch denn für das vor uns liegende Jahr so vorgenommen?


ja... also... erstmal anfang März nach Malle... dann...
mal schauen, viel fahren, versuchen den ein oder anderen Marathon 
zu fahren / laufen und auf jedenfall viel Spass haben...

Michael


----------



## x-rossi (9. Januar 2010)

@ Google: muss noch mal meldung machen - es könnte sein dass sich bei diesen bedingungen die s-bahnen um 10-15 minuten verspäten. ich werde dich also spätestens gegen 11:45 anpiepen, ob meine normal fährt, oder halt nicht.

und: wir fahren doch nicht hahnenkamm oder so? ich dachte doch eher gemütlich wabs mit null höhenmeter?

und: ich komme ohne spikes.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2010)

@ x-rossi, faraktrek, wollen wir ne halbe Stunde später los fahren? 12:30 Uhr? Das NFH macht erst um 14:00 Uhr auf und bei dem Schnee 2 Stunden vorab im tiefen Schnee fahren könnte anstrengend werden. Wir fahren dann den direkten Weg würde ich sagen.

faraktrek, wir wären dann um 13:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz (richtig gepostet ) weil wir einen kleinen Umweg fahren um möglichst wenig im Ort fahren zu müssen.

@faker, ich denke, dass was ich immer fahre wird einwndfrei ohne Spikes fahrbar sein.

@ Erdi01, Och nö, oder ??


----------



## x-rossi (9. Januar 2010)

im tiefschnee fahren ist nicht anstrengend, hab ich die letzten paar wochenenden doch auch in den flachwäldern im umkreis von 50 km gemacht. aber prinzipiell ists mir worscht, wie wir fahren. hab alles dabei, was nötig ist: gute beine, schoki drin als sprit und nen motor der effizient mit dem sprit umgeht. hach, was für eine maschine so ein trainingsplan aus einem macht 

wenn 12:30, muss ich zu dir heim kommen. schickst mir nochmal ne pm mit deiner adresse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (9. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> im tiefschnee fahren ist nicht anstrengend, hab ich die letzten paar wochenenden doch auch in den flachwäldern im umkreis von 50 km gemacht.


na du bist aber ein lustiger vogel! ich komme gerade vom einkaufen mim kack kettler stadtrad zurück ... auf straße unfahrbar, auf dem gehweg erst recht. nur unbefahrener neuschnee ist easy. glaub mal dem google, wenn er was schreibt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





also ok, könnt echt ein wenig anstrengender werden. heißt im endeffekt aber auch nur, dass 1-3 gänge runter geschlatet werden und sich der schnitt senkt. ich möcht mich jedenfalls nicht kaputt fahren. langsam geht auch, wenn die intensität stimmt.

muss jetzt nochmal ne einkaufstour starten, melde mich dann.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2010)

Nur ein kleiner Tip für Winterunerfahrene, so viel Luft wie möglich aus den Reifen, dann geht das bei diesen Bedingungen problemlos und das "surfen" macht richtig Spaß 

Ach ja und Klickis runter, die sind ruckzuck vereinst und nix geht mehr. Flats drauf und Winterstiefel an ... und dann viel Spaß.


----------



## faraketrek (9. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> faraktrek, wir wären dann um 13:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz




Von mir aus. passt mir gut.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Von mir aus. passt mir gut.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Januar 2010)

Also dann bis gleich! ... mal sehen ob wir es schaffen ohne Spikes und ohne Ganzkörpereinsatz zu bremsen.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2010)

Bin mal auf Eure Berichte gespannt. 

Aus aktellem Anlass habe ich an anderer Stelle noch ein paar mehr Bilder gepostet. Je mehr ich mir die ansehe um so mehr glaube ich mein Winterschlaf kurz unterbrechen zu müssen


----------



## loti (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe heute mal einige Reifenkombinationen ausprobiert:
Schwalbe Snow Stud, 1,9 mit Seitenspikes, 2 atü - 
nichts bei Tiefschnee und lockerem Schnee auf  Autospuren
Schwalbe Ice Spiker 2,1 mit Vollspikes, 2 atü -
ganz gut, aber das Hinterrad rutscht im Tiefschnee durch
vorne Ice spiker, hinten Schwalbe Muddy Marry 2,35, 2 atü
bester Kompromiss, aber noch nicht optimal, werde für morgen den Luftdruck reduzieren.
Leider passt der MM in 2,5 zoll nicht durch den Hinterbau meines  Fusion Raid, sonst hätte ich das mal ausprobiert.
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Januar 2010)

War ne super Tour und hat ne Menge spaß gebracht. Danke an den Guide! ... auch der Kuchen und des Süppche waren im Naturfreundehaus auch mal wieder sehr lecker.  Weils bis zum Schluß der Tour noch immer keiner testen wollte, wie weich der Schnee ist, hab ichs mal schnell selbst ausprobiert.  Resultat: Pulverschee ist weich!  
Jungs gerne bald mal wieder! 

@Erdi: Wird Zeit den Winterschlaf zu unterbrechen, ist super draußen!


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Januar 2010)

Ich war heute auf Ice Spiker mit 2,5bar v+h unterwegs und keine Probleme. Allerdings nur Flachland.

Tiefer Schnee geht finde ich sogar besser als plattgefahrener oder wie es leider auf einigen Radwegen ist: der ursprünglich plattgefahrene, der von den Räumdiensten auf den Weg geschichtet wurde. 

Schön auch immer wieder die ungläubigen Blicke, wenn man zwischen den Schlittschuhläufern über die zugefrorenen Eisflächen fährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faraketrek (9. Januar 2010)

Ja war super und hat Spaß gemacht. Da hat sich das frühe Aufstehen ja gelohnt heute  
Respekt an X-Rossi     Bikeholic und seine Straßenschlappen! Damit hätte ich sicher ein paar Ganzkörper-Bremsungen hingelegt. 
Die Suppe war auch lecker, so eine Terrine Erbsensuppe zum Frühstück hat schon was!
Leider ist das einzige Foto was meine Kamera aus ihrem angeblich vollen Akku rausgekitzelt hat nix geworden.

Alles bestens, gerne wieder.


----------



## x-rossi (9. Januar 2010)

halt! stopp! verwechslung! x-rossi bin ich und hatte kein feinripp beim festdinner an . das war Bikeholic und er hatte mit dir das rad getauscht.

und da ziehe ich vor Bikeholics fahrkünsten auf slicks ebenfalls den hut und zolle ihm tiefsten respekt 

nächsten samstag gleiche zeit, gleicher ort?


----------



## faraketrek (9. Januar 2010)

Oh Sorry hab´s geändert.
Ja der Feinripp kam gut bei den Damen an 
Nächsten Samstag ist ne gute Idee. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter dann noch so gut wie heute.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Je mehr ich mir die ansehe um so mehr glaube ich mein Winterschlaf kurz unterbrechen zu müssen


Erdi01 och Nö, Oder ?? 


x-rossi schrieb:


> halt! stopp! verwechslung! x-rossi bin ich und hatte kein feinripp beim festdinner an .


 He, he, he...Für sowas bin ich immer zu haben 

Ja sone Schneetour im Blizzard Daisy hat schon was. Alles war perfekt  Aber ich hätte mir ganz ehrlich noch so richtiges Schneetreiben gewünscht 

Mit kommenden Samstag schaun mer mal. Ich sach mal "Warum eigentlich net??"

Den Feinripp und so poste ich später 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Sakir (9. Januar 2010)

huhu

also bei mir war es heute Traumhaft, schneesturm bis zum abwinken...
so heftig, das ich in den schneewehen stecken blieb oder vom starken
seitenwind in den graben gedrückt wurde... 
die blicke der leute aus den autos war am besten... nach dem motto, 
"der spinnt doch" 

ich muss auch sagen, mit Spikes (und Rohloff) isses bei dem Wetter 
doch am besten


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Januar 2010)

Was macht ihr denn bei dem Schnee mit so viel Druck im Reifen?  Ich war heut mit 1,5 Bar unterwegs und hab mich pudelwohl gefühlt beim surfen 





Und dann war da noch die Story mit den Schwänen am Main...
Die waren so hungrig und durchgefroren, dass sie sich ständig hingesetzt haben um die gefrorenen Beine aufzutauen und sind auch sonst sehr kraftlos rumgetolpatscht. Zwei große Schwäne haben mich um essen angebettelt und sich an mein Bein geschmiegt, ich hätt sie streicheln können, so verzweifelt waren sie! Einer hat sich dann sogar auf meinen Fuß gesetzt (schön warm ), und nein, er hat nicht drauf geschissen 
Da kriegt man echt Mitleid mit denen, war schon eine interessante Erfahrung die Tiere so hautnah zu "fühlen".

In meinem Fotoalbum (Signatur) sind übrigens _mittlerweile_ mal die Fotos aus der Schweiz hochgeladen, für alle Interessierten. Die Panoramas am Ende vom Monte Tamaro sind leider nur zu klein hochladbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (9. Januar 2010)

War heute auch mitm Frank unterwegs, den hier wohl keiner kennt.  Fuhr sich mit den Z-Max im Tiefschnee bedeutend besser als auf dem festgetretenen. Und auf der Straße bin ich ziemlich rumgerutscht. Ein Spaß wars trotzdem, einmal hätte ich dann auf der Hanauer fast noch einen Poller mitgenommen. Nur Flats hätte ich auch lieber gehabt bei dem Wetter, obwohl es mit den Time Atac keine großen Probleme gab beim Einklicken.


----------



## karsten13 (9. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Panoramas am Ende vom Monte Tamaro sind leider nur zu klein hochladbar



da kann ich Dir "aushelfen", denn da war ich in diesem Jahr doch auch, klick.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (9. Januar 2010)

Achwas, das hab ich gar nicht so mitgekriegt 
Dann muss ich die Panoramas doch glatt mal anderweitig hochladen, die würden dir sicherlich auch gefallen  Ist ja nochmal was anderes wenn mans live kennt...


----------



## karsten13 (9. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Achwas, das hab ich gar nicht so mitgekriegt
> Dann muss ich die Panoramas doch glatt mal anderweitig hochladen, die würden dir sicherlich auch gefallen  Ist ja nochmal was anderes wenn mans live kennt...



war Teil des Alpencross


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Januar 2010)

Wusste gar nich, dass das noch zu den Alpen gezählt wird 
Ich nehm an ihr seid vom Tamaro auch die "ewige Abfahrt" runter?


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nächsten samstag gleiche zeit, gleicher ort?


 Sorry, bin SKI foarn, SKI foarn, lalalala SKI ..... 



faraketrek schrieb:


> Ja der Feinripp kam gut bei den Damen an


Ja wer kann, der kann!


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2010)

Ingo, viel Spass im Schnee 

Da scheinen gestern ja alle einen schönen Snowride gefahren zu sein  Ist schon klasse im frisch gefallenen Schnee zu fahren.

Dis Bilder von gestern habe ich mal in flickr. com hochgeladen. Leider macht die Casio im Schnee nicht so gute Bilder. Habe sie alle nachbearbeiten müssen. Hier gehts zum Album

Und jetzt wissen wir endklich wie Ingo die Mädels heiß macht  






Natürlich mit der heißen Erbsensuppe 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2010)

Hey ich denk ihr wärt im Schnee gefahren, da liegt ja kaum was. Da liegt bei mir im Garten mehr  

Meine Winterschlampe ist bereit, Flats drauf, Spikes mit 1,8 bar. Weniger is nich bei mein derzeitigen Gewicht  Sonst kippt ab. Ich mache mich jetzt langsam ausgefertig - OHNE Feinripp - und mach mich rüber zu Loti's Kaffeefahrt.

Und dann ... geht ich wieder schlafen ...


----------



## drinkandbike (10. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Und jetzt wissen wir endklich wie Ingo die Mädels heiß macht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bone peeler (10. Januar 2010)

Muhaha... klasse Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2010)

3 Std. Fahrzeit für 30 KM!? Yes, auch das geht. Ein Schnitt von 10 in der Ebene mehr ist hier im Kreis Offenbach nicht drinn! Hier liegen 20cm und mehr auf den Wegen und Trails. Einmal in irgendeiner Spurrille hängengeblieben = Abflug übern Lenker, Arme vorran Köpfer in den Schnee ... Yes, Haltungsnote 5,9  Im Winter kann das mal bringen, im Sommer lieber nicht, das tut dann richtig AUA. War aber nicht der Einzige, Jeder hatt mal den Schnee probiert  Bis nach Dieburg sind wir gar nicht vorgetrungen, haben abgebrochen und sind in der Bullau eingefallen zur Kaffee/Kuchen-Flat-Rate. Einmal zahlen und soviel wie geht hineinschaufeln. End vom Lied --> mit mehr Kalorien heim als gestartet ... Yes, auch das geht


----------



## Google (10. Januar 2010)

Kuchen ist halt was Leckeres  Sach mal gibts da echt sone Flatrate??

@[email protected] Ich hab vor am Dienstag zu fahren, so circa ab 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus, circa 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit. Je nachdem was gewollt wird entweder Main oder Gelände.Beides dürfte derzeit egal sein, jedenfalls locker. Gibt es Interesse?


----------



## x-rossi (10. Januar 2010)

@ Erdi01: dann waren das also eure spuren, die kollesch und ich zwischen hanau, rodgau und münster vorgefunden haben? 

wir haben uns auch ein paar mal abgelegt, hat aber so viel spaß gemacht, dass wir vor lachen bauchmuskelkrämpfe bekamen. ihn hats 4x gelegt, mich 5x . 3:15 h, 12,9er schnitt und cooles ambiente.

für nächsten samstag sind 3:00 h und für sonntag 3:30 geplant. alles in den local forrests auf waldautobahnen ohne höhenmeter.

die runden beginnen immer in hanau steinheim beim kollesch, enden aber meistens in offenbach, von wo aus man dann mit der nächsten s-bahn überall hin heim kommt. heute sind wir wegen den krassen bodenverhältnissen aus münster lieber direkt nach oberroden gefahren, und haben von dort aus die s-bahn richtung offenbach genommen. geplant war nach münster eigentlich noch ein schlenker über neu-isenburg rein nach frankfurt und dann am main entlang nach offenbach.

geplant
tatsächlich gefahren

wer also mit dem gedanken spielt nächstes wochenende samstags, sonntags oder an beiden tagen mit zu fahren, ist herzlich willkommen. entweder fahren wir die gleiche strecke noch mal, oder leicht abgewandelt, aber immer grob nach navi mit allen optionen, die distanz beliebig zu verkürzen oder zu verlängern.

definitiv stehen aber immer die fahrzeiten. nächsten samstag ca 3:15, sonntag ca 3:30.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Januar 2010)

Aah das klingt sehr gut, aber ich glaub so lang krieg ich meien Füße nicht warm  Die Cleats sind der Schwachpunkt... und da der Globetrotter es grandios verbockt hat, dass ich viiiel Geld für gute Stiefel da lasse sind auch Flats grad keine Option (bin immer noch sauer auf die Pappenheimer). Mal schauen, eine Option hab ich noch, das wird vorher getestet.


----------



## x-rossi (10. Januar 2010)

faker, ich bin ein wenig allergisch geworden gegen dein ewiges gejammere in jedem thread  a la "ja ich würde ja wenn, aber ... aufmerksamkeitsblah"! sorry!

entweder du kommst mit und meldest dich an, oder hälst die klappe  ist mir latte, was du alles gerne würdest aber nicht kannst, weil ... . mich interressiert nur, was du am ende tatsächlich machst 

also: die heutigen temperaturen waren pippi, so um die -2 grad. so soll es nächstes wochenende wieder werden. da hat sich noch nicht mal ansatzweise kälte im schuh gebildet. und wir beide sind ähnlich empfindlich gegen kälte 

wenn die temperaturen wieder so mild sind, bist du dann dabei?


----------



## karsten13 (10. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich nehm an ihr seid vom Tamaro auch die "ewige Abfahrt" runter?



weiss nicht genau, ob's die war, die Du meinst, kannst ja mal hier nachschaun ...



x-rossi schrieb:


> faker, ich bin ein wenig allergisch geworden



Du solltest mehr Radfahren 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Januar 2010)

Ohje  so wars nich gemeint. Würd nur gern öfter mitfahren aber in letzter Zeit is echt der Wurm drin 

Der Wetterbericht sagt ja für nächstes Wochenende gerade mittags noch etwas höhere Temperaturen an, ich denke mal da bin ich dabei.
Habs ja auch schon getestet, ab zwei Stunden ist der vordere Bereich der Sohle arschkalt, hinten wo keine Metallplatte drin ist, ist es mollig warm und auf der Oberseite sogar bei den Zehenspitzen noch. 
Aber da war es auch noch kälter draußen als jetzt, die eine Stunde ist dann wohl noch drin  

Was das fahren im Schnee angeht: Ich habs auf der letzten Fahrt von der ich berichtete es ohne Sturz geschafft obwohl ich mich extra dafür ausgerüstet habe mit Knieschonern  Nur einmal fast abgeflogen und elegant einen Spagat gemacht, und das hat auch noch saumäßig Spaß gemacht!

@karsten: Jop, das muss sie gewesen sein. Nur im mittleren Teil waren wir nicht ganz so streckensicher und haben die Route auf ein paar Teilstrecken verfehlt... leider.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Januar 2010)

@google, JA ... kannte ich aber selber auch nur vom "hörensagen". War sicher die letzen 15 Jahre nicht mehr IN der Bulau, das gehört zu Urberach, das ist für geplante Pausen normal zu nah 

@rossi, eher weniger, wir waren mehr westlich unterwegs. Außer Fußgänger, Jogger und Reiter ist uns Niemand begegnet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Ich hab vor am Dienstag zu fahren, so circa ab 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus, circa 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit. Je nachdem was gewollt wird entweder Main oder Gelände.Beides dürfte derzeit egal sein, jedenfalls locker. Gibt es Interesse?


 
Muss leider arbeiten. Vor 17.30 bin ich nicht daheim. Außerdem Rüsselseuche im Anmarsch.

Die Kuchenflatrate auf der Bulau muss ich mir merken. Ich kenn die Ausflugskneipe noch von früher. Guten Kuchen hatten die schon immer aber die Flatrate gab es in den 70er/80er Jahren noch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (11. Januar 2010)

Morgen 17:30 klingt gut, dürfte da sein. Flats wünsche ich mir im Moment zwar auch, fahre aber eben einfach teilweise eingeklickt und teilweise nicht. Flats kommen erst noch fürs nächste Rad und wohl auch erst, wenn ich sie nicht mehr gebrauchen kann für den Schnee. Bin bisher im Schnee auch noch nicht hingeflogen, auch wenns manchmal kurz davor war. Im Tiefschnee fährt es sich dafür mit den Z-Max sehr angenehm.


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2010)

@Chaotenkind, Schade  Ich hoffe, dass Du demnächst wieder früher kannst oder wirds jetzt öfters später 

@Crypter, ok dann machen wir 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus oder wen meintest Du? Ich kann schon ab 17:00 Uhr


----------



## bone peeler (11. Januar 2010)

´ne Kuchen-Flatrate dirket vor der Haustür??? Muss ich austesten!


----------



## loti (11. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
da das Kuchenangebot auf soviel Interesse stößt, hier die Details:
Am Wochenende zwischen 14 Uhr 30  und 17 Uhr für EURO 5,90 so viel Kaffee und Kuchen wie man essen kann.
Wo?
Hotel Odenwaldblick
Bulauweg 27
63322 Rödermark
Telefon: 06074 / 87440
Fax: 06074 / 861551
E-Mail: [email protected]
HomePage: www.hotelodenwaldblick.de
Gruß loti
PS: Ich bekomme keine Provision, habe das Angebot aber am Sonntag mit 3 Stücken Torte wieder mal ordentlich genutzt.


----------



## faraketrek (11. Januar 2010)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da das Kuchenangebot auf soviel Interesse stößt, hier die Details:
> Am Wochenende zwischen 14 Uhr 30  und 17 Uhr für EURO 5,90 so viel Kaffee und Kuchen wie man essen kann.
> Wo?
> ...



@google & x-rossi (und natürlich auch alle anderen):

wär des net was für nächsten Samstag? Dauert halt bisschen länger als 3:15...


----------



## Crypter (11. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Crypter, ok dann machen wir 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus oder wen meintest Du? Ich kann schon ab 17:00 Uhr



Jupp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (11. Januar 2010)

Ja was Jupp jetzt?? 17:00 oder 17:30 Uhr?? 

@ Faraktrek, kennst Du einen gescheiten Weg dorthin ? Mal sehen..bis Samstag kann noch viel passieren. Auch wettertechnisch. Mi oder Do könne mer nochmal babbeln.

Gruß

Google


----------



## faraketrek (11. Januar 2010)

Also Mapsource hat das hier (mit Openmtbmap-Routing) ausgespuckt:

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=hytgurwtfrauasrr


Gruß,

faraketrek

[edit] mit ein bisschen feintuning könnte man die Ortschaften grösstenteils noch umfahren und als Rückweg dann einen anderen fahren.


----------



## Crypter (11. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ja was Jupp jetzt?? 17:00 oder 17:30 Uhr??



Ups ... 





Ja.



17:30.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ´ne Kuchen-Flatrate dirket vor der Haustür??? Muss ich austesten!



Genau das habe ich mir auch gerade gedacht!
Ich glaube am kommenden Sonntag ist da die Hölle los... 

Bei dem Schnee bin ich absolut Mädchen und hab das Wetter sportlich, aber anders genutzt. Rad gefahren wird dann mal lieber ne Stunde auf der Rolle (nicht schlagen). Euch trotzdem viel Spaß


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2010)

Hey, was wollt Ihr alle dort 

So gut war der Kuchen nicht, nach nem Stück Sacher, Käsesahne und Mandarinensahne war mir schlecht  
Und bevor die Generaton Udo J. oder so Schmusebrüller einfallen sollte man wieder weg sein ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_anNoslbjbc"]YouTube- Sodom -  Aber Bitte Mit Sahne[/ame]


----------



## faraketrek (12. Januar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und bevor die Generaton Udo J. oder so Schmusebrüller einfallen sollte man wieder weg sein ...



Warum? Meinst du die klauen die verschwitzten Klamotten von der Heizung und wir müssen dann im Feinripp heimfahren ?


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2010)

Crypter schrieb:


> Ups ... Ja. 17:30.


 Bis denne


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Warum? Meinst du die klauen die verschwitzten Klamotten von der Heizung und wir müssen dann im Feinripp heimfahren ?


 

Brüll...

Ich liege gerade unter dem Schreibtisch und schmeiß mich weg!


@google: nee, ich seh schon zu, dass ich demnächst wieder früher hier raus komme. Sind halt momentan noch ein paar Extratermine wie Physiotherapie, Arztbesuche, Impfungen und Sonderübungen in der Höhenrettung mit dabei. Aber da sich meine Rüsselseuche gerade ausgeweitet hat geht heute fahrzechnisch sowieso nix. Deshalb steht heute abend noch ein Besuch beim Händler meines Vertrauens auf dem Programm. Wir haben gestern abend kurz den Familienzuwachs besprochen, da ich die letzten Tage per Mail und telefonisch bei Alutech ne Sonderanfertigung der leichten Enduro (1x Zwergengröße) rausgekitzelt habe. Gestern abend war leider nicht genug Zeit, da viel los war und so wird heute abend der Rest besprochen und die Bestellung fertig gemacht.
Gestern schon mal die Gabel (R 7 mit 140 mm Federweg) gewogen. Etwas über 1700 g incl. Steckachse. Da kommt Freude auf.... und man kann sie auf 160 mm Federweg umbauen. Aber sie bleibt erst mal wie sie ist.

@erdi: Es war bestimmt die Käsesahne. Die hatte nen Stich! Hättste statt dessen mal lieber zwei Schwarzwälder genommen.


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Januar 2010)

Hihi, was werden denn hier für Bilder gepostet 

Also, da hier ein wenig allergisch reagiert wird wenn es darum geht warum man nicht fahren kann mach ichs kurz :

Asthmaverdacht  :kotz: daher Training im Moment nur indoor um die Bronchien nicht weiter zu reizen! Das heißt laufen aufm Laufband :kotz: und radeln auf der Rolle :kotz: :kotz: 

Schwimmen darf ich auch aber das geht ja eh nur drinnen derzeit  

Fazit : es könnt alles schlimmer sein aber bestellt hab ich das alles SO nicht


----------



## x-rossi (12. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


>


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (12. Januar 2010)

Geiles Bild!!! 

komme grad von meinem Ausflug über die verschneiten Trails um Hanau, die im Sommer doch eher "nett" als total geil sind, was im Schnee aber nochmal ganz anders aussiert... 
bin immer noch voll mit endorphinen...würde heut abend grad nochmal ne Runde drehen, würd dann einfach um 17.30 zu Druckhaus kommen und mich euch anschließen, Google & Crypter...


----------



## Crypter (12. Januar 2010)

Ok, es sei dir erlaubt. Mit was für Flutlichtanlagen rückt ihr denn an?


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2010)

Klaro. Bis denne


----------



## IronShit (12. Januar 2010)

@Crypter: Sigma Power LED, kein Flutlicht, aber auf jeden Fall ausreichend..hast du deine DX Lampe??


----------



## Crypter (12. Januar 2010)

Kann sein, dass es 5 Minuten später wird, wenn zu viel Schnee liegt. Bis gleich jedenfalls. 

Jupp, DX alder.


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Januar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Asthmaverdacht  :



Vielleicht ja ein gutes Omen? Das halbe Tour de France Peloton hat ja bekanntlich behandlungsbedürftiges Asthma... ;-) 

SCNR

Kopf hoch und das Wetter wird auch wieder milder!


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2010)

Was macht der Bademeister beim Galadinner  ... Vorkoster


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Januar 2010)

@x-rossi
Ich hab jetzt net alles quer gelesen - wie fährt es sich denn derzeit auf den Radwegen? Meinst du es wäre auch möglich mim Crosser zu fahren mit entsprechenden Stollenreifen? Die sind halt net sehr breit, so 1,2 würde ich sagen.

Oder soll ich besser mein MTB durch den Schnee jagen? Das hatte ich eigentlich schon winterfest eingelagert. Konnt ja keiner ahnen daß wir doch mal nen richtigen Winter bekommen, wo bleibt der Klimawandel?

Da fällt mir ein :






@BlackTrek
Ich kann echt auf dieses Spray dankend verzichten! Habe schon überlegt es eigenmächtig abzusetzen oder zumindest mal einzuschränken. Mein Körper sollte sich doch selbst helfen können 

Atemübungen sollen auch helfen......


----------



## Google (12. Januar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Meinst du es wäre auch möglich mim Crosser zu fahren mit entsprechenden Stollenreifen?


Ich heiß zwar net x-rossi aber ich würde Dir davon abraten. Es liegt einfach zu viel Schnee, meist nicht richtig festgefahren oder uneben festgetreten. Da legts die nieder...

Fahr lieber mit dem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (12. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich heiß zwar net x-rossi aber ich würde Dir davon abraten. Es liegt einfach zu viel Schnee, meist nicht richtig festgefahren oder uneben festgetreten. Da legts die nieder...
> 
> Fahr lieber mit dem MTB.



Danke  hatte die Frage halt an x-rossi gestellt weil er ja mehr auf Asphalt denn im Wald unterwegs ist ( so mein Eindruck ) 

Dann versuche ich mal nächste Woche mit dem MTB zu fahren......


----------



## faraketrek (12. Januar 2010)

@adrenalino:

ich würds lassen mit dem crosser. Bin am Montag mit dem Trekker nach Hanau gefahren: 50 Minuten für 12,5 km und nur rumgeeiert, Bremsen voller Schnee (Cantis) das war kein Spaß. 
Hab zwar 42er Marathon Winter drauf aber mit schmalen Stollenreifen am Crosser wird´s wahrscheinlich auch nicht besser. Bin abends nochmal mit dem MTB gefahren, da warens wieder die gewohnten 35 Minuten.
Morgen fahr ich mit dem MTB auf die Arbeit.




Gruß, faraketrek


----------



## x-rossi (13. Januar 2010)

@ Adrenalino: gute frage 

gestern zb bin ich komplett auf die straße ausgewichen, weil weder wab noch radwege in frage kamen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2010)

Gestern abend im Radhaus noch nen Kumpel getroffen, der morgens von Hanau nach Frankfurt mit seinem Winterrad (Straßenbereifung) gefahren ist. Der hat nur geflucht. Auf dem Weg am Main musste er teilweise schieben. Hat gestern abend für den Heimweg dann die Straße genommen (und ne kurze Pause im Radhaus gemacht).


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2010)

@Adrenalino, wenn Du erst nächste Woche fahren möchtest ist Deine Frage aber schon ein bisserl früh gestellt 

@[email protected] Am Donnerstag ist wieder Treffpunkt 17:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, so 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit Main oder Gelände je nach Bedingungen. Ich schätze mal eher Main weils wärmer werden soll.

Wer ist dabei? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Januar 2010)

Moin,
mal was anderes ........hat jemand von euch ne Rolle zu Hause stehen, wo er mit dem MTB drauf sitzt. Man liest ja immer wieder mal, dass eine Rolle nicht gut für ein MTB, oder speziell ein Fully, sein soll.

Gruss
Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Adrenalino, wenn Du erst nächste Woche fahren möchtest ist Deine Frage aber schon ein bisserl früh gestellt
> Gruß
> 
> Google



Warum? Der Schnee liegt, es bleibt kalt, also ändert sich auch nix an der Schneesituation  , es soll sogar noch etwas nachschneien :kotz:

Es sei denn die Radwege werden am W-Ende von tausenden von Spaziergängern bevölkert die den Schnee schön platt trampeln 

Also isses amtlich : ich reaktiviere mein MTB und werde nächste Woche durch die Gegend rutschen.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Moin,
> mal was anderes ........hat jemand von euch ne Rolle zu Hause stehen, wo er mit dem MTB drauf sitzt. Man liest ja immer wieder mal, dass eine Rolle nicht gut für ein MTB, oder speziell ein Fully, sein soll.
> 
> Gruss
> Stephan



Rolle ist allgemein nicht so pralle für ein Rad wegen der Belastungen für den Rahmen. Viele meiner Tria-Kollegen ( aber auch andere Radler ) haben spezielle Rollenräder, meist irgendwelche alten Brocken mit denen sie nicht mehr draußen fahren.

Ich habe meinen Crosser auf die Rolle gespannt, fahre aber nur kurze Einheiten. Mich interessiert das Gelaber von wegen "Rolle ist effektiver als draußen fahren" nicht, ich finde es zählt die Trainingszeit 

Es gibt aber auch diese klassischen Rollen bei denen das Rad nicht eingespannt ist, guggst du :






Damit haste auch keine Belastungen für den Rahmen und schulst auch noch die Koordination.


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Januar 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort, aber ist die Belastung für den Rahmen denn nicht grösser, wenn ich damit draussen fahre ?
Auf der von Dir abgebildeten Rolle.....halte ich da das Gleichgewicht selbst, also steht da das Rad nur drauf, sowas hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die Antwort, aber ist die Belastung für den Rahmen denn nicht grösser, wenn ich damit draussen fahre ?
> Auf der von Dir abgebildeten Rolle.....halte ich da das Gleichgewicht selbst, also steht da das Rad nur drauf, sowas hab ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie gesehen



Da das Rad an der Achse in der Rolle befestigt wird ist die punktuelle Belastung fürs Material besonders dort und an den Streben recht hoch. Draußen verteilen sich die Kräfte gleichmäßiger.

Diese freien Rollen gibt es schon recht lange, war früher für Radler die einzigste Möglichkeit drinnen zu trainieren.

Wie das funktioniert zeigt dieses Video sehr gut, viel Spaß 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wME5NTriTco"]YouTube- Riding the rollers - one leg no hands[/ame]


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Januar 2010)

Sieht ja witzig aus ....hab ich im Internet bei diversen Händler noch gar nicht gesehen. Wo kann man das Ding kaufen ?
OK...ich habs gefunden.
Kosten ja ähnlich viel wie die günstigen Rollen, wäre eine Überlegng wert. Danke

Gruss


----------



## Andreas (13. Januar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Da das Rad an der Achse in der Rolle befestigt wird ist die punktuelle Belastung fürs Material besonders dort und an den Streben recht hoch. Draußen verteilen sich die Kräfte gleichmäßiger.
> 
> Diese freien Rollen gibt es schon recht lange, war früher für Radler die einzigste Möglichkeit drinnen zu trainieren.



Da verliert man auch nicht seinen Gleichgewichtssinn. 

Ich habe mein Rennrad auf der Rolle. Von den Belastungen für den Rahmen habe ich auch gehört. Mein Rennrad wackelt beim Fahren aber nicht hin und her. Von daher habe ich ein gutes Gefühl. 

Wichtig ist halt die Bereifung. MTB-Stollenreifen rubbeln sich stark ab und hinter der Rolle bildet sich ein schwarzer Teppich. Mit Slicks habe ich nach einer Stunde Training keine Wärmeentwicklung an den Reifen.


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Januar 2010)

Hab mir mal einen Überblick verschafft. Sollte man ein Gerät nehmen, wo sich der Widerstand einstellen lässt, oder eher eine "normale" Rolle.
Ist wahrscheinlich wie immer Geschmackssache, aber so aus der Erfahrung raus, macht das Sinn. Ich hab noch nie auf einer Rolle gesessen, weil ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr draussen fahre.


Gruss


----------



## drinkandbike (13. Januar 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Ist wahrscheinlich wie immer Geschmackssache, aber so aus der Erfahrung raus, macht das Sinn. Ich hab noch nie auf einer Rolle gesessen, weil ich eigentlich das ganze Jahr draussen fahre.
> 
> 
> Gruss



dann warte noch zwei Wochen und die Wege sind wieder top (aus der Erfahrung heraus steht so eine Rolle einfach schnell in der Ecke)


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Januar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> dann warte noch zwei Wochen und die Wege sind wieder top (aus der Erfahrung heraus steht so eine Rolle einfach schnell in der Ecke)



Es geht mir nicht so sehr um die Wege, sondern, dass ich sehr oft spät aus dem Büro komme und dann meistens nur noch allein im Dunkeln durch die Gegend fahren kann, obwohl ich kein Angsthase bin 
Das ist auf dauer langweilig

Da fährt es sich zu Hause vor dem Fernseher angenehmer ...denke ich...

Gruss


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bevorzuge die feste Rolle mit einstellbarem Wiederstand, mein Gleichgewichtssinn taugt nicht für die freie 

Wenn man im Winter möglichst viele KM sammeln oder Trainingsplan-orientiert trainieren möchte mit Trittfrequenzübungen usw dann geht kein Weg an der Rolle vorbei, ansonsten reicht es draußen zu fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (13. Januar 2010)

Bevor Du viel Geld investierst probiere es lieber erst einmal aus oder kauf Dir eine günstige gebrauchte.

Da auf der Rolle nicht mit Gegenwind gerechnet werden kann, kommt man sogar im Winter im Keller heftig ins schwitzen. Länger als eine Stunde habe ich es noch nicht auf der Rolle ausgehalten. Das ist mir zu monoton. Aber man kann sich heftig auspauern und auch auf einen guten km-Schnitt kommen. Für längere Grundlageneinheiten ist die Rolle für mich eher ungeeignet. TV ist aber schon man gut.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bevor Du viel Geld investierst probiere es lieber erst einmal aus oder kauf Dir eine günstige gebrauchte.
> 
> Da auf der Rolle nicht mit Gegenwind gerechnet werden kann, kommt man sogar im Winter im Keller heftig ins schwitzen. Länger als eine Stunde habe ich es noch nicht auf der Rolle ausgehalten. Das ist mir zu monoton. Aber man kann sich heftig auspauern und auch auf einen guten km-Schnitt kommen. Für längere Grundlageneinheiten ist die Rolle für mich eher ungeeignet. TV ist aber schon man gut.



Boooaaar nee, lange Grundlageneingeiten auffe Rolle, meine Güte DAS ist richtig stupide - macht aber mental hart 

Länger als 1-max.1,5 Std. halte ich es da drauf auch nicht aus. Trotz TV und DVD. Man schaut ja doch alle 5 Minuten auf die Uhr und denkt "wann ist es endlich vorbei?????"

Hier im Forum oder in der Bucht werden, denke ich, genügend gebrauchte angeboten. Bin da Andreas`Meinung, lieber erstmal was gebrauchtes ausprobieren.


----------



## Lanzelot (13. Januar 2010)

Danke jedenfalls für die Ratschläge. Ja länger als ne Stunde halte ich es auch sicher nicht drauf aus.
Hab in der Bucht geschaut und werd mal was beobachten.

Gruss


----------



## x-rossi (13. Januar 2010)

ich habe meinen daum dieses jahr mit herbem verlust wieder verkaufen können. mehr als 1,5 h hab ich auch nicht fahren können, wobei ich glaube ich einmal knapp 2h bei nem guten film geschaft habe. aber ergometer finde ich trotzdem ne qual.

aus erfahrung muss ich aber einer sache widersprechen: man kann im winter sehr wohl auch draußen im freien bei jeder witterung kilometer sammeln, nach trainingsplan fahren und auch diverse spezialeinheiten, wie z.b. trittfrequenz spin-ups etc., trainieren.

alles in diesem winter:


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich so oft fahren würde, bräucht ich erst gar nicht mehr heim kommen  Da hätt ich natürlich mehr Zeit.....

Ich wollte nochmal fragen, ob sich denn jemand von der Rolle oder vom Pc loseisen möchte und Morgen 17:30 Uhr ne kleine Runde mit mir dreht. Ich denke ich fahr mal am Main lang, wie gesagt so 2,5 Stunden.

Ist noch wer dabei ??

Grüße

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (13. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich habe meinen daum dieses jahr mit herbem verlust wieder verkaufen können. mehr als 1,5 h hab ich auch nicht fahren können, wobei ich glaube ich einmal knapp 2h bei nem guten film geschaft habe. aber ergometer finde ich trotzdem ne qual.
> 
> aus erfahrung muss ich aber einer sache widersprechen: man kann im winter sehr wohl auch draußen im freien bei jeder witterung kilometer sammeln, nach trainingsplan fahren und auch diverse spezialeinheiten, wie z.b. trittfrequenz spin-ups etc., trainieren.
> 
> alles in diesem winter:



x-rossi = Musterschüler = Streber


----------



## Crypter (13. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn ich so oft fahren würde, bräucht ich erst gar nicht mehr heim kommen  Da hätt ich natürlich mehr Zeit.....
> 
> Ich wollte nochmal fragen, ob sich denn jemand von der Rolle oder vom Pc loseisen möchte und Morgen 17:30 Uhr ne kleine Runde mit mir dreht. Ich denke ich fahr mal am Main lang, wie gesagt so 2,5 Stunden.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube, ich bin doch nicht dabei. Werde erst mal den Keller und das Zimmer etc. ausmisten, mal den ganzen Mist raushauen, den ich eh nicht mehr brauche. Geht einem alles nur auf die Nerven.
Und meine Bremsen sollte ich mal endlich wieder einstellen. 
Licht für den Fall der Fälle oder so wäre dieses Mal aber voll geladen.


----------



## Adrenalino (13. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich habe meinen daum dieses jahr mit herbem verlust wieder verkaufen können. mehr als 1,5 h hab ich auch nicht fahren können, wobei ich glaube ich einmal knapp 2h bei nem guten film geschaft habe. aber ergometer finde ich trotzdem ne qual.
> 
> aus erfahrung muss ich aber einer sache widersprechen: man kann im winter sehr wohl auch draußen im freien bei jeder witterung kilometer sammeln, nach trainingsplan fahren und auch diverse spezialeinheiten, wie z.b. trittfrequenz spin-ups etc., trainieren.
> 
> alles in diesem winter:



Mein lieber Scholli  aber - wo sind deine Ruhetage? Bei mir hat ein solcher Plan letztes Jahr zur Sehnenreizung geführt. Daß ich diesmal wegen der blöden Grippe pausieren musste ist natürlich Pech - ich hab halt nen Job bei dem ich mit vielen Leuten zu tun habe und einige von denen haben nix besseres zu tun als ihre Bakterien und Viren zu mir ins Geschäft zu tragen 

Jetzt muss ich dir aber trotzdem nochmal wiedersprechen : bei Schnee sammelst du draußen definitiv weniger KM als auf der Rolle, es sei denn du fährst draußen entsprechend lange was aber wieder kontraproduktiv wäre. Und auch Krafteinheiten solltest du im Winter draußen nur sparsam einsetzen aufgrund der verstärkten, tiefen Atmung.

Klar kann man alles andere auch bei jeder Witterung draußen machen - die Frage ist halt, ob die Ermüdung dann nicht zu groß ist wenn man z.b. Trittfrequenzübungen mit 110-130 U/Min wie bei diesen Schneeverhältnissen derzeit macht


----------



## x-rossi (14. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn ich so oft fahren würde, bräucht ich erst gar nicht mehr heim kommen  Da hätt ich natürlich mehr Zeit.....
> 
> Ich denke ich fahr mal am Main lang, wie gesagt so 2,5 Stunden.


google, das sind nicht viel mehr stunden pro woche, als du sie fährst, dafür aber anders gelegt.

du fährst morgen 2,5h, ich unter der woche 3,75h (die/mi/do 60/90/75 min). letztes wochenende waren wir beide auf der gleichen tour unterwegs. ok, ich habe am sonntag nochmal ne ähnliche gemacht. aber sehr viel mehr kommt in der woche dabei nicht raus.



drinkandbike schrieb:


> x-rossi = Musterschüler = Streber


aber ... aber ..., ich wollt doch nur fahren 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mein lieber Scholli  aber - wo sind deine Ruhetage?


montags und freitags. da bin ich im kraftraum und fahre kein rad.




Adrenalino schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich dir aber trotzdem nochmal wiedersprechen : bei Schnee sammelst du draußen definitiv weniger KM als auf der Rolle, es sei denn du fährst draußen entsprechend lange was aber wieder kontraproduktiv wäre. Und auch Krafteinheiten solltest du im Winter draußen nur sparsam einsetzen aufgrund der verstärkten, tiefen Atmung.


kommt es nun wirklich darauf an ob man innerhalb 3h 60 km oder 40 km fährt wenn dabei die BELASTUNG immer im spezifischen grundlagenbereich bleibt? warum vertun sich die meisten da immer noch dabei? die kilometer sind irrelevant, die höhenmeter sind irrelevant, nur die gefahrene zeit im BELASTUNGSBEREICH xy zählt.

gerade letzten sonntag hatten wir so ein ding. schnee ohne ende, nur nen 13er schnitt, entsprechend unweit haben wir fahren können, sind aber trotzdem 3h unterwegs gewesen und haben dabei richtig arbeiten müssen im tiefen neuschnee.

genau so verhält es sich mit gegenwind. wenn er da ist, ist der für alle da. und wer versucht bei gegenwind die geschwindigkeit zu halten, der merkt sehr bald das die BELASTUNG ansteigt, weiß aber nicht, dass er nun aus seinem grundlagenbereich rausfährt. im kopf aber der gedanke: "hauptsache, tempo und kilometer gleich!". die lösung hierzu wäre - bei gegenwind die geschwindigkeit so anpassen, dass die BELASTUNG die gleiche bleibt.

ihr verwechselt das immer wieder, echt schade. 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Klar kann man alles andere auch bei jeder Witterung draußen machen - die Frage ist halt, ob die Ermüdung dann nicht zu groß ist wenn man z.b. Trittfrequenzübungen mit 110-130 U/Min wie bei diesen Schneeverhältnissen derzeit macht


bei TF-training spielen BELASTUNG und PULS keine rolle. da kann man sich nach lust und laune austoben, denn TF-training schult noch ganz andere faktoren, ausser eine hohe TF 

moin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> montags und freitags. da bin ich im kraftraum und fahre kein rad.



Sorry, dat is kein Ruhetag 
Ich meinte einen komplett sportfreien Tag.......finde ich zur Anpassung mittlerweile äußerst wichtig.




x-rossi schrieb:


> kommt es nun wirklich darauf an ob man innerhalb 3h 60 km oder 40 km fährt wenn dabei die BELASTUNG immer im spezifischen grundlagenbereich bleibt? warum vertun sich die meisten da immer noch dabei? die kilometer sind irrelevant, die höhenmeter sind irrelevant, nur die gefahrene zeit im BELASTUNGSBEREICH xy zählt.



Da bin ich ganz bei dir! Letzten Endes zählt die Zeit. Wobei : Rad fahren kommt vom Rad fahren  perfekt wäre es halt, viele KM in viel Zeit sammeln zu können 




x-rossi schrieb:


> genau so verhält es sich mit gegenwind. wenn er da ist, ist der für alle da. und wer versucht bei gegenwind die geschwindigkeit zu halten, der merkt sehr bald das die BELASTUNG ansteigt, weiß aber nicht, dass er nun aus seinem grundlagenbereich rausfährt. im kopf aber der gedanke: "hauptsache, tempo und kilometer gleich!". die lösung hierzu wäre - bei gegenwind die geschwindigkeit so anpassen, dass die BELASTUNG die gleiche bleibt.
> 
> ihr verwechselt das immer wieder, echt schade.



Wie gesagt - bin der gleichen Meinung. Macht keinen Sinn bei starkem Gegenwind Tempo zu bolzen und sich ins Nirwana zu fahren.



x-rossi schrieb:


> bei TF-training spielen BELASTUNG und PULS keine rolle. da kann man sich nach lust und laune austoben, denn TF-training schult noch ganz andere faktoren, ausser eine hohe TF



Hmm naja......mir ging es um die derzeitigen äußeren Umstände......bei diesem tiefen Schnee gerate zumindest ICH bei TF-Training in höhere Pulsregionen, denn irgendwie muss ich ja den Wiederstand überwinden! Da ich aber eh ein Hochpulser bin ist das vielleicht ein Problem was ich alleine hab......

Ich seh schon, müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fahren und fachsimpeln


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich wollte nochmal fragen, ob sich denn jemand von der Rolle oder vom Pc loseisen möchte und Morgen 17:30 Uhr ne kleine Runde mit mir dreht. Ich denke ich fahr mal am Main lang, wie gesagt so 2,5 Stunden.
> Ist noch wer dabei ??
> 
> Grüße
> ...


 
Nee, erstmal Rüsselseuche auskurieren und heute nachmittag die erste FSME-Impfdosis geben lassen. Freitag abend und Samstag vormittag muss ich dann arbeiten.

Schaun mer mal, was die nächste Woche bringt. Die Nachmittage sehen ganz gut aus um mich früh genug aus dem Dienst zu verkrümeln.


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Nachmittage sehen ganz gut aus um mich früh genug aus dem Dienst zu verkrümeln.


 Das wäre schön 

Siehst ja, der ganze Haufen hier ist sich seiner sozialen Verantwortung mir gegenüber gar nicht bewußt, bzw. ist denen das alle soooooo schnuppe ob ich fit, schlank und motiviert bin oder auch nicht.  Die lassen mich heute einfach alleine fahren  

Das gibt noch Haue!!


----------



## x-rossi (14. Januar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, müssen unbedingt mal wieder zusammen fahren und fachsimpeln


det wär mal wieder nen ding, gell!?


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> google, das sind nicht viel mehr stunden pro woche, als du sie fährst, dafür aber anders gelegt.


Hey, das da jetzt nicht der falsche Eindruck entsteht: Mit unserer Tour vergangenen Samstag, habe  ich erst wieder richtig angefangen regelmäßig zu biken, allerdings ohne Plan: 

Unter der Woche circa zweimal 2,5 Stunden, am WE einmal 2,5 - 3 Stunden. Geht aber im Laufe der Zeit noch (merklich ) nach oben, bzw. ergibt sich automatisch wenns wieder schöner wird 

So, ...nachher bin ich echt gespannt wie es am Main so läuft.


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2010)

Hey Google, das hier ist bei Dir um die Ecke . Waren aber kaum Radspuren im Schnee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Januar 2010)

Süß, warst Du das??

So bin vom Main zurück, bis auf ein teilstück ists eigentlich recht gut geräumt bzw. gut fahrbar.

*Was machen wir jetzt eigentlich am Samstag?? *Der Schnee ist heute jedenfalls angetaut und am Samstag solls wieder kalt sein. Dh. gefrorene Schneedecke und hartgefrorene Spuren und Spurrinnen 

Da hab ich eigentlich keine Lust in unbekanntem Gelände zu fahren ohne zu wissen was mich erwartet...

Was meint Ihr?? Ich würde wohl eher wieder in unseren Gefilden bleiben und mich entweder zum Naturfreundhaus durchschlagen oder am Main zu fahren bis AB. Pause wäre dann in AB oder im NFH. Ist mir egal was wir fahren. Hat jemand Interesse?

Oder kann mich wer überzeugen doch was anderes zu fahren


----------



## bone peeler (14. Januar 2010)

Mhh... ich überlegs mir mal... wenn´s nicht grad unter -5° ist meld ich mich mal an.

Der Weihnachtsspeck muss ja weg!


----------



## faraketrek (14. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Was machen wir jetzt eigentlich am Samstag?? *



Also ich würd was mitfahren solangs nicht am Main langgeht... muß aber spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


Grüße,

frank


----------



## Adrenalino (15. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> So bin vom Main zurück, bis auf ein teilstück ists eigentlich recht gut geräumt bzw. gut fahrbar.
> 
> [:



Welches Teilstück bzw. wo? Danke


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Welches Teilstück bzw. wo? Danke


 Zwischen Crazy Kaktus Klein-Auheim (Eiserne Brücke von Klein- nach Großauheim) bis kurz nach der Limesbrücke (die am Kraftwerk). Eigentlich ist nur ein kleines Stück recht schlecht fahrbar: kurz nach der Limesbrücke etwa 300 m) Alles andere ist (noch) schön fest gefahren aber griffig.





faraketrek schrieb:


> Also ich würd was mitfahren solangs nicht am Main langgeht... muß aber spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein.


Wie siehts  aus mit 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus, 11:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz? Die Pause ist dann allerdings in der Buchberggaststätte weil das NFH Samstags erst um 14:00 Uhr öffnet 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (15. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Braucht man bei den Temperaturen einen Gesichtsschutz?


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ...


Wolltest Du was wegen morgen sagen?


bone peeler schrieb:


> Braucht man bei den Temperaturen einen Gesichtsschutz?


Es gibt Leute, die bräuchten das übers ganze Jahr...Also ich hab bislang nie ein Gesichtsschutz getragen, gerne aber den Tube ab und an bis zur Nase oder bis zum Kinn.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Januar 2010)

sorry! hatte fragen wollen wegen dauer etc, aber es hat sich kurz danach was anderes ergeben ^^

viel spaß euch morgen. _"wäre ja gerne mitgefahren, aber ... "_














... das nächste mal wieder mit euch


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Ok. Ich bin dabei. Bis morgen am Druckhaus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2010)

Ei dann sin mer schon mal 2  Bis Morsche


----------



## bone peeler (15. Januar 2010)

Muhaha...


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


>



Hi faraketrek, besten Dank fürs schöne Foto und endlich ists jetzt hiermit bestätigt! ... einen leckeren Erbseneintopf kann halt garnichts entstellen. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> alles in diesem winter:



Hut ab rossi! ... Du scheinst ja kräftig für mich mit zu radeln.  Ich sage danke an dieser Stelle.   ... fahre nächste Woche auch ein wenig Ski für Dich mit, wenns recht ist!? 


@alle: Schöne Woche und brecht Euch net die Haxen!


----------



## faraketrek (15. Januar 2010)

OK bin um 11:30 am B8 Parkplatz.

Bis denne.


----------



## x-rossi (15. Januar 2010)

@ Bikeholic: klar!


----------



## bone peeler (16. Januar 2010)

Ahoi... bin zurück von Google´s romantisch, schneeweißer Schlittertour 

Jetzt nach der Badewanne ist aber Couchen angesagt.


----------



## IronShit (16. Januar 2010)

wie sehen eure Pläne für morgen aus??

Würd gern ne mittlere Runde, mind.2,5h fahren. Irgendwer Lust mir zu kommen? Würd gerne so um 10 oder 11 los, ansonsten bin ich sozusagen "offen für alles"...


----------



## x-rossi (16. Januar 2010)

IronShit schrieb:


> Irgendwer Lust *mir* zu kommen? bin ... sozusagen "offen für alles"...


klar kann ich dir kommen!


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ahoi... bin zurück von Google´s romantisch, schneeweißer Schlittertour
> 
> Jetzt nach der Badewanne ist aber Couchen angesagt.


 Schlittertour ist richtig. 2 mal hats mich gelegt aber nur weil ich bonepeeler auf die gefährlichen Stellen hinweisen wollte. Eine gewisse Verantwortung sollte man schließlich als Guide übernehmen 

Also seit heute wäre meine Empfehlung mit Spikes zu fahren  Aber jetzt solls ja wärmer werden und man wird wohl eher aussem Gelände gejagt


Anstatt  Kuchen im NFH gabs heute Minestrone/Pasta im Buchberg. Auch mal was anderes 

@ faraktrek, was waren los?

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (16. Januar 2010)

@ Google: Danke Aufpasser! 

Brauchst Du die gpx-Datei? (Für Google Earth z.B.)

Ansonsten: Workout-Profil


----------



## x-rossi (16. Januar 2010)

sollten die spikes morgen noch mal drauf bei bis zu 4°+? das kann doch alles nicht wegtauen bis zum mittag


----------



## faraketrek (16. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @ faraktrek, was waren los?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Sorry hab verpennt  .
Hoffentlich habt ihr nicht solange gewartet. 

Kannst mir mal deine Handynummer geben, Google?

GRuß,

Frank

[edit]

O mann, schöne gemütliche Tour verpasst: 
"Max Speed: 10.79 km/h" . Muß wirklich ganz schön rutschig gewesen sein. So´n Abschnitt hab ich auch auf meinem Arbeitsweg.


----------



## bone peeler (17. Januar 2010)

Häh? Was hat der denn mit dem Workout gemacht?

Sah doch gestern noch ganz anders aus. Ich lad das grad nochmal hoch... schon die Uhrzeit stimmt nicht mehr....

btw: Haben 10 Minuten auf Dich gewartet...


So... erneut hochgeladen und nix. Ich glaub ich such mir ein neues Tracking-Prog. Km, etc. stimmen ja aber die Zeiten und Geschwindigkeiten überhaupt nicht, denn wir hatten lau Google eine Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von ca. 16km/h.


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Januar 2010)

Während ihr bei Schnee & Matsch durch die Lande fahrt habe ich mich mal für eine Motivation für den Sommer gekümmert... 
Raus gekommen ist ein neues Familienmitglied, dass auf den Namen Merida NinetySix hört. Ein schickes Carbon-Geschwisterchen neben meinem CR1 equipe.

Rahmen 
- Merida NinetySix 

Dämpfer 
- DT Swiss Carbon XR 180 
inkl. RockShox Pushlock LockOut 

Steuersatz 
- FSA Carbon

Federgabel 
- Magura Durin Marathon 120mm

Scheibenbremsen 
- Magura Marta SL Carbon -VR 180 -HR 160

Laufräder 
- Naben American Classic 
- Felgen DT Swiss 4.1 D
- Speichen DT Swiss Competition 

Sattelstütze 
- Thomson 31,6 /410mm mit Setback

Vorbau 
- Thomson X4 100mm

Lenker 
- Syntace Vector Carbon 31,8

Kurbel 
- Shimano XTR 960 

Schaltwerk 
- SRAM X.0 Blackbox mittlerer Käfig

Umwerfer 
- SRAM

Schalthebel 
- SRAM X.0 Gripshift

Kassette 
- SRAM X.0 mit rot eloxiertem Spider









So und jetzt seid ihr mit Kritik und Anregung dran...


----------



## drinkandbike (17. Januar 2010)

wo soll ich anfangen..eigentlich ein guter Rahmen als Basis aber:

Sattelstütze raus und Vorbau raus. Thomson ist schön (habe ich selbst) aber leider bleischwer da verschenkst du sehr viel an Potential. LRS (american classic) oh je. Naben sind sauschlecht gedichtet - DT 4.1 auch nicht der Bringer (möglicherweise fahren bis er auseinanderfällt und dann was hochwertiges - bei deinem Gewicht kannst du bis 1350 Gramm runter - 120 Gabel (musst du probieren ob das mit der Geo passt? ) Sieht einwenig verbasstelt aus.

P. S falls es eine ältere PG 990 Kassette ist - raus damit die wiegt ca. 310 Gramm!!!!

bei der Sattelüberhöhung würde ich frage ob der Rahmen nicht eine Nummer zu klein ist?!

Grüsse kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (17. Januar 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Lenker
> - Syntace Vector Carbon 31,8
> 
> Schalthebel
> ...


meines wissens nach dürfen syntace carbon und gripshift nicht zusammen.

quelle - seite 3: Achtung! Drehgriffe, die statt symmetrisch klemmenden Schellen nur kleine Druckstücke (Segmentklemmung) verwenden, oder sehr schmale Klemmen haben, sind für Carbonlenker generell untauglich. Beispiele sind einige SRAM- und Rohloff-Drehgriffe. Diese ausschließlich auf geeigneten Alu-Lenkern verwenden.


würde an deiner stelle noch mal genauer nachfragen bei syntace.

edit/

Kassette
- SRAM X.0 mit rot eloxiertem Spider = 300g

da könntest du ebenfalls noch 70g mit einer SLX 11-28 einsparen, falls einsparung erwünscht. 28 als größtes ritzel reicht für alle berge aus, wir fahren ja nicht erst seit diesem jahr fahrrad 

noch ein edit/

ich möcht ja auch auf carbon und drehgriff umsteigen und bin gerade auf ein pro und ein contra gestoßen - PRO/CONTRA


----------



## BlackTrek (18. Januar 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So und jetzt seid ihr mit Kritik und Anregung dran...



Der Schnee muss weg... 

;-)


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2010)

Die Griffe würden mich stören, drehen sich irgendwann (nein, _nicht_ die Gripshifts ).
Auf Erfahrungen mit dem SRAM-Umwerfer bin ich gespannt, die werden von Kritikern ja in der Luft zerrissen  ein schöner XTR hätte besser zum Bling des Rads gepasst!
Bei der Kassette stimm ich rossi zu, geht gar nicht  (allerdings bin ich Verfechter 32er XT)
Und zu guter letzt die Speichen: sehr profan 

Ansonsten ein sehr geiles Rad , sehr stimmiger Aufbau. Die Details oben sind ja keine wirklich große Kritik und teils Geschmackssache.
DT-Dämpfer mit RS-Remote?  Geil! Hoch leben die Bastler!

Wat wiegt das gude Stück denn nu? Sieht leicht aus..


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2010)

@Red

Erstens: Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs 
Zweitens: Gewicht 
Drittens: Zur Marafeile gehört ne 100dter 
Viertens: alles Geschmackssache 

@rossi

STX 11-28 hä ... kannt ich bis eben gar nicht  28zig langt dicke und wenn das Gewicht stimmt ?... bei dem Preis die Sensation schlechthin !!!

--> von NULL auf EINS in meiner Einkaufs(hit)liste 

@Faker

Epic-Verkauf ... warum ... was dann ...


----------



## x-rossi (18. Januar 2010)

@ Erdi01: die 11-28 hat für meinen geschmack die beste abstufung die ich bis jetzt gefahren bin. egal auf welchem blatt du vorne drauf bist, hinten passt es immer ...

... und sieht auch noch gut aus


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So und jetzt seid ihr mit Kritik und Anregung dran...


 Viel Spass damit  Stells auf ne Vitrine wie es der Erdi01 ab und an macht. dann wirds auch nicht drekkisch 

*@Alle, Dienstag ab 17:00/30 Uhr Druckhaus. Es geht aber nur Main, im Gelände ist's grauselig  Wer fährt mit und welche Uhrzeit ist Euch lieber??*

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2010)

SLX: Die 11-28 SLX hat Ã¼brigens identische Abstufung wie eine XT 11-32, nur unten ein 13er Ritzel eingeschoben. Jedes Ritzel liegt nur auf einer Position weiter oben als bei der XT(genau die falsche Richtung fÃ¼r mich). FÃ¼r meinen Geschmack wird hier das Potenzial einer engeren Abstufung in der Mitte vÃ¶llig verschenkt... man vergleiche selbst:

```
XT	11 â 32  	11-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32
SLX	11 â 28		11-12-13-14-16-18-21-24-28
Ultisio	12 â 30		12-14-15-17-19-21-24-27-30
	11 â 30		11-13-15-17-19-21-24-27-30
```

Die "Ultisio" ist meine Eigenbau-Kassette aus Ultegra 12-27 und 30er Marchisio-Ritzel, die zweite Variante mit 11er benutzt ein XT-11er-Ritzel  (die VerschleiÃen bei mir eh nie . GrÃ¶Ãere Bandbreite und kleinere GangsprÃ¼nge im oberen Bereich. Was da auf dem groÃen Kettenblatt zwischen 11 und 17 ZÃ¤hnen passiert ist mir wurscht, bei dem Speed gehts eh nur bergab... ist leider auch noch Ã¼bergewichtig (289g) wegen des 30er Ritzels (alleine etwa 65g...). Hatte noch keine Chance und MuÃe es mal nachzubearbeiten 
Ich bin Ã¼brigens nicht ganz so Ãbersetzungs-besessen wie es scheint aber ich bin mal Ã¼ber das 30er gestolpert und da ging das ganz fix  .. gibts auch mit 29 ZÃ¤hnen.

@Erdi: Teils RÃ¼ckschritt, teils Fortschritt.. lass dich Ã¼berraschen  Ich wÃ¼rd das Epic als Langstreckenfeile durchaus behalten denn es ist das geilste MTB, dass ich bisher besaÃ und vom Brain Ã¼berzeugt. Aber als Student kann ich eine so groÃe Familie nicht versorgen


----------



## x-rossi (18. Januar 2010)

@ faker: bist du die slx also schon gefahren?


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Januar 2010)

Das mit der SLX Kassette hoert sich wirklich interessant an 
Die RS Remote am DT Daempfer arbeitet zwar wunderbar, aber kommt definitv wieder raus. Wer braucht denn sowas?
Bei den Gripshift am Carbon Lenker mache ich mir eigentlich wenig Sorgen und waere auch so meine Wahl gewesen. Fahre selber schon seid 2 Jahren am Easton EC90 Lenker Gripshift und bis jetzt ohne Probleme!

Von der Geometrie passt das mit der Gabel so, aber 100mm wuerden eigentlich auch reichen. Da bin ich noch am Ueberlegen, was ich mache. Ansonsten fuer mich ein geiles Rad. Konnte es zwar bis jetzt nur mal durch den Ort jagen, aber es macht spass. Die Sattelstuetze ist schon raus geflogen, da ich ohne Setback fahre und versenkt wurde sie auch schon 

@Erdi... Gewicht bekommst du heute Abend nachgereicht. Liegt aber um die 10Kg 

Tja und wie Erdi schon sagte, _Geschmackssache_. Jeder haette die Ausstattung wohl ein wenig anders gewaehlt


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> [...]ein schöner XTR hätte besser zum Bling des Rads gepasst![...]



Da faellt mir doch ein, dass ich noch einen XTR Umwerfer im Design der Kurbel im Keller haben muesste - muss ich heute Abend gleich mal auf die Suche gehen 

Ausserdem werde ich mal meine Mavic Laufraeder einspannen und gucken, wie die so auf dem Rad aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Januar 2010)

Glückwunsch zur Rennfeile! Ein leichterer Laufradsatz sollte es bei dem Rad aber schon sein. Wenn du die Kettenschaltung behältst, bist du ja nicht so eingeschränkt in der Auswahl. DT hat wunderschöne leichte Keramiknaben...und Carbonfelgen...

Ansonsten der bei mir übliche Verbesserungsvorschlag wenn Du den Laufradsatz behalten willst: Speedhub! Hast ja trotzdem genug Gewichtsreserven nach oben.  Nee, war n Scherz.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> DT-Dämpfer mit RS-Remote?  Geil! Hoch leben die Bastler!


 
Hab ich letztes Jahr auch so gemacht. Passt schließlich ohne Probleme.


----------



## drinkandbike (18. Januar 2010)

o.k ...als nächstes stelle ich meine neue Semmel hier rein! Bilder heute Abend...(macht mich fertig)













ich will endlich mal ein Jahr mit dem gleichen Bike durchfahren


Ausstattung:
Cube ams 125 - Fox Talas 140 - FOX RP 23 Dämpfer - chris king LRS Mango mit FRM 388 Felgen - Nobbi Nic 2.25 - Syntace F 139 Vorbau - Syntace carbon rizer - syntace P6 Alu - Avid elixir cr Bremsen - xtr Kurbel - sram X9 Schaltwerk und Shifter - Xt Kassette - Gewicht keine Ahnung 


Grüsse kai


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Cube ams 125


Ok, schon mal kurz vorab: Das würd ich schon mal tauschen...


----------



## drinkandbike (18. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, schon mal kurz vorab: Das würd ich schon mal tauschen...







kann auch schnell passieren


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ faker: bist du die slx also schon gefahren?


Nein. Aber meine Ausführungen machen klar warum ich das gar nicht brauche, ich suche ja was völlig anderes.


----------



## drinkandbike (18. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nein. Aber meine Ausführungen machen klar warum ich das gar nicht brauche, ich suche ja was völlig anderes.




jetzt werde ich aber etwas neugierig - was wirds denn und auf was für einem Gaul gedenkst du durch die Wälder zu fahren????


----------



## sipaq (18. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zur Rennfeile! Ein leichterer Laufradsatz sollte es bei dem Rad aber schon sein. Wenn du die Kettenschaltung behältst, bist du ja nicht so eingeschränkt in der Auswahl. DT hat wunderschöne leichte Keramiknaben...und Carbonfelgen...


Die DT-Naben finde ich persönlich überteuert (zumindest die leichteren Varianten) und Carbonfelgen sehen zwar toll aus, sind von der Haltbarkeit her aber nicht das nonplusultra und sind sowohl von der Anschaffung als auch vom Unterhalt (Speichenbruch, Nabenwechsel) preislich jenseits von gut und böse.

Ich würde mich bei neuen Laufrädern mit dem Maximalbudget und dem Wunschgewicht mal nebenan ins Laufrad-Forum begeben und dort mal die Threads der letzten drei Monate durchforsten. Da gibts jede Menge gute Anregungen. Worüber sich da drüben alle einig sind: American Classic Naben sind leicht, aber miserabel gebaut und gedichtet und somit rausgeschmissenes Geld.


----------



## bone peeler (18. Januar 2010)

Boah... da is der RedRum ja jetzt noch schneller unterwegs... vielleicht solltest Du dich umbenennen: RedFlash 

Passt der Remote nur an die DT-Dämpfer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Januar 2010)

@[email protected] Bike ist schon gudi für unsere geplante Deutschlandfahrt, Vergiss mir mal nicht Deine Zeiten zu mailen 


Google schrieb:


> *@Alle, Dienstag ab 17:00/30 Uhr Druckhaus. Es geht aber nur Main, im Gelände ist's grauselig  Wer fährt mit und welche Uhrzeit ist Euch lieber??*


Gibts hier eigentlich auch noch bikende Laberbacken ???  Wäre schön wenn sich noch ein Leidensgenosse finden würde.

@faraktrek, sorry ich hab ganz vergessen Dir meine Handynummer zu posten: 01577/2888787


Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> jetzt werde ich aber etwas neugierig - was wirds denn und auf was für einem Gaul gedenkst du durch die Wälder zu fahren????



Der zitierte Kommentar war eigentlich auf die Kassetten-Diskussion bezogen  aber passt auch ganz gut zum neun Radl 
Welches Rad es wird kann ich erst sagen wenn Rahmen und Gabel tatsächlich bei mir im Zimmer liegen, vorher schwankt die Laune (und der Gebrauchtmarkt) stündlich  und meine Low-Budget-Mühlen locken hier niemanden hinterm Berg vor  da war das Epic schon das bling-blingste der Gefühle.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2010)

@chaotenkind, wenn ich so ne Coladose jemals fahren sollte dann nur in dieser Form ... mir läuft gerade der Sapper aus'm Maul ... 

@drinkendbike, hm ... ich hätte was Extravakanteres von Dir erwartet 



Google schrieb:


> Ok, schon mal kurz vorab: Das würd ich schon mal tauschen... in ein Cannondale



 


@Faker, warum dann überhaupt das Epic verticken, pimp es und mach ein HighEnder draus 

@STX 11-28, wie gesagt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist TOP, das Gewicht toppt man locker mit DA 12-27, die fahr ich auf'm Rush.


----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Januar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Faker, warum dann überhaupt das Epic verticken, pimp es und mach ein HighEnder draus


Moment, ich schick dir gleich meine Kontonummer per PN 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> @STX 11-28, wie gesagt das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist TOP, das Gewicht toppt man locker mit DA 12-27, die fahr ich auf'm Rush.


S*L*X  ist meines Wissens nach kein besonderes Schnäppchen. XT-Kassette+XT-Kette gibts bei BC im Set für 50, SLX+XT-Kette kostet 47.
Wenn man natürlich ne andere Kette fährt lohnt sichs schon eher 
[edit] *d'oh* sagt: mein Vergleich beschränkt sich wie ich grad selbst bemerkt hab natürlich nur auf ne XT-Kassette.. welches eigentlich kein direkter konkurrent ist. ich laber wieder viel wenn der abend lang is 

edit2: @Erdi: Ich verkauf das Epic ja aber auch nicht zu jedem Preis  wenns ein Ladenhüter wird bleibts eben hier und wird wieder aufgebaut, schimmelt ja nicht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *@Alle, Dienstag ab 17:00/30 Uhr Druckhaus. Es geht aber nur Main, im Gelände ist's grauselig  Wer fährt mit und welche Uhrzeit ist Euch lieber??*
> Grüße
> Google


 
17:00 passt. Ich bin dann da, außer es regnet gerade junge Hunde wenn ich losfahren will.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @chaotenkind, wenn ich so ne Coladose jemals fahren sollte dann nur in dieser Form ... mir läuft gerade der Sapper aus'm Maul ...


 
Hi, hi die Frau meines Dealers meinte gesten abend, ich solle aufhören auf die Theke zu sabbern als er mir sagte, dass der Mini-Wildsaurahmen incl. der mitbestellten Kleinteile ca. Mitte Februar da sein soll.

Ich hab dann schnell mal mit dem Ärmel die Theke abgewischt...und daheim das Sideboard abgeräumt. Im Flur ist nur Platz für zwei Räder, also kommt das 96 demnächst ins Wohnzimmer. Wer braucht schon nen Fernseher, bei der Aussicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 17:00 passt. Ich bin dann da, außer es regnet gerade junge Hunde wenn ich losfahren will.


Daaanke!!  Du bist meine Rettung  Ich hätt mich ansonsten ganz schön motivieren müssen am Main allein rumzugurken. Jetzt wo ich mir doch wieder sooooo viiiiiiiiel vorgenommen habe


----------



## x-rossi (19. Januar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Gewicht keine Ahnung


11,0-11,5 kg? 

ihr seid ja alle mords am federweg aufrüsten


----------



## RedRum05 (19. Januar 2010)

Also nachgewogen kommt das Merida NinetySix ohne Sattel auf ~9,8Kg. Sollte somit am Schluss ~9,9 Kg rauskommen und ich bin noch knapp unter der 10... aber mal abwarten 
Am Wochenende kommen dann meine Mavic Laufraeder ohne Mavic Aufkleber (da gelb) drauf. Sieht bestimmt schicker aus mit Messerspeichen.

@drinkandbike...
Ich finde bei dir sieht meine XTR Kurbel schoener aus und aus Naechstenliebe wuerde ich dann deine bei mir drauf machen. 
Ansonsten ein ordentliches Bike! 

P.S.: So und wann kommt jetzt der Sommer??? Ich will raus aufs Rad


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Daaanke!!  Du bist meine Rettung  Ich hätt mich ansonsten ganz schön motivieren müssen am Main allein rumzugurken. Jetzt wo ich mir doch wieder sooooo viiiiiiiiel vorgenommen habe


 
Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 11,0-11,5 kg?
> 
> ihr seid ja alle mords am federweg aufrüsten




genau  ich will Treppen runterfahren 

ich gestehe das mir das Outfit des Cube (sehr bunt) nicht 100 % gefällt - aber mal schauen

@[email protected] wir kommen nicht ins Geschäft  viel Spass mit deiner Maschine


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Januar 2010)

@[email protected]

es ist auch nochwas in Planung - Kriegskasse ist aber leer


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> genau  ich will Treppen runterfahren


 
Und ich will beim Treppen runterfahren sitzen bleiben können!


----------



## drinkandbike (19. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und ich will beim Treppen runterfahren sitzen bleiben können!




das möchte ich dann bitte sehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2010)

Lässt sich bestimmt mal einrichten.

Wenn der Rahmen da ist wird die Sau gemütlich aufgebaut. Hab Ende Februar bis Anfang März extra ne gute Woche Urlaub genommen. Ich seh mich schon wieder mit den in die Felgen gerutschten Speichennippeln kämpfen. Muss dann Mitte März nochmal ins Krankenhaus, wenn alles gut geht ist sie bis dahin fertig. Dann darf sie noch ein wenig im Laden bei ihren Kumpels bleiben, ich hole sie ab sobald bei mir die Fäden gezogen sind.

Dann wird das Sitzenbleiben beim Treppen fahren ausprobiert.


----------



## loti (19. Januar 2010)

Da spiel ich doch auch mal beim protzen mit. Für ein neues Rad habe ich momentan noch keine richtige Idee. Also bastele ich an einem vorhandenen rum. 
Ich will mein Fusion Raid SL unter 11 kg bekommen. Die ersten Teile habe ich bestellt und heute ist das erste Highlight bekommen - der neue Ritzelsatz.



 

Mal sehen wie er funktioniert.
Die weitere Teil kommen demnächst.
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (19. Januar 2010)

was kostn das  und was hättn titan gekost


----------



## loti (19. Januar 2010)

Den Ritzelsatz gibt es bei actionsports für EURO 99.-. Ich wollte unbedingt einen goldfarbigen, die  Kette von KMC kommt auch noch in Gold. Titan ist teurer und schwerer.
loti


----------



## x-rossi (19. Januar 2010)

na dann mal viel spaß!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2010)

@Loti, halt uns hier auf dem Laufenden was den Fortschritt des "Light-Projektes" angeht. Das anvisierte Gewicht ist für den Rahmen TOP. Mal sehen ob Du hinkommst ... 

@chaotenkind, du willst doch wohl nicht so ein ordinäres, übergewichtiges Borstenviech auf's Sideboard hiefen , da gehört was filigranes, leichtes drauf ... ein Renner hast Du ja (noch) nicht, also setz Dich selber hin ... 

@drinkandbike, bin gespannt. ... Auch auf das Gewicht von meinem Scalpel. Im Gegensatz zu rossi's Aussage mit den Federwegen geht's da genau in die andere Richtung max 70mm. Da wird an allem gespart, auch an den Gängen -> 2x8


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

> Nö, will ich nicht. Es kommt das 96 drauf. Hatte ich das nicht geschrieben? Das ist ja schließlich ein leichter Renner. Und die neuen Pedalen an der Rennfräse sind eh zu schade zum benutzen! Zumal sie nicht mehr gebaut werden.


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2010)

Moin allerseits

Dank Anett konnten gestern wieder ein paar Aufbaukm absolviert werden  @Chaotenkind, Du wolltest am Donnerstag ja wieder mit, gelle?

@Alle, nächste Mainausfahrt wäre dann wieder 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus und zwar am Donnerstag. Noch wer Bock?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, Du wolltest am Donnerstag ja wieder mit, gelle?
> @Alle, nächste Mainausfahrt wäre dann wieder 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus und zwar am Donnerstag. Noch wer Bock?
> Gruß
> Google


 
Jo, lt. der Wetterfrösche heute morgen soll es am Donnerstag auch noch trocken bleiben! Zumindest von oben.
Ich schau mir heute nochmal den Reifen an....


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2010)

Und schmeiß bei der Gelegenheit gleich die Coladose raus und wechsele die Magura. Ist ja schrecklich bis man das Zeusch wegen so einer kleinen Panne wieder ein- und ausgebaut hat


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Januar 2010)

@Google... 
ich haette schon mal Lust mit dir am Main zu fahren, aber da ich meist nie frueher als 17:00 - 17:30 daheim bin ist das qusi zum Scheitern verurteilt 

@bone peeler & "Rest"...
wenn du Interesse hast, Freitag Abend gegen 18:00 ab Urberach wollte ich ne kleine Feierabendrunde drehen. So 2 std. denk ich. Ich mach dazu aber keinen LMB!


Da bin ich gespannt, was noch so an Rad-Aufbauten kommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

Die Magura wäre ne Überlegung, aber da brauche ich ne neue Gabel für den Wolf, die Reba hat keine Scheibenaufnahme. Allerdings, im Gegensatz zu deinen (und meinen) Scheibenbremsen, quitscht sie selbst bei diesem Sauwetter nicht.
Coladose raus? Ich glaube es hackt, das ist die optimale Schlechtwetterschaltung. Außerdem, raus ging ja schnell, bei rein hat sich am Anfang nur die Aufnahme für die Schaltbox verklemmt. Hätte die Helmlampe eher anschalten sollen, dann hätte ich es auch gleich gesehen und sie gleich zurück schieben können.


----------



## bone peeler (20. Januar 2010)

@ RedFlash: Klingt gut. Zeit passt auch. Und ich kann Dir gleich mein Lämpchen vorführen 

@ Google: Wie RedRum schon sagt... Böcke ja aber zeitlich nicht zu schaffen. Kann ja nicht jeder halbtags schaffen wie ihr


----------



## x-rossi (20. Januar 2010)

am main, gleich nach der "alten brücke", bitte vom gas gehen. die ersten küken sind geschlüpft


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ RedFlash: Klingt gut. Zeit passt auch. Und ich kann Dir gleich mein Lämpchen vorführen



Dann halten wir mal 18:00 Uhr an der Kirche fest 
Gefahren wird aber nur, wenn es nicht von oben runter kommt - is klar, ne 

Wer will kann sich gerne anschliessen. Dann nur kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und ich will beim Treppen runterfahren sitzen bleiben können!



War da nicht erst jemand im Krankenhaus


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> War da nicht erst jemand im Krankenhaus


 
Jo, aber die, die nicht sitzen bleiben wollen tun sich auch mal weh.
War da nicht erst was mit dem Kahnbein?

Ich dachte, der Scherz mit dem sitzenbleiben wollen, wäre auch so rübergekommen. Außerdem war es keine gemütliche Treppe mit nem normalen Steigungsverhältnis. Das Ding nannte sich, glaube ich, Northshore und war ziemlich steil. Naja, Bikepark und Racefully passen wohl nicht so gut zusammen. Und wer in Deutschland auf die Idee gekommen ist bei Fahrrädern die Vorderradbremse üblicherweise links zu montieren der gehört . Wer denkt denn, wenn schnell gehen muss, an sowas. Egal, vorbei, Bremsen jetzt Motorradfahrergerecht umgebaut. So wie es sich gehört. Rechts ist vorne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> War da nicht erst was mit dem Kahnbein? War auch keine Treppe
> 
> Ich dachte, der Scherz mit dem sitzenbleiben wollen, wäre auch so rübergekommen. Ist er doch auch



Ja, ja, immer diese FW Monster  nicht das es euch wie den Plauschern geht  viel FW macht faul   und dann werden aus den Bären die neuen Freireiter


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

Ich bin faul!
Bikeholic nervt immer, ich soll meinen Hintern öfter mal vom Sattel nehmen. Ist aber viel gemütlicher wenn man sitzen bleiben kann.


----------



## Hopi (20. Januar 2010)

Es ging mehr um das selber fahren,  schau dir die Freireiter an,  früher waren das noch alles Tourfahrer die sich den Taunus selbst erarbeiten wollten.

Und heute 

Heute steht als erstes die Frage wer den Shuttle Service macht oder ob der Bus wieder Räder mitnimmt 


Ne ne ne, was ist nur aus den Menschen geworden


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Coladose raus? Ich glaube es hackt,


Hey mal nicht beleidigend werden gelle?? Lästereien meinerseits bei der nächsten Panne sind Dir jetzt jedenfalls sicher.....Hach!! Ich freu mich schon  He,he..





RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Google...
> ich haette schon mal Lust mit dir am Main zu fahren, aber da ich meist nie frueher als 17:00 - 17:30 daheim bin ist das qusi zum Scheitern verurteilt





bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Google: Wie RedRum schon sagt... Böcke ja aber zeitlich nicht zu schaffen. Kann ja nicht jeder halbtags schaffen wie ihr


 Wer von Euch steht schon um 4:50 Uhr auf, Hä?? 





x-rossi schrieb:


> am main, gleich nach der "alten brücke", bitte vom gas gehen. die ersten küken sind geschlüpft


 Wenns russische wären, würd ich sogar stehen bleiben


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Januar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und wer in Deutschland auf die Idee gekommen ist bei Fahrrädern die Vorderradbremse üblicherweise links zu montieren der gehört . Wer denkt denn, wenn schnell gehen muss, an sowas. Egal, vorbei, Bremsen jetzt Motorradfahrergerecht umgebaut. So wie es sich gehört. Rechts ist vorne!



Noch nichtmal mit´m Trial-Moped wär ich im Traum auf die Idee gekommen, dass man sich mit der Bremse vertuen könnte. Und alles was grösser ist, ist ein offensichtlich so derartig anderes Fahrzeug, dass jede Verwechselungsgefahr gebannt ist.

Ich fahr auch viel Motorrad UND Fahrrad und hab noch nie im entferntesten ein Problem damit gehabt. Ganz im Gegenteil hatte ich wenig Spass an dem Leihbike in Neuseeland, wo diese Linksfahrer die Bremse an ihren Bikes falschrum montieren. Die ganze rechts fahrende Welt hat die Bremsen richtig herum, nicht nur Deutschland.

Und der Spruch heisst korrekt:

Das Gas ist rechts!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2010)

Ja, das auch!

Aber was macht man beim moppedfahren bei ner Gefahrenbremsung automatisch? Kupplungshebel voll durchziehen. Wo sitzt der? Links! Das ist bei mir einfach drin im Kopf. Und dann ich bin Linkshänder! Diese auf rechts ausgerichtete Welt ist anstrengend. Für mich ist rechts auf der linken Seite. Mein Fahrlehrer ist damals fast verzweifelt. Ich hab ihm dann gesagt, er solle einfach in die Richtung deuten, in die ich fahren soll. Bloß keine schnellen Anweisungen wie rechts abbiegen oder so.
Wollte mich ja an diese für mich merkwürdige Bremsenanordnung gewöhnen, gerade wegen der Problematik Leihbike. Das mit dem gewöhnen hat nicht geklappt, jetzt leihe ich mir nur noch welche in Neuseeland aus .

@google: das war doch nicht beleidigend gemeint. Man wirft so teure Bauteile doch nicht so einfach weg. Das ist Verschwendung! Ich mach nächstes Mal gleich das Licht an, dann sehe ich was und es geht schneller.


----------



## bone peeler (20. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wer von Euch steht schon um 4:50 Uhr auf, Hä??



Sehr viel später steh auch ich nicht auf. Aber ich bin frühestens viertel vor 5 daheim und meine Frau kommt mit dem Auto erst halb 6. Daher ist das für mich nicht zu schaffen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Es ging mehr um das selber fahren,  schau dir die Freireiter an,  früher waren das noch alles Tourfahrer die sich den Taunus selbst erarbeiten wollten.
> 
> Und heute
> 
> Heute steht als erstes die Frage wer den Shuttle Service macht oder ob der Bus wieder Räder mitnimmt


 
Wo ist der Shuttleservice?? Ich nerve Bikeholic schon seit einem Jahr, dass er mich den Hahnenkamm hochfährt, unten wieder abholt, wieder hochfährt....aber der sträubt sich.


----------



## Hopi (21. Januar 2010)

Dann ist es ja bei dir noch viel schlimmer, das Downhiller-Syndrom hat von dir auch ohne FW Monster Besitz ergriffen


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Sehr viel später steh auch ich nicht auf. Aber ich bin frühestens viertel vor 5 daheim und meine Frau kommt mit dem Auto erst halb 6. Daher ist das für mich nicht zu schaffen...


 Ja, ich weiß schon. Wir fahren schon recht früh los. Aber wir haben ja noch das WE, da geht dann schon mal öfter was gemeinsames 

*@ALLE *Schneesiff und Eis sind leider auch noch am Wochenende im Gelände vorzufinden, so dass Chaotenkind und ich auf dem Main ausweichen werden. Vielleicht schliessen sich noch Bikeholik und Ihr??? mit an? Treffpunkt ist Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus und es soll erst mal nur bis AB und zurück gehen. Ne Pause solls spontan in AB oder auf dem Rückweg in Seligenstadt geben. Näheres und Anmeldemöglichkeit

*HIER​*
Ausserdem gurken wir auch heute wie schon informiert am Main entlang. Wer sich loseisen kann: 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus!

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Dann ist es ja bei dir noch viel schlimmer, das Downhiller-Syndrom hat von dir auch ohne FW Monster Besitz ergriffen


 
Ja, auch wenn ich schneller den Berg oben bin als er, kommt beim Uphill immer der Wunsch auf, jetzt sofort Downhiller werden zu wollen.


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> [...]Treffpunkt ist Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus und es soll erst mal nur bis AB und zurück gehen. Ne Pause solls spontan in AB oder auf dem Rückweg in Seligenstadt geben. Näheres und Anmeldemöglichkeit
> 
> *HIER​*[...]



Mensch das koennte ich sogar mal wieder schaffen. Wann waere denn Treffpunkt in Seligenstadt an der Mainfaehre?


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Mensch das koennte ich sogar mal wieder schaffen. Wann waere denn Treffpunkt in Seligenstadt an der Mainfaehre?


So gegen 11:40/45 Uhr. Würde mich freuen wenns klappen würde


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> So gegen 11:40/45 Uhr. Würde mich freuen wenns klappen würde




Dann melde ich mich mal mit Vorbehalt zum Wetter an. Soll wieder schneien am Sonntag. Wuerde mich aber auch freuen


----------



## bone peeler (22. Januar 2010)

So... zurück von einer schönen kleinen Rundstrecke mit RedRum und meinem allerersten N8Ride. 

Hier die Route und Details: http://www.runsaturday.com/Train/Analyse/Activity/activityId/207878/subView/Map

(Ich liebe mein neues Spielzeug )

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2010)

Hi 

Morsche siehts Wetter eigentlich ganz gut aus. Es soll erst ab 16:00 Uhr leicht schneien (0,3 mm) 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0004151&d=1&prev=3days

Dann wirds ja was mit der Kaffefahrt 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2010)

So gerade mal Wilma upgegradet ...










... bei meiner alten Wilma Classic (15W) muß ich mich allerdings mit 1000 Lumen begnügen. 1100 gehen nur mit den neueren Wilmas (17W), die den Schalter im Gehäuse haben. Aber egal, auch so stehen die Chinaböller erstmal wieder im Schatten  Und mal gespannt, was die Lupianer im Laufe der Zeit aus Wilma noch rauskitzeln.

Was das Upgrade in echt bringt, kann man hier eindrucksvoll sehen. Und das ganze OHNE Laufzeitverluste beim Akku 

Bleibt nur die Frage, schafft Wilma es jetzt mich wieder auf's Rad zu locken ... auch noch bei Nacht


----------



## drinkandbike (24. Januar 2010)

shit..habe totale Rüsselseuche und falle für morgen aus
kai


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Januar 2010)

"Back in Town" - das Skifoarn war super! Außer einem Tag mit Schneefall hatte ich nur blauen Himmel und Sonnenschein bis zum abwinken.  



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich bin faul!
> Bikeholic nervt immer, ich soll meinen Hintern öfter mal vom Sattel nehmen. Ist aber viel gemütlicher wenn man sitzen bleiben kann.


  



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wo ist der Shuttleservice?? Ich nerve Bikeholic schon seit einem Jahr, dass er mich den Hahnenkamm hochfährt, unten wieder abholt, wieder hochfährt....aber der sträubt sich.


 ... und das wird er auch weiterhin tun! 



Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht schliessen sich noch Bikeholik und Ihr??? mit an?


Chaotenkind ist falls ich das richtig interpretiert habe und das Wetter es zuläßt wohl dabei. Ich entscheide mich morgen früh spontan, nachdem ich ins Wetterradar gesehen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Instantcold (24. Januar 2010)

Moin Frank,

ich komme euch entgegen, sollte ich um 11 Uhr nicht am Druckhaus sein, könnt Ihr mir ja entgegen kommen 

Bis später

Instantcold


----------



## x-rossi (24. Januar 2010)

11:20 am druckhaus wäre euch allen zu spät, oder?


----------



## faraketrek (24. Januar 2010)

nein mir nicht.
muss aber gleich los wenn ich um 11 da sein will....


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2010)

Oliver, die kommen aus allen Richtungen. Schwierig jetzt umzudisponieren. Vorschlag: Du fährst einfach uns nach und triffst uns wenn wir in AB kehrt machen. Kaffeepause ist dann in Seligenstadt. Bis Mainflingen sind wir auf der Seligenstädter Seite. Ab Mainflingen bis AB und zurück auf der AB-Seite. Komm, mach mit 

Ps. Ein bisserl Schneefall hält mich nicht ab. Jungs, Mädels?, Bis denne 

@drinkandbike, gute Besserung!


----------



## x-rossi (24. Januar 2010)

ok. ich wollte nur mit bis seligenstadt und wieder umdrehen.


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ps. Ein bisserl Schneefall hält mich nicht ab. Jungs, Mädels?, Bis denne



Da wollte ich mich gerade umziehen und dann dieser Blick beim rausschauen 
Mich schon. Bei dem Schneefall und Temperaturen wird es mir dann doch zu kalt 

P.S.: Ich will 25°C, Sonne und absolut keinen Schnee mehr! Sofort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ps. Ein bisserl Schneefall hält mich nicht ab. Jungs, Mädels?, Bis denne


... klinke mich aus! Hatte eine Woche lang genug Schnee im Skiurlaub und mache bei dem Wetter erst mal einen ruhigen. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Januar 2010)

Wie sieht denn der Mainradweg mittlerweile aus? Nur mit dem MTB fahrbar oder auch Crosser-tauglich?
Ich danke für Rückmeldungen 

Bin nach einer Einstiegs-und anschließender Regenerationswoche wieder völlig fit und steige ab morgen wieder ein. Asthmaverdacht hat sich nicht bestätigt


----------



## faraketrek (24. Januar 2010)

Mainradweg war heute schnee- und eisfrei. Jetzt schneits aber...


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Januar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Asthmaverdacht hat sich nicht bestätigt



Na, das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten!


----------



## x-rossi (24. Januar 2010)

welche HR naben kennt ihr denn, die qualitativ hochwertig, aber dennoch beinahe oder ganz geräuschlos laufen?


----------



## drinkandbike (24. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> welche HR naben kennt ihr denn, die qualitativ hochwertig, aber dennoch beinahe oder ganz geräuschlos laufen?




chris king 
dt swiss 240
xtr (schon etwas lauter)


----------



## theobviousfaker (24. Januar 2010)

Zwischen CK und 240s reiht sich aber noch die Hope Pro2 als zweitleiseste Nabe ein 

Mal im Ernst: Neben Shimano ist mir kein bekannter Hersteller bekannt (ugh, tolle Formulierung). Es gab da noch eine dubiose französisch-taiwanesische Firma mit einer 120-Rastpunkte HR-Nabe mitn dubios-informationsloser Seite und einem eher schottisch-englisch anmutenden Namen den ich leider vergessen hab (mac-irgendwas?). Soll laut EINEM beitrag im MTBR genauso lautlos sein wie Shimano... das ist das einzige was ich zu dem thema ausgraben konnte


----------



## drinkandbike (24. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Zwischen CK und 240s reiht sich aber noch die Hope Pro2 als zweitleiseste Nabe ein



chris king ist sehr dezent - die dt 240 aber noch einwenig leiser - die Hope II ist allerdings eine Sirene oder Martinshorn!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> welche HR naben kennt ihr denn, die qualitativ hochwertig, aber dennoch beinahe oder ganz geräuschlos laufen?



Vor Jahren gab's mal LX Silent Clutch, die waren komplett geräuschlos


----------



## x-rossi (24. Januar 2010)

das's doch doof, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (25. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Mainradweg war heute schnee- und eisfrei. Jetzt schneits aber...



Tja, das war`s dann wohl mit schnee- und eisfrei  

Wie mir dieser Winter auf den Zeiger geht......noch 5 Wochen bis Trainingslager Süditalien!


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2010)

Moin, moin

also die gestrige GA-Tour AB und zurück hat mir mal wieder meine augenblickliche Fitness dargelegt 

Übrigens: Gestern gings super zu fahren und die Schneeflöckchen haben mal gar nicht gestört 

*Ich möchte mal vorfühlen für morgen: Kann jemand mitfahren 17:00/30 Druckhaus? So 2,5 Stündchen Fahrzeit? Ich bin auf alle Fälle am Main unterwegs.*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Januar 2010)

Ich schau mir morgen früh mal die Radwegverhältnisse an und entscheide dann.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das's doch doof, oder?



Silent Clutch war in jeder Hinsicht genial: geräuschlos _und_ unendlich viele Rastpunkte. Hats leider nie über LX geschafft


----------



## x-rossi (25. Januar 2010)

missverständnis. ich meinte doof, dass es nix lautloses mehr gibt.


----------



## theobviousfaker (25. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> missverständnis. ich meinte doof, dass es nix lautloses mehr gibt.



*d'accord!*


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Ich möchte mal vorfühlen für morgen: Kann jemand mitfahren 17:00/30 Druckhaus? So 2,5 Stündchen Fahrzeit? Ich bin auf alle Fälle am Main unterwegs.*


 Bin ich nun doch nicht, es ist mir heutenachmittag zu kalt  Ich mach lieber Überstunden...


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Bin ich nun doch nicht, es ist mir heutenachmittag zu kalt  Ich mach lieber Überstunden...


 ... na, wer wird denn da schwächeln!?


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2010)

Mir ist auch zu kalt, außerdem stellenweise noch glatt auf dem Mainradweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _jazzman_ (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Eisbären,
ich poste es mal hier rein, auch wenn es kein Verkaufsthread ist. Bitte steinigt mich deswegen nicht gleich. Auf Grund des Objekts und Standorts könnte es vielleicht für euch am interessantesten sein.

Ich verkaufe ein *Giant XTC 1* Hardtail.
Das Bike wurde neu aufgebaut und max 5km gefahren. Die verbauten Teile waren bis auf Lenker und Sattel alles Neuteile.

Das Bike hat folgende Ausstattung
Rahmen: Giant XTC 1 (schwarz/rot), Größe L
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride Disc
Bremsen: Shimano SLX Disc (180/160)
Bremshebel: Shimano SLX
Schalthebel: Shimano SLX
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX
Kurbel: Shimano SLX
Lenker: Easton EA50
Sattel: Ghost
Reifen: Schwalbe RocketRon 2.1
Standort: Gelnhausen/Altenhaßlau

Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte per PN mailen...
Das Bike kann nach Absprache in Gelnhausen besichtigt werden.

Viele Grüße aus Österreich,
Niko


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... na, wer wird denn da schwächeln!?


 Was  Wie  Wer  Wo isser?? Wenn ich den erwische


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Was  Wie  Wer  Wo isser?? Wenn ich den erwische


 
Den erwische ich heute abend. Der will auf den Hometrainer und da kann er nicht abhauen! Werde ihn bewachen, nicht runter lassen, antreiben bis er auf dem Zahnfleisch fährt...und die Schachtel Mon Cherie dabei vertilgen.


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2010)

Ich seh schon. Ihr seid das perfekte S&M Paar


----------



## x-rossi (26. Januar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... na, wer wird denn da schwächeln!?


na na, der google wird sicher alle seine touren im sommer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 genießen


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich seh schon. Ihr seid das perfekte S&M Paar


Ja natürlich! ... und das merkst Du erst jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> na na, der google wird sicher alle seine touren im sommer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Schön wärs. Die fehlenden KM und HM hol ich nimmer auf 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja natürlich! ... und das merkst Du erst jetzt?


  Wenn Du Dich jemanden anvertrauen möchtest, ich bin für Dich da


----------



## IronShit (28. Januar 2010)

Sagt mal...
wer fährt denn hier gerade eigentlich mit Spikes durch die Gegend?
in Anbetracht der Wetterverhältnisse überleg ich mir gerade, ob es Sinn macht sich ein Paar anzuschaffen. 
Wie sehen eure Erfahrungen mit Ice Spiker/ Ice Spiker Pro aus? 
Sehe das Gewicht nicht unbedingt als Argument für die Pro-Variant, habe aber ab und an mal gehört, dass die Spikes bei der einfachen Variante doch erheblich anfälliger sein sollen, als beim Pro....


----------



## xstream301 (28. Januar 2010)

Hab dazu gestern nen Thread im TechTalk aufgemacht und super antworten bekommen... der Pro ist wohl die bessere wahl vorallem da der Preisunterschied minimal ist wenn man bei Hibike bestellt... da beide aber z.Z. eh nicht erhältlich sind > ausverkauft, ist es egal welchen du nimmst


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2010)

Moin moin allerseits

draussen ist es ja nicht mehr so kalt und ich _*beabsichtige*_ heute trotz des Schneefalls der vergangenen Tage, mal zu schauen wie es am Mainradweg geht.

Startzeit irgendwas zwischen 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja wer. Dann ist auch die Wahrscheinlichkeit 100 %, das ich tatsächlich heute fahre 


Gruß

Google


----------



## IronShit (28. Januar 2010)

hey google,
*ich bin dabei.*


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2010)

Ok, dann machen wir 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus?


----------



## IronShit (28. Januar 2010)

klingt gut! 
2,5 bis 3h Fahrzeit?


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2010)

Ich dachte auch so an 2,5 Stunden Fahr/Schlitterzeit. Schöööön am Main lang. Das gefällt Dir doch so, gelle?? 

Bis 17:00 Uhr.


----------



## IronShit (28. Januar 2010)

...habe ich schonmal was schlechtes über den Main gesagt...


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2010)

Maddin, falls Du nochmals hier liest. Eventuell brauchst Du länger zu mir wegen des Schnees. Sollte dies der Fall sein ruf mich bitte an, dass ich Dir entgegen fahren kann.

Tschö bis denne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Startzeit irgendwas zwischen 17:00 - 18:00 Uhr


Hi Google, wenn die Startzeiten mal wieder Richtung 18:00 Uhr gehen, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei! 

Macht bitte mal einen Lagebericht, wie es am Main aussieht.

Euch beiden viel Spaß.


----------



## loti (28. Januar 2010)

Hier meine Schneetour für Sonntag:
Sonntag, 31.1.2010                                             

Abfahrt:   9:30 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:  13:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

Tour zu den Dietesheimer Steinbruchseen, ohne Pause, ca. 50 km, 300 Höhenmeter
Gruß
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2010)

Da kam mir doch eben jemand mit dem Radl entgegen. Steinheim, Nähe Toom. Sah aus wie Google, hab das Fenster runtergekurbelt und im Auto nen Tanz aufgeführt, aber der guckte so angestrengt geradeaus, dass er nix mitbekommen hat!

War heute leider nicht online, sonst wäre ich wohl mitgekommen.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Januar 2010)

bei bike-components wurden die lieferzeiten schon immer einghalten.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Januar 2010)

Ne, wurden sie nicht  
Werd mir am Wochenende wohl den Conti Spikereifen holen. Seh da keine wesentlichen Unterschiede technischer Natur.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Januar 2010)

die scheinen dich wohl zu kennen und ärgern dich 

dein werkzeug kann ich dir übrigens wieder zurück geben. hat nicht funktioniert, die lager sind noch drin, der hebel ist zu kurz. auch das andere tool + verlängerung vom kollesch hats nicht geschafft.

sieht so aus, als ob da specialized die "geforderten" 70 Nm eingehalten und zusätzlich noch loctite benutzt hat. und jetzt steh ich da. muss wohl doch in nen shop damit.

und falls du fragst: ich habe von vorneherein schon immer versucht in die richtige richtung zu öffnen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Januar 2010)

WD40-Bad. Wenn du willst kannst du ne große Dose von mir haben, für lau. Ich hab nen WD40-schei$$enden Esel (wirklich).
Apropos: Stimmt wohl  bei der Gabel konnte sie mir auch nur wenige Euros entgegenkommen, also musste ich abwinken.

Achso nochwas: Langer Hebel und dann mit einem schweren Hammer draufschlagen wirkt manchmal Wunder. Schlagbohrer-Effekt, erprobt und bewährt.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Januar 2010)

ok, mim hammer versuch ich mal. und wd40 löst loctite auf, oder was?


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Google, wenn die Startzeiten mal wieder Richtung 18:00 Uhr gehen, bin ich auch mal wieder dabei!
> 
> Macht bitte mal einen Lagebericht, wie es am Main aussieht.
> 
> Euch beiden viel Spaß.


 Hi Ingo wenn ich vorher weiß wann Du 18:00 Uhr kannst, dann kann ich mich evtl. einrichten. Einfach melden  Der Mainradweg ist so gut wie frei bis kurz nach Seligenstadt. Kein Problem. Dann war zwar nicht geräumt aber es liegt nicht viel Schnee, gestern kein Eis, alles Palletti.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> hab das Fenster runtergekurbelt und im Auto nen Tanz aufgeführt, aber der guckte so angestrengt geradeaus, dass er nix mitbekommen hat!


Ach Du warst das  Aufgrund meines Aussehens passiert es mir ja öfters, dass Frauen hinter mir herschreien und so weiter  Deswegen auch mein starrer Blick. Ich bin ja schliesslich verheiratet 


x-rossi schrieb:


> wd40 löst loctite auf, oder was?


Da hilft nur schön heiß machen am besten rot glühend. Das brennt Loctite mit Sicherheit weg 


*Leute, ich wollt am Sonntag die Aschaffenburgtour vom letzten WE nachholen (was soll derzeit auch sonst gehen ) mit Kaffeepause in Seligenstadt wenn erwünscht. Hat wer Interesse? * Das heutige Tief bringt eh keinen Neuschnee in der Ebene.

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ok, mim hammer versuch ich mal. und wd40 löst loctite auf, oder was?


WD40 löst so ziemlich alles auf  deswegen soll man es ja auch niemals zum Schmieren benutzen, da es auch Öl und Fett wunderbar auswäscht und unter Last sich selbst auch verflüchtigt bzw. keine genügenden Schmiereigenschaften hat. Aber für solche Fälle wie deinen optimal  Ich hab nach einem WD40-Bad schon zusammengerostete Teile die zehn Jahre lang draußen im Regen standen auseinander gekriegt. Wenigstens einen Tag drin "einweichen" lassen, das kriecht schön in alle Ritzen D).



Google schrieb:


> *Leute, ich wollt am Sonntag die Aschaffenburgtour vom letzten WE nachholen (was soll derzeit auch sonst gehen ) mit Kaffeepause in Seligenstadt wenn erwünscht. Hat wer Interesse? * Das heutige Tief bringt eh keinen Neuschnee in der Ebene.


Da würde ich mich eventuell anschließen. Ich will mir am Samstag Spikes holen und muss schauen ob ich sie am gleichen Tag auch noch genügend einfahren kann um vorzeitigem Zahnausfall vorzubeugen. Was ist denn so die Fahrtzeit zwischen den Pausen (um meine Füße aufzutauen)?


----------



## RedRum05 (29. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> [...] Das heutige Tief bringt eh keinen Neuschnee in der Ebene.



Ich melde mich lieber nicht an, weil sonst schneit es wieder und ueber den Neuschnee brauchen wir nicht mehr wetten. Der faellt hier gerade ohne Ende seid 2 std! 
Da geh ich doch lieber wieder ne Stunde auf die Rolle und mit den Laufschuhen in den Schnee. 

Euch viel Spass und Sturzfreie Fahrt


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2010)

*Aufgrund der riesigen Resonanz für die Sonntagstour habe ich mal ein LMB gemacht *

Der Main der Main, was solls denn sonst sein  ​


theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was ist denn so die Fahrtzeit zwischen den Pausen (um meine Füße aufzutauen)?


Es gibt nur die Kaffepause auf dem Rückweg, d.h. vom Druckhaus aus sind dann schon gut 2 Stunden gefahren bevor es warm um die Käsquanten wird. Und bitte!: Du brauchst da keine Spikes! sonst fällst Du mir noch vor Erschöpfung vom Rad 


RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich melde mich lieber nicht an, weil sonst schneit es wieder und ueber den Neuschnee brauchen wir nicht mehr wetten. Der faellt hier gerade ohne Ende seid 2 std!


Mensch Meier  der fällt zwar aber weder in Ffm noch in HU bleibt bis jetzt was liegen. Stell Dir vor, Sonntag solls trocken sein 

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2010)

Ich bin leider nicht da sonst wär ich dabei... Aber nächste Woche wieder


----------



## x-rossi (29. Januar 2010)

wenn der mainradweg nicht wirklich frei von scheematsch ist, dann überlegt euch das noch mal gut. ab heute abend bis montag solls bis -5 grad, mindestens aber -2 grad kalt werden, was ein schönes zufrieren der tiefen spurrillen bedeutet.

@ faker: wenn du unbedingt die icespiker pro möchtest, kannst du gerne meine, noch original verpackten haben. zum BC-preis, versteht sich. ich hab die 2.35er swampthing drauf geschnallt, die sollten mir reichen. die spikes bestelle ich dann gleich wieder nach, bekomme ja eh schnell geliefert 

sonntag möchte ich auch nach AB, aber nicht am main entlang. den mainweg habe ich satt, ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen momentan und zu offen liegt er auch, wenn man an den wind denkt.

deswegen fahre ich ab hanau-steinheim wieder durch die local forrests über die ausgeschilderten radwaldwege nach AB, wenn auch die bodenbeschaffenheit ein wenig spektakulär werden könnte. mit etwas glück fährt der förster mit seinem dicken range rover jedoch wie immer die wege schön platt, was das vorankommen nach AB wesentlich erleichtern dürfte.


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2010)

2 Stunden ohne aufwärmen schaff ich grad noch  wobei ich ja die Anfahrt zu dir noch mit einberechnen muss. Naja, vielleicht S-Bahn.

@rossi: Die Ice Spiker Pro kosten doch fast das doppelte als mein anvisierter Conti  Andere Mütter haben auch genagelte Töchter 

Was die Tour angeht, hat Rossi ja nicht ganz unrecht was Boden und Wind angeht. Naja was solls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Januar 2010)

@ Google: die startzeiten ab druckhaus wären 10 minuten vor jeder halben stunde für anreisende per s-bahn irgendwie sinniger. es sei denn, du möchtest auf mitfahrer verzichten, die auf die s-bahn angewiesen sind.

samstags dagegen sind startzeiten zur vollen stunde (+5 min) ok.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hi Ingo wenn ich vorher weiß wann Du 18:00 Uhr kannst, dann kann ich mich evtl. einrichten. Einfach melden



Hi Frank, am Dienstag und am Donnerstag möchte ich gerne radeln. Abfahrtzeit 18:00 wäre für mich gerade so machbar. Falls Du Dich also mit mir zusammen tun magst, gerne. Dies gilt selbstverständlich für alle anderen, die sich am Dienstag und Donnerstag ab 18:00 zum Nachtradeln zusammenschließen möchten.

Mein Vorschlag wäre dann der Mainradweg! ... war am Wochenende mit Chaotenkind zu Fuß auf dem Hahnenkamm und es war selbst auf den WAB`s so glatt, dass es mich aus dem Stand bergauf von den Füßen gehauen hat. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wo ich einen günstigen Laufradsatz herbekomme, der für Felgen- und Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (die Scheibe muß mit sechs Schrauben befestigt werden) geeignet ist? 

... und vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Conti Spikereifen 240 "hinten" (wegen dem besseren Schneeantrieb / Profil) und dem Schwalbe Icespiker 360 "vorne"? Habe mich letztens mit jemandem unterhalten der die Kombination empfohlen hat. Habt Ihr Erfahrungen?


----------



## faraketrek (29. Januar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wo ich einen günstigen Laufradsatz herbekomme, der für Felgen- und Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (die Scheibe muß mit sechs Schrauben befestigt werden) geeignet ist?



[Edit] ich seh grad, die ist mit Centerlock... aber ist doch eigentlich egal, oder willst du die Scheiben immer umschrauben?

http://www.actionsports.de/Laufraed...-Centerlock-Mavic-221-Laufradsatz::23277.html

Das ist günstig. kenne die Felgen allerdings nicht.

Gruß,

Frank

P.S. Die Cassetten bzw. Verschleißsets sind dort auch recht günstig.



			
				x-rossi schrieb:
			
		

> sonntag möchte ich auch nach AB, aber nicht am main entlang. den mainweg  habe ich satt, ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen momentan und zu offen  liegt er auch, wenn man an den wind denkt.
> 
> deswegen fahre ich ab hanau-steinheim wieder durch die local forrests über die ausgeschilderten  radwaldwege nach AB, wenn auch die bodenbeschaffenheit ein wenig  spektakulär werden könnte. mit etwas glück fährt der förster mit seinem  dicken range rover jedoch wie immer die wege schön platt, was das  vorankommen nach AB wesentlich erleichtern dürfte.


Wird das ne Tour, also gleich wieder zurück oder willst du in AB irgendwas erledigen? Würde evtl. gerne mitkommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Januar 2010)

Hast recht, der Laufradsatz ist günstig! ... und die Scheiben wollte ich ganz sicher nicht ständig umschrauben. Danke


----------



## faraketrek (29. Januar 2010)

@Bikeholic

In der Artikelbeschreibung steht Rigida ZAC Felge, in der Überschrift aber Mavic! Nimm lieber Kontakt auf falls du dort bestellen willst


----------



## x-rossi (29. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Wird das ne Tour, also gleich wieder zurück oder willst du in AB irgendwas erledigen? Würde evtl. gerne mitkommen.


 wäre cool, wenn du mitkommen würdest, denn ich werde die 10 kg kartoffeln vom bauern zusammen mit dem gemüse sicher nicht alleine nach hause schaffen 

ok, kommt drauf an, wie lange wir diesmal hin brauchen. letzten warens 2:15, dann sind wir dort in der altstadt irgendwo lecker eingekehrt und danach mit dem zug wieder heim. zug 8,50  oder so 

diesmal könnten wir am main entlang wieder richtung hanau, wenn der weg ok ist. dann kämen wir grob gerechnet auf 3:30.

uhrzeit ist noch nicht geplant.

@ maddin: du wieder mit? 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch eine Idee wo ich einen günstigen Laufradsatz herbekomme, der für Felgen- und Scheibenbremsenaufnahme (die Scheibe muß mit sechs Schrauben befestigt werden) geeignet ist?


http://cgi.ebay.de/26-Laufradsatz-R...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile?hash=item4838e636eb


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2010)

@Laufradsatz: Die Mavic X221 ist die alte Bezeichnung der XM317. Sehr gut verarbeitet und wahnsinnig stabil (bei moderaten 440g), aber auch sehr schmal: 17mm Maulweite. Aber ruhig mal nachfragen ob auch wirklich die verbaut ist  Der Preis ist übrigens echt krass  da kriegt man ein gutes Gefühl für die Einkaufspreise der Händler 
@rossi: der verlinkter LRS hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere noch schmalere Felgen, 16,x oder sowas und ist vom Gewicht abgeschätzt eher was für leichtere Menschen


----------



## IronShit (29. Januar 2010)

@rossi: hätte auf jeden Fall lust! weiß aber noch nicht, ob ich Zeit hab. Ich sag einfach morgen nochmal bescheid.. wenn ich dabei bin würde ich als Startzeit irgendwas in Richtung 10Uhr supporten


----------



## faraketrek (29. Januar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Laufradsatz: Die Mavic X221 ist die alte Bezeichnung der XM317. Sehr gut verarbeitet und wahnsinnig stabil (bei moderaten 440g), aber auch sehr schmal: 17mm Maulweite. Aber ruhig mal nachfragen ob auch wirklich die verbaut ist  Der Preis ist übrigens echt krass  da kriegt man ein gutes Gefühl für die Einkaufspreise der Händler
> @rossi: der verlinkter LRS hat wenn ich mich recht erinnere noch schmalere Felgen, 16,x oder sowas und ist vom Gewicht abgeschätzt eher was für leichtere Menschen



Die Sun-Felge sieht aber breiter aus:
http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...=7&lay2=16&lay3=1&lay4=1&prodid=2110000400-01


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Januar 2010)

Mea culpa, hat 27mm außen, innen also geschätzte 19-20. Wiegt aber auch massive 550g (bei Sun nochmal +10% aufschlagen! -> 600g realistisch). Vergleiche Mavic XM719 (19mm innen, 480g real) welche ich persönlich seit fast fünf Jahren fahre und ich nur loben kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. Januar 2010)

Ööööhm ja, muß mich erst mal sortieren bei den vielen posts. In meinem Alter ist das nimmer so leicht...





x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn der mainradweg nicht wirklich frei von scheematsch ist, dann überlegt euch das noch mal gut. ab heute abend bis montag solls bis -5 grad, mindestens aber -2 grad kalt werden, was ein schönes zufrieren der tiefen spurrillen bedeutet.


 Also Spurrillen wirds da keine geben. Zu wenig Schnee am Mainradweg. Es sei denn da kommt jetzt noch was runter was liegen bleibt, das weiß aber keiner. Ganz so schlimm wirds jetzt noch nicht mit den Temperaturen. Auf Morgen kommts an wie sich der Tag gestaltet. Alles grenzwertig...kann keiner genau wissen...Momentaner Wille ist: " Ich probiers.





x-rossi schrieb:


> sonntag möchte ich auch nach AB, aber nicht am main entlang. den mainweg habe ich satt, ich kann ihn nicht mehr sehen


 Der Mainradweg geht mir mom auch ziemlich auffen Sack aber was ist die Alternative  Ich würd liebend gerne bei Dir im Gelände mitfahren aber da ist nach meiner Meinung nach die Schlitterpartie ( durchweg -5 C°) garantiert wenn man keine Spikes hat (Ich kauf mir keine, hab kein Bock derzeit Laufräder für Discs + Spikes zu investieren). Falls Ihr fahrt ist auf alle Fälle ein Lagebericht fällig 


x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Google: die startzeiten ab druckhaus wären 10 minuten vor jeder halben stunde für anreisende per s-bahn irgendwie sinniger. es sei denn, du möchtest auf mitfahrer verzichten, die auf die s-bahn angewiesen sind. samstags dagegen sind startzeiten zur vollen stunde (+5 min) ok.


 Natürlich freue ich mich wenn Ihr mitfahrt, keine Frage  Soll ich generell die Startzeiten entsprechend ändern?....und das bringt dann auch was?? Wenn ichs rechtzeitig weiß, dass auch wirklich einer mitfährt, dann kann ichs auch  entprechend ändern/einstellen.





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Frank, am Dienstag und am Donnerstag möchte ich gerne radeln. Abfahrtzeit 18:00 wäre für mich gerade so machbar. Falls Du Dich also mit mir zusammen tun magst, gerne.


 Ei hör mal, na Klar  Allerdings nur an einem der von Dir besagten Tage ( Die Family braucht mich ( ich bilds mir ein)) Such Dir einen Tag aus und ich richte mich danach 

Gruß an alle

Ps. Ich finds klasse wie viele bei den Widrigkeiten zum biken gewillt sind


----------



## x-rossi (29. Januar 2010)

die startzeiten zu ändern war nur ein anreiz, weil die s-bahn um 11:15 ankommt und nicht um 11:00. aber wenns bei dir wegen 15 minuten drauf ankommt ... dann sitz halt 15 minuten weniger am kuchen im naturfreu(n)denhaus 

ansonsten, die harten fahren wieder durch den wald, gelle! seit november fahren wir ohne spikes und sind immer angekommen


----------



## Google (29. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber wenns bei dir wegen 15 minuten drauf ankommt


 Ne darauf kommts net an  Hab ich das so geschrieben oder interpretierst Du zwischen den Zeilen ?
Das ist mir schnuppe ob 11:00 Uhr oder 11:15 Uhr. Hauptsache es kommt wer mit.


----------



## x-rossi (30. Januar 2010)

letzten sonntag wäre ich gerne mit gekommen, wenn auch nur bis nach seligenstadt. aber 11:00 start ging nicht wegen s-bahn


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2010)

Ja Klar hätte mich auch gefreut. Wie gesagt, wenn ich es rechtzeitig weiß, dass ein S-Bahner mitwill, dann kann ich es auch gleich entsprechend planen 


x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn der mainradweg nicht wirklich frei von scheematsch ist, dann überlegt euch das noch mal gut. ab heute abend bis montag solls bis -5 grad, mindestens aber -2 grad kalt werden, was ein schönes zufrieren der tiefen spurrillen bedeutet.


Ich hab mir heut ne kritische Stelle angeschaut. Sieht echt mies aus, so dass Morgen einfach zu viele Streckenabschnitte stark vereist sind, dass Sie nur mit Rumgeschlittere fahrbar sein werden. Das macht keinen Sinn. Deshalb: *Morgige Tour ist hiermit abgesagt *

Allerdings kann ich mir noch weniger Waldwege vorstellen....das geht nur mit Spikes. Falls Ihr fahrt würd mich mal interessieren wie es gegangen ist.


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2010)

ööööhhhmm  10 cm in ner halben oder dreiviertelstunde?  Hier schneits wie Sau 

Öööhmmm vieleicht geht dann morgen doch was????


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2010)

Da ich hier und in anderen Fred's auch schon von Alternativprogrammen gelesen habe und ich mich noch in der Bikepause befinde hier mal mein geplantes morgiges Programm:

Die Rückersbacher rauf und runter zu FUSS, Cappupause anschließend im Schluchthof. Wer zu faul zum runterlaufen ist, kann ja nen Schlitten nehmen. Das ganze ist natürlich auch familienkompatibel ...

Wer Interesse


----------



## theobviousfaker (30. Januar 2010)

Man, was ärger ich mich. War den ganzen Tag in Frankfurt (studidemo) und schneetechnisch sah da alles Stollen-kompatibel aus, gar net wild. Hab mich dann entschieden nicht mehr zum Hibike zu fahren (dauert ewig mit Rückfahrt, spät, kalt, erschöpft..) und dann komm ich zu Hause an, steig aus der S-Bahn und denk mich trifft der Schlag: Die Autos die anhalten müssen driften mit blockierenden Rädern bis zur Haltelinie und jede Straßenüberquerung ist ein kleines Abenteuer. Und bis jetzt ist der Mist nur festgefahren, noch nicht gefroren. 
Hätt ich mir doch die Spikes geholt...


----------



## x-rossi (30. Januar 2010)

basti und ich sind heute zur besten zeit gegen 15:00 zu unserer "entlang der kinzig"-tour aufgebrochen, und haben die kinzig nicht mehr gefunden vor lauter schnee  der schneefall hat uns tatsächlich eine stunde die sicht genommen, sogar für die brille wars zu viel.

zu den bodenverhältnissen - dazu darf ich vielleicht was anmerken, da ich seit dem 03.november ja regelmäßig alle wochenenden bei jeder witterung in den wäldern aktiv war - mainradweg ist auf der südseite unfahrbar im tiefschnee, auf der nordseite ab schleuse dietesheim bis hanau wurde vorbildlich der schnee weggeschoben.

für morgen verlasse ich mich auf den tapferen förster, dass der uns wieder zwei fette rillen durch den wald nach AB fährt. dafür brauche ich auch nicht meine spikes, das schaffe ich auch mit nem 2,35er swampthing. hat heute von 15:00 bis 19:00 ja auch ganz gut geklappt.

vielleicht noch der kleine gag zur kinzig-tour - das ist aus ihr geworden  

start morgen früh 10:20 ab druckhaus richtung AB durch die wälder, dominik, maddin und basti sind schon mal dabei.

wer interesse hat, um 10:20 am druckhaus sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Januar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da ich hier und in anderen Fred's auch schon von Alternativprogrammen gelesen habe und ich mich noch in der Bikepause befinde hier mal mein geplantes morgiges Programm:
> 
> Die Rückersbacher rauf und runter zu FUSS, Cappupause anschließend im Schluchthof. Wer zu faul zum runterlaufen ist, kann ja nen Schlitten nehmen. Das ganze ist natürlich auch familienkompatibel ...
> 
> Wer Interesse


Hey Volker gute Idee! Wir haben uns eh schon lange nicht mehr gesehen  Meine Family kommt aber komplett mit gelle?  Wieviel Uhr? 14:00 beim Schluchthof?

Sonntagstourer, ich bitte um Lagebericht. Oliver, ich probiers mal mit Joggen im Schnee


----------



## faraketrek (30. Januar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> .
> 
> vielleicht noch der kleine gag zur kinzig-tour - das ist aus ihr geworden



 ha ist ja geil wie ist das denn zustandegekommen?  Brille verschneit und nach Gehör gefahren?  .

Bis morgen vielleicht.

Frank


----------



## x-rossi (30. Januar 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Brille verschneit und nach Gehör gefahren?  .


irgendeine abartige kombination aus beidem  bis morgen


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Volker gute Idee! Wir haben uns eh schon lange nicht mehr gesehen  Meine Family kommt aber komplett mit gelle?  Wieviel Uhr? 14:00 beim Schluchthof?



Ok, 14:00 Schluchthof ...


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2010)

Wir nehmen ne Thermoskanne Glühwein mit


----------



## Adrenalino (31. Januar 2010)

So ihr liebe Leud, heut hab ichs einfach mal probiert und hab mein MTB reaktiviert. Hab meine Contis Edge in 1.9 mit 2,1bar aufgezogen und bin los.

Ja was soll ich sagen. Es war, zumindest hier im Wald, absolut super zu fahren. Kreuz und quer durch den Enkheimer/Fechenheimer/Bischofsheimer Wald und zum Schluss noch am Berger/Bischemer Hang entlang.

Sobald die Wege vereisen ist natürlich Schluss mit lustig. Aber da es ja eher noch Schneenachschub geben soll wird es wohl weiter gut zu fahren sein.
Solange es so bleibt in den Wäldern und das Wetter einigermaßen stabil bleibt fahre ich zumindest Sonntags MTB, bevorzugt mittags. Falls sich jemand demnächst anschließen möchte?........

Auf Radwege hab ich wenig Bock es sei denn die lassen sich genau so gut fahren wie die Waldwege.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (31. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Sonntagstourer, ich bitte um Lagebericht. Oliver, ich probiers mal mit Joggen im Schnee


hi Google. es war wohl besser dass du nicht mitgekommen bist, weil ich -  bezüglich der wege und der streckenführun - wieder mal zuviel versprochen habe 

trotz allem war die tour insgesamt gelungen - vielleicht gerade wegen den vielen überraschungen . was für die zukünftigen touren bedeutet, dass ich einfach bekannt gebe dass sie dann und dann beginnen - _und der weg das ziel ist_ _[theobviousfaker]_. 

die tour war hart trotz 11er schnitt. der schnee war teilweise einfach zu hoch und pappig, und die trails - laut openmtb suuuper - dann irgendwie ganz anders, als gedacht. zum glück lag diese fehlerquote aber nur bei geschätzten 10%.

die stammbesetzung faker, maddin, basti und ich wird demnach bestehen bleiben, und alle die mit wollen, können sich dann gerne anschließen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Januar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wir nehmen ne Thermoskanne Glühwein mit


... hamse tatsächlich  Auch sonst hat mir unsere "Tour" gefallen, tolle Winterlandschaft auf dem Weg nach oben und  - zumindest für die Kurzen die mitwaren - eine lange Rodelbahn. Vllt postet Frank mal ein Bild.

Manchmal darf man hier auch "radlos" sein.


----------



## Google (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo allerseits

ich möchte mal behaupten es war der schönstes Wintertag bisher und von daher genau richtig ne Schneewanderung mit Family and Friends gemacht zu haben  Frische Luft, Sonne, über die geplante Deutschlandtour gesprochen.

War schön winterlich









x-rossi, sprich Dich aus. Wie hast Du diesmal die Gruppe strapaziert? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (31. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung! Ich hab nix worüber ich mich beschweren könnte, die Tour war geil. Irgendwelche "Pathfinding-Probleme" waren für mich eher nebensächlich 











Interessant übrigens wie wenig Farbnuancen des Schnees im Licht/Schatten die Kamera erfassen konnte. Die Bilder sind im Vergleich zu dem was ich sah total flach und leblos.
Ebenfalls krass war der Temperaturunterschied zwischen Wald und Stadt. Als wir in Seligenstadt ankamen habe ich nach den ersten Metern auf der Straße direkt angefangen zu frieren, das Halstuch musste ich ins Gesicht ziehen. Schnell zurück in den Wald..!


----------



## IronShit (31. Januar 2010)

Ich kann mich Faker nur anschließen, die "Pathfinding-Probleme" waren tatsächlich nebensächlich. Danke an Rossi fürs Strecke raussuchen 

Die Bodenverhältnisse waren zwar nicht immer ganz einfach, aber dafür konnte man tatsächlich immer fahren, gab nur wenige wirklich glatte Stellen. 

Der Main Radweg war zumindest heute Nachmittag nur an wenigen Stellen geräumt (um Seligenstadt), aber auch sehr gut befahrbar. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass sich im Laufe des morgigen Tages die Räummaschinen an die Arbeit machen und dann bis auf das Stück zwischen Kilianusbrücke und Klein-Ostheim auch wieder alles frei sein wird.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Februar 2010)

noja, dann wars ja doch nur halb so schlimm 

und die "echte" kinzig-tour guided dann aber der maddin irgendwann, hab ich mir sagen lassen


----------



## Google (1. Februar 2010)

*Wie siehts eigentlich mit Biken heute oder morgen aus, Startzeit Druckhaus zwischen 17 - circa 18:00 Uhr???. Mainradweg was sonst im Dunkeln. Bei Schneefall fahre ich auf alle Fälle, bei Regen nicht (könnte morgen passieren, ich trau dem Wetterbericht nicht ganz..)*

Grüße

Google


----------



## IronShit (1. Februar 2010)

hey google, morgen wäre ich vielleicht dabei. wie siehts bei bikeholic aus? 
könnte auch mit 18:00 Start leben


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2010)

Mist, da ignoriert man für ein paar Tage den Rechner und schon entgeht einem ne tolle Winterwanderung samt schlittenfahren.

Fürs Radfahren kann ich mich bei dem Wetter nicht wirklich begeistern. Hatte am Samstag ne kurze Tour geplant, musste zur Arbeitsschutzuntersuchung mit Belastungs-EKG und wollte mich vorher etwas warmfahren und dann hinterher etwas ausfahren. Als ich fertig verpackt hatte hat es so heftig geschneit, dass ich die Trinkflasche wieder in die Küche geschafft, mich umgezogen und das Auto genommen habe. Schon auf dem Parkplatz hat es mich fast hingehauen, spiegelglatt! Wenn ich unseren unfähigen Hausmeister in die Finger bekomme....
Und die Wege nach Dörnigheim sahen nicht viel besser aus.


----------



## Google (1. Februar 2010)

IronShit schrieb:


> hey google, morgen wäre ich vielleicht dabei. wie siehts bei bikeholic aus?
> könnte auch mit 18:00 Start leben


Leut stellt Euch vor, ich konnt mich für heute motivieren und bin doch glatt alleine los  MP3 Player dabei, teils richtig im Schneetreiben, alles weiß. Im Dunkeln ja nur GEIL!!  Ich hab mich richtig alle gefahren, habs erst daheim gemerkt  

Also zumindest ich bin morgen raus. Hoffentlich habt Ihr morgen keinen Regen...





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mist, da ignoriert man für ein paar Tage den Rechner und schon entgeht einem ne tolle Winterwanderung samt schlittenfahren.


 Jetzt ärgere ich mich aber auch ein bisserl  Ich hatte noch überlegt ob ich Euch ansimsen soll weil ich mir schon dachte, dass Ihr nicht online seid. Schade.

@Chaotenkind, ich versuch mom alles mitzunehmen was geht. Es wird die nächsten Tage/Wochen erst mal nicht besser. Wenns schnell warm wird und vielleicht noch regnet, dann ists aus mit dem Main wenn das Wasser über die Ufer steigt. Und im Gelände...bäh! Da bin ich mal gespannt was ich dann fahre 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (1. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Wie siehts eigentlich mit Biken heute oder morgen aus, Startzeit Druckhaus zwischen 17 - circa 18:00 Uhr???. Mainradweg was sonst im Dunkeln. Bei Schneefall fahre ich auf alle Fälle, bei Regen nicht (könnte morgen passieren, ich trau dem Wetterbericht nicht ganz..)*
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


Hi Google, morgen um 18:00 Uhr wäre ich bei allem was keine Regenausfahrt beinhaltet für 2-3 Stunden dabei.  Der Mainradweg ist für mich Ok wobei wir auch um die Dietesheimer Steinbrüche cruisen können. Weil ich morgen tagsüber nur telefonisch erreichbar bin, sims mir bitte kurz.



IronShit schrieb:


> hey google, morgen wäre ich vielleicht dabei. wie siehts bei bikeholic aus?
> könnte auch mit 18:00 Start leben


 
Hi, Maddin, ab 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus ist für mich machbar.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Also zumindest ich bin morgen raus. Hoffentlich habt Ihr morgen keinen Regen... Jetzt ärgere ich mich aber auch ein bisserl  Ich hatte noch überlegt ob ich Euch ansimsen soll weil ich mir schon dachte, dass Ihr nicht online seid. Schade.


 
Habe gerade erst gesehen, dass Du morgen raus bist. Schade! Kam erst heute von drei Tagen Messe zurück und werde mich wohl morgen ein wenig austoben. Wenn sich jemand findet gerne Outdoor sonst auf dem Hometrainer. 

Wenn Du magst, lass uns den Donnerstag, für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt anvisieren?


----------



## IronShit (2. Februar 2010)

angesichts des geilen wetters habe ich beschlossen heute mal wieder im hellen zu biken und im dunklen zur arbeiten...soll heißen, für heut abend bin ich raus...


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wenn Du magst, lass uns den Donnerstag, für eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt anvisieren?


 Ok, ich halt mal den Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Druckhaus fest  Es soll  bisher  sogar TROCKEN bleiben  Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn wir um 20:30 Uhr wieder zurück sind? Dietesheimer Steinbrüche werden übrigens bei Schneematsch keinen Spass machen. Deshalb lieber und mal wieder: MAINRADWEG 

@[email protected] Noch wer Lust am Donnerstag mitzufahren??


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Februar 2010)

Seufz, wenn trocken ok. Habe weder auf Nässe von oben noch Glätte von unten Bock.

Das Wetter :kotz:mich an! Heute morgen eine einzige Rutschpartie, jetzt Schneetreiben mit ordentlich Wind dabei, alles matschig, nee wirklich.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, ich halt mal den Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr Druckhaus fest  Es soll  bisher  sogar TROCKEN bleiben  Ich hoffe es ist ok wenn wir um 20:30 Uhr wieder zurück sind? Dietesheimer Steinbrüche werden übrigens bei Schneematsch keinen Spass machen. Deshalb lieber und mal wieder: MAINRADWEG



Ok, falls das Wetter mitspielt, lass es uns angehen!


----------



## x-rossi (2. Februar 2010)

fährt eigentlich irgendwer was am samstag? die chancen stehen bei diesen temperaturen ganz gut, dass bis samstag das gröbste weggeschmolzen ist.

für sonntag möcht ich gerne ne kleine sauerei ankündigen. und zwar ziehts micht durch die vermatschepampten wälder erst mal bis nach darmstadt, dort was essen und trinken und dann durch den wald grob entlang der s-bahn route wieder richtung frankfurt/offenbach, sodass man jederzeit abbrechen und mit der bahn weiter kann. 

es könnte gut sein, dass wir im verlauf der tour immer dreckiger werden. ein pech, dass es nicht regnen wird. so kommen wir auch nicht sauber daheim an.

also wer lust hat , sonntag früh druckhaus. genaue startzeit handeln wir noch aus.


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. Februar 2010)

Klingt gut rossi. 
Das Wetter ist derzeit ja die Apokalypse schlechthin, beschissener gehts eigentlich nicht. Das schlimmste vom Regen und das schlimmste vom Schnee 
Gut, dass ich fürs HT noch Schutzbleche habe. Die kommen jetzt dran...


----------



## x-rossi (2. Februar 2010)

du hast die temperaturen vergessen, und die sind aber doch ganz ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2010)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 1996, in einer entfernten Galaxy namens Magic Motorcycle tüftelt ein Alex Pong im Auftrag von Cannondale an einer Kurbel ... heraus kommt was das auf den Namen Coda Magic 900 hört und dehn seinerzeitigen Tretlagern und Kurbeln Lichtjahre vorrauseilt !!!

Die Mutter aller heutigen Hollotech-Kurbeln, aussenliegende Tretlager, massive Welle ...







CNC-ausgefressene, hohlgeschmiedete Kurbelarme, die beiden Hälften zusammengeklebt. Keine Einzelkomponenten, sondern eine Gesamteinheit, bestehend aus Tretlager und Kurbel. NICHTS war zu der Zeit leichter oder steifer wie diese Einheit !!! Im Original gehörten auch noch CNC-gefräste Kettenblätter dazu. Die haben aber zwischenzeitlich ihr Leben ausgehaucht. Vllt finde ich irgendwann mal Original-Ersatz, ansonsten muß halt was anderes Exclusives auf das Kurbel-Highlight drauf.






ShimaNO, Campa und Sachs - ja, die gab's zu der Zeit noch - ahnten noch nichts davon und bastelten an 4-Kant-Tretlagern und so nem Zeug rum ... Jaaaahhhhhre später erreichte die "Magic-Technologie" dehren Universum ... man sieht's heute an jedem Rad. Und wer sich die Magic 900 genauer ansieht erkennt auch die Urgene des BB30 Standarts und Cannondales Si-Kurbeln. Ist alles aus der Magic 900 entstanden.

Warum schreib ich das jetzt hier, weil ich ENDLICH nach ewiger Suche den Klumpen Alu meiner schlaflosen Nächte in Händen halte 

Hmmm ... und nu, auf ein Rad damit oder gleich in die Vitrine


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fährt eigentlich irgendwer was am samstag? die chancen stehen bei diesen temperaturen ganz gut, dass bis samstag das gröbste weggeschmolzen ist.


@rossi: Samstag könnte, bei entsprechend trockenem Wetter (Schnee wäre OK) eine 2-3 Stundenausfahrt ab Steinheim drin sein. Kommt halt auf die Wetterbedingungen an. Geplant wäre bis Mainflingen am Main entlang und rund um Seligenstadt zurück, das wären dann 41Km. Wir können uns gerne zusammenschließen! 



x-rossi schrieb:


> für sonntag möcht ich gerne ne kleine sauerei ankündigen. und zwar ziehts micht durch die vermatschepampten wälder erst mal bis nach darmstadt, dort was essen und trinken und dann durch den wald grob entlang der s-bahn route wieder richtung frankfurt/offenbach, sodass man jederzeit abbrechen und mit der bahn weiter kann.
> 
> es könnte gut sein, dass wir im verlauf der tour immer dreckiger werden. ein pech, dass es nicht regnen wird. so kommen wir auch nicht sauber daheim an.
> 
> also wer lust hat , sonntag früh druckhaus. genaue startzeit handeln wir noch aus.


... das hört sich nach ner richtig perversen Nummer an!  In dem Fall bin ich Weichei und verzichte gerne. ... außerdem muß ich arbeiten.  Doch falls die Tour wie angekündigt zustande kommt, wünsche ich natürlich viel Spaß.


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @rossi: Samstag könnte, bei entsprechend trockenem Wetter (Schnee wäre OK) eine 2-3 Stundenausfahrt ab Steinheim drin sein. Kommt halt auf die Wetterbedingungen an. Geplant wäre bis Mainflingen am Main entlang und rund um Seligenstadt zurück, das wären dann 41Km. Wir können uns gerne


 Da wäre ich aller Voraussicht auch dabei wenn die Wege (normalerweise) einigermaßen matschbeständig sind. Wenn das von vornherein keine relativ matschfesten Wege sind, dann ists am Samstag garantiert Matschpampe  Des brauch ich net. Alternativ, dass können wir ja kurzfristig entscheiden, wären ja ggfls. auch ein paar Höhenmeter auf normalerweise matschfesten Wabs in meinem Revier  möglich. Sofern der Schnee größtenteils weg ist...Startzeit jedenfalls bitte net sooo früh ....ab 10:30 Uhr???

x-rossi, schöne Sauerei hast Du am Sonntag vor


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Warum schreib ich das jetzt hier, weil ich ENDLICH nach ewiger Suche den Klumpen Alu meiner schlaflosen Nächte in Händen halte
> 
> Hmmm ... und nu, auf ein Rad damit oder gleich in die Vitrine


 
Vitrine!
Sonst machst Du ihn nur kaputt und dann geht die Sucherei wieder los!


----------



## x-rossi (3. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hmmm ... und nu, auf ein Rad damit oder gleich in die Vitrine


ich habe zwar die schwelle zur midlife-crisis mit dem kauf von chris king naben soeben passiert (oh je, jetzt ist es raus, drinkandbike ), aber ich werde diese auch ran nehmen im gelände. somit verstehe ich nicht ganz den zweck einer kurbel in der vitrine  

was wiegt die coda magic 900 eigentlich "heute"? 

@ Bikeholic; Google: 10:30 pack ich nicht. ich versuche zwar so früh wie möglich um 09:30 ein bike zum schrauber in die nachbarstadt zu bekommen, weiß aber nicht genau, ob ich mich dann so krass abhetze für 10:30.

grob gerechnet kann ich erst so gegen 12-13:00 starten. in diesem sinne - euch viel spaß am samstag


----------



## drinkandbike (3. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> crisis mit dem kauf von chris king naben soeben passiert (oh je, jetzt ist es raus, drinkandbike ), aber ich werde diese auch ran nehmen im gelände. somit verstehe ich nicht ganz den zweck einer kurbel in der vitrine





P.S: wie willst du in deiner momentanen körperlichen Konstitution die Naben im Gelände rannehmen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was wiegt die coda magic 900 eigentlich "heute"?



*klugscheiß* Ich glaub der Name der Kurbel verrät schon einiges, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht. Angesichts des Baujahres wäre das aber schon verdammt gut  inkl. Innenlager versteht sich.


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> somit verstehe ich nicht ganz den zweck einer kurbel in der vitrine


Ei wennse verbaut ist, kann man das gute Stück sich gar nicht mehr richtig ansehen  Wobei ich persönlich dann eher zum Münzen sammeln tendiere 


x-rossi schrieb:


> grob gerechnet kann ich erst so gegen 12-13:00 starten. in diesem sinne - euch viel spaß am samstag


Ich könnt auch um 12:00 Uhr wenns Dir hilft. Aber nicht später. Bikeholic und Du?


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Februar 2010)

In meine "Vitrine" kommen nur Teile die ich zerstört habe und somit lehrreichen Charakter erhalten haben


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2010)

Liegen da auch en paar Knochen von Dir drin?


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. Februar 2010)

Da ich mir aufm Rad noch keine gebrochen habe: Nein. 
Da gebrochene Knochen aber repariert werden können stehen die Chancen generell schlecht, dass du je Körperteile in meiner Vitrine finden wirst. Aber wer weiß: Vielleicht liegen ja irgendwann ein paar nette Titanbauteile in der Vitrine


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> ...Startzeit jedenfalls bitte net sooo früh ....ab 10:30 Uhr???





x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Bikeholic; Google: 10:30 pack ich nicht. ich versuche zwar so früh wie möglich um 09:30 ein bike zum schrauber in die nachbarstadt zu bekommen, weiß aber nicht genau, ob ich mich dann so krass abhetze für 10:30.
> 
> grob gerechnet kann ich erst so gegen 12-13:00 starten. in diesem sinne - euch viel spaß am samstag



... hab doch garnix von 10:30 Uhr gesagt ...? 



Google schrieb:


> Ich könnt auch um 12:00 Uhr wenns Dir hilft. Aber nicht später. Bikeholic und Du?



12:00 Uhr wäre für mich und Chaoskind Ok! 

Google: Wie siehts mit morgen Abend 18:00 Uhr aus?


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2010)

Alles klaro mit morgen 

x-rossi, bei Dir Samstag auch alles klaro?


----------



## x-rossi (3. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> x-rossi, bei Dir Sonntag auch alles klaro?


falscher film? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ich dachte ihr wollt am samstag um 12:00 los? da könnt ich mit, wobei dann eher 12:10, wegen der s-bahn 

sonntag fahre ich dann durch die matschepampe nach darmstadt 

@ drinkandbike: hart fahrad fahren!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2010)

Jemand der einen C'dale Schrein zu Hause hatt braucht keine weiteren Gründe etwas in eine Vitrine zu packen  Ich würde sie ja schon mal ganz gerne ausprobieren, aber hatt CD beim LK auch ein eigenes Süppchen gekocht. Keine meiner 5-Loch Kettenblätter passt  Ich muß erstmal nachmessen ... Vllt hatt sich die Frage ob Sekt oder Selters dann schnell geklärt und ich kann sie eh nur streicheln statt treten 

Ach ja Gewicht von heute habe ich keins, nur von *gestern*


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Alles klaro mit morgen


Dann treffen wir uns um 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus. Falls sonst niemand mitkommen möchte, kannst Du allerdings auch gerne bei mir vorbei kommen. Wäre dann keine ganz so große Hetzerei für mich. Ab jetzt bitte alles über SMS, weil ich erst zwischen 17:00-17:30 Uhr wieder zu Hause bin.



x-rossi schrieb:


> falscher film?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


12:10 Uhr ist mir genau so recht! Können wir gerne machen wenns Dir hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Aber wer weiß: Vielleicht liegen ja irgendwann ein paar nette Titanbauteile in der Vitrine


 
Ich will mir aus der teuren Titanplatte nen Schlüsselanhänger machen.
Nächste Woche wollen die Ärzte entscheiden wann ich sie in den Händen halten darf, statt sie im Unterarm spazieren zu tragen.
Eine der Titanschrauben hab ich schon, aber die passt nirgendwo am Rad. Liegt im Werkzeugkasten, falls jemand ne selbstschneidende Titanschraube braucht...hat nen Durchmesser von ca. 1 mm (hab keine Meßlehre), Kopf etwas größer, mit Torx.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Februar 2010)

ok, 12:10 ist gut.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Klingt gut rossi.
> Das Wetter ist derzeit ja die Apokalypse schlechthin, beschissener gehts eigentlich nicht. Das schlimmste vom Regen und das schlimmste vom Schnee
> Gut, dass ich fürs HT noch Schutzbleche habe. Die kommen jetzt dran...


bin eben zurück von ner kleinen einheit und der mainradweg sieht ganz ok aus. ein stück in die rosenhöhe hab ich auch mal geschaut, wie das da so geht. 

mit breiten schlappen und wenig luft sollte es gehen. und einige wege sind tatsächlich schon komplett vom schnee befreit. auf jedenfall steigt über der rosenhöhe mächtig dunst auf wenn man von der ferne schaut. inklusive heute also noch 3 tage tauwetter.

was wäre für sonntag denn die alternative?  nix  aich fahr nach darmstadt. könnte aber in arbeit ausarten


----------



## Adrenalino (4. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bin eben zurück von ner kleinen einheit und der mainradweg sieht ganz ok aus. ein stück in die rosenhöhe hab ich auch mal geschaut, wie das da so geht.
> 
> mit breiten schlappen und wenig luft sollte es gehen. und einige wege sind tatsächlich schon komplett vom schnee befreit. auf jedenfall steigt über der rosenhöhe mächtig dunst auf wenn man von der ferne schaut. inklusive heute also noch 3 tage tauwetter.
> 
> was wäre für sonntag denn die alternative?  nix  aich fahr nach darmstadt. könnte aber in arbeit ausarten



Definiere mal "ganz o.k" - Crossertauglich? Oder im Moment noch MTB??

Wenn der MRW nämlich frei ist dann werd ich da am Sonntag fahren, aber erst gegen mittag. Sonntag ist nunmal der einzigste Tag an dem ich ma auschlafen kann. Außerdem ist der Sonntag vormittag traditionell für meine Freundin reserviert. 

Isch will mei Maundebike ned dreggisch mache  desdewesche MRW wenner schneefrei is.


----------



## IronShit (4. Februar 2010)

Ich komme auch gerade vom Main zurück. Die Strecke ist tatsächlich an den meisten Stellen frei. der einzige Abschnitt, wo noch nen bisschen mehr liegt ist zwischen Seligenstadt und Kilianusbrücke. Von der Brücke bis Klein Ostheim liegt noch nen bisschen was, aber es gibt immer Autospuren, wo man auf Asphalt fahren kann. 

Die Situation an der Tankstelle in Kl.Ostheim ist unverändert, jetzt 8,5 Monate Single, die nette Verkäuferin  (Google weiß, was gemeint ist)

Eine Crossertauglichkeit würde ich bejahen, hab aber auch noch nie auf sonem Teil gesessen..also vielleicht nicht die verlässlichte Info...


----------



## theobviousfaker (4. Februar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich will mir aus der teuren Titanplatte nen Schlüsselanhänger machen.
> 
> Eine der Titanschrauben hab ich schon, aber die passt nirgendwo am Rad. Liegt im Werkzeugkasten, falls jemand ne selbstschneidende Titanschraube braucht...hat nen Durchmesser von ca. 1 mm (hab keine Meßlehre), Kopf etwas größer, mit Torx.



Schön, genau meine Einstellung 
1mm Durchmesser?! Das ist ja in etwa sone Schraube wie an einer Brille. So klein?
Aber selbstschneidend klingt gut. Praktisch für zerwürgte Gewinde in Aluteilen. Würd ich mir für so einen Fall aufheben


----------



## bone peeler (4. Februar 2010)

@ X-Rossi: Wo fährst Du denn am Sonntag lang? Wenn Du in meiner Nähe vorbeiradelst würd ich es mir überlegen mitzukommen... Trockenes Wetter (von Oben) vorrausgesetzt.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Februar 2010)

@ bone peeler: ich hab noch gar keine ahnung, wie die route genau verlaufen wird. richtung darmstadt ist ein experiment, und ich kanns nicht abschätzen zu welcher zeit ich wo sein werde. hängt sehr stark davon ab, wie der boden ist. letztes wochenede hatten wir mit ach und krach nen 11er schnitt hinbekommen. aber es war kein zuckerschlecken. sorry.


----------



## bone peeler (4. Februar 2010)

püh... fahr ich halt allein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. Februar 2010)

oder du startest mit von hanau aus


----------



## karsten13 (4. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mit breiten schlappen und wenig luft sollte es gehen. und einige wege sind tatsächlich schon komplett vom schnee befreit. auf jedenfall steigt über der rosenhöhe mächtig dunst auf wenn man von der ferne schaut. inklusive heute also noch 3 tage tauwetter.





x-rossi schrieb:


> letztes wochenede hatten wir mit ach und krach nen 11er schnitt hinbekommen. aber es war kein zuckerschlecken.



vielleicht sieht es in OF ja schon besser aus als in Ffm, aber ich bin hier eben im Stadtwald mit nem 10er Schnitt rumgeeiert. Gestern haben wir das zu dritt probiert, die beiden mit den 2,1er Ice Spiker Pro hatten keine Chance, da war oft absteigen angesagt. Mit meinen 2,4er Schlappen ging doch einiges mehr ... aber wenn Du bei den Bedingungen bis nach DA willst, viel Spass 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> 1mm Durchmesser?! Das ist ja in etwa sone Schraube wie an einer Brille. So klein?


 
Naja, Du kannst in kleine Handgelenksknochenbröckchen keine M10 oder M12 reindonnern. Da bleibt vom Knochen ja nix übrig.

War übrigens gestern abend bei uns an den Anglerteichen zwischen Bischofsheim und Dörnigheim teilweise noch sauglatt. Das Hügelchen der Bahnüberführung musste ich hochschieben. Null Grip.


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2010)

IronShit schrieb:


> Die Situation an der Tankstelle in Kl.Ostheim ist unverändert, jetzt 8,5 Monate Single, die nette Verkäuferin  (Google weiß, was gemeint ist)..


  Biste jetzt wieder öfters am Main unterwegs? He, he 

Wir waren gestern zu Dritt am Main. Bis zur Killianusbrücke gehts mit dem Crosser (bin ich gestern gefahren). Danach wisse mer net weil mer abgedreht ham.

Samstag 12:10 Druckhaus bin ich auch dabei.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Naja, Du kannst in kleine Handgelenksknochenbröckchen keine M10 oder M12 reindonnern. Da bleibt vom Knochen ja nix übrig.
> 
> War übrigens gestern abend bei uns an den Anglerteichen zwischen Bischofsheim und Dörnigheim teilweise noch sauglatt. Das Hügelchen der Bahnüberführung musste ich hochschieben. Null Grip.



Zum einen null Grip und dazu noch sauglatt. Als ich gestern abend laufen war bin ich trotz meiner Trailschuhe nur fluchend und schimpfend durch die Gegend gerutscht. Hölle. Ätzend!

Am Sonntag lass ich den Crosser vorsichtshalber im Stall und fahr mit dem MTB zum MRW. Mal sehn wie weit was geht


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Samstag 12:10 Druckhaus bin ich auch dabei.


 Hiermit sage ich wieder ab, sorry 

1. Es soll nun doch regnen
2. Ich hab mir gestern einen Platten beim Arbeitsbike gefahren, heute einen Speichenbruch beim MTB erlitten, dass ich als Ersatz fuhr
3. am Sonntag solls jetzt trocken sein..
4. und nach längerer Überlegung richte ich deshalb am Samstag lieber die unter Punkt 2 genannten Dinge weil...
5. Ich heute keine Zeit habe und...
6. am Sonntag (bevor ich wieder keine Zeit habe) ein Zeitfenster von knapp 3 Stunden fürs biken beanspruchen kann.

Nicht böse sein, wahrscheinlich regnets morgen eh wie vorausgesagt, so dass keiner gefahren wäre. Vielleicht klappts dann am Sonntag?? Schaun mer mal

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (5. Februar 2010)

Falls es morgen regnet, bin auch ich raus! Rossi ich sende Dir meine Tel.Nr. per Pin zur Feinabstimmung! Bin ab jetzt bis morgen Abend nicht mehr online.

@Google: ... schade das Du raus bist! Gute Genesung für Deine Bikes.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Februar 2010)

entweder ist es zu kalt, oder zu glatt, oder es regnet ... am ende scheint im sommer dann noch sonne 

ich fahre morgen. so oder so


----------



## Crypter (5. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> entweder ist es zu kalt, oder zu glatt, oder es regnet ... am ende scheint im sommer dann noch sonne
> 
> ich fahre morgen. so oder so



Richtige Einstellung. Ich wohl auch. Aber alleine. Und fixed, will mal wieder freilauflos ins Gelände.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Februar 2010)

und das mir das ja keiner in den falschen hals bekommen hat


----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2010)

mist wetter! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
































WIE BREIT MUSS DENN SON KACKSCHLAPPEN DENN NOCH SEIN? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







aber ich bin gefahren


----------



## theobviousfaker (6. Februar 2010)

Du sagst es! War grad auch draussen und im Wald ist es echt beschissen. Auf diesem komischen zugefrorenen Schnee kann man doch nicht mit Spaß fahren. 
Damit bin ich für morgen wohl raus, kein Bock drauf. Beziehungsweise: Kein Bock auf mehrere Stunden mit sowas...


----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2010)

morgen gehts trotzdem richtung darmstadt - auf straße.


----------



## bone peeler (6. Februar 2010)

Ich bin noch am überlegen aber wahrscheinlich dreh ich mal ´ne normale Runde...


----------



## Crypter (6. Februar 2010)

Bin heute mitm Kumpel ne Rennrad-Runde gefahren. Problemlos.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2010)

am ende habe ich euch an ner aral tanke in offenthal nen platten flicken sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Du sagst es! War grad auch draussen und im Wald ist es echt beschissen. Auf diesem komischen zugefrorenen Schnee kann man doch nicht mit Spaß fahren.



Du sagst es! Ich war heute Mittag joggen und hab für ne "kleine" Runde ewig gebraucht. Hatte dabei das Gefühl, dass mir die Waden platzen... 
Bin dann frustriert und mit Schnee in den Schuhen in Richtung Heimat gelaufen.  - an die Jungs, die mit Spaß da draußen Rad fahren!

*So und nun mal kurz ein Aufruf:*
Ich suche eine Federgabel für mein Merida. Sollte 100mm sein und biete auch gerne zum Tausch meine Magura MD120M an. Die Gabel ist nagelneu und nur eingebaut, inkl. Rechnung aus Ende 2009. Wenn also Jemand einen kennt, der einen kennt oder selbst was hat


----------



## theobviousfaker (7. Februar 2010)

Was genau suchst du denn? Ich kann dir meine alte Reba anbieten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann kriegt dein Rad ein bisschen Rat-Look


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Februar 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *So und nun mal kurz ein Aufruf:*
> Ich suche eine Federgabel für mein Merida. Sollte 100mm sein und biete auch gerne zum Tausch meine Magura MD120M an. Die Gabel ist nagelneu und nur eingebaut, inkl. Rechnung aus Ende 2009. Wenn also Jemand einen kennt, der einen kennt oder selbst was hat



Frage mal Deine Nachbarn, vllt hamse was Passendes für Dich ... 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhMy5Pl2roI"]YouTube- Feldberg Run[/ame]​
Männo, will auch endlich wieder 

Ich gründe die Initiative "Weg mit dem weißen Rotz im Taunus" Wer schließt sich an ...


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Was genau suchst du denn? Ich kann dir meine alte Reba anbieten
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja... eben eine entsprechend vergleichbare Gabel, z.B. die MD100M


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich gründe die Initiative "Weg mit dem weißen Rotz im Taunus" Wer schließt sich an ...


 
Wenn wir die Initiative "Weg mit dem weißen Rotz im Taunus und im Spessart" nennen bin ich dabei.

Gestern den X11 auf den Hahnenkamm hoch gelaufen. Da geht nix mit fahren . Ein wunderschönes Gemisch aus Eisplatten, verharschtem Schnee und Matschepampe. Drei Mountainbiker auf der Hütte getroffen, auf die Frage welchen Weg sie nach oben genommen haben, kam die Antwort: die Straße!


----------



## Andreas (8. Februar 2010)

Crypter schrieb:


> Bin heute mitm Kumpel ne Rennrad-Runde gefahren. Problemlos.





Ja, mit dem Renner geht's gut. Hab gestern meinen Renner von der Rolle genommen und hatte eine schöne Tour durch's Ried.


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2010)

Ja, ja der Winter hat uns noch fest im Griff, schon wieder bekommen wir eine Woche mit Dauerfrost und etwas Schnee am WE in Aussicht gestellt.

Wir müßen wohl den Februar noch rumkriegen bevor wir erste Lichtblicke erhaschen werden können 

Und da es im Gelände mehr als beschissen geht, sind chaotenkind und ich *morgen ab 17.00 Uhr *Druckhaus wieder am Main unterwegs. Wer möchte, kann sich gerne anschliessen.

*Am Donnerstag gehts ab 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus los*, für den einen oder anderen vielleicht ne Möglichkeit mitzufahren. Wenns net gar so schlimm ist, fahren wir bikeholics Seligenstadrunde

x-rossi, wie war es gestern?

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Februar 2010)

Da letztens trotz meiner Abwiegelungen  Interesse an meinem neuen Gefährt geäußert wurde, habe ich mal einen kleinen Teaser vorbereitet 










Noch nicht alles da, aber die Entscheidungen sind alle getroffen


----------



## x-rossi (8. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> x-rossi, wie war es gestern?


war astrein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (8. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Da letztens trotz meiner Abwiegelungen  Interesse an meinem neuen Gefährt geäußert wurde, habe ich mal einen kleinen Teaser vorbereitet
> 
> 
> 
> ...




machs nicht so spannend...was wird es?????


----------



## Google (8. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> war astrein


 Ja, ja 

Menschenskinder wars mir heute kalt um die Ohren  

Da kamen mir die Erinnerungen ans Mallorca der letzten Jahre, als mir der laue Fahrtwind um die Ohren zog, die Sonne meine Rücken wärmte und die Blumenwiesen in den schönsten Farben leuchteten....

Kaffee con Ledge in Alcudia....draußen auf dem Platz war auch net schlecht...

Jaa, jaa.....


----------



## x-rossi (8. Februar 2010)

was denn  

bin mit basti ne lockere grundlagentour im kreis offenbach auf landstraßen gefahren. 4,5 h, 110 km, durchschnittspuls 128. kaffe und kuchen gabs in darmstadt (ich weiß, ist nicht kreis offenbach) und in schwanheim (äh ... auch nicht kreis offenbach).

und lüftchen hatten wir auch jede menge. mal von vorne, mal von hinten, mal von der seite


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Februar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> machs nicht so spannend...was wird es?????



Nene, da musst du schon die nächsten Teaser abwarten


----------



## drinkandbike (8. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nene, da musst du schon die nächsten Teaser abwarten




Mensch dann mach doch deinen eigenen Aufbauthread auf


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nene, da musst du schon die nächsten Teaser abwarten



gibt doch eh wieder ne Trailsau mit Migrationshintergrund  

Ist die 36er ne 160er Talas?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. Februar 2010)

x-rossi, also doch nicht ne Geländetour, wa? Dafür aber zweimal Kuchen? 

Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: SCHWEINEKALT! [email protected], noch alles im grünen Bereich mit heuteabend Druckhaus? Mal schauen wann uns die eingefrorenen Glieder zur Rückkehr bewegen 

@[email protected] Hätte jemand am WE auf folgende Überlegung Lust? Über den Mainradweg nach Kahl, weiter die Hohl hoch und auf gleichen Weg zurück (oder so ähnlich) ODER über Hemsbach zum Hahnenkamm hoch und gleicher Weg zurück? Beides vorwiegend Asphalt. Eben das was derzeit ohne Spikes geht. Ich muß mal wieder Höhenmeter fühlen. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie das ist  Hat noch jemand Lust? Ich kann nur Sonntags, Startzeit so gegen 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole: SCHWEINEKALT! [email protected], noch alles im grünen Bereich mit heuteabend Druckhaus? Mal schauen wann uns die eingefrorenen Glieder zur Rückkehr bewegen
> Grüße
> Google


 
Es zieht mich zwar nicht wirklich raus, aber ich lass mich überreden. Zumal es ja ab morgen wieder schneien soll und dann ist für mich wieder Feierabend.
Also heute Druckhaus 17:00 Uhr ist noch im Plan auch wenn der Hals ein wenig kratzig ist (Bikeholic sei Dank!).
Ich bin jetzt gleich offline, falls sich was ändert, einfach ne SMS. Wollte so gegen 16:20 in Maintal starten.


----------



## IronShit (9. Februar 2010)

@google&chaotenkind: Würd mich eurer runde anschließen, sofern ihr nichts dagegen habt...


----------



## Google (9. Februar 2010)

Na gut. Wenns unbedingt sein muß......................


----------



## x-rossi (9. Februar 2010)

gripshift ist ja mal der oberhammer!  egal wie steil - drehen, und die kassette schaltet 

ich frag mich nur ob die ergonomie im trail bei nem 720er lenker genauso funktionieren wird.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2010)

Tja Google, aus aktuellem Anlaß werde ich meine Radpause am WE auch beenden 

Werde mich allerdings Richtung Dreieich orientieren:

_Sonntag, 14.02.2010                                              ***
Abfahrt:   10:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:  16:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Zum "Rödehof" in Gundernhausen
leicht hügelig
Durch den Koberstädter Wald an Darmstadt vorbei bis nach Roßdorf. Am Rand von Roßdorf-Gunderhausen liegt der urige "Rödehof", wo wir die verlorenen Kalorien mit deftiger Hausmannskost auffüllen. Über Messel fahren wir zurück nach Dreieich. 60 km, 300 Höhenmeter_

Ich denke das ist - nach meiner dann fast 7wöchiger Pause - der richtige Einstieg


----------



## bone peeler (9. Februar 2010)

Am Sonntag ist Valentinstag, der ist für meine Prinzessin reserviert. Also kann ich leider nicht...


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> gibt doch eh wieder ne Trailsau mit Migrationshintergrund
> 
> 
> Ist die 36er ne 160er Talas?



Sehr richtig, sogar ne _richtige_ Sau, aber von ganz andern Eltern!
Und nein, keine Talas. Aber die Richtung stimmt und ebenfalls absenkbar


----------



## x-rossi (10. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> _Sonntag, 14.02.2010                                              ***
> Abfahrt:   10:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
> Ankunft:  16:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
> :_


_
erdi, renner oder mtb? 6 stunden für 60 km? oder wie lange sind denn die pausen oder die pause geplant? ich möcht gern mitkommen kann aber irgendwie gerade gar nichts mit der zeit-distanz relation anfangen._


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> * Am Donnerstag gehts ab 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus los*, für den einen oder anderen vielleicht ne Möglichkeit mitzufahren. Wenns net gar so schlimm ist, fahren wir bikeholics Seligenstadrunde


Hi Google, wie siehts morgen um 18:00 Uhr aus? Die Seligenstadtrunde ist _passé, _es liegt noch immer Schnee und Eis im Wald! Wie wäre es mal zur Abwechselung mit dem Mainradweg?  ... oder wir experimentieren!? Bin morgen wieder nur Mobil zu erreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. Februar 2010)

Gude Ingo

wieder fit?  Natürlich steht morgen 18:00 Uhr  Lass uns den abwechslungsreichen Mainradweg fahren und keine Experimente im Dunkeln machen  Das bessere wetter kommt bestimmt  Bis dahin wird uns dann auch vor Freude schön die Zunge raushängen..-bis runter in den Speichen- wenn wir mal wieder Gelände fahren DÜRFEN  Das Naturfreundehaus fehlt mir übrigens auch schon sehr 

Bis Morsche


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2010)

*@x-rossi*, MTB und durch die Wälder, so ist's jedenfalls geplant. Die Pause schätze ich auf 1 - 1,5 Std. Da Loti nie weis wer da steht und wie die Gruppe vorankommt plant er meist großzügig und variabel. Bei den derzeitigen Wetterverhältnissen kann man eh alles nur als "Bewegungstherapie" sehen.

Was hast Du dieses Jahr eigentlich vor, dass Du so ein "Fahrtprogramm" abspuhlst?


----------



## x-rossi (10. Februar 2010)

warum ich jetzt so viel fahre? ei, um relaxed aufn berg zu kommen. jede steigung fahren können, auch die übelsten steine und wurzeln hoch 

zieht ihr am sonntag dann spikes auf, oder breite schlappen?


----------



## loti (10. Februar 2010)

Hallo x-rossi,
ich fahre am Sonntag mit Spike-Reifen. Aber es geht auch ohne, da die Mehrheit der Mitfahrer wohl ohne Spikes kommt. Wenn sich das Wetter so enwickelt wie vorausgesagt, fahren wir fast nur Asphalt. Dann sollten Eis und Schnee kein großes Problem sein. Die Tour ist gemütlich, also bei den momentanen Witterungsbedingungen peile ich einen Schnitt von 15-16 an. Aber man kann sich ja  bei der An- und Rückfahrt austoben.
loti


----------



## x-rossi (11. Februar 2010)

dann komm ich ohne spikes mit.


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2010)

Moin moin

bei der loti tour am Sonntag werde ich nicht teilnehmen können, Nachmittags ist noch was faschinmäßiges mit der family geplant. Ich wollte deshalb nochmal anfragen ob auch für die Hanauer Sektion was geht. Z.B dieser Vorschlag Anfang der Woche:





Google schrieb:


> [email protected]@ Hätte jemand am WE auf folgende Überlegung Lust? Über den Mainradweg nach Kahl, weiter die Hohl hoch und auf gleichen Weg zurück (oder so ähnlich) ODER über Hemsbach zum Hahnenkamm hoch und gleicher Weg zurück? Beides vorwiegend Asphalt. Eben das was derzeit ohne Spikes geht. Ich muß mal wieder Höhenmeter fühlen. Weiß gar nicht mehr wie das ist  Hat noch jemand Lust? Ich kann nur Sonntags, Startzeit so gegen 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus.


Wir können uns auch einfach am Druckhaus treffen und dann entsprechend der Wetterlage spontan entscheiden. gelände fällt allerdings von vorneherein aus mangels Spikes.

Hat jemand Lust?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (12. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin moin
> 
> bei der loti tour am Sonntag werde ich nicht teilnehmen können, Nachmittags ist noch was faschinmäßiges mit der family geplant. Ich wollte deshalb nochmal anfragen ob auch für die Hanauer Sektion was geht. Z.B dieser Vorschlag Anfang der Woche:Wir können uns auch einfach am Druckhaus treffen und dann entsprechend der Wetterlage spontan entscheiden. gelände fällt allerdings von vorneherein aus mangels Spikes.
> 
> ...




Gude,

sorry, aber auch ich starte erst gegen mittag zwecks Einhaltung des heiligen Sonntag vormittags. Ich fahre aber nur MRW, Asphalt bergauf oder bergab ist mir derzeit zu gefährlich.

Geplant ist 12 Uhr ab Staustufe Dietesheim für 2-2:30 Std. flottes Tempo ohne Pausen


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Februar 2010)

Rüsselseuche + Husten 
War am Dienstag zum Ende hin wohl doch ein wenig frisch.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2010)

wer fährt was am samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (12. Februar 2010)

Ich hätt Lust am Samstag was zu fahren. Falls es im Wald immer noch so beschissene Bodenverhältnisse* hat wie letztens Wochenende bleib ich aber lieber auf der Straße 
Ich weiß aber nich ob ich mit dir mithalten kann  die AB-Tour hat dann teils doch extrem geschlaucht, aber das lag auch am Schnee, mit dem hab ich noch nicht so viel Übung. Aber aussteigen geht immer 

*gegen Matsch hab ich gar nix, nur gegen halb-zugefrorene, unfahrbare Schneereste.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2010)

vielleicht können wir uns ja auch im nachbar-thread dranhängen


----------



## sipaq (12. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir uns ja auch im nachbar-thread dranhängen


Also ich würd morgen gern fahren, aber nach draußen bis in die Hanauer-Ecke zu eiern ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu weit.


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wer fährt was am samstag?


Also gerade eben ist die Planung durchen Haufen geworfen worden, so dass jetzt bei mir der Samstag günstiger als der Sonntag ist  Zeitfenster ab 10:30 Uhr bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr. Wäre aber auch nur für Asphalt zu haben. Mann hätte auch über Asphalt zum Naturfreundehaus fahren können, dass hat Samstags aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr geöffnet und fällt daher für mich aus Mir fällt nur Main ein 

Kommt man überein Ansonsten spul ich halt alleine mein KM ab....Wird auch irgendwann wieder besser...


----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Also ich würd morgen gern fahren, aber nach draußen bis in die Hanauer-Ecke zu eiern ist mir ehrlich gesagt zu weit.


ich habs zur konsti nur 20 minuten mit dem rad, bin ja offenbacher. aber lange touren im taunus möcht ich jetzt noch nicht fahren, hab nebenan schon gelesen, fällt aber für mich aus.



Google schrieb:


> Also gerade eben ist die Planung durchen Haufen geworfen worden, so dass jetzt bei mir der Samstag günstiger als der Sonntag ist  Zeitfenster ab 10:30 Uhr bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr. Wäre aber auch nur für Asphalt zu haben. Mann hätte auch über Asphalt zum Naturfreundehaus fahren können, dass hat Samstags aber erst ab 14:00 Uhr geöffnet und fällt daher für mich aus Mir fällt nur Main ein


kannst du dich mit 1,5 h radeln, 30 minuten kaffe/kuchen, 1,5 h radeln, 30 minuten kaffe/kuchen und 1,5 h radeln anfreunden? dann können wir über die landstraßen ne städte-tour fahren.

hanau-seligenstadt-mainhausen-babenhausen-münster-usw. große runde, wenn du lust hast?


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2010)

Ich glaub da hol ich mir nur den Krach  Sorry  Ist auch ein bisserl lang 

Ja, ja weiß schon...Mit mir is ja nix los 

Wenns net großartig schneit, fahr ich vielleicht ein paar Asphalthöhenmeter mit der Runde Hanau/Kahl/Alzenau/Michelbach/Oberrodenbach/Wolfgang/Hanau um mal vom Main weg zu kommen. Ohne Pause

Grüße 

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. Februar 2010)

...hab ja jetzt schon ein schlechtes Gewissen, dass ich Dir absage aber die Tour geht irgendwie nicht an mich...


----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Zeitfenster ab 10:30 Uhr bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr. Wäre aber auch nur für Asphalt zu haben.



10:30-16:00 sind 5,5 h

01:30 radeln
00:30 pause
01:30 radeln
00:30 pause
01:30 radeln
-----
05:30 

hab ich mich verrechnet 

und keine angst, wird auch kein 100er schnitt


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2010)

dreimal aufs Rad, zwei Pausen, dabei wieder auf Touren kommen, warm werden....das ist mir einfach nix


----------



## x-rossi (12. Februar 2010)

kein thema


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2010)

Na das ist mal ne interessante Perspektive 

Wo sind die Taunuskenner, das Ratespiel ist eröffnet, sagt mir wo er langfährt ... 

... sind genug markante Punkte dabei. Nach dem 2-3 Mal anschauen müßt jeder jeden Meter erkannt haben 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/4942043"]http://vimeo.com/4942043[/ame]


----------



## karsten13 (13. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo sind die Taunuskenner, das Ratespiel ist eröffnet, sagt mir wo er langfährt ...



Feldberg, X-Trail 
kleiner Feldi zum Fuchstanz
Altkönig, schwarzer Balken, Viktoriatrail

Was hab ich jetzt gewonnen? 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Feldberg, X-Trail
> kleiner Feldi zum Fuchstanz = Pflasterweg
> Altkönig, schwarzer Balken, Viktoriatrail
> 
> ...



Ne Abf(lug)ahrt auf Eurem "Hometrail" alias Schießbogenplatz 

[ame="http://vimeo.com/6256464"]http://vimeo.com/6256464[/ame]


----------



## karsten13 (13. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ne Abf(lug)ahrt auf Eurem "Hometrail" alias Schießbogenplatz



da wo der sich auf's Maul gelegt hat, will ich aber net stürzen ...

Ach ja, wäre schön, wenn man das Ding mal wieder fahren könnte ...

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2010)

Zweites Ratespiel: Noch vier Wochen!.....Na?

Für Kurzentschlossene: Also ich versuche jetzt das in circa einer Stunde: 





Google schrieb:


> Wenns net großartig schneit, fahr ich vielleicht ein paar Asphalthöhenmeter mit der Runde Hanau/Kahl/Alzenau/Michelbach/Oberrodenbach/Wolfgang/Hanau um mal vom Main weg zu kommen. Ohne Pause


Ich schätze das sind knappe 3 Stunden.

Bitte hier melden falls wer mit will

Gruß

Google


----------



## x-rossi (13. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na das ist mal ne interessante Perspektive


14 minuten - jawoll, die längste abfahrt am stück in deutschland haben wir, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











. und gut zu wissen, dass ein revierfremder begeistert ist von unseren trails. die perspektive wäre topp im dh-zirkus um aufzuzeigen, was "mensch" sich und seinem material da antut. 

und die geschwindigkeit am schießbogenplatz ist irgendwie ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und die geschwindigkeit am schießbogenplatz ist irgendwie ...



... ein DHler, der "nur" mit seinem Enduro unterwegs ist. Möcht nicht wissen, wenn der mit seiner "Waffe" fährt, wie das dann aussieht. Ich denk sowieso jedesmal wenn ich so Filmchen sehe "Männo, warum sieht das immer so schei§§e einfach aus" ... und dann steht Du da live und denkst "" ... zuviel denken taugt manchmal nix


----------



## theobviousfaker (13. Februar 2010)

Wenn man beim fahren ausderselben Perspektive schauen könnte wie die Kamera wär das auch alles net so steil und tief


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2010)

So bin aach wieder von der Asphalttour zurück. War eine willkommene Abwechslung. Wie oben beschrieben kamen allerdings nur 51 Km bei knapp 2,5 Stunden Fahrzeit zusammen. Ich schätze so 350 - 400 HM, mehr nicht.

Madonna machte mir mit "So far away" nochmals klar, dass ich weit entfernt von meiner Fitness bin. Xavier machte mir bergauf Mut mit "Bitte geb nicht auf". Bushido war aber der beste Motivator für heute  und die Zukunft mit *"BEWEG DEIN ARSCH"* (Ich brauchs halt härter) Alles in allem ein gelungener Tag 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (13. Februar 2010)

@ Erdi: startest du eigentlich mit dem bike von dietzenbach aus? und wenn ja, um wieviel uhr? ich muss ja wissen, wann ich raus muss ^^

übrigens sind die waldwege morgen sicher gut zu fahren, hab heute immer links und rechts rein geschuat in die wege. niergends wars irgendwie zu doof. alles ok.

/edit: ich komm doch direkt ohne umweg zum lindenplatz. geht von offenbach fast geradeaus nach sprendlingen.


----------



## bone peeler (13. Februar 2010)

So... Frauchen ist gnädig zu mir (Valentinstagsgeschenk sei Dank) und gibt mir 1 bis 2 Stündchen um draussen zu spielen. So komm ich diesen Monat doch noch auf ein paar (wenige) Kilometer...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Erdi: startest du eigentlich mit dem bike von dietzenbach aus? und wenn ja, um wieviel uhr?


Ja ich starte direkt in Dtz. spätestens um 09:30.

Es schneit , der weiße Rotz gibt einfach nicht auf


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2010)

Zuhause  ... was ein Glück! Äußerst selten haben mich 65 KM körperlich und vorallem auch geistig mehr alle gemacht wie heute  Ich hätte jeden einzelnem Meter das Rad in die Ecke schmeißen können  

Einziger Lichtblick das Wellmann Schaufester. Zwischen mir und dem Flash Team - wenn für mich irgendwann neues Hardtail, dann DAS  - keine zwei Meter, nur diese dumme Glasscheibe ... die ist jetzt dafür vollgesabbert


----------



## loti (14. Februar 2010)

Na erdi01,
das hört sich ja bedenklich an und ich habe auch noch das passende Foto dazu:
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/Rdehof_6.jpg
Aber wenn das Wetter endlich mal besser wird, geht es auch bei Dir bergauf.
Den anderern hat es mehr Spass gemacht, insbesondere die Riesenportionen zu günstigen Preisen im Rödehof.
loti
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/Rdehof_4.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/large/Rdehof_2.jpg


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Februar 2010)

loti schrieb:


> Na erdi01,
> das hört sich ja bedenklich an ...



... nicht wirklich, Hausgemachtes Problem. Beim Auslesen des Edge habe ich gesehn, dass ich 8 Wochen pausiert habe, mit kurzer Unterbrechung unserer Bullau-Schneemassen-Tour. Und die war exakt heute vor 5 Wochen. 5 Wochen später immernoch Schneemassen in den Wäldern, die es auch nicht leichter gemacht haben. Aber der Anfang ist gemacht, ne schlimmere Tour kanns für mich dieses Jahr nicht mehr geben  Faschingsdienstag geht's weiter, die Uhr tickt, in vier Wochen is mir/uns hier eh alles egal - gelle Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> gelle Google


 He, he


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Februar 2010)

Ja, der weisse Rotz muss echt langsam weg. Das blöde Zeug verfolgt mich!

Ich war die Woche geschäftlich in den USA (Dallas/Fort Worth) und da hats dann auch angefangen zu schneien . Ich musste eine weitere Nacht dort bleiben, weil der Flieger dann auch nicht ging.  

Wieso kann das weisse Zeug nicht dorthin gehen, wo man sich drüber freut, wie zB nach Vancouver??? 

In zwei Wochen geht´s nach Malle. Hoffentlich bleibt man wenigstens dort verschont.


----------



## x-rossi (14. Februar 2010)

nach malle ziehts mich gerade nicht, aber so ne loti-tour mach ich noch mal mit


----------



## Google (15. Februar 2010)

Moin, moin

am Dienstag vorerst der letzte kalte Tag, immerhin solls im Verlauf der Woche bis 6 C° geben. Das ist ja schon fast Badewetter!

*Wie dem auch sei: Wie immer 17:00 Druckhaus am Dienstag. Wer ist dabei, beim vorerst letzten Frostritt?*

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Faschingsdienstag geht's weiter, die Uhr tickt, in vier Wochen is mir/uns hier eh alles egal - gelle Google





Google schrieb:


> He, he



Na Männer, spannt uns doch net so auf die Folter! ... wo geht der Tripp denn nu hin? 

@Volker: Moche will auch ich ne Runde drehen! Nur eben nicht erst wenns schon finster ist. Falls Du auch frei hast, könnten wir uns mittags zusammenschließen!?


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Volker: Moche will auch ich ne Runde drehen! Nur eben nicht erst wenns schon finster ist. Falls Du auch frei hast, könnten wir uns mittags zusammenschließen!?


Frei habe ich nicht, aber um 12:00 ist Feierabend morgen. Ich plan um 13:30 zu einer Asphaltrunde zu starten (Radwege: Babenhausen, Gersprenz, Stockstadt, Seligenstadt) oder wegen mir auch andersrum. Kommen gute 3 Std. zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Wie dem auch sei: Wie immer 17:00 Druckhaus am Dienstag. Wer ist dabei, beim vorerst letzten Frostritt?*


Niemand? @Ironshit, ich würd auch bis zur Tanke Kleinostheim fahren 

@bikeholic, Chaotenkind, wie siehts bei euch mit Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr aus?

Bin erst heutenachmittag ab circa 14:30 wieder online

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2010)

Donnerstag könnte gehen, auch 17.00 Uhr. Die Erkältung weicht langsam. Heute ist noch schlecht, hab mir gestern FSME-Impfung die 2. geben lassen und soll deswegen ca. 3 Tage keinen Sport treiben. Dabei würde ich gerne meine neuen wind- und wasserdichten Socken mit dem kuscheligen Merinowollfutter ausprobieren, die ich gestern auf dem Heimweg vom Doc noch im Radhaus abgeholt habe. Wenn die so viel warmhalten wie sie gekostet haben, dann hab ich nie mehr kalte Füße!

@erdi: Hast Du gestern wenigstens dem Wellmann geholfen, die Schaufensterscheibe wieder sauber zu putzen? Die sah ja schlimm aus!


----------



## x-rossi (16. Februar 2010)

@ Chaotenkind: kannst du zu den socken nen link setzen? ich habe nichts gefunden, was zutreffen würde.


----------



## Lanzelot (16. Februar 2010)

@x-rossi

Schau mal bei HiBike. Die haben von Assos Wintersocken mit Merino Wolle (oder dem Nachfolgemodell)

Gruss


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Frei habe ich nicht, aber um 12:00 ist Feierabend morgen. Ich plan um 13:30 zu einer Asphaltrunde zu starten (Radwege: Babenhausen, Gersprenz, Stockstadt, Seligenstadt) oder wegen mir auch andersrum. Kommen gute 3 Std. zusammen.


Das hört sich doch so weit ganz gut an! ... und mit guten 3 Stunden kann ich auch leben. Könnten wir die Tour so stricken, dass wir uns auf der Mitte treffen und auch wieder trennen, damit ich von zu Hause aus starten kann? 



Google schrieb:


> @bikeholic, Chaotenkind, wie siehts bei euch mit Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr aus?


Am Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr wäre für mich machbar!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Chaotenkind: kannst du zu den socken nen link setzen? ich habe nichts gefunden, was zutreffen würde.


 
Ok, hol ich mir heute im Radhaus. Hab die Verpackung nämlich gestern Abend gar nicht erst heimgetragen sondern vor dem Haus gleich im Container versenkt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2010)

So, ich hab sie:

www.had-land.de

Mein Dealer hat mir nicht mehr abgeknöpft als der Versender hier.

Sind von Sealskinz. Es sind die mit dem hübschen hellblauen Rand! Innen Merinostrick, außen irgend ein strapazierfähiger Strick und dazwischen die Membrane. Sind bis 40° maschinenwaschbar, aber nicht trocknergeeignet. Ich kenn einen, der hat diesbezüglich bereits einschlägige Erfahrungen gesammelt und sich daraufhin ein paar neue bestellt.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Februar 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> socken mit Merino Wolle (oder dem Nachfolgemodell)


danke Lanzelot, aber socken mit "nur" merinowolle hab ich von icebreaker. die gibts in normaler und dicker variante. sind beide gut.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, ich hab sie: ... Sind von Sealskinz.


die hab ich auch, wusste aber nicht, dass da merinowolle drin ist. ganz schön ausgeleiert die dinger nach 3 jahren  aber dafür echt gut in der funktion


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2010)

Prima, da hab ich ja schon zwei positive Meinungen zu den Socken. Und jetzt wo ich sie habe wird es draußen warscheinlich schlagartig warm, so daß ich sie erst im nächsten Winter testen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das hört sich doch so weit ganz gut an! ... und mit guten 3 Stunden kann ich auch leben. Könnten wir die Tour so stricken, dass wir uns auf der Mitte treffen und auch wieder trennen, damit ich von zu Hause aus starten kann?
> 
> !



Wollte Dich zurückrufen, finde Deine Nr. gerade nicht und bekomme sie auch nicht angezeigt ... 

Wir können uns 14:15 in Seligenstadt Fähre treffen und in Jügensheim wieder trennen. Kannst auch gern noch mal durchklingeln. Bin jetzt zu Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (16. Februar 2010)

boah ey... so ein geiles bikewetter und ich hab jetzt noch ein meeting :/


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr wäre für mich machbar!





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Donnerstag könnte gehen, auch 17.00 Uhr.


Dann würde ich sagen Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr ist fest damit wir mal wieder einen flotten Dreier zusammen kriegen 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und jetzt wo ich sie habe wird es draußen warscheinlich schlagartig warm, so daß ich sie erst im nächsten Winter testen kann.


Da hätte ich nix dagegen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> boah ey... so ein geiles bikewetter und ich hab jetzt noch ein meeting :/



Ja, war super! ... und Erdi-Tours hatte ne nette Strecke ausgewählt! Bei mir waren es insgesamt 55Km - 20 Schnitt. Der Mainweg ist übrigens wieder gut befahrbar. 

Dies war meine erste Tour mit Spikes, dazu hatten wir am Anfang noch strammen Gegenwind. Puh mit Spikes und Gegenwind brauche ich keine Berge mehr, das reicht mir vom Trainingseffekt auch so.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr ist fest damit wir mal wieder einen flotten Dreier zusammen kriegen Da hätte ich nix dagegen.



Dann tüten wir das jetzt mal so ein!


----------



## x-rossi (16. Februar 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Prima, da hab ich ja schon zwei positive Meinungen zu den Socken. Und jetzt wo ich sie habe wird es draußen warscheinlich schlagartig warm, so daß ich sie erst im nächsten Winter testen kann.


aber erwarte keine wunder von den socken. sie schützen dich vor wasser von aussen, ja. sie wärmen ein wenig, ja. 

aber sie leiten auch nicht unbedingt die gesamte feuchtigkeit vom fuss nach draussen. und wenn du im winter ohne überschuhe in sommerschuhen mit diesen socken fährst, bleiben sie maximal nur wasserdichte socken.

nässe bleibt im socken und wind kühlt die feuchtigkeit herunter. nimm als backup beim ersten hardcoreversuch also lieber noch ersatzsocken und überschuhe mit, falls der versuch ins wasser fällt


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Februar 2010)

Morsche,

sagt mal, weiß jemand in welchem Zustand sich die Waldwege im Bereich Rodgau/Dudenhofen befinden?

Ich frage weil ich am 28.02 dort bei nem Cross-Duathlon starte. Hier bei mir im Bischofsheimer/Enkheimer Wald ist ein gescheites fahren nur bedingt möglich, teils final vereist und da geht dann gar nix mehr. Ich hab hier ein Foto wo die Strecke eingezeichnet ist, vielleicht kann ja jemand von euch damit was anfangen und mir weiter helfen?

Ich weiß, ist noch mehr als ne Woche bis zum 28.02 aber bis dahin kann noch viel passieren, ich trau dem Winter nicht überm Weg


----------



## x-rossi (17. Februar 2010)

das taut die nächste woche komplett weg, falls da überhaupt noch schnee liegen sollte.

die forstweg situation ist gerade 50/50. es gibt die von förstern vielbefahrenen abschnitte die schon jetzt vollkommen von schnee und eis befreit sind. dann gibt es abschnitte die loipen haben. und auch diese loipen kann man unterteilen von schmal und hoch bis breit und tief. und dann gibts noch die forstwege welche vom fußvolk permanent großflächig komprimiert und kaum vom förster befahren werden. dort hast du dann schnee mit eventuell eis drunter. aber der schnee ist griffig. momentan noch.

die wetterprognosen gehen die nächste bis 6 grad. und dann solls auch noch regnen. beste voraussetzungen zum schneeschmelzen.

und die dudenhofenstrecke ist doch auch eine der abschnitte, die viel vom förster befahren wird. ich meine, da fahren doch auch hausfrauen mit 3-gang kolberädern mit, oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Februar 2010)

*@Adrenalino,* Bikeholic und ich sind gestern den Radweg beim Opel Prüffeld zurückgefahren. Re und lks im Wald geht da momentan noch nix, da liegen immer noch Massen von Schnee drinnen. Ganz im Gegensatz zum Mainradweg. Ich war völlig überrascht, dass da re und lks gar nix mehr liegt  Aber bis 28. ist noch viel Zeit ...


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Februar 2010)

Danke euch beiden 

@x-rossi
Naja, beim Rodgau-Duathlon prüfen viele Triathleten ihre Frühform, ich weiß net ob da tatsächlich Hausfrauen mit Klapprädern antreten wie beim FFM-Duathlon im Dezember 

Werde es aber berichten 

Habe eigentlich überhaupt keinen Bock dort anzutreten aber nu bin ich gemeldet und zieh das auch durch.

@Erdi
Also meine bisherige Erfahrung sagt mir daß besonders der weiße Mist auf den Waldwegen äußerst widerstandsfähig gegen Tauwetter ist, hoffen wir mal das beste bis zum 28.02


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Februar 2010)

Ich hab grad auch geschaut. Nächste Woche ist es ziemlich mild aber dann kommt auch wieder der Winter mit bis zu -10° Nachts und 0° tagsüber _Anfang März_ 
Ich hab ja gehofft es läuft wie letztes Jahr - 1. März und es klappt ein Schalter um der beschriftet ist mit "Sonne, 20-30°". März 2009 war einer meiner besten Bikemonate im ganzen Jahr.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Ich hab grad auch geschaut. Nächste Woche ist es ziemlich mild aber dann kommt auch wieder der Winter mit bis zu -10° Nachts und 0° tagsüber _Anfang März_
> Ich hab ja gehofft es läuft wie letztes Jahr - 1. März und es klappt ein Schalter um der beschriftet ist mit "Sonne, 20-30°". März 2009 war einer meiner besten Bikemonate im ganzen Jahr.



Genau deswegen sehe ich das noch nicht daß der Rotz bis nächste Woche weg ist bzw. wir net wieder Schnee um die Ohren gehauen bekommen demnächst 

Ich fürchte fast daß dieses mistige Thema uns noch weit ins Jahr begleiten wird  gottseidank bin ich Anfang März für 10 Tage in Süditalien zum trainieren. Da ist es derzeit auch net so dolle aber zumindest zweistellige Plusgrade und Chancen auf Sonne


----------



## bone peeler (17. Februar 2010)

Mhh.. ein Event wo man mal schauen gehen könnte... 

Btw: Ich fahr da zum Feierabend ab und an lang und könnte ab und zu mal schauen wie´s dort ausschaut.


----------



## theobviousfaker (17. Februar 2010)

Ich war heut spontan mim Ironshit unterwegs und im Wald ist es super fahrbar. Es liegt zwar noch größtenteils Schnee-irgendwas rum aber es ist weder rutschig noch wahnsinnig dreckig (also kein Schneematsch und keine Eisflächen). Zumindest im Offenbacher Flachland! Man kann also wieder prima Kilometer schleifen.


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh.. ein Event wo man mal schauen gehen könnte...
> 
> Btw: Ich fahr da zum Feierabend ab und an lang und könnte ab und zu mal schauen wie´s dort ausschaut.



Dat wär super! 

Kannst ja mal ab und an nen Streckenbericht posten. Ich muss mich ja entscheiden ob ich mit Crossrad oder MTB starte, ist beides zugelassen ( was bei Cross-Duathlons normalerweise nicht der Fall ist ).....


----------



## x-rossi (17. Februar 2010)

was machst du dir denn so nen kopp, ob crosser oder mtb  wirst doch eh nicht erster  geh auf nummer sicher und fahr mtb. ist doch kein problem, größere räder vorbei ziehen zu lassen.

ist das dein erster rodgau-duathlon? dann verstehe ich, dass du noch keine skurilen fahrer dort gesichtet hast. da fährt echt abba bis zappa mit 

10 tage bis zum wettbewerb, davon mindestens 5 tage mit temperaturen um die 6° plus regen. ob da noch viel schnee liegt? und selbst wenn es wieder kälter werden sollte, muss es doch erst mal wieder schneien um die wege unfahrbar zu machen. und schnee ist noch nicht angesagt.

also locker bleiben, wird alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Dann würde ich sagen Donnerstag um 18:00 Uhr ist fest damit wir mal wieder einen flotten Dreier zusammen kriegen Da hätte ich nix dagegen.
> Grüße
> Google


 
Tja, mit Dreier wird es nix. Bikeholic hüstelt.
Deshalb können wir von mir aus schon um 17:00 Uhr los. Da ist es wenigstens noch ein Stündchen hell.


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2010)

Ok, abgemacht! 

@Bikeholic, GUTE BESSERUNG!!


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, GUTE BESSERUNG!!


Besten Dank! ... so bald es im Hals ausgekratzt hat, bin ich wieder dabei! 

Magst Du vielleicht Samstagnachmittag eine Runde drehen? Hätte ab ca. 14:15 Uhr Zeit, für 2,5 - 3,0 Stunden zu fahren.

Bis denne


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2010)

Kurier Dich mal richtig aus! Und seht zu dass Ihr Euch die Bazillen nicht Hin und Her übertragt. Ich empfehle Keuchheit für einige Monate

Sorry, am Samstag saunieren wir beim Röder. Das wird leider nix. Ich muß Sonntag raus und werde noch etwas entsprechendes anbieten

Grüße

Frank


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Kurier Dich mal richtig aus! Und seht zu dass Ihr Euch die Bazillen nicht Hin und Her übertragt. Ich empfehle Keuschheit für einige Monate


 
Ja, ja, wir keuchen uns gegenseitig an!

Ok, 17.00 Druckhaus, wenn keine jungen Hunde regnet.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> was machst du dir denn so nen kopp, ob crosser oder mtb  wirst doch eh nicht erster  geh auf nummer sicher und fahr mtb. ist doch kein problem, größere räder vorbei ziehen zu lassen.
> 
> ist das dein erster rodgau-duathlon? dann verstehe ich, dass du noch keine skurilen fahrer dort gesichtet hast. da fährt echt abba bis zappa mit
> 
> ...



Uffbasse Kolleesch, uffbasse!

*angebermodusan*
Immerhin bin ich in FFM 3ter meiner Altersklasse geworden, soviel mal dazu 
*angebermodusaus*

Mir gehts hauptsächlich darum daß die Strecke gefahrfrei zu befahren ist. 5 Tage später gehts nach Italien ins Trainingslager und ich hab keinen Bock auf nen Sturz vorher


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2010)

is ja gud, isch pass uff! 

streckenmäßig kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass wenns die nächsten 10 tage nicht schneit, die strecke maximal matschig bzw bei minusgraden dann mit vereiseten spurrillen durchzogen sein wird. wobei ich vereiste erde mit spurrillen gefährlicher finde, als eis-only.

p.s. für wann war eigentlich nochmal deine geführte 2.500 hm-taunustour angepeilt?


----------



## Adrenalino (18. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> is ja gud, isch pass uff!
> 
> streckenmäßig kannst du aber davon ausgehen, dass wenns die nächsten 10 tage nicht schneit, die strecke maximal matschig bzw bei minusgraden dann mit vereiseten spurrillen durchzogen sein wird. wobei ich vereiste erde mit spurrillen gefährlicher finde, als eis-only.
> 
> p.s. für wann war eigentlich nochmal deine geführte 2.500 hm-taunustour angepeilt?



Angepeilt? Gugg dir mal das Wetter draußen an  

Nee im Ernst, ich hoffe daß ich die Tour im Mai anbieten kann. Vielleicht ist ja der April schon warm und trocken genug? Juni wird wegen Langdistanz in Hannover und Urlaub nix. Wenns im Mai wettermäßig net gehen sollte ( die Tour macht echt nur Sinn bei trockenen Bedingungen ) dann eben Juli. 

Ist ja noch lange hin, jetzt musses erstma Frühling werden


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2010)

alles klar!


----------



## bone peeler (18. Februar 2010)

So... hab eben mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Also teilweise ists schon haarig zu fahren, Matsch auf Eis etc... wenn das nächste Woche auch noch so ist würde ich bei keinem Rennen mitfahren. Überholen ist durch die eingefahrenen Spuren unmöglich. Wenn doch würde ich das MTB empfehlen da durch den breiteren Lenker die Spur besser zu halten ist ... denke ich.

Gruß
Karsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (18. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So... hab eben mal ne kleine Runde gedreht. Also teilweise ists schon haarig zu fahren, Matsch auf Eis etc... wenn das nächste Woche auch noch so ist würde ich bei keinem Rennen mitfahren. Überholen ist durch die eingefahrenen Spuren unmöglich. Wenn doch würde ich das MTB empfehlen da durch den breiteren Lenker die Spur besser zu halten ist ... denke ich.
> 
> Gruß
> Karsten



Supi, vielen Dank 

Sonntag oder Montag werde ich selbst mal hineiern und mir die Sache live anschauen.
Wäre klasse wenn du mitte/Ende nächster Woche nochmal nen kleinen Bericht zum besten geben könntest!


----------



## loti (18. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
also ich bin für Sonntag Optimist, deshalb starte ich einen zweiten Anlauf für meine Tour zu den Dietesheimer Steinbruchseen. Beim erstmal hat der Tiefschnee nur eine kleine Runde zugelassen. 
Jetzt sollte es klappen:
Sonntag, 21.2.2010                        
Abfahrt:  10:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:  13:30 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
MTB-Tour
Mit Tempo zu den Dietesheimer Steinbruchseen und zurück (ohne Pause).
50 km, 300 Höhenmeter
Lothar Klötzing (06103-64287 , 0170-8323621, [email protected] )

 Wer unterwegs einsteigen will, ist herzlich eingeladen.
loti


----------



## bone peeler (18. Februar 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Supi, vielen Dank
> 
> Sonntag oder Montag werde ich selbst mal hineiern und mir die Sache live anschauen.
> Wäre klasse wenn du mitte/Ende nächster Woche nochmal nen kleinen Bericht zum besten geben könntest!




Mach ich!


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2010)

Moin, moin

folgendes Angebot möchte ich für den Sonntag unterbreiten:

*Sonntagstour​*
Erst einmal langsam wieder ein paar Höhenmeter  Ich bevorzuge das Gelände. Am Samstagvormittag fahre ich mit dem Auto in der Nähe zum Hof Trages um zu schauen obs schon geht Ich berichte). Ansonsten fahren wir die Asphaltvariante. Ziel ist jedenfalls das NFH 

Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (19. Februar 2010)

Zeit?


----------



## Google (19. Februar 2010)

So, jetzt geht der Link

*Sonntagstour*


----------



## -FLEX- (19. Februar 2010)

Tja, würd ja gern mitwühlen, aber leider kommt sich das mit Fußball in die Quere...
Muss nämlich mein weißes Nike Trikot anziehn und bissl Badisches Kulturgut verbreiten!!!!
FSV-KSC, Sonntag ab 13:30 im putzigen Volksbank Stadion 
vielleicht kommt ja jemand mit wenns Wetter nich zum biken einlädt,
wobei man da im unüberdachten Block F nich grad besser dran is 

Aber für eine der nächsten Touren kann man mich schon mal vormerken, wenns nur endlich mal trocken wird und bleibt


----------



## 8november2002 (20. Februar 2010)

@ Google

Zum Thema Gelände kann ich dir sagen: Rund um den Fernblick kann man noch nicht mal laufen so dick und wellig sind die Eisschollen.

MfG Thomas


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Info Thomas  Da kann ich es mir ja heute ersparen, selbst zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2010)

Im Wald machts noch kein Spaß. Wollte nach F-Höchst und die Nidda bis BadVilbel lang. Im Wald um Dtz hab ich's schon sein lassen (Eis, angetauter Schnee das war mit sommerbereiftem Rush nix  Habe dann halt wieder Asphalt geschrubbt (Babenhausen, Gersprenz, Stockstadt bis Offenbach am Main und zurück über Hanau) Morgen werde ich mich auch wieder auf Asphalt vergnügen.

*Aber wer hat da am Main Erdi gerufen*  Sorry, ich habe Euch auf die schnelle nicht erkannt ...


----------



## bone peeler (20. Februar 2010)

Ich wars nicht... bin nur meine kleine Runde um Rödermark gefahren... Schlammpackung inklusive


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2010)

Moin allerseits

auch der mom Schneefall hält mich nicht ab!. Es wird spontan entschieden was wir fahren. Sollte sich der Schnee auf Asphalt halten, fahre ich Main mit Pause.

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (21. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Schneefall hält mich nicht ab!*


yeah! Google is back! 






der schnee wird eh keine so lange nummer und ist spätestens um die mittagszeit wieder weg


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> auch der mom Schneefall hält mich nicht ab!. Es wird spontan entschieden was wir fahren. Sollte sich der Schnee auf Asphalt halten, fahre ich Main mit Pause.



Moin, nach dem ersten Schock über die weiße Pracht, konnte ich Chaotenkinds Aversion über den Schnee etwas zerstreuen.  ... sie schafft es allerdings nicht mehr bis 11 Uhr am Druckhaus zu sein. Falls wir am Main Richtung Frankfurt fahren würden, könnten wir zusammen eine Runde drehen. Wäre das Ok?

Bis denne


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2010)

Och nööö. Ich hab noch immer die evtl. Höhenmeter im Kopf. Der Schnee taut schon weg und ich fahre dann lieber meine Asphalttour mit Pause im NFH 

Euch viel Spass und Grüße an C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (21. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... sie schafft es allerdings nicht mehr bis 11 Uhr am Druckhaus zu sein. Falls wir am Main Richtung Frankfurt fahren würden, könnten wir zusammen eine Runde drehen. Wäre das Ok?


Rin in de Schuh, raus aus de Schuh ... also sie mag nun doch net! Damit Euch erst mal viel Spaß! Wir sind raus! 

@Goggle: Am Dienstag ist meine einzige Möglichkeit unter der Woche zu fahren. Falls eine Startzeit von 18:00 Uhr für Dich Ok wäre, könnten wir uns zusammenschließen?

Bis denne


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Goggle: Am Dienstag ist meine einzige Möglichkeit unter der Woche zu fahren. Falls eine Startzeit von 18:00 Uhr für Dich Ok wäre, könnten wir uns zusammenschließen?


Hast Du die Wettervorhersage für kommende Woche gesehen  :kotz: Aber am Dienstag ist auch Eigentümerversammlung wo ich mich wohl blicken lassen sollte 

Und für heute pack ich mir lieber auch noch ne Regenjacke ein


----------



## bone peeler (21. Februar 2010)

Auf jetzt Mädels... es schneit doch gar nicht mehr...


----------



## bone peeler (21. Februar 2010)

So.. back from GoogleTours... War gar nicht so schlimm das man hätte freiwillig zuhause bleiben müssen...


----------



## Google (21. Februar 2010)

Sehe ich genauso  Hat mir richtig gut getan die Höhenmeter!. Wir sind von Hörstein zusätzlich Richtung Hohl de Bersch enuff ab in den Winter. Alles war frei 

@Chaotenkind, Du mußt langsam in die Pötte kommen  das war heute gar kein Problem 

@Erdi01, was hast Du heute gemacht? Vielleicht können wir uns ja nächstes WE mal zusammen schließen? Ich dachte an Hohl/Molkenberg etc. oooder mal wieder eine längere Tour zum Bäcker 

@Ironshit, wer hat denn noch Interesse? Vielleicht geht was gemeinsames  Am besten ruf mich an bei eingeschalteten PC  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2010)

*@Google*, habe 3 Std. Aspahlt geschnitten und aneinander gereiht  

Nächtes WE möcht ich an einem Tag nochmal Nidda in Angriff nehmen und am andern Tag ...  ... alles möglich.


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2010)

Ok Volker, warten wir mal ab wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Ende der Woche können wir uns ja mal kurzschliessen.

*Achtung Leute* Aufgrund der vorausgesagten Regenwoche  fahre ich diese Woche kurzfristig wenn die Tagesprognose ein Regenloch voraussagt. Dies ist heutenachmittag wohl der Fall. Deshalb:

*Wer kann heute ab 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus? *Ich groove am Main lang, diesmal mindestens bis Ortsende Stockstadt  oder auch bis AB. Das ist VB (Verhandlungsbasis)

Grüße

Google


----------



## Crypter (24. Februar 2010)

Ahoi, muss hier mal wieder reinplatzen. Mein geliebtes Stadtrad (http://fotos.rennrad-news.de/img/photos/7/5/3/6/_/large/Milanetti01.JPG) ist mir ja kurz überhalb des Tretlagers nach nun zweieinhalb Jahren Einsatz bei recht vielen Kilometern und rabiater Fahrweise ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste (s. verbogene Sattelstütze) gebrochen, nachdem es mich im Alltag überall hingebracht hat, gleichzeitig aber auch auf schönen Touren im Taunus dabei war, unter anderem auch zweimal auf dem Feldberg. 

Jedenfalls suche ich nun in RH 54/56 und gleichem Oberrohr einen Rennradrahmen in günstig für die Stadt. Stahl/horizontale Ausfaller sind Pflicht. Günstig muss er sein. Hat hier jemand noch was? Bin derzeit ohne Rad doch recht unmobil und hab n Haufen Zeug zu erledigen und zu Fuß gehen kostet einiges an Zeit...


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2010)

Moin

Heutenachmittag/abend vielleicht keinen oder nur etwas Regen: Wettercom sagt gegen 16:00 leichten Niederschlag, Kachelmann meint erst gegen Abend soll es etwas Regen...

*Wäre denn heute jemand um 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus dabei?* Donnerstag und Freitag soll es vorausssichtlich wieder mal den ganzen Tag regnen 

Ps. Am Montag war bestes Wetter 

Übrigens Erdi01: Ab Morgen erstmals 18 C°


----------



## x-rossi (24. Februar 2010)

es gibt kein schlechtes wetter  ... nur husten und schnupfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. Februar 2010)

Na dann gute Besserung!


----------



## x-rossi (24. Februar 2010)

danke! ne woche nix machen, und so


----------



## Crypter (25. Februar 2010)

Heute ne Runde mit starrem Straßenrad in kurzer Hose gefahren. 
Nur der Sattel ist ziemlich hart ... vor allem mit der Hose ...


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2010)

@Erdi01, [email protected] Was wollen wir denn jetzt am Wochenende machen  Am Sonntag geht wohl nix (Dauerregen) am Samstag soll es evtl. gegen Mittag leicht regnen.

Wollen wir den Samstag riskieren und was fahren wir dann? Wir könnten uns in Seligenstadt oder an der Mainflinger Brücke treffen. Entweder fahren wir Klingenberg (Dann spätestens 10:40 Uhr in Seligenstadt, bzw.10:55 Kilianusbrücke...haben Abends noch was vor) oder wir fahren langes Elend oder Hohl, dann Molkenberg, Hahnenkamm (Pause) etc. pp. 

Wie schauts aus?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2010)

*@Google*, ich habe nach wie vor Nidda im Visier. Der bessere Tag scheint wirklich der Samstag. Falls das für Dich von Interesse ist, könnt man sich an der Gerbermühle treffen. Cappupause könnt dann im Eiscaffee in Maintal sein ... weil die Frage garantiert kommt


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2010)

Du weißt aber schon dass da einige Schlammpeswege bei der Wetterlage dabei sind? Oder ist das nicht mehr so?   Nidda reizt mich nicht wirklich bei dem Wetter. Und wo bleibt der Kuchen neben dem Cappu? 

Edit soll heißen: Auf dem Arbeitsweg hab ichs mir noch mal überlegt auf Niddaradweg hab ich kein Bock. Es gibt 2 Wege wo ich im Laufe der Jahre Aversionen entwickelt habe: Hohe Straße und Niddaradweg. Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass wir die Dinger immer bei schlechten Wetter gefahren sind. Am Niddaradweg kann ich mich noch an die schlammigen Feldwege entlang der Nidda erinnern wo wir uns durchgeknatscht haben....Auf der hohen Straße haben die Bauern mit Ihren Traktoren immer ganze Arbeit geleistet  Bin halt ein bisschen pinzig...liegt wohl am Alter 

Ich werde dann morgen spontan entscheiden was ich fahre. Hab jetzt keine Ahnung mehr  Klingenberg, Molkenberg oder gar mal wieder das Naturfreundehaus übers Gelände besuchen? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2010)

*@Google*, die einzigen Schlammwege die ich eingeplant habe sind bis zur Gerbermühle oder bis nach F-Höchst durch den Grüngürtel, weil ich die Gerbermühle dann erst gar nicht anfahre.


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, die einzigen Schlammwege die ich eingeplant habe sind bis zur Gerbermühle oder bis nach F-Höchst durch den Grüngürtel, weil ich die Gerbermühle dann erst gar nicht anfahre.



Edit sagt gerade: Wir ham grad Hochwasser und Nidda ist mir jetzt zu unsicher...Siehe aktuellen Post...

Grüße

Google


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Februar 2010)

Gudn,

ich werde mich also am Sonntag durch den Rodgauer Schlamm quälen, die Wege sind ja jetzt Eis&Schneefrei aber eben knatschig und tief - egal!

Wer zum guggen kommen möchte, ich bin an der Startnummer 111  zu erkennen, unterwegs auf nem blauen Cannondale MTB. Ich hoffe daß der Dauerregen erst gegen mittag anfängt, dann sind wir schon durch, bzw. daß der Dauerregen bis zum 2ten Lauf abwartet, beim laufen isses net so schlimm wenns regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Februar 2010)

Wann und wo genau gehts denn in Dudenhofen los?


----------



## Adrenalino (26. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wann und wo genau gehts denn in Dudenhofen los?



Rodgau Dudenhofen
Sportgelände des TSV 1889 e.V. Dudenhofen 
Forsthausstrasse 11
63110 Rodgau

Start: 10 Uhr


----------



## x-rossi (26. Februar 2010)

da haben wir den salat  - *Manuel Fumic fährt für Cannondale:* klick!


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2010)

Hey Leute

ich hab gerade das Hochwasser am Main gesehen, deshalb bleibe ich jetzt doch in meinen Gefilden und fahre Gelände, bzw. hoffentlich recht matschfreie Forstautobahnen mit Pause im Naturfreundehaus.

*Treffpunkt: Morgen 11:30 Uhr am Druckhaus*...wie war das nochmals mit der Startzeit für S-Bahnankommende falls Interesse besteht 

Wer Interesse hat, einfach hier melden. Es werden ein paar Höhenmeter gefahren, reine fahrzeit wird wohl nicht über 3,5 Stunden ab/an Druckhaus sein.

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (26. Februar 2010)

hi Google,

bin noch schnupfig, war heute aber wieder arbeiten. wochende steig ich aber noch nicht aufs rad. abgesehen davon habe ich aber die langen einheiten jetzt durch und gehe ab nächste woche in ein anderes trainingsstadium über. 

du kannst deine einheiten also erst mal weiterhin für 11:00 planen, es sei denn es kommt vielleicht mal der faker zu dir mit der bahn, oder noch andere aus richtung frankfurt, dann wäre 11:20 am druckhaus optimal.

ich hoffe aber schwer auf den 06.03, dass Loti seine kreis offenbach trailtour auch durch match führt. ich hab nen geländerad, ich möcht mich einsauen 

gruß
rossi

@ Adrenalino: viel erfolg!  darf ich einen tipp? - wenn der radrundkurs aus 51% forstweg besteht, dann wähle die reifen so breit wie möglich, mit einem angedeuteten mittelsteg und eher weit auseinander liegenden, nicht zu großen stollen.

dann wirste erster


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2010)

*@Google*, kein Problem. Ich bleib dabei ...

*@x-rossi*, bei der Loti Tour bin ich auch am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (26. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi Google,
> 
> bin noch schnupfig, war heute aber wieder arbeiten. wochende steig ich aber noch nicht aufs rad. abgesehen davon habe ich aber die langen einheiten jetzt durch und gehe ab nächste woche in ein anderes trainingsstadium über.
> 
> ...



*ERSTER!!!!!!!????!!!!!????!!!?*

Vergiss es, da müsste ich unter 1 Std. bleiben, für mich nicht machbar auf dieser Distanz....

Die Reifen, die du beschreibst, habe ich schon : Continental The Edge, die sind bei den angekündigten Verhältnissen top, andererseits fahre ich die das ganze Jahr über. Die schaufeln sich überall durch


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. Februar 2010)

Ich hab zur Zeit kein fahrtüchtiges MTB, 3 hydraulische Bremsen und keine einzige funktioniert!  Aber da muss ich durch. Für V-Brakes kann ich mich dann doch nicht mehr erwärmen, bei diesem Wetter/Bodenverhältnissen schon gar nicht.


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich hoffe aber schwer auf den 06.03, dass Loti seine kreis offenbach trailtour auch durch match führt.


Vielleicht bin ich ja auch mal dabei wenn sie MATSCHFREI  ist und nicht ganz so früh startet. Hab nur keinen Eintrag gefunden. Kannste mal Input geben?





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Google*, kein Problem. Ich bleib dabei ...


Laut meinem Vater ist z.B. die Kinzig schon mindestens seit gestern über die Ufer getreten. Kannst ja mal berichten ob ich mich umsonst gedrückt habe.





Google schrieb:


> *Treffpunkt: Morgen 11:30 Uhr am Druckhaus*


Jungs, Mädels, falls jemand zusteigen will auf jeden Fall melden, sonst starte ich auch ganz gerne flexibel von der Uhrzeit


----------



## shopper (27. Februar 2010)

Hi Google

Ich könnte um 12:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz sein.

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2010)

Ok, bin auch da  Ich bring endlich mal das Album mit


----------



## x-rossi (27. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hab nur keinen Eintrag gefunden. Kannste mal Input geben?


steht doch im heftchen, was er auf der weihnachtsfeier verteilt hat


----------



## shopper (27. Februar 2010)

ok 12:00 Uhr B8.


----------



## loti (27. Februar 2010)

Hallo,
meine Trailtour am 6.3. wird sicher etwas durch den Matsch führen, aber nicht zuviel. Ich habe mein Fusion gerade im Umbau und will es am 6.3. mit den neuen Teilen testen, da muß es nicht gleich fürchterlich eingesaut werden.
Ab jetzt werde ich meine Touren wieder als LMB eintragen. Nach dem Winter kommen ja auch wieder Neue dazu, die nicht lange nach Touren suchen wollen.
loti


----------



## IronShit (27. Februar 2010)

yeah, das klingt gut, loti! da weiß ich auf jeden fall, was ich am 6.3. mache!!!

Ansonsten war ich gestern am Main (bis Kilianusbrücke) und heute an der Nidda (Ffm bis Ilbenstadt) unterwegs. beides war gut fahrbar Wasserpegel etwas erhöht, aber nix übers Ufer getreten

@adrenalino: viel erfolg morgen!

@erdi: wenn du am 6.3. auch mit von der Partie bist kann ich dir ja endlich mal dein Trikot zurück geben...das hab ich jetzt wirklich schon ne weile im schrank


----------



## x-rossi (27. Februar 2010)

loti schrieb:


> meine Trailtour am 6.3. wird sicher etwas durch den Matsch führen, aber nicht zuviel.


dann hoffe ich aber auf trockenstes wetter. trailtour hört sich nach 100% trails an.

loti, ich putz dir auch dein rad anschließend, vollstes ehrenwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2010)

*@Lagebericht für Google*, Schlamm gab's wie zu erwarten im Grüngürtel, Main und Nidda führen Hochwasser. Bis auf 200-300m direkt in Nied geht's an der Nidda problemlos und bald wohl auch kommplett schlammfrei. Die sind da wohl am teeren. In Bad Vilbel abgedreht und rüber übern Buckel auf die Hohe Straße nach Maintal und via Hanau nach Dtz zurück. Dort noch 2 extra Schleifen drangehängt um die KM in den 3stelligen Bereich zu bekommen ... fast nen Sonnenstich gekriegt so viiieeel Sonne ist man gar nicht mehr gewohnt 

*@IronShit*, hätten wir uns fast begegnen können an der Nidda und stimmt da war mal was mit Trikot 

*@Adrenalino*, viel Spaß und Erfolg morgen. Bin vorhin da durch, alles frei sogar recht trocken, jedenfalls dort wo ich lang bin. Aber für morgen ist eh grottig gemeldet


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2010)

Danke für die Pegelstandsberichte  Na ja, ich war halt unsicher und hatte kein Bock, morgens vielleicht vor überfluteten Wegen zu stehen. Dies wäre mir übrigens kurz vor OF am Main passiert. Es ist schon einiges überflutet bei noch immer steigenden Pegelständen.

Zur Tour gestern: Ich dachte nur: "Boah Ey, was ein geiles Wetter  Shopper und ich haben die Tour bei durchaus passablen Bodenverhältnissen und Sonnenschein jedenfalls sehr genossen  @Erdi01, vielleicht kommt er mit 

Sodele, Mainradweg überflutet, Spessart wieder aufgetaut. Das passt 

Am Dienstag werden Höhenmeter gemacht. Es wird Zeit den MTB-Treff wieder langsam zu aktivieren:

*MTB Treff am Dienstag​*
Wer ist dabei?

Gruß

Google


----------



## bone peeler (28. Februar 2010)

steh grad an adrenalinos duathlon-strecke aber gesehen habe ich ihn noch net. die jungs sehen aber schon gut schlammig aus.


----------



## bone peeler (28. Februar 2010)

edit: da kam er grad... etwa bei den ersten 50...


----------



## ICM2007 (28. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
ich komme aus Diba und würde mich euch gern gelegentlich bei den Touren anschließen 

Wie komme ich denn an so ein Heftchen, wie x-rossi
es zeigte auf der vorherigen Seite? Wegen der regelmäßigen Termine, die ja nicht unbedingt hier im Forum drinstehen.
Habe mich auch gestern zum erstenmal wieder warmgefahren mit einer kurzen Runde über Heusenstamm durch den Rodgau-Niederroden-Rollwald. So´n Stündchen auslauf hatte ich. 
Saugeil bei dem Wetter
War zwar teilweise ein ordentlicher Knatsch auf den schattigen Waldwegen und teils heftiger Gegenwind, aber
trotz Winterpause sind die Knochen noch nicht eingerostet
Da ich gestern Termine hatte, habe ich leider zu spät hierrein geguckt, sonst hätte ich mich heute irgendwo
mit eingeklinkt.
Aber das wird schon noch, ..........wenn ihr mich mitnehmt

PS: Frage hat sich wohl erledigt, denn ich habe mal ein wenig Rumgeklickt hier, und ich denke das sind die Termine von loti, so auch der 6.3. 
Wenn nix dazwischen kommt bin ich mit dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Februar 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Wie komme ich denn an so ein Heftchen, wie x-rossi
> es zeigte auf der vorherigen Seite? Wegen der regelmäßigen Termine, die ja nicht unbedingt hier im Forum drinstehen.



Hallo Nachbar, komme auch aus Diba  

Das angesprochene Heftchen ist das offizielle Tourenprogramm des ADFC Dreieich, zu finden auch hier online. Die Ortsverbände Dreieich und Rodgau sind auch für uns interessant, da sie durchaus auch anspruchsvollere Touren anbieten und  nicht nur Kaffeefahrten


----------



## bone peeler (28. Februar 2010)

So.. bin aus Dudenhofen zurück und werd nachher mal schauen ob meine HandyFotos was geworden sind 

So wie´s ausschaut lag der Adrenalino ungefähr in der Mitte beim Zieleinlauf...


----------



## theobviousfaker (28. Februar 2010)

Wetterwarnung mit Orkanböen bis 120km/h  Gut, dass ich vor ner Stunde doch nich aufs Rad gestiegen bin


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Februar 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wetterwarnung mit Orkanböen bis 120km/h  Gut, dass ich vor ner Stunde doch nich aufs Rad gestiegen bin



Mein erster Gedanke: 14 C sonnig und ich in der Bude 

Mein zweiter Gedanke unterwegs: Hmmm ... ob das so ne gute Idee war 

Mein dritter Gedanke, als der erste Baum neben mir krachend zu Boden kam  - schei$$e viel zu gefährlich nix wie raus hier und zurück in die Bude ...

Meine vierter Gedanke wieder in der Bude: OK, dann halt im Keller schrauben ... apro pos schrauben *@Faker, X-Rossi, Loti* wann gibt's hier endlich was zu sehen 

...

Soviel zu dem Thema Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

gibt noch nicht viel zu sehen, es fehlen noch dämpferbuchsen, lenker, lrs.

so ists in original


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Februar 2010)

Bin zurück, nachdem ich ca. 2 Std. gebraucht hab um mein MTB wieder in den Urzustand zurück zu versetzen, eieiei.......meine Unlust zum WK anzutreten hat sich auch fortgesetzt, ich hatte einfach keinen Bock, die Beine waren müde und schwer.....blöd.

Die Laufstrecke Nr 1 über 3,4km war zunächst 2mal ne Stadionrunde durch zähen lehmigen Schlamm, dann 2 Runden über Feld/Wald/Wirtschaftswege mit 2 Brückenüberquerungen ( naja, es waren eher kleine Stege, mehr als 1 Person passte da net drauf ) die einem schwer Geschwindigkeit gekostet haben weil man so komisch Slalom laufen musste um da drauf zu kommen. Ansonsten leicht crossige Strecke mit Umknickgarantie 

Dann der Radkurs, 2 Runden à 12km über Wald/Wirtschaftswege. MTB war ne schlechte Wahl, es gab quasi nur einen ca 1km langen Waldabschnitt der so stark verschlammt war daß man mit dem MTB besser als mit dem Crosser durchkam, direkt danach noch ein Schlammbad über 80m wo man echt bis zur Kurbel versank, das Teilstück war echt übel. Ansonsten flache Wege, hier wäre man mit Crosser echt schneller gewesen als mit MTB. Hat man auf den flachen Abschnitten deutlich gemerkt, da musste ich zu den Gruppen, die mit Crosser unterwegs waren, abreissen lassen . 

Waldwege waren nass aber nicht wie von mir angenommen zäh und tief, naja, für nächstes Jahr weiß ich Bescheid.

Man durfte Windschatten fahren ( ist sonst im Dua/Triathlon streng untersagt ), ohne hätte es katastrophal schlechte Radzeiten gegegeben denn der Wind war teils echt krass.

Dann wieder zurück in die Wechselzone, raus aus den MTB Schuhen und nochmal rein in die Laufschuhe. Diesmal ohne Stadionrunde aber den Rest eben 2mal, also nochmals 3km Laufstrecke zum Abschluss.

Wie gesagt, ich hatte nicht wirklich Bock, die Beine waren schwer und müde, weder beim laufen noch beim Radfahren konnte ich richtig Druck machen. Entsprechend auch die Zeit : 1:24;11 und Platz 25 AK. Was solls.

Bin ca. 4:47 / 4:48 auf den KM gelaufen, die Radstrecke war nach 53 Minuten undsonstnochwas beendet. 25er Schnitt also. Naja.....

@bone_peeler
Au weia, Fotos......ich seh doch immer so unvorteilhaft auf Fotos aus 
Aber egal, stell sie ruhig online wenn die was geworden sind  und danke fürs zuguggen!!


----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

vielleicht täusche ich mich, aber zeit und schnitt können bei allen teilnehmern nicht besonders gewesen sein bei der heutigen wettersituation. also worüber sich da den kopf machen?

die strecken waren für alle beteiligten gleich. unglücklich und am meisten einfluss nehmend auf die platzierung war nur die radwahl. und selbst wenn alle teilnehmer mit dem gleichen material unterwegs gewesen wären, so hat die platzierung AK 25 irgendwie überhaupt keine aussage. für eine schlussfolgerung fehlen einfach 2 konstanten -  wiederkehrende gleiche wetterbedingungen und die immer gleichen konkurenten. du kannst höchstens erahnen, wie dein trainingsstand ist. aber den schweren beinen nach zu urteilen warst du nicht genug erholt, sondern hast den wettbewerb eher als aufbau mitgenommen, oder?

meiner meinung nach ist der rodgau-duathlon doch eher ein kirmesrennen ohne ernstzunehmende aussagekraft.

aber hut ab vor deinem durchhaltrevermögen trotz unlustiger beine


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Februar 2010)

Kirmesrennen.





Es war so ziemlich alles am Start was in der Tria/Dua-Szene Hessens Rang und Namen hat ( o.k, die Namen sagen nur Insidern was ), es war außerdem das letzte Rennen einer Cross-Duathlon-Serie, desweiteren waren Deutsche Meister/Europameister dabei usw.....ein sehr starkes Starterfeld! Wobei natürlich auch Jederfrau/Jedermann mit "Brötchenholfahrrad" dabei waren  

Aber die waren heute in der Minderheit.

Ich nehme es als Trainingsspitze! Letzlich bin ich froh daß ich mitgemacht habe, denn kein Training ersetzt nen WK!

Tja Erholung.....ich befinde mich jetzt im trainingsintensivsten Abschnitt des Jahres, zumindest auf den Umfang bezogen. Fühle mich in der Tat etwas müde. Da ich am Freitag nach Italien ins Trainingslager fahre nehme ich die nächsten Tage etwas raus damit ich nicht angeschlagen dort starte.


----------



## bone peeler (28. Februar 2010)

Brötchenholerfahrrad... 

Also echt, mit was die Leute da gefahren sind... Bikes mit komplettausstattung, d.h. Schutzblechen, Beleuchtung, Gepäckträger... hab mich bald weggeschmissen vor Lachen. Und teilweise Sitzpositionen die eher an Renter auf dem radweg erinnern.... naja 

@ Adrenalino: In der ersten Bikerunde warst Du doch unter den ersten 50... als es nach der 2ten Runde in die Wechselzone ging plötzlich viel weiter hinten (Frauchen hat mitgezählt...). Was war da los?

Bild1: Brötchenholerin
Bild2: Det müsste Adrenalino sein.... (war schwer jemanden zuzuordnen wenn die Nummer hinten drauf sind (und damit matschig)


----------



## Adrenalino (28. Februar 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Brötchenholerfahrrad...
> 
> Also echt, mit was die Leute da gefahren sind... Bikes mit komplettausstattung, d.h. Schutzblechen, Beleuchtung, Gepäckträger... hab mich bald weggeschmissen vor Lachen. Und teilweise Sitzpositionen die eher an Renter auf dem radweg erinnern.... naja
> 
> ...



Ich bin zu nem Vereinskollegen aufgefahren und hab dem Windschatten gegeben weil der in seiner Altersklasse was hätte reißen können. Nach der Aktion war ich dann recht platt und musste Tempo rausnehmen. Außerdem wollte ich noch Körner sparen für die letzte Laufrunde.

Danke fürs Foto, yep das bin ich  und sogar gut getroffen, nicht unvorteilhaft 

Blöderweise ist mein Kollege undankbarer 4ter geworden, naja immerhin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

ja, kirmesrennen 

umgspr für kriterienrennen, welches auch der rodgau-duathlon für mich darstellt, da er sehr früh in der saison stattfindet und aufgrund seines umfangs und seiner intensität als aufbauwettkampf zu werten ist. egal ob einzelwettkampf oder wettkampfserie. so zumindest mein verständnis für derartige wettbewerbe. also reine formermittlung/formentwicklung.

das sich die verschiebung der leistungsbandbreite aber von 2005 bis jetzt so nach oben entwickelt hat, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. find ich aber gut.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

weiter mit dem rad. 

*teil 1. *eigentlich steht das rad seit november herum und der aufbau lässt sich zeit. spätestens ande april möchte ich es aber fertig haben. der lrs soll ende nächster woche da sein, syntace hat die qualitätskontrolle der neuen lenker noch nicht durch, der liefertermin ist in allen shops für mindestens 20 tage angegeben. dürfte also genau passen. eben maßarbeit.


----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

*teil 2 .*

das einzige problem werden wohl bremse und gabel darstellen, da nun auch hersstellerseitig bekannt gegeben wurde, dass einige chargen konstruktionsbedingte ausfälle haben. na klasse 

deswegen behalte ich oem-gabel und -bremse als backup, für alle fälle.


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2010)

En neues Rädche macht schon Spass gell?


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> En neues Rädche macht schon Spass gell?




oder strapaziert das Nervenkostüm auf ungeahnte Weise


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2010)

Sprich Dich nur aus wenn Du Luft ablassen mußt


----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

wahrscheinlich wäre ich diesen winter nur halb so oft und halb so lange aufs rad gestiegen. das rad und das wegen der schulter verkorkste 2009 haben mächtig ins kreuz geblasen


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Februar 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Sprich Dich nur aus wenn Du Luft ablassen mußt


hab ich schon im Titanthread gemacht  nur soviel: Traumbike zusammengestellt und bei der Endmontage gemerkt dass der Alu Hinterbau einen Herstellungsfehler hat der die Justage der Schaltung unmöglich macht.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Februar 2010)

Impressionen von "Biken auf dem Mond-Tours" 






*
@x-rossi*, fast das blau von Deinem Pitch, mal gespannt wenn's fertig ist 

*@drinkendbike*, hab's im Titan-Fred mitbekommen  Mal gespannt wie lang das dauert und ob die sich quer stellen wollen. Wie lang ist den der Kauf her und hast Du ne Rechnung?


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Februar 2010)

@[email protected]

Rechnung ist da - Kauf November 2009


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *
> @x-rossi*, fast das blau von Deinem Pitch, mal gespannt wenn's fertig ist


auf deins hab ich 2008 auf dem odwx ja schon geschielt, weils so clean ist. meins ist leider ein wenig verspielter.

noch was - die rote wippe mag ich eigentlich gar nicht, es gibt aber auch keine gescheiten farbvarianten zum nachkaufen, weswegen ein umeloxieren nicht verkehrt wäre. allerdings finde ich keinen betrieb der seine zeit einem einzelstück widmen möchte.

am liebsten wäre mir die wippe so:





wenn du wen kennst, gib mir bitte bescheid. danke ^^


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2010)

*@x-rossi*, das war doch erst letztes Jahr und die letzte Tour mit meinen Alu-Rush. Danach ist der Rahmen der Carbon-Variante gewichen.

Ein Eloxierer fällt mir spontan keiner ein, aber RedRum hatte mal Teile eloxieren lassen, frage ihn mal. Oder lass es wie's ist, ich finde den Farbakzent gar nett schlecht und würde ihn eher noch weiter aufnehmen. Die Elexir hatt's schon gemacht, rote Kurbelblattschrauben und die X.O. Redwin dazu fänd ich perfekt 
*
@drinkendbike*, na da kann sich keiner rauswinden, ist dann wirklich "nur" eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. März 2010)

Oha, da fällt mir ein, ich hatte da auch einen weiteren Teaser vorbereitet aber während des postens hat mich wohl was abgelenkt 





Na, wer erkennts? Unedel ist es, so auch sein Name...


----------



## x-rossi (1. März 2010)

@ Erdi: letztes jahr erst, echt? mann da kannst du mal sehen, wie lange "gefühlt" ich nicht mehr richtig biken war 

wenn du den board-eloxierer des IBC meinst, dann hab ich bei ihm schon angefragt. ist ihm aber zu kniffelig. auch nachdem ich ihm jeden betrag für den mehraufwand angeboten hatte.


----------



## ICM2007 (1. März 2010)

@Erdi,
danke für die Tipps. 
Werde mich da mal einlesen und durchklicken, wo was Intressantes für mich dabei ist.
Da ich Schichtdienstler bin fahre ich auch viel unter der Woche und ganz spontan.
Gestern wollte ich auch eigentlich noch eine Runde drehen, aber bei dem Sturm hab ich´s dann gelassen, auch nachdem ich bei FFH hörte das bei Taunusstein eine Wanderin von einem Baum erschlagen worden war

Das ist echt gruselig wenns um Dich rum nur bläst kracht  und knackt im Wald
Übrigens, die Strecke auf der Karte in Deiner Fotogalerie ist interessant.
Ich denke, die werde ich heute mal abfahren, wenns weiter so sonnig bleibt und der Wind weiter schläft. (und ich den Weg finde )
Die Streckenlänge passt zu meinem Pensum, was ich normalerweise auch immer mehrmals die Woche abspule.

Ich hätte noch so einige Fragen, aber ich will hier keine Romane schreiben. Ich denke man trifft sich bald mal und bespricht das Eine oder Andere Persönlich. Wir sind ja Nachbarn.
Vielen Dank erst mal.


----------



## drinkandbike (1. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Oha, da fällt mir ein, ich hatte da auch einen weiteren Teaser vorbereitet aber während des postens hat mich wohl was abgelenkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Longtravel Hardtail steel Frame aus England??? oder ? Ich finds noch raus? Ragley??


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn du den board-eloxierer des IBC meinst, dann hab ich bei ihm schon angefragt. ist ihm aber zu kniffelig. auch nachdem ich ihm jeden betrag für den mehraufwand angeboten hatte.



Also eigentlich fand ich immer, dass ich nicht wieder "Board-Eloxierer des IBC" aussehe... 
Stimmt aber. Ich hab schon teile fuer's Rad eloxieren und Pulver beschichten lassen. Hab ich aber immer im Einzelfall abgeklaert.

Mein Rennrad hat jetzt uebrigens folgendes "Sofa" drauf. Bin auch schon am Samstag damit gefahren und fuer meinen A**** passt er 
Ich mach die Tage mal ein Foto vom Original. Jetzt fehlen eigentlich nur noch Carbon Lenker + Vorbau!



Fuer's Merida gab es schon eine neue Sattelstuetze - natuerlich auch Carbon - und ein neuer Vorbei folgt noch. Dann gibt's davon auch mal vernuenftige Fotos! Das Rad wird eh erst bewegt, wenn draussen 20C sind. Darunter fuehlt es sich einfach nicht wohl


----------



## theobviousfaker (1. März 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Longtravel Hardtail steel Frame aus England??? oder ? Ich finds noch raus? Ragley??



Rischdisch. Und hoffentlich ne richtige Trailsau. *grunz*





Die Gabel ist übrigens ne Wotan. Schickes Teil :O Da wirken die groben Castings der amerikanischen Gabeln wie in Sandförmchen gegossen!


----------



## drinkandbike (1. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Rischdisch. Und hoffentlich ne richtige Trailsau. *grunz*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hab ich was gewonnen ?????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Übrigens, die Strecke auf der Karte in Deiner Fotogalerie ist interessant.


Jetzt mußt ich erstmal selber schauen was ich da in meiner Galerie habe  ... Ah ja, unser stadteigenes Bergtraining 



> Ich hätte noch so einige Fragen, aber ich will hier keine Romane schreiben. Ich denke man trifft sich bald mal und bespricht das Eine oder Andere Persönlich. Wir sind ja Nachbarn.
> Vielen Dank erst mal.


Hattest Du nicht auch interesse an Loti seiner Tour bekundet. Vllt sieht man sich schon Samstag. Ich werde übringens mit dem Rad hier direkt in Dtz starten und rüber fahren. 12:30 Kreishaus Dtz. Haupteingang wäre der Treffpunkt für Interessierte.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Oha, da fällt mir ein, ich hatte da auch einen weiteren Teaser vorbereitet aber während des postens hat mich wohl was abgelenkt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was macht man(n) mit soviel Federweg im Hardtail  Soll das ein "Dirtbike" werden


----------



## ICM2007 (1. März 2010)

Jepp @erdi
wenn´s nicht in "gießen strömt", wollt ich eigentlich mit. 
12.30 Kreishaus ist gut, weil ich eigentlich ohne Vierrad Unterstützung da hin wollte.
Haupteingang ist mir gar kein Begriff. Ist das da wo die Zulassung ist, oder wo  
Das Ding ist ja ziemlich groß und ich hatte außer Pkw-Ummeldung noch nix zu tun dort.

Übrigens habe ich versucht Dein Berchtraining abzufahren, natürlich nicht mit allen Schleifen, dafür war das Bild mit der Strecke zu unscharf nach Vergrösserung
Bin über die Brunnenstraße unterhalb des Wingertsbergs
in die Schrebergärten eingefallen. 
Schweres tiefes Geläuf dort. Logisch nach dem Regen. Muss zugeben, dass mir nach zwei Anstiegen die Puste ausging, wegen Winterfaulpelz etc,   und ich dann Richtung Hexenberg und TrimmDichPfad lieber den leichten Weg hinter SG Vereinshaus und Schwimmbad genommen habe.
TrimmDichPfad ging dann noch recht gut, Nur viel Kleingehölz auf der Fahrbahn, aber dann Richtung Urberach/Messenhausen musste ich doch mehrfach wegen umgestürzter Bäume absteigen oder die Dinger umfahren. 
Irgendwie bin ich dann aber vor Messenhausen falsch abgefahren, und so`n Downhill mit fast 40 runtergebrettert trotz Kleingehölz. 
Das Ende vom Lied war, dass ich irgendwo hinter der Shelltankstelle an der Kreisquerverbindung wieder rauskam und mir bis dahin einen Platten holte.
Und was hatte ich nicht in meinem Deuter
Rischtisch.......... die Luftpumpe 
Stress vorm Sport kann Schei...se sein.

Also Fazit:
ziemlich dreckisch, gefrustet und geschoben, ca. 30 min bis Heimat Steinberg; tatsächlich Wegstrecke etwa 18 km
Hätte ich nur früher auf meine innere Stimme gehört und die leichten Rocket Ron rausgeschmissen und eine  Nobby Nic zumindest vorn aufgezogen 
Vielleicht hatte ich aber auch zu wenig  Luft drauf, weil ich letztens doch mal in den Schnee wollte.
Wer weiß,  ich habe den Schaden noch nicht untersucht.

Nun denn, erst mal Pause bis Freitag, denn die nächsten drei Tage habe ich auch mal was zu arbeiten.
CU


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wv7TyakE8qw"]YouTube- hardtail downhill in whistler[/ame]

Think outside the box  Das geht alles auch ohne komplizierten (und vor allem teuren) Hinterbau.

@drinkandbike: Du hast die Ehre gewonnen, um mir das nächste mal ein Bier ausgeben zu dürfen  Kannst aber auchn Keks haben:


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Haupteingang ist mir gar kein Begriff. Ist das *da wo die Zulassung ist ... *, o
> 
> CU



... rechts um's Gebäude, der kleine Vorplatz das ist der Haupteingang.

*@Faker*, ach Du sch... da steht aber Einer auf gefühlsecht


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Faker*, ach Du sch... da steht aber Einer auf gefühlsecht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. März 2010)

Moin Ihr Bube und Mädels

vergesst mir net die *heutige Tour* 

Vielleicht will ja noch einer mit. Und das ich mir noch einen Crossr mit Schutzblech, Nabendynamo und festem Licht zulege, verrat ich bei den ganzen Bikeprojekten mal lieber net. Na ja, dafür kommt mein Familienbike und meine Mainradschlampe auffen Schrott

Grüße

Google


----------



## 8november2002 (2. März 2010)

@ Google
Kurze Streckeninfo aus dem Freigericht: Hier gibt es im Moment keinen Waldweg ohne Baum der sich "Flachgelegt" hat. Fahren unmöglich auch auf der Birkenhainer.  Dafür ist jetzt bis auf 400 HM das Eis erstmals weg, was dann auch egal ist.
MfG Thomas


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Think outside the box  Das geht alles auch ohne komplizierten (und vor allem teuren) Hinterbau.


und was für eine hinterpelle ziehst du diesem tourenbike auf? muss ja ganz schön was wegstecken können, wenn der hinterbau mit der gabel mithalten soll.

ne 160er gabel ist für höhere geschwindigkeiten zu haben. ein dünner marathon schlappen für guten rollwiderstand würde dich bergab aber ganz schön durchrütteln und einen großteil des potentials der wotan einfach verpuffen lassen.

welchen schlappen hinten?


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. März 2010)

2,4 Grip'r oder Rock'r oder NN (ist der leichteste, aber vermutlich auch nicht so breit wie die Michelins, zumal die Franzosen in 2,4 "verstärkt" sind). Das ganze in tubeless auf Flow.

Wenn das nicht reichen sollte wirds eben ein 2,5er DH-Reifen.
Ich weiß, dann werde ich bergauf weinen. So what, da muss ich durch.

Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Reifen der begrenzende Faktor werden. Ich bin schon mit nem seeehr schmalen IRC Mythos hinten am alten Hardtail die Trails an der Schmerzgrenze runtergekachelt, und da war die Gabel schon am Ende (behaupte ich). Den 2,35 Fat Albert am Epic habe ich auch lange nicht ausgereizt. Bis ich die Schmerzgrenze der Reifen erreiche habe ich noch einiges zu lernen


----------



## Google (2. März 2010)

8november2002 schrieb:


> Hier gibt es im Moment keinen Waldweg ohne Baum der sich "Flachgelegt" hat.


 Danke für die Info. Wir werden mal schauen wie es bei uns aussieht und Bericht erstatten.



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> 2,4 Grip'r oder Rock'r oder NN ......Wenn das nicht reichen sollte wirds eben ein 2,5er DH-Reifen.


Und die passen da auch rein? Ich frag nur aus Unwissenheit.

Tschö, ich mach mich jetzt fertisch


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Wenn das nicht reichen sollte wirds eben ein 2,5er DH-Reifen.
> Ich weiß, dann werde ich bergauf weinen. So what, da muss ich durch.


ok, ich wollt nur sicher gehen, dass dir das auch bewusst ist. bin gespannt, wie dir das rad dann ich echt gefällt.


----------



## Google (2. März 2010)

Nabend 

Kleiner Zustandsbericht des Waldes rund um die Barbarossaquelle: Vereinzelt liegen ein paar Bäumchen über de Wegen, die aber weiter kaum stören. Nerviger sind die ganzen abgefallenen Äste, denen man ständig ausweichen mußte, bzw. öfters von den Bikes eingesammelt wurden. Aber eigentlich ists egal, es ging gut zu fahren.

Hier auch schon die nächste Tour in unseren Gefilden 

*Gelände am Donnerstag​*
@Shopper, ich hab Dich gleich stehen lassen, wolltest ja wieder mit, Gelle??

*Hat eigentlich noch wer Lust von Euch am Sonntag nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker zu fahren?* Erdi01 ist wohl schon dabei wenns trocken bleibt. 

Am Samstag bin ich bei Lotis Tour nicht dabei weil wir schon um 16:00 Uhr was vorhaben

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und was für eine hinterpelle ziehst du diesem tourenbike auf?


... und wieso kommt man überhaupt auf die Idee sich *so* ein Bike aufzubauen


----------



## x-rossi (2. März 2010)

als alternative für nen hammer-rahmen, der noch nicht angemessen günstig zu finden war 

faker hat sich wahrscheinlich lange genug "theoretisch" mit diesem bike auseinander gesetzt, und sowie erschreibt,  ist er sich der konsequenzen auch bewusst. allerdings ist er auch immer etwas euphorisch. ein bergaufvideo gibts von dem bike leider nicht 

hach ja, die jugend ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. März 2010)

@Google: Ja das passt auf jeden Fall durch. Der Hinterbau ist echt ne Wucht  Mache bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto.

Interessant was das Ragley für Reaktionen hervorruft  Es ist die gleiche Bike-Klasse wie rossis Pitch, nur eben als Hardtail.
Ab 10cm scheint man eine magische Grenze zu überschreiten die ein fahren ohne gefederten Hinterbau unmöglich macht 

@erdi: Taunus und Schweizer Alpen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2010)

Nun, ich gönne hier Jedem alles, soll Jeder mit dem glücklich werden mit dem er will. Ich will so ein "Faker-Bike" nicht, ich will auch so ein "Nabendynamomonster" nicht 

Ich will ein leichtes Hardtail, sowas ist bei mir gestern eingetroffen, hört auf den Namen Optimo und Super Fatty DLR. Der Preis ein Witz, die Lackierung aber auch. Sah es auf den Bildern noch brauchbar aus und war die Rede von "The frame has all the paint wear you would expect from a years riding but it is structurely sound." hatt der Rahmen jetzt live *für meinen Anspruch* einen Lacktotalschaden  Jetzt muß ich erstmal in mich gehen und überlegen was ich damit anfange ...


----------



## Google (3. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ich will auch so ein "Nabendynamomonster" nicht


Ich hab extra en Dynamo analog XTR Basis vorgesehen  Auf alle Fälle mach ich ein paar schöne Detailbilder wenns soweit ist


----------



## drinkandbike (3. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Google: Ja das passt auf jeden Fall durch. Der Hinterbau ist echt ne Wucht  Mache bei Gelegenheit mal ein Foto.
> 
> Interessant was das Ragley für Reaktionen hervorruft  Es ist die gleiche Bike-Klasse wie rossis Pitch, nur eben als Hardtail.
> Ab 10cm scheint man eine magische Grenze zu überschreiten die ein fahren ohne gefederten Hinterbau unmöglich macht
> ...



faker..ich bin auch Fan der Long Travel Hardtail Variante - lass dich da mal nicht unterbuttern. Was halt stört ist das beim ragley Rahmen gutes taiwanesisches oder englisches Wasserrohr als Material verbaut wurde . Das gibts schöner und auch nicht unbedingt viel teurer in Titan (pipedream sirius - geht halt vorne nur bis 130mm Federweg - für 800.-)
was mich aber freut das hier mal jemand so ein Teil aufbaut


----------



## Everstyle (3. März 2010)

@Faker: da ich hier nicht alles mitlese, auf die Gefahr hin, dass du das schon irgendwo anders beantwortet hast, aber, was willst du mit dem Teil machen? Also, was soll das Einsatzgebiet werden?


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. März 2010)

@erdi: ich denke der VerkÃ¤ufer meinte das der _Rahmen_ "structurally sound" ist, nicht der Lack? Dennoch doof. Aber so ein custom paintjob ist doch unwiderstehlich!

@drinkandbike: Wasserrohr  also bitte! Das Zeug ist mehrfach konifiziert, teils innen, teils auÃen. Ich lass dich mal mit dem Finger drÃ¼berstreicheln  Und die filigranen Sattelstreben solltest du mal sehen (dank IS-Aufnahme auf der Kettenstrebe ).
Das Ragley gibts auch in Titan, kostet leider Ã¼ber 1000â¬. Falls mir das Bike so gut gefÃ¤llt, dass ich es in 3-5 Jahren immer noch fahre  dann gÃ¶nn ich mir auch eins in Titan  Derweil hat sich das knappe Budget Ã¼ber den Spottpreis fÃ¼r den Rahmen sehr gefreut.
FÃ¼r den gleichen Preis gÃ¤bs auch die 800g leichtere Aluvariante, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen (und den Erfahrungen Ã¤lterer Hasen) ist Stahl die bessere Wahl fÃ¼r Hardtails (insbesondere fÃ¼r die long traveller).
Viel Theorie und vielleicht stellt es sich als Griff ins Klo raus, aber dann hab ich ja nicht viel verloren.

@everstyle: Same es ever! Nur bergab wahrscheinlich etwas flotter  Ich kanns gar nich erwarten endlich wieder deinen Trailzusammenstellungen zu folgen 

@Google: Dein Crosserprojekt kommt mir bekannt vor  Ich hab da auch so ein Hardtail mit festen Schutzblechen im Keller... ist ein tolles GefÃ¼hl wenn der Mitfahrer im Tauwetter feststellt: "BOAH, dein Rucksack ist ja noch total sauber!" wÃ¤hrend sein Trikot Tarnfarben animmt


----------



## Everstyle (3. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @everstyle: Same es ever! Nur bergab wahrscheinlich etwas flotter  Ich kanns gar nich erwarten endlich wieder deinen Trailzusammenstellungen zu folgen


Freut mich natürlich zu hören, dass du weiterhin ein Interesse an meinen teilweise verrückten Trail-Kombinationen hast. Dann würd ich sagen, spätestens bis zur nächsten Einladung (ich schätze allerdings erst im Mai oder so).

Gruß

E.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @erdi: ich denke der Verkäufer meinte das der _Rahmen_ "structurally sound" ist, nicht der Lack? Dennoch doof. Aber so ein custom paintjob ist doch unwiderstehlich!


Ja, so war und so habe ich das auch verstanden. Und Customlackierung hatt schon was, aber a) ist die Fatty ja passend lackiert und ok und b) gefällt mir das Originalfarbschema halt sehr gut.

Aber ich habe seit vorhin wieder ein neuen Problem, nicht mir ist am "Grabig" die Luft ausgegangen, sonder meiner Fatty. Da hatt's wohl Dichtungen der Luftkartusche zerissen beim "runterspringen" vom Bordstein. Bei der Landung gab's ein Schlag und die Luft war draußen, damit war meine Ausfahrt dann auch wieder vorzeitig beendet. Als dank dafür habe ich sie schon aus dem Rahmen geprügelt.

Irgendwie gerade ein Griff ins Klo nach dem anderen


----------



## Google (4. März 2010)

Moin



Google schrieb:


> Hier auch schon die nächste Tour in unseren Gefilden
> 
> *Gelände am Donnerstag​*


 Ei, ei, ei....Ists noch zu kalt?





theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Google: Dein Crosserprojekt kommt mir bekannt vor  Ich hab da auch so ein Hardtail mit festen Schutzblechen im Keller... ist ein tolles Gefühl wenn der Mitfahrer im Tauwetter feststellt: "BOAH, dein Rucksack ist ja noch total sauber!" während sein Trikot Tarnfarben animmt


Was Ihr immer an Projekten habt. Ich hab da leider zwei linke Hände dazu und auch nicht richtig Bock zum Schrauben. Ich setz mich lieber gleich drauf und fahre. Bei mir ist ein "Projekt" ziemlich kurz: Guggen-Mit dem Dealer babbeln-verhandeln-kaufen (wenn ich gerade flüssig bin) und FAHREN 

Mein Crosser soll alltagstauglich sein, sprich bei Wind und Wetter zur S-Bahn, ab Mai zur Arbeit, Ausflüge mit der Family, Brötchen holen, etc. Deshalb den ganzen Mist am Bike. Trotz alledem hoffe ich, dass das Bike unter diesem Aspekt wenigstens noch ein bisschen nach was ausschaut.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber ich habe seit vorhin wieder ein neuen Problem, nicht mir ist am "Grabig" die Luft ausgegangen, sonder meiner Fatty.


  Du meinst sicherlich nicht DEN Grabig.

Grüße

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (4. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Irgendwie gerade ein Griff ins Klo nach dem anderen



warum solls dir anders gehen als mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. März 2010)

@ trailtourbiker: lese ich richtig, dass am samstag keine einkehr geplant ist?


----------



## Google (4. März 2010)

Gell sonen Kuchen is schon geil. Dat muß einfach sein  

*HIER GIBTS AM SONNTAG GARANTIERT KUUUUUUCHEN *


Google schrieb:


> *Hat eigentlich noch wer Lust von Euch am Sonntag nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker zu fahren?* Erdi01 ist wohl schon dabei wenns trocken bleibt.
> 
> Am Samstag bin ich bei Lotis Tour nicht dabei weil wir schon um 16:00 Uhr was vorhaben
> 
> ...



Also wie siehts aus?....faker Du _vielleicht_  auch?


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2010)

So, melde mich mal zurück aus der Werkstatt.
Da fragt man vorher bei allen Lieferanten an, ob die gewünschten Brocken auch lieferbar sind, es heißt ja, alles kein Problem und dann fehlt doch die Hälfte.

Chris King Steuersatz im Rückstand
LG 1 Kettenführung im Rückstand 
Magnesium-Plattformpedalen im Rückstand 
Adapter für 180er Scheibenbremsenaufnahmen im Rückstand 
Vordere Bremsscheibe (Formula) im Rückstand 

Fat Albert rear gestern nachgeliefert bekommen 

Vorübergehend nen alten Ritchey Steuersatz eingepresst, aufs Hinterrad nen alten Corratecschlappen aufgezogen, einen alten Sattel und ein paar alte Bärentatzen montiert um mal probesitzen zu können... und dann doch mal zu sehen wie sich die Sau so fährt. Also vorsichtig bergauf getreten, ausgerollt und dann bergab geschoben, da halt noch keine Bremse.
Zum Glück gehts es hinter dem Radladen gleich bergauf ins Feld und man muss nicht durchs Ort.
Erster Fahreindruck:

Ich denke, ich werde Spass haben mit dem Teil.

Tja, so ne Geburt zieht sich und ich kanns kaum erwarten, dass sie endlich vorbei ist.

Gestern das 96 zum ersten Mal wieder rausgeholt, da der Wolf leider auch in der Werkstatt ist. Da macht frau die Inspektion, Ölwechsel an der Speedhub, Ritzel und Kette neu, zerlegt die Gabel, reinigt sie, befüllt sie neu, baut sie wieder ein und dann stellt sich raus, dass sie ein Garantiefall ist.

So und jetzt muss ich über die Berge auf meinem Schreibtisch Herr werden, es bleibt ja alles liegen wenn man für ein paar Tage weg ist. Daher komme ich nicht früh genug raus um heute Nachmittag mit dem Radl am Druckhaus einlaufen zu können.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. März 2010)

Hey *@chaotenkind*, BILDER sagen mehr wie tausend Worte ...  ...


----------



## x-rossi (4. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Gell sonen Kuchen is schon geil. Dat muß einfach sein
> 
> *HIER GIBTS AM SONNTAG GARANTIERT KUUUUUUCHEN *


ja schon , muss aber nicht 

ich möcht nur wissen ob ich ballast zuercht mitschleppen muss, oder ob wir auf der hälfte an einer tanke vorbei fahren, oder eben irgendwow was solides einfahren.


----------



## Google (5. März 2010)

Ach so...

Ich habe für Sonntag mal einen LMB gemacht:

*Klingenbergtour am Sonntag​*
Bisher gewillt sind: Erdi01, Shopper, Ich. Weitere Mitfahrer gerne willkommen. Temperaturmäßig gehts noch. Allerdings ist nicht klar, ob wir tatsächlich am Sonntag fahren können bei dem prophezeiten Schneefall  Es wird natürlich nur gefahren wenn es Sinn macht. Und dies werden wir ziemlich schnell erahnen wenn wir Samstagmorgen aussem Fenster gucken. Wir können uns ja dann nochmals kurzfristig absprechen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hey *@chaotenkind*, BILDER sagen mehr wie tausend Worte ...  ...


 
Hatte keinen Fotoapparat da, wollte auch keine Baustellenfotos machen. Bilder gibt es auf jeden Fall wenn die Kleine fertig ist. Ich schau heute nachmittag mal nach ihr. Vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar Teile eingetrudelt.


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Allerdings ist nicht klar, ob wir tatsächlich am Sonntag fahren können bei dem prophezeiten Schneefall


junge, junge, schiebst du eine wetterparanoia 

bei deinen wetterängsten merke ich jedesmal, dass du den winter über kaum draussen warst und nicht wirklich weißt wie das wetter zu deuten wäre 

und welchen wetterdienst nimmst du eigentlich her dass du da ständig weltuntergangsprognosen hast?  würde ich am sonntag nach klingenberg fahren, käme ich mit slicks mit. da kommt nix was nicht fahrbar wäre 

hab mich den gesamten winter über auf diesen service verlassen können: Hanau, Hessen


----------



## Google (5. März 2010)

Hmmm, ich hatte mich schon letzte Woche gewundert als Du meintest "Juchu, Google ist wieder da"  Ich bin eigentlich schon wieder seit Januar nach meinem Skiurlaub so weit es geht am biken. Ich bin seit dem regelmäßig dreimal die Woche bei Wind und Wetter (ausser REGEN!) gefahren. Ausnahme bilden nur zwei Wochen à zweimal Fahren. Was mir fehlt, ist halt die Zeit Mitte September bis einschliesslich Dezember  (Aber der Schnee kam ja eh erst im Januar)

Dazu kommt, dass ich zwar regelmäßig gefahren bin, aber erst seit zwei Wochen die Höhenmeter in Angriff genommen habe und bis heute keine längere Tour als 3 Stunden gefahren bin. Das merk ich ganz schön  Gestern mußte ich feststellen, dass mir die zweite Geländetour diese Woche ganz schön zusetzte und ich leer war  

Natürlich kann man Klingenberg auch bei geschlossener Schneedecke fahren, kein Problem. Das Problem ist aber die Zeit. Mit einer ordentlichen Kuchenpause  muß man schon gute 6 Stunden einplanen, bei Schnee dauerts bedeutend länger. Papa Google muß halt auch irgendwann wieder daheim sein  

Kapeee?????!!!!! 

Ps. Wettercom war/ist diesen Winter wirklich immer sehr zielgenau gewesen.
Pps. Du bist im Gegensatz zu allen anderen hier dieses Jahr eh der wetterresistenteste (was issn des fürn Wort?). Hut ab, da kommt keiner mit!

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2010)

nuja, das pensum hab ich nicht alleine geschoben, einen festen trainingspartner hatte ich durchgehend - rate mal, wen - und andere sind auch hin und wieder mitgefahren. und die threadnachbarn warn ja auch recht fleißig und sind als den feldi hochgefahren.

vielleicht aber bilde ich mir gerade wegen des umfangreichen pensums ein gerade von dir öfter mal touren an- und wieder abgesagt gesehen zu haben, und das nicht nur bei regen, sondern auch bei vermuteten bodenverhältnissen. anderen wird das sicher nicht aufgefallen sein, aber da ich seit november 5x die woche unterwegs war und jedes wetter erlebt habe ... aber warum haare spalten? deswegen schrieb ich ja: _... dass du den winter über kaum draussen warst und nicht wirklich weißt ..._ . da brauchst du dich doch nicht rechtfertigen 

also wenn du am sonntag ne geschlossene schneedecke hast, fress ich nen besen! 

gruß
rossi


----------



## karsten13 (5. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> einen festen trainingspartner hatte ich durchgehend - rate mal, wen -



faker? 

(und jetzt schnell weg hier ...)


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2010)

nein ^^

faker hat einmal tapfer durchgehalten. (und schuldet seit diesem tag meinem traingspartner - welchen er komischerweise zufällig als reale person aus seinem aktiven gedächtnis gestrichen hat und in keinen verteiler aufnimmt, eine nicht unerhebliche summe geld)


----------



## Google (5. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da brauchst du dich doch nicht rechtfertigen


Also für mich war Dein Posting eigentlich eine gute Gelegenheit mir selbst auf die Schulter zu klopfen, dass ich bei dem scheiß Wetter so viel gefahren bin  Bin echt stolz drauf, dass ich meine Moti seit Januar so gut behalten habe und nicht auf meiner alten Couch geblíeben bin. Ich hoffe ich bleib auch noch nach Malle dran und die geplante Deutschlandtour gibt mir weiterhin genug Antrieb (was sicherlich der fall sein wird ).

Das mit dem Besen machst Du dann auch wirklich?? Hö, hö. Ich will dann aber ein pic sehn, Gelle? 

Aber lieber ist es mir Du hast Recht, dass wir auch fahren können


----------



## loti (5. März 2010)

Hallo,
meine Tour findet am Samstag auf jeden Fall statt. Die Strecke und das Bike wähle ich nach den Witterungsbedingungen. Start. 13 Uhr Dreieich, 60 km ohne große Pause durchs Gelände.
Ich hoffe, ich kann endlich mal ohne Spikes fahren. Mein Fusion-Umbau dauert noch etwas und dann kommen auch Bilder. Hier Dank an Günter, der mir ein neues Tretlager-Gewinde in den Rahmen geschnitten hat.
Deshalb mache ich auch Werbung für seine Tour am Samstag.
loti
Hallo,
nach viel Regen und Schnee ist morgen der erste MTB-Treff für dieses Jahr angesetzt.
Es wird eine lockere Runde auf die Höhen des Hahnenkammes. Fahrzeit ca. 2 Stunden.
Treffpunkt : 14:00 Uhr Bahnhof Großkrotzenburg
Sollte das angekündigte Wetter einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, einfach bei mir im Laden erfragen, ob der Treff sicher stattfindet.
mit sportlichen Grüßen
www.bike-activ.de
Günter Amend
Händelstraße 7
63538 Großkrotzenburg
T +49.(0)6186.20 13 10
F +49.(0)6186.20 14 10


----------



## x-rossi (5. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Das mit dem Besen machst Du dann auch wirklich?? Hö, hö. Ich will dann aber ein pic sehn, Gelle?


ehrensache


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2010)

das schmilzt bis morgen weg ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2010)

ich habe keine lust auf besen!


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2010)




----------



## Google (6. März 2010)




----------



## Google (6. März 2010)

Ach, wirst schon noch die Straße weiterhin kehren müßen...und wir werden morgen Main fahren können.

Jungs, fahren wir? Ich würd gerne 



Google schrieb:


> Ich habe für Sonntag mal einen LMB gemacht:
> 
> *Klingenbergtour am Sonntag​*
> Bisher gewillt sind: Erdi01, Shopper, Ich.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2010)

Pah ... auf diesen weißen Rotz habe ich mal gar kein Bock mehr. Für heute bin ich draußen, für morgen dafür drinn. Ne lange Grundlagentour bringt mir so kurz vor Malle mehr wie ein möglicher Abflug auf Glitschitrails. So long ...


----------



## ICM2007 (6. März 2010)

Sorry Erdi, ich bleib heute und morje drin
Mit leicht kränkelnden Bronchien ist dies naßschneeige gar nix für mich. Sonst liege ich bald wieder flach, wie vor zwei Wochen. Weder flach noch auf´m Matchtrail.
Schade drum, wenns so wie gestern kühl und sonnig geblieben wäre, ok, aber so.
Mach dann eher mal etwas indoor Sport auf der Couch,
und Gedanken wie tune ich mein Canyon HT
Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448698
und studiere hier die diversen Leichtbautreads und Kataloge


----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hatte keinen Fotoapparat da, wollte auch keine Baustellenfotos machen. Bilder gibt es auf jeden Fall wenn die Kleine fertig ist. Ich schau heute nachmittag mal nach ihr. Vielleicht sind ja noch ein paar Teile eingetrudelt.





ICM2007 schrieb:


> und Gedanken wie tune ich mein Canyon HT
> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=448698
> und studiere hier die diversen Leichtbautreads und Kataloge



he he ... sowas kenn ich doch alles  Bei mir ist gerade EBEN mein Scalpel fertig geworden, und da ich ein Foto da habe muß ich das hier gleich mal zeigen: Ist ein wilder Komponenten-Mix aus allen möglichen Jahrgängen - bis in die 90ziger zurück - herausgekommen  So wie's da steht wiegt es exakt 9,52kg, also Kataloggewicht, auch fahrfertig mit Pedalen etc. bleibt das locker unter 10 kg und hat damit das Ziel erreicht  Das einzige was noch geändert wird ist der Sattel, da tut sich gewichtsmäßig aber nix. 

*Im Einzelnen:*

Scalpel 68 Si Team Edition, Large
Fatty Ultra DL

Coda Competition/901 4-Loch Standart
32 DT Revos mit Alunippel
Mavic 317 Disc (die gute Alte)
Michelin Latex C4
Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0

Magura Marta SL
Brake Stuff "Naked-Design" Scheiben für 4-Loch

Sram 9.0 SL Twister + Schaltwerk
Shimano XTR Umwerfer
CD Si-BB30-Alukurbel 2-fach: 26ziger NoName + 40ziger TA + Alu Singelspeedschrauben
8-fach XTR Titan Kassette 

Pazzas Carbonlenker
KCNC SC Pro Lite Sattelstütze
Flite Carbonio (= wird noch gegen SLR XP getauscht)
CD Vorbau
Extralite Griffe

9,52 kg wie abgebildet und beschrieben.

*HIER* gibt's noch mehr Detailsfotos.

Jetzt bin ich schwer am überlegen ob ich's morgen ausfahre zum Bäcker. Ich glaub aber es will (noch) nicht raus in die Kälte  Ich müßt dann heute noch die Federelemente abstimmen und noch Lackschutzfolie anbringen, dazu habe ich jetzt aber keine Lust mehr. Ich streichle das etwas größere "Kleine" lieber noch ein wenig


----------



## x-rossi (6. März 2010)

cool! mit chauvi-bremsscheiben


----------



## Google (6. März 2010)

Hey, echt hübsch das Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> cool! mit chauvi-bremsscheiben



Jo  ... aber was glaubst Du was die "Ladys" rumgezickt haben und es immer noch tun  Hintergrund: Der Coda 4-Loch Standart ist minmal breiter als der IS2000. Ohne Abfräsen der Bremsaufnahme am Rahmen um Platz zu schaffen ging gar nix. Das ist aber auch nur bis zum gewissen Punkt möglich, d.h. es "zickt" noch leicht. Tja, somit nicht perfekt, sondern nur sehr gut aufgebaut


----------



## loti (7. März 2010)

Hallo,
hier ein Bild von unserer gestrigen Tour (am Langener Waldsee). Durch Schnee, Wasser und Schlamm wurde es doch recht anstrengend. Einige Trails habe ich ausgelassen, da umgefallenen Bäume mit Kletter- und Tragepassagen auf die Dauer keinen Spaß machen.
Wir haben die Tour etwas abgekürzt. Den Rest (Offenbach, Heusenstamm und Bulau, dann ca. 45 km) fahre ich nächsten Sonntag, 14.3. um 10 Uhr. 
loti


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2010)

Hey Erdi,
feine Sache die 
Den SLR gibts bei ebay schon ab 1  neu, habe ich gesehen
Oder bei Quoka hier: http://www.quoka.de/searchdetail_small.cfm?SHOWADNO=41526625&banner=0
und ActionSport.de hat ihn auch auf 64 runtergesetzt.

Da ich glaube ich alle ziemlich fit in Sachen Aufbau und tunen seid, könnt ihr mir bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tipp geben, gelle


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2010)

> Hallo,
> hier ein Bild von unserer gestrigen Tour (am Langener Waldsee). Durch Schnee, Wasser und Schlamm wurde es doch recht anstrengend. Einige Trails habe ich ausgelassen, da umgefallenen Bäume mit Kletter- und Tragepassagen auf die Dauer keinen Spaß machen.
> Wir haben die Tour etwas abgekürzt. Den Rest (Offenbach, Heusenstamm und Bulau, dann ca. 45 km) fahre ich nächsten Sonntag, 14.3. um 10 Uhr.
> loti



Sehr nett, ehrlich..........aber ich kann keinen Schnee mehr sehen


----------



## BlackTrek (7. März 2010)

loti schrieb:


> Den Rest (Offenbach, Heusenstamm und Bulau, dann ca. 45 km) fahre ich nächsten Sonntag, 14.3. um 10 Uhr.
> loti



Ich war gestern in der Bulau unterwegs. Allerdings kommt man unter der Autobahnbrücke z.Zt. nicht durch und es sind auch einige Bäume umgestürzt.


----------



## loti (7. März 2010)

Hallo BlackTrek,
die Bulau gibt es zweimal:
Einmal bei Hanau- die meinst Du.
Ich meine den Ausläufer des Odenwaldes zwischen Dietzenbach und Urberach.
Dort gibt es schöne Trails. Ich hoffe, es liegen nicht zu viele Bäume rum.
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2010)

@loti
Ich habe letztens nach dem Sturm versucht Erdi´s Strecke
abzufahren, die führt ja auch über die Bulau 
Da oben hats schon einige Bäume umgeschmissen und auch sonst viel Kleingehölz auf den Wegen.
Nicht so dolle zum fahren derzeit. 
Im Lauf der Woche werde ich, wenns denn wettermäßig besser wird, da noch mal vorbeischauen.
Mal sehn wie´s dann aussieht


----------



## x-rossi (7. März 2010)

wars schlimm heut mit der geschlossenen schneedecke?

mich hats gegen 10:00 für 2 h nach darmstadt verschlagen, nachdem ich einen neuen kontakt zu einem dortigen local geknüpft hatte. 2 h lang hat er mich durch den stadtwald gescheucht, wobei ca 30 km und 550 hm angefallen sind. bergab sind wir durch den griffigen neuschnee eher in hochgeschwindigkeit gesurft als gefahren.

ich kanns ja nicht lassen  - in darmstädter stadtwald richtung burg frankenstein sind mir heute, ohne gelogen, mehr biker innerhalb 2 h begegnet, als in einem gesamten jahr richtung feldberg. dort gibst also auch ganzjahresschönwetterfahrer 

ich werde versuchen, so viele sonntage wie möglich, dort mit zu fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich war gestern in der Bulau unterwegs. Allerdings kommt man unter der Autobahnbrücke z.Zt. nicht durch und es sind auch einige Bäume umgestürzt.


hmm ... ich dachte Du wärst auf Malle, warst Du schon oder fliegst Du noch  Bin der Meinung das hier mal kurz aufgeschnappt zu haben 

Frank und ich hatten uns wieder binnen 24 Stunden (vom Anruf - wollen wir? - ja! - wann? - Urlaub? - bis Buchung!) dazu entschieden und sind vom 15-20.03. an bekannter Stelle anzutreffen


----------



## Erdi01 (7. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wars schlimm heut mit der geschlossenen schneedecke?
> 
> mich hats gegen 10:00 für 2 h nach darmstadt verschlagen, nachdem ich einen neuen kontakt zu einem dortigen local geknüpft hatte. 2 h lang hat er mich durch den stadtwald gescheucht, wobei ca 30 km und 550 hm angefallen sind. bergab sind wir durch den griffigen neuschnee eher in hochgeschwindigkeit gesurft als gefahren.
> 
> ...



Du bist ja auch im Melli-Biker-Revier gelandet, da geht deutlich mehr wie hier. Und was Du so schreibst könntest Du um Traisa/Mühltal gelandet sein.

*Edith hatt's gerade gesehen:* Hast es ja verlinkt, da lag ich gar nett so daneben. "Die Wand" von Waschenbach habt ihr ausgelassen


----------



## Google (7. März 2010)

Stell Dir vor mein Zinken ist rot  Hat bei Dir auch noch der Wind gedreht ? Mir ist er noch kräftig entgegen geblasen 

Resumè der heutigen, längeren Tour: Wir sollten in Malle spätestens jede Stunde ne kleinere Pflichtpause zum Puls runterfahren einlegen und um einiges gemütlicher die Touren fahren. Dann machts auch Spass  

Ich muß noch ein bisserl (ein bisserl ist gut) GA aufbauen:

*Main am Dienstag. Wer fährt mit?​*
Es geht auf alle Fälle bis Aschaffenburg. Am Donnerstag hab ich dann nochmal ein paar HM geplant, dann geht nix mehr vor Malle.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Kulminator (7. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> he he ... sowas kenn ich doch alles  Bei mir ist gerade EBEN mein Scalpel fertig geworden, und da ich ein Foto da habe muß ich das hier gleich mal zeigen: Ist ein wilder Komponenten-Mix aus allen möglichen Jahrgängen - bis in die 90ziger zurück - herausgekommen  So wie's da steht wiegt es exakt 9,52kg, also Kataloggewicht, auch fahrfertig mit Pedalen etc. bleibt das locker unter 10 kg und hat damit das Ziel erreicht  Das einzige was noch geändert wird ist der Sattel, da tut sich gewichtsmäßig aber nix.
> 
> *Im Einzelnen:*
> 
> ...



9,52 kg? Wer soll denn da noch mit dir fahren?  Du bist doch sonst schon konditionell immer vorne dabei ...


----------



## BlackTrek (7. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hmm ... ich dachte Du wärst auf Malle, warst Du schon oder fliegst Du noch  Bin der Meinung das hier mal kurz aufgeschnappt zu haben
> 
> Frank und ich hatten uns wieder binnen 24 Stunden (vom Anruf - wollen wir? - ja! - wann? - Urlaub? - bis Buchung!) dazu entschieden und sind vom 15-20.03. an bekannter Stelle anzutreffen



Schon wieder zurück. Aber wenn ich die Zeit hätte, würde ich grade nochmal hinfliegen. Waren ca 19 Grad, trocken, nur ein bisschen windig.

Wünsch Euch viel Spass!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> he he ... sowas kenn ich doch alles


 
Ja, ja!
Und natürlich waren für mich keine Päckchen angekommen.
Dafür mal die Waage befragt und die Gewichte der fehlenden Brocken grob hinzuaddiert. Also 14 kg werden nicht zu halten sein, 15 kg müsste klappen. Naja, was solls, die Speedhub haut halt jedes mal gewichtsmäßig rein und dieses mal auch noch sackschwere Laufräder und fette Reifen.

@google: hab mich für Dienstag eingetragen!

Wir waren gestern mit den Körbchenrädern der Eltern trainieren. Zum Glück haben wir niemanden getroffen, der uns kannte. Aber 20 kg Stadtrad + Gegenwind bzw. Schlammwege im Wald ziehen auch ganz schön rein.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google: hab mich für Dienstag eingetragen!



Ich koennte Morgen gegen kurz vor 18 Uhr an der Mainfaehre in Seligenstadt stehen. Wird dir das zu spaet Google? 
Wollte Morgen mal "puenktlich" Feierabend machen, da sich schon wieder jede Mengen Stunden angesammalt haben


----------



## Google (8. März 2010)

Gehts nicht schon 17:30/35 an der Fähre  Ich habe morgen nach hinten raus kaum Luft und wollte recht pünktlich zurück sein. 

Dies gilt übrigens auch für meine nächste Tour diese Woche....

Sorry

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (8. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Gehts nicht schon 17:30/35 an der Fähre  Ich habe morgen nach hinten raus kaum Luft und wollte recht pünktlich zurück sein.
> 
> Dies gilt übrigens auch für meine nächste Tour diese Woche....
> 
> ...



Früher geht leider nicht. 
Hab morgen gegen 14:00 noch ein Meeting und das wird min. 2 Stunden dauern. Dann versuche ich bei deiner GA-Tour am Wochenende (?) oder nächste Woche dabei zu sein. Nicht schlimm


----------



## Google (10. März 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> oder nächste Woche


 Geht net  

Letztes Tourenangebot vor meiner Reise...  

*Rund um die Barbarossaquelle am Donnerstag​*
Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2010)

Brrr...., nach den insgesamt 4 Stunden von gestern ist mein Bedarf erst mal wieder gedeckt. Das waren Schmerzen als ich gestern um 20:30 Uhr endlich daheim ins Warme kam.

Ich geh schrauben. Meine reparierte Gabel für den Wolf ist wieder da und die Werkstatt ist wenigstens geheizt.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2010)

Ich nichts ahnend bei meinen Dtz Höhentraing da taucht plötzlich ein funkelnder Weihnachtsbaum hinter mir auf, mein erster Gedanke: "das kann nur Loti mit Karavane sein, sowas taucht hier sonst nicht auf" ... kurz mal gedreht und nachgeschaut = BINGO. Kurz überlegt ob ich mich anschließe, hab ich dann aber sein lassen ... Kein Rucksack, kein Flickbesteck, nix zu saufen, kein nix dabei gehabt  ... also gut, weiter mit Höhentraining.

Aber im Ernst: *@Loti* wenn Du das nächste mal weist dass Du über Dtz kommst dann poste das hier bitte mal ...


----------



## x-rossi (10. März 2010)




----------



## drinkandbike (10. März 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


>


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2010)

He, ihr Malleurlauber, habe gerade auf Spiegel Online gelesen, dass es da schneit. In den Bergen sollen sogar Schneeketten erforderlich sein. An der Küste soll der Schnee allerdings schnell wieder weg sein. Man erwartet Temperaturen von +7°C!


----------



## loti (11. März 2010)

Hallo,
am Sonntag, 14.3. kommt der zweite Teil meiner Trailtour durch den Kreis Offenbach. 10 Uhr Start am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen (siehe LMB).
Ja, erdi01, wenn ich lange vorher wüßte, wo ich am Mittwoch entlang fahre, würde ich das posten. Aber meistens entscheide ich mich sehr kurzfristig, nach Wetterlage und Teilnehmerzahl. Manchmal auch schon früher, dann werde ich beim nächsten Mal hier die Info einstellen.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> He, ihr Malleurlauber, habe gerade auf Spiegel Online gelesen, dass es da schneit. In den Bergen sollen sogar Schneeketten erforderlich sein. An der Küste soll der Schnee allerdings schnell wieder weg sein. Man erwartet Temperaturen von +7°C!


ha, was interssiert mich das Wetter jetzt, ab MONTAG wirds spannend und mit so nem Trend kann ich leben 

Ich bring mich eh gerade in Stimmung mit Platz 3 von Europas Traumstraßen  Gott was bekomme ich gerade Bock auf die Nummer, wenn man da nur nicht wieder hoch müßte  Mit Sa Calobra in eine Tour kommst Du unter 2000 HM nicht weg  Aber jeder Meter ist es wert, das ist so ENDGEIL dort 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGdK4sGazyg"]YouTube- Sa Calobra Rennrad Abfahrt Mallorca[/ame]

In der Art habe ich Sa Calobra und Küstenklassiker auch noch nicht gehen  ... aber mal interessant zu sehen in was für einer Gegend man sich da bewegt. Das GELBE ist der Küstenklassiker, sind wir im März 2008 gefahren und das ROTE ist die Sa Calobra, das war März 2007. Das warn noch Zeiten, da ham mehr die 2000 und 2500 HM locker weggesteckt  Und heut, komme'mer gerade mal bis Alcudia ins Kaffee ...  ... um dann zu überlegen ob mer weiter fahr nach Liuc, Orient, Valldemossa oder großes und kleines Cap ... damit wäre dann das diesjährige Programm kurz umschrieben 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qez_PNE7ig"]YouTube- Mallorca Coast to Coast Bike Route including  Sa Calobra 3D Fly Through Google Earth[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ab MONTAG wirds spannend und mit so nem Trend kann ich leben


 ICH AAACH  Wahrscheinlich werden wir alle einen Hitzeschlag bekommen weil wir so Temps gar nicht mehr gewohnt sind 

Geile Vids Volker  Wie konnte ich das nur vergessen!! Vielleicht fühlen wir uns ja am Kiosk (noch) so gut, dass wir auch noch SA Calobra fahren....Ich hab schon so lange nicht mehr "SAAA CALOBRAAAA" geschrien und "HALTS MAUUUL" als Echo gehört 

Grüße

Google


----------



## theobviousfaker (12. März 2010)

2000hm Downhill auf *ASPHALT??*


----------



## loti (12. März 2010)

2000hm Downhill auf ASPHALT?? 
JAAAA!!
Das macht Spass. Am liebsten mit einem leichten Hardtail und Slick-Reifen. Dann bremst man viel später und dosierter als mit dem Rennrad.
Einer meiner schönsten Downhills war vom Col de la Bonnette (2800 m) fast bis nach Nizza (63 km in 76 Minuten, Höchstgeschwindigkeit 113 km/h).
Das ist Adrenalin pur. 
Zum Glück war die Straße recht leer und man konnte viele Kurven richtig gut schneiden. 
Das hält mit einem Gelände-Downhill locker mit.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> ...Ich hab schon so lange nicht mehr "SAAA CALOBRAAAA" geschrien und "HALTS MAUUUL" als Echo gehört
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


Das mußt ja kommen 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> 2000hm Downhill auf *ASPHALT??*


Die Sa Calobra sind "nur" 700 und irgendwas bergab- und auf dem selben Weg wieder bergauf. Und die min. 2000 beziehen sich auf die Tagestour und berghoch. Man fällt ja nicht vom Himmel dorthin, sondern muß sich da erstmal hintreten


----------



## bone peeler (13. März 2010)

113km/h? Alter Schwede... 

@ Volker & Frank: Und wehe ihr kommt zurück ohne geiles Wetter mitzubringen... dann fahrt ihr die nächsten Woche bestimmt alleine...


----------



## Google (14. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> wehe ihr kommt zurück ohne geiles Wetter mitzubringen


 *So ein geiles Wetter * mit zu bringen wird schwer!! Wir tun unser Bestes 

Bis denne 

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (14. März 2010)

vor den Profis hier und leichte Komplexe kriege ich da
Ich glaube ich suche mir bei loti´s Aktivitätenliste doch 
eher die gemütlichen geführten Touren aus, anstatt mich bei Euch an Trainingsrunden zu beteiligen.
Bin nicht gern ein Klotz am Bein, auch wenn mein Ehrgeiz
noch so fett ist. Aber, ab  50 knackts öfters im Gebälk, leider 
Übrigens:
so schlecht wird´s hier nun auch nicht was das Wetter betrifft. Gibt Anlaß zur Hoffung, dass der Frühling doch langsam kommt 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002989

Ach ja, noch was:
Den Mallefahrern natürlich viel Spass und kommt gesund heim  (neidischbin)


----------



## bone peeler (15. März 2010)

Na hoffentlich. Und wenns mal Nachmittags nicht gerade pisst werde ich meinen Esel auch mal wieder ausführen.. hab ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen...


----------



## RedRum05 (15. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich. Und wenns mal Nachmittags nicht gerade pisst werde ich meinen Esel auch mal wieder ausführen.. hab ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen...



Vielleicht kann man ja auch mal wieder eine gemeinsame Runde zusammen drehen. Bin aber im Moment nur auf Radwegen unterwegs. Hab eine Schlammellergie - bekomme da immer Wutanfälle


----------



## x-rossi (15. März 2010)

schlammpackung soll aber recht gesund sein, habe ich mal gehört 

bald ist ostern. schenkt man sich da was . wenn ja, dann unbedingt wünschen:

schutzbleche
wasserdichte handschuhe
regenjacke
regenhose
regenüberschuhe
helmüberzieher


----------



## bone peeler (16. März 2010)

Ganzkörperkondom? 

Naja... ich hab zwar nix gegen ´ne ordentliche Schlammtour aber ich fahre gern Radwege mit... brauche Bewegung. Aber momentan bin ich erst gegen 18:00 Uhr daheim, hab dafür aber Freitags frei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2010)

Ich fahr morgen früh von Bischofsheim nach Dietzenbach und wieder zurück. Radwege und Forstautobahnen. Hab extra 2,5 Stunden den Wolf geputzt, damit sich das einsauen lohnt. Abfahrt kurz nach 6.00 Uhr, das ist warscheinlich zu früh für die meisten. Zurück so gegen 16.00 Uhr, Start am Gefahrenabwehrzentrum.


----------



## Adrenalino (16. März 2010)

@all
Bin wieder aus Apulien zurück!
Wir hatten letzte Woche so ziemlich das "beste" Wetter europaweit, den Schnee in Südfrankreich und auf den Balearen haben wir abends staunend im Fernsehen bewundert 

So gesehen hatten wir richtig viel Glück, bis auf einmal sind wir immer im trockenen gefahren, die Temperaturen gingen von 9-max. 14° was für diese Jahreszeit in Apulien deutlich zu wenig ist, aber wenn ich dann von meiner Freundin die hiesigen Verhältnisse letzte Woche am Telefon erzählt bekam dann war ich doch schon froh so weit weg zu sein 

Hier mal die Tage einzeln aufgedröselt :

Samstag, 06.03 - einrollen rund um Cassano. Zwar mit Sonne satt aber mit starkem Wind der uns für den Rest der Woche begleiten sollte. 7-9° die uns wesentlich kälter vorkamen. 35km sind zusammen gekommen.

Sonntag, 07.03 - wieder schön sonnig aber nicht wärmer als 9°, weiter stark windig und daher sehr kalt. Da es weiter oben in der Murge noch kälter war fuhren wir Richtung Küste, was sich als richtig erwies. Viele einsame KM durch Olivenhaine, knapp 84km geschafft.

Montag, 08.03 - da die Wetteraussichten immer schlechter wurden beschlossen wir, schon heute eine Königsetappe zu versuchen, nach Ginosa Marina ans Meer, hin und rück gut 130km. Wieder mal stark windig, vor Laterza wurde der Wind zum Sturm und unerträglich. Fahren war kaum noch möglich, trotz Gruppe und Windkante. Der Wind wechselte oft seine Richtung und machte es sehr gefährlich auf der Straße zu fahren!

Selbst bergab erreichte man mit treten nicht mehr als 19-20km/h, es war echt brutal, sowas habe ich in der Art noch nie erlebt. Haben daraufhin die Tour abgebrochen, sind zurück gefahren und sehr ausgepumpt in Cassano angekommen......83km.

Dienstag, 09.03 - Der Wind hatte sich etwas beruhigt und es sah recht gut aus, also auf nach Alberobello, eine Tour mit knapp 100-110km, wir wollten es probieren. Bis Putignano hatten wir Glück, vor Alberobello fing es an zu regnen und hörte bis zur Rückkehr nach Cassano nicht mehr auf. Mist. Aufgrund des Regens fuhren wir keine Umwege sondern direkt auf der gleichen Strecke zurück. 102km

Mittwoch, 10.03 - Kühl, windig und sintflutartiger Regen, daher Ruhetag mit einem Ausflug zum Castel del Monte und nach Gravina di Puglia. Nachmittags waren wir locker schwimmen.

Donnerstag, 11.03 - Da für den nachmittag wieder mal Regen angesagt war gings wieder früh los nach Altamura. Sehr schnell zog es sich aber zu und wir drehten in Altamura ab Richtung Küste, wo es einigermaßen besser aussah. Und tatsächlich blieb es rund um Melitto und Grumo trocken und es kam sogar die Sonne kurz raus. Trotzdem hatten wir wieder mit sehr starkem böigen Wind zu kämpfen. Kaum zuhause angekommen fing es sehr stark an zu regnen. Glück gehabt!

Freitag, 12.03 - Schon morgens schien die Sonne von einem blauen Himmel und es sollte laut Wetterbericht auch so bleiben. Wir planten daraufhin, an die Adria nach Mola di Bari zu fahren und wir hatten Glück. Mit knapp 14° und Sonne satt wurde es ein schöner Tag den nur der wieder mal sehr starke Wind etwas trübte. Nochmal 102km abgespult.

Samstag, 13.03 - Der Frühling hatte nur ein kurzes Gastspiel gegeben, es war wieder bewölkt, kühl und regnerisch. In einer kurzen Regenpause bin ich los und habe nochmals ne Std. mit 29km abgerissen, diesmal hatte ich sogar Rückenwind, anders lassen sich die 29km kaum erklären.

Gesamt hab ich ca. 500km auf dem Rad, 40km laufen und 1x schwimmen geschafft. Gute Bilanz fürs TL, mehr war aus wettertechnischen Gründen nicht drin.


----------



## bone peeler (16. März 2010)

@ RedRum: Bikelämpchen ist vorsichtshalber mal geladen falls Du abends mal ´ne spontane Runde drehen willst...


----------



## RedRum05 (16. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ RedRum: Bikelämpchen ist vorsichtshalber mal geladen falls Du abends mal ´ne spontane Runde drehen willst...



Super 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es Freitag früher raus und wenn du sowieso frei hast können wir ja dann ne Runde drehen.

Meld mich!


----------



## RedRum05 (19. März 2010)

>>> LMB - Eintrag <<<​​

 ...bis spaeter... ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (19. März 2010)

Jepp, ich fahre auch bald eine Runde. Von Diba kommend, Erdi´s Hausrunde abfahren
Aber mal sehen, wenn ich die Kirche in Urberach finde, fahre ich vielleicht ein paar Meter mit euch mit.


----------



## bone peeler (19. März 2010)

Ganz leicht zu finden. Am Kaufland vorbei in Richtung Messel/Darmstadt. An der "grossen" Ampel befindet sich auch die Kirche... gegenüber ist ein Fachwerkhaus (Weinstube).


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## loti (19. März 2010)

Heute kann ich leider nicht fahren, obwohl wir wohl nur heute schönes Wetter haben werden.
Zwei Angebote für morgen und übermorgen.
loti
*Sa. 20.3.*
Hallo Biker/in,
Morgen, Samstag 20.03. findet der nächste MTB-Biketreff statt.
Treffpunkt ist wie immer um 14:00Uhr am Bahnhof Großkrotzenburg (Seite Gymnasium). Geplant ist eine Fahrzeit von 2-3 Stunden. Unsere Touren führen meist über die Höhen des Hahnenkammes.
Günter Amend
Händelstraße 7
63538 Großkrotzenburg
T +49.(0)6186.20 13 10
F +49.(0)6186.20 14 10
*So. 21.3.*
MTB-Trailtour Mainzer Berg
ca. 50 km, 400 Höhenmeter, 
Auf Trails fahren wir durch den Koberstädter Wald an Messel vorbei zum Mainzer Berg. Dort fahren wir mehrere Runden über und um den Mainzer Berg. Über Offenthal führt die Route zurück nach Dreieich. 
Helmpflicht!
Info: Lothar Klötzing, 0170-8323621
Abfahrt:   13:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:  17:00 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz


----------



## bone peeler (19. März 2010)

So... back from a Tour wit RedRum05 und ICM2007. War bestes Wetter zum Biken... so kanns von mir aus bis Anfang Dezember bleiben... 

GPS-Track


----------



## RedRum05 (19. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So... back from a Tour wit RedRum05 und ICM2007. War bestes Wetter zum Biken... so kanns von mir aus bis Anfang Dezember bleiben...
> 
> GPS-Track



Das würde ich doch sofort unterschreiben... 

@Rainer...
hoffe du bist auch noch gut daheim angekommen und hast deinen Weg über Offenthal gefunden?!


----------



## bone peeler (19. März 2010)

Was mir grad einfällt: Hattest mich doch gefragt ob ich jeden Freitag frei habe... das ja wie gesagt nicht aber dafür zu 99% 13:00 Uhr Feierabend....


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2010)

Melde mich aus Malle zurück und öffne gleich mal das Tagebuch:

*Tag1 - Ankunft und Einrollrunde*

Nun 5 Uhr früh und der Wecker klingelt = sch ... Na gut, ein paar Tage Malle bei gut verhergesagtem Wetter, dann kann man(n) das mal. Im Flughafen der erste Blick auf die Anzeige, alle Flüge planmäßig ... bis auf unseren, der ist 1:20 hintendrann und wer jetzt denkt "das können die Condor-Helden noch besser" der darf mal geduldig - und das darf man schon mal wörtlich nehmen - auf den Bericht vom Rückflug warten 

OK, irgendwann dann doch im Grand Vista in Can Picafort angekommen. Erster Gang zum Hürzler um die Mieträder abzuholen, zweiter Gang im Hotel eingecheckt, dritter Gang auf die Räder fertig los ... 







Shopper, google und ich starteten zur Einrollrunde, die für Google schneller endete als sie begann ... mit Plattfuß aufgrund eines eingeschnittenen Mantels. Google drehte, shopper und ich rollten alleine weiter zur Bucht Cala de Sant Vincenc.






Wir hielten uns nicht lange auf, wir waren durch die Verspätung(en) eh spät dran und rollten zurück zum Hotel, das nun mittlerweile auch ein wenig in die Jahre kommt, aber alles im allem immer noch empfehlenswert ist. Die Einrollunde endete nach 67 KM und 330 HM.

Fortsetzung folgt ...

*@google, shopper:* Auf flickr tauchen dann Tag für Tag meine Bilder auf. Wer was haben will, einfach bediehnen.


----------



## Google (21. März 2010)

*Meld*

Auch wieder da  Wie immer wars in Malle geil , für mich ein weiterer Schritt  in Richtung alter Form  Nächstes Jahr, das ist klar, wird Malle nicht mehr spontan entschieden, gibts vorher kein Motivationsloch, sondern diesmal und jetzt schon fest in meiner Planung 2011 !!!! Küstenklassiker und SA Colabra vermissen mich  Und ich denk da sind auf alle Fälle wieder mindestens zwei dabei...Gelle?? 

Dann berichte mal schön Erdi01  

Aber dieses Jahr haben wir ja auch noch einiges vor, deshalb gehts auch gleich weiter mit dem Bikeangebot:

*Gelände am Dienstag​*
Tjo...Geschwindigkeit jetzt auch erstmalig eher im mittleren Bereich. Was wir fahren hängt von den Leuten und der Lust ab. Tourencharakter ist halt VB 

Lasst uns beginnen, der Frühling kommt so langsam an und die Saison kann starten

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2010)

Willkommen zurück.

Dienstag entscheide ich morgen, aber wenn ihr Malle das nächste Mal etwas langfristiger plant, hätte ich auch Interresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (22. März 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Das würde ich doch sofort unterschreiben...



Jepp, dem kann ich mich ebenfalls anschließen.
Besten Dank für die gute Führung, war ne schöne Runde, und bestimmt nicht die letzte Gemeinsame.
An den Hügelchen werde ich noch etwas arbeiten müssen,
aber das wird schon noch
Heute ist Indoortraining (auf Arbeit) angesagt und am Mittwoch gehts
bei besten Wettervorhersagen wieder raus 
http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/7_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0002989 

Freu


----------



## bone peeler (22. März 2010)

Er lebt noch 

Nachdem Du Dich hier nicht mehr gemeldet hast haben wir gedacht Du hast Dich im Wald noch verfahren und sitzt jetzt irgendwo unter einem Baum...


----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2010)

Der Mainzer Berg ist eigentlich immer eine Feierabendrunde wert und wird gerade im Sommer von mir des Öfteren unter der Woche besucht... 

Am Sonntag war ich mal nicht mit dem Rad unterwegs, sondern hab was ganz anderes gemacht - und es hat verdammt viel Spaß gemacht 
Spannweite 2,50m und fliegbar von 5 - 40 km/h Windgeschwindigkeit. Ist schon was anderes mit so einem Profigerät zu fliegen. Viel Resonanz erwarte ich nicht, aber ich wollte doch mal zeigen, dass es nur mehr als zwei Räder gibt 
(natürlich ist das Gestänge aus Carbon!)
*Kite Sport*


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. März 2010)

@Mallorcista: Ihr habt jetzt aber nicht den Schnee erwischt oder? 
Nebenbei, Rennradfahren auf Mallorca erinnert mich an diesen tollen Artikel  sehr lesenswert!

Ich konnts gestern Abend nich lassen und hab mir als Betthupferl ein Vorderrad gegönnt 










Ick froi mir'n Loch in Bauch wenn ichs endlich fahren kann 

@redrum: Dein Album kann man nur als registrierter Nutzer ansehen..?


----------



## Google (22. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Nebenbei, Rennradfahren auf Mallorca erinnert mich an diesen tollen Artikel  sehr lesenswert!


  Echt Klasse der Artikel  Zum Thema Wetter: Schau Dir die Bilder von Erdis (noch kommenden) Berichten an. Dann weißte wie beschissen das Wetter war


----------



## RedRum05 (22. März 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @redrum: Dein Album kann man nur als registrierter Nutzer ansehen..? :



Sorry for that...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2010)

*Malle Tag2 - Valldemossa ...*

... ist für viele das schönste Bergdorf auf Malle und weit über seine Grenzen hinaus bekannt. Kann nicht sein, dass ich/wir da noch nicht waren, also stand für mich fest eine Tour wird dorthin führen  Wir starteten immer so gegen 11:00 in Can Picafort. Zunächst über bekannte Wege nach Muro ...






... durch die Insel recht eben bis Santa Maria del Carni. An der dortigen Kirche gab's eine kurze Verpflegungspause ...






... bevor es weiter und durch Esporles bergan nach Valldemossa ging. Wir kamen allerdings von "hinten" über Teile des Küstenklassikers ins Örtchen, so dass uns die "Terassen von Valledeossa" erstmal verwehrt blieben. Nicht aber der Cappu !!! ...






Auf dem Weg nach unten erblickten wir dann auch die "Terassen", stoppen und brachten uns in Stellung 









Schließlich fuhren wir wieder raus aus dem Gebirge und es ging ein wenig hügelig durch diverse "Käffer" zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Dort standen dann 137 KM bei 1020 HM auf der Uhr. Hier wie dort wurde es Nacht ...

*Edith meint zum Artikel:* Googel ist der Rucksacktouri, der mal vorsorglich alles mitnimmt, außer Ersatz_mäntel_ ... 

*Edith, die 2.:* und natürlich auch wieder der Hinweis auf weitere Bilder des Tages


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2010)

Morgen allerseits, Google, ich hab mich eingetragen für heute nachmittag.

Gestern meinen Steuersatz in den Händen gehalten, freu... Bremscheibe vorne und die Adapter für die Bremsenaufnahmen sollen nächste Woche eintrudeln, noch mehr freu....nur die Kettenführung macht mir noch Sorgen. Soll bis Mitte Mai dauern. Gestern Kataloge gewälzt und im Internet gesurft, nix adequates gefunden. Entweder nicht lieferbar, zu schwer oder nur für CC zugelassen. Kann es denn sein, dass zum Saisonstart keine leichten, leisen und gleichzeitig robusten Kettenführungen zu kriegen sind?


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2010)

Hallo Google, kann sein, dass es doch nicht klappt. Muss in den Außendienst und weiß nicht wie lange es dauert. Wenn ich nicht da bin, nicht warten.


----------



## ICM2007 (23. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Er lebt noch
> 
> Nachdem Du Dich hier nicht mehr gemeldet hast haben wir gedacht Du hast Dich im Wald noch verfahren und sitzt jetzt irgendwo unter einem Baum...




Nee, hatte nur keine Zeit mehr fürn PC. Ging gut zurück
obwohl ich nur nach Jefühl gefahren bin. 

Allerdings brauch ich doch mal besseres Licht, hast Du mal einen Link zu Deiner Chinafunzel. 
Auch wenns 3 Wochen dauert, so was bestell ich mir dann auch.
Oder sollte ich erst die Langzeittests lesen


----------



## bone peeler (23. März 2010)

So,

einmal als 3-Mode-Lampe

und einmal als 5-Mode-Lampe.

Tests und Berichte findest Du hier.


Gruß
Karsten


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2010)

*Malle Tag3 - Porto Cristo ...*









Ist schnell erzählt  Nachdem die letzten beiden Tage Richtung Norden führten ging es heute in die entgegengesetzte Richtung nach Süden. Ziel war Porto Cristo. Bis dorthin waren die Beine irgendwie zu und wollten nicht. Irgendwann auf dem Rückweg ist der Knoten aufgegangen, ab da war ich "schmerzfrei"  Das Streckenprofil war ganz anders als Tags zuvor, ein ständigen auf und ab, dass einfach kein gescheiten Rhythmus aufkommen lies und gefühlt heftiger war wie ne Bergtour. Am Ende: 115KM 1250 HM


----------



## ICM2007 (24. März 2010)

Danke Karsten,
von der DX hatte ich schon mal gelesen, war mir aber bei der Tour nicht klar dass das die selbe ist die Du auf´m Lenker hast
Ich denke die 3 Mode wird wohl reichen, weil ich mir sage, je mehr Funktionen, um so mehr Anfälligkeiten.
Du hast die doch von DX im Komplettset für 79$ gekauft oder von Magicshine?

Gibts da noch was zu beachten oder kann man da bedenkenlos einkaufen?
Hast Du was modifizieren müssen? Wäremleitpaste usw.  was das so alles in dem Fred steht, habe keine Lust noch den Lötkolben raus zu fummeln.    

Soll einfach nur günstig, problemlos gutes Licht machen

Gruss Reiner


----------



## sipaq (24. März 2010)

Günstig ist die DX auf jeden Fall, problemlos war sie bei mir *bislang* auch, hab sie aber dank langem Winter nur 3-4 Mal ausprobiert. Einzige bis jetzt festgestellte Nachteile:


Sie stört meinen Funktacho
Die Lampe geht sehr plötzlich aus, es gibt keine Vorwarnung (z.B. Blinken), dass der Akku leer ist.
Die Akkulaufzeit ist akzeptabel (ca. 2h Vollast), aber nicht der Burner
 Du solltest Dir aber im Klaren darüber sein, dass das ein No-Name China-Fabrikat ist, mit entsprechenden Fertigungsstreuungen. Wenn Du was wirklich problemloses haben willst, dann solltest Du 295 in die Hand nehmen und Dir 'ne Lupine Tesla holen. Die hab ich auch (die DX ist meine Zweitlampe für den Lenker).


----------



## RedRum05 (24. März 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Was mir grad einfällt: Hattest mich doch gefragt ob ich jeden Freitag frei habe... das ja wie gesagt nicht aber dafür zu 99% 13:00 Uhr Feierabend....



Also fuer diesen Freitag biete ich erst mal nichts an. Das Wetter soll ja sehr wechselhaft werden und da ich heute ne grosse Runde im Taunus und morgen im Odw. drehe werde ich dann Freitag evtl. ne kleine Runde mit "der besseren Haelfte" fahren 

Wetter soll ja dann schon wieder nicht mehr so gut werden...


----------



## bone peeler (24. März 2010)

Kein Problem. Werd heut noch ne Runde in Richtung Mainzer Berg drehen und Freitag nur ne kleine Runde ums Dorf fahren, das reicht dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (24. März 2010)

Morgen gibts dann auch wieder ein Angebot von mir:
*
Gelände am Donnerstag​*


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> aber wenn ihr Malle das nächste Mal etwas langfristiger plant, hätte ich auch Interresse.


Hat ich da schon was dazu gesagt  Wie gesagt ist Malle fest in meiner Planung. Halt Dir schon mal die erste und zweite Märzwoche frei. Eine davon wirds 

Grüße

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (24. März 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> GÃ¼nstig ist die DX auf jeden Fall, problemlos war sie bei mir *bislang* auch, hab sie aber dank langem Winter nur 3-4 Mal ausprobiert. Einzige bis jetzt festgestellte Nachteile:
> 
> 
> Sie stÃ¶rt meinen Funktacho
> ...



Na ja, Nighttrails gehÃ¶ren (noch) nicht zu meinen bevorzugten AktivitÃ¤ten, daher ist es egal ob der ChinaImport plÃ¶tzlich dunkel wird, da ich immer noch Ersatz habe nach Hause zu kommen
Nur halt etwas langsamer.   
Ausserdem habe ich heute mÃ¶glicherweise eine Quelle
direkt nach USA erschlossen, wo man angebl. fÃ¼r einen Appel und nen Ei, blindmachende Strahler erwerben kann, die in EU verboten sind. 
Mal sehen was damit ist.

Aber allemal reicht mir das Chinaleuchtchen fÃ¼r nen Tour
die Ã¼ber 20.00h hinausgeht, um noch sicher nach Hause zu kommen.
Daher sind 295 Nocken fÃ¼r gelegentliche Dunkelheitsfahrten derzeit vÃ¶llig indiskutabel.


----------



## bone peeler (24. März 2010)

Also ich hatte noch keine Probs mit der Leuchte. Aber wie Sipaq schon sagte ist die Serienstreuung wohl hoch. Aber ich denke wenn man nicht gerade bei nächtlichen 25° unterwegs ist dann sollte die Lampe nicht so schnell den Geist aufgeben...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. März 2010)

Ich werde mich morgen abend, also *Donnerstag 19:00 Keishaus Dietzenbach* auch noch mal nach draußen begeben, falls es Interssenten für einen N8Ride geben sollte ?!

Warum? Weil meine instandgesetzte Fatty 70 wieder an Bord ist  und ich sie mal testen will. - Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erzählt das bei den alten Fattys wie dieser nicht wie heute üblich die Zugstufe, sonder die Druckstufe "on the fly" eingestellt werden kann. Ich könnt jetzt auch sagen, Cannondale war den ganzen "Plattformsystem" von heute damit die Kleinigkeit von 13 Jahren vorraus


----------



## ICM2007 (24. März 2010)

Och Erdi gerne,
aber mit der schwachen SigmaFunzel ist mir das zu joker
auf unbekannten N Trails hinter dir herzueiern.
Sorry, aber erst wenn das Lämpchen da ist,
und ich nachts nicht mehr das Frostjäcken brauche


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2010)

*@ICM*, wir müssen uns nicht zwangsweise auf Trails vergnügen, eine Runde Rodgau Rundweg (ab/bis Dtz 50 KM, 2,5 Std) tut's auch. Da lang auch ne Sigma Funzel, außerdem ist Wilma mit an Bord, die lang für uns Beide.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2010)

Mist, erst heute morgen gelesen. Sonst hätte ich heute morgen ein Radl ins Auto geworfen und mit zur Arbeit genommen. Nach den guten 70 km von gestern wird mir das mit ner Radlanfahrt zu viel und zeitlich wirds auch zu knapp. Hab den letzten Nightride nach einer solchen Aktion noch in schlechter Erinnerung. Musste mir nen neuen Helm kaufen.

Ja, ja Cannondale..., da kann man mit nem Steinzeitrad nicht gegen anstinken. Aber es nimmt langsam Form an. Hab in meiner Verzweiflung jetzt ne leichte Carbon-Kettenführung bestellt, da es die einzige mit nem akzeptablen Gewicht war und zudem auch noch lieferbar ist. Ist zwar nur für 4X zugelassen, aber für den Anfang wird sie hoffentlich halten. Die LC1 leg ich mir dann erst mal ins Regal, so sie hoffentlich irgendwann in diesem Jahr eintrudelt.


----------



## ICM2007 (25. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@ICM*, wir müssen uns nicht zwangsweise auf Trails vergnügen, eine Runde Rodgau Rundweg (ab/bis Dtz 50 KM, 2,5 Std) tut's auch. Da lang auch ne Sigma Funzel, außerdem ist Wilma mit an Bord, die lang für uns Beide.



Klar, daran habe ich gar nicht gedacht.
Jepp Volker, du hättest mir richtisch heimgeleuchtet.
Sehr feiner Zug

Aber sorry, wenig Licht war nur die halbe Wahrheit.
Habe meiner Gattin heute zum Dinner eines ihrer Lieblingsgerichte versprochen.
Das kochte 2 Std. und brauchte dann nochmal 1,5 Std
zum fertigwerden und verspeisen. 

Da wars dann irgendwann 19.30h und mit vollem Magen fahr ich dann keinen Meter mehr


----------



## RedRum05 (25. März 2010)

Was ein Wetter war das Gestern und Heute... 

Nachdem ich mich gestern im Taunus schon "leicht" verschäzt hatte mit der Runde und am Schluss ab/ bis Eschborn ca. 92Km und 1600Hm hatte war es heute dann schon wieder mit 85Km und 1000Hm im Odenwald mehr, als ich eigentlich fahren wollte. Ein Traum ist es aber im Taunus zu fahren und definitiv bekommt man auf kürzerer Strecke mehr Höhenmeter zusammen 

Ab jetzt wird versucht im Taunus regelmäßig zu fahren... 

*@Erdi...*
willst du den Nightride-Treff jetzt wieder regelmäßig Donnerstags einführen?
Ich würde dann versuchen des öfteren zu erscheinen, wenn die Touren günstig liegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *@Erdi...*
> willst du den Nightride-Treff jetzt wieder regelmäßig Donnerstags einführen?
> Ich würde dann versuchen des öfteren zu erscheinen, wenn die Touren günstig liegen



Ich war gerade unterwegs, herrlich mild 

Hm ... mit *Dir, ICM, pone peeler* und vllt *chaotenkind* gäb's zumindest mal ein paar Intessenten hier in der Nähe ... ich denk mal drüber nach 

Was mir in Verbindung mit Dir gerade einfällt: Dich habe ich neulich mit Deiner besseren Hälfte auf Rädern OHNE Helm  in der Nähe unseres Schwimmbades gesehen


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2010)

*Malle Tag4 - Cap Formentor*

Nachdem google den Tag pausieren wollte, entschlossen shopper und ich uns zum Cap Formentor zu fahren. Wie oft war ich da jetzt schon - keine Ahnung - immer wieder schön, doch die Straße dorthin wird von mal zu mal bescheidener, das rüttelt stellenweise ganz ordentlich. Nun viel zu erzählen gibt's dazu nicht, vllt das wir noch die "kleine Sa Calobra" mitgenommen haben. Ich nen den Aufstieg zum Leuchtturm ganz gern so, da es ein wenig den Flair der Sa Calobra hatt wie man auf den Bildern sehen kann ...


















... auf dem Rückweg durch Alcudia legten wir noch einen Kaffee und Kuchenstop am Hafen ein. Das hatt fast schon Tradition. Die Fahrt endete am Hotel nach 85 KM und 1165 HM.


----------



## RedRum05 (25. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was mir in Verbindung mit Dir gerade einfällt: Dich habe ich neulich mit Deiner besseren Hälfte auf Rädern OHNE Helm  in der Nähe unseres Schwimmbades gesehen



Stimmt! Das ist mir leider auch am Freitag so gegangen. Mein Helm liegt des Öfteren beim Bruder, da wir gemeinsam fahren, dann noch was trinken/ essen und ich den Helm oft dort vergesse 
Ich gelobe Besserung!


----------



## Sakir (26. März 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> als ich eigentlich fahren wollte. Ein Traum ist es aber im Taunus zu fahren und definitiv bekommt man auf kürzerer Strecke mehr Höhenmeter zusammen


beim AWB lagen wir mal bei unter 20km und 1000HM ^^

Michael


----------



## Google (26. März 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits

Zum WE-Biken. Ich hab mich noch nicht geäussert wegen des unbeständigen Wetters. Bislan gsiehts für morgen besser aus, ich entscheide spontan und würde dann hier morgens in aller Frühe bescheid geben wenn ich was fahre. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch eion paar Spontanlinge. Ich würd dann halt bei uns rumsurfen. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## sipaq (26. März 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> beim AWB lagen wir mal bei unter 20km und 1000HM ^^


Nicht schlecht  Das schaffen wir zugegebenermaßen selten, aber ca. 30 bis 35hm pro km im Schnitt sind eigentlich immer drin ab Hohemark.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. März 2010)

@ RedRum: Bin Mittwoch abend die Runde zum Mainzer Berg nochmal gefahren (`ne halbe Stunde schneller wie Freitag  ) und hab diesmal sogar Kiddies am NFH hoppsen sehen...


----------



## Sakir (26. März 2010)

wir haben das auch nur wegen unseren GuideGuru´s "Laufand, Lupo, wissefux, etc." geschafft 



sipaq schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht  Das schaffen wir zugegebenermaßen selten, aber ca. 30 bis 35hm pro km im Schnitt sind eigentlich immer drin ab Hohemark.



das hört sich richtig nett an , ärgerlich das ich mit dem Auto locker 60min. bis P-Hohemark brauche....

Michael


----------



## RedRum05 (26. März 2010)

@Sakir...
geht auch mit dem MTB wesentlich schneller - meiner Meinung nach. Da brauche ich nur ab Hohemark mit ein paar Umwegen zum Feldberg fahren und hab schon meine 900Hm, wie du geschrieben hast 
Da freu ich mich schon richtig drauf. Das wird dann gemacht, wenn es wärmer und trockener ist. Oben konnte man noch die letzten Schneereste zwischen den Bäumen erkennen 

@bone peeler...
Mainzer Berg ist für GA & Sprint Training perfekt 
Ich kann dir ja immer kurz per SMS bescheid geben, wenn ich mal abends "spontan" ne Runde dorthin fahre.


----------



## shopper (26. März 2010)

@ erdi01,google : Hier sind meine Bilder von Malle http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  Gruß Shopper


----------



## Sakir (26. März 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Oben konnte man noch die letzten Schneereste zwischen den Bäumen erkennen


das habe ich bei mir vor derTür auch noch, hier könnte man eine 
Schneeball schlacht machen 

Michael


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2010)

*Malle Tag5 - Tanke und ein bisschen mehr ...*

also eigentlich sollte es nur zur "Tanke" hoch gehen, dann abdrehen über Kloster Liuc und Pollenca zurück. 






Irgendwer kam auf die Idee zum "Kiosk" zu fahren. 






Hm, gut wenn schon "Kiosk" dann auch entweder weiter zu den Stauseen oder zur Sa Calobra. Das Rondell der Sa Calobra wurde es dann. 






Zu gern wäre ich da jetzt runter gestochen, aber da wieder hoch hiese im Klartext 700HM am Stück ... zusätzlich. Dazu war der Winter zu lang, zu streng, zu schneereich, zu beschi$$en, einfach nur zum ...






Also wieder zurück zur Tanke, da haben wir's uns nochmal gutgehen lassen, bevor wie ursprünglich geplant die Abfahrt über Pollenca erfolgte. Übrigens war der Schnee eine Woche zuvor auch hier auf der Insel noch überdurchschnittlich präsent, wie die kleinen Reste am Rand von zeugten. Also alles richtig gemacht bei der Terminwahl, die uns eine Woche später auf Malle brachte wie die Jahre zuvor 






Zum späten Nachmittag erreichten wir wieder unser Hotel Grand Vista und es folgte das tägliche Ritual ... essen, essen, essen. 
Auch ohne die komplette Sa Calobra bescherte uns Tag 5 die Königetappe: 122 KM 1600 HM


----------



## bone peeler (26. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... essen, essen, essen.



_Auch ohne die komplette Sa Calobra bescherte uns Tag 5 die Königetappe:  122 KM 1600 HM_ *5KG*


----------



## Google (27. März 2010)

Moin, moin Ihr Buben

es soll kaum oder gar nicht regnen, erst ab 16:00 Uhr ein bisserl.

Ich treffe mich mit Chaotenkind um 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus für circa 3-3,5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit im Gelände. Ob wir ne Pause machen, entscheiden wir spontan.

Wer mit möchte hier melden, per Handy oder einfach pünktlich am Druckhaus stehen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2010)

*Malle Tag6 - Faulenzia und Condor Helden ...*

Nach 525 KM und 5355 HM an 5 Tagen in Folge hatte ich genug von "Fünfen"  Also war mir klar, dass das heute ein Faulenzer wird. shopper und seine bessere Hälfte waren schon in aller herrgottsfrühe abgereist, google und mein Flug ging planmäßig erst um 19:25 also verbrachten wir den Tag mit Räder putzen, Räder abgeben, auschecken und rumbummel in Can Picafort. Schließlich gings um 16:00 Uhr nach Palma zum Fluhafen und nun hatten die Condor-Helden ihren großen Auftritt 

Erster Blick auf die Anzeige 1:45. Hm 1:45 Verspätung oder meinen die erst 01:45 Uhr Abflug  Letzteres war der Fall, eine Maschine in Hamburg ausgefallen. Eine Ersatzmschine mußte nach Hamburg - Frankfurt - Palma und wieder zurück. Da in Frankfurt von 1-4 Nachflugverbot besteht sind wir in Palma erst um 02:20 gestartet um kurz nach 4 in Frankfurt runter zu dürfen.

Und was macht man in der Zwischenzeit? Wir sind mit dem Bus nach Palma, waren an und in der Kathedrale, sind 3 Stunden x und Q durch die Altstadt. Saßen bei milden 21 Grad im Straßenkaffee ... Bilder gibt's von mir keine, Kamera war im Gepäck. Google hatt Bilder gemacht, ob die was geworden sind - keine Ahnung, vllt hat er was zu zeigen 

Damit endete Malle für dieses Jahr, auf wiedersehen 2011 ?!

*@google, shopper*, meine restlichen Bilder lade ich am 01.04. auf Flickr, für diesen Monat ist mein Limit erreicht.


----------



## Google (29. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Google hatt Bilder gemacht, ob die was geworden sind - keine Ahnung, vllt hat er was zu zeigen *


*Ei wenn der mal was hochladen würde  Ich hab kaum Bilder dieses mal gemacht, wahrscheinlich weil ich mehr mit mir zu tun hatte. 

Zu dieser beschissenen Woche: Eigentlich hab ich vor morgen zu fahren, ich informiere aber wieder spontan. @Kind, soll ich Dich ggfls. wieder irgendwie anrufen oder bringt das nix?

Ich würd ja auch gerne mal wieder mit dem Renner unterwegs sein....aber bei dem Wetter  Vielleicht wirds ja zu Ostern doch noch [email protected], auch Lust falls das Wetter mitspielt?

Grüße

Google*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. März 2010)

Wenn du vor hast zu fahren, ja. Ich schau aber morgen gegen 15:00 hier noch mal rein.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gerne mal wieder mit dem Renner unterwegs sein....aber bei dem Wetter  Vielleicht wirds ja zu Ostern doch noch [email protected], auch Lust falls das Wetter mitspielt?
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google



Grundsätzlich ja, die Renner-Season ist ja nun eröffnet, aber bei den Wetteraussichten zu Ostern


----------



## Google (30. März 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, die Renner-Season ist ja nun eröffnet, aber bei den Wetteraussichten zu Ostern


 Sieht momentan nicht sehr prickelnd aus 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn du vor hast zu fahren, ja. Ich schau aber morgen gegen 15:00 hier noch mal rein.


Hmmm  Wettercom sagt "ab 19:00 Uhr Regen", Wetteronline sagt "Abends kein Regen" und der Kachelmann sagt nix ohne seinen Anwalt.....

Was tun  Da ich unschlüssig bin, richte ich mich mal nach Deiner Entscheidung 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. März 2010)

Ich entscheide mich heute erst mal für Werkstatt. Papa von Chefe ist da und ich muss nem 20-fachen Weltmeister in einer Rad-Randsportart unbedingt mal wieder die Hand schütteln.

Außerdem habe ich gestern abend mit Blick in den Kalender festgestellt, dass die außerordentliche Eigentümerversammlung heute um 18:30 ist. Hab zwar keine Lust auf die 80% Blödmannsgehilfen, aber da eine neue Verwaltung gewählt wird, muss ich wohl hin.


----------



## Google (30. März 2010)

Ei joo...Ok..Ich werd am Spätnachmittag aussem Fenster schauen und spontan entscheiden, ob ich einen Mainritt wage oder nicht. Ich bin schon eher auf couching eingestellt 

Ich gehe mal stark von dieser These aus: Würden wir (ich) fahren, pissts natürlich. Bleiben wir (ich) daheim, bleibts natürlich trocken 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich so die Sonne seh...., fahren wäre schon ne gute Ausrede auf die blöde Versammlung zu verzichten.

Ich mach heute mal früher Feierabend, das Quartal ist fast rum und ich muss dringend unter 60 Überstunden kommen, sonst werden die ersatzlos gestrichen.

Wenn ich 15:00 bei meinem Dealer mit dem Rad aufschlage, dann kann ich anschließend gemütlich 17:00 am Druckhaus sein.

Ich mache es mal Wetterabhängig. SMS?


----------



## Google (30. März 2010)

Gut das ich nochmal reingeschaut habe...Kannst Du mir spätestens 15:15 Uhr ne SMS schicken ob Du fahren willst oder nicht? Ich muß dann nämlich hier einpacken, dass ich pünktlich am Druckhaus stehe. Ansonsten mach ich nämlich länger weil ich wieder Überstunden aufbauen muß.

Regenklamotten nehm ich sowieso dann mit


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. März 2010)

Ok, mach ich!


----------



## Google (31. März 2010)

Grüzi

nachdem ich diese Woche noch nicht auf dem Bike gesessen bin, werde ich mal morgen den ersten Ritt zur Arbeit mit Anschlussrunde auf dem Nachhauseweg wagen (Shitte Wetter halt ). Das schlechte Gewissen treibt mich.

@[email protected] Am Freitag scheint mom der einzige trockene Tag zu sein  Wie siehts aus? Lust auf die Rennerrunde nach *Witscheborn *?  11:00 Uhr ist doch ne schöne Startzeit.

@Alle, [email protected] Ansonsten hab ich noch den Sonntag frei. Bei einigermassen passablen Wetter könnte man in den heimischen Gefilden eine Geländetour mit obligatorischer Pause ins Visier nehmen. Gibts Interessenten??

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (31. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Bei einigermassen passablen Wetter könnte man in den heimischen Gefilden eine Geländetour mit obligatorischer Pause ins Visier nehmen. Gibts Interessenten??


klaro! 

gehts auch so ein bisschen richtung hahnenkamm?


----------



## Google (31. März 2010)

Wieso nicht? Kann man machen 

Ich geh in die Heia...bin nur noch müde


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Am Freitag scheint mom der einzige trockene Tag zu sein  Wie siehts aus? Lust auf die Rennerrunde nach *Witscheborn *?  11:00 Uhr ist doch ne schöne Startzeit.


Ja, warum eigentlich nicht. Habe heute gerade mein Renner-LRS vom zentrieren geholt. Ich komme dann mim Auto zu Dir und wir starten bei Dir um 11:00 
*
Und für den Rest der Ostern veröffentliche ich hier mal Loti's Programm:*

_und zusätzlich:

Samstag, 03.04.2010, 10:00 - 17:00

***** 
 MTB-Tour zur Burg Frankenstein


80 km, 800 Höhenmeter, hügelig



Auf zwei unterschiedlichen Routen durch den Koberstädter Wald an Traisa vorbei hoch zur Burg Frankenstein und wieder zurück nach Dreieich. Einkehr oben auf der Burg.


Es besteht Helmpflicht.

Info:  Lothar Klötzing


Sonntag, 04.04.2010, 09:00 - 16:00

***** 
 Rennrad-Tour Hassenroth und Hippelsbach

100 km, 800 Höhenmeter, hügelig


Nach einer langen Anfahrt in der Ebene über Altheim und Semd kommen wir zum heftigen Anstieg nach Hassenroth. Eine weitere Steigung führt uns zur Pause nach Hippelsbach. Über Dieburg geht es zurück. 

Tourende: ca. 16:00 Uhr

Info: Lothar Klötzing



Montag, 05.04.2010, 10:00 - 18:00

**** 
 Zum "Schluchthof" am Spessartrand

80 km, 300 Höhenmeter, eben


Der Hinweg führt quer durch den Kreis Offenbach über Urberach, Ober-Roden fast nur durch den Wald bis nach Stockstadt. Dort überqueren wir den Main, fahren ein Stück den Main-Radweg und dann am Spessartrand entlang zum "Schluchthof" am Beginn der Rückersbacher Schlucht. Der Rückweg führt am Main entlang nach Dettingen. Dort überqueren wir den Main und fahren über Zellhausen, Dudenhofen, Messenhausen zurück nach Dreieich.

Rückkehr ca. 18 Uhr.

Info: Lothar Klötzing


_
Mal schauen ob ich da auch bei was am Start bin


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2010)

> Ja!


----------



## Google (1. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, warum eigentlich nicht. Habe heute gerade mein Renner-LRS vom zentrieren geholt. Ich komme dann mim Auto zu Dir und wir starten bei Dir um 11:00


Ok, Super  Dann mach ich meinen Renner für morgen startklar Hoffentlich hat am Karfreitag irgendwas in Gelnhausen oder sonstwo auf 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja!





x-rossi schrieb:


> klaro!
> 
> gehts auch so ein bisschen richtung hahnenkamm?


Wollen wir so um 10:30 Uhr irgendeine Startzeit festlegen (Früher bitte net )? @x-rossi, Du müßtest Dich nochmal äussern wann Du am Druckhaus da sein könntest falls Du mit willst. Ich mach dann einen LMB-Eintrag. @ Chaotenkind, falls es heute nicht mehr geklärt wird, schick ich Dir ne SMS oder ruf Dich an wegen Sonntag. Ach so: Ich fahr nur wenns nicht regnet 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2010)

Ok, klar. Ich bin ja auch so ein Zuckerschneggsche. Wenns regnet löse ich mich auf, also bleib ich da besser daheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (1. April 2010)

1030 druckhaus wäre sehr ok für mich


----------



## Google (1. April 2010)

Sodele...dann mal ein Eintrag für Sonntag:

*Geländetour am Ostersonntag*​
Weitere Mitfahrer sinjd willkommen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (2. April 2010)

4 tage frei, was machen 


*rohbau:*


----------



## Erdi01 (2. April 2010)

ah ja, *@rossi* sieht vielversprechend aus  Sage ma fährst Du die NoTupes mit Milch oder Schlauch. *@all* Würde mich mal interessieren wie so die Erfahrungen mit Milch sind? Überlege auch gerade ob ich mal soll ...


----------



## x-rossi (2. April 2010)

schlauch.

das yellow band habe ich zwar auf der felge, ventile und milch habe ich auch daheim, aber während der reifentesterei werde ich erst mal mit schläuchen hantieren. wäre ja ne zu große sauerrei mit milch. 

sollte ich es mental doch mal schaffen mich auf die milch einzulassen, werde ich aber trotzdem die erste saison 2 ersatzschläuche mitnehmen. ich kann da irgendwie nicht so schnell loslassen von altbewährten sicherheiten


----------



## Sakir (2. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie so die Erfahrungen mit Milch sind? Überlege auch gerade ob ich mal soll ...



bestens, in meinen Rädern ist sie überall (ausser bei Latex)
auf Malle bin ich 90min. mit einem Plattfuss rumgefahren, der 
Schlauch hatte einen ca. 5mm langen schnitt aber durch die Milch
ist der Druck bei um die 4 bar geblieben 
hat gereicht um ins Hotel zu kommen !

ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ob mit oder ohne Schlauch !!!

Michael


----------



## drinkandbike (2. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 4 tage frei, was machen
> 
> 
> *rohbau:*




sieht aktuell noch aus wie ein bonanza Rad


----------



## x-rossi (2. April 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> sieht aktuell noch aus wie ein bonanza Rad


hab doch extra die sattelstütze ganz eingefahren und die luft aus dem dämpfer gelassen damit das ding wie ein 20 kg dh bike aussieht


----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hab doch extra die sattelstütze ganz eingefahren und die luft aus dem dämpfer gelassen damit das ding wie ein 20 kg dh bike aussieht



So ähnlich ging es auch durch meinen Kopf: Der Lenkwinkel nähert sich der 45°-Schallmauer


----------



## x-rossi (2. April 2010)

bergauffahrten? unmöglich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (2. April 2010)

LLLLLLLLLLOooooOooping!


----------



## Adrenalino (2. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 4 tage frei, was machen
> 
> 
> *rohbau:*



Sorry wenn ich mich nach längerer Zeit hier mal gleich mit Kritik melde : was macht man mit einem derart hässlichen Bike??  

Entschuldige meine Offenheit! Letzlich muss es ja dir gefallen  aber ich finds einfach potthässlich.

Vielleicht werd ich auch einfach nur alt  bin aber trotzdem gespannt wie es fertig aussieht.

*Ach ja : wenn das Wetter es zulässt dann will ich nächsten Samstag evtl. meine Taunus-Tour fahn. Es bleibt ja jetzt lange genug hell um auch mal Samstags was längeres im Taunus zu fahn. Sonntag geht net wegen Paris-Roubaix* 

Werde das hier in der nächsten Woche bekannt geben. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust?????


----------



## karsten13 (2. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@all* Würde mich mal interessieren wie so die Erfahrungen mit Milch sind? Überlege auch gerade ob ich mal soll ...





Sakir schrieb:


> ich habe nur gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht, ob mit oder ohne Schlauch !!!



prinzipiell ist das schon eine gute Sache. Fahre an meinem Spicy tubeless. Hab schon mehrfach Plattfüsse vermieden. Wenn es zischt muss man sehen, dass die Stelle nach unten kommt, da dort die Milch im Reifen steht. Warten, weiterfahren, später nachpumpen, fertig.

Allerdings hat auch das System seine Grenzen, mir fallen auf Anhieb 3 kapitale Plattfüsse ein, wo nix zu retten war: Dicker Nagel unten rein und oben neben der Felge wieder raus, Durchschlag weil Hinterrad nicht angehoben, Snakebite im Mantel nach Sprung auf Treppe.

Leider ist das Schlaucheinziehen (und später wieder rausholen) eine ziemliche Sauerei  .
@Erdi01: Allerdings ist das nix für Leichtbaufetischisten, da die tubeless-Reifen sehr schwer sind ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2010)

Hey *@google,* irgendwie scheint mich die Witscheborn Runde heute nicht ausgelastet zu haben  Als ich zu Hause war kam mir in den Sinn nochmal mein Scalpel durch den Wald zu jagen ... da ich die Tage die Federelemente abgestimmt hatte und mal testen wollte = passt  aber irgendwas knarrt und die Speichen der Laufräder sind alle locker   ... da muß ich nochmal ran. Weil wir hier gerade so schön am zeigen sind: fahrfertig heute 9,72 kg








karsten13 schrieb:


> @Erdi01: Allerdings ist das nix für Leichtbaufetischisten, da die tubeless-Reifen sehr schwer sind ...



... ja, das war für mir die ganzen Jahre der Hauptgrund warum das für mich nicht in Frage kam, mit dem klassischen tubless sind keine leichten Laufräder möglich  Aktuell stell ich mir gerade einen neuen Lefty LRS zusammen. Natürlich wird der leichter als mein jetziger 1500g LRS  Die NoTubes und auch die FRM X-irgendwas Felgen sind speziell für Verwendung mit "Milch" und *Standartmänteln* ausgelegt. D.h. wenn da keine 200-300g Milch rein müssen, spart man schon durchs weglassen der Schläuche. Und auf dieses "neue tubless" zielte meine Frage ab!

*@Sakir*, was fährst Du klassisch oder das "neue" ?


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich mich nach längerer Zeit hier mal gleich mit Kritik melde : was macht man mit einem derart hässlichen Bike??
> 
> Entschuldige meine Offenheit! Letzlich muss es ja dir gefallen  aber ich finds einfach potthässlich.


brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen  trifft mich auch nicht besonders, höchstens ein bisschen  spricht halt gegen dein technisches verständnis 

aber wo wir schon soweit sind - zeig mir doch mal ein schönes 12 kg bike, mit dem man sich auch in nem bikepark austoben kann. ich kenne da nicht so viele. und die die ich kenne, finde ich alle nicht gut.

sobald du es in natura sehen wirst, wirst du vor neid erblassen. aber ich lass dich keinen meter damit probe fahren. hast derbe verschissen gerade!  

nächsten samstag könnte ich erst ab 14:00, und wäre dann dabei.


----------



## theobviousfaker (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> D.h. wenn da keine 200-300g Milch rein müssen, spart man schon durchs weglassen der Schläuche. Und auf dieses "neue tubless" zielte meine Frage ab!



Sollen ja keine Vollmilch-Reifen werden  da kommen etwa 50-60ml (=g) rein pro Reifen. Ich werd dieses Jahr auch tubeless (kein UST) auf Flow-Felgen fahren.
Man spart ja nicht nur die überbewerteten Gramms ein sondern verringert vor allem den Rollwiderstand massiv. Selbst der Umstieg von Butyl auf Latex ist im Rollwiderstand für mich _deutlich_ sprübar gewesen. Ich erwarte jedenfalls viel... leider verzögert sich mein neues Bike noch mindestens ne Woche


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

gewichte und rollwiderstände werden massiv überberwertet 

hektik! fahre einen zug später, bin 10 minuten später mit der gabel bei dir.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> brauchst dich nicht zu entschuldigen  trifft mich auch nicht besonders, höchstens ein bisschen  spricht halt gegen dein technisches verständnis
> 
> aber wo wir schon soweit sind - zeig mir doch mal ein schönes 12 kg bike, mit dem man sich auch in nem bikepark austoben kann. ich kenne da nicht so viele. und die die ich kenne, finde ich alle nicht gut.
> 
> ...



Technisches Verständnis? Wie schreibt man das??  

Klar, zum Abfahrten bügeln in nem Bikepark oder sonstwo brauchts halt ebbes anderes als die üblichen Verdächtigen. Keine Bange, ich will keinen Meter damit fahren, ist nicht meine Welt.

Jetzt will ich sowieso net mehr!!!! 

Ich muss Samstags bis 13 Uhr arbeiten und würde dann, nach aufräumen, sauber machen usw so gegen 13:20 Uhr von hier aus per Auto zur Hohemark aufbrechen. Kann dich mitnehmen wennste willst  

Wenn du erst gegen 14 Uhr kannst auch kein Problem. Dann eben 14 Uhr ab hier und 14:30 Uhr ab Hohemark.

Wir warten aber das Wetter ab, bei Mistwetter ( Regen ) fahre ich nicht, da bin ich Weichei


----------



## Sakir (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Sakir*, was fährst Du klassisch oder das "neue" ?



was de Bauer nett kennt...   

"klassisch" 

es ist gerade so schön draussen, ich bin auf dem Renner rund um Glnh.

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hey *@google,* irgendwie scheint mich die Witscheborn Runde heute nicht ausgelastet zu haben[/IMG]


Du bist mom wieder ein paar Klassen besser als ich  Ich merk heute noch die Tour. Tja, ich mach noch Zahlmeister für mein Motiloch im Winter. Ich hoffe ich komm die Saison noch einigermassen rein. Für nächsten Winter hab ich ja schon vorgebaut: Ich sach nur "SA CALOBRA" 


x-rossi schrieb:


> zeig mir doch mal ein schönes 12 kg bike, mit dem man sich auch in nem bikepark austoben kann.


Du und Bikepark?  

*Ach wesche Morsche: *Schaut am besten Morgenfrüh hier rein ob gefahren wird. Vom wettertechnischen siehts ja eher schlecht aus 

Ach, kommende Woche: NATÜRLICH ist es nach Ostern wieder schön . Die Gelegenheit  wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren und Km zu sammeln. Auf alle Fälle werde ich für Dienstag GA am Main anbieten und am Donnerstag im Gelände fahren. LMB-Einträge folgen noch.

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Du und Bikepark?


nachdem du - so als genuss-tourenfahrer - schon deine eigene meinung über trainingspläne hast - was verstehst du denn dann unter einem bikepark? wie sind bikeparks angelegt? was kann man da alles machen? was spricht gegen bikeparks? 






p.s. für heute war dick regen im taunus angesagt, aber zwischen 10:30 und 14:00 war alles schön trocken. danach kamen ein paar tropfen runter, da war ich aber schon auf dem weg nach hause. ne regenjacke hatte ich aber trotzdem noch dabei für alle fälle.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Man spart ja nicht nur die überbewerteten Gramms ein sondern verringert vor allem den Rollwiderstand massiv.


Davon rede ich schon seit Jahren, ganz nach dem Motto "rollst Du noch, oder trittst Du schon"  Das Gewicht ist: Trainingseffekt, Kopfsache, Ego, Spleen, Geldentwertung ... kann Jeder nennen wie er will 



x-rossi schrieb:


> wie sind bikeparks angelegt? was kann man da alles machen?


 ... besonders gut Schüsselbeine brechen 

*@google, shopper*, ich habe gerade weitere Mallebilder hochgeladen.

*@sakir*, wann warst Du eigentlich auf Malle und wo warst Du unterwegs


----------



## Google (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... besonders gut Schüsselbeine brechen


 Ach komm Volker, das kann man auch außerhalb der Bikeparks.....allerdings ohne ein Entgelt dafür entrichtet zu haben 

@x-rossi, ich weiß darüber nur soviel: Man braucht fürn Bikepark sicher keinen Trainingsplan  Ich kannst mir bei Dir halt nur net vorstellen. Das ist alles.

Was hab ich denn für Ansichten über einen Trainingsplan  Sprich! Mal gucken ob Du aufgepasst hast.

Grüße

Google

Edit: x-rossi, nicht das es in den falschen Hals kommt: Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Dir Bikeparks auf Dauer Spass machen, bzw. Dein Ziel sind. Passt halt wie oben beschrieben nicht zum Trainingsplan.


----------



## Google (3. April 2010)

Doppelpost


----------



## Sakir (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@sakir*, wann warst Du eigentlich auf Malle und wo warst Du unterwegs



ich war ab dem 27.02 4 Tage in der Nähe Llucmajor

Unterwegs diesmal hauptsächlich in dieser Gegend und mehr südlich

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... besonders gut Schüsselbeine brechen


sowas wünsche ich echt keinem, aber da ist wohl jeder anders veranlagt 



Google schrieb:


> Ach komm Volker, das kann man auch außerhalb der Bikeparks.....allerdings ohne ein Entgelt dafür entrichtet zu haben


zum glück gilt da: wer anderen eine grube gräbt ...  (könnte sich auch gut sein geld als bikeparkbauer verdienen)



Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, ich weiß darüber nur soviel: Man braucht fürn Bikepark sicher keinen Trainingsplan


ne?



Google schrieb:


> Was hab ich denn für Ansichten über einen Trainingsplan  Sprich! Mal gucken ob Du aufgepasst hast.


ich habe nur mitbekommen, dass du keine trainingspläne magst, und genußbiker bist. mit dem argument, dass trainingspläne keinen spaß machen.

aber wenn ich mir die mallefotos anschaue und ziemlich unentspannte gesichter nach 5 tagen, 500 km und 5.000 hm erblicke, dann denke ich mir: genuß und spaß sehen eindeutig ganz anders aus. aber mittlerweile weiß ich ja, dass ich dir eine systematische leistungssteigerung überhaupt nicht schmackhaft machen kann.

dafür jedoch schon 5 anderen bikern (freunden, kollegen, unbekannten). und ich habe ihnen pläne erstellt aufgrund ihrer zeitangaben und ziele (ok, von einer wusste ich gar nichts und habe ihr einen plan nach aussagen ihres freundes erstellt, der ihr garantiert nicht die lust am biken nimmt). und meine ansage war für alle: danach seid ihr fitter, als ihr es erwarten würdet. und das ganz ohne stress.  

ist aber ok für mich, wenn andere biker meinen, ihre leistung mit der brechstange aufbauen zu müssen, anstatt mit einer relativen planung. ist vollkommen ok für mich.

obwohl - einem freund habe ich die brechstange weggenommen und ihm ungefragt einen trainingsplan in den briefkasten gesteckt. nach einer woche kam ein anruf:"eeeyy aaaalteeer! krass! macht ja voll spaß!"



Google schrieb:


> Edit: x-rossi, nicht das es in den falschen Hals kommt: Ich kann mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass Dir Bikeparks auf Dauer Spass machen, bzw. Dein Ziel sind. Passt halt wie oben beschrieben nicht zum Trainingsplan.


"das" ziel habe ich vor einem monat schon geknackt  und 1x alle 2 monate oder 1x im monat wäre bikepark doch ok? 

-

was anderes - morgen startzeit: wären vielleicht auch zeiten von 09:35 oder 10:05 machbar?

die regensituation sieht aktuell so aus, dass es vormittags höchstens mal ein paar minuten tröpfelt (also echt nur tröpfelt, ist für alle beteiligten verkraftbar), dann ist ne ganze weile ruhe und gegen 14/15:00 kommen dann die ersten laschen regenvorboten, die noch auszuhalten sind. 1h nach den vorboten fängts dann recht ordentlich an nass zu werden. was jetzt aber für mich wetterresistenten auch kein drama ist.

wir hätten halt ein gutes polster bei 3-4h reiner fahrzeit. und wo und wie lange wir pausieren (macht das naturfreudenhaus nicht erst gegen 14:00 auf?) wissen wir auch noch nicht, oder?


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich muss Samstags bis 13 Uhr arbeiten und würde dann, nach aufräumen, sauber machen usw so gegen 13:20 Uhr von hier aus per Auto zur Hohemark aufbrechen. Kann dich mitnehmen wennste willst
> 
> Wenn du erst gegen 14 Uhr kannst auch kein Problem. Dann eben 14 Uhr ab hier und 14:30 Uhr ab Hohemark.
> 
> Wir warten aber das Wetter ab, bei Mistwetter ( Regen ) fahre ich nicht, da bin ich Weichei


ich muss am samstag auch bis 12:00 arbeiten, brauche danach aber etwas aklimatisierungszeit. 

fährst du erst über die hanauer und dann die 661? dann würde ich zu einem abgemachten zeitpunkt irgendwo auf der hanauer beim Mr. Wash oder Autohaus NIX warten. von mir bis zur hanauer brauche ich 15 minuten. eine zeit am treffpunkt gegen 13:45 wäre für mich frühstenfalls drinne. ok für dich?

und ich könnte dir meine regenjacke leihen


----------



## bone peeler (3. April 2010)

Der X-Rossi erstellt Trainingspläne für unbekannte? Na dann her damit...


----------



## Adrenalino (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich muss am samstag auch bis 12:00 arbeiten, brauche danach aber etwas aklimatisierungszeit.
> 
> fährst du erst über die hanauer und dann die 661? dann würde ich zu einem abgemachten zeitpunkt irgendwo auf der hanauer beim Mr. Wash oder Autohaus NIX warten. von mir bis zur hanauer brauche ich 15 minuten. eine zeit am treffpunkt gegen 13:45 wäre für mich frühstenfalls drinne. ok für dich?
> 
> und ich könnte dir meine regenjacke leihen



Ähem, ich fahre eigentlich immer über Bergen und die Friedberger auf die 661, an der Unfallklinik vorbei.

Wenn die Hanauer für dich am einfachsten zu erreichen ist dann eben dort, ansonsten wäre noch Mainfähre Rumpenheim oder Mainkur denkbar.

Regenjacke hab ich selbst eine sehr gute, danke 

Wir bequatschen das ganze am besten weiter unter der Woche, ist ja noch ne zeitlang hin


----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Der X-Rossi erstellt Trainingspläne für unbekannte? Na dann her damit...


freunde von freunden, oder so ähnlich, die ich nicht näher kenne, aber schon bekanntschaft mit ihnen gemacht habe. für dich also fuffzisch euro, nä!? 

ich müsste dich persönlich kennen, mal mit dir fahren, deine stärken, deine schwächen und deine ziele kennen lernen, um einen anständigen plan auszuhecken.



Adrenalino schrieb:


> ..., ansonsten wäre noch ... Mainkur denkbar.
> 
> Wir bequatschen das ganze am besten weiter unter der Woche, ist ja noch ne zeitlang hin


klar, mainkur habe ich ganz vergessen. ginge auch in 15 minuten.


----------



## bone peeler (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> freunde von freunden, oder so ähnlich, die ich nicht näher kenne, aber schon bekanntschaft mit ihnen gemacht habe. für dich also fuffzisch euro, nä!?
> 
> ich müsste dich persönlich kennen, mal mit dir fahren, deine stärken, deine schwächen und deine ziele kennen lernen, um einen anständigen plan auszuhecken.



Na dies sollte sich doch mal einrichten lassen  Einfach mal bescheid sagen wenn ihr wieder mal ´ne (beginner)Tour fahrt. Wird aber erst ab Ende April wieder ... bis dahin bin ich noch im Urlaub und nicht daheim...


----------



## Adrenalino (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> klar, mainkur habe ich ganz vergessen. ginge auch in 15 minuten.



Alles klar, hieße dann welche Uhrzeit? Ich bin etwas durcheinander mit den Zeiten die wir da hin und hergepostet haben 

Mainkur 13:45 Uhr?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mir die mallefotos anschaue und ziemlich unentspannte gesichter nach 5 tagen, 500 km und 5.000 hm erblicke,



... also ich war nur einmal unentspannt, das war am 6 Tage beim Blick auf den Flugplan der Condor  Wenn Deine Päne genausogut sind ... behalte sie


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mir die mallefotos anschaue und ziemlich unentspannte gesichter nach 5 tagen, 500 km und 5.000 hm erblicke, dann denke ich mir: genuß und spaß sehen eindeutig ganz anders aus. aber mittlerweile weiß ich ja, dass ich dir eine systematische leistungssteigerung überhaupt nicht schmackhaft machen kann.



also mit dem Kaffeesatzlesen machst Du Dir viel kaputt. Wenn Deine Pläne genauso seriös sind ...

Noch ne Frage die mich interessiert. Empfiehlst Du jedem nen Trainingsplan oder gibt es auch Leute, wo Du sagst, der braucht keinen (Extrem-Kandidaten bitte mal aussen vor lassen)?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die NoTubes und auch die FRM X-irgendwas Felgen sind speziell für Verwendung mit "Milch" und *Standartmänteln* ausgelegt. D.h. wenn da keine 200-300g Milch rein müssen, spart man schon durchs weglassen der Schläuche. Und auf dieses "neue tubless" zielte meine Frage ab!



Milch kommt glaub ich 60 ml in nen Reifen. Das System mit Standardmänteln ist aber anfälliger, die tubeless-Mäntel sind nicht umsonst so schwer, weil verstärkt. Aber keine Frage, es funktioniert auch mit Standard und ist gewichtsmässig nicht zu toppen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (3. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Na dies sollte sich doch mal einrichten lassen  ... ab Ende April wieder.


das lässt sich einrichten 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Mainkur 13:45 Uhr?


ja, an so eine zeit hatte ich in etwa gedacht.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... also ich war nur einmal unentspannt, das war am 6 Tage beim Blick auf den Flugplan der Condor  Wenn Deine Päne genausogut sind ... behalte sie


habe ich auch gelesen und ich fühle da echt mit euch ... und ihr braucht keine trainingspläne. da passiert gerade ein großes misverständnis, erdi. das kläre ich aber mit google beizeiten noch mal persönlich ab. 



karsten13 schrieb:


> also mit dem Kaffeesatzlesen machst Du Dir viel kaputt. Wenn Deine Pläne genauso seriös sind ...


verstehe ich gerade nicht. sprechen wir hier von wechselseitigen relationen? wie soll da das ende vom lied aussehen? bzw, es gibt situationen, die waren von beginn an nicht ganz ok. die bleiben dann besser kaputt. gut für die, die sich auch mal für sackgassen interessieren und wohl wissen, wie man da wieder heraus kommt. alles andere lässt sich erarbeiten.



karsten13 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage die mich interessiert. Empfiehlst Du jedem nen Trainingsplan oder gibt es auch Leute, wo Du sagst, der braucht keinen (Extrem-Kandidaten bitte mal aussen vor lassen)?


ich gebe von mir aus keine empfehlungen - abgesehen von dem einen fall, der ihn mal bitter nötig hatte, gerade weil derjenige sein gutes potential verspielt hätte. 

gruß
oliver


----------



## karsten13 (3. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> verstehe ich gerade nicht. sprechen wir hier von wechselseitigen relationen? wie soll da das ende vom lied aussehen? bzw, es gibt situationen, die waren von beginn an nicht ganz ok. die bleiben dann besser kaputt. gut für die, die sich auch mal für sackgassen interessieren und wohl wissen, wie man da wieder heraus kommt. alles andere lässt sich erarbeiten.



was ich meinte: Du schliesst aus den Bildern auf unentspannte Touren. Das finde ich unverschämt, da Du nicht dabei warst.



x-rossi schrieb:


> ich gebe von mir aus keine empfehlungen



aha ... war bei mir anders angekommen.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## x-rossi (4. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> was ich meinte: Du schliesst aus den Bildern auf unentspannte Touren. Das finde ich unverschämt, da Du nicht dabei warst.


da verstehe ich noch immer nicht den zusammenhang, was ich mir da kaputt machen könnte.

anderes beispiel: adrenalino sagt mir, mein rad ist grottig, aber wir fahren trotzdem zusammen rad. also was soll dann weswegen wo kaputt gehen (wenn es nicht schon von vornherein kaputt war!)? 

und unverschämtheit kennt viele facetten. kein mensch ist nicht unverschämt, auf die eine oder andere weise ist es jeder. mal etwas mehr, mal etwas weniger. da trägt jeder sein päckchen mit sich herum, auch wenn er es nicht wahr haben möchte.


----------



## karsten13 (4. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da verstehe ich noch immer nicht den zusammenhang, was ich mir da kaputt machen könnte.



na ich hatte jedenfalls den Eindruck, dass Du das mit den Trainingsplänen ernsthaft betreibst - kann mich aber auch täuschen ...

Mit Unverschämtheiten hab ich jedenfalls gar kein Problem 

n8,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (4. April 2010)

Moin Olli

ich hab vor kurzem erst hier reingeschaut und hab mit Chaotenkind schon telefoniert, die dann lieber morgen fahren möchte.

Ich könnte schon um 10:05 am Druckhaus allerdings fühlen sich meine Beine noch immer vom Freitag zugeballert, so dass ich lieber eher ne lockere Geländerunde ohne Hahnenkamm bevorzuge. Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob Dir das entgegenkommt, habe aber kein Problem wenn Du jetzt darauf kein Bock hast...versprochen war ja was anderes. Ggfls. fahr ich dann halt alleine ne Runde.

Also was meinste?

Gruß

Google


----------



## x-rossi (4. April 2010)

wenn 10:05 ok ist für dich, dann komm ich um 10:05. wir gehen es locker an, war gestern auch im taunus.

alternativ habe ich mir eine kleine runde entlang der kinzig, mit schlenker über bulau und buchenkopf und ziel hahnenkamm geklickt, falls du dann doch lieber abbrechen würdest. dann würde ich den garmin anwerfen und schauen, was ich da mal wieder verbrochen habe. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ebponywbryohwhag

10:05.


----------



## Google (4. April 2010)

Ok, bis dann. Frühstücke erst mal


----------



## Sakir (4. April 2010)

huhu

ich bin nun auch wieder zurück, nach meinen fast 4 std. in heimischen Wäldern bin ich froh endlich wieder zuhause zu sein.
die Waldwege sind so ekelig matschig... habe gerade mal nen 16er schnitt hinbekommen...
in der Nähe Kefenrod hat es mir das Vorderrad weggehauen 
nee nicht im Gelände... auf Asphalt... 
FAZIT : Hose Handschuhe Jacke Helm hinüber... und ich kann endlich meine BikeVersicherung in Anspruch nehmen 
und die Klamotten haben ihren SOLL erfüllt, mich vor schlimmerem bewahrt
wenn ich mir überlege das ich SO ohne Handschuhe gestürzt wäre... AUA

ansonsten war es wundervoll von Sonnenschein bis düster und Platzregen habe ich alles bekommen 

Michael


----------



## Google (5. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich habe nur mitbekommen, dass du keine trainingspläne magst, und genußbiker bist. mit dem argument, dass trainingspläne keinen spaß machen.


 Genau! Trainingspläne machen mir halt keinen Spass weil sie einsam machen und ich nicht fahren kann was ich will





x-rossi schrieb:


> aber wenn ich mir die mallefotos anschaue und ziemlich unentspannte gesichter nach 5 tagen, 500 km und 5.000 hm erblicke, dann denke ich mir: genuß und spaß sehen eindeutig ganz anders aus.


 Also die zwei Mitfahrer dürften recht entspannt gewesen sein weil ich dieses Jahr deren Bremse war. Aber Malle hat mir wie immer Spass gemacht. Dafür habe ich mit einem Pausentag gesorgt. Jetzt bin ich schon wieder heiß auf Malle 2011.

Das mit den Trainingsplänen muß aber jeder selbst für sich wissen. Es ist halt jeder anders gestrickt. Mein Plan heißt halt fahren, fahren, fahren...Möglichst mit anderen. Das reicht, ich will ja keinen Topf gewinnen....Ich muß aber zugeben, dass ich sehr schnell zu einer Leistungsdiagnose rennen würde wenn ich an mir beobachten müßte, dass ich trotz vielen Fahrens einfach nicht mehr mitkomme und mich unfitt fühle. Es ist sicher von Vorteil analysiert zu bekommen, was man gerade (ziemlich) falsch macht. So bei mir schon vor etlichen Jahren geschehen.



x-rossi schrieb:


> ist aber ok für mich, wenn andere biker meinen, ihre leistung mit der brechstange aufbauen zu müssen, anstatt mit einer relativen planung


Da kannst Du aber niemanden von uns meinen? Mich schon mal gar nicht, ich hasse es sich zu quälen.


x-rossi schrieb:


> habe ich auch gelesen und ich fühle da echt mit euch ... und ihr braucht keine trainingspläne. da passiert gerade ein großes misverständnis, erdi. das kläre ich aber mit google beizeiten noch mal persönlich ab.


Haben wir gestern drüber gesprochen 

Jedenfalls bist Du im Gegensatz zu mir  hoch motiviert und schmerzlos über diesen verkackten Winter gekommen. Das zeigt das Trainingsplanung Dein Ding sind. Mein Respekt hast Du!

Huch, ich muß fort...Heuteabend mach ich noch LMB`s für die Touren kommende Woche.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (5. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Haben wir gestern drüber gesprochen


die virtuelle welt kann manchmal ganz schön in die irre führen , gut, dass dieses thema mit dem "t-wort" endlich ad acta gelegt ist 

grüße
rossi


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Milch kommt glaub ich 60 ml in nen Reifen. Das System mit Standardmänteln ist aber anfälliger, die tubeless-Mäntel sind nicht umsonst so schwer, weil verstärkt. Aber keine Frage, es funktioniert auch mit Standard und ist gewichtsmässig nicht zu toppen ...
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Der Laufradguru Felix spricht von 50ml. NoTupes selber von 60-80ml. Ich werd's mit dem neuen LRS auf'm Rush fahren, also tourenlastig, damit sollte es keine Probleme geben. Auf nem abwärtsorientierten Radl würd ichs glaub nicht machen  Apro pos abwärts ... habe jetzt mal diese Baustelle eröffnet:







Die neue Bomber 55 habe ich schon seit November hier rumliegen. Obwohl luftgefedert bringt die im Vergleich zur Stahlfeder gefederten Sherman kein Gewichtsvorteil  ... aber egal bei dem Radl geht's eh nur um die Optik. Dehn Fahrer der das Potenzial des Gemini ausnutzt muß ich auch noch suchen 

Die erste geplante Ausfahrt mit dem Gemini ist am 01. Mai geplant. Will's dann hoch auf'en Feldi treten, mir die Radrenner dort anschauen, dann irgendwie wieder runter nach Frankfurt zur Alten Oper, da soll dieses Jahr das Ziel von "Rund um den Henningerturm" sein. Das könnt wieder gut werden  im Gegensatz zum letzen Jahr wo das Ziel in der Wüste war  Also falls Jemand auf so ne Tour Lust hatt ...



Sakir schrieb:


> huhu
> in der Nähe Kefenrod hat es mir das Vorderrad weggehauen
> nee nicht im Gelände... auf Asphalt...
> FAZIT : Hose Handschuhe Jacke Helm hinüber... und ich kann endlich meine BikeVersicherung in Anspruch nehmen
> Michael


Hast Dich heldenhaft zwischen Asphalt und Rad geschmissen, damit dem guten Stück nichts passiert ... oder doch, wenn Du die Versicherung in Anspruch nehmen willst/mußt


----------



## Google (5. April 2010)

Die Tourenangebote diese Woche:

*Maingrooving am Dienstag​*Diesmal nur bis Kleinostheim weil ich schon in Frankfurt Sachsenhausen [email protected], Vielleicht möchtest Du schon früher einsteigen? An der Rumpenheimer Fähre bin ich 16:30 Uhr.


*Gelände am Donnerstag​*Man beachte bitte die angegebene Geschwindigkeit "langsam" Das meine ich auch so und muß auch so fahren weil ich die Fahrten zur Arbeit zusätzlich erst mal körperlich umsetzen muß. Ich bin halt kein Überflieger wie so manch anderer 

Mitfahrer sind willkommen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (5. April 2010)

Tach zusammen, nach längerer PC-Abstinenz bin ich nun wieder online. 

... und aufgerüstet habe ich auch! Mein Proflex ist verkauft und dafür erwarb ich ein Merida ninety six. Was übrigens ganz dringend um Auslauf bittet. Nur das ich dieses Jahr massive Startschwierigkeiten habe in einen geregelten Trainingsrythmus zu kommen.
Falls ich es noch schaffen sollte ein Trainingsprogramm zu finden was auf der Basis 4 Wochen Training und dann 4 Wochen Trainingsabstinenz (außer an den  Wochenden) fit macht, kann eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. 

@google: Schließe mich gerne mal wieder mit Dir auf eine Feierabendrunde  zusammen, wenn sich Deine Startzeiten ein wenig nach hinten (18:00 Uhr)  bewegen. Die nächsten 14 Tage bin ich noch hier, dann gehts wieder auf Übernachtungstour.


----------



## Sakir (5. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hast Dich heldenhaft zwischen Asphalt und Rad geschmissen, damit dem guten Stück nichts passiert



würde passen, aber leider war es so nicht 
beim scharfen bremsen kam leider ein nasses Stück Asphalt unters Vorderrad das dann sofort nach rechts weg ist... und ich nach links


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, Vielleicht möchtest Du schon früher einsteigen? An der Rumpenheimer Fähre bin ich 16:30 Uhr.


 
Ja mach ich. Ich husche kurz vor 16.30 über die Fähre auf die Offebäscher Seite rüber und warte da auf dich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (6. April 2010)

Bis denne. Wetter wird schee


----------



## RedRum05 (6. April 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> [...]
> ... und aufgerüstet habe ich auch! Mein Proflex ist verkauft und dafür erwarb ich ein Merida ninety six.
> [...]



Da will ich doch mal ein Bild sehen!
Was fuer ein NinetzSix hast du dir denn gegoennt? Also ich bin immer noch tierich begeistert von meinem. Wenn es dann endlich mal richtig trocken ist freue ich mich schon auf Up-/ und Downhill 

*@Erdi & Interessenten...*
wie sieht es denn mit einer gemeinsamen Renner-Ausfahrt am Samstag aus? Sonntag bin ich anderweitig verplant, aber Samstag wollte ich mal wieder ueber die Neunkirchner Hoehe, o.ae.


----------



## RedRum05 (6. April 2010)

*Winterpokal 2009 / 2010*


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Da will ich doch mal ein Bild sehen!
> Was fuer ein NinetzSix hast du dir denn gegoennt? Also ich bin immer noch tierich begeistert von meinem. Wenn es dann endlich mal richtig trocken ist freue ich mich schon auf Up-/ und Downhill


 
Ist das getunte von meinem Dealer, auch in rot/schwarz. Mit nem extra leichten Laufradsatz, max. für 90 kg zugelassen. Da muss jetzt jemand aufpassen. Es sah wirklich gut aus aber vorgestern hat mein Männe sich da nen kabelgebundenen Tacho drangebastelt...., das schöne Rad 

Ja, mein Dealer legt sich was mit mehr Federweg zu, da hat Bikeholic zugeschnappt.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *@Erdi & Interessenten...*
> wie sieht es denn mit einer gemeinsamen Renner-Ausfahrt am Samstag aus? Sonntag bin ich anderweitig verplant, aber Samstag wollte ich mal wieder ueber die Neunkirchner Hoehe, o.ae.


das kann man mal ins Auge fassen, aber nicht so früh bitte ...





Doch zuvor wird mal dieses wieder ins Leben gerufen ... vllt erinnert sich der Ein oder Andere noch dran und kommt mit. Natürlich ist Jede/Jeder willkommen  Es wird gestartet mit dem Klassiker: 

*RusHour am Donnerstag 19:00
*
*Langener Waldsee, Flughafen wird gestreift, NICHT umrundet und über Neu-Isenburg kommen wir zurück zum Ausgangspunkt! *
*Fahrtzeit ca. 2,5 Std. 
Helm und LICHT sind Pflicht!
MTB*​


----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

Renner oder MTB? Wäre cool wenn das im LMB immer mit drin stehen würde.

Wenn MTB dann merk ich mir das mal vor. Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht werden.


----------



## ICM2007 (7. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Renner oder MTB? Wäre cool wenn das im LMB immer mit drin stehen würde.
> 
> Wenn MTB dann merk ich mir das mal vor. Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht werden.



Tjou, meine ich auch, sollte man reinschreiben,
denn ich hab keinen Renner 
Wenn MTB fahre ich wahrscheinlich mit 
Hab Urlaub 

(Hab mich aber schon mal eingetragen)

Aber ich fahre jetzt auch noch ´ne kleine Runde ab 17.30h quer durch den Rodgau.
Neuen Lenker und Griffe testen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2010)

OK, habt recht. Habe ich vergessen und gerade geändert ... MTB ist angesagt.


----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

Ich trag mich auch gleich ein. Da ich aber schon am Montag und Dienstag gefahren bin ist heut Regeneration angesagt... auf dem Balkon und ´ner leckeren Weinschorle... 

Was ist mit Mr. RedRum und morgen???


----------



## Bikeholic (7. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Da will ich doch mal ein Bild sehen!
> Was fuer ein NinetzSix hast du dir denn gegoennt? Also ich bin immer noch tierich begeistert von meinem. Wenn es dann endlich mal richtig trocken ist freue ich mich schon auf Up-/ und Downhill


 Kannste gerne haben! Aktuell habe ich noch keins, doch am Wochenende  werde ich es wohl mal ablichten und ein Bild einstellen. Habe das Teil  auf jeden Fall letztes Jahr mal auf einer 180Km Tour zur Probe gefahren und  bin seither durch und durch begeistert.  




bone peeler schrieb:


> Renner oder MTB? Wäre cool wenn das im LMB immer mit drin stehen würde.
> 
> Wenn MTB dann merk ich mir das mal vor. Wetter soll ja nicht so schlecht werden.





ICM2007 schrieb:


> Tjou, meine ich auch, sollte man reinschreiben,
> denn ich hab keinen Renner
> Wenn MTB fahre ich wahrscheinlich mit
> Hab Urlaub
> ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, habt recht. Habe ich vergessen und gerade geändert ... MTB ist angesagt.


Sprecht Ihr eigentlich von Samstag oder dem Nachtausritt morgen Abend? ... kann ja sein das ich auf der Leitung sitze, doch falls sich die Anfangs angesprochene Rennertour über die Neunkirchner Hoehe jetzt zu einer MTB Tour wandelt, würde auch ich es mir überlegen mich anzuschließen.

@google: Wäre das möglicherweise etwas? Falls nicht würde ich versuchen Chaotenkinds Drang nach Trails rund um den Hahnenkamm zu entsprechen, wenn auch Du einverstanden bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (7. April 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sprecht Ihr eigentlich von Samstag oder dem Nachtausritt morgen Abend? ... kann ja sein das ich auf der Leitung sitze, doch falls sich die Anfangs angesprochene Rennertour über die Neunkirchner Hoehe jetzt zu einer MTB Tour wandelt, würde auch ich es mir überlegen mich anzuschließen.



Du hast wohl zu heisse Aufgüsse abbekommen  Natürlich ist die Rede vom morgigen Abendausritt


----------



## Bikeholic (7. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Du hast wohl zu heisse Aufgüsse abbekommen  Natürlich ist die Rede vom morgigen Abendausritt


... kann eigentlich nicht sein, ich ducke mich doch immer wenn die heiße Luft im Anmarsch ist! Siehste, auch Weicheier können Füchse sein. 

Danke für die Aufklärung.


----------



## Google (7. April 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... kann ja sein das ich auf der Leitung sitze, doch falls sich die Anfangs angesprochene Rennertour über die Neunkirchner Hoehe jetzt zu einer MTB Tour wandelt, würde auch ich es mir überlegen mich anzuschließen.
> 
> @google: Wäre das möglicherweise etwas? Falls nicht würde ich versuchen Chaotenkinds Drang nach Trails rund um den Hahnenkamm zu entsprechen, wenn auch Du einverstanden bist?


 Ist mir egal was wir fahren, Hauptsache wir fahren am WE. Momentan ists mir auch egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag  

@Erdi01, wir haben gestern überlegt, ob Du vielleicht was MTB-mäßiges anbieten kannst: So um die 60 KM (höchstens), nicht ganz so viele HM...natürlich mit Pause  Wenn Dir was Nettes einfällt ist geplant das CK, BH, und G mit dem Rad nach Dietzenbach kommen. Wenn Dir nix einfällt auch gut, dann machen wir, bzw. Bikeholic ne Tour rund um den Hahnenkamm wo Du auch mit darfst 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (7. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ist mir egal was wir fahren, Hauptsache wir fahren am WE. Momentan ists mir auch egal ob Samstag oder Sonntag
> 
> @Erdi01, wir haben gestern überlegt, ob Du vielleicht was MTB-mäßiges anbieten kannst: So um die 60 KM (höchstens), nicht ganz so viele HM...natürlich mit Pause  Wenn Dir was Nettes einfällt ist geplant das CK, BH, und G mit dem Rad nach Dietzenbach kommen. Wenn Dir nix einfällt auch gut, dann machen wir, bzw. Bikeholic ne Tour rund um den Hahnenkamm wo Du auch mit darfst
> 
> ...


Noch ist am WE bei mir nichts verplant. Öhm ... 60 KM !? ... das langt ja nur für einmal Binselberg und zurück  aber machbar währ's ... also wenn gewünscht, sagt an wann ihr kommt!


----------



## Bikeholic (8. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Noch ist am WE bei mir nichts verplant. Öhm ... 60 KM !? ... das langt ja nur für einmal Binselberg und zurück  aber machbar währ's ... also wenn gewünscht, sagt an wann ihr kommt!


Binselberg kenne ich noch nicht, falls von allen gewünscht, wäre ich bei entsprechendem Wetter und gemäßigter Geschwindigkeit dabei. ... und wie weit ist die Burg Frankenstein von Dir bzw. Dietzenbach entfernt? Das wäre glaube ich ein Wunsch von Chaotenkind, falls es nicht zu viele Km werden.


----------



## _jazzman_ (8. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
hat jemand von euch Interesse an einem Lapierre Spicy Rahmem incl.  Dämpfer?

VG
_jazzman_


----------



## Google (8. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Noch ist am WE bei mir nichts verplant. Öhm ... 60 KM !? ... das langt ja nur für einmal Binselberg und zurück  aber machbar währ's ... also wenn gewünscht, sagt an wann ihr kommt!


 11:00 Uhr wäre nicht schlecht. Wir kommen ja mit dem Bike. Inklusive An -und Abfahrt sind es bei uns dann auch schon knapp 100 KM. Wenns Dir zu wenig ist, kannste uns ja nach Hause begleiten


----------



## RedRum05 (8. April 2010)

Da ist man mal einen Tag nicht online und muss sich hier erst mal wieder durch kaempfen... 

*@Bikeholic...*
also von Urberach bis zur Burg Frankenstein und zurueck sind es ca. 70Km & 1000Hm, so wie ich die Runde fahre. Von Dietzenbach kommen dann noch mal ca. 16Km & Bulau hinzu. Bevor ich die Runde anbiete will ich die aber erst mal alleine fahren um zu sehen, ob die Trails etc. noch fahrbar sind.

*Zum Wochenende...*
Startzeit am Samstag waere so gegen 10:30 an der Kirche in Urberach. Wobei ich dem Wetter noch nicht ganz vertraue. Das Internet sagt ein super Wetter voraus und das Radio gelegentliche Schauer 
Wenn ihr jetzt am Samstag gegen 11:00 Uhr von Dietzenbach aus mit dem MTB startet wuerde ich mich da anschliessen 

*RushHour...*
Bin mir noch unschluessig. Erdi, ich schreib dir ne PM!

*@bone_peeler*
Diesen Freitag faellt bei mir leider aus. Wir haben Inventur und da darf ich als "Aufsichtsperson" antreten... 


So - hab ich irgendwas vergessen


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2010)

Uiuiui, jetzt geht es aber los.
Also die Wetterfrösche gestern in Hessen 3 haben für Samstag besseres Wetter als für Sonntag gemeldet.
Also Samstag 11.00 Uhr Start in Dietzenbach zu ner gemütlichen 60 km-Runde (Binselberg, wo immer das auch ist) wäre für mich ok.
Habe diese Woche schon genug Kilometer auf dem Rad geschrubbt. Meine Oberschenkel maulen schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. April 2010)

chaotenkind schrieb:


> also samstag 11.00 uhr start in dietzenbach zu ner gemütlichen 60 km-runde (binselberg, wo immer das auch ist) wäre für mich ok.


hauptsache für die (kuchen-essens) pause ist gesorgt!!!!!:d


----------



## RedRum05 (8. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> hauptsache für die (kuchen-essens) pause ist gesorgt!!!!!:d



Als Frank gelesen hat, dass ich auch mitkommen würde hat er wieder Angst um seine Kuchenpause bekommen 
1x Binselberg und zurück wäre ich dabei, aber da ich im Nachmittag noch unterwegs bin würde ich auf die Kuchenpause verzichten. Könnt ihr aber z.B. aufm Rückweg in Dietzenbach oder Vorher machen...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. April 2010)

Kuchenpause ist wichtig! Wenns geht aber auf dem Rückweg nach Dietzenbach. Wenn ich den Kuchen vorher nehme, komme ich keinen Berg mehr hoch. Da ist nur noch bergab möglich. Und das auch nur ohne Hubbel, sonst geht mir der Kuchen nochmal durch den Kopf.:kotz:


----------



## RedRum05 (8. April 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da ist nur noch bergab möglich. Und das auch nur ohne Hubbel, sonst geht mir der Kuchen nochmal durch den Kopf.:kotz:



Genau deshalb steh ich auch ueberhaupt nicht auf Kuchenpausen! Kurzer Stopp an der Tanke um sich was kuehles zu Trinken und nen Riegel zu holen ok, aber mehr geht gar nicht. Da komme ich nicht mehr voran und hab Bauchschmerzen. Endlich einer der Mitfuehlt...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2010)

Gut, dann halten wir schon mal fest:

*Binselberg am Samstag 11:00​*
*Auf Wunsch so ein paar Hanauer wird uns der Weg per Mounty zum Binselberg führen, die Umstädter Weinberge werden gestreift, ein Blick auf die Windräder wird's geben und zum Schluß nach ca. 60 KM - schon wieder in Dietzenbach - kommt Google auf seine Kaffeekosten 
Helm ist Pflicht!
Weiter Mitfahrer sind willkommen!*​


----------



## Bikeholic (8. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gut, dann halten wir schon mal fest:
> 
> *Binselberg am Samstag 11:00​*
> (das wird dann später noch zum LMB, muß mich jetzt erstmal fertig machen)​


Also dann wäre das mit Samstag wohl geklärt! Volker bin eben erst fertig geworden, leider zu spät für Deinen Nachtausritt.

Bis dann 

@ Chaotenkind & Google: Wann und wo wollen wir uns denn zur Dietzenbachanreise Treffen? ... mit dem Rad anfahren steht doch noch oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Als Frank gelesen hat, dass ich auch mitkommen würde hat er wieder Angst um seine Kuchenpause bekommen


Getreu dem Motto:

* Auf einer Tour ohne Kuchen wirst Du Google vergeblich suchen ​*


Aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich Dich gar nicht auf der Rechnung  

@bikeholic, ist mir egal, sag Du was. Hauptsache wir sind dann pünktlich in Dietzenbach.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2010)

So, ich habe gerade weiter oben den LMB aktiviert ...

*@Bikeholic, choatenkind*, es bleibt erstmal bei Binselberg, da kommen wir mit ca. 60 KM hin, Burg Frankenstein werden wie RedRum schon richtig angemerkt hatt ca. 80 KM. Das kann man als Steigerung für übernächstes WE ins Auge fassen 

*@RedRum, all*, jetzt am WE findet auch die "Eppertshäuser-RTF" statt, nur wie ich vorhin in der Parallelwelt gelesen habe nicht mehr in Eppertshausen , sondern Start und Ziel mit neuer Streckenführung jetzt in *Urberach*  Also nicht wundern wenn Sonntag Urberach von Rennradlern gefutet wird. Das ist die erste RTF des Jahres in den Odenwald und bei guten Wetter entsprechend gut frequentiert.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @bikeholic, ist mir egal, sag Du was. Hauptsache wir sind dann pünktlich in Dietzenbach.


Wenns Dir recht ist, können wir um 10:00 Uhr von mir aus starten? Das müßte dann eigentlich klappen.

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gut, dann halten wir schon mal fest:
> 
> *Binselberg am Samstag 11:00 *
> *Auf Wunsch so ein paar Hanauer wird uns der Weg per Mounty zum Binselberg führen, die Umstädter Weinberge werden gestreift, ein Blick auf die Windräder wird's geben und zum Schluß nach ca. 60 KM - schon wieder in Dietzenbach - kommt Google auf seine Kaffeekosten *
> ...


 
Eingetragen!


----------



## Google (9. April 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wenns Dir recht ist, können wir um 10:00 Uhr von mir aus starten? Das müßte dann eigentlich klappen.
> 
> Grüße
> Bikeholic


Ok


----------



## bone peeler (9. April 2010)

Hab den gestrigen Track mal bei gpsies.com reingestellt. 

Bei mir waren es am Ende dann doch 63,5km...


----------



## ICM2007 (9. April 2010)

@Karsten
wo hast Du denn die Daten her ?
Hast Du heimlich ein GPS-Handy laufen gehabt, ohne dass ich es merkte.
Mach ich demnächst auch mal.
Hab noch ein Navi mit GPS-Tacho, da soll man auch alles 
aufzeichnen können.
Muss ich mal testen. Ist eigentlich eine feine Spielerei.

http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#10_49.9833333_8.6666667_p
Ist das die Standartseite um Tracks online zu stellen oder gibts noch andere 
Würde mich da auch mal anmelden,wenn das Navi funktioniert.


----------



## bone peeler (9. April 2010)

Na mein Smartphone zeichnet doch sowas auf 

Gpsies.com ist nur eine Seite wo man sowas raufladen kann, da gibts noch runsaturday.com, sportypal.com, gps-sport.net etc. ...

Viele davon mit kompletter Auswertung und Trainingsstatistik. Bin momentan am Programme und Seiten testen um für mich das optimale herauszufinden...


----------



## RedRum05 (9. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@RedRum, all*, jetzt am WE findet auch die "Eppertshäuser-RTF" statt, nur wie ich vorhin in der Parallelwelt gelesen habe nicht mehr in Eppertshausen , sondern Start und Ziel mit neuer Streckenführung jetzt in *Urberach*  Also nicht wundern wenn Sonntag Urberach von Rennradlern gefutet wird. Das ist die erste RTF des Jahres in den Odenwald und bei guten Wetter entsprechend gut frequentiert.



*aha* 
Da muss ich mich doch direkt noch mal informieren. Eigentlich wollte bzw. kann ich am Sonntag nicht auf´s Rad, aber wenn ich bis 12/13 Uhr zurück wäre... 

Ansonsten bis Morgen vorm Kreishaus


----------



## RedRum05 (10. April 2010)

War eine schöne Runde und wie das so ist mit dem Volker im Gelände - man lernt immer wieder neue Wege kennen 
Nachdem ich dann noch vom Kalksteinwerk mit nem 30er Schnitt nach Hause gefahren bin, habe ich es gerade noch so vor 15Uhr geschafft. Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch euere wohl verdiente Kuchenpause in Dtz.?! Bilder hat keiner gemacht - oder 

P.S.: Mein Merida macht Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (10. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet noch euere wohl verdiente Kuchenpause in Dtz.?!


 Na ja ich net. Die wollten draussen alle Ihre teuren Bikes im Auge behalten, da bin ich heim weils mir draussen zu kalt war.

Ich hoffe das war Ok für Euch, ich bin aber immer gut geschwitzt beim Biken und da zogs wie Hechtsuppe. Das war mir einfach nix. Habt Ihr noch gut gespeist ohne mich??? 

Ansonsten schöne Tour bei Sonnenschein  Was will man mehr (Kuchen in der warmen Sonne? )

Bis die Tage 

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (10. April 2010)

Jepp, Karsten wie gesagt muss ich erst mal
das Navi testen, wie das genau funktioniert.

Hoffe ihr seid auch gut aus Koblenz heimgekommen.

Ich habe eine schlechte Nachricht vom CanyonSchrauber
bekommen. 
Offensichtlich hats mir die Hinterradfelge zerhauen, nach dem Grand Fondo Trail.
Die haben sie zwar kostenlos zentriert, aber die meinten die Felge wäre hin, weil sich einige Speichen nicht mehr
richtig spannen ließen.
Sie läuft zwar wieder rund, hat aber tatsächlich einige
"weiche" Speichen.

Steh jetzt etwas auf dem Schlauch wer mir das mal gegencheckt, bevor ich mir einen neue Felge kaufen muss

Kann das einer hier
Wäre sehr hilfreich


----------



## bone peeler (10. April 2010)

@ Rainer/Reiner?

Sind soeben wieder eingeflogen. Waren in Koblenz noch lecker Eis essen... das musste bei dem geilen Wetter einfach sein.

War ein schicker Tag und ich weiss jetzt das ich auf was neues sparen kann


----------



## Bikeholic (11. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Na ja ich net. Die wollten draussen alle Ihre teuren Bikes im Auge behalten, da bin ich heim weils mir draussen zu kalt war.
> 
> Ich hoffe das war Ok für Euch, ich bin aber immer gut geschwitzt beim Biken und da zogs wie Hechtsuppe. Das war mir einfach nix. Habt Ihr noch gut gespeist ohne mich???
> 
> ...


Ja, haben noch gut gespeist! ... schade das Du Dich verabschiedet hast, denn kollektiv zu frieren wäre noch schöner gewesen.  ... bin zwar der einzige der es zugegeben hat, trotz des größten Winterspecks, doch du weißt ja: Bin bekennendes Weichei. 

Bis die Tage

Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2010)

Nur die Portion Bratkartoffeln  von Bikeholic beim Bäcker hatt mich mehr verwundert wie der flotte Abflug von Google  Kalt  ... mir nett 

Anderes Thema: Ich gugg schon ständig auf's Regenradar, eigentlich müßt's hier regnen  Hier ist aber den ganzen Tag noch nicht EIN Tropfen vom Himmel gefallen ... Egal ich sitz eh vor der Klotze und gugg Paris-Roubaix. Immer wieder faszinierend wie die mit den Renner übers Kopfsteinpflaster donnern


----------



## Adrenalino (11. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nur die Portion Bratkartoffeln  von Bikeholic beim Bäcker hatt mich mehr verwundert wie der flotte Abflug von Google  Kalt  ... mir nett
> 
> Anderes Thema: Ich gugg schon ständig auf's Regenradar, eigentlich müßt's hier regnen  Hier ist aber den ganzen Tag noch nicht EIN Tropfen vom Himmel gefallen ... Egal ich sitz eh vor der Klotze und gugg Paris-Roubaix. Immer wieder faszinierend wie die mit den Renner übers Kopfsteinpflaster donnern



Echt, na sowas, ich habs Training heute nach 35min fahren im Regen/Schnee/Hagelschauer + eisigstem Wind aufgegeben und hab mir auf der Rolle den Frust darüber raus gefahren.

Sonnig und trocken ist es hier in Bischem erst seit ca. ner Stunde.......Paris-Roubaix hab ich auch geguggt, gaaaaaanz schwache Vorstellung von der Gruppe hinter Cancellara, eieieieiei......


----------



## Sakir (11. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Echt, na sowas, ich habs Training heute nach 35min fahren im Regen/Schnee/Hagelschauer + eisigstem Wind



bei mir war es sehr sehr sehr windig, aber trocken !
nach 3,5 std. war ich wiedre zuhause... wäre gerne mal mit gefahren, 
aber durch die Rippenprellung geht nur langsames radeln 

Michael


----------



## Adrenalino (11. April 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> bei mir war es sehr sehr sehr windig, aber trocken !
> nach 3,5 std. war ich wiedre zuhause... wäre gerne mal mit gefahren,
> aber durch die Rippenprellung geht nur langsames radeln
> 
> Michael



Rippenprellung -> Sturz?


----------



## Google (11. April 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> denn kollektiv zu frieren wäre noch schöner gewesen.  ... bin zwar der einzige der es zugegeben hat, trotz des größten Winterspecks, doch du weißt ja: Bin bekennendes Weichei.


 Für mich ist es auch einfach noch nicht das Wetter für drausen.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nur die Portion Bratkartoffeln  von Bikeholic beim Bäcker hatt mich mehr verwundert wie der flotte Abflug von Google  Kalt  ... mir nett


Kalter Wind und geschwitzt ist Gift bzw. "No Go" Bin halt ne Frierhuzel 


Sakir schrieb:


> aber durch die Rippenprellung geht nur langsames radeln


Uuups, Was ist denn passiert?

Und hier noch mein Grundlagenangebot für Dienstag. 

*Mainradweg am Dienstag​*
Am Donnerstag werde ich voraussichtlich wieder alleine im Gelände fahren  Nachdem sich letzte Woche keiner angemeldet hatte, bin ich alleine los. Nach 40 Km die ich schon vom Arbeitsweg drauf hatte, war das gar nicht schlecht meine eigene Geschwindigkeit zu fahren. Ich hab mich gewundert wie gut es ging und hab mal schön am Berg ein bisserl trainieren können. Ansonsten bin  ich oft schon vorher zu hochpulsig, dass Bergpushing bei mir gar net mehr geht. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sakir (11. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Rippenprellung -> Sturz?



ohja, Ostersonntag beim bremsen auf Asphalt (Nähe Kefenrod) ist mir 
das Vorderrad weggeschmiert... BOOMM... hats gemacht, Handschuhe
Hose Jacke Fahrrad putt, Ellebogen Knie Abschürfungen, Rippenprellung 

das hatte ich aber schon am 04.04.2010 18:51 geschrieben...


Sakir schrieb:


> huhu
> ich bin nun auch wieder.....


warscheinlich beim Fachsimpeln untergegangen


----------



## Erdi01 (11. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Echt, na sowas, ich habs Training heute nach 35min fahren im Regen/Schnee/Hagelschauer + eisigstem Wind aufgegeben und hab mir auf der Rolle den Frust darüber raus gefahren.


War gerade noch 1,5 Std. mim Scalpel auf Patrouille rund um Dietzenbach. (rein in den Trail => umgefallener Baum = wieder raus aus dem Trial ) Aber strahlender Sonnenschein, alles brottrocken, hier ist definitiv den ganzen Tag KEIN Tropfen runter gekommen. 

Jetzt habe ich Hunger ... jetzt könnt ich auch ne Portion Bratkartoffeln essen


----------



## Adrenalino (11. April 2010)

@Sakir
Ja, ist wohl untergegangen - aua, wünsche gute Besserung!
@Erdi
Krass wie unterschiedlich das Wetter regional sein kann. Ich hab, klatschnass und durchgefroren wie ich war, nur die Kette trocken gemacht und frisch geölt, ansonsten ist meine Tria-Maschine dreckig wie Sau und ich freu mich schon aufs sauber machen 

Merke : nach dem Regen ist vor dem putzen


----------



## RedRum05 (11. April 2010)

*@Erdi...*
also der RTF heute war von der Strecke mit Sicherheit kein "Bringer"! 
Die wurden nach dem Start erst mal über einen geteerten Feldweg an zwei Reitställen vorbei in Richtung Wald bzw. Thomashütte geführt, wo man auf den letzten ca. 500m auf Schotter fahren muss 
Dann auch noch über die momentan misserable Straße nach Eppertshausen. Ich glaube spätestens dann wäre ich direkt zur "Rennleitung" und hätte die gefragt, ob das hier nen Crosser Rennen ist. Da hätte man eigentlich ein Schlauch-Verkaufsstand aufmachen können 

P.S.: Hier hat es auch geregnet & gehagelt = Bike freier Sonntag für mich!


----------



## Adrenalino (13. April 2010)

@Sakir @x-rossi @wen es noch interessiert
Hier mal meine Triathlon-Maschine 





@x-rossi
Mich würde mal ne Karte unserer Tour mit eingezeichnetem Track interessieren, oder willste das hier net posten damit die Tour geheim bleibt  
Ich lad mal heute nachmittag das Höhenprofil hoch, vielleicht bekommt ja der/die ein/e oder andere hier Lust mal mitzufahren


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Und hier noch mein Grundlagenangebot für Dienstag.
> 
> *Mainradweg am Dienstag*​
> Grüße
> Google


 
Bibber, nee, heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## racejo (13. April 2010)

Schreib ich hier auch noch rein. Wohne in Frankfurt, befinde mich grade bei der Messe. 
Will mir jemand heute noch eine kleine Tour zeigen?


----------



## Sakir (13. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Hier mal meine Triathlon-Maschine


boah wie goil, da geht einem... urgs... bibber ))

schöne maschine


----------



## x-rossi (13. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @Sakir @x-rossi @wen es noch interessiert
> Hier mal meine Triathlon-Maschine
> 
> 
> ...


uiuiui, ich kenn mich in dem bereich wenig mit den parts aus, aber von weitem sieht die maschine schonmal gut aus. sattel und lenkerband würd ich vielleicht noch in weiß, und die nötige pflege in kauf nehmen. und eventuell noch schwarze kurbeln drauf machen, wenn es sowas gäbe.

aber damit würde ich mich auch wieder mehr dem eisdielen-thema nähern, gelle? . ne, passt schon! muss ja in erster linie schnell sein und funktionieren  

den track hab ich sofort samstag abend ins netz geladen und 2 freunden geschickt, die ihn gleich am sonntag nachgefahren sind. ihre freude war groß, trotz bescheidenem wetter. hardcore halt 

die statistik ist gut. 23x gesichtet und 9x herunter geladen 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ownqpxkxggykuszf


----------



## Adrenalino (13. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> uiuiui, ich kenn mich in dem bereich wenig mit den parts aus, aber von weitem sieht die maschine schonmal gut aus. sattel und lenkerband würd ich vielleicht noch in weiß, und die nötige pflege in kauf nehmen. und eventuell noch schwarze kurbeln drauf machen, wenn es sowas gäbe.
> 
> aber damit würde ich mich auch wieder mehr dem eisdielen-thema nähern, gelle? . ne, passt schon! muss ja in erster linie schnell sein und funktionieren
> 
> ...



Is ja geil was heutzutage alles möglich ist.....bin die Tour grad "virtuell" nochmal nachgefahren 

Nachteil : so werden bis dato eher "unbekannte" Touren einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht  andererseits profitiert man dann ebenfalls von anderen Touren die man selbst nicht kannte bzw. nie kennen gelernt hätte 

Nochmal zur Tour : die Schlagzahl lässt sich, wie besprochen, auf ca. 55-60km und +2000hm erweitern wenn wir Limes+Saalburg+Herzberg dazu nehmen. Vorstellbar wären dazu schon recht bald der 09.05 oder 13.05, gutes Wetter voraus gesetzt


----------



## sipaq (14. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Tour : die Schlagzahl lässt sich, wie besprochen, auf ca. 55-60km und +2000hm erweitern wenn wir Limes+Saalburg+Herzberg dazu nehmen. Vorstellbar wären dazu schon recht bald der 09.05 oder 13.05, gutes Wetter voraus gesetzt


Schöne Tour, die Ihr da gefahren seid. Den Pferdskopf-Teil muss ich nochmal nachfahren, da ich dort noch nicht war.  Die Tour kann man durch ein paar leichte Variationen locker um ca. 200-350hm aufwerten, mit vielleicht 3-6 mehr gefahrenen Kilometern, d.h. Du musst nicht die große Umfahrung mit Limes+Saalburg+Herzberg machen, um an der 2000hm-Marke zu kratzen.

Aber auf jeden Fall Respekt für Eure Frühform.  Und schön zu sehen, dass es bei den Eisbären auch mal etwas heftiger zur Sache geht.


----------



## x-rossi (14. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nachteil : so werden bis dato eher "unbekannte" Touren einer breiteren Öffentlichkeit zugänglich gemacht  andererseits profitiert man dann ebenfalls von anderen Touren die man selbst nicht kannte bzw. nie kennen gelernt hätte


jaja ... das leben besteht aus einem nehmen und geben ... ^^ 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Tour : die Schlagzahl lässt sich, wie besprochen, auf ca. 55-60km und +2000hm erweitern wenn wir Limes+Saalburg+Herzberg dazu nehmen. Vorstellbar wären dazu schon recht bald der 09.05 oder 13.05, gutes Wetter voraus gesetzt


der 13.05 liegt unter der woche, wenn ich mich nicht irre  meintest du vielleicht den 13.06? aber da kann ich eh nicht, kommt also nur der 09.05 in frage und das geht.


----------



## x-rossi (14. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall Respekt für Eure Frühform.  Und schön zu sehen, dass es bei den Eisbären auch mal etwas heftiger zur Sache geht.


3h 20 min


----------



## sipaq (14. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 3h 20 min


Reine Fahrzeit oder inklusive Pausen? Ein 13,1er Schnitt ist aber auf jeden Fall schnell.


----------



## x-rossi (14. April 2010)

3:20 reine fahrzeit.

20 minuten pause exklusive, weil ich nach dem altkönig die hinteren beläge wechseln wollte. hatte aber nichts dabei. nach dem altkönig nur mit den vorderen bremsen können. mit starrgabel. lol. ansonsten sind wir durchgefahren und haben unsere "pausen" im fahren gemacht.





kleine ansage, wer interesse hat. am we 12./13. ende kw 23 ist eine kleine fahrt von darmstadt über den vogesenweg nach heidelberg geplant. jugendherberge in heidelberg. am nächsten tag über den burgenweg wieder zurück nach darmstadt. pausen sind jeweils nur auf streckenmitte heppenheim geplant.

eckdaten: ca 220 km und 6000 hm. geschwindigkeit: hauptsache ankommen. maximal 5 fahrer. 2 sinds schon und aus einem anderen eck des forums hat sich auch schon wer gemeldet. sinds momentan also vage 3.

also noch 2 plätze frei.


----------



## bone peeler (14. April 2010)

hui... den wollte ich dieses Jahr sowieso fahren. Aber bei meinem Trainingsstand mit Euch? *überleg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2010)

@x-rossi
Der 13.05 ( Donnerstag ) isn Feierdach, es sei denn du arbeitest in nem Betrieb der eben immer am schaffen ist, gibts ja genug von 
@sipaq
Die Variante von Brombach aus via Saalburg - Herzberg - Rosskopf - Limes ist aber landschaftlich reizvoll finde ich, desweiteren kommt da noch einiges an schweren Trails zusammen  daher diese Variante. Ich muss nächstes mal meine Karte einpacken und mal etwas forschen. Würde gerne unterhalb der Saalburg rauskommen, dann via Trails/Forstwege hoch zum Herzberg und dann über den Rosskopf und Limes wieder zum Sandplacken, damit man den geilen Downhill Ri. Hohemark/Heidetränk-Oppidum mitnehmen kann 

Ich finde daß man diese Tour durchbügeln muss ohne große Pausen sonst verliert die ihren Flow und Reiz. Außerdem kann man da eh kaum gescheite Pausen machen, es sei denn man mag es am Kiosk aufm Feldi zu stehen oder nen Stopp an ner Tanke ( Brombach ) einzulegen.

Ich mag keine Pausen  die mache ich bei Touren im Urlaub, ansonsten gilt : immer schön kurbeln 

@bonepeeler
Wennste mal Bock auf ne schnelle und technisch anspruchsvolle Tour hast dann komm doch einfach nächstes mal mit!  Wie gesagt, der 13.05 oder 16.05 ist mal locker anvisiert. Trocken sollte es aber schon sein. Bin die Tour auch schon bei Nässe gefahren und da isses teils üble Quälerei 

Ich quäle mich gerne bei Wettkämpfen aber net bei Touren


----------



## sipaq (14. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> @sipaq
> Die Variante von Brombach aus via Saalburg - Herzberg - Rosskopf - Limes ist aber landschaftlich reizvoll finde ich, desweiteren kommt da noch einiges an schweren Trails zusammen  daher diese Variante.


Das kann gut sein, ich kenne mich in der Gegend kaum aus. 

Was mich allerdings wundert sind die zusätzlichen 500hm, die das angeblich bringt. Denn die Variante Saalburg-Limes-Herzberg-Rosskopf-Sandplacken bringt Dir niemals die zusätzlichen 500hm im Vergleich zu direkten Sandplacken-Aufstieg aus Brombach, außer natürlich Du fährst vom Herzberg oder Rosskopf nochmal runter und gibst Dir dann nochmal einen kompletten Aufstieg Richtung Sandplacken. Vielleicht fehlts mir aber auch einfach an Ortskenntnis... 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich finde daß man diese Tour durchbügeln muss ohne große Pausen sonst verliert die ihren Flow und Reiz. Außerdem kann man da eh kaum gescheite Pausen machen, es sei denn man mag es am Kiosk aufm Feldi zu stehen oder nen Stopp an ner Tanke ( Brombach ) einzulegen.
> 
> Ich mag keine Pausen  die mache ich bei Touren im Urlaub, ansonsten gilt : immer schön kurbeln


Also ganz auf Pausen möchte ich nicht verzichten, sie müssen ja nicht ewig dauern. Aber mal kurz 2-3 Minuten durchschnaufen und 'nen Riegel reinziehen muss gehen.


----------



## bone peeler (14. April 2010)

@ Adrenalino: Mit Dir mitfahren? Da halt ich doch im Leben net mit...

Und mal was ganz anderes: Kennt sich jemand mit dem Service von Rock Shox Gabeln aus? Es geht um 'ne Reba SL von 08 wo anscheinend 'ne Dichtung kaputt ist.


----------



## theobviousfaker (14. April 2010)

@rossi: Deine armen Kolben   hat sich bestimmt gut angehört 
Die Tour nach Heidelberg klingt krass. Ich wollte sowieso nach Heidelberg, aber ich glaub eure Tourdaten sind mir ne Nummer zu groß, da kack ich ab. Deine diesjährige Kondition macht mir Angst 



bone peeler schrieb:


> Und mal was ganz anderes: Kennt sich jemand mit dem Service von Rock Shox Gabeln aus? Es geht um 'ne Reba SL von 08 wo anscheinend 'ne Dichtung kaputt ist.



*meld*
Ich hab auch passendes Schmieröl und Dämpferöl da. Rebas hab ich schon mehrere zerlegt (wobei sämtliche RS-Gabeln im Prinzip gleich sind, Baukastensystem). Wenn du dir recht sicher bist, dass es ne Dichtung ist, dann hol dir einfach schonmal das Dichtungskit (z.B. bei Hibike, generell etwa 15-25) und dann rufste mich an, wir machen nen Termin aus, du bringst die Gabel her und holst sie nach Vereinbarung wieder ab.


----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Das kann gut sein, ich kenne mich in der Gegend kaum aus.
> 
> Was mich allerdings wundert sind die zusätzlichen 500hm, die das angeblich bringt. Denn die Variante Saalburg-Limes-Herzberg-Rosskopf-Sandplacken bringt Dir niemals die zusätzlichen 500hm im Vergleich zu direkten Sandplacken-Aufstieg aus Brombach, außer natürlich Du fährst vom Herzberg oder Rosskopf nochmal runter und gibst Dir dann nochmal einen kompletten Aufstieg Richtung Sandplacken. Vielleicht fehlts mir aber auch einfach an Ortskenntnis...
> 
> ...



Also, die Variante Saalburg-Herzberg-Rosskopf-Sandplacken bringt nochmal 300hm zusammen, hab mal in meinen Touren gestöbert. Da sind einige Wellen drin die man gerne unterschätzt.

Du hast allerdings recht daß es für 500hm net reicht, ich funk mal meinen Kumpel an mit dem ich die 2000hm Tour damals gefahren bin um zu wissen was ich unterschlagen habe 

Bezügl. Pausen, natürlich, Riegelpausen, Flasche auffüllen usw sind natürlich immer drin und möglich, wenn auch bitte net alle 5km   
Was ich halt net leiden kann sind Einkehrschwünge zum futtern / Kaffee und Kuchen. Das gibt meine Zeit einfach net her 

Auch "sehr beliebt" : Wolken - anhalten, Jacke an.....Sonne - anhalten, Jacke aus....Wolken - anhalten, Jacke an......Sonne - anhalten, Jacke aus.....   da krieg ich nen Hals, au weia


----------



## RedRum05 (14. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Und mal was ganz anderes: Kennt sich jemand mit dem Service von Rock Shox Gabeln aus? Es geht um 'ne Reba SL von 08 wo anscheinend 'ne Dichtung kaputt ist.



Da haben wir einen Laden im Ort, der Gabelservice anbietet 
Schau mal beim Radsport 360 vorbei und frag nach.


----------



## bone peeler (14. April 2010)

Du machst ja schon wieder Schleichwerbung


----------



## RedRum05 (14. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Du machst ja schon wieder Schleichwerbung



Nö - ich helfe weiter... 

Freitag Rad fahren?


----------



## bone peeler (14. April 2010)

Leider net. Bin bis Ende nächster Woche net zuhause...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (14. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> hui... den wollte ich dieses Jahr sowieso fahren. Aber bei meinem Trainingsstand mit Euch? *überleg*


und, fertig überlegt? 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Der 13.05 ( Donnerstag ) isn Feierdach, es sei denn du arbeitest in nem Betrieb der eben immer am schaffen ist, gibts ja genug von


mir fällt gerade ein, da habe ich ja 2 wochen urlaub  trotzdem wäre mir der sonntag lieber.



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich quäle mich gerne bei Wettkämpfen aber net bei Touren


ja waren wir denn nicht in seight seeing genuss geschwindigkeit unterwegs  



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @rossi: Deine armen Kolben   hat sich bestimmt gut angehört


 wie ein rechen, den man über steinplatten zieht. gruselig. 



theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Deine diesjährige Kondition macht mir Angst


 mein arzt ist spanier


----------



## Adrenalino (14. April 2010)

@x-rossi
Sonntag, o.k, andererseits würd ichs auch gerne vom Wetter abhängig machen. Stell dir ma vor an dem Feiertag ist, so wie am vergangenen Samstag, super Wetter, und Sonntags gehts den Bach runter. Naja, schaunmerma, Sonntag ist immer möglich  

Geschwindigkeit; jo, Vollgas war des noch net, muss aber auf ner Tour auch net unbedingt sein, oder?  Ich fand des hat genau gepasst


----------



## Ti-Racer (15. April 2010)

Hey Leute,

Bin auch wieder ausm Winterschlaf erwacht ;-) 
Hat jemand lust am Sonntag ein bisschen zu fahren, am Main entlang oder so ? Wetter soll ja gut werden..

Lg Michi


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Sonntag, o.k, andererseits würd ichs auch gerne vom Wetter abhängig machen.


logo, kein thema


----------



## bone peeler (15. April 2010)

@ X-Rossi: Deine Aussagen machen mir Angst. Da lass ich lieber anderen den Vortritt und fahr als allererstes mal (im Sommer) den Burgenweg nach HD...


----------



## drinkandbike (15. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 3:20 reine fahrzeit.



soll einer sagen Trainingspläne wären schrott. Der X-rossi hat aus seinem Körper eine Maschine geformt! Hut ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (15. April 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> soll einer sagen Trainingspläne wären schrott. Der X-rossi hat aus seinem Körper eine Maschine geformt! Hut ab ...



Was mich schon während der Fahrt leicht geschockt hat : der is ja mit ner Starrgabel und ab Altkönig mit nicht funzender Hinterbremse gefahn, der wär also eigentlich noch schneller gewesen, weia


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2010)

@ bone peeler: lass dich nicht verwirren, ist alles nur halb so wahr 

@ drinkandbike: wann lasseln wir mal die naben rasseln?


----------



## drinkandbike (15. April 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ drinkandbike: wann lasseln wir mal die naben rasseln?



da bekommen die anderen ja noch mehr Angst!


----------



## x-rossi (15. April 2010)

und die eigentliche antwort? ^^


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2010)

Wer interssiert sich für "Rasseln"  ... es rauscht gewaltig im Blätterwald ... Mensch, machts nicht so spannend, zeigt mir endlich wofür ich mein Geld ausgeben werde!


----------



## bone peeler (15. April 2010)

@ X-Rossi: Bevor wir beide nicht zusammen gefahren sind entscheide ich nix... und habe weiterhin Angst vor der X-Machine... 

Hat hier jemand ´nen Vergleich zwischen Mr.X und Erdi?


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2010)

Wenn die von 2008 ist und seit dem Kaufdatum noch keine 2 Jahre rum sind, dann ist noch Garantie drauf.
Hatte gleiches Problem, meine Reba Race wurde im März diesen Jahres vom Händler eingeschickt, kam nach einer Woche repariert zurück, hat nix gekostet.


----------



## x-rossi (16. April 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Was mich schon während der Fahrt leicht geschockt hat : der is ja mit ner Starrgabel und ab Altkönig mit nicht funzender Hinterbremse gefahn, der wär also eigentlich noch schneller gewesen, weia


dir gehört mehr respekt gezollt! im letzten block mit 17h training vor der erholungswoche noch so ein tempo vorzulegen ... . ich kam nur aus einer erholungswoche mit 5h


----------



## drinkandbike (16. April 2010)

fährt heute mittag jemand ab Frankfurt eine kleine Tour?? So ab 16.00 Uhr?

kai


----------



## Bikeholic (16. April 2010)

Hi Google, Erdi oder sonst jemand,
hat jemand Interesse morgen Vormittag (Startzeit 10:30h/Druckhaus) bis ca. 14:00h eine trailige Hahnenkamm Runde zu Radeln? Möchte die netten, anspruchsvollen Trails unter die Stollen nehmen. Zwei mal hoch, zweimal runter und dann im Bogen zurück an den Ausgangspunkt.  Falls Interesse besteht bitte verbindlich im Forum melden oder bimmelt / simst nich an. Bin erst morgen gegen 09:00h wieder Online. Falls sich niemand meldet bin ich vielleicht später, früher oder auf einer anderen Tour unterwegs.

Mitstrampler willkommen! 

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. April 2010)

Gute Idee mit den Hahnenkammtrails. Ich bin morgen 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Kann sein dass ich aber dann später irgendwie rüber mach zum Naturfreundehaus zum Abschlusskaffee, falls wer noch mitkommt und auch Bock hat einen Kaff zu trinken 

Bis denne

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,
Google und ich hatten gestern einen netten Trailausritt mit 50Km, 760 Hm, Fahrzeit 3,04H. Also mir hats mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht, die Hahnenkamm-Trails unsicher zu machen. Was bei mir sicherlich nach Wiederholung schreit.  Dann hoffe ich auch die ausgelassene Stufen-Passage meistern zu können. 

@Google: Das nächste mal gerne auch mit Kuchen-Pause am Naturfreundehaus oder am Fernblick. 

Schönen Bikesonntag
Bikeholic


----------



## bone peeler (18. April 2010)

Neid. 

Gibts ein Foto von der Stufenpassage?


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Neid.
> 
> Gibts ein Foto von der Stufenpassage?



Nein leider! ... sieht auch von unten weniger spektakulär aus. Man kanns von oben kaum einsehen und sieht nur den Weg 3m weiter unten. Kann Dir leider nur mein Gefühl beschreiben, als ich von oben kommend davor stand:

       ... unten angekommen, weil außen herum gefahren ...     ... das nächste mal   


Kannst Dich gerne beim nächsten mal anschließen!


----------



## bone peeler (18. April 2010)

Wär ja auch gestern mitgekommen aber bin noch eine Woche im Urlaub...  danach gern wieder


----------



## Sakir (18. April 2010)

huhu

ich bin auch wieder von meiner Tour zurück, kleiner Rundkurs zum
Hoherodskopf : (74km) 86km 1400hm 3std. ..... fühl ich mich gut 

Michael

da hat sich nen Fehler eingeschlichen, mein Tacho war dooferweise mit 
1430mm/umdr. eingestellt.... keine ahnung warum...
daher sind es kein 74km sondern 86km und der schnitt von 26 hört sich nun auch besser an


----------



## Google (18. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Gibts ein Foto von der Stufenpassage?


 Ich muß mal wieder mein Foto mitnehmen. Vielleicht gelingt dort ja ein Foto, dass zeigt wie steil es da ist. An mindestens drei Stellen bin ich abgestiegen. Ich brauch erst mal wieder ein bisschen Trail/Technikpraxis, die ich die letzten 2 Jahre vernachlässigt habe (außer hochzus) Dann kommt auch wieder mehr Routine und Selbstbewußsein.

@bikeholic, schee wars 


Sakir schrieb:


> fühl ich mich gut


 Heute zum Buchberg gewandert, Weizenbier getrunken, anschliessend im NFH Kaffee und Kuchen. Danach Gartenbesuch bei den Eltern dann Radtour...gerade 2 Bierchen in der Sonne gezischt....fühl ich mich gut  
*UPDATE*

Am Dienstag erst mal wieder Maingrooving...:

*Main am Dienstag*​
Da ich wieder von Frankfurt starte, kann man sich auch an der Rumpenheimer Fähre treffen 

*Jetzt schon die Fühler für kommendes WE ausstrecken:*

Jemand Lust zum Engländer zu fahren und erst mal übers Kahltal zurück (90 KM, 1000 HM ...oder  Hab alles vergessen)?? Würde ich gerne als Einstieg machen und dann langsam wieder steigern. Wer macht mit? Oder gibts ne Alternative mit dem Renner Erdi01?



Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich muß mal wieder mein Foto mitnehmen. Vielleicht gelingt dort ja ein Foto, dass zeigt wie steil es da ist. An mindestens drei Stellen bin ich abgestiegen. Ich brauch erst mal wieder ein bisschen Trail/Technikpraxis, die ich die letzten 2 Jahre vernachlässigt habe (außer hochzus) Dann kommt auch wieder mehr Routine und Selbstbewußsein.
> 
> @bikeholic, schee wars  ....fühl ich mich gut
> 
> ...



So, bin auch wieder von 58Km und 730Hm rund um den Hahnenkamm zurück. Auch ohen Weizenbier und Kuchen wars schee  

Bin an der Stelle (Stufe) von gestern vorbei gekommen, wo ich drum herum radelte. Es hat zwei Anläufe und 100 mal mehr Überwindung gekostet den Lenker nicht doch noch herum zu reißen, um die entschärfte Variante zu nehmen, dann wars in 3 Sekunden vorbei. ... und ich war froh nicht in der Brombeerhecke oder auf der Nase gelandet zu sein, war schee


----------



## Erdi01 (18. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Heute zum Buchberg gewandert, Weizenbier getrunken, anschliessend im NFH Kaffee und Kuchen. Danach Gartenbesuch bei den Eltern dann Radtour...gerade 2 Bierchen in der Sonne gezischt....fühl ich mich gut  *Oder gibts ne Alternative mit dem Renner Erdi01?*
> Google


Das verstehe ich gerade nicht  Der Tag ist doch rum ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. April 2010)

Ups, der Satz ist an die falsche Stelle gerutscht Jetzt stimmts wieder, siehe oben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. April 2010)

Mann, wie früh sitzt du schon vor dem Rechenblödel!

Dienstag geht in Ordnung. Ich steh dann mal um 16:30 an der Rumpenheimer Fähre!


----------



## racejo (19. April 2010)

Ich bin auch gerne dabei. Es wird Rennrad gefahren?

Wohne in Niederrad, vlt. gibts ja jemand der mit mir zur Rumpenheimer Fähre fahren will.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. April 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerne dabei. Es wird Rennrad gefahren?


 
Nee, MTB bzw. Crosser. Ordentlich Rollwiderstand wirkt sich positiv auf den Oberschenkelumfang aus.


----------



## Google (19. April 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich steh dann mal um 16:30 an der Rumpenheimer Fähre!


Ok!





racejo schrieb:


> Wohne in Niederrad, vlt. gibts ja jemand der mit mir zur Rumpenheimer Fähre fahren will.


Wenn Du pünktlich um 16:00 in Sachsenhausen am Haupteingang vorm Haus der Jugend stehst, können wir gemeinsam los: *Haus der Jugend
*

Grüße

Google


----------



## racejo (19. April 2010)

Ich bin doch nicht dabei, fahr eine Tour im Taunus. 

Nächste Woche vlt., aber danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Jetzt schon die Fühler für kommendes WE ausstrecken:*





Google schrieb:


> Ups, der Satz ist an die falsche Stelle gerutscht Jetzt stimmts wieder, siehe oben.



Ja es gibt Alternativen, aber nicht nächsten und übernächsten Samstag. Ich denke ich verrate kein Geheimnis wenn ich schreibe, dass chaotenkind, bikeholic und ich kommenden Samstag zum Hibike-Festival radeln wollen ... und ich habe da schon wieder so ne kleine Extraschleife übern Feldi im Kopp 

Ne Woche später ist dann "Rund um den Henninger", also wieder Taunus angesagt, dann mit Gemini.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wer interssiert sich für "Rasseln"  ... es rauscht gewaltig im Blätterwald ... Mensch, machts nicht so spannend, zeigt mir endlich wofür ich mein Geld ausgeben werde!


... so, endlich ist die Katze aus'm Sack ... her mit dem 2011er Zeug


----------



## Google (20. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja es gibt Alternativen, aber nicht nächsten und übernächsten Samstag. Ich denke ich verrate kein Geheimnis wenn ich schreibe, dass chaotenkind, bikeholic und ich kommenden Samstag zum Hibike-Festival radeln wollen ... und ich habe da schon wieder so ne kleine Extraschleife übern Feldi im Kopp
> 
> Ne Woche später ist dann "Rund um den Henninger", also wieder Taunus angesagt, dann mit Gemini.


 Hibike Festival ist nix für mich, fahrt Ihr nur mal. Und am 1.Mai ist wie immer Familyday 

Deinen Zeilen kann ich aber entnehmen, dass Sonntag noch möglich ist  Soll sogar über 20 C° werden. Ich klär mal zuhause ab, ob ich Sonntag zum Engländer darf.

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (20. April 2010)

Chaotenkind und Google=Mitwindspacker


----------



## bone peeler (20. April 2010)

@Erdi: Wie weit ist es denn von Dtzb bis zum Hibike?


----------



## x-rossi (20. April 2010)

soooo weit 

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=d&sour...,8.641649&sspn=0.372813,1.056061&ie=UTF8&z=11


----------



## bone peeler (20. April 2010)

Oha... der grosse Meister... 

Ich meinte ja eigentlich mit dem Rad. Aber es hat sich sowieso grad erledigt da ich wohl die Burg Frankenstein beradeln werde...


----------



## x-rossi (20. April 2010)

mit dem rad dürfte hibike "gefühlt" noch ne ecke weiter weg liegen


----------



## bone peeler (20. April 2010)

Daher meine Frage Hr. Trainer


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @Erdi: Wie weit ist es denn von Dtzb bis zum Hibike?



Jetzt mußte ich erstmal selber nachschauen, schon ne Weile her, dass ich dort mit dem Rad war ...

... über Bad Vilbel 44KM einfach
... über Höchst 42KM einfach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (20. April 2010)

Puh... und das bei Deinem Tempo... da müsst ich mich ja beim Hibike abholen lassen


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2010)

fohns schrieb:


> Chaotenkind und Google=Mitwindspacker


 
Pah, 30 km Gegenwind bis nach Hause. Hat uns ja keiner an der Kilianusbrücke mit nem Auto abgeholt und heimgefahren. Mein Schnitt heute zur Arbeit lag bei 19,7 km/h. Die Oberschenkel haben gemault.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Puh... und das bei Deinem Tempo... da müsst ich mich ja beim Hibike abholen lassen


 
Ich werde versuchen die zwei Raser zu bremsen.
Wenn alles gut geht, wollte ich das Mädchen am Samstag mal an die frische Luft lassen. Und damit ist eh kein schnelles Tempo drin.


----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

Naja... bei Euch dauerradlern bin ich ja eher vorsichtig. Das machen wir  dann mal demnächst auf einer etwas kleineren Tour 

Ich mach mich am Samstag wie gesagt erst einmal zur Burg Frankenstein, Höhenmeter trainieren


----------



## Google (21. April 2010)

Sodele 

Hier eine Einsteigertour für den Sonntag. Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen  Ich konnte einen Eintrag vom letzten Jahr aktivieren  Letzes Jahr fuhren wir die Strecke am 19.04.09, Shopper und Erdi01 waren dabei. Von der Zeit liegen wir ja fast gleich 

*Am Sonntag zum Engländer*

Auch wenn im Eintrag noch eine andere Rückfahrmöglichkeit benannt ist, bin ich schon jetzt für den Rückweg an der Kahl entlang. 

Lasst Euch das Wetter nicht entgehen!!!

Grüße

Google


----------



## fohns (21. April 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Pah, 30 km Gegenwind bis nach Hause. Hat uns ja keiner an der Kilianusbrücke mit nem Auto abgeholt und heimgefahren. Mein Schnitt heute zur Arbeit lag bei 19,7 km/h. Die Oberschenkel haben gemault.



Meine auch....

Überhaupt muss ich leider noch etwas länger GA trainieren. 
Sonst wird das nix mit Höhenmetertouren.

Sonntag ist leider noch zu früh in meiner Saison. Werde eher etwas darumspacken.

Wenns mal wieder was ist mit den Beinen, fahre ich gerne mit zum Engländer 

Viele Grüße an alle vom
Fohns


----------



## bone peeler (21. April 2010)

@ Google: Klingt gut aber ich entscheide mich aber kurzfristig. Muss erstmal schauen wie der Samstag verläuft. Ist aber vorgemerkt. Schwierigkeit wie üblich oder schneller? (Evtl. könnt ich sonst noch jemanden zum mitkommen überreden.

Btw: Who´s the Englishman???


----------



## RedRum05 (21. April 2010)

Da ich schon von "Diversen" angesprochen wurde...

*Wer hätte denn Interesse an Eisbären Trikots und wenn wie viele (egal welche Art. Es geht erst mal um die Menge) ???*

Am Besten eine kurze PN an mich, damit ich mir einen Überblick verschaffen kann.

Danke - weiter machen


----------



## Google (22. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Google: Klingt gut aber ich entscheide mich aber kurzfristig. Muss erstmal schauen wie der Samstag verläuft. Ist aber vorgemerkt. Schwierigkeit wie üblich oder schneller? (Evtl. könnt ich sonst noch jemanden zum mitkommen überreden.
> 
> Btw: Who´s the Englishman???


 Geschwindigkeit "wie üblich"? Wenn Ihr regelmäßig Gelände fahrt dürfte es kein Problem sein. 

Der "Engländer" issn Bersch mit Wirtschaft druff wo mer wohl auch die Pause einlegen werden. 

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crypter (22. April 2010)

Hier nun erste Bilder vom noch unfertigen Ragley:







Hier gibts noch ein Paar: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## drinkandbike (22. April 2010)

Crypter schrieb:


> Hier nun erste Bilder vom noch unfertigen Ragley:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hey du brauchst meinen Thomson elite Vorbau den ich im Bikemarkt anbiete - oder ???


----------



## Crypter (22. April 2010)

Wenn er eine OS Klemmung hätte und kürzer wäre schon, so nicht.


----------



## drinkandbike (22. April 2010)

Crypter schrieb:


> Wenn er eine OS Klemmung hätte und kürzer wäre schon, so nicht.



hätte ich ja auch sehen können  - wird das bike vom faker auch so ein Dampfhammer ???


----------



## Crypter (22. April 2010)

Der hat seinen Rahmen erst mal zurückgeschickt, das Sattelrohr war wohl nicht 100 pro ausgerieben, die Sattelstütze wollte sich nicht gescheit versenken lassen.


----------



## bone peeler (22. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Geschwindigkeit "wie üblich"? Wenn Ihr regelmäßig Gelände fahrt dürfte es kein Problem sein.
> 
> Der "Engländer" issn Bersch mit Wirtschaft druff wo mer wohl auch die Pause einlegen werden.
> 
> ...




Mit wie "üblich" meine ich die Tempi die ich mit Dir und den anderen bei den GoogleTours unterwegs war...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. April 2010)

Na ja mittlerweile sind ja einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter seit damals zusammen gekommen. Das damalige Tempo war nicht sehr hoch. Mit der Fitness vom Januar als wir zusammen fuhren, würde ich so eine Tour nicht fahren wollen. Auch nicht locker. Im LMB steht ja ein Fitnesshinweis drinne an dem man sich ein bisserl orientieren kann. Wir sind ja schon lange nicht mehr zusammen gefahren und ich weiß nicht was Du so in der Zwischenzeit getrieben hast  

Klar würde ich sagen, dass ich locker bis mittel fahre aber das ist relativ.

Fahr einfach mit: Wirst schon sehen was Du davon hast!!


----------



## bone peeler (22. April 2010)

Ich überlegs mir ... *g*


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. April 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> hätte ich ja auch sehen können  - wird das bike vom faker auch so ein Dampfhammer ???



Psssst.... meine Gabel ist noch länger und fetter 



Crypter schrieb:


> Der hat seinen Rahmen erst mal zurückgeschickt, das Sattelrohr war wohl nicht 100 pro ausgerieben, die Sattelstütze wollte sich nicht gescheit versenken lassen.



...aber ohne Rahmen wird das nix  Mal sehen wann der Lastflugverkehr wieder abheben kann...


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt mußte ich erstmal selber nachschauen, schon ne Weile her, dass ich dort mit dem Rad war ...
> 
> ... über Bad Vilbel 44KM einfach
> ... über Höchst 42KM einfach


 
Bei der Gelegenheit...

Wann und wo könnten wir uns morgen treffen?
Wir sind grundsätzlich für beide Wegführungen offen und würden in Bischofsheim starten.
Hatten uns letzte Woche schon mal die Höchster Route angesehen, da bequem von uns aus zu fahren.


----------



## Google (23. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag zum Engländer*. *Lasst Euch das Wetter nicht entgehen!!!*



Huijuijuiiii  *Am Sonntag 24 C°!*

Ist wer dabei??? Ich bin aber auch für andere Schandtaten offen 

@CK, BH, E, am Samstag werdet Ihr sicher die Deutschlandtour ansprechen...

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2010)

Ja, machen wir.

Sonntag schaun mer mal wie sich BH nach dem Samstagsausflug nach Kronberg fühlt. Er hatte ja diese Woche noch keinen Fahrradausgang.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit...
> 
> Wann und wo könnten wir uns morgen treffen?
> Wir sind grundsätzlich für beide Wegführungen offen und würden in Bischofsheim starten.
> Hatten uns letzte Woche schon mal die Höchster Route angesehen, da bequem von uns aus zu fahren.



Schlage vor um 10:30 an der Mainkur, dann rüber nach Vilbel ...


----------



## RedRum05 (23. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Da ich schon von "Diversen" angesprochen wurde...
> 
> *Wer hätte denn Interesse an Eisbären Trikots und wenn wie viele (egal welche Art. Es geht erst mal um die Menge) ???*
> 
> ...



Im Moment haben wir genau 10 Trikots. Ich werde mal die entsprechenden Sponsoren anschreiben und fragen, ob sie wieder dabei wären. Da natürlich auch die Frage nach dem Preis kam - das ist immer abhängig von der Bestellmenge und ob die Sponsoren wieder mit machen (5,- je Sponsor = 15,- pro Trikot günstiger!). Meine Schätzung für dieses Jahr: Kurzarm ca. 30,- // Langarm + 3,50 // Windwesten 36,-
Ich muss allerdings noch abklären, ob die Oberteile alle zusammen gezählt werden. Meiner Meinung nach wird bei Owayo zwischen Windwesten und Windjacken zu Trikots unterschieden. Dann wären wir unter der mindest Bestellmenge. 

Halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Huijuijuiiii  *Am Sonntag 24 C°!*
> 
> Ist wer dabei??? Ich bin aber auch für andere Schandtaten offen
> 
> ...


Huijuijuiiii  *Am Sonntag 24 C°!* ... wir werden wohl auch fahren, sind nur noch nicht so ganz sicher ob es der Engländer sein muß! Bin derzeit eher für ne nette, "gemütlich" Ausfahrt um den Franzosenkopf mit anschließender Einkehr im Fernblick oder falls jemand was anderes (vielleicht Kuchen ) möchte auch gerne die Schöne-Aussicht oder Naturfreundehaus. Das wären dann wohl auch ca. 80Km und 1000Hm. Also falls wir Chaotenkind und ich uns für den Engländer motivieren können, melden wir uns. Ansonsten können wir (Du/@alle) gerne eine gemütliche Runde radeln.

Schaue heute Abend noch mal rein, falls wir uns zusammen finden wollen.

Schönes Wochenende



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Im Moment haben wir genau 10 Trikots. Ich werde mal die entsprechenden Sponsoren anschreiben und fragen, ob sie wieder dabei wären. Da natürlich auch die Frage nach dem Preis kam - das ist immer abhängig von der Bestellmenge und ob die Sponsoren wieder mit machen (5,- je Sponsor = 15,- pro Trikot günstiger!). Meine Schätzung für dieses Jahr: Kurzarm ca. 30,- // Langarm + 3,50 // Windwesten 36,-
> Ich muss allerdings noch abklären, ob die Oberteile alle zusammen gezählt werden. Meiner Meinung nach wird bei Owayo zwischen Windwesten und Windjacken zu Trikots unterschieden. Dann wären wir unter der mindest Bestellmenge.
> 
> Halte euch auf dem Laufenden...


Möchte gerne auch noch Interesse anmelden und habe Dir dazu eine Pin gesendet. Hoffe ich bin noch nicht zu spät, war wieder mal die Ganze Woche auf Dienstreise und kann mich deshalb erst jetzt melden.

Besten Dank im Voraus.

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## Google (24. April 2010)

*@Bikeholic, Chaotenkind, Alle.* Dann lasst uns doch einfach zur angegebenen Startzeit am Druckhaus treffen und los fahren. Wir fahren einfach mal in Richtung Engländer (ist ja zunächst die gleiche Strecke) und entscheiden dann spontan wie es weiter geht. Entweder gemeinsam doch Engländer oder was anderes....oder ich bin so heiß auf Engländer und ihr wollt was anderes, dass ich unbedingt alleine weiter möchte...da müßt ich aber schon (mental) gut drauf sein alleine weiter zu wollen. Bin doch eher ein Herdentier 

Ich vermute, die denkwürdige Entscheidung wird auf dem Franzosenkopf oder am Hufeisen fallen  

Was meint Ihr?? Den LMB-Eintrag lass ich jetzt aber einfach so.

Ich hoffe Ihr habt heute viel Spass gehabt.

Grüße


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2010)

Hi Google, sind wohlbehalten von unserer Tour mit 130Km und 1205Hm zurück. Das es lecker Kuchen gab müßtest Du in der MMS ja eigentlich gesehen haben.  Chaotenkind möchte morgen max. 20Km fahren! Nicht Chaotenkind hat das Mädchen ausgeführt sondern vielmehr das Mädchen Chaotenkind. Fat Albert 2,4 haben wohl ganz schön Rollwiderstand. ... und das Mädchen hat mit 15Kg Übergewicht.  Wir sind morgen raus! Fahren max. eine kleine Ausfahrrunde. Dir viel Spaß auch ohne deine Herde.

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## Google (24. April 2010)

Leider spinnt mein Handy rum und empfängt keine Bilder mehr. Steht wohl noch auf Diätmodus 

Ok, dann schau ich mal was ich morgen fahre. Bis die Tage.

Gruß Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. April 2010)

Ich bin gestern auf 138 KM und 1240 HM gekommen. Habe fast ein Sauerstoffkoller bekommen nach 10 Std. OpelAirVeranstalltung  Hoffe die trialige Extraschleife übern Alden zum Fuxi war recht so, mußten ja irgendwo das Googlegedenkbild machen . Sind perfekte Bedingungen derzeit im Taunus  Wäre mein Gemini heute schon einsatzbereit, wäre ich wohl schon wieder auf dem Weg ...


----------



## RedRum05 (25. April 2010)

*@Erdi...*
wie siehst eigentlich mit der geplanten Tour zum 01.Mai aus.
Wie war denn dein "Zeitplan und Programm" ?


----------



## bone peeler (25. April 2010)

Oha... der 1.Mai ist bei mir auch noch frei. Wenn also was interessantes ansteht wäre ich dabei... es sei denn ihr fahrt mit den Schmalspurrossen


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *@Erdi...*
> wie siehst eigentlich mit der geplanten Tour zum 01.Mai aus.
> Wie war denn dein "Zeitplan und Programm" ?



Vorausgesetzt das Wetter passt wirds ungefähr so ablaufen:

10:00 Start Dtz Kreishaus
12:59 Feldbergwertung
14:41 Billtalhöhe
16:22 Opernplatz

Die krummen Zahlen sind der Marschtabelle des Eliterennens entnommen. Wie ich genau fahre weis ich noch nicht, soll halt so sein, dass ich rechtzeitig an Ort und Stelle bin. Bislang ist nur der Weg vom Feldi zur Billtalhöhe gesetzt: schwarzes X und rotes + Aber OHNE Shuttelservice, selbst ist der Mann 

Existiert der *@Andreas* hier eigentlich noch  Bei 01. Mai fällst Du mir irgendwie immer ein


----------



## Andreas (26. April 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Existiert der *@Andreas* hier eigentlich noch  Bei 01. Mai fällst Du mir irgendwie immer ein



Ja, den gibt es noch und wenn ich an der 1. Mai denke muss ich auch immer an unsere Feldberg Besuche denken.

Leider fällt aber das letzte Heimspiel der Eintracht auf den ersten Mai und ich habe schon seit langem Karten. 

Schade, denn im Taunus sind wirklich momentan optimale Bedingungen. Aber für die Rennradfahrer nicht. Letzte Woche war das Stück vom roten Kreuz bis zum Feldberg für Radfahrer und Motorradfahrer wegen Strassenschäden gesperrt.  Es wurde sogar von der Polizei abkassiert. Den Teerbelag hat es diesen Winter ziemlich erwischt.


----------



## Google (26. April 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits 

nachdem ich gestern keine Mitfahrer mehr gefunden habe bin ich allein drauf los. Eine sportliche 60Km TrailHöhenmeterrunde, die mich nicht ausgelastet hat Zum Schluß noch mit Rückenwind, ich bin fast heimgeflogen  Die Beine waren richtig gut drauf. Ich war wegen des Wetters total (über)motiviert und mittlerweile sieht die Natur ja wieder *AAAaaaaaaahhhhh* aus! War schon geil. Da hat es mich auch nicht gestört, dass ich voller Übermut ne Kurve nicht mehr erwischt habe und schööön in einer Dornenhecke abgefedert wurde. Nach dem Dornenzupfen sah ichs positiv: Lieber ne Dornenhecke als ne deutsche Eiche 

So, morgen erst mal wieder 

*Maingegurke​*
Mitfahrer sind (auch schon ab Rumpenheim) willkommen.

Am 01. Mai ist bei mir wie immer Familyday, bzw. sind wir auch auf einem Geburtstag eingeladen...

Aber es gibt ja auch noch einen *02.Mai* Gibts Leute, die da auch bei (trockenem Wetter) fahren?? Ich möchte endlich mal zum Engländer ne Einführungsrunde machen  

Danach ist nämlich wieder Spessartweg 1, Kahltalumrundung, Dr. Degen Weg, BED Tour und, und, und anvisiert. Nicht zu vergessen die schönen Rennerrunden 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2010)

So, eingetragen fürs Maingegurke, aber nur, wenn es nicht regnet. 16:30 Rumpenheimer Fähre.

Gestern nur noch gemütliche 30 km gefahren. Berger Hang, die Trails im Vilbeler Wäldchen, auf den Lohrberg, dort ein leckeres Schnitzel genommen, zurück über die Hohe Straße und noch einen Eisbecher im Ort.
Also, nach der Fuchsi-Aktion vom Samstag mit der Wildsau, war es gestern mit der Rennfräse ein Gefühl, als wennste fliechst. Ich habe am Samstag gesehen, wie mich ne Schnecke bergauf überholt hat.

Ach ja, es war ne schwere Geburt und die Kleine hat noch ein paar Fehlbildungen, aber ich wollte sie unbedingt noch vor der OP das erste mal fahren.

Sattel und Pedalen sind aus der Gruschelkiste und werden noch getauscht. Auf diese verdammten leichten Plattformdinger warte ich jetzt schon über 8 Wochen.
Züge müssen auch noch gekürzt und die Gabel vernünftig eingestellt werden. Hatte am Samstag das Gefühl, ich fahre ne Starrgabel. Ist noch auf Fahrer der Marke "Watz" eingestellt.

Gewogen ist sie noch nicht, aber nach grobem zusammenzählen der Einzelgewichte kommen so ca. 15 kg raus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (26. April 2010)

ach du meine Güte ist das ein Panzer


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2010)

Kein Freeride, kein Downhill steht in der Beschreibung. Ganz zarte Enduro.


----------



## Google (26. April 2010)

Das schwarze Teil hinter der Sattelstütze...Ist das ein neumodischer Gepäckträger   Klasse auch, dass zwei Trinkflaschen unterkommen, wenn auch die linke etwas kleiner ist


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. April 2010)

Ich hole mir ne Trinkblase für die Rucksäcke!

Was kann ich dafür, dass ich so nen kleinen Rahmen brauche. Werde mich demnächst bei meinen Eltern über die Zwergengene beschweren.

Der Gepäckträger arbeitet übrigens mit der hinteren Trinkflasche gut zusammen. Was nicht gebraucht wird, wird nach oben weggeschleudert.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. April 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Aber es gibt ja auch noch einen *02.Mai* Gibts Leute, die da auch bei (trockenem Wetter) fahren??


Am Sonntag schließe ich mich für ca. 3-4h mit einem Freund aus Alzenau zum Biken zusammen. Mein Zeitfenster ist von 9-14 Uhr. Falls Du oder sonst jemand sich anschließen möchte, jederzeit gerne. Wird wohl ein lockeres auf und ab geben, alles weitere liegt am Guide.

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ach du meine Güte ist das ein Panzer


... fühlt sich auch so an 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Der Gepäckträger arbeitet übrigens mit der hinteren Trinkflasche gut zusammen. Was nicht gebraucht wird, wird nach oben weggeschleudert.


... schon dumm, wenn Frau plötzlich neben ihrem Rad sitzt 



Andreas schrieb:


> Aber für die Rennradfahrer nicht. Letzte Woche war das Stück vom roten Kreuz bis zum Feldberg für Radfahrer und Motorradfahrer wegen Strassenschäden gesperrt.  Es wurde sogar von der Polizei abkassiert. Den Teerbelag hat es diesen Winter ziemlich erwischt.


Deswegen scheint auch das Rennen dort nicht drüber zu gehen. Die fahren ja anders


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (26. April 2010)

*@Trikotinteressenten...*
es ist natürlich noch niemand zu spät. Noch ist ja nichts bestellt. Es sind jetzt mal alle Sponsoren angeschrieben und ich prüfe erst mal, ob wieder das "übliche" Sponsoring zusammen kommt und habe schon mal parallel an Owayo eine Mail zwecks Kostenvoranschlag geschrieben. Es sind ja nun doch noch ein paar Interessenten dazu gekommen.

*@Karsten...*
Wie sieht es mit einer Runde am Freitag aus? Wollte wieder so 2h+ fahren. Bist du schon bereit für den ein oder anderen "Hubbel"?


----------



## bone peeler (26. April 2010)

Ei Logo! Ich werd Dir zwar immer noch hinterherfahren aber lieber so ein (forderndes) Training wie gar keins...


----------



## Hüby (27. April 2010)

ei der Erdi & Chaotenkind haben ja ohne es zu merken am Sammstag für gute Diskusionen im Hibike gesorgt.. 

bin gespannt obs nächstes Jahr wirklich ein "park ferme" gibt für Leuts die ihr Rad gern durch den Laden schleifen...   ich hab jedenfalls gut gelacht..


----------



## Google (27. April 2010)

Hüby schrieb:


> bin gespannt obs nächstes Jahr wirklich ein "park ferme" gibt für Leuts die ihr Rad gern durch den Laden schleifen...   ich hab jedenfalls gut gelacht..


  Kann ich mir gut vorstellen bei den Zweien...


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Mein Zeitfenster ist von 9-14 Uhr. Falls Du oder sonst jemand sich anschließen möchte, jederzeit gerne. Wird wohl ein lockeres auf und ab geben, alles weitere liegt am Guide.


Danke das Du an mich denkst Du weißt ja was ich vor habe und da passt das nicht so ganz mit dem Charakter der Tour und dem Zeitfenster. Aber wenn ich keinen Dummen für ne längere Tour finde und Ihr nicht so früh lostuckert, dann komme ich gerne darauf zurück und melde mich bei Dir 

Ich warte jetzt aber eh mal wegen dem Wochenende ab weil die Vorhersagen mom nicht sooo prickelnd sind 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... schon dumm, wenn Frau plötzlich neben ihrem Rad sitzt


  Was waren??

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. April 2010)

@google: das mit dem neben dem bike sitzen war bis jetzt nur hypothetisch!

@erdi: das was auf dem Sattel sitzt, wird gebraucht.

@hübi: also ich habe zumindest nix gemerkt. Erdi meinte, man könnte sein Rad ruhig mit reinnehmen, er hätte das schon öfter gesehen, die wären da ganz entspannt. Mein Dealer sagt da auch nix. dort nehmen auch alle ihre Räder immer mit in den Laden. Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Ti-Racer (27. April 2010)

Fahrt ihr am 1. Mai ??? Hab endlich mal wieder frei und könnte auch mitfahren....


----------



## bone peeler (28. April 2010)

Wenn ich heut nicht zu spät daheim bin werde ich mal die MTB-Strecke des  Sulzbacher MTB-Vereins unter die Lupe nehmen...


----------



## Andreas (28. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Wenn ich heut nicht zu spät daheim bin werde ich mal die MTB-Strecke des  Sulzbacher MTB-Vereins unter die Lupe nehmen...



GPS Daten für Dein SmartPhone gibt es hier!

Die Beschilderung ist nicht immer gut und wird manchmal von Wanderern entfernt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2010)

So, ich melde mich mal für die nächsten Tage ab.
Die Herren in Weiß bzw. Grün haben gesteigertes Interesse, einen Teil meines Astralkörpers von innen zu betrachten.
Also folge ich dem Ruf der Götter und finde mich morgen früh im Tempel für Körperreparaturen zur Prüfung ein, ob ich für würdig erachtet werde, am Freitag dann mein Körperinneres offen zu legen.

Leuts, ich hab Lust, wie die Sau ans Messer!


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2010)

... alles Gute ... und wenigstens brauchst Du Dich nicht übers Wetter der nächsten Tage ärgern. Meine Strecke ist fertig und danke für die Teilstücke an K13 und Lupo, die ich mit eingebaut habe. Nur sehe ich mein 01. Mai Taunustrip schon dahinschwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (28. April 2010)

So... hab die Sulzbacher Runde heute unter meine Stollen genommen. Mein lieber Scholli, einfach ist des net... bin jetzt ganz schön k.o....


----------



## RedRum05 (28. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ei Logo! Ich werd Dir zwar immer noch hinterherfahren aber lieber so ein (forderndes) Training wie gar keins...



Wäre für dich bei trockenem Wetter 17:00 Uhr an der Kirche i.O.?!


----------



## bone peeler (29. April 2010)

Jap. Aber mal schauen wie's Wetter wird...


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. April 2010)

@Chaotenkind: Alles Gute!! Das wird schon, bist doch ne hartnäckige Sau 

Entschuldigt das "copy&paste" des Beitrags aber vielleicht liest ja nicht jeder "drüben" mit und auch euch zähl ich zu meinen Bekannten 

Aufgrund gewisser Umstände (unter anderem der Tatsache, dass ich mich mit Starrgabel derzeit pudelwohl fühle ) hab ich euch was anzubieten. 
Ich habe zuletzt einen schönen Laufradsatz gebaut, für den ich so erstmal keine Verwendung mehr habe (aber für den monetären Gegenwert sehr wohl!)
Handelt sich um ZTR Flow, vorn Hope Pro2, hinten XTR, dazu rote Sapim Alunippel und schwarze D-Light bzw. Laser-Speichen. Der ganze Satz wiegt derzeit 1740g. Die Vorderradnabe kann auf beliebiges Achssystem umgebaut werden, das würde ich auch für den Käufer übernehmen! Das Hinterrad kommt ohne den originalen XTR-Schnellspanner, dafür wahlweise mit einer 5er Inbus-Spannachse (kann das gleiche, wiegt die Hälfte).
Unten gibts noch mehr Details und wenn noch Fragen offen sind, Vorsicht! Ich beiße 

So unter Freunden, Bekannten und Bekannten von Bekannten  kriegt ihr den Satz für 350 Euro. Rechnet mal die Materialpreise zusammen 
"Garantie" und Service gibts dazu, wenn mal was passieren sollte! 
Garantie in Anführungszeichen, weil ich kein Händler bin im rechtlichen Sinne, aber ein Mensch mit Vertrauen ins eigene Handwerk 

Bilder gibts hier

Details Hinterrad

XTR FH-M975
Notubes ZTR Flow (22,6mm Innenbreite!)
rote Sapim Polyax-Nippel, 12mm
rechts: Sapim D-Light (2,0/1,8/1,65)
links: Sapim Laser (2,0/1,5)
Notubes Yellow Tape Felgenband (Tubeless-ready!)
Gewicht: 915g (inkl. Tape, ohne Schnellspanner)
je Seite gibts zwei Ersatzspeichen inkl. Nippel dazu
Kein Schnellspanner enthalten!
Notubes-Ventil für Tubeless gibts auf Wunsch dazu

Details Vorderrad

Hope Pro 2 20mm Steckachse, schwarz
Notubes ZTR Flow
rote Sapim Polyax-Nippel, 12mm
links und rechts Sapim D-Light (2,0/1,8/1,65)
Notubes Yellow Tape Felgenband (Tubeless-ready!)
Gewicht: 815g (inkl. Tape)
je Seite gibts zwei Ersatzspeichen inkl. Nippel dazu
Notubes-Ventil für Tubeless gibts auf Wunsch dazu


----------



## bone peeler (29. April 2010)

@ RedRum: Duuuuuu.... ich hätte morgen wohl nur 1 Stunde zeit... weil mich ´ne Freundin zu 19:00 schon eingeplant hat. Reicht das oder ist Dir das dann zu wenig? (mal abgesehen vom angekündigten Regen)


----------



## RedRum05 (30. April 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ RedRum: Duuuuuu.... ich hätte morgen wohl nur 1 Stunde zeit... weil mich ´ne Freundin zu 19:00 schon eingeplant hat. Reicht das oder ist Dir das dann zu wenig? (mal abgesehen vom angekündigten Regen)



Kein Thema. Sind doch spontan.
Da ich Morgen gegen 15:30 noch ein Meeting habe, bei dem ich nicht weiß wie lange es dauert fahren wir mal lieber ne getrennte Runde und ich wollte auf jeden Fall dann länger als 1h fahren. Muss mal wieder ein paar Km machen.

P.S.: Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht so schlecht wie vorher gesagt


----------



## bone peeler (30. April 2010)

Alles klärchen. 

Btw: Wenn es morgen nicht regnet fährt dann jemand (nur) nach Frankfurt zum zuschauen? Erdis Runde ist mir 'nen Tick to much...


----------



## Google (30. April 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits

glücklicherweise scheine ich eine Erkältung schnell weggesteckt zu haben, so dass ich am WE auch biken _könnte_. Leider siehts mit dem Wetter nicht so prickelnd aus 

Wenns morgen nicht regnet, würde ich ab 10:00 ne Runde für circa 3 Stunden drehen, am Sonntag ists mir zu ungewiss. Ich poste morgenfrüh ob ich fahre. Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand?

PS. Schreib gerade ne Packliste für die Deutschlandtour 

Grüße

Google


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2010)

hi Google,

IronShit und ich treffen uns um 10:00 am schloss philippsruh und gondeln dann gemütlich an der kinzig entlang richtung fulda. dort dann mit dem zug heim.

vielleicht kannst du ja die kinzig-trails mitnehmen und auf der hälfte wieder umkehren?

gruß
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Mai 2010)

Das wäre echt ne gute Idee gewesen...aber wenn ich den Regen sehe. Außer Wettercom melden auch alle Regen. Ich hoffe es wird nicht ganz so nass für Euch.

Ich schau morgen wieder aussem Fenster. Vielleicht ist es ja wider Erwarten trocken, dann könnte ich bei bikeholic dabei sein.

Schönen Feiertag noch


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2010)

Ich kann gar nicht so viel :kotz: beim Blick auf's Wetter wie ich eigentlich möchte. OK, habe eh verpennt , aber der Blick aufs Regenradar  treibt mich jetzt auch nicht gerade in den Taunus. Also ich werde wenn später auch "nur" nach Frankfurt machen.



Google schrieb:


> PS. Schreib gerade ne Packliste für die Deutschlandtour



Bei "packen" fällt mir ein und auf. Ich habe bisslang gar keinen Rucksack für mehrere Tage. Was hast Du nochmal für einen und kommst Du mit dem klar, langt der  Und beim Blick auf's Regenradar fällt mir auf und ein, dass ich gar keine "echte" Regenjacke habe. Das sind die einigen beiden Dinge die ich zur D.Tour noch brauche.


----------



## Google (1. Mai 2010)

Also ich hab den Transalpine 25 und bin sehr zufrieden. Beim Betrachten meiner Packliste scheint es aber ziemlich eng mit den 25 Litern Packvolumen zu werden. Ich muß mal ein Testpacken machen wobei ich das schon ganz gut einschätzen kann, weil ich ihn täglich für die Arbeitsfahrten packe. Rückzus habe ich ja die Arbeitsklamotten und bislang noch Jacken wege der Kälte eingepackt. Regenhose- und Jacke habe ich sowieso dabei.

Ich meine es wird ziemlich eng, müßte aber mit dem Rucksack gehen. Wenn ich noch keinen Rucksack hätte, würde ich mir den gleichen mit 30 Liter kaufen. Da ist man auf der sicheren Seite und der Rucksack ist sicher nur unverhältnismässig schwerer.

Ich schicke Euch in Kürze mal meine Packliste zum Drübergucken zu.

Grüße

Frank


----------



## x-rossi (1. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> ... aber wenn ich den Regen sehe. Außer Wettercom melden auch alle Regen. Ich hoffe es wird nicht ganz so nass für Euch.


war alles trocken. fehlalarm.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hi Google,
> 
> IronShit und ich treffen uns um 10:00 am schloss philippsruh und gondeln dann gemütlich an der kinzig entlang richtung fulda. dort dann mit dem zug heim.
> 
> ...



Kinzig-Trails  gibt's die wirklich oder ist das verarsche. Würde mich aber so oder so interessieren, wo ihr lang seid und wie lang ihr gebraucht habt. Lad's mal auf Deinen GSPies-Account  Im Rahmen unserer D.Tour müssen wir auch nach Fulda.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Mai 2010)

trails haben wir nur bis langenselbold mitgenommen. allerdings begleiten diese selten die kinzig. maddin hatte sogar hier und da probleme, den ein oder anderen trail zu finden. 

ab langenselbold sind wir dann dem sehr gut ausgeschilderten R3-bahnradweg hessen bis fulda abgefahren. nur teer und ab und zu schotter.

knapp 135 km/800 hm in 6 h. ab offenbach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Also ich hab den Transalpine 25 und bin sehr zufrieden. Beim Betrachten meiner Packliste scheint es aber ziemlich eng mit den 25 Litern Packvolumen zu werden. Ich muß mal ein Testpacken machen wobei ich das schon ganz gut einschätzen kann, weil ich ihn täglich für die Arbeitsfahrten packe. Rückzus habe ich ja die Arbeitsklamotten und bislang noch Jacken wege der Kälte eingepackt. Regenhose- und Jacke habe ich sowieso dabei.
> 
> Ich meine es wird ziemlich eng, müßte aber mit dem Rucksack gehen. Wenn ich noch keinen Rucksack hätte, würde ich mir den gleichen mit 30 Liter kaufen. Da ist man auf der sicheren Seite und der Rucksack ist sicher nur unverhältnismässig schwerer.
> 
> ...


Sonntag hatte ich mir auf Dein anraten hin den Trans Alpin 30 geordert. Als 09er Modell zum Top Preis gefunden  Heute ist er gekommen. Im Vergleich zu meinem Race X ist oder wirkt der zumindest doppelt so groß. Beim rumprobieren habe ich dann auch mal rausbekommen, dass man die Deuter Rucksäcke (auch schon den Race X) top einstellen und anpassen kann. Hatte mich bislang nicht wirklich interessiert und der hing bislang recht schlaff und lustlos auf meinem Rücken rum  Das ist jetzt anders ...

Jetzt müssen nur auch irgendwelche Mehrtagestouren folgen, sonst liegt der Trans Alpin nur dumm in der Gegend rum. Und irgendwann muß und will ich seinem Namen auch mal alle Ehre machen. Vor langer Zeit hatten wir mal einen Alpen-X in Eigenregie ins Auge gefasst, vllt ist nächstes Jahr die Zeit reif


----------



## Google (6. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und irgendwann muß und will ich seinem Namen auch mal alle Ehre machen. Vor langer Zeit hatten wir mal einen Alpen-X in Eigenregie ins Auge gefasst, vllt ist nächstes Jahr die Zeit reif


Und das jetzt nur wegen des neuen Rucksacks   Und warum denn in Eigenregie  Es ist doch viel entspannter wenn der Guide weiß wo es lang geht, das Gepäck transportiert wird und die Unterkunft schon gebucht ist  .....Oooder man kauft die GPS Tour. Ist günstiger. Wäre sicherlich bei mir drin  Nächstes Jahr erstmal Malle mit höheren Zielen und später ein Alpencross. Das käme gut 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> , das Gepäck transportiert wird und die Unterkunft schon gebucht ist  .....Oooder man kauft die GPS Tour. Ist günstiger. Wäre sicherlich bei mir drin



... dann brauch ich ja gar keinen Trans Alpin 

... hä, GPS-Tour kaufen. Sowas gibt's auch


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Mai 2010)

*Kurzes Update für die Trikot-Interessierten...*

Die Resonanz der Sponsoren war sehr mager, da kaum bzw. kein Interesse mehr an einem "Sponsoring" besteht. Einzig LKW-Hoerner beteiligt sich mit max. 50,- EUR am Gesamtbetrag. Das macht die Trikots natürlich erheblich teurer. 
Ich hoffe ich schaffe es die Tage jedem einzelnen seine vorläufigen Kosten mitzuteilen, so dass ihr es euch dann noch mal überlegen könnt.


----------



## Sakir (12. Mai 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> *Kurzes Update für die Trikot-Interessierten...*
> 
> Die Resonanz der Sponsoren war sehr mager



und andere Sponsoren ???


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2010)

Bin von meinen Dienstreisen erst mal wieder zurück! Hier im Forum ist ja Totentanz ... sind die Eisbären im Winterschlaf? 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen nur auch irgendwelche Mehrtagestouren folgen, sonst liegt der Trans Alpin nur dumm in der Gegend rum.


... 04.06.2010 ... Du kennst unser Tauber - Jagsttal - Datum (wetterabhängig). 

@alle: Ist dieses Wochenende irgend eine gemütliche Ausfahrt geplant?


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

Ich werd nix machen können... mir ist eine Strebe am Hinterbau gerissen... *heul*


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bin von meinen Dienstreisen erst mal wieder zurück! Hier im Forum ist ja Totentanz ... sind die Eisbären im Winterschlaf?
> 
> 
> ... 04.06.2010 ... Du kennst unser Tauber - Jagsttal - Datum (wetterabhängig).
> ...


Ich bin letzes WE gefahren, ich mache mich JETZT startklar und ich werde auch am WE unterwegs sein ... wann und wo weis ich aber noch nicht ...

Und stimmt, da war was mit Tauber... Wenn Du weist ob's losgeht sage nochmal Bescheid. 

Und sage mal einer dem Wetter, dass wir Mai haben. Das hatt's wohl noch nicht mitbekommen


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich werd nix machen können... mir ist eine Strebe am Hinterbau gerissen... *heul*



... mein Beileid! Mußt Dein Bike ja hart rangenommen haben!?  
Gute Besserung für Dein Bike. ... auch von Chaotenkind (sie fühlt mit dem Rad, soll ich ausrichten)


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bin von meinen Dienstreisen erst mal wieder zurück! Hier im Forum ist ja Totentanz ... sind die Eisbären im Winterschlaf?
> 
> @alle: Ist dieses Wochenende irgend eine gemütliche Ausfahrt geplant?



Na ja, die unklare Wetterlage hält mich davon ab, etwas zu planen und anzubieten. Momentan fahre ich eh nur zur Arbeit, alleine kann ich mich dann meist nicht zu mehr motivieren, zumal es eh meist so aussieht als wenns gleich regnet. 

Zum WE: Ich hab ne ziemlich starke Achillessehnenreizung. Grund: Vorgesternmorgen gegen 2:00 Uhr bin ich einem von drei Einbrechern hinterhergespurtet, die unsere Haustür aufgebrochen und sich (zum Glück nur) Zugang zur Tiefgarage verschafft haben. Bei um die 5 C°, Barfuß, in Jogginghose und Unterhemd, bin ich einem bis zum Waldrand gefolgt (eigentlich ziemlich beknackt aber darüber denkt man in so einer Situation nicht nach). Zur gleichen Zeit sind die zwei anderen, die sich oben versteckt hatten, mit zwei Rädern abgehauen. Eins davon war mein Univega 

Ich muß mal abwarten was die Reizung so sagt. Heute ists schon bedeutend besser. Sobald ich weiß das Wetter und Sehne halten, meld ich mich nochmal hier. Wann hast Du denn überhaupt Zeit Ingo? Was willst Du/*Ihr?* fahren? 

Am liebsten würd ich so 2-3 Stunden Main fahren (vielleicht schon Morgen (Regen) oder Samstag) und einmal so 3-4 Stunden Vorderspessart mit Naturfreundehaus (Sonntag ab 10:30)

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

@ Bikeholic: Danke. Aber ich wüsst nicht wo ich mein Bike zu hart rangenommen hätte. Aber der Riss ist anscheinend auch schon länger drin... naja... schau´n wir mal was Canyon morgen dazu sagt...

BTW: Grüße an das Frauchen...


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Am liebsten würd ich so 2-3 Stunden Main fahren (vielleicht schon Morgen (Regen) oder Samstag)
> Google


Morgen arbeite ich, Samstag kann ich mir ne lockere Maintour vorstellen, Sonntag gugg ich F1. War heute mit dem Scalpel unterwegs, bei milden 10 C Wintertemperatur richtig angenehm zu fahren  Habe aber festgestellt das Scalpel ist zu sehr Streckbank geworden, das werde ich wieder ändern und nen kürzeren Vorbau montieren.


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

Mal ne Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Im Steuerkopf eines Univega-HT ist so eine Buchse eingepresst. Diese ist gerissen. Kann man sowas aus- und neu einpressen? Kann wer sowas?


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Zum WE: Ich hab ne ziemlich starke Achillessehnenreizung. Grund: Vorgesternmorgen gegen 2:00 Uhr bin ich einem von drei Einbrechern hinterhergespurtet, die unsere Haustür aufgebrochen und sich (zum Glück nur) Zugang zur Tiefgarage verschafft haben. Bei um die 5 C°, Barfuß, in Jogginghose und Unterhemd, bin ich einem bis zum Waldrand gefolgt (eigentlich ziemlich beknackt aber darüber denkt man in so einer Situation nicht nach). Zur gleichen Zeit sind die zwei anderen, die sich oben versteckt hatten, mit zwei Rädern abgehauen. Eins davon war mein Univega
> 
> Ich muß mal abwarten was die Reizung so sagt. Heute ists schon bedeutend besser. Sobald ich weiß das Wetter und Sehne halten, meld ich mich nochmal hier. Wann hast Du denn überhaupt Zeit Ingo? Was willst Du/*Ihr?* fahren?
> 
> ...


Was nen Mist! ... dann ist ja wohl auch Deine Paradewaffe das Univega weg!?  Andererseits kannste froh sein das Dir nix passiert ist, wer irgendwo einbricht ist in der Regel nicht zimperlich und dann waren es ja auch noch drei. Vermutlich hattest Du Glück im Unglück!

Mit dem Biken geht es mir wie Dir! Das Wetter motiviert mich auch wenig, doch morgen früh wollte ich es mal versuchen und mit Chaotenkind und einem Freund ein wenig zu radeln. Ansonsten sind wir flexibel und werden es am Wochenende wohl noch einmal versuchen, ein paar KM auf den Tacho zu bekommen. Kannst Dich gerne morgen anschließen oder wegen dem WE später noch mal melden. Wir sind am WE zeitlich ziehmlich frei und könnten mit etwas Vorlauf auch spontan. Main oder Naturfreundehaus wäre auch für uns OK.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Morgen arbeite ich, Samstag kann ich mir ne lockere Maintour vorstellen, Sonntag gugg ich F1. War heute mit dem Scalpel unterwegs, bei milden 10 C Winterthemperatur richtig angenehm zu fahren


Main wäre OK! Warst Du heute mit Loti am Auerbacher Schloss?


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu einem anderen Thema: Im Steuerkopf eines Univega-HT ist so eine Buchse eingepresst. Diese ist gerissen. Kann man sowas aus- und neu einpressen? Kann wer sowas?



Das sieht ja übel aus!

Wg. Steuersätze ausschlagen bzw. neu einpressen, das macht normalerweise jeder Fachhändler mit Werkstatt. Wenn es ein Univega ist, dann könnte ich mir Günter in Großauheim vorstellen, Google ist da Kunde. Mein Händler macht sowas auch, also Rad-Haus in Maintal-Hochstadt. Sonst fällt mir noch Red Rums Händler in Urberach ein. Der ist ja in deiner Nähe. Wellmann in Roßdorf bei Darmstadt ist auch gut oder Stenger in Hösbach. Der ist halt etwas weiter weg.

Gruß
CK


----------



## bone peeler (13. Mai 2010)

Da werd ich beim 360 in Urberach mal anfragen. Selber machen und/oder Spezialwerkzeug is nich, oder?


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Mai 2010)

*@bone peeler...*
Selber machen geht immer - wenn man das passende Werkzeug und evtl. Kraft hat 
Da ich bei sowas aber nicht schuld sein will, wenn etwas schief geht, gehe ich immer zum Händler. Wenn der etwas kaputt macht, muss er es auch wieder reparieren!
Bzgl. Hinterbau - aua! Sollte Canyon aber problemlos tauschen. Bist ja noch innerhalb 2 Jahre 

*@Google...*
Wir haben uns heute beim Abendessen noch darüber unterhalten, dass bei uns noch nie Räder geklaut wurden und jetzt erzählst du so etwas 
Hast du deine Räder mit einem gewissen Wert in der Hausrat angegeben?

*@Sakir...*
Jo, muss ich mich mal darum kümmern - wenn ich mal wieder mehr Zeit habe 

*@Mai-Wetter...*
Vor genau einem Jahr war ich mit dem Rad am Bodensee und es waren min. 28°C !!! Wann kommt endlich der Sommer. So wenig Km bin ich noch nie um diese Zeit gefahren glaube ich...


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Samstag kann ich mir ne lockere Maintour vorstellen





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wir sind am WE zeitlich ziehmlich frei und könnten mit etwas Vorlauf auch spontan. Main oder Naturfreundehaus wäre auch für uns OK..........Main wäre OK!


Da wären wir uns doch schon mal mit Main einig Samstag wäre nicht schlecht. 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus? Weitere Treffpunkte...Erdi01?





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Univega ist, dann könnte ich mir Günter in Großauheim vorstellen, Google ist da Kunde.


Du meinst Günter in Großkrotzenburg  Und der macht alle Räder, am liebsten aber wohl Fusion.





RedRum05 schrieb:


> *@Google...
> Wir haben uns heute beim Abendessen noch darüber unterhalten, dass bei uns noch nie Räder geklaut wurden und jetzt erzählst du so etwas
> Hast du deine Räder mit einem gewissen Wert in der Hausrat angegeben?
> *


*Tja, einmal ist immer das erste mal  Hat die Bullerei auch gesagt. Ich hab bei der Hausrat nichts angegeben, beim Abschluß hatte ich noch nicht so teure Räder. Ich werde mich mal morgen erkundigen ob da was zu machen ist. Ich bin aber pessimistisch.

@Ingo, [email protected] Ich denke das dürfte am Sonntag tatsächlich schon wieder mit HM klappen. Bin heute schon recht ordentlich zum Buchberg hoch und runter gelaufen. Welche Uhrzeit wäre Euch recht wenn das Wetter stimmt? Oder wollt Ihr nur einmal los? Morsche regnets eh 

Grüße

Google*


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Warst Du heute mit Loti am Auerbacher Schloss?


 Davon habe ich nix mitbekommen. Ich war nur gute 2,5 Std. auf der "Streckbank", dann hatt's mir gelangt. Vorhin wieder zurück von 140 auf 110mm. Gut wenn man alle möglichen Vorbaulängen rumliegen hatt 



Google schrieb:


> Weitere Treffpunkte...Erdi01?
> Google


Bin wie üblich an der Fähre Seligenstadt ca. 11:10. Wie weit wollt Ihr? Wir könnten ab Stockstadt durch den Rodgau zurück?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (14. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Da wären wir uns doch schon mal mit Main einig Samstag wäre nicht schlecht. 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus? Weitere Treffpunkte...Erdi01?
> 
> @Ingo, [email protected] Ich denke das dürfte am Sonntag tatsächlich schon wieder mit HM klappen. Bin heute schon recht ordentlich zum Buchberg hoch und runter gelaufen. Welche Uhrzeit wäre Euch recht wenn das Wetter stimmt? Oder wollt Ihr nur einmal los? Morsche regnets eh
> 
> ...



Hi Frank, die Tour für heute ist wegen Regen abgesagt!  Morgen 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus wäre für mich und wohl auch für Anett OK.

@Volker: Uns ist es gleich wie weit wir fahren, "bitte" nur trocken sollte es sein!

Gruß
Bikeholik der Schlammalergiker


----------



## Google (14. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Frank, die Tour für heute ist wegen Regen abgesagt!


 Gerade gehts los mit Pieseln Ok, dann lasst uns 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus/11:10 Uhr Seligenstadt ausmachen und über den Rodgau zurück 

Und wie siehts mit Sonntag NFH aus?  Können mer ja noch morgen bebabbeln. Freu mich Euch endlich mal wieder alle zu sehen.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, dann lasst uns 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus/11:10 Uhr Seligenstadt ausmachen und über den Rodgau zurück  Freu mich Euch endlich mal wieder alle zu sehen.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google



OK, dann bis morgen 10:30Uhr.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2010)

Na bei uns ist's ja wenigstens trocken geblieben, auch wenn's mal kurz anders aussah. Aber egal, so konnte ich das Quali F1 guggen und später Giro. Die Giro Etappe heute geht in die Geschichtsbücher ein! Sowas wie heute habe ich noch nie gesehen. Das der Giro gern mal über Schotterpisten geführt wird ist ja bekannt, aber nach 220 KM Dauerregen haben die heute ne ganz neue Dimension er_fahren_. Die sahen alle schlimmer aus wie jeder Mountenbiker, die Rennmaschinen schmeißen die sicher alle weg, die sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen  Wer das nicht live gesehn hatt sollte sich mal die Zusammenfassung heute abend auf Eurosport anschauen ... unglaublich, bin immer noch sprachlos ... drumm schreib ich's hier


----------



## IronShit (15. Mai 2010)

sagt mal....

wie sehen die Pläne aus, für Morgen? Was ist mit den Plänen mit NFH? 

Ich will morgen auf jeden Fall gerne fahren. Wetter soll auch besser werden als es heute und die vergangenen Tage war.
Ca. 3 bis 4 Stunden durch den Spessart würde ich favorisieren. Start so gegen 10.00. who else?


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Mai 2010)

Hi Google und IronShit,
mit dem Naturfreundehaus siehts von meiner Seite gut aus. Möchte morgen max. 3,5-4h radeln und auch gerne noch eine Pause im Naturfreundehaus einlegen. Einzige Bedingung: Bitte möglichst "schlammfreie Wege"!!!

Lg
Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Mai 2010)

Hi

ok, 10:30 Druckhaus mit Pause im NFH  Bis Morsche 

Gruß Google


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ok, 10:30 Druckhaus mit Pause im NFH  Bis Morsche
> 
> Gruß Google



OK!


----------



## RedRum05 (16. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na bei uns ist's ja wenigstens trocken geblieben, auch wenn's mal kurz anders aussah. Aber egal, so konnte ich das Quali F1 guggen und später Giro. Die Giro Etappe heute geht in die Geschichtsbücher ein! Sowas wie heute habe ich noch nie gesehen. Das der Giro gern mal über Schotterpisten geführt wird ist ja bekannt, aber nach 220 KM Dauerregen haben die heute ne ganz neue Dimension er_fahren_. Die sahen alle schlimmer aus wie jeder Mountenbiker, die Rennmaschinen schmeißen die sicher alle weg, die sind nicht mehr zu gebrauchen  Wer das nicht live gesehn hatt sollte sich mal die Zusammenfassung heute abend auf Eurosport anschauen ... unglaublich, bin immer noch sprachlos ... drumm schreib ich's hier



Hab es auch gesehen und die haben mir ganz schön leit getan! Das muss eine richtige quälerei gewesen sein!!!


----------



## Google (17. Mai 2010)

Morsche

Morgen scheint mal wieder der einzige Tag zu sein wo das Wetter hält  Deswegen werde ich auch gleich für Morgen Gelände anbieten.

Sofern sich bis Morgenmittag niemand zum Fahren gefunden hat, schmeiß ich den Eintrag wieder raus und fahre zeitlich flexibel los  

Gelände am Dienstag

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2010)

Trocken, naja, ich weiß nicht....

Aber da ich gerade mal wieder frisch geimpft bin, mir jetzt nicht nur das Handgelenk sondern der ganze Arm wehtut, ich mich nicht anstrengen soll, die 8 Schraubenlöcher im Knochen noch nicht zugewachsen sind mache ich heute Extremcouching.

Mal sehen, wie das Wetter morgen aussieht.


----------



## bone peeler (18. Mai 2010)

Überall kranke. Ich werd auch für eine weile pausieren müssen: Radl wird die Tage zu Canyon geschickt und meine angebliche Bizeps-Sehnen-Entzündung kristallisiert sich mehr und mehr zu einem Problem der Halswirbelsäule heraus...


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Trocken, naja, ich weiß nicht....


Nachdem ich wegen eines Wolkenbruchs erst mal in Frankfurt fest saß, habe ichs dann auch gelassen  Eigentlich schade wo ich doch mal meinen Univeganachfolger testen wollte.

@[email protected] lehne mich mal weit aussem Fenster und glaube den Wettervorhersagen für kommende Pfingsten Da wäre doch mal ne längere Tour angebracht????? Hatt jemand ne Idee? Ich höre:


Grüße

Google


----------



## trierer1985 (19. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute, komme zwar nicht aus Darmstadt aber bin am Wochenende in Darmstadt bei meiner Freundin. Wir hatten uns überlegt am Sonntag ne tour zu fahren! Doch leider kennen wir uns kein bisschen dort aus! Wenn bei euch eine Tour geplant ist würdet ihr uns mitnehmen?? 01791449464


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Nachdem ich wegen eines Wolkenbruchs erst mal in Frankfurt fest saß, habe ichs dann auch gelassen  Eigentlich schade wo ich doch mal meinen Univeganachfolger testen wollte.
> 
> @[email protected] lehne mich mal weit aussem Fenster und glaube den Wettervorhersagen für kommende Pfingsten Da wäre doch mal ne längere Tour angebracht????? Hatt jemand ne Idee? Ich höre:
> 
> ...



Was soll denn der Univeganachfolger werden?

... sind am überlegen ob wir am Samstag den Hoherodskopf ansteuern wollen. Hin über R3 - Südbahnradweg und zurück über den Vulkanradweg. Falls das für Dich oder irgend jemanden interessant ist, kannst Du Dich gerne melden.

Grüße

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (19. Mai 2010)

Macht Ihr auch was am Sonntag  Bei mir ist der Sonntag auf alle Fälle günstiger. Nur würde ich dann wegen des Andrangs so ne Route lieber net fahren wollen.

 "testen" wegen des Univeganachfolgers war wohl falsch ausgedrückt. Es gibt schon definitif Einen...Ja Ja da bin ich immer schnell 


trierer1985 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, komme zwar nicht aus Darmstadt aber bin am Wochenende in Darmstadt bei meiner Freundin. Wir hatten uns überlegt am Sonntag ne tour zu fahren! Doch leider kennen wir uns kein bisschen dort aus! Wenn bei euch eine Tour geplant ist würdet ihr uns mitnehmen?? 01791449464


Also wenn Ihr di Darmstädter Gegend abfahren wollt, probiert Ihr es doch mal in diesem Forum: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=19

Falls Ihr bei uns mitfahren wollt, natürlich auch gerne  Verfolgt einfach die Diskussion zum WE. Es steht noch nix fest.

@[email protected] Gibts noch Vorschläge für Sonntag??

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trierer1985 (19. Mai 2010)

Gut dann warte ich mal ab! Wie anspruchsvoll sind eure touren???


----------



## Adrenalino (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leutz,

mal ein kurzer Lagebericht von mir wenn es gestattet ist und es niemanden langweilt 

Die Vorbereitung für meine Langdistanz in Hannover am 06.06 sind so gut wie abgeschlossen, meine Form wollte ich eigentlich am kommenden Sonntag im fränkischen Altenkunstadt beim dortigen Triathlon über die Olympische Distanz ( 1,5km schwimmen/40km Rad/10km laufen ) testen.

Tja, eigentlich, das miese Wetter lässt die Wassertemperaturen nicht steigen und daher wurde für Sonntag das schwimmen ( meine Paradedisziplin ) abgesagt 

Naja, 1,5km bei aktuell 11,5° Wassertemperatur wären evtl. etwas frisch geworden, auch mit Neoprenanzug 

So wird nun nach DTU-Sportordnung ein Duathlon daraus gemacht. Blöd, Duathlons habe ich in der Vorbereitung genügend absolviert, ich hätte dringend einen Wettkampf mit Freiwasser gebraucht - kann man nicht ändern!

Wenn Hannover gelaufen ist gehe ich in die verdiente Regeneration, dann Urlaub und dann werde ich dem MTB wieder verstärkt Aufmerksamkeit widmen. Da steht u.a. noch eine traillastige Tour mit +2000hm im Taunus aus  die kommt dann im Sommer dran - so es diesen überhaupt noch gibt, derzeit hab ich das Gefühl wir rauschen vom Winter sofort in den Herbst über 

Euch jetzt schon viel Spaß an Pfingsten bei welchen Touren auch immer, soll ja für zumindest zwei Tage mal mild werden, unglaublich.....


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... sind am überlegen ob wir am Samstag den Hoherodskopf ansteuern wollen. Hin über R3 - Südbahnradweg und zurück über den Vulkanradweg. Falls das für Dich oder irgend jemanden interessant ist, kannst Du Dich gerne melden.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Bikeholic


Hoherotzkopp ... da war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, von daher hätte ich da ernsthaftes Interesse wenn der Start nicht vorm Aufstehen erfolgt 

Und Sonntag  ... hängt in erster Linie mal vom ab ob ich Samstag auf dem Hoherotzkopp stehe ...


----------



## Google (20. Mai 2010)

Ich bin bei Wind und Wetter diese Woche zur Arbeit unterwegs, einschließlich Freitag. Am Samstag mache ich erst mal ne Pause vom Drahtesel und dann muß ich mal den Neuen fahren. Außerdem stehen so langsam die schönen Klassiker an wenn schon mal das Wetter passt . Ich fahre am Sonntag zum Engländer  Da ich es noch als Einrollrunde verstehe,- bei dem Wetter bin ich eigentlich nur den Arbeitsweg gefahren und kaum Extratouren-, gehts vom Engländer flach zurück. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen.

*Am Sonntag Tour zum Engländer​*


trierer1985 schrieb:


> Gut dann warte ich mal ab! Wie anspruchsvoll sind eure touren???


 Schau mal in den Eintrag, da steht eigentlich alles drin. Ergänzend sei gesagt: Da wir nur Hinzus (landschaftlich schönes) Gelände fahren, mußt Du zum Engländer (Berg mit Gaststätte drauf ) circa 45 Km und um die 900 HM einplanen. Bis dahin wird die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit so bei 16/17 Km/h liegen. Zurück ist es dann flach und in etwa nochmal genauso weit (und wohl ein bisserl schneller...). 

Zur Hoherodskopftour am Samstag müßte mal bikeholic was sagen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Mai 2010)

trierer1985 schrieb:


> Gut dann warte ich mal ab! Wie anspruchsvoll sind eure touren???





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hoherotzkopp ... da war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, von daher hätte ich da ernsthaftes Interesse wenn der Start nicht vorm Aufstehen erfolgt
> 
> Und Sonntag  ... hängt in erster Linie mal vom ab ob ich Samstag auf dem Hoherotzkopp stehe ...





Google schrieb:


> Zur Hoherodskopftour am Samstag müßte mal bikeholic was sagen.



Also die Tour zum Hoherodskopf wird vertagt!

Der Hoherodskopf wird für meinen aktuellen Trainingszustand ein wenig arg heftig. Außerdem bin ich/wir abends noch zum Grillen eingeladen und ich möchte in absehbarer Zeit auch wieder zu Hause ankommen.

Wir weden statt dessen die Bayerische Schanz ansteuern.

Ein Freund von mir wird uns guiden und deshalb kann ich hier nur grobe Angaben machen.

Treffpunkt: Druckhaus Steinheim

Zeit: 09.00 Uhr

KM: 125

HM: 1400

Wer mitfahren möchte kann sich gerne anschließen. Nur bitte bis heute Abend 22:00 Uhr einen kurzen Vermerk hier im LMB Forum machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2010)

*@Bikeholic*, 09:00 Uhr neeee nicht für mich, da ist mir *@Google's *Startzeit tagsdrauf doch deutlich sympatischer. Also Frank wir sehen uns am Sonntag. Ich bin so gegen 10:30 bei Dir. Bis denn ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, 09:00 Uhr neeee nicht für mich, da ist mir *@Google's *Startzeit tagsdrauf doch deutlich sympatischer. Also Frank wir sehen uns am Sonntag. Ich bin so gegen 10:30 bei Dir. Bis denn ...



@Erdi: Falls Du lust hast und das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne nächsten Samstag den Hoherodskopf in Angriff nehmen!? Dann können wir auch gerne etwas später starten. Muß ohnehin morgens noch jemandem etwas tragen helfen, so dass die Startzeit dann wohl so gegen 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus wäre. 

@alle: Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Macht Ihr auch was am Sonntag  Bei mir ist der Sonntag auf alle Fälle günstiger. Nur würde ich dann wegen des Andrangs so ne Route lieber net fahren wollen.


 Weil Montag wohl das Wetter umschlagen soll, werden wir vermutlich auch am Sonntag eine Runde radeln. Falls wir uns anschließen wollen würden wir uns melden oder dann am Treffpunkt sein.

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2010)

*@Bikeholic*, ja kann man mal ins Auge fassen und die Startzeit ist ja auch um einiges humaner. Taunus habe ich auch nach wie vor im Kopf, habe da noch eine Runde vom 01. Mai nachzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trierer1985 (22. Mai 2010)

Hi Leute bin eben endlich in Darmstadt angekommen! Wir sind gerade ne tour nach Hofheim zum Waldgeist am planen hat jemand interesse mit zu fahren???


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2010)

*@Google*, wenn Du Dein fallsüchtiges Täschen suchst, ich hab's in meinem Rucksack gefunden


----------



## Google (25. Mai 2010)

Moin, moin an den Rest der kläglichen Aktiven 

@[email protected] War ja mal wieder klar, das wir das Teil in Deinem Rucksack vergessen  Bei der nächsten Tour machen wir Übergabe.

@[email protected] Fährst Du eigentlich wieder unter der Woche 

Die Woche frage ich allerdings mal net, bzw. plane nur kurzfristig wegen der phänomenalen Wetterprognose 

Zu den Wochenenplanungen: Ehrlich gesagt habe ich keine Lust ausnahmslos auf Radwegen zum Hoherodskopf zu fahren, erscheint mir ein wenig trist. Samstag ist bei mir wie gesagt auch eher schlecht. AABER: Wahrscheinlich ist eh alles vom Wetter abhängig, auch meine Planung. Ich werde mich melden falls ich dabei bin.

Lieber wäre mir der Sonntag mit einer längeren Geländetour oder auch gerne mit dem Renner, z. B. Spessart8 oder SpessOdKomb....Gelle Erdi01

Na ja schaun mer mal was das Wetter so zulässt. Ixch werde mich kurzfristig outen.

Ach, übrigens: Die Tour zum Engländer war sehr scheeeeee ...und von der Länge genau richtig 

@Bikeholic, [email protected] Seid Ihr Bayerische Schanz komplett gefahren? Wie wars bei Euch?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

der Guide hatte unterwegs kurz umdisponiert, wir sind am Samstag zum Kloster Engelberg gefahren. Nach 152 km und 900 HM waren wir wieder daheim. Bikeholic weiß jetzt auch, dass er nicht mehr bis zum Kreuzberg fahren muss um dort das so gelobte Bier zu probieren. Das wird nämlich auch im Kloster Engelberg ausgeschenkt.

Haben am Sonntag nur noch einen kurzen Abstecher nach Schönbusch in den Biergarten gemacht, so zum ausfahren, 72 km.

@google: ja, ich wollte diese Woche fahren, aber nicht heute. Habe gestern noch mein Radl gemütlich heimgeschafft und dabei festgestellt, dass ich einen Tag Ruhe brauche.

Donnerstag habe ich das Auto in der Inspektion, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen ist nehme ich den Wolf mit und fahre von der Werkstatt zum Dienst und dann wieder zur Werkstatt. Je nach dem wann mein Rolls Royce fertig ist, könnte ich dann direkt zum Druckhaus fahren, parken und von dort aus starten. Das Radl hab ich ja dabei. Morgen will ich mal wieder kurz die Sau rauslassen, nur ein paar Kilometer, quasi als Höhentraining auf der Ebene. Voraussetzung trocken.


----------



## Google (26. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> der Guide hatte unterwegs kurz umdisponiert, wir sind am Samstag zum Kloster Engelberg gefahren. Nach 152 km und 900 HM waren wir wieder daheim.


 

Zu Donnerstag sag ich erst mal nix. Wenns Wetter passt bin ich pünktlich um 17:00 Uhr weg und spätestens um 20:00 Uhr zuhause. Wir haben noch einen Termin. Ich meld mich morgen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Je nach dem wann mein Rolls Royce fertig ist, könnte ich dann direkt zum Druckhaus fahren, parken und von dort aus starten.





Google schrieb:


> Ich meld mich morgen.


Anett, wollen wir es riskieren? Schaffst Du es überhaupt um 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus  Ich möchte gerne pünktlich um 19:30 Uhr zuhause sein und gerne Gelände auf matschfreien Wegen fahren. Wenns unbedingt sein muß auch Main

Wettercom meint kein Regen in unserem Zeitfenster...

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2010)

Frank, nee, ich schaffe es nicht. Lt. Werkstatt kann ich das Auto um 17:00 Uhr abholen. Bis ich dann daheim oder in Hanau bin ist es 18:00 Uhr. Werde also ne kleine Saurunde drehen wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Google (27. Mai 2010)

Ok, vielleicht sieht man sich ja am WE 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hoherotzkopp ... da war ich auch schon lange nicht mehr, von daher hätte ich da ernsthaftes Interesse wenn der Start nicht vorm Aufstehen erfolgt
> 
> Und Sonntag  ... hängt in erster Linie mal vom ab ob ich Samstag auf dem Hoherotzkopp stehe ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, ja kann man mal ins Auge fassen und die Startzeit ist ja auch um einiges humaner. Taunus habe ich auch nach wie vor im Kopf, habe da noch eine Runde vom 01. Mai nachzuholen.



Hi Erdi, am Samstag wird es bei uns wohl auf den Hoherodskopf heraus laufen. Chaotenkind kann noch keine Trails fahren (wegen der kürzich opperierten Hand). Deshalb gerne später auf die Taunustrails. Jetzt wollte ich erst mal noch ein wenig Grundlage trainieren, außerdem hat es die ganze Woche geregnet und im Wald ist vermutlich noch schlammig. 

Die Tour hat so ungefähr 160-170Km und ca. 1600Hm. Kann es nicht mehr ganz genau sagen doch so ungefähr müßte das hinkommen. R3 und Südbahnradweg hoch Vulkanradweg wieder herunter.

Wenn Du Dich anschließen möchtest könnten wir gerne um 10:00 starten. Falls nicht würden wir möglicherweise auch früher starten.  Mein Plan Samstagmorgen noch einem Freund zu helfen wurde auf Freitag vorverlegt, deshalb die Änderung. ... und weil ich abends noch ausgehen möchte.  

@alle: Falls noch jemand Interesse hat kann er sich gerne melden!


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2010)

@alle:
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rennsteig und ob alle Wanderwegpassagen befahrbar sind oder ob stellenweise lieber auf den Rennsteigradweg ausgewichen werden sollte? Ich plane für Mitte Juli eine Tour und könnte noch ein paar Infos gebrauchen. 

Grüße an das Eisbärenuniversum


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die Tour hat so ungefähr 160-170Km und ca. 1600Hm.



*@Bikeholic*, Uff ... ich weis gar nicht ob ich dafür die Kondition habe  Aber ich möcht auf den Hoherotskopf, also werde ich Samstag um 10:00 unter der Brücke stehen. Komme mit Scalpel und dem Auto bis dahin


----------



## x-rossi (27. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rennsteig und ob alle Wanderwegpassagen befahrbar sind oder ob stellenweise lieber auf den Rennsteigradweg ausgewichen werden sollte? Ich plane für Mitte Juli eine Tour und könnte noch ein paar Infos gebrauchen.
> 
> Grüße an das Eisbärenuniversum


servus,

von ost nach west ist er schöner, und zwar komplett auf den trails. forstautobahnen sind natürlich auch jede menge dabei, aber bitte nicht auf die asphaltierten radwege ausweichen.

andersherum hättest du 3-4 tragepassagen. machbar ist der rennsteig auch an einem tag, und auch von west nach ost. aber die erfahrung überlasse ich gerne dir.

was sich auf der tour immer bewährt hat - 2 etappen (100 km/75 km) mit übernachtung in oberhof. oberhof liegt direkt am rennsteig. und dann schau, dass du so früh wie möglich noch betten im haus flora bekommst.

von hörschel (ende etappe zwei) bis eisenach (bahnhof) sinds dann noch 10 km. ich glaube, bis zum bahhof hatte ich aufgezeichnet.

wenn du dir ein paar eindrücke holen möchtest, findest du auf youtube ein paar videos. z.b.: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDkZF260pfA"]YouTube- Rennsteig 2009-06: 04 - GroÃer Beerberg, letzter Stopp vor Etappenende Oberhof[/nomedia]


grüße


----------



## karsten13 (27. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle:
> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Rennsteig und ob alle Wanderwegpassagen befahrbar sind oder ob stellenweise lieber auf den Rennsteigradweg ausgewichen werden sollte?



Wir sind im letzten Jahr mit ghost48 den Rennsteig gefahren.
Meiner Meinung nach ist alles fahrbar. Der Radweg ist ne langweilige WAB, ich würde das 'R' bevorzugen, auch wenn es mehr Körner kostet.

Rennsteig 2009: Bericht, GPS-Daten.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Ti-Racer (28. Mai 2010)

@ Karsten...

Fährst du die Tour irgendwann mal wieder ? Hört sich echt interessant an.
Bin jetzt auch wieder dabei mich fit zu halten das ich längere Touren mitkann.
Bloß das Wetter macht momentan leider net mit wenn ich mal frei hab ;-(


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Mai 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, Uff ... ich weis gar nicht ob ich dafür die Kondition habe  Aber ich möcht auf den Hoherotskopf, also werde ich Samstag um 10:00 unter der Brücke stehen. Komme mit Scalpel und dem Auto bis dahin



Alles klar dann sehen wir uns am Samstag am Druckhaus, um 10:00 Uhr unter der Brücke. 



x-rossi schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> von ost nach west ist er schöner, und zwar komplett auf den trails. forstautobahnen sind natürlich auch jede menge dabei, aber bitte nicht auf die asphaltierten radwege ausweichen.
> 
> ...


Hi Oliver, schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen! ... und besten Dank für die Info.  Wir werden den Rennsteig wohl von Eisenach nach Blankenstein fahren. Denn im Anschluß solls dann noch der grüne Dachradweg werden, der von Hof an der tschechischen Grenze bis zum Gr. Arber herunter führt. Wir werden wohl eine Woche unterwegs sein und insgesamt 572Km mit ca. 8700Hm unter die Stollen nehmen. Mal schauen wie es wird! Ist es laut Deiner Erfahrung besser im Haus Flora vorzureservieren oder bekommt mann dort auch spontan ein Zimmer?  





karsten13 schrieb:


> Wir sind im letzten Jahr mit ghost48 den Rennsteig gefahren.
> Meiner Meinung nach ist alles fahrbar. Der Radweg ist ne langweilige WAB, ich würde das 'R' bevorzugen, auch wenn es mehr Körner kostet.
> 
> Rennsteig 2009: Bericht, GPS-Daten.
> ...



Danke für die Info, bin noch immer am überlegen ob ich mir das Edge705 für diese und alle folgenden Touren zulegen sollte. Könnte glaube ich sehr helfen.

Falls ich mal wieder richtig fit bin würde auch ich mich falls Du die Tour mal wieder anbieten solltest (dann vorzugsweise von ost nach west) anschließen. 

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## x-rossi (28. Mai 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ist es laut Deiner Erfahrung besser im Haus Flora vorzureservieren oder bekommt mann dort auch spontan ein Zimmer?


haus flora ist halt kein hotel. aber spontan wirst du in oberhof sicher auch was finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (28. Mai 2010)

Ti-Racer schrieb:


> Fährst du die Tour irgendwann mal wieder ? Hört sich echt interessant an.





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Falls ich mal wieder richtig fit bin würde auch ich mich falls Du die Tour mal wieder anbieten solltest (dann vorzugsweise von ost nach west) anschließen.



Nur zur Klarstellung: Ich hab die Tour im letzten Jahr nicht angeboten/organisiert. Das war - wie schon geschrieben - ghost48.

Vorstellen könnte ich mir das Ganze nochmal, aber konkrete Planungen gibt es von mir dazu momentan nicht.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Ti-Racer (29. Mai 2010)

Ich hab das schon verstanden...
Also falls du das mal im Hinterkopf hast ich bin dabei ;-)

@ Google wollt mal fragen was bei euch so geplant ist ?
Fahre mal am Sonntag ne Übungstour nach Aschaffenburg
Edit: so wie ich sehe wird das warscheinlich nichts ausser Regen ;-(


----------



## Google (30. Mai 2010)

Hi, ich war gestern schon mit dem Renner unterwegs. Momentan ist ja (meist) nich viel mit planen 

Ich sag mal vorsichtig, dass ich am Dienstag ins Gelände möchte. Noch wer Interesse?

@bikeholic, Chaotenkind, Erdi01, das Wetter scheint tatsächlich tendenziell besser zu werden. Und, steigt bei Euch Tauber Jagstal?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Mai 2010)

Gelände... hm, ich wollte morgen zur Arbeit radeln, aber mit der Sau wg. dem höheren Trainingsfaktor und weil der Wolf schon reisefertig für Tauber-/Jagstal ist. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich damit bei dir hinterher komme. Ich entdecke auf diesem Rad gerade die Langsamkeit bergauf und in der Ebene. Letzte Woche Schlüsselblumen auf ner Wiese wargenommen, die habe ich da vorher noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hi, ich war gestern schon mit dem Renner unterwegs. Momentan ist ja (meist) nich viel mit planen
> ...
> 
> @bikeholic, Chaotenkind, Erdi01, das Wetter scheint tatsächlich tendenziell besser zu werden. Und, steigt bei Euch Tauber Jagstal?
> ...


Wo mim Renner warste denn? 

Also Bikeholic und ich waren noch auf dem Hohen, chaotenkind und Siam nicht mehr, sie hatten sich schon Richtung Heimat verabschiedet. Ingo und ich sind dann dem Vulki bis nach HU gefolgt. Also fast, bei Bruchköbel hatten wir den Weg verlohren. Ich war ganz erstaunt, dass der Vulki jetzt bis nach Hanau führt 

Wegen Taubertal *@Bikeholic, chaotenkind* habt Ihr Ruhe vor mir  Ich habe zu lange gewartet, klappt bei mir nicht mehr ...

D.h. *@Frank* ich kann DO, SA und SO  Ein Tag möcht ich auch auf den Renner, denk an Hafenlohrtal oder mal per Renner auf die Geishöhe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juni 2010)

Aber dann beim nächsten Mal!

@google: bin heute doch vierrädrig zur Arbeit, habe für heute noch kurzfristig einen Termin reingewürgt bekommen.
Wenn ich heute nachmittag mit dem Staubsauger und Waschmaschine quälen fertig bin, drehe ich nur noch ne kleine Runde über die Hohe Straße nach Bergen und die Schöne Aussicht wieder runter nach Bischem. Matschpackung inclusive!

Da fällt mir gerade ein. Welche Farbe hatten die Gleitrohre deiner Gabel am Univega. Habe bei einem der osteuropäischen Angler am Main ein schwarzes Univega-Hardtail gesehen mit ner weißen Gabel. Fabrikat der Gabel konnte ich nicht erkennen, wollte auch nicht so auffällig gucken.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also Bikeholic und ich waren noch auf dem Hohen, chaotenkind und Siam nicht mehr, sie hatten sich schon Richtung Heimat verabschiedet. Ingo und ich sind dann dem Vulki bis nach HU gefolgt. Also fast, bei Bruchköbel hatten wir den Weg verlohren. Ich war ganz erstaunt, dass der Vulki jetzt bis nach Hanau führt



Hi Volker, kannst Du mir bitte den Link zur Hoherodskopftour mit Deinen hochgeladenen GPS-Daten senden. Interessiert mich brennend, wo wir den Vulki verlohren haben.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen Taubertal *@Bikeholic, chaotenkind* habt Ihr Ruhe vor mir  Ich habe zu lange gewartet, klappt bei mir nicht mehr ...


Na dann vielleicht im nächsten Jahr!


----------



## Google (1. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo mim Renner warste denn? ..........................
> 
> *@Frank* ich kann DO, SA und SO  Ein Tag möcht ich auch auf den Renner, denk an Hafenlohrtal oder mal per Renner auf die Geishöhe.


Ich habe meine Rennerhausrunde gedreht 

Do, Sa und So hab ich auch frei aber Ausgang bekomme ich vorzugsweise am Sonntag, wenn alle Stricke reißen auch Samstag. Hafenlohrtal ist ziemlich heftig? So genau kenne ich nicht mehr die Daten. Spessart8 ist mom das höchste der Gefühle...Ich sags mal als Anhaltspunkt. Wie sind die Daten von der Geishöhe? Kann ich da irgendwo mim Renner einsteigen Da ich Spessart8 nicht gefahren bin, hab ich immer noch Bock drauf  Ich fahre aber gerne auch was anderes wenns nicht heftiger als die 8 ist. Sach mal was. Meine bessere Hälfte möchte nämlich das WE verplanen 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Welche Farbe hatten die Gleitrohre deiner Gabel am Univega. Habe bei einem der osteuropäischen Angler am Main ein schwarzes Univega-Hardtail gesehen mit ner weißen Gabel. Fabrikat der Gabel konnte ich nicht erkennen, wollte auch nicht so auffällig gucken.


Nee, war ne schwarze Reba drinne. Das Teil sehe ich wahrscheinlich eh nie wieder. Wenigstens gabs zu meiner Überraschung die Neupreisrückerstattung von der Hausrat . Ohne Rechnung...Sehr kulant!

Ich bin heute schon früher von der frustigen Arbeit los und bin  mal richtig gemütlich 3 Stunden gesurft und hab Musik gehört. Auch mal ganz nett.


@Bikeholic, Chaotenkind, viel Spass bei Eurer WE-Tour. Gutes Wetter muß ich ja nicht mehr wünschen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber dann beim nächsten Mal!





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Na dann vielleicht im nächsten Jahr!



Oder schon früher! Ich kann mir durchaus auch mal ein WE-Trip vorstellen. Also SA irgendwohin und SO wieder zurück. 

*@Google*, dann lass Dich von Iris mal verplanen und sage mir wann Du radfahren darfst  Mir ist's egal, auch was wir fahren. Ich weis so auf Anhieb jeder wo die eine noch die andere Route langführt  Geishöhe war ich halt noch nicht mim Renner, von daher werde ich da mal was zusammenklicken und meld mich nochmal wie das aussieht, entscheiden können wir dann immer noch. Aber Hafenlohrtal war doch auch nicht sooo viel - oder  Ist doch ein TAL, man muß nur einwenig rein und raus fahren 

P.S. *@Bikeholic*, jetzt hätt ich's fast schon wieder vergessen - KLICK KLACK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Juni 2010)

Dann lass uns Sonntag was fahren. Eher kürzer als länger...wo ich mim Rad einsteigen kann.....und wo man zwischendurch mal regenerieren kann..Du verstehst?  Ansonsten habe ich wie immer keine besonderen Wünsche 

Die kommenden Tage müssen wir eh mal langsam den August weiterplanen. Können wir ja am Sonntag besprechen wie es weiter geht.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2010)

OK, *Sonntag* dann um *11:00* in *Hörstein* an der *Kreuzung* wo es nach Hohl hoch geht. Entspannen kannst Du dann oben auf der Geishöhe, damit weist Du schon mal wo's hin geht. Ich habe das so zusammengeklickt, dass es nach der Geishöhe tendenziell nur noch ins Maintal runterrollt. Von dort über Babenhausen ins Rodgau. In Jügesheim trennen sich unsere Wege wieder. Du rollst geradeaus nach HU und ich links weg nach Dtz. Die Wege sind für uns in etwa gleich ca. 130 KM 1400 HM

Bis denn ...


----------



## Sakir (2. Juni 2010)

huhu

hat morgen um die Mittagszeit jemand etwas geplant und/oder Lust auf bissel radeln ?  

egal ob RR oder MTB

Michael


----------



## sipaq (2. Juni 2010)

@Sakir

Nicht am Mittag, sondern schon um 9.30 Uhr fahr ich ab Oberursel-Hohemark in den Taunus. Wenn Du Lust, trag Dich im LMB ein.


----------



## Google (2. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, *Sonntag* dann um *11:00* in *Hörstein* an der *Kreuzung* wo es nach Hohl hoch geht.


 Ei dann machen wir das mal so. Bis denne


----------



## Sakir (2. Juni 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> @Sakir
> 
> Nicht am Mittag, sondern schon um 9.30 Uhr fahr ich ab Oberursel-Hohemark in den Taunus. Wenn Du Lust, trag Dich im LMB ein.



grrrr.... habe heute mein Genius zur Inspektion gebracht.... 
daher eher nicht Taunus...

trotzdem danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (2. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Oder schon früher! Ich kann mir durchaus auch mal ein WE-Trip vorstellen. Also SA irgendwohin und SO wieder zurück.
> 
> 
> P.S. *@Bikeholic*, jetzt hätt ich's fast schon wieder vergessen - KLICK KLACK



Besten Dank für den Link! ... da siehste genau wo wir das kleine Böglein hineingestrampelt haben. 

Klar können wir mal übers WE mit einer Übernachtung etwas ins Auge fassen. 

Schönes Wochenende ... auch an die anderen Eisbären!
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> huhu
> 
> hat morgen um die Mittagszeit jemand etwas geplant und/oder Lust auf bissel radeln ?
> 
> ...


Also ich plan morgen auch um die Mittagszeit mit dem Renner in den ODW zu starten. Wenn das für Dich von Interesse ist, freue ich mich Dich zu sehen. Wird aber eher "nur" ne mittlere Runde max 100 KM und 1000 HM.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Klar können wir mal übers WE mit einer Übernachtung etwas ins Auge fassen.
> 
> Bikeholic


Vllt mal zu Deiner "Burg Irgendwas ... in die Röhn ?!" Jedenfalls bin ich bei so WE-Trips 100% dabei. Da brauchts keine große Planung mit Urlaub und so, einfach auf's Rad und ab ... 

Jetzt erstmal Euch viel Spaß.

*@Google*, Alles klar bis Sonntag


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, Chaotenkind, viel Spass bei Eurer WE-Tour. Gutes Wetter muß ich ja nicht mehr wünschen
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt erstmal Euch viel Spaß.



Danke! ... schaue jetzt noch mal ins Wetterradar und dann gehts los. 

Bis denne!

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (6. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, *Sonntag* dann um *11:00* in *Hörstein* an der *Kreuzung* wo es nach Hohl hoch geht. Entspannen kannst Du dann oben auf der Geishöhe, damit weist Du schon mal wo's hin geht.


Klasse Tour war das heute Volker  Das war wie Urlaub! Mensch, ich bin immer wieder überwältigt bei dem Weitblick und der Landschaft des Spessarts......"Und hier in der Nähe wohnst Du tatsächlich?" "So schön hast Du es hier?" 

Ab KM 100 hab ich dann allerdings schon gemerkt, dass ich öfters mal wieder mehr Leistung abrufen muß. Zum Glück gings eben zurück und Glückshormone hatte ich ja eh genug 

Grüße

Google

..........Ne Tour nächste Woche, kommenden Dienstag???.....es soll bislang regnen, d.h. erst mal kein Tourenvorschlag


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2010)

Ja @Frank, mir hats auch gefallen. Ich hätte mir nur noch ein kleineren Gang hoch zur Geishöhe gewünscht. Bei mir waren es jetzt 136 KM und bei Dir? 

Bis die Tage ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2010)

Wieder zurück! 410 km und 2400 HM in 3 Tagen. Hab den Dicken ein wenig gebremst, mehr als ein 20er Schnitt war nicht drin. Hatte mir letzte Woche ne Magenschleimhautentzündung eingefangen und während der Tour von Magentropfen, Wasser und Kamillentee gelebt. Aber das Wetter war gut und gestern endlich wieder feste Nahrung

@Google: Ich schau mal wegen Dienstag. Müsste 16.30 an der Fähre zu schaffen sein wenn es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Google (7. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> den Dicken


 Hö, hö....


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @Google: Ich schau mal wegen Dienstag. Müsste 16.30 an der Fähre zu schaffen sein wenn es trocken bleibt.


Die Prognose sieht ja heute schon wieder viel bessser aus. Alles ist drin. Schaun mer mal morgen 

@[email protected] Wenns am Donnerstag trocken ist, wäre vielleicht mal wieder ne lockere Geländetour drin. Nur mal so vorab als kleine Ankündigung....Vielleicht spielt das Wetter ja mal mit 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Die Prognose sieht ja heute schon wieder viel bessser aus. Alles ist drin.


 
Gerade mal geschaut. Leichtes Gewitter und leichter Regen. Da bin ich raus. Vor allem bei Gewitter. Bin heute Nachmittag im Außendienst. Wenn es gut aussieht und sich der letzte Termin kurz gestaltet, stehe ich 16:30 an der Rumpenheimer. Wenn ich nicht da sein sollte, einfach durchfahren!


----------



## Google (8. Juni 2010)

Genau so machen wir es. Bis eventuell später.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juni 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (10. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Leut,
Dreieich lebt natürlich auch noch. Aber ich war in den letzten Monaten beruflich zu sehr beschäftigt, um mir abends noch Internet-Orgien anzutun. Rad gefahren bin ich natürlich weiterhin.
Hier Hinweise auf Touren in der nächsten Zeit. Start ist immer am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen.
Wir sind eigentlich Genuß-Biker und machen normalerweise immer eine Einkehr-Pause in einem netten Lokal.
Bei unseren Mittwochs-Touren ist der Andrang inzwischen so groß (zwischen 20-30 Teilnehmern), dass wir immer mit zwei Gruppen fahren, eine Sportliche fährt Schnitt 22-24 km/h, d.h. in der Ebene Tempo 30, die gemütliche fährt einen Schnitt von 19 km/h, d.h: Tempo 25 in der Ebene. Diese Touren finden jeden Mittwoch um 18 Uhr 30 statt, egal wie das Wetter ist. In den letzten 18 Monaten ist kein Termin ausgefallen.
Grüße
loti

   Samstag, 12.06.2010, 09:00 - 19:00
          MTB-Tour durch die Regionalparks
             90 km, kleine Anstiege
        Mit der S-Bahnfahrt bis Nieder-Höchstadt, dann besichtigen wir die Regionalparks von Kriftel, Okriftel, Hattersheim, Wicker und Hochheim. Nach der Mittagspause geht es durch den Stadtwald auf Singletrails zurück nach Dreieich.
  Tourende: ca. 19 Uhr
  Kosten: S-Bahn-Fahrt
  Leiter:Rüdiger Schrimpf, Ellen Schrimpf

  Mittwoch, 16.06.2010, 18:30 - 20:30
         Mit Tempo durchs Gerände
             40 km, 
        Abfahrt:   18:30 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
  Ankunft:  20:30 Uhr    Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

  Sonntag, 20.06.2010, 09:00
         MTB-Tour zum Buchberg 
             110 km, 800 Höhenmeter, hügelig
        Im Gelände geht es zum Patershäuser Hof, weiter nach Rembrücken, Weiskirchen und Klein-Krotzenburg. Dort überqueren wir den Main, fahren durch die Kinzigauen zur Barbarossaquelle und erreichen schließlich den Buchberg. An Hanau vorbei geht es zu den Dietesheimer Steinbruchseen, dann über Obertshausen zurück nach Dreieich. 
  Helmpflicht! Rückkehr ca. 18 Uhr.
  Leiter: Lothar Klötzing


----------



## sipaq (11. Juni 2010)

@loti:
Wie hoch ist denn der Asphaltanteil bei Euch? Wenn ich mir das km/hm Verhältnis so ansehe, sieht das für mich eher nach Renner-Tour aus. 800hm schaff ich im Taunus auch schon nach 25km...


----------



## loti (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Sipaq,
der Asphaltanteil ist sehr gering, der Trailanteil sehr hoch. Die "schnelle" Gruppe trainiert für Frammersbach, die wollen alle unter 3:30 h für die Mitteldistanz bleiben. Ich führe normalerweise die "gemütliche" Gruppe, aber auch da ist der Trailanteil über 50%, Rest breite Waldwege, kaum Asphalt.
Gruß
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Juni 2010)

@google & Erdi,
was steht denn bei Euch dieses Wochenende auf dem Programm?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2010)

Moin Ingo, Frank und ich sind Sonntag mim Renner verabredet.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin Ingo, Frank und ich sind Sonntag mim Renner verabredet.


Moin Volker, mit dem Renner das fällt mangels Renner bei mir flach. Falls Du Deine 1. Mai Tour nachholen möchtest sag bitte bescheid. Ich wäre interessiert! Viel Spass.


----------



## Google (12. Juni 2010)

Moin, Ihr seid aber früh wach 

Der Sonntag scheint auch die bessere Wahl zu sein (hoffentlich) und Renner auch wenn ich das Wetter gerade so sehe  Ich war am Donnerstag im Gelände unterwegs, man merkt, dass es die Tage geregnet hat...Jedenfalls wollten wir mal schnell dreistellig am Stück fahren und wieder pünktlich zur Formel1 und zum Fußball zurück sein. Volker, ne fünfminütige  Riegelpause ist aber schon drin???

War die geplante Maitour irgendwas mit dem Franky  Da wäre ich auch dabei wobei Sonntag zunächst einmal immer der von mir favorisierte Tag ist. Ultima Ratio ist Samstag. Liegt halt daran, dass der Samstag meist die einzige Möglichkeit ist, wo ich mal vor einer längeren WE-Tour ohne biken ruhen kann. Ingo, Sonntag ist ja bei Dir meistens "No go"?? Schon irgendwie blöd wo wir eh so wenige Aktive sind.

Was macht Ihr am WE?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2010)

Die "Mairunde" ist ein Taunustrip dehn ich von WE zu WE verschiebe. 

Das Wetter sieht momentan besser aus als gedacht, deswegen mache ich mich jetzt startklar für die Dtz.Rennerrunde ...


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ingo, Sonntag ist ja bei Dir meistens "No go"?? Schon irgendwie blöd wo wir eh so wenige Aktive sind.
> 
> Was macht Ihr am WE?
> 
> ...



Hi Frank, ja bin Sonntagsnachmittags eben meistens noch am arbeiten. Für diese Wochenende war eigentlich der Samstag ausgesucht um mal ne Runde zu radeln. Doch wetterbedingt haben wir das jetzt erst mal zurückgestellt. Da ich morgen nicht wirklich lange Zeit habe werden es bei mir wohl wieder 14 Tage am Stück werden, an denen ich nicht aufs Rad komme. Ich kann Dir sagen, dass zumindest für meinen Zeitplan unpassende Wetter und meine häufigen Dienstreisen, machen mir dieses Jahr so richtig Laune.     :kotz:

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das Wetter sieht momentan besser aus als gedacht, deswegen mache ich mich jetzt startklar für die Dtz.Rennerrunde ...





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Doch wetterbedingt haben wir das jetzt erst mal zurückgestellt.
> Grüße
> Bikeholic


... erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man denk. 

Ich dachte ich schau heute dem Regen beim fallen zu ... gekommen ist: dass ich heute bei herrlichen Sonnenschein im Garten des Hippelsbacher Bauernkaffees saß und Erbeerkuchen reingeschauffelt habe und dabei den Blick auf die Neunkirchnerhöhe genossen habe 

Und jetzt warte ich auf die F1 Qualli ...


----------



## Google (12. Juni 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ich kann Dir sagen, dass zumindest für meinen Zeitplan unpassende Wetter und meine häufigen Dienstreisen, machen mir dieses Jahr so richtig Laune.     :kotz:


Ich wills mir gar nicht vorstellen. Kann Dich gut verstehen. Umso mehr würde ich mich freuen (und der Erdi01 auch ) Wenn wir es in Malle mal so richtig krachen lassen könnten  Vielleicht klappts ja. Ihr würdet es sicherlich nicht bereuen 

@Erdi01, wenn ich gerade die fetten Wolken am Himmel sehe, kann man für morgen nur das Beste hoffen. Übrigens haben wir gerade ne schöne Familientour nach Seligenstadt hinter uns gebracht.

Grüße 

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juni 2010)

Glück gehabt Volker! ... falls Du nächsten Samstag den Feldi ansteuern magst um die Trails abzureiten wäre ich bei trockenem Wetter dabei. Ansonsten (auch nur bei trockenem Wetter) wollte ich die Trails der Barbarossaquelle mit denen des Hahnenkamms kombinieren. So ähnlich wie Frank und ich mal fuhren. Frank wie siehts aus, Interesse?

Mal sehen Frank vielleicht wird es ja etwas mit Malle.


----------



## Google (13. Juni 2010)

@Erdi01, war ne klasse *Rennerrampentour *  Ist sie zu stark bist Du zu schwach!! 

Die an Alzheimer erkrankte Kedi mit Freund haben wir auch während der Tour von Hohl hoch überholt. Das war wohl zu viel für die Beiden, mit Ach und Krach, an der Ehre gepackt, mußten Sie uns noch kurz vorm Gipfel überholen  Ganz so fit scheint die "Kleene" sie nicht mehr zu sein, hat ein bisserl zugelegt.

@Bikeholic, mal sehen was die Tage so wettermäßig sagen und worauf ich Lust Ende der Woche habe. Schaun mer mal.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, war ne klasse *Rennerrampentour *  Ist sie zu stark bist Du zu schwach!!


13-16-18% Rampen fahren sich mit 12-23 nicht wirklich entspannt  Dafür hatt man innerhalb 38KM die ersten 1000HM auf der Uhr und da ging noch mehr, das waren lange nicht alle Rampen. Aber nach Geishöhe letztes WE, ODW gestern und Spessartrampen heute ist mein Bedarf nach Renner erstmal gedeckt.


> Ganz so fit scheint die "Kleene" sie nicht mehr zu sein, hat ein bisserl zugelegt.


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Hättst mal mehr auf Ihren runden *Tritt* geachtet  Dazu kenn ich sie einfach zu gut: Sie hätt uns nie fahren lassen, nur aus Rücksicht auf Ihren Freund hatt sie den Hammer nicht ausgepackt.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, mal sehen was die Tage so wettermäßig sagen und worauf ich Lust Ende der Woche habe. Schaun mer mal.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


... und worauf? Das Wetter ist nicht so toll gemeldet. Ich glaub ich habe nur Lust auf GA-Einheit. Vllt steuere ich ganz unspektakulär den Bäcker in Klingenberg an 

Ob's regnet ist mir eigentlich egal, da kann ich meine Regenjacke die heute endlich angekommen ist mal ausprobieren. So lang wie die gebraucht hatt, ist die sicher übern großen Teich geschwommen 

So jetzt aber erstmal nem Platz vor unserem großen TFT in der Firma sichern ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (18. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vllt steuere ich ganz unspektakulär den Bäcker in Klingenberg an ...


 Gleich mal die Halbzeitpause genutzt 

Jo, Klingenberg wäre schon in Ordnung. Ich bin letzten Sonntag zuletzt aufs Rad gekommen, ist ne gute Einrollrunde 

Allerdings Sonntag und wenns nicht dauerhaft regnet. Wäre 11:00 Uhr an der Kilianusbrücke OK?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und worauf? Das Wetter ist nicht so toll gemeldet. Ich glaub ich habe nur Lust auf GA-Einheit. Vllt steuere ich ganz unspektakulär den Bäcker in Klingenberg an
> 
> Ob's regnet ist mir eigentlich egal, da kann ich meine Regenjacke die heute endlich angekommen ist mal ausprobieren. So lang wie die gebraucht hatt, ist die sicher übern großen Teich geschwommen





Google schrieb:


> Gleich mal die Halbzeitpause genutzt
> 
> Jo, Klingenberg wäre schon in Ordnung. Ich bin letzten Sonntag zuletzt aufs Rad gekommen, ist ne gute Einrollrunde
> 
> ...


Hi zusammen, 
bei mir siehts Sonntag eher schlecht aus! Falls sich Samstag jemand zum Radeln aufraffen möchte wäre ich dabei!? ... und GA-Einheit hört sich nach 14 tägiger Radabstinenz auch gut an. 

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2010)

*@Bikeholic, Google,* echt schade das immer nur der Eine oder Andere kann  Ich habe mich jetzt aber auch für *Sonntag* entschieden, um *11:00* aber an der *Seligenstädter Fähre* wenn's recht ist. Bis dann ...


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic, Google,* echt schade das immer nur der Eine oder Andere kann  Ich habe mich jetzt aber auch für *Sonntag* entschieden, um *11:00* aber an der *Seligenstädter Fähre* wenn's recht ist. Bis dann ...


... manchmal passt es eben nicht! Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Google (19. Juni 2010)

Na ja...dieses Jahr passt es eher selten  

@Erdi01, Ok 11:00 Uhr an der Fähre. 

Gibts noch Mitfahrer ab Druckhaus? 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Google (20. Juni 2010)

War doch ne nette GA-Tour zum Bäcker. Und der Abstecher vom Main weg war auch ganz nett  Shopper, nette Überraschung 

Ab jetzt gehts aber wieder mehr ins Gelände 

Letzte Woche war bei mir nix mit Biken dafür aber kommende Woche:

*Gelände am Dienstag​*
Die Tour wird circa 60 KM mit circa 800 HM im eher zügigen/flüssigen Tempo gefahren und führt zunächst über den X11er-Kälberau-Hahnenkamm-Fernblick-Birkenhainer-Heim. Mitfahrer mit guter Grundlagenkondi sind willkommen.

Volker, wegen Deiner anvisierten Tour am kommenden Samstag muß ich wie gesagt mal schauen. Wenns geht, bin ich natürlich dabei.


Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (20. Juni 2010)

Aloha...

mein Radel ist seit gestern auch wieder da. Morgen werd ich´s mal zusammenschrauben und mal wieder anfangen zu fahren... hab ja jetzt lange nichts gemacht. Wenn ich dann wieder etwas Kondi aufgebaut habe fahr ich auch mal wieder mit...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juni 2010)

Melde mich mal zurück aus dem schönen Harz. Die Wildsau den Brocken hochgetrieben, viele Trails mit Wurzelteppichen und großen Felsbrocken abgefahren. Das was man bei uns unter verblockt bezeichnet, läuft dort unter "Schotterweg". Teilweise verdammt großer Schotter. aber schee wars. Wenn die CD mit den Bildern da ist gibt es auch noch Beweisfotos. War leider ziemlich kalt, morgens beim losfahren noch nicht mal 6°C!

Da Bikeholic und ich gestern noch ne Hahnenkammrunde gefahren sind und ich heute mit dem Wolf zur Arbeit bin, reicht mir das als Training. Ich fahre erst wieder Donnerstag!

PS: auf der Abfahrt vom Brocken haben wir zwei Rennradfahrer gesehen, die den letzten Kilometer GESCHOBEN haben. Auf Asphalt wohlgemerkt. Ich glaube den glühen jetzt noch die Ohren von dem, was sie von uns zu hören bekommen haben. Und einen MTB-Fahrer mit Elektrounterstützung haben wir tatsächlich auch gesehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Juni 2010)

Tach zusammen,
Inspiration erwünscht! ... hat jemand am Samstag Lust eine Runde zu Radeln? 

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juni 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> Inspiration erwünscht! ... hat jemand am Samstag Lust eine Runde zu Radeln?
> 
> Grüße
> Bikeholic



Bei mir stehen derzeit alle Vorzeichen auf Taunustour am Samstag ab Dtz mit Gemini ... damit es wenigstens noch einmal bewegt wird bevor es zusammen mit Rush, Prophet, Scalpel und Co. zu Geld gemacht wird um freie Finanzmittel zu schaffen für Neues Speilzeug *sapper* aber dann mit 140mm Lefty aufgebaut, nur ne Lefty macht ein Cannondale zum Cannondale


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (23. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen derzeit alle Vorzeichen auf Taunustour am Samstag ab Dtz mit Gemini ... damit es wenigstens noch einmal bewegt wird bevor es zusammen mit Rush, Prophet, Scalpel und Co. zu Geld gemacht wird um freie Finanzmittel zu schaffen für Neues Speilzeug *sapper* aber dann mit 140mm Lefty aufgebaut, nur ne Lefty macht ein Cannondale zum Cannondale


Hi Volker, das wird ja ein denkwürdiger Ausritt!  ... eine Ära geht quasi zu Ende.   Das neue Teil sieht allerdings auch ganz verlockend aus. Taunus hört sich ganz interessant an und ich hatte ohne hin vor mich auf dem Ritt anzuschließen. Wenn das Wetter mitmacht komme ich gerne mit!  

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## Google (23. Juni 2010)

Moin allerseits

bei mir wirds wieder der Sonntag. Das ist für mich am sinnvollsten, sagen mir schon heute meine Beine . Je nachdem wie Deutschland heute spielt, gibts am Sonntag ne große Tour nach Bad Orb mit Shopper als Guide oder eine kürzere in heimischen Gefilden.

@Shopper, wenn am Sonntag Deutschlan spielt, können wir ja auch ne kürzere Runde fahren, z.B. 10:30 Uhr bis circa 14:30/15:00 Uhr Haustür. Ist ja auch schon ganz passabel. Ich meld mich.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> um freie Finanzmittel zu schaffen für Neues Speilzeug *sapper*


 Da Du nach dem Alpencrossrucksack nun auch das geeignete Bike mit anzuschaffen scheinst, führt kein Weg mehr am Alpencross 2011 vorbei!! Gell??  Shopper würde auch mitfahren und ist schon am Blättern in geeigneter Lektüre  

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bei mir stehen derzeit alle Vorzeichen auf Taunustour am Samstag ab Dtz mit Gemini ... damit es wenigstens noch einmal bewegt wird bevor es zusammen mit Rush, Prophet, Scalpel und Co. zu Geld gemacht wird um freie Finanzmittel zu schaffen für Neues Speilzeug *sapper* aber dann mit 140mm Lefty aufgebaut, nur ne Lefty macht ein Cannondale zum Cannondale


 
Größe S ist zu groß für mich! Dass die nix in 15" oder 16" haben" 

@google: ich fahre am Sonntag den Spessartbike, deshalb für Samstag und Sonntag out of order!


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Volker, das wird ja ein denkwürdiger Ausritt!  ... eine Ära geht quasi zu Ende.
> Bikeholic


Na ja Ära ... die hatt noch nie begonnen für's Gemini, dazu steht es zu viel rum. Dieses Jahr noch keinen Meter gefahren, für die Bomber der allererste Einsatz, keine Ahnung wie die funzt  Wegen Samstag melde ich mich mit Treffpunkt und Zeit nochmal.


Google schrieb:


> ... führt kein Weg mehr am Alpencross 2011 vorbei!! Gell??
> Google


Wiso auch vorbei ... wenn drüüüüber  Und ob das wirklich mit nem neuen Jekyll passiert weis auch noch keiner. Ich würde nach nach dem ich eh schon habe derzeit wohl den Propheten in 140mm Version aufbauen, damit komme ich da auch prima drüüüüber ... Will damit sagen, weniger die Radfrage entscheidet als mehr die Urlaubsfrage. 

Und überhaupt wie kann man kommenden Sonntag ans radl denken, wo der Klassiker jetzt ansteht


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen Samstag melde ich mich mit Treffpunkt und Zeit nochmal.


Ok!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2010)

So, hier kommt der Beweis, dass frau 16,2 kg auf den Brocken im Harz hochgefahren hat.
War zwar an diesem Tag saukalt, aber das Foto war es mir wert.





Und runter war es noch kälter! Bibber...


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2010)

Ich hab auch brav bei den Ladys gelesen, was Ihr im Harz so getrieben habt. Bikeholic wäre sicherlich gerne Euer Guide gewesen 

@[email protected] Viel Glück beim Spessartbike Das wird diesmal ne Hitzeschlacht 

@Erdi, Den Cross kriegen wir schon irgendwie hin 

Was fürn Klassiker meinst Du eigentlich  Ich fahr zwar gerne Rad, bin aber net so der Gucker.

@Shopper, was issn jetzt mit Sonntag? Zeit wie gehabt aber eben ne Runde bei uns? Ok??

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hab auch brav bei den Ladys gelesen, was Ihr im Harz so getrieben habt. Bikeholic wäre sicherlich gerne Euer Guide gewesen
> Google


 
Aha, auch ein heimlicher männlicher Mitleser!

Tja, nur fürs guiden ne Geschlechtsumwandlung auf die Schnelle hinzubekommen ist allerdings schwierig! Und hinterher wieder alles rückgängig machen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Was fürn Klassiker meinst Du eigentlich  Ich fahr zwar gerne Rad, bin aber net so der Gucker.
> Google


 
Fußball! 
Deutschland gegen England!

Wird ja am Montag in der Zeitung stehen, wie es ausgegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shopper (24. Juni 2010)

@ [email protected]  Das können wir so machen,10:30 Uhr am Parkplatzhttp://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/smile.gif

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Google (24. Juni 2010)

@Shopper, ok alles klar! Bis denne 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Fußball!
> Deutschland gegen England!
> 
> Wird ja am Montag in der Zeitung stehen, wie es ausgegangen ist.


 Ob das der Erdi tatsächlich meinte bezweifele ich. Oder Ihr habt beide nicht aufgepasst ..denn:





Google schrieb:


> @Shopper, wenn am Sonntag Deutschlan spielt, können wir ja auch ne kürzere Runde fahren, z.B. 10:30 Uhr bis circa 14:30/15:00 Uhr Haustür.





Grüße 

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2010)

Besten Dank Erdi fürs das gestrige Guiden! War eine super Tour mit sehr schönen, super verblockten, technisch anspruchsvollen Trails. 

... die hätten bestimmt auch Google fun gemacht. 

Gerne mal wieder.

Gruß
Bikeholic

Ps: Komme gerade vom Spessartmarathon in Frammersbach zurück und habe heute im Gegensatz zu den letzten Jahren nur staubige Gesichter gesehen und keine schlammbespritzten.  Waren wohl super Bedingungen und bei dem Wetter wäre sogar ich gerne mitgefahren. Vielleicht im nächsten Jahr.



Google schrieb:


> Ich hab auch brav bei den Ladys gelesen, was Ihr  im Harz so getrieben habt. Bikeholic wäre sicherlich gerne Euer Guide  gewesen
> Gruß
> Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Besten Dank Erdi fürs das gestrige Guiden! War eine super Tour mit sehr schönen, super verblockten, technisch anspruchsvollen Trails.


Und damit ist die 01. Mai-Tour nachgeholt und abgearbeitet  Wenngleich ich feststellen mußte, dass ich mich komplett verschätzt hatte was die Fahrzeit angeht. Wäre es der 01. Mai gewesen hätten wir keinen Radrenner mehr zu Gesicht bekommen . Das Gemini quer durch Rhein-Main auf den Feldberg zu treten dauert irgendwie länger als gedacht und macht auch nicht sooo viel Spaß, die KM im Taunus dafür um so mehr


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das Gemini quer durch Rhein-Main auf den Feldberg zu treten dauert irgendwie länger als gedacht und macht auch nicht sooo viel Spaß


 
Was soll ich dazu sagen?!

Zurück von Frammersbach. Schee war es. 11. Platz in meiner Rentnerklasse, da war ich schon mal besser.
Die Kurzstrecke hat den Vorteil, dass es da nicht so viele Starter gibt. Nachteil, fast ausschließlich Bergabbremser. Wenn jemand wie ich auf den Downhillpassagen nur noch brüllt, links, links und alles überholt, dann will das schon was heißen. Bergauf hatte ich irgendwie nicht so den Zug, bergab hab ich dann wieder die überholt, die bergauf an mir vorbeigezogen sind. Mein Tacho hat max. 48 km/h ausgespuckt, es hat sogar für ein paar kleine Sprünge gereicht. Ich liebe die 1. Downhillpassage. Ca. 3 km über Wurzelwerk, Steine, Furchen. Man bekommt ordentlich Zahn drauf und muss aufpassen, dass man am Ende die 180°-Kurve bekommt wo es wieder bergauf geht.

Übrigens Sakir getroffen und mich mal vorgestellt.


----------



## Google (28. Juni 2010)

Moin allerseits

@ Bikeholic, Erdi, das hätte mir sicherlich Spass gemacht, Samstag ging halt leider nicht bei mir. Sonntag war bei uns, sprich Shopper und ich, aber auch ganz nett 

*Kommendes WE geht vielleicht was zusammen?? Denn am Samstag spielt Deutschland gegen 16:00 Uhr und aller Voraussicht wir Shopper eine Tour durch den Spessart nach Bad Orb anbieten. So circa 120 KM bei sehr guten 1000 HM habe ich vernommen. Haltet Euch doch mal den Tag frei. Wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder ne größere Gruppe wären *

Ich gehe morgen schon ins Gelände eher moderat. Wer möchte kann sich wieder dranhängen:

*Dienstagstourle​*
@ Chaotenkind, hats denn auch Schbaas gemacht ? Wir liesen es uns am Sonntag bei einem Streusel gut gehen  

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2010)

Ja, und das Buffet hinterher ist wirklich legendär! Belegte Brötchen, verschiedene selbstgebackene Kuchen, Wassermelone, Saftschorlen, bleifreies Radler, Cola, Wasser.

Weiterer Vorteil der Kurzstrecke: Wie am Buffet ist auch an den Waschplätzen für die Bikes nix los.

Radl gewaschen und dann ab zum Kuchen.


----------



## Sakir (28. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Übrigens Sakir getroffen und mich mal vorgestellt.


kann ich bestätigen 
müssen wir aber nochmal in Ruhe machen 

soweit ich von anderen gehört habe, war noch ein "Eisbären Trikot" am Start ???


Michael


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2010)

@Googe: hab mich heute für 17.00 Uhr Druckhaus eingetragen. Hoffentlich lassen sich die von den Wetterfröschen gemeldeten Gewitter Zeit, bis wir wieder daheim sind.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen
> müssen wir aber nochmal in Ruhe machen


 
Jo, warscheinlich nächstes Jahr in Frammersbach!


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. Juni 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Dienstagstourle​*





> 2. Helm und (noch)Licht ist Pflicht.



Hey komm, die Sommersonnenwende is zwar schon hinter uns aber warum denn gleich so pessimistisch


----------



## Sakir (29. Juni 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jo, warscheinlich nächstes Jahr in Frammersbach!



dann nicht immer nur bei mir "vorbei" fahren, sondern mal anhalten und Klingeln 

oder am Keiler ^^

Michael


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2010)

Bin ich vorbeigefahren?
Ich war schneckenmäßig unterwegs, bergauf. Bei den Mittelstrecklern die ich noch überholen konnte hab ich keinen Eisbären gesehen, nur ne Radkappe aus Maintal.

Keiler weiß ich nicht, wann ist der überhaupt?


----------



## Google (30. Juni 2010)

Moin allerseits

@faker, danke für den Hinweis, habs geändert.

Die gestrige Tour war trotz der Hitze dann doch recht angenehm  So im schattigen Wald auf kühlen Trails...

Und weils so schön war, gibts am Donnerstag gleich ne Wiederholung:

*Donnerstagstour​*
Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. Tempo aufgrund der Hitze sowieso moderat.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> * Kommendes WE geht vielleicht was zusammen?? *


Hi, nette Idee Frank! Werde wohl so wie es aussieht, Samstag einem Freund beim Umziehen helfen und Sonntagnachmittag ist dann wieder arbeiten angesagt. Also wirds wohl auch dieses WE nix mit mir werden.


----------



## Google (1. Juli 2010)

Das Jahr ist ja noch lang....

So, hier nochmal für alle offiziell:

*Am Sonntag 10:05 Uhr Druckhaus oder 10:30 Uhr Parkbucht B8*

*Es geht durchen Wald nach Bad Orb. Shopper guidet. Natürlich gibts ne etwas längere Stärkungspause. Obs wieder übern Wald zurück geht oder übern Radweg ist noch nicht klar. Die Tour hat voraussichtlich 120 KM bei sehr guten 1000 HM. Das Tempo wird erträglich gestaltet.*

Wer da ist ist da  Einen LMB-Eintrag gibts keinen.

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2010)

Gestern gefragt, am Sonntag ist ab 8.00 Uhr Ironman angesagt! Anderen beim fahren und schwitzen zugucken ist auch ganz nett.

Wo ich gerade deine Signatur lese, wie geht es der Schulter?


----------



## Google (2. Juli 2010)

Dank meiner phänomenalen Reaktionszeit, gepaart mit meiner schon als ein kleines Wunder zu bezeichneten, hervorragenden Biketechnik, konnte ich mich aus der verzwickten Situation, mit einer wie immer existenten Souveränität, herausmanövrieren und den (eigentlich nicht nennenswerten) Schaden auf ein Mindestmaß reduzieren. Außer einem Pickel (da hab ich am Hintern mehr) ist nichts zu sehen 

Ich bitte aber dennoch, sollte es mal wieder zu einem ähnlich gelagerten, showreifen Stunt kommen, vom tosenden Beifall Abstand zu nehmen. In meiner schon allerortens bekannten, bescheidenen Art, war mir die entgegengebrachte Bewunderung doch etwas peinlich. 

In diesem Sinne

Googlenator


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2010)

Unser Held!


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Zurück von Frammersbach.




Nächstes Jahr will ich auch wieder mitfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag 10:05 Uhr Druckhaus oder 10:30 Uhr Parkbucht B8*
> 
> 
> Google



Na ja Wetter geht ja, ich komme zum Druckhaus, bzw. stehe unter der Autobahnbrücke wie üblich ... bis später ...


----------



## Google (4. Juli 2010)

Braaave Jung!


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juli 2010)

So @Home und dank SportTracks-Auswertung weis ich jetzt auch wieviel das für mich war (111KM 1210HM), nachdem der Edge nach dem Firmeware-Update nur noch Sch... anzeigt  Und ich weis im Gegensatz zu unserem Guide jetzt auch wo wir paussiert haben  Das Ding heist "Naturfreundehaus Günthersmühle" und gehört nach Biebergemünd 

Danke für die Tour und gut, dass ich mich aus dem Bett gequält habe. Kein Regen, kein Gewitter, nur bewölkt und das war gut so ...


----------



## Google (5. Juli 2010)

Vor allem haben wir endlich mal Horst kennengelernt. Net schlecht der Specht! Ein weiteres Highlight waren auch sicherlich die Fliegen, die uns verfolgt haben. Da kommt keine vollgeschissene Kuh mit 

Spass beiseite, hier meine Planungen für diese Woche, Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen.

*Am Dienstag *mal wieder Main, ich muß noch vongestern ein bisserl regenerieren, außerdem möchte ich zum Fußball zurück sein (Hat ich ganz vergessen Shopper)  16:30 Uhr komme ich wieder an der Fähre in Rumpenheim vorbei 

*Grundlage am Dienstag​*
*Am Donnerstag *ist dann wieder Gelände drinne. Vielleicht sollten wir gleich ein paar Höhenmeter hochpowern um anschliessend bei einem Weizen am Buchberg zu regenerieren?  Schaun mehr mal.

*Gelände am Donnerstag ​*

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Am Dienstag *mal wieder Main, ich muß noch vongestern ein bisserl regenerieren, außerdem möchte ich zum Fußball zurück sein (Hat ich ganz vergessen Shopper)  16:30 Uhr komme ich wieder an der Fähre in Rumpenheim vorbei
> 
> *Grundlage am Dienstag*​Google


 
Ich komm`von Dietzenbach. Also eher 17:00 Druckhaus. Muss aber mal sehen, der Mann will am Dienstag, auf den allgemeinen Wunsch einer einzelnen Dame , Gelände anbieten. Halt net so früh. Da komm ich ein paar Meter mit dir mit, dreh dann rum, und husche wieder zum Druckhaus zurück. Mal sehen wie sich der Wolf rund um die Barbarossaquelle so schlägt. Hardtail soll ja Fahrtechnik schulen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael7738 (5. Juli 2010)

Ich würd gern mitfahren. Gibt nur zwei Punkte die mir Sorgen bereiten:
Zum einen finde ich bei Google-Maps kein Druckhaus in Hanau, ein Straßenname wäre ganz hilfreich.
Und zum anderen hab ich 16 Uhr Feierabend, muss dann kurz nach Hause mich umziehen und dann natürlich auch noch nach Hanau kommen. Das könnt bei mir eng werden.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2010)

michael7738 schrieb:


> Ich würd gern mitfahren. Gibt nur zwei Punkte die mir Sorgen bereiten:
> Zum einen finde ich bei Google-Maps kein Druckhaus in Hanau, ein Straßenname wäre ganz hilfreich.
> Und zum anderen hab ich 16 Uhr Feierabend, muss dann kurz nach Hause mich umziehen und dann natürlich auch noch nach Hanau kommen. Das könnt bei mir eng werden.


Du suchst die Illertstraße in Steinheim und schaust nach der abgebrannten Kneipe. Auf dem Fahrradweg genau vor dem Main.

Lg
Bikeholic

@Google & Erdi: Wie siehts denn am Samstag mit der Fischerhütte im Spessart oder der Bayrischen Schanz aus. Hättet jemand Lust eines dieser Ziele anzusteuern?


----------



## michael7738 (5. Juli 2010)

> Du suchst die Illertstraße in Steinheim und schaust nach der  abgebrannten Kneipe. Auf dem Fahrradweg genau vor dem Main.



Okay, wird wie gesagt mit der Zeit etwas eng.
Ich sag mal so, ich versuche bis 17 Uhr da zu sein. Wenn ich da ankomme und euch nicht antreffe bau ich mir fürn Rest des Abends meine eigene Runde, ihr braucht also nicht auf mich warten wenns später wird.

Zu erkennen bin ich übrigens an blauem Bike von Fuji und blauem Helm.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juli 2010)

So, wir starten gegen 18.00 Uhr am Druckhaus, d.h. ich werde so nach ner knappen halben Stunde rumdrehen und zurück fahren. Müssen ja nicht zum Anpfiff wieder daheim sein.


----------



## Google (6. Juli 2010)

Ok Anett, ich weiß bescheid





michael7738 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal so, ich versuche bis 17 Uhr da zu sein. ...........Zu erkennen bin ich übrigens an blauem Bike von Fuji und blauem Helm.


 Ok, an 5 Minüten solls nicht scheitern wenns nicht länger dauert. Wir starten dann um 17:05 Uhr am Druckhaus. Falls Du es nicht ganz schaffen solltest, kannst Du uns ja folgen. Spätestens wenn wir kehrt machen, kommen wir uns irgendwann entgegen  Wir fahren immer auf der Mainseite weiter bis Mainflingen. Da ändern wir die Seite und fahren über die Kilianiusbrücke weiter nach Ostheim. Dann den gleichen Weg zurück. Ich versuche mal auf Dein Bike zu achten. ICH fahre am Main mit einem schwarzen Crosser von Stevens. Gut zu erkennen an den Schutzblechen  . Mein Kollesch fährt ein schwarzes Canyon.





Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Google & Erdi: Wie siehts denn am Samstag mit der Fischerhütte im Spessart oder der Bayrischen Schanz aus. Hättet jemand Lust eines dieser Ziele anzusteuern?


 Lust schon aber Du weißt ja....Ob Erdi01 Samstag oder Sonntag fährt, hat er mir noch nicht verraten 

Ich fahre Sonntag.....sofern ich nicht schon überraschend Freitags ne Bikepause einlegen könnte

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ob Erdi01 Samstag oder Sonntag fährt, hat er mir noch nicht verraten
> Google


... das weis der selber noch nicht  Der will sich nicht schon ne Woche vorher festlegen  Macht einfach was aus, der schließt sich bei dem Ein oder Anderen an wenns nicht vorm Aufstehen los geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michael7738 (6. Juli 2010)

Ich nehme mal stark an das ich an der richtigen Stelle war. Hat nur mit 17Uhr vorn und hinten nicht gepasst weil ich mich unterwegs noch verfahren musste weil ich meinte eine mir unbekannte Abkürzung nehmen zu müssen. Mist da.  Na wird schon noch klappen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juli 2010)

Wir waren um 18:00 Uhr nochmal da um zu schauen ob sich noch jemand am Druckhaus rumtreibt der Anschluss sucht. Niemand da, sind dann Richtung Rodenbach gefahren um ein paar Trails abzureiten.
Fazit: alles fahrbar fürs Hardtail aber wirklich Spass wollte nicht aufkommen.
Schei§§ auf die Fahrtechnik, Federweg ist besser!


----------



## Google (7. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... das weis der selber noch nicht  Der will sich nicht schon ne Woche vorher festlegen  Macht einfach was aus, der schließt sich bei dem Ein oder Anderen an wenns nicht vorm Aufstehen los geht ...


Wolltest Du nicht was anbieten 

Egal, dann biete ich was Leckeres an...und auch für den Sonntag weil jetzt auch klar ist, dass ich tatsächlich nur am Samstag pausieren kann. @Bikeholic, habs daheim nochmal abgeklopft, Samstag funktioniert nicht 

Sodele zur Tour, wo ich mom richtig Bock drauf habe  :

*DEB-Tour (Dr.Degen-Eselsweg-Birkenhainer) am Sonntag*

Geplant ist diesmal die Pause direkt am Wiesbüttsee. Laut Shopper solls da besseres Happahappa geben  Außerdem freue ich mich auf die Möglichkeit da in den See zu springen, es wird nämlich wieder schön warm am Sonntag . Die Tour hat schätzungsweise 1600 Hm und 90 KM. Ob wir sie tatsächlich im Original fahren, hängt davon ab wie uns die Hitze schmecken wird. Wir können da flexibel umdisponieren. Der Dr. Degen Weg, die Tour überhaupt ist landschaftlich sehr schön. Außerdem bin ich die Birkenhainer noch nir in diese Richtung gefahren. Eine neue Erfahrung 

Ich bin jedenfalls richtig heiß drauf und hoffe einigen gehts genauso. Mitfahrer willkommen 

Ps. Zum Einfahren gibts vorher aber noch die Tour, wie bereits angekündigt:

*Gelände am Donnerstag​*
@Shopper, falls Du mitfährst könnten wir je nach mentaler und körperlicher Verfassung so circa ein Stündchen mal ein bisschen mehr Gas geben (ich bin die Bremse...aber wem sage ich das) und anschliessend zur Belohnung ein Weizen am Buchberg einverleiben 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ... sind dann Richtung Rodenbach gefahren um ein paar Trails abzureiten.
> Fazit: alles fahrbar fürs Hardtail aber wirklich Spass wollte nicht aufkommen.
> Schei§§ auf die Fahrtechnik, Federweg ist besser!



Wo sind denn bei Rodenbach Trails, für die man Federweg bräuchte? Gibt´s da welche, die ich noch nicht kenne?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wolltest Du nicht was anbieten
> Google


Wollte ich, aber BED klingt für mich gut genug 

Hatte auch überlegt meine morgige RusHour hier anzubieten, die es den ganzen Juli über geben wird. 

Lass ich aber auch bleiben. Ich bin hier nur noch passives Mitglied


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wo sind denn bei Rodenbach Trails, für die man Federweg bräuchte? Gibt´s da welche, die ich noch nicht kenne?


 
Keine Ahnung, bin Bikeholic einfach hinterher gefahren. Ich kannte nur den einen Wurzelweg welcher irgendwann nach der Jägerkneipe "Hubertus" ganz ordentlich bergauf geht. Wenn sich beim Kletten das Hinterrad mehr in der Luft als auf dem Boden befindet ist das doof. Dabei hab ich doch schon extra etwas mehr Gewicht reingepackt, in das Hinterrad.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Juli 2010)

Hubertus? Ist das da an den Sportplätzen in Niederrodenbach? Das müsste dann einer von den Wegen zum Weinberg hoch sein? Steinbruch?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Ja, aber nicht Steinbruch, hab zumindest keinen gesehen. Es geht durch den Wald, fast am Ende des Wurzelweges kommt noch so ne kleine Unterstellhütte und dann geht es scharf links noch ne steile Rampe hoch, wieder auf den Schotterweg. Mitten auf dem Wurzelweg liegt derzeit noch ein Baum quer, d.h. absteigen und dann (für mich) schieben, da (für mich) zu steil zum aufsteigen und losfahren.

Bikeholic hat die dumme Angewohnheit bergauf Trails zu fahren und bergab dann Schotterweg. Ich brebel mir schon seit Jahren den Mund fusselig, dass umgekehrt ein Schuh draus wird, aber ohne wirklichen Erfolg. Außer am Hahnenkamm. Da nimmt er auch die Trails bergab mit. Und dabei ist er mir technisch Jahrzehnte voraus und heizt selbst Downhillern hinterher. Aber wenn ich mir ausdrücklich Trails bergab wünsche um mehr Übung zu bekommen wird da meistens nix draus.


----------



## bone peeler (9. Juli 2010)

Mhh... hier habt ja wieder bös lange Touren... bei dem Wetter ist das für mich nix. Dann lieber mal eine Runde bei Sonnenaufgang ;-)

Weiss jemand wo der RedRum abgeblieben ist?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

Jo ich hab mich bei der geplanten morgigen Spessarttour von meinem Männe auch gerade telefonisch ausgeklinkt. 120 km bei der Hitze, nein danke. Mir graut es schon vor dem Heimweg heute nachmittag. Morgens fährt es sich ja recht entspannt, bis auf die Stelle mit dem Wildschweinwechsel, aber nachmittags ziehen sich die 25 km bei dem Wetter wie Kaugummi.

Ich geh morgen früh schön die Sau aus der Werkstatt holen und wenn es mir wirklich brennt, dann kurz auf die hohe Straße bis nach Bergen und dann die Schöne Aussicht runter nach Bischofsheim. aber mehr nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drinkandbike (9. Juli 2010)

@[email protected]

wir könnten aber morgen früh auch kurz auf die Saalburg und den Herzberg..und wären um 11.00 - 11.30 wieder zu hause. Lust??

Kai


----------



## Google (9. Juli 2010)

Hi 

Trotz des heißen Wetters möchte ich aber diese Tourabsicht für Sonntag aufrecht erhalten: 





Google schrieb:


> Sodele zur Tour, wo ich mom richtig Bock drauf habe  :
> 
> *DEB-Tour (Dr.Degen-Eselsweg-Birkenhainer) am Sonntag*
> 
> ...



Wir fahren halt gemütlich, machen mehr Pausen wenns notwendig ist und vor allem können wir uns ja im See abkühlen wie schon erwähnt. Ich sehs jetzt net sooo problematisch. Wir machen uns einfach keinen Stress  Ab Wiesbüttsee sehen wir dann weiter wie wir fahren. Entweder fühlen wir uns noch alle Ok und fahren die Tour über die Birkenhainer zu Ende (Franzosenkopf kann man ggfls. auch weglassen) oder wir fahren noch flacher zurück. Langsam im Wald ist es aber sicherlich ok.

*Momentan hat sich ja noch niemand angemeldet...Ich frag dehalb mal die pot. Teilnehmer Shopper und Erdi01 ob sie überhaupt mitfahren????? *
Alleine fahre ich die Tour nämlich nicht 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Juli 2010)

@drinkandbike:
Klingt verlockend, aber das krieg ich mit meinem Haushalt und dem Werkstattermin nicht geregelt. Das Rad-Haus macht nämlich ab Montag für 2 Wochen Urlaub und ich will mein Bergabrad vorher wieder haben.

Beim nächsten Mal gerne!

Anett


----------



## faraketrek (9. Juli 2010)

Schade, ich bin am Sonntag nicht da - Die Tour an sich ist sicher sehr interessant für mich.
Da könnte ich mal meine Fitness abklopfen für mein Sommer-Projekt "Rennsteig". 
Vielleicht kannst du ja die Tour nochmal wiederholen ?

Gruß,
faraketrek


----------



## drinkandbike (9. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @drinkandbike:
> Klingt verlockend, aber das krieg ich mit meinem Haushalt und dem Werkstattermin nicht geregelt. Das Rad-Haus macht nämlich ab Montag für 2 Wochen Urlaub und ich will mein Bergabrad vorher wieder haben.
> 
> Beim nächsten Mal gerne!
> ...



alles klar..bis demnächst


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Momentan hat sich ja noch niemand angemeldet...Ich frag dehalb mal die pot. Teilnehmer Shopper und Erdi01 ob sie überhaupt mitfahren????? *
> Google


Also ich hab's vor morgen mitzukommen, allerdings zur Radtour nicht zum Badevergnügen 

*@chaotenkind + Interssierte*, kommenden SA steht bei mir nochmal Taunus ab Hohemark auf dem Programm. Da geht's dann trailig bergab.

*@drinkandbike*, wie sieht denn eigentlich Dein Flash mittlerweile aus


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Juli 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh... hier habt ja wieder bös lange Touren... bei dem Wetter ist das für mich nix. Dann lieber mal eine Runde bei Sonnenaufgang ;-)
> 
> Weiss jemand wo der RedRum abgeblieben ist?



*hu...hu* 
Hab dir ne PM geschrieben. Hab im Moment alles andere, als Zeit zum Radfahren


----------



## Google (10. Juli 2010)

Scheeee  Alleine schwitzend rumjammern hätte mir kein Spass gemacht 

Bis Morsche Shopper und Erdi01. Mal sehen wie es geht.

@[email protected] Zugverbindung 1 ist bei mir die 1 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> * @chaotenkind + Interssierte*, kommenden SA steht bei mir nochmal Taunus ab Hohemark auf dem Programm. Da geht's dann trailig bergab.


Nächsten Samstag werden wir den Rennsteig beginnen. 



Google schrieb:


> Scheeee  Alleine schwitzend rumjammern hätte mir kein Spass gemacht


Viel Spaß! Das Wasser im Wiesbüttsee ist zwar Badewannentemperatur, doch bei 42°C Lufttemperatur immer noch eine nette Abkühlung. Habe es gestern ausprobiert!  

Im Übrigen war auch das Futter an der Fischerhütte wieder mal superlecker.

Euch viel Spaß heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2010)

Grazy DEB Tour mit Google und Shopper, wie  muß man eigentlich sein um sich das bei 33 Grad Hitze anzutun. Mir hatt's jedenfalls gereicht für heute ... und damit meine ich nicht nur den Schnitt von 16,9  Erstmal hatt Google seine Guidefähigkeiten unter Beweis gestellt  und zu allem Überfluß sind wir auf der Suche nach dem richtigen Weg auch noch auf so nem Freak gestoßen der 22% lieber hoch, satt runter fährt, der war auch grazy. Mein Puls war auch grazy der war beim Hochlaufen auch nicht niedriger als beim Fahren . Ab dem Engländer war dann alles gut, also nur noch der normale Wahnsinn 

Und jetzt geht's sportlich weiter auf der Couch, erst WM Finale - hoffenlich verliern die blöden Stiere  - und hoffenlich sind die rechtzeitig fertig zur Tdf-Zusammenfassung


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2010)

Moin moin allerseits

War schon ne kleine Hitzeschlacht gestern  Die Tour an sich find ich aber echt klasse und schreit nach Wiederholung bei 10 C° weniger. Dann machts richtig Spass. Und dann können die das "D" auch verstecken wie sie wollen 

Trotz einiger Abkürzungen haben wir dennoch mächtig Km und Hm gehabt...Bei dem Wetter....

Für Morgen dann auch gleich schon wieder ein Tourenangebot:

*Gelände am Dienstag​*
Mal schauen wie wir drauf sind, wie warm es ist und was wir wollen. Je nach dem richten wir die Tour aus. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen.

Ob ich am Donnerstag nochmal was anbieten kann, ist sehr ungewiss. Kommendes WE sind wir ne Woche weg und wir haben vorher noch einiges zu erledigen.

Bis bald im Wald

Google

Ps.: Bilder kommen noch


----------



## Sabiii (12. Juli 2010)

Huhu,

das nächste Mal wär ich gern mal dabei, wenn das i. O. ist. Nur leider kann ich morgen nicht... . 

Grüßlis

Sabi


----------



## Google (12. Juli 2010)

Klar kannste gerne mal mit. Wir freuen uns immer über Neuzugänge. Mühlheim ist ja nur ein Katzensprung.

Von meiner Seite siehts allerdings die nächsten 2 Wochen ein bisserl mau aus aber vielleicht bietet ja jemand anderes etwas an. Biste einigermaßen fit?

Grüße

Google


----------



## Sabiii (12. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Klar kannste gerne mal mit. Wir freuen uns immer über Neuzugänge. Mühlheim ist ja nur ein Katzensprung.
> 
> Von meiner Seite siehts allerdings die nächsten 2 Wochen ein bisserl mau aus aber vielleicht bietet ja jemand anderes etwas an. Biste einigermaßen fit?
> 
> ...




Ich hoffe, dass ich für euch fit genug bin... . 

Hatte schon mal Chaotenkind desdewesche angeschrieben. Bin bissl unsicher, da ich niemandem zu "schlecht" sein will... .


----------



## Google (13. Juli 2010)

Blödsinn  Du fährst einfach mal mit, dann sehen wir weiter. 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2010)

Willkommen!

Nur keine Panik. Wir sind auch keine Überflieger außer Erdi, Shopper, Google.
Es wird von allen Rücksicht genommen, Zumindest habe ich das bislang so erfahren.


----------



## Sabiii (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, feini. 

Freu mich... .


----------



## Google (16. Juli 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits

Nix los hier wenn ich mal nichts anbiete...Ei, ei.

Ich wollt mich nur kurz abmelden, bevor ich dazu nicht mehr komme. Wir sind erst mal ne Woche weg, von daher gibts von meiner Seite kein Tourenangebot.

Sonntag in einer Woche wollte ich aber wieder was mittleres fahren. Falls im Thread nichts drin steht, dann biete ich eben wieder was an. Je nachdem wie die technischen Möglichkeiten kommende Woche sind, meld ich mich im Laufe der Woche oder kurzfristig am Samstagnachmittag/abend dazu. Euch ne schöne Woche, bis die Tage 

@[email protected] Noch 2 läppische Wochen  Ich trainier noch ein bisserl am Arber 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> @[email protected] Noch 2 läppische Wochen  Ich trainier noch ein bisserl am Arber
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> ...


Na dann ... allen viel Spaß die dann mal weg sind 

Ich trainiere morgen am Feldberg, Sonntag in Heppenheim und Montag im Biergarten


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich trainiere morgen am Feldberg, .



da wär ich doch glatt mal wieder dabei
wenn erdi sein gemini gassi führt hab ich wenigstens ne reelle chance dranzubleiben


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Juli 2010)

Ich hab zwar keine reelle Chance dranzubleiben, aber ich würde das Gemini gern mal sehen. 
Das Switch könnte auch etwas Bewegung vertragen.


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich hab zwar keine reelle Chance dranzubleiben...



bergauf oder -ab?

gönn deinem switch doch ma was gutes


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Juli 2010)

Ich fürchte, bis ich oben aufm Berg bin, kommt Erdi schonwieder unten an. Selbst wenn er runter zu Fuß geht...


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2010)

könnt mer ja mal ne testreihe starten


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Juli 2010)

Wann? Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2010)

11:30 Parkplatz Hohemark....


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Juli 2010)

ok!


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich Euch morgen zu sehen  Hoffe ich mal, denn ...


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich fürchte, bis ich oben aufm Berg bin, kommt Erdi schonwieder unten an. Selbst wenn er runter zu Fuß geht...


... ich fürchte eher, dass es uns vom Bersch schwemmt! Ich habe gerade den Wetterbericht vom Wetterhyop gesehen  Das war jetzt nicht so prickelnd  Aber noch glaub ich dran morgen 11:30 an der HM zu stehen


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Juli 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> da wär ich doch glatt mal wieder dabei
> wenn erdi sein gemini gassi führt hab ich wenigstens ne reelle chance dranzubleiben


... das dachte auch ich auf unserer letzten Tour, doch runter oder rauf, er war immer schneller.  ... nur gut das er wartet.

So dann mal eine nette Woche Euch allen, Chaotenkind und ich melden uns dann mal für ca. 620Km (Rennsteig -Grünes Dach) ab. Die Kleene hat trainiert wie ne Große, deshalb habe ich ihr Bleigewichte in den Rucksack gepackt. 

Güße
Bikeholic


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die Kleene hat trainiert wie ne Große, deshalb habe ich ihr Bleigewichte in den Rucksack gepackt.
> Güße
> Bikeholic



Ich hab´s gemerkt. Jetzt hat er sie in seinem.  Schöne 
16 kg, hä, hä!

Macht es gut, wir werden berichten wie es war, wenn wir wieder da sind!


----------



## Lupo (16. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich Euch morgen zu sehen  Hoffe ich mal, denn ...
> 
> ... ich fürchte eher, dass es uns vom Bersch schwemmt! Ich habe gerade den Wetterbericht vom Wetterhyop gesehen  Das war jetzt nicht so prickelnd  Aber noch glaub ich dran morgen 11:30 an der HM zu stehen



ach was...spätestens um 11 kommt die sonne raus

viel spass euch 2 auffm rennsteig


----------



## Sabiii (16. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> 
> Nix los hier wenn ich mal nichts anbiete...Ei, ei.
> 
> ...





Schööönen Urlaub!!!!


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich Euch morgen zu sehen  Hoffe ich mal, denn ...
> 
> ... ich fürchte eher, dass es uns vom Bersch schwemmt! Ich habe gerade den Wetterbericht vom Wetterhyop gesehen  Das war jetzt nicht so prickelnd  Aber noch glaub ich dran morgen 11:30 an der HM zu stehen



Hm, ich schau gerade auf den Regenradar und fürchte, Du hast recht...


----------



## Lupo (17. Juli 2010)

...und jetzt

könnt ja in 2 std auch vorbei sein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (17. Juli 2010)

Sieht vom Radarbild her nicht so aus.

Wie wär´s mit morgen?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2010)

Also hier über Dtz. ist gerade Nacht und es schüttet  und für mich ist jetzt Deadline, so mit fertigmachen und so.

Ich bin für heute raus, neuer Versuch nächsten Samstag 

Euch viel Spaß falls Ihr es wagen solltet.


----------



## Lupo (17. Juli 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sieht vom Radarbild her nicht so aus.
> 
> Wie wär´s mit morgen?



...leider  werd mir ein paar aufgaben in der wohnung suchen, die wetterbedingt etwas vernachlässigt wurde

wegen morgen kann ich später erst bescheid geben...


----------



## Lupo (17. Juli 2010)

also ich kann morgen nen neuen versuch starten  wer noch


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2010)

... ich habe mein Track für morgen auch gerade geladen, aber in die andere Richtung 

Dank nochmal an *@Faker*, er hat mir ja meine "Gebrauchtteile" zusammengesteckt  Rausgekommen ist ein 1382g LRS (Tune King/Cannonball/CX-Ray/ZTR Olympic) der locker auch ein 100kg-Fahrer wegstecken würde  







Ich bin noch keinen Meter mit gefahren, habe aber heute mal angefangen ihn zu komplettieren. 

*Heute mein erstes Mal:* Rocket Ron 2.1 mit Milch montiert. "Wie ... wozu ... was, so ein Aufwand?! Pahh .. Von wegen alles reinigen, Seifenwasser auf die Flanken, Kompressor (hä, wo soll ich den den auf die schnelle hernehmen, auch noch zur Tanke oder was) nicht mit mir --> Mantel drauf, Milch rein, CO2-Kartusche und feuer frei ... entweder fliegt mir alles um die Ohren oder es passt ... Naja, der Mantel hatt einmal kurz "flupp" gesagt und schon war er da wo er hin gehört. Das Rad ein paarmal gewendet, geschüttelt und gedreht, 5 Minuten später 3 bar drauf und ALLES DICHT  Bin begeistert, der "Milchsapper" funzt  Auch ohne Fackelzug drumrum. Oder hmmm, mal abwarten wieviel Luft morgen früh noch drauf ist


----------



## BlackTrek (17. Juli 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> also ich kann morgen nen neuen versuch starten  wer noch



Öhm, damit hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr gerechnet und mich schon auf nächsten Samstag eingestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theobviousfaker (18. Juli 2010)

@Erdi: Kommen die Porno-Discs mit Coda-Lochkreis noch jemals zum Einsatz? 

Ich bin mal gespannt, ich hoffe die Laufräder halten 


edith sagt: Da gibts jetzt sonen komischen Spendenaufruf von mir...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> @Erdi: Kommen die Porno-Discs mit Coda-Lochkreis noch jemals zum Einsatz?


... die Ladys hatten schon ihre Chance, meinten aber rumzicken zu müssen. Mit Zicken kann ich aber nix anfangen, die werden gleich in den Keller verbannt 






Sind jetzt wieder alte bleischwere  4-Loch Maguras drauf. Habe mein Scalpel heute trotzdem läppische 130KM hier hin bewegt ...











... das war so voll, dass sie sogar auf den Dächern gehockt haben 






OK auf's Dach bin ich nicht, wäre auch schwierig geworden mit dem Scalpel im Anschlag  Aber habe mich dann doch noch vorgedrängt. Sind ein paar "bewegende Bilder" bei rausgekommen ...

Tourenwagen

Vettel mit  seiner "Randy Mandy"


----------



## Google (19. Juli 2010)

Es grüßt Google vom Fuße des kleinen und großen Arbers. Tatsächlich liegt die Ferienwohnung genau da....Ich brauch nur aufs Rad steigen, den Lenker nach links einschlagen und schon gehts gute 8 KM nur hoooooch  Und das heute direkt nach dem Frühstück 

Ich werde sicherlich nochmal hoch fahren weil:

1. ich muß im Saft bleiben.
2. ich die Digicam fürs Beweisfoto vergessen habe mitzunehmen.
3. ich mit Klatschen, Beifall, "Bravo", "Respekt" am Gipfel begrüßt wurde. Hier gebürt dem Mountainbiker noch die ihm zustehende Ehre  

...Mal schauen wie die beim nächsten Gipfelsturm drauf sind.

@Erdi01, der Aufstieg ist jetzt net so phänomenal. Erst Asphalt, dann Forstautobahn, es gibt nix Besonderes zu sehen.

Die beiden Seen muß ich mir nochmal anschauen, sicherlich sollten wir wenigstens einen davon auf der Deutschlandtour mitnehmen.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## aloha2002 (19. Juli 2010)

Hey,
ich bin frisch nach Maintal-Dörnigheim gezogen und jetzt auf der Suche nach netten MTB'lern!
Bin gestern schon zufällig am Surfsee auf eine Truppe gestoßen, die sich da nach der Tour ne Abkühlung geholt haben 
Ist jemand von Euch demnächst mal unterwegs bei dem ich mich anheften könnte?
Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, der Aufstieg ist jetzt net so phänomenal. Erst Asphalt, dann Forstautobahn, es gibt nix Besonderes zu sehen.
> 
> Die beiden Seen muß ich mir nochmal anschauen, sicherlich sollten wir wenigstens einen davon auf der Deutschlandtour mitnehmen.


Wo genau ist Eure Ferienwohnung?

Wir werden aus Richtung Lohberg kommend zum kleinen Arbersee fahren, weiter hoch auf den großen Arber und von dort runter zum großen Arbersee und dann weiter nach Zwiesel. Von Asphalt ist lt OSM auf der Route die ich gewählt habe dort nix zu sehen.

*@aloha2002*, wenn Google wieder da ist wird er sicher wieder seine Runden ab HU Druckhaus anbieten und Du kannst Dich ihm anschließen.


----------



## Google (20. Juli 2010)

aloha2002 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich bin frisch nach Maintal-Dörnigheim gezogen und jetzt auf der Suche nach netten MTB'lern!.................Ist jemand von Euch demnächst mal unterwegs bei dem ich mich anheften könnte?


Das trifft sich ja bestens! Wenn Du die Schleuse auf die andere Mainseite rüberfährst und noch circa einen Km am Radweg langfährst, auf der Höhe wohne ich. Da geht in Zukunft sicher was wenn Du willst  Einfach hier weiter mitlesen. Ich zeige Dir gerne mal unser Bikerevier 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo genau ist Eure Ferienwohnung?
> 
> Wir werden aus Richtung Lohberg kommend zum kleinen Arbersee fahren, weiter hoch auf den großen Arber und von dort runter zum großen Arbersee und dann weiter nach Zwiesel.


 Hast recht, ich bin von Bodenmais kommend zum Großen Arber gefahren, also genau die andere Seite hochgedöddelt. 

Ich habe mir nochmal Deine geplante Route angeschaut...Du bist der Profi, ich dennoch ein bisserl skeptisch ob alles fahrbar sein wird. Hier ist es ziemlich steil und wenn man von den befestigten Forstwegen abfährt, ggfls. auf Wanderwegen ausweicht dann könnte es kritisch werden. Bestenfalls Wald-und Wiesenwege könnten vielleicht noch fahrbar sein. Vom großen Arber habe ich nochmal einen Abstecher zur Chamhütte Nähe des kleinen Arbers gemacht und wollte einen Wanderweg zum kleinen Arbersee fahren. Den Weg bin ich nur 500 - 800 Meter runtergefahren und schnell wieder umgedreht. Sehr steil und voll mit Geröll, sprich hochzus nur fahrbar mit Maxpuls und beste Uphilltechnik. Ich bin dreimal abgestiegen, teils weils technisch nicht möglich war, teils weil mein Herz schon im Hals schlug. Na ja, den Weg haste jedenfalls nicht ausgesucht  Wir lassen uns überraschen und riskierens . Zur Not hab ich hier noch eine Radwanderkarte 1:25000 erworben, wo wir jederzeit auf einen anderen Weg ausweichen können. Ich kenne mich ja jetzt hier aus 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juli 2010)

*@Google*, unser Vorgut ist ja gerade unterwegs! Ingo hat sich auch einen Edge angeschafft und um meinen modifizierten Track gebeten. Er wollte auch übern Aber. Wenn sie sich hier wieder melden, weis man zumindest das man's überleben kann 

Und ansonsten kennst Du meine Einstellung, die erstrecht bei einer Mehrtages-Tour fern der Heimat gilt: 1. Sicherheit 2. Sicherheit ... dann lang nichts und ... 3. Sicherheit. Und wenn das heist das ich vom Arber runterlaufen muß, dann ist das halt so


----------



## Google (21. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wenn das heist das ich vom Arber runterlaufen muß, dann ist das halt so


Ich meinte eher Hochzus ist es wegen der Steilheit schlecht fahrbar übers Geröll. Kam nicht ganz so durch bei meiner Beschreibung. Runterzus ging es eigentlich ganz gut. Ich bin dann aber lieber (leider) abgedreht weil mir klar wurde, dass ich da kaum wieder hochkomm.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (22. Juli 2010)

Grüzi, ich schon wieder.

Am Sonntag fahre ich wieder in unseren heimischen Gefilden eine Tour. Ich würde sagen Hahnenkamm, Fernblick und Buchberg nehmen wir mit, zum Schluß vielleicht noch rund um die Barbarossaquelle. Die genaue Streckenführung wird spontan sein. Natürlich gibts ein Päuschen im Naturfreundehaus  Sicherlich ist es durch den angekündigten Regen mal wieder griffiger und vor allem staubfrei....und mal wieder ein Ritt bei angenehmeren Temperaturen. Wir fahren mindestens 4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit aber nicht mehr als 5. Hier gehts zur Anmeldung:

*Sonntagsritt im Vorderspessart
​*
Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Lupo (23. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> Ich bin für heute raus, neuer Versuch nächsten Samstag ...



...und


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2010)

Hallo Ihr Lieben, hier kommt ein kurzer Urlaubsbericht, bevor wir wieder weg sind.

Geplant war Rennsteig ab Hörschel, weiter über den Grünes-Dach-Radweg bis auf den Großen Arber. Ca. 630 km, 7000 HM.

Am 16.07. ging es um 6:38 Uhr ab Hanau los mit der Bimmelbahn, dann mit mehrmaligem Umsteigen bis Hörschel, wo wir gegen 9.30 als Einzige aus dem Zug stiegen. Das Wetter war angenehm, leicht bewölkt und nicht zu warm. Also ab auf den Rennsteig-Wanderweg. Teilweise Schotter- bzw. Waldwege, aber auch schöne Trails dazwischen. Leider meistens bergauf. Wir schafften, auch wetterbedingt, nur 41 km und 1120 HM in 3:42 h am ersten Tag. Es fing vor dem großen Inselberg zu regnen an, nach zwei längeren Pausen haben wir uns dann bei Grenzwiese ein Zimmer genommen.

Zweiter Tag, das Wetter war endlich trocken und von den Temperaturen immer noch angenehm. Los ging es Richtung Kleiner Inselberg. Dort haben wir dann vor der Treppe und dem daneben liegenden Downhill kapituliert und sind auf den Rennsteig-Radweg ausgewichen. Bergauf nicht fahr- und schiebbar und die Räder die Treppe hochtragen hatten wir auch keine Lust. Rossi, Bikeholic wird das nächste Mal hören, wenn man ihm sagt, dass eine Route in der anderen als der gewählten Richtung besser fahrbar ist.  Es kamen an diesem Tag 68 km, 1200 HM bei 4:56 h zusammen. Die Trails sind toll, ziehen aber ganz ordentlich Körner. Die Wanderer sind meistens nett, machen Platz und bedenken einen mit lockeren Sprüchen. Auf einem Trail bergab kamen uns zwei Reiterinnen entgegen, die netterweise in den Wald auswichen.
Etwas später auf dem Trail wurde es dann lustig, als wir versuchten den auf der Ideallinie liegenden frischen Pferdeäppeln und gleichzeitig den entgegenkommenden Wanderern auszuweichen, welche auch nicht durch den Biodünger wollten.

Habe Bikeholic unterwegs mit den östlichen Spezialitäten bekannt gemacht. Die Faßbrause hat jetzt einen westlichen Fan bekommen. Der wurde gar nicht wieder, 0,5 l für 1,50 Euronen und ne Thüringer Bratwurst für 1,70 Euronen. Und ich fühlte mich endlich wieder mal "dorheeme".

Am dritten Tag beendeten wir dann den Rennsteig und fuhren im Anschluss über den "Grünes-Dach-Radweg" Richtung Großer Arber. In Hof haben wir uns nach 108 km, 1290 HM und 6:35 h Fahrzeit wieder ein Zimmer genommen. Ich hatte die Schnauze gründlich voll vom "Grünen-Dach", welcher seinem Namen in keinster Weise gerecht wurde. Er führte zumeist über Landstraßen und asphaltierte Feldwege mit extrem rücksichtslosen Autofahrern bzw. Landwirten. Es war heiß, die Sonne brannte und man wünschte sich ein "Grünes Dach" über dem Kopf. Nur ein paar kleine Teilstücke führten mal durch Wald und waren angenehm zu fahren.

Wir starteten in Hof wieder auf dem Grünes-Dach-Radweg, wie oben, nach Waldsassen. Dort war dann wieder Pause nach 83 km, 1070 HM und 5:27 h Fahrzeit.
Auf Empfehlung unserer Zimmerwirtin ließen wir den "Grünes-Dach-Radweg" links liegen und fuhren auf dem Wondreebweg und dem Waldnaabweg weiter. Diese führten schön schattig an den kleinen Flüßchen entlang. Zwischendurch machten wir mal einen Abstecher auf den sogenannten "Goldsteig", einen trailigen Wanderweg, welcher ebenfalls an der Waldnaab entlang geht.
Später ging es Richtung Weiden wieder vorwiegend auf Feldwegen und, leider, Landstraßen. Wir hatten die neue Route nicht im GPS und wollten auch nicht ständig anhalten um auf die Karte zu sehen. Meine Hinterradbremse zickte, am Ausgleichsbehälter verlor ich Bremsflüssigkeit, entsprechend war Luft in den Leitungen, es fehlte immer wieder der Druckpunkt. Kein Fahrradgeschäft, auch die auf MTB spezialisierten, konnte helfen, keiner kannte sich mit ner R1 aus. Also kam das Aus in Weiden, nach 69 km, 540 HM und 4:30 h Fahrzeit. Da auch das Wetter für die nächsten Tage  nicht so toll gemeldet war, nahmen die Bimmelbahn nach Nürnberg und von dort dann nach Frankfurt. Da wir das Bayernticket hatten, mussten wir kurz nach 22.00 Uhr in Kahl raus und die letzten 12 km bis Hanau wieder mit dem Rädern bewältigen. Nja, wir hatten kein Licht dabei, es war teilweise ein ganz schönes rumgeeiere. Nach 41 Minuten Fahrzeit waren wir dann daheim.

So, gestern haben wir dann mal ausgespannt, es war ja eh kein Fahrradwetter. Heute ist ein wenig Haushalt angesagt, aber morgen früh wollen wir mal auf die Karlshöhe. Ich muss den Wolf nehmen, mein Händler ist erst nächste Woche wieder da, um die Rennfräse wieder in Odnung zu bringen. Und mit der Sau nimmt mich Bikeholic nicht mit. Karlshöhe sind so 180 km bei 1700 HM. Wenig Trails, mehr Wald- und Schotterwege. Falls also jemand Interesse hat....Spätestens um 9.00 Uhr soll es los gehen.

Ab Sonntag sind wir dann wieder für ne Woche weg, aber ohne Radl. Gardasee oder Amsterdam, bei beiden Zielen kann man sich schließlich Räder leihen.


Aber eines ist als Kurzurlaub fest vorgenommen:

Eine kleine Datsche auf dem Rennsteig für ein paar Tage mieten, ein paar Stunden am Tag den Rennsteig und die hübschen kleinen Rundwanderwege/Tails links und rechts des Steiges mit den Bikes abgrasen, nachmittags die Füße in die Sonne halten und abends ein wenig grillen oder noch ne kurze Tour zur nächsten Futterstation machen. Davon hat es im Bereich des Rennsteiges ja reichlich.

Bikeholic hat ein paar Bilder gemacht, ich werde ein wenig nerven, damit er sie zeitnah hier reinstellt.


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Juli 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...und



Ja, wollte ich auch schon fragen. Und?
Ich muss um 16:00 wieder zuhause sein, aber das sollte sich ja einrichten lassen. Also 11:00 an der Hohemark?


----------



## Lupo (23. Juli 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ...
> Ich muss um 16:00 wieder zuhause sein, aber das sollte sich ja einrichten lassen. Also 11:00 an der Hohemark?



gerne  sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Juli 2010)

Hi zusammen,
anbei einige Impressionen zu Chaotenkinds und meiner Radeltour:

Ein Rennsteigausblick





Die flotte Biene und die dicke Hummel vor der Rennsteig Schutzhütte




Waldnaabradweg wo es diverse Trailpassagen abseits des Radweges gab




Goldsteig! ... ein wirklich geiler Trail mit anspruchsvollen Passagen


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Dort haben wir dann vor der Treppe und dem daneben liegenden Downhill kapituliert und sind auf den Rennsteig-Radweg ausgewichen. Bergauf nicht fahr- und schiebbar und die Räder die Treppe hochtragen hatten wir auch keine Lust.


dass muss dann hier gewesen sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DN2XTe8cJGQ"]YouTube- Rennsteig 2009-06: 06 - Treppe oder Rampe?[/nomedia]


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juli 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> gerne  sonst noch wer dabei?


da Everstyle nicht wirklich weiß, ob er morgen um 1400 startet, würde ich mich dann euch anschließen.


----------



## Google (23. Juli 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr Lieben, hier kommt ein kurzer Urlaubsbericht, bevor wir wieder weg sind....... Ich hatte die Schnauze gründlich voll vom "Grünen-Dach", welcher seinem Namen in keinster Weise gerecht wurde. Er führte zumeist über Landstraßen und asphaltierte Feldwege mit extrem rücksichtslosen Autofahrern bzw. Landwirten. Es war heiß, die Sonne brannte und man wünschte sich ein "Grünes Dach" über dem Kopf. Nur ein paar kleine Teilstücke führten mal durch Wald und waren angenehm zu fahren.


 Grüzi, wir sind auch gerade vom Arber zurück. Sagt mal Chaotenkind, Bikeholic....Ist der Dachradweg wirklich so doof??  Wäre echt ne Entäuschung für mich zumal ich von Anfang an ja eigentlich um so wenig Asphalt wie möglich bat.

Kind, Holic....und Euer Fazit? Lohnt es sich? Die Pics sind jedenfalls ganz anregend.

@Shopper, am Sonntag haben wir Besuch aus Australien. Da müssen wir uns von unserer besten Seite zeigen  @Erdi01, biste dabei  Ansonsten sehen wir uns Samstag in ner Woche (natürlich phonen wir nochmal für letzte Sondierungsgespräche)

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2010)

*@Blacky, Lupo*, viel Spaß morgen. Ich bin leider wieder raus  Durch ein unvorhersehbares tech. Problem zw neuem LRS und Rush führt mich mein Weg morgen früh erstmal zum Stenger. Wenn das gelöst ist gehe ich Sonntag mim Rush auf ausgiebige Probefahrt ab HU Druckhaus 

*@Bikeholic*, schick mir bitte mal den Track Eurer Tour, will mir mal anschauen wo Ihr lang seid. Thx.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> dass muss dann hier gewesen sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau da war das ... nur das wir unten davor standen! 



Google schrieb:


> Grüzi, wir sind auch gerade vom Arber zurück. Sagt mal Chaotenkind, Bikeholic....Ist der Dachradweg wirklich so doof??  Wäre echt ne Entäuschung für mich zumal ich von Anfang an ja eigentlich um so wenig Asphalt wie möglich bat.
> 
> Kind, Holic....und Euer Fazit? Lohnt es sich? Die Pics sind jedenfalls ganz anregend.
> 
> ...


Naja, auf den ersten 100Km hat der G. Dachradweg uns eben die Laune verhagelt. Zwischen dem was sich uns bot und unserer Erwartung waren deutliche Unterschiede zu verzeichnen. Vielleicht wird er ja später besser, doch Chaotenkind hat auf dem erlebten Stück nur geflucht. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> * @Bikeholic*, schick mir bitte mal den Track Eurer Tour, will mir mal anschauen wo Ihr lang seid. Thx.


Ich versuche es, doch so genau kenne ich mich mit dem GPS noch nicht aus. Muß auch noch die Software auf dem PC installieren und Übermorgen bin ich schon wieder weg in Richtung Italien. Deshalb versuchs doch bitte mal hiermit (GPS-Daten sind hier hinterlegt).

Wondreebradweg

Waldnaabradweg mit gemütlichem Biergarten

Goldsteig (dort kommst Du von Waldsassen aus über den Wondreebradweg hin. Einstieg in Falkenstein)
 "Geiler Trail" der genau über den Gr. Arber führt. Die Bodenbeschaffenheit erfordert jedoch viel Kondition, Muskelschmalz und Zeit. Wir hatten nur ein winziges Stück unter die Stollen genommen, doch ich schätze viel mehr als einen 12Km Stundendurchschnitt wird wohl nur schwer zu machen sein.

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> da Everstyle nicht wirklich weiß, ob er morgen um 1400 startet, würde ich mich dann euch anschließen.



kannste gerne machen, aber so schnell wie der everstyle sind wir net


----------



## x-rossi (23. Juli 2010)

das ist doch nicht schlimm  . dann also 1100 hohemark? ich werde versuchen so lange wie möglich mit euch mit zu fahren, biege dann aber rechtzeitig ab richtung heimat, weil ich gerne rechtzeitig gegen 1400 wegen dem hier daheim sein möchte:

http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1012605/fox-racing-shox-course-walk-champery-dh-2010
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1012606/helmet-cam-from-champery-2010
http://freecaster.tv/live/mtb/1011052/uci-mtb-world-cup-dhi-4-champery


----------



## Everstyle (24. Juli 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> kannste gerne machen, aber so schnell wie der everstyle sind wir net


So schnell sind wir nun auch wieder nicht, aber Danke für das  Kompilment. Auf den 56,77Km und 1362Hm mit 4:03:49 sind wir heute auf  nen Schnitt von 13,9km/h sowie eine Menge Spaß gekommen...


----------



## Lupo (24. Juli 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> So schnell sind wir nun auch wieder nicht...



siehste, meiner lag bei 8,8 aber der edge zählt ja auch die kleinen zwangspausen mit, höhö

spass hatten wir übrigens auch


----------



## x-rossi (24. Juli 2010)




----------



## Google (25. Juli 2010)

Nabend 

War ne schöne Tour heute  Und richtig viele waren es heute mal gewesen. Sogar mit Besuch aus Australien  Ich hoffe Euch hat es genauso gut gefallen wie mir.

Hier auch gleich mein Tourenangebot für den kommenden Dienstag:

*MTB-Treff am Dienstag​*
Neben den üblichen Verdächtigen wird Mal Rob wohl auch nochmal dabei sein. Wir werden ab/an Druckhaus uns so circa 3 Stunden brutto per Pedes bewegen. Um 20:00 Uhr möchte ich wieder zuhause sein.

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen 

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (26. Juli 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> spass hatten wir übrigens auch



Ja, das hatten wir! 

und wie es sich für ein Seniorentreffen gehört, haben wir bei unserem Ausflug durch die Heimat auch etwas Wassertreten gemacht, uns mit einer Krankenschwester über Knieprobleme beraten, das Für und Wider verschiedener Schoko-Glasuren erörtert und uns über Erfahrungen mit Kompressionsstrümpfen ausgetauscht. Was ältere Herrschaften eben so tun. 


Die Trails fand ich sehr schön! Nur trocken sollte es das nächste mal sein, die Wurzeln und Steine eingeschlossen. Mein rechtes Knie ist doch noch ziemlich blau geworden...


----------



## Sabiii (26. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> War ne schöne Tour heute  Und richtig viele waren es heute mal gewesen. Sogar mit Besuch aus Australien  Ich hoffe Euch hat es genauso gut gefallen wie mir.
> 
> ...




Üüüüsch wär gern mal dabei.  Hoffe, dass ich es zeitlich packe, also nicht groß warten, falls ich nicht auftauche... . 

Wie komme ich denn von Mühlheim aus zum Druckhaus? Fahre am Main entlang bis...? 

Grüßli


----------



## Google (26. Juli 2010)

....an der Schleuse Maintal-Dörnigheim vorbei weiter den Radweg lang, weiter an Steinheim entlang bis kurz nach der Höhe des Schlosses......Ach es gibt ja Google Maps 

Google Maps

Kurz vor der Autobahnbrücke, die Du nicht übersehen kannst, ist das Druckhaus linker Hand direkt am Mainradweg. Leider ist das Gebäude brandbeschädigt/geschlossen. Wenn Du unter der Brücke wartest...auch gut 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [B Durch ein unvorhersehbares tech. Problem zw neuem LRS und Rush führt mich mein Weg morgen früh erstmal zum Stenger..


Also das tech. Problem ist natürlich gelöst, die Bremsaufnahme an der Schwinge wurde etwas abgedreht um den benötigten Platz für schleifreies Bremsen zu schaffen. Am WE habe ich das dann ausprobiert und die neuen Bremsbeläge gleich mit eingefahren. Heute habe ich mein Rush geputzt damit ich's nächte Woche auf der "Deutschland-Tour" einsauen kann. Da wird "Fakers Werk" dann dem Härtetest unterworfen. 

*HIER* kann man das aktuelle Rush-Update sehen. Im Einzelnen ist das an erster Stelle der neue LRS, der das Gewicht noch unten drückt. Dann sind noch diverse Titanschrauben verbaut worden, dort bringen vorallem die Dämpferbolzen aus Titan was. Aber es ist nicht ausgereizt, im Gegenteil, ich habe an andere Stelle wieder Gewicht draufgepackt. Da wäre die Sattelstütze, ist jetzt die RaceFace aus dem Keller drauf, die ist schwerer als die die drauf war, genauso wie die original Marta Bremsscheiben, die auch schwerer wie die Alligater sind, dafür aber wieder mehr Leistung und Standfestigkeit bringen. Alles im allem bin ich mit dem erreichten Gewicht sehr zufrieden, aktuell fällt mir nix mehr zum weiterpimpen ein ... Cannondale selber hatt mit keinem Serien-Rush so ein Gewicht erreicht


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Cannondale selber hatt mit keinem Serien-Rush so ein Gewicht erreicht


 Na?? Hatt Dich die Angst vor meiner hervorragenden Fitness wieder mal zum Leichtgewichtswahn getrieben?? Mir würde es an Deiner Stelle auch nicht anders gehen  

Ernst beiseite.

Ich melde mich hier auch erst einmal ab und gehe auf Deutschlandtour. Die Biketemperaturen scheinen uns entgegen zu kommen, mit dem restlichen Wetter müssen wir mal schauen. Leider ist außer an unserem Starttag Samstag bislang an jeden anderen Tag Schauer vorausgesagt...aber alles wird schon gut  *hoff*

Ich denke mal, das ich am 10, 11 oder 12.ten August rum wieder eine erste Tour im Forum anbieten werde. Ab da wirds entspannter mit den Touren. Optimal für jene, die mal bei unserem Biketreff reinschnuppern wollen 

Machts gut und bis bald im Wald 

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Na?? Hatt Dich die Angst vor meiner hervorragenden Fitness wieder mal zum Leichtgewichtswahn getrieben?? Mir würde es an Deiner Stelle auch nicht anders gehen


Damit könnstest Du sogar recht haben. Ich habe deutlich weniger gemacht wie Du in den letzen Wochen  ABER, ich habe das GPS, also mußt Du eh hinter mir bleiben


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2010)

Guuden,

nach längerer Zeit mal wieder ne Meldung von mir. Bis jetzt alles gut gelaufen in meiner Tria-Saison ( keine Berichte, Selbstbeweihräucherung liegt mir nicht ), das MTB wurde auch bewegt damit es nicht traurig im Stall steht 

Längere Touren hab ich für August/September geplant, werde ich rechtzeitig hier bekannt geben  da soll es den ein oder anderen geben der an einer langen, trail-und hm-reichen Taunus-Tour interessiert wäre 

@google
Deutschland-Tour? Klingt interessant! Wünsche dir/euch ( wer fährt denn alles mit? ) viel Spaß, keine Pannen/Stürze und bestes Wetter 

*HAPPY TRAILS*


----------



## fohns (29. Juli 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute den Deutschlandtourfahrern, vor allem viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und sturzfreie Fahrt. 

Ich werde mich so gegen Mitte/Ende August wieder mal an eine angebotene Tour dranhängen. 

Viele Grüße an alle vom 
Fohns.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Längere Touren hab ich für August/September geplant, werde ich rechtzeitig hier bekannt geben  da soll es den ein oder anderen geben der an einer langen, trail-und hm-reichen Taunus-Tour interessiert wäre


ja! 

aber bitte nicht mehr im renntempo. die ausdauer für 5-6 stunden habe ich noch, aber während der 6 wochen pause sind mir echt viel kraft, vor allem aber kraftausdauer abhanden gekommen. sorry ^^


----------



## Google (29. Juli 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ABER, ich habe das GPS, also mußt Du eh hinter mir bleiben


Ach, sowas ist schnell umgeschraubt ohne das Du es merkst 


Adrenalino schrieb:


> Längere Touren hab ich für August/September geplant, werde ich rechtzeitig hier bekannt geben  da soll es den ein oder anderen geben der an einer langen, trail-und hm-reichen Taunus-Tour interessiert wäre ......................
> @google
> Deutschland-Tour? Klingt interessant! Wünsche dir/euch ( wer fährt denn alles mit? ) viel Spaß, keine Pannen/Stürze und bestes Wetter
> 
> *HAPPY TRAILS*


Wenn Pausen dabei sind, wäre ich schon mal dabei  Wer alles mitfährt?? Das war so ähnlich wie mit den 10 kleinen Negerlein  Immerhin sind aber noch zwei übrig geblieben





fohns schrieb:


> Ich werde mich so gegen Mitte/Ende August wieder mal an eine angebotene Tour dranhängen.


 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (30. Juli 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja!
> 
> aber bitte nicht mehr im renntempo. die ausdauer für 5-6 stunden habe ich noch, aber während der 6 wochen pause sind mir echt viel kraft, vor allem aber kraftausdauer abhanden gekommen. sorry ^^



Zu Hülf, 6 Wochen Pause????  Was haste denn jetzt schon wieder angestellt 

Tempo, keine Bange, nach dem IM Wiesbaden will ich zwar noch evtl. Biebergrund fahren und es warten noch ein paar andere Wettkämpfe aber Touren will ich dann im Tourentempo fahn und vor allem Spaß dabei haben  ich hab mich dieses Jahr schon echt genug gequält 



Google schrieb:


> Wenn Pausen dabei sind, wäre ich schon mal dabei  Bis bald im Wald
> 
> Google



Also, deine geliebte Kuchenpause ist auf dieser Tour nicht möglich, aber kurze Fotostopps, Riegel futtern und Flaschen auffüllen ( Bach, Brunnen und die Tanke in Brombach ) ist natürlich drin


----------



## x-rossi (30. Juli 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Zu Hülf, 6 Wochen Pause????  Was haste denn jetzt schon wieder angestellt


von november bis april in der bitteren kälte trainiert, von april bis juni 30.000 hm gefahren und nach darmstadt-heidelberg-darmstadt einfach keine lust mehr gehabt. ich war echt total leer und habe null druck mehr aufs pedal gebracht. jetzt brauche ich halt wieder ein paar lockere touren bis zum urlaub im september. also alles im grünen bereich


----------



## Kwi-Schan (2. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

kennt Ihr mich noch? ;-)

Wie ist es denn - meine Familie ist verreist und als Strohwitwer will ich mein Bike ein bisschen quälen. Gibt's am kommenden WE eine Tour, bei der ich Mal wiedre mitfahren könnte? Würde mich freuen...

Viele Grüße
Christian


----------



## Adrenalino (2. August 2010)

Hi Christian,

ich glaub da läuft im Moment net so viel weil Google mit ein paar Leutz unterwegs ist - hier im Thread sind aber noch andere die bestimnmt was auf die Stollen stellen 

Ich hatte eigentlich vorgehabt am Sonntag was mit dem MTB anzubieten, werde aber in Klein-Karben nen schnellen 10er laufen als letzten Test für den IM 70.3 Wiesbaden. Wenn der gelaufen ist will ich wieder mehr aufs MTB.

Schau öfters rein, hier geht bestimmt was!


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2010)

Kwi-Schan schrieb:


> ...kennt Ihr mich noch? ;-)...



hi christian,

natürlich kenn ich dich noch

bin aber leider dieses w.e. mit geburtstags vorbereitungen und -feiern beschäftigt. da komm ich leider net zum biken.

ein andermal natürlich gerne,

wolfgang


----------



## loti (2. August 2010)

Hallo,
dann melde ich mich mal. Ich mache am Sonntag eine Tour.
Sonntag, 08.08.2010, 10:00 - 17:00
Abfahrt:	10:00 Uhr 	Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
MTB-Tour zum Otzberg, 90 km, 900 Höhenmeter, 
Bei der Fahrt zur Burg Otzberg kann man auf schmalen Wegen sein MTB-Können zur Genüge austesten.
Nach der Anfahrt über den Mainzer Berg mit einigen Trails zum Warmwerden beginnt hinter Gunderhausen fast durchgängiges Trailvergnügen bis zum Otzberg. Helmpflicht! Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr.
Grüße 
loti


----------



## bone peeler (2. August 2010)

Mhhh... blöd... Der Loti bietet immer tolle Touren an wenn ich mal nicht im Lande bin... ts ts ts...

@ Loti: Bitte mal als gpx-track aufzeichnen und mir wenn möglich zukommen lassen.   Ich kenn nämlich fast nur Strasse bis zum Otzberg...


----------



## Lanzelot (2. August 2010)

@Loti

Deine Beschreibung hat mich jetzt aber neugierig gemacht, den gps track würd ich auch nehmen...


----------



## Kwi-Schan (3. August 2010)

Hallo Loti,
so, ich habe mich Mal angemeldet und bin sehr gespannt...  Ich hoffe nur, Ihr hängt mich nicht völlig ab.
Bis Sonntag,
Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (4. August 2010)

Hallo Christian,
so wild wird die Tour nun auch nicht. Wir machen zwischendrin eine Einkehrpause zum Kaloriennachschub und erholen. Der Aufstieg zum Otzberg ist schon heftig, aber da kann jeder mit seinem Tempo fahren.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2010)

Moin,

wir sind auch schon wieder da, die Sintflut gestern und heute wolten wir uns nicht mehr antun. Wie Anett schon schrieb ist der Grüne Dach Radweg nicht so berauschend, noch weniger im Dauerregen 

Das Beste war der Hinweg. Samstag Vormitag mit dem Zug nach Fulda, dort auf den Röhnhöhenweg, unterhalb der Wasserkuppe vorbei sind wir noch bis Meiningen gekommen. Dort haben wir uns nach ca. 90 KM und 1500 HM einquartiert. Tagsdrauf weiter der Werra gefolgt bis Eisfeld, dort dann hoch auf die Friedrichshöhe wo wir auf den Rennsteig traffen. Dem folgten wir bis Neuhaus, das war dann auch unser Tagesziel nach ca. 100 KM 1100 HM. In der Nacht kam der Regen, wir besuchten den ortsansässigen Radladen um diverse Defekte zu beseitigen. Frank war schon am ersten Tag ne Speiche gebrochen, bei mir hatt ein Schaluchlos-Ventil schlapp gemacht, war aber wohl mein Montagefehler  also Schlauch ins Vorderad rein. Dann hies er warten bis der Regenschauer vorbei war und wieder los. Kurz nach Ernsttal wieder auf den Rennsteigwanderweg und bei mir wieder vorn platt. Wir vorsorglich wieder zurück nach Neuhaus. Es stellt sich aber herraus dass es diesmal "nur" ein gelöster Ventileinsatz war  Und wieder zurück auf den Rennstein. Mittlerweile war es schon nach 14 Uhr und waren noch kein Meter vorran gekommen. Bis zum Abend erreichten wir im strömenden regen aber doch nach Blankenstein. Es waren nur ca. 50 KM aber wiederrum 4stellige Höhenmeter. Mehr war auf einem klatschnassen, schmierigen, glitschiegen Rennstein"wander"weg nicht drin. Der nächte Morgen = Dauerregen  und wir wieder los. Dehm Grünen Dach gefolgt bis Waldsassen das wir nach ca. 120 KM und irgendwas von 1400 HM + X erreichten. Abends den Wetterbericht und die Unwetterwarnungen gesehen und waren uns eigentlich schnell einig, dass wir nach 1,5 Tagen Regen darauf keinen Bock mehr hatten. Der folgende Tag war nochmal typisch bayrisch gemeldet, also blau/weiß und wir beschlossen noch weiter dem Grünen Dach bis Bärnau zu folgen und dort dann abzudrehen nach Weiden, das wir dann gegen nachmittag erreichten und uns für Donnerstag die Rückfahrt buchten. Das war dann Tag 5 noch 70 KM und 855 HM. Die KM und HM-Angaben sind die die ich noch im Kopf habe, genauer kann ich's nicht mehr sagen, da der Edge auf meiner letzen Etappe von Dettingen rüber nach Dtz, schließlich auch nicht mehr wollte und ich ihn bis jetzt nicht mehr reanimieren konnte    Muß mich das jetzt wundern nach der Tour .... NÖ ... ab zu Garmin mit dem Teil!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2010)

Na, herzlich willkommen zurück. Habe an euch gedacht, hier war das Wetter nämlich auch nicht berauschend. Vorgestern abend zwischen zwei Regenschauer nur mal kurz die Sau ausgeführt, sonst ist nix gelaufen.

Na, zum Glück wart ihr nicht in "dem" Radladen für MTBler in Weiden. Da wurden wir nämlich vorstellig wg. u.a. meiner Hinterradbremse. Der Mechaniker hat allen Ernstes erzählt, das Problem käme vom Ausgleichsbehälter, dabei hat die R1 überhaupt keinen. Und das Spiel am Hinterrad käme von der Speedhub, nicht vom (durch das Gehubbel) etwas gelösten Schnellspanner (ja, ich weiß, der den ich habe ist nicht für die Speedhub zugelassen, aber ich hab es halt mal probiert, ging ja auch fast ein Jahr gut, jetzt wird wieder der alte schwere XT genommen).
Ich hab nur ja, ja, gesagt, den Schnellspanner so gut es ging wieder festgezogen und dann nix wie weg. Dem wollte ich mein Radl nicht überlassen, dann lieber Abbruch der Tour.

Aber Rennsteig ist schon schee, oder?!


----------



## Google (6. August 2010)

Hi  Da will ich mich auch mal zurück melden.

Tja das Wetter hat uns echt übel mitgespielt. Heute wären wir wohl vom Arber runtergespült worden wenn ich mir das Wetter für Bodenmais anschaue.

Echt schade, ich wäre die Tour gerne zu Ende gefahren aber ein bisserl Spass sollte es ja schon machen.

Den grünen Dach Radweg kann ich wirklich nicht weiter empfehlen. Hätte ich 5 Sterne zu vergeben, dann gäbs nur zwei von mir. Sowohl vom Landschaftlichen als auch vom Funfaktor... Da lobe ich mir Spessart Taunus und Odenwald 

Trotzdem haben mir die 5 Tage im Rückblick Spass gemacht, einmal ists Ok gewesen. Konditionell anspruchsvoll war die Tour allemal, insbesondere bei gut 9 KG auffem Rücken. Das sollte man nicht unterbewerten.

Falls ich mal wieder auf so ne Idee mit "Quer durch Deutschland" komme, dann bleib ich meinen Prinzipien treu und es werden tatsächlich so viel Wanderwege wie möglich gefahren. Scheiß doch auf das Ziel. Hauptsache 7 Tage Spass. Hatt ich doch schon vorher gesagt  

Klar ist dann allerdings, dass man bei so einem Wetter eine solch geartete Tour ausfallen lassen müßte.

Aber nochmal kurz zurück zu gerade absolvierten Tour:

Der Röhnhöhenweg und der Rennsteig waren ok  Hat echt Spass gemacht. In dem Stück Rennsteig was wir absolvierten, mußten wir die Wurzelpassagen eher uphill meistern was aber bei dem Regenwetter durchaus angebracht war. Fahrbar war alles, wahrscheinlich sind wir wohl das technisch leichtere Teilstück gefahren. Man mußte bei dem rutschigen Verhältnissen aber sehr wachsam sein und konzentriert fahren, was mir aber richtig Spass machte (neben dem Kackwetter!!).

Während der Tour und jetzt habe ich jedenfalls so RICHTIG!!! BOCK auf *Mallorcapushing* und anschließenden *Alpencross 2011* bekommen 

Ich könnt grad schon wieder losfahren.

Vieleicht gibts später noch ein paar Bilder von der Tour.


Grüße

Google 

und bis bald im Wald


----------



## Bikeholic (6. August 2010)

Herzlich willkommen zurück! Auch mir hat der Rennsteig am Besten gefallen. Den könnte ich glatt noch einmal fahren. Doch es gibt auch noch einige andere nette Wanderwege und zur Zeit könnte ich mir den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig sehr gut vorstellen. Vor allem ist das dann auch wieder durchgängig Gelände. Das wäre auch nur ein Wochenende, in dem die 178Km eigentlich gut zu fahren sein müßten.


----------



## Google (7. August 2010)

Moin, moin

Hat jemand Lust morgen eine lockere Runde zu drehen?? Startzeit irgendwas zwischen 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr. So circa 3 Stunden Fahrzeit, bzw. je nach Laune. Das gilt auch für die Strecke oder eine evtl. Pause  Einfach hier melden falls Interesse besteht.


@[email protected] Hört sich gut an....Nur werde ich dieses Jahr nimmer weg gelassen. Tagestouren gehen aber natürlich noch 

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2010)

Wiso erst morgen  Ich starte gleich schon wieder mit der Dtz-Rennerrunde. Morgen kann ich nicht ...

Habe gerade noch ein paar Bilder unserer Tour hochgeladen.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Hat jemand Lust morgen eine lockere Runde zu drehen?? Startzeit irgendwas zwischen 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr. So circa 3 Stunden Fahrzeit, bzw. je nach Laune. Das gilt auch für die Strecke oder eine evtl. Pause  Einfach hier melden falls Interesse besteht.
> 
> ...



Hi, kann sei das ich mich morgen spontan zu einer kleinen Runde anschließe. Bin allerdings seit der Rennsteig - Grünes Dach - Tour heute erst das erste mal wieder gefahren und bin gerade erst mal satt. War mit dem Radel und Chaotenkind zum Sommerschlußverkauf bei_ HIBIKE_ in Kronberg und danach auf dem Fuchstanz. Werde morgen spontan entscheiden ob ja oder nein.

Bis bald im Wald

Bikeholic


----------



## ICM2007 (7. August 2010)

Hi Leuts, bin auch noch da.
Hatte lange erzwungenermaßen mit anderen Dingen zu tun
@bone peeler.
Carsten, ich habe mich auch mal bei Loti angemeldet einfach auch um nach langer Abstinenz mal wieder zu entspannen und wieder einzusteigen. Ich hoffe er nimmt mich locker mit, und ich guck mal ob ich den GPS-Track auf mein BlackBerry kriege, dann stell ich den bei GPSis.com ein, oder schick ihn euch.
Ein Test mit der Nogago-Software war gut.
Muss nur erst mein Handy wieder umbauen, denn ich habe ein neues Nokia bekommen und weiß noch nicht was ich mit den Ovi-karten so anfangen kann, oder doch noch eine andere Software aufspielen muss 

*@Kwin-Sha*n , wie fährst Du nach Sprendlingen von Diba aus? War noch nie da mit`m Rad?
Wollen wir uns am Kreishaus treffen und  zusammen fahren? So gegen 09.00 Uhr .Böte sich ja an. Meld Dich noch mal, ich gucke morgen noch mal ins Netz.

PS: habe gerade mal bei Google maps geschaut, über den Golfplatz Neuhof immer irgendwie geradeaus kommt man wohl direkt dahin.
Na werds schon finden ;-)


----------



## ICM2007 (8. August 2010)

Was´n Käsewetter
und dazu habe ich auch noch total verpennt.
Also an meinem 1.ten Urlaubstag hatte ich nun wirklich keine Lust auf eine Regentour, sorry.
Aber es kommen wieder bessere Tage. 
Also man sieht sich


----------



## bone peeler (8. August 2010)

@ Rainer: Du lebst ja noch 

Bin grad wieder mal im tiefsten Osten zu Besuch und wünschte mir euer Popel-Regen-Wetter hierher... Wer Nachrichten geschaut hat weiss wovon ich rede. Zum Glück liegt unser Ort etwas weiter von der überlaufenden Neisse entfernt... Egal nachher gehts wieder heim (hoffe das nix gross gesperrt ist).

Können dann ja auch mal wieder was fahren, gell?

@ Loti: Wie schaut´s aus mit dem gps-Track? Würde das ja gern mal fahren...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2010)

Hi Frank, die Sonne scheint gerade was denkst Du? 3H über möglichst trockene Wege! ... vielleicht ein Teil meiner Winterstrecke?


----------



## Google (8. August 2010)

Tach auch

nöö, mir ist das Wetter zu unsicher. Ich beginne dann doch lieber erst am Dienstag wieder und wir gehen heute vielleicht in die Pilze 

Mag am Dienstag jemand mit? Es soll ne lockere Einrollrunde geben. Ideal für Einsteiger 

*Gelände am Dienstag​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


Ps. Es gibt vorerst keine Bilder von mir. Hinsichtlich flickr habe ich mittlerweile so alles an Angaben vergessen, die für meine Anmeldung notwendig wären. Ich hab kein Bock mehr. Es geht mir echt auf die Nüsse zig accounts und passwörter merken zu müssen. Darüber evtl. auch noch Buch führen zu müssen geht mir mom zu weit. Zum hier Hochladen sind die Bilder zu groß....._ich mag jetzt nicht verkleinern,müßte mir erst Software runterladen und dazu habe ich jetzt auch kein Bock weil ich schon Stunden am Zweitpc gesessen habe um ihn wieder zu aktivieren._ Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sabiii (8. August 2010)

Huhuuu zurück,

ich bin dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. August 2010)

Ich auch!
Locker ist gut, Samstag gefahren, Sonntag gefahren (ich hatte sogar Schlamm auf der Innenseite der Jacke und des Trikots), heute gefahren, da geht nicht mehr als ganz locker.

Darf ich die Sau nehmen? Das Plastesofa ist leider noch in der Werkstatt und nach der samstäglichen und heutigen Hardtailrunde hab ich wieder Bock auf Federweg.


----------



## Google (9. August 2010)

Ei ja, von mir aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. August 2010)

Danke!!


----------



## Sabiii (10. August 2010)

Schee war´s... .


----------



## Google (10. August 2010)

Das freut mich, dass es Dir gefallen hat  Hat doch alles bestens geklappt. Wenns trocken bleibt, dann fahr ich wieder am Donnerstag. Wenn Du wieder dabei sein willst 

Weitere Mitfahrer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag​*

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Sabiii (10. August 2010)

Bin dabei!!! 

Gutes Nächtle!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. August 2010)

Danke fürs guiden und für das warten, bis ich mit den guten 16 kg wieder dran war!

Erstaunlicherweise sagte mein Tacho daheim was von nem knappen 20er Schnitt. Hätte ich nicht gedacht bei der Sau.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> da der Edge auf meiner letzen Etappe von Dettingen rüber nach Dtz, schließlich auch nicht mehr wollte und ich ihn bis jetzt nicht mehr reanimieren konnte    Muß mich das jetzt wundern nach der Tour .... NÖ ... ab zu Garmin mit dem Teil!


... also über den Service von Garmin kann man sich nicht beschweren. Heute einen nagelneuen im Austausch erhalten  Hatt die 3.1 FW drauf und 1 GB interen Speicher


----------



## Sabiii (11. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke fürs guiden und für das warten, bis ich mit den guten 16 kg wieder dran war!
> 
> Erstaunlicherweise sagte mein Tacho daheim was von nem knappen 20er Schnitt. Hätte ich nicht gedacht bei der Sau.



Ich danke ebenfalls (inkl. Schlauch, Hilfe & Co). Hoffe, wir biken auch bald wieder... .


----------



## fohns (11. August 2010)

Wo das Thema GPS wieder aktuell ist:
ich suche einen schönen Weg durch den Wald von westlicher Seite (etwa Schöllkrippen) aus zum Engländer als Track.
Im Netz hab ich nix vernünftiges gefunden...

Kann mir jemand eine entsprechende Datei zukommen lassen?

Merci und viele Grüße vom Fohns!


----------



## Google (12. August 2010)

Hey Leutz, ich habe zwischen Frankfurt und Mühlheim schon Regen abbekommen, weiterhin braut sich in Kürze wohl noch etwas zusammen. Die heutige Tour fällt somit ins Wasser!

Wir sehen uns bei besserer Wetterlage 

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (12. August 2010)

Wääääääääääääähhh, wie ärgerlich... .  Shit Wetter!


----------



## Google (12. August 2010)

Uuuiiii...Das hört sich nach dem Mountainbikevirus im fortgeschrittenem Stadium an


----------



## Sabiii (12. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Uuuiiii...Das hört sich nach dem Mountainbikevirus im fortgeschrittenem Stadium an




... kurz vor´m Ausbruch!!!


----------



## Google (13. August 2010)

Hallo allerseits

ich wollte morgen so zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr ne kleinere Runde vom Druckhaus aus starten. Wenn jemand Lust hat, einfach hier oder übers Handy bei mir melden.

Ansonsten sehen wir uns nächste Woche (WENNS TROCKEN BLEIBT!!!!)

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Sabiii (13. August 2010)

Ratet mal, was meinem Schlauch (mal wieder!!!) heute Morgen passiert ist...


----------



## ICM2007 (14. August 2010)

Hi,
Fährt jemand morgen früh irgendwo eine kleine Runde?
Wetter soll ja nicht so doll werden, aber was heisst das schon bei uns hier.

Mach mich sonst so gegen 10.00h Richtung Seligenstadt auf und dann am Main lang Richtung Stockstadt-Klingenberg und/oder weiter und dann irgendwie zurück nach Diba, einschließlich Knabberpäuschen. Wo auch immer 
Und sei´s nur irgendwo eine Frittenbude.
Hauptsache Bewegung und Spass, muss einfach mal abschalten in meinem Umzugsstress 

Wer Interesse hat, Treffpunkt Fähre Seligenstadt 10.30-10.45h
Für eine lockere Runde, je nach Laune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. August 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ratet mal, was meinem Schlauch (mal wieder!!!) heute Morgen passiert ist...


Hol Dir lieber ne neue Decke.


Habt Ihr schon das verkackte Wetter für die kommende Woche gesehen??? Mir reichts jetzt so langsam  Deshalb erst mal kein Tourenangebot meinerseits 



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand morgen früh irgendwo eine kleine Runde?


Und biste los? Einladend ists draussen ja nicht. 

Leutz, ich hoffe bis bald im Wald...

Grüße

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (16. August 2010)

Neee,
nach einem Blick gen Himmel habe ich mich wieder ins Bett gelegt.
Ist ja gruselig das Wetter. Kannst ja bald die dicken Jacken wieder auspacken


----------



## Sabiii (16. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hol Dir lieber ne neue Decke.
> 
> 
> Habt Ihr schon das verkackte Wetter für die kommende Woche gesehen??? Mir reichts jetzt so langsam  Deshalb erst mal kein Tourenangebot meinerseits
> ...




Ich habe mir Neue geholt und bin prompt auf die FR**** geflogen. Die eine Seite ist blau, die Andere offen!!! Mir tut alles weh... . 

Subba Gschicht!


----------



## Google (17. August 2010)

Hört sich ja nicht gut an  Meinst Du mit "Gschicht" Gesicht oder Geschichte? Zweiteres wäre dann wohl etwas besser. Was hast Du denn jetzt für Reifen drauf?

@[email protected] Der Sommer soll sich ja mal wieder blicken lassen, am Donnerstag einleitend der erste trockene Tag und somit auch wieder bikegeeignet  Wer fährt mit?

*MTB-Treff am Donnerstag​*
Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. @Sabii, vielleicht gehts ja trotz des Sturzes mit biken 

Gruß

Google


----------



## bone peeler (17. August 2010)

@ ICM: Wenn Du am Wochenende was fährst dann melde Dich mal. Brauche mal wieder ´ne Einleitungsrunde und allein kann ich mich nicht aufraffen (erst recht net bei dem Wetter)

Hat der Loti seine Otzberg-GPS-Daten eigentlich mal zur Verfügung gestellt?


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. August 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich habe mir Neue geholt und bin prompt auf die FR**** geflogen. Die eine Seite ist blau, die Andere offen!!! Mir tut alles weh... .
> 
> Subba Gschicht!


 
Ja, ja, neue Reifen können sauglatt sein, vor allem wenn es noch nass ist dazu. Entweder 20-30 km vorsichtig einfahren oder das Trennmittel aus dem Produktionsprozess mit feinem Schmirgelpapier entfernen.
Ich bevorzuge ersteres, beim Motorrad habe ich mich manchmal allerdings wirklich ne Stunde mit Abschmirgeln neuer Reifen beschäftigt.

Gute Besserung!



Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Der Sommer soll sich ja mal wieder blicken lassen, am Donnerstag einleitend der erste trockene Tag und somit auch wieder bikegeeignet  Wer fährt mit?
> 
> *MTB-Treff am Donnerstag*​
> Gruß
> Google


 
Ich!
Komme mit großer Warscheinlichkeit direkt von Dietzenbach, also Hardtail!


----------



## Sabiii (17. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nicht gut an  Meinst Du mit "Gschicht" Gesicht oder Geschichte? Zweiteres wäre dann wohl etwas besser. Was hast Du denn jetzt für Reifen drauf?
> 
> @[email protected] Der Sommer soll sich ja mal wieder blicken lassen, am Donnerstag einleitend der erste trockene Tag und somit auch wieder bikegeeignet  Wer fährt mit?
> 
> ...




Huhu,

meinte mit "Gschicht" = Geschichte!!! 

Habe jetzt die Speed King drauf und habe natürlich "übersehen", dass man die erst mal einfahren sollte... . 

Soweit ich es zeitlich um 17 Uhr packe, bin ich dabei. Die Knochen machen das schon mit... . 


@ Chaotenkind: Danke für die Besserungswünsche!!!


----------



## loti (17. August 2010)

Hallo an alle,
die auf den GPS-Track meiner Otzberg-Tour warten. Otzberg_Trailtour 2010_Track.gpx:
Die Datei, die du anhängen möchtest, ist zu groß. Die maximale Dateigröße für diesen Dateityp beträgt 97,7 KB. Deine Datei ist 301,8 KB groß.
Also schickt mir eine PM, oder Mail an 
[email protected]

Dann ein Hinweis auf meine Tour am Sonntag. Für alle, die mal ihre Grenzen austesten wollen.
loti

]Sonntag, 22.08.2010, 09:00 , Start: Lindenplatz, Dreieich-Sprendlingen
Spessart-Odenwald-MTB, ca. 150 km, ca. 1800 Höhenmeter, sehr hügelig
Wir radeln uns warm in der Ebene bis Oberburg und im Elsavatal bis Eschau, aber etwas Gelände und einige Steigungen sind schon dabei. Dann geht es hoch zur Geisshöhe  mit Einkehr oder die dann etwas später im Hundsrückhof. Weiter auf dem Eselsweg bis zum Kloster Engelberg (heftige Strecke!), am Rande des Maintal entlang bis Elsenfeld und quer durch den Odenwald zurück nach Dreieich. Die Strecke hat einige heftige Anstiege und steile Abfahrten, eben MTB-Genuss pur.
Helmpflicht! Rückkehr ca. 20 Uhr.
PS: Die Strecke ändere ich jeweils nach Witterungsbedingungen. Von daher sind die KM-Angaben und Höhenmeter nur ungefähr.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. August 2010)

Auch von mir gute Genesung Sabiii! ... hoffe das Dir die unverhofften Bodenkontakte net den Spaß am in die Pedale treten rauben!

@alle: Falls die Sonne mal wieder ein Einsehen hat, möchte ich am Sonntag einen etwas weiteren Ausritt unternehmen. Ziel wird wohl die *"Karlshöhe"* sein. 

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen.

Grüße Bikeholic

PS: Bin zur Zeit alles andere, als in meiner Bestform, die Ausfahrt wird also  recht gemütlich geradelt.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. August 2010)

loti schrieb:


> Dann ein Hinweis auf meine Tour am Sonntag. Für alle, die mal ihre Grenzen austesten wollen.
> loti
> 
> ]Sonntag, 22.08.2010, 09:00 , Start: Lindenplatz, Dreieich-Sprendlingen
> ...



Schöne Tour Loti, könnte auch mir Spaß machen! Leider sehe ich meine Grenzen derzeit ganz deutlich vor Augen, weil ich selten zum fahren komme. Nach der Regenorgie der letzten Tage wirst Du auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß auf dem Eselsweg haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (17. August 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Auch von mir gute Genesung Sabiii! ... hoffe das Dir die unverhofften Bodenkontakte net den Spaß am in die Pedale treten rauben!
> 
> @alle: Falls die Sonne mal wieder ein Einsehen hat, möchte ich am Sonntag einen etwas weiteren Ausritt unternehmen. Ziel wird wohl die *"Karlshöhe"* sein.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche! 

Würde am Sonntag gerne mitfahren, wahrscheinlich auch nur gemütlich wg. Schmeeeerzääään. 

Grüßlis


----------



## Google (17. August 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle: Falls die Sonne mal wieder ein Einsehen hat, möchte ich am Sonntag einen etwas weiteren Ausritt unternehmen. Ziel wird wohl die *"Karlshöhe"* sein.


 Oh Mann!! Ich krieg hier noch die Krise  Erst erfahre ich, dass Erdi01 zu einer unchristlichen Zeit mit Loti fährt, ich freue mich schon auf Dein Angebot (wobei ich Deine Begründung nicht so ganz verstehe beim loti nicht mitfahren zu können....Deine Tour ist doch von den KM und den HM nicht besser ) und muß dann lesen, dass Deine Startzeit schon 8:30 Uhr ist 

Sorry, das ist bei mir leider (wie immer) "No Go". Jetzt werd ich wohl noch ne dritte Tour am Sonntag anbieten müssen oder alleine fahren.  Voll Doof!!!

Spätestens am Freitag werde ich informieren was beim Google geht 

Gruß

Google, die Welt ist schon hart...

Edit: Aber schön ists, dass wir am Donnerstag schon zu Fünft sind


----------



## Bikeholic (17. August 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!
> 
> Würde am Sonntag gerne mitfahren, wahrscheinlich auch nur gemütlich wg. Schmeeeerzääään.
> 
> Grüßlis



Kannst gerne mitfahren, wird sicherlich eine schöne Tour! 



Google schrieb:


> Oh Mann!! Ich krieg hier noch die Krise  Erst erfahre ich, dass Erdi01 zu einer unchristlichen Zeit mit Loti fährt, ich freue mich schon auf Dein Angebot (wobei ich Deine Begründung nicht so ganz verstehe beim loti nicht mitfahren zu können....Deine Tour ist doch von den KM und den HM nicht besser ) und muß dann lesen, dass Deine Startzeit schon 8:30 Uhr ist
> 
> Sorry, das ist bei mir leider (wie immer) "No Go". Jetzt werd ich wohl noch ne dritte Tour am Sonntag anbieten müssen oder alleine fahren.  Voll Doof!!!
> 
> ...



... werde es vermutlich deutlich langsamer angehen lassen als Loti. Außerdem solls hauptsächlich über WAB`s gehen, was einfacher sein sollte, als den Eselsweg nach ner Regenorgie unter die Stollen zu nehmen.


----------



## Sabiii (17. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Oh Mann!! Ich krieg hier noch die Krise  Erst erfahre ich, dass Erdi01 zu einer unchristlichen Zeit mit Loti fährt, ich freue mich schon auf Dein Angebot (wobei ich Deine Begründung nicht so ganz verstehe beim loti nicht mitfahren zu können....Deine Tour ist doch von den KM und den HM nicht besser ) und muß dann lesen, dass Deine Startzeit schon 8:30 Uhr ist
> 
> Sorry, das ist bei mir leider (wie immer) "No Go". Jetzt werd ich wohl noch ne dritte Tour am Sonntag anbieten müssen oder alleine fahren.  Voll Doof!!!
> 
> ...




Vielleicht findet man ja ´nen Mittelweg, der für jeden akzeptabel ist und man fährt am Ende doch zusammen *schwall*.


----------



## bone peeler (17. August 2010)

Ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder mitfahren aber Eure Kilometer sind mir echt zu heftig... spätestens nach 80Km steigen meine Beine aus...

Naja... vllt. find ich ja noch ´ne kleine Tour oder mach mich auf den Otzberg.


----------



## Google (18. August 2010)

@Bikehiloc, das mit der Regenorgie ist schon wahr. Da stellt sich überhaupt die Frage ob ne längere MTB-Tour im Gelände Spass macht.

Na ja, ich werde bei der morgigen Tour mal sondieren wie es so ausschaut und mich danach entscheiden. Vielleicht hat ja der Shopper oder sonstwer noch ne gute Idee....Ansonsten bliebe noch ne Rennradtour auf *trockenem *Terrain *im sonnigen Spessart *mit *Kaffee und Kuchenpause *in Frammersbach  (Ob das den Erdi01 evtl. noch animiert hat? )

Grüße

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2010)

Er fährt ja vorwiegend WABs. Da wird es trocken sein.

@Sabiii: Speed King, da haste ja wieder so empfindliche Rennpellen drauf.


----------



## Sabiii (18. August 2010)

Hey Leute, mein Fahrrad schleift vorne. Kann sein, dass ich moie doch nicht mitkomme... . Seit dem Sturz... . 

Ich sag dann noch mal via SMS bescheid. 

Jetzt wird es schön und das Ding funzt nicht!!!


----------



## Google (18. August 2010)

Hmm, ne Ferndiagnose ist jetzt schwierig  Vielleicht kann ja morgen noch jemand drüberschauen.

Guuds nächtle, ich muß kurz vor fünf raus 

Kennt eigentlich wer die zwei angemeldeten, neuen Mitfahrer? Mal schauen ob sie tatsächlich kommen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. August 2010)

Nö, ich nicht. Zumindest nicht vom Nickname. Schaun mer mal.
Ich komm jetzt doch von daheim, nehme aber trotzdem den Wolf. Da hab ich Lupinchen drauf, falls wir erst im dunklen heimkommen. Außerdem will ich bergauf nicht wieder die Schnecke machen.
Formula hat meine eingesandte Bremse noch immer nicht repariert zurück geschickt, ich vermisse meine Rennfräse.


----------



## Sabiii (19. August 2010)

Hey an alle,

kann am Sonntag leider nicht mitfahren - mein Bike ist erst mal bis Mittwoch fort... . 

Wie war euer Ritt heute? 

@Chaotenkind: Hab einen Schlauch für dich hier.


----------



## RedRum05 (19. August 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich würd ja auch gern mal wieder mitfahren aber Eure Kilometer sind mir echt zu heftig... spätestens nach 80Km steigen meine Beine aus...
> 
> Naja... vllt. find ich ja noch ´ne kleine Tour oder mach mich auf den Otzberg.



Ich habe gerade überlegt, "fährt der Karsten eigentlich noch?"
So schnell hat man eine Antwort. Vielleicht können wir nächste Woche auch mal wieder ne Runde zusammen fahren - wenn du Lust hast.


----------



## bone peeler (20. August 2010)

Na aber gerne doch Herr Nachbar. Bist Du auferstanden von den Toten?


----------



## Google (20. August 2010)

Grüzi allerseits

wie es gestern war?? Ich würde sagen, ne *P*leiten*P*ech und*P*annen-Tour 

Eine schlecht kurzfristig umdisponierte Tour, ein Platten, mehrere Verfahrer, ein größeres Mißverständnis, ein abhanden gekommener Mitfahrer, ein Riesenachter mit verbogenem Schaltauge, verspätet zu Hause angekommen.

Kurz: Du hast was verpasst  Oder??.......Andreas, unser Neuling aus Bruchköbel fands Klasse und will wieder dabei sein  Also vielleicht doch was verpasst?? 

Müßen wir jetzt immer sone Tour hinlegen  

*Aufgepasst!!!*

Shopper und ich haben uns für ne Langschläfertour entschieden. Schliesslich soll für alle etwas im Wochenendangebot dabei sein 

Startzeiten sind SONNTAG 10:05 Uhr Druckhaus, 10:30 B 8 Parkplatz. Es geht übern Franzosenkopf irgendwo hin und zurück. Genaueres weiß ich net, weil Shopper diese Tour guiden wird. Kilometermässig schätze ich mal 70-80 Km bei 800 HM Plus. Päusschen gibts im Naturfreundehaus Wer mitmöchte hier melden oder einfach pünktlich am Startort sein. Einen Eintrag gibts keinen.

Wetter und Laune wird gut...

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (20. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> kurzfristig umdisponierte Tour, ... , ein Riesenachter mit verbogenem Schaltauge, verspätet zu Hause angekommen. ... Müßen wir jetzt immer sone Tour hinlegen


Nö ... bis auf weiteres habt Ihr ja wieder Ruhe vor mir 

Wenigstens war ich mal wieder auf dem Hahnenkamm. Mein Schaltauge ist wohl doch i.O. Bei meinem HR hatt's mehrere Speichen erwischt. Habe schon alle Speichen gelöst um die Spannung komplett rauszunehmen. Der Achter ist immer noch deutlich sichtbar. Die Felge hatt sicher auch eins mitbekommen  Jetzt hatt Faker wieder ne Aufgabe, mal sehen was zu retten ist 

Und mal sehen wo ich am WE rumfahren werde. Muß erstmal schauen welches Rad einsatzbereit sein wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faraketrek (20. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Startzeiten sind 10:05 Uhr Druckhaus, 10:30 B 8 Parkplatz. Es geht übern Franzosenkopf irgendwo hin und zurück. Genaueres weiß ich net, weil Shopper diese Tour guiden wird. Kilometermässig schätze ich mal 70-80 Km bei 800 HM Plus. Päusschen gibts im Naturfreundehaus Wer mitmöchte hier melden oder einfach pünktlich am Startort sein. Einen Eintrag gibts keinen.
> 
> Wetter und Laune wird gut...
> 
> ...



Ist damit der Sonntag gemeint?

Grüße,

Frank


----------



## Google (20. August 2010)

Ja klar. Ich habs nachgetragen


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2010)

Sooo, im Gegensatz zu Gestern sieht mein HR wieder aus wie neu 

Übern Tag die CX-Ray Speichen besorgt und von außen, also ohne Mantel, Felgenband etc. zu demontieren die Neuen reingefriemelt. Am Abend dann beim Faker gewesen, er hatt's dann wieder rund gemacht 

@Faker, Ich konnt's nicht lassen und habe den Nippelspanner nochmal an bewußter Speiche angesetzt. Die Speiche ist in sich nun gut 1 mal verdreht, dafür ist das bisschen Rest-Achter nun auch draußen. Vllt im Zentrierständer noch messbar, aber rein optisch nix mehr sichtbar. Schauen mer mal wie lange es eine ja so "super belastbare Messerspeiche" mitmacht 

Und damit steht der "Loti-Tour" am Sonntag zumindest radmäßig nix mehr im Weg. Muß nur noch rechtzeitig aus dem Bett kommen ...


----------



## theobviousfaker (21. August 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Faker, Ich konnt's nicht lassen und habe den Nippelspanner nochmal an bewußter Speiche angesetzt. Die Speiche ist in sich nun gut 1 mal verdreht, dafür ist das bisschen Rest-Achter nun auch draußen. Vllt im Zentrierständer noch messbar, aber rein optisch nix mehr sichtbar. Schauen mer mal wie lange es eine ja so "super belastbare Messerspeiche" mitmacht



Das find ich gut  womöglich plongt es dann während der Fahrt mal laut  Ansonsten schätze ich mal, dass du die Speiche so nicht klein kriegen wirst, ist ihr doch egal ob sie verdreht ist  und wenn nicht, gut zu wissen 

Halt mich mal auf dem Laufenden was das Hinterrad so macht, interessiert mich sehr!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2010)

Jo @Faker, die Speiche ist garantiert schmerzfrei im Gegensatz zu Dir "Testfahrer". Lieferst Du jetzt nur noch einzelne Brocken ab, oder ist das Rad noch am Stück  Na gute Besserung dem Finger.

Die Speiche wird sicher nur 3-4 Monate halten, dann ist der Mantel runtergerubbelt und wird getauscht. In dem Zusammenhang wird dann die Speiche samt Nippel mitgewechselt. Ich wollt mir halt den ganzen "Milchsapper" ersparen, deswegen auch die Friemelei mit den Speichen von außen


----------



## BlackTrek (21. August 2010)

Ich bin heute zufällig auf meiner Rennertour von Wittgenborn nach Wächtersbach runtergefahren. War das nicht die Strecke, auf der Google mal 78,8km/h erreicht hatte und sehr stolz drauf war?


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. August 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jo @Faker, die Speiche ist garantiert schmerzfrei im Gegensatz zu Dir "Testfahrer". Lieferst Du jetzt nur noch einzelne Brocken ab, oder ist das Rad noch am Stück  Na gute Besserung dem Finger.
> 
> Die Speiche wird sicher nur 3-4 Monate halten, dann ist der Mantel runtergerubbelt und wird getauscht. In dem Zusammenhang wird dann die Speiche samt Nippel mitgewechselt. Ich wollt mir halt den ganzen "Milchsapper" ersparen, deswegen auch die Friemelei mit den Speichen von außen



Das Rad war stabiler als ich  Keine Spur von der Aktion. Nichtmal am Rucksack ist irgendwas ausgerissen, obwohl mich ein einzelner Riemen mit meinen 70kg aus 20km/h in der Luft hängend auf wenigen Zentimetern komplett ausgebremst hat  (stellt euch das vor ein Crashtest-Dummy der beim Aufschlag im Sicherheitsgurt hängt während Arme, Beine und Kopf nach vorne fliegen).

Die Speiche brauchst du dann eigentlich nicht austauschen, nur den Nippel. Torsion können Speichen gut ab, gerade bei Rundspeichen gibt es Millionen Speichen die jahrelang verdreht ihren Dienst leisten. Bei Rundspeichen sieht man es ja kaum.


----------



## x-rossi (22. August 2010)

faker höchst konzentriert auf die bevorstehende abfahrt in der nähe des limestrails






bogenschützentrail - drop 1





auslaufzone des ersten drops in die kurve, richtung abhang zum zweiten drop des bogenschützentrails





zweiter drop am bogenschützentrail? ja genau - drop 2


----------



## ICM2007 (22. August 2010)

Ach schade, die Tour vom Druckhaus wäre ich heute gern mitgefahren
Aber ich bin im Umzugsstress gewesen und gestern umgezogen. Und dann haben wir den Umzug noch ordentlich gefeiert.  
Schätze mal bis über 3 promillegrenze 
Also das End vom Lied war, dass ich erst gegen 13.00 Uhr die Augen aufbekommen habe.
Aber wenigsten kann ich jetzt schon mal wieder meine Mails Lesen und weiter Kisten auspacken. 
Da ich aber noch gut drei Wochen Urlaub habe wird sich schon noch eine Gelegenheit ergeben. 

PS: Prima Fotos von Faker


----------



## Google (22. August 2010)

So, mir saans auch schon wieder (lange) von unserer Tour zurück  

Heute haben sich Shopper und ich mal der Bergwertung Azborn vom Biebergrundmarathon gewidmet. Man sagt ihm nach, dass er schwierig hochzufahren ist, bis zu 29 % Steigung. Mal davon abgesehen, dass mein Herz bis zum Hals schlug und Shopper einen *zweiten * Anlauf wegen einer kleinen Unachtsamkeit brauchte, haben wir es gut geschafft den Berg ohne anzuhalten zu bezwingen. Die Steigung ist aber schon kernig und auf dem fast steilsten Teilanstieg macht loses Geröll das Unterfangen ziemlich schwierig.....(je nach Geometrie des Bikes). Ich glaub wir müssen mal wieder zum Vergleich den direkten Anstieg zum Michelbacher Weinberg hoch nehmen um urteilen zu können was schwieriger ist. Das Teil bin ich schon Jahre nicht mehr gefahren.

Jedenfalls hats Spass gemacht, rund 80 Km bei guten 1000 HM haben wir absolviert. das reicht  Da gibts noch einige Trails zu entdecken...

Kommende Woche gehts natürlich weiter mit Biken. Und es gibt auch was Neues zum Biketreff unter der Woche. Ab sofort und bis auf weiteres:

 Dienstags lockere Tour 
 Donnerstags sportlichere Tour

.........und irgendwann, wenns wieder kälter wird, dann gibts Dienstags anstatt der Geländetour auch wieder die Mainspackingrunde am Main.

Sodele, hier nun aber das Dienstagsangebot:

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker​*
Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen. Natürlich findet die Tour nur statt wenn es nicht regnet.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2010)

theobviousfaker schrieb:


> Die Speiche brauchst du dann eigentlich nicht austauschen, nur den Nippel. Torsion können Speichen gut ab, gerade bei Rundspeichen gibt es Millionen Speichen die jahrelang verdreht ihren Dienst leisten. Bei Rundspeichen sieht man es ja kaum.


Keine Ahnung ob sich die Messerspeiche wieder rückverformt, werde ich ja dann sehen. Jedenfalls hatt das HR die ersten 144 KM heute ohne einen Mucks überstanden  Sind zwar entgegen der ürsprünglichen Tour nur knapp 1200 HM bei rausgekommen und den Eselsweg haben wir auch weggelassen. Das hatt zeitlich alles nicht so gepasst, dafür gab's einen Stop mit lecker Kuchen extra und das Unwetter haben wir natürlich auch noch voll mitgenommen 

Übrigens:  Bilder


----------



## theobviousfaker (22. August 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung ob sich die Messerspeiche wieder rückverformt, werde ich ja dann sehen.



Klar, die Speiche ist ja nur elastisch verformt. Das ist der beste Stahl mit der best möglichen Verarbeitung, der verformt sich erstmal nix dauerhaft 

Kuchen gabs heut auch, mit frischen selbst gepflückten Brombeeren  Kleiner Ausgleich für den verlorenen Bike-Tag.


----------



## HelixBonus (23. August 2010)

Was macht denn überhaupt der Finger? Warst du zum Röntgen?


----------



## HelixBonus (23. August 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich bin heute zufällig auf meiner Rennertour von Wittgenborn nach Wächtersbach runtergefahren. War das nicht die Strecke, auf der Google mal 78,8km/h erreicht hatte und sehr stolz drauf war?



Pille Palle! 

51.702619,10.574405

GPS gemessene 106 km/h


----------



## theobviousfaker (23. August 2010)

Nope, kein Alarm beim Finger. War bisher noch nicht beim röntgen, da ist unmöglich was gebrochen. Tut selbst bei Belastung fast gar nicht mehr weh, man spürt halt noch den Bluterguss.

106 dann aber mit dem Renner oder


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. August 2010)

So, diesmal ne PPP-Tour vom WE.

Karlshöhe war geplant, Fernblick isses geworden.

Bin zweimal verloren gegangen, einmal beabsichtigt (von mir) und einmal unbeabsichtigt. Beim zweiten Mal , kurz vor Reichenbach die Abfahrt rechts nicht mitbekommen, Bikeholic war natürlich schon nicht mehr in Sichtweite, so bin ich schön runter bis Reichenbach gerollt. Wusste ja, dass es nach Johannisberg gehen sollte, also mich von dort über den Berg bis zu diesem Ort geschafft. Telefonisch leider falsche Info bekommen welche Richtung ich weiterfahren soll, landete auf anderem Wege wieder in diesem sch... Reichenbach. Frust, keine Lust mich den Berg ein zweites Mal hochzuschaffen (Bikeholic hatte an der von mir verpassten Abzweigung schön den Höhenzug ausnutzen können um nach Johannisberg zu gelangen).

Also Treffen in Reichenbach, bin während der Wartezeit nochmal den Weg hochgefahren, den ich zu Beginn runtergerollt war und habe dabei auch die verpasste Abzweigung gefunden.
Sind dann gemütlich zum Fernblick gegondelt, haben gut gegessen und uns besoffen (also für mich war es jedenfalls grenzwertig). Die Heimfahrt über die Birkenhainer war für mich demzufolge ein wenig unangenehm, die Kuhle bin ich lieber nicht runtergefahren, nachdem ich schon vorher irgendwie nicht mehr die richtige Linie gefunden habe.

So, Dienstag hat sich leider mein Vormittagstermin auf 14:00 Uhr verschoben, da werde ich es aller voraussicht nicht bis 17:00 Uhr ans Druckhaus schaffen, aber schaun mer mal.


----------



## BlackTrek (23. August 2010)

ghost48 schrieb:


> GPS gemessene 106 km/h


Wow, das ist ein Wort! Ich bin beeindruckt. 

Mir hatte schonmal jmd erzählt, dass er die 100 da geknackt hätte, war mir aber nicht sicher, ob das nur Geschwätz war. Aber anscheinend geht da wirklich noch eine ganz Menge.


----------



## Google (24. August 2010)

Guten Abend allerseits 

Die heutige Tour gerade hinter uns gebracht, gibts auch schon wieder ein neues Tourangebot am Donnerstag 

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag, sportlich(er)​*
Übrigens: Die Tour fällt bei Regen aus. Also immer schön im Thread reingucken.

*Gibts eigentlich schon Überlegungen für den kommenden Samstag (frühstens ab 10:00 Uhr )?? Evtl. würde ich mich mal irgendwo anschliessen wenns passt.
*

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Google (25. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *MTB-Treff Donnerstag, sportlich(er)​*
> Übrigens: Die Tour fällt bei Regen aus. Also immer schön im Thread reingucken.


Tja..der Wille ist da, nur das Wetter scheint wohl nicht mitspielen zu wollen. 

Deswegen: Schaut Morgenvormittag bitte nochmal rein. Wenn dann die Vorhersagen nicht tiefgreifend besser sind, muß ich leider absagen.

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (25. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend allerseits
> 
> Die heutige Tour gerade hinter uns gebracht, gibts auch schon wieder ein neues Tourangebot am Donnerstag
> 
> ...




Ich wär Samstag dabei... . Bike ist seit heute auch wieder da*yeah*.

Grüßlis


----------



## Google (26. August 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits

wider Erwarten haben alle Wetterserver zum Guten hin die Prognose revidiert. Evtl. regnet es erst gegen Ende der Tour, eher gar nicht. Fazit: Wir riskieren die Tour  Ich nehm mir aber zur Sicherheit eine Regenjacke mit.





Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich wär Samstag dabei... . Bike ist seit heute auch wieder da*yeah*.


 Da wären wir schon mal mindestens 2 am Samstag  Wenn keiner heute noch einen Vorschlag für Samstag (ab frühstens 10  ) macht, dann schlag ich halt wieder was vor  Was war denn nun am Bike? Na ja kannste ja auch heutenachmittag noch erzählen.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Ich schau mal wie ich hier rauskomme. Wollte heute mit dem Radl zur Arbeit, habe es aufgrund der gestrigen Wettervorhersage für heute bleiben lassen und ärgere mir gerade ein Loch in den Bauch.

Habe mich jetzt nicht eingetragen, wenn ich um 17:00 nicht am Druckhaus bin, nicht warten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2010)

Hier in Dietzenbach regnet es gerade. Ich ärgere mich nicht mehr!


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2010)

Und, wie war es im Wald?
Hätte es nicht mehr bis 17.00 Uhr zum Druckhaus geschafft. Habe mich erst geärgert, aber nachdem pünktlich um 18:45 Uhr in Maintal die Welt unterging habe ich mich mit nem Gewürztee, Kandis, Sahne und ner Tafel Schokolade aufs Sofa begeben. Schoki macht auch glücklich.


----------



## Google (27. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und, wie war es im Wald?


Moin, moin.

Wir waren gerade in Rodenbach als es kurz anfing gegen 19:00 zu schütten. Wir sind dann schnell heimgdüst (ohne Regen), so circa 800 Meter vor meiner Eingangstür hat mich dann der Wolkenbruch doch noch richtig heftig erwischt. Binnen Sekunden waren meine Schuhe vollgeregnet  Aber schlimm wars net. Schön warm warse, die Dusche!

Wegen der Samstagstour:

Momentan siehts ja (schon wieder) ziemlich doof mit den Aussichten aus. Ich werde morgen aussem Fenster gucken und mich entscheiden ob ich starte. Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt nur was Kürzeres vor mit einer evtl. Pause im Naturfreundehaus. *Willige dürfen sich gerne mit anmelden, siehe Link. Aber bitte morgenfrüh  nochmals reinschauen, ob ich tatsächlich fahre.*
*MTB-Treff am Samstag​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. August 2010)

Is recht!

Tja, ich hätte dann noch ne halbe Stunde im Dauerregen bis nach Maintal gemusst. Das einzig positive daran wäre gewesen, dass das Rad dann endlich mal wieder sauber wäre.


----------



## bone peeler (27. August 2010)

@ Google: Ich stell mir den Wecker mal auf um 8 und schau aus dem Fenster. Wenn´s relativ trocken ist komm ich mit... obwohl meine Haut mal wieder ´ne Fangopackung vertragen würde...


----------



## Google (27. August 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> um 8 und schau aus dem Fenster. Wenn´s relativ trocken ist komm ich mit...


Dann mach ma...ne?


----------



## Google (28. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> [/B]
> *MTB-Treff am Samstag​*


 Moin  Laut zwei Wetterservern soll es evtl. erst gegen 17:00 Uhr regnen, einer meint sogar überhaupt kein Schütt. Morgen ist dann wieder Weltuntergang angesagt...

Also es wird gefahren. 

Es stellt sich für mich allerdings nochmal die Frage zur Startzeit: 11:05 Druckhaus und 11:30 Uhr Parkbucht B 8 wäre mir nun doch lieber. Ich erbete Feedback 

Grüße

Google


----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2010)

Moin. 11:05 (warum so ungerade?) ist mir recht... da kann ich in aaaaaaaallerruhe frühstücken und die Luft kann sich noch etwas erwärmen. 

Temperatur in Rödermark aktuell: 14,5°


----------



## Google (28. August 2010)

Ok, ich hab den Eintrag entsprechend geändert. Warum so ungerade? Die Vergangenheit hat einfach gezeigt, dass der Treff dann mehr Beachtung findet und man sich die Uhrzeit besser merken kann  Ist eigentlich nur Blödsinn


----------



## Bikeholic (28. August 2010)

OK, Chaotenkind und ich kommen am Druckhaus dazu! ... vielleicht kommt noch ein Kumpel von mir mit, den wir dann allerdings im Wald auflesen müßten, wenns recht ist!?

Bis dann.


----------



## Google (28. August 2010)

Supi! Heut sann mers flexibel, kein Problem


----------



## bone peeler (28. August 2010)

Hui.... es ist schon 0,4° wärmer als vor anderthalb Stunden....


----------



## Google (29. August 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits

war doch ganz nett gestern, oder?  Jedenfalls haben sich 6 Biker am WE mal ein bisschen bewegt. Der Trail am Hahnenkamm, wenn auch gestern schmierig, hat gezeigt, dass man ab und an mal wieder technisch schwierigeres einbauen sollte  Nun, spätestens nächstes Jahr nach Mallorca wird diesbezüglich auch ein bisserl geübt. Chickenways beim Alpencross sollen (zumindest bei mir) möglichst vermieden werden. Da muß man halt wieder mehr bei seinen Touren so was einbauen.

Sodele, am Dienstag wird wieder ein bisserl gefahren....wie immer halt  Mitfahrer sind willkommen:

*MTB-Tour Dienstag, locker*​
Ps. Wo ist eigentlich der angekündigte regen??  

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (29. August 2010)

Nett war´s schon, keine Frage. Aber anstrengend wie schon lange nicht mehr. Da hab ich ganz schön was nachzuholen. Aber die (Tor)Tour hat sich schon allein wegen dem Kuchen und der leckeren Apfelschorle gelohnt


----------



## Google (29. August 2010)

Hey Olli, guck mal in Deine Privatnachrichten

@Bonepeeler, Hut ab, hast aber ganz schön auf die Zähne gebissen. Voraussetzung ist halt wirklich regelmässiges Biken. 

Gruß

Google, der erst mal weg muß


----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2010)

... und ich mach mich jetzt los auf meine erste flache HERBST-Runde  Habe über der Radunterwäsche direkt die Regenkleidung an, also mir völlig schnulli ob anfängt zu pissen oder nett


----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> ... schmierig, ...


42a SUPER TACKY


----------



## Sabiii (29. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> 
> war doch ganz nett gestern, oder?  Jedenfalls haben sich 6 Biker am WE mal ein bisschen bewegt. Der Trail am Hahnenkamm, wenn auch gestern schmierig, hat gezeigt, dass man ab und an mal wieder technisch schwierigeres einbauen sollte  Nun, spätestens nächstes Jahr nach Mallorca wird diesbezüglich auch ein bisserl geübt. Chickenways beim Alpencross sollen (zumindest bei mir) möglichst vermieden werden. Da muß man halt wieder mehr bei seinen Touren so was einbauen.
> 
> ...




Huhu,

ich wäre am Dienstag wieder dabei. Bin heute gefahren und lief wieder besser. 

Scheene Sonntag noch!

Grüße...


----------



## Google (29. August 2010)

Gerne Sabiii  Kannst Du Dir wegen dem letzten Mal jetzt einen Reim daraus machen? 





x-rossi schrieb:


> 42a SUPER TACKY


Hmm ich weiß net. Das Material ist sicher wichtig aber nicht ausschlaggebend für ein gutes Runterkommen. Sie Signatur  Momentan fehlt mir auch einfach die Praxis für solche Passagen. Aber wie sagte Erdi01 schon ein paar Posts vorher?: " ....ist mir völlig schnulli"  

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (29. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Gerne Sabiii  Kannst Du Dir wegen dem letzten Mal jetzt einen Reim daraus machen?



Hmm... . Platt vom Schaffen, Tag vorher zu doll ausgepowert, schwüles Wetter (hab Asthma), wenig gegessen, mit dem falschen Fuß aufgestanden... . 

Gibt viele Ausreden, aber genau weiß ich es leider nicht. Vielleicht brüte ich aber doch was aus-keine Ahnung. Heute ging es auf jeden Fall. 

Freu mir auf Dienstag... .


----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hmm ich weiß net. Das Material ist sicher wichtig aber nicht ausschlaggebend für ein gutes Runterkommen. Sie Signatur  Momentan fehlt mir auch einfach die Praxis für solche Passagen.


ok, dann schreibt vielleicht noch der faker was zum gestrigen und heutigen tag  und wenn nicht, bleiben gestern und heute halt unser geheiminis 

aber auf jeden: supertacky !!!111einself


----------



## theobviousfaker (29. August 2010)

Nach wahren Begebenheiten!
Tag 1: Fremdfabrikat. "Ist der Reifen tatsächlich aus Gummi? Fühlt sich an wie ein nasses Stück Seife."
Tag 2: Maxxis 42a ST. "Sagmal, ist es heute trockener als gestern? Oder ist das der... ja... ok... "

Weitere Fragen sind bereits in meiner Signatur abgehandelt 
PS: Mal ohne Scheiss, am Samstag bin ich rumgegurkt wie auf rohen Eiern. Ich hab kein Steine sondern Eisflächen gesehen, denen ich aus weichen musste. Seit heute herrscht dank anständigem Reifen wieder Normalität  Hats geregnet? Mir doch worscht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. August 2010)

Während Ihr Euch mit "Schmiery, glitschy und Trackys" beschäfftigt habt, habe ich gestrippt und angefangen was "Neues" anzuziehen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. August 2010)

Also, da es heute so pisst, das ich keine Lust hatte, mir die 25 km zum Dienst mit dem Rad anzutun, werde ich wohl Dienstag doch die lockere Runde in Anspruch nehmen. Hardtailtour ok?  Hoffentlich ist es da wenigstens von oben trocken.


----------



## Torpedo64 (30. August 2010)

Weiß jemand von euch, was aus dem Bikeladen "RSK Projekt GmbH (No Limits)" in Erlensee geworden ist? Wenn man dort anruft, sagt mein Apparat "falsche Nummer". Falls jemand dir Aktuelle haben sollte, wäre ich überglücklich  Vielen Dank schon mal im voraus!


----------



## Google (30. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hardtailtour ok?


Jo, ist es. Bei dem Schmuddelwetter hab ich eh nur Bock auf befestigte, möglichst schlammfreie Wege. Falls sich niemand mehr anmeldet, darf ich dann in der Mitte zwischen Euch fahren?? Das wäre glatt ne Premiere 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. August 2010)

Na klar! Musst nur rechtzeitig die Richtung nach vorne rufen!

Ich habe mit der spontanen Umsetzung von Richtungsangaben Probleme. Brauche immer einen kurzen Moment bis ich realisiere wo links oder rechts ist. Linkshänder halt.


----------



## mtbFritz (30. August 2010)

War eine schöne Tour mit euch am Samstag! Für Donnerstag plane ich wieder dabei zu sein. CU

...also ich störe nicht die 3er Formation am Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (30. August 2010)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, was aus dem Bikeladen "RSK Projekt GmbH (No Limits)" in Erlensee geworden ist?


Genaues weiss ich auch nicht. Der ist zumindest umgezogen. In dem Ladengeschäft ist jetzt was anderes drin.


----------



## Google (30. August 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> ...also ich störe nicht die 3er Formation am Dienstag


Also das ist wirklich sehr nachsichtig von Dir. Das gefällt mir 

Gruß Google


----------



## Sabiii (30. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Bei dem Schmuddelwetter hab ich eh nur Bock auf befestigte, möglichst schlammfreie Wege.




Ja, wie? So ganz ohne schmutzig werden?  Wie doof... . Dann komm ich doch nicht mit.


----------



## Sabiii (30. August 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also, da es heute so pisst, das ich keine Lust hatte, mir die 25 km zum Dienst mit dem Rad anzutun, werde ich wohl Dienstag doch die lockere Runde in Anspruch nehmen. Hardtailtour ok?  Hoffentlich ist es da wenigstens von oben trocken.




FEINIII, dann kann ich dir endlich mal den Schlauch zurückgeben.


----------



## Google (30. August 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ja, wie? So ganz ohne schmutzig werden?  Wie doof... . Dann komm ich doch nicht mit.


Ist doch üüüberhaupt kein Problem  Du fährst links, wir rechts, -wie auch immer - und unten treffen wir uns dann wieder. Dann hat jeder das was er/sie braucht. Kenn da für Deine Ansprüche genau die richtigen Pfade 

Bis Morsche


----------



## Sabiii (30. August 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ist doch üüüberhaupt kein Problem  Du fährst links, wir rechts, -wie auch immer - und unten treffen wir uns dann wieder. Dann hat jeder das was er/sie braucht. Kenn da für Deine Ansprüche genau die richtigen Pfade
> 
> Bis Morsche




 Yeah!


----------



## Bikeholic (30. August 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> War eine schöne Tour mit euch am Samstag!





bone peeler schrieb:


> Nett war´s schon, keine Frage. Aber anstrengend wie schon lange nicht mehr. Da hab ich ganz schön was nachzuholen. Aber die (Tor)Tour hat sich schon allein wegen dem Kuchen und der leckeren Apfelschorle gelohnt





Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> 
> war doch ganz nett gestern, oder?  Jedenfalls haben sich 6 Biker am WE mal ein bisschen bewegt. Der Trail am Hahnenkamm, wenn auch gestern schmierig, hat gezeigt, dass man ab und an mal wieder technisch schwierigeres einbauen sollte
> 
> ...


Ja, Samstag fand auch ich ganz nett! ... zumal sich seit längerem wieder mal 6 Biker zusammengefunden haben. Auch die Leistungsunterscheide waren auf der Kürze der Strecke zu bewältigen, zumal jeder der es wollte am Naturfreundehaus mit einem großen Stück Kuchen belohnt wurde. 

Also Google poste fleißig weiter.

Bis bald mal wieder im Wald.

Bikeholic


----------



## ICM2007 (30. August 2010)

Hi Leuts,
@ google:  würde ja gern mal mitfahren am Dienstag, aber bei soviel Trainigspower hier trau ich mich gar nicht mich anzumelden.
_Ich will mich Fit halten und Spass haben, aber in den letzten 5 Wochen kam ich wegen Umzug , Renovieren etc. nur 3 mal auf je knappe 35 km._
Eigentlich zu wenig, um mit euch mit zu halten. 
Aber wenn ihr mir eine Chanche gebt bin ich um 17/00 am Druckhaus 
Muss mich mal langsam wieder aufbauen, und brauch ein paar Leitwölfe


----------



## Google (31. August 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits

heutemorgen erstmals einstellige Frühtemperaturen.  War irgendwie doof mit dem Bike zur Arbeit. Schon auf den ersten Metern stellte ich meine Absicht " Mit dem Rad zur Arbeit solange es trocken ist und über Null Grad" in Frage  Na ja, ich werde mich schon dran gewöhnen. 





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Also Google poste fleißig weiter.
> Bis bald mal wieder im Wald.


Ich werde mich bemühen  Bis demnächst 


ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> @ google:  würde ja gern mal mitfahren am Dienstag, aber bei soviel Trainigspower hier trau ich mich gar nicht mich anzumelden.
> _Ich will mich Fit halten und Spass haben, aber in den letzten 5 Wochen kam ich wegen Umzug , Renovieren etc. nur 3 mal auf je knappe 35 km._
> Eigentlich zu wenig, um mit euch mit zu halten.


 Klasse! Ich freu mich wenn Du zukünftig auch dabei bist. Aber Deine Bedenken können durchaus berechtigt sein. Deshalb auch meine ernst gemeinten Hinweise im LMB-Eintrag zum Trainingsstand, die sich immer wieder bewahrheiten und als Einstiegsvoraussetzung für eine lockere Tour mit uns gelten. Ich möchte nicht überheblich wirken sondern nur ehrlich sein. Gescheiter ist es wirklich wenn Du erst einmal 2-3 Wochen wieder regelmässig was fährst, dann quälst Du Dich auch nicht. Wobei es im Einzelfall auch immer wieder ein paar Naturtalente schaffen mich eines Besseren zu belehren. Letztenendes mußt Du es wissen, Du kannst jederzeit mitfahren 

@[email protected] Der harte Kern ausser I von A, auch bekannt im Forum als B von C, hat gebucht!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Google (31. August 2010)

Hallo allerseits

Nette Tour heute  So, noch auf die Schnelle schon wieder die nächste 

*MTB-Tour am Donnerstag, sportlich​*
Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. Ich würde gerne mal wieder Hahnenkamm/Fernblick und zurück fahren  Schaun mer mal. Bei drei Stunden muß man sich schon sputen.

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2010)

Moin,

kaum zu glauben, aber "De Wetterhyop" meldet tatsächlich brauchbares Wetter am WE, da werde ich mal ne ODW-Tour anbieten. Denke an ne "IndianSummerTour". Nur halt ohne Inder , dafür direkt ab/bis Dtz und nicht erst ab Ober Ramstadt. Noch nehm ich von potenziellen Mitfahrer Wünsche SA oder SO entgegen ...


----------



## Google (1. September 2010)

Dürfens auch Wünsche zur Startzeit sein?  Also ich würde gerne mit, kann dies aber nur Samstags tun, Sonntags reicht mein Zeitfenster nicht.

Kannst Du noch ein paar Circadaten nennen? Dann kann ich nämlich entscheiden, ob ich mit dem Bike zu Dir radele oder ich meine Frau überzeugen muß, dass sie kein Auto braucht  Jedenfalls, wenn erlaubt, würde ich dann auch gerne einen Startzeitvorschlag machen. 

Bis die Tage doch hoffentlich 

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (1. September 2010)

Hi Erdi,
schön das es Dich auch noch gibt!   Auch ich würde Samstag favorisieren. Bin allerdings nicht sicher ob ich die Strecke schaffe.  Bin nunmal nicht im Training und möchte auch keine Bremse sein! Falls also Strecke und Höhenprofil zu meiner derzeitigen Kondition passen (nix über 100Km und nix über 1200Hm), würde ich mich bei entsprechend gutem Wetter anschließen. 
Fühl Dich bitte nicht gehindert Deinen Plan wie gewünscht anzubieten, falls es mir zu anspruchvoll erscheint, werde ich eine etwas kleinere Tour separat fahren.

Bis bald mal wieder im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2010)

Also gut ...

*IndianSummerTour am Samstag​*

Eigentlich eine unserer traditionellen Herbsttouren, die Ende Okt/Anfang Nov bei Sonnenschein und herrlich verfärbtem Blätterwald gefahren wird 
Daher auch der Name der Tour. 
Diesmal halt im Sommer (Sommer  ich weis guter Witz ) dafür mit mehr KM ab/bis Dtz.

*ca. 100 KM 1400 HM *

Es geht durchs Messeler Hügelland nach Nieder Ramstadt, dort ist normalerweise der offizelle Start/Ziel der IndianSummerTour. Es geht über die "Wand von Waschenbach" hoch auf die Hutzelstraße. Auf dem Weg zum Meli passieren wir die Juhöhe und das Felsenmeer. Vom Meli geht's auf dem Höhenzug rüber zum Franki, dort ist die Kaffee-Pause angedacht. Zurück geht's ebenfalls durchs Messeler Hügelland.

*Jeder Mitfahrer/in ist herzlich willkommen !!!*​


*@Bikeholic*, für Dich sinds nur 1200HM  Mach Dir keine Gedanken, die Tour ist nicht vergleichbar mit der letztjährigen Auerbacher Schloß Runde. Ich bin auch nicht annähernd so fit wie letzten Sommer, wir machen einen auf gemühtlich, es darf auch mal angehalten werden ... zum Bilder machen ... oder auch einfach mal so zum Verschnaufen ... 

Ich überlege noch auf dem Rückweg den Kottletpfad, das ist einer der unendlich vielen Trails um Traisa, mit einzubauen. Aber das wird spontan nach Lust und Laune der Mitfahrer entschieden. Ach so Kotlettpfad, das ist er [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTWBJzUN9JE"]YouTube- Biken in Darmstadt Kotelettpfad FischerhÃ¼tte[/nomedia] (aber ACHTUNG beim Anschauen des "Helge Schneider Verschnitts", die Mucke ist höchst kriminell )

Übrigens: *@Lupo @Andreas* es darf auch in Nieder Ramstadt ein und ausgestiegen werden  Obwohl Andreas ist glaub noch im Urlaub


----------



## jojogte (2. September 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> @ google:  würde ja gern mal mitfahren am Dienstag, aber bei soviel Trainigspower hier trau ich mich gar nicht mich anzumelden.
> _Ich will mich Fit halten und Spass haben, aber in den letzten 5 Wochen kam ich wegen Umzug , Renovieren etc. nur 3 mal auf je knappe 35 km._
> Eigentlich zu wenig, um mit euch mit zu halten.
> ...



Hi, dann oute ich mich auch mal.  Ich habe das gleiche Problem wie du. Ich fahre zwar regelmässiger, ca 1-2 mal die woche ne tour von 30-40km, und sonst auch ab und an mal ne kürzere, aber seit ich in Langen wohne kaum noch höhenmeter. die finde ich hier nicht genauso wie ansprechende trails  . (vorher habe ich richtung vogelsberg gewohnt)

die fitnessanforderungen waren bei meiner alten bikegruppe halt nicht so hoch

Mal sehn wie ich den dünsberg in ein paar wochen bewältige, dann traue ich mich eventuell auch mal

Ach noch ne frage zum character eurer touren. eher traillastig und fully ist angesagt oder hardtail? mit dem fully bin ich halt ne kröte von der geschwindigkeit...

mfg jojo


----------



## Sabiii (2. September 2010)

Abööönd,

möchte irgendwer am Sonntag ´ne Tour starten? Samstag bin ich auf der EUROBIKE... . 

Grüßlis


----------



## bone peeler (2. September 2010)

Aloha...

@Google, Bikeholic, Chaotenkind: Wir hatten doch am Samstag über Ketten geredet. Konnt mir aber nix merken. Könnt ihr mir nochmal eure Favoriten aufzählen?


----------



## Google (2. September 2010)

Mann, mann..was ne Tour  Flasche leeeeer  Ihr seid alle gut mitgekommen 

Und Sabiii haben wir auf den Rückweg auch noch getroffen. Soo spät unterwegs? @Chaotenkind, und ist Dein Bike heute fertig geworden?



jojogte schrieb:


> Ach noch ne frage zum character eurer touren. eher traillastig und fully ist angesagt oder hardtail? mit dem fully bin ich halt ne kröte von der geschwindigkeit...


Wir fahren alles  Je nach Laune. Meistens wirds hier angekündigt. Na dann bis die Tage!

Tschö

Google


----------



## x-rossi (2. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aloha...
> 
> @Google, Bikeholic, Chaotenkind: Wir hatten doch am Samstag über Ketten geredet. Konnt mir aber nix merken. Könnt ihr mir nochmal eure Favoriten aufzählen?


zwar bin ich nicht angesprochen, aber mein preis-/leistungsfavorit ist nach wie vor die xt kette. hält ewig und schaltet knackig.

http://www.nubuk-bikes.de/index.php?230&backPID=226&tt_products=5718326


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. September 2010)

Ach wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Kann mir jemand ne gute Beleuchtung mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?? Meine Sigma gefällt mir nicht mehr.

@bonepeeler, über Ketten hab ich mir noch keine großartigen Gedanken gemacht. Ich glaub ich nehm/bekomm auch immer XT drauf.


----------



## Sabiii (2. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Und Sabiii haben wir auf den Rückweg auch noch getroffen. Soo spät unterwegs?



Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, ging leider nicht früher.  

Grüßeee


----------



## bone peeler (2. September 2010)

Ok... dann hol ich die XT. Zwecks Beleuchtung empfehle ich immer noch den Chinaböller. Hatte bisher noch keine Probleme damit.


----------



## x-rossi (2. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ach wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Kann mir jemand ne gute Beleuchtung mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?? Meine Sigma gefällt mir nicht mehr.
> 
> @bonepeeler, über Ketten hab ich mir noch keine großartigen Gedanken gemacht. Ich glaub ich nehm/bekomm auch immer XT drauf.


für gelände oder straße? fürs gelände habe ich ne unverschämt teure lupine, die tatsächlich durch den chinaböller ersetzt werden darf.

für die straße habe ich eine bosch müller ixon speed mit stvo zulassung. lupine auf straße geht gar nicht. die bm ixon hat eine geniale hell-dunkel abgrenzung. http://cgi.ebay.de/Busch-Muller-IXO...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item19bf0f1b14


----------



## mtbFritz (2. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ach wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Kann mir jemand ne gute Beleuchtung mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?? Meine Sigma gefällt mir nicht mehr.


..hatte mir im letzten Winter die bm Ixon IQ für knapp 100EUR gekauft. Bin bisher zufrieden damit. Wir können ja demnächst mal eine Testfahrt machen ;-)

Vielleicht kann man deine Sigma auch reparieren, oder ist sie dir nicht hell genug ?


----------



## x-rossi (2. September 2010)

aber bitte die iq mit speed. die ohne speed hatte ich erst fehl gekauft und die war nix. erst die mit speed hats gebracht.

p.s. ey! hat da schon wer aus dem thread die ebay lampe geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2010)

*@Ketten*, 

leicht gut teuer = KMC X10SL, habe ich auf meim Schönwetter Renner
schwer gut billig = LX, habe ich überall sonst drauf

*@Lampe*, 

ganz klar so ein China Clone, auch wenn meine Wilma die immer noch in den Schatten stellt


----------



## bone peeler (3. September 2010)

Nix Schönwetter-Kette. Die muss auf meinen Schlammhobel


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Plastesofa ist wieder da, ein Gefühl, als wennste flichst.

Dafür habe ich die Rüsselseuche, deshalb gestern nur Radl abgeholt und direkt heimgeflogen.

Lampe, Lupine hat da was neues 2-fach LED, 500 Lumen, sehr leicht und klein, schwenkbarer Halter. Preis weiß ich noch nicht, soll aber weit unter dem Preis für die Tesla liegen. Vorgestern auf der Eurobike bewundert und haben wollen (für die Höhenrettung). Werde nächste Woche das Upgrade für die Wilma bestellen, da werde ich auch den Preis für das kleine Schnuckelteil erfragen.

Kette fürs Grobe: auf der Wildsau habe ich Shimano HG 53 drauf.


----------



## Google (3. September 2010)

Also immer noch der preisgünstige China Clone im Gespräch...Und wo bestellt man das teil am besten?

Gruß Google

Ps. Will heim!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2010)

Auch heim wollen!

Bikeholic soll dir mal den Link schicken. Der hat ihn sich dieses Jahr schon mal bestellt.


----------



## bone peeler (3. September 2010)

Bei www.dealextreme.com


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2010)

Oder so!

Wenn du Glück hast, bringt das Päckchen der Postbote, wenn Du Pech hast musst Du es beim Zoll abholen (und natürlich eine kleine Spende entrichten).


----------



## karsten13 (3. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Und wo bestellt man das teil am besten?



hier noch die konkreten Links, von den Nachbarn geklaut ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Issgemer (3. September 2010)

Hey,

nachdem ich jetzt schon einige male mit den super Touren von google" gefahren bin, wollte ich mal Hallo sagen.

Hallo!!!

P.S. Kette fahre ich eine HG 53. Bei vielen Waldwiesensteinwurzelpfützen-fahrten hat die Kette ohnehin nur eine eingeschränkte Lebensdauer.

Viele Grüße 

Issgemer


----------



## Google (3. September 2010)

Supi, danke für die vielen Hinweise. Da werde ich mich gleich mal dran machen 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht annähernd so fit wie letzten Sommer,


 Rücksichtsvoll wie ich bin, komm ich morgen mit meinem schweren Fusion und reise mit dem Auto an   (Gestern hats leider ne Speiche am Scott zerissen..) Ich hoffe es gibt auch ein paar Trails.

Wie üblich, freue ich mich natürlich am meisten auf die.....Na? 

@ Issgemer, und ich dachte schon Du kannst nicht schreiben  Bis die Tage 


Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Aloha...
> 
> @Google, Bikeholic, Chaotenkind: Wir hatten doch am Samstag über Ketten geredet. Konnt mir aber nix merken. Könnt ihr mir nochmal eure Favoriten aufzählen?


Mein Favorit ist die Sram 971, die hällt ewig und schaltet durchgängig gut! 



Google schrieb:


> Ach wenn wir gerade dabei sind: Kann mir jemand ne gute Beleuchtung mit einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis empfehlen?? Meine Sigma gefällt mir nicht mehr.





Google schrieb:


> Also immer noch der preisgünstige China Clone im  Gespräch...Und wo bestellt man das teil am besten?
> 
> Gruß Google
> 
> Ps. Will heim!!!


Die "DX" bei www.dealextreme.com hat ein super Preisleistungsverhältnis!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> * @Bikeholic*, für Dich sinds nur 1200HM  Mach Dir keine Gedanken, die Tour ist nicht vergleichbar mit der letztjährigen Auerbacher Schloß Runde. Ich bin auch nicht annähernd so fit wie letzten Sommer, wir machen einen auf gemühtlich, es darf auch mal angehalten werden ... zum Bilder machen ... oder auch einfach mal so zum Verschnaufen ...


Hi Volker, ich bin für heute raus! Sorry. Bei mir in der Wohnung ist was kaputt gegangen und ich hoffe es heute gerichtet zu bekommen. :kotz:Werde wenns heute überhaupt klappt, nur eine kleine Runde drehen. Euch beiden viel Spaß!

Bis bald mal wieder im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## Lupo (4. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Übrigens: *@Lupo @Andreas* es darf auch in Nieder Ramstadt ein und ausgestiegen werden  Obwohl Andreas ist glaub noch im Urlaub



danke fürs angebot, erdi muss aber heut morgen arbeiten und da wirds selbst für die nieder ramstädter version zu spät
wünsch euch viel spass im ODW


----------



## Bikeholic (4. September 2010)

*@Alle:

Siam veranstaltet am 02.10.2010 wieder seinen "nightride" mit anschließendem  Grillen!

Wenn jemand Interesse hat nur zu und anmelden!

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen: Ist ein netter Event. 

... vor allem ist es interessant zu sehen, was die Lampenentwickler für spannende Lampen zusammengeschraubt haben.  

Beschreibung:
 *Nightride-Session 2010 mit Grillen und bei gutem (=trockenem) Wetter einer  schönen, leichten Tour von rund 40 km. Ziel ist es wie immer die  Freunde der Fahrradlampentechnik zusammenzubringen und Ideen  auszutauschen. Näheres dazu im Elektronik-Forum! 
 * 
 (Veranstaltung wurde in Absprache mit Siam bei uns eingestellt)
 *


----------



## Erdi01 (4. September 2010)

Da sammer wieder ... schade das sowenig mit konnten oder wollten, oder doch gut so  Mir brennen die Beine ... beim Blick auf die Tourdaten weis ich auch warum. Ist dann doch etwas mehr geworden und traillastiger wars auch noch. An machen Stellen habe ich den Notaus gedrückt. Mit dem Rush will ich nicht in tiefe ausgewaschenen Rinnen blumsen  und das Gemini will ich nicht extra da hintreten  Hmmm ... ich brauch noch irgendwas dazwischen, ich glaub ich muß mal wieder den Propheten erwecken  Aber sonst habe ich keine Probleme, alles gut, bis auf den Andrang und die lange Wartezeit auf'em Franki ... das war nicht gut


----------



## ICM2007 (4. September 2010)

Jepp,
nach Studien der Treads im Elektronikforum hier habe ich mir die "DX" bestellt. 
Diese hier:
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Besser gesagt, mein Sohnemann war in Amerika im Urlaub und hat sie mir von da mitgebracht.
Habe sie noch nicht gesehen, oder getestet, da er erst gestern hier wieder ankam.
Bin schon gespannt wie das Teil arbeitet. Hat mich jetzt umgerechnet 53 gekostet.
Bin auf alle Fälle am 02.10. zum Nightridegrillen dabei 
(wenn sie funktioniert)


----------



## Google (4. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mir brennen die Beine ... beim Blick auf die Tourdaten weis ich auch warum. ................ Mit dem Rush will ich nicht in tiefe ausgewaschenen Rinnen blumsen


  Uff!! Doch soooo viel.....Ich hab Dir gesagt, Du traust Deinem Rush zu wenig zu   Die Trails haben richtig Spass gemacht  Gehüpft, gesprungen, gebremst, gas gegeben, links und rechts... Aber landschaftlich ist die Tour wirklich nicht ohne und sollte im Spätherbst bei Sonnenschein unbedingt nochmal gefahren werden.

Die Kahltalrunde wäre zu dieser Jahreszeit auch ne super Nummer.

@x-rossi, heut konnt ich stellenweise mal die Gabel vom Fusion ganz gut testen und kann Dir jetzt auch endlich mal ne richtige Rückmeldung geben. Hast Du letztens wirklich gut eingestellt  . Wieviel Psi hast Du nochmal drauf gemacht? Weißt Du das noch?





ICM2007 schrieb:


> Jepp,
> nach Studien der Treads im Elektronikforum hier habe ich mir die "DX" bestellt.
> Diese hier:
> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864


Hab ich gestern auch bestellt 

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Google (5. September 2010)

Grüslis

kommende Woche siehts echt übel mit dem Wetter aus  Ich würde ja schon morgen ne Tour anbieten, bietet sich ja an. Aber mein Schwiegervater feiert Geburtstag und das geht vor. Spätestens Dienstagvormittag werde ich deshalb hier im Thread nun informieren, ob ich eine Tour anbiete oder nicht.

Ich wünsch Euch was, bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## bone peeler (5. September 2010)

So...

bin heut ein schönes Ründchen inkl. Eispause in Seligenstadt mit ICM2007 gefahren. Hatte am Ende knapp 84km auf dem Tacho stehen. Das Wetter war absolut perfekt, was man auch an den vielen Leuten auf Bikes und an den Eisdielen gesehen hat.

Strecke: http://www.buddyrunner.com/karsten.kollowa


----------



## Bikeholic (5. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da sammer wieder ... schade das sowenig mit konnten oder wollten, oder doch gut so  Mir brennen die Beine ... beim Blick auf die Tourdaten weis ich auch warum.


Bei den Höhenmetern wäre ich wohl ganz ordentlich auf dem Zahnfleisch gegangen. Falls Du die Tour nochmal in einer Softvariante anbietest, bin ich gerne dabei. Landschaftlich war sie letztes Jahr ja richtig schön.



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Jepp,
> Bin auf alle Fälle am 02.10. zum Nightridegrillen dabei
> (wenn sie funktioniert)


Super!  ... wird sicherlich wieder ganz nett werden.

@Alle: Die gestern Abend angekündigte Feierabendtour am 06.09.2010 fällt aus! Bin gerade mit Halzschmerzen und schweißgebadet aufgewacht und werde heute lieber aussetzen. 

Bis bald im Wald

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (6. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> So...
> 
> bin heut ein schönes Ründchen inkl. Eispause in Seligenstadt mit ICM2007 gefahren. Hatte am Ende knapp 84km auf dem Tacho stehen. Das Wetter war absolut perfekt, was man auch an den vielen Leuten auf Bikes und an den Eisdielen gesehen hat.
> 
> Strecke: http://www.buddyrunner.com/karsten.kollowa



da hätten wir uns ja fast getroffen, warn gestern teilweise auf der gleichen strecke unterwegs.
ich frag mich nur wie du dabei auf 927 hm gekommen bist


----------



## bone peeler (6. September 2010)

Das frag mal meine Tracking-Software  Ich glaub im Bereich Höhenmessung funktioniert keine auch nur annähernd perfekt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. September 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Alle: Die gestern Abend angekündigte Feierabendtour am 06.09.2010 fällt aus! Bin gerade mit Halzschmerzen und schweißgebadet aufgewacht und werde heute lieber aussetzen.


 
Ja, ja, da hab ich extra die Beleuchtung vom Wolf aufs Plasterad montiert, mir die guten Reifen auf den Asphaltstücken abgefahren damit ich heute nachmittag nicht erst heim muss um das Rad zu tauschen, sondern direkt von Dietzenbach zum Startpunkt nach Hanau fahren kann. Und dann, nix.

Also gut, schaun mer morgen mal, gell Google!

Hab mir übrigens jetzt das Upgrade auf 1100 Lumen für die Wilma bestellt. Das neue kleine Schnuckelteil von Lupine heißt Pico 3 und hat 550 Lumen. Kostenpunkt so um die 220 Euronen.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. September 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, ja, da hab ich extra die Beleuchtung vom Wolf aufs Plasterad montiert, mir die guten Reifen auf den Asphaltstücken abgefahren damit ich heute nachmittag nicht erst heim muss um das Rad zu tauschen, sondern direkt von Dietzenbach zum Startpunkt nach Hanau fahren kann. Und dann, nix.


----------



## Google (6. September 2010)

Hey Ingo, erst stecktse Dich an, dann gibts nochen Anschiß. He,he 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Also gut, schaun mer morgen mal, gell Google!


Genau, Schaun mer mal aufs Wetter und kriegen die Krise   Sorry, aber morgen läuft nix.

Nur gut das ich heute wenigstens mit dem Bike zur Arbeit bin.

Bis hoffentlich bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Lupo (6. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Das frag mal meine Tracking-Software  Ich glaub im Bereich Höhenmessung funktioniert keine auch nur annähernd perfekt...



da ist meins mit 121 hm ja noch echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> da ist meins mit 121 hm ja noch echt gut


Meinst traugt auch zeigt 130 HM von gestern an. Bin ich eine Brücke mehr gefahren als Ihr oder ...   ne Dtz liegt auf'em Bersch im Gegensatz zu OF


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. September 2010)

Wunderschönes Morgenrot gerade hier in Dietzenbach und über Isenburg ist der Himmel tiefschwarz. Ich bin froh, dass ich heute mit dem Auto zum Dienst bin. Hoffentlich wird der Donnerstag besser.

@erdi: klar liegt Dietzenbach uffm Bersch. Ich hab von Maintal bis Dietzenbach 70 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen. Zurück sinds nur 50.


----------



## BlackTrek (7. September 2010)

Habt Ihr das hier gesehen?

http://www.stadtradeln.de/infos_teilnahme.html

Hab mich mal für Hanau/Pedalos eingetragen.


----------



## bone peeler (7. September 2010)

Lupo schrieb:


> da ist meins mit 121 hm ja noch echt gut



Ich denke mal ihr habt alle einen BC mit Tracking, oder? Bei mir ist´s "nur" ein Smartphone mit Gratis-Software. Und ich glaube da passt was nicht ganz. Kilometermässig funktionierts aber so weit ganz gut.


----------



## jojogte (7. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ihr habt alle einen BC mit Tracking, oder? Bei mir ist´s "nur" ein Smartphone mit Gratis-Software. Und ich glaube da passt was nicht ganz. Kilometermässig funktionierts aber so weit ganz gut.



hi, ich war hier ja auch unterwegs die tage, grade mal über 100hm auf 35km. bei meinem gps ist allerdings eine barometrische höhenmessung was deultich genauer ist.

die handys haben oft probleme, genauso wie gps ohne barometer, die höhen korrekt darzustellen. es gibt die möglichkeit die strecke über eine karte mit höhenangaben zu legen. dort werden dann die korrekten höhen angezeigt und können ausgewertet werden.

z.B. http://members.inode.at/anton.zechner/az/PathToHeight.htm

gibt noch einiges mehr dazu.

mfg jojo


----------



## bone peeler (7. September 2010)

Merci Beaucop! Das werd ich mal ausprobieren!!!


----------



## Google (7. September 2010)

Hach!! Gehts mir gut  Ich hab weder Probleme mit ner Höhenmessung noch mit GPS-Daten 

Probleme bereitet mir eher das Wetter wenn ich nicht fahren darf  Doch es scheint Besserung anzustehen, mehrere Server sagen Trockenheit am Donnerstag voraus 

Deshalb fahre ich, Mitfahrer willkommen! Da die lockere Tour am Dienstag ausgefallen ist, biete ich fürs breite Volk irgendwas zwischen locker und sportlich an: Also im Klartext: Wir fahren in einem zügigen Tempo locker die Berge hoch ..Ne im Ernst. Wir machen irgendwas dazwischen.

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag*

Vom Charakter solls diesmal aber trailig im Raum Barbarossa/Buchberg werden. 

Also bis denne 

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (7. September 2010)

So, die DX habe ich nun in meinen Händen
(Guckst Du Anhang)
Funktioniert alles, und die macht Licht ohne Ende, allerdings ist es doch die 3 Mode Version und nicht die mit 5 Modi.
Aber egal, Hauptsache sie macht rischtisch Lischt

@bonepeeler, 
Karsten, ich habe mich schon gewundert, wo die Höhenmeter herkommen. Soviel Brücken haben wir doch gar nicht überquert


----------



## bone peeler (7. September 2010)

Vielleicht kommen die HM ja auch durch die ganzen Wheelies ... is ja immerhin fast 1 Meter... hoch.... runter... hoch... runter...


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Deshalb fahre ich, Mitfahrer willkommen! Da die lockere Tour am Dienstag ausgefallen ist, biete ich fürs breite Volk irgendwas zwischen locker und sportlich an: Also im Klartext: Wir fahren in einem zügigen Tempo locker die Berge hoch ..Ne im Ernst. Wir machen irgendwas dazwischen.
> 
> *MTB-Treff Donnerstag*
> 
> ...


 
Gut, dann folgt am Donnerstag der zweite Versuch mit dem Plasterad zur Arbeit. Dann kann ich am Nachmittag gemütlich die 18 km rüber zum Druckhaus radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (9. September 2010)

Und, bist Du mit dem Rad heutemorgen gefahren?

Außer bei Wettercom scheint es bei den anderen Servern trocken zu bleiben. Warten wir es mal ab

Oder was meinst Du?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. September 2010)

Nee, bei mir hat es heute morgen so eklig gefusselt. Nicht trocken, auch nicht so richtig Regen, irgendwie nicht einladend. Und da ich am Montagmorgen schon wieder ner Rotte Wildsäue begegnet war, hatte ich noch eine zusätzliche Ausrede, das Auto zu nehmen.

Ich mach hier gegen 15.00 Schluss, da reicht die Zeit dicke um anschließend von mir aus zum Druckhaus zu gondeln. Trockenheit von oben vorausgesetzt.

Schaun mer einfach mal, wie sich der Tag entwickelt.


----------



## ICM2007 (10. September 2010)

Ha Ha Karsten, da hast Du wohl eher von mir nach Urberach irgendeine Buckelkpiste erwischte, die Du dann noch etliche Male abgefahren bist

Aber ich habe ja noch ein anderes Zweirad 
Das habe ich am Montag durchs Siegerland, Westerwald, Rothaargebirge, Winterberg, Kahler Asten und so weiter bewegt, 
mit zwei Kumpels mit denen ich letzte Woche auch an der Mosel war.
Geiles Wetter und tolle Strecken, gutes Essen, und abschliessend noch ein gutes Schoeppchen am Grill
Insgesamt nochmal 460 Kilometer und ca. 2300 Hm in 2 Tagen, nur auf der Heimfahrt bin ich doch sehr durchgeweicht worden.
Dauerregen von Siegen bis zum Rodgau
Aber das gehoert eben dazu.
Sorry, es gibt neben MTBiken auch noch anderes Interessantes

Uebrigens schreibe ich derzeit aus Holland, wo ich bis Montag mal bei meiner Schwester zu Besuch bin. Morgen werde ich mal das 
hiesige Mountainbike Revier besuchen, wo ich Pfingsten auch schon deutsche Touris mit Cube und Rocky Mountain habe umherirren sehen
Und Sonntag gibts ne lange Runde GA Richtung Atlantik.

Holland hat keine Berge, aber dafuer Gegenwind, und schoen das ich noch immer Urlaub habe. Auch hier kann ich was fuer die GA tun und ich bemuehe mich wirklich.

CU


----------



## Google (10. September 2010)

Moin moin

@Chaotenkind, echt blöd gelaufen mit dem Stau  Aber sicherlich konntest Du Dich wegen des schlechten Wetters ganz gut damit abfinden.

Wobei es nur leicht bei 18 C° pieselte und wir (Frank und ich) den Regen ohne Regenkleidung eigentlich kaum wahrgenommen hatten. Einpaar Trails sind wir gefahren.

@ICM, hört sich ja richtig gut an, Viel Spass ...und bis die Tage auf eine gemeinsame Runde 


@[email protected] Hinsichtlich des Wochenendes kommt von mir diesmal kein Angebot. Für eine etwas längere Runde im Gelände find ichs zu schlammig im Wald. Glücklicherweise hat Erdi01 seinen Renner fertig geschraubt (Grade mal so schwer wie ne volle Einkaufstasche ), so das ich ihn endlich mal wieder zu einer Rennerrunde überreden konnte. Wir fahren übern Engländer nach Frammersbach und dann übers Flörsbachtal zurück. Die Hohl ist natürlich auch dabei, etc.c pp. Die Tour ist besser bekannt unter der Spessart8acht. Falls jemand einen Renner hat, kann er natürlich gerne mit (Samstag)....

@Shopper, Du warst noch nicht zufällig shoppen?? 

Bis die Tage, kommende Woche hoffe ich auf besseres Wetter und zwei reguläre Biketreffs


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2010)

Jo, ich hoffe auch.

Bikeholic und ich werden wohl morgen vormittag mal kurz übern Hahnenkamm nach Aschebersch düsen und über den Hahnenkamm auch wieder zurück. Wollen uns in ner Galerie ein paar Bilder anschauen (wenn sie uns so verdreckt da reinlassen). Besser gesagt, er schaut sich die Bilder an und ich setze mein freundlichstes Gesicht auf und bewache die Räder. Dass mir niemand näher als 1 m an die Sau kommt.

Er hat sie mir gestern abend zugestanden, weil ich gesagt habe, ich möchte den heiligen Trail der Wölfe mal mit ihr fahren.
Wenn es halt unbedingt sein muss, du kennst den Trail doch (jo), den sind wir doch schon so oft gefahren (aha), da brauchts doch die blöde Sau nicht (doch).

Na, jedenfalls ist er wenigstens mal vor mir oben, denn die Bergaufperformance der Sau lässt ja bekanntermaßen zu wünschen übrig.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise hat Erdi01 seinen Renner fertig geschraubt (Grade mal so schwer wie ne volle Einkaufstasche ),


Öhm, ne volle Einkaufstasche habe ich noch nicht gewoogen, aber mein Renner  Für ne 58ziger Rahmengröße nicht sooo schlecht, aber selbst fahrfertig ist es immer noch 10g unter UCI-Limit und damit zu leicht ... Skandal  Das derzeitige Regenradar ist auch ein Skandal, mal gespannt ob das SystemSix morgen überhaupt auf die Straße rollt oder ich doch mit dem schweren Caad6 vorlieb nehmen muß 




Kataloggewicht von erdi01 auf Flickr



Fahrtfertig von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## bone peeler (11. September 2010)

Da ich heut mit einer Freundin radeln werde wollte ich mal fragen ob einer ´nen schönen Weg von Rödermark nach Aschaffenburg kennt... wollen da nämlich hin und über Seligenstadt zurück...


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, heut konnt ich stellenweise mal die Gabel vom Fusion ganz gut testen und kann Dir jetzt auch endlich mal ne richtige Rückmeldung geben. Hast Du letztens wirklich gut eingestellt  . Wieviel Psi hast Du nochmal drauf gemacht? Weißt Du das noch?


hi Google,

bin gerade durch die türe heim gekommen, war seit dem 03.09 mit ghost48 in saalbach/hinterglemm/leogang und konnte nicht antworten.

die psi kann ich dir leider nicht mehr nennen, den federweg habe ich nur mit dem zollstock bestimmt. da wir beide ein ähnliches körpergewicht haben, passt die einstellung auch für dich.

vorgehensweise (und anschließend besser die beiden psi werte merken für positiv- und negativkammer):

negativkammer leer machen, positivkammer leer machen und mit dem überstreifring den verfügbaren federweg bestimmen (sind dann 100%).
nun so lange die positivkammer befüllen und im stehen oder rollen die gabel mit vollem körpergewicht so hart es geht einfedern, bis der gummiring bis 90% des verfügbaren federweges freigibt (psi merken!). die restlichen 10% sind jetzt für harte kompressionen reserviert.
jetzt die negativkammer so lange befüllen, bis du siehst, wie sich die gabel 1-2 mm zusammen zieht. im normalfall liegt der psi wert der negativkammer in dem fall dann 5-10 psi unter dem druck der positivkammer. ist aber besser, wenn du den negativdruck optisch am zusammenziehen des federweges bestimmst, als durch einen psi wert.


----------



## Google (12. September 2010)

Moin

ich hab mir schon gedacht das Du weg bist. Wie wars denn so? War es so wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast. Gibts ein paar schöne Bilder?

Die gestrige Rennertour mit Erdi01 hat mal wieder Spass gemacht  Wir sind in Frammersbach wohl in einem Wolkennest gelandet aber warm und trocken wars trotzdem, so dass wir unsere Kaffepause draussen machen konnten. Der Volker hat sich wieder ganz gut hochgepuscht, nur mit Mühe bin ich dran geblieben 

@Erdi01, wenn es das Wetter nächstes WE hergibt, sollten wir dem Renner die Spessart-Odenwaldkombi im Visier behalten...Oder? 


@[email protected] Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält, ist für kommenden Dienstag natürlich wieder ne Geländetour angesagt:

*MTB-Tour Dienstag, locker​*
@Sabii, es ist so ruhig geworden, mußt Du schon länger ran?

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (12. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Öhm, ne volle Einkaufstasche habe ich noch nicht gewoogen, aber mein Renner


Ok, ne volle Einkaufstasche könnte auch schwerer sein


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> ich hab mir schon gedacht das Du weg bist. Wie wars denn so? War es so wie Du es Dir vorgestellt hast. Gibts ein paar schöne Bilder?


es gibt alles und es war alles bestens. ich muss aber erst mal "heim kommen" bevor ich anfange mit daten zu hantieren


----------



## Erdi01 (12. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Die gestrige Rennertour mit Erdi01 hat mal wieder Spass gemacht  Wir sind in Frammersbach wohl in einem Wolkennest gelandet aber warm und trocken wars trotzdem, so dass wir unsere Kaffepause draussen machen konnten. Der Volker hat sich wieder ganz gut hochgepuscht, nur mit Mühe bin ich dran geblieben
> 
> @Erdi01, wenn es das Wetter nächstes WE hergibt, sollten wir dem Renner die Spessart-Odenwaldkombi im Visier behalten...Oder?


Ja wenn's Wetter passt können wir nochmal Renner ins Auge fassen. 

Meine Beine haben mir gestern abend schon mitgeteilt, dass es wohl schneller war als gedacht. Die Daten bestätigen das eigentlich: 145 KM 1480HM *28,5 Schnitt * der Schnitt kann doch nicht stimmen  

Vllt war ich gedanklich zu sehr mit der Sram Force Rennerschaltung beschäfftigt. Ob die mir zusagt weis ich noch nicht. x-mal verschaltet oder überschaltet und so adhoc erstmal meilenweit von der Präzision einer DuraAce entfernt 

Muß ich nochmal in Ruhe testen heute ... jetzt ... und tschüß ...


----------



## Sabiii (12. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Sabii, es ist so ruhig geworden, mußt Du schon länger ran?



Hey-ho,

hatte die Woche viel um die Ohren und kränkel ein wenig. Aber Dienstag versuch ich dabei zu sein... . Hoffentlich passt das Wetter. 

Grüßlis


----------



## Climax_66 (12. September 2010)

Servus!
Revierbekundungen in unserem Wohnzimmer, daß geht gar nicht! 
Gruß MTB-Gang-Hahnenkamm.


----------



## Google (12. September 2010)

Aaah...Guggst Du..schöne Schrift. Keine Ahnung wer das war. Aber sehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (13. September 2010)

Ups, hier wurde also heiliger Boden betreten!  ... und die Schrift kommt mir auch irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. September 2010)

Tu nicht so scheinheilig! Du fährst doch schon seit über 15 Jahren dort umher!

War doch wieder mal nett im sogenannten Wolfsrevier. Selbst Siam mit seinem 20 kg-Hardtail mit Gepäckträger, Topcase, Nabendynamo, Lichtgedöns und GPS auf dem Lenker hatte seinen Spass auf den Anliegern.

Die Combo am Samstag war doch bikemäßig ordentlich Querbeet:

Der Kräftige mit dem leichten Plaste-Race-Fully, der Dr. mit seinem unhandlichen Hardtail und die Kleene mit der sackschweren Enduro.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält, ist für kommenden Dienstag natürlich wieder ne Geländetour angesagt:
> 
> *MTB-Tour Dienstag, locker*​
> Bis bald im Wald
> Google


 
So, ich mache jetzt Feierabend und schau mal, wie das Wetter sich entwickelt. GGf. zahl ich die Nachmeldegebühr.


----------



## mtbFritz (14. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Vorausgesetzt das Wetter hält, ist für kommenden Dienstag natürlich wieder ne Geländetour angesagt:
> 
> *MTB-Tour Dienstag, locker​*



Es hat gehalten und wir sind eine sehr schöne Tour gefahren - viele interessante Trails, up and down. @Google: Bitte merken, die will ich nochmal fahren - mindestens ;-)


----------



## Google (14. September 2010)

Gerne  Wie gesagt, wir sind noch lange nicht alles dort gefahren 

Am Donnerstag gehts weiter..

@Sabii, gute Besserung!

Grüße

Google


----------



## jojogte (14. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Gerne  Wie gesagt, wir sind noch lange nicht alles dort gefahren
> 
> Am Donnerstag gehts weiter..
> 
> ...



Wie, es gibt Trails hier. In der nähe von Dreieich oder Langen oder muss man dafür weiter fahren. Meine bisherige Suche war zwecklos und ich habe mein Hardtail widerwillig wieder rausgeholt. Mein Fully ist halt doch etwas ein overkill für die strecken die ich bisher gefunden habe.

mfg jojo


----------



## fstbike (15. September 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich würde mich gerne mal einer eurer Touren anschließen. Unter der Woche ist es bei mir leider schlecht, vielleicht kann ich mal an einem WE mit fahren. 
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Google (15. September 2010)

Moin, moin 



jojogte schrieb:


> Wie, es gibt Trails hier. In der nähe von Dreieich oder Langen oder muss man dafür weiter fahren.


Nee....die fangen im Vorderspessart an. Bei Ober-/Niederrodenbach/Buchberg/Alzenau/Kahl/Somborn und wie die Käffer alle heißen.





fstbike schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich würde mich gerne mal einer eurer Touren anschließen. Unter der Woche ist es bei mir leider schlecht, vielleicht kann ich mal an einem WE mit fahren.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


 Klar kannste jederzeit mitfahren. Tourenprofil/Anforderung steht ja immer im Last-Minute-Eintrag drin. Allerdings fahre zumindest ich (der, der fast alle Touren hier anbietet) bei schönem Wetter ne Rennerunde am WE.

@Alle, die nächste Tour ist am Donnerstag  (Wenns Wetter mitspielt)

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag, sportlicher​*
Obs wirklich sportlicher wird, muß man sehen. Gestern wollten die Beine bei mir überhaupt nicht...warum auch immer. Deshalb könnte die Tour auch durchaus locker werden. Wassen Glück,dass ich der Guide bin 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Sabiii (15. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle, die nächste Tour ist am Donnerstag  (Wenns Wetter mitspielt)
> 
> *MTB-Treff Donnerstag, sportlicher​*
> 
> ...



Also, wenn ihr am Donnerstag locker macht und ich es gesundheitl. packe, wär ich gern dabei... . 

Grüßlis


----------



## Google (15. September 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Also, wenn ihr am Donnerstag locker macht und ich es gesundheitl. packe, wär ich gern dabei... .
> 
> Grüßlis


 So, jetzt habe ich ein Problem  Irgendwie bin ich auch nicht fit, nix Ganzes, nix Halbes. Aber meine Beine merke ich schon beim normalen laufen, da stimmt mom etwas nicht. Leider muß ich die Tour wieder absagen. Den Eintrag habe ich schon rausgenommen.

Sorry, wäre gerne gefahren bringt aber nix  Shopper, Du warst schon angemeldet, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du meine Absage noch liest.

Ihr müßt ja eine Tour nicht von mir abhängig machen 

@ Erdi01, ich hoffe ich bin am WE fit, es soll nämlich trocken bleiben. Der Sonntag wäre für die Rennertour bevorzugt.

Grüße an Alle und nochmal Sorry


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (15. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> So, jetzt habe ich ein Problem  Irgendwie bin ich auch nicht fit, nix Ganzes, nix Halbes. Aber meine Beine merke ich schon beim normalen laufen, da stimmt mom etwas nicht. Leider muß ich die Tour wieder absagen. Den Eintrag habe ich schon rausgenommen.
> 
> Sorry, wäre gerne gefahren bringt aber nix  Shopper, Du warst schon angemeldet, ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass Du meine Absage noch liest.
> 
> ...




Gliederschmerzen - hört sich nach Grippe/Erkältung an. Dann mach echt bissl langsam!!!

Wünsche Dir gute Besserung!!!


----------



## Sabiii (15. September 2010)

@ alle: Hat sonst Jemand Lust zu fahren????


----------



## Google (15. September 2010)

Soooo, mein Bub hat grad angefangen sich zu übergeben  Ich wußte doch, dass was im Busch ist. Ich will ja nicht überheblich klingen aber in den letzten Jahr(zehnten) habe ich solche Familieneskapaden immer recht gut überstanden, wobei sich das dann bei mir körperlich anders bemerkbar machte. Beitrag siehe oben

Jedenfalls kenne ich jetzt die Ursache..die fuhr nämlich am Sonntag mit zum Felsenmeer (Die erste Freundinn von meinem Bub) und brach uns das ganze Auto voll.... 

@[email protected] Jetzt lasst mir blos nicht die Sabii im Regen stehn.

Grüße

Google


----------



## shopper (15. September 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> @ alle: Hat sonst Jemand Lust zu fahren????



@ Sabiii,wenn das Wetter mit spielt könnte ich um 17:00 oder 17:30 Uhr Parkplatz B8 sein.

@ Google,Wünsche Dir gute Besserung 

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Sabiii (15. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @[email protected] Jetzt lasst mir blos nicht die Sabii im Regen stehn.


----------



## Sabiii (15. September 2010)

shopper schrieb:


> @ Sabiii,wenn das Wetter mit spielt könnte ich um 17:00 oder 17:30 Uhr Parkplatz B8 sein.




Na supiiiii.  Bin um 17.30 Uhr am Parkplatz, oki? Schick dir mal meine Nummer via PN, falls sich bei dir was ändern sollte.


----------



## shopper (15. September 2010)

@ Sabiii, ok 17:30 Uhr am Parkplatz .


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. September 2010)

Mir reicht heute die Fahrt zur Arbeit und zurück. Heute morgen auf dem Hinweg von oben nass geworden. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass es nach 16:00 Uhr besser wird.

Am Wochenende bin ich ziemlich raus. Samstag ist Arbeit in den Steinbrüchen Mühlheim angesagt (naja, ein bißchen Spass ist beim Klettern schon dabei ). Eventuell Sonntag, wenn ich vom Samstag nicht allzu platt bin.


----------



## mtbFritz (16. September 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Am Wochenende bin ich ziemlich raus. Samstag ist Arbeit in den Steinbrüchen Mühlheim angesagt (naja, ein bißchen Spass ist beim Klettern schon dabei ). Eventuell Sonntag, wenn ich vom Samstag nicht allzu platt bin.



Heute war nicht mein Tag. Bin zuhause geblieben und habe fast den ganzen Tag geschlafen. Sonntag würde ich auch gerne wieder durch die Wälder streifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (16. September 2010)

Ich hab Lust auf Samstag - Wetter soll angeblich schön werden am We! Wer möchte? Und bitte nicht wieder alle auf ein mal *zwinker*


----------



## Google (17. September 2010)

Also ich werde mein Glück wieder am Sonntag probieren und wie schon erwähnt wieder ne Rennerunde mit Erdi01 einlegen. Vielleicht bleibts dann ja kommende Woche mal länger trocken, dann würde ich auch mal wieder länger Gelände fahren am WE fahren.

Auf eine Kahltalumrundung bei trockenem und sonnigen Wetter hätt ich auch mal wieder Lust  Na ja, wenns sein muß (wettermässig) auch mal wieder was kurzes mit Kaffee- und Kuchentime im Naturfreundehaus  

Wie dem auch sei, erst fahr ich mal die Rennerunde am Sonntag, dann bin ich wieder gewillt unter der Woche was zu fahren und anzubieten und dann sehen wir was das WE in einer Woche so bringt 

Vielleicht kriegt der Rest hier noch was gemeinsames zusammen, jedenfalls viel Spass und bis bald im Wald 

Google


----------



## Google (19. September 2010)

@Erdi01, schöne Rennetour heute bei leckeren Kuchen in Klingenberg  War genau die richtige Einrollrunde für mich. Ich hatte 152 Km auffem Tacho  Höhenmeter so ungefähr wie letztes mal würde ich mal schätzen..Oder?

@Rest, seid Ihr jetzt auch was gefahren 

Falls nein oder falls Ihr immer noch Lust habt, dann könnt Ihr wieder am Dienstag dabei sein  Trocken und warm wirds und diesmal fahren wir mal die Trails am Buchberg ab 

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker ​*
Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## mtbFritz (19. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Rest, seid Ihr jetzt auch was gefahren
> 
> Falls nein oder falls Ihr immer noch Lust habt, dann könnt Ihr wieder am Dienstag dabei sein  Trocken und warm wirds und diesmal fahren wir mal die Trails am Buchberg ab
> Google


Als Teil vom Rest muss ich sagen: Bin nur 35 km im flachen Land gefahren. Ging mir noch nicht so gut heute. Dafür habe ich meine ausgegrabenen Klick-Pedalen endlich mal richtig montiert und ausprobieren können. Ist doch besser als ich dachte.

Dienstag bin ich dabei


----------



## Andreas (20. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, schöne Rennetour heute bei leckeren Kuchen in Klingenberg  War genau die richtige Einrollrunde für mich. Ich hatte 152 Km auffem Tacho  Höhenmeter so ungefähr wie letztes mal würde ich mal schätzen..Oder?



Hi Google,

am Sonntag war ich auch in Klingenberg auf dem Rückweg meines zweitägigen Odenwald quer-X zu/von den Schwiegereltern. Ich hatte sogar im Cafe mal Ausschau gehalten wer draussen sitzt. Hätte aber nicht gedacht dass die Mainspacken Saison wirklich schon eröffnet wurde.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hätte aber nicht gedacht dass die Mainspacken Saison wirklich schon eröffnet wurde.





Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, schöne Rennetour heute bei leckeren Kuchen in Klingenberg  War genau die richtige Einrollrunde für mich. Ich hatte 152 Km auffem Tacho  Höhenmeter so ungefähr wie letztes mal würde ich mal schätzen..Oder?



Ich bin auf 148 KM gekommen und ja Höhenmeter so wie letztens gute 1400 ... soviel zum Thema Mainspacken 

@Andreas wir waren zw 13-14 Uhr in Klingenberg beim Bäcker und haben natürlich draußen gesessen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (20. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin auf 148 KM gekommen und ja Höhenmeter so wie letztens gute 1400 ... soviel zum Thema Mainspacken
> 
> @Andreas wir waren zw 13-14 Uhr in Klingenberg beim Bäcker und haben natürlich draußen gesessen.



Ich bin nach zwei harten Anstiegen erst um 16 h in Klingenberg gewesen. Zum Glück kam ich noch im Hellen nach Hause, da ich kein Licht dabei hatte.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich bin nach zwei harten Anstiegen erst um 16 h in Klingenberg gewesen. Zum Glück kam ich noch im Hellen nach Hause, da ich kein Licht dabei hatte.


Von wo nach wo bist Du denn eigentlich gefahren


----------



## Google (21. September 2010)

Moin allerseits, moin Chaotenkind

Bist Du heute auch dabei? Ich hoffe am WE ging alles glatt bei Euch.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Andreas (21. September 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Von wo nach wo bist Du denn eigentlich gefahren



Von Worfelden nach Collenberg am Main und zurück.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits, moin Chaotenkind
> 
> Bist Du heute auch dabei? Ich hoffe am WE ging alles glatt bei Euch.
> 
> ...


 
Ja, melde mich gleich an.
Bin heute morgen mit dem Radl zur Arbeit und fahre auf dem Rückweg direkt das Druckhaus an.

Bis später!


----------



## Google (21. September 2010)

Ok, bis denne 

Und der shopper geht bei dem schönen Wetter lieber an den See oder wie?


----------



## fohns (21. September 2010)

Mein lieber Schwan, wart ihr viele Leute heute!!!

Hab mich so gegen die tiefstehende Sonne gekämpft, dass ich gerade noch Shopper zu erkennen glaubte. Und war so überrascht von der Gruppengröße, dass ich ganz das  vergessen hab...
Fühlt Euch gegrüßt.

Google, derzeit will ich innerhalb der Woche etwas früher aufs Rad, der Ausritt heute war mir schon zu spät. Ich peile mal eine Mitfahrt am Wochenende an.

Viele Grüße an alle,
Fohns.


----------



## Google (21. September 2010)

Ja schee wars gewesen. Stimmt fohns, zu Siebt waren wir schon lange nicht mehr. Ich sah Dich auch grade noch so im Augenwinkel...War das nicht der Olli??

Schaunmer mal was mit dem WE wird. Es soll ja wieder schlechter werden 

Aber jetzt kommt erst mal der Donnerstag. Das Wetter sollte man noch nutzen wer kann  Eintrag folgt noch

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Google (22. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Aber jetzt kommt erst mal der Donnerstag. Das Wetter sollte man noch nutzen wer kann  Eintrag folgt noch


 Und da isser schon 

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag, sportlicher​*


----------



## Google (24. September 2010)

Ziemlich wenig los hier......


Na dann wenigstens von mir für Sonntag ein Tourenangebot (soll lt Vorhersage trocken sein). Ich bleibe wegen des Wetters in heimischen Gefilden und nutze die Gelegenheit zu einem Besuch im Naturfreundehaus  Fahrzeit so 3 - 4 Stunden. Die Tour findet nur statt wenns nicht regnet. Mitfahrer willkommen. Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine bei Kaffee und Kuchen sitzen muß 

Erdi01, wie siehts unter anderem mit Dir aus?

*MTB-Tour am Sonntag​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2010)

Ich muss arbeiten!

Mal sehen wie es am Dienstag wettertechnisch aussieht. Habe nächste Woche Urlaub, melde mich per sms.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Erdi01, wie siehts unter anderem mit Dir aus?
> Google


 

Wollte eigentlich die Renner-Rheingau-Loti-Tour mitfahren. Ich entscheide ganz spontan wenn ich aus dem Fenster und ins Regenradar geschaut haben ...


----------



## Sabiii (24. September 2010)

Kann leider auch nicht mit, bin gerade im Umzugsstress... .


----------



## Google (25. September 2010)

Wo ziehts Dich denn hin? Ich hoffe Du gehst uns nicht verloren.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich die Renner-Rheingau-Loti-Tour mitfahren. Ich entscheide ganz spontan wenn ich aus dem Fenster und ins Regenradar geschaut haben ...


 Ich hab auch nur gefragt weil sone Tagestour eher nix ist bei dem Wetter. Da ist so ein eher kurzer Trip mit Austiegsoption nach Hause oder Einkehrmöglichkeit mit Käffchen doch ne gute Alternative 

Schaun mer mal. Zu Dritt sannmers ja schon mal.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (25. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wo ziehts Dich denn hin? Ich hoffe Du gehst uns nicht verloren.



Nur nach Obertshausen... . Bleibt fast alles beim Alten - zum Glück!


----------



## mtbFritz (25. September 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Nur nach Obertshausen... . Bleibt fast alles beim Alten - zum Glück!




Dann sind wir ja Nachbarn ;-)


----------



## Sabiii (25. September 2010)

Woher kommst Du denn genau???


----------



## bone peeler (26. September 2010)

Hallo... ich melde mich nach 2 sehr schweren und vor allem traurigen Wochen auch mal wieder zurück. 

Werd jetzt mal wieder öfter Biken, vor allem um Gedanken abzuradeln...


----------



## mtbFritz (26. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ...
> Werd jetzt mal wieder öfter Biken, vor allem um Gedanken abzuradeln...



Ja, das ist gut - hat mir auch meist geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. September 2010)

Ich werd´s versuchen... aber es wird net leicht... und der anstehende Winter machts auch net einfacher... naja... aber da kommt der Spruch den ich mit als erstes in Hessen gelernt habe:

_ "...´s lebbe geht weider....."_


Let´s see...


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2010)

von wo kommst du denn ursprünglich und warum hats dich hierher verschlagen? bist du schon lange in hessen?


----------



## bone peeler (26. September 2010)

Ich bin ursprünglich aus dem tiefsten Osten Deutschlands... um genau zu sein aus der Eishockey- und Glasstadt Weißwasser.

Bin seit 2002 hier in Hessen... davor ´ne Weile in NRW. 

Bin wie fast alle "Ossis" wegen der Arbeit hier, habe aber mein komplettes Leben inkl. Freunde hierher verlagert. Bin also kein Pendler oder so...

Im Zuge dessen war es mir auch nicht möglich in den letzten Stunden meines Vaters bei ihm zu sein... was mir momentan schwer zu schaffen macht...


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2010)

nun, ich weiß nicht wie ich es dir vermitteln soll, aber das leben geht definitiv weiter. je nachdem, auf welche art und weise dein vater gegangen ist, vielleicht sogar schneller, als du es dir jetzt während deiner trauerphase wünschst.

mein vater ist auch anfang des jahres verstorben, auch ich konnte nicht bei ihm sein und mittlerweile kommt es mir so weit weg vor. von einem arbeitskollegen könnte ich dir auch erzählen. sein vater verstarb recht jung an krebs, mein kollege hat viele monate während des krankheitsverlaufes schwer zu schaffen damit gehabt. doch die trauer- und zornphase danach war kürzer als die phase der angst davor.

wahrscheinlich, weil erinnerungen nicht so lebendig sind wie menschen selber.


----------



## Google (27. September 2010)

@bonepeeler, einen freien Kopf an der frischen Luft bekommen, hilft Dir sicherlich ein bisschen. Fahr doch einfach morgen bei uns mit. Dienstags ist wie immer locker angesagt. 

*MTB-Treff, locker​*
Gruß

Frank


----------



## bone peeler (27. September 2010)

Guten Morgen,

vielen Dank für eure Worte. Das wird mir sicherlich helfen.

@ Google: Ich werd mal schauen ob ich das zeitlich eingerichtet bekomme denn ihr fahrt ja immer so früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. September 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> denn ihr fahrt ja immer so früh


 Öööhmmm..Ja hast ja recht 

@mtb-fritz und alle, die evtl. heute noch mitfahren wollen......Wetter sieht nicht sooo prickelnd aus. So gegen 15:00 Uhr würd ich nochmal posten ob wir es wagen oder nicht. Ok?

Gruß

Google


----------



## mtbFritz (28. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Öööhmmm..Ja hast ja recht
> 
> @mtb-fritz und alle, die evtl. heute noch mitfahren wollen......Wetter sieht nicht sooo prickelnd aus. So gegen 15:00 Uhr würd ich nochmal posten ob wir es wagen oder nicht. Ok?
> 
> ...



..ja gut, und denke auch an die Nässe von unten. Um Obertshausen stand heute morgen noch das Wasser auf den Waldwegen.

PS: Nobbi hat sich ein Fully gekauft  Heute will er es abholen.


----------



## Google (28. September 2010)

Ich denke wir lassen das mal heute...Wenn ich so rausschaue, ist mir das alles zu unsicher, Regen brauch ich nicht. Morgen solls trocken bleiben, da werde ich mal wieder seit langem ne längere Runde nach der Arbeit entlang des Mains drehen. Anbieten kann ich es aber leider nicht weil ich Mittwochs nie weiß wann ich mich hier loseisen kann. Ich würd sagen, dass bestimmt wieder was am Donnertag geht. Jedenfalls solls da trocken bleiben. Eintrag folgt noch. 


mtbFritz schrieb:


> PS: Nobbi hat sich ein Fully gekauft  Heute will er es abholen.


  Klasse! Und wieder einer mit dem Bikevirus.  

Bis evtl. Donnerstag

Google


----------



## mtbFritz (28. September 2010)

OK, dann gehe ich heute mal mit Nobbi Bike shoppen. Kann ihn ja noch etwas beraten  
...und noch einen Ersatzschlauch, eine Luftpumpe...

@Google: Das Thema Licht stellen wir zurück bis deine Lampe zu sehen ist.

Morgen wollen wir dann eine Proberunde drehen - vielleicht können wir uns treffen !?


----------



## Google (28. September 2010)

Wenn die Lampe nur endlich mal kommen würde  Na ja, ist halt so.

Also wie gesagt wird meine Runde am Main entlang sein, da ich ja von der Arbeit mit dem Crosser los fahre. Ich werde schätzungsweise irgendwann zwischen 16 - 17:00 Uhr von Sachsenhausen aus starten..immer am Mainradweg lang auf dieser Seite bleibend. Keine Ahnung ob Nobby sein Fully am Mainradweg testen möchte und ob Ihr zeitlich so flexibel sein wollt. Ich könnte durchfonen wenn ich starte, dann fahren wir uns entgegen oder wie auch immer  Allerdings brauch ich dann noch Deine Nummer.

Wenns zu kompliziert wird...wir sehen uns sicher noch die Tage 

Ach, was fürn Bike hat er sich denn jetzt gekauft?

Gruß

Google


----------



## mtbFritz (28. September 2010)

@Google: Ein Cube XMS.


----------



## Google (29. September 2010)

Dann ist er ja ab sofort gut gerüstet für unsere Touren 

@[email protected] Ich stelle für morgen erst mal nix rein  Falls doch was geht, melde ich mich nochmal spontan.

@Erdi01, gibts Dich eigentlich noch? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (29. September 2010)

Hi Google,

falls Du heute später rauskommen solltest und Dich anschließen möchtest kannst Du Dich gerne telefonisch melden. Die Tel.-Nr. hast Du ja! Siam und ich drehen heute um 18:30 Uhr ab Kl. Auheim eine kleine Seligenstadt-Runde. Wie immer auf dieser Strecke ohne Hm, 41Km und Fahrzeit 1:40-1:50H.

@alle: Falls sich sonst jemand anzuschließen möchte!? Gerne!
*
Zustiegspunkte:*


_Kl. Auheim bei Lidl __vor der Bäckerei Weber, Geleitstraße 53,  17:35 Uhr
__Kl. Auheim __Crazy Cactus 17:40 Uhr
Hainstadt Mainweg 17:50 Uhr
Seligenstadt Fähre 18:00 Uhr
Kiliansbrücke zwischen Dettingen und Mainflingen 18:10 Uhr_

Wir fahren durch! Wer vor Ort ist und sich anschließt ist willkommen!

*Erkennungszeichen:* Ein Rad was selbst bei Tageslicht mit eingeschalteten grellen Frontlicht unterwegs ist und ich trage mein gelbes Reflexionskreuz auf der Jacke (gut sichtbar).


Schönen Abend
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, gibts Dich eigentlich noch?


----------



## Google (29. September 2010)

Haaaa, haaaaaaaaaa............... 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Google,
> 
> falls Du heute später rauskommen solltest und Dich anschließen möchtest kannst Du Dich gerne telefonisch melden.


Ich bin erst um Sex daheim gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (29. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin erst um Sex daheim gewesen


... dann warst Du wohl genau auf den G-Punkt zu Hause!


----------



## Sabiii (29. September 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn die Lampe nur endlich mal kommen würde  Na ja, ist halt so.



Hmm... . Meine ist schon da und ich hab nach euch bestellt - kurios!


----------



## bone peeler (30. September 2010)

Mhh... versteh ich nicht. Bei mir hats zuletzt gerade mal eine Woche gedauert.

Btw: Hab gestern ´ne ganze MTB-Truppe bei Dreieich-Götzenhain gesichtet...


----------



## Google (30. September 2010)

Würde ich nicht unbedingt sagen. Unsere Bestellungen dürften nur einige Tage auseinander liegen. Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens, das ich nicht mehr lange warten muß Vielleicht muß ich die Lampe beim Zoll abholen.

@[email protected] Glaubt man den Wetterprognosen, dürfte es am WE mal wieder trocken und recht mild sein. Leider kann ich nur Samstags. Hat jemand von Euch auch am Samstag Zeit und Lust?.....Vielleicht noch einen Vorschlag? Von meiner Seite könnte ich wieder Hahnekamm fahren, diesmal mit anderen Trails. Pause ntürlich wieder im Naturfreundehaus. @Erdi01, darfst Dich auch äußern 

So langsam werde ich unruhig weil ich die kpl.Woche nicht unterwegs war...



bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh... versteh ich nicht. Bei mir hats zuletzt gerade mal eine Woche gedauert.


Wie?? Wo hast Du denn die DX bestellt??

Gruß

Google


----------



## bone peeler (30. September 2010)

Immer bei Dealextreme... ok.. ist schon ein paar Wochen her aber das ging überraschenderweise sauschnell.


----------



## shopper (30. September 2010)

> @[email protected] Glaubt man den Wetterprognosen, dürfte es am WE mal wieder trocken und recht mild sein. Leider kann ich nur Samstags. Hat jemand von Euch auch am Samstag Zeit und Lust?.....Vielleicht noch einen Vorschlag? Von meiner Seite könnte ich wieder Hahnekamm fahren, diesmal mit anderen Trails. Pause ntürlich wieder im Naturfreundehaus.



@Goggle: am Samstag Wehre ich dabei ,Da können wir den Hahnenkamm erneut bezwingen (beim Herunterfahren) 


Gruß Shopper


----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann machen wir das einfach so  Ich hoffe das war jetzt für den Rest nicht zu schnell.

Also Samstag geht was...wieder zum Hahnenkamm. Weitere Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff, Samstag​*
Das ist mein letzte WE-Tour vor meinem Urlaub. 

Bis bald im Wald 

Google

Edit: Oh Mann  Ich seh grad, dass es am Samstag nun doch regnen soll. So langsam geht mir das auffen Sack!! Mit Sonntag fahren siehts bei mir echt schlecht aus  Ich glaub nicht, dass ich da noch Einfluß habe. Ich werde am Samstagmorgen aussem Fenster schauen und melde mich ob wir fahren. Also eventuelle Mitfahrer bitte dann nochmal ins Forum schauen.

MIST!!


----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2010)

Hinsichtlich der Wetterlage kommenden Herbst und Winter sehe ich eh ziemlich schwarz und bin sehr skeptisch  Wenn im Laufe des Oktober das Wetter nicht deutlich dreht, endlich mal der Schalter umgelegt wird, dann wirds ein beschissenen Winter geben. Wahrscheinlich milder als letztes Jahr aber schön regnerisch und Schneeee  Das ist mein Eindruck. Seit Herbst 2009 haben wir nun diese Wetterlage und es zeichnet sich nicht ab, dass dieser Trend gebrochen wird.  Ich hoffe, dass ich nur Müll von mir gebe...Ansonsten wirds richtig beschissen über den Winter zu kommen 

Gruß vom frustrierten Google (und das am Freitag!!)


----------



## Andreas (1. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hinsichtlich der Wetterlage kommenden Herbst und Winter sehe ich eh ziemlich schwarz und bin sehr skeptisch  Wenn im Laufe des Oktober das Wetter nicht deutlich dreht, endlich mal der Schalter umgelegt wird, dann wirds ein beschissenen Winter geben. Wahrscheinlich milder als letztes Jahr aber schön regnerisch und Schneeee  Das ist mein Eindruck. Seit Herbst 2009 haben wir nun diese Wetterlage und es zeichnet sich nicht ab, dass dieser Trend gebrochen wird.  Ich hoffe, dass ich nur Müll von mir gebe...Ansonsten wirds richtig beschissen über den Winter zu kommen
> 
> Gruß vom frustrierten Google (und das am Freitag!!)



Hm 

Also mein Wetterfrosch hat für SA und SO 21 Grad Sonnenschein gemeldet. Und das im Oktober


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2010)

Deine Worte in Gottes Ohr. Wettercom hat von gestern ab heute leider was anderes geupdatet. Hast Du vielleicht "Palma" oder so was ähnliches beim Frosch eingegeben?


----------



## bone peeler (1. Oktober 2010)

Hahnekamm? OHNE MICH! Ihr nehmt mich nur wieder auseinander ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Oktober 2010)

Wie kann man übers Wetter jetzt noch frustriert sein, schließlich ist Herbst schon seit Anfang August  Jetzt kann's nur noch Winter werden 

Also mein Wetterfrosch meldet die ganze Woche schon morgen MIST Sonntag GUT demzufolge, und weil Renner letzes WE ausgefallen war, werde ich mich Sonntag per Renner in den ODW begeben, vllt sogar X bis Heidenberg ...


----------



## Google (1. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Hahnekamm? OHNE MICH! Ihr nehmt mich nur wieder auseinander ;-)


Nööö, das sind nicht wir sondern der Hahnenkamm 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie kann man übers Wetter jetzt noch frustriert sein, schließlich ist Herbst schon seit Anfang August


Wie wahr, wie wahr  

Tja, für Morgen siehts echt beschissen aus  Den Sonntag hab ich ausgelotet, keine Chance da zu biken. @Shopper, wie gesagt wir werden morgen sehen.

Gruß Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Hahnekamm? OHNE MICH! Ihr nehmt mich nur wieder auseinander ;-)



Und mich auch, mit der Sau!


----------



## Google (2. Oktober 2010)

@Oli, bei dem Wetter lassen wirs mal lieber. Ich denke, das entspricht auch Deinem Wunsch, Oder?? Ich geh am Nachmittag vielleicht mal in die Pilze, ansonsten ist couching und/oder shopping angesagt.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Und mich auch, mit der Sau!


Wartet nur ab wenn ich aussem Türkeiurlaub komme. Dann wird alles wieder gut  Komm ja jetzt schon kaum mehr aufs Rad und 2 KG hab ich auch schon zugelegt 

Grüß

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (2. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte hier im Lokalforum auch nur noch einmal auf unsere Grillsession Heute abend hinweisen! Man muß ja kein Lichtjunkie sein um dabei zu sein


@ Chaotenkind: Bringst Du Deine Lupines mit?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (3. Oktober 2010)

Grüzi allerseits

ich hoffe Ihr nutzt den schönen Tag.  Mit Biken ist dieses WE  bei mir ja  bekanntermaßen nix 

Na ja, kommende Woche werde ich jetzt wenigstens wieder mit dem Rad zur Arbeit fahren können, so jedenfalls die Wetterprognosen, die trocken voraussagen.

Vor unserem Urlaub schaff ich es nur noch am Dienstag was längeres zu fahren. Vielleicht sehen wir uns da ja nochmal  Wir fahren auch locker 

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker ​*
@Shopper, vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja trotz der vielen Arbeit am Dienstag freimachen.

@Sabii, mußt Du jetzt eigentlich länger arbeiten?  Jetzt ist ja Oktober..

Bis bald im Wald

Google

PS.: Die Transalptermine/toren sind schon auf der Seite von* Bikealpin* Wer will kann ja schon mal gucken. Nach meinen Urlaub schau ich auch mal welche Termine überhaupt in Frage kommen.


----------



## 55Michi55 (3. Oktober 2010)

lol


----------



## Sabiii (3. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Sabii, mußt Du jetzt eigentlich länger arbeiten?  Jetzt ist ja Oktober..



Juhu,

bin am Dienstag dabei. Locker ist gut, da ich diese und letzte Woche jeweils nur 1 x fahren konnte... . Viel zu viel Stress gehabt:kotz:. Hat ziemlich geschlaucht. 

Freu mich! 

Bis denne!

Ach ja: @ MTBFritz: nimmste mich mit?


----------



## mtbFritz (3. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ach ja: @ MTBFritz: nimmste mich mit?



@Sabiii: Na klar !

Am Mittwoch haben wir Nobbi's Fully eingeweiht und mit Schlamm getauft. Auf der Tour, die uns immerhin - für die späte des Abends - noch auf den Hahnenkamm geführt hat, lernten wir Jörg kennen. Einmal standen wir zusammen auf einem Parkplatz knapp unterhalb des Turms, da meinte Jörg: Moment, ich muss da mal drüber fahren. Dann verschwand er zu einer kleinen Hügellandschaft am Rande des Parkplatzes und wir sahen Jörg die Hügelchen rauf und runter tanzen - 
seitdem steckt ein bisschen Jörg in uns. 
Auf dem Heimweg ging das bei ihm immer so weiter - dort eine Bodenwelle, da ein paar Treppen und wenns auf grader Strecke innerhalb der Ortschaft zu langweilig wurde, dann Randstein rauf und runter. An der Kilianusbrücke gab es eine Sprindwertung, die ich leider knapp versemmelte - Jörg holte die Punkte, der Fuchs mit seinem Steppenwolf.


----------



## Sabiii (3. Oktober 2010)

Ja, cool. Hügelchen... 

Wann soll ich bei dir sein?

N8i an alle!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Vor unserem Urlaub schaff ich es nur noch am Dienstag was längeres zu fahren. Vielleicht sehen wir uns da ja nochmal  Wir fahren auch locker
> 
> *MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker *​


 
Jo, ich auch! Siams Nightride am Samstag war nur 30 km, also nicht wirkliches Training, aber dafür mega-schlammig. Bin mit der Sau zwar immer als letzte bergauf gekrochen, aber dafür lief sie selbst im dicksten Siff wie auf Schienen!


----------



## Google (4. Oktober 2010)

Die Gesichtstarnung passt doch hervorragend zum Helm und zur Brille  

Das ist aber schööön, dass wir schon zu Viert sind  Ich dachte mir, dass wir auf direkten Weg zum Buchberg fahren, da mal alles abklappern.. auch die nicht so oft gefahrenen Trails auf der anderen Seite. Sind nur zwei kleine, mal gucken ob die nicht schon zugewachsen sind.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2010)

Moin moin allerseits

ich wollte mich schon mal abmelden, Morgen in der Frühe gehts erst mal in den wohlverdienten Urlaub 

Der vergangene Dienstagabend hat mir richtig Spass gemacht. Gut gemischte Truppe (immerhin 6!) mit ordentlich Licht (ausser mir ) und viel Fun auf den Trails 

Vielleicht fahre ich ja schon wieder direkt nach meiner Rückkehr am 24.ten, ich informiere. Ansonsten geht von meiner Seite sicher wieder was an dem darauffolgenden Dienstag.

Bis dahin Kette rechts und gutes Wetter 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2010)

Schönen Urlaub! (Neid)

Wenn Dein Chinaböller bis nach dem Urlaub noch immer nicht da ist, gib mir Bescheid. Das Angebot "Ersatzlämpchen" steht noch. Ingo meinte, wenn es so lange dauert, dann liegt das Päckchen beim Zoll. War bei ihm damals auch so (mittlerweile hält der Akku nur noch 55 Minuten, sagte er mir heute morgen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (7. Oktober 2010)

Schönen Urlaub!!! Erhole dich gut... .

@ alle: Nobby, Fritz & ich wollen voraussichtlich am Sonntag im Taunus fahren, wer möchte, kann sich gerne anschließen... .

Liebe Grüße

Sabi


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Oktober 2010)

Wäre ne Maßnahme, am Samstag sind wir nämlich auf Geburtstage eingeladen, da wird es mit der Fahrerei warscheinlich ein wenig eng.


----------



## Google (7. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> mittlerweile hält der Akku nur noch 55 Minuten, sagte er mir heute morgen).


 Passt doch. Länger ist er ja nicht mehr unterwegs  Oh Mann, bin ich wieder gemein...



Sabiii schrieb:


> im Taunus


 und ich sicher mal ins Taurusgebirge  Ich geb sicher mal einen Sachstandsbericht.

Euch viel Spass


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir werden morgen vormittag eine Runde durch den Spessart fahren. Der Guide ist ein Kumpel von Bikeholic. Wir fahren um 10:15 Uhr am Druckhaus in Hanau ab damit wir gegen 11:00 Uhr vor dem Guide seinem Häuschen im Spessart stehen. Von dort kommen auch noch ein paar Mädels mit.
Es wird ne gemütliche Tour und technisch nicht allzu aufregend wg. der anderen Mädels.
Schätzungsweise werden wir gegen 16:00 Uhr wieder in Hanau einlaufen.

Wer trotzdem Lust hat..., einen LMB gibts nicht extra.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub! (Neid)
> 
> Wenn Dein Chinaböller bis nach dem Urlaub noch immer nicht da ist, gib mir Bescheid. Das Angebot "Ersatzlämpchen" steht noch. Ingo meinte, wenn es so lange dauert, dann liegt das Päckchen beim Zoll. War bei ihm damals auch so (mittlerweile hält der Akku nur noch 55 Minuten, sagte er mir heute morgen).


 ... ja ja, Wasser auf die Mühle einer Lupineliebhaberin.  Für ein sechstel vom Preis einer Lupine ist ein Nachrüstakku immer noch zu verschmerzen.



Google schrieb:


> Passt doch. Länger ist er ja nicht mehr unterwegs  Oh Mann, bin ich wieder gemein...
> 
> Euch viel Spass


 ... aber auch nur mit Rückenwind oder bergab, sonst schaffe ich nur noch 45min, also bin ich wohl immer noch im grünen Bereich und der Akku kann noch ein wenig verlieren.  Es werden auch wieder andere Zeiten kommen! 

Schönen Urlaub Google! ... und nich zu viel Gewicht aufstocken , sonst schaffst Du es zum Schluß nur noch mit mir meine 45min Ausfahrten zu fahren. 

Erdi: Was treibst Du eigentlich zur Zeit?

Bis bald im Wald

Bikeholic


----------



## bone peeler (8. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir werden morgen vormittag eine Runde durch den Spessart fahren. Der Guide ist ein Kumpel von Bikeholic. Wir fahren um 10:15 Uhr am Druckhaus in Hanau ab damit wir gegen 11:00 Uhr vor dem Guide seinem Häuschen im Spessart stehen. Von dort kommen auch noch ein paar Mädels mit.
> Es wird ne gemütliche Tour und technisch nicht allzu aufregend wg. der anderen Mädels.
> ...




Klingt gut aber ich kann leider nicht (auf keinen Fall so lange). Daher werd ich wahrscheinlich morgens nur mal eine kleine Runde drehen...


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Erdi: Was treibst Du eigentlich zur Zeit?
> 
> Bikeholic


Nun, hatte ernsthaft überlegt mich Euch anzuschließen, aber dann hatte sich Freitag nachmittag so ein All-in-One-Virus angekündigt, von allem ein bisschen: Kopf- Gliederschmerzen, Magen, Darm volles Programm. Damit habe ich dann Samstag abwechselnd im Bett, auf'm Klo und auf der Couch verbracht und mich über's Wetter geärgert  Aber genau so schnell wie's kam haben es mein eisbärenstarke Abwehrkräfte wieder nieder gerungen, heute morgen kaum noch was und vorhin hatt's mich nicht mehr auf'm Sofa gehalten. Für ne lockere 2,5 Std Renner-Roll-Runde hatt's schon wieder gelangt 

Auf'em Renner habe ich auch die letzten WE vorwiegend verbracht, meist mit Google oder den Dtz.bachern und ich warte ja ständig darauf, dass Du Vollzug meldest was Renner betrifft


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Oktober 2010)

Dann will ich hiermit mal Vollzug melden!  Ist ein Fuji "Team Pro" Carbon geworden und steht seit letzter Woche in meinem Stall. ... werde mich demnächt wohl mal anschließen, wenns Ihr was konditionell überschaubares anbietet. 

 ... übrigens Samstag ist auch komplett anders gelaufen als geplant. Zuerst bin ich am Freitagabend im Diezenbacher Wald über einen im Gras versteckten Baumstamm kopfüber abgestiegen, man sollte eben niemals mit angelaufener Brille losfahren , so dass ich Samstagmorgen erst mal zum Radladen zur Reperatur mußte . Die Anderen sind dann schon mal vorab auf die Tour gestartet und Chaotenkind und ich hatten sie dann nur noch kurz auf der Hohen Warte gesehen. 

Übrigens hat Siam gefragt ob Du vielleicht die Flughafenumrundung nochmal anbieten möchtest? Bis Donnerstag soll ja das Wetter super bleiben und am Donnerstag hätte er wohl auch Zeit. ... er murmelte nur etwas von 22:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein und ob das haltbar ist weiß ich nicht?

Gute Besserung weiterhin und bis bald im Wald 

Bikeholic


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ja. Wenn man kein ordentliches Licht dabei hat, nur diese Chinaböller, nicht auf den Weg schaut und dann noch unbedingt an dem Matschloch vorbeizirkeln muss, statt einfach hindurch zu fahren.

Männer, man kann sie einfach nicht alleine lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (11. Oktober 2010)

@ alle: Bock auf ´ne Tour am Donnerstag???


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann will ich hiermit mal Vollzug melden!  Ist ein Fuji "Team Pro" Carbon geworden und steht seit letzter Woche in meinem Stall. ... werde mich demnächt wohl mal anschließen, wenns Ihr was konditionell überschaubares anbietet.


... mit der Antwort hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Willkommen im Club der Schmalspurakrobaten  Gemeinsame Rennerrunde  Mal sehen, die Season ist so gut wie rum, nächtes Jahr wieder = März Malle 



> Übrigens hat Siam gefragt ob Du vielleicht die Flughafenumrundung nochmal anbieten möchtest? Bis Donnerstag soll ja das Wetter super bleiben und am Donnerstag hätte er wohl auch Zeit. ... er murmelte nur etwas von 22:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein und ob das haltbar ist weiß ich nicht?
> 
> Gute Besserung weiterhin und bis bald im Wald
> 
> Bikeholic


Die Woche ging nur Mittwoch, aber sonst eigentlich zu jeder Zeit. 22:00 Uhr wird eng für die große Umrundung ...


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... mit der Antwort hatte ich jetzt nicht gerechnet. Willkommen im Club der Schmalspurakrobaten  Gemeinsame Rennerrunde  Mal sehen, die Season ist so gut wie rum, nächtes Jahr wieder = März Malle
> 
> 
> Die Woche ging nur Mittwoch, aber sonst eigentlich zu jeder Zeit. 22:00 Uhr wird eng für die große Umrundung ...



... unverhofft kommt eben oft!  Habe mir den Renner sowiso in erster Linier für die kommenden Sommer gekauft. Das dieses Jahr nicht mehr viel gehen wird war mir klar.

Habe Siam übrigens den Mittwoch für die Flughafenumrundung vorgeschlagen, mal sehen ob es in seine Planung passt.  ... wie gesagt, ich glaube er hat diese Woche nur von Donnerstag gesprochen.

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## Andreas (12. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Woche ging nur Mittwoch, aber sonst eigentlich zu jeder Zeit. 22:00 Uhr wird eng für die große Umrundung ...



Ich würde auch mein Interesse anmelden. Mittwochs kann ich aber nicht. Im WP fahren wir ja bestimmt auch mal um den Flughafen, oder


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Oktober 2010)

Hi Erdi, Siam kann Mittwoch nicht. Dann müßten wir versuchen einen anderen Termin auszumachen. ... wie ich sehe würde die Runde dann auch größer werden. 

Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2010)

Kommt mir auch gelegen, dass es nicht klappt  Holen wir dann halt zum spären Zeitpunkt nach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (12. Oktober 2010)

MTB-Flughafen-Runde mach ich auch mit ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin heute eine nette kleine Feierabendtour über den Hahnenkamm geradelt. Die Wege waren alle trocken und super fahrbar. ... und bevor das Wetter zum Wochenende wieder schlechter werden soll (laut Wetterbericht), möchte ich hiermit am Donnerstag nochmal einen Nightride anbieten.

"Donnerstag Nightride"
 
Fahrzeit: 18-21:15 Uhr

Km: 55-60

Hm: max. 600

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen!


----------



## Sabiii (13. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bin heute eine nette kleine Feierabendtour über den Hahnenkamm geradelt. Die Wege waren alle trocken und super fahrbar. ... und bevor das Wetter zum Wochenende wieder schlechter werden soll (laut Wetterbericht), möchte ich hiermit am Donnerstag nochmal einen Nightride anbieten.
> 
> "Donnerstag Nightride"
> 
> ...


 


Ich wäre dabei, wenn mir einer eine Lampe (Chaotenkind??? ) leihen könnte. Habe nämlich entdeckt, dass ich einen amerikanischen Ladekabelstecker habe und dieser logischerweise nicht in unsere Steckdosen passt.  Weiß nicht, ob ich es bis Donnerstag schaffe, mir einen Adapter zu besorgen... .

Grüüüßlis


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2010)

Ok, kein Problem.
Ich würde die Tesla einpacken und zum Druckhaus mitbringen.

Das mit dem Ladestecker hatten wir letztes Jahr. Da musste auch jemand, den ich gut kenne, dringend in den nächsten großen Elektro(fach)markt.


----------



## Sabiii (13. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, kein Problem.
> Ich würde die Tesla einpacken und zum Druckhaus mitbringen.
> 
> Das mit dem Ladestecker hatten wir letztes Jahr. Da musste auch jemand, den ich gut kenne, dringend in den nächsten großen Elektro(fach)markt.


 
Ja, cool. Ich dank Dir!!!


----------



## Google (13. Oktober 2010)

Gruezi allerseits aus der sonnigen Tuerkei 

allerdings nur noch heute, dann solls hier staendig gewittern  

Die Raeder sind hier in einem miserablen Zustand, meine Lust zum sporteln allerdings auch  Ich glaub ich belasse es bei 14 tagen Superkompensation...He, he 

Freue mich schon aufs biken in der Heimat  Mal schauen wie es dann so geht nach zwei Wochen nix tun 

Euch viel Spass und weiterhin gutes Wetter 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## bone peeler (13. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin raus für morgen. Hab seit heut morgen voll die Halsschmerzen.... *grml*


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei, wenn mir einer eine Lampe (Chaotenkind??? ) leihen könnte. Habe nämlich entdeckt, dass ich einen amerikanischen Ladekabelstecker habe und dieser logischerweise nicht in unsere Steckdosen passt.  Weiß nicht, ob ich es bis Donnerstag schaffe, mir einen Adapter zu besorgen... .
> 
> Grüüüßlis



Super das Du dabei bist!  ... mit dem Ladekabel ging es mir letztes Jahr ebenso. Die Adapter gibts bei Saturn, Mediamarkt usw.



bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich bin raus für morgen. Hab seit heut morgen voll die Halsschmerzen.... *grml*


Schade, dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal und erst mal gute Besserung.

Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## mtbFritz (13. Oktober 2010)

Hi - melde mich zurück...





...aus dem Bregenzerwald. Nobbi ist noch dort, hat ihm so gut gefallen - nun will er nicht mehr heim 
Morgen würde ich auch mitfahren, vorausgesetzt ich schaffe es rechtzeitig zum Treffpunkt zu kommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar Fritz würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (14. Oktober 2010)

Morsche. Jetzt hats mich vollends erwischt: Hals- und Gliederschmerzen, Schnupfen und Husten... ich sollte vielleicht mal wieder in die Sauna gehen.


----------



## Sabiii (14. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Alles klar Fritz würde mich freuen.


 
Fritziii ist dabei!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Morsche. Jetzt hats mich vollends erwischt: Hals- und Gliederschmerzen, Schnupfen und Husten... ich sollte vielleicht mal wieder in die Sauna gehen.


 
Wie wäre es mit dem Garten Eden in Dietzenbach?

Wenn Du Glück hast, gisst Bikeholic auf. Und seine Aufgüsse sind verdammt heiß. In der Regel Freitag abend zum finnischen anzutreffen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2010)

Da fällt mir ein, Bikeholic hat den X11er für runterwärts vom Hahnenkamm angedacht. Ich kämpfe mit mir, ob ich für einen erhöhten Spassfaktor das schwere Rad nehmen soll, auch wenn leichtes Gerät für den X11er völlig ausreichend ist.
Drei längere Steigungen bis wir da sind. 1x zum Wanderheim hoch, 1x die Weinberge und dann noch vom Wasserwerk aus, teilweise über den Gratweg, auf dem Hahn sein Kamm. Das ist weniger Spass mit viel Gewicht.
Grübel....


----------



## bone peeler (14. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit dem Garten Eden in Dietzenbach?
> 
> Wenn Du Glück hast, gisst Bikeholic auf. Und seine Aufgüsse sind verdammt heiß. In der Regel Freitag abend zum finnischen anzutreffen.




Und ich dachte das wäre keine Sauna *hüstel*


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Oktober 2010)

Garten Eden nicht mit dem "Saunaclub" verwechseln! Das ist tatsächlich ein Puff.


----------



## bone peeler (14. Oktober 2010)

Oha... na hoffentlich verwechsel ich das nicht. War aber auch schon ewigkeiten nicht mehr in der Sauna...


----------



## Sabiii (14. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da fällt mir ein, Bikeholic hat den X11er für runterwärts vom Hahnenkamm angedacht. Ich kämpfe mit mir, ob ich für einen erhöhten Spassfaktor das schwere Rad nehmen soll, auch wenn leichtes Gerät für den X11er völlig ausreichend ist.
> Drei längere Steigungen bis wir da sind. 1x zum Wanderheim hoch, 1x die Weinberge und dann noch vom Wasserwerk aus, teilweise über den Gratweg, auf dem Hahn sein Kamm. Das ist weniger Spass mit viel Gewicht.
> Grübel....



Schee war´s!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Hmm..., ja der X11er ist schon flowig, auch wenn Herr Bikeholic als Guide vorher mal ein wenig hätte aufräumen können, sprich, das Ästededöns im unteren Bereich beiseite räumen. Aber die Strafe war ja da. Der größte Schlammallergiker nimmt das einzige Schlammloch auf der Abfahrt voll mit.

Wenn ich bedenke, das der Herr den X11er so vor 15-20 Jahren hoch gefahren ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (15. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Schee war´s!!!



Das fand ich auch! Super das wir eine größere Gruppe waren. Gerne mal wieder! 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hmm..., ja der X11er ist schon flowig, auch wenn Herr Bikeholic als Guide vorher mal ein wenig hätte aufräumen können, sprich, das Ästededöns im unteren Bereich beiseite räumen. Aber die Strafe war ja da. Der größte Schlammallergiker nimmt das einzige Schlammloch auf der Abfahrt voll mit.


... gelobe Besserung und werde das nächste mal zuerst mit Wischmop und Staubsauger durch den Wald rasen, bevor ich Madame einen Weg präsentiere. Alles im Service inbegriffen. 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn ich bedenke, das der Herr den X11er so vor 15-20 Jahren hoch gefahren ist...


  ... nur wenns trocken war!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... nur wenns trocken war!


 
Um es mal mit Speedskaters Worten zu sagen:
Falsch!
Trails fährt man nicht hoch, da kann einem nämlich was entgegen kommen! Trails fährt man runter!


----------



## Yoink94 (15. Oktober 2010)

Hey, 

Ich bin 16 Jahre alt und komme aus dem Vordertaunus... und wohne in der Nähe von Hofheim, falls das euch was sagt?! Ich fahre eigentlich sehr gerne Mtb, aber mein Freund mit dem ich meine Touren gemacht habe ist weggezogen.... und jetzt fahre ich sehr unregelmäßig... 
jetzt meine frage: fahrt ihr acuh hier in der Gegend?!(Feldberg, Fuchstanz.... etc.)   meiner eltern würden mich auch zu bestimmten treffpunkten fahren...
würde mich über eine antwort freuen....  

 LG


----------



## sipaq (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi Yoink94,

soweit ich das sehe fahren die Eisbären eher östlich und südöstlich von Frankfurt. Für Touren in Deiner Gegend bieten sich die Beinhart-Touren von Uwe50 hier im Regionalforum an. Er hat hier einen eigenen Thread am Laufen, schau da einfach mal rein.

Ansonsten kannst Du Dich auch den Afterwork-Bikern anschließen (ebenfalls eigener Thread hier im Regionalforum), die regelmäßig ab Oberursel-Hohemark die Feldberg/Altkönig/Hochtaunus Gegend unsicher machen


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Oktober 2010)

Rischdisch!

Bären findet man eher im Vorderspessart und Spessart. In den Taunus kommen wir nur ein paar Mal im Jahr wenn es uns juckt, mal wieder den großen Feldi zu befahren.


----------



## Yoink94 (15. Oktober 2010)

alles klar danke schön....  werd gleich mal gucken....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (18. Oktober 2010)

Heyyyyyyyy,

wie schaut es mit Dienstag aus? 

LG


----------



## Google (18. Oktober 2010)

Kann net!


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2010)

Wenn es trocken bleibt....

Bis jetzt ist morgen ja eher Siffwetter angesagt.

Wir haben gestern mal zu Fuß am Hahnenkamm nachgeschaut ob sich auf verschiedenen Trails was neues getan hat. Bikeholic hat ein paar Fotos gemacht, die er noch mal hier reinstellen will. So quasi als kleiner Appetithappen für sein geplantes lustiges auf- und ab am Hahnenkamm.

Aber ich kann schon mal sagen, da sind schon ein paar lecker Teilchen dabei. Ein hübscher kleiner Trail mit Anliegern, nem kleinen Kicker und ein paar Bodenwellen, die nicht ganz so lang sind wie die an den Bombenkratern. Natürlich die Bombenkrater selbst, mit Ausnahme dieses komischen neuen Holzgestells, dass als wohl Sprungschanze dienen soll. (Da müssen die Erbauer noch ein wenig üben, mit dem Nägel einschlagen). Nee, der Balken ist effektiv zu schmal.

Den heiligen Spessartwölfetrail, aber ohne am Ende die Sprungschanze über den Bach mitzunehmen, X11er sowieso, vielleicht sogar beide Richtungen, wenn die Zeit langt. Das wird warscheinlich eine Tagesveranstaltung. Man kann ja oben in der Kneipe Päuschen einlegen.


----------



## mtbFritz (18. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Heyyyyyyyy,
> 
> wie schaut es mit Dienstag aus?
> 
> LG



ja hast du denn überhaupt Licht ;-)
Wenn es trocken bleibt ok - Akkus schon aufgeladen.  Hätte auch einen GPS-Guide dabei 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nobbi scharrt auch schon mit den Hufen. Das höre ich - sitz ja im Büro gegenüber.


----------



## bone peeler (18. Oktober 2010)

Mhh.. da ich am WE ohne Auto dastehe wirds wohl nix mit einer Tour mit den Eisbären... werd ich wohl ´nen Singletrip machen müssen... oder Doc.ICM2007 meldet sich mal wieder...

@Sabiii: Adapter besorgt?


----------



## Sabiii (18. Oktober 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> ja hast du denn überhaupt Licht ;-)
> Wenn es trocken bleibt ok - Akkus schon aufgeladen.  Hätte auch einen GPS-Guide dabei
> 
> 
> ...



Jaaaaaaaaaa, habe nen Adapter gekauft. Halten wir morgen fest? Kannst ja noch mal ne Sms schreiben. 

@ Google: Habe dir auch einen mitgekauft!


----------



## Sabiii (18. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh.. da ich am WE ohne Auto dastehe wirds wohl nix mit einer Tour mit den Eisbären... werd ich wohl ´nen Singletrip machen müssen... oder Doc.ICM2007 meldet sich mal wieder...
> 
> @Sabiii: Adapter besorgt?



Ja!


----------



## Sabiii (18. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn es trocken bleibt....



... kimmt das Chaotenkind auch mit!


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Oktober 2010)

Das mit dem Chaotenkind wird wohl nix, es ist bei den Eltern. 

Bis bald im Wald

PS: Google was machen die Pfunde nach dem Urlaub?


----------



## Sabiii (19. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das mit dem Chaotenkind wird wohl nix, es ist bei den Eltern.


 
Und der Herr Bikeholic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Der hat noch mit den Nachwehen der gestrigen Geburtstagsfeier zu kämpfen....


----------



## Andreas (19. Oktober 2010)

Man glaubt es kaum. Es ist mal wieder soweit. Die kalte Jahreszeit beginnt. Genau das richtige Wetter für unsere Eisbären. Der Winterpokal startet schon am 1.11.2010

Ich habe mal das WP-Team Eisbären II gegründet. 

Das Team "Eisbären I" überlasse ich unseren Vielfahrern/innen.


@Erdi: Wie sieht es am Wochenende wegen der Trailtour um Traisa aus? Wäre der Samstag ok?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Man glaubt es kaum. Es ist mal wieder soweit. Die kalte Jahreszeit beginnt. Genau das richtige Wetter für unsere Eisbären. Der Winterpokal startet schon am 1.11.2010
> 
> Ich habe mal das WP-Team Eisbären II gegründet.
> 
> Das Team "Eisbären I" überlasse ich unseren Vielfahrern/innen.


 
Sabiii, das ist Deine Chance. Anmelden!

Ansonsten, seid ihr sicher, dass ihr heute noch fahren wollt? Hier gießt es gerade wie aus Eimern.


----------



## bone peeler (19. Oktober 2010)

So... grad mal wieder im WP angemeldet. Ohne das hab ich ja gar keine Motivation


----------



## Google (19. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> @ Google: Habe dir auch einen mitgekauft!


Heyyyy. Du bist ja mal geil!! DANKEEEE!! 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> PS: Google was machen die Pfunde nach dem Urlaub?


Heyyyyy. Du bist sooo ungeil!!!! 


Andreas schrieb:


> Das Team "Eisbären I" überlasse ich unseren Vielfahrern/innen.


Heyyyyy. KLASSEEE!!!

Ich würde bei meiner Heimkehr das Winterpokalteam gründen wenns Euch recht ist. Wer hat denn vor den Winter durchzufahren?? 5 Leute können zusammen in ein Team.

Ausserdem: Am Sonntag würd ich gerne was lockeres fahren. Startzeit so zwischen 10 - 11 Uhr. Hat jemand Bock? Würde mich echt freuen . @Chaotenkind, Bikeholic, macht Ihr da die Hahnenkammtour? Da würd ich mitfahren. Wenn nein biete ich halt am Sonntag was an, mit Pause im NFH.

Tschö bis die Tage 


Google


----------



## Sabiii (19. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sabiii, das ist Deine Chance. Anmelden!



In welchem Team sind denn die Anderen? 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ansonsten, seid ihr sicher, dass ihr heute noch fahren wollt? Hier gießt es gerade wie aus Eimern.



Neeeeeeeeee, sind nicht gefahren. 

@alle: Halten wir den Donnerstag fest oder andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Sabiii (19. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Heyyyy. Du bist ja mal geil!! DANKEEEE!! Heyyyyy. Du bist sooo ungeil!!!! Heyyyyy. KLASSEEE!!!
> 
> Ich würde bei meiner Heimkehr das Winterpokalteam gründen wenns Euch recht ist. Wer hat denn vor den Winter durchzufahren?? 5 Leute können zusammen in ein Team.
> 
> ...



Ich hab vor den Winter durchzufahren. 

Sonntag kann ich leider erst gegen Nachmittag. Schadööö.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Und der Herr Bikeholic?


... dem ist es zu "nass"! 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Der hat noch mit den Nachwehen der gestrigen Geburtstagsfeier zu kämpfen....


... Petze, Petze, Petze! 



Google schrieb:


> Heyyyy. Du bist ja mal geil!! DANKEEEE!! Heyyyyy. Du bist sooo ungeil!!!!


  




Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, Bikeholic, macht Ihr da die Hahnenkammtour? Da würd ich mitfahren. Wenn nein biete ich halt am Sonntag was an, mit Pause im NFH.
> 
> Tschö bis die Tage
> 
> ...



Bei uns geht nur Samstag weil wir Sonntag auf dem Flohmarkt sind! ... und als erstes versuche ich das vorwitzige Mundwerk meiner Perle zu versteigern. 

Samstag können wir gerne eine Runde auf dem Hahnenkamm drehen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Falls jemand Lust dazu hat, ich nehme gerne Interessentenzurufe entgegen und würde dann auch noch einen LMB-Eintrag einstellen.

Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## Sabiii (19. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bei uns geht nur Samstag weil wir Sonntag auf dem Flohmarkt sind! ... und als erstes versuche ich das vorwitzige Mundwerk meiner Perle zu versteigern.
> 
> Samstag können wir gerne eine Runde auf dem Hahnenkamm drehen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Falls jemand Lust dazu hat, ich nehme gerne Interessentenzurufe entgegen und würde dann auch noch einen LMB-Eintrag einstellen.
> 
> ...



Samstag fände ich toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (19. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bei uns geht nur Samstag weil wir Sonntag auf dem Flohmarkt sind! ... und als erstes versuche ich das vorwitzige Mundwerk meiner Perle zu versteigern.
> 
> Samstag können wir gerne eine Runde auf dem Hahnenkamm drehen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Falls jemand Lust dazu hat, ich nehme gerne Interessentenzurufe entgegen und würde dann auch noch einen LMB-Eintrag einstellen.
> 
> ...



Samstag fände ich toll!  Sonntag kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht morgens. Muss da zwei Pferde reiten und hab Training.


----------



## mtbFritz (19. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> @alle: Halten wir den Donnerstag fest oder andere Vorschläge?



Ich denke, Donnerstag sind wir nicht mehr zu halten !
_Muss ja auch für Nobbi reden, denn er ist schüchtern und traut sich nicht so ins Forum.

_


Google schrieb:


> Ich würde bei meiner Heimkehr das Winterpokalteam gründen wenns Euch recht ist. Wer hat denn vor den Winter durchzufahren?? 5 Leute können zusammen in ein Team.
> 
> Ausserdem: Am Sonntag würd ich gerne was lockeres fahren. Startzeit so zwischen 10 - 11 Uhr. Hat jemand Bock? Würde mich echt freuen .
> Google



 Fahr auch durch den Winter.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Samstag können wir gerne eine Runde auf dem Hahnenkamm drehen, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit. Falls jemand Lust dazu hat, ich nehme gerne Interessentenzurufe entgegen und würde dann auch noch einen LMB-Eintrag einstellen.



Samstag oder Sonntag, dass kann ich noch nicht sagen. Muss auf einen nicht bekannten WE Termin Rücksicht nehmen


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: Wie sieht es am Wochenende wegen der Trailtour um Traisa aus? Wäre der Samstag ok?


Ja gern! Aber wo wollen wir uns treffen? Bessunger Forsthaus?


----------



## Andreas (20. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja gern! Aber wo wollen wir uns treffen? Bessunger Forsthaus?



Ok, da komme ich auch gut hin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> In welchem Team sind denn die Anderen?
> @alle: Halten wir den Donnerstag fest oder andere Vorschläge?


 
Ich bin dieses Jahr im Ladys-Invalidenteam.

Donnerstag wäre ok, wenn Wetter ok.
Mann, gestern am frühen Abend hat es sogar noch Gewitter gegeben. War ich froh, dass ich nicht auf dem Rad saß. Sowas hatte ich letztes Jahr gehabt und dann noch einsam und zum Teil auf der Hohen Straße. Da war ich Zwerg teilweise die größte Erhebung und mir ging der Allerwerteste gewaltig auf Grundeis.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ok, da komme ich auch gut hin.


Gut, dann wäre das geklärt. Bleibt noch die Frage wann? ... bitte nicht so früh, ich weis momentan noch nicht ob ich dirkekt von Dtz starte, dann muß ich eine gute  Std. bis dahin einplanen oder mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (20. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich bin dieses Jahr im Ladys-Invalidenteam.
> 
> Donnerstag wäre ok, wenn Wetter ok.
> Mann, gestern am frühen Abend hat es sogar noch Gewitter gegeben. War ich froh, dass ich nicht auf dem Rad saß. Sowas hatte ich letztes Jahr gehabt und dann noch einsam und zum Teil auf der Hohen Straße. Da war ich Zwerg teilweise die größte Erhebung und mir ging der Allerwerteste gewaltig auf Grundeis.


 
Das glaube ich... .


----------



## Andreas (20. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gut, dann wäre das geklärt. Bleibt noch die Frage wann? ... bitte nicht so früh, ich weis momentan noch nicht ob ich dirkekt von Dtz starte, dann muß ich eine gute  Std. bis dahin einplanen oder mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt komme



Dann schlag Du mal eine Uhrzeit vor. Ich bin am Samstag flexibel.
Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


----------



## Google (20. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bei uns geht nur Samstag weil wir Sonntag auf dem Flohmarkt sind! ...


Mein Problem mit samstag ist, dass ich wohl erst Samstagfrüh ins Bett komme und ich so Eure Startzeit nicht schaffe oder eben auch noch nicht so richtig Bock habe gleich nach der Heimreise aufs Bike zu steigen. Ich schaue einfach mal wann Ihr losfahrt und obs dann mit mir passt. Ich wäre dann kurzfristig dabei. @Sabii, kannst Du mal auf Verdacht den Adapter mitbringen? Was muß ich denn mitbringen? Ansonsten würde ich ihn auch gerne am WE abholen, da mein Lämplein nun auch schon da ist 

Wenns bei mir Samstag nicht klappt mit Hahnenkamm dann stell ich Samstagfrüh ne Tour für Sonntag rein. Vielleicht kann ja wer.

@Eisbären I, Wir werden doch wohl noch Fünfe zusammen kriegen??? @Chaotenkind, schade dass Du bei den Eisbären I nicht dabei sein wirst 

Gruß


Google, der unbedingt fahren muß...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Dann schlag Du mal eine Uhrzeit vor. Ich bin am Samstag flexibel.
> Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?


Ok, dann mache ich mal ... aber kein LMB 

*Samstag 23.10.10 12:00 Uhr Bessunger Forsthaus
und auf die Trails um Traisa​*
Ich werde direkt in Dtz. gegen 10:45 starten, müßte zeitlich eigentlich passen, falls Interesse ab/bis Dtz besteht  

@Andreas, bis Samstag


----------



## bone peeler (20. Oktober 2010)

Boah... hat irgendjemand ´nen geheimtip gegen Erkältung? Bin zwar nicht mehr dolle dabei aber auch nur etwas angeschlagen mag ich nicht gerade Biken gehen. Aber ich würde gern mal wieder :/


----------



## Sabiii (20. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Sabii, kannst Du mal auf Verdacht den Adapter mitbringen? Was muß ich denn mitbringen? Ansonsten würde ich ihn auch gerne am WE abholen, da mein Lämplein nun auch schon da ist



Jou, mach ich. Es sind ganze 2,69 !  Kannst den auch gerne abholen, wie du wolle...


----------



## Sabiii (20. Oktober 2010)

Alsoooo, mosche = biken? Wann, wo, wie?


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Samstag fände ich toll!  Sonntag kann ich, wie gesagt, nicht morgens. Muss da zwei Pferde reiten und hab Training.


 OK!  Vorausgesetzt das Wetter paßt, reiten wir unsere Drahtesel auf den Hahnenkamm. 



mtbFritz schrieb:


> Samstag oder Sonntag, dass kann ich noch nicht sagen. Muss auf einen nicht bekannten WE Termin Rücksicht nehmen


 ... kannst Dich ja gerne auch kurzfristig anschließen. 



Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat noch jemand Lust mitzukommen?





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde direkt in Dtz. gegen 10:45 starten, müßte zeitlich eigentlich passen, falls Interesse ab/bis Dtz besteht


An Interesse und Lust mangelt es nicht. Mir ist der Anfahrtsweg bis Traisa einfach zu weit und mein anschließend sicherlich eingewutztes Bike wieder ins Auto zu laden motiviert mich auch überhaupt nicht. Gerne ein andermal.



Google schrieb:


> Mein Problem mit samstag ist, dass ich wohl erst Samstagfrüh ins Bett komme und ich so Eure Startzeit nicht schaffe oder eben auch noch nicht so richtig Bock habe gleich nach der Heimreise aufs Bike zu steigen. Ich schaue einfach mal wann Ihr losfahrt und obs dann mit mir passt. Ich wäre dann kurzfristig dabei.
> 
> @Eisbären I, Wir werden doch wohl noch Fünfe zusammen kriegen???
> 
> ...


 Ich dachte an eine Startzeit von 10:30 Uhr. Keine Ahnung wann Du aus dem Flieger steigst, doch diese Uhrzeit bekommst Du doch normalerweise hin.  

... falls Ihr noch jemanden für den Winterpokal braucht, mache ich gerne mit. Werde allerdings auch diesen Winter kaum regelmäßig aufs Bike kommen und damit vermutlich eher eine Bremse sein. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mein Tourenvorschlag für Samstag:

Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Alsoooo, mosche = biken? Wann, wo, wie?


Morgen werde ich vermutlich auch einen neuen Versuch unternehmen. 

Kondition/Asphalt/ 41Km/0Hm

Werde mit Siam wohl gegen 18h starten. Auf dem Rückweg kommen wir an Obertshausen (Tannenmühle) vorbei. Könntst also direkt aussteigen. ... falls du Lust hast!?


----------



## Sabiii (20. Oktober 2010)

Klar, Hauptsache nicht alleine fahren. Warum kein Gelände?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ok, dann mache ich mal ... aber kein LMB
> 
> *Samstag 23.10.10 12:00 Uhr Bessunger Forsthaus
> und auf die Trails um Traisa​*
> ...




Ok 
Bis dann!


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das Team "Eisbären I" überlasse ich unseren Vielfahrern/innen.




Vielfahren hab ich sehr wohl nötig.  Also hab ich mal ganz traditionell das Eisbären I gegründet. Also, meldet Euch an!

First come, first serve.

Viele Grüsse von der REisebärin aus Sunny California 

PS: Ab 26.10. bin ich wieder in Good Ole Germany und hab dann dringend mein Leistungsgewicht zu optimieren...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Klar, Hauptsache nicht alleine fahren. Warum kein Gelände?


... wir fahren bei begrenzter Zeit immer mal eine kleine zügige Runde. 

Komme heute vorausssichtlich erst um 17H nach Hause und simse Dir bis 17:30 Uhr, falls sich die Startzeit von 18:00 auf 18:30 Uhr verschieben sollte. Wie gesagt, Du könntest falls Du mit dem Rad kommen möchtest, direkt an der obertshäuser Tannenmühle aussteigen. 

Treffpunkt: An der Straße direkt unter der Autobahnbrücke beim Druckhaus. (wo wir uns auf der letzten Tour verabschiedeten)

Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## mtbFritz (21. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Alsoooo, mosche = biken? Wann, wo, wie?



Nobbi und ich wollen um *! 17:00 !* vom Druckhaus starten mit Ziel Buchberg, also Gelände. 
Mal sehen was uns erwartet und welche Beleuchtung wir zusammenbekommen.

@Bikeholic: Sorry, wollen solange es geht doch lieber abseits asphaltierter Strecken fahren - der Winter ist noch lang.


----------



## Sabiii (21. Oktober 2010)

Hmm... . Also, ich würde auch Gelände bevorzugen (so lange es noch geht), also würde ich mich Nobby & Fritzi anschließen.

Aber ansonsten immer gerne!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Klar, Hauptsache nicht alleine fahren. Warum kein Gelände?


 
Dem Herren ist es nach dem Regen der letzten Tage zu schlammig im Gelände. Schlammallergiker halt.

Da ich heute früher hier rauskomme werde ich gegen 15:00 Uhr eine Saurunde durchs Vilbeler Wäldchen drehen. Da hat es nicht so viele Steigungen, die Trails sind flowig (und jetzt warscheinlich auch schlammig) und es gibt ein paar Hügelchen zum hüpfen. Dann habe ich anschließend noch Zeit ins Radhaus zu fahren um mal nach meinen neuen Flats zu fragen. Sollten nach Auskunft des Herstellers diese Woche eintrudeln.


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2010)

Eure Arbeitszeiten hätt ich gern... würd auch gern mal wieder im Schlamm wühlen


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Samstag?

WABs bergauf und Trails bergab am Hahnenkamm. Da ich die Sau nehme, mach ich auch die Schnecke bergauf.

Bikeholic hat einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht.


----------



## Sabiii (21. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Samstag?
> 
> WABs bergauf und Trails bergab am Hahnenkamm. Da ich die Sau nehme, mach ich auch die Schnecke bergauf.
> 
> Bikeholic hat einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht.


 
Ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (21. Oktober 2010)

Ach ja:

@alle: Suche ein "Zur-Arbeit-fahr-Bike", welches ich ohne Angst draußen anbinden kann. Sollte natürlich keine Krücke sein, aber sehr günstig.


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2010)

Samstag klingt gut aber ich bin leider "CarLess" am Wochenende... und wenn ich extranoch bis zum Druckhaus radeln soll dann bin ich auf der Tour nur wieder eine Bremse... :/

Obwohl... ich frage mal nach ´nem Transporter....

Edit: Hat geklappt. Somit bin ich wohl dabei


----------



## dandy (21. Oktober 2010)

Moin zusammen, 

die Freunde des gepflegten Mainspackens treten auch mal wieder in Erscheinung und werden auf Grund der feuchten Bedingungen im Wald  eine Feierabendrunde (ca. 2h) am Main fahren. Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, wir werden ca. 17:15 Uhr am Druckhaus vorbei kommen...

VG dandy


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2010)

Eieiei, heute wird sich ja überschlagen!

Ich fasse mal zusammen:

15:00 Uhr Trailige Saurunde im Vilbeler Wäldchen
17:15 Uhr Mainspacken
17:30 Uhr Trailig am Buchberg
18.00 Uhr Spacken um Seligenstadt

Da kocht ja jeder hier sein eigenes Süppchen!


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2010)

Hey... ihr wisst doch: Viele Köche verderben den Brei!


----------



## dandy (21. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Eieiei, heute wird sich ja überschlagen!



Das liegt wohl am kurzen Aufflackern des schönen Herbstwetters...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (21. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Eieiei, heute wird sich ja überschlagen!
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> ...


 
Im Gegensatz zu sonst, ist das echt eine große Auswahl heute... .


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Eieiei, heute wird sich ja überschlagen!
> 
> Ich fasse mal zusammen:
> 
> ...



Ich hätte noch anzubieten :

18:00 Uhr Lösen der HWS-Blockade beim Physio 

Ach ja.......am Samstag nach meiner Arbeit, so gegen 14 Uhr, starte ich zu einer Runde durch die Wetterau......hauptsächlich asphaltierte Wirtschaftswege, Waldwege, Schotter und ein paar kleinere Trails. Hat ca. 62km und 600hm, das ganze will ich im 20er Schnitt in 3/3:15 Std. runter bügeln. Pause nix. Wird also ne flotte Tour. Jemand Lust sich mir anzuschließen?


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Oktober 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> @Bikeholic: Sorry, wollen solange es geht doch lieber abseits asphaltierter Strecken fahren - der Winter ist noch lang.





Sabiii schrieb:


> Hmm... . Also, ich würde auch Gelände bevorzugen (so lange es noch geht), also würde ich mich Nobby & Fritzi anschließen.
> 
> Aber ansonsten immer gerne!


... kann ich verstehen, wäre ich früher abfahrbereit würde ichs vermutlich auch so machen. Viel Spaß!  




Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Dem Herren ist es nach dem Regen der letzten Tage zu schlammig im Gelände. Schlammallergiker halt.


 ... das auch! 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Samstag?
> 
> WABs bergauf und Trails bergab am Hahnenkamm. Da ich die Sau nehme, mach ich auch die Schnecke bergauf.
> 
> Bikeholic hat einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht.





bone peeler schrieb:


> Samstag klingt gut aber ich bin leider "CarLess" am Wochenende... und wenn ich extranoch bis zum Druckhaus radeln soll dann bin ich auf der Tour nur wieder eine Bremse... :/
> 
> Obwohl... ich frage mal nach ´nem Transporter....
> 
> Edit: Hat geklappt. Somit bin ich wohl dabei


Super! Es wird wie von Chaotenkind oben angekündigt auch nicht so schnell. Die "Wildsau" wird das Thempo schon flach halten. 



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch anzubieten :
> 
> 18:00 Uhr Lösen der HWS-Blockade beim Physio


Nett mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.  ... was haste denn mit Deiner HWS angestellt?


----------



## Google (21. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Jou, mach ich. Es sind ganze 2,69 !  Kannst den auch gerne abholen, wie du wolle...


Ok, ich ruf Dich einfach vorher an, ob Du überhaupt da bist....und wo ich eigentlich hinfahren muß 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... falls Ihr noch jemanden für den Winterpokal braucht, mache ich gerne mit. Werde allerdings auch diesen Winter kaum regelmäßig aufs Bike kommen und damit vermutlich eher eine Bremse sein.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mein Tourenvorschlag für Samstag:
> 
> Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!


 Da würd ich gerne mitfahren aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mich gerade aufgeklärt, was nach der Heimreise am Samstag alles zu erledigen ist ...........


----------



## bone peeler (21. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Da würd ich gerne mitfahren aber meine bessere Hälfte hat mich gerade aufgeklärt, was nach der Heimreise am Samstag alles zu erledigen ist ...........



Ist schon gut so... weil so ´nen Powertreter brauch ich da nicht schon wieder


----------



## Adrenalino (21. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Nett mal wieder was von Dir zu hören.  ... was haste denn mit Deiner HWS angestellt?



Einfach erklärt : Saisonpause -> Gewichtszunahme -> Wiederbeginn Schwimmtraining - > durch die Gewichtszunahme schlechte Wasserlage -> zu tief im Wasser -> dadurch muss der Kopf weiter aus dem Wasser raus zur Atmung -> zuviel Spannung im Schulter&HWS Bereich -> permanente Verkrampfung -> Blockade 

Das wird mich auch noch solange begleiten bis die Gewichtszunahme wieder egalisiert und meine Wasserlage wie vorher ist. Aber, ein halbes Kilo ist schon runter und wenn ich nächste Woche wieder mit Lauftraining beginne gehts schnell mit dem Wunschgewicht 

Werde im kommenden Winter öfters mal meine Trainings-Touren posten......vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mich zu begleiten......ich bin allerdings kein Pausenmacher.....ich bügel immer durch weil meine Zeit oft knapp ist........schaunmerma! Würd mich freuen, zusammen trainiert es sich doch leichter

Meine bevorzugten Winter-Reviere : Mainradweg/Niddaradweg/Hohe Straße und seit neuestem die Wetterau! Da kann man viel auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen machen, bekommt km zusammen und sammelt gleichzeitig ein paar Hm. Immer nur flach im Winter ist Käse.....


----------



## Sabiii (21. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, ich ruf Dich einfach vorher an, ob Du überhaupt da bist....und wo ich eigentlich hinfahren muß



Aber du musst dir eigentlich nicht so viel Stress machen, bei mir hat der Akku ohne Aufladen an die 2 Stunden gehalten. 

Aber, wie du wolle! 

@bikeholic/Chaotenkind: Wie lange sind wir eigentlich am Samstag unterwegs (ungefähre Ankunft)?

Unsere Buchberg - 3 er und die anschl. Einkehr heute war echt schee... .


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Oktober 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Einfach erklärt : Saisonpause -> Gewichtszunahme -> Wiederbeginn Schwimmtraining - > durch die Gewichtszunahme schlechte Wasserlage -> zu tief im Wasser -> dadurch muss der Kopf weiter aus dem Wasser raus zur Atmung -> zuviel Spannung im Schulter&HWS Bereich -> permanente Verkrampfung -> Blockade
> 
> Das wird mich auch noch solange begleiten bis die Gewichtszunahme wieder egalisiert und meine Wasserlage wie vorher ist. Aber, ein halbes Kilo ist schon runter und wenn ich nächste Woche wieder mit Lauftraining beginne gehts schnell mit dem Wunschgewicht
> 
> ...


... und da meint man immer mit mehr Gewicht (Fett) schwimmt man weiter oben!  Na mal im Ernst, hört sich nach ner unschönen Sache an. Hoffe Du hast bald wieder Deine Idealform. 

Gerne kannst Du deine Trainingseinheiten mal Posten. Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Gerade die Wetterau würde mich sehr reizen, da fahre ich nur sehr selten.  Das einzige ist die Startzeit (bei mir nie so früh) und natürlich die Zusteigemöglichkeit von Steinheim aus gesehen. 



Sabiii schrieb:


> @bikeholic/Chaotenkind: Wie lange sind wir eigentlich am Samstag unterwegs (ungefähre Ankunft)?


Um ca. 16:00 Uhr möchte ich wieder zu Hause sein.

Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic

@Shopper: Was ist eigentlich mit Dir?


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Werde im kommenden Winter öfters mal meine Trainings-Touren posten......vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere Lust mich zu begleiten......ich bin allerdings kein Pausenmacher.....ich bügel immer durch weil meine Zeit oft knapp ist........schaunmerma! Würd mich freuen, zusammen trainiert es sich doch leichter
> 
> Meine bevorzugten Winter-Reviere : Mainradweg/Niddaradweg/Hohe Straße und seit neuestem die Wetterau! Da kann man viel auf den asphaltierten Wirtschaftswegen machen, bekommt km zusammen und sammelt gleichzeitig ein paar Hm. Immer nur flach im Winter ist Käse.....


 
Nimm Bikeholic mit! Dessen Wasserlage ist derzeit auch ziemlich besch...


----------



## Adrenalino (22. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und da meint man immer mit mehr Gewicht (Fett) schwimmt man weiter oben!  Na mal im Ernst, hört sich nach ner unschönen Sache an. Hoffe Du hast bald wieder Deine Idealform.
> 
> Gerne kannst Du deine Trainingseinheiten mal Posten. Ich würde mich gerne mal anschließen. Gerade die Wetterau würde mich sehr reizen, da fahre ich nur sehr selten.  Das einzige ist die Startzeit (bei mir nie so früh) und natürlich die Zusteigemöglichkeit von Steinheim aus gesehen.



Steinheim? Das dürften dann so 20-25min Anfahrt nach Maintal auf dem Mainradweg sein denke ich, oder? Oder man trifft sich in der mitte, da muss ich mal sehen wie ich meine Tour entsprechend umgestalten kann 

Ist ja noch was hin, ich sag hier Bescheid 



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nimm Bikeholic mit! Dessen Wasserlage ist derzeit auch ziemlich besch...



Nun, wenn er morgens um 6 Uhr an der Schwimmbadkasse mit mir steht steht kann er gerne mit  

Annerster gehts nämlisch net wesche de Abbeid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Die Uhrzeit schafft der nie!
Ich dachte ans radfahren, um den Körper wieder etwas schwimmtauglicher zu machen. Derzeit schwimmt der Herr mit "Kiel".



Er kann beim Radeln ja von mir aus starten, Du weißt, das ist ja vor Deiner Haustüre.


----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ist schon gut so... weil so ´nen Powertreter brauch ich da nicht schon wieder


 Ok, ich werd versuchen was sich am Samstag machen lässt. Du brauchst nämlich einen Personaltrainer, der Dir in den Arsch tritt  Ha,ha

Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand auf den Sonntag Lust. Wird aber sehr locker nach 2 Wochen Pause und höherem Fahrgewicht 

*Sonntagstour
​*
Grüße

Google


----------



## mtbFritz (22. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Mein Tourenvorschlag für Samstag:
> 
> Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!



Lustig - na dann pack ich gleich mal meine Action Cam ein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, ich werd versuchen was sich am Samstag machen lässt. Du brauchst nämlich einen Personaltrainer, der Dir in den Arsch tritt  Ha,ha
> 
> Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand auf den Sonntag Lust. Wird aber sehr locker nach 2 Wochen Pause und höherem Fahrgewicht
> 
> ...


 
Lass Dich nicht ärgern peeler, diesmal mach ich die Schnecke mit höherem Radgewicht.

Sonntag geht leider nicht, da sind wir aufm Hallenflohmarkt. Soll Sonntag eh bescheidenes Wetter geben. Das ist gut, dann kommen nämlich mehr Leute und die Geschäfte gehen besser.

Tja, und dann können wir ggf. Dienstag mit extrahohem Fahrergewicht starten.


----------



## bone peeler (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich lass mich doch net ärgern. Bin doch froh wenn mich jemand fordert


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sonntag geht leider nicht, da sind wir aufm Hallenflohmarkt. Soll Sonntag eh bescheidenes Wetter geben. Das ist gut, dann kommen nämlich mehr Leute und die Geschäfte gehen besser.
> 
> Tja, und dann können wir ggf. Dienstag mit extrahohem Fahrergewicht starten.


 Hi, ich bin gerade heimgekommen und muß mit Schrecken die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag lesen  Meine bessere, einfach beste Seite der Welt, hat wie immer ein Einsehen und entlässt mich trotz einiger Erledigungen in die Wälder 

Ich habe mich mal angemeldet kann aber für nix garantieren! Keine Ahnung ob mir der Schlaf reicht und wie ich mich fühle wenn ich aufstehe. Keine Ahnung was die Pferde im Keller machen ( Mit den Hufen scharren  ) Mal schauen ob ich mich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schälen kann. Bei der Vorhersage und meiner Superkompensation  "De Luxe" in den letzte 2 Wochen eigentlich ein muß  Ausgeruhtb und Ausgeschlafen sollte ich ja sein. Blablabla.......Wenn ich morgen nicht rechtzeitig dastehe wartet nicht auf mich! Dann hat das Teufelchen in mir gesiegt.

Dienstag: Klar fahren wir auch mit höherem Fahrgewicht wenns Wetter passt. 

@bonepeeler, freust Du Dich schon? Harr, harr


Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hi, ich bin gerade heimgekommen und muß mit Schrecken die Wettervorhersage für Sonntag lesen  Meine bessere, einfach beste Seite der Welt, hat wie immer ein Einsehen und entlässt mich trotz einiger Erledigungen in die Wälder


 ... was jetzt sicherlich den ein oder anderen interessiert: Wie lange mußtest Du suchen, um solch einsichtiges Wesen zu finden?  Schöne Grüße auch an Deine bessere Hälfte.



Google schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal angemeldet kann aber für nix garantieren! Keine Ahnung ob mir der Schlaf reicht und wie ich mich fühle wenn ich aufstehe. Keine Ahnung was die Pferde im Keller machen ( Mit den Hufen scharren  ) Mal schauen ob ich mich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett schälen kann. Bei der Vorhersage und meiner Superkompensation  "De Luxe" in den letzte 2 Wochen eigentlich ein muß  Ausgeruhtb und Ausgeschlafen sollte ich ja sein. Blablabla.......Wenn ich morgen nicht rechtzeitig dastehe wartet nicht auf mich! Dann hat das Teufelchen in mir gesiegt.


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2010)

Habs tatsächlich geschafft und bin sogar motiviert 

Bis denne

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2010)

... habe Ihr wenigstens alle die Nebelhörner montiert  Viel Spaß in Eurem Revier in ein anderes traut Ihr Euch ja nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbFritz (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ihr lustig auf und ab fahrenden Hahnenkamm Biker!

Hier habe ich die Steckendaten von heute. Leider ist ein kleiner Fehler dabei: Irgendwo - wo war das denn ? - hat sich das GPS auf der Höhe -5m befunden. Ob das wohl bei meinem Sturz war ??
Deshalb stimmt natürlich die Höhenmeter-Angabe nicht.







Ist das jetzt peinlich, dass ich das veröffentlicht habe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## Google (23. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leutz

klasse Tour bei klasse Wetter mit super Truppe ....und natürlich bestes guiding  Gerne wieder. 





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wie lange mußtest Du suchen, um solch einsichtiges Wesen zu finden?  Schöne Grüße auch an Deine bessere Hälfte.


 Es hat wirklich lange gedauert...Nach jahrelangen, zahllosen Liebschaften hatte ich sie dann endlich gefunden. Davor hatte ich wirklich eine schweeere Zeit 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... habe Ihr wenigstens alle die Nebelhörner montiert  Viel Spaß in Eurem Revier in ein anderes traut Ihr Euch ja nicht


Von Nebel keine Spur  Und natürlich auch gerne im anderen Revier. Wenn der Erdi01 nur mal regelmäßiger und nicht soooo kurzfristig was anbieten würde.   Wir babbeln am kommenden Samstag.

Gruß

Google


----------



## bone peeler (23. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin kaputt! 

Aber es war einmal mehr eine geile Tour in einer grösseren Runde. Schön mal wieder neue Gesichter kennenzulernen...

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## karsten13 (24. Oktober 2010)

... heute vor 2 Jahren - ein Tag, an dem ich besser kein Rad gefahren wäre


----------



## Adrenalino (24. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... heute vor 2 Jahren - ein Tag, an dem ich besser kein Rad gefahren wäre



Ist es schon 2 Jahre her? Mein Gott was die Zeit vergeht......


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2010)

Ei... wo bleiben denn die Beweisfotos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... heute vor 2 Jahren - ein Tag, an dem ich besser kein Rad gefahren wäre



muß auch immer noch dran denken, zumal ich seit gut 1,5 jahren immer wieder mal in heusenstamm bin. wußte nur das genaue datum nicht mehr, dabei muß man nur in deine sig schauen


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2010)

wissefux schrieb:


> muß auch immer noch dran denken


 Das geht mir ganz genauso. Oft schaue ich mir die Bilder an, von unseren gemeinsamen Touren, die ich und Andreas im Fotoalbum haben. Ich denke dann immer, dass das doch einfach nicht sein kann


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2010)

Morgen bin ich wieder im Wald unterwegs. Seid Ihr dabei?  @Sabiii, falls Du auch dabei bist, bitte den Adapter nicht vergessen. Daanke!

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker​*
Gruß

Google


----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... habe Ihr wenigstens alle die Nebelhörner montiert  Viel Spaß in Eurem Revier in ein anderes traut Ihr Euch ja nicht



Neblig und kalt war es am Samtag (3 Grad *brrr*), aber später kam auch die Sonne. In unserem ZickZack Kurs mit dreimal Kotelettpfad haben wir ohne ernsthafte Anstiege über 700 hm zurückgelegt.  Hat aber Spass gemacht!

Erdi, hat dich dein Edge auch korrekt nach Hause navigiert, oder bist zu noch am rumkreisen?

Die Beteiligung am Winterpokal ist momentan noch nicht so gut. Gibt es keine weiteren Interessenten? Naja, es sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis zum Start...


----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... heute vor 2 Jahren - ein Tag, an dem ich besser kein Rad gefahren wäre



Bei mir ist dieser Tag auch noch in schrecklicher Erinnerung geblieben ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

@google: angemeldet.

Kannte Jens ja nicht, er ging, als ich die ersten Fahrversuche startete. Hatte es nur hier über den Thread mitbekommen und konnte anschließend auch die Leitstellendaten zuordnen. Seit dem muss ich jedes Mal dran denken, wenn ich über diese Kreuzung fahre. Und das kommt oft vor.

Wir hatten Samstag übrigens keinen Nebel...



Und wenn Herr Bikeholic endlich mal die Bilder reinstellen würde....Höhenmeter waren es ja nicht so viele, aber mindestens zweien hier haben sie durchaus gereicht.

@sabiii: wie schaut`s?


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Beteiligung am Winterpokal ist momentan noch nicht so gut. Gibt es keine weiteren Interessenten? Naja, es sind ja noch ein paar Tage bis zum Start...


Ich bin grade dabei mit den Aktivsten, die oft gemeinsam fahren, sich auch kennen, ein Team zu gründen. Aufteilen auf I und II fänd ich deshalb doof. Wir sind noch bei der Namensgebung. Entweder einen ganz anderen Namen oder eben jetzt Eisbären III. Wenn I und II nun unvollständig bleiben, ist vielleicht die nachträgliche Zusammenfassung in einem Team noch möglich...?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin grade dabei mit den Aktivsten, die oft gemeinsam fahren, sich auch kennen, ein Team zu gründen. Aufteilen auf I und II fänd ich deshalb doof. Wir sind noch bei der Namensgebung. Entweder einen ganz anderen Namen oder eben jetzt Eisbären III. Wenn I und II nun unvollständig bleiben, ist vielleicht die nachträgliche Zusammenfassung in einem Team noch möglich...?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Frank



Also ein drittes Team würde ich nicht gründen, da wir so viele Leute bestimmt nicht zusammen bekommen. Aber die bisherigen Teams können ja umbenannt werden.
Was spricht aber gegen I und II und welche Vorschläge gibt es denn?

Was ist mit RemRum und loti?


----------



## Sabiii (25. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @sabiii: wie schaut`s?


 
Huhu,

Schleudertrauma und Rippe geprellt od. evtl. angeknackst. Dazu hab ich sämtliche blauen Flecke am Arsch und den Beinen... . 

Ansonsten gut.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

Nee!
Du machst aber auch Sachen!
Wenigstens krank geschrieben und schön daheim zum auskurieren?




Herzlich willkommen bei den Invaliden! Das gehört (leider) dazu. Wir haben alle schon reichlich Lehrgeld gezahlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (25. Oktober 2010)

Nee, bin brav arbeiten... .


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Nee, bin brav arbeiten... .


 
Ts, ts, ts!


----------



## Sabiii (25. Oktober 2010)

Will doch mosche wieder mitfahren, da kann ich nicht krank machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Oktober 2010)

Ei, ei, ei!

Naja, so ne Halskrause hält ja auch schön warm!
Da machen wir morgen aber ganz langsam, gell!


----------



## Sabiii (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab gar keine bekommen! Aber mittlerweile kann ich wieder nach rechts schauen. Der Kopp brummt nur noch ein wenig und bissl schwindelig halt. Mal schauen, wie es morgen ist... .


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2010)

Vielleicht solltest Du zur Panzer- und Vollhelmtruppe wechseln, da biste immerhin gut geschützt


----------



## Sabiii (25. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Vielleicht solltest Du zur Panzer- und Vollhelmtruppe wechseln, da biste immerhin gut geschützt


 
Das schon, aber dezent in der Bewegung eingeschränkt.


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2010)

Bei der Abwärtsfahrt brauchste doch keine Bewegungsfreiheit... da geht´s schnurstracks Bergab


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2010)

Jaaa, jaaa die Sabiii... Sabiii, Sabiii.... Jetzt wissen wir warum Du drei i am Ende hast  Du kommszt aber bitteschön nur dann mit, wenns Dir auch wirklich gut geht, Gelle?. Sonst passiert noch was und dann biste erst richtig gehandicapt...Gelle, gelle?? 


Andreas schrieb:


> Also ein drittes Team würde ich nicht gründen, da wir so viele Leute bestimmt nicht zusammen bekommen. Aber die bisherigen Teams können ja umbenannt werden.
> Was spricht aber gegen I und II und welche Vorschläge gibt es denn?
> 
> Was ist mit RemRum und loti?


Ich schick Dir mal ne PN. Müssen ja nicht übers Forum alles ausbaldovern 

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (25. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Also ein drittes Team würde ich nicht gründen, da wir so viele Leute bestimmt nicht zusammen bekommen. Aber die bisherigen Teams können ja umbenannt werden.
> Was spricht aber gegen I und II und welche Vorschläge gibt es denn?
> 
> Was ist mit RemRum und loti?



Also ich hatte "Eisbären I" gegründet, weil ich dachte, dass wir es einfach wie in den letzten Jahren machen. Ich komme aber auch gerne zu dem schon bestehenden "Eisbären II" dazu, wenn so laues Interesse am Winterpokal herrscht.

Allerdings sollten wir es dann einfach in "Eisbären" umbenennen. Ohne Nummern.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ei... wo bleiben denn die Beweisfotos?





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wir hatten Samstag übrigens keinen Nebel...
> 
> 
> 
> Und wenn Herr Bikeholic endlich mal die Bilder reinstellen würde....Höhenmeter waren es ja nicht so viele, aber mindestens zweien hier haben sie durchaus gereicht.



... anbei die Impressionen des 23.10.2010 "Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab".





... Start bei strahlend, blauem Himmel und Sonnenschein 





Verschnaufpause





Stuntman 1





Stuntman 2





Stuntman 3





Stuntman 4





Im Naturfreundehaus wieder vollzählig vereint. 





Abschlußfoto






... und natürlich hab ich mir auch noch was für das nächste mal aufgehoben ... 

Bis bald im Wald.

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (25. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... anbei die Impressionen des 23.10.2010 "Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab".


Die Bilder sind ja richtig gut geworden  Hängt mein Waschlappen beim Essen eigentlich immer so raus?





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Allerdings sollten wir es dann einfach in "Eisbären" umbenennen. Ohne Nummern.


Zwei Teams hätten wir ja 

Freu mich auf die morgige Tour. Mein neues Lämplein testen 

Bis Morsche

Google


----------



## Sabiii (25. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Jaaa, jaaa die Sabiii... Sabiii, Sabiii.... Jetzt wissen wir warum Du drei i am Ende hast  Du kommszt aber bitteschön nur dann mit, wenns Dir auch wirklich gut geht, Gelle?. Sonst passiert noch was und dann biste erst richtig gehandicapt...Gelle, gelle??



Jaaaa, Papi!!! 


Das eine Bild ist zu geil. Was für Gesichter gezogen werden... .


----------



## bone peeler (25. Oktober 2010)

Boah... das NFH-Bild ist echt zum erschrecken... das hättest Du auch gut zu Halloween bringen könne... 

Ach... und war ich bei den Stuntman-Pics zu schnell oder waren die anderen zu langsam?


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Neblig und kalt war es am Samtag (3 Grad *brrr*), aber später kam auch die Sonne. In unserem ZickZack Kurs mit dreimal Kotelettpfad haben wir ohne ernsthafte Anstiege über 700 hm zurückgelegt.  Hat aber Spass gemacht!
> 
> Erdi, hat dich dein Edge auch korrekt nach Hause navigiert, oder bist zu noch am rumkreisen?


Nein, ich kreise nicht mehr, das funzt tatsächlich  Und dank hin und rück durchs Messler Hügelland standen bei mir sogar 950 HM auf der Uhr.



karsten13 schrieb:


> ... heute vor 2 Jahren - ein Tag, an dem ich besser kein Rad gefahren wäre





Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ist es schon 2 Jahre her? Mein Gott was die Zeit vergeht......





wissefux schrieb:


> muß auch immer noch dran denken, zumal ich seit gut 1,5 jahren immer wieder mal in heusenstamm bin. wußte nur das genaue datum nicht mehr, dabei muß man nur in deine sig schauen





Google schrieb:


> Das geht mir ganz genauso. Oft schaue ich mir die Bilder an, von unseren gemeinsamen Touren, die ich und Andreas im Fotoalbum haben. Ich denke dann immer, dass das doch einfach nicht sein kann





Andreas schrieb:


> Bei mir ist dieser Tag auch noch in schrecklicher Erinnerung geblieben ...



Und so "Killer Deja Vu's" habe ich genug, weil ich immer wieder an Stellen vorbei komme wo er mal "abgeliefert" hatt. Z.B. ohne Grund sich hinter mir überschlagen . Solche Geschichten habe ich genug im Kopf. Er war ja auch Einer von den bis zu Elf Leuten die nahezu regelmäßig bei meinen legendären Eisbären N8Rides und Rushour's dabei war. War ne lustige Zeit, ist vorbei, kommt nicht wieder und hatt alles längst seinen Platz in den Geschichtsbüchern eingenommen !!! Sogar hier im Forum gibt's schon ne Menge Eisbären-Geschichte --> Teil1 Teil2. Geschichte ist auch die Eisbären-Homepage oder die Eisbären-YouTupe-Seite, die sogar noch existiert und auf der es sogar bewegte Bilder von Killer gibt. 

Meine Anerkennung an Google, der immerhin dafür sorgt das das hier nicht vollends tod ist. Hmmm ... bei Tod fällt mir auch gleich der "Halbtode" ein, dehn man im Taunus mal wieder befahren müßte  Oder ist der auch verbarrikadiert  Wie auch immer, genug der düsteren Stimmung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## faraketrek (26. Oktober 2010)

Hi Leute,

wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit den  WP-Teams?

Ich würd ja auch gern wo rein, obwohl ich z.Zt nur meine "Pflichtfahrten" (so 100 km /Wo) mache.... so als Ansporn dacht ich...
Bin nämlich noch weit weg von meinen angestebten Jahreskilometern....


Gruß

faraketrek


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Die Bilder sind ja richtig gut geworden  Hängt mein Waschlappen beim Essen eigentlich immer so raus?


  ... nur bei Kuchen! 



bone peeler schrieb:


> Boah... das NFH-Bild ist echt zum erschrecken... das hättest Du auch gut zu Halloween bringen könne...
> 
> Ach... und war ich bei den Stuntman-Pics zu schnell oder waren die anderen zu langsam?


 Dann passt das NFH-Bild ja genau auf den Punkt in die Halloweenzeit!  

Kannst Dir gerne aussuchen ob ich am Steilhang vor Furcht das Bild so verzittert habe oder ob Du so schnell warst. 

Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## Sabiii (26. Oktober 2010)

Soll ich jetzt heute fahren oder nicht? Vernünftig wäre es wohl eher nicht, aber ich hab so große Lust... .


----------



## bone peeler (26. Oktober 2010)

Kurier es lieber aus...


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2010)

faraketrek schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> wie siehts denn jetzt eigentlich aus mit den  WP-Teams?
> 
> ...



Im Moment gibts zwei Teams (Eisbären I und II), die aber wenig Mitglieder haben. Die Jahre zuvor war das I'er Team eher das für die Vielfahrer und es gab dann noch zwei drei andere. 
Google hat angekündigt ein eigenes weiteres Team zu gründen. 

Ich finde, wir sollten zusehen, dass wir volle 5er Teams zusammen bekommen und die in sich ungefähr gleiche Ambitionen haben. Es motiviert mich jedenfalls mehr, wenn ich durch ein oder zwei Ausfahrten mehr mit den anderen im Team aufschliessen kann, als wenn ich einsames Schlusslicht bin oder noch schlimmer, wochenlang pausieren kann, ohne ein Platzierung zu verlieren.

Der Winterpokal ist ja ein Motivationselement, um sich zum Training anzustacheln. 
Wenn man die Teambildung als Instrument zur Zementierung einer Art Gruppenzugehörigkeit verstanden wissen will, macht das eigentlich nur Sinn, wenn überhaupt eine ausreichende Gruppe "anderer" vorhanden ist.

Will sagen: entweder, wir bekommen zwei oder mehr Teams zusammen, die miteinander von der Trainingsquantität her sinnvoll im Wettbewerb stehen. Oder wir machen Teams, in denen der Wettbewerb innerhalb des Teams stattfindet und die Teammitglieder ungefähr gleiche Ambitionen untereonander haben.

Also ich hab auch vor, so ca 100km die Woche zu fahren. Vielleicht äußern sich die noch unangemeldeten mal, wrr überhaupt Interesse am Winterpokal hat und grobe Ziele.


----------



## Andreas (26. Oktober 2010)

Verstehen kann ich schon wenn die Leute zusammen in einem Team sein wollen die auch zusammen fahren, denn dann hat man auch gemeinsam die Motivation noch eine Runde dranzuhängen. Immerhin gab es beim ersten Winterpokal sogar Zusatzpunkte wenn man diese bei einer gemeinsamen Tour "eingefahren" hat.

Wenn man dabei auch noch in Leistungsklassen untergliedern kann umso besser. Aber so viele Leute die am WP teilnehmen wollen sind wir ja nicht mehr. In erster Linie sollten wir die Teams voll bekommen, denn es ist ja bestimmt niemand gerne in einem Team von nur 3 Leuten.

Im Eisbären II Team sind jedenfalls noch zwei Plätze frei und ich freue mich über jeden/jede Mitfahrer/in.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/144


----------



## Sabiii (26. Oktober 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Kurier es lieber aus...


 
Es sollte darauf hingewiesen werden, dass die Symptome harmlos sind und umso schneller vergehen, je eher man Schonhaltungen aufgibt und wieder aktiv zu früherer Beweglichkeit zurückkehrt; während im Gegensatz hierzu bei längerer Inaktivität und Vermeidungsverhalten die Gefahr der Chronifizierung größer ist.

--> Wikipedia


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2010)

Und der Papiii gibt gar keine Empfehlungen  . Fahr mit wenn Du Dich fiit genug fühlst. Wir fahren heut eh nicht großartig Trails (wenns recht ist) @ Chaotenkind, kannst also die Sau daheimlasse! 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Meine Anerkennung an Google, der immerhin dafür sorgt das das hier nicht vollends tod ist.


Da gibts nix anzuerkennen. Biken ist halt mein Hobby, dass ich über alles liebe...sozusagen eine Passion von mir. Für mich ist die Ausübung des Mountainbiking aber nur dann ein wirklicher Genuss wenn ich die Touren gemeinsam mit Gleichgesinnten/Freunden erlebe. Eigentlich bin ich ja überhaupt kein Herdentier aber beim Biken ist mir das sehr wichtig. Und deshalb bin ich hier so aktiv mit den Tourenangeboten. 

Ich finde es wirklich schade, dass Du nur noch so wenig Tourenangebote machst. Die "Kreis Offenbach"-Achse fehlt nun fast gänzlich 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @ Chaotenkind, kannst also die Sau daheimlasse!


 
Ist recht! Hab sie zwar noch im Auto weil ich sie heute Morgen von Hanau mitgenommen habe um sie wieder in ihren angestammten Stall zu überführen, aber werde sie daheim ausladen, anketten und die zarte Schwäbin statt dessen ins Auto packen.


----------



## Sabiii (26. Oktober 2010)

Wieso keine Trails?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2010)

Sagt mal, kann sich irgend jemand daran erinnern, dass wir am Samstag etwas am Hahnenkamm kaputt gefahren haben? Ich höre nämlich Wolfsgeheul.

Ich für meinen Teil wüsste nix, Bikeholic auch nicht. Der Gute fährt seit über 20 Jahren auf allen Trails dort spazieren, der Hahnenkamm ist quasi sein Wohnzimmer, und hat sich noch nie beschwert wenn andere in seinem Wohnzimmer mal ein paar neue Möbel aufgestellt oder ein wenig umgeräumt haben. Jetzt kommen die Kinder und maulen, wenn mal jemand mit nem Hardtail oder sogar Starrbike die Trails befährt und deshalb vielleicht eine andere Linie wählt oder etwas mehr bremsen muss.


----------



## loti (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
nach einigen Infekten bin ich auf dem Weg der Besserung und biete mal wieder Touren an - als Dreieicher Gegengewicht zu google. Jeden Mittwoch, also auch morgen am 27.10., Start 18 Uhr 30 am Lindenplatz in Sprendlingen.
Gemütlicher "Nightride", ca. 40 km, ca. 2 Stunden reine Fahrzeit, meist auf breiten Forstwegen eine Runde um Dreieich.
Die genaue Route wird spontan festgelegt. Es wird mal schneller, mal langsamer gefahren, jeweils wie es für die Teilnehmer passt.
Anschließend ein Umtrunk in der "Blauen Blume".
Unser Trupp ist inzwischen so groß, dass wir meist eine zweite Tour anbieten. Die ist dann für "Raser" und geht auch über Trails. Momentan zu heftig für mich.
Beim Winterpokal bin ich natürlich auch wieder dabei. Momentan sieht es für mich so aus, dass Blacktrek "Eisbären 1" angemeldet hat und noch alleine ist. In den letzten Jahren waren wir immer zusammen im Team. Von daher würde ich dort wieder mitmachen. Andreas hat "Eisbären 2" gegründet und 3 Mitstreiter - fehlt also noch einer. Was ist mit erdio1?
Was macht google - ein Extrateam?
Ich habe mir überlegt einige meiner Mittwochsfahrer anzusprechen, die sowieso das ganze Jahr fahren. Jetzt muß ich sie nur dazu kriegen, regelmäßig im Internet etwas einzutragen.
Von daher sehe ich Chancen für 3 Teams -äußert Euch mal.
loti


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Google hat angekündigt ein eigenes weiteres Team zu gründen.





loti schrieb:


> Was macht google - ein Extrateam?


Ich gründe kein Extrateam  Ich hatte halt die derzeit Aktivsten im Thread gefragt was wir für einen Teamnamen nehmen wollen. Ich hätte wohl einfach Team III gründen sollen, dann hätte es hier nicht so eine Diskussion gegeben....Oder?? 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir sollten zusehen, dass wir volle 5er Teams zusammen bekommen und die in sich ungefähr gleiche Ambitionen haben. Es motiviert mich jedenfalls mehr, wenn ich durch ein oder zwei Ausfahrten mehr mit den anderen im Team aufschliessen kann, als wenn ich einsames Schlusslicht bin oder noch schlimmer, wochenlang pausieren kann, ohne ein Platzierung zu verlieren.


 Kann ich verstehen. Aber ich hoffe es ist für Dich auch Ok wenn diejenigen ein Team gründen, die auch oft gemeinsam biken. Ich habe deshalb nun *Eisbären 3 ​* gegründet. Bitte anmelden 

Edit: Und für weitere Mitstreiter ist ja laut Loti ausserdem gesorgt, so dass alle Teams voll werden dürften. 


Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (26. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Sagt mal, kann sich irgend jemand daran erinnern, dass wir am Samstag etwas am Hahnenkamm kaputt gefahren haben? Ich höre nämlich Wolfsgeheul.
> 
> Ich für meinen Teil wüsste nix, Bikeholic auch nicht. Der Gute fährt seit über 20 Jahren auf allen Trails dort spazieren, der Hahnenkamm ist quasi sein Wohnzimmer, und hat sich noch nie beschwert wenn andere in seinem Wohnzimmer mal ein paar neue Möbel aufgestellt oder ein wenig umgeräumt haben. Jetzt kommen die Kinder und maulen, wenn mal jemand mit nem Hardtail oder sogar Starrbike die Trails befährt und deshalb vielleicht eine andere Linie wählt oder etwas mehr bremsen muss.


 Ich habs auch gerade gelesen. Ich habe nur zwei Kinder mit dem stattlichen Alter von 40!! aufwärts ausmachen können, die so einen Mist schreiben. Man glaubt es kaum  Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Rest nicht (ganz ) so denkt. Setzen sie sich doch genauso in "gemachte Nester". 

Mehr gibts dazu nichts zu sagen.

Erfreuen wir uns lieber unserer Touren 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2010)

loti schrieb:


> Was ist mit erdio1?


Der hatt nicht vor beim WIPOKA mitzumachen! Der würde höchtens als Lückenfüller fungieren wenn wo einer fehlen sollte.

Ich habe meinem Scalpel am WE das Herbst/Winteroutfit verpasst, die Wilma hängt am Stromer und auch sonst ist alles bereit für N8Rides, nur sehe ich weit und breit keinen der mich aus der Bude tritt bzw. der mal gegen *19:00 Uhr*, meiner frühsten Startzeit unter der Woche, um Dtz vorbei käme. 

Also werde ich mich *morgen* wohl mal selber raustreten müssen und allein die *Langener Waldseetrails und den Flughafen besuchen ...*


----------



## IronShit (26. Oktober 2010)

So...nach längerer Abstinenz melde ich mich hier mal wieder...

Zunächst danke an Bikeholic fürs super Guiding am Samstag!!! 
Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab hat tatsächlich ein paar ziemlich geile Stellen ans Tageslicht befördert, die ich sicher öfter aufsuchen werde...Bombenkrater rocken!
Sorry nochmal für die nicht funktionsfähigen Bremsen!

Auch ne nette Runde heut Abend mit Google und Co.


Desweiteren habe ich Bilder meiner Ostseeumrundung online gestellt - zu finden hier:
http://picasaweb.google.com/100502517505353566147/Ostsee?feat=directlink

So weit so gut...bis demnächst!!


----------



## karsten13 (26. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und so "Killer Deja Vu's" habe ich genug, weil ich immer wieder an Stellen vorbei komme wo er mal "abgeliefert" hatt. Z.B. ohne Grund sich hinter mir überschlagen . Solche Geschichten habe ich genug im Kopf.



nicht nur Du ...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Er war ja auch Einer von den bis zu Elf Leuten die nahezu regelmäßig bei meinen legendären Eisbären N8Rides und Rushour's dabei war. War ne lustige Zeit, ist vorbei, kommt nicht wieder und hatt alles längst seinen Platz in den Geschichtsbüchern eingenommen !!!



ja, war schön 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Geschichte ist auch die Eisbären-Homepage oder die Eisbären-YouTupe-Seite, die sogar noch existiert und auf der es sogar bewegte Bilder von Killer gibt.



die Homepage wollt ja keiner mehr haben. Daten hab ich aber noch ...
Danke für den youtube-Hinweis.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> bei Tod fällt mir auch gleich der "Halbtode" ein, dehn man im Taunus mal wieder befahren müßte  Oder ist der auch verbarrikadiert



im Taunus ist nicht wirklich was verbarrikadiert.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, genug der düsteren Stimmung ...



ja, bringt nix. Aber das jährliche Erinnern muss auch sein.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> und auch sonst ist alles bereit für N8Rides, nur sehe ich weit und breit keinen der mich aus der Bude tritt bzw. der mal gegen *19:00 Uhr*, meiner frühsten Startzeit unter der Woche, um Dtz vorbei käme.
> 
> Also werde ich mich *morgen* wohl mal selber raustreten müssen und allein die *Langener Waldseetrails und den Flughafen besuchen ...*



Grüß mir die Trails auf Killer's letzter Runde. Alternative wäre 18:00 Hohemark, passt wohl nicht ganz für Dich 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Grüß mir die Trails auf Killer's letzter Runde. Alternative wäre 18:00 Hohemark, passt wohl nicht ganz für Dich
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


... ja ne is klar, aber wenn Du pünklich um 18:00 an der HM startest biste bei Deim Tempo pünklich um 19:00 in Dtz und wir können auf einen RETRO-N8Ride straten. RETRO soll ja gerade mal wieder vonn IN sein ...


----------



## karsten13 (27. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> biste bei Deim Tempo pünklich um 19:00 in Dtz und wir können auf einen RETRO-N8Ride straten.



Du vergisst dabei nur, dass ich momentan nen 14,5-kg-Panzer durch die Gegend treten "muss" - und (viel schlimmer), dass so alte Säcke wie wir nicht mehr so spritzig sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2010)

Moin allerseits 

wie bereits angekündigt, lasse ich es morgen ein bisschen langsamer angehen und fahre mal wieder am Main lang. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache aber vielleicht finden sich ja dennoch ein paar Mitstreiter  Jedenfalls geht das Babbeln am Main ganz gut 

*Grundlagentour am Main, Donnerstag​*

Bis bald im Wa...öhm...am Main

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich habs auch gerade gelesen. Ich habe nur zwei Kinder mit dem stattlichen Alter von 40!! aufwärts ausmachen können, die so einen Mist schreiben. Man glaubt es kaum  Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, dass der Rest nicht (ganz ) so denkt. Setzen sie sich doch genauso in "gemachte Nester".
> 
> Mehr gibts dazu nichts zu sagen.
> 
> ...


 
 Und zwar ohne Spaten, Säge und Akkuschrauber mit in den Wald zu schleppen. Der Trail Richtung Alzenau runter ist schließlich in seinen Grundzügen schon so alt, dass er nen Bart wie Methusalem hat. Und wir haben ja nix dagegen, wenn andere ein wenig dran herumbasteln.

War doch schön gestern abend im Wald. Die Birkenhainer hell erleuchtet genauso wie die dann doch noch eingebauten Trails. Und Pferde im Wald. Konnte die hohen Leuchten die da von der Seite kamen erst gar nicht zuordnen.
Aber noch schöner war hinterher:





@erdi:
Wenn Du die heutige Nachtrunde etwas früher angekündigt hättest, dann hätte ich das Radl heute mit nach Dietzenbach genommen und mich angeschlossen. Ich treibe mich ja nicht zu nächtlichen Zeiten im Forum rum. Ältere Damen brauchen schließlich ihren Schönheitsschlaf.
Damit nicht wieder solche verzerrten Bilder wie beim letzten Kuchenmampfen entstehen.



Und da das mit dem Nightride heute ja nicht klappt, nehme ich halt Googles Grundlagentour am Donnerstag mit. Damit auch der Wolf mal wieder rauskommt.


----------



## dandy (27. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin allerseits
> 
> wie bereits angekündigt, lasse ich es morgen ein bisschen langsamer angehen und fahre mal wieder am Main lang. Das ist nicht jedermanns Sache aber vielleicht finden sich ja dennoch ein paar Mitstreiter  Jedenfalls geht das Babbeln am Main ganz gut
> 
> ...



Hab' mich mal angemeldet . Ich hoffe ich schaffe das zeitlich, wohne ja jetzt in Mittelbuchen . Wenn ich 17:00 Uhr nicht da bin, wartet nicht auf mich ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2010)

Ich komm`von Bischofsheim, also bitte!


----------



## Sabiii (27. Oktober 2010)

Bitte um Vorschläge für gute Winterhandschuhe!


----------



## drinkandbike (27. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Bitte um Vorschläge für gute Winterhandschuhe!




natürlich Gore!!!

http://www1.hibike.de/shop/product/...down-Lady-Handschuhe-lang-Gr-6-S-schwarz.html

und wenn noch zu kalt ist - Zwiebelprinzip !! - leichter Seidenhandschuh drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (27. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Bitte um Vorschläge für gute Winterhandschuhe!


Skihandschuhe von ALDI!! Kostenpunkt 5 Euro und sind seit Montag im Angebot. Die nutze ich seit Jahren. Am Anfang sind sie etwas steif, dass legt sich aber bei regen Gebrauch. Die Teile sind wärmer als jeder Radhandschuh! Ist aber Geschmackssache


----------



## ICM2007 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hi,  ich habe mich bei Loti für nachher eingetragen

Muss doch mal endlich meine MagicShine richtig ausprobieren und da ich eine Weile krank bzw. verhindert war, ist mir eine leichte 40er Runde allemal genug für diese Woche zumal ich gestern auch schon eine kleine Runde gedreht habe. Muss das Ding nur nochmal an die Steckdose hängen.

@Eisbärenteam II:
Zum Winterpokal:

bonepeeler hat mich (fast) genötigt mitzumachen  und ich habe mich auch eingetragen, fürs Eisbärenteam II, allerdings mache ich wohl eher meine points mit Indoor, (wir haben ein Studio mit Spinningrädern, oder mit Laufen) im Schnee fahren  da habe ichs nicht so. 
Was nicht heisst, das ich bei trocken, kalt, sonnig nicht doch mal eine Runde drehe 

Wenn das für den Rest vom Team ok ist, dann bin ich dabei. 

Grüsse Reiner


----------



## theobviousfaker (27. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Bitte um Vorschläge für gute Winterhandschuhe!



Hey, die Windstopper von Gore sind gut, damit komme ich jetzt zB wunderbar klar. Aber wenns noch kälter wird brauch ich die Sugoi Firewall XT. Es gibt jetzt auch wieder die "Harcore-Version" Firewall Z (die gabs letztes Jahr nicht im Programm, jetzt hab ich schon die XT).
Und wenn das immer noch nicht reichen sollte dann gibt es hier die supergünstigen Merino-Unterhandschuhe von Sealskinz. Das ist dann -20°C-tauglich.
Die Merino-Unterhandschuhe sind auch super für die Gore-Windstopper Handschuhe um diese bei noch tieferen Temperaturen tragen zu können.
Die Merino-Liner gibts noch in anderen Shops, musste mal etwas schauen. Sind jedenfalls sehr günstig, am besten gleich zwei Paar bestellen, dann hat man zur Not unterwegs was zum wechseln wenns zu feucht wird.

Falls man damit klar kommt sind aber Skihandschuhe die wesentlich günstigere Lösung. Ich persönlich komm damit leider gar nicht klar, nach kürzester Zeit tun mir die Hände weh, da sie in der Regel auf der Handinnenfläche stärker gepolstert sind und dann irgendwie an den falschen Stellen drücken.

Hoffe du kannst was anfangen mit meinen Erfahrungen. So von Frostbeule zu Frostbeule


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2010)

Nun ja, immerhin habe ich noch meinen inneren Schweinehund besiegt und dann doch noch um 20:30 vor die Tür und einmal rund um Dtz gestrampelt. Für mehr hatte ich allein dann doch kein Bock 

Und @chaotenkind, Dich nehm ich beim Wort ...



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @erdi:
> Wenn Du die heutige Nachtrunde etwas früher angekündigt hättest, dann hätte ich das Radl heute mit nach Dietzenbach genommen und mich angeschlossen.



... für kommenden Mittwoch werde ich die Runde frühzeitig ankündigen, dann gibt's keine Ausreden mehr für Dich und vorallem für mich


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Bitte um Vorschläge für gute Winterhandschuhe!


Egal ob Handschuhe oder sonstige Radkleidung, da kauft man die Stadler Hausmarke Dynamics, die steht z.B. dem Gore-Zeugs in nichts nach, nur kostet halt deutlich weniger. Könnt höchtens sein, das es dehn Mädels nicht stylisch genug ist


----------



## Andreas (28. Oktober 2010)

Geht schon klar. Vielleicht wird ja auch der Winter nicht so kalt wie die letzten beiden Jahre. Bei -18 Grad Nachttemperatur hatte es mich auch mehr zum Indoorsport und auf die Rolle bewegt.



ICM2007 schrieb:


> @Eisbärenteam II:
> Zum Winterpokal:
> 
> bonepeeler hat mich (fast) genötigt mitzumachen  und ich habe mich auch eingetragen, fürs Eisbärenteam II, allerdings mache ich wohl eher meine points mit Indoor, (wir haben ein Studio mit Spinningrädern, oder mit Laufen) im Schnee fahren  da habe ichs nicht so.
> ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und @chaotenkind, Dich nehm ich beim Wort ...
> 
> ... für kommenden Mittwoch werde ich die Runde frühzeitig ankündigen, dann gibt's keine Ausreden mehr für Dich und vorallem für mich


 
Mittwoch, 3.11.2010 ist im Kalender eingetragen. Hoffen mer mal, dass es trocken bleibt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab eben gerade mit meinem sich auf Dienstreise befindlichen Männe telefoniert. Wir würden ggf. am Samstag zu Hibike rüberadeln zum Oktoberfest (da kann Mann/Frau nach Handschuhen und anderem Zeugs schauen) und von dort aus zum Fuchsi und, je nach körperlichem Wohlbefinden, Zeit, Schwere des Rucksacks nach der Shopping-Tour durch den Laden, auch noch auf den Feldi hoch (und natürlich auch wieder runter). Leichtes Rad, so gerne ich auch mit dem Fahrtechnik ersetzenden Mehr an Federweg unterwegs bin. Aber damit ziehen sich die 40 km Anfahrt wie Kaugummi, gell Erdi!
Wenn Sau, dann nur noch ab Parkplatz Hohemark.


----------



## Sabiii (28. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hab eben gerade mit meinem sich auf Dienstreise befindlichen Männe telefoniert. Wir würden ggf. am Samstag zu Hibike rüberadeln zum Oktoberfest (da kann Mann/Frau nach Handschuhen und anderem Zeugs schauen) und von dort aus zum Fuchsi und, je nach körperlichem Wohlbefinden, Zeit, Schwere des Rucksacks nach der Shopping-Tour durch den Laden, auch noch auf den Feldi hoch (und natürlich auch wieder runter). Leichtes Rad, so gerne ich auch mit dem Fahrtechnik ersetzenden Mehr an Federweg unterwegs bin. Aber damit ziehen sich die 40 km Anfahrt wie Kaugummi, gell Erdi!
> Wenn Sau, dann nur noch ab Parkplatz Hohemark.


 
Wann wollt ihr denn da los?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2010)

Steht noch nicht fest, war nur mal so ne grobe Planung. 6-7 Stunden sind wir locker unterwegs, daher schätze ich mal so gegen 9:00 Uhr. Wenn wir fahren setzen wir die genaue Startzeit am Freitag noch hier rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Oktober 2010)

übermorgen ist bei hibike oktoberfest?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2010)

Jaha! Den 10% Gutschein kannst Du dir auf der Homepage von Hibike runterladen und ausdrucken (muss an der Theke vorgelegt werden).


----------



## Google (28. Oktober 2010)

Zu Hibike kann ich nicht mit, weil ich schon wieder SPÄTESTENS gegen 16:00 Uhr zuhause sein muß. Da ich Sonntags nicht kann (höchstens ne kurzfristige Notrunde) werde ich am Samstag eine Runde noch über LastMinute anbieten. Info folgt.

Nachdem ja bereits die Winterhandschuberatung abgeschlossen ist, wollte ich mal fragen welche *Winterschuhe* tatsächlich wintertauglich sind mit guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ich bin eher ein empfindlicher Typ mit kalten Füßen und brauch einigermaßen gescheite Schuhe. Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Habt Ihr vielleicht gerade irgendwo ein günstiges Schnäppchen gesehen? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## x-rossi (28. Oktober 2010)

schuhmäßig habe ich echt alles durchprobiert - von northwave celsius, über sealskinz- und merinosocken bis flatpedale + goretex trekkingschuhe + neoprenüberschuhe drüber. hat alles irgendwie ins gleiche fazit gemündet: haste kalte füße, haste kalte füße!

also wer echt dazu neigt, nach 1-2 stunden kalte füße zu bekommen, sollte vielleicht mal über beheizbare einlegesohlen nachdenken, die man nach 1-2 stunden fü weitere 1-2 stunden in betrieb nimmt.

oder eben: mit dünnem socken in nen outdoorladen und dicke merinosocken anprobieren und damit dann in den radladen gehen und gemütlich große radschuhe anprobieren. das gefühl darf dann aber echt nicht press eng sein, sonst wird der fuß taub und trotzdem kalt nach ner zeit. und dann noch hoffen, dass es überschuhe bis größe 48 gibt.

also schön zwiebelprinzip und luftig, denn es gibt keinen schlechteren wärme-/kälteleiter als luft. luft isoliert. also schön mit luft im schuh fahren. ich wiederhol es besser noch mal: schön luftig!

oder aber beheizbare einlegesohlen. nur, wann hat aldi/lidl denn endlich mal wieder welche? das ist das einzige, was ich noch nicht ausprobiert habe.

ok, mit socken, goretexschuhen und überschuhen auf flatpedalen habe ich es den letzten miesen winter ja auch irgendwie geschafft. aber es war ab und an grenzwertig. vor allem bei -15° und 5 stunden rumgeeiere.

p.s. ach ja ... danke @ Chaotenkind. der gutschein kam dann wohl per newsletter, welchen ich gelöscht habe, oder? zumindest entdecke ich keinen auf der hibike seite.

p.p.s. "schön luftig" gilt allerdings auch für das zwiebelprinzip handschuhe. 1x ganz dünner handschuh, 1x gemütlicher handschuh und 1x nen luftigen großen bikewinterhandschuh. schön luftig also immer! sicher ist sicher! schön luftig.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hab eben gerade mit meinem sich auf Dienstreise befindlichen Männe telefoniert. Wir würden ggf. am Samstag zu Hibike rüberadeln zum Oktoberfest (da kann Mann/Frau nach Handschuhen und anderem Zeugs schauen) und von dort aus zum Fuchsi und, je nach körperlichem Wohlbefinden, Zeit, Schwere des Rucksacks nach der Shopping-Tour durch den Laden, auch noch auf den Feldi hoch (und natürlich auch wieder runter). Leichtes Rad, so gerne ich auch mit dem Fahrtechnik ersetzenden Mehr an Federweg unterwegs bin. Aber damit ziehen sich die 40 km Anfahrt wie Kaugummi, gell Erdi!
> Wenn Sau, dann nur noch ab Parkplatz Hohemark.


Ich hatte übern Tag mal über die IndianSummerTour nachgedacht und hatte auch den Gedanken, mal gegen Taunus statt ODW zu rollen. Von daher keine schlechte Idee  Shoppingtour brauch ich zwar nett unbedingt und OHNE BigBike heist für mich dann auch OHNE X-Trail, Viki und Co. Und nochwas: Startzeit 09:00, wohl auch noch in HU geht mal gleich gar nett  Also macht da mal ne vernünftige Startzeit draus und dann klappt's vllt auch mim Nachbarn aus Dtz 

@Andreas, wir hatten ja auch schon über IndianSummer gesprochen, was hälst Du von der Idee?

@Google, mein Winterschuh ist der NW Celcius. Ich kann 100% empfehlen, hatte noch NIE daran kalte Füße. Aber wichtig ist wirklich die Größe, habe ihn eine Nummer größer. Hab's noch nicht gebraucht, aber notfalls ging der Fuß auch mit zwei oder drei Paar Socken rein.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Zu Hibike kann ich nicht mit, weil ich schon wieder SPÄTESTENS gegen 16:00 Uhr zuhause sein muß. Da ich Sonntags nicht kann (höchstens ne kurzfristige Notrunde) werde ich am Samstag eine Runde noch über LastMinute anbieten. Info folgt.
> 
> Nachdem ja bereits die Winterhandschuberatung abgeschlossen ist, wollte ich mal fragen welche *Winterschuhe* tatsächlich wintertauglich sind mit guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Ich bin eher ein empfindlicher Typ mit kalten Füßen und brauch einigermaßen gescheite Schuhe. Was würdet Ihr empfehlen? Habt Ihr vielleicht gerade irgendwo ein günstiges Schnäppchen gesehen?
> 
> ...



Hi Google, ich kann Dir den Radsport Stenger in Hösbach empfehlen. Die Preise sind OK und er hat eine Menge Specializedschuhe zum anprobieren. Meine Empfehlung! ... mit denen bin ich zumindest sehr zufrieden. ... und pimpen mußte ich bislang alle Schuhe. Papier in der Sohlenform Deiner Schuhe ausschneiden (war bei den oben genannten nicht notwendig), darüber eine Alu-Isoliersole (aktuell bei Aldi 0,99) und ab minus Graden Überziehschuhe. Dazu Skisocken und die Schuhe wie Rossi schreibt, nie zu eng kaufen. Mit dem Pimpen kannst Du auch so einige `s sparen. 

@erdi: Samstag bräuchtest Du nicht bis zu mir rüberzukommen, wir würden ohnehin am Main entlag radeln und könnten uns in Sachsenhausen treffen. Also zivile Startzeit für Dich.  Morgenabend setze ich dann, soweit die Ausfahrt stattfindet, die möglichen Zusteigemöglichkeiten mit Uhrzeit ein. 


Gruß Bikeholic


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Oktober 2010)

x-rossi schrieb:


> p.s. ach ja ... danke @ Chaotenkind. der gutschein kam dann wohl per newsletter, welchen ich gelöscht habe, oder? zumindest entdecke ich keinen auf der hibike seite.


 
Nehmen Sie diese :

http://www3.hibike.com/shop/text/m49462/show.html

http://media1.hibike.com/docs/Aktionsgutschein-102010.pdf


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2010)

Moin allerseits

erst einmal Danke für die ganzen Tipps/Ratschläge zu den Winterschuhen. Jedenfalls hat es sich bestätigt, dass ich nicht der einzige bin, der neben den Winterschuhen noch jede Menge weitere Maßnahmen einleiten, bzw. pimpen muß wenns kalt wird. Gerade das wollte ich eigentlich nicht mehr, deshalb meine Anfrage wegen eines guten Winterschuhes, da ich echt nur Schrott habe, sprich da gibts sicherlich noch was Besseres.

Ich werd mir mal die Schuhe angucken und schauen, ob mir Geizhals die Preise genehm sind 

@x-rossi, Wenn Schuhsohlenheizer, dann schon ab Tourenbeginn einschalten. Die Dinger beheizen nur minimal den Vorderfuß, dass reicht aber aus und ist sehr effektiv. Wenn Du aber erst die Füsse auskühlen lässt, reicht die Wärme kaum aus oder es dauert sehr lange, dass sich wieder ein molliges Gefühl einstellt. Schau mal bei Kallweit Tauchtechnik. Die hatten vor Jahren die Dinger in E-Bay verkauft. Die (Flach)-kabel mußt Du aber dann von den Schuhen durch die Hose bis zum Bund legen, wo Du die Regelung einhängst. Hat den Vorteil, dass Du während der Fahrt die Heizstufen schnell verstellen kannst, außerdem können handelsübliche (Akku-)batterien verwendet werden. Achso, wenn Du die Heizer nutzt, dann bitte nur mit NORMALEN, dünnen Socken, sonst funktionierts nicht richtig (Kälte von aussen (Oberfuß)kommt schneller an als die Wärme von unten, weil die dicken Socken die Wärme von der Sohle nicht weiterleiten). Das zumindest meine Erfahrung.


@ Alle @ Wie bereits angekündigt, auch ein Tourenangebot von mir für Samstag. Startzeit ist diesmal 11:00 Uhr (dann ists schon ein bisserl wärmer). Gegen 14:00 Uhr würd ich im Einvernehmen mit Euch gerne wieder im Naturfreundehaus halt machen. Spätestens um 16:00 Uhr muß ich zurück sein.

Mitfahrer willkommen! 

*MTB-Treff  Samstag​*
Gruß

Google


PS. @Bikeholic, Du kannst Dich schon unter Eisbären III anmelden  Vielleicht hast Du es überlesen.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Oktober 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nehmen Sie diese :
> http://media1.hibike.com/docs/Aktionsgutschein-102010.pdf


ei, da isser ja 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Google schrieb:


> @x-rossi, Wenn Schuhsohlenheizer, dann schon ab Tourenbeginn einschalten. ... . Das zumindest meine Erfahrung.


danke für die tipps, Google  nutzt du die dinger jetzt nicht mehr? zu fummelig in der handhabe?

gruß
rossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sipaq (29. Oktober 2010)

Meine Erfahrung im Winter:


Mit Sommerschuhen plus dicke Socken und Neoprenüberziehschuhe gehts nur bedingt. Bei Minusgraden funzt zumindest das bei mir nicht, da die Überziehschuhe mit der Zeit immer irgendwelche Risse bekommen, da dann Feuchtigkeit reinkommt und dann ists aus. Außerdem sitzen Sommerschuhe halt etwas enger, weswegen das mit dicken Socken dann nicht mehr gut funzt.
Wenns richtig kalt wird, rüste ich auf billige Flatpedals plus meine Timberland Boots plus Überziehschuhe. Damit gabs bei mir noch nie Probleme. Man verliert natürlich mangels Klickies einiges an Power auf den Pedalen, aber im Winter will man ja eh keine Rekorde brechen.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2010)

Bei Minusgraden fahr ich auch nur noch Flatpedal + Trekkingschuhe  und dicke Socken. Wenns ganz dick kommt, dann noch Seal Skinz Socken. Aber mehr als 2h tu ich mir dann nicht mehr an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Oktober 2010)

Fragt doch mal bei Speedskater an. Der hat uns letztes Jahr beim Beamshot seine selbst gebaute Schuhheizung gezeigt. Und die war besser als manch` anderes, was es auf dem freien Markt so gibt.

Ich habe letztes Jahr mal die Klebepads aus der Apotheke ausprobiert, die auf die Sohlen der Socken geklebt werden und mit dem Luftsauerstoff reagieren. Je mehr Sauerstoff, desto wärmer, also nix für enge Schuhe.
Also für 2-3 Stunden war es ok. Geht aber ins Geld, da nur einmal zu verwenden.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> PS. @Bikeholic, Du kannst Dich schon unter Eisbären III anmelden  Vielleicht hast Du es überlesen.


 Erledigt!  


... für alle die Interessiert sind:


Mit dem Rad zum  Oktoberfest  _bei HIBIKE in Kronberg_ und danach zum Fuchstanz

Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen!

Tour findet nur statt wenn sich jemand bis heute 23:00 Uhr im Forum meldet mitzufahren. 
Falls sich niemand meldet, bin ich vielleicht früher, später oder auf  einer anderen Runde unterwegs.

Tour (Zusteigemöglichkeiten)
Hanau Druckhaus 10:00 Uhr (bitte melden falls hier jemand einsteigen möchte, ist sonst kein fixer Anfahrpunkt für mich) 
Schleuse Mühlheim (südliche Mainseite) 10:20 Uhr
Offenbach Radweg am Maintor zur Mündung in die Schloßstrasse 10:45 Uhr
Sachsenhausen Mainradweg unter dem Eisernen Steg (südliche Mainseite) 11:00 Uhr
 
Weiterer Verlauf der Tour:
Kronberg - Fuchstanz ( Mittagspause ) - Feldberg - Sandplacken - Saalburg - Bad Homburg - Hanau


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2010)

Tja, bei der humanen Stratzeit gehen mir die Ausreden aus. Ich komme hier hin:


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Offenbach Radweg am Maintor zur Mündung in die Schloßstrasse 10:45 Uhr


Mit was für Rädern fahrt'en Ihr  Damit ich weis Welches ich bewege soll ...


----------



## Google (29. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Falls sich niemand meldet, bin ich vielleicht früher, später oder auf  einer anderen Runde unterwegs.


 Vielleicht dann auf der Runde zum NFH?? 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7486



x-rossi schrieb:


> danke für die tipps, Google  nutzt du die dinger jetzt nicht mehr? zu fummelig in der handhabe?


Komischerweise habe ich sie letztes Jahr gar nicht genutzt  Vielleicht war es mir zu kalt überhaupt zu fahren und wenns ging, brauchte ich die Sohlen nicht. Irgendein Winter davor hatte ich jedenfalls für mehrere Wochen die Sohlen mit samt der Kabel gleich in den Schuhen gelassen. Ansonsten ist die Sohlenwechselei schon nervig. Aber wat mut dat mut  Ist Gewöhnungssache. Wie überhaupt alles im Winter.

Sicherlich sind die Flatpedale ne wirklich gute Lösung. Ich hab aber irgendwie kein Bock, die auf drei Räder zu montieren ( Ja die nutze ic alle im Winter)

Gruß 

Google

@Shopper, bis Morsche 

Edit: Ach, der Erdi01 fährt mit Euch. Viel Spass und drinkt ein Maaas auf mich!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbFritz (29. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Mit dem Rad zum  Oktoberfest  _bei HIBIKE in Kronberg_ und danach zum Fuchstanz



Schade, habe leider keine Zeit morgen. Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren


----------



## x-rossi (29. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Sicherlich sind die Flatpedale ne wirklich gute Lösung. Ich hab aber irgendwie kein Bock, die auf drei Räder zu montieren ( Ja die nutze ic alle im Winter)
> !


wenn man die nicht anknallt wie ein bauarbeiter, dann dauert ein pedalwechsel vielleicht eine minute. und abfallen tun die auch nicht so schnell 












ach, egal ^^


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wann wollt ihr denn da los?


... und Sabiii, wie siehts bei Dir aus?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tja, bei der humanen Stratzeit gehen mir die Ausreden aus. Ich komme hier hin:
> 
> Mit was für Rädern fahrt'en Ihr  Damit ich weis Welches ich bewege soll ...


 ... Startzeit extra für Dich so geschickt einfädelt!  Ich nehme vermutlich das "Ninety-Six" oder das "Rocky Mountain". Zur Wegbeschaffenheit: Fahrradweg und WAB`s hoch, ab Sandplacken zur Saalburg Trails sowie von der Saalburg nach Bad Homburg. Dort wollte ich nach einem für mich neuen Trail ausschau halten. 

Bis morgen in Offenbach. 





Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht dann auf der Runde zum NFH??
> 
> Edit: Ach, der Erdi01 fährt mit Euch. Viel Spass und drinkt ein Maaas auf mich!!


 Naturfreundehaus gerne das nächste mal wieder Google. ... und selbstverständlich trinken wir ein Mass auf Dich. 



mtbFritz schrieb:


> Schade, habe leider keine Zeit morgen. Sonst wäre ich gerne mitgefahren


 Schade Fritz, dann eben beim nächsten mal wieder.


----------



## Sabiii (29. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und Sabiii, wie siehts bei Dir aus?



Aböööönd,

ich werde am Sonntag was machen und morgen, evtl. am Nachmittag (wenn überhaupt). Ich muss einfach mal richtig auspennen, bin so k. o.

Ansonsten immer sehr gerne.


----------



## nlz (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Sabiii,

Momo hat mich gerade auf eure Touren aufmerksam gemacht. Wilde Geschichten  Ich hab gerade gelesen du willst am Sonntag fahren gehen - ich bin interessiert...


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Aböööönd,
> 
> ich werde am Sonntag was machen und morgen, evtl. am Nachmittag (wenn überhaupt). Ich muss einfach mal richtig auspennen, bin so k. o.
> 
> Ansonsten immer sehr gerne.



Na dann mal süße Träume.  ... Sonntag werden wir evtl. auch ne kleine Runde drehen. 

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ich nehme vermutlich das "Ninety-Six" .


dann komme mal mim Ninety-Six, Deins habe ich glaub noch nicht gesehen  Ich werd dann standesgemäß mim Rush anrollen. Bis denn ...


----------



## Sabiii (30. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Na dann mal süße Träume.  ... Sonntag werden wir evtl. auch ne kleine Runde drehen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald.
> Bikeholic



Ich spucke gelben Schleim - gaaanz toll! Also, waren die Vermutungen einer Erkältung doch richtig. 

Mensch, ich will fahren *kotz*.


----------



## loti (30. Oktober 2010)

Als Kontrast zur heutigen Tour nach Kronberg zu Hibike biete ich für Montag an:
Montag, 1.11.2010
Wir starten in den Winterpokal!
!7 Uhr Abfahrt am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen
50 Kilometer-Runde nach Gundernhausen mit einer Pause
bei Wellmann-Bikes (der Laden hat bis 19 Uhr geöffet).
Da kann man die "Objekte der Begierde" mal ansehen.
Wellmann hat Bikes von Rocky Mountain, Specialized, Cannondale usw.
Rückkehr ca. 20 Uhr 30.
loti


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Oktober 2010)

Mag nicht noch jmd beim Eisbären I Team imWinterpokal mitmachen?

Sakir hat mir gesagt, er würde sich noch anmelden. Aber dann fehlen immernoch zwei. 
Erdi?  Lupo? MissMarple?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2010)

@Sabi, gute Besserung! Das wird schon wieder.

*@Alle, *

* Weihnachtsfeier ​*
*Ich bin gefragt worden wann wir denn unsere Weihnachtsfeier organisieren. "Zu früh" dachte ich eigentlich. Aber bei der bereits bekannten Lokalität (Italiener in Hanau-Steinheim ) gibt es nur noch 3 freie Termine 
*
*Also deshalb die Frage an alle. An welchen Terminen könnt Ihr? Und kommt Ihr mit Begleitung?*
*
Die Termine:

Samstag, der 04.12
Freitag, der 10.12.
Samstag, der 18.12*

*Damit nicht die letzten Termine auch noch weg sind, werde ich bereits am kommenden Mittwochabend für uns reservieren!! Also bitte meldet Euch rechtzeitig hier im Thread oder per Privatnachricht bei mir.* 

*Ich danke Euch! 

Gruß

Google*


----------



## drinkandbike (30. Oktober 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Sabi, gute Besserung! Das wird schon wieder.
> 
> *@Alle, *
> 
> ...



ich kann am 4.12.10 und am 18.12.10

Grüsse kai


----------



## Sakir (31. Oktober 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mag nicht noch jmd beim Eisbären I Team imWinterpokal mitmachen?
> 
> Sakir hat mir gesagt, er würde sich noch anmelden.



ANGEMELDET


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tour (Zusteigemöglichkeiten)
> Hanau Druckhaus 10:00 Uhr (bitte melden falls hier jemand einsteigen möchte, ist sonst kein fixer Anfahrpunkt für mich)
> Schleuse Mühlheim (südliche Mainseite) 10:20 Uhr
> Offenbach Radweg am Maintor zur Mündung in die Schloßstrasse 10:45 Uhr
> ...



Hätte ja nicht gedacht dieses Jahr nochmal in den Taunus zu kommen, aber um so schöner war's  

Indian Summer im Taunus, die Temperaturen noch angehm, haben am Fuxi draußen gesessen, ab Kronberg hatte ich ein wenig geguidet und sind in der Summe viel mehr Trails gefahren als geplant. Und die ganze "Nummer" ab/bis Dtz. war um die Jahreszeit auch viel anstanegender als geplant. Ich habe unter Strich 126 KM 1270 HM auf der Uhr gehabt und bin mit den allerletzten Lichtstrahlen um 18:45 wieder zu Hause eingelaufen.

@Google, Blacky: Also gut ich mache auch wieder mit und habe erstmal Eisbären III komplettiert. Zweie für's Ier Team werden sich sicher auch noch finden.

@Google: Ich kann an allen Terminen, finde nur den geplanten Itaniener nicht sooo berauschend.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Oktober 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich spucke gelben Schleim - gaaanz toll! Also, waren die Vermutungen einer Erkältung doch richtig.
> 
> Mensch, ich will fahren *kotz*.


Ach das wird schon wieder. Gute Besserung! ... und besser ist es die Erkältung erst mal richtig auszukurieren. 



Google schrieb:


> *@Alle, *
> 
> * Weihnachtsfeier ​**
> Die Termine:
> ...


Bei mir wären beide Samstage gut, bei meiner Perle gehen alle drei Termine.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hätte ja nicht gedacht dieses Jahr nochmal in den Taunus zu kommen, aber um so schöner war's
> 
> Indian Summer im Taunus, die Temperaturen noch angehm, haben am Fuxi draußen gesessen, ab Kronberg hatte ich ein wenig geguidet und sind in der Summe viel mehr Trails gefahren als geplant. Und die ganze "Nummer" ab/bis Dtz. war um die Jahreszeit auch viel anstanegender als geplant. Ich habe unter Strich 126 KM 1270 HM auf der Uhr gehabt und bin mit den allerletzten Lichtstrahlen um 18:45 wieder zu Hause eingelaufen.



Besten Dank nochmal fürs Teilstreckenguiding! ... fand es auch schön nochmal den Feldi zu erklimmen und schön einige Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen. Besonders schön waren die vielen Laubfarben wie "Indian Summer".

Bei mir waren es 120Km, 1190 Hm bei einem Schnitt von 18Km/h.

... und neben mir wimmert jemand, das sie sich schon auf den X-Trail im nächsten Jahr freut. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Oktober 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> ANGEMELDET



Klasse!!! 

Und Danke an Bad Offenbach! Jetzt haben wir drei komplette Eisbären Teams am Start!


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2010)

Also ist/war ja zu GEIL das Wetter um in der Bude zu hocken, also raus und bei Beine von gestern bischen freigefahren 



loti schrieb:


> 50 Kilometer-Runde nach Gundernhausen mit einer Pause
> bei Wellmann-Bikes (der Laden hat bis 19 Uhr geöffet).
> Da kann man die "Objekte der Begierde" mal ansehen.
> Wellmann hat Bikes von Rocky Mountain, Specialized, Cannondale usw.
> ...



Mein Weg hatt mich auch da hin geführt. Der "Steg" re außen wird gerade neu gemacht, da sieht man nix, aber mein "Objekt der Begierde" konnt ich sehen ... viel zu viel konnt ich von sehen ... Mensch sieht das 2011 Modell geil aus, erst *Scheibe vollgesappert*  dann ohnmächtig davor gelegen, nach Blick auf Preis


----------



## Sakir (31. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Scheibe vollgesappert*


so geht es mir bei sowas hier :


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2010)

Sakir schrieb:


> so geht es mir bei sowas hier :



Guter Anfang, aber wenn dann so 



 Taurin, Lefty, Rohloff von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (31. Oktober 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Google: Ich kann an allen Terminen, finde nur den geplanten Itaniener nicht sooo berauschend.


 Ich weiß  Alle Jahre wieder wenn ichs organisieren soll/darf  Vielleicht kann es nächstes Jahr mal jemand anderes in die Hand nehmen. Würde mich freuen.

@Alle, es fehlen noch einige Rückmeldungen zu den vorgeschlagenen Terminen. Unter anderem komplett von den Eisbären Team I und II 

@Nochmal alle, ich fahre am Dienstag und hoffe, es fahren noch ein paar mit 

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker​*

Gruß

Google


----------



## dandy (1. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Sabi, gute Besserung! Das wird schon wieder.
> 
> *@Alle, *
> 
> ...



ich könnte an beiden Samstagen...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2010)

N8Ride am Mittwoch

Es geht von Dietzenbach über Dreieich, Langener Waldsee Trail zum Flughafen (keine Umrundung) zurück geht's über Neu-Isenburg wieder nach Dietzenbach. Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Std.​


----------



## RedRum05 (2. November 2010)

Weihnachtsfeier würde bei mir am Besten der Freitag, der 10.12. passen.

Zum N8Ride vom Mittwoch. Ich habe um 17 Uhr einen wichtigen Termin in FFM/ Westhafen. Wenn ich es rechtzeitig schaffe, bin ich in Dietzenbach. Ich werde mich jetzt wieder öfter blicken lassen und auch mal wieder mitfahren. Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir meine "Abwesenheit". Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr nicht so verlaufen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe...!


----------



## BlackTrek (2. November 2010)

Ich versuch auch, am Mittwoch zu kommen!


----------



## Google (2. November 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr verzeiht mir meine "Abwesenheit". Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr nicht so verlaufen, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe...!


So lasse Deinem Bekunden groooße Taten folgen und es sei Dir verziehen   So sei es...

* Weihnachtsfeier ​*
Bitte denkt an Eure Rückmeldungen da ich Morgenabend alles klar machen möchte. Entsprechend Eurer Anmeldungen werde ich Plätze reservieren. Da es eher eine kleine Lokalität ist, wird es nämlich mit nachträglichen Reservierungen schwierig 

Grüße

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (2. November 2010)

Mim Essen wird es bei mir halt schwierig, aber wäre schon gern dabei.


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> N8Ride am Mittwoch
> 
> Es geht von Dietzenbach über Dreieich, Langener Waldsee Trail zum Flughafen (keine Umrundung) zurück geht's über Neu-Isenburg wieder nach Dietzenbach. Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Std.​



Ich bin doch der der Mittwochs nicht kann...

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal Dienstags mit einer kompletten Umrundung. Dann könnten wir ein Melibiker-meets-Eisbären Treffen draus machen.


----------



## loti (2. November 2010)

Hallo,
unser Nightride  gestern war sehr schön. Leider sind die Bilder mit der Handy-Kamera von minderer Qualität, so daß eine Veröffentlichung der Bilder von den neuen Cannondales, Rocky Mountains und Specialized-Bikes wenig Sinn macht.
erdi01 macht uns ja morgen "Konkurrenz". Aber wir könnten uns ja treffen. Ich frage mal unsere Leute, ob sie eine 3-Stunden-Runde drehen wollen und würde mich dann bei Dir telefonisch melden.
Am 10.12. beim Weihnachtsessen bin ich auch dabei.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin ja angenehm überrascht über die possitiven Rückmeldungen zum N8Ride. Ich freue mich über Jede/Jeden dehn ich sehe 

N8


----------



## Google (3. November 2010)

Ich kann auch gerne mal wieder erst um 18:00 starten und ab Dietzenbach den Rodgau Rundweg bis Hanau mit Dir fahren  Ich hätts halt vorher gerne nur rechtzeitig abgesprochen.

@Alle, Supinightride gestern  War schneller und mit mehr Trails als gewollt. 

Deshalb wird die Donnerstagstour diesmal auch wirklich! lockerer  Wetter sieht ja gut aus!

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag, locker​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> N8Ride am Mittwoch
> 
> Es geht von Dietzenbach über Dreieich, Langener Waldsee Trail zum Flughafen (keine Umrundung) zurück geht's über Neu-Isenburg wieder nach Dietzenbach. Fahrzeit ca. 2,5 Std.​



Da chaotenkind vorhin kurz tel. nachgefragt hatte, hier auch nochmal: JA, der N8Ride findet wie geplant statt!


----------



## drinkandbike (3. November 2010)

@erdi und @chaotenkind...x-rossi hat gesagt ich soll es euch zeigen 





@chaotenkind..mit einem kleinen Treppchen habe auch ich es geschafft drauf zu kommen


----------



## Erdi01 (4. November 2010)

@drinkandbike, also die 29er-Optik find ich schon gewöhnungsbedürftig, erstrecht mit Rahmengrößen kleiner L. Und irgendwie habe ich momentan überhaupt keine Bock mehr auf HT, deswegen habe ich mein olles F700 auch auf's Abstellgleis befördert und das Scalpel zur "Winterschlampe" dekradiert  Aber die Lefty ist schon erste Sahne Du wirst nie mehr was anderes wollen.

Übrigens nicht wundern, wenn chaotenkind sich hier nicht rührt, der ist der Rechner abgeraucht wie sie mir vorhin beim N8Ride erzählte  Apro Pos N8Ride: So warm war's bald im Sommer nicht. Schon vorsorglich die Winterklamotten zu Hause gelassen und immer noch zu warm!


----------



## bone peeler (4. November 2010)

Moin...

schade... ein schöner NightRide wäre auch was für mich gewesen aber mich plagt immer noch (oder schon wieder) meine Erkältung. Somit wirds auch erstmal nix mit Biken. 

@ Google: Hast Du wegen der Feier schon alles klar gemacht? Wenn ja... ok... wenn nicht.... öhm... dann melde ich Interesse für die beiden Samstage. (Sorry wenn ich zu spät bin aber ich hatte viel um die Ohren und keine Zeit für den PC...)


----------



## Google (4. November 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Google: Hast Du wegen der Feier schon alles klar gemacht? Wenn ja... ok... wenn nicht.... öhm... dann melde ich Interesse für die beiden Samstage. (Sorry wenn ich zu spät bin aber ich hatte viel um die Ohren und keine Zeit für den PC...)


 Ja schon. Aber es ist schon noch ein Plätzchen frei. @Alle, es ist der 18.12. geworden. Morgen oder übermorgen schreibe ich noch näheres dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (4. November 2010)

Einer oder vllt. sogar 2? ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2010)

@Andreas, wegen "Indian Summer" äußere Dich auch hier mal bitte, es gab einige Interessenten dafür ...

Das Wetter sieht ja leider nach wie vor nicht sonderlich einladend aus für's WE  SO soll's wenigtens trocken bleiben, ob's stimmt


----------



## Andreas (5. November 2010)

Es ist halt wie im August. So warm - aber auch so nass. 

Wegen der Indian Summer Tour warte ich noch eine genaue Vorhersage für den Sonntag ab.


----------



## Google (5. November 2010)

Ich warte auch erst einmal ab. Entweder sehr spontan morgen wenn es wider Erwarten trocken bleiben soll (ich informiere) oder ich probiere es eben Sonntag. Fraglich allerdings, ob die Prognose mich dann zur Indianersummertour überreden kann...

@Bonepeeler, Ja reicht dann auch noch. 

Gruß

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (5. November 2010)

Huhu, 
@google: habs gerade erst gelesen. 
Ich komme gern auch am 18.12. und alleine 

@bonepeeler:  Karsten, kurier Dich doch mal richtig aus. 
und mach dann mal was für den Winterpokal 
Neee nur langsam, ich mach dann die Points für Dich mit. 

40 km Dämmerungsfahrt heute mit dem Resttest der "ChinaLupine" die am Mittwoch bei Loti´s Nightride schon 2 Std. 15 brannte. 
Also nach 40 Minuten war´s plötzlich Dunkel ohne Ankündigung 
(Also dann fast 3 Std Volldampf ist schon ok, weil man ja auf der schwachen Stufe auch genug sieht *lach*)
Gut dass ich noch Ersatz hatte, nicht hell aber ausreichend, um nicht schieben zu müssen. 
Aber insgesamt ein geiler Herbstlaubtourn 

Auf bald


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2010)

So mal kurz vom Biceholics Rechner:

Lebe noch, so alles klappt kriege ich Ende nächster Woche das Objekt der Begierde mit Touchscreen und so. Bei der Gelegenheit wird noch der Anbieter gewechselt, mal sehen, wie lange es dauert, bis ich tatsächlich wieder von daheim aus online bin.

@google: Daher melde ich mich erst mal per sms wg. den Dienstags- und Donnerstagsausritten.

@erdi: war ein schöner Nightride am Mittwoch mit einem geduldigen Guide. Freue mich aber schon auf den X-Trail  und Reichenbachtrail nächstes Jahr im Taunus mit schwerem (und Fahrtechnik ersetzendem) Gerät, die ich letzten Samstag auf unserer Taunustrailrunde schon mal bewundern konnte. Die Trails im Taunus sind schon eine ganz andere Kategorie als die am Hahnenkamm. Da muss man mit der Rennfräse richtig arbeiten (vor allem wenn der Dämpfer extrem straff eingestellt ist).


----------



## Google (6. November 2010)

Morsche 

Die Aussichten fürs WE motivieren mich leider nicht zu einem Ausritt.  Ich bleib wohl daheim  Oder gibts Hartgesottene, die mich trotz Schlechtwetterlage motivieren wollen??



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Huhu,
> @google: habs gerade erst gelesen.
> Ich komme gern auch am 18.12. und alleine


Ok ist registriert. Ich werde wohl auf 15 Plätze erhöhen müssen


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google: Daher melde ich mich erst mal per sms wg. den Dienstags- und Donnerstagsausritten.


Ok 



Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2010)

Also wegen Indian Summer plane ich für's WE jetzt nix mehr. Der heutige Tag ist mit Blick auf's Regenradar gelaufen und morgen sieht ja auch nicht besser aus. Wenn ich was fahre dann hier und spontan. Koffer packen muß ich ja auch noch. Bin ab DI für ein paar Tage auf Malle, dort weis auch keiner wie's Wetter wird, jeder Wetterserver sagt was anderes  Egal hauptsache weg ...


----------



## Google (6. November 2010)

Volker, ich wünsch Dir gutes Wetter und einen erholsamen Urlaub!! 



​
*Weihnachtsfeier​*
*Der Termin für die Weihnachtsfeier steht, es ist der weihnachtliche 18.12.2010 geworden 

Hier der Eintrag, der alle wichtigen Infos beinhaltet:

*Klick* Weihnachtsfeier am Samstag, 18.12.2010, ab 19:30 Uhr *Klick*​
All Jene, die sich im Forum, per PN oder persönlich bei mir zu diesem Termin gemeldet haben bitte dort eintragen oder auch wieder austragen wenn was dazwischen kommt. Nachzügler dürfen auch noch  Ich kann dann besser disponieren, Danke 

Gruß

Google 

*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (6. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also wegen Indian Summer plane ich für's WE jetzt nix mehr. Der heutige Tag ist mit Blick auf's Regenradar gelaufen und morgen sieht ja auch nicht besser aus. Wenn ich was fahre dann hier und spontan. Koffer packen muß ich ja auch noch. Bin ab DI für ein paar Tage auf Malle, dort weis auch keiner wie's Wetter wird, jeder Wetterserver sagt was anderes  Egal hauptsache weg ...



Mir geht es auch so. Das ist ein Wetter eher zum drin bleiben & Kaffee trinken. Gerade wenn man mit dem Auto anreist will man ja keinen Matschhaufen im Kofferraum hinterlassen.

Das Wetter auf Malle wird bestimmt besser.


----------



## RedRum05 (6. November 2010)

Andreas schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch so. Das ist ein Wetter eher zum drin bleiben & Kaffee trinken. Gerade wenn man mit dem Auto anreist will man ja keinen Matschhaufen im Kofferraum hinterlassen.
> 
> Das Wetter auf Malle wird bestimmt besser.



Nachdem mir schon der Rest vom Jahr einen Strich durch sämtliche Radpläne gemacht hat bin ich heute gefahren und wollte mal endlich wieder zur Burg Frankenstein. Resultat: ab Anfang vom Anstieg 1:45 im strömenden Regen gefahren. Egal - ich wollte mal wieder oben stehen und abholen lassen kommt bei mir sowieso nicht in Frage! Da muss schon ein Bein fehlen, bevor ich mich abholen lassen würde 

Also Mädels, raus mit euch.
@Erdi... bietest du den nächsten Nightride am Donnerstag an? Stehen bei mir die Chancen besser, als Mittwoch.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also wegen Indian Summer plane ich für's WE jetzt nix mehr. Der heutige Tag ist mit Blick auf's Regenradar gelaufen und morgen sieht ja auch nicht besser aus. Wenn ich was fahre dann hier und spontan. Koffer packen muß ich ja auch noch. Bin ab DI für ein paar Tage auf Malle, dort weis auch keiner wie's Wetter wird, jeder Wetterserver sagt was anderes  Egal hauptsache weg ...


Erdi, ich wünsch Dir gutes Wetter und einen erholsamen Urlaub auf Malle!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Google schrieb:


> ​
> *Weihnachtsfeier​*
> 
> *Der Termin für die Weihnachtsfeier steht, es ist der weihnachtliche 18.12.2010 geworden
> ...


Alles klar!  Bin eingetragen. 



Andreas schrieb:


> Mir geht es auch so. Das ist ein Wetter eher zum drin bleiben & Kaffee trinken. Gerade wenn man mit dem Auto anreist will man ja keinen Matschhaufen im Kofferraum hinterlassen.


... endlich einer der mich versteht.


RedRum05 schrieb:


> Nachdem mir schon der Rest vom Jahr einen Strich durch sämtliche Radpläne gemacht hat bin ich heute gefahren und wollte mal endlich wieder zur Burg Frankenstein. Resultat: ab Anfang vom Anstieg 1:45 im strömenden Regen gefahren. Egal - ich wollte mal wieder oben stehen und abholen lassen kommt bei mir sowieso nicht in Frage! Da muss schon ein Bein fehlen, bevor ich mich abholen lassen würde .




@Alle: Nach dem Blick aufs Regenradar fällt die Radeltour nach Ffm ins Wasser und wir nehmen lieber das Auto um anderen bei der Schlammschlacht am Bornheimer Hang zuzusehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2010)

Pienzchen!
Seid ihr Männer oder Memmen?

Also Bikeholic hat sich von mir schon mal am Fernblick abholen lassen, dabei waren die Beine noch vollständig dran.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Pienzchen!
> Seid ihr Männer oder Memmen?
> 
> Also Bikeholic hat sich von mir schon mal am Fernblick abholen lassen, dabei waren die Beine noch vollständig dran.





 ... werde sie wohl doch auf die 

 - Schule schicken müssen, damit das mit dem Respekt vor dem HERRlichen Geschlecht nochmal was wird!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Erdi... bietest du den nächsten Nightride am Donnerstag an? Stehen bei mir die Chancen besser, als Mittwoch.


und wie schaut's DI aus. Also nächste Woche bin ich erstmal weg, übernächste plane ich für DI Rodgau Rundweg und werde dehn hier beim Wort nehmen 



Google schrieb:


> Ich kann auch gerne mal wieder erst um 18:00 starten und ab Dietzenbach den Rodgau Rundweg bis Hanau mit Dir fahren  Ich hätts halt vorher gerne nur rechtzeitig abgesprochen


----------



## Google (7. November 2010)

**Hat jemand Lust am Main lang zu fahren, Langes Elend hoch/Rückersbacher runter und am Main wieder zurück???? Es gäbe auch eine Einstiegsmöglichkeit an der Krotzenburger Schleuse und in Seligenstadt. Bitte innerhalb der nächsten 30 Min unter 01577/2888787 melden.**

@Erdi01, dass nennst Du also Absprache?? Ha, Ha.....Ok, Termin ist notiert.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (7. November 2010)

Ich schon wieder

11:15 Uhr Druckhaus
11:30 Uhr Schleuse Krotzenburg/Hainburg
11:55 Uhr Fähre Seligenstadt

Fahrer bisher: Ich, Shopper und Google  Wer noch mitfährt trotzdem lieber per handy melden, da es sich nur um Ungefährzeiten handelt. Auch bei Regen wird gefahren!

Gruß

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (7. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und wie schaut's DI aus. Also nächste Woche bin ich erstmal weg, übernächste plane ich für DI Rodgau Rundweg und werde dehn hier beim Wort nehmen



Du meinst also den 15.11. ?! 
Dann lass uns doch noch mal das WE vorher schreiben, wie es mit dem Wetter aussieht. Klingt aber gut 
Ist schon mal vorgemerkt...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, dass nennst Du also Absprache?? Ha, Ha.....Ok, Termin ist notiert.





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Du meinst also den 15.11. ?!



nö, den 16.11.  und damit Ihr's auch nicht vergesst:

*N8Ride am Dienstag, 16.11.2010​*
*Gemeinsamer EisbärenN8Ride der Abteilungen HU und OF  Treffpunkt in Dtz. um 19:00 Uhr, dann gemeinsames Abrollen des Rodgau Rundweges (ca. 2,5 Std.). Zum Treffpunkt und vorallem zum Zeitpunkt des Starts in HU wird sich hier noch geäußert *​


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2010)

Falls mir keine Termine mehr dazwischen kommen und das Wetter mitspielt schließe ich mich voraussichtlich auch an! 

Ich würde dann von Steinheim (18:00 Uhr) starten und über Weißkirchen und Rembrücken nach Dietzenbach radeln. Falls sich also jemand anschließen möchte, bitte melden.

Erdi auf dem Rückweg klinke ich mich dann auch in Weißkirchen wieder aus. Vielleicht können wir die Runde ja so gestalten, dass wir in die selbe Richtung radeln wie letztes Jahr mit den Wölfen!? ... damit ich von Dtz. aus dann nicht gleich wieder zu Hause bin. 

Übrigens super das Du´s schon so zeitig angekündigt hast.


----------



## Google (7. November 2010)

@Bikeholic, ei dann fahren wir doch zusammen zum Erdi01  Ich bin schon angemeldet 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> die selbe Richtung radeln wie letztes Jahr mit den Wölfen!? ...


Aber bitte nur die Richtung! Vom Tempo her möchte ich nicht vom Rad fallen 

@Erdi01 ach,... und nehme Dir mal die Zeit und entscheide Dich gedanklich FÜR den Alpencross  Mindestens einmal im Leben sollte man so was einfach mal mitgemacht haben. Du wirst begeistert sein und uns wohl eher dann zukünftig nerven wann wir den nächsten gemeinsamen Cross denn ENDLICH fahren  Shopper und ich haben schon den Finger auf den Bestätigungsknopf für die Buchung  Schau mal in mein Fotoalbum, dann kriegste Geschmack 

@Heute......wars auch ganz scheeee. An Höhenmeter hatten wir nur die Rückersbacher aber dafür ein bisserl schneller als sonst. *Schnauf* Hat Spass gemacht.

Gruß

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (7. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> nö, den 16.11.  und damit Ihr's auch nicht vergesst:



..ähm, ja! Genau den 16.11. meinte ich doch 

Hoffentlich erkennt ihr mich noch


----------



## Google (7. November 2010)

Warum ?


----------



## Bikeholic (8. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> **Hat jemand Lust am Main lang zu fahren, Langes Elend hoch/Rückersbacher runter und am Main wieder zurück???? Es gäbe auch eine Einstiegsmöglichkeit an der Krotzenburger Schleuse und in Seligenstadt. Bitte innerhalb der nächsten 30 Min unter 01577/2888787 melden.**


 Hätte mich gerne angeschlossen wenn ich noch online gewesen wäre. Wollte eigentlich radeln, konnte mich nur wetterbedingt alleine nicht motivieren. Kannst gerne per SMS bei solch kurzfristigen Aktionen mal anfragen. 

Übrigens die Crosser EM in Ffm war ganz nett anzusehen, doch mein Herz hängt nach wie vor am MTB. 



Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, ei dann fahren wir doch zusammen zum Erdi01  Ich bin schon angemeldet


 Geht klar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (8. November 2010)

@Bikeholic, ich versuch mich zu bessern 

@Alle, wenn wir Glück haben, ist uns morgen das Wetter gnädig. Da es eh wohl ziemlich nass sein wird, wollte ich mal meine Winterrunde übern Hahnenkamm erstmalig fahren. Übern X11er nach Michelbach, beim Kälberauer Hof hoch zum Hahnenkamm, rüber Richtung Rückersbach, am langen Elend runter und am Main zurück. Die Tour wird aber nur gefahren wenn es nicht Bindfäden regnet. Die Rückkehr könnte etwas nach Acht am Druckhaus sein. Mitfahrer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff, Dienstag​*
Bisd bald im Wald 

Google


----------



## Sabiii (8. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Falls mir keine Termine mehr dazwischen kommen und das Wetter mitspielt schließe ich mich voraussichtlich auch an!
> 
> Ich würde dann von Steinheim (18:00 Uhr) starten und über Weißkirchen und Rembrücken nach Dietzenbach radeln. Falls sich also jemand anschließen möchte, bitte melden.
> 
> ...


 

Dann könne mer uns ja in Weiskirchen treffen und zusammen weiterradeln.


----------



## mtbFritz (8. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> MTB-Treff, Dienstag
> Google



Kann leider morgen nicht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 - wünsche euch viel Spaß...
...und bleibt locker !


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. November 2010)

Ich versuche es mal mitzufahren, hoffentlich bleibt es von oben einigermaßen trocken. Ich weiß da noch nen hübschen kleinen flowigen Trail der sich in der Nähe der Bombenkrater parallel zum Hang runterschlängelt. Der Einstig ist etwas durch Büsche versteckt, allerdings bei Dunkelheit und dem blöden Blättergedöns auf dem Boden ist seine Wegführung so gut wie nicht erkennbar.


----------



## Lanzelot (9. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle, wenn wir Glück haben, ist uns morgen das Wetter gnädig. Da es eh wohl ziemlich nass sein wird, wollte ich mal meine Winterrunde übern Hahnenkamm erstmalig fahren. Übern X11er nach Michelbach, beim Kälberauer Hof hoch zum Hahnenkamm, rüber Richtung Rückersbach, am langen Elend runter und am Main zurück. Die Tour wird aber nur gefahren wenn es nicht Bindfäden regnet. Die Rückkehr könnte etwas nach Acht am Druckhaus sein. Mitfahrer willkommen
> 
> *MTB-Treff, Dienstag​*
> Bisd bald im Wald
> ...


Servus Frank,

welchen Weg werdet Ihr nehmen Richtung Michelbach, ich bin heut abend höchstwahrscheinlich auch Richtung Hahnenkamm unterwegs, vielleicht können wir uns irgendwo treffen.

Gruss


----------



## Google (9. November 2010)

Ich finds schwer zu sagen wann wir wo sind.  Kannst Du nicht einfach an die B8 kommen?

@Chaotenkind, lass uns den Trail fahren wenn kein Laub mehr fällt und schön durchgekehrt ist  

Gruß Google


----------



## Bikeholic (9. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Dann könne mer uns ja in Weiskirchen treffen und zusammen weiterradeln.


 ... lass uns nächste Woche miteinander abstimmen wo und wann wir uns treffen. 



Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, ich versuch mich zu bessern


----------



## Google (10. November 2010)

Moin, moin

da die gestrige Tour wiederum sehr geschmeidig ausfiel, wird die Donnerstagstour sicherlich looocker  

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag, locker​*
Die Tour findet aber nur bei Trockenheit (von oben) statt 

Bis bald im Wald und einen schönen Tag!


Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. November 2010)

Ach nee! Hat es den Regen dann doch noch bis nach Hanau verschlagen? Als es gegen 19:00 Uhr bei mir im Ort so richtig runtergemacht hat, habe ich an Euch gedacht und war froh im warmen und trockenen zu sitzen.

Donnerstag schaun mer mal. Soll ja gegen Abend stürmisch werden, vielleicht vertreibt der Sturm ja die Regenwolken. Und für die Gegenwindgarantie müssen wir unbedingt fohns mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (10. November 2010)

So, ich hab keine Lust mehr zu suchen... . Bei e-Bay gab es die letzte Zeit irgendwie nix Interessantes für mich, also bin ich wieder bei Scott hängen geblieben.

Hier ein Vorschlag für mein evtl. "Zur-Arbeit-fahr-Bike" mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.  

http://www.sportscheck.com/Scott-Rad-Sportster-P5-Frauen/shop-de_dpic_an519962?CategoryName=

--> Ach ja, muss es draußen stehen lassen. 

Danke und LG!


----------



## Google (10. November 2010)

Sabi, was willst Du mehr! Der Rahmen ist ok, die Komponenten zwar nicht die besten, sie reichen aber allemal für den Weg zur Arbeit. Das Rad fährt meine Frau übrigens auch (Scott P 4). Du brauchst  ja kein MTB, für den Alltag und den Weg zur Arbeit völlig ausreichend  Aber lass Dir Schutzbleche drauf machen  Du willst ja keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen, sondern ein den Anforderungen gerechtes Rad haben. Ist schon angenehmer...

Wann biste eigentlich wieder fit Sabi? 

@Chaotenkind, ich muß Dich leider enttäuschen. Teils kam an manchen Streckenabschnitten wohl den ganzen Tag kein Regen an. Erst Rückzus, so ab Seligenstadt , tröpfelte es vereinzelt. Ich hätte ein schlechtes Gewissen, wäre ich gestern nicht gefahren 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (10. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Sabi, was willst Du mehr! Der Rahmen ist ok, die Komponenten zwar nicht die besten, sie reichen aber allemal für den Weg zur Arbeit. Das Rad fährt meine Frau übrigens auch (Scott P 4). Du brauchst  ja kein MTB, für den Alltag und den Weg zur Arbeit völlig ausreichend  Aber lass Dir Schutzbleche drauf machen  Du willst ja keinen Schönheitspreis gewinnen, sondern ein den Anforderungen gerechtes Rad haben. Ist schon angenehmer...
> 
> Wann biste eigentlich wieder fit Sabi?
> 
> ...




Ja, coooooooool. Feini. Dann hab ich endlich ein Zweitrad, was ich ohne große Angst draußen anbinden kann.

Ich bin gestern ein Ründchen gefahren, allerdings nur flach. Also, bin wieder dabei. Nur Do kann ich nicht, da ich nen Arzttermin habe... . Doof! Fahre dann wohl danach... .

Freu mich schon, wieder mit euch zu fahren. 

Grüßlis


----------



## theobviousfaker (10. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> So, ich hab keine Lust mehr zu suchen... . Bei e-Bay gab es die letzte Zeit irgendwie nix Interessantes fÃ¼r mich, also bin ich wieder bei Scott hÃ¤ngen geblieben.
> 
> Hier ein Vorschlag fÃ¼r mein evtl. "Zur-Arbeit-fahr-Bike" mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.
> 
> ...



Hey, wenn ich mal darf: Find ich nicht so prima fÃ¼r die Arbeit. Mein Stadtrad, welches stÃ¤ndig vor der TÃ¼r steht, sieht so aus: Alter Stahlrahmen (wesentlich bequemer als Alu), Stahl-Starrgabel (kein Federgabel-Stress, 1â¬ ebay, besser fÃ¼r Schutzblechmontage, ansonsten wie Rahmen), alte LaufrÃ¤der (irgendjemand hat immer was Ã¼brig ) und dazu ein Singlespeed-Antrieb. Sprich, ein fester Gang - der wartungsfreiste Antrieb den man kriegen kann.
Ich fahre das Rad seit gut zwei Jahren so und habe damit einige tausend Kilometer abgespult.
Lenker nach Wahl, als Bremsen V-Brakes oder alte Cantis.

Bisher nÃ¶tige Wartungsarbeiten (in 2 Jahren!): Drei mal Kette gespannt, einmal Kette gewechselt, BremsbelÃ¤ge getauscht. 

Dazu habe ich noch einen GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger am Rad und kann mit Satteltaschen + Rucksack auch mal etwas mehr transportieren, z.B. einen recht groÃen Einkauf oder sperrige Pakete zur Post fahren (mit Gummi + Spanngurt).

Einen alten Rahmen zu finden ist eher GlÃ¼ckssache, neu gibts sowas z.B. fÃ¼r 130â¬ zu kaufen (+30â¬ wenns ne Farbe haben soll), bei Gigabike.de den "Chaka Pele Rohloff". Der Rahmen hat verschiebbare Ausfallenden zum Spannen der Kette eines Singlespeedantriebs (oder eben einer Getriebenabe wie Rohloff oder Alfine, welche bezÃ¼glich der Kette auch ein "Singlespeed"-Antrieb ist). Die restlichen benÃ¶tigten Teile kriegst du fÃ¼r sehr wenig Geld aus dem Bikemarkt hier auf der Seite oder auch von Bekannten. Jeder Bikefreak hat irgendwie Teile rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht und bei dir passen kÃ¶nnten.. kannst dann ja hier fragen.

Es kann sein, dass du fÃ¼r ein solch aufgebautes Rad zunÃ¤chst ein paar Euro mehr drauflegst. Das rechnet sich aber unter Garantie schon innerhalb von 1-2 Jahren. Beachtet man neben dem finanziellen Aufwand noch den "FahrspaÃ" und die wartungsfreiheit dann ist so ein Rad meiner Erfahrung nach nicht zu toppen als Stadtrad.

Falls du wider erwarten mit nem Singlespeed nicht zurechtkommst, kann man hinten immer noch eine Getriebenabe einbauen, z.B. ne sehr gÃ¼nstige Shimano 7-Gang von ebay oder etwas Ã¤hnliches. Ich wÃ¼rde aber empfehlen trotz aller Bedenken mal die Sache mit dem einzelnen Gang wirklich auszuprobieren - das gesamte Fahrrad und vor allem das Hinterrad werden sehr leicht und beschleunigen sich besser als ein "Schaltrad" im selben Gang, und in der Stadt brauch man ohnehin in der Regel keine GÃ¤nge, wenn man nicht grad in ZÃ¼rich am Hang wohnt oder soetwas.

Das ganze kann dann so etwa aussehen  mittlerweile ist hinten noch ein schlanke GepÃ¤cktrÃ¤ger dran. Das ganze Rad hat so wie es da steht Ã¼brigens weniger als das Scott P5 gekostet... wobei da zugegebenermaÃen ein wenig GlÃ¼ck dabei war  Mittlerweile sieht die Kiste auch deutlich ranziger aus, der selbstgesprÃ¼hte Lack blÃ¤ttert, eine ordentlich Schmutzkruste die ab und zu vom Regen angegriffen wird tut ihr Ã¼briges..
UrsprÃ¼nglich hatte ich an dem Rad auch ne Schaltung, die hab ich dann nach nem Jahr runtergeschmissen (im tÃ¤glichen Dauereinsatz wars irgendwann der Horror). Ich hab ihr nie hinterhergetrauert.

Hihi  wie du siehst hab ich mir zu dem Thema auch schon viele Gedanken gemacht. Ich bin mittlerweile sehr, sehr glÃ¼cklich ein solches Rad mit 99,9% ZuverlÃ¤ssigkeit zu besitzen, welches auch im Betrieb keinerlei Zicken macht. Vielleicht kannste ja was anfangen mit dem Roman


----------



## Sabiii (10. November 2010)

Dankeschön für die ausführliche Info.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> So, ich hab keine Lust mehr zu suchen... . Bei e-Bay gab es die letzte Zeit irgendwie nix Interessantes für mich, also bin ich wieder bei Scott hängen geblieben.
> 
> Hier ein Vorschlag für mein evtl. "Zur-Arbeit-fahr-Bike" mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.
> 
> ...



Also ich würde mir ein gut rollendes, gebrauchtes, älteres Fahrrad mit  Schutzblechen für die Arbeit zulegen. Da hast Du unter Umständen etwas  länger etwas davon (Stichwort Diebstahl).

Auch die alteingesessenen Fahrradhändler  haben zumeist zurückgegebene Modelle für kleines Geld oder auch eine  gute Option ist es auf eine städtische Fundräderauktion zu gehen.

Falls  Du partu ein neues Rad kaufen möchtest, würde ich jetzt zum Jahresende  mal zum Fahrradhändler gehen und nach Auslaufmodellen zum kleinen Preis  fragen. Oft kann der Händler bei seinem Lieferanten anfragen was der Lieferant noch auf Lager hat.  Klappt oftmals ganz gut und spart Geld! Beim Radhaus in Hochstadt bin ich z.B. auf  selbem Weg an zu meinem Renner gekommen. ... und fragen kostet ja  auch nix.

Ansonsten ist sicherlich auch Dein ausgewähltes Scott Ok, falls noch Schutzbleche anmontiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> So, ich hab keine Lust mehr zu suchen... . Bei e-Bay gab es die letzte Zeit irgendwie nix Interessantes für mich, also bin ich wieder bei Scott hängen geblieben.
> 
> Hier ein Vorschlag für mein evtl. "Zur-Arbeit-fahr-Bike" mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.
> 
> ...



Also ich finde es ok. Nachdem mir mein altes MTB vom Firmengelände geklaut wurde fahre ich mit einem Stahl-Starrgabel MTB. Für 2x25 km Strecke ist das nicht komfortabel. Die Schaltung macht zicken und ich spüre jedes Schlagloch.

Der Vorteil von einem neuen Bike ist natürlich, dass erst einmal keine Probleme auftreten sollten, auch wenn es keine Top-Ausstattung hat. Aber weh tut es auf jeden Fall, wenn die neue Anschaffung plötzlich weg ist.

Ich empfehle daher ein gutes Bügelschloss. Ich lasse das immer in der Firma hängen. Stahlseilschlösser sind schnell aufgeknipst, was sich an meinem ex Bike gezeigt hatte.


----------



## Sabiii (11. November 2010)

Danke für die vielen Ratschläge!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. November 2010)

Bei meinem Radhändler hängen immer ein paar Verkaufsanzeigen von Kunden, die ihre gebrauchten Räder für kleines Geld loswerden wollen. Ansonsten bekommt man dort so für ca. 350-400 Euronen ein neues Cityrad mit Naben- oder Kettenschaltung, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, ect.

Ich bin heute oder morgen nachmittag da und kann mich mal umschauen was so dasteht.

Übrigens, heute gibt es Snowboardhandschuhe für 8 Euronen im Aldi. Größe S für Damen müsste passen. Da würde ich mal schauen für den Winter. Und lange Sportunterwäsche, Hose und Oberteil für jeweils 10 Euro. Die habe ich mir letztes Jahr zugelegt und finde sie nicht schlecht.

@google:
Da ich heute meinen neuen Rechner bei meinen Eltern abhole (mein Stiefvater macht ihn gerade komplett fertig, einschl. alle Software aufspielen, ich liebe diesen Service), wird es bei mir heute wieder nix mit fahren. Ich hoffe mal aufs Wochenende.


----------



## drinkandbike (11. November 2010)

fährt jemand am Sonntag???? Ich will mit


----------



## Google (11. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google:
> Da ich heute meinen neuen Rechner bei meinen Eltern abhole (mein Stiefvater macht ihn gerade komplett fertig, einschl. alle Software aufspielen, ich liebe diesen Service), wird es bei mir heute wieder nix mit fahren. Ich hoffe mal aufs Wochenende.


Hast nix verpasst  Wir sind nicht gefahren...Wassn Glück 


drinkandbike schrieb:


> fährt jemand am Sonntag???? Ich will mit


Bei den Aussichten genau der richtige Zeitpunkt um zu fragen...Abwarte wies Wetter wird 

@bonepeeler, was ist nun mit Dir und Anhang wegen der Weihnachtsfeier?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (11. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bei meinem Radhändler hängen immer ein paar Verkaufsanzeigen von Kunden, die ihre gebrauchten Räder für kleines Geld loswerden wollen. Ansonsten bekommt man dort so für ca. 350-400 Euronen ein neues Cityrad mit Naben- oder Kettenschaltung, Gepäckträger, Schutzbleche, ect.
> 
> Ich bin heute oder morgen nachmittag da und kann mich mal umschauen was so dasteht.
> 
> ...




Cool, dankeschön.  Freu mich auf Deinen Bericht!

Und danke für die Aldi-Info. Hoffentlich ist da morgen noch was dabei... .

Wochenende könnte ich leider nur samstags fahren (Vormittag), hat da noch Jemand Lust & Zeit?


----------



## Google (12. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wochenende könnte ich leider nur samstags fahren (Vormittag), hat da noch Jemand Lust & Zeit?


Hast Du das Wetter gesehen? Ich schau morgen aussem Fenster und in die Wetterprognose. Dann schau ich weiter. Fahren möchte ich ja schon......

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Und danke für die Aldi-Info. Hoffentlich ist da morgen noch was dabei...


 
Wenn nicht... ich habe zumindest von den Handschuhen zwei Paar mitgenommen. Kann Dir also eins abgeben.

So, und nachher geht es in den Laden.


----------



## Sabiii (12. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn nicht... ich habe zumindest von den Handschuhen zwei Paar mitgenommen. Kann Dir also eins abgeben.
> 
> So, und nachher geht es in den Laden.


 
Oh, Du bist toll 

. Gerne nehme ich sie. 

Und ich bin mal gespannt, ob der Händler was Gutes hat... .


----------



## Google (13. November 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits

ist ja ziemlich ungemütlich draussen. Das wird heut wohl nix. Morgenvormittag bleibts evtl. trocken. Wenn dem so ist, vielleicht geht wieder was kurzfristiges.

Bis Morsche.....eventuell 

Gruß Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (13. November 2010)

Servus allerseits,

angesichts des Wetters ist das Radeln heute buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen! 



 




Wenn das Wetter morgen  vormittag mitspielt und die Sonne sich hoffentlich mal entsprechend  präsentiert










werden wir auch eine spontane Trainingsrunde ins Auge fassen.

Bis Morsche.....eventuell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Bikeholic


----------



## RedRum05 (13. November 2010)

Also ich war heute bei gemütlich 16°C und trocken von Unten und Oben im vorderen Odenwald unterwegs. Es kam sogar mal für ein paar Minuten die Sonne raus 
Nur der stark böige Wind war zwischenzeitlich extrem nervig...

Morgen wird´s noch wärmer und noch schöner


----------



## Google (13. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wenn das Wetter morgen  vormittag mitspielt und die Sonne sich hoffentlich mal entsprechend  präsentiert, werden wir auch eine spontane Trainingsrunde ins Auge fassen.
> 
> Bis Morsche.....eventuell
> 
> ...





RedRum05 schrieb:


> Morgen wird´s noch wärmer und noch schöner


 Genau!!  Hab ich auch gerade gehört. Deshalb lasst uns was gemeinsames fahren:

*MTB-Treff Hanau, Sonntag​*
Ich bin für schlammfrei, Hauptsache Bewegung.....und natürlich Naturfreundehaus   Ansonsten bi ich flexibel 

@Sabiii, schade das es bei Dir nicht klappt. 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Sabiii (13. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *MTB-Treff Hanau, Sonntag​*
> 
> Ich bin für schlammfrei, Hauptsache Bewegung.....und natürlich Naturfreundehaus   Ansonsten bi ich flexibel
> 
> ...



Wann wären wir denn dann wieder am Druckhaus?


----------



## Google (13. November 2010)

Meinst Du von der Tour zurück?


----------



## Sabiii (13. November 2010)

Ja.


----------



## Google (13. November 2010)

15:00, eher 15:30 Uhr wirds bestimmt...


----------



## Bikeholic (13. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin für schlammfrei, Hauptsache Bewegung.....und natürlich Naturfreundehaus   Ansonsten bi ich flexibel


... schlammfrei hört sich gut an und flexibel auch!  Wir sind dabei.


----------



## Google (14. November 2010)

Bis denne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbFritz (14. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Bis denne!



Kann erst am Nachmittag starten. Fahre mit Nobbi zum Hahnenkamm. Vielleicht schaffen wir es auch bis zum Naturfreundehaus.


----------



## Google (14. November 2010)

Hey Leute, was war denn das heute??   Das Wetter war ja mal (unerwartet) so was von Klasse. Schon ein kleines Wunder  Und dann packt Ingo auch noch die passende Tour dazu aus, Super!  Ich bin immer noch geflasht, ein dickes Lob. Immerhin habe ich 80 KM auffem Tacho. Wieviel Höhenmeter waren es eigentlich? @Bikeholic, vergiss das Bild nicht.

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Ihr Säcke wart ohne mich Kuchen fassen! 

Alle: Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann fahren wir am Dienstag ja das da:





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *N8Ride am Dienstag, 16.11.2010​*
> *Gemeinsamer EisbärenN8Ride der Abteilungen HU und OF  Treffpunkt in Dtz. um 19:00 Uhr, dann gemeinsames Abrollen des Rodgau Rundweges (ca. 2,5 Std.). Zum Treffpunkt und vorallem zum Zeitpunkt des Starts in HU wird sich hier noch geäußert *​


Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr bei Bikeholic, dann fahren wir gemeinsam zum Erdi01. Bikeholic, vielleicht kannst Du ja noch was zu einem weiteren Einsammelpunkt sagen.

@ Erdi01, schon wieder da?

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## shopper (14. November 2010)

@ Google @ Es waren 835hm 






[/URL][/IMG]

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Bikeholic (14. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was war denn das heute??   Das Wetter war ja mal (unerwartet) so was von Klasse. Schon ein kleines Wunder  Und dann packt Ingo auch noch die passende Tour dazu aus, Super!  Ich bin immer noch geflasht, ein dickes Lob. Immerhin habe ich 80 KM auffem Tacho. Wieviel Höhenmeter waren es eigentlich? @Bikeholic, vergiss das Bild nicht.


Ja war wirklich ein schöner Tag und Chaotenkind hatte zum Schluß 1021Hm bei 82Km.

Das Team: 















Google schrieb:


> Einziger Wehrmutstropfen: Ihr Säcke wart ohne mich Kuchen fassen!



... OK, sollst ja auch nicht ganz leer ausgehen! Vorab schon mal die Ansicht, den Geschmack beschreiben wir Dir dann am Dienstag.


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @bonepeeler, was ist nun mit Dir und Anhang wegen der Weihnachtsfeier?



Mhh.. ja.. was soll ich sagen... habe keinen Anhang mehr... nicht das dieses Jahr schon schwer genug war kommt das jetzt auch noch dazu... und somit werde ich wohl komplett absagen. Hab mich da erstmal um andere Sachen zu kümmern und so gar keinen Bock auf besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiern... sorry.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *N8Ride am Dienstag, 16.11.2010​*
> *Gemeinsamer EisbärenN8Ride der Abteilungen HU und  OF   Treffpunkt in Dtz. um 19:00 Uhr, dann gemeinsames Abrollen des Rodgau  Rundweges (ca. 2,5 Std.). Zum Treffpunkt und vorallem zum Zeitpunkt des  Starts in HU wird sich hier noch geäußert *​





Google schrieb:


> Alle: Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann fahren wir am Dienstag ja das da:Ich bin um 18:00 Uhr bei Bikeholic, dann fahren wir gemeinsam zum Erdi01. Bikeholic, vielleicht kannst Du ja noch was zu einem weiteren Einsammelpunkt sagen.



18:00 Uhr - Start in Steinheim bei mir 
(falls noch jemand von Steinheim aus starten möchte bitte melden)

18:20 Uhr - Gasthof Tannenmühle 
(zwischen Obertshausen und Weiskirchen)

18:30 - Weiskirchen S-Bahnhof
(am Bahnübergang)

18:40 Uhr Rembrücken
(Kreuzung Hainhäuser Str. & Hauptstr.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (14. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... OK, sollst ja auch nicht ganz leer ausgehen! Vorab schon mal die Ansicht, den Geschmack beschreiben wir Dir dann am Dienstag.


Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht, so voller Schadenfreude, Kuchen und Getränke fürs Foto zu platzieren, HÄ?? 



bone peeler schrieb:


> Mhh.. ja.. was soll ich sagen... habe keinen Anhang mehr... nicht das dieses Jahr schon schwer genug war kommt das jetzt auch noch dazu... und somit werde ich wohl komplett absagen. Hab mich da erstmal um andere Sachen zu kümmern und so gar keinen Bock auf besinnliche Weihnachtsfeiern... sorry.


Kann ich verstehen!! Echt Kagge! Aber halt mir ja die Ohren steif.

Gruß

Google


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2010)

Ich geb mir mühe...


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2010)

Von mir auch! Immer nach vorne schauen, ja.

@google: Bikeholic hat den Teller mit Erbsensuppe extra auf dem Foto weggelassen, um dir eine nicht ganz so lange Nase zu machen.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt Spass gemacht, so voller Schadenfreude, Kuchen und Getränke fürs Foto zu platzieren, HÄ??


... nööööö, gar nicht!


----------



## Speedskater (14. November 2010)

Super Wetter und super Tour. 
Und dann bei Kuchen und Bier über Alpen-Cross plaudern.


----------



## bone peeler (14. November 2010)

Man... da wird man ja richtig neidisch... Schade das ich momentan gar nicht auf´s Bike komme... hab zu allem überfluss noch ´ne Bronchitis oder sowas... klappt aber auch gar nix momentan.


----------



## loti (15. November 2010)

Hallo,
ich mache am Dienstag, 16.11. auch mit.
Abfahrt 18:00 Uhr  Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
und dann eine gemütliche Schleife nach Dietzenbach, damit wir pünktlich
um 19 Uhr da sind.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (15. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @ Erdi01, schon wieder da?


... seit heute nacht, frage mich nur beim Blick nach draußen warum ... zum Sonnenbrand auskurieren 

Auf den *morgigen N8Ride* brauche ich ja auch nicht mehr gesondert hinzuweisen. Freue mich viel von Euch zu sehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Super Wetter und super Tour.
> Und dann bei Kuchen und Bier über Alpen-Cross plaudern.


 
Ja, und schön dich mal nicht nur auf Siams Beamshots zu sehen.
Gestern abend fragte übrigens jemand, was ich von nem Alpencross nächstes Jahr halten würde....
Ich würde sagen, da hat wer Blut geleckt.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Dann könne mer uns ja in Weiskirchen treffen und zusammen weiterradeln.



Hi Sabiii, kommst Du morgen nach Weiskirchen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. November 2010)

Sagt mal, es soll doch noch ne Weile in den morgigen Tag reinregnen. Ich denke das dürfte beim Rodgau Rundweg ne ziemlich schlammige Angelegenheit morgen geben ...Oder??


----------



## Bikeholic (15. November 2010)

... ja und? Nach den Regenfällen des heutigen Tages wird es so oder so schlammig werden. Es sei denn der Erdi kann uns Asphalt bieten, dann wird es wohl nur nass. Kannst ihn ja mal direkt fragen!


----------



## RedRum05 (15. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... ja und? Nach den Regenfällen des heutigen Tages wird es so oder so schlammig werden. Es sei denn der Erdi kann uns Asphalt bieten, dann wird es wohl nur nass. Kannst ihn ja mal direkt fragen!



Den Vorschlag unterstütze ich 
Der Rodgau Rundweg ist nach dem Regen total verschlammt und Morgen soll es noch mal genauso runter kommen.


----------



## RedRum05 (16. November 2010)

Findet die Rodgau Umrundungen statt oder nicht...? 
Werde auf jeden Fall mal gegen 19:00Uhr in Dietzenbach stehen - sofern es nicht regnet - und dann höre ich mir die Tourenentscheidung mal an 

Bis später!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. November 2010)

Wir werden 18:00 Uhr in Hanau losdüsen (nicht am Druckhaus, sondern bei Bikeholic, Anschrift per Telefon). Es sei denn, es regnet zum Abfahrtzeitpunkt in Strömen.

@sabiii:
Ich habe Handschuhe und Adresse für Fahrtraining im Rucksack. Also heute oder ein anderes mal anprobieren, kein Problem.
Bei den Körbchenrädern und Crossern sieht es bei meinem Händler leider sehr mau aus. An Auslaufmodellen sind nur noch Herrenmodelle mit großen Rahmen da. Herren ist ja nicht schlimm, aber die Größen sind nix für kleine Leute. Bei den gebrauchten sah es leider genauso aus. Selbst bei den billigen MTBs ist derzeit als kleinste Rahmengröße nur 18 Zoll, also 45 cm da.


----------



## Sabiii (16. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Sabiii, kommst Du morgen nach Weiskirchen?


 
Huhu,

ja, bin dann um 18.30 Uhr an der S-Bahn in Weiskirchen.

Bis denne!


----------



## Sabiii (16. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wir werden 18:00 Uhr in Hanau losdüsen (nicht am Druckhaus, sondern bei Bikeholic, Anschrift per Telefon). Es sei denn, es regnet zum Abfahrtzeitpunkt in Strömen.
> 
> @sabiii:
> Ich habe Handschuhe und Adresse für Fahrtraining im Rucksack. Also heute oder ein anderes mal anprobieren, kein Problem.
> Bei den Körbchenrädern und Crossern sieht es bei meinem Händler leider sehr mau aus. An Auslaufmodellen sind nur noch Herrenmodelle mit großen Rahmen da. Herren ist ja nicht schlimm, aber die Größen sind nix für kleine Leute. Bei den gebrauchten sah es leider genauso aus. Selbst bei den billigen MTBs ist derzeit als kleinste Rahmengröße nur 18 Zoll, also 45 cm da.


 
Danke, danke. 

Wir sehen uns dann (hoffentlich) heute... .


----------



## Sabiii (16. November 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Kann erst am Nachmittag starten. Fahre mit Nobbi zum Hahnenkamm. Vielleicht schaffen wir es auch bis zum Naturfreundehaus.


 
Schee war´s...


----------



## Google (16. November 2010)

Ja, Jaaa...bin dann auch beim Bikeholicer....


Ps. Ich hasse Schlamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (16. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ja, bin dann um 18.30 Uhr an der S-Bahn in Weiskirchen.


----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2010)

Ich komme gerade von meinem Alpencross 2011 Training zurück.
War nicht so kuschelig warm wie am Sonntag.

@Chaotenkind, habet ihr schon eine Alpencross Route rausgeguggt?


----------



## Bikeholic (16. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich komme gerade von meinem Alpencross 2011 Training zurück.
> War nicht so kuschelig warm wie am Sonntag.
> 
> @Chaotenkind, habet ihr schon eine Alpencross Route rausgeguggt?


Bislang noch keine Route und auch noch keine finale Entscheidung. 

... wir starten jetzt zum Alpencross-Training!


----------



## karsten13 (16. November 2010)

Moin,

das hat mich heute an alte Zeiten erinnert  , wann gab es zuletzt ne Erdi-Ausfahrt mit 11 (hab ich richtig gezählt) Eisbären?

Bilder hab ich in den Eisbären-Pool geschoben.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (17. November 2010)

Ja stimmt! Es war sogar so schlammig wie sennemols 

Da das Last-Minute-Biking nicht geht, meine Tourenangebot diesmal nur übern Thread:


*Donnerstag, MTB-Treff 17:05 Druckhaus - 17:30 Parkbucht B8. Ich denke wir bleiben diesmal rund um die B-Quelle und fahren locker alle Steigungen, die es so gibt. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen 

Bitte seid so nett und outet Euch im Thread wenn Ihr mitfahrt! Dann weiß ich auch wo ich ggfls. warten muß.*Danach ist dann erst mal Bikewäsche angesagt. Das Teil sieht mittlerweile aus wie Sau!

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das hat mich heute an alte Zeiten erinnert  , wann gab es zuletzt ne Erdi-Ausfahrt mit 11 (hab ich richtig gezählt) Eisbären?
> 
> Bilder hab ich in den Eisbären-Pool geschoben.




War wirklich ne gelungene Runde und ja, es waren tatsächlich 11 Leute 
Wenn die nächsten Termine passen, bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (17. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ja stimmt! Es war sogar so schlammig wie sennemols
> 
> Da das Last-Minute-Biking nicht geht, meine Tourenangebot diesmal nur übern Thread:
> 
> ...


 
Ich kann leider nicht, wie gesagt.  Erst später dann... .

Schadöööö.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2010)

Schee war`s. Papa Bär rief und die Kleinen kamen.
Warten wir auf das nächste Gebrumm.

@google: lässt sich einrichten morgen, muss nur noch die Akkus aufladen, damit das Licht für den Hinweg zum Dienst und die Feierabendrunde ausreicht.


----------



## bone peeler (17. November 2010)

11 Leute? Wow... und der RedRum mal wieder auf dem Bike... ein seltener Anblick dieses Jahr


----------



## RedRum05 (17. November 2010)

Gäbe es hier Interesse für ne "schneller" Runde am Wochenende? Werden ca. 2,5std. mit dem Crosser und es sollen auch ein paar Trails bei Roßdorf gefahren werden. Ob Sa. oder So. ist mir egal...

@bone_peeler...
Tjaja, siehste mal! Nur du hast gefehlt. Das nächste mal wieder oder am Wochenende...?


----------



## Google (17. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google: lässt sich einrichten morgen, muss nur noch die Akkus aufladen, damit das Licht für den Hinweg zum Dienst und die Feierabendrunde ausreicht.


Wonderfuhl  Morsche wirds dann wohl wirklich looocker...Ich hab dann auch schon 40km in den Beinen 

Bis morsche

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (17. November 2010)

Google Deine Startzeiten kann ich leider nicht halten. Dachte es morgen ausnahmsweise mal einrichten zu können, doch da da kam schon wieder was dazwischen. 

*Weil ich meine Winterrunde mal wieder aktivieren möchte:

Hat jemand Lust morgen Abend, auf weitgehend trockenen Wegen, 3,5h mit ca. 500-700Hm um den Hahnenkamm zu radeln? 
Die Startzeit wäre gegen 18:00 Uhr ab Hanau Steinheim. 

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen! 
*


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> das hat mich heute an alte Zeiten erinnert  , wann gab es zuletzt ne Erdi-Ausfahrt mit 11 (hab ich richtig gezählt) Eisbären?





RedRum05 schrieb:


> War wirklich ne gelungene Runde und ja, es waren tatsächlich 11 Leute
> Wenn die nächsten Termine passen, bin ich wieder dabei.


Bin auch noch sprachlos ...



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schee war`s. *Papa Bär* rief und die Kleinen kamen.
> Warten wir auf das nächste Gebrumm.


Das ist auch lang her ... wo haste das den ausgegraben


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das ist auch lang her ... wo haste das den ausgegraben


 
So hat Dir dieses Jahr jemand zum Geburtstag gratuliert.

Leute, schön wars es gestern im Wald. Dunkelheit hat einen echten Vorteil für mich. Ihr bremst bergab etwas, ich muss deshalb nicht mehr mittreten um an euch dranzubleiben und kann es endlich auch mal nur rollen lassen.
Wenn noch die Forstwirtschaft mit ihren Maschinen draußen bleiben würde, wäre es noch schöner. Die kriegen doch echt alles kaputt.


----------



## Google (19. November 2010)

Na? auch schon wach? Jo, war schee gestern. Wie immer halt  Aber im Wäldle ists schon ganz schön aufgeweicht. Trails fahren mach da mom keinen richtigen Spass.

@Alle, am Sonntag gibts mal wieder ne traditionelle Grundlagentour übern Mainradweg nach Klingenberg zu unserem Lieblingsbäcker  Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. Vergesst euren Hunger nicht. @Sabiii, falls Du mitwillst, nimm Dir was Leckeres mit. Die haben sicherlich nix dagegen 

*Grundlagentour zum Klingenberger Bäcker am Sonntag ​*
Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2010)

Mjam, mjam....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (19. November 2010)

Hi, 
tolle Sachen die hier gelaufen sind  Leider war es mir terminlich nicht möglich mich da mal einzuklinken und auch Sonntag muss ich mal wieder arbeiten. 
Dafür habe ich halt unter der Woche Zeit und spule dann meine Runden ab meist bis in die Dunkelheit .
Wenn´s nicht gerade Elefanten regnet 

Bis heute  

Kurz bevor ich heute aus dem Wald vor Jügesheim kam (da am Grillplatz war ein kleiner Hubbel) machte es knack und auf einmal war ich ohne Sattel 
Ist mir doch der Bolzen der KCNC Sattelstütze der die Jockies aufnimmt unterm Arsch durchgebrochen.  
Da ich recht schnell und überrascht war, kam ich erst nach einer kurzen Weile zum Stehen und musste mir dann die verlorenen Teile wieder mühselig zusammen suchen, aber trotz ChinaLunpine habe ich den einen fehlenden Jokie nicht mehr gefunden.

So gings dann die letzten 4 km im Wiegetritt nach Hause und jetzt muss ich erst mal gucken, ob ich die fehlenden Teile schnell wieder beikriege. Am liebsten über Garantie. Mal schauen was der Händler auf meine Mail antwortet  So weit werde ich den Winterpokal dann erst mal mehr Indoor bestreiten. 
Wird Zeit das ein zweites Bike beikommt .

CU irgendwo, irgendwann


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle, am Sonntag gibts mal wieder ne traditionelle Grundlagentour übern Mainradweg nach Klingenberg zu unserem Lieblingsbäcker  Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. Vergesst euren Hunger nicht.



Wenn es nicht gerade Backsteine regnet bin ich auch dabei.
Das hört sich nach einer eher flachen Tour an, könnte ich da mit dem Singlespeeder mitfahren?


----------



## mtbFritz (19. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> *Grundlagentour zum Klingenberger Bäcker am Sonntag ​*



Naja, so viel Zeit habe ich an diesem Sonntag nicht - fahre erst ab 15 Uhr. Da bleibt keine Zeit mehr zum Kuchen essen ;-) 

Für alle, die noch andere Jobs an diesem Sonntag haben - z.B. Sabiii - biete ich Treffpunkt Kilianusbrücke Mainflingen 15:00 Uhr an. Wir machen den Spessart unsicher, rrhmm - allerdings kommen wir auch in die dddDunkelheit.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mjam, mjam....


Da hat wohl jemand 

 vergessen das wir Sonntag zum Mittags-Mjam-Mjam eingeladen sind. 



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Dafür habe ich halt unter der Woche Zeit und spule dann meine Runden ab meist bis in die Dunkelheit .


 ... da gibt es noch einige andere die auch erst bei Dunkelheit starten können. Vielleicht sollten wir mal ein Late-Night-Biking ins Leben rufen!? Der Erdi wäre sicherlich auch nicht ganz abgeneigt? 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht gerade Backsteine regnet bin ich auch dabei.
> Das hört sich nach einer eher flachen Tour an, könnte ich da mit dem Singlespeeder mitfahren?


Wenn Frank die die Tour fährt die ich schon mal mitfuhr, geht es wohl auf dem Mainradweg entlang nach Klingenberg. Würde also schon mit dem Singlespeeder gehen.


----------



## Sabiii (19. November 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Naja, so viel Zeit habe ich an diesem Sonntag nicht - fahre erst ab 15 Uhr. Da bleibt keine Zeit mehr zum Kuchen essen ;-)
> 
> Für alle, die noch andere Jobs an diesem Sonntag haben - z.B. Sabiii - biete ich Treffpunkt Kilianusbrücke Mainflingen 15:00 Uhr an. Wir machen den Spessart unsicher, rrhmm - allerdings kommen wir auch in die dddDunkelheit.



Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu, bin dabei.


----------



## Google (20. November 2010)

Moin 

@Sabii, mtbfritz, ein vorbildliches Verhalten für das Team  Viel Spass 

@Speedskater, jawohl, alles am Mainradweg lang



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand
> 
> vergessen das wir Sonntag zum Mittags-Mjam-Mjam eingeladen sind.


 Echt??  Na ja, in unserem Alter kann das schon mal passieren 

Bis morsche

Google

Ps. Die Wettertendenz der kommenden Tage steht auf SAUKALT!!


----------



## Adrenalino (20. November 2010)

Huhu 

@Google
Sonntags so früh bekomm ich zuhause nicht verkauft, gibt mecker  bzw. kann ich nur alle paar Wochen mal so durchziehen, vielleicht fahre ich demnächst mit und klink mich dann unterwegs aus, weißt doch, ich bin kein Pausenliebhaber 

Vorausgesetzt euch ist das recht wenn ich mich unterwegs ausklinke oder mögt ihr das nicht wegen der Gruppendynamik 
@all
Ich mache morgen meine schonmal angekündigte Wetterau-Hügel-Tour, ohne Pausen und ohne Bäcker, strammes Tempo, hauptsächlich asphaltierte Wirtschaftswege, ein paar Waldwege, evtl. zwei kleine Feldtrails zum Abschluss, summasummarum ca. 60km und 500hm ( sind ein paar kurze jedoch knackige Steigungen dabei ) 

Treffpunkt Shell-Tankstelle Bischofsheim Ecke Kreuzstein/Goethestraße 11:45 Uhr oder 12 Uhr Hohe Straße-Modellflugplatz zwischen Bischofsheim und Niederdorfelden 

Fahrtzeit gesamt 2:30 - 3:00 Std. je nach Wetter usw.....

Die Tour ist MTB/Crosser-geeignet.

Aber ich fürchte ich bin alleins unterwegs, Google-Tours ist eine mächtige Konkurrenz  

Tschöööööööööööööööö


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Echt??  Na ja, in unserem Alter kann das schon mal passieren



 Ich will mit und darf nicht!


----------



## Google (20. November 2010)

@Adrenalino, kannste machen wie ein Dachdecker. Wegen der "Gruppendynamik" können wir ja mal den fliegenden Abschied versuchen 

@Chaotenkind, alles halb so schlimm, nicht traurig sein. Ich mach für Dich ein paar spezielle Bilder und kommende Woche erzähl ich Dir noch wie es geschmeckt hat 

@shopper, fährste jetzt eigentlich mit oder willste Dich jetzt etwa drücken? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (21. November 2010)

Mensch, wart Ihr heute alle fleissig! 5:15 von den Mainfahrern. Hinter Bad Offenbach kann ich auch nur noch herschauen. Eisbären scheinen wirklich erst im Winter so richtig aktiv zu werden... ;-)


----------



## Lupo (21. November 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ....Eisbären scheinen wirklich erst im Winter so richtig aktiv zu werden... ;-)



die sinds auch im sommer, aber da wird ja nix eingetragen nur der herr aus dem westkreis schwächelt aktuell ein wenig....sollte man den mal per pm zum eintrag seiner einheiten auffordern?


----------



## RedRum05 (22. November 2010)

Moin!
Besteht Interesse am Wochenende oder nächste Woche eine Tour inkl. Kurzbesuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Seligenstadt oder Frankfurt einzuplanen, um sich mit einem Becher Glühwein aufzuwärmen?



> Seligenstadt : Der Markt öffnet werktags von 15:00 bis 20:00 Uhr sowie Samstags und Sonntags von 12:00 bis 20:00 Uhr.
> 
> Frankfurt : 24.11. - 22.12.2010 von 10:00 bis 21:00 Uhr


----------



## Google (22. November 2010)

Moin allerseits 

Ja, war wieder mal ne längere Tour zum Bäcker  Hat sich aber wie immer gelohnt 

@Red, Weihnachtsmarkt bei mir eher nicht. Ich schwitze immer wie Harry und bei der Kälte dann ohne Bewegung abkühlen ist mir ziemlich unangenehm. Sorry. Ich stehe  lieber auf ne Pause im Warmen, wo ich auch das Trikot und Unterhemd wechseln kann 

@Alle, es schaut zwar nicht nach Trockenheit aus, ich habe für morgen aber dennoch meinen Willen zu einer Geländetour eingestellt:

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker​*
Wenns morgen wettertechnisch nix wird, sage ich noch Bescheid. Evtl. verschiebe ich dann die Tour auf Mittwoch und fahre auch noch wie gewohnt Donnerstag. Natürlich alles wetterabhängig....leider!


Ich hoffe bis bald im Wald

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (22. November 2010)

Wie komme ich am Besten von Frankfurt zum B 8 - Parkplatz?


----------



## Lupo (22. November 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Moin!
> ...Kurzbesuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Seligenstadt oder Frankfurt...



also den stress, mim bike über den frankfurter weihnachtsmarkt zu schieben würd ich mir net antun.
wir haben aber schon nightrides über den cityring oder bis zur schwanheimer brücke gemacht und auf dem rückweg vom weihnachtsmarkt was zu futtern geholt während einer bei den bikes bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle, es schaut zwar nicht nach Trockenheit aus, ich habe für morgen aber dennoch meinen Willen zu einer Geländetour eingestellt:
> 
> *MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker*​
> Wenns morgen wettertechnisch nix wird, sage ich noch Bescheid. Evtl. verschiebe ich dann die Tour auf Mittwoch und fahre auch noch wie gewohnt Donnerstag. Natürlich alles wetterabhängig....leider!
> ...


 
Ok, ich warte dann mal. Hab morgen um 14:00 Uhr noch ein Date mit der Bauaufsicht zwecks ner Bauabnahme in Seligenstadt. Kann sein, dass das länger dauert als nötig, so daß ich den Abfahrtstermin nicht mehr schaffe. Manche Sachbearbeiter sind leider ein wenig orientierungslos.


----------



## Google (22. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wie komme ich am Besten von Frankfurt zum B 8 - Parkplatz?


Von wo mußte nochmal los? Von der Hanauer Landstr? Gebs doch mal in den Routenplaner von falk.de. Das Neuwirtshaus von Groß-Auheim liegt auch an der B8, zirka 1-2 Km von der Parkbucht entfernt.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (23. November 2010)

Hallo allerseits.

Mist!  Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen . Ich muß die heutige Tour leider absagen. 

Dann eben  die kommenden Tage 

Falls Ihr dennoch fahrt, Euch viel Spass 

Gruß

Google, der schon jetzt das biken vermisst


----------



## mtbFritz (23. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits.
> 
> Mist!  Mir ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen . Ich muß die heutige Tour leider absagen.
> 
> ...



Schade - bin trotzdem am Druckhaus, sofern es nicht anfängt sich einzuregnen.

@Sabiii: Habe mein Handy vergessen und bin erst kurz vor 17Uhr wieder erreichbar.


----------



## Sabiii (23. November 2010)

Hat sonst noch Jemand Lust zu fahren? Gerne auch etwas später... .


----------



## Sabiii (23. November 2010)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Schade - bin trotzdem am Druckhaus, sofern es nicht anfängt sich einzuregnen.
> 
> @Sabiii: Habe mein Handy vergessen und bin erst kurz vor 17Uhr wieder erreichbar.


 

Wird bei mir etwas später als 17 Uhr. Ich meld mich bei Dir.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. November 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Besteht Interesse am Wochenende oder nächste Woche eine Tour inkl. Kurzbesuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Seligenstadt oder Frankfurt einzuplanen, um sich mit einem Becher Glühwein aufzuwärmen?


Das hört sich ganz gut an! Wir werden allerdings am Sonntag, weil es letzte Wochenende nicht klappte, nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker radeln. Chaotenkind möchte gerne den verpassten Kuchen nachholen. 

 Also dann, schließ Dich gerne an wenn du magst. Auch den Glühweinwunsch werden wir auf Anfrage gerne einbeziehen.

_*Frostiges Winterradeln mit Kuchenpause in Klingenberg und Glühweinpause in Seligenstadt*_


@alle: Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen!



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mensch, wart Ihr heute alle fleissig! 5:15 von den Mainfahrern. Hinter Bad Offenbach kann ich auch nur noch herschauen. Eisbären scheinen wirklich erst im Winter so richtig aktiv zu werden... ;-)



Da läuft auch im Sommer eine ganze Menge und sogar genau vor Deiner Haustür!  ... nächstes Wochenende gleich wieder. Kannst Dich gerne anschließen!


----------



## Speedskater (23. November 2010)

Ach ja, in Klingenberg gab es auch Glühwein.

Und die Tour kann man auch mit einem Singlespeeder fahren.


----------



## RedRum05 (23. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das hört sich ganz gut an! Wir werden allerdings am Sonntag, weil es letzte Wochenende nicht klappte, nach Klingenberg zum Bäcker radeln. Chaotenkind möchte gerne den verpassten Kuchen nachholen.



Sonntag ist der 1. Advent und da bin ich leider schon zum Glühwein und Adventskaffee eingeladen... 
Ne Woche später sieht es da schon besser aus. Wird die Klingeberg Tour jetzt ein wöchentliches Ereignis?!


----------



## Bikeholic (23. November 2010)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Sonntag ist der 1. Advent und da bin ich leider schon zum Glühwein und Adventskaffee eingeladen...
> Ne Woche später sieht es da schon besser aus. Wird die Klingeberg Tour jetzt ein wöchentliches Ereignis?!


... wer weiß! Vielleicht findet sich ja nächste Woche ein neuer Veranstalter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (23. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... nächstes Wochenende gleich wieder. Kannst Dich gerne anschließen!



Danke für die Einladung. Aber ich bin im Moment echt nicht in der Form. Das macht mir keinen Spass und Euch auch nicht. 

Ich muss mir erstmal wieder eine gescheite Grundlage antrainieren und das heisst momentan wirklich seeehr langsam fahren und mich Stück für Stück steigern. Um wieder so fahren zu können, wie vor drei oder vier Jahren, wie mich hier einige noch in Erinnerung haben, muss noch viel passieren.

 Aber dann fahr ich auch wieder mit, ganz wie früher, versprochen!


----------



## loti (24. November 2010)

Also Blacktrek,
ich mache auch wirklich "gemütliche Touren", Tempo 20 in der Ebene,
Schnitt 17-18 km/h. So z.B, am Sonntag, 28.11. Falls Du mal im Westkreis OF in Richtung Odenwald fahren willst, bist Du herzlich eingeladen.
Sonntag, 28.11.2010, Tour nach Ober-Ramstadt, 60 km, 300 Höhenmeter,
Abfahrt: 10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz , Ankunft: 16:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Die Tour führt je nach Witterungslage auf Asphalt oder im Gelände in den Vorderen Odenwald.
Nach der Einkehr in einer Gaststätte in Ober-Ramstadt geht es auf einem anderen Weg zurück nach Dreieich.
Meine Homepage ist von mir neu "handgestrickt" worden.  Jetzt gibt es die Infos für die Wintertouren  2010/2011 und die Radreisen und Tagestouren
2011.  Wer Fehler sieht oder Anregungen hat,bitte melden.
loti


----------



## Google (25. November 2010)

Moin, moin allerseits 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> _*Frostiges Winterradeln mit Kuchenpause in Klingenberg und Glühweinpause in Seligenstadt*_


 @Bikeholic, da wäre ich glatt nochmal mitgefahren aber leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht all zu spät nach Hause kommen. Ich werde wohl eine Geländetour in unserem Eisbärenrevier   anbieten.





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich muss mir erstmal wieder eine gescheite Grundlage antrainieren und das heisst momentan wirklich seeehr langsam fahren und mich Stück für Stück steigern. Um wieder so fahren zu können, wie vor drei oder vier Jahren, wie mich hier einige noch in Erinnerung haben, muss noch viel passieren.


Dann drück ich Dir die Daumen, dass Du an Deine damalige Fitness wieder anknüpfen kannst 

*@Alle: Hat wer Lust heute eine Tour ab 17:05 Uhr Druckhaus/17:30 Uhr B8 zu riskieren?? Wenn ja können wir uns evtl. ja vorher nochmal kurzschliessen, ob die Wetterlage dies auch zulässt. Lust zu fahren habe ich jedenfalls *

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (25. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits
> 
> *@Alle: Hat wer Lust heute eine Tour ab 17:05 Uhr Druckhaus/17:30 Uhr B8 zu riskieren?? Wenn ja können wir uns evtl. ja vorher nochmal kurzschliessen, ob die Wetterlage dies auch zulässt. Lust zu fahren habe ich jedenfalls *
> 
> ...


 
Lust schon, aber 17.05 Uhr wird übelst knapp bei mir. Könnte man ausnahmsweise etwas später machen?


----------



## Google (25. November 2010)

Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  Würde Dir 17:30 entgegen kommen?


----------



## Sabiii (25. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel  Würde Dir 17:30 entgegen kommen?


 
Wäre supiiii.


----------



## Google (25. November 2010)

Hab sogar noch ein Last-Minute-Eintrag gemacht 

*MTB-Treff, locker​*
Sofern das Wetter uns einen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, schliessen wir uns aber nochmal kurz, Ok?

Hoffen wir das Beste.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2010)

Ich schleppe heute nachmittag erst mal den Wolf rüber nach Hanau für Sonntag, wenn es trocken bleibt werden Bikeholic und ich ggf. auch noch mit Siam gegen 18:00 Uhr ne lockere Runde drehen.
Wenn es dann morgen trocken bleibt, fahre ich noch zum Dienst und natürlich auch wieder zurück, deshalb will ich es heute abend auch nicht übertreiben.

Bis jetzt sieht es ja net so dolle aus, momentan ist es hier zumindest nass.

Bin heute nachmittag leider wieder mal mit der Bauaufsicht unterwegs, daher sind Zeiten vor 18:00 Uhr leider zu knapp. Kollege ist krank, muss seine Termine mit übernehmen.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. November 2010)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung. Aber ich bin im Moment echt nicht in der Form. Das macht mir keinen Spass und Euch auch nicht.
> 
> Ich muss mir erstmal wieder eine gescheite Grundlage antrainieren und das heisst momentan wirklich seeehr langsam fahren und mich Stück für Stück steigern. Um wieder so fahren zu können, wie vor drei oder vier Jahren, wie mich hier einige noch in Erinnerung haben, muss noch viel passieren.
> 
> Aber dann fahr ich auch wieder mit, ganz wie früher, versprochen!



Das wird schon wieder mit der Fitness werden! 



Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, da wäre ich glatt nochmal mitgefahren aber leider kann ich am Sonntag nicht all zu spät nach Hause kommen. Ich werde wohl eine Geländetour in unserem Eisbärenrevier   anbieten.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


... falls Du nicht so spät zu Hause sein möchtest, könnten wir ja auch extra für Dich schon um 7:00 Uhr morgens starten.  Ist doch genau Deine Uhrzeit oder!?  Bin ohnehin mal gespannt, ob das Wetter die Tour überhaupt zuläßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (25. November 2010)

Möchte vielleicht Jemand am Samstag oder Sonntagnachmittag fahren?


----------



## Sabiii (25. November 2010)

Zählt Sex eigentlich auch zu den "Alternativen Sportarten"?


----------



## Google (25. November 2010)

Auszug aus den Regeln. Es heißt:* "2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.)".* Sex wird also unter usw. subsumiert.

Es heißt aber weiter: *"Mindestens 30 min, es gibt 2 Punkte, egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!"* Also keine Chance!


----------



## Sabiii (25. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Regeln. Es heißt:* "2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.)".* Sex wird also unter usw. subsumiert.
> 
> Es heißt aber weiter: *"Mindestens 30 min, es gibt 2 Punkte, egal wie lange das alternative Training gedauert hat!"* Also keine Chance!



HA! Wohl 'ne Chance... ^^


----------



## Bikeholic (26. November 2010)

... genau so stelle ich mir die schönste Sache der Welt vor! Nur ergänzend vielleicht noch mit dem Satz im Ohr:
"Schatz nur noch fünf Minuten, bitte denke an die zwei Punkte für den Winterpokal"!


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> HA! Wohl 'ne Chance... ^^


 
Jau!

Da kann ich ja noch einiges nachtragen, Matratzensport!

So heute morgen den Wolf gesattelt und ab durch den Wald zum Dienst. Der Boden ist ziemlich nass und das Laub ist glitschig. Im Feld und die letzten Meter Asphalt auf dem Hof überfrorene Nässe. Also für November alles normal, nix was nen schnellen Puls verursacht.

Uii, eben gerade geht es los! Dicke Schneeflocken. Schee... frisch gefallender Schnee für den Heimweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> "Schatz nur noch fünf Minuten, bitte denke an die zwei Punkte für den Winterpokal"!


 
Da kannste Gift drauf nehmen!


----------



## Google (26. November 2010)

Ich hoffe aber, dass ihr dabei standesgemäß Eure Helme aufhabt. Der Sicherheitsaspekt ist ebenso nicht zu unterschätzen. Als Erotiktipp empfehle ich außerdem Beinlinge 

@Alle, für Klingenberg habe ich ja leider keine Zeit am Sonntag. Ich biete deshalb etwas in unseren heimischen Gefilden an, natürlich mit Kaffeepause. Über die Strecke werden wir uns noch einig. Vielleicht zum winterlichen Hahnenkamm wenns da schneit 

*MTB-Tour am Sonntag​*
Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2010)

Beinlinge! Sowas haben wir net. Musste da gerade an meinen Dealer denken. Seine Tochter sagt immer wenn sie ihren Vater damit sieht, er würde aussehen wie ne Nutte.

Übrigens vielleicht schließen wir uns am Sonntag doch bei dir an. Bei der Kälte ist eine kürzere Fahrzeit als bis nach Klingenberg und zurück besser.


----------



## Google (26. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Übrigens vielleicht schließen wir uns am Sonntag doch bei dir an. Bei der Kälte ist eine kürzere Fahrzeit als bis nach Klingenberg und zurück besser.


Würde mich freuen


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Da kann ich ja noch einiges nachtragen, Matratzensport!



Ich würde das "Ehestandsgymnastik" nennen.


----------



## theobviousfaker (26. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich würde das "Ehestandsgymnastik" nennen.



Wie bitte? Denk doch auch mal an die jungen Leute! Bin doch kein strenger Katholik


----------



## Speedskater (27. November 2010)

Und was geht morgen ab?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. November 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und was geht morgen ab?


Also wir fahren nach Klingenberg zum Kuchenessen! (Chaotenkind + Kuchen = )


----------



## Google (28. November 2010)

Dann lassts Euch schmecken. Ich werde im NFH unseren traditionellen Streusel futtern.

Bis die Tage 


Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2010)

Ich habe mich weder für den Kuchen in Klingebersch noch im NFH entschieden, sondern für die herzhafte Pizza in Ober Ramstadt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (28. November 2010)

Pizza hört sich auch gut an  Na ja, wir (Matthias und ich) sind durchgefahren ohne Pause. War auch ganz ok.

@Alle, hier schon mein Dienstagsangebot. Diesmal wird sicher nichts dazwischen kommen . Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen!

*MTB-Treff Dienstag, locker​*
Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (28. November 2010)

Ich wollt nochmal dazu ne Kurzinfo geben:



Google schrieb:


> *Klick* Weihnachtsfeier am Samstag, 18.12.2010, ab 19:30 Uhr *Klick*​




Soweit dürften alle eingetragen sein. Maximal zwei Plätze sind noch zu vergeben, also anmelden falls noch wer Interesse hat 

@Dandy, kommst Du eigentlich mit Anhang?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Dann lassts Euch schmecken. Ich werde im NFH unseren traditionellen Streusel futtern.
> 
> Bis die Tage
> 
> ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich weder für den Kuchen in Klingebersch noch im NFH entschieden, sondern für die herzhafte Pizza in Ober Ramstadt


War sicherlich beides eine gute Wahl. Uns hat der Kuchen in Klingenberg auch super geschmeckt und Chaotenkind hatte gleich drei Stücke.  Vielleicht bekommen wir ja nächstes Wochenende wieder mal eine kleine Tour gemeinsam hin!? Ich werde wohl Samstag eine Runde fahren und wer mitfahren möchte, kann sich wie immer gerne anschließen.


----------



## Sabiii (28. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich wollt nochmal dazu ne Kurzinfo geben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hattest Du mal gefragt wg. meiner Essensangelegenheit?


----------



## Google (29. November 2010)

Ja, ich habe mit ihm gesprochen. Speisekarte inklusive Telefonnummer und Kurzinfo gebe ich Dir auf unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Tour, Ok?   Vielleicht schon morgen? 

@Bikeholic, da haste recht. Man müßte doch mal wieder was gemeinsames hinbekommen. Immer gerne aber irgendwie nicht oft realisierbar... Am kommenden Samstag z.B. bin ich schon für den frühen Nachmittag verplant worden (  ), so dass ich am Sonntag wohl fahren werde.

Gruß

Google

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snoooooow


----------



## dandy (29. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ich wollt nochmal dazu ne Kurzinfo geben:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi Google, ja, wir kommen zu zweit...


----------



## Sabiii (29. November 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe mit ihm gesprochen. Speisekarte inklusive Telefonnummer und Kurzinfo gebe ich Dir auf unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Tour, Ok?  Vielleicht schon morgen?


 

Morgen kann ich erst später fahren, da ich auf dem Geb. von meinem Cousin bin.

Leider.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. November 2010)

Schon die Winterreifen montiert? Wenn das so bleibt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann. Schnee auf dem Boden ist ja ok, aber solange das Gefussel noch von oben kommt, nein danke!

Schön übrigens Sabiii gestern noch am Main getroffen zu haben, als wir auf dem Rückweg von Klingenberg waren. Und ich kriege irgendwie langsam Halsschmerzen. Nicht mal die Zimtplätzchen, die ich mir gestern extra noch vom Bäcker mitgenommen, und jetzt gerade vertilgt habe, ändern da was dran.


----------



## Sabiii (29. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schon die Winterreifen montiert? Wenn das so bleibt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann. Schnee auf dem Boden ist ja ok, aber solange das Gefussel noch von oben kommt, nein danke!
> 
> Schön übrigens Sabiii gestern noch am Main getroffen zu haben, als wir auf dem Rückweg von Klingenberg waren. Und ich kriege irgendwie langsam Halsschmerzen. Nicht mal die Zimtplätzchen, die ich mir gestern extra noch vom Bäcker mitgenommen, und jetzt gerade vertilgt habe, ändern da was dran.


 
Ja, ich wäre aber lieber mit euch gefahren, anstatt alleine. 

Gute Besserung, Kleene!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (29. November 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schon die Winterreifen montiert? Wenn das so bleibt, weiß ich nicht, ob ich mich morgen aufraffen kann. Schnee auf dem Boden ist ja ok, aber solange das Gefussel noch von oben kommt, nein danke!


 Schnee von oben merkt man doch gar net. Rückzus von der Arbeit bin ich schön durch den Schnee gefahren. Ich freu mich schon richtig auf die morgige Tour  Winterreifen habe ich die ganzen, vielen Winter noch gar nicht besessen. Ich bestelle mir jetzt aber gleich welche. Denn gerne wäre ich auch morgen zur Arbeit gefahren....wenn aber der (teils Streusalz-) Schneematsch über Nacht nun anzieht, könnte es Richtung Ffm schnell ne Schlitterpartie werden  

@KLEENE, schnell (richtige!) Halsbonbons lutschen!! Mach ich auch immer.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (29. November 2010)

Was für Winterreifen meint ihr nu?


----------



## 8november2002 (29. November 2010)

Die Schwalbe Ice Spiker PRO 2.1 sind Hammer! 361 Spikes bei 650g und der Rollwiderstand im Gelände nicht höher als z.B. mit dem Nobby Nic. Vereiste Trails kein Problem 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## ICM2007 (30. November 2010)

Hi, 
ihr mit euren Spikerädern. 

Ich suche mir wenn der neue Bolzen für meine Sattelstütze kommt (ist unterwegs ab heute) nur noch Singeltrails ohne Salz  Ich habe das Glück in Feldrandlage zu wohnen ohne normale Straßen. 
Und dann teste ich einfach mal, wie ich diese Schneepisten mit dem Rest des Profils meiner Rocket Ron meistere. Zur Not wird im Laufschritt geschoben 
Gnadenlos ja, aber der Winterpokal sitzt einem ja im Nacken.   Wie wird das dann gewertet ? Laufen/schieben  und radeln im Wechsel?  
Irgendwie wirds schon gehen. 

Also wenn jemand auf dem Rodgaurundweg einen Läufer sieht der sein MTB im Galopp neben sich herschiebt, könnte ich das sein.  

Lustig, aber nicht weniger effektiv. Sollte nur dann besser die Asics anstatt die Spezialized anziehen.

CU irgendwie und irgendwann


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. November 2010)

Hab derzeit noch ein paar abgefahrene Nobbys auf dem Winterrad. Bikeholic war gerade im Wald und meinte, es wäre ganz schön glatt unter dem Schnee.

Ich schau also mal und entscheide mich dann kurzfristig. GGf. fahre ich auch mit Bikeholic und Siam ne spätere Runde. Momentan zieht es mich nicht wirklich auf Rad.


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2010)

Moin allerseits

Wir hatten gestern noch einen netten Snowride. Glücklicherweise hatte sich kurzfristig noch Matthias dazu gesellt, so dass ich nicht mich nicht alleine über den schönen Schnee freuen musste.  Die Hinfahrt bis zur B8 Parkbucht war ein bisschen abenteuerlich, -teils Schnee- und Eisglätte-, aber im Gelände war es schön griffig. Konzentriert fahren muss man jedenfalls allemal bei den Verhältnissen. Die bestellten Spikes sind schon raus, so dass zukünftig nichts mehr anbrennen dürfte.

*@Alle:* Morgen solls ja arschkalt werden, das ist eigentlich schon nicht mehr meine Temperatur (Google = Weichbär). Ich würde dennoch einen Ritt, allerdings nur am Mainradweg lang, wagen. Ich denke länger als 2 Stunden wirds nicht gehen (zumindest bei mir), *so dass wir dann auch erst um 17:30 Uhr Druckhaus starten könntenGelle?  *Hat jemand Interesse? Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie es derzeit auf dem Mainradweg ausschaut. Ich schätze dass es teils ziemlich glatt sein dürfte. Falls sich jemand für Donnerstag outet, könnten wir den Versuch starten. Ich mach dann einen LMB-Eintrag.

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Hi Google, auch ich hatte gestern meinen ersten Snowride. Im Wald war es gut zu fahren, überall wo Asphalt drunter war und es zwischenzeitlich antaute, war es ohne Spikes teilweise recht kriminell. Morgen Abend werde wohl auch ich eine Runde (2h) drehen, doch ob ich 17:30 Uhr hinbekomme bleibt abzuwarten. Bei mir ist 18:00 Uhr immer die machbarere Uhrzeit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin für diese Woche raus, die Rüsselseuche hat mich erwischt. Kamillentee und Hühnerbrühe ist angesagt.:kotz:
Dafür bekomme ich am Freitag meine Ice Spiker Pro auf den Wolf gezogen. Wenn sich die Seuche verflüchtigt hat, dürfte ab nächster Woche fröhlichem Radeln nix mehr im Wege stehen. Und wenn kein Spikes-Wetter ist, muss ich halt ab nächster Woche die Sau nehmen. Ist zwar ein wenig peinlich dass Teil auf WABs oder am Main zu fahren, aber es ist ja nur für die Winterzeit. Die Rennfräse ist seit Beginn der Streusalzsaison eingemottet und darf erst wieder im Frühjahr raus. Also richtet Euch schon mal auf Schneckentempo bergauf ein.


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bei mir ist 18:00 Uhr immer die machbarere Uhrzeit.


Weiß ich doch Ingo!. Ich möchte halt meinen Kleinen noch sehen bevor er ins Bett Geht. 18:00 Uhr ist dann einfach zu spät/knapp. Aber Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel: Nächste oder übernächste Woche könnten wir mal wieder eine spätere Zeit ausmachen und das mit Erdi01 verbinden?? 


Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Dafür bekomme ich am Freitag meine Ice Spiker Pro auf den Wolf gezogen.


Och Nööö!! Ich glaub das ist keine gute Idee! Ich ziehe meine Spikes auf das Scott und das passt dann ja gar net  (befürchte ich). Ich hoff, dass ich da auch noch ein bisserl Trainingseffekt hab wenn wir gemeinsam touren. Was sagst Du denn dazu Ingo?

Ps: Meine Spiker "ohne Pro" sind schon da  Ich zieh sie aber erst fürs WE auf.

Pss. Findet sich niemand für morgen ?? (wobei ich auch erst mal kältemässig schauen werde)

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2010)

eisbaer von erdi01 auf Flickr

*Was ... Wo ... Wer hat mich gerufen ...*

also ich habe von "The White Pest" jetzt schon genug und der Winter hatt noch nett ma begonne 

*@Loti*, also falls Du Freitag abend den N8Ride wirklich durchziehst brachst Du auf mich keine Rücksicht nehmen, das schenk ich mir 

*@all* OHNE Spikes geht in den Wäldern dank motorisierter Förster auch schon nix mehr außer Schlittschuhlaufen. Da muß ich wohl tatsächlich mein Hardtail samt Spikes für's WE aktivieren


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Och Nööö!! Ich glaub das ist keine gute Idee! Ich ziehe meine Spikes auf das Scott und das passt dann ja gar net  (befürchte ich). Ich hoff, dass ich da auch noch ein bisserl Trainingseffekt hab wenn wir gemeinsam touren. Was sagst Du denn dazu Ingo?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


Also ich weiß wie Chaotenkind aussieht und sich fühlt, wenn sie vom Radel purzelt.  Dabei ist es in der Vergangenheit erfahrungsgemäß schon häufiger mal nicht nur bei Schürfwunden geblieben. 

 Du weißt doch das sie bei ihren Purzelbäumen oft keine halben Sachen macht. (Sorry Anett! ... und ja ich weiß ... 

... ). Deshalb finde ich alles was zu ihrer Sicherheit beiträgt zielführend und in Ordnung. Der Trainingseffekt sollte eigentlich auch passen, dafür wird bestimmt schon der Rollwiederstand der Spikes sorgen. Außerdem wird sie mit dem Steppenwolf und Spikes wohl auch kaum langsamer sein als mit der Wildsau. Was soll da also nicht passen?


----------



## Google (1. Dezember 2010)

Ach! Ich bin soo doof! Ich hab doch glatt den Wolf mit der Sau verwechselt  Ich hab schon die Wildsau mit Spikes gesehen  Bei den ganzen Tiernamen kann man aber auch verrückt werden.

Vergessts 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> eisbaer von erdi01 auf Flickr
> 
> *Was ... Wo ... Wer hat mich gerufen ...*
> 
> also ich habe von "The White Pest" jetzt schon genug und der Winter hatt noch nett ma begonne


Hey hey ein Lebenszeichen! Dachte schon jetzt machen auch Eisbären Winterschlaf.  Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu lesen. Ich hatte Glück die Rüsselpest hat mich bis jetzt in Ruhe gelassen. 




Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@all* OHNE Spikes geht in den Wäldern dank motorisierter Förster auch schon nix mehr außer Schlittschuhlaufen. Da muß ich wohl tatsächlich mein Hardtail samt Spikes für's WE aktivieren


... und zumindest bei den Spikes sind wir jetzt schon zwei, drei ... oder wer auch immer sonst noch die Dinger aufzieht. Auf jeden Fall hat Siam mit Spikes richtig Spaß im winterlichen Wald gehabt. Der ist mir richtig davongezogen!


----------



## RedRum05 (1. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte heute auch mal ein paar Kilometer - trotz -6°C - fahren und ich hab genug. Der Winter hat es geschafft und Morgen wird mein Rolle aktiviert. Ergebnis der heutigen Ausfahrt:

- 2x bei Eis gestürzt
- nur am "Rudern" durch Fahrrinnen von Autos und Fahrrädern
- ein Autofahrer, der mich übersehen hatte und auf glatter Fahrbahn dank Vollbremsung vorbei rutschte
- nach 2 std. an Körperstellen die Kälte gespührt, wo sie defintiv nicht hingehört

Ich war zum Glück ohne SPD Pedale unterwegs und so bin ich immer nur in Zeitlupe "gestürzt" und konnte mich ganz elegand fallen lassen. Also mir macht es da keinen Spaß mehr und Spikes spare ich mir. Wenn ich mitm Rad raus will fahre ich auf der Straße. 

Trail am "alten Militärzaun":






Bei Münster im Feld:


----------



## loti (2. Dezember 2010)

Die Bodenverhältnisse sind schon grenzwertig. Ich habe trotz Spikereifen gestern einige Rutschpartien hinter mir. Zum Glück bin ich nicht gestürzt. Die für Freitag, 3.12. geplante
Tour fällt daher aus. Längere Zeit Rad zu fahren macht momentan keinen Spass.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2010)

Ich freu mich auf meine Winterreifen. Will zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr regelmäßig zum Dienst fahren und wenn es so bleibt werden sie, denke ich, mir gute Dienste leisten.

Vielleicht leiste ich mir irgendwann einmal einen zweiten Laufradsatz für die Winterreifen, auch wenn Herr Bikeholic meint, wenn ich dass mache, bräuchten wir keinen Herd mehr daheim, weil meine Stirn heiß genug wäre um darauf zu kochen. Versteh` ich nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (2. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und zumindest bei den Spikes sind wir jetzt schon zwei, drei ... oder wer auch immer sonst noch die Dinger aufzieht. Auf jeden Fall hat Siam mit Spikes richtig Spaß im winterlichen Wald gehabt. Der ist mir richtig davongezogen!



Wo habt ihr euch die ICE SPIKER Pro geholt??? Ich will auch Spikes, so schnell, wie möglich. Immer nur im Fitnessstudio kotzt mich jetzt schon an. Ist zwar effektiv, aber sooo öde. Und die ganzen Halbaffen da, nerven mich jetzt schon.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr euch die ICE SPIKER Pro geholt??? Ich will auch Spikes, so schnell, wie möglich. Immer nur im Fitnessstudio kotzt mich jetzt schon an. Ist zwar effektiv, aber sooo öde. Und die ganzen Halbaffen da, nerven mich jetzt schon.


 Das mit dem Studio kann ich verstehen! Geht mir auch immer so. Also ich habe mir meine Spikes im Internet bestellt und Chaotenkind kauft sich ihre im (www.radhaus-hochstadt.de - Hauptstrasse 53, 63477 Maintal, Tel.: 0 61 81 - 4 64 67) und Siam hat sich seine beim (www.fahrradladen-mauer.de - Goetheplatz 8, Rodgau - 06106  5239) geholt.

@alle: Hat jemand Lust morgen für 2-3 Stunden eine kleine Schneetour mitzufahren?


----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2010)

@Sabiii, ich hab meine auch online bei hibike bestellt....aber ohne "Pro". Innerhlb von zwei Tagen waren die da aber jetzt geben die schon eine Lieferzeit von 2 Wochen an. Wenn Du online schaust, dann prüf die Verfügbarkeit....und schnell bestellen! Oder eben die umliegenden Bikläden anrufen und reservieren lassen.

@bikeholic, ich wäre dabei. Sonntag könnte es schon regnen und ne kleine Runde am Samstag ginge bei mir  Vorschlag: Treffpunkt so 10:00 Uhr ?? Wollen wir mal rund um den Fernblick?....und da evtl. mal ne Pause machen? Muß aber nicht sein. Ich muß nämlich spätestens 14:15/14:30 Uhr zu Hause sein. *(Edit: Hat der Fernblick überhaupt auf? Ansonsten rund um den Buchberg und da rein..)*

Ist nur ein Vorschlag, ich kann mich auch anpassen und drehe ggfls. einfach ab wenns mir zu spät wird.

Wir sehen uns 

@Shopper, würdest Du mitfahren falls wir über die B8 kommen?
@Erdi01, Dir zu früh, Gelle?
@ Alle, bin gestern die Spikes schon gefahren, hier gehts gut!!

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (3. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle: Hat jemand Lust morgen für 2-3 Stunden eine kleine Schneetour mitzufahren?


 
Ich hab Lust und Zeit, aber ohne Spikes???????????  Ich werde noch depri, scheiß Wetter!!!


----------



## Sabiii (3. Dezember 2010)

Ach ja, ich hab mir jetzt doch das P 4 geholt. Das ist von der Ausstattung her besser und war günstig, da Auslaufmodell. Wurde um 200  reduziert.


----------



## Sabiii (3. Dezember 2010)

Ääähh, welche brauch ich denn? 26x2.10 oder 26x2.35????


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2010)

Ist derzeit nicht einfach, Spikereifen zu kriegen. Hab das letzte Paar Ice Spiker Pro im Radhaus ergattert. Jetzt hat er nur noch die Snow Stud da. Die haben halt nur ca. 100 Spikes pro Reifen, aber besser als nix. Soll auf Schnee aber ein guter Reifen sein und bei Eis ganz ok, wenn man ein wenig Luft ablässt, so dass die leicht seitlich angeordneten Spikes Richtung Boden wandern. Hätte auch den genommen, wenn er mir die Pro nicht doch noch hätte beschaffen können.

Alle Jahre wieder sind die Hersteller überrascht, wenn die Leute im Winter Winterreifen wollen.

Ich bin am Samstag leider mal wieder arbeiten, aber durch die Rüsselseuche fällt mir der Fahrradverzicht nicht ganz so schwer. Mal sehen, vielleicht fahre ich die Spikes morgen früh auf dem Weg zur Wache ein.

Aber jetzt was anderes:







fohns!


----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ääähh, welche brauch ich denn? 26x2.10 oder 26x2.35????



die 2.35er gibt es noch gar nicht, da kommt Schwalbe nicht in die Pötte.

Hier gibt es die 2.1er momentan noch in ausreichender Stückzahl, kann den Laden auch empfehlen, da kauf ich öfters ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2010)

@sabiii:
2,1 reicht völlig aus. Ich weiß ja nicht was für eine Felgenbettbreite Du hast, aber wenn es nur 17 mm wie bei meinem Wolf sind, würde ich keinen 2,35er aufziehen. Der könnte von der Felge hüpfen, wenn du mal mit weniger Luftdruck unterwegs bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (3. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die 2.35er gibt es noch gar nicht, da kommt Schwalbe nicht in die Pötte.
> 
> Hier gibt es die 2.1er momentan noch in ausreichender Stückzahl, kann den Laden auch empfehlen, da kauf ich öfters ...
> 
> ...


 
Also, ich hab die 2,35 er schon im I-net gefunden... . Bei Hibike... .


----------



## karsten13 (3. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Also, ich hab die 2,35 er schon im I-net gefunden... . Bei Hibike... .



die sind schon bei diversen Händlern im Shop, wenn Du nen Händler findest, der sie auch liefern kann, sag mir Bescheid 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Sabiii (3. Dezember 2010)

Also, ich hab se mir eben bei Bike-Discount GmbH bestellt. 62,95  für zwei Mäntel sind akzeptabel. Manche wollen ja noch mehr für haben... . 

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @bikeholic, ich wäre dabei. Sonntag könnte es schon regnen und ne kleine Runde am Samstag ginge bei mir  Vorschlag: Treffpunkt so 10:00 Uhr ?? Wollen wir mal rund um den Fernblick?....und da evtl. mal ne Pause machen? Muß aber nicht sein. Ich muß nämlich spätestens 14:15/14:30 Uhr zu Hause sein. *(Edit: Hat der Fernblick überhaupt auf? Ansonsten rund um den Buchberg und da rein..)*
> 
> Ist nur ein Vorschlag, ich kann mich auch anpassen und drehe ggfls. einfach ab wenns mir zu spät wird.
> 
> ...


Also ich habe schon mal etwas lockeres mit Siam und seinen neuen Spikes verabredet. Wir starten um 10:00 Uhr bei Siam in Klein Auheim und wollen allerdings um 13:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. 

Abgesprochen ist eine Waldrunde (flach) Richtung Darmstadt und das könnte dann sogar etwas für unseren Langschläfer aus Dietzenbach sein.  Da kommen wir nämlich durch! 

Falls auch das recht ist, kannst Du morgen um 9:55 Uhr zu mir kommen, dann fahren wir zusammen weiter zu Siam? 



Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich hab Lust und Zeit, aber ohne Spikes???????????


... wird es wohl ausgesprochen rutschig für Dich werden! Könntest allerdings an der Tannenmühle in Obertshausen um ca. 10:15 Uhr dazufahren!?




@fohns:


----------



## Sabiii (3. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... wird es wohl ausgesprochen rutschig für Dich werden! Könntest allerdings an der Tannenmühle in Obertshausen um ca. 10:15 Uhr dazufahren!?



Hmm, was sagst denn du dazu? Hop oder top? Ist mein erster Biker-Winter und kann das schwer einschätzen.


----------



## Adrenalino (3. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend!

Ist denn mittlerweile überall alles vereist? Bei uns im Wald bin ich diese Woche mit dem Crosser gut durchgekommen, heute aktuell zum schwimmen gefahren und keine Probleme.....ich dachte daran, am Sonntag mittag den Mainradweg mit dem MTB zu befahren, wie schaut es denn da mittlerweile aus?
Spikes bringen ja nur was wenn es tatsächlich völlig vereist ist, bei ner ausreichenden Schneedecke bin ich letztes Jahr mit meinen Continental Edge bestens durchgekommen - die zieh ich jetzt auch wieder auf  falls jemand eine Alternative sucht, die kann ich wirklich wärmstens empfehlen.

In FFM allerdings habe ich gehört daß in den Parks alles vereist ist, daher hab ich auch meinen Start beim Nikolaus-Duathlon im Niddapark am Sonntag abgesagt - Sturzgefahr ist zu groß 

Also, für aktuelle Streckenzustandberichte bin ich euch dankbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (3. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich hab mir jetzt doch das P 4 geholt.


Du wirst zufrieden sein, reicht völlig aus für Deinen Zweck 


Sabiii schrieb:


> Hmm, was sagst denn du dazu? Hop oder top? Ist mein erster Biker-Winter und kann das schwer einschätzen.


Schwierig Dir da einen Tipp zu geben. Das muß Du selbst herausfinden was Dir liegt. Es kommt natürlich auch darauf an welche Wege gefahren werden. Wenn Sie stark frequentiert und eben nicht geräumt werden, dann wirds ne Schlitterpartie. Besser Du probierst es einfach selbst aus (Ich bin diesen Winter das erste mal mit Spikes unterwegs... war aber nicht immer ganz ungefährlich oder gar nicht fahrbar)





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Abgesprochen ist eine Waldrunde (flach) Richtung Darmstadt


 Hab ich "anpassen" gesagt? Nö, flach will ich net. Das bin ich gestern und heute gefahren. Ich möchte die Spikes im Gelände testen  Ich fahre dann morgen alleine los.





Adrenalino schrieb:


> .ich dachte daran, am Sonntag mittag den Mainradweg mit dem MTB zu befahren, wie schaut es denn da mittlerweile aus?


 Och, bis auf ein paar kleine Streckenabschnitte gehts am Main eigentlich bis kurz vor Kleinostheim.

Grüße

Google


----------



## Speedskater (3. Dezember 2010)

Moin moin,

ich habe mir auch einen Satz Ice Spiker Pro bestellt.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Abgesprochen ist eine Waldrunde (flach) Richtung Darmstadt und das könnte dann sogar etwas für unseren Langschläfer aus Dietzenbach sein.  Da kommen wir nämlich durch!


Wann und Wo  

Dann kann ich's mir überlegen ob ich da stehe. Müßt nämlich mein Hardtail samt Spikes erst noch inner Nacht und Nebel Aktion einsatzfähig machen . Habe bislang noch keine Zeit gehabt ...


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Hmm, was sagst denn du dazu? Hop oder top? Ist mein erster Biker-Winter und kann das schwer einschätzen.


Also auf Asphalt ist auch auf den Landwirtschaftswegen alles vereisst. Wichtig ist halt dosiert zu fahren, um das Antriebsrad nicht alleine durch das Antreten ins Rutschen zu bringen. Ebenso in Kurven langsam zu machen. Wir wollen weitestgehens Wab`s (Waldschotterpisten) fahren und das würde ich Dir schon zutrauen. Die Rutscherei schult auf jeden Fall das Gleichgewicht.  Bist Du dabei?



Adrenalino schrieb:


> Guten Abend!
> 
> Ist denn mittlerweile überall alles vereist?
> Also, für aktuelle Streckenzustandberichte bin ich euch dankbar


Hi Adrenalino, auf den offiziellen Radwegen ist weitestgehens alles fahrbar. Schwierig wird es auf Nebenstrecken, dort liegt eine Menge Eis.



Google schrieb:


> Nö, flach will ich net. Das bin ich gestern und heute gefahren. Ich möchte die Spikes im Gelände testen  Ich fahre dann morgen alleine los.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Google


Schade dann eben ein andermal. Dir viel Spaß!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wann und Wo
> 
> Dann kann ich's mir überlegen ob ich da stehe. Müßt nämlich mein Hardtail samt Spikes erst noch inner Nacht und Nebel Aktion einsatzfähig machen . Habe bislang noch keine Zeit gehabt ...


Wir kommen eigentlich genau an Deiner Haustür vorbei. Würden ca. 11:00 Uhr vor Ort sein und dann weiterradeln. ... super Service was?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wir kommen eigentlich genau an Deiner Haustür vorbei. Würden ca. 11:00 Uhr vor Ort sein und dann weiterradeln. ... super Service was?


... wäre es wenn Du mir mein Hardtail einsatzbereit gemacht hättest  

OK, habe ich in der Zwischenzeit selber. Also dann morgen um 11:00 Kreishaus


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... wäre es wenn Du mir mein Hardtail einsatzbereit gemacht hättest
> 
> OK, habe ich in der Zwischenzeit selber. Also dann morgen um 11:00 Kreishaus


 Alles klar!


----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dir viel Spaß!


 Den habe ich jetzt erst morgen  Nachdem ich heutemorgen ins Wetter geschaut habe, scheint es nun doch erst gegen morgenabend ein bisserl zu regnen. Schneien solls schon ab heuteabend, so dass morgen ein Snowride auf frisch gefallenen Schnee sehr wahrscheinlich ist. Vielleicht schneits sogar während der Tour  Und wärmer als heute ists auch. Scheeeee!!

Die heutemorgen gewonnene Zeit haben wir schon für die Urlaubsplanung 2011 genutzt 

Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne bei meiner morgigen Tour dazu gesellen. Allerdings wird durchgefahren mit Ausnahme von Verschnaufpausen (Nachmittags gehts nämlich nochmal nach Rückersbach mit der Family zum Rodeln). Spikes werden empfohlen.

*Snowride am Sonntag​*
Bis bald im Schnee


Google


----------



## fohns (4. Dezember 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche!! 

Da vorher bei mir nix geht: bis zum 18.!!

Viele Grüße vom
fohns


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Dezember 2010)

Wir hatten heute eine super Schneeausfahrt. Dank Guide Siam und Erdi wieder einmal neue Wege kennengelernt.  Spikes sind allerdings sehr empfehlenswert bei diesem Wetter! 

@Sabiii: Keine Lust gehabt?

@Google: Dein LMB-Eintrag läßt sich nicht öffnen!


----------



## Sabiii (4. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Sabiii: Keine Lust gehabt?



Großes SORRY, ich hab gestern nicht mehr ins Forum geguckt und bin von ausgegangen, dass ich nicht ohne Spikes fahren kann. Allerdings hat Fritz dann heute Vormittag angerufen und wir haben ein Ründchen gewagt. Also, es geht auch ohne, nur wollte ich dann auch keine Bremse für die Spiker sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (4. Dezember 2010)

@Adrenalino, ich bin heute mal die Nidda von Zuhause bis Eschersheim entlang geradelt. Mit den 2,4er Mountain Kings war das null Problem, allerdings habe ich für 40 km 135 Minuten gebraucht. 
Mit einem Crosser wollte ich da nicht fahren.

Und als ich wieder zuhause war, lag das Paket mit den Ice Spiker auf dem Schreibtisch. Die muss ich morgen gleich mal testen


----------



## bone peeler (4. Dezember 2010)

Hóla... wollte mich auch mal wieder melden... 

Nicht das jemand denkt ich wäre verschollen oder so


----------



## Google (4. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Google: Dein LMB-Eintrag läßt sich nicht öffnen!


 Guuude, die Einträge lassen sich mom alle nicht öffnen. Also, wer morgen mit möchte, bitte bis spätestens 9:00 Uhr im Thread melden oder kurz per Handy durchphonen. Wenn sich bis dahin nämlich niemand meldet, dann mach ich mir kein Stress und fahre los wenn ich eben fertig bin.

Fängt grade an zu schneien  Hoffentlich bleibts beim Schnee!!

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (5. Dezember 2010)

Guten Abend 

Oh Mann, das hat heut ganz schön Körner gekostet  

Für Dienstag hab ich mal Mainradweg angesetzt. Eine gute Gelegenheit die Spikes einzufahren (was ich schon hinter mir habe).

*Mainradweg am Dienstag​*
@Alle, Sabiii, falls schon die Spikes da sind und die Gelegenheit zum Einfahren genutzt werden kann, können wir auch gerne 17:30 Uhr starten. Bei der mom Kälte reichen  2,5 Stundn Fahrzeit (Um Acht möcht ich gerne zuHause sein )

Gruß

Google


----------



## Speedskater (5. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe heute meine Spikes eingefahren.
Advent Snow and Ice Ride rund um Karben, das war konkret krass.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2010)

... und ich habe gestern den Rost von meinen Spikes gefahren, die Dinger rosten übern Sommer


----------



## Sabiii (5. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Guten Abend
> 
> Oh Mann, das hat heut ganz schön Körner gekostet
> 
> ...




Zur Not kann ich auch ohne mitfahren. Hat am Samstag auch geklappt. 

Freu mir!


----------



## ICM2007 (5. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,
ich kann noch gar nicht fahren :-( Arbeit und der Bolzen der Sattelstütze ist auch gestern erst gekommen.

Außerdem jetzt mit dem Regen ist das nur noch ein Sauwetter, da tobe ich mich lieber drinnen aus. 

@ karsten:  ich hoffe dir gehts gut.  DU fehlst uns im Team wir hinken mit 4 Mann ganz schön hinterher gegenüber den anderen Eisbären. Nur Jörg hat wohl viel Zeit zum trainieren.  Hau mal rein, oder woran hängts ?  

CU @all spätestens bei der Weihnachtsfeier


----------



## bone peeler (5. Dezember 2010)

@ Reiner: Ich fehle als mitbremser oder wie? 

Ähm.. ich weiss ja nicht ob Du alles gelesen hattest was ich zuletzt hier geschrieben habe aber momentan ist mir überhaupt noch nicht nach fahren. Bin immer noch leicht krank und hab ja auch noch mit anderen Sachen zu kämpfen. 

Aber einen Teil hab ich schon hinter mir... eine neue Wohnung! Wenigstens das ist schon mal in trockenen Tüchern und im Februar/März starte ich dann nach meinem Umzug neu durch.

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch ein Auto und ein paar g´scheite Designermöbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2010)

bone peeler schrieb:


> ...und ein paar g´scheite Designermöbel


 
Empfehlung: schau mal bei Meisser in Steinheim. Schee, aber leider ziemlich teuer.

@google:
Ich hab mich mal für Dienstag eingetragen. Fraglich, ob man da wirklich noch Spikes braucht. Es taut ja kräftig. Die Pro brauche ich ja nicht einfahren, die werden schon angespitzt geliefert.
Ich sollte jetzt nur noch die Klickpedalen runternehmen und meine alten Flats draufwerfen (lassen). Selbst bekomme ich sie leider nicht runter. Beim letzten Pedalwechsel hat mein Händler ne Verlängerung für den 17er gebraucht um sie abzukriegen. Gab gleich nen Spruch, was ich denn schon wieder gemacht hätte.

Also, ich schau mal am Dienstag auf dem Heimweg, wie es auf dem Mainweg aussieht und entscheide mich dann ob Wolf mit Spikes oder Sau ohne.


----------



## Sabiii (6. Dezember 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> die 2.35er gibt es noch gar nicht, da kommt Schwalbe nicht in die Pötte.
> 
> Hier gibt es die 2.1er momentan noch in ausreichender Stückzahl, kann den Laden auch empfehlen, da kauf ich öfters ...
> 
> ...




Also, ich hab jetzt doch keine Spikes, die bei dem o. g. Händler sind ebenfalls ausverkauft.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2010)

Bernd´s Bikeshop in Bruckköbel auf der Hauptstraße 3a, müsste letzte Woche mind. 4 Paar Ice Spiker Pro geliefert bekommen haben. Weiß ich von seinem Großhändler. Vielleicht ist noch was da.


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2010)

Mein Bikehändler hat leider auch keine Spikes mehr. Habe extra gefragt.

Ich denke auch, dass morgen keine Spikes von Nöten sind. Mal schauen mit was ich fahre.

Bis morsche dann 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (6. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Mein Bikehändler hat leider auch keine Spikes mehr. Habe extra gefragt.
> 
> Ich denke auch, dass morgen keine Spikes von Nöten sind. Mal schauen mit was ich fahre.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön. Bleibt es denn bei 17.30 Uhr? Dein LMB-Eintrag zeigt 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## Google (6. Dezember 2010)

Habs ganz vergessen zu ändern. Erledigt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2010)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> @ karsten:  ich hoffe dir gehts gut.  DU fehlst uns im Team wir hinken mit 4 Mann ganz schön hinterher gegenüber den anderen Eisbären. Nur Jörg hat wohl viel Zeit zum trainieren.  Hau mal rein, oder woran hängts ?



Disziplien und auch mal Training um 22 Uhr abends... mehr nicht 
In diesem Sinne - immer weiter für den Winterpokal 10/11 

@Karsten (bone_peeler)...
Wenn ich dir etwas helfen kann, lass es mich wissen. Handy Nr. hast du!


----------



## mtbFritz (7. Dezember 2010)

Bei mir wird es heute doch nichts mit der Mainrunde - komme nicht rechtzeitig aus der Firma raus und mit dem lieben Hund will ich auch noch gehen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß, gute Wegbedingungen und vor allem kein Regen !


----------



## Google (7. Dezember 2010)

Ok, ich weiß bescheid. Viel Spass middem Hund


----------



## Adrenalino (7. Dezember 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Adrenalino, ich bin heute mal die Nidda von Zuhause bis Eschersheim entlang geradelt. Mit den 2,4er Mountain Kings war das null Problem, allerdings habe ich für 40 km 135 Minuten gebraucht.
> Mit einem Crosser wollte ich da nicht fahren.
> 
> Und als ich wieder zuhause war, lag das Paket mit den Ice Spiker auf dem Schreibtisch. Die muss ich morgen gleich mal testen



Crosser fahre ich bei dem !"§$%&/(?=-Schnee eh net, nur MTB. Es stellt sich die Frage, ob die Anschaffung der Spikereifen bei dem auf und ab des Wetters tatsächlich lohnt 
Für mich ist aber erstmal Zwangspause angesagt. Rüsselpest. Ich werde brav die Füße stillhalten und nicht zu früh einsteigen, sonst bekomm ich des net los. Der IM 2011 ist zum Glück noch einigermaßen weit weg


----------



## ICM2007 (7. Dezember 2010)

@ Karsten:  Sorry , hatte nicht viel Zeit zum Lesen und weiß daher gar nix. 
Aber egal wie, ich wünsche dir gute Besserung und dass der Rest wie auch immer auch gut klappt. 
Und ich schließ mich Jörg an, wenn Du Hilfe brauchst, meine Nummer hast Du ja. 

Alle Gute


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2010)

Alles gestern Abend noch gut heimgekommen?

Daheim beim auspacken des Rucksacks übrigens festgestellt, dass ich die Regenhose mit dabei hatte.
Den nassen Hintern hätte ich mir also sparen können.

Aber die letzten 10 km waren richtig schön. Es lag ordentlich Schnee, noch ganz jungfräulich, ich konnte die erste Spur legen. Leider war er heute morgen schon wieder weg.


----------



## Sabiii (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, alles supi. 

Wie geht es Deiner Erkältung?

Was für eine Regenhose haste denn? Taugt die was?

Grüßlis


----------



## Google (8. Dezember 2010)

Ja, bei mir auch alles supi 

Mit Schmutzblech gehts auch ohne Regenhose! Mein Poppi war ganz trocken und sauber 

Morsche möchte ich unbedingt fahren. Noch wer?? Am WE siehts ja wettertechnisch wieder zum Kotzen aus :kotz:  Aber muß man das überhaupt noch erwähnen?? ...........................

*Update:* Tourenangebot wieder rausgeschmissen. Biken macht heute nirgendwo richtig Sinn 

Vielleicht können wir uns ja am WE bis zum Buchberg/Naturfreundehaus oder Fernblick durchkämpfen?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2010)

@sabiii: Jeantex irgendwas. Ist ganz ok, leider gibt es die Firma fast nicht mehr. Mangels Nachfolger Produktion eingestellt, wenn die Lagerbestände weg sind, macht der Laden leider zu. Müsste jetzt zum ende des Jahres soweit sein, soweit ich mich an das Rundschreiben von denen erinnere.

@google: meinst Du? Gerade lief ein Kollege per MTB hier ein. Es wäre ein wenig anstrengend im Wald gewesen, da noch keine Spuren gezogen sind und der Schnee recht hoch liegt. Aber ansonsten schön zu fahren. Er hat allerdings für seine 20 km von Daheim bis zur Dienststelle 90 Minuten gebraucht. Sonst schafft er die Strecke in 50 Minuten. Werde also demnächst 120 Minuten statt 65 Minuten für meine 25 km einplanen.

Ein Stündchen würde ich heute schon fahren wollen. Irgendwo, wo ein wenig Glatteis ist, damit die Spikes endlich zu ihren Ehren kommen. Auf dem Rückweg dann ins Radhaus zwecks Montage der Flats. Daher bleibe ich mal in unserer Gegend. Warscheinlich werde ich Richtung Wilhelmsbad fahren und dort ein wenig durch den Park schlittern.

*Update: *Kollege hat heute Morgen etliche Meter schieben müssen wg. umgestürzter Bäume aufgrund hoher Schneelasten. Werde also den Wald eher meiden.


----------



## BlackTrek (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich komme gerade aus dem Wald und muss sagen, es ist sehr schön, aber auch sehr anstrengend. Bei dem tiefen schweren Schnee helfen die Spikes wenig und man ist oft froh die Balance zu halten.

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Handy-Kamera:





















(Alles Wald zwischen Hanau, Bruchköbel und Erlensee)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2010)

Schön! So früh wäre ich gestern auch gerne unterwegs gewesen.

Aber dafür verkrümele ich mich jetzt gleich und gehe radfahren.


----------



## Sabiii (10. Dezember 2010)

Bei Hibike gibt es die Spikes erst wieder im September 2011.

So langsam hab ich keine Lust mehr zu suchen. Bis ich welche habe, ist ist das Eis geschmolzen...


----------



## BlackTrek (10. Dezember 2010)

Der Winter ist noch lang und die Händler wären ja schön doof, wenn sie da nichts anzubieten hätten. Bestimmt wird es bald wieder welche zu kaufen geben. Und es muss ja nicht Hibike sein, oder?


----------



## Sabiii (10. Dezember 2010)

Ja, hast ja Recht.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2010)

Google doch mal, ich habe meine Spikes online bestellt. Donnerstag angeklickt und Samstag waren sie da.

War auch gerade eine Stündchen mit dem Bike im Schnee spielen.


----------



## Sabiii (10. Dezember 2010)

Wo haste sie bestellt?


----------



## Lanzelot (10. Dezember 2010)

Bike Components hat noch Ice Spiker Pro auf Lager hab ich grad gesehen.

Gruss


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wo haste sie bestellt?


Bei folgenden Adressen hatte ich noch Verfügbarkeit gesehen. ... schau doch mal hier 

http://www.amazon.de/s/?ie=UTF8&key...orts&hvadid=5595684741&ref=pd_sl_9ag6tzsaxt_b

oder hier

http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/16982

oder hier

http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradteile/...faltbar-winterreifen-26x2-10 – 54-559 – 60030

oder hier

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...er-Pro-Evolution-Falt-Spikereifen::10220.html

oder hier

https://www.boc24.de/webapp/wcs/sto...6SDAENr4+BJpWO10zYcY7HgzOaDUOD5QFsuoyNHm9h/8F

... und den hier habe ich und bin gut zufrieden damit!

http://www.conti-online.com/generat...mtb/spezialisten/spike_claw/spikeclaw_de.html

Den Conti bekommst Du auch auf alle Fälle noch irgendwo her. Einfach mal bei Google eingeben!


----------



## Sabiii (11. Dezember 2010)

@ bikeholic: Wie lieb von dir, dankeschön.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (11. Dezember 2010)

*Ein Tourenangebot für Sonntag von
loti,
der zur Zeit nur mit Spikereifen fährt.*

*Sonntag, 12.12.2010, 11:00 - 15:30
Zum Seppche nach Schwanheim, 50 km
Abfahrt: 10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft: 15:30 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Eine gemütliche Fahrt durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald.
Lothar Klötzing (06103-64287, 0170-8323621 )*


----------



## Google (11. Dezember 2010)

Auch von mir ein Angebot, bzw. kurzfristiges Notangebot:

10:30 Uhr oder besser noch 11:00 Druckhaus, Mainradweg bis AB und zurück. Nach dem Motto: Hauptsache Bewegung 

Dir Tour findet nur bei trockenem Wetter statt. Mitfahrwillige am besten übers Handy anrufen, Zusteigmöglichkeiten gibts auch genug wenn nötig und erwünscht.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Dezember 2010)

Hi Frank und Volker, wir haben uns heute zum Wandern entschieden. Vielleicht gehen wir heute Nachmittag nochmal auf den Ergometer.  Dieses Siffepampewetter motiviert mich leider gar nicht und ich möchte es jahreszeitbedingt 

 gerne wieder so 

, so 

 oder so 

 haben.

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Siam (12. Dezember 2010)

Servus Leute,

wenn man das Wetter so anschaut könnte es ja Montag oder Dienstag abend (ab 18 Uhr) klappen. Ich war jetzt mangels Wetter und/oder Zeit auch schon eine Woche nicht mehr am Bock. Dabei habe ich jetzt 40 Zehenwärmer in der Schublade, die Kälte ist also nicht mehr das Problem...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2010)

Moin, moin

Volker hattste auch irgendwas im Kopf  Ich bin jedenfalls mangels Mitfahrer jetzt auch nicht bei dem grauen Wetter los weil ich mich alleine nicht motivieren konnte. Vielleicht hätte ich mich zu Deinem Vorschlag aufgerafft.

Nun wie dem auch sei. Deshalb habe ich mir kommende Woche auch wieder einiges vorgenommen. Hier mein Wochenplan 

 Montag mit dem Bike zur Arbeit und zurück
 Dienstag mit dem Bike zur Arbeit + möglichst matschfreie Geländetour. Hier die Anmeldemöglichkeit:

*Gelände am Dienstag, locker
*​ Mittwoch mit dem Bike zur Arbeit
 Donnerstag Gelände oder Mainradweg, je nach Verfassung, Eintrag folgt noch (Fürs Biken zur Arbeit wirds wohl zu kalt und zu viel)
 Freitag nix
 Samstag Weihnachtsfeier (davor evtl. Biken):

*Weihnachtsfeier am 18.12.10
​*
Ich würd mal sagen man sieht sich....Spätestens zur Weihnachtsfeier 

Gruß

Google

*Edit: Die Fahrten zur Arbeit fallen aus wegen Hochwasser!! :-((*


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin
> 
> Volker hattste auch irgendwas im Kopf



Ich habe immer irgendwas im Kopf, machmal sogar was anderes als radfahren 

Ingo und ich trafen uns gestern bei HiBike und überlegten heute zusammen zu fahren. Kam halt doch anders. Ich bin dann völlig plan- und ziehllos los, bei gefühlten milden 15 C Frühlingstemperatur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (12. Dezember 2010)

Siam schrieb:


> Servus Leute,
> 
> wenn man das Wetter so anschaut könnte es ja Montag oder Dienstag abend (ab 18 Uhr) klappen. Ich war jetzt mangels Wetter und/oder Zeit auch schon eine Woche nicht mehr am Bock. Dabei habe ich jetzt 40 Zehenwärmer in der Schublade, die Kälte ist also nicht mehr das Problem...
> 
> ...



... Ok, falls das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne am Dienstagabend eine kleine Runde drehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... Ok, falls das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne am Dienstagabend eine kleine Runde drehen.


... und falls die Runde zufällig gegen 19:00 durch Dtz. führt lasst es mich wissen


----------



## Google (12. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin dann völlig plan- und ziehllos los, bei gefühlten milden 15 C Frühlingstemperatur


 Du bist wenigstens los.... Na ja, ich freu mich schon auf unsere Weihnachtsfeier, da sehen wir uns mal alle wieder.

Irschendwann mach ich auch mal wieder später los über Erdirevier...


----------



## Speedskater (12. Dezember 2010)

So früh (10:30 Uhr), kann ich mich auch nur schwer motivieren.
Ich bin heute mit dem Schmuddelwetter-Singlespeeder um 13:00 Uhr 2 1/2 Stunden lang Nidda hoch und runter geradelt.

Ihr seid natürlich als Mitradler immer willkommen.
Wir könnten uns auch auf dem Hühnerberg treffen und eine Runde durch die südliche Wetterau drehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe immer irgendwas im Kopf, machmal sogar was anderes als radfahren


  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ingo und ich trafen uns gestern bei HiBike und überlegten heute zusammen zu fahren. Kam halt doch anders. Ich bin dann völlig plan- und ziehllos los, bei gefühlten milden 15 C Frühlingstemperatur


 Ja, wir konnten uns nicht motivieren. Sorry. Während des Frühstücks hat es geregnet, beim Auto fahren und auch beim Wandern. :kotz: Da war meine Motivation gleich null anschließend auch noch meinen Bock zu entschlammen. 

 ... wir haben am Hahnenkamm den ein oder anderen auch für mich neuen Singletrail erwandert. Chaotenkind wollte am liebsten gleich ihre Wildsau hohlen um die Wege abzufahren. Sind auch wirklich einige nette und flowige passagen dabei. 

Wie war es den draußen? Ein kleiner Wegezustandsbericht wäre hilfreich.

Besten Dank schon mal vorab.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und falls die Runde zufällig gegen 19:00 durch Dtz. führt lasst es mich wissen


  Wir lassen Dich wissen wo es lang geht!



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ihr seid natürlich als Mitradler immer willkommen.
> Wir könnten uns auch auf dem Hühnerberg treffen und eine Runde durch die südliche Wetterau drehen.


 ... das wäre schon mal eine Option! Falls die Zeiten und das Wetter passt.


----------



## Sabiii (12. Dezember 2010)

Also, im Wald ist es übelst schlammig - nix für Schlammallergiker, wie Google und Bikeholic!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2010)

Hab heute morgen meine Jeans von der kleinen Hahnenkammwanderung gestern im Augenschein genommen. Nur vom Wandern übelst eingesaut. Drehe heute nachmittag noch ne kleine Saurunde bei diesem herrlichen Wetter. Morgen geht nix, muss zum impfen und danach sind sportliche Aktivitäten für ein paar Tage verboten. Vielleicht am Donnerstag locker zum Dienst, aber mehr nicht.

Die Trails am Hahnenkamm sind fahrbar, haben gestern zwei Jungs getroffen, die das Eichhörnchen runter sind statt die WABs wie die anderen. Das was mich reizt geht, wenn man von oben kommt, nach der ersten Querung Eichhörnchen/WAB nach ein paar Metern links von der WAB in schönen Schwüngen Richtung Alzenau runter, quert einmal noch eine WAB und endet in der Nähe der Bombenkrater. Und Herr Bikeholic tut immer so unschuldig, wenn ich ihm sage wo ich lang will, nach dem Motto, wo denn, da ist nix, nein hier geht es nicht lang. Als ob er die Wege nicht ganz genau kennen würde. Immer wieder versucht er Verwirrung zu stiften. Gestern meinte dann irgendwann nur Mist, du kennst dich ja mittlerweile richtig gut hier aus.

Naja, werde irgenwann mal die Sau ins Auto packen, auf dem Parkplatz oberhalb von Alzenau parken, ganz gemütlich hochfahren und dann das alles abfahren, was der Herr mir gerne bei seinen Touren vorenthält.


----------



## mtbFritz (13. Dezember 2010)

Hey, was für ein Wetterchen  Schön war es heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren - alles trocken, nur da und dort ein wenig Eis. Gestern noch haben wir nachmittags im Schlamm gewühlt. Von mir aus kann es erstmal so bleiben !!

Morgen muss ich leider an einem Marathon-Meeting teilnehmen. Wenn das zu Ende ist, seid ihr schon lange auf Achse.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß
bis bald


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Dezember 2010)

Kleiner Lagebericht zum Mainhochwasser:

Zwischen Kl. Auheim und Hainstadt sowie zwischen Hainstadt und Seligenstadt hat der Main ca 150m den Fahrradweg überflutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (13. Dezember 2010)

In der Bulau und zwischen Erlensee und Langenselbold Richtung Kinzigsee kommt man auch nicht unter den Autobahnbrücken durch...


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2010)

Moin, moin

..........und im Oberrodenbacher Wald, Barbarossaquelle/Buchberg, etc. liegen noch jede Menge vereiste Altschneepackungen, die Wege sind teils komplett mit einer Schneedecke bedeckt 

@Lanzelot, warum hast Du das nicht gleich gesagt?  Du sprachst von vereisten Wegen und bist wohl davon ausgegangen, dass ich weiß das da noch Schnee liegt. Mitnichten! Mit Schnee habe ich überhaupt nicht gerechnet.

@Alle: Morgen solls ja wieder mehr schneien, ich möchte aber auf alle Fälle fahren. Ob Main oder Gelände, ob Spikes oder normale Bereifung können wir ja morgen noch kurzfristig ausmachen. Jemand Interesse und Zeit. Wann? 17:00 oder 17:30 Uhr? Sacht mal was!

Ich bin erst wieder heuteabend online

Gruß und bis bald im Schnee

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Dezember 2010)

Ich fahr morgen früh erst mal zum Dienst. Dann schau ich mir am Nachmitag das Schneechaos an und entscheide ob ich mehr will, als nur heimfahren. Wenn so viel Schnee liegt, dass ich die doppelte Zeit wie ohne Schnee brauche wird mir der Heimweg wohl langen. Bikeholic ist gestern Abend mit dem Rad nach Dietzenbach gefahren und meinte, auf den Waldwegen wäre teilweise Glatteis gewesen. Also nehm ich morgen den Wolf mit den Spikes und mache gemütlich. Melde mich morgen mittag noch mal.


----------



## Sabiii (15. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Alle: Morgen solls ja wieder mehr schneien, ich möchte aber auf alle Fälle fahren. Ob Main oder Gelände, ob Spikes oder normale Bereifung können wir ja morgen noch kurzfristig ausmachen. Jemand Interesse und Zeit. Wann? 17:00 oder 17:30 Uhr? Sacht mal was!


 
Ich würde sehr gerne, hab aber wieder Termine nach der Arbeit *kotz*. Werde dann erst spät fahren oder zum Cyber Cycling gehen.


----------



## Google (15. Dezember 2010)

Ihr macht mich noch fertisch!! Ich versuch auf alle Fälle meinen Hintern aufs Bike zu schwingen und los zu fahren!!!!!!! Meldet Euch (besser übers Handy) wenn ihr irgendwie könnt (und wollt)

Grüzi

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (15. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ihr macht mich noch fertisch!! Ich versuch auf alle Fälle meinen Hintern aufs Bike zu schwingen und los zu fahren!!!!!!! Meldet Euch (besser übers Handy) wenn ihr irgendwie könnt (und wollt)
> 
> Grüzi
> 
> Google



Kommt drauf an, wo Du langfahren willst 

Gruss


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2010)

So, heute morgen schon 1,5 Stunden zum Dienst gebraucht (ok, hab getrödelt, weil ich mal wieder zu warm angezogen war und nicht völlig naßgeschwitzt hier einlaufen wollte). Jetzt warte ich mal, was da kommt.
Am Main gibt es ein paar Schlittschuhbahnen, wo er über die Ufer getreten war und das Wasser jetzt schön gefroren ist, im Wald ist teilweise überfrorener Schnee. Die Spikes haben sich bewährt, man kann zwar keine Rennen damit gewinnen aber dort wo es glatt ist, ist es ein sehr entspanntes fahren.


----------



## fohns (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute, 

leider kann ich nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier kommen. 
Bin bis Montag krank geschrieben..

Ich wär so gern gekommen, es tut mir richtig leid. 
Schade 

Wünsche Euche eine schöne Feier und schöne Festtage!!

Viele Grüße vom 
fohns.


----------



## Lanzelot (16. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Fohns,

na dann wünsche ich Dir mal Gute Besserung 

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo Du langfahren willst
> 
> Gruss


Also wenn Du Main fahren willst dann starte ich 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Ich könnte Dich dann 17:20/25 an der Schleuse aufsammeln.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich mal, was da kommt.


Muttu mittommen!!! 





fohns schrieb:


> leider kann ich nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier kommen.
> Bin bis Montag krank geschrieben...


 Echt schade. Gute Genesung! Danke für Deine Info, Pizzacheffe hat mich schon gebeten am Freitag nochmal die tatsächliche Anzahl der Bären zu nennen 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Lanzelot (16. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Also wenn Du Main fahren willst dann starte ich 17:00 Uhr Druckhaus. Ich könnte Dich dann 17:20/25 an der Schleuse aufsammeln.
> Gruß
> Google



Da ich wohl einer der wenigen bin, der ohne Spikes unterwegs ist......wie schauts am Mainradweg aus, ist da viel überschwemmt bzw. vereist ?
Will ja nicht als Bremser mitfahren 

Gruss

Heute solls noch ordentlich schneien, ich werd also jetzt schon ne Runde drehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Dezember 2010)

fohns schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> leider kann ich nicht zur Weihnachtsfeier kommen.
> Bin bis Montag krank geschrieben...


Na dann erst mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Google (16. Dezember 2010)

Lanzelot schrieb:


> Heute solls noch ordentlich schneien, ich werd also jetzt schon ne Runde drehen.


Genau darauf hab ich mich gefreut...

Es war einfach klasse im Schnee 

@Alle, es sind  drei Stühle frei:

*Weihnachtsfeier*​
@Alle: Wer mag am Samstag ne Tour direkt zum Buchberg mit mir wagen? Wenn wir da sind und es geht ganz gut, können wir ja noch ein paar Schleifen drehen. Dann Einkehr damit wir schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf die Weihnachtsfeier bekommen  Startzeit wäre 11:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus. Spikes sind dringend empfohlen! Unterm Neuschnee wirds oft vereiste Spurrinnen geben. Tempo ist natürlich locker 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (16. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Echt schade. Gute Genesung! Danke für Deine Info, Pizzacheffe hat mich schon gebeten am Freitag nochmal die tatsächliche Anzahl der Bären zu nennen
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google



Ich werde leider auch nicht kommen, mir ist momentan net so nach feiern zu Mute. 

Wünsch euch viel Spaß und tut mir leid!


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich werde leider auch nicht kommen, mir ist momentan net so nach feiern zu Mute.


Schade  Haben wir ne Chance Dich zu überreden? Quatschen ist immer gut. Ansonsten quatschen wir mal wieder bei ner gemeinsamen Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Siam (17. Dezember 2010)

Da ich schon Urlaub habe bin ich Heute von 7:30 bis 11 Uhr eine Runde durch den meist jungfräulichen Schnee gefahren. War zwar echt ganz lustig, aber extrem anstrengend mit einem Schnitt so um die 8-10 km/h im Schnee. Ingo, da hast Du was verpasst...


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Sabiii (17. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Schade  Haben wir ne Chance Dich zu überreden? Quatschen ist immer gut. Ansonsten quatschen wir mal wieder bei ner gemeinsamen Tour


 
Ja, wir quatschen bei einer HOFFELTICH BALDIGEN Tour.


----------



## Sabiii (17. Dezember 2010)

Hoffentlich


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Dezember 2010)

Siam schrieb:


> Da ich schon Urlaub habe bin ich Heute von 7:30 bis 11 Uhr eine Runde durch den meist jungfräulichen Schnee gefahren. War zwar echt ganz lustig, aber extrem anstrengend mit einem Schnitt so um die 8-10 km/h im Schnee. Ingo, da hast Du was verpasst...


... wenn Du jetzte auf einmal auf extrem anstrengend stehst, können wir morgen ja auch eine Schneerunde drehen!?  Was denkst Du, kannst Du Dich freimachen? 



Google schrieb:


> @Alle: Wer mag am Samstag ne Tour direkt zum Buchberg mit mir wagen? Wenn wir da sind und es geht ganz gut, können wir ja noch ein paar Schleifen drehen. Dann Einkehr damit wir schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf die Weihnachtsfeier bekommen  Startzeit wäre 11:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus. Spikes sind dringend empfohlen! Unterm Neuschnee wirds oft vereiste Spurrinnen geben. Tempo ist natürlich locker


... ich denke mal wir schließen uns an.  Entgültiges Erscheinen melde ich dann kurzfristig. Nur noch eine Frage: Mut et denn schowieder de Buchberch sein?



Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich werde leider auch nicht kommen, mir ist momentan net so nach feiern zu Mute.
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spaß und tut mir leid!


... der Spaß am Feiern kommt oft erst mit dem Feiern. Außerdem kannst Du doch auch nicht den genzen Abend Trainieren 

 oder 

 oder 

 oder 

 sonst ist es später dann   vielleich so 



@Erdi: Falls Du heute Abend eine kleine Nachtausfahrt eingeplant hast, könntest Du mich gerne ab 21:30 Uhr auf meinem Heimweg von Dietzenbach Richtung Hanau begleiten!?


----------



## mtbFritz (17. Dezember 2010)

Mein Versuch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren war getrieben von Googles Schneebegeisterung von gestern Abend. Allerdings hatte die Schneehöhe in der Nacht noch "etwas" zugenommen. Musste umdrehen und aufgeben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Dezember 2010)

Ging mir heute morgen genauso! Gestern Abend noch mit nem kleinen Umweg durch das Schneetreiben vom Dienst nach Hause gefahren, war leider später geworden als geplant, da sich ein beratungswilliger Architekt verspätet hatte. Heute morgen dann motiviert um 6:00 Uhr gestartet. Nachdem schon der Weg am Golfplatz nicht fahrbar war, bin in ca. 30 cm hohem Schnee einfach stecken geblieben, Route geändert und über den teilweise geräumten Fußweg bis zum Bahnhof nach Dörnigheim gefahren, am Schwimmbad zweimal abgelegt, da wieder stecken geblieben, dann nach 3,5 km aufgegeben und wieder heim gequält. Am Ende 7 km in 33 Minuten und naßgeschwitzt, toll.

Bikeholic ist gerade mit dem Rad nach Dietzenbach. Mal sehen, was er sagt, wenn er wieder da ist. Jetzt sieht es ja besser aus als heute morgen. Der Schnee hat sich etwas gesetzt und ist teilweise schon schön plattgefahren bzw. -gelaufen.
Wenn positive Meldung, wären wir wohl morgen um 11:00 Uhr dabei.

@sabiii & fohns: Schade, wäre echt schön gewesen, haben uns jetzt doch recht lange nicht gesehen.


----------



## Google (17. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> .... ich denke mal wir schließen uns an.  Entgültiges Erscheinen melde ich dann kurzfristig. Nur noch eine Frage: Mut et denn schowieder de Buchberch sein?


Na ja, bei dem Schnee fällt mir kein kürzerer Weg ein wo auch möglichst wenige zuvor gefahren oder gelaufen sind. Für ne echte Alternative ab Druckhaus bin ich immer gerne zu haben. 





mtbFritz schrieb:


> Mein Versuch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren war getrieben von Googles Schneebegeisterung von gestern Abend. Allerdings hatte die Schneehöhe in der Nacht noch "etwas" zugenommen. Musste umdrehen und aufgeben.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Heutemorgen mußte ich mit dem Rad zur S-Bahn und von der S-Bahn zur Arbeit. Jesses!!  Teils konnte man gar nicht fahren. Höchstens da wo noch unberührter Schnee war. Und der war ziemlich tief. Aber gesternabend war das wirklich ne tolle Sache und eigentlich richtig schön, dass Schneetreiben ganz alleine mit sich zu erleben.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn positive Meldung, wären wir wohl morgen um 11:00 Uhr dabei.


Ei schön wärs. Man darf sich morgen halt nicht viel vornehmen und einfach locker los fahren 

Ich mach mich morgen einfach fertig und bin parat um 11:00 am Druckhaus 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen, von Hanau nach Dietzenbach und wieder zurück war alles SUPER!!!!

Werden dann wohl um am 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus sein.


----------



## Google (18. Dezember 2010)

Und dann bereden wir, was wir fahren  Es komt schon wieder gut runter 

Mit oder ohne Pause??


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Dezember 2010)

Leider! Am liebsten was flaches und nicht allzu lange. Bikeholic hatte gestern Abend im Wald ganz schön zu kämpfen und dabei ist er schwerer, walzt den Schnee schön platt, wo ich drin stecken bleibe. Der Rollwiederstand des Schnees sollte ausreichen um Bergauffahrt zu simulieren.

Eher ohne Pause, heute ist tagsüber hungern angesagt, um heute Abend richtig zuzuschlagen.

Grüsse
CK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Falls Du heute Abend eine kleine Nachtausfahrt eingeplant hast, könntest Du mich gerne ab 21:30 Uhr auf meinem Heimweg von Dietzenbach Richtung Hanau begleiten!?



Wer schreit da denn so  Ich hab's trotzdem nicht rechtzeitig gehört, aber sonst kann man das ruhig mal machen wenn bei uns der "normale" Winter endlich einkehrt. Die Schneemassen flashen mich gerade nicht so


----------



## ICM2007 (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,  
muss mich entschuldigen für das Fehlen an der Weihnachtsfeier.
Mein fahrbarer Untersatz streikt derzeit und mangels Ersatz und der miesen Temps bleibe ich doch dann lieber in meiner warmen Bude 
Ich hoffe ihr feiert ordentlich und für mich mit. Ich packe mir dann ´ne Pizza in den Backofen bei einem Glas Rotwein. 

Greats @ ALL


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
weil ich im nächsten Jahr gerne mal wieder eineige Klassiker fahren möchte und ein Teil von uns sich ja bereits auf der Eisbären-Weihnachtsfeier über das Veranstaltungsprogramm 2011 unterhalten hat, jetzt hier meine Vorschläge:

*Ausfahrt zur Burg Breuberg*

*Der Feldberg und seine Trails*
@Erdi: Für die Trailabfahren wollte ich Dich gerne als Guide mit ins Boot nehmen, wenn Du möchtest!? Falls nicht, könntest Du mir bitte die GPS-Datei von unserer letzten Trail-Feldi-Tour zur verfügung stellen?

*Mountainbikeausritt in das Herz des Spessarts *

*Mit dem Mountainbike auf den Spuren der alten Wallfahrts-Pilger (Eselsweg)*

*[FONT="][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7657"]Mountainbike Ausflug an die Ausläufer der Rhön zur Burg Schwarzenfels[/URL][/FONT]

[/FONT]* *[FONT="][FONT=Verdana][URL="http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7658"]Mit dem Mountainbike zum Gasthaus Bayrische Schanz[/URL]

[/FONT][/FONT]*Habe die Touren so gewählt das sie möglicherweise auch als Vorbereitung  für die Transalp dienlich sein könnten und hoffe natürlich auf  gleichgesinnte Mitfahrer. Die Startzeiten wurden so moderat wie möglich  gewählt, so das auch unseren Langschläfern ein wenig entgegen gekommen  sein sollte, doch bei den ganz langen Touren, ist eine frühe Startzeit  leider unumgänglich, individuelle Zustiegsmöglichkeiten sind jedoch  jederzeit machbar.
*[FONT="] 
[/FONT][/U][/B]@loti: Habe Dein Programm studiert, doch Lücken waren leider wenige in  der Zeit wo auch ich etwas anbieten kann und möchte.  Vielleich mag sich ja trotzdem jemand aus Dreieich anschließen, der nicht gerade bei Dir mitfährt?

Hoffe für Euch ist etwas interessantes dabei!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

[SIZE=4]Hat denn jemand Lust am 24.12.2010 eine ca. 3-4h Heiligemorgen-Tour zu radeln?[/SIZE]
[B][U][FONT="] 
 [/FONT]*

*[FONT="] 
 [/FONT]*


----------



## loti (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
war doch eine schöne Feier gestern Abend. Durch Norberts Hilfe kam ich dann auch schon um 0 Uhr 30 zuhause an.
Der andauernde Schneefall sorgte dann heute dafür, dass wir nur zur Obermühle in Offenbach-Bieber gefahren sind. 43 km und dafür haben wir fast 4 Stunden gebraucht.
Hier zwei Bilder von der Schneetour.
loti
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/19.12.-1.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/19.12.-2.jpg


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Dezember 2010)

Hut ab Lothar, Du bist ja echt unermütlich! 

@Volker: Meine Übersetzung auf dem Renner ist 53 - 39 auf den vorderen Kettenblättern. War das nicht genau die Kombination vor der Du gewarnt hast ... und wenn ja welche würdest Du nochmal empfehlen?

@alle: Die Weihnachtsfeier war gestern doch wieder mal ganz nett. Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut durch das Schneetreiben nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Sabiii (19. Dezember 2010)

bikeholic schrieb:


> hat denn jemand lust am 24.12.2010 eine ca. 3-4h heiligemorgen-tour zu radeln?*[font="]
> [/font]*




ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## loti (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bikeholic,
bei den meisten Touren habe ich ein Terminproblem, aber zwei sind schon vorgemerkt,
da können wir uns unterwegs treffen.
14.5. Breuberg
28.5. Trailtour Taunus
loti


----------



## Google (19. Dezember 2010)

@Ingo, gerne wäre ich bei Deinen Tourenangeboten 2011 dabei gewesen aber das ist jetzt alles einfach zu kurzfristig für mich. Wie soll man da noch planen? Kannste Dir net vorher en Kopp machen und rechtzeitig Deine Vorhaben ankündigen? 

Wenns passt, ich fitt genug bin und ich mich mental bei einigen Terminen so früh aussem Bett schälen kann, usw, usw..........bin ich natürlich dabei  Dich scheint die gestrige Weihnachtsfeier ja richtig motiviert zu haben 


loti schrieb:


> war doch eine schöne Feier gestern Abend.


Find ich auch 

@bikeholic, bei der heiligen Morgentour wär ich dabei wenn die Startzeit nicht allzu unchristlich ist. Alles andere ist mir egal. Bin froh, wenn man sich bei dem Shittewetter überhaupt noch drausen bewegen kann..Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

Bis bald im verschneiten Wald und hoffentlich nicht bei Mac Doof!!!

Google

Edit: Sabiii, darf ich Dich zur heiligen Morgentour mal richtig an meine Brust (zer-) quetschen??


----------



## Sabiii (19. Dezember 2010)

google schrieb:


> ...und hoffentlich nicht bei mac doof!!!



???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Volker: Meine Übersetzung auf dem Renner ist 53 - 39 auf den vorderen Kettenblättern. War das nicht genau die Kombination vor der Du gewarnt hast ... und wenn ja welche würdest Du nochmal empfehlen?
> .


Ja das sind die Heldenkurbeln, damit fahren die Profis. Ich kann nur jedem Hobbyradler raten auf Kompaktkurbel 50/34 umzurüsten. Das Problem dabei: Du mußt die ganze Kurbel tauschen, nicht nur die Blätter da anderer Lochkreis 130 zu 110 

Wegen Deinen Touren: Bin gern dabei, aber poste nochmal rechtzeitig. Ich liebe es ja ganz besonders wenn Monate vorraus geplant wird 

Wegen Heiligabend: Traditionell bin ich da immer bei Loti am Start ... kann höchstens die weiße Pest verhindern.


----------



## bone peeler (19. Dezember 2010)

Aloha... 

ich hoffe ihr hattet alle eine schöne Beisammenkunft gestern Abend in Hanau. 

Wollt nur mal einen kurzen Zwischenstand geben:

- eigenes Auto gekauft (von den mickrigen Ersparnissen die ich hatte, hoffentlich hälts ´ne Weile)

- morgen wird der neue Mietvertrag unterschrieben!!!

- Die Erkältung lässt aufgrund der langsam eintretenden Erfolgsmeldungen langsam nach!


Also ihr seht.. es geht Bergauf (ist übrigens trotz der vorgefallenen Sachen so leichter wie mit dem Bike )

Und Frauentechnisch seh ich auch wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels 

Da kann man also im neuen Jahr gern mal wieder Radeln gehen!


LG
Karsten


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> ???


 Ich wehre mich noch mit Händen und Füßen, mich vertraglich bei Mac Fit zu binden. Aber wenn das mit dem Wetter so weiter geht, sehe ich keine Alternative 


bone peeler schrieb:


> Und Frauentechnisch seh ich auch wieder Licht am Ende des Tunnels


Na, dann stimmts auch bald wieder biketechnisch 

@Alle, meine heutemorgen gefahrenen Wege waren zu gut 80 % Arschglatt  Nur gut, dass ich mein MTB mit Spikes gefahren bin. Wobei,......dass ist schon affig wenn man ein gutes Bike so zweckentfremdem muß....dann auch noch die Tonnen an Streusalz 

Habt Ihr schon mal ins Wetter für morgen geschaut??:kotz: Deshalb:

*Heute!! 18:00 Uhr!! **Druckhaus Tourenversuch am Mainradweg lang. Wer fährt mit?? *
Wenn überhaupt, dann bitte mit Spikes!! Ich hab Bikeholic angesimst, vielleicht kann er ja auch um 18:00 Uhr. Wer noch??

Gruß

Google


----------



## Siam (20. Dezember 2010)

Theoretisch könnte das auch bei mir klappen, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das zur Zeit der Mainradweg gut fahrbar ist. Nachdem es jetzt wieder etwas getaut hat dürfte einiges dicht sein...

Ich werde das mit Ingo mal abklären...

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Google (20. Dezember 2010)

Meinst Du mit "dicht" überflutet?? Nee, glaub ich nicht, am Donnerstag sah es gut aus. Sooo schnell gehts net  Man muß nur einen kleinen Umweg kurz vor Hainburg in Kauf nehmen. Meine Hoffnung ist halt, dass am Mainradweg der Schnee wenigstens einigermaßen platt getreten ist. Glatt kanns ja ruhig sein 

Im Gelände seh ich keine Chance zu fahren. Falls Du ne Alternative zum Mainradweg findest, sprich stärker frequentierte, platt gelaufene/gefahrene Wege, die besseres Fahren versprechen, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Dezember 2010)

Uiuiui,
nachdem die samstägliche Schneerunde mit Goggle und Bikeholic so schön war, hab ich eigentlich keine Lust auf dieses Siffwetter heute. Die Blicke der Spaziergänger im Wald waren Gold wert, die haben wohl alle gedacht, wir haben ne Vollmeise. Naja, kann schon sein. Und anschließend noch lecker Käffchen bei Google bevor es zur Weihnachtsfeier ging.

Nee, Spass beiseite, heute nachmittag kommt der Ablesedienst für Wasser und Heizung, da muss ich daheim sein. Bin also raus. Hoffe mal, dass ich ab Mittwoch schön zum Dienst radeln kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (20. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> ich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Google schrieb:


> @bikeholic, bei der heiligen Morgentour wär ich dabei wenn die Startzeit nicht allzu unchristlich ist. Alles andere ist mir egal. Bin froh, wenn man sich bei dem Shittewetter überhaupt noch drausen bewegen kann..Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


... ja habe mir ein Paar Ziele für 2011 vorgenommen Google.  

Super, dann wären wir ja schon mal einige Radler mit Interesse! Dann können wir die "Heilige Morgen Tour" ja schon mal eintüten, falls das Wetter mitmacht.  ... genaueres wenn ich von der heute startenden Dienstreise zurück bin. Am Heiligen Morgen wäre die Startzeit 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus doch Ok oder? 



loti schrieb:


> Hallo Bikeholic,
> bei den meisten Touren habe ich ein Terminproblem, aber zwei sind schon vorgemerkt,
> da können wir uns unterwegs treffen.
> 14.5. Breuberg
> ...


Ja Loti, habe auch gesehen das Du Dir für 2011 wieder mächtig was vorgenommen hast.  Doch an den zwei Termine, die auch bei Dir passen, können wir uns gerne unterwegs treffen und zusammen fahren.  



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja das sind die Heldenkurbeln, damit fahren die Profis. Ich kann nur jedem Hobbyradler raten auf Kompaktkurbel 50/34 umzurüsten. Das Problem dabei: Du mußt die ganze Kurbel tauschen, nicht nur die Blätter da anderer Lochkreis 130 zu 110
> 
> Wegen Deinen Touren: Bin gern dabei, aber poste nochmal rechtzeitig. Ich liebe es ja ganz besonders wenn Monate vorraus geplant wird
> 
> Wegen Heiligabend: Traditionell bin ich da immer bei Loti am Start ... kann höchstens die weiße Pest verhindern.


Na dann werde ich mal schauen ob ich mit den Kurbeln noch etwas ändern kann. Bei Deiner Beschreibung fange ich nämlich direkt hier am PC an zu tranpirieren und das weniger aus Vorfreude. 

... schade das Du am Heiligen Morgen nicht dabei bist. 




Siam schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte das auch bei mir klappen, aber ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das zur Zeit der Mainradweg gut fahrbar ist. Nachdem es jetzt wieder etwas getaut hat dürfte einiges dicht sein...
> 
> Ich werde das mit Ingo mal abklären...
> 
> ...


Hi Thomas, ich bin erst Mittwoch abend wieder im Lande. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja das sind die Heldenkurbeln, damit fahren die Profis.


 
Tja, wenn auf dem Rahmen "Team Pro" draufsteht, ist halt auch Pro drin!


----------



## Speedskater (21. Dezember 2010)

Habe gerade einen Ausritt durch den Schnee hinter mir. Einmal rund um das Kaff, 21 km in 2 h 15 min. War super, aber bei dem Schnee braucht man noch nicht mal Steigungen, um den Puls hoch zu treiben 

Das Bike beibt einfach im Schnee stehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Dezember 2010)

Hey, da waren wir ja letzten Samstag besser. 24 km in 2:07 h waren es bei mir. Und extra noch einmal um den Block gefahren, um die 24 km voll zu machen.
Aber ganz schön anstrengend. Und da wollte jemand auf den Buchberg. Zum Glück hat er sich überreden lassen, doch lieber flach zu fahren. Der Rollwiderstand war durchaus ausreichend.
Wenn wir nicht solche Fahrtechnik- und Konditionskrüppel wären, könnten wir uns dergleichen ja sparen. Aber so muss man halt was tun, um im Sommer schneller und eleganter unterwegs zu sein.



Jetzt hoffen wir mal, dass es morgen wenigstens so weit von oben trocken ist, dass ich mit dem Radl zum Dienst kann. Heute war es eklig, da hatte ich keine Lust.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2010)

*Happy x-mas and a happy new year

wünsch ich alles hier !!!​*

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5283303349/]
	
 
Happy x-mas von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]

Ja ich weis kleines Bäumchen, dafür ist das Geschenk etwas größer ausgefallen. Bei mir war heute schon Bescherung ​


----------



## Speedskater (22. Dezember 2010)

Ich habe mir zu Weihnachten auch was geschenkt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2010)

Mit so vornehmen Sachen kann ich hier nicht aufwarten. Ist nur ne KS geworden, ohne Lenkerbedienhebelchen. Weil, net noch einen Zug und noch ein Hebelchen am Lenker.


----------



## drinkandbike (23. Dezember 2010)

mein Weihnachtsgeschenk ist auch recht klein (16,5 Zoll)  ...aber dafür fein verarbeitet


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, das ist nur ein Fussel da an der oberen Schweißnaht.

Hättste vor dem fotographieren schon mal abstauben können, das gute Stück!


----------



## drinkandbike (23. Dezember 2010)

Fussel oder eher Katzenhaar (die schnapp ich mir....)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## g-wa (23. Dezember 2010)

Servus Eisbären,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter, der Radtrikos bedruckt. Eure gefallen mir ganz gut. Wo habt Ihr die machen lassen? Wisst Ihr noch, was ihr bezahlt habt? Ich weiss, dies ich abhängig von vielen Faktoren, aber ungefähr. Dank euch.
Grüße und frohes Weihnachtsfest
g-wa


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat denn jemand Lust am 24.12.2010 eine ca. 3-4h Heiligemorgen-Tour zu radeln?


Also für mich sieht das Wetter momentan eher :kotz:aus und darüber   ich mich sehr. Will sagen, dass ich bei den angekündigten 3° Celsius morgen eigentlich keine Lust habe im Schneeregen herumzufahren. Falls das Wetter sich kurzfristig bessern sollte, können wir gerne spontan eine Runde drehen!?


----------



## BlackTrek (23. Dezember 2010)

@g-wa: Die sind von Owayo. Die Trikots sind empfehlenswert.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Also für mich sieht das Wetter momentan eher :kotz:aus und darüber   ich mich sehr. Will sagen, dass ich bei den angekündigten 3° Celsius morgen eigentlich keine Lust habe im Schneeregen herumzufahren. Falls das Wetter sich kurzfristig bessern sollte, können wir gerne spontan eine Runde drehen!?



Ich hätte schon Lust, aber ich habe das heute versucht. Durch den Schneematsch kommt man nur schwer durch. :kotz: 
Die Spikes passen nicht auf das Schmuddelwetter-Bike, weil sie an den Schutzblechen schleifen  . Und ohne Schutzbleche spritzt das Wasser ans Gesäß  . Macht nur bei Temperaturen unter 0 Spaß.


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2010)

@Bikeholic, alle, ich schau morgen raus wie das Wetter ist und entscheide spontan. Wenn ich fahre dann Strasse. Und zwar Kahl Hohl hoch und wieder runter, Alzenau, Wasserlos, Oberrodenbach, Niederrodenbach, Wolfgang, Großauheim etc... Keine Pause. Alles nach dem Motto "Hauptsache Bewegung" 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (23. Dezember 2010)

@ bikeholic & google: Sagt ihr mir via Handy Bescheid, ob ihr morgen früh fahrt? Ich will auf jeden Fall, scheiß egal, wie!!!!


----------



## Google (23. Dezember 2010)

Ahööö.... Wenns irgendwie geht, fahr ich. Ich schick Dir rechtzeitig ne sms


----------



## Sabiii (23. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Ahööö.... Wenns irgendwie geht, fahr ich. Ich schick Dir rechtzeitig ne sms


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2010)

@drinkandbike, und warum haste Dein 29er Flash wieder vertickt? Haste Dich an den furchbaren Proportionen endlich satt gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, alle, ich schau morgen raus wie das Wetter ist und entscheide spontan. Wenn ich fahre dann Strasse. Und zwar Kahl Hohl hoch und wieder runter, Alzenau, Wasserlos, Oberrodenbach, Niederrodenbach, Wolfgang, Großauheim etc... Keine Pause. Alles nach dem Motto "Hauptsache Bewegung"
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


Dann sag mal rechtzeitig Bescheid, eventuell schließen wir uns an! Wobei ich zum Kochen spätestens um 15:30 Uhr wieder zurück sein muß und Chaotenkind glaube ich noch früher.



Sabiii schrieb:


> @ bikeholic & google: Sagt ihr mir via Handy Bescheid, ob ihr morgen früh fahrt? Ich will auf jeden Fall, scheiß egal, wie!!!!






Google schrieb:


> Ahööö.... Wenns irgendwie geht, fahr ich. Ich schick Dir rechtzeitig ne sms


Mir bitte auch!



 @Alle: 

  Schöne Weihnachten!


----------



## drinkandbike (24. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @drinkandbike, und warum haste Dein 29er Flash wieder vertickt? Haste Dich an den furchbaren Proportionen endlich satt gesehen




weil ich nicht 4 Räder im Keller brauch und mein Moots auch fertig werden will


----------



## Google (24. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


>


  Mit dem Knutschi wirds leider nix. Eisregen haben wir schon und laut Wetterradar wirds noch schlimmer!!

Schade, wäre gerne ne Runde gefahren.
*
Ich wünsch Euch auch ganz tolle Weihnachten*

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2010)

Google schrieb:


> Schade, wäre gerne ne Runde gefahren.


Dachte ich heute morgen auch beim Blick aus dem Fenster  Aber jetzt sieht's doch ganz brauchbar aus - ich bin dann mal draußen ...


----------



## loti (24. Dezember 2010)

Erwin und ich haben unsere Weihnachtstour hinter uns. Jetzt kann der große Schneefall kommen.



URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803771]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL]​Ich wünsche allen Fröhliche Weihnachten!
loti
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803774]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/URL]​


----------



## Sabiii (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche auch allen schöne Weihnachten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dachte ich heute morgen auch beim Blick aus dem Fenster  Aber jetzt sieht's doch ganz brauchbar aus - ich bin dann mal draußen ...



... und muß Euch sagen, es weihnachtet sehr  

Eine kleine Weihnachtsgeschichte 

*Der Weihnachtsmann, eine Zeitreise zwischen Heldentum und Wahnsinn 
*
Es begann mit einem Blick in den Spiegel *Geistesblitz* ... 
eine viertel Stunde später wieder der Blick in den Speigel. 
Mich sah eine vermummte Gestalt in roter Jacke und roter Bommelmütze an *staun*

Ich habe den *Weihnachtsmann*  gesehen.

Kurz darauf begentete er mir wieder untem im Stall, 
er holte sein "Rudi the red Nose Cannondale" raus. 

Und weg war er ...

Es wird immer kälter das Schneetreiben immer stärker 
aber er lässt sich nicht beirren. 
Ihm begenen erste Spaziergänger, sie grinsen bis über beide Ohren, 
er erwiedert ein züntiges Ho Ho und wünscht frohes Fest. 
Die erste Family mit Kleinem begegnet ihm. 
Das Kleine bekommt den Mund gar nicht mehr zu 
und die Eltern staunen über den Weihnachtsman. 

Er ist ein Held! 

Aber warum hatt er keine kleinen Schockonikoläuse zum verteilen dabei  

Nächtes Jahr ...

Er dreht ab in den Wald. 
Es wird immer kälter, die "Pampe" im Wald zieht an, 
entwickelt sich immer mehr zu tiefgefrohrenen Backsteinen und Randsteinen ... mitten im Wald,

er ist zum Wahnsinnigen geworden, 

da geht fast nix mehr und er sucht nach einiger Zeit den Weg nach draußen.

Hah, ein Radweg. 
Die Spikes verliehren auf Aspahlt zumehmens Ihren Schrecken, 
der Radweg schneit zu. 

Er fährt und fährt, die Blicke der Anderen wechseln zwischen Verwunderung, Bewunderung und Ungläubigkeit  

Er ist wieder der Held  

Auf einmal tauchen die ersten kleinen Schneewehen auf dem Radweg auf,
er natürlich mitten durch. 
Wirkt fast wie eine Vollbremsung  
Es wird immer weißer, die Wehen immer höher und @Home ist noch weit. 

Er muß doch Wahnsinnig sein,

aber egal jetzt, da muß er jetzt durch, 
und mit hilfe seines "Rudi the red Nose Cannondale"
hatt er's dann auch wieder heim geschafft ​


----------



## bone peeler (24. Dezember 2010)

@ Erdi01: Schee g´schicht!

@ Alle: Frohe Weihnachten (auch wenn das Fest für mich momentan keine Rolle spielt)

Also hier war das Wetter heut echt sch****... erst Eisregen und seit ein paar Stunden Schnee ohne Ende...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2010)

Hi zusammen, wer hat Lust morgen Vormittag ab 09:30 Uhr eine kleine Schneetour  zu radeln?


----------



## Sabiii (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab Lust, aber sooo früh schon? 

Kannst ja mal ne SMS schreiben.


----------



## Google (25. Dezember 2010)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> hatt er's dann auch wieder heim geschafft ​


...und war noch ganz geflasht, dass er uns diese romaaaantische Geschicht erzählen mußt 

Heutemorgen ist bei mir nix drin mit fahren, wir müßen pünktlich zum Essen.

Ich werde heutenachmittag gegen 14:00 Uhr starten. Ich werds mit Spikes und über Asphalt nach Hörstein, hoch nach Hohl und zurück versuchen. So um die 1,5 - 2 Stunden. Falls sich jemand spontan anschliessen möchte, hier melden, bzw. ab 11:45 Uhr übers Handy

Grüße

Google


----------



## loti (25. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Erdi01,
hier mal ein Bild von meinem letzten Besuch bei Wellmann für den "Cannondäler"



und für alle Triathleten ein nettes Video bei youtoube
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XAp2AuzJu8"]YouTube        - Weihnachtsmann Triathlon WM 2010/ Santa Claus triathlon worldchampionship 2010 in Oberhaag/Austria[/nomedia]

loti


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Dezember 2010)

@Loti, jaja das Teilchen hatte ich auch schon mal live beim Wellmann gesehen  Die Weihnachtswichtel sind auch


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2010)

Scheee viel Schnee wars!  Anbei ein paar Impressionen vom 25.12.2010:






Fotograf und Guide





Radels die wie von Zauberhand alleine im Schnee stehen





Winterdienst im Einsatz: Schneefräse 1





Schneefräse 1 bei der Arbeit 





Schneefräse 1 & 2 bei der Arbeit





Spurenlegen ... 2 mal mit und einmal ohne Spikes





... und das ging auch ohne Spikes sehr ordentlich


----------



## RedRum05 (25. Dezember 2010)

- Frohe Weihnachten -​
Mich treibt es bei dem Wetter nicht mit dem Rad nach draußen. Ich schnapp lieber den Schlitten oder die Laufschuhe.
Am Mainzer Berg kann man sich wunderbar blaue Flecken beim Rodeln holen - nur so ein Tipp 

Genießt die Feiertage und ich wünsch allen schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr - bin dann mal im Urlaub


----------



## Sabiii (26. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Scheee viel Schnee wars!  Anbei ein paar Impressionen vom 25.12.2010:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Toll war es, ich will wieder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (27. Dezember 2010)

Dienstag, 28.12.2010, 11:00 - 16:00	
Tour zum Bembelsche in Raunheim
ca. 50 km, eben
Eine Runde um den Flughafen und am Main entlang zurück nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt:                11:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz 
Ankunft:                16:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

Und natürlich  gibt es auch die Mittwochs-Tour am 29.12. um 18 Uhr 30
und die Silvester-Tour am 31.12. um 10 Uhr.

loti


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2010)

Hat zufällig jemand Lust heute Morgen eine Runde zu drehen? (ca. 2h)


----------



## IronShit (28. Dezember 2010)

Moin zusammen!!
Heut morgen ist wohl rum...würd gern heut Nachmittag ne lockerer Runde fahren - ca. 3h am Mainradweg. Irgendwer spontan dabei?
Würde Treffpunkt 15.00 Druckhaus vorschlagen.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2010)

IronShit schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!!
> Heut morgen ist wohl rum...würd gern heut Nachmittag ne lockerer Runde fahren - ca. 3h am Mainradweg. Irgendwer spontan dabei?
> Würde Treffpunkt 15.00 Druckhaus vorschlagen.



... leider zu spät, komme gerade vom Mainradweg und rund um Seligenstadt zurück. Alles gut fahrbar, wenn auch stellenweise nicht gestreut. Schneedecke ist zumeist festgetreten und läßt sich langsam jedoch gut überfahren. Habe für meine Standardstrecke die ohne Schnee ca. 1:40h dauert heute 3h gebraucht.

@alle: Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag 14:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus ca. 3h zu fahren?


----------



## Sabiii (28. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... leider zu spät, komme gerade vom Mainradweg und rund um Seligenstadt zurück. Alles gut fahrbar, wenn auch stellenweise nicht gestreut. Schneedecke ist zumeist festgetreten und läßt sich langsam jedoch gut überfahren. Habe für meine Standardstrecke die ohne Schnee ca. 1:40h dauert heute 3h gebraucht.
> 
> @alle: Hat jemand Lust am Donnerstag 14:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus ca. 3h zu fahren?




Anstrengend, aber schee war´s, vor allem so ohne Frühstück... 

Donnerstag bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Anstrengend, aber schee war´s, vor allem so ohne Frühstück...
> 
> Donnerstag bin ich dabei.



Dann bist Du also gut nach Hause gekommen und hast den beschriebenen Weg gleich gefunden!? 

Also dann Donnerstag!  ... Chaotenkind schließt sich ebenfalls an! 

Wenn Du Donnerstag bis zum Druckhaus mit dem Bike kommen würdest, könntest Du an der Tannenmühle wieder aussteigen. Ich wollte die heutige Tour nochmal in umgekehrter Richtung abradeln.


----------



## Sabiii (28. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann bist Du also gut nach Hause gekommen und hast den beschriebenen Weg gleich gefunden!?
> 
> Also dann Donnerstag!  ... Chaotenkind schließt sich ebenfalls an!
> 
> Wenn Du Donnerstag bis zum Druckhaus mit dem Bike kommen würdest, könntest Du an der Tannenmühle wieder aussteigen. Ich wollte die heutige Tour nochmal in umgekehrter Richtung abradeln.



Alles klärchen!!!


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2010)

Mit heute Morgen hat nicht geklappt. Main Radweg wie langweilig.

Ich bin, Nidda bis Gronau, Nidder bis Niederdorfelden, Modelflugplatz,  Hohe Strasse bis Kilianstädten, durch den Wald nach Büdesheim und zurück nach Karben. 26 km in 3 h.

Zu Dönerstag: um 14 Uhr bin ich dann auch schon wach, werden Spikes benötigt? 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## jusytoch (28. Dezember 2010)

Servus Speedskater,
unser treffen von heute auf der Hohen Strasse, ich war`s 
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2010)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mit heute Morgen hat nicht geklappt. Main Radweg wie langweilig.
> 
> Ich bin, Nidda bis Gronau, Nidder bis Niederdorfelden, Modelflugplatz,  Hohe Strasse bis Kilianstädten, durch den Wald nach Büdesheim und zurück nach Karben. 26 km in 3 h.
> 
> ...



Nein, Spikes werden nicht benötigt! ... und von den 41Km waren nur 16Km Mainradweg dabei. Dann bis Dönerstag.


----------



## karsten13 (29. Dezember 2010)

g-wa schrieb:


> bin auf der Suche nach einem Anbieter, der Radtrikos bedruckt. Eure gefallen mir ganz gut. Wo habt Ihr die machen lassen? Wisst Ihr noch, was ihr bezahlt habt? Ich weiss, dies ich abhängig von vielen Faktoren, aber ungefähr.



in der aktuellen Tour gibt es dazu einen Artikel mit Vergleich von 17 Anbietern.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Sabiii (29. Dezember 2010)

Wie komme ich am Schnellsten und Sichersten mit dem Bike von O´hausen zum Druckhaus?


----------



## loti (30. Dezember 2010)

Das Jahr 2010 ist fast beendet und wir haben es geschafft. Unsere "Mit Tempo durchs Gelände-Truppe" ist jeden Mittwoch dieses Jahr gefahren.
Einige sind in den letzten Wochen dann lieber gelaufen. 
Hier ein Bild vom letzten Start:



Für mich wurde die Tour leider etwas unerfreulich. Mitten im Wald plötzlich ein Krachen - sofort angehalten- und das Maleur war groß.
Das Ausfallende war abgebrochen und das Schaltwerk hing zwischen Reifen und Rahmen fest.
Alles auseinandergebaut, die Kette gekürzt und als Singlespeeder nach Hause gefahren.







Meine Tour am 31.12. findet natürlich trotzdem statt. Ich habe ja nicht nur ein Rad.
loti
Freitag, 31.12.2010, 
Silvester-Tour
60 km, eben - da zuviel Schnee
Abfahrt:                10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:                16:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Die Silvesterstour führt durchs Ried nach Weiterstadt.Nach der Einkehr in einer Gaststätte geht es auf einem anderen Weg zurück nach Dreieich.
Helmpflicht!
Lothar Klötzing (06103-64287 , 0170-8323621 )


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wie komme ich am Schnellsten und Sichersten mit dem Bike von O´hausen zum Druckhaus?


Am besten genau so zurück bis zu dem Punkt, wo wir uns bei der letzten Tour trennten. Dann auf die Strasse abbiegen, auf die ich nach Steinheim einbog (Darmstädter Str.) und ihr bis zum Ende folgen. Dann rechts nach Steinheim abbiegen, ist dann immer noch die Darmstädter Str. und dann am Ende der Darmstädter Str. rechts Richtung Klein Auheim halten (Strasse heißt Steinheimer Vorstadt), nach dem Ortsende Steinheim links, den Hainberg herunter Richtung Klein Auheim und vor der Autobahn*unter*fahrung links abbiegen. Dann stehst Du davor.

... so würde zumindest ich an Deiner Stelle fahren.

Bis 14:00 Uhr.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2010)

... falls Du Schwierigkeiten mit dem Finden hast klingel einfach durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (30. Dezember 2010)

@ Bikeholic & Co: Werd mich euch nachher mal anschließen...bis gliech


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2010)

ironshit schrieb:


> @ bikeholic & co: Werd mich euch nachher mal anschließen...bis gliech


ok!


----------



## Sabiii (30. Dezember 2010)

Das mit dem "guten Rutsch" hab ich dann doch etwas zu ernst genommen und bin, kurz nachdem ich von euch weg bin, prompt auf die Fresse geflogen.

*@ bikeholic/Chaotenkind:* wenn ihr mir bis spätestens Freitag bescheid sagt, ob ihr Sonntag oder Samstag fahren wollt, könnte ich es für Sonntag auch einrichten (Pferdekram etc.). Samstag muss ich um 15 Uhr daheim sein - Tante hat Geburtstag. 

Weiß einer die ungefähre Fahrzeit? Also, insgesamt war ich knappe 4 Stunden unterwegs, aber da sind Pausen nicht abgezogen.

Grüßlis


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2010)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Das mit dem "guten Rutsch" hab ich dann doch etwas zu ernst genommen und bin, kurz nachdem ich von euch weg bin, prompt auf die Fresse geflogen.
> 
> *@ bikeholic/Chaotenkind:* wenn ihr mir bis spätestens Freitag bescheid sagt, ob ihr Sonntag oder Samstag fahren wollt, könnte ich es für Sonntag auch einrichten (Pferdekram etc.). Samstag muss ich um 15 Uhr daheim sein - Tante hat Geburtstag.
> 
> ...



... wer hat Dir auch gesagt das Du alles wörtlich nehmen sollst! 

Meine Fahrzeit lag bei 170min. An Pausen hattest Du glaube ich 10min bis wir kamen, Wartezeit bis der letzte eintraf nochmal ca. 10min und unterwegs dann nochmal ca. 5min.

Wegen der Wochenendausfahrt melde ich mich noch mal, die aktuelle Tendenz liegt jedoch auf Sonntag.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2010)

Es war schön und anstrengend, aber einer fehlte bei unserer Runde.

Google, wo steckst Du? Wir machen uns langsam Sorgen!


----------



## Sabiii (30. Dezember 2010)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wegen der Wochenendausfahrt melde ich mich noch mal, die aktuelle Tendenz liegt jedoch auf Sonntag.



Oki. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir morgen bescheid geben könntet. 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch!!!


----------



## Google (31. Dezember 2010)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Es war schön und anstrengend, aber einer fehlte bei unserer Runde.
> 
> Google, wo steckst Du? Wir machen uns langsam Sorgen!


 Hier bin ich !! 

Bei Euren Tagestouren diese Woche konnte ich leider nicht dabei sein, ich war arbeiten. Des weiteren ergriff mich um den 26.12. herum die allgemeine Bocklosigkeit, nachdem ich erfolglos, händeringend um Bikezeit-/möglichkeiten gesucht hatte, die ich ums verrecken nicht realisieren konnte. Der Frust holte mich ein und ich beschloss mal ne Pause,- wegen Übermotivation einzulegen. Ich habe mir diesmal so viel für den Winter vorgenommen und habe mich doch tatsächlich so stark unter Druck gesetzt, dass ich total unzufrieden war weil ich nicht fahren konnte....Und ich bin ja zuHause nicht alleine, dass alle meinen Frust abkriegen müssen   Also beschloss ich mal einen Gang zurück zu fahren um in der Spur zu bleiben. Manchmal ist man doch echt doof, oder ? 

Weiterhin hat mich aktuell seit langer Zeit mal wieder ne Erköltung gepackt, die ich grade versuche abzuschütteln. Ab 02.01.2011 versuch ich wieder fit und dabei zu sein 

*Ich wünsch Euch einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr *

Bis hoffentlich bald auch mal wieder im Wald

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2010)

Recht so, nur nicht übertreiben. Einmal die Woche langt locker um konditionell einigermaßen übern Winter zu kommen!

Ich war heute mit den Chaosbikern da oben unterwegs, ging aber alles gut. Keine Defekte! 75 KM Tour bei den Bedingungen hat mir gelangt. Jetzt habe ich auch kein Bock mehr, für dieses Jahr habe ich genug  Ich fahre erst nächtes Jahr wieder ...


----------



## loti (31. Dezember 2010)

Na Volker,
dass haben wir doch heute gut geschafft und die Winterlandschaft genossen.




Guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2011 von
loti


----------



## Speedskater (1. Januar 2011)

ich wünsche ein frohes neues Jahr

Ich werde heute, wenn ich aus dem Koma erwacht bin, mich ein wenig in Schnee verfahren (nicht vor 12:00 Uhr). Das wird keine Weicheier Tour wie Dönerstag, wer sich so was geben möchte, einfach melden.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (1. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Oki. Wäre toll, wenn ihr mir morgen bescheid geben könntet.
> 
> Ansonsten wünsche ich allen einen guten Rutsch!!!



Haben uns noch nicht konkret entschieden und werden wohl eher spontan entscheiden ob wir fahren oder nicht. Die Tendenz liegt nach wie vor auf Sonntag, doch geplant haben wir noch nichts.


... allen ein frohes neues Jahr!


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2011)

Auch von mir ein schönes neue Jahr euch allen! Mögen alle eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen, das wichtigste aber :

*GESUNDHEIT!*

Ohne das ist alles nichts.

Mich hat eine sehr hartnäckige Erkältung üer 3 Wochen außer Gefecht gesetzt, seit ein paar Tagen krieche ich aber aus dem Loch wieder nach oben 

Werde mich melden wenn ich wieder draußen fahre, mit dem MTB ist es ja bei Schnee aach schee


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2011)

Hey Adrenalino! Gut von Dir zu hören. Du hast aber auch ein Pech! 
Wie ich Dich kenne, holst Du den Rückstand aber schnell wieder auf. Und so kannst Du Dich jetzt sogar über den Schnee freuen.

Ich persönlich kann das weisse Zeug immer schwerer ertragen. Ist doch ganz schön mühsam so auf die Dauer.
*
Allen ein Glückliches Neues Jahr!*
Sonja


----------



## Adrenalino (1. Januar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hey Adrenalino! Gut von Dir zu hören. Du hast aber auch ein Pech!
> Wie ich Dich kenne, holst Du den Rückstand aber schnell wieder auf. Und so kannst Du Dich jetzt sogar über den Schnee freuen.
> 
> Ich persönlich kann das weisse Zeug immer schwerer ertragen. Ist doch ganz schön mühsam so auf die Dauer.
> ...



Naja, besser jetzt ne Erkrankung als im Frühjahr 

Ich bin absoluter Winterhasser aber was soll ich machen? Man muss sich arrangieren 

Bis denne.......


----------



## IronShit (1. Januar 2011)

hey,
würde gern morgen ne lockere Runde in Richtung Rodenbach drehen. Sowas um die 4h Fahrzeit.

Würd gern gegen 12 los.
Irgendwer Interesse?

Grüße
m


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2011)

Hi, wir fahren heute 11:30 Uhr zum Naturfreundehaus. Treffpunkt Druckhaus. ... das würde doch fast passen!


----------



## Google (2. Januar 2011)

Moin

leider hat mich die Erkältung noch im Griff, so dass ich weiter pausieren muß.

Euch viel Spass


----------



## Sabiii (2. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> leider hat mich die Erkältung noch im Griff, so dass ich weiter pausieren muß.
> 
> Euch viel Spass



Dankeschön! 

Und Dir gute Besserung!!!!!


----------



## Speedskater (2. Januar 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei.

@Google und Adrenalino, gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (2. Januar 2011)

@bikeholic: stimmt! ich versuchs bis 11.30 zu schaffen...


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2011)

Anbei die Bilder zu unserer Jahresauftakttour 2011:






... die Eisbären können auch nur essen und trinken ... 





... und herumstehen ... 





... herumschlittern ...





... wieder rumstehen ...






... und doch die Birkenhainer herunter fahren.


----------



## Google (2. Januar 2011)

Da wird man ja echt neidisch wenn man die Bilder sieht. Und wie schön das NFH geworden ist  Es wird Zeit, dass ich wieder biken kann!!

Jedenfalls bin ich froh, dass hier auch ohne mein Zutun was los ist!!! Yeah!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Januar 2011)

Ja, ja, da kannst Du mal sehen!

Und Herr Bikeholic fährt im Winter die Birkenhainer runter, wo er sich doch im Sommer meistens weigert (zu doof, zu flach, zu unspektakulär). Als ob wir bei der Witterung und dem derzeitigen Untergrund ordentlich Tempo hätten draufgekriegt können. Trotz mittreten waren wir so langsam, dass wir die Kicker rechts liegen lassen mussten. Wir sind so schlecht.
Allerdings war der Schnee auf den Hügelchen noch jungfräulich. Es gab also bis jetzt noch keine Helden.

Allen Siechenden noch gute Besserung, auf dass man sich bald mal wieder sieht!


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Januar 2011)

... meine Perle hat um 19:40h den Google auf dem Fahrrad gesehen! Frechheit heimlich zu fahren!


----------



## Google (5. Januar 2011)

Mist! Jetzt wollt ich mich heimlich im WP wieder absetzen. Man kann aber auch nichts Ungesehen machen 

Am Tag vorher wußte ich noch gar nicht, ob die Erkältung schon wieder einen Ritt zulässt. Dehalb habe ich nichts angekündigt. Jetzt bin ich aber wieder voll einsatzbereit  Für die nächsten Tage muß ich aber wohl kaum etwas anbieten. Bei den Wetteraussichten!!...Diesmal wird auch sicher der Main für längere Zeit über die Ufer treten...

Zum Glück habe ich mir in Ebay ein Mc Fit Gutschein für 2 Monate geschossen  Vielleicht ist er die Tage schon da. Dann kann ich wenigstens ein bisschen Ergometer, Laufband, Crosser oder sonstiges ohne Nass von oben machen. Zwei Monate sind optimal. Im März wirds ja wohl wieder vernünftiger mit dem Wetter  

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2011)

Schaun mer mal, so ein Wasser-Prof. hat vor ein paar Tagen in "Alle Wetter" gemeint, aufgrund der angesagten Regenmengen und des noch vorhandenen Schnees wäre nicht mit Hochwasser zu rechnen. Aber nass von oben ist doof genug.
Habe deshalb heute nochmal das Glatteis unter die Spikes genommen und bin zum Dienst geradelt. An zwei Stellen im Wald musste sich ein Förster/Jagdpächter, oder wer sonst was mit dem Auto im Wald verloren hat, klasse festgefahren haben. Tiefe Reifenspuren, aufgewühlter Schnee bis auf den Waldboden und ne Menge abgerissener Tannenzweige in den Fahrspuren. Ja, ja, in Schweden nimmt man Skier wenn man im Winter Waldwege befahren will oder muss, der Deutsche muss unbedingt mit der Karre bis unter den Hochsitz fahren.


----------



## Lucafabian (5. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal, so ein Wasser-Prof. hat vor ein paar Tagen in "Alle Wetter" gemeint, aufgrund der angesagten Regenmengen und des noch vorhandenen Schnees wäre nicht mit Hochwasser zu rechnen. Aber nass von oben ist doof genug.
> Habe deshalb heute nochmal das Glatteis unter die Spikes genommen und bin zum Dienst geradelt. An zwei Stellen im Wald musste sich ein Förster/Jagdpächter, oder wer sonst was mit dem Auto im Wald verloren hat, klasse festgefahren haben. Tiefe Reifenspuren, aufgewühlter Schnee bis auf den Waldboden und ne Menge abgerissener Tannenzweige in den Fahrspuren. Ja, ja, in Schweden nimmt man Skier wenn man im Winter Waldwege befahren will oder muss, der Deutsche muss unbedingt mit der Karre bis unter den Hochsitz fahren.




die fahren nicht zum hochsitz sondern zu ihren mitarbeitern...und das ist das auto sinnvoll...die sind nciht alle an einer stellen und mit ski würds auch zulange dauern...mag sie ja auch nciht...aber man muß schon reel bleiben!


----------



## Sabiii (5. Januar 2011)

Was sagt ihr? Morgen zur Arbeit oder nicht? Soll übel gefrieren, lt. Wetterbericht.


----------



## Sabiii (5. Januar 2011)

... also mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit natürlich.  

Schaffe muss ich so oder so - leider.


----------



## mtbFritz (5. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> ... also mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit natürlich.
> 
> Schaffe muss ich so oder so - leider.



Im Zweifel lieber nicht fahren, gelle 
Morgen fahre ich auch nicht - hole lieber meine Schlittschuhe raus.
..übrigens, das könnten wir doch mal als Alternativprogramm (LMB) aktivieren. Wie wärs mit der Eissporthalle Frankfurt ?


----------



## Sabiii (6. Januar 2011)

Ich habe es nicht gewagt, da es heute Morgen geregnet hat. Dieses Wetter ist echt ätzend.

Fährt heute Abend *evtl.* Jemand? Ich könnte ab 18.00 Uhr.

LG

Sabüüü


----------



## Sabiii (6. Januar 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> ..übrigens, das könnten wir doch mal als Alternativprogramm (LMB) aktivieren. Wie wärs mit der Eissporthalle Frankfurt ?


 

Das wär doch mal was.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> ..übrigens, das könnten wir doch mal als Alternativprogramm (LMB) aktivieren. Wie wärs mit der Eissporthalle Frankfurt ?



Die lassen mich beim Publikumslauf mit meinen Langschwertern (42cm) nicht aufs Eis.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Januar 2011)

Man kann sich da auch Kurzschwerter leihen.


----------



## IronShit (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo!
Da die aktuelle Wetterlage ein fahren abseits befestigter Wege nahezu unmöglich macht und es auch dort öfter kritisch ist werde ich morgen ein paar Stunden, ca. 4 auf der Straße unterwegs sein.
Über Begleitung wäre ich höchst erfreut. 
Starten will ich gegen 10, werde wahrscheinlich auf Landstraßen in Richtung Wetterau unterwegs sein...

Anybody else?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (6. Januar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Da die aktuelle Wetterlage ein fahren abseits befestigter Wege nahezu unmöglich macht und es auch dort öfter kritisch ist werde ich morgen ein paar Stunden, ca. 4 auf der Straße unterwegs sein.
> Über Begleitung wäre ich höchst erfreut.
> Starten will ich gegen 10, werde wahrscheinlich auf Landstraßen in Richtung Wetterau unterwegs sein...
> ...



Würde sehr gerne, aber muss arbeiten... .


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2011)

@Eisenscheiß, Zeit und Lust hätte ich schon, aber Strasse und soooo Früh?


----------



## IronShit (6. Januar 2011)

über die zeit lässt sich reden...straße steht 
könnte in deine richtung gefahren kommen, dann hättest du about 1 hour mehr zeit...

@sabi: ne krankschreibung sollte derzeit doch leicht zu beschaffen sein


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Januar 2011)

Ist denn immer noch vorlesungsfreie Zeit?


----------



## IronShit (7. Januar 2011)

Vorlesungsfrei ist, wenn ich das sage

Aber es ist tatsächlich noch Vorlesungsfrei...

War heut übrigens eine lustige Ausfahrt mit Speedsakter über die Straßen der Wetterau. Technisch meist voll im grünen Bereich, kaum Schiebepassagen. Dennoch keine "Weicheiertour", hoffe ich...


----------



## Speedskater (7. Januar 2011)

War eine sehr nette Ausfahrt mit dem Schmuddelwetterbike, habe extra ein Speedhub Rad eingebaut, Singelspeed wollte ich das nicht fahren. Das Wassergeplansche zuletzt war doof. Hast Du die Brille gefunden?


----------



## IronShit (7. Januar 2011)

That's right - der regen am schluss hätte echt nicht sein müssen. aber ohne hätte doch vlt. auch was gefehlt...

Brille hab ich nich mehr gefunden - ich weiß schon, warum ich mich in dieser hinsicht nur noch auf aldi verlasse....


----------



## ICM2007 (7. Januar 2011)

So hallo @ all:

*Ein gutes neues Jahr fuer alle, und das alles klappt was ihr euch wünscht für dies Jahr.* 

Nach mehr als 14 Tage Urlaub und Entspannung ohne PC bin ich auch wieder da.

Den Winterfahrern ein Hallo , tolle Touren und schöne Fotos  

Ich warte doch auf trockeneres wärmeres Wetter   aber der Frühling naht.....schaut man auf den Wetterbericht 

Allen viel Erfolg dies Jahr und vor allem Gesundheit. 

LG
Reiner


----------



## IronShit (8. Januar 2011)

...und einmal mehr:
will heut 2-3 Stunden locker fahren. auch wieder straße, da ich allen anderen Wegen noch nicht wieder recht vertraue.
Start so gg. 15.00

Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. Januar 2011)

Da der Koberstädter Wald heute ein Matsch- und Eisstrecke war, fahre ich am 9.1. nicht die CTF des Radteams Neu-Isenburg, sondern mache eine Tour fast nur auf Asphalt.
Grüße
loti

Sonntag, 9.1.2011, 10:00 - 16:00
Tour zum Bembelsche in Raunheim
ca. 60 km, eben
Eine Runde um den Flughafen nach Raunheim, dann am Main entlang nach Sachsenhausen und von dort zurück nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt:                10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz 
Ankunft:                16:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz


----------



## Speedskater (8. Januar 2011)

Das orange Mount Vision hat zu Weihnachten eine eigene Gabel bekommen





Ich muss das morgen mal testen, wo fahren wir hin?


----------



## loti (8. Januar 2011)

ZUR INFO:
CTF Absage

Zu unserem Bedauern müssen wir die 3. Hugenotten-CTF am nächsten Sonntag, 09.01.2011, endgültig absagen!

Die derzeitigen Streckenverhältnisse mit Eis und Tiefschnee lassen trotz angesagtem Tauwetter keine Verbesserung erwarten, eher eine weitere Verschlechterung der Bedingungen. 

Das Radteam Neu-Isenburg hat sich aus seiner Verantwortung für die Gesundheit der Teilnehmer zur Absage entschlossen. Selbst eine alternativ geplante Durchführung der CTF auf einer verkürzten Strecke lässt sich nicht verantworten. Der Spassfaktor würde sich bei den widrigen Verhältnissen ebenfalls nicht einstellen.

loti


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Januar 2011)

Hi Volker, bei mir/uns wird das heute nichts, das Wetter motiviert einfach nicht. Falls Du dennoch fährst Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2011)

Tach auch allerseits

nachdem der Schnee nun vollständig weggetaut ist, fahre ich ENDLICH!! mal wieder ins Gelände mit HÖHENMETERN!!

Gefahren werden aber nur weitestgehend befestigte Wege. Mit Fangopackungen wird wohl dennoch zu rechnen sein  Es ist ein erstes Abchecken der dort aktuell herrschenden Bodenverhältnisse. Die Tour wird lockeren Charakter haben, ich habe aber schon vor ein bisserl Steigungen (gemütlich) abzuspulen. Da morgen trocken vorausgesagt ist, fahre ich ausnahmsweise am Montag. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff am Montag*​
Gerne verschiebe ich bei Bedarf die Startzeit auch auf 17:30 Uhr aber mehr geht leider nicht.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Sabiii (9. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Tach auch allerseits
> 
> nachdem der Schnee nun vollständig weggetaut ist, fahre ich ENDLICH!! mal wieder ins Gelände mit HÖHENMETERN!!
> 
> ...




Machen wir Dienstag eine Geb. runde?  Morgen fahr ich mim Rad zur Arbeit, da ich abends schon wieder zwei Pferdchen zu arbeiten habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Volker, bei mir/uns wird das heute nichts, das Wetter motiviert einfach nicht. Falls Du dennoch fährst Dir viel Spaß.


Ich sitz auch noch @Home. Ich habe mich jetzt auf 14:00 eingeschossen, bis dahin hatt's aufgehört zu regnen - so deute ich jetzt mal das Regenradar - und wenn nicht, auch egal, ich fahre


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2011)

Wo fahrt ihr denn hin?
Bei uns hat es aufghört zu regnen und ich wollte jetzt mal eine Runde mit dem Scmuddelwetterbike drehen. 

Ich werde mal Richtung Dörnigheim an den Main, dann Richtung Höchst und Nidda zurück radeln. Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde mal Richtung Dörnigheim an den Main, dann Richtung Höchst und Nidda zurück radeln. Hat jemand Lust mit zu kommen?


Viel Spaß mim Hochwasser 

Ich bin in die andere Richtung unterwegs grob Richtung Babenhausen und gugg mal wieviel Wasser die Gersprenz führt


----------



## Google (9. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Machen wir Dienstag eine Geb. runde?  Morgen fahr ich mim Rad zur Arbeit, da ich abends schon wieder zwei Pferdchen zu arbeiten habe.


 Das mit Dienstag wird bei mir nix. Bei uns wird an dem Tag auch noch tapeziert. Ich tapeziere zwar nicht, sieht aber ein bisserl blöd aus wenn ich dann in die Radklamotten springe und abhaue... Deshalb bleibts bei mir beim *MTB-Treff am Montag*

Sorry Google


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2011)

@erdi, ich habe mal die Hochwasserpegel an Main und Nidda gecheckt. Teilweise waren die Uferwege überflutet und man musste Umwege fahren, was natürlich mehr Punkte gibt. 

Ich weiß nicht welchen Teil von "bitte rechts laufen" die Fussgänger nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## Adrenalino (9. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @erdi, ich habe mal die Hochwasserpegel an Main und Nidda gecheckt. Teilweise waren die Uferwege überflutet und man musste Umwege fahren, was natürlich mehr Punkte gibt.
> 
> Ich weiß nicht welchen Teil von "bitte rechts laufen" die Fussgänger nicht verstanden haben.



Ich frag mich wo du wie am Main in unserem Gebiet gefahren bist  Sowohl die Rumpenheimer/Mühlheimer Seite als auch die unsrige ist so gut wie komplett überflutet wie ich heute bei meinem längeren Lauf feststellen musste. 

Der Radweg an der B8 ist NOCH frei, zwischen Höllsee und Main ( kurz nach dem Hotel in Dörnigheim ) gibt es allerdings einen Abfluß der kurz davor ist die Straße zu überfluten.

Wenn`s an der Nidda besser aussieht dann wäre doch mal über ne Nidda-Umwegs-Tour nachzudenken?


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Januar 2011)

@Frank: Habe mir heute auch einen Gutschein gesteigert. So bald er angekommen ist, kann es losgehen! 

@alle: Was ich heute vom Auto aus sehen konnte sind die Waldwege rund um Dietzenbach mittlerweile wieder schneefrei.

@Volker: Falls es recht ist ist die heutige Tour nur aufgeschoben nicht aufgehoben. ... könnten wir ja auch mal als Abendausflug einplanen!?


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2011)

Der Niddaradweg ist bis auf wenige stellen befahrbar.
In der Unterführung in Rödelheim stand eine Pfütze, war aber kein Problem.
In Höchst war der Uferweg ab der Eisenbahnbrücke überflutet.
Von Höchst bis Fechenheim kann man oben radeln. Bis Bischofsheim bin ich nicht gekommen, der Radweg war überflutet.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Volker: Falls es recht ist ist die heutige Tour nur aufgeschoben nicht aufgehoben. ... könnten wir ja auch mal als Abendausflug einplanen!?


Können wir machen, aber als Abendveranstalltung bei mir erst ab Februar. Jetzt im Januar steht nur das WE auf dem Programm. Ab Februar kommen dann meine klassischen Donnerstag N8Rides dazu, die ich hier auch posten werde, und am WE dann immer mehr HM. Z.B. die Burgentour, die bei Dir glaub im Mai angesetzt ist, is bei mir dann schon im Februar im Angebot


----------



## Sabiii (10. Januar 2011)

Mosche!

Bin heute das erste Mal mit meinem Crosser zur Arbeit gefahren. Also, in Offenbach ist es auch teilweise ziemlich überschwemmt (kurz vor der Fechenheimer-Brücke). 

War ganz schön neblig, aber tat sehr gut! 

Euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Januar 2011)

Bin heute auch zum Dienst, war etwas sehr neblig. Die Wege überfroren, aber dafür hielt sich der Restschnee im Wald in Grenzen.

Ich fahre heute nachmittag aber nur noch heim, da ich nur die leichten Handschuhe vom Samstag dabei habe. War ganz schön kalt an den Flossen.


----------



## mtbFritz (10. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> *MTB-Treff am Montag*​
> Gerne verschiebe ich bei Bedarf die Startzeit auch auf 17:30 Uhr aber mehr geht leider nicht.


Na Google "alter Junge" - bin heute auch mit dem Tourenrad zur Arbeit gefahren und schaffe es nicht rechtzeitig in Steinheim zu sein. Wünsche euch eine schöne Nachtfahrt mit vielen netten Höhenmetern. Bin demnächst wieder dabei.
CU


----------



## Google (11. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Frank: Habe mir heute auch einen Gutschein gesteigert. So bald er angekommen ist, kann es losgehen!


 Hoffentlich kommt diese Woche der Schein bei mir an!. Wetter ab morgen sieht ja echt kagge aus 


mtbFritz schrieb:


> Bin demnächst wieder dabei.CU




Ich hoffe noch auf besseres Wetter. Dann würd ich am Donnerstag ja gleich wieder starten 

Na ja, das WE soll besser werden. Und warm voraussichtlich auch (immer noch)

Ob das nun schon der Winter war  Glauben tu ich es nicht aber HOFFEN (-tlich dann ohne Dauerregen)!!

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kommt diese Woche der Schein bei mir an!.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> 
> Google


 ... ist angekommen! Wie sieht es bei Dir aus?


----------



## Google (13. Januar 2011)

Bin gerade zurück gekommen...


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2011)

Moin, moin 

Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Wochenende aus? Wetter soll ja gut werden. Ich von meiner Seite könnte eine möglichst schlammfreie Tour mit Höhenmetern und anschliessender Einkehr im NFH anbieten.

Grobe Tourenplanung: Vom B8 Parkplatz über den X11er, Michelbach Ortsrand zum Michelbacher Weinberg (übern Wald hoch). Dann rüber über die Dorsthöfe über die schöne lange und recht steile Hemsbacher Straße bis zum Hahnenkamm. Dann runter über Kälberau oder X11er rüber zur Michelbacher Wanderhütte. Dort der letzte Anstieg auf direktem Weg zum Naturfreundehaus. Das reicht dann fürs erste 

Wer hat Interesse und an welchem Tag? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Januar 2011)

Hi, Samstag wäre ganz nett. ... wenn möglich über den Hahnenkamm. Da würde sich dann meine Winterrunde anbieten (ca. 700-800Hm und ca. 80Km). Das würde sich dann allerdings nur maginal mit Deinem Vorschlag decken!? Das NFH wäre allerdings gesetzt.


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2011)

Von mir aus können wir auch Deine Winterrunde fahren wenn es tatsächlich auch nicht mehr als 80 KM hat  Aber net so spät!. Aber auch net sooo früh 

@Erdi01, biste dabei??

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2011)

Ich warte mal die tatsächliche Startzeit ab  und entscheide dann, fahren werde ich so oder so SA und SO.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (14. Januar 2011)

Seid ihr eigentlich am Dienstag im Gelände gefahren? Wie war es?


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2011)

Ich net. Hatte ein Date im Taunus. Es war bäh und es hat geregnet.


----------



## Siam (14. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi, Samstag wäre ganz nett. ... wenn möglich über den Hahnenkamm. Da würde sich dann meine Winterrunde anbieten (ca. 700-800Hm und ca. 80Km). Das würde sich dann allerdings nur maginal mit Deinem Vorschlag decken!? Das NFH wäre allerdings gesetzt.



Ich würde für eine Runde ab ca. 9-10 Uhr bis maximal 13 Uhr (also eher so 60 km) und anschließendem Lai-Mittagessen um 13:30 plädieren! Wie sieht es aus?

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Januar 2011)

_Also 10h am Druckhaus wäre ganz OK! ... war allerdings am überlegen ob wir statt Lai am Samstagabend__ mal wieder Shangrila machen sollten?
_


----------



## Siam (14. Januar 2011)

Wir sind doch eher die Mittagsfutterer, abends essen wir eher ungern so viel. Außerdem bekommt man beim Shangrila mittags für 7,50 ein extrem geiles Buffet und wir müssen ja sparsam sein...


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Januar 2011)

Wäre für die individuellen Mitfahrer 9:00 - 13:00H ebenso OK?

... ich bin jetzt erst mal weg und schaue heute Abend so gegen 22H noch mal rein. Siam würde die oben genannten Zeiten bevorzugen, dann würde es allerdings nix mit dem NFH.   

Also Chaotenkind und ich haben Zeit und sind recht flexiebel. Wie sieht es denn generell mit dem Zeitplan aus. Google Du wolltest doch auch nicht so spät starten. Was heißt das und wie lange möchtest Du unterwegs sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (14. Januar 2011)

Sali z`samme 

Wenn es auf den Waldwegen nur halb so matschig ist wie auf den Feld/Wirtschaftswegen rund um Maintal ( hab gestern abend mit nem Bekannten nen langen Lauf u.a. auf der Hohen Straße gemacht ) dann wünsch ich euch jetzt schon viel Spaß beim Schlickrutschen  

Heilig`s Bechle haben wir ausgesehen anschließend, wie nach nem Crosslauf 

Berichtet mal wie`s war, vielleicht lass ich dann demnächst auch mal wieder das MTB aus`m Stall. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2011)

@Adrenalino, wir waren am Montag schon im Gelände unterwegs. Auf meinen Spezialwegen gings eigentlich ganz gut


Sabiii schrieb:


> Seid ihr eigentlich am Dienstag im Gelände gefahren? Wie war es?


Wir (Shopper, Ironshit, Ich) sind ja schon am Montag wegen des Wetters gefahren. Wie gesagt, es ist aktzeptabel 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Google Du wolltest doch auch nicht so spät starten. Was heißt das und wie lange möchtest Du unterwegs sein?


 Ich hatte mich ja schon auf die Winterrunde eingelassen mit der Unsicherheit nicht zu wissen wie lange sie wirklich sein wird  Aber jetzt noch bis maximal 13:00 Uhr zuhause sein wollen, hört sich nicht wirklich stressfrei an. Entspricht so jetzt gar nicht mehr meinen Vorstellungen.

Ist ja nicht so schlimm wenns jetzt nicht passt, oder?? Wir fahren noch genug zusammen 

Also ich fahre deshalb nun meine ursprünglich vorgeschlagene Runde ab 10:45 Uhr Druckhaus/11:10 B8 Parkplatz. Wer mitfahren möchte, kann sich gerne hier anmelden:

*Gelände am Samstag​*
Hier nochmal im Groben das Geplante:  _*Vom B8 Parkplatz über den X11er, Michelbach Ortsrand zum Michelbacher Weinberg (übern Wald hoch). Dann rüber über die Dorsthöfe über die schöne lange und recht steile Hemsbacher Straße bis zum Hahnenkamm. Dann runter über Kälberau oder X11er rüber zur Michelbacher Wanderhütte. Dort der letzte Anstieg auf direktem Weg zum Naturfreundehaus.*_

Grüße und allen eine schöne * Frühlingstour*  am WE

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2011)

09:00 Uhr  NEIN, Danke 

Da ist mir Google Startzeit doch angenehmer. @Google ist der Parkplatz unter der Mainbrücke geflutet? Komme ich doch besser gleich wieder zu Dir, so gegen 10:30 - oder ?!


----------



## Google (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, kannste machen 10:30 Uhr ist Ok. 

Bis Morsche


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich ja schon auf die Winterrunde eingelassen mit der Unsicherheit nicht zu wissen wie lange sie wirklich sein wird  Aber jetzt noch bis maximal 13:00 Uhr zuhause sein wollen, hört sich nicht wirklich stressfrei an. Entspricht so jetzt gar nicht mehr meinen Vorstellungen.
> 
> Ist ja nicht so schlimm wenns jetzt nicht passt, oder?? Wir fahren noch genug zusammen
> 
> ...


Ja das habe ich mir gedacht, dass die begrenzte Fahrzeit auf keine große Zustimmung stößt. Also vielleicht sehen wir uns ja unterwegs, sonst bleiben uns auch noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten zusammen zu fahren. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> 09:00 Uhr  NEIN, Danke


War mir irgendwie klar.


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> sonst bleiben uns auch noch diverse andere Möglichkeiten zusammen zu fahren.


 Klar! 

@mtbFritz, Sabiii was treibt Ihr eigentlich am Wochenende 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2011)

Na Frank, wenn das heute keine Traingsfahrt war, dann weis ich's auch nicht was eine ist. Sogar die heilige Pause haben wir ausgelassen  Aber die 770 HM waren definitiv zu viel für die Jahreszeit, wenn wir so weiter machen sind wir viel zu früh viel zu fit 

Deswegen gibt's bei mir morgen das Kontrastprogramm: Meine Babenhäuser "ich bin flach wie Holland" Runde. Start gegen Mittag, falls Intersse besteht.


----------



## Google (15. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber die 770 HM waren definitiv zu viel für die Jahreszeit, wenn wir so weiter machen sind wir viel zu früh viel zu fit


 Mensch, Du hast ja Recht!!! Möglicherweise haben wir uns für den März eine viel zu kleine Insel ausgewählt!!


----------



## Sabiii (15. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Klar!
> 
> @mtbFritz, Sabiii was treibt Ihr eigentlich am Wochenende
> 
> ...



Huhu,

aufgrund von Muskelkater und Hundesitting wollten Fritz und ich ´ne kleinere Runde, wie ihr fahren. Sind zur Rückersbacher Schlucht, da bissl bergauf und dann wieder nach Obertshausen geradelt (ca. 3 Stünchen). 

Wie schaut es mit Dienstag aus? Könntest Du evtl. 17.30 Uhr ansetzen? Das wär schee. 

Grüßlis


----------



## Speedskater (15. Januar 2011)

Moin moin,

wie schauts denn Morgen aus?
Ich würde gerne eine umfangreiche Runde drehen. 
Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt Hohe Strasse um 11:00 Uhr und eine Runde durch die Wetterau. 
Mit oder ohne Schlamm?
Wer kommt mit?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (15. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wie schaut es mit Dienstag aus? Könntest Du evtl. 17.30 Uhr ansetzen? Das wär schee.


 Ok, mach ich gerne  Allerdings müßt Ihr auf mich Rücksicht nehmen. Kommende Woche fahr ich seit langem mal wieder auf die Arbeit und werde deswegen am Dienstag schon einige KM in den Beinen haben. Es wird seeeeehr locker 

Last-Minute-Eintrag folgt.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (15. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, mach ich gerne  Allerdings müßt Ihr auf mich Rücksicht nehmen. Kommende Woche fahr ich seit langem mal wieder auf die Arbeit und werde deswegen am Dienstag schon einige KM in den Beinen haben. Es wird seeeeehr locker
> 
> Last-Minute-Eintrag folgt.
> 
> ...



Kein Probleeeeeeeeem!


----------



## bone peeler (16. Januar 2011)

Wollt auch mal wieder Hallo sagen... bin noch nicht von der Erdoberfläche verschwunden...


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Januar 2011)

Nach dem mich Freitag- auf Samstagnacht die Halzschmerzen eingeholt haben und ich morgens mit Schweißausbrüchen klatschnassgeschwitzt aufgewacht bin, werde ich nach der Wochenendabstinenz wohl Dienstag wieder anfangen meine Radelrunden zu drehen.

Deshalb anbei mein Tourenvorschlag:

Habe einen geschäftlichen Termin übersehen, damit fällt die Tour aus! 

Feierabendtour


Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2011)

Tja, ich hatte deshalb am Samstag die Gunst der Stunde genutzt und die Sau durch den Wald getrieben. War anschließend dreckig vom Kopf bis zu den Zehenspitzen. Da ich dann doch wieder besserem Wissen den Feldweg zwischen Hochstadt und Bischofsheim für die letzten 2 km nach Hause genutzt habe waren zumindest Schuhe, Socken und Füße bis daheim wieder sauber. Das Wasser ging bis zu den Naben. D.h. Laufräder und Unterrohr waren anschließend auch nicht mehr ganz so dreckig.


----------



## BlackTrek (16. Januar 2011)

Aaaah, was ein Wetterchen! 

Heute waren aber auch alle unterwegs, die nicht gerade von der Gesundheit oder anderen Dingen davon abgehalten wurden, oder? Auf der Hohen Strasse war jedenfalls ganz schön was los.

Und zufällig hat sich sogar die Mehrheit des Eisbären I Teams dort getroffen.  Vielleicht bin ich ja an noch mehr Eisbären vorbeigefahren (oder die an mir), ohne dass ich es gemerkt habe?

An gefährlicher Frühform leide ich allerdings nicht gerade. Aber gottseidank zählt das im Winterpokal ja nicht.


----------



## Sabiii (16. Januar 2011)

@ bikeholic: Geht es Dir denn jetzt wieder besser?


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2011)

@Bikeholic, gute Besserung!!

@Sabiii, Alle: Das Wetter am Dienstag und Mittwoch sieht jetzt plötzlich in Wettercom wieder kagge aus!! Männoooo!!  Ich gehe auf Nummer sicher, switche jetzt um und fahre schon morgen eine Geländetour.

Mitfahrer sind wie immer WILLKOMMEN!! 

*MTB-Treff am Montag​*
Wenn sich nun so kurzfristig bis Morgenmittag niemand anmelden kann, dann fahre ich schon um 17:00 Uhr los! 

Also bis morsche eventuell

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (16. Januar 2011)

Hmm, schade. Montags ist bei mir schlecht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. Januar 2011)

Tut mir echt leid aber wenns Wetter nix is, was soll ich machen?   Dienstag und Donnerstag sind ja eigentlich auch meine bevorzugten Tage.

Na ja, das Jahr ist noch soooooo lang


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> @ bikeholic: Geht es Dir denn jetzt wieder besser?


Habe mich gestern und heute geschont und nachdem ich die ganze Woche nicht aufs Rad kam, habe ich Hummeln im ... . Meiner Erfahrung entsprechend wird es am Dienstag schon wieder gehen. Habe mich heute Abend schon mal mit unseren hiesigen Hausfrauen im Aquacycling gemessen und bin guter Dinge. 



Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, gute Besserung!!
> 
> Das Wetter am Dienstag und Mittwoch sieht jetzt plötzlich in Wettercom wieder kagge aus!! Männoooo!!  Ich gehe auf Nummer sicher, switche jetzt um und fahre schon morgen eine Geländetour.
> 
> ...



Danke geht schon wieder.

Auch ich habe bei Wetteronline das Wetter für Dienstag nachgelesen und nichts allzu Schlechtes entdecken können. Bei mir bleibt es erst mal bei Dienstag. Wenn ich rechtzeitig von der Autobahn komme, überlege ich mir spontan mich morgen anzuschließen, simse Dir dann einfach.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2011)

Habe gestern dem Dealer meines Vertrauens zugesagt, ihm am Montag nachmittag einen Krankenbesuch abzustatten. Die Zusage möchte ich einhalten, dem Guten ist es furchbar langweilig, nicht dass er daheim irgendwann Amok läuft. Deshalb kann ich morgen nicht dabei sein. Vielleicht klappt es ja am Dienstag mit Bikeholic.


----------



## Sabiii (16. Januar 2011)

Dienstag würde ich mich dann auch anschließen und morgen fahre ich mim Rad zur Arbeit. Wie gesagt, Montagnachmittag ist der einzigste Tag, den ich pferdetechnisch nicht tauschen kann.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Dienstag würde ich mich dann auch anschließen und morgen fahre ich mim Rad zur Arbeit. Wie gesagt, Montagnachmittag ist der einzigste Tag, den ich pferdetechnisch nicht tauschen kann.


Sorry, habe einen geschäftlichen Termin übersehen. Damit fällt die Tour dann leider aus!


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> und morgen fahre ich mim Rad zur Arbeit.


....und ich habs dann doch gelassen mit dem Rad zur Arbeit zu fahren  Wenn der Main Hochwasser hat, dann kann ich nur Hauptstrasse bis Frankfurt fahren. Hinzus gehts ja noch: Mehr Radwege und noch wenig Verkehr...aber auch schon irgendwie doof und mit Ampeln. Aber Rückzus kaum noch Radweg, mitten auf den stark befahrenen Hauptstrassen mit noch mehr Ampeln....Ich werde wohl warten müssen bis der Mainradweg wieder frei ist 

Wegen einer Afterworktour diese Woche: Vielleicht geht ja schon wieder Donnerstag was zusammen wenns Wetter Ok ist???

Ps. Ich fahr dann heute schon um 17:00 Uhr los

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2011)

Ok! Morgen soll es ja regnen, und da der Herr Bikeholic seinen Kopf mal wieder woanders hatte, das Wasser immer noch auf dem Mainradweg steht, werde ich mich nicht abends über Straßen nach Hanau durchschlagen. Wenn es mal kurz trocken sein sollte fahre ich meine Kurzrunde über die Schöne Aussicht in Bergen-Einkheim und wieder heim. Das reicht völlig um sich richtig schön einzusauen.


----------



## Google (17. Januar 2011)

Guckst Du!

Nächster Termin 

*MTB-Treff am Donnerstag​*


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Januar 2011)

Ok, also Radl ins Auto und nach HU, von dort aus mit Radl zum Dienst und wieder zurück um anschließend mit Dir noch ne Runde zu drehen.
Ist gebongt, lt. Kollege soll es von oben trocken bleiben. Ich hoffe, der Platz vor dem Druckhaus ist unten trocken.


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2011)

Unter der Brücke ists überflutet. Nur der Weg zum Druckhaus ist trocken, ggfls. sind dort Plätze frei. Ansonsten gibts genug Plätze bei Lidl und Co 

Bis denne


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2011)

*@Loti*, habe gerade von Deiner Extra-Tour am Sonntag erfahren, die ich hier gerade mal mit reinstelle. Aufgrund des Hochwassers eine gute Alternative und ich bin dabei 

Muß ich zu Dir rüber kommen oder führt Dein Weg in meiner Nähe (Dietzenbach) vorbei und ich kann mich anschließen 

_*EXTRA-TOUR am 23.1.2011
Fahrt zur Schmelzmühle bei Ober-Klingen*
Sonntag, 23.1.2011, 10:00 - 17:00
Tour zur Schmelzmühle bei Ober-Klingen
ca. 80 km, 700 Höhenmeter
MTB-Tour über den Mainzer Berg und Hundertmorgen nach Ober-Klingen.  
Über Dieburg und Messel geht es zurück nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt:                10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz 
Ankunft:                17:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz_

Zuvor Samstag werde ich dann ein weiteres Mal meine Babenhäuser GA1 Runde abspuhlen.


----------



## Google (18. Januar 2011)

Wenn die Tour übers Erdigebiet führt, wäre ich ggfls. auch dabei..Dann hätte ich noch ein bisschen Zeit rausgeschindet


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2011)

Und wenn Du die letzte Motivation noch brauchst oder Dich die Geschichte der Schmelzmühle interessiert ... *Klick Klack*


----------



## loti (19. Januar 2011)

Das ist ja schön, dass ihr schon Werbung für meine Tour macht. Wenn jemand erst unterwegs dazu kommen will, wären Treffpunkte in Offenthal und  am Mainzer Berg möglich.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn es mal kurz trocken sein sollte fahre ich meine Kurzrunde über die Schöne Aussicht in Bergen-Einkheim und wieder heim. Das reicht völlig um sich richtig schön einzusauen.


 
Es hat gereicht. Natürlich fing es gestern nachmittag nach 3 km kräftig zu schütten an. Prima dachte ich, da wird die Sau mal etwas sauber und bin nicht umgedreht. Das mit der Radwäsche hat auch ganz gut funktioniert, bis zur Schönen Aussicht. Der Wanderweg ist derzeit zu einem schlammigen Bachlauf mutiert. Resultat: richtig dreckiges Rad und dreckiger, bis auf die Haut nasser und die Knochen durchgefrorener Fahrer.



Das schönste kam deshalb hinterher:


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2011)

loti schrieb:


> Treffpunkte in Offenthal
> loti


Wo genau und wann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (20. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Es hat gereicht. Natürlich fing es gestern nachmittag nach 3 km kräftig zu schütten an. Prima dachte ich, da wird die Sau mal etwas sauber und bin nicht umgedreht. Das mit der Radwäsche hat auch ganz gut funktioniert, bis zur Schönen Aussicht. Der Wanderweg ist derzeit zu einem schlammigen Bachlauf mutiert. Resultat: richtig dreckiges Rad und dreckiger, bis auf die Haut nasser und die Knochen durchgefrorener Fahrer.


 Heute kriegen wir höchstens mal ein Flöckchen ab und matschmässig werde ich schauen, dass wir uns nicht ganz so schlimm einsauen. Warm bleiben wir auch durch gemütliches Höhenmetersammeln. Aber Baden darfst Du danach trotzdem 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2011)

Gemütlich wird es auf jeden Fall. Ich hab nämlich gestern das schwere Rad nach Steinheim gefahren. Mit kleinem Umweg über die Hohe Straße.

Heute morgen um viertel vor sechs schön gemütlich nach Dietzenbach gerollt und unterwegs zwei Rehe verscheucht, die auf dem Weg stehen geblieben waren und doof glotzten. 53 Minuten für 16 km, da kannst Du dir das Tempo ausrechnen (wollte allerdings nicht so naßgeschwitzt ankommen, heute abend ist das egal).


----------



## loti (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Volker,
Treffpunkt bei der Tour am Sonntag wäre um 10 Uhr 30 an der Kreuzung Mainzer Str./Borngartenstr. im Zentrum von Offenthal.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2011)

loti schrieb:


> Sonntag  um 10 Uhr 30 an der Kreuzung Mainzer Str./Borngartenstr. im Zentrum von Offenthal.
> loti


Alles klar! Wir sehen uns dort ...


----------



## Sabiii (20. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Gemütlich wird es auf jeden Fall. Ich hab nämlich gestern das schwere Rad nach Steinheim gefahren. Mit kleinem Umweg über die Hohe Straße.
> 
> Heute morgen um viertel vor sechs schön gemütlich nach Dietzenbach gerollt und unterwegs zwei Rehe verscheucht, die auf dem Weg stehen geblieben waren und doof glotzten. 53 Minuten für 16 km, da kannst Du dir das Tempo ausrechnen (wollte allerdings nicht so naßgeschwitzt ankommen, heute abend ist das egal).


 
Würde auch gern mit, aber hab um 18 Uhr ´nen Termin. Bin dann mim Bike zur Arbeit geradelt... .

Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus? Ich will Höhenmeter!!!!! 

Euch einen schönen Tag!


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus? Ich will Höhenmeter!!!!!


Wie siehts denn bei Dir am Sonntag aus? Eher schlecht gell?. Mit dem früheren losfahren am Sonntag für die Lotitour und dem späten heimkommen kann ich mich nicht so anfreunden....

Falls Interesse besteht, würde ich die vom letzten WE gefahrene Tour nochmal fahren mit Einkehr im NFH (800 Hm). Startzeit wäre dann so 10:30/11:00 Uhr.

Wenns nicht klappt, muß ich halt schauen was ich mache.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2011)

@google:
Zustandbericht Mainradweg ab Druckhaus Richtung Maintal:

Ab Druckhaus bis zur ersten Straßeneinmündung ok. Danach Wasser (wo wir damals mit Erdi auch auf die Straße wechseln mussten bzw. zurück auf den Mainradweg sind).
Ab Steinheimer Brücke bis zum Wasser- und Schiffartsamt ok. Ab da bis zur Kinzigmündung gesperrt, dort noch überschwemmt.
Ab Schloss Philippsruhe wieder befahrbar, wenig Schlamm, bis zur Schleuse Mühlheim. Danach ist zwar auch nicht mehr gesperrt aber ab der Hälfte des Weges nach Dörnigheim nicht mehr befahrbar wg. über 30 cm hohen Schlickablagerungen. Kurz vor Dörnigheim ist dann noch eine Senke, dort steht das Wasser zu hoch zum durchfahren.

Da bin ich dann umgekehrt, hab mich zu Fuß und Rad schiebend wieder durch den Schlick gekämpft bis zur ersten Möglichkeit (Real-Markt) über die Mainwiesen zur Wingertstraße zu kommen. Auf den Wiesen steht allerdings in den Senken auch noch so viel Wasser, dass es mir bis an die Knie reichte. Fahren ist nicht drin, zu tief und der Untergrund noch zu aufgeweicht, also schieben.

Werde diesen Weg nach Hanau also noch bis auf weiters meiden.

Resultat:
-Zentimeterdicker Schlick auf dem Rad, hat derzeit ca. 2 kg mehr.
-Mit ordentlicher Unterkühlung daheim angekommen. Ist schon interessant, das was man nur aus Lehrbüchern bzw. von Patienten kennt selbst zu erleben. Macht es nachvollziehbarer, was allerdings nicht heißt, dass ich jeden internistischen oder chirurgischen Notfall unbedingt selbst erleben möchte. Tja, nur noch der innere Blutkreislauf funktionierte, der äußere war weitgehend eingestellt, kein Kältegefühl oder zittern mehr. Bewusstsein leicht eingetrübt. Hatte Mühe überhaupt die Haustür aufzuschließen und das Rad in den Aufzug zu bugsieren. Oben angekommen für die eine Treppe hoch zu meinem Schwalbennest eine gefühlte Unendlichkeit gebraucht. Gerade noch geschafft die Tür zu meinem Flur/Fahrradraum vor der Wohnung aufzuschließen, Rad reingeschoben, Tür zu, Wohnungstür auf, Klamotten noch im Fahrradraum abgeworfen und ins Bad und in die Wanne gerobbt. Dort entgegen des ersten Impulses (heißes Wasser!) schön langsam mit lauwarmem Wasser begonnen die Körpertemperatur wieder auf Normalstand zu bringen.

Füße und Unterschenkel sind momentan noch etwas schmerzempfindlich und zu geistigen Höhenflügen bin ich heute auch noch nicht in der Lage. Samstag würde ich allerdings ne kleine Runde drehen wollen und

huhu Schatzi

das Rad braucht dringend ne Wäsche. Passt das auch am Samstag?


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zuvor Samstag werde ich dann ein weiteres Mal meine Babenhäuser GA1 Runde abspuhlen.


Wie sehen denn die Eckdaten aus? (Streckenlänge, Wegbeschaffenheit, Hm, Startzeit, Treffpunkt)



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google:
> Zustandbericht Mainradweg ab Druckhaus Richtung Maintal:
> 
> Ab Druckhaus bis zur ersten Straßeneinmündung ok. Danach Wasser (wo wir damals mit Erdi auch auf die Straße wechseln mussten bzw. zurück auf den Mainradweg sind).
> ...


Erst diese Nummer hier abziehen und dann am Sonntag im 29°C warmen Schwimmbad wohl wieder wegen der Wasserkälte herumpiensen was? 

 ... bei Deinen Beschreibungen frage ich mich doch ernsthaft: warum  bei Deinem Schlammringen kein zweites Mädel dabei gewesen ist!? ... dann hätten sich möglicherweise auch Zuschauer gefunden! 

Samstag ist Ok.


----------



## Sabiii (21. Januar 2011)

Hmm. Wenn ich früh genug Bescheid weiß, kann ich auch sonntags fahren. Müsste dann halt fragen, ob ich den Dicken "tauschen" kann.

Samstag würde ich allerdings generell bevorzugen. Und dafür hatte ich mit Fritz schon mal etwas fest gehalten.

@ google: du kannst samstags nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Erst diese Nummer hier abziehen und dann am Sonntag im 29°C warmen Schwimmbad wohl wieder wegen der Wasserkälte herumpiensen was?
> 
> ... bei Deinen Beschreibungen frage ich mich doch ernsthaft: warum bei Deinem Schlammringen kein zweites Mädel dabei gewesen ist!? ... dann hätten sich möglicherweise auch Zuschauer gefunden!


 




Außerdem kühle ich schneller aus als die Bioprenbehafteten hier.


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google:
> Zustandbericht Mainradweg ab Druckhaus Richtung Maintal:


  Oh weiha!! Als ich Dir viel Spass wünschte war das so nicht gemeint. Hoffentlich hast Du Dir nicht den Krach geholt.



Sabiii schrieb:


> @ google: du kannst samstags nicht?


Nö, eher nicht. Da haben wir einiges vor.

@Erdi01, wie immer kann ich mich zur Lotitour nicht aufraffen. Das warme Bett und das gemütliche Frühstücken hat einfach zu viel Einfluß auf mich!

Ich fahre am Sonntag wieder diese Tour:

_*Vom B8 Parkplatz über den X11er, Michelbach Ortsrand zum Michelbacher Weinberg (übern Wald hoch). Dann rüber über die Dorsthöfe über die schöne lange und recht steile Hemsbacher Straße bis zum Hahnenkamm. Dann runter über Kälberau oder X11er rüber zur Michelbacher Wanderhütte. Dort der letzte Anstieg auf direktem Weg zum Naturfreundehaus.*_

Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein *Höhenmeterfresser* für den Sonntag 

Dann bitte hier anmelden:

MTB-Treff Sonntag 10:45 Uhr Druckhaus

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Januar 2011)

Also wir werden Samstag ne Runde Radeln! Ein Freund von mir macht den Guide und es wird wohl in erster Linie flach gefahren. Um 11:00 Uhr geht es in Alzenau los und wir starten um 10:00 Uhr ab Steinheim Druckhaus bzw. unter der _*"Autobahnunterführung zwischen Steinheim und Kl. Auheim"*_. Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen.

@Sabiii: Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich? 

@Erdi: Den Guide kennst Du noch von der Fischerhütte! ... falls das etwas für Dich ist, bitte melde Dich! Es soll wohl Richtung Aschaffenburg gehen.

Die Lotiausfahrt wird bei uns leider auch nichts, weil wir um 17:30H bereits in Hanau terminiert sind und die Strecke wohl eher nicht an Hanau und Umgebung vorbei führt.

@Google: Wegen Sonntag sind wir bzw. ich noch am überlegen. Würde mich melden falls die Tour für uns/mich in Frage kommt. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## mtbFritz (21. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich ja noch ein *Höhenmeterfresser* für den Sonntag
> 
> Dann bitte hier anmelden:
> 
> ...



Klingt gut - werde es Nobbiii weitersagen 

@Sabiii: Kannst du das einrichten ? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder alle zusammen fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Januar 2011)

@Google, ich habe mit nichts anderem gerechnet!

@Bikeholic, zur Fischerhütte mal wieder = JA, das andere NEIN, da bleib ich gleich auf "meiner" Mainseite.


----------



## mtbFritz (21. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Also wir werden Samstag ne Runde Radeln! Ein Freund von mir macht den Guide und es wird wohl in erster Linie flach gefahren. Um 11:00 Uhr geht es in Alzenau los und wir starten um 10:00 Uhr ab Steinheim Druckhaus bzw. unter der _*"Autobahnunterführung zwischen Steinheim und Kl. Auheim"*_. Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen.
> 
> @Sabiii: Vielleicht ist das ja was für Dich?



Sabiii und ich würden in Alzenau dazu kommen. Wo ist der Treffpunkt um 11:00 Uhr ?

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (21. Januar 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Sabiii und ich würden in Alzenau dazu kommen. Wo ist der Treffpunkt um 11:00 Uhr ?
> 
> CU


Hi Fritz, schön das Du und Sabiii dabei seid!  Treffen uns 10:50H vor dem Mercedes Händler gleich am Ortseingang aus Richtung Kahl kommend.


----------



## Google (21. Januar 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Klingt gut - werde es Nobbiii weitersagen
> 
> @Sabiii: Kannst du das einrichten ? Wäre schön, wenn wir mal wieder alle zusammen fahren.


Hört sich doch gut an  Ihr habts ja auch gut vor am Wochenende.

@Erdi01, bei Deiner längeren GA-Tour werde ich aber dabei sein 


Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Oh weiha!! Als ich Dir viel Spass wünschte war das so nicht gemeint. Hoffentlich hast Du Dir nicht den Krach geholt.



Nö, alles ok. War lediglich am Freitag geistig noch ein wenig neben der Spur und bin deswegen früher vom Dienst nach Hause.


----------



## Google (23. Januar 2011)

Hey Jungs! Coole Altherrentruppe auf hohem Fitnessniveau für diese Jahreszeit  Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Und dann das Zuckerle zum Schluss im NFH Gerne wieder!

Gruß

Google


----------



## mtbFritz (23. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Hey Jungs! Coole Altherrentruppe auf hohem Fitnessniveau für diese Jahreszeit  Hat richtig Spass gemacht. Und dann das Zuckerle zum Schluss im NFH Gerne wieder!









   ...aber erst muss ich mein Schaltwerk wieder reparieren !


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

Wenn mal wieder schönes Wetter ist und ich wieder gesund bin komm ich auch gern mal wieder mit... nichtradeln nervt...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Januar 2011)

Hi bone peeler, schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören. Hoffe bei Dir ist weitestgehens alles wieder im Lot!? 

An die Männer der Altherrenrunde von Sonntag: Hat auch mir Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich mich nur am Kuchenbuffet beteiligt habe. ... könnte ich mich direkt dran gewöhnen, nur Gaumenfreuden ganz ohne Anstrengung. Gerne wieder. 

@Google: Wie Sonntag besprochen anbei mein Dienstagabendvorschlag.

@Siam: Wir hatten ja telefoniert! Morgen Abend dann vielleicht ein wenig länger als gewohnt. Ich visiere mal ca. 2,5 - 3,0h an.

An alle die sich morgen Abend ein wenig auf dem Radel bewegen wollen, hier mein Vorschlag dazu:

Feierabendtour (Flachlandausfahrt)

Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Google (24. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic, mal schauen was morgen das Wetter macht. Scheint ja alles noch nicht soooo klar zu sein. Ich werde mich  spontan entscheiden

Gruß

Google


----------



## bone peeler (24. Januar 2011)

Nur ein wenig... hatte vor knapp 2 Wochen ´nen Autounfall mit meinem erst kürzlich erstandenen Smart Cabrio... schöner Totalschaden... und ich bin wieder für ´ne ganze Weile ausser Gefecht... manchmal glaube ich das ich das Pech gebucht hab...


----------



## Sabiii (24. Januar 2011)

Huhu,

kann man die Tour auch mim Crosser bewältigen? Dann würde ich nämlich direkt von der Arbeit zum Druckhaus durchfahren und mich anschließen.

Grüßlis

Ach ja, geht es Dir denn besser, Bikeholic?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbFritz (25. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> kann man die Tour auch mim Crosser bewältigen? Dann würde ich nämlich direkt von der Arbeit zum Druckhaus durchfahren und mich anschließen.
> 
> ...



Sabiii - ist doch ne Flachlandausfahrt. Da kannst du sogar mit einem Hollandrad antreten


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> kann man die Tour auch mim Crosser bewältigen? Dann würde ich nämlich direkt von der Arbeit zum Druckhaus durchfahren und mich anschließen.
> 
> ...


Danke der Nachfrage ... und ja, besser geht es auch.  Denke das Du schon mit dem Crosser antreten kannst!  



mtbFritz schrieb:


> Sabiii - ist doch ne Flachlandausfahrt. Da kannst du sogar mit einem Hollandrad antreten


 

@bone peeler: ... Du scheinst das Pech ja wirklich anzuziehen! Sei froh das Dir nix ernsthaftes passiert ist. Ist doch hoffentlich nicht oder? Alles was heilt und keine bleibenden Schäden zurücklässt geht auch wieder vorbei.


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2011)

Moin, moin allerseits

@bonepeeler, das wird schon wieder!!  

@Bikeholic, Alle. Von den Niederschlagsmengen siehts heutenachmittag eher schlecht aus  Sofern es überhaupt trocken sein wird, werde ich mich sofort nach der Arbeit aufs Rad schwingen und mal schauen ob der Mainradweg zur Arbeit fahrbar ist und die Lage noch ein bisserl Richtung Seligenstadt checken. Ich möchte nämlich endlich wieder mit den Fahrten zur Arbeit beginnen  Wenns regnet, was ich befürchte, werde ich wohl zum zweiten Male meinen Notnagel *MF *in Anspruch nehmen müssen.

@Alle, am Donnerstag gibts wieder einen MTB-Treff Hanau ab Fünfe  Charakter locker mit HM. LMB folgt.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, Alle. Von den Niederschlagsmengen siehts heutenachmittag eher schlecht aus  Sofern es überhaupt trocken sein wird, werde ich mich sofort nach der Arbeit aufs Rad schwingen und mal schauen ob der Mainradweg zur Arbeit fahrbar ist und die Lage noch ein bisserl Richtung Seligenstadt checken. Ich möchte nämlich endlich wieder mit den Fahrten zur Arbeit beginnen  Wenns regnet, was ich befürchte, werde ich wohl zum zweiten Male meinen Notnagel *MF *in Anspruch nehmen müssen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> 
> Google


Mit den Niederschlagsmengen da hast Du wohl leider recht! Auf drei Internet-Wettervorhersagen ist für heute Abend zwischen 1,9 und 5,0 Liter auf den m² gemeldet.  Das verspricht nichts Gutes! 

@alle: Ich werde heute Nachmittag um 17:15 Uhr, nach einem finalen Blick aufs Wetterradar, entgültig entscheiden ob wenigstens eine kleine Ausfahrt machbar ist oder nicht. Stelle das Ergebnis dann hier ein. Falls es regnet, fällt die Tour aus!


----------



## Sabiii (25. Januar 2011)

Hmm. Ich arbeite bis 16.30 Uhr, d. h. ich sitze um 17:15 Uhr schon auf dem Rad Richtung Heimat. Könntest Du mir (falls das Wetter unsicher aussieht, weiß ja nicht, wie Du danach gehen magst) ´ne SMS schreiben?

LG


----------



## bone peeler (25. Januar 2011)

@ Bikeholic: Also ich hoffe doch mal das ich keine bleibenden Schäden behalte obwohl mein Köpflein arg gelitten hat... äusserlich nur durch 2 grosse Schnittwunden aber ich fühl mich als hätt ich nur noch ´nen Milchshake im Schädel... naja, abwarten und Expertenmeinungen einholen. Und Rückentechnisch (nach dem Bandscheibenvorfall letztes Jahr) gehts mir auch nicht wirklich besser. Aber da setz ich ja grad wieder auf einen Masseur 

@ Google: Ich hoffe doch


----------



## Google (25. Januar 2011)

Ha, Haaaa 

Ich ins Sportstudio, kein einziger Regentropfen mehr! Hätt ichs mit dem Bike gewagt, wäre ich wahrscheinlich bis auf die Knochen nass geworden. Egal.


Am Donnerstag fahre ich wieder ins Gelände. Allerdings locker und vielleicht ne halbe Stunde weniger Fahrzeit. Mal sehen...Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

*MTB-TREFF am Donnerstag​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Sabiii (25. Januar 2011)

... und ich hab heute die 100 Km mim Rad geknackt. Noch 2 Pünktchen und ich hab Dich, mein Lieblings-Google, von Deinem WP-Thron vertrieben.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> ... und ich hab heute die 100 Km mim Rad geknackt. Noch 2 Pünktchen und ich hab Dich, mein Lieblings-Google, von Deinem WP-Thron vertrieben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (25. Januar 2011)

Oha.. da hab ich ja bald jemanden der meine Punkte im WP mitabsolviert


----------



## Google (26. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> ... und ich hab heute die 100 Km mim Rad geknackt. Noch 2 Pünktchen und ich hab Dich, mein Lieblings-Google, von Deinem WP-Thron vertrieben.





Bikeholic schrieb:


>


Tssss 

Mit Argwohn verfolge ich seit Wochen schon diese nicht aktzeptable Tendenz, bei der auch noch ein anderer Sack eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt  Ich werde nicht hinnehmen, dass man mich auf den dritten Rang verweist und daher unverzüglich entsprechende Maßnahmen in die Wege leiten 

Ein evtl. in Kürze anstehender Wechsel im Teamranking wird daher nur von kurzer Dauer sein 

Mit sportlichen Grüßen

Euer Teamleader


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Januar 2011)

Moin!

auch wenn ich im Moment wenig schreibe bereite ich mich doch auf die anstehende Saison vor. Wenn auch nicht so, wie es sein müsste dank neuem/ stressigeren Job...

Im Gegensatz zu euch bin ich dieses Jahr noch keine einzige Tour im Freien gefahren. Eigentlich seid November schon nicht mehr 
Spätestens März sind es wieder angenehmere Bedingungen draußen und man kann - hoffentlich - mal gemeinsam z.B. nach MIL fahren?!

@bone...
Tut wirklich leid für dich. Du hast in einem Jahr wohl alles abbekommen, was man abbekommen kann! Immer Kopf hoch und nie das Ziel vor Augen verlieren.

Wünsche allen noch frohes Fahren und viele WP Punkte


----------



## bone peeler (26. Januar 2011)

@ Merci Noch-Nachbar 

Jaja.. ich hab´s schon net einfach. Aber wat solls. Hauptsache ist Du sagst bescheid wenn das Training wieder anfängt. Hab ja jetzt Zeeeeeiiiiit!


----------



## Sabiii (26. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Tssss
> 
> Mit Argwohn verfolge ich seit Wochen schon diese nicht aktzeptable Tendenz, bei der auch noch ein anderer Sack eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt  Ich werde nicht hinnehmen, dass man mich auf den dritten Rang verweist und daher unverzüglich entsprechende Maßnahmen in die Wege leiten
> 
> ...


 

So, so, Herr Teamleader!


----------



## Sabiii (26. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Oha.. da hab ich ja bald jemanden der meine Punkte im WP mitabsolviert


 
Die WP - Punkte teile ich nur mit meinem Team, Herr Konkurrent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (26. Januar 2011)

Jetzt sei mal ´net so.. ich spendier auch ein schönes Stück Kuchen im NFH


----------



## Sabiii (26. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Jetzt sei mal ´net so.. ich spendier auch ein schönes Stück Kuchen im NFH



Den darf ich leider nicht essen *bääh*.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Tssss
> 
> Mit Argwohn verfolge ich seit Wochen schon diese nicht aktzeptable Tendenz, bei der auch noch ein anderer Sack eine nicht unwesentliche Rolle spielt  Ich werde nicht hinnehmen, dass man mich auf den dritten Rang verweist und daher unverzüglich entsprechende Maßnahmen in die Wege leiten
> 
> ...


... jeder tut eben was er kann.  

@alle: Wie sieht es denn mit Donnerstag aus! Hat jemand Lust ab 18:00h für 2h flach zu fahren?


----------



## bone peeler (26. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Den darf ich leider nicht essen *bääh*.




Wat? Wieso? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Sabiii (26. Januar 2011)

Ja, leider. Hab ne Autoimmunerkrankung und muss strenge Diät einhalten.


----------



## bone peeler (26. Januar 2011)

Ach.. mein Auto war auch krank...  trotzdem hat mir der Kuchen geschmeckt. 

Ok.. weiss ich bescheid... dann muss halt jemand anderes meine Punkte einfahren oder Du sagst mir was Du isst


----------



## Speedskater (26. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mich heute bissel im Taunus verfahren. War geil, ab ca. 450 m liegt Schnee.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2011)

*Über Höchst/ODW nach Obernburg am Sonntag​*
Tourdaten: ca. 100 KM 500 HM, weis ich nicht mehr so genau 

Es geht von Dtz Richtung Otzberg, unterhalb der Burg vorbei in die Wälder nach Höchst im Odenwald. 
Ab Höchst folgen wir der Mümling bis Obernburg. 
In Obernburg ist die Cappupause geplant. 
Zurück geht's entlang "Des schmalen Handtuchs", wir folgen der Gersprenz nach Babenhausen bis wir schließlich übers Rodgau wieder Dtz erreichen.

Es wird vorwiegend im lockeren GA1 Bereich gefahren, ausgenommen die paar HM auf'm Weg. 
Mitfahrer/innen sind wie immer willkommen. 
Helm und "Notlicht" sind Plicht.​
P.S. Zuvor am Samstag steht ein weiteres Mal "Babenhausen, ich bin flach wie Holland" auf dem Programm.


----------



## Google (27. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Über Höchst/ODW nach Obernburg am Sonntag​*
> Tourdaten: ca. 100 KM 500 HM, weis ich nicht mehr so genau ​


Ich bin dabei  Startzeit ist annehmbar. Cappupause einfach hervorglänzend!  @Alle, ich hab noch Platz für 1 Rad mit Person die drauf sitzt.

@RedRum, sicherlich fahren wir auch mal wieder nach Mi oder Kli 

@Sabiii, jetzt weiß ich auch warum Du so viel Rad fährst. Weil Du Autoimmun bist. Ha ha.

@Chaotenkind, wo bist Du, was machst Du ?

Gruß

Google​


----------



## Sabiii (27. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei  Startzeit ist annehmbar. Cappupause einfach hervorglänzend!  @Alle, ich hab noch Platz für 1 Rad mit Person die drauf sitzt.
> 
> @RedRum, sicherlich fahren wir auch mal wieder nach Mi oder Kli
> 
> ...


 


Ich vielleicht, Du Scherzkeks!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (27. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Über Höchst/ODW nach Obernburg am Sonntag​*
> 
> Tourdaten: ca. 100 KM 500 HM, weis ich nicht mehr so genau
> ​ P.S. Zuvor am Samstag steht ein weiteres Mal "Babenhausen, ich bin flach wie Holland" auf dem Programm.



Wann planst Du am Sonntag wieder zurück zu sein? 

... und wie sehen die Eckdaten für Samstag aus?



Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, wo bist Du, was machst Du ?


Das IBC ist zur Zeit wohl auf ihrem Firmenrechener geblockt.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wann planst Du am Sonntag wieder zurück zu sein?
> 
> ... und wie sehen die Eckdaten für Samstag aus?


PLANEN  Seit wann plan ich was ... hm ... 20ziger Schnitt, 60 Min Pause eingeplant, müßt man gegen 16:30 wieder in Dtz einlaufen.

Samstag um die 2,5 Std. 50-60 KM flach, Start wird wohl erst gegen 14:00 sein.


----------



## drinkandbike (28. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> PLANEN  Seit wann plan ich was ... hm ... 20ziger Schnitt, 60 Min Pause eingeplant, müßt man gegen 16:30 wieder in Dtz einlaufen.
> 
> Samstag um die 2,5 Std. 50-60 KM flach, Start wird wohl erst gegen 14:00 sein.



wo ist am Samstag Treffpunkt?

Grüsse Kai


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich vielleicht, Du Scherzkeks!


  ööhm..jetzt steh ich irgendwie auffem Schlauch. Was Du meinen? 

@Erdi01, Wenn Du schon gerade beim beantworten von Fragen bist: Ist die Sonntagstour auch Crossergeeignet oder lieber mit dem MTB?

Wegen Malle und Cross schau ich heutabend und sag Dir bescheid.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (28. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> ööhm..jetzt steh ich irgendwie auffem Schlauch. Was Du meinen?


 
Ich würde gerne den angebotenen Platz wahrnehmen.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2011)

@drinkandbike, Samstag wäre Treffpunkt Haupteingang Kreishaus Dtz. 14:00. Zur Info: Es wird ne reine Gundlagentour 95% Asphalt, aber kaum Straße. Bitte aber Bescheid geben ob Du mitmöchtet, da ich sonst dort nicht vorbei mache.

@Google, ich würde das Hardtail nehmen. Mümlingtal und "Langes Handtuch" wird asphaltiert sein, der Rest normale Waldwege. Ich werd mit meinem 60mm Fully ... Fully  unterwegs sein.


----------



## Google (28. Januar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne den angebotenen Platz wahrnehmen.


Ach soooooooo. Ja gerne! Wir müßten uns halt nur noch wegen des Treffpunktes kurzschliessen. Vielleicht ruf ich Dich heute noch an wenn ich Zeit hab. Ansonsten morsche





Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Google, ich würde das Hardtail nehmen. Mümlingtal und "Langes Handtuch" wird asphaltiert sein, der Rest normale Waldwege. Ich werd mit meinem 60mm Fully ... Fully  unterwegs sein.


Ei ich nehm dann auch das Fully weil auf dem HD noch die Spikes sind 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (28. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Ach soooooooo. Ja gerne! Wir müßten uns halt nur noch wegen des Treffpunktes kurzschliessen. Vielleicht ruf ich Dich heute noch an wenn ich Zeit hab. Ansonsten morsche


 
Du kannst mich anrufen, wann immer Du magst.


----------



## bone peeler (28. Januar 2011)

Lass das nicht seine Frau lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (28. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Lass das nicht seine Frau lesen


 

Öhm, hab mir eigentlich nix dabei gedacht... . Und schon gar nicht "soooo".


----------



## bone peeler (28. Januar 2011)

Jaja... das sagen ´se hinterher alle


----------



## Sabiii (28. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Jaja... das sagen ´se hinterher alle


 
Setz hier keine Gerüchte ins Forum!!!


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2011)

Gegen ein paar WP-Punkte editier ich meine Beiträge bestimmt noch einmal


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> PLANEN  Seit wann plan ich was ... hm ... 20ziger Schnitt, 60 Min Pause eingeplant, müßt man gegen 16:30 wieder in Dtz einlaufen.
> 
> Samstag um die 2,5 Std. 50-60 KM flach, Start wird wohl erst gegen 14:00 sein.


Ok, heute 14:00 Uhre am Kreishaus! Chaotenkind und ich sind dabei. 
Bis später.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ok, heute 14:00 Uhre am Kreishaus! Chaotenkind und ich sind dabei.
> Bis später.


Alles klar, bis später 

@drinkandbike, schade das es doch nicht klappt. Anderes mal ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Januar 2011)

Und ich hab extra das leichte Rad nach Hanau geschleift um den angepeilten Schnitt nicht zu gefährden.
Obwohl jemand gestern noch getönt hat, ich könne ruhig das schwere Rad nehmen.

@peeler: Du ziehst ja das Unheil an wie ein Magnet. Alles Gute, auf dass die Pechsträhne endlich mal endet.


----------



## bone peeler (29. Januar 2011)

@ Chaotenkind: Ich weiss auch nicht womit ich das verdient habe. Btw: Ich weiss gar net ob die FW bei meinem Unfall auch dabei war... aber Du ja sicherlich sowieso net... war ja am Erdboden


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Januar 2011)

Schöne Tour Erdi, danke fürs guiden.  Es waren für uns 100Km und 4:31 H.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich wollte ich heute Ruhetag machen, aber dann war das Wetter so geil und das Ergebnis sehr ihr auf dem Bild.





Wer hat Lust morgen im Taunus im Schnee rumzuradeln?
Gruß
Armin


----------



## mtbFritz (29. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wer hat Lust morgen im Taunus im Schnee rumzuradeln?
> Gruß
> Armin



Nobbiii und ich wollen morgen auch in den Taunus, können aber erst gegen 14:00 starten.


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich heute Ruhetag machen, aber dann war das Wetter so geil und das Ergebnis sehr ihr auf dem Bild.


Sieht schon geil aus die Schneelandschaft. Aber irgendwie freu ich mich jetzt eher auf sowas...das in sechs Wochen ansteht 









*Edit: ...und nicht zu vergessen, dass schöne Bildchen wenn man auf meine Signatur geht und Mallorca anklickt *

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie freu ich mich jetzt eher auf sowas...das in sechs Wochen ansteht



Oh ja, und nur deshalb setzt ich mich gleich bei aktuell lauschigen -5,3 C auf' Rad  Bis gleich ...


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Januar 2011)

Weil auch ich zur Zeit gut motiviert bin anbei mein Vorschlag für Dienstag:

*FEIERABENDTOUR am Dienstag*

Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen!


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mal wieder geschäftlich in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs. Aber diesmal wenigestens an einen erfreulichen Ort und siehe da: man kann hier sogar gute Rennräder ausleihen!





Das ist hier in der Nähe von Laguna Beach, Kalifornien.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2011)

*@Blacky*, und sowas nennt sich dann WIPOKA   Hoffe in 6 Wochen sieht's wettermäßig auf Malle auch so aus, ist ja auch noch WIPOKA-Zeit.

Heute erstmal wieder die Pflicht erledigt: 109,5 KM 613 HM 19,9 Schnitt. War doch keine reine Grundlagentour, da waren auch einige KA Einheiten bei (natürlich gewollt) und ... natürlich die Pause 

Habe mal geschaut was ich die Januar-Wochen so getrieben habe und festgestellt es ist Zeit für ne ruhe Woche. D.h. entgegen meiner Aussage steht die kommende Woche nur 2x Grundlage auf dem Programm und KEINE Höhenmeter.

Wie schon angekündigt leben kommenden DO die N8Rides wieder auf und am kommenden WE gibt's ne ca 4stündige Grundlagentour Main/Nidda entlang. SA oder SO? Noch nehm ich Wünsche entgegen  bevor ich die zugehörigen LMB's mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (30. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Heute erstmal wieder die Pflicht erledigt: 109,5 KM 613 HM 19,9 Schnitt. War doch keine reine Grundlagentour, da waren auch einige KA Einheiten bei (natürlich gewollt) und ... natürlich die Pause



Es war scheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, aber hatte es in sich. Will meeehr!


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...und am kommenden WE gibt's ne ca 4stündige Grundlagentour Main/Nidda entlang. SA oder SO? Noch nehm ich Wünsche entgegen  bevor ich die zugehörigen LMB's mache.



1. Wunsch: Sonntag!
Wir würden dann in Frankfurt zusteigen und in Bad Vilbel wieder aussteigen.


----------



## Google (30. Januar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 1. Wunsch: Sonntag!
> Wir würden dann in Frankfurt zusteigen und in Bad Vilbel wieder aussteigen.


 Wäre auch mein Wunsch wenns Wetter ok ist  So circa 10:45/11:00 Uhr an der Gerbermühle kann ich mir gut vorstellen  Hey, vielleicht werden wir mal wieder ne größere Gruppe!

@Erdi01, Sabiii, war doch ne echt schöne Tour mit viel Sonnenschein und leckerem Cappu  Wir sind für die Jahreszeit echt schon gut dabei!

@Alle, Am Dienstag gibts gleich zwei Eisbärentourenangebote  ich bin neben Bikeholics Tour wie üblich schon wieder ab 17:00 Uhr unterwegs und wollte auf alle Fälle ins Gelände und Höhenmeter machen. Wenn ich gut drauf bin, entweder mal wieder übern Fernblick oder übern Hahnenkamm. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff am Dienstag​*
Bis bald im Wald 


Google


----------



## drinkandbike (30. Januar 2011)

Frankfurt Sonntag klingt gut....

Samstag geht aber auch

kai


----------



## Speedskater (30. Januar 2011)

Ich habe mich heute wieder im Taunus verfahren, einfach geil bei dem Wetter.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> am kommenden WE gibt's ne ca 4stündige Grundlagentour Main/Nidda entlang. SA oder SO? Noch nehm ich Wünsche entgegen  bevor ich die zugehörigen LMB's mache.



@Erdi, Nidda und südliche Wetterau ist meine Kernkompetenz. Main/Nidda ist langweilig. 
Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Hohestrasse wo man von Mittelbuchen Friedhof hoch kommt. Wir radeln durch Wäder der südlichen Wetterau bis Böhnstadt und an der Nidda zurück bis Gronau und dann zum Modelflugplatz Hohestr.
Das ist natürlich beliebig erweiterbar.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Vorschlag: Treffpunkt Hohestrasse wo man von Mittelbuchen Friedhof hoch kommt. Wir radeln durch Wäder der südlichen Wetterau bis Böhnstadt und an der Nidda zurück bis Gronau und dann zum Modelflugplatz Hohestr.



Wenn Du geduldig langsam fahren kannst, würde ich mitkommen.


----------



## Andreas (31. Januar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Heute erstmal wieder die Pflicht erledigt: 109,5 KM 613 HM 19,9 Schnitt. War doch keine reine Grundlagentour, da waren auch einige KA Einheiten bei (natürlich gewollt) und ... natürlich die Pause



Meine Füsse halten momentan nur 2h aus. Ich war am Wochenende beim Stadler in Mannheim. Ist ja wirklich eine riesen Laden, doch so richtig dicke Neopren Überschuhe gab es in meiner Schuhgrösse leider nicht mehr. Ich muss wohl doch wieder die Schuhheizung aktivieren, wenn der Akku überhaupt noch so lange hält.

Apropos Zweirad Stadler: Ich habe von einem Gerücht gehört, das er in Frankfurt (im Frühjahr) einen 10.000 qm Megastore eröffnet. Weiss jemand mehr?


----------



## Lanzelot (31. Januar 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Apropos Zweirad Stadler: Ich habe von einem Gerücht gehört, das er in Frankfurt (im Frühjahr) einen 10.000 qm Megastore eröffnet. Weiss jemand mehr?



Scheint zu stimmen, auf der Homepage werden Mitarbeiter für Frankfurt gesucht.


----------



## diggar (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo MTB-Team Eisbären!

Ich bin durch einen bekannten auf das Forum aufmerksam geworden und möchte mich erst einmal kurz vorstellen. Ich heiße Jan, bin 27 Jahre und wohne in Langenselbold. Komme ursprünglich aus dem Harz und bin vor 7 Jahren Beruflich bedingt hier her gezogen. 

Ich glaube mittlerweile sind es 5 oder 6 Jahre her als ich meinte mir mal ein Mountainbike zu kaufen und mich etwas fit zu halten. Bin seit dem auch geschätzte 200km mit dem Bike gefahren  Mehrfach bin ich das Thema Biken angegangen aber da ich nie wen gefunden habe mit dem man mal ne Runde drehen kann, habe ich es bisher leider immer recht schnell wieder aufgegeben. Bin normalerweise keiner der schnell aufgibt, aber hat bisher einfach nicht sein sollen. Nun möchte ich es erneut aufgreifen, diesmal aber richtig. Ich denke hiermit der Grundstein schon mal gelegt...sofern Ihr mich in eure Runde aufnehmen würdet 

Da ich die letzten Jahre kein Bike gefahren bin, kann ich auch überhaupt nicht sagen wie Fit ich aktuell bin. Gehe zwar seit nicht all so langer Zeit ins Fitnessstudio und lege da den Schwerpunkt auf Ausdauer, aber um eine 100km Strecke mitzufahren werde ich wohl noch die eine oder andere Trainingsrunde drehen müssen 

Habe eine Bulls Fully was soweit auch Fahrbeit ist. Müsste mir nur mal eine andere Übersetzung und einen anderen Sattel zulegen. Auf dem jetzigen schläft mir immer etwas ein 

Vielleicht kann mir ja einer von euch einen gute Bike Werkstatt empfehlen. Kenne mich da (noch) zu wenig aus um es selbst zu machen. 

Achso, wenn alles super klappt und ich auf einem entsprechendes Leistungsniveau bin, würde ich auch gerne im Spätsommer mal ne Woche auf Mountainbike Tour gehen. 

Das sollte es fürs erste mal gewesen sein. Da ich noch sehr unerfahren bin was das Biken und das drum herum angeht, bin ich für jeden Tipp dankbar 

Greetz
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jan.... herzlich willkommen....


Gruß
Karsten (ooooch´n Ossi )


----------



## diggar (31. Januar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Gruß
> Karsten (ooooch´n Ossi )




Danke Karsten!

Aber nicht alle Harzer sind Ossi´s  Bin noch ein Wessi, wenn auch nur knapp


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

Mist verdammter.... voll drauf reingefallen....


----------



## ICM2007 (31. Januar 2011)

Welcome auch von mir, 
bei Dir in der Kante kenne ich nix von Händlern aber in OF, gibts die Bikeschmiede, die hat eigentlich einen guten Ruf. 

Und wenn Dein Gerät läuft wie Du es brauchst, schließ Dich ruhig hier der einen oder anderen Runde mal an. Einfach zum ausreiten.
Termine gibts regelmäßig für alle Leistungsklassen. Ich fahre auch ständig hinterher, hinter den jungen Spritzern.  
Hautpsache Du findest selber wieder heim. 

Viel Spaß hier und bis demnächst vielleicht auf irgendeiner Piste


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn Du geduldig langsam fahren kannst, würde ich mitkommen.



Du glaubst gar nicht wie viiieel Geduld ich habe und wie Laaangsam ich fahren kann.

Ich habe heute noch mal Teile der Strecke getestet, fährt sich andersrum geschmeidiger. Bedeutet, erst Nidda bis Bönstadt und dann durch das Geräusch zurück zu Hohestrasse.

Fahrzeit von Treffpunkt und zurück ca. 2 1/2 Stunden (lässt sich erweitern)

Hi Diggar, komm einfach am Sonntag mit. 

Ich schlage mal vor: 11:30 Hohestrasse wo man vom Friedhof Mittelbuchen hoch kommt.


----------



## ICM2007 (31. Januar 2011)

> Apropos Zweirad Stadler: Ich habe von einem Gerücht gehört, das er in Frankfurt (im Frühjahr) einen 10.000 qm Megastore eröffnet. Weiss jemand mehr?



Das wäre geil 
Die haben immer Top Angebote und sowas fehlt hier wirklich im Großraum Rhein/Main.



> Meine Füsse halten momentan nur 2h aus. Ich war am Wochenende beim Stadler in Mannheim. Ist ja wirklich eine riesen Laden, doch so richtig dicke Neopren Überschuhe gab es in meiner Schuhgrösse leider nicht mehr. Ich muss wohl doch wieder die Schuhheizung aktivieren, wenn der Akku überhaupt noch so lange hält.


Jepp, so Neoprenüberschuhe suche ich auch noch, denn selbst mit drei Paar Socken sind mir gestern nach 3 Std. bald die Fußzehen abgefallen bei Minus 2,5° Außentemperatur und strahlendem Sonnenschein.
Im Wald ist halt Kalt

Aber ich glaube ich gucke mich demnächst erst nach Langlaufski um in der Bucht. Nochmal hocke ich nicht bei soviel Schnee nur in der Muckibude, oder auf dem Spinningrad. 
Also gewappnet sein für Winter 2011 und dem nächsten Winterpokal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

@ ICM2007: Das hab ich mir auch vorgenommen... und bin diesen Winter nicht einmal gefahren... leider...

Übrigens wollten wir uns mal Treffen... aber erstmal zieh ich jetzt um... a bisserl in Deine Richtung


----------



## ICM2007 (31. Januar 2011)

@speeskater, wenn Volker mitfährt und wir uns anschließen, brauch er wahrscheinlich einen Wecker auf´m Rad damit er nicht einschläft. 

@Karsten, ja ich habe auf Deinen Anruf gewartet, bin schon 2 mal durch die Kälte gefahren.
Nächsten Sonntag wäre kein schlechter Termin. Mal sehen ob was dabei ist, wo ich mithalten kann. Bei Kälte sind die Knochen noch lahmer
Ansonsten fahre ich wieder die große Rodgau, OF-Krs.Runde , oder zum Mainzer Berg, wenn ich hinfinde 
Mal schaun, kannst Dich ja mal melden. Weil ich hier auch nicht immer reingucke.

CU 

PS:  Wo ziehste eigentlich hin?  Oberroden?  Oder was ?


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

Jap.. OR wirds. Aber ich kann eh momentan noch nicht mitfahren... zehre ja noch an den Verletzungen aus meinem Autounfall... da geht wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Wochen nix....


----------



## ICM2007 (31. Januar 2011)

Mann oh Mann 
Ich weiß ja gar nix. Autounfall 

Dann weiterhin gute Besserung. Ich sags ja, Du hättest mich viel früher mal anrufen sollen. Aber gut. Werd erst mal gesund und wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst, melde Dich einfach. Samstag hätte ich Luft, allerdings nur tagsüber 

Bis denne


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hi Diggar, komm einfach am Sonntag mit.
> 
> Ich schlage mal vor: 11:30 Hohestrasse wo man vom Friedhof Mittelbuchen hoch kommt.


Hm, hinter Mittelbuchen gibts mehrere Wege zur Hohen Strasse hoch. Meinst Du an der ehemaligen Bundeswehr-Anlage bei Schöneck? Oder die nächste Wegkreuzung westlich vom Wartbaum?

11:30 am Sonntag passt gut. Aber ich möchte mal bezweifeln, dass Du mit jmd wie mir im Schlepptau in 2,5h eine Runde über Bönstadt hinbekommst, wenn dann noch Niddaradweg und Wald-Abschnitte eingeschlossen sein sollen... 

Und ja: Willkommen Diggar! Fänd ich toll, wenn Du Dich spontan am Sonntag anschliesst.

LG
Sonja


----------



## bone peeler (31. Januar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Mann oh Mann
> Ich weiß ja gar nix. Autounfall
> 
> Dann weiterhin gute Besserung. Ich sags ja, Du hättest mich viel früher mal anrufen sollen. Aber gut. Werd erst mal gesund und wenn Du noch Hilfe brauchst, melde Dich einfach. Samstag hätte ich Luft, allerdings nur tagsüber
> ...



Na diesen Samstag wirds noch nix.. eher nächsten. Aber ich habe gar nicht so viel Zeugs um so viele Helfer zu beschäftigen


----------



## diggar (31. Januar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hi Diggar, komm einfach am Sonntag mit.
> 
> Ich schlage mal vor: 11:30 Hohestrasse wo man vom Friedhof Mittelbuchen hoch kommt.



Danke Speedskater, aber diesen Sonntag wird das leider nichts. Erstens ist mein Bike noch nicht fit und zweitens ist das WE schon total verplant 

Zudem bin ich auch gerade am schauen ob ich mir nicht ein neues Bike kaufe. Wen wer Tipps hat...immer her damit. Bin 185cm, 94kg und wollte max.  1500,- ausgeben. Sollte natürlich nen Fully sein. 




ICM2007 schrieb:


> Welcome auch von mir,
> bei Dir in der Kante kenne ich nix von Händlern aber in OF, gibts die Bikeschmiede, die hat eigentlich einen guten Ruf.
> 
> Und wenn Dein Gerät läuft wie Du es brauchst, schließ Dich ruhig hier der einen oder anderen Runde mal an. Einfach zum ausreiten.
> ...



Danke danke! Wie schon gesagt, diesen Sonntag wird es nichts. Aber ich werde hier aktiv bleiben und sicher demnächst an einem Termin mal teilnehmen. 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und ja: Willkommen Diggar! Fänd ich toll, wenn Du Dich spontan am Sonntag anschliesst.
> 
> LG
> Sonja



Hätte ich auch toll gefunden...aber ich arbeite daran mich schnellst möglich anzuschließen.


----------



## Andreas (1. Februar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Das wäre geil
> Die haben immer Top Angebote und sowas fehlt hier wirklich im Großraum Rhein/Main.



So wie es ausschaut wird es wohl die Borsigallee im Frankfurter Osten werden. Für Autofahrer ein Nadelöhr, aber man kann ja mit dem Bike anreisen.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hm, hinter Mittelbuchen gibts mehrere Wege zur Hohen Strasse hoch. Meinst Du an der ehemaligen Bundeswehr-Anlage bei Schöneck? Oder die nächste Wegkreuzung westlich vom Wartbaum?
> 
> 11:30 am Sonntag passt gut. Aber ich möchte mal bezweifeln, dass Du mit jmd wie mir im Schlepptau in 2,5h eine Runde über Bönstadt hinbekommst, wenn dann noch Niddaradweg und Wald-Abschnitte eingeschlossen sein sollen...



Sorry, ich habe da was verwechselt. Das Kaff heißt Wachenbuchen. Wenn man die Kilanstädter Strasse weiter radelt bis Hohestr.

Von dort zur Nidda bis Bönstadt ca. 75 min. und zurück noch mal 90 min. OK es könnten auch 3 Stunden werden.


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Februar 2011)

Ok, dann weiss ich wo das ist. 3h wär für mich auch ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (1. Februar 2011)

Heija, Stufe 1 ist gezündet! Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, könne mers in Malle krachen lassen 

Am Donnerstag hab ich vor wieder ne Geländetour zu fahren aber locker(er). Ich warte aber die Wetterprognose von morgen ab.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2011)

Schon angekündigt und nun ist es soweit, eine lange verschollene Eisbärentradition lebt wieder auf  
(vorerst nur bis Mitte März Malle, aber bei entsprechendem Zuspruch kann's durchaus in die Verlängerung gehen)

*Der Donnerstag Abend N8Ride

Rodgau Rundweg
Rödermark Rundweg
Babenhausen "Ich bin flach wie Holland"
Langener Waldseetrails
Airportumrundung
Rückersbacher Schlucht by Night
Ffm City N8Ride
Messeler Hügelland
u.v.m.​*​
Das ist jetzt nicht die strikte Reihenfolge der kommenden Donnerstag N8Rides, sonder nur ne lockere Aufzählung möglicher Runden und Ziele. Was ansteht wird nach Wetter, Mitfahrer, Lust und Laune entschieden. Und gleich geht's los ...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2011)

*Donnertag N8Ride*

Je nach kommendem Wetter morgen und übermorgen geht's entweder auf den Rodgau Rundweg oder auf die schlammfreie Babenhäuser Runde !?

Beide Varianten sind in ca. 2,5 Std abgespult!
Ca. 50-60 KM im lockeren Grundlagenbereich!
Bevorzugt MTB, Crosser ist aber auch möglich!
Helm und Licht sind Plicht!
Mitfahrer/innen immer willkommen!
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit im LMB!
Ein- und Ausstieg entlang des Weges nach Absprache!

Übrigens: Schlechtes Wetter ist nur wenn Badewannenfüllungen vom Himmel fallen ​


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2011)

*@Andreas*, ich habe gerade mal wieder Deine Hompage in meine Sig eingefügt. Ändere mal bitte den HU Treffpunkt von "Neuwirtshaus" in "Druckhaus" 

Und was wäre ein N8Ride außer Airportumrundung, der in Deine Richtung geht ...


----------



## diggar (1. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Donnertag N8Ride*
> 
> Je nach kommendem Wetter morgen und übermorgen geht's entweder auf den Rodgau Rundweg oder auf die schlammfreie Babenhäuser Runde !?
> 
> ...



Klingt nach einer netten Tour. Wäre auch gerne mit dabei...wenn ich schon ein passendes Bike und Klamotten hätte. Aber bin auf der Suche nach einem anständigen Bike...und dann geht es rund  Freu mich schon


----------



## ICM2007 (1. Februar 2011)

N8Rides sind eine schöne Sache, wo ich doch jetzt richtig Licht habe 
Fahre die auch ganz gern spontan alleine

Leider muss ich diesen Donnerstag arbeiten, aber sonst immer gern wieder dabei.


----------



## Andreas (2. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*, ich habe gerade mal wieder Deine Hompage in meine Sig eingefügt. Ändere mal bitte den HU Treffpunkt von "Neuwirtshaus" in "Druckhaus"
> 
> Und was wäre ein N8Ride außer Airportumrundung, der in Deine Richtung geht ...



Wir könnten ja auch mal wieder zur Burg Frankenstein "bei Nacht".


----------



## Google (2. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag hab ich vor wieder ne Geländetour zu fahren aber locker(er). Ich warte aber die Wetterprognose von morgen ab.


 Öööhhhm..Ich warte dann mal lieber die Wetterprognose am Donnerstagmorgen ab und informiere kurzfristig ob was geht 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Donnertag N8Ride*
> 
> Je nach kommendem Wetter morgen und übermorgen geht's entweder auf den Rodgau Rundweg oder auf die schlammfreie Babenhäuser Runde !?
> 
> Übrigens: Schlechtes Wetter ist nur wenn Badewannenfüllungen vom Himmel fallen ​


Habe mogen einen anderen Termin Erdi, vielleich klappts ja übernächste Woche, wenn ich von meinen Dienstreisen zurück bin. 

Allen Mitradlern viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (2. Februar 2011)

Hey Erdi,

sagste morgen noch mal bescheid, ob die Tour stattfindet?

LG

Sabi


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2011)

*@Sabi*, kommt drauf an ob sich Jemand anmeldet oder nicht. Wenn ja starte ich auf jeden Fall (meine beiden möglichen Räder, Spike bereift oder nicht, stehen bereit), wenn nein dann entscheide ich spontan ob ich Lust habe oder nicht!


----------



## Google (3. Februar 2011)

Moin allerseits 

Anscheinend könnte man ja heutenachmittag fahren. Ich mach heute aber mal gar nix, weil ich die vergangenen Tage relativ viel gefahren bin und meine Beine ganz schön merke. 

@Erdi01, wie gesagt, wenns Wetter am Sonntag passt, wäre ich bei Deinem Tourenvorschlag dabei. Gerne auch so wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, da ich die Strecke schon jahrelang nicht mehr gefahren bin und in mein Schema passt  


Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (3. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Sabi*, kommt drauf an ob sich Jemand anmeldet oder nicht. Wenn ja starte ich auf jeden Fall (meine beiden möglichen Räder, Spike bereift oder nicht, stehen bereit), wenn nein dann entscheide ich spontan ob ich Lust habe oder nicht!


 
Also, ich bin dabei!!!


----------



## Sabiii (3. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...und am kommenden WE gibt's ne ca 4stündige Grundlagentour Main/Nidda entlang. SA oder SO? Noch nehm ich Wünsche entgegen  bevor ich die zugehörigen LMB's mache.


 
Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## drinkandbike (3. Februar 2011)

ich wäre am Sonntag definitiv auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2011)

So der erste N8Ride is rum und dank Sabiii wenigstens nicht allein unterwegs gewesen. Da hatt's noch Verbesserungspotenzial 

Egal, weiter geht's ...

*Main/Nidda am Sonntag*

Eine weitere Grundlagentour zum Main bis Höchst, von dort die Nidda lang bis Bad Vilbel, rüber übern Bersch (einzige erwähnenswerte HM) wieder zum Main und zurück!
MTB und Crosser geeignet!
Ca. 80 KM ein paar HM, 4 Std. Fahrzeit OHNE Pause!
Mitfahrer/innen wie immer wilkommen!
Helm ist Pflicht!

*Treffpunkte:*
Dietzenbach Kreishaus 10:15

Offenbach Gerbermühle 11:00

Weitere entlang des Weges nach Absprache möglich!​

*@Speedscater*, Dein Vorschlag gern ein anderes mal ...

*@Hanauer*, Eure Startzeit habe ich jetzt mal so geschätzt, wenn's nicht passt, müßt Ihr's halt berichtigen.


----------



## Sabiii (4. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So der erste N8Ride is rum und dank Sabiii wenigstens nicht allein unterwegs gewesen. Da hatt's noch Verbesserungspotenzial
> 
> Egal, weiter geht's ...
> 
> ...


 

Huhu,

wo können Hanauer und Obertshäuser sich denn treffen?


----------



## Google (4. Februar 2011)

@Erdi01, nimm bitte Druckhaus 10:15 raus. Ich fahr nämlich net umsonst hin um dann wieder zurück zu fahren (auch wenn dies 20 förderliche Winterpominuten sind )

@Chaotenkind, Bikeholic, es liegt ja auf Eurem Weg... Bei mir Start 10:15 Uhr?

Hmmmm Sabii...Hanauer und Obertshäuser Treffpunkt  Bei mir ist der Mainradweg naheliegend. Keine Ahnung was da für Dich sinnvoller Treffpunkt sein könnte. Aber vielleicht wollen die anderen beiden ja nicht am Main lang, bzw. kennt sich Bikeholic da irschendwie immer besser aus 

Gruß

Google


----------



## drinkandbike (5. Februar 2011)

ich stehe dann am Sontag um 11.00 Uhr an der Gerbermühle.....

kai


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Februar 2011)

Moin,
wer ist spontan und hat lust gegen 11/12 uhr für 2,5-3 std grundlage zu fahren?! Meine erste ausfahrt für dieses jahr


----------



## Sabiii (5. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Hmmmm Sabii...Hanauer und Obertshäuser Treffpunkt  Bei mir ist der Mainradweg naheliegend. Keine Ahnung was da für Dich sinnvoller Treffpunkt sein könnte. Aber vielleicht wollen die anderen beiden ja nicht am Main lang, bzw. kennt sich Bikeholic da irschendwie immer besser aus
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google



Ich könnte ja nach Mühlheim an den Main kommen. Müssten wir nur ne Uhrzeit und nen genauen TP ausmachen.


----------



## bone peeler (5. Februar 2011)

@ RedRum: Schön... einen Monat später und ich wär dabei... :/


----------



## Google (5. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja nach Mühlheim an den Main kommen. Müssten wir nur ne Uhrzeit und nen genauen TP ausmachen.


Zum Beispiel direkt an der Brücke wo der Bach in den Main mündet (10:30 Uhr) oder wenn Du weiter Richtung Frankfurt am Mainradweg lang fährst, an der Rumpenheimer Fähre 10:40 Uhr.


----------



## Sabiii (5. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel direkt an der Brücke wo der Bach in den Main mündet (10:30 Uhr) oder wenn Du weiter Richtung Frankfurt am Mainradweg lang fährst, an der Rumpenheimer Fähre 10:40 Uhr.



Ich steh gerade auf m Schlauch - an welcher Brücke???


----------



## RedRum05 (5. Februar 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ RedRum: Schön... einen Monat später und ich wär dabei... :/



In einem monat fahre ich immer noch.keine angst ;-)
Hat mal gut getan wieder draußen zu fahren.hoffe es klappt morgen wieder.

So - jetzt gehts rad putzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (5. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Ich steh gerade auf m Schlauch - an welcher Brücke???


 Keine Ahnung wie der Fluss oder Bach heißt, der durch Mühlheim geht und in den Main mündet. Die Mühlheimer haben aus der Mündung ne schöne Sandbucht gemacht.  Guck mal hier und vergrößere:  

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=mühlhe...code_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA

Fast direkt an der Mündung führt der Mainradweg übern Fluß. Da gehts eben über eine Holzbrücke. Noch ne Möglichkeit wäre die Fähre Mühlheim/Maintal-Dörnigheim (10:25 Uhr). Sieht man auch gut beim Vergrößern (Fährstraße) oder eben die anderen genannten Treffpunkte.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Egal, weiter geht's ...
> 
> *Main/Nidda am Sonntag*
> 
> ...



Gerbermühle 11:00 Uhr Ok! 




Sabiii schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wo können Hanauer und Obertshäuser sich denn treffen?


An der Gerbermühle oder in Mühlheim so wie Google es Dir vorgeschlagen hat. Wenn Du nach Steinheim kommen möchtest ginge das auch. Hätte den Vorteil, dass wir zusammen am Main entlang radeln könnten. ... und das ist zumindest von Steinheim aus der beste Weg um nach  Ffm zu kommen. Ich würde auch diese Variante wählen Google!



Google schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, Bikeholic, es liegt ja auf Eurem Weg... Bei mir Start 10:15 Uhr?
> 
> Hmmmm Sabii...Hanauer und Obertshäuser Treffpunkt  Bei mir ist der Mainradweg naheliegend. Keine Ahnung was da für Dich sinnvoller Treffpunkt sein könnte. Aber vielleicht wollen die anderen beiden ja nicht am Main lang, bzw. kennt sich Bikeholic da irschendwie immer besser aus
> 
> ...


Hi Google, gerne treffen wir uns um 10:15 Uhr bei Dir!


----------



## Sabiii (5. Februar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Gerbermühle 11:00 Uhr Ok!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut, dann komme ich nach Steinheim, nur, weiß ich nicht, wo Google wohnt... .


----------



## Speedskater (5. Februar 2011)

Moin moin,

ich habe gerade noch mal die Strecke für Morgen überprüft. Ist selbst mit geringer Schmutztoleranz ohne Schutzbleche fahrbar. Ich war heute bei teilweise ätzendem Gegenwind genau 3 Stunden unterwegs. 

Treffpunkt: 11:30 Hohestrasse, wo man vom Friedhof Wachenbuchen hoch kommt. 11:40 Modellflugplatz Niederdorfelden. 11:55 Gronau Niddabrücke.

Wer Kommt mit?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## BlackTrek (5. Februar 2011)

Ich bin um 11:30 an der Hohen Strasse.

Ich werde mit dem Winterbike anrücken (vormals silber, z.Zt. braun ;-) ).

Vom Treffpunkt an der hohen Strasse bis zum Modellflugplatz bei Niederdorfelden sind es 4,5km. Wenn Du die in 10min fahren willst, wäre das ein Schnitt von 27km/h. 

Ich möchte nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich momentan und erst recht mit _dem _Bike und _dem _Wetter _deutlich _langsamer unterwegs bin. 
Ansonsten freue ich mich auf Morgen!

Vielleicht hat Bad Offenbach ja Lust, dazuzustossen?


----------



## Speedskater (5. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Vom Treffpunkt an der hohen Strasse bis zum Modellflugplatz bei Niederdorfelden sind es 4,5km. Wenn Du die in 10min fahren willst, wäre das ein Schnitt von 27km/h.



Wenn dort jemand zusteigt und pünktlich ist,  müssen wir dort wenigstens nicht warten.

Ich habe heute mein 14 kg Bike wieder flott gemacht und getestet.


----------



## Adrenalino (5. Februar 2011)

N`abend,

@Speedskater
Danke für deine PN aber morgen bin ich ausgebucht. Wir fahren ausnahmsweise schon um 9 Uhr ne größere Runde weil ich mich für den frühen nachmittag bereit erklärt hab nem Kumpel privaten Schwimmunterricht in Enkheim zu erteilen 

Ich meld mich demnächst wieder hier 

Euch allen morgen viel Spaß auf der Hohen Straße, an der Nidda und am Main


----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Zudem bin ich auch gerade am schauen ob ich mir nicht ein neues Bike kaufe. Wen wer Tipps hat...immer her damit. Bin 185cm, 94kg und wollte max.  1500,- ausgeben. Sollte natürlich nen Fully sein.



für 1.199,00  aus dem canyon outlet machst du nichts verkehrt. das bike sollte dich gute 2-3jahre unterhalten können. 

bis du an fahrtechnik gewonnen und an gewicht verloren hast, passt das canyon


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Februar 2011)

Nochmal vielen Dank an Barbara und Armin für die schöne Runde heute! Einige von den Trails heute kannte ich noch nicht. Die Wetterau ist doch besser als ihr Ruf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (6. Februar 2011)

@Black Trek, ich danke Dir auch, die Trails im Büdesheimer Wald kannte ich auch nicht.


----------



## Google (6. Februar 2011)

Sodele, wieder etwas fürs Wohlbefinden getan 

Schön , dass wir so zahlreich waren, nicht so schön die ätzende RAMPE 

@Alle, kommende Woche gehts natürlich wieder weiter. Diesmal schon beide Tourenangebote meinerseits 

MTB-Treff am Dienstag ​Diesmal erst um 17:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, bzw. 17:55 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz damit es auch Sabiii rechtzeitig schafft. Geplant ist Gelände mit Höhenmeter 

MTB-Treff am Donnerstag​ Am Donnerstag könnte man auch nochmal ne halbe Stunde am Rädchen drehen wenns erwünscht ist. Natürlich auch Gelände mit Höhenmeter. Lasst Euch überraschen  

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (6. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> MTB-Treff am Dienstag ​Diesmal erst um 17:30 Uhr am Druckhaus, bzw. 17:55 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz damit es auch Sabiii rechtzeitig schafft. Geplant ist Gelände mit Höhenmeter



Cooooooooooooool. Fritziii, was ist mit dir? Kommste mit, wenn es Helga besser geht? Wär scheeeee.


----------



## Sabiii (6. Februar 2011)

Sagt mal, is das der B 8 - Parkplatz?

http://maps.google.de/maps?q=B+8+Pa...code_result&ct=title&resnum=1&ved=0CB8Q8gEwAA


----------



## diggar (6. Februar 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fÃ¼r 1.199,00 â¬ aus dem canyon outlet machst du nichts verkehrt. das bike sollte dich gute 2-3jahre unterhalten kÃ¶nnen.
> 
> bis du an fahrtechnik gewonnen und an gewicht verloren hast, passt das canyon



Vielen Dank fÃ¼r den Link, x-rossi.
Bin ja vielem hin und her kurz davor mir das Radon Slide 6.0 zu bestellen. Habe bisher fast nur gutes drÃ¼ber gelesen.

http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-6-0-Foreseason_id_14942_.htm


EDIT:
HÃ¤tte wer Interesse am 12.03. mit zum W-Berg Jam nach Wartenberg-Angersbach zu kommen oder ist das eh schon geplant?

http://trailtech.ridethemountain.de/W-Berg-JAM.201.0.html


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Februar 2011)

@diggar: ich fand den Vorschlag von x-rossi nicht schlecht. Das Nerve ist ja immerhin 300.- billiger als das Radon. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wieviel Federweg Du haben willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2011)

dann wird die entscheidung nur noch durch den gewünschten ferderweg bestimmt. das canyon  hat vo./hi. 120mm/120mm, das radon 150mm/140mm. was du eben für richtiger hälst.

ansonsten sind beide sehr brauchbar ausgestattet.


----------



## Google (6. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Sagt mal, is das der B 8 - Parkplatz?


 Nee, geh mal in die Google Maps Suche und füge das ein: +50° 6' 1.39", +8° 59' 22.09"

Müßte funktionieren.


----------



## diggar (6. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @diggar: ich fand den Vorschlag von x-rossi nicht schlecht. Das Nerve ist ja immerhin 300.- billiger als das Radon. Kommt halt auch drauf an, wieviel Federweg Du haben willst.



Das Radon kostet bei bike-discount auch "nur"  1.399,-. Hatte das Nerve auch in der engeren Auswahl...terndiere aber nach wie vor zum Radon. 

Das beides brauchbare Bikes sind steht denke ich ausser Frage. 




x-rossi schrieb:


> dann wird die entscheidung nur noch durch den gewünschten ferderweg bestimmt. das canyon  hat vo./hi. 120mm/120mm, das radon 150mm/140mm. was du eben für richtiger hälst.
> 
> ansonsten sind beide sehr brauchbar ausgestattet.



Danke noch mal für den Tipp. Als "Newbie" bin ich noch etwas unbeholfen und Planlos. Aber das soll sich demnächst ändern.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den Link, x-rossi.
> Bin ja vielem hin und her kurz davor mir das Radon Slide 6.0 zu bestellen. Habe bisher fast nur gutes drüber gelesen.
> 
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Slide-6-0-Foreseason_id_14942_.htm
> ...



Hi Diggar,

hat schon mal jemand was zum Laufradsatz gesagt?
Der Mavic Crossride hat eine Maulweite von 19 mm, das ist für eine All Mountain Bike bissel wenig. Mit Reifen über 2.25" musst Du bissel Druck drauf machen, dass die nicht wegkippen. Wenn Du dicke Schlappen (2,4") fahren möchtest ist 21 mm sinnvoller. Der Laufradsatz ist mit 2 kg schweine schwer.

Sonst ist das Teil für den Preis ok.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## ICM2007 (6. Februar 2011)

Hi,
an der Gerbermühle war ich heute auch, aber erst um 12.45h. Nachdem ich ca. 36km durch den Rodgau gefahren bin, dachte ich trotz "Rotznase" und Kratzen in den Bronchen, dass ich mir Erdi´s Tour mit dem Eisbärenexpress zwar nicht antun wollte, aber doch gute Beine noch für eine Flughafenumrundung habe 
Allerdings war´s ein ganz schöner Kampf gegen den Wind nach dem R4 den R3 dann bis Kelsterbach und über Mörfelden, N-Ib wieder nach Hause zu kommen.
Nach 5 Std 34 und 100,5km kam ich dann doch noch an und kaum noch die Treppen hoch in die Wohnung.
Aber schön war´s auch wegen dem Sonnenwetter und ich bin stolz auf mich. 
Neuer Rekord für mich Greenhorn.


----------



## diggar (6. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hi Diggar,
> 
> hat schon mal jemand was zum Laufradsatz gesagt?
> Der Mavic Crossride hat eine Maulweite von 19 mm, das ist für eine All Mountain Bike bissel wenig. Mit Reifen über 2.25" musst Du bissel Druck drauf machen, dass die nicht wegkippen. Wenn Du dicke Schlappen (2,4") fahren möchtest ist 21 mm sinnvoller. Der Laufradsatz ist mit 2 kg schweine schwer.
> ...



Zum Laufradsatz hat bisher noch keiner was gesagt  
Das war auf beide Bikes, also Radon und Canyon bezogen, oder? Da ja beide einen Mavic Crossride Laufradsatz drauf ist. Nur hat Canyon ein Conti 2,2" und Radon den Schwalbe 2,4" Schlappen drauf. 

Das Laufrad kann man ja sicher nachrüsten und dann entsprechend einen mit einer größeren Maulweite nehmen und eins das etwas leichter ist, oder?


----------



## BlackTrek (6. Februar 2011)

Also ich find 2kg als Gewicht für den Laufradsatz für ein Bike dieser Preisklasse eigentlich ganz ok. Manche Leichtbaulaufräder haben dann ja auch wieder eine Gewichtsbeschränkung (oft 75kg oder 80kg).

Laufräder - gerade gute - können auch ins Geld gehen. Ich würde eher zusehen, dass es gleich passt. Fürs XC Bike ist 19mm ok, für Allmountain so naja. Dir scheint aber das Radon einfach besser zu gefallen, gell? ;-)


----------



## ICM2007 (6. Februar 2011)

Na ja, 
ich würde 500gr. weniger Gewicht am Bike wie dem Canyon vorziehen.
Dafür könnte man die Reifen entsprechend den Wünschen anpassen, oder auch bei 150,- Euronen weniger einen anderen Laufradsatz suchen.
Also 12,4 zu 12,9kg. Da gibts für mich keine Frage


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Februar 2011)

Schöne Grundlagenrunden heute, die unplanmäßige Fangopackung fand ich schlimmer als die Rampe. Die Fangopackung is schon wieder vom Scalpel geschnitten. Die Luft im Hinterrrad hatt sich mittlerweile aber auch von dannen gemacht! Das ist schon der dritte Flat mit dem Rad 



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Also 12,4 zu 12,9kg. Da gibts für mich keine Frage


Für mich auch nicht ... beide zu schwer 

Im Ernst: *@digger*, beide Räder haben ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis decken aber unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete ab. Überlege Dir was Du vorwiegend fahren willst oder wirst, das sollte den Ausschlag geben ...


----------



## Speedskater (6. Februar 2011)

Ich gebe zu, ich bin da etwas verwöhnt, da ich meine Bikes selbst aufbaue und mir die Teile kaufe die ich gerne an meinem Bike hätte.

Diggar, bist Du handwerklich begabt oder hast Du 2 linke Hände und an jeder Hand fünf Daumen?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für mich auch nicht ... beide zu schwer



Sehe ich auch so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (7. Februar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Aber schön war´s auch wegen dem Sonnenwetter und ich bin stolz auf mich.
> Neuer Rekord für mich Greenhorn.



Glückwunsch!

Ich habe nur einen virtuellen Steifen an mir vorbeiflitzen sehen und schon wurde ich vom zweiten WP-Teamplatz abgelöst.


----------



## Sabiii (7. Februar 2011)

Ähm, ich war doch auch bei der Erdi-Tour dabei, oder? Ich check aber gerade gar nicht, welche Rampe ihr als meint?


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2011)

Als "Rampen" bezeichnet man gewöhnlich Steigungen, bei denen Männer einen Puls jenseits der 190 Schläge erlangen und die Damen das Absteigen und einen gemeinsamen Plausch bevorzugen 

Hä, hä...


----------



## Sabiii (7. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Als "Rampen" bezeichnet man gewöhnlich Steigungen, bei denen Männer einen Puls jenseits der 190 Schläge erlangen und die Damen das Absteigen und einen gemeinsamen Plausch bevorzugen
> 
> Hä, hä...


 

Drecksack!!!!  Net nur die Damen...


----------



## diggar (7. Februar 2011)

Vielen dank für eure zahlreichen Infos und Hilfestellungen. 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Also ich find 2kg als Gewicht für den Laufradsatz für ein Bike dieser Preisklasse eigentlich ganz ok. Manche Leichtbaulaufräder haben dann ja auch wieder eine Gewichtsbeschränkung (oft 75kg oder 80kg).
> 
> Laufräder - gerade gute - können auch ins Geld gehen. Ich würde eher zusehen, dass es gleich passt. Fürs XC Bike ist 19mm ok, für Allmountain so naja. Dir scheint aber das Radon einfach besser zu gefallen, gell? ;-)


 
Was heißt besser zu gefallen. Rein optisch ist es mir eigentlich fast egal...solange es nicht gerade einen Rosa Rahmen hat oder aussieht wie ein Raumschiff. Hatte mich bisher über drei bekannte Informiert und selbst im Netz etwas recherchiert, und eben durch Empfehlungen und Meinungen (auch hier im Forum) auf das Radon aufmerksam geworden. 

Zu den Leichtlaufrädern, ich habe bei einer Körpergröße von 185cm ein Gewicht von 94kg. Von daher wäre eine Gewichtsbeschränkung nicht passend. 




ICM2007 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> ich würde 500gr. weniger Gewicht am Bike wie dem Canyon vorziehen.
> Dafür könnte man die Reifen entsprechend den Wünschen anpassen, oder auch bei 150,- Euronen weniger einen anderen Laufradsatz suchen.
> Also 12,4 zu 12,9kg. Da gibts für mich keine Frage


 
Was sollte ein "All Mountain" Bike denn ca. wiegen? Je weniger, je besser?



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für mich auch nicht ... beide zu schwer
> 
> Im Ernst: *@digger*, beide Räder haben ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis decken aber unterschiedliche Einsatzgebiete ab. Überlege Dir was Du vorwiegend fahren willst oder wirst, das sollte den Ausschlag geben ...


 
Bin wie schon erwähnt in sachen Radsport ein Newbie. Bin früher, bis vor 8 Jahren, Rad gefahren. Damals als Teenager aber eben das Rad als Fortbewegungsmittel genutzt und nicht als Sportgerät. Hatte dann Beruflich immer einiges zu tun und das Leben hat auch immer wieder ein paar Veränderungen mit sich gebracht wo sich nie wirklich die Zeit gefunden hat sich dem Thema mal genauer zu widmen. Nun habe ich Lust und Zeit mich der Materie genauer anzunehmen. Daher kann ich noch nicht genau sagen was mir am meisten Spaß macht und suche daher ein "All Mountain" Bike. Was man sowohl für die Strecke (Wald- und Forstwege), CC und auch mal einen kleinen Downhill nutzen kann. 




Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich gebe zu, ich bin da etwas verwöhnt, da ich meine Bikes selbst aufbaue und mir die Teile kaufe die ich gerne an meinem Bike hätte.
> 
> Diggar, bist Du handwerklich begabt oder hast Du 2 linke Hände und an jeder Hand fünf Daumen?


 
Zwei Linke Hände habe ich nicht. Daran Gedacht, mir das Bike selbst aufzubauen, habe ich auch schon. Habe so etwas aber noch nie gemacht und alleine etwas vorsichtig so etwas anzugehen.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Februar 2011)

Hätte Jemand Interesse am Wochenende gemeinsam den RMV Weg Nr. 5 abzufahren? Dieser führt durch den nördlchen Odenwald und es sind kaum Steigungen drin. Vielleicht mal 1 - 2 Rampen... 
Ob Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich noch flexibel. Als Startzeit hatte ich an 1100/ 1130 gedacht.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Zwei Linke Hände habe ich nicht. Daran Gedacht, mir das Bike selbst aufzubauen, habe ich auch schon. Habe so etwas aber noch nie gemacht und alleine etwas vorsichtig so etwas anzugehen.


es gilt der spruch: der fahrer macht das bike, nicht das bike den fahrer.

mit beiden modellen wirst du nen guten einstieg in den sport finden. aber selbst mit leichtbauteilen am bike würdest du konditionell innerhalb der eisbärengruppe erst mal das nachsehen haben. und schließlich, denke ich, haben die meisten von uns mit nem rad von der stange angefangen und einige fahren nach jahren noch immer den alten mist, und trotzdem ziemlich flott. 

bis du relativ sauber fahren kannst - und vielleicht noch ein paar gramm abgenommen hast, sofern du kein ex-bodybuilder bist - sind alle teile ok an den bikes. maulweite interessiert erst mal auch nicht. da ist zwar ein bisschen was dran, aber für einige ist das auch eher placebo.


----------



## bone peeler (7. Februar 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hätte Jemand Interesse am Wochenende gemeinsam den RMV Weg Nr. 5 abzufahren? Dieser führt durch den nördlchen Odenwald und es sind kaum Steigungen drin. Vielleicht mal 1 - 2 Rampen...
> Ob Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich noch flexibel. Als Startzeit hatte ich an 1100/ 1130 gedacht.




Die RMV-Karten hab ich da... nur leider keine Zeit... Samstag ist mein Umzug (und psssst... bin doch noch KzH)


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2011)

Hey Olli, lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört. Bei Dir alles im grünen Bereich?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2011)

wieviele ollis gibts aktuell bei den eisbären? die gruppe ist ja ziemlich neu besetzt und relativ gewachsen. ich weiß gerade nicht, ob du mich gemeint hast und ich antworten soll, frank 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







falls doch: ich war seit september nicht mehr auf dem bike, ausser 5x die woche 4 km arbeitsweg. ich freue mich schon auf die erste tour


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Februar 2011)

Hi Olli, ja schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören und kaum zu glauben das Du seit September nicht mehr auf dem Bike warst, gerade nach Deiner Winterpokalperformance 2009-2010!

... ist Dir Dein Bock entwendet worden oder hat Dich was weibliches an die kurze Leine gelegt?  

@diggar: 
Mein Tipp: Such Dir eine Möglichkeit das Rad mal auszuprobieren, dass gibt Dir zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt ob Du Dich auf Deinem Favoriten wohl fühlst.  Auch wenn Du bei Canyon nur auf dem Parkplatz testen kannst, gibt es doch schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Vielleicht bietet Radon ja auch solch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## Google (7. Februar 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich weiß gerade nicht, ob du mich gemeint hast und ich antworten soll, frank


 Klar mein ich Dich  Das interessiert mich aber auch warum Du so wenig gefahren bist. Kein Bock mehr?


----------



## x-rossi (7. Februar 2011)

alles im grünen bereich 

aber antrieb hatte ich schon nicht mehr, als malcolm aus australien zu besuch war. da hatte ich mein jahreshoch schon lange überschritten und bis zum septemberurlaub mit ghost48 in hinterglemm (ist übrigens echt abgefahren dort!) habe ich mich gerade so durchgequält. danach war erst mal sense. und ist halt immer noch sense 

@ ingo: das epic bau ich nun nach und nach auseinander und verkaufe rahmen und gabel (dann irgendwann mal). einen kleineren rahmen vom pitch habe ich schon seit oktober (!) hier stehen, ist aber noch immer original verpackt 

ich komme so langsam aber sicher zur erkenntnis, dass ich erst was bewege, wenns eng wird  dann aber richtig 

für den einen eventuellen mitleser: mit der küche habe ich es schon seit 3 jahren nicht eng 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




juni mache ich urlaub in willingen und gehe dort 29er testen. ans aufhören denke ich also nicht 

gruß
oliver


----------



## diggar (7. Februar 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> es gilt der spruch: der fahrer macht das bike, nicht das bike den fahrer.



Da ist was wahres dran 




x-rossi schrieb:


> mit beiden modellen wirst du nen guten einstieg in den sport finden. aber selbst mit leichtbauteilen am bike würdest du konditionell innerhalb der eisbärengruppe erst mal das nachsehen haben. und schließlich, denke ich, haben die meisten von uns mit nem rad von der stange angefangen und einige fahren nach jahren noch immer den alten mist, und trotzdem ziemlich flott.



Konditionell werde ich sicher so oder so das Nachsehen habe, egal ob leichtbau oder nicht. Bin aber fleißig dabei sie aufzubauen in dem ich 2-3x die Woche im Fitnessstudio mindestens eine Stunde (meist länger) auf dem Fahrrad sitze und zudem noch Spinning mache. 




x-rossi schrieb:


> bis du relativ sauber fahren kannst - und vielleicht noch ein paar gramm abgenommen hast, sofern du kein ex-bodybuilder bist - sind alle teile ok an den bikes. maulweite interessiert erst mal auch nicht. da ist zwar ein bisschen was dran, aber für einige ist das auch eher placebo.



Habe auch vor noch etwas an Gewicht zu verlieren  denn ein Ex-Bodybuilder bin ich nicht  Aber denke das kommt dann mit dem Fahren auch von ganz alleine







Bikeholic schrieb:


> @diggar:
> Mein Tipp: Such Dir eine Möglichkeit das Rad mal auszuprobieren, dass gibt Dir zumindest einen Anhaltspunkt ob Du Dich auf Deinem Favoriten wohl fühlst.  Auch wenn Du bei Canyon nur auf dem Parkplatz testen kannst, gibt es doch schon mal einen Anhaltspunkt. Vielleicht bietet Radon ja auch solch eine Möglichkeit.



Werde das mal in erwägung ziehen und evtl. mal nach Bonn fahren um das Radon probe zu fahren. Muss nur mal sehen wie ich das Zeitlich hinbekomme. Aber werde kommenden Samstag mal ins Auge fassen.


----------



## ICM2007 (7. Februar 2011)

@diggar: 

Wie Erdi schon anmerkte (beide zu schwer)
Aber das hängt halt vom Geldbeutel ab. Die Devise heisst je leichter um so besser, einfach weil Du nicht soviel Masse ins Rollen bringen und damit den Rollwiderstand überwinden musst! Oder die Energie oder den Kraftaufwand dafür aufbringen musst. Es sei denn Du willst nur Downhill fahren, da ist es eher umgekehrt.

Probefahren bei Radon ist kein Problem, da gehts in Bonn vom Laden direkt rechts ein Straße hoch auf einen Parkplatz, oder auch weiter wenn Du magst. War selbst schon da, als es um Radon oder Canyon ging.
Bin dann aber am Koblenzer hängen geblieben und habs nicht bereut Aber alles eine Sache der Anschauung oder des Geldbeutels.

Nebenbei ist Carver nicht zu vergessen und die gibts auch in Mainz bei Fahrrad XXL, wenn´s etwas mehr sein darf, ist das auch keine schlechte Wahl:
Guckst du : http://www.carver.de/bikes/fully/transalpin_110/
Da sparste derzeit wohl 400 Euronen! Wenn sie was für Dich noch auf Lager haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (7. Februar 2011)

> Hätte Jemand Interesse am Wochenende gemeinsam den RMV Weg Nr. 5 abzufahren? Dieser führt durch den nördlchen Odenwald und es sind kaum Steigungen drin. Vielleicht mal 1 - 2 Rampen...
> Ob Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich noch flexibel. Als Startzeit hatte ich an 1100/ 1130 gedacht.
> Heute 09:55



Jörg, wenn Du nicht so Gas gibst, dann bin ich wenn´s Wetter stimmt dabei. Es sei denn mein Triefnase verschlimmert sich noch bis zum Wochenende.
Samstag wäre mir allerdings lieber, weil ich Sonntag wieder arbeiten muss. 
Oder auch nicht, wenn die Triefnase mich davon abhält...................
Ich hoffe nicht, denn das brauch kein Mensch.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Hätte Jemand Interesse am Wochenende gemeinsam den RMV Weg Nr. 5 abzufahren? Dieser führt durch den nördlchen Odenwald und es sind kaum Steigungen drin. Vielleicht mal 1 - 2 Rampen...
> Ob Samstag oder Sonntag bin ich noch flexibel. Als Startzeit hatte ich an 1100/ 1130 gedacht.


Für SA "planen" Google und ich gerade Bahntrassenradl (Vulkanradweg) von Glauberg nach Lauterbach und zurück. SO hätte ich dann noch Zeit ... aber was ist RMV Weg Nr 5 ?! ... aha wohl das hier


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2011)

*Donnerstag N8Ride*

Auf besonderen Wunsch, folgende Streckenführung:

Es geht von Dtz nach Seligenstadt, am Main entlang bis Stockstadt und über Babenhausen zurück!
Ca. 55 KM+keine HM+2,5 Std Fahrzeit+X-Faktor!
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!
Mitfahrer/innen immer willkommen!
Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit im LMB!​

P.S. Mal an anderer Stelle ein wenig getrommelt ...
P.P.S. Ich frage mich, warum Facebook derart gehypt wird - also schaue ich mich da mal um .....


----------



## Sabiii (8. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> P.S. Mal an anderer Stelle ein wenig getrommelt ...
> P.P.S. Ich frage mich, warum Facebook derart gehypt wird - also schaue ich mich da mal um .....


 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum Du "Erdi" heißt!!! 

Hab Dich mal "geadded"... .


----------



## Speedskater (8. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für SA "planen" Google und ich gerade Bahntrassenradl (Vulkanradweg) von Glauberg nach Lauterbach und zurück.



Von Glauburg nach Lauterbach und zurück hört sich interessant an.
Man könnte auch in Altenstadt starten.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag N8Ride*
> 
> P.S. Mal an anderer Stelle ein wenig getrommelt ...
> P.P.S. Ich frage mich, warum Facebook derart gehypt wird - also schaue ich mich da mal um .....​




Ich weiß es zwar auch nicht, aber man lässt sich da so wunderbar mitreißen 
Wir sehen uns am Donnerstag! 


			
				Erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> Für SA "planen" Google und ich gerade Bahntrassenradl (Vulkanradweg) von Glauberg nach Lauterbach und zurück. SO hätte ich dann noch Zeit ... aber was ist RMV Weg Nr 5 ?! ... aha wohl das hier



Rischdisch! 
Sonntag wäre für mich in Ordnung. Ist nichts Besonderes, aber für diese Jahreszeit genau das Richtige...​


----------



## drinkandbike (8. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für SA "planen" Google und ich gerade Bahntrassenradl (Vulkanradweg) von Glauberg nach Lauterbach und zurück. SO hätte ich dann noch Zeit ... aber was ist RMV Weg Nr 5 ?! ... aha wohl das hier



kann mich jemand mit dem Auto am Samstag bis Glauberg mtnehmen ??


----------



## drinkandbike (8. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Drecksack!!!!  Net nur die Damen...




ich musste auch nur wegen einem Defekt absteigen  (...oder auch nicht)


----------



## Sabiii (8. Februar 2011)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> ich musste auch nur wegen einem Defekt absteigen  (...oder auch nicht)


 
Na klar! War bei Chaotenkind und mir nicht anders...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Werde das mal in erwägung ziehen und evtl. mal nach Bonn fahren um das Radon probe zu fahren. Muss nur mal sehen wie ich das Zeitlich hinbekomme. Aber werde kommenden Samstag mal ins Auge fassen.


 Dann kann ich nur empfehlen auch gleich Canyon mit einzuplanen. Bonn und Koblenz lässt sich wunderbar verbinden und Dir bringts wenig, wenn Du keine Vergleiche anstellen kannst. ... und solange die Erinnerung frisch ist, lässt sich einfacher eine Entscheidung treffen. Nur eine Entscheidung solltest Du vorab treffen. Was genau Du fahren willst. Nur dann vermeidest Du ein CC mit einem AL zu vergleichen oder anders gesagt Äpfel mit Birnen. 



Sabiii schrieb:


> Na klar! War bei Chaotenkind und mir nicht anders...


 ... wohl alle Erklärungen sinnvoller als ein 195 Puls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbFritz (8. Februar 2011)

Das war doch wieder mal eine super Ausfahrt mit unserem geschätzten Guide Google. Saubere Waldluft, glasklarer Himmel mit Sternschnuppen und zum "Cool down" mussten wir nicht langsamer fahren. Die Temperatur fiel im freien Fall.


----------



## Sabiii (8. Februar 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Das war doch wieder mal eine super Ausfahrt mit unserem geschätzten Guide Google. Saubere Waldluft, glasklarer Himmel mit Sternschnuppen und zum "Cool down" mussten wir nicht langsamer fahren. Die Temperatur fiel im freien Fall.



 Fand ich auch!


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Von Glauburg nach Lauterbach und zurück hört sich interessant an.
> Man könnte auch in Altenstadt starten.


Man könnte sogar dirket schon in HU starten, soweit ist das mittlerweile ausgeschildert. Aber Glauburg/Lauderbach/Glauburg hatt so auch schon 135 km 900 HM. Das langt für die Jahreszeit ...


drinkandbike schrieb:


> kann mich jemand mit dem Auto am Samstag bis Glauberg mtnehmen ??


Ist bei mir so ne Sache, bin froh wenn ich mein Radl und mich unterbekomme!


----------



## ICM2007 (8. Februar 2011)

@Erdi:
N8Ride Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok, mit Vorbehalt
wegen Zahnarzttermin überleben und Triefnase und Wetter 
Wenn dann klinke ich mich aber unterwegs nach Seligenstadt ein, wenn ihr mir sagt wo ihr lang kommt


----------



## Speedskater (8. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber Glauburg/Lauderbach/Glauburg hatt so auch schon 135 km 900 HM. Das langt für die Jahreszeit ...



Ich weiß, hab ich schon mit Inliner abgeschraddelt


----------



## Google (9. Februar 2011)

Moin

@fritz, Sabiii, es war wahrlich eine romantische Ausfahrt in eiskalter Eisbärennacht unterm klaren Sternenhimmel  Ganz wie in der Schweiz...öhhm Schweden  Und die Steigungen sind mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hochgeklappt wie in den vergangenen Wochen 

@x-rossi, ich denke Du hast Dir im letzten Winter die ganze Lust durch Dein intensives Training genommen. Da hattest Du eigentlich Saison gehabt. Dann sieh mal zu, dass es Dich wieder packt...das Virus. 



drinkandbike schrieb:


> kann mich jemand mit dem Auto am Samstag bis Glauberg mtnehmen ??


Wenn Du nach Hanau-Steinheim kämst, hätte ich noch einen Platz frei. Rückzus wärs mir dann auch ganz lieb wenn ich Dich an geeigneter Stelle verabschieden könnte. Sonst ist mein Family stinkig wenn ich den ganzen Tag ohne sie verbracht habe.

@Alle, und vergesst mir nicht neben dem vom Erdi01 angebotenen Nigtride ab Dietzenbach mein Tourenangebot ab Hanau Steinheim:

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag, 17:00 Uhr 
​*
Auf alle Fälle wieder mit lecker HM 

Gruß


Google


----------



## Sabiii (9. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> @fritz, Sabiii, es war wahrlich eine romantische Ausfahrt in eiskalter Eisbärennacht unterm klaren Sternenhimmel  Ganz wie in der Schweiz...öhhm Schweden  Und die Steigungen sind mittlerweile auch nicht mehr hochgeklappt wie in den vergangenen Wochen


 
Ja, der Dreier war wirklich seeeehr _ramondüüüsch_... .^^ 

Und Du weißt ja: Ich bin da nicht so oberflächlich - Schweiz oder Schweden - is nicht so wichtig! 



Google schrieb:


> Wenn Du nach Hanau-Steinheim kämst, hätte ich noch einen Platz frei. Rückzus wärs mir dann auch ganz lieb wenn ich Dich an geeigneter Stelle verabschieden könnte. Sonst ist mein Family stinkig wenn ich den ganzen Tag ohne sie verbracht habe.


 
Wie schadöööö, ich will auch mit...


----------



## drinkandbike (9. Februar 2011)

@erdi @google...Danke für die Angebote! Falls ihr den Samstag für die Tour plant bin ich raus da ich dann bis 13.00 arbeiten muss! Falls Sonntag gefahren wird wäre ich dabei und würde die Mitfahrgelegenheit von Hanau aus nutzen.


----------



## diggar (9. Februar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann kann ich nur empfehlen auch gleich Canyon mit einzuplanen. Bonn und Koblenz lässt sich wunderbar verbinden und Dir bringts wenig, wenn Du keine Vergleiche anstellen kannst. ... und solange die Erinnerung frisch ist, lässt sich einfacher eine Entscheidung treffen. Nur eine Entscheidung solltest Du vorab treffen. Was genau Du fahren willst. Nur dann vermeidest Du ein CC mit einem AL zu vergleichen oder anders gesagt Äpfel mit Birnen.


 
Wenn ich das schon so zu 100% wissen würde  Denke das muss ich für mich selbst noch raus finden und wäre mit dem AM, also dem Radon, denke erst mal gut bedient, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (9. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Wenn ich das schon so zu 100% wissen würde  Denke das muss ich für mich selbst noch raus finden und wäre mit dem AM, also dem Radon, denke erst mal gut bedient, oder?



Wirst bestimmt auch mit dem Radon einen soliden Einstieg haben. Die Komponenten sind ja OK wie die Anderen Dir bereits bestätigten.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Februar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> @Erdi:
> N8Ride Donnerstag wäre für mich auch ok, mit Vorbehalt
> wegen Zahnarzttermin überleben und Triefnase und Wetter
> Wenn dann klinke ich mich aber unterwegs nach Seligenstadt ein, wenn ihr mir sagt wo ihr lang kommt


Möglicher Treffpunkt wäre das "Waldi", das ist der große Grillplatz am Waldrand vor Jügesheim. Wir werden da so ca. 19:20 vorbeikommen. Trage Dich aber bitte im LMB ein wenn Du kommst.



drinkandbike schrieb:


> @erdi @google...Danke für die Angebote! Falls ihr den Samstag für die Tour plant bin ich raus da ich dann bis 13.00 arbeiten muss! Falls Sonntag gefahren wird wäre ich dabei und würde die Mitfahrgelegenheit von Hanau aus nutzen.


Das ist schade, aber wir reden die ganze Zeit schon von Samstag!


----------



## ICM2007 (9. Februar 2011)

Ja Volker, mach ich.
Waldi ist dann der wo Du anschließend an den neuen Sportplätzen vorbeikommst wenn Du Richtung Jügesheim fährst, oder?
Da gibts nämlich etwas weiter Richtung Weißkirchen auch noch Hütten am Waldrand und ein Spielplatz. Da fahre ich immer her.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Waldi ist dann der wo Du anschließend an den neuen Sportplätzen vorbeikommst wenn Du Richtung Jügesheim fährst, oder?


Ja!


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2011)

Hallo allerseits

ich muß mein heutiges Tourenangebot leider wieder absagen  Mir ist die Arbeit dazwischen gekommen.

Da hoffe ich jetzt mal auf den vorhergesagten Regen, dass ich mich nicht so sehr ärgern muß.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## IronShit (10. Februar 2011)

würde sa vlt. auch mit nach lauterbach kommen - wann solls denn los gehn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (10. Februar 2011)

Nee, ich hoffe mal nicht dass sich Googles Prognosen wegen Regen erfüllen, jedenfalls nicht bevor der N8Ride vorbei ist.
Zahnarzt war nicht so schlimm und Triefnase ist eingetrocknet. Bis später


----------



## Google (10. Februar 2011)

Na dann den Donnerstagstourern viel Spass. Momentan siehts ja ganz vielversprechend aus.

*@Vulkitour*...Erdi01, drinkandbike, Ironshit, Alle: Die Vorhersagen für den Samstag sehen ja ziemlich bescheiden aus  Der Sonntag scheint eindeutig der bessere Tag zu werden. Ich habe mir hier schon die Freikarte erteilen lassen, dass ich morgenvormmittag, wenn die neuen Wetterprognosen stehen, entscheiden kann, ob ich Samstag oder Sonntag fahre. @Erdi01, bist Du flexibel? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2011)

@Vulki, ja ich bin flexibel, außer jetzt gerade ... muß los um den anstehenden Regenschauer noch abzupassen


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Vulki, ja ich bin flexibel, außer jetzt gerade ... muß los um den anstehenden Regenschauer noch abzupassen



Stehe zwar am kreishaus seid 10min,aber dann scheinst du schon vorm regen davon geradelt zu sein.vielleicht beim nächsten mal dann ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2011)

Reden wir vom selben Kreishaus  Ich stand genau von 19:00 - 19:05 davor und bin dann los zum zweiten Treffpunkt wo ich ICM traff. War ein nasser N8Ride, aber dank Regenkleidung null Problem und innerlich brottrocken, apro pos Brot, ich habe Hunger ... jetzt aber erstmal unter die Dusche.

Neuer Versuch nächsten Dnnerstag ...


----------



## ICM2007 (10. Februar 2011)

@Redrum:  hab euch wohl knapp verpasst. 

Jou, war ne nasse Tour  aber die heisse Dusche 
hat alles wieder aufgetaut. Trotz durchweicht habe ich im Zwiebellook nicht gefroren.
Brauch unbedingt noch was Regenfestes !
Volker schick mir doch mal den Link von dem Amikram, dann beauftrage ich meinen Sohnemann mit dem Einkauf, 
wenn er das nächste Mal ins Amiland fliegt. 

Mal sehen wie´s Samstag ausschaut mit dem Wetter. Wahrscheinlich habe ich bis dahin meine Neopüberschuhe, 
damit mir wenigstens nicht mehr die Fußzehen abfallen 

CU


----------



## BlackTrek (11. Februar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Volker schick mir doch mal den Link von dem Amikram,


 "Amikram"?


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2011)

Ok mit dem LMB fürn Vulki warte ich jetzt noch ...

Mit "Amikram" ist die Event-Membran für Regenkleidung gemeint. HIER ist die gut beschrieben. Heute abend 2 Std bei 3-4 C im Dauerregen gefahren ...

- langes Unterhemd
- kurzes Trikot
- langes Thermotrikot
- Event-Regenjacke 

Ergebis: alle Lagen innen brottrocken, keine Sekunde gefrohren. Und ja, wir haben uns mit einem 21,1 Schnitt auch tatsächlich bewegt und nicht nur in der Ecke gestanden 
*
@ICM*, also wenn Du Dir wirklich was regentaugliches holen willst, dann suche Dir was mit der Membran


----------



## RedRum05 (11. Februar 2011)

Dann scheinen wir uns wirklich nur knapp verpasst zu haben. Wäre ich dir mal hinterher geradelt. Allerdings war ich auch ein wenig froh, dass ich abgekürzt habe. Hatte nämlich keine wirklichen Regenklamotten an und die Hose hat nach 1,5std. die Nässe nach oben unter die Regenjacke transportiert 

Das nächste mal...


----------



## Sabiii (11. Februar 2011)

Wahnsinn, was ihr alles anhaben könnt. Ich wäre schon längst wg. Überhitzung umgefallen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mit "Amikram" ist die Event-Membran für Regenkleidung gemeint. HIER ist die gut beschrieben. Heute abend 2 Std bei 3-4 C im Dauerregen gefahren ...
> 
> - langes Unterhemd
> - kurzes Trikot
> ...


Aha. Bin anfang April mal wieder drüben. Werde ich mal Ausschau halten.

Abgesehen davon kann ich Sabii nur zustimmen: Das wäre mir auch zu warm. Gerade, wenn man nicht "nur rumsteht".


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ok mit dem LMB fürn Vulki warte ich jetzt noch ...


... die nächsten drei WE ab 

Kurz: Morgen geht gar nett vom Wetter her und Sonntag, hmmm ... is auch nicht gut genug. Naß werden kann ich auch hier, da muß ich nicht extra wo "anreisen"  Also Vulkanradweg ist aufgeschoben, auf eines der nächsten drei WE !

Jetzt dürfen die Alternativen ran ...


----------



## Google (11. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt dürfen die Alternativen ran ...


 Hi Volker, ALLE! sofern Du/Ihr Lust hast, können wir mal den Sonntag ins Auge fassen. Morgen scheints erstmal regnerisch zu werden. Wir könnten die zuletzt zusammen absolvierte Runde ins Auge fassen:





Google schrieb:


> _*Vom B8 Parkplatz über den X11er, Michelbach Ortsrand zum Michelbacher Weinberg (übern Wald hoch). Dann rüber über die Dorsthöfe über die schöne lange und recht steile Hemsbacher Straße bis zum Hahnenkamm. Dann runter über Kälberau oder X11er rüber zur Michelbacher Wanderhütte. Dort der letzte Anstieg auf direktem Weg zum Naturfreundehaus.*_


 Allerdings mit einer Verlängerung der Tour, dass wir auf 1000 Hm kommen  Ich schätze mal so um die 60- 65 Km. Und wenn es die Zeit zulässt mit Pause im NFH. Wenns richtig beginnt zu Regnen, könnten wir jederzeit abbrechen oder irgendwo einkehren 

Wenn Interesse besteht, mache ich ein LMB-Eintrag 

@Erdi01, Vulki möchte ich natürlich immer noch fahren, nur nächstes WE bin ich dann allerdings null flexibel, da geht bei mir definitiv nur der Samstag! Vielleicht habe ich Glück und kann bei Deiner Tour dabei sein 

Gruß

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (12. Februar 2011)

@Black Trek,

Guckst Du mal nach solchen Dingen:

www.treefortbikes.com/product/333222355555/188/Showers-Pass-Elite-20-Jacket.html"

oder dies ist auch interessant:

www.backcountry.com/montane-event-halo-stretch-jacket-mens?cmp_id=&rrType=ClickEV&rrProd=MNT0016"

Da gibts dann gute Kleidung für knapp 170 mit eVent Membrane. 
Sowas werde ich mir auch zulegen


----------



## Google (12. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht, mache ich ein LMB-Eintrag


Aufgrund der riiiiiesigen Resonanz sehe ich mich genötigt einen LMB-Eintrag zu machen  Aber zunächst die gesamte Tourenbeschreibung 

*Vom B8 Parkplatz über den X11er, Michelbach Ortsrand zum Michelbacher Weinberg (übern Wald hoch). Dann rüber über die Dorsthöfe über die schöne lange und recht steile Hemsbacher Straße bis zum Hahnenkamm. Dann runter über Kälberau oder X11er rüber zur Michelbacher Wanderhütte. Über die Michelbacher Wanderhütte geht es rechts erst mal wieder hoch, bevor wir in die Birkenhainer einschwenken um die zuvor gefahrenen Hm wieder zu vernichten. Anschliessend gehts zur Alzenauer Grotte übern Klappermühlentrail wieder ganz hoch, rüber zum Buchberg. Sollten die HM nicht reichen, dann nehmen wir vor dem NFH noch die steile Asphaltstr. mit.* Mal schauen ob ne Pause drinne ist, weil ich spätestens um 16:15 Uhr zuhause sein müsste.

Sollte Wettercom recht behalten, ist der Sonntag der einzig passable, trockene Tag in den nächsten Tagen . Ab 10:30 Uhr sollte es (hoffentlich) trocken sein. Also die Tour mitnehmen wer kann 

Hier bitte anmelden:

*MTB-Treff am Sonntag​*
Gruß

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (12. Februar 2011)

Nochmal zur Regenkleidung,
als preisgünstige Erstausstattung wäre das vielleicht auch
eine Alternative:

www.froggtoggs.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p5_Pro-Action-Suit-schwarz.html"


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Februar 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Nochmal zur Regenkleidung,
> als preisgünstige Erstausstattung wäre das vielleicht auch
> eine Alternative:
> 
> www.froggtoggs.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p5_Pro-Action-Suit-schwarz.html"



Ist das jetzt eine Frage oder eine Empfehlung? Erstausstattung? 

Von der Beschreibung her (und dem günstigen Preis) schliesse ich mal auf einfache "Plastiktüte" ohne Atmungsaktivität.

Ich habe eine schöne Jacke aus Dermizac, mit der ich sehr glücklich bin. Die ist mir aber zu schade, um damit mit dem MTB durch den Schlamm zu kraulen. 
Dafür nehm ich meistens eine Jacke von Adidas, aber die ist nicht so gut. Die Climaproof-Membran von Adidas ist lang nicht so gut wie Goretex oder Dermizac und ausserdem ist mein Exemplar auch nicht wirklich dicht. 

Wenns eine preisgünstige Alternative zu Gore/Dermizac gäbe, die ich aus den Staaten hätte billig mitbringen können, wäre das interessant gewesen. Bei $200++ mache ich mir aber nicht die Mühe. 

Gerade bei Funktionsklamotten weiss ich durchaus zu schätzen, dass man von den etablierten Firmen sowas wie Garantie und Service bekommen kann. Bei Gore auch schon mehrfach in Anspruch genommen...
Und das ist dann doch ziemlich umständlich, wenn man im Ausland kauft.

Danke trotzdem für die Vorschläge.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Februar 2011)

Also das ist meine Regenjacke. In der Ami(E-)bucht gibt's noch 2 Ladyversionen im Ausverkauf für "geschenkt" wenn man überlegt was Event-Jacken eigentlich kosten! Wer sich die Jacke ansieht, sieht das es sich um eine reine Regenjacke handelt. Das erklärt auch warum ich, auch für meine Verhältnisse, viel drunter hatte am Donnerstag. Das was ist alles gelistet hatte entspricht in Sachen Wärme einer meiner Winterjacken 

@Google, all: Was ich morgen fahre weis ich noch nicht. Ich mache mich JETZT erstmal startklar ...


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Februar 2011)

Ah, danke für den Hinweis. Sieht gut aus! Das ist ja echt ein guter Preis, aber leider nicht meine Größe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (12. Februar 2011)

@BlackTrek:  
ich habe fast nix als Regenschutz, deswegen Erstausstattung, war für mich gemeint. 
Könnte höchstens meine grüne Angelregenkombi anziehen, oder das orange Motorradganzkörperkondom. 
Dann kann ich auch gleich als Michelinmännchen rumfahren oder mir überall Klettbänder hinbappen, damit´s nicht so flattert. 

Ich stehe ja eher auf Vaude, aber die Sprey eVent jackets
sind auch schweineteuer, daher lieber erstmal was Günstiges wenns sowas überhaupt gibt.


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Februar 2011)

Achso! Das war aber schwer zu erkennen. :-o

Willst Du was für die Trikottasche, das Dich trocken nach Hause bringt, wenn Du hier in der Gegend rumfährst und Dich ein Schauer erwischt? Oder sollen auch lange Touren mal im Regen absolviert werden?

Die Regenjacke kommt bei mir relativ selten zum Einsatz. Die Regenhose vllt 1mal pro Jahr. Aber ich hab so ein dünnes leichtes Überziehjäckchen. Das ist eigentlich immer dabei. Das braucht auch nicht gross atmungsaktiv zu sein. Das wär also sowas.


----------



## mtbFritz (12. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn Interesse besteht, mache ich ein LMB-Eintrag



Interesse besteht 
mal sehen ob das morgen früh auch noch so ist *lol*


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2011)

*@Google*, ich mache mich hier um 09:45 auf'n Weg zum Druckhaus. Ich komme allerdings nur bis zum Hahnenkamm mit, dort verabschiede ich mich gegen Heimat. Bis später ...


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2011)

Hier regnet es zwar gerade Bindfäden aber laut dem Radar müßte es tats. spätestens 10:30 Uhr aufhören. Ich werde mich auch fertig machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2011)

Statt Vulki halt ne Schöne Peeling-Tour fürs Radl ...




Peeling-Tour von erdi01auf Flickr




Peeling-Tour von erdi01 auf Flickr

Hatte mich ja wie angekündigt oben auf'm Hahnenkamm verabschiedet, dann kam aber erst die richtige Schlammpackung, danke an die Holzrücker 

Und habt Ihr die 1000 Hm noch geknackt, ich hab's bei 789 gut sein lassen, die aber dafür vorwiegend im DICKEN Gang. Nach Donnerstag, gestern und heute was folgt nun, das wichtigste ... 3,5 Tage Ruhe! G8, weckt mich wieder am Donnerstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (13. Februar 2011)

Ich war zwar in einer anderen Gegend unterwegs, aber mein Rad sieht sogar noch brauner aus als Deins...

Der Schlamm überall geht mir schon fast genauso auf den Wecker wie das weisse Zeuchs noch vor kurzem!


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich war zwar in einer anderen Gegend unterwegs, aber mein Rad sieht sogar noch brauner aus als Deins...
> 
> Der Schlamm überall geht mir schon fast genauso auf den Wecker wie das weisse Zeuchs noch vor kurzem!



...und deshalb hat es mich heute vorwiegend mit dem Crosser auf die Straße getrieben. Schlamm = pfui


----------



## Speedskater (13. Februar 2011)

Ich bin heute mit dem Schmuddelwetterbike über den Hühnerberg zum Main, dann nach Höchst und an der Nidda zurück.

In der Nidda wohnen Nutrias, wir haben 5 Nutrias gesehen. Also wenn ihr da lang radelt, könnt ihr die Tierchen füttern, sind Nager die Äpfel, Karotten und sonstiges Grünzeug fressen. Die fressen aus der Hand, aber Vorsicht, die sind mal gar nicht schüchtern und haben große Zähne.


----------



## Google (13. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und habt Ihr die 1000 Hm noch geknackt, ich hab's bei 789 gut sein lassen, die aber dafür vorwiegend im DICKEN Gang.


Dein Bike sieht gegenüber meinem ja noch wie frisch gewienert aus . Das Fusion schlammt sich aber auch immer ein... Mannmann 

Die 1000 Hm haben wir aufgrund des unfitten Guides nicht geknackt. Es hat wohl auch zu den 800 Hm gereicht, bevor wir dann im Entwicklungsbereich auf Streusel umgeschwenkt sind 

Hier schon die LMB-Einträge für Dienstag und Donnerstag. Gefahren wird aber nur wenns nicht regnet. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff am Dienstag​*
​*
MTB-Treff am Donnerstag​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Februar 2011)

Ich frag einfach mal, ohne eine große Resonanz zu erwarten wer am Wochenende Lust hat auf Folgendes:

*Sa.:* lang und beständig = ~ 3 std. Odenwald (Binselberg, Höchst i. Odw. ... // Rennrad)
*So.:* kurz und hart = ~ 1,5 std. Rödermark - Dreieich - Rodgau - Rödermark (bis die Beine brennen // MTB & Crosser geeignet)

Ansonsten steht noch Mittwoch 2 std. Rolle auf dem Program, aber dazu wollte ich niemanden einladen


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Februar 2011)

Wie schnell ist denn "beständig" bei Dir? Wieviele Höhenmeter wären das dann am Samstag?


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie schnell ist denn "beständig" bei Dir? Wieviele Höhenmeter wären das dann am Samstag?



Grundlagentempo auf der Straße. Ergibt momentan bei ~ 80km & 750hm einen Schnitt von 26+ km/h. Können nach Lust und Laune dann auch mehr Höhenmeter werden. 
Wahlweise steht auch noch eine Ausfahrt um 10 Uhr ab OF auf dem Program. Die geht dann via MTB oder Crosser in Richtung Taunus.


----------



## IronShit (14. Februar 2011)

Hey Red Rum,
die Renner Tour am Samstag würde ich mir überlegen mit zu nehmen, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist  Wäre noch die Frage, wann und wo es losgeht. Könnte ab 10 in Rödermark sein...

Ansonsten ist am Sonntag CTF in Hofheim Mathew und ich werde auf jeden Fall dort mitfahren, hätten vlt. auch noch Autoplätze ab Hanau.

So far
m


----------



## diggar (14. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Hey Red Rum,
> die Renner Tour am Samstag würde ich mir überlegen mit zu nehmen, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist  Wäre noch die Frage, wann und wo es losgeht. Könnte ab 10 in Rödermark sein...
> 
> Ansonsten ist am Sonntag CTF in Hofheim Mathew und ich werde auf jeden Fall dort mitfahren, hätten vlt. auch noch Autoplätze ab Hanau.
> ...



Ach mist. Wenn ich mein Bike schon hätte würde ich gerne mitkommen. Ist das öfters?


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Februar 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Grundlagentempo auf der Straße. Ergibt momentan bei ~ 80km & 750hm einen Schnitt von 26+ km/h.



Für Grundlage nicht übel. Dann wünsch ich mal viel Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggar (14. Februar 2011)

Sooooo, mein Bike ist bestellt. Jetzt heißt es warten


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Februar 2011)

Und, was isses nu geworden?


----------



## diggar (15. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Und, was isses nu geworden?


 
Das Radon Slide AM140 6.0 Foreseason


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Hey Red Rum,
> die Renner Tour am Samstag würde ich mir überlegen mit zu nehmen, wenn das Wetter entsprechend ist  Wäre noch die Frage, wann und wo es losgeht. Könnte ab 10 in Rödermark sein...



Moin!
Als Startzeit hatte ich an 10Uhr Rödermark-Urberach an der Kirche gedacht. Wie gesagt bin ich auf die Route nicht versteift und kann nach Lust, Laune und Mitfahrern angepasst werden.
Ich werde mit dem Crosser und Straßenbereifung fahren. Das Scott hängt noch so schön im Keller... 

Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit. Da werde ich nur abends 1,5std. für Crosstraining haben. Schade!


----------



## IronShit (15. Februar 2011)

Ey diggar und alle, die es interessiert, ne gute Übersicht über die CTF/RTF Termine in Hessen gibts beim Radteam Neu-Isenburg.

Zur Erklärung: 
CTF: Country-Tourenfahrt (Also Crosser, Mtb, etc.)
RTF: Radtourenfahrt (Renner)

Grüße
m


----------



## IronShit (15. Februar 2011)

@RedRum: Dann lass Freitag mal das Wetter checken und dann entscheiden. Würd mit dem Renner kommen.


----------



## RedRum05 (15. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> @RedRum: Dann lass Freitag mal das Wetter checken und dann entscheiden. Würd mit dem Renner kommen.



Japp!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> In der Nidda wohnen Nutrias, wir haben 5 Nutrias gesehen. Also wenn ihr da lang radelt, könnt ihr die Tierchen füttern, sind Nager die Äpfel, Karotten und sonstiges Grünzeug fressen. Die fressen aus der Hand, aber Vorsicht, die sind mal gar nicht schüchtern und haben große Zähne.



Nutrias, wo denn genau an der Nidda? Ich bräuchte für den nächsten Winter ne schöne warme Pelzmütze....

@google:
Heute bleibe ich daheim. Bin gestern mittag ne Runde gefahren, teilweise mit Sonnenschein. Donnerstag soll es ja trocken bleiben, da denke ich, werde ich am Druckhaus aufschlagen.


----------



## Speedskater (15. Februar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nutrias, wo denn genau an der Nidda? Ich bräuchte für den nächsten Winter ne schöne warme Pelzmütze....



Falsche Erklärung, die werden nicht zu Pelzmützen verarbeitet.

Ich habe schon welche zwischen Gronau und Dortelweil, und zwischen Eschersheim und Rödelhein gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. Februar 2011)

*Donnerstag N8Ride*

*Ein weiterer Eisbären-Klassiker steht auf dem Programm!*

Es geht von Dtz über DR zum Langener Waldseetrail,
Von dort kurzer Abstecher über Zeppelinheim zum Flughafen,
zurück entweder über N-I oder Ffm/OF wieder nach Dtz!
MTB im Grundlagentempo, 2,5 - 3 Std!
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!
Mitfahrer/innen immer willkommen!
Startort und Zeit im LMB!
Ein- und Ausstieg entlang der Strecke nach Absprache möglich!

Oben steht "zurück über NI oder Ffm/OF" und JA ... 
es dürfen sich speziell die "Alteisbären/innen aus Ffm/OF etc." angesprochen fühlen. 
Je nachdem ob sich Einer oder Mehrere sehen lassen, wird der Heimweg gewählt  

Übrigens sind auch alle Eisbären aus und um HU willkommen, falls es sie mal später rumtreibt ​


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @google:
> Heute bleibe ich daheim. Bin gestern mittag ne Runde gefahren, teilweise mit Sonnenschein. Donnerstag soll es ja trocken bleiben, da denke ich, werde ich am Druckhaus aufschlagen.


Ja gerne doch. Es wird trocken sein!  Biste wieder online?

Ja, Ja...Malle motiviert. Da sind shopper und ich gestern doch tatsächlich bei Regen gefahren. Das war jedenfalls 10 mal besser als Mc Fit 

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2011)

So, ich trage mich gleich mal für morgen ein. Heute war ja ein geniales Wetter, leider hatte ich keine Zeit zum fahren. Biceholic und Siam sind allerdings gerade los, Licht machen im Wald. Die haben mal wieder alles montiert, was der Bastelkeller hergegeben hat.
 Da ich aber morgen außer deiner Waldrunde noch zum Dienst und wieder zurück fahren will, hab ich mir deren heutige spontane Abendrunde verkniffen.


----------



## Google (16. Februar 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch schon mit dem Rad zur Arbeit  Ja dann bis morgen. Da können wir auch mal über Malle noch ein bisserl babbeln. Sind ja nur noch 3,5 Wochen  Wir sollten uns alle fest die Daumen drücken, das keiner von uns mehr krank wird und das Wetter stimmt!!!!!





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrigens sind auch alle Eisbären aus und um HU willkommen, falls es sie mal später rumtreibt


Vielleicht sehen wir uns am Wochenende (siehe unten)? 

Apropos Wochenende. Neben meinem morgigen Tourenangebot gibts am Samstag auch etwas ab Hanau. @RedRum, die Anfahrt bis Rödermark ist mir einfach zu weit.  Ich fahre deshalb mal wieder* REINE *Grundlage *OHNE* Höhenmeter *UND MIT KUCHENPAUSE* . Es geht traditionell nach Klingebersch zum Bäcker  Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen. Die Startzeit könnte auch noch ein bisserl verschoben werden (wenns unbedingt sein muß )

*Samstag nach Klingebersch zum Bäcker!!​*
Gruß

Google


----------



## loti (17. Februar 2011)

Hallo, 
erdi01,  ich wäre gerne bei Dir heute Abend mitgefahren, habe aber leider einen anderen Termin. Ich habe mal Werbung für Dich gemacht, vielleicht rafft sich jemand von unserer Truppe auf.

Meine Touren morgen und am Sonntag:

Freitag, 18.2.2011, 18:00-122:00
Schnelle Feierabendtour nach Mühlheim
ca. 60 km, 300 Höhenmeter,****
Die Ebbelwoi-Gaststätte Alte Wagnerei in Mühlheim hat einen neuen Pächter, deshalb wird sie mal wieder getestet.
Die Route führt über den Patershäuser Hof und Offenbach-Bieber.

Sonntag, 20.2.2011, 10:00-18:00
Zur Roten Mühle
ca. 80 km, 800 Höhenmeter, *****
Die Tour führt durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald nach Schwanheim. Hier überqueren wir den Main und fahren  an der Nidda entlang nach Sossenheim.
Durch den Vordertaunus geht es durch den Opel-Zoo nach Königstein. und weiter zur Roten Mühle.
Über Hofheim und Kelsterbach fahren wirt zurück nach Dreieich.
Start: immer der Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen
loti


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> *Samstag nach Klingebersch zum Bäcker!!​*



Jetzt bin ich hin und her gerissen. 
Da ich Samstag genug Zeit habe und sich für den Odenwald im Moment keiner so richtig begeistern lässt wäre ich evtl. auch dabei. Entscheide ich morgen Abend spontan und trag mich dann ein oder nicht 

@Iron...
wie schauts bei dir? Wetter für Sa. soll gut werden. Odenwald oder Klingeberg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (17. Februar 2011)

Mir geht es leider auch so 

Ich kann heute Abend nicht, sonst wäre ich zumindest bis zum Flughafen wieder mitgefahren.


----------



## diggar (17. Februar 2011)

Mal was ganz anderes. Fährt von euch wer am übernächsten Wochenende (25. - 27.02.) nach Essen zur Fahhrad Messe?

Habe es gestern durch Zufall gelesen und überlege ob ich hinfahre. Vielleicht kann man sich zusammen tun und gemeinsam Fahren.


----------



## IronShit (17. Februar 2011)

@redrum: meine präferenz liegt klar beim odenwald. klingenberg reizt mich nicht sonderlich. wenn du dich für klingenberg entscheidest würd ich eine runde richtung wetterau starten


----------



## ICM2007 (17. Februar 2011)

@ Erdi:
tja, wieder Lust auf`n N8 ride hätte ich schon heute aber
irgendwie hat sich die Erkältung verfestigt und so verschleimt habe ich noch weniger Luft wie beim letzten Mal
Der Gesundheit wegen werde ich das erst mal auskurieren müssen.
Aber demnächst bestimmt wieder


----------



## Speedskater (17. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> würd ich eine runde richtung wetterau starten



Da sach mal Beschied


----------



## RedRum05 (17. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> @redrum: meine präferenz liegt klar beim odenwald. klingenberg reizt mich nicht sonderlich. wenn du dich für klingenberg entscheidest würd ich eine runde richtung wetterau starten



Lass uns in den Odenwald starten! 10 Uhr Abfahrt Rö.-Urberach/ Kirche 
Muss um 16 Uhr wieder weg und das schaffe ich mit Klingenberg nicht.


----------



## Google (18. Februar 2011)

Moin Jungs und Mädels

seht zu, dass Ihr am Samstag ne Tour hinbekommt. Wetter ist ansonsten nämlich mal wieder Kaaggeee! 

@Chaotenkind, wenn schon Arbeitsstress, hätte der wenigstens bis nach Malle warten können.  Mach Dich net verrückt! 

Gruß

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (18. Februar 2011)

Bitte sehr... 

LMB - Renner im Odenwald​


----------



## x-rossi (18. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Würd mit dem Renner kommen.


welche farbe ist es denn geworden?


----------



## IronShit (19. Februar 2011)

@rossi: schwarz!! 

@RedRum: hast Pn - passt 10.15 in Urberach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (19. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> @rossi: schwarz!!
> 
> @RedRum: hast Pn - passt 10.15 in Urberach?



Passt... 
Handynr. ist notiert. Bis gleich.


----------



## x-rossi (19. Februar 2011)

@ IronShit: ich weiß ja, wo dein rad wohnt und weiße farbe habe ich auch noch


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2011)

Tja, gesundheitlich leicht angeschlagen hatt's heute nur zu ein bisschen Grundlagengejuckel gelangt. 



loti schrieb:


> Sonntag, 20.2.2011, 10:00-18:00
> Zur Roten Mühle
> ca. 80 km, 800 Höhenmeter, *****



Würde ja schon gern mit, muß ich aber morgen spontan entscheiden nach Wetter- Gefühls- und Gesundheitslage ob's dann für mich Sinn macht ...


----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

ich werde Morgen eine Runde drehen, Karben, Nidda bis Bönstadt und durch das Geräusch über Hohenstrasse zurück.
Ich muss allerdings um 15:00 Uhr zu Hause sein.

Wenn jamand mit radeln möchte bis 10:00 Uhr melden 
armin.w ät arcor.de


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Würde ja schon gern mit, muß ich aber morgen spontan entscheiden nach Wetter- Gefühls- und Gesundheitslage ob's dann für mich Sinn macht ...


... also gestartet sind wir, doch da es dem Guide noch schlechter ging wie mir war schnell klar, dass wird nix mit Roter Mühle. Also Abruch, die HM rausgenommen, in eine andere Lokalität eingefallen und wieder zurück.


----------



## Google (20. Februar 2011)

Ich sach ja immer: "Hauptsache mit der Pause stimmts!" 

@Lanzelot war gestern leider auch nicht so fit mangels der Möglichkeit regelmäßigen Bikens in den letzten Wochen. Er ist dann "nur" bis Karlstein mitgefahren. @Lanzelot, ich hoffe Du nimmst mir meine Ehrlichkeit hinsichtlich der Geländetouren unter der Woche nicht für übel. Bikeholic hatte sich noch spontan dazu gesellt und ist dann wider eigener Bekundung die Tour komplett mitgefahren 

@Erdi01, Mein Rad ist für den Flug gebucht 

@Alle: Und wie immer die Tourenangebote für die kommende Woche.


Am Dienstag wollte ich mal wieder Hahnenkamm-Fernblick, streifend Buchberg fahren. Sind so um die 750 HM und bei zügiger Fahrt in 3 Stunden machbar. Mal gucken obs zeitlich hinhaut, bzw. wie ich mich fühle wenn ich schon zu Beginn der Tour 40 Km in den Beinen habe. Kann auch durchaus kürzer werden wobei dann für ne Feierabendrunde sicherlich noch genug dabei rauskommt 

*MTB-Treff am Dienstag​*
Am Donnerstag wirds dann wohl eher etwas lockerer im Gelände. Mal schauen was so gefahren wird 

*MTB-Treff am Donnerstag​*

Die Touren finden nur statt wenns net regnet wie doof

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## IronShit (20. Februar 2011)

Sehr coole Saisoneröffnung gestern auf dem Renner zusammen mit RedRum & Basti! Danke für's guiden, Jörg! Am Schluss hatten wir gute 130km und ein paar Höhenmeter sind im Odenwald auch dazu gekommen. Dazu die Erkenntnis, dass es dort schöne weiche Straßengräben gibt... CTF in Hofheim ist dann für mich heute auch flach gefallen.

Falls am kommenden Wochenende Renner Kompatibles Wetter sein sollte würde ich eine vom Anspruch her ähnliche Tour ins Auge fassen - vlt. mit ein bisschen mehr Selbstdisziplin

@Rossi:




viel schöner als weiß mit ca hundert Canyon Schriftzügen...


----------



## RedRum05 (20. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Falls am kommenden Wochenende Renner Kompatibles Wetter sein sollte würde ich eine vom Anspruch her ähnliche Tour ins Auge fassen - vlt. mit ein bisschen mehr Selbstdisziplin



Scheinst dich ja wieder regeneriert zu haben... 
Hat gestern aber wirklich Spaß gemacht. Alleine wäre das nicht so locker gegangen bei dem Wetter.

Nächstes Wochenende wollte ich auf jeden Fall wieder aufn Renner und eine Ausfahrt evtl. über Böllstein machen. Wenn also noch mal Interesse besteht - lass uns die Woche nochmal schreiben.
Das nächste mal zuhören, wenn ich dir die Runde beschreibe


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Februar 2011)

@google: Danke fürs Guiden am Samstag! ... ist halt immer ganz nett wenn ein paar Tourenvorschläge gemacht werden, dann rafft man sich doch schon eher mal auf.  Wäre sonst am WE wohl faul zu Hause geblieben, zumal mich das Wetter wenig begeisterte. 

Ob 17.05 Uhr am Dienstag bei mir machbar sein wird bezweifele ich, deshalb werde ich wohl eine spätere Startzeit (18:00 Uhr) anvisieren. In Anbetracht der Tiefsttemperaturen von  -1 bis -8°C werde ich am Dienstag wohl nur flach fahren. Anbei mein Vorschlag:

Feierabendausfahrt am Dienstag

Mitfahrer herzlich Willkommen!

Bis bald im Wald.

Grüße Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2011)

*@Red, Shit:* Also meine Rennerseason startet erst am 13.03. 1000 KM weiter südlich  Aber danach bin ich auch gern mal dabei ...

Nach der verkürtzen Tour heute, habe ich die Gelegenheit mal genutzt meinem Rush die "Modelljahr 2011 Ausstattung" zu verpassen 

X.O. und Marta sind einer XTR Dual Control Einheit gewichen, die ich mir auch noch zu X-mal gegönnt hatte  

Sehr aufgeräumtes Cockpit jetzt! 
Und das schaltet weich wie Butter! UNGLAUBLICH  

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5462050803/]
	
 XTR Dual Control von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]




XTR Invers von erdi01 auf Flickr




XTR + Windcutter von erdi01 auf Flickr

Und was geschieht nun mit X.O., Marta und Co. ... die warten auf den Alpen-X-er. Der wird nach Malle in Angriff genommen. Apro Pos Malle, jetzt muß ich mich als nächtes ernsthaft um's Six13 kümmern, sonst wird das nix mit mitnehmen


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Februar 2011)

Wann fliegt Ihr denn?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2011)

13. - 19.03. im Grand Vista. Kommst Du auch oder bist schon unten. Ein gewissen Dr. Faust ist auch unten, allerdings anderes Hotel.


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Februar 2011)

Ich flieg einen Tag vor Euch. Ich hab mich diesmal für ein Hotel auf der anderen Seite der Insel entschieden. Wir können uns ja für den 17. oder 18. irgendwo in der Mitte der Insel verabreden. Kloster Cura oder so.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2011)

he he, da müssen wir erst nach Malle um uns mal wieder zu sehen 

Cura wäre ne Idee, letztes Jahr waren wir da nicht und genauer geplant habe ich auch noch nix ...


----------



## RedRum05 (21. Februar 2011)

*LMB - Sa., 26.02.​*
@Iron...
falls ihr am Samstag wieder in der Umgebung seid - siehe LMB. Ich würde euch diesmal sogar etwas entgegen kommen. Bei mir sollen es wieder 3 - 4 std. werden. Wäre also dem entsprechend für euch wieder ein paar mehr.

Der Rest darf sich natürlich auch gerne anschließen. Sieht wieder so aus, als wäre Samstag der bessere von beiden Tagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und genauer geplant habe ich auch noch nix ...


Nööö..überhaupt net!!!! 

Falls wir den Küstenklassiker fahren (ich habs noch vor)...der Tag und die Startzeit müssen natürlich stimmen (nicht zu vergessen die Fitness....ach uns Wetter ), dann könnten wir doch einen Tag davor oder danach schön locker nach Cura fahren wenn das überhaupt möglich ist? Das ganze sollte natürlich auch noch zwischen der Sa Calobra-Tour passen. Sa Calobra möchte ich auf alle Fälle mal wieder in Angriff nehmen. EGAL WIE!! Ich hab da nämlich so schöne Erinnerungen dran. Du auch Erdi01??  Auch wenn man mich beschimpfte  

Tschö, de Google


----------



## x-rossi (21. Februar 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> viel schöner als weiß mit ca hundert Canyon Schriftzügen...


ok, ich sach ja schon nix mehr ... ^^


----------



## IronShit (21. Februar 2011)

@redrum: klingt schonmal ganz gut! Dann wieder die Entschiedung am Freitag...

@rossi: tatsächlich ausschlaggebend für die entscheidung war, dass es im RR-Forum das Gerücht gibt, dass der weiße Rahmen wegen der Farbe bis 200g schwerer wäre als der schwarze....


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2011)

Moin, moin allerseits

Ganz schön frisch heute! Deshalb lasse mer des da lieber. Ist mir zuu kalt


Google schrieb:


> Am Dienstag wollte ich mal wieder Hahnenkamm-Fernblick, streifend Buchberg fahren. Sind so um die 750 HM und bei zügiger Fahrt in 3 Stunden machbar.


@Shopper und wer evtl. noch mitfährt. Wir bleiben in der Nähe unserer Haustüren,fahren lieber net so ne lange Tour 

@Sabiii, alles klar wieder mit dem Knie? Man hört ja gar nix mehr von Dir  

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (22. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> @Sabiii, alles klar wieder mit dem Knie? Man hört ja gar nix mehr von Dir


 
Huhuuuu,

ich hab an beiden Knien ´ne Patella-Fehlstellung und wurde vor zwei Jahren schon am linken Knie operiert. Das Rechte muss auch gemacht werden, hat aber die ganze Zeit Ruhe gegeben. Nun hat es die letzten zwei Wochen geschmerzt. Bin jetzt erst mal nur zur Arbeit gefahren und es wird besser. 

Vielleicht liegt es auch an den Click-Pedalen (auf ´m Crosser hab ich ja noch keine), die falsch eingestellt sind. Denn seit ich nimmer mim MTB fahre, wird es, wie gesagt, besser. 

Kennt sich Jem. gut damit aus, also mit Ergonomie und so ´nem Kram?

Naja, am Donnerstag bin ich trotzdem beim Doc. Der geiert schon regelrecht danach, das auch zu operieren. Aber des is ne Tortur(Ganzbeinschiene, Saugdrainage, steifes Gelenk etc.).  mit wochenlangem Ausfall . Mag nicht... .

Grüßlis


----------



## Google (22. Februar 2011)

Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Clickies an den Schuhen falsch/"krumm" eingestellt sind. Wenn die Füsse dann ständig leicht schräg im Clicksystem stehen müssen, liegt es auf der Hand, dass durch die Auf- und Abbewegung das Knie als erstes Probleme bekommt. Vor allem wenn eh etwas nicht stimmt. Wenn Du googelst, findest Du bestimmt ein paar wertvolle Tipps für die richtige Einstellung der Clickies. Vielleicht hilfts ja. Fahr halt erst mal mit Bärentatzen...jetzt im Winter eh (fast) egal. Ich würd mich auch erst kommenden Herbst /Winter operieren lassen wenns aus ärztlicher Sicht vertretbar ist. 

Nach der Sattelhöhe kannst Du ja auch mal schauen lassen. Wenn Du zu niedrig oder auch zu hoch sitzt, ist das auch nicht gerade förderlich fürs Knie.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Sabiii (22. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Es kann durchaus sein, dass die Clickies an den Schuhen falsch/"krumm" eingestellt sind. Wenn die Füsse dann ständig leicht schräg im Clicksystem stehen müssen, liegt es auf der Hand, dass durch die Auf- und Abbewegung das Knie als erstes Probleme bekommt. Vor allem wenn eh etwas nicht stimmt. Wenn Du googelst, findest Du bestimmt ein paar wertvolle Tipps für die richtige Einstellung der Clickies. Vielleicht hilfts ja. Fahr halt erst mal mit Bärentatzen...jetzt im Winter eh (fast) egal. Ich würd mich auch erst kommenden Herbst /Winter operieren lassen wenns aus ärztlicher Sicht vertretbar ist.
> 
> Nach der Sattelhöhe kannst Du ja auch mal schauen lassen. Wenn Du zu niedrig oder auch zu hoch sitzt, ist das auch nicht gerade förderlich fürs Knie.
> 
> ...


 

Kennst Du bzw. kennt hier Jem. ´nen Händler, der sich damit auskennt? Will da nicht weiterhin selbst rumexperimentieren... .


----------



## Speedskater (22. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Kennst Du bzw. kennt hier Jem. ´nen Händler, der sich damit auskennt? Will da nicht weiterhin selbst rumexperimentieren... .



Ich denke mal, dass ein Händler damit überfordert ist, rede mal mit einem Physiotherapeuten.
Die haben zwar in der Regel kein Plan von Clickies, aber dafür kennen die sich mit Knien aus und können Dir bei der richtigen Knie/Fuß-Stellung helfen. Die Clickies entsprechend einzustellen ist dann eher kein Problem mehr.

Vielleicht hilft es, wenn dir mal jemand hinterher fährt und schaut wie Du auf dem Crosser auf den Pedalen stehst und dann die Clickies gleich einstellt.

Einstellung der Sattelhöhe: Kurbel senkrecht, Ferse auf das untere Pedal, Bein ausstrecken, dann solltest Du auf dem Sattel sitzen.


----------



## RedRum05 (22. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke mal, dass ein Händler damit überfordert ist, rede mal mit einem Physiotherapeuten.
> Die haben zwar in der Regel kein Plan von Clickies, aber dafür kennen die sich mit Knien aus und können Dir bei der richtigen Knie/Fuß-Stellung helfen. Die Clickies entsprechend einzustellen ist dann eher kein Problem mehr.



Da darf man aber nicht alle Händer und Physiotherapeuten über einen Kamm schären! Mein Händler kennt sich z.B. sehr gut mit Radgeometrie/ Einstellung/ etc. aus und hat mir auch schon oft geholfen. Zu dem Physio im Ort dagegen würde ich niemals wegen so etwas gehen. Der Mag für die Fussballer gerüstet sein, aber bei der Einstellung vom Rad wird er überfordert sein.

@sabi...
Hab dir ne PM geschickt!


----------



## drinkandbike (22. Februar 2011)

http://fahrradbiometrie.teamcjk.de/content/view/21/33/

geh da hin und gut ist

kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> ich hab an beiden Knien ´ne Patella-Fehlstellung und wurde vor zwei Jahren schon am linken Knie operiert. Das Rechte muss auch gemacht werden, hat aber die ganze Zeit Ruhe gegeben. Nun hat es die letzten zwei Wochen geschmerzt. Bin jetzt erst mal nur zur Arbeit gefahren und es wird besser.



Wenn Du mit diesem Befund zu mir kommen würdest, würde ich als Händler mindestens einen Physiotherapeuten, oder gar einen Orthopäden hinzuziehen.


----------



## Sabiii (22. Februar 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn Du mit diesem Befund zu mir kommen würdest, würde ich als Händler mindestens einen Physiotherapeuten, oder gar einen Orthopäden hinzuziehen.


 
Wie gesagt, das linke Knie ist operiert und sagt nix mehr und das Rechte hat bisher keine Mucken gemacht. 

Mittlerweile ist es ja auch schon wieder besser geworden. Zum Arzt geh ich ja am Donnerstag... . 

Danke an alle für die Kommentare, PNs etc.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Kennst Du bzw. kennt hier Jem. ´nen Händler, der sich damit auskennt? Will da nicht weiterhin selbst rumexperimentieren... .



Ei Sabiii, Du lebst ja auch noch!  ... unten zwei Links zu Deiner Frage. Der Anbieter im unteren Link sieht soweit ganz professionell aus und ist in Bad Soden auch noch erreichbar. 

http://forum.tour-magazin.de/archive/index.php/t-157801.html

http://fahrradbiometrie.teamcjk.de/content/view/17/35/

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Sabiii (22. Februar 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ei Sabiii, Du lebst ja auch noch!  ... unten zwei Links zu Deiner Frage. Der Anbieter im unteren Link sieht soweit ganz professionell aus und ist in Bad Soden auch noch erreichbar.
> 
> http://forum.tour-magazin.de/archive/index.php/t-157801.html
> 
> ...



Klar, Unkraut vergeht nicht.  

Danke, danke.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2011)

Die Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag ist ziemlich grottig, deswegen nur unter VORBEHALT!


*Donnerstag N8Ride*

Und es gibt auch wenn nur die Babenhäuser "schlammfrei" Grundlagentour!
Ca. 55 KM 2,5 Std. Fahrzeit!
MTB und Crosser geeignet!
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!​
Und dann steht auch schon das WE vor der Tür. Da steht immer noch eine Runde Vulkanradweg und die 2 Burgen Tour von meiner Seite im Lastenheft !? Mal sehen was der Wetterfrosch von sich gibt. SA oder SO bin ich flexibel.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2011)

*@Sabiii*, so wie Du läufst und stehst genau so MUST Du auch im eingeklickten Zustand auf den Klickis stehen! Also die Klickis an den Schuhen exakt danach ausrichten und verwende Schuhplatten mit seitlichen Spiel damit bist Du nicht auf den Pedalen "festbetoniert". 

Ansonsten, wie zum Teil schon beschrieben:

Sattelhöhe: Pedal senkrecht, Ferse auf's Pedal, bei richtiger Sattelhöhe ist das Bein ausgestreckt, das Becken darf aber NICHT abgewinkelt sein!

Sattelposition: Pedal waagrecht auf 09:00 Uhr, eingeklickt, die richtige Sattelsposition ist erreicht, wenn ein gedachtes Lot von der Kniescheibe senkrecht durch sie Pedalachse fällt!

Mit der Einstellung gibt's zu 98% keine Knieprobleme. Auch ohne irgendwelche "Spezialisten" zu kontaktieren. Natürlich vorausgesetzt man hatt keine Vorschädigung, wie evtl. bei Dir!? Aber da sie Beschwerden seit Du ohne Klikies fährst ja anscheinend abklingen, spricht vieles dafür, dass es sich "nur" um eine Überreizung des Knies durch falsche Pedalstellung handelt.


----------



## Google (23. Februar 2011)

Moin, moin allerseits





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag ist ziemlich grottig, deswegen nur unter VORBEHALT!


Heute siehts für Donnerstag gar net so schlecht aus,  scheint kaum bis gar nichts runter zu kommen. Deshalb lasse ich mein Angebot stehen! Ich schaue aber morgen nochmal ins Wetter und informiere vormittags, ob ich fahre oder die Donnerstagstour abgeblasen wird.

Zum WE: Vulkanradweg zieht mich mom überhaupt net. *Wie sind die die Daten zur 2 Burgentour *?? Momentan bin ich noch flexibel mit Samstag oder Sonntag. Kommt halt auch aufs Wetter an, dass bisher noch ziemlich durchwachsen prognostiziert wird. Falls dem so sein wird, bleibe ich eher bei mir und versuche eine Runde um das Naturfreundehaus zu zu ziehen 

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## Sabiii (23. Februar 2011)

Dankeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Erdiiiiii!

Sag mal, wo ist denn die Gruppe "Radtreff Frankfurt" in Facebook hin verschwunden? 

Grüßlis


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> *Wie sind die die Daten zur 2 Burgentour *?? Momentan bin ich noch flexibel mit Samstag oder Sonntag. Kommt halt auch aufs Wetter an,


so knapp 100 KM und 1000 HM. Pause ist im Sofienhof in Rai Breitenbach. Vuklanradweg fahr ich sowiso nur, wenn's Wetter gut gemeldet wird. Nur dann nehm ich den Anfahrtsweg nach Glauberg in Kauf!

*@Sabiii*, weis ich auch nicht, wieder aufgelöst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (23. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Kennt hier Jem. ´nen Händler, der sich damit auskennt? Will da nicht weiterhin selbst rumexperimentieren... .


einen physiotherapeuten kenne ich, der selber mtb fährt und einen senior europameister (oder so ähnlich) betreut hat. beide kommen aus heusenstamm. mir konnte er auch helfen. wenn heusenstamm nicht zu weit ist für dich, dann:

Ebert Klaus u. Heeg Martin Physiotherapie Krankengymnastik
Krankengymnastik und Physiotherapie 
Frankfurter Str. 67
63150 Heusenstamm
Tel: 06104 - 923688 



drinkandbike schrieb:


> http://fahrradbiometrie.teamcjk.de/content/view/21/33/
> 
> geh da hin und gut ist


dagegen ist auch nichts einzuwenden!


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da steht immer noch eine Runde Vulkanradweg und die 2 Burgen Tour von meiner Seite im Lastenheft !? Mal sehen was der Wetterfrosch von sich gibt. SA oder SO bin ich flexibel.



Wenn überhaupt (wetterabhängig) dann würde mich zu dieser Jahreszeit die Burgentour interessieren und lecker Schmakofatz im Sophienhof. Weil das Wetter für Samstag zumindest bei Wetteronline bescheiden bis grottig aussieht, halte ich mich erst mal zurück und schließe mich gegebenen falls spontan an. ... und falls Du etwas ins LMB stellst, würdest Du bitte auch die ca. Endzeit angeben, weil ich Sonntag um 17:00 Uhr weg muß. ... mit den Startzeiten wäre ich weitestgehends flexiebel, weißt Du ja.  

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2011)

Erdi01, schaun wir mal was das Wetter am WE so macht. Morgen wissen wir schon ein bisschen mehr.

*@Shopper * Wir telefonieren kurzfristig miteinander ob wir fahren?

Gruß

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Februar 2011)

Es schneit schon wieder und es bleibt auch noch liegen 
Hoffentlich bringt ihr Wärme, Sonne und den Frühling mit von Mallorca. Es reicht so langsam!

So - genug Frust abgelassen...


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> So - genug Frust abgelassen...



... NÖ, immer noch Kackwetter! Ich bleib dabeim, wäre eh nur Grundlage gewesen. Davon habe ich genug, brauch ich aktuell nett


----------



## Google (24. Februar 2011)

Wieso Kackwetter?  Laut Wetterradar gabs keine Regenwolken also war der (Sprüh)regen wärend der Tour auch definitiv nuhuuur eine Einbildung  

Volker, während der Tour habe ich für mich ganz schnell entschieden, dass ich morgen und am Samstag auf alle Fälle mal gar nix mach. Das haben mir heute meine Haxen geflüstert. Das WE-Wetter spielt bei mir also keine Rolle. Weiterhin weiß ich momentan gar net wo ich von der Fitness eigentlich steh, so dass ich es auch mit der Burgentour mal lieber lasse (wobei sich 10 Höhenmeter auf einen Kilometer nach nix anhören )

Ich werde am Sonntag in meinen Revier bleiben, hoffe dass das Wetter und die Beine sich gut anlassen, dass ich hier die 1000 HM bei allerdings weniger KM absolvieren kann. Wenns nix ist oders Wetter beschissen wird, dann kann ich jederzeit zur Pause im NFH blasen was bei Deiner Tour eben nicht geht. Ich würd bei Dir mitfahren wenn ich wüßte das es geht 

..Vielleicht switchst Du ja um. Bist doch ein flexibler Junggeselle 

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (24. Februar 2011)

Na da war ich fleißiger 
habe 10 Min. am Sportplatz Jügesheim auf dich gewartet
Erdi und bin dann die Runde vom vorletzten Mal allein gefahren. (Hätte mal ins Forum gucken sollen)
War etwas regensicherer angezogen, und hatte auch die Bleche dran, aber der Bodennebel war viel tückischer. 
Ab Stockstadt gabs dann noch Schneeregen. War trotzdem gut zu fahren und ich habe mich auch ohne Navi zurecht gefunden.  Muss ja was tun denn das Wochenende muss ich wieder komplett arbeiten. Außer
ein bißchen Spinning ist da wenig drin mit radeln.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2011)

*@ICM*,  Da hätteste Dich mal im LMB anmelden oder hier posten sollen. Dann wäre ich auch gestartet, der Regen hätte mich nicht wirklich abgehalten. Aber so ...

*@Google, Bikeholic:* Ich bleib bei meiner Burgentour am SONNTAG. Vulki ist wettermäßig bei mir raus. *@Bikeholic*, wann sollte ich den starten damit Du/Ihr mitkommt ?!


----------



## ICM2007 (25. Februar 2011)

Hast ja recht Volker, aber ich hatte mich auch erst ganz kurzfristig entschlossen, nach mehrmals aus dem Fenster gucken und gedacht Du fährst eh bei jedem Wetter 
Was soll´s kann vorkommen. 
Demnächst wieder


----------



## Google (25. Februar 2011)

Evtl. wartet ja einer auf mein Sonntagsangebot...Ich warte noch bis morgen, weils Wetter (noch) nicht sehr gut prognostiziert ist. Gibts ausser mir und Shopper überhaupt Mitfahrwillige für Sonntag? 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Februar 2011)

Gähhhn, Langeweile ...

Also, da die Wetterfrösche ja flexibel sind und ständig was anderes vorhersagen und wir hier mindestens genauso flexible Jungesellen/innen sind, nun schon morgen. Ist nun der bessere Tag, sogar Sonne ist vorhergesagt:

*2 Burgentour am SAMSTAG*

Wir fahren über Babenhausen, Wartturm, Sausteige zur Breuburg im Odenwald!
Unterhalb der Burg im Sophienhof gibt's eine Mittagspause!
Auf dem Rückweg folgt die zweite Burg auf dem Otzberg, 
kurzer Rundblick und zurück über den R5 nach Dtz!
Ca. 100 KM 1000 HM!
Wir fahren mit dem Mounty in allen Bereichen G1/G2/KA!
Mitfahrer/innen immer willkommen!
Helm ist Pflicht!​


----------



## Speedskater (25. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Evtl. wartet ja einer auf mein Sonntagsangebot...Ich warte noch bis morgen, weils Wetter (noch) nicht sehr gut prognostiziert ist. Gibts ausser mir und Shopper überhaupt Mitfahrwillige für Sonntag?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google



Das kommt bissel aufs Wetter an und wo es hin geht.


----------



## diggar (25. Februar 2011)

Es ist endlich daaaaaaaa  
Okay, es Stand schon seit Dienstag bei mir daheim, schön verpackt. War aber leider bis gestern auf Geschäftsreise und konnte es somit erst heute fertig montieren. Brauch jetzt nur noch ein Drehmomentschlüssel um die Schrauben richtig anzuziehen...dann bin ich Startklar 

Freu mich schon drauf...


----------



## akastylez (25. Februar 2011)

Ja, moin solls schön werden (zumindest hier) ab gehts!


----------



## diggar (25. Februar 2011)

wenn da nicht die 250km wären


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> * @Google, Bikeholic:* Ich bleib bei meiner Burgentour am SONNTAG. Vulki ist wettermäßig bei mir raus. *@Bikeholic*, wann sollte ich den starten damit Du/Ihr mitkommt ?!



Danke der Nachfrage Volker.  Mach einfach wie immer es Dir passt und ich/wir hängen uns dann gegebenenfalls dran. Fakt ist das wir Sonntag spätestens 17:00 Uhr wieder von Hanau starten müssen. ...im Übrigen haben Wetter.com und Wetter.de für SONNTAG ordentlich Regen gemeldet, nur Wetteronline sagt ausschließlich Bewölkung voraus. 

Habe gerade noch mal den Wetterbericht studiert und entschieden morgen zu radeln, weil für morgen besseres Wetter als für Sonntag gemeldet ist. Bei gutem Wetter vielleicht auch noch mal am Sonntag.  Klink Dich ein wenn Du möchtest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Februar 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gähhhn, Langeweile ...
> 
> Also, da die Wetterfrösche ja flexibel sind und ständig was anderes vorhersagen und wir hier mindestens genauso flexible Jungesellen/innen sind, nun schon morgen. Ist nun der bessere Tag, sogar Sonne ist vorhergesagt:
> 
> ...


Bin Angemeldet!


----------



## Google (26. Februar 2011)

Mann!! Ist das ein schönes Wetter. So hätt ich die Sonne gerne in Malle bei 20° C  Wäre ja heute echt gerne mit aber die Pause muß sein  So werde ich in den sauren Apfel beißen und hoffen, dass morgen einigermaßen trockenes Wetter ist. Wer mit möchte, bitte hier eintragen:

*MTB-Treff am Sonntag​*


Speedskater schrieb:


> Das kommt bissel aufs Wetter an und wo es hin geht.


Keine Ahnung was wir fahren, da hab ich mir noch keinen Kopf gemacht. Rahmenziele sind: 1000Hm wenns geht, circa 65+ Km und Naturfreundehaus. Alles andere ergibt sich morgen. Und wenns Wetter nix ist, dann mach ich halt noch einen Tag Pause. So einfach ist das.

Gruß

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Es ist endlich daaaaaaaa





Na dann kannste ja nächstes Wochenende mal mitfahren!


----------



## RedRum05 (26. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Mann!! Ist das ein schönes Wetter. [...]



JA! 
Bei 10°C und Sonnenschein habe ich kurz entschlossen das Rennrad ausm Keller geholt und bin 3 Stunden durch den Odenwald gerollt. Die Sonne hat mal wieder gut getan. 
Morgen ist jetzt bei mir auch erst mal Pause angesagt...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Mann!! Ist das ein schönes Wetter.  Wäre ja heute echt gerne mit aber die Pause muß sein



Ja mein lieber Google ich habe dann mal für Dich morgen vorgelegt 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5478916379/]
	
 2 Burgentour ODW von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]

Das war ne echte Traingsfahrt (sorry an die beiden Mitfahrer, normalerweise nehm ich gern eins, zwei Gänge raus ... heute aber nicht ) mir brennen die Beine und bin platt !!! Aber das ist so gewollt, wär's anders hätt's nix gebracht. Die Wege teilweise wie Kaugummi, die haben dich regelrecht festgehalten. Sofienhof gut wie immer  Caotenkind und Bikeholic haben dort das Handtuch geworfen und sind flach über Obernburg und Main zurück. Hoffe seid gut keimgekommen. Bin dann allein auf die Otze gestürmt und wie geplant den R5 zurück.

Hier dann auf direktem Weg unter die Dusche und auf noch direkterem Weg auf die Couch  Langsam berappel ich mich wieder und gehe noch einkaufen. Denkbar schlechter Zeitpunkt, könnt gerade alles in mich schaufeln


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2011)

Ja, ja, von wegen über Obernburg und dann am Main zurück. Ich habs ja schon geahnt, als er mit mir zurückfahren wollte und es ist genau eingetroffen. Da gibt es ne Abkürzung (kenne ich), da muss man nur über zwei kleine Hügel drüber.Toll! Auf dem Zahnfleisch hochgekämpft. Bin sowas von alle, die Beine brennen ebenfalls. Jetzt auch mal sehen, dass wir noch was zu futten kriegen.

Aber trotz allem, eine schöne Tour, danke fürs guiden!


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Februar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, ja, von wegen über Obernburg und dann am Main zurück. Ich habs ja schon geahnt, als er mit mir zurückfahren wollte und es ist genau eingetroffen. Da gibt es ne Abkürzung (kenne ich), da muss man nur über zwei kleine Hügel drüber.Toll!



Ja ja, da hat wohl jemand den Berg vom Main hoch nach Steinheim mitgezählt. Könnte mir vorstellen das am Fuß des Berges von jemandem nach einem Fahrstuhl Ausschau gehalten wurde. 

Sind auf jeden Fall gut angekommen. Danke fürs Guiden Erdi.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2011)

Wenn schon, dann Lift!

Wenn ich das Steinheimer Hügelchen mitzähle, sind drei! So!
Pass bloß auf, wenn icke Dir in die Finger kriege!


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Februar 2011)

Puuuuh! Da bin ich aber froh, dass die Brücken nicht mehr als Hügel mitgezählt wurden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2011)




----------



## RedRum05 (27. Februar 2011)

Ich plane Ende April/ Anfang Mai ein Wochenende mit dem Rad im Schwarzwald zu verbringen. Platz für einige Räder + 1 Person wäre vorhanden. Besteht Interesse? Ob Rennrad oder MTB bin ich flexibel.
Wer Lust hat soll sich einfach mal zu Wort melden. Alles weitere könnte dann besprochen werden.

In diesem Sinne - noch ein schönes Wochenende!


----------



## Google (27. Februar 2011)

Jörg, bin ja immer für sowas zu haben aber bei 1 Woche Malle und 1 Woche Alpencross ist mein Budget ausgeschöpft. Ich krieg hier sonst in meinen Ar*** getreten 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja mein lieber Google ich habe dann mal für Dich morgen vorgelegt


Wir haben die Tausend Höhenmeter voll gemacht wie geplant. 73 Km hammer dabei zurückgelegt. Bei dem Wetter allemal ausreichend . Ich hab heut bestimmt wieder 20/30 Km gebraucht bis ich meinen Tritt gefunden habe. Das hat mich stark an letztes Jahr erinnert, bzw. ist das bei mir wohl so bis der Diesel bei mir richtig läuft.  Das kommt Malle ja eigentlich entgegen, wo wir ja erst mal ellenlang eher Ebene fahren bis es in die Berge geht. Erdi01, Shopper, wenn wir die ersten KM bis in die Berge locker angehen (Ich eh im Windschatten ) dürfte es ganz gut für den rest der geplanten Touren laufen. 


@Alle, meine Tourenangebote kommende Woche 

*MTB-Treff am Dienstag​*
*MTB-Treff am Donnerstag​*
Eben ist beim Rest ein bisserl die Luft raus, Gelle??  Mir würde es sicher nicht anders gehen wenn ich nicht Malle als Ziel hätte ...Man sieht sich. Das Jahr ist lang und die Saison hat noch gar nicht angefangen.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> JWir haben die Tausend Höhenmeter voll gemacht wie geplant. 73 Km hammer dabei zurückgelegt. Bei dem Wetter allemal ausreichend .


Zu kaputt von gestern war ich dann auch nicht. Habe mir heute auch nochmal ein Nachschlag von 67 KM und 400 HM gegönnt und dabei zielsicher die Schauer des Tages gesucht und gefunden


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Jörg, bin ja immer für sowas zu haben aber bei 1 Woche Malle und 1 Woche Alpencross ist mein Budget ausgeschöpft. Ich krieg hier sonst in meinen Ar*** getreten [...]



Im Prinzip geht es nur um eine Übernachtung. Hinfahrt am Samstag in der Früh und Rückfahrt am Sonntag gegen Nachmittag/ Abend. So ist erstmal meine grobe Planung.
Mal sehen, was daraus wird...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Eben ist beim Rest ein bisserl die Luft raus, Gelle??



Tja, wir sind derzeit auf der Dienststelle stark unterbesetzt. Früh da, spät raus, die Arbeit wird ja nicht weniger, dafür auf dem Heimweg im Stau stehen...

Ich geh ab Dienstag das ungeliebte Höhentraining an. Hohe Straße, höchster Gang, Wiegetritt bis die Oberschenkel brennen, kurze Pause bei  niedrigem Gang mit hoher Trittfrequenz, dann wieder von vorne. Aber das Spielchen lässt sich bei der knappen Zeit besser einrichten als 3 Stunden Spass im Wald. Und es bringt auch was.

Ich hoffe, dass Du mir auf Malle ein wenig Windschatten bietest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (27. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Eben ist beim Rest ein bisserl die Luft raus, Gelle??  Mir würde es sicher nicht anders gehen wenn ich nicht Malle als Ziel hätte ...Man sieht sich. Das Jahr ist lang und die Saison hat noch gar nicht angefangen.



Naja, ich werde im Mai operiert und, abgesehen von den Schmerzen, wäre es sinnig bis dahin etwas runterzuschrauben. Sonst quäle ich mich in der Pause noch mehr.  Ewig lange Touren am We gehen momentan nicht mehr.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. Februar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> [...] Ich geh ab Dienstag das ungeliebte Höhentraining an. Hohe Straße, höchster Gang, Wiegetritt bis die Oberschenkel brennen, kurze Pause bei  niedrigem Gang mit hoher Trittfrequenz, dann wieder von vorne. Aber das Spielchen lässt sich bei der knappen Zeit besser einrichten als 3 Stunden Spass im Wald. Und es bringt auch was. [...]



Rischdisch! Ab März beginnt das Höhenmetertraining. Falls du aber mal Interesse an Intervalltraining hast, lade ich dich herzlich zu meinem Training ein - ca. 30min. warm fahren, 5-7x 2,5Km mit Trail und inkl. 70-80hm Runde, 30min. ausfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Früh da, spät raus, ...  dafür auf dem Heimweg im Stau stehen...


Wie früh oder spät ist spät 

Donnerstag 19:00 gibt's den letzten N8Ride! Rückersbacher hoch, Steinbachtal runter. 3 Std. später sind wir wieder in Dtz. Der Stau sollte dann auch Geschichte sein ...


----------



## Google (28. Februar 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich geh ab Dienstag das ungeliebte Höhentraining an........................Ich hoffe, dass Du mir auf Malle ein wenig Windschatten bietest.


Dann hast Du jetzt netto ne gute Woche fürs Training bis Malle...

Wenn die anderen Zwei jetzt auch noch um Windschatten buhlen, dann gibts ne Schlägerei auf den hinteren Rängen. Sieht bestimmt lustig aus, wenn jeder versucht sich nach hinten zu drängen 

@Sabiii, sehe es positiv. Wenn Du das hinter Dir hast und alles gut ausgeheilt ist, dann kannst Du Deine Bikeziele ohne größere Rückschläge angehen. 

Ich wollte schon mal ankündigen, dass ich wohl am kommenden Samstag ne Tour zum Wiesbüttsee über die Birkenhainer mach. Es soll nämlich die ganze Woche trocken bleiben. Zurück geht es locker über den Kahlradweg. Es werden schätzungsweise circa 900 - gut 1000 Hm und knapp 100 Km . Wer mit möchte, kann sich ja schon mal drauf einstellen. Die zwei WE's darauf gibts dann erst mal nix mehr von mir.

Gruß

Google


----------



## diggar (28. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Na dann kannste ja nächstes Wochenende mal mitfahren!


 
Nachdem ich drei Tage nach einem passenden Drehmomentschlüssel gesucht habe werde ich mir heute einen kaufen müssen  Wenn dann alles fest ist geht es in die erste Runde. 

Kommt ganz drauf an was Ihr nächste Woche geplant habt. Eine kleine Grundlagentour ist sicher machbar. Alles andere weiß ich nicht ob ich das schon packe. 



RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ich plane Ende April/ Anfang Mai ein Wochenende mit dem Rad im Schwarzwald zu verbringen. Platz für einige Räder + 1 Person wäre vorhanden. Besteht Interesse? Ob Rennrad oder MTB bin ich flexibel.
> Wer Lust hat soll sich einfach mal zu Wort melden. Alles weitere könnte dann besprochen werden.


 
Interesse wäre da  Kommt ganz auf die Strecke an die du fahren willst.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Interesse wäre da  Kommt ganz auf die Strecke an die du fahren willst.


Ich könnte ja mal wieder den Klassiker "Tour rund um Hanau" anbieten. Also einmal rum um die Stadt, aber fast immer durch den Wald. 

Das waren ursprünglich mal ~60km, aber einige Teilstücke gibt es nicht mehr und ich muss mal schauen, wie ich das umbaue. Das gute ist, dass man nie weit weg fährt und die Tour so sehr einfach verkürzen kann.

Für diejenigen hier, die gerade für das Bergzeitfahren von Sa Calobra trainieren ist die Tour natürlich völlig ungeeignet, da fast keine Höhenmeter darin zu finden sind.


----------



## IronShit (28. Februar 2011)

@diggar: einen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchst du im Normalfall nicht unbedingt um ein Rad zu montieren. Ich komme schon seit Jahren ohne aus. So lange du keine Carbonteile, etc- montierst ist das recht unkritisch. 

Ich denke was du festziehen musst ist Lenker, Vorbau, etc. hier würde ich sagen einfach anziehen und dran denken  - nach fest kommt ab. 

@blacktrek: das klingt doch schön! könnte man das eventuell mal abends unter der Woche ins auge fassen?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Februar 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Naja, ich werde im Mai operiert und, abgesehen von den Schmerzen, wäre es sinnig bis dahin etwas runterzuschrauben. Sonst quäle ich mich in der Pause noch mehr.  Ewig lange Touren am We gehen momentan nicht mehr.


Hi Sabiii jetzt heißt es wirklich erst mal Gedud zu haben. Mit Deiner Grundlage wirst Du sicherlich recht zeitnah wieder den Anschluß finden. ... so ein Ärger das Du den Google im Winterpokal ziehen lassen musst. 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja mal wieder den Klassiker "Tour rund um Hanau" anbieten. Also einmal rum um die Stadt, aber fast immer durch den Wald.
> 
> Das waren ursprünglich mal ~60km, aber einige Teilstücke gibt es nicht mehr und ich muss mal schauen, wie ich das umbaue. Das gute ist, dass man nie weit weg fährt und die Tour so sehr einfach verkürzen kann.


Von Deinem Klassiker hat mir der Erdi schon mal erzählt. Also Interesse wäre schon da, vorausgesetzt, ich bin nicht gerade auf Dienstreise.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Rischdisch! Ab März beginnt das Höhenmetertraining. Falls du aber mal Interesse an Intervalltraining hast, lade ich dich herzlich zu meinem Training ein - ca. 30min. warm fahren, 5-7x 2,5Km mit Trail und inkl. 70-80hm Runde, 30min. ausfahren.



Ohgottogottogott! Mit Dir!? Ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde!
Nee, danke für das Angebot, aber Du bist mir zu fit, da komm`ich nicht mit.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie früh oder spät ist spät



Dienstbeginn ist 6:30 Uhr, Dienstende derzeit gegen 17:00 Uhr. Mehr als 10 Stunden reine Dienstzeit ist zum Glück verboten.


----------



## RedRum05 (28. Februar 2011)

@diggar...
Wie geschrieben ist einfach nur ein Wochenende im Schwarzwald geplant. Es steht noch nicht fest wo, Rennrad oder MTB, welche Strecken. Bin da absolut flexibel. Hauptsache 2 ausgedehnte Touren 

@Chaotenkind...
Ohje?! Was hab ich denn für einen Ruf 
Jeder fährt Bergauf sein Tempo und ich achte eigentlich immer auf meine Mitfahrer. Also keine falsche Scheu! 

*Zum WE:* Ich will den RMV Weg Nr. 5 mit schlenker über den Binselberg nachholen. Werde mitm Crosser fahren, aber MTB´s sind natürlich herzlich willkommen. Geplant ist der Sonntag gegen 11:30 Uhr. Sind dann ca. 3 std. Fahrzeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggar (28. Februar 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich könnte ja mal wieder den Klassiker "Tour rund um Hanau" anbieten. Also einmal rum um die Stadt, aber fast immer durch den Wald.
> 
> Das waren ursprünglich mal ~60km, aber einige Teilstücke gibt es nicht mehr und ich muss mal schauen, wie ich das umbaue. Das gute ist, dass man nie weit weg fährt und die Tour so sehr einfach verkürzen kann.



Das ist doch mal ein gutes Angebot. Für wann hättest die geplant?




IronShit schrieb:


> @diggar: einen Drehmomentschlüssel brauchst du im Normalfall nicht unbedingt um ein Rad zu montieren. Ich komme schon seit Jahren ohne aus. So lange du keine Carbonteile, etc- montierst ist das recht unkritisch.
> 
> Ich denke was du festziehen musst ist Lenker, Vorbau, etc. hier würde ich sagen einfach anziehen und dran denken  - nach fest kommt ab.



Habe ich heute auch bemerkt  Beim nächsten mal dann auch ohne Drehmoment schlüssel. 




IronShit schrieb:


> @blacktrek: das klingt doch schön! könnte man das eventuell mal abends unter der Woche ins auge fassen?



Da ich noch kein Licht habe, ist Abends etwas schlecht. 

Aber wo wir gerade dabei sind. Wer kann mir gutes Licht und einen guten Fahrradcomputer (evtl. mit GPS) empfehlen?


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Februar 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal ein gutes Angebot. Für wann hättest die geplant?



Man könnte das zwar sicher auch mal Abends fahren, aber ich bin die nächste Zeit Abends ziemlich verplant. Ich dachte eher an Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag.


----------



## IronShit (28. Februar 2011)

@diggar: als Licht würde ich deal extreme nehmen - preisleistungsmäßig ist die ungeschlagen, selbst für den fall, dass du pech hast und sie beim zoll abholen musst...


----------



## mtbFritz (28. Februar 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon mal ankündigen, dass ich wohl am kommenden Samstag ne Tour zum Wiesbüttsee über die Birkenhainer mach. Es soll nämlich die ganze Woche trocken bleiben. Zurück geht es locker über den Kahlradweg. Es werden schätzungsweise circa 900 - gut 1000 Hm und knapp 100 Km . Wer mit möchte, kann sich ja schon mal drauf einstellen. Die zwei WE's darauf gibts dann erst mal nix mehr von mir.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google



Na, das klingt schon mal richtig gut - wenn noch das Wetter hält (am besten so wie heute ;-) Würde auch die GoPro-Kamera startklar machen. Vielleicht werden es ja nicht nur Testaufnahmen.


----------



## Google (1. März 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Sabiii jetzt heißt es wirklich erst mal Gedud zu haben. Mit Deiner Grundlage wirst Du sicherlich recht zeitnah wieder den Anschluß finden. ... so ein Ärger das Du den Google im Winterpokal ziehen lassen musst.


 Ja echt schade. Hast Du mich doch tatsächlich dazu animiert, auch endlich wieder mit den Fahrten zur Arbeit zu beginnen


diggar schrieb:


> Wer kann mir gutes Licht und einen guten Fahrradcomputer (evtl. mit GPS) empfehlen?


Ich kann mich nur der Empfehlung von Ironshit anschliessen. Ich hab auch so eine und bin absolut zufrieden.





mtbFritz schrieb:


> Na, das klingt schon mal richtig gut - wenn noch das Wetter hält (am besten so wie heute ;-) Würde auch die GoPro-Kamera startklar machen. Vielleicht werden es ja nicht nur Testaufnahmen.


Jo, mal wieder was anderes. Wetter sieht noch gut aus. Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt.

@Alle, heute gehts über die Michelbacher Weinberge zum Fernblick und zurück!

Übrigens: Wir haben März  Es besteht Hoffnung, dass der Frühling noch kommt 

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Übrigens: Wir haben März  Es besteht Hoffnung, dass der Frühling noch kommt



  !!!

*LMB - So., 06.02.2011*​


----------



## Lupo (1. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Man könnte das zwar sicher auch mal Abends fahren, aber ich bin die nächste Zeit Abends ziemlich verplant. Ich dachte eher an Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag.



huhu

bei sowas wär ich auch mal wieder dabei nur nächstes w.e. haben wir 8 doppelstunden erstehilfekurs, da gibts höchstens noch ne kleine abendrunde danach


----------



## diggar (1. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Man könnte das zwar sicher auch mal Abends fahren, aber ich bin die nächste Zeit Abends ziemlich verplant. Ich dachte eher an Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag.


 
Mir würde Samstag nachmittag ganz gut passen 



IronShit schrieb:


> @diggar: als Licht würde ich deal extreme nehmen - preisleistungsmäßig ist die ungeschlagen, selbst für den fall, dass du pech hast und sie beim zoll abholen musst...


 
Vielen Dank. Werde ich mir gleich mal genauer ansehen. Fahrt ihr alle mit Kopflampen?


----------



## bone peeler (1. März 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind...
> Ohje?! Was hab ich denn für einen Ruf
> Jeder fährt Bergauf sein Tempo und ich achte eigentlich immer auf meine Mitfahrer. Also keine falsche Scheu!
> 
> *Zum WE:* Ich will den RMV Weg Nr. 5 mit schlenker über den Binselberg nachholen. Werde mitm Crosser fahren, aber MTB´s sind natürlich herzlich willkommen. Geplant ist der Sonntag gegen 11:30 Uhr. Sind dann ca. 3 std. Fahrzeit.



 Jetzt weiss jeder wie Du fährst 

Ich bin bis auf ein paar Meter nach Orwisch und zurück dieses Jahr noch gar net gefahren und würde Dich wahrscheinlich auch nur bremsen... zumindest ist mir das aktuell noch zuviel (darf mich eh net überanstrengen). Werde daher mal (bei entsprechendem Wetter) ne kleine Runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (1. März 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Jetzt weiss jeder wie Du fährst
> 
> Ich bin bis auf ein paar Meter nach Orwisch und zurück dieses Jahr noch gar net gefahren und würde Dich wahrscheinlich auch nur bremsen... zumindest ist mir das aktuell noch zuviel (darf mich eh net überanstrengen). Werde daher mal (bei entsprechendem Wetter) ne kleine Runde drehen...



Lass uns doch mal unter der Woche ganz gemütlich für 1-1,5std zusammen fahren?! Sag einfach Bescheid und wir machen was spontan aus.


----------



## bone peeler (1. März 2011)

Geht klar... aber die Woche sieht schon eher schlecht aus... wegen Karneval ;-) Aber ab dem Wochenende hab ich wieder viiiiiieeeeel Zeit


----------



## Bikeholic (1. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Man könnte das zwar sicher auch mal Abends fahren, aber ich bin die nächste Zeit Abends ziemlich verplant. Ich dachte eher an Samstag oder Sonntag Nachmittag.


Also ich bin auch die nächsten Tage ziemlich eingespannt und ab nächster Woche erst mal im Urlaub. Ab Sonntag dem 13.03.2011 wäre ich dann auch bei entsprechendem Wetter dabei. ... dann hast Du auch richtig Zeit einen LMB zu machen.  ... und auf die viel gepriesenen Trails um Hanau wäre ich wirklich mal gespannt.



Google schrieb:


> Ja echt schade. Hast Du mich doch tatsächlich dazu animiert, auch endlich wieder mit den Fahrten zur Arbeit zu beginnen


----------



## Google (1. März 2011)

Nàbend

Kleine Änderung meines Tourenangebotes am Donnerstag 


*Am Main bis Rückersbach und zurück​*
Am Samstag fahre ich ja höchstwahrscheinlich ne längere Geländetour (Posts siehe oben) Da darfs am Donnerstag ruhig lockerer sein. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen

Gruß

Google


----------



## Google (1. März 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


>


Du weißt aber schon, dass ich damit Sabii gemeint habe ??  Na dann einen schönen Urlaub 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2011)

@blacky, lass dir ruhig zeit bis nach den urlauben. Will auch mit ...


Posted mobil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (1. März 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon, dass ich damit Sabii gemeint habe ??  Na dann einen schönen Urlaub
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


Danke! Werde wenn gewünscht beim Skifahren, ein paar Schwünge für Dich mit hinabwedeln.


----------



## mtbFritz (1. März 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Nàbend
> 
> Kleine Änderung meines Tourenangebotes am Donnerstag
> 
> ...



Och, das ist mir zu langweilig - lass uns doch liebe ein paar nette Trails fahren ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Donnerstag 19:00 gibt's den letzten N8Ride! Rückersbacher hoch, Steinbachtal runter. 3 Std. später sind wir wieder in Dtz.



Ich zitiere mich einfach selber, dass beschleunigt die Sache ...

Ca. 65 KM 350 HM
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht

*Donnerstag N8Ride*​


----------



## Google (2. März 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Och, das ist mir zu langweilig - lass uns doch liebe ein paar nette Trails fahren ;-)


Das Wetter ruft ja förmlich danach......Aaaber: Mein zart beseideter Körper kann sich dann bis Samstag nicht regenerieren  Wir können ja ein bisschen Quatschen, dass es Dir nicht zuuuu langweilig wird 

Ps.: Wetter fürs We sieht immer noch gut aus. Heutabend oder Morgen erfolgt LMB-Eintrag für den Wiebüttsee.

Bis bald im Wald 


Google


----------



## BlackTrek (2. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @blacky, lass dir ruhig zeit bis nach den urlauben. Will auch mit ...



Schön zu hören! Aber man kann das ja auch zweimal in einem Jahr fahren...


Ich glaube nicht, dass ich vor Samstag schaffe, die Runde so wie ich sie mir nun hingebogen habe, einmal abzufahren. Also schlage ich vor, diggar und sonst noch Lust hat, kann mich am Samstag Nachmittag beim Trail-Suchen gerne begleiten. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich Hanau nicht vollends umrunden. 

Die ordnungsgemässe Umrundung folgt dann anfang April als Appetizer für die bevorstehende MTB-Saison. Wie wär das?


----------



## diggar (2. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Schön zu hören! Aber man kann das ja auch zweimal in einem Jahr fahren...
> 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich vor Samstag schaffe, die Runde so wie ich sie mir nun hingebogen habe, einmal abzufahren. Also schlage ich vor, diggar und sonst noch Lust hat, kann mich am Samstag Nachmittag beim Trail-Suchen gerne begleiten. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich Hanau nicht vollends umrunden.
> ...




Das klingt auch nach einem Plan. Hauptsache ich kann mein neues Bike mal etwas ausgiebiger ausfahren und testen. 
Sag einfach wann und wo der Treffpunkt ist. Habe auch noch eine bekannte die mitkommen würde


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass ich vor Samstag schaffe, die Runde so wie ich sie mir nun hingebogen habe, einmal abzufahren. Also schlage ich vor, diggar und sonst noch Lust hat, kann mich am Samstag Nachmittag beim Trail-Suchen gerne begleiten. Ich werde aber wahrscheinlich Hanau nicht vollends umrunden.



Bin auch dabei, vielleicht bring ich noch jemand mit.
Wann? wo?


----------



## Google (3. März 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits

und zu der noch gerade in der Planung befindlichen "Trailtour rund um Hanau", die für Samstag schon festgezurrte Tour über die Birkenhainer zum Wiesbüttsee. Dort machen wir eine Pause bevor wir zum "Engländer" fahren um dann locker, unter anderem über den Kahlradweg, wieder heim zu fahren. Daten: 90 - 100 Km, 900 Hm +-. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

*Am Samstag zum Wiesbüttsee​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (3. März 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei, vielleicht bring ich noch jemand mit.
> Wann? wo?



Ich dachte so an 13:30 ab P+R Platz am Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof.
Dauer max. 3h reine Fahrzeit.


----------



## diggar (3. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich dachte so an 13:30 ab P+R Platz am Wilhelmsbader Bahnhof.
> Dauer max. 3h reine Fahrzeit.


 
Sauber...ich bin dabei 

Hier bin ich dann richtig, oder?
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.144...=50.14437,8.882961&spn=0.001513,0.003428&z=18


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (3. März 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Sauber...ich bin dabei
> 
> Hier bin ich dann richtig, oder?
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.144...=50.14437,8.882961&spn=0.001513,0.003428&z=18


----------



## ICM2007 (3. März 2011)

Hi, 
@ Erdi, hätte ja Lust den N8Ride mitzufahren, aber mir stecken vermutlich die knapp 70km von gestern noch in den Beinen  
Will ja nicht so unbedingt alle ausbremsen.



> Zitat:
> Donnerstag 19:00 gibt's den letzten N8Ride! Rückersbacher hoch, Steinbachtal runter. 3 Std. später sind wir wieder in Dtz.
> Ca. 65 KM 350 HM
> Helm und Licht sind Pflicht



Wo könnte ich mich denn da einklinken?  Gehts in Seligenstadt über die Fähre Richtung Karlstein, oder wie ?
Auf alle Fälle entscheide ich kurzfristig, aber diesmal mit LMB-Eintrag zwischen 18.00-18.30h 

@ bonepeeler:
Karsten, am Sonntag hätte ich auch Zeit für einen leichte Einfahrrunde für Dich, wenn Du Lust hast. 
Du weisst ja ich fahre Dir nich wech 
Ich denke das Wetter wird halten. Also sag mal Bescheid.
Bis denne

PS:  Erdi, bin gerade erst vom Einkauf heimgekommen, das wird mir ohne was im Magen jetzt zu
knapp und die Beinchen sollten erst ma ruhen. Also irgendwann wieder


----------



## bone peeler (3. März 2011)

@ICM2007: Gerne! Von mir aus den Rodgau-Rundweg oder RM-Rundweg... darf nicht gleich zu wild einsteigen... habs heut schon leicht gemerkt...


----------



## Lupo (4. März 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Sauber...ich bin dabei
> 
> Hier bin ich dann richtig, oder?
> http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.144...=50.14437,8.882961&spn=0.001513,0.003428&z=18



mir sind jetzt auch dabei der erstehilfekurs fällt mangels teilnehmer aus


----------



## BlackTrek (4. März 2011)

Super!!! Das freut mich, dass ihr dabei seid.


----------



## diggar (4. März 2011)

Wird ja eine schöne große Runde wie es aussieht...und das bei so tollem Wetter und meiner "Jungfernfahrt"


----------



## Bikeholic (4. März 2011)

Falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen, schönen Urlaub an die Mallorca-Truppe. Habe leider Messe, sonst hätte ich mich gerne angeschlossen. 


Jetzt geht es erst mal ab in die Alpen und statt dem Radel unter den Hintern, kommen jetzt erst mal Bretter an die FÜÜÜÜSS. 


... allen viel Spaß beim Wochenendbiken.




BlackTrek schrieb:


> Schön zu hören! Aber man kann das ja auch  zweimal in einem Jahr fahren...
> 
> 
> Die ordnungsgemässe Umrundung folgt dann anfang April als Appetizer für  die bevorstehende MTB-Saison. Wie wär das?


----------



## Google (5. März 2011)

So ists brav. Schön abgemeldet 

Ich nehm heut mal wieder einen Foto mit. Jetzt solls ja doch nochmal so ähnlich sonnig und warm wie gestern werden 

Bis später


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2011)

Und ich habe mich gerade angemeldet und beschlossen mitzufahren zum Wiesbütt(Helau)see  Ich park unter der Brücke, bis später ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (5. März 2011)

Sooo, gerade zurück von unserer "Best of Hanau-Trails" Tour. Wir waren ja dann sogar zu siebt und sind kreuz und quer die nettesten Waldweglein zwischen Dörnigheim und Erlensee abgefahren. Am Ende gab es dann noch lecker Eis zur Belohnung, sogar mir Draußensitzen. 

Mir hat´s viel Spass gemacht und ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour! Ich hoffe Diggar und Billy Jean sind noch gut nach Hause gekommen?

Im April bei gutem Wetter gibts dann die Fortsetzung: die amtliche Hanau-Umrundung.


----------



## diggar (5. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sooo, gerade zurück von unserer "Best of Hanau-Trails" Tour. Wir waren ja dann sogar zu siebt und sind kreuz und quer die nettesten Waldweglein zwischen Dörnigheim und Erlensee abgefahren. Am Ende gab es dann noch lecker Eis zur Belohnung, sogar mir Draußensitzen.
> 
> Mir hat´s viel Spass gemacht und ich freu mich auf die nächste Tour! Ich hoffe Diggar und Billy Jean sind noch gut nach Hause gekommen?
> 
> Im April bei gutem Wetter gibts dann die Fortsetzung: die amtliche Hanau-Umrundung.



Danke der Nachfrage Black. Mussten gut gegen den Wind ankämpfen aber sind gut Heim gekommen. An dir auch noch mal einen Dank fürs Guiden. War eine gute erste Tour und Jungfernfahrt mit meinem Bike.

Wird gaaaaaanz sicher nicht das letzte mal gewesen sein.


----------



## Speedskater (5. März 2011)

Ich bin auch gut nach H ause gekommen, ohne mich zu verfahren.  
Mir hats natürlich auch Spass gemacht.
Ich habe mir den Track mal auf der Karte angeschaut, das sind schon paar lustige Schnörkel. 
Waren dann mit An- und Abreise 4:15 h 

Was steht Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Im April bei gutem Wetter gibts dann die Fortsetzung: die amtliche Hanau-Umrundung.


Da komme ich dann auch mit! Dann ist der erste "Traingsprogramm" des Jahres ja Geschichte 

Das heutige "Traingsprogramm" hatte dem vom letztem Samstag nicht viel nachgestanden. Für mich waren es 98 KM 1260 HM, richtig langsam war's auch nicht und die Beine spühre ich wieder. Wir haben am Wiesbüttsee auch draußen gesessen. Da der Wiesbüttsee oberhalb 400 Meter liegt, war's nicht wirklich warm, aber es ging.

Morgen geht's weiter, womit weis ich noch nicht. Mal sehen worauf ich Lust habe ...


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. März 2011)

Danke BlackTrek für die gute geführte Tour. Mir hat es sehr gut gefallen und ich hoffe auf baldige Fortsetzung.

LG

LE


----------



## BlackTrek (5. März 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Waren dann mit An- und Abreise 4:15 h


Da haste dann aber noch gut auf die Tube gedrückt, Respekt!
Und ganz ohne sich zu verfahren!  

@LimitedEdition: Da bin ich aber froh. Hatte mir schon Sorgen gemacht, ob es zum Ende hin nicht etwas zu viel des Guten war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (5. März 2011)

Nö, war wirklich OK. Und nächstes Mal fahren wir die große Runde 

Ich werde eifrig tainieren, damit du mich - nach deiner Rückkehr von Malle - nicht abhängst.


----------



## Google (5. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da der Wiesbüttsee oberhalb 400 Meter liegt, war's nicht wirklich warm, aber es ging.


 Kaum zu glauben am 05.März dort draussen in der Sonne sitzen zu können  Dummerweise habe ich ab Wiesbüttsee die Finger am falschen Knopf gehabt und alle Bilder versemmelt   Der annehmbare Rest ist im Album.

Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass wir um diese Jahreszeit schon mal so ne große Tour gefahren sind. Nach Malle gehe ich es auch erst mal wieder entspannter an. 

Und mtbfritz, irgendwelche Kniebeschwerden oder alles palletti?


Gruß

Google


----------



## diggar (5. März 2011)

Wer fährt denn von euch alles auf Malle? Lasst ihr euch dort Guiden oder legt ihr euch die Touren selbst?

Habe vor zum Saisonabschluss (Ende September) für 1 - 2 Wochen nach Malle zu fliegen und ein paar Tage zu Biken.


----------



## BlackTrek (5. März 2011)

Ich war schon ziemlich oft zum Radfahren auf Mallorca und hab nur wenige Male eine geführte Tour mitgemacht. Ich sage hier auch ganz bewusst "Radfahren", denn es geht hier ja um Rennradfahren und nicht MTB!

Man kann auch MTB-Touren auf Mallorca machen. Und da würde ich auch einen Guide haben wollen. Wie in Spanien so oft, führen viele Trails über Privatgelände und sind weder kartografiert oder gar ausgeschildert. Auf eigene Faust das alles rausfinden, dauert für einen Urlaub doch entschieden zu lang.

Mit dem Rennrad dagegen alles kein Problem. Strassenkarten sogar mit Rennrad-Routen-Vorschlägen drauf gibts zu Haufe.


----------



## diggar (6. März 2011)

Rennrad ist nicht mein ding  bleibe dann doch lieber beim MTB. Hatte da auch schon ein paar Seiten und Anbieter gefunden die MTB Touren auf Mallorca anbieten. Werde mir das dann im Herbst wohl mal antun


----------



## BlackTrek (6. März 2011)

Wenn du noch nicht gebucht hast, solltest du auch mal über Kanaren nachdenken. Meiner Meinung nach für MTB 10-mal besser geignet als Mallorca. Vor allem La Palma ist super.


----------



## Google (6. März 2011)

@diggar, ich (und viele andere hier) fahren beides sehr gerne. Es kommt halt auch auf die Möglichkeiten drauf an.

Wäre ich Mallorquiner, würde ich sicherlich lieber und mehr Rennrad fahren, weil die Voraussetzungen hierfür einfach besser sind. Das MTB fahren ist dort eher eingeschränkt wenn man tatsächlich Gelände fahren möchte. Hier bei uns führe ich mein RR eher am WE aus und das auch lieber in den Tiefen des Odenwaldes, Spessart oder des Taunus wo weniger Verkehr ist und es landschaftlich einfach mehr zu sehen gibt. Hinzu kommt, dass ich dann auch noch immer mein Navi brauche weil ich mich da nicht so gut auskenne (Ich hab ein Erdi, kein Garmin).

Hier mein letztes Tourenangebot. Danach ist bei mir erst einmal für circa 2 Wochen Sendepause.

*MTB-Treff am Dienstag​*
Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## ICM2007 (6. März 2011)

Hi, 
bone peeler und ich sind mal bei dem tolle Wetter zum Mainzer Berg gefahren. War ne schöne Runde auch wenns im Wald doch recht frisch war, besonders für leicht bekleidete Biker, gell Karsten 
Fühl mich jetzt pudelwohl nach der Dusche und einem heißen Kaffee.
Demnächste machen wir noch ein paar N8Rides wenn die anderen auf Malle sind 
..und vergess mal nicht Dein 10 oder 11 Points einzutragen:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/144  ......auf den Endspurt 

CU later


----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2011)

Wärt ihr mal mit mir auf den Feldberg geradelt, könntet ihr jetzt 16 Punkte eintragen.


----------



## Andreas (6. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bone peeler und ich sind mal bei dem tolle Wetter zum Mainzer Berg gefahren. War ne schöne Runde auch wenns im Wald doch recht frisch war, besonders für leicht bekleidete Biker, gell Karsten
> Fühl mich jetzt pudelwohl nach der Dusche und einem heißen Kaffee.
> Demnächste machen wir noch ein paar N8Rides wenn die anderen auf Malle sind
> ...



Glückwunsch zu den ersten Punkten fürs Team bone peeler 
Mainzer Berg war für die erste Tour optimal!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (6. März 2011)

Nun mal langsam mit Karsten,
war heftich genug für ihn den Mainzer Berg zu erkraxeln und weitere Steigungen auf dem Rückweg mit eingeschlossen 
Für mich aber auch ein Zeichen das es mit mir bergauf geht, denn ich mußte eher auf ihn warten, was beim letzten Mal andersrum war

Karsten, ich habe für Dienstag einen kleinen flachen N8Ride geplant, von mir aus über Jügesheim,  Seligenstadt, am Main entlang bis Stockstadt und dann über  Babenhausen zurück in den Rodgau. Wenn Du Dich fit fühlst, dann sag mir Bescheid oder schick mir eine SMS. Tempo leicht an dich angepasst. 

Wenn noch jemand Interesse hat dann mach ich auch einen LMB Eintrag.


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn du noch nicht gebucht hast, solltest du auch mal über Kanaren nachdenken. Meiner Meinung nach für MTB 10-mal besser geignet als Mallorca. Vor allem La Palma ist super.



Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Da ich noch nichts gebucht habe und völlig voreingenommen bin werde ich mir dein Link mal näher ansehen. 




Google schrieb:


> @diggar, ich (und viele andere hier) fahren beides sehr gerne. Es kommt halt auch auf die Möglichkeiten drauf an.
> 
> Wäre ich Mallorquiner, würde ich sicherlich lieber und mehr Rennrad fahren, weil die Voraussetzungen hierfür einfach besser sind. Das MTB fahren ist dort eher eingeschränkt wenn man tatsächlich Gelände fahren möchte. Hier bei uns führe ich mein RR eher am WE aus und das auch lieber in den Tiefen des Odenwaldes, Spessart oder des Taunus wo weniger Verkehr ist und es landschaftlich einfach mehr zu sehen gibt. Hinzu kommt, dass ich dann auch noch immer mein Navi brauche weil ich mich da nicht so gut auskenne (Ich hab ein Erdi, kein Garmin).



Hatte bisher aber auch noch nie wirklich die Gelegenheit mal Rennrad zu fahren. Stelle mir aber ehrlich gesagt etwas langweilig vor immer nur mehr oder weniger gerade aus auf der Straße zu fahren und zu Strampeln. 

Aber wenn sich die gelegenheit mal ergibt würde ich es sicher mal testen...alles andere sind nur vorurteile. Lasse mich da gerne eines besseren belehren


----------



## RedRum05 (7. März 2011)

@diggar...
fahr mal einen Crosser! Du hast bei Bedarf ein günstiges Rennrad oder eben ein schnelles Rad im Wald. Fahre ich jetzt seid ca. 6 Monaten und ich will ihn nicht mehr hergeben


----------



## bone peeler (7. März 2011)

Ich bin tot.... Muskelkater in den Waden ooooohne Ende... das war also kein Einstand nach Mass. Da muss mir der Reiner nochmal erklären was er unter einer kleinen, leichten Runde versteht. Aber zumindest hat er es teilweise wieder gutgemacht... ich musste zumindest kein Abendessen kochen. Ich glaub die nächsten Ausfahrten sind eher Hügellos. Ausserdem sollte ich mir wohl doch mehr anziehen... ich bemerke den leichten Anflug einer Erkältung...


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Ich bin tot.... Muskelkater in den Waden ooooohne Ende... das war also kein Einstand nach Mass. Da muss mir der Reiner nochmal erklären was er unter einer kleinen, leichten Runde versteht. Aber zumindest hat er es teilweise wieder gutgemacht... ich musste zumindest kein Abendessen kochen. Ich glaub die nächsten Ausfahrten sind eher Hügellos. Ausserdem sollte ich mir wohl doch mehr anziehen... ich bemerke den leichten Anflug einer Erkältung...


 
Bei hügellosen bzw. hügelarmen Ausfahrten bin ich dabei  

Als neuling sind hügelige Strecken über 50km einfach noch nicht das wahre.


----------



## BlackTrek (7. März 2011)

Ich glaube, das ist das Wichtigste, was man am Anfang lernt, noch bevor man eigentliche physiologische Trainingseffekte erzielt: sich selbst einzuschätzen und den eigenen Körper "zu lernen".

Wenn man losfährt hat man ja eigentlich immer genug Kraft und Lust aufs Fahren usw. Dann fährt man viel zu schnell, traut sich zu viel zu und am Ende wirds schwer. Und in einer Gruppe lässt man sich erst recht verführen.
Mit der Zeit weiss man aber, wieviel man sich zutrauen kann und was es jetzt genau bedeutet, wenn man keine ganzen Sätze mehr sprechen kann oder die Beine auf diese oder eine andere Art weh tun.
So gesehen ist eine Ausfahrt, die eigentlich too much ist, auch ziemlich nützlich: Um eben genau diese Verbindung herstellen zu können und sich selbst kennenzulernen.

Die Hügel verlieren dann auch ihren Schrecken. Unsere Bikes haben alle Gangschaltungen, mit denen man mit sehr wenig Kraft fast überall hochfahren kann. Nur wirklich fies steile Sachen brauchen wirklich Kraft. Alles andere ist eine Frage der Langsamkeit. ;-)


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

BlackTrek hat recht 
Karsten und ehrlicherweise hätten wir den Mainzer Berg auch langsamer hochfahren können, 
nur der Biker vor uns hat mich doch etwas gereizt ihn nicht einfach wegfahren zu lassen 
Das ging dann doch nicht ohne etwas mehr Körner freizumachen. 
Was für Dich aber wohl nicht das Angemessene war. Bis zum Wochenende bist Du aber doch wieder fit, hoffe ich 
Vielleicht aber auch schon morgen abend? 
Gibt wirklich nur eine Flachrunde nur mit leichten Autobahnüberquerungen, ca 50km 2,5 Std. ab 19.00h

@diggar: wie siehts aus, N8ride? 
Wetter soll erst Mittwoch umschlagen. 
Also sonnig und trocken morgen, nur nachts wirds frisch, also Zwiebellook .


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> BlackTrek hat recht
> Karsten und ehrlicherweise hätten wir den Mainzer Berg auch langsamer hochfahren können,
> nur der Biker vor uns hat mich doch etwas gereizt ihn nicht einfach wegfahren zu lassen
> Das ging dann doch nicht ohne etwas mehr Körner freizumachen.
> ...



N8ride klingt nicht verkehrt. Müsste mir dann heute nur noch ne lange Hose und Licht besorgen. 

Könnte mich aus Hanau evtl wer mitnehmen?

Edit: gibt es für den N8ride schon ein LMB?


----------



## bone peeler (7. März 2011)

Hey hey... na sooo schlimm war´s nun auch net. Der Muskelkater ist schon wieder verflogen, bin nur noch etwas k.o. War ja eigentlich auch ganz praktisch mal zu schauen wo ich stehe... und zwar ziemlich weit unten *g*

Das wird schon wieder und ich weiss ja wie ich trainieren muss um das ratzfatz wieder aufzuholen... ;-)

Mhh... morgen N8Ride... ajo... von mir aus. 50km sidn zwar schon etwas aber naja... zur Not fahr ich Bus *LOL*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

Karsten, habe mir schon gedacht dass Du etwas übertreibst 

Also ich habe mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht, für die die mitfahren möchten.

*N8 Ride -LMB Eintrag
*
Startzeit ist:  *19.00h  + 10 Min *!

Treffpunkt für die Mitfahrer ist:
Rodgau-Jügesheim, KorbeineWeg/Alterweg an der Rodgauringstraße unterhalb der neuen Sportplätze.
Da gibts auch Parkplätze für die die mit dem Auto hinkommen.

Googlemaps:  Treffpunkt N8Ride

Karsten, Du solltest dann 18.40h spätestens bei mir sein. Wir fahren dann gemütlich zum Treffpunkt.

Von da gehts durch Jügesheim nach Seligenstadt am Main entlang bis Stockstadt und dann über Babenhausen zurück in den Rodgau zurück zum Treffpunkt.


----------



## bone peeler (7. März 2011)

Ok... da muss ich mich zwar etwas sputen aber das dürfte klappen.


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

pack Dich aber diesmal wärmer ein ............


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mal einen LMB-Eintrag gemacht, für die die mitfahren möchten.
> 
> *N8 Ride -LMB Eintrag
> *
> ...



Nachdem ich gerade die Bahnverbindungen gecheckt habe, bin ich dabei  

Werde mir morgen noch Licht besorgen und dann kann es losgehen *freu*


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

Fein, 
ist für mich auch eine Premiere als Tourguide 
Also ich bin das jetzt zweimal gefahren, davon 1 mal allein, aber ich habe beim 2. Mal Erdi´s Haken 
in der Strecke doch gefunden auch wenn man mal umdrehen musste.  Ich fahr halt noch ohne Navi.
Wir wollen ja Spass haben und sind nicht auf der Flucht.
Aber die Dunkelheit hat halt auch ihre Tücken. 
Wird schon schief gehen


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Fein,
> ist für mich auch eine Premiere als Tourguide
> Also ich bin das jetzt zweimal gefahren, davon 1 mal allein, aber ich habe beim 2. Mal Erdi´s Haken
> in der Strecke doch gefunden auch wenn man mal umdrehen musste.  Ich fahr halt noch ohne Navi.
> ...



Wäre nur schön wenn ich um spätestens 22:38 Uhr meinen Zug bekommen würde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

@diggar: 
och das kriegen wir schon hin, keine Sorje 

Wo fährt der den ab?


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

Bahnhof Rodgau-Jügesheim (S-Bahn)


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

Dann ist da halt Endpunkt, kein Problem


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

Hört sich gut an. Aber lt. Google Maps ist der Treffpunkt auch nur ein Katzensprung vom Bahnhof entfernt. Werden das schon machen 

Wer kommt noch alles?


----------



## ICM2007 (7. März 2011)

Na ja, bone peeler hat mal zugesagt und ansonsten weiß ich nicht. Gucke halt mal bis 18.30h ins LMB Portal dann wissen wir´s 
Ich fahre auch allein, wenn alle absagen. Null Problemo


----------



## diggar (7. März 2011)

Sofern der Zug fährt und nicht bestreikt wird, bin ich da


----------



## loti (8. März 2011)

Hallo ICM 2007,
schön, dass Du jetzt auch Touren anbietest. Heute kann ich nicht, aber demnächst bin ich mal dabei.
Und jetzt die Werbung für meine Touren:
*Trailtour durch den Kreis Offenbach*
Samstag, 12.3.2011, 13:00  17:00,  Abfahrt:**Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
ca. 60 km, 600 Höhenmeter
Fast nur auf Trails fahren wir von Sprendlingen zum Langener Waldsee, weiter zum Gehspitzweiher, an Neu-Isenburg vorbei durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald nach Offenbach-Bieber, über Heusenstamm nach Messenhausen, über die Bulau zurück nach Dreieich. Helmpflicht! 

Und jeden Mittwoch, egal wie das Wetter ist!
Mit Tempo durchs Gelände
Jeden Mittwoch fahren wir auf meist auf kleinen Wegen, auch "Trails" genannt, eine Runde von ca. 40 km Länge bei ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit. Die Routen führen z.B. nach Schwanheim, Heusenstamm, Mainzer Berg oder Mönchbruch. Nach der Tour kann man die verbrauchten Kalorien in der "Blauen Blume" wieder auffüllen.
Es besteht Helmpflicht und Licht nicht vergessen!
Abfahrt: 18:30 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz

loti


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

So , Karsten hat abgesagt, weil er nach dem Umzug seine Nachtgläser nicht findet (oder wie man einen Faschingsdate auch sonst nennen sollte ) 

Ich fahre dann direkt zum S-Bahnhof Jügesheim, weil sich ja sonst keiner angemeldet hat.

Bis später und Hellau, oder so ähnlich


----------



## bone peeler (8. März 2011)

Nix da Date... hab alles vorbereitet nur waren die Gläser nicht in der Kiste wo eigentlich mein ganzes Radzeugs liegt... da werd ich nochmal alles auf den Kopf stellen müssen :-(


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

Schon klar Karsten, 
war auch mehr ein Scherz 

Wir hatten eine schöne flotte Runde und diggar hat viel dazu gelernt, gell   
Dazu muss er sich nun noch mit Schmerzen am Sitzfleisch abmühen. 
Das gibt sich aber bestimmt bald.
Nach gut 2 1/2 Stunden war ich dann auch wieder im Warmen.
Aber ich muss mal anmerken, Hut ab das diggar von Langenselbold mit der S-Bahn zum N8ride in den Rodgau kommt. 
Junge Leute mit Engagement, ....sehr positiv. 

Fortsetzung folgt.

@loti: ist ja schön wenn Du mitfahren willst, allerdings
glaube ich, daß Du KonditionsGigant Dich eher langweilen würdest, mit uns Anfängern, 
oder in der Reha befindlichen Bikern durch die Gegend zu gondeln. 
Aber egal, Du bist immer gern gesehen und kannst auch noch ein paar Leut´s mitbringen  

Ich möchte Tourenangebote spontan und alternativ zu den festen Terminen  der Anderen hier anbieten, 
da ich als Schichtdienstler viel unter der Woche frei und oft am Wochenende eben nicht frei habe.  So After Work biken, oder eben auch N8Ride´s , eben ganz spontan.
Vielleicht kann man auch mal nach einer Tour ein "spontanes Anschlußgrillen" mit anhängen. 
Mal sehen was machbar ist. Das Jahr ist ja noch lang.

Auf die Gesundheit ,.............auf die Fitness, ...........auf den Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone peeler (8. März 2011)

Also man könnte auf alle Fälle Mittwoch oder Freitags nach so einem N8Ride in der Jügesheimer Radlerklause einkehren... da kenn ich mich schon aus


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

Das hört sich gut an Karsten,
das machen wir das nächste mal, wenn Du Deine Nachtgläser wieder hast


----------



## bone peeler (8. März 2011)

Gerne! Ich reserviere uns dann schon mal einen Tisch...


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

Na wart´s mal ab, 
vielleicht brauchen wir auch mehr Platz, wenn uns loti mit seiner Truppe "heimsucht"


----------



## bone peeler (8. März 2011)

oje... das klingt nach folter und muskelmissbrauch! *löl*


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

nicht wenn er uns nicht überholen darf 
und für jeden Mißachtung der Tourleadervorgaben, der Truppe ein Weizen bezahlen darf,  
und die Nachsorge und Massagen organisieren muss


----------



## bone peeler (8. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> nicht wenn er uns nicht überholen darf
> und für jeden Mißachtung der Tourleadervorgaben, der Truppe ein Weizen bezahlen darf,
> und die Nachsorge und Massagen organisieren muss



Das gefällt mir!!!


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

Ich mach mir Gedanken um diggar,
der wollte sich eigentlich hier auch melden und müsste auch schon daheim sein.


----------



## bone peeler (8. März 2011)

Haste ´ne Telefonnummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggar (8. März 2011)

Sodele, da bin ich, ICM. Musst dir keine Gedanken machen. Bin gut Heim gekommen. War schon Duschen, etwas Eiweiß zu mir genommen und habe nun meine Beine hochgelegt  Nicht das mir nur mein Sitzfleisch gut weh tut, nein, auch die Oberschenkel brennen etwas. Also hat es was gebracht. Sehr gut. 

Dir auch noch mal einen fetten dank für die Unterstützung und Bereitstellung des Schlauchs für mein plattes Hinterrad. Dafür hast definitiv einen gut bei mir. Habe mir den Schlauch im Zug mal genauer angesehen...äußerlich nichts zu erkennen. Auch am Ventil sieht man nichts. Aber werde ihn die Tage noch mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. Bekommst ne Info wenn ich die Ursache gefunden habe.

Wollte ja erst mit dem Auto kommen. Aber ich habe ein brandneuen Seat Ibiza Bocanegra, und ich bringe es nicht übers Herz da die Sitze umzuklappen und mein Bike reinzulegen  Muss mir da mal einen Heckklappenträger oder so kaufen. Aber Bahnfahren ist auch recht entspannt...gerade um diese Uhrzeit. 

Fortsetzung folgt definitiv 

Dein Angebot das du spontan Touren anbieten willst finde ich gut  Bin Abends eigentlich recht spontan. Außer an zwei Tagen die Woche wo ich mit nem Kumpel ins Fitnessstudio gehe. Am WE bin ich nicht ganz so spontan...aber da würde sich sicher auch was finden. 

Werde jetzt mal ins Land der Träume abtauchen. Good night


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

Jou, 
 aber er geht nicht ran........nur Freizeichen.
Na ja, vielleicht liegt er schon "erschlagen" in der Kiste
und ich mach mir zuviel Gedanken


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

upps, das hat sich jetzt aber überschnitten


----------



## ICM2007 (8. März 2011)

Alles klar, dann gute Besserung  
und erholsamen Schlaf.

Eiweiß ist gut, ich kriege auch Hunger und werde mir noch eine Kleinigkeit reinschieben.
Also bis demnächst


----------



## diggar (9. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Jou,
> aber er geht nicht ran........nur Freizeichen.
> Na ja, vielleicht liegt er schon "erschlagen" in der Kiste
> und ich mach mir zuviel Gedanken



Habe doch glatt vergessen mein Handy mit ans Bett zu nehmen  Lag auf dem Flur und habe es nicht gehört *mist* Echt nett das dir soviel Gedanken machst. Ist aber alles super.

Danke noch mal für das Guiden. Beim nächsten mal hänge ich dann am Ende hoffentlich nicht mehr so nach.


----------



## Andreas (10. März 2011)

Ganz schön viel los im Eisbären II Team. Wenn ihr nächsten Dienstag mal wieder Richtung Südosten (Mainzer Berg) aufbrechen würdet, könnten wir uns in Messel mal treffen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. März 2011)

Letztens an der Nidda.
Enten füttern war gestern, heute füttert man Nutrias.

@Chaotenkind, nein, da werden keine Mützen draus gemacht.


----------



## Google (10. März 2011)

Ooooch!! Echt süß die Kleenen 

Auch wenns bei mir erst am Sonntagfrüh nach Mallorca geht, wünsch ich dem Rest schon mal fleissiges Biken bei gutem Wetter. 

Haltet die Ohren steif 


Bis denne, Google


----------



## Erdi01 (10. März 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Auch wenns bei mir erst am Sonntagfrüh nach Mallorca geht, wünsch ich dem Rest schon mal fleissiges Biken bei *gutem Wetter*.


*Gutes Stichwort* ... und ich überlege ernsthaft, das erste mal seit 5 Jahren, was ich an Regenkleidung mit nach Malle nehm. Habe schon gar kein Bock mehr auf Malle! :kotz:


----------



## diggar (11. März 2011)

Möchte in Zukunft mit dem Bike zur Arbeit fahren  Um die Zeit etwas einschätzen zu können werde ich die Strecke am Samstag einmal abfahren. Vielleicht gibt es ja wen der Lust hätte mitzufahren. Habe dazu auch ein LMB gemacht. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11452


----------



## RedRum05 (12. März 2011)

Allen Mallorca Reisenden schon mal eine Km reiche Woche und viel, viel Spaß 
Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen und der Sonne müsste und möchte ich aber nicht in den Regen fliegen... 

Schönes Wochenende an Alle!


----------



## ICM2007 (12. März 2011)

Hi,
auch von mir alles Gute für die Mallefahrer und kommt heil
heim 

@Andreas: wäre kein Problem, nur diesen Dienstag geht gar nix, weil ich schaffen muss. 

Allerdings will ich morgen am Sonntag nicht zu Hause rumsitzen, sondern eine mittlere Runde ab 11.00h drehen, bevor am Nachmittag die Fußgänger und sonstigen WochenendWaldTouristen die Wege bevölkern.
Länge je nach Laune vielleicht 3-4 Std. Also wer mit will, vielleicht mehr Wasser und Riegel mitnehmen und ein paar Euros, vielleicht gehen wir´n Eis essen, oder Kuchen, oder beides.  Mal sehen.
Route schwebt mir grob eine Flughafenumrundung vor.

Startpunkt: bei  mir, S-Bahnhalte Rodgau Rollwald,
dann über den Rodgaurundweg, Urberach die Bulau hoch nach Diba, über Dreieichenhain Richtung Langener Waldsee, dann schaun wir mal ob wir über Mörfelden Richtung neue Landebahn fahren und dort im Wald einen Snack zu uns nehmen können/wollen. 
Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie´s mit den Wegen an der TICONA aussieht, aber dürfte keine Problem werden an der Bahn entlang durchs Kelsterbacher Industriegebiet dann Richtung Terminal II vom Flughafen zu kommen.
Ansonsten würde ich auch über Zeppelinheim direkt zum Terminal II fahren, allerdings entfällt dann das Päuschen im Wald weg. Schaun wir mal.

Ich mache jetzt mal einen LMB-Eintrag. Wer Lust hat kann ja mal hier Milch geben. 

*LMB-Eintrag​*


----------



## Bikeholic (12. März 2011)

Tach zusammen,

bin gut aus dem Skiurlaub zurück und möchte auch gerne morgen eine Runde radeln.  @ICM2007: Bin nach den Bergen jetzt erst mal Richtung Spessart (hügelig) eingestellt. 

Deshalb erst mal mein Alternativangebot:

Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!


Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen! 


@MTBFritz: Was ist eigentlich mit Dir? ... schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gehört.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Deshalb erst mal mein Alternativangebot:
> 
> Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!



Das macht der mit Absicht! Mir ne lange Nase machen, weil ich ohne ihn nach Malle fahre!

@speedskater: das Fell der Tierchen sieht aber schön warm und weich aus....


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2011)

Verabschiede mich jetzt auch offiziell nach Malle. 

Habe übrigens das Wetter von Wetter.de gebucht, das sieht wenigstens erträglich aus


----------



## diggar (12. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Allerdings will ich morgen am Sonntag nicht zu Hause rumsitzen, sondern eine mittlere Runde ab 11.00h drehen, bevor am Nachmittag die Fußgänger und sonstigen WochenendWaldTouristen die Wege bevölkern.
> Länge je nach Laune vielleicht 3-4 Std. Also wer mit will, vielleicht mehr Wasser und Riegel mitnehmen und ein paar Euros, vielleicht gehen wir´n Eis essen, oder Kuchen, oder beides.  Mal sehen.
> Route schwebt mir grob eine Flughafenumrundung vor.
> 
> ...



Klingt nach einer sehr schönen Runde...aber bin leider für morgen schon verabredet und gehe etwas im Fitnessstudio quälen 



Thema wechsel...ich werde spätestens am Montag mir etwas Licht bei DEALEXTREME.com bestellen. Braucht noch wer etwas was ich mitbestellen kann/soll???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (12. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Verabschiede mich jetzt auch offiziell nach Malle.
> 
> Habe übrigens das Wetter von Wetter.de gebucht, das sieht wenigstens erträglich aus



Ich wünsche allen Mallecyclists schöne Touren und viel Spass.
Dauerregen wird es im Süden bestimmt nicht geben.


----------



## BlackTrek (13. März 2011)

Wetter ist eigentlichganz brauchbar hier: Sonne und Wolken. Regen war gestern.

Viele Gruesse aus Malle!


----------



## Bikeholic (13. März 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wetter ist eigentlichganz brauchbar hier: Sonne und Wolken. Regen war gestern.
> 
> Viele Gruesse aus Malle!



Blacky das kam zu spät! ... ich denke das Wetter haben sie um 9:00 h auch selbst schon auf Malle gesehen. Freuen wird es sie sicherlich trotzdem. 

@alle: Mal sehen was das Wetter hier so macht! Ich schwinge mich gleich mal mit Speedskater in den Sattel und versuche den Regentropfen auszuweichen. 

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## ICM2007 (13. März 2011)

Morje,
@bikeholic: viel Spass euch beiden.  
Bei mir isses noch trocken.  und ich denke nicht das noch viel runterkommt. Ist auch egal.

Ich mache dann mal eine "Singletour" da sich ja kein Mitfahrer gefunden hat und werde neue Wege erkunden, Richtung Mespelbrunn oder so.
Bin dann wech


----------



## Speedskater (13. März 2011)

So, bin auch wieder zuhause, sind mit An- und Abreise 6:30 h Fahrtzeit.

War eine geile Tour mit Bier und Frankfurter Kranz im Naturfreundehaus, die 3 Regentropfen waren eher nicht der Rede Wert.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## ICM2007 (13. März 2011)

@Andreas: 
hast Dich heimlich vorbeigeschossen an mir, durch Deine gestrige Tour.
Aber heute habe ich zurückgekontert 

108km, 5Std. 33, und die Höhenmeter weiß ich noch nicht, da ich den Track erst mal hochladen muss. 
Das war ein Höllentrip mit Schiebe und Tragepassagen, über Großumstadt, Langstadt, Mosbach, 
Pflaumheim, Niedernberg, Sulzbach, Soden und am Main über Stockstadt wieder zurück.
Jetzt fühle ich doch meine Beine etwas und auch die Sitzknochen machen sich bemerkbar  
Aber Spass hats gemacht und trocken ist es auch geblieben. 
Endorphine pur.
Wiederholung folgt bestimmt.

Ich seh Euch


----------



## Bikeholic (13. März 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So, bin auch wieder zuhause, sind mit An- und Abreise 6:30 h Fahrtzeit.
> 
> War eine geile Tour mit Bier und Frankfurter Kranz im Naturfreundehaus, die 3 Regentropfen waren eher nicht der Rede Wert.
> 
> ...



Ja, war ne super Tour mit der Herrenrunde und natürlich mit Gaumenfreuden.  Bei mir waren es heute 5:15H auf dem Rad, wenn ich das Aquacycling dazurechne. Jetzt erst mal ab auf das Sofa.

Bis bald im Wald
Ingo


----------



## ICM2007 (13. März 2011)

hmmm, Käse , irgendwie ist der Track entgegen früheren Aufzeichnungen fehlerhaft gespeichert worden.

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr den sehen, könnt, aber ich versuchs mal mit dem Link:

Trackfehler

Das war Minimum  das 4fache an Höhenmetern und die Strecke bis Niedernberg stimmt natürlich auch nicht. 

Aber gut, heißt nochmal abfahren und gucken ob´s dann funktioniert.
Die Hoffnungs stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## RedRum05 (13. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ihr den sehen, könnt, aber ich versuchs mal mit dem Link:
> 
> Trackfehler



Kommt folgende Meldung:
_Diese Strecke ist privat und wurde noch nicht von ICM2007 freigegeben._

Mensch was waren denn Heute alle so motiviert. Ich bin mit meinem neuen Crosser zur Burg Frankenstein und hab auf dem Rückweg den Otzberg gestriffen. Die Rampen im Odenwald mit nach Rennradübersetzung im Wald sind ne Herausforderung aber super Training und die ungläubigen Blicke der betagten Wanderer sind es definitv wert. Hat Spaß gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (13. März 2011)

Ja Jörg, das dachte ich mir. 

Was fragst Du nach motiviert ?  Bald isses vorbei, mit dem 
Winterpokal, da muss man sich nochmal ins Zeug legen.

Aber manchmal gehts eben besser, wenn man keinen Zeitdruck hat. Das wird dann voll ausgenutzt. 
Nur die Sonne hat heute gefehlt.


----------



## Andreas (14. März 2011)

Sorry ICM2007,
irgendwie hatte ich Deinen Beitrag übersehen. Der Samstag war aber auch schon fest verplant.

Unter der Woche kann ich momentan nur Dienstags. Vielleicht klappt es ja noch einmal nächste Woche.

Am Samstag war ich wegen dem Wetter etwas übermotiviert. Dafür das es meine ersten ernsthaften Höhenmeter waren, habe ich gleich mal die 1000er Marke geknackt. Der Rückweg hat sich dann allerdings gezogen wie Kaugummi und es wurde noch ein halber Night Ride. Zum Glück hatte ich noch meine Lampe montiert, die ich eigentlich vor der Tour abmontieren wollte.


----------



## ICM2007 (14. März 2011)

Mal was anderes,
ich brauche ne neue Hinterradsocke und dachte an den Racing Ralph in 2,25 Evo. Wäre das ok, als Austausch für den Rocket Ron der langsam den Grip verliert  Und ein Löchlein hat wo man den Schlauch durchsieht ??? 
Oder eher den Race King Supersonic 2.2 ?
Gebt mir mal einen Tipp für mein HT.  
Thanks im vorraus


----------



## Bikeholic (15. März 2011)

Bei den Reifen scheiden sich wie so oft die Geister. Der Racing Ralph soll glaube ich recht leicht, jedoch auch recht pannenanfällig sein. 


@Alle: Weil das Wetter heute Abend ganz gut aussieht, möchte ich eine max. 2,5H Grundlagentour fahren:

*Dienstag Abend Grundlagentour*

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen! 


Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Andreas (15. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Mal was anderes,
> ich brauche ne neue Hinterradsocke und dachte an den Racing Ralph in 2,25 Evo. Wäre das ok, als Austausch für den Rocket Ron der langsam den Grip verliert  Und ein Löchlein hat wo man den Schlauch durchsieht ???
> Oder eher den Race King Supersonic 2.2 ?
> Gebt mir mal einen Tipp für mein HT.
> Thanks im vorraus



Also den Racing Ralph würde ich höchstens für vorne empfehlen. Für Hinten würde ich Dir den Nobby Nic (2,25 Evo) empfehlen. Mit dem Racing Ralph hatte ich einen Rekord aufgestellt was Radpannen angeht. 8x in einem Jahr! Der Nobby Nic hat auch einen guten (geringen) Rollwiderstand und bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.

Vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich mal den Little Albert. Der war etwas schwerer, ist besser fürs Gelände geeignet und hat sehr lange gehalten (fast 10.000). Ich hatte nicht eine Radpanne! Ich glaube den Reifen gibt es aber nicht mehr.


----------



## RedRum05 (15. März 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Also den Racing Ralph würde ich höchstens für vorne empfehlen. Für Hinten würde ich Dir den Nobby Nic (2,25 Evo) empfehlen. Mit dem Racing Ralph hatte ich einen Rekord aufgestellt was Radpannen angeht. 8x in einem Jahr! Der Nobby Nic hat auch einen guten (geringen) Rollwiderstand und bisher bin ich sehr zufrieden.



Kann ich sofort unterschreiben. Am Besten du nimmst noch einen leichten Schlauch dazu und schon kann es passiert, dass du einen Platten während der Tour hast und du daheim fest stellst, dass der gewechselte Schlauch auch schon wieder schleichend seine Luft verliert. Ging mir damals mit dem Reifen so... 
NobbyNic in 2.25 und 2.1 gefahren und meinen letzten Platten in 2009 gehabt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (15. März 2011)

Hat hier Jemand Lust am Samstag den Grüngürtel rund um Frankfurt zu fahren? Werde ab Rödermark-Urberach starten. Startzeit steht noch nicht fest, aber soll nicht zu spät los gehen. 10:00h ?!


----------



## BlackTrek (15. März 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Blacky das kam zu spät! ... ich denke das Wetter haben sie um 9:00 h auch selbst schon auf Malle gesehen. Freuen wird es sie sicherlich trotzdem.


Das war keine Nachricht an die anderen auf Malle, sondern an Euch, um eventuell aufkommende Schadenfreude gleich im Keime zu unterdrücken! 

Zu den Reifen: Ich fahr den Racing Ralph sehr gerne und hatte mit Latex-Schläuchen auch nicht mehr Probleme als mit anderen Reifen. Im Moment hab ich Nobby Nic drauf und muss sagen, für einen Reifen mit so viel Profil läuft er recht leicht, aber nicht so leicht wie Racing Ralph. Dafür fehlt mir auf feuchtem Boden beim Ralph doch ein bisschen er Grip. Also Ralph im Sommer, Nic im Winter...


----------



## ICM2007 (15. März 2011)

Danke für die Meinungen 
Also Latexschläuche fahre ich schon auf den Ron´s 
Brauch sowieso Ersatz, weil ich nix mehr im Rucksack habe und bestelle mir gleich einen Michelin AirComp C4 mit.
Also wirds für hinten der Nobi in 2,1 Evo. Oder meint ihr ich bräuchte für mein HT unbedingt 2,25er  wenn ich schon keinen XC Reifen draufmache.  
Ist auch eine Geldfrage, denn den 2.1er gibts für 27 und den 2.25 nicht unter 30 und Gewicht sparts auch


----------



## Andreas (16. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Danke für die Meinungen
> Also Latexschläuche fahre ich schon auf den Ron´s
> Brauch sowieso Ersatz, weil ich nix mehr im Rucksack habe und bestelle mir gleich einen Michelin AirComp C4 mit.
> Also wirds für hinten der Nobi in 2,1 Evo. Oder meint ihr ich bräuchte für mein HT unbedingt 2,25er  wenn ich schon keinen XC Reifen draufmache.
> Ist auch eine Geldfrage, denn den 2.1er gibts für 27 und den 2.25 nicht unter 30 und Gewicht sparts auch



So ein 2.25 sieht halt schicker aus und hat im Gelände mehr Grip. Wenn das Hardtail Dein Zweitbike für Grundlage, Night Rides etc. ist reicht ja auch ein 2.1

Es gibt ja einige Gewichtsfetischisten die würden auf jeden Fall den 2.1er nehmen


----------



## RedRum05 (16. März 2011)

Der 2.25er "federt" auch eher noch ein wenig die Schläge ab, als ein 2.1er. Wenn es dein Race-HT ist und du damit auch Rennen fährst nimm den 2.1. Wenn du damit trainierst, Night-Rides mitfährst und auch mal Trails mitnimmst, dann nimm den 2.25.

Nur meine Meinung...


----------



## ICM2007 (16. März 2011)

Ok, Jörg.
Ich habe ja bislang nur das eine Bike, also dann doch den 2.25er. Muss halt mal gucken ob ich mir nicht doch noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz anschaffe 

Apropos Federung. Mit wieviel bar soll ich den denn fahren,
damits federt, er aber mir nicht in der Kurve von der Felge fällt und auf´m  Asphalt nicht rödelt als würde ich einen Unimog fahren ?


----------



## Speedskater (16. März 2011)

Ich habe mal für die WP Abschluss -Tour am 27.03.2011 einen LMB Eintrag gemacht. Mitradler sind herzlich willkommen.


Vulkanradweg


----------



## RedRum05 (17. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Ok, Jörg.
> Ich habe ja bislang nur das eine Bike, also dann doch den 2.25er. Muss halt mal gucken ob ich mir nicht doch noch einen leichteren Laufradsatz anschaffe
> 
> Apropos Federung. Mit wieviel bar soll ich den denn fahren,
> damits federt, er aber mir nicht in der Kurve von der Felge fällt und auf´m  Asphalt nicht rödelt als würde ich einen Unimog fahren ?



Testen. 
Ich würde erstmal vorne und hinten 2,2Bar fahren. Wenn es dir dann zu sehr walkt bis 2,5 Bar hoch gehen. Bei ruppigen Trails kannst du auch mal bis auf 2,0 Bar runter.


----------



## ICM2007 (17. März 2011)

ok JÃ¶rg, 
ich schÃ¤me mich. Ich fahre sonst immer den Ron mit 3,0  und wundere mich warums so ruppig ist auf der Piste 

Muss das wirklich mal testen, Danke 


So, habe jetzt den Nobby mit latex-Schlauch bestellt. zusammen fÃ¼r knapp 47,-â¬ , ganz guter Preis denke ich.


----------



## RedRum05 (18. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> ok Jörg,
> ich schäme mich. Ich fahre sonst immer den Ron mit 3,0  und wundere mich warums so ruppig ist auf der Piste
> Muss das wirklich mal testen, Danke
> So, habe jetzt den Nobby mit latex-Schlauch bestellt. zusammen für knapp 47,- , ganz guter Preis denke ich.



3.0 Bar bin ich aufm Fully bei Forstautobahnen gefahren 
Zum Testen habe ich zwei Vorschläge, wollte heute 2,5 std. fahren und Morgen ne längere Runde. Bei Interesse - schick ne PM oder schreib hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (19. März 2011)

Tja , 
der gemeinsame Test hat dann nicht geklappt, aber ich 
bin dann eine Solorunde gefahren mit etwa 0,3 bar weniger.
Das war für diese Strecke rund um Diba schon spürbar komfortabler 
Allerdings wurde die Runde zum halben N8Ride mit Hindernissen, da die Magic mangels Saft in Gravenbruch den Geist aufgab und ich mit der kleinen Sigma nur noch langsam nach Hause kam. Hatte die glatt vergessen aufzuladen nach der Tour mit diggar und so
ist die Runde etwas kürzer geworden wie ich eigentlich vorhatte.

Guckt mal, ob dieser Link jetzt funzt:

Diba-Tour

Wie´s morgen mit einer Tour aussieht ist wohl etwas wetterabhängig. 
Für Donnerstag ist auch was in der Planung, aber eben auch wetterabhängig. Vielleicht eine Otzbergrunde.

Mach mir mal Gedanken, und kurzfristig gibts dann hier einen Eintrag oder im LMB. 

Hat übrigens jemand ein Navi, wo er eine Tour über Gpssies.com runterladen und nachfahren kann?  Als OVL-Datei gespeichert. 
Ich habe das noch nicht getestet, bin eher Anfänger und mit dem Nokia Express bin ich froh, die Touren mit AF-Track wenigstens zu speichern und zu dokumentieren. 
Habe noch Loti´s Otzbergrunde mit 82km bei Gpsies, die man vielleicht nachfahren könnte, wenns einer auf das Navi kriegt 
Na denn,
Ich seh euch


----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2011)

So wieder aus Malle zurück 

Alle und vorallem die Renner heil hin und zurück 

Wetter war so la la. Orient im Regen zu fahren war eine neue Erfahrung  Mein Renner eingesaut auch  Sowas kann nur auf Malle passieren, hier wäre der nie auf die Straße gerollt! 

Die letzten drei Spitzkehren der Sa Calobra hatte ich nicht so biestig in Erinnerung  Trotz 34-27 gekettet immer noch drücken müssen 

Anderer Tag, anderes Pech: Auf der Küstenstraße zw Deja und Soller ist mir eine Speiche gebrochen = rausgewurschtelt, in die Ecke geschmissen, kein Achter sondern Sechszehner drinne, Bremse hinten aufgemacht und mit max. 30 Sachen runtergetuckert  Den Abstecher in den Hafen von Port de Soller gestrichen und auf direktem Weg den Soller-Paß rüber nach Bunyola. Rauf =  Runter wieder =  Schei$$ gebrochene Speiche. In Bunyola in einem Radladen eine neue Speiche rein und losgerast @Home. Ach ja, ein Plattfuß gab's in der Folge tagsdrauf auch noch 

Sonst noch was ... nö, nur der normale Wahnsinn 

Und was jetzt ... nach Malle ist vor Alpen-X


----------



## ICM2007 (20. März 2011)

Hi,
Schön dass ihr heil zurück seid, und so wenig Probleme hattet, oder betraf das nur Dich Volker 
Auf den Endspurt im WP


----------



## Google (20. März 2011)

Ei Jooo, bin auch wieder da 

Malle war wie immer Suuper!!  Wir sind alles gefahren was wir uns vorgenommen hatten mit Ausnahme des Küstenklassikers (Wetterlage eben...), den wir ohne Probleme auch hätten fahren können. Wenn mein Diesel schön warm gefahren wird, dann läuft er und läuft er..... Eine gute Grundlage für den Cross ist jedenfalls geschaffen. Aber davor gibt es hierzulande wieder jede Menge schöne Touren im Angebot  OB MTB oder Renner  Wenn ich rausschaue oder in die Wettervorschau blicke, dann scheint ja der Frühling nicht nur kalendarisch auch in Deutschland vor der Tür zu stehen.

Die kommende Saison nimmt also Fahrt auf! Und weils so schön die Woche wird, bin ich natürlich wie üblich auf Tour. Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen 

*MTB-Treff Dienstag​*
*MTB-Treff Donnerstag​*
Wenn die Wetter- und Bodenverhältnisse stimmen, liegt der Schwerpunkt zukünftig unter der Woche nun mehr und mehr auf Trails und Technik  Wobei die Fitness nicht zu kurz kommen wird.

Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## ICM2007 (20. März 2011)

Hi Leuts,
bei dem Traumwetter gabs heute natürlich auch noch einen kleineren
Ausritt mit bone peeler und weiblicher Ergänzung zum Eisessen nach Seligenstadt.

Wie erwartet war es da gerammelt voll. Aber das tat der guten Laune keinen Abbruch. Zurück gings dann direkt wieder in den Rodgau, da das
Mädel als Newbee doch etwas an den Grenzen ihrer Leistung kratzte.

Aber sie will wieder mit beim nächsten mal. Hoffentlich schenkt ihr ihr Mann mal ein neues Bike, dann wird sie noch mehr Spass daran haben.

Da ich jetzt 3 Tage schaffen muss würde ich erst für Donnerstag  was planen. Wahrscheinlich einen N8Ride, als LMB,
es sei denn Erdi bietet noch was an.
Schaun wir mal.

Ich seh euch


----------



## diggar (21. März 2011)

Welcome back an die Rückkehrer aus Malle.

Viele schöne Tourenangebote diese Woche, doch leider kann ich an keiner Teilnehmen. Muss wegen einem Trauerfall am Dienstag in die Heimat und werde erst am Wochenende wieder kommen. Nächste Woche bin ich dann aber wieder am Start und würde mich freuen wenn es auch dann wieder passende Ausfahrten gibt


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt 3 Tage schaffen muss würde ich erst für Donnerstag  was planen. Wahrscheinlich einen N8Ride, als LMB,
> es sei denn Erdi bietet noch was an.
> Schaun wir mal.
> 
> Ich seh euch


Also ich biete bis auf weiteres unter der Woche nichts mehr an, was allerdings nicht heisst, dass ich nicht mal mitfahren würde wenn's denn zeitlich passt.

Und übrings habe ich einen Edge 705, also auch Navi und auch einen eigenen Gpssies-Account, die meisten Touren allerdings im Privatbereich, also nicht öffentlich sichtbar.


----------



## Andreas (21. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So wieder aus Malle zurück
> 
> Alle und vorallem die Renner heil hin und zurück
> 
> ...



Speichenbruch ist ja keine schöne Sache, kommt mir aber bekannt vor. Ich erinnere an mat (Malle 2007). Kann es auch am Transport der Räder liegen?


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Speichenbruch ist ja keine schöne Sache, kommt mir aber bekannt vor. Ich erinnere an mat (Malle 2007). Kann es auch am Transport der Räder liegen?


Glaube ich jetzt eher weniger. Eher handwerklicher Fehler durch ungleichmäßige Speichenspannung. Das HR wurde kurz vor Malle nachzentriert und man sollte mit einem Renner halt nicht in MTB-manier über Hinternisse springen. Irgendwann macht's dann halt *klong*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggar (21. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt 3 Tage schaffen muss würde ich erst für Donnerstag  was planen. Wahrscheinlich einen N8Ride, als LMB,
> es sei denn Erdi bietet noch was an.
> Schaun wir mal.
> 
> Ich seh euch



Hi ICM,

wenn du am Donnerstag oder so noch ne Tour planst gib mal bescheid. Mein Termin hat sich verschoben und ich hätte Zeit...auch am WE.


----------



## ICM2007 (21. März 2011)

Jou diggar, da läuft bestimmt was...
Weiß nur noch nicht um welche Uhrzeit, da ich den ganzen Tag frei habe. Ich denke die meisten müssen arbeiten, dann wirds also doch was mit Licht. 
Aber das Wetter muß auch halten wie bis Mittwoch vorhergesagt.

Ich gebe rechtzeitig Bescheid 


Ich seh euch...........


----------



## diggar (22. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Jou diggar, da läuft bestimmt was...
> Weiß nur noch nicht um welche Uhrzeit, da ich den ganzen Tag frei habe. Ich denke die meisten müssen arbeiten, dann wirds also doch was mit Licht.
> Aber das Wetter muß auch halten wie bis Mittwoch vorhergesagt.
> 
> ...


 
Mhhh...mit Licht ist blöd. Das ding was ich mir gekauft hatte war nicht so der brüller und ich habe es zurück gegeben. Habe mir nun die Magic bestellt und auch schon eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Soll also innerhalb der nächsten 6-10 Tage bei mir eintreffen (sofern der Zoll kein Stress macht). Solange sieht es bei mir schlecht aus mit "Lichtfahrten". Dann lieber am Wochenende, wenn es dir da auch passt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...und man sollte mit einem Renner halt nicht in MTB-manier über Hinternisse springen. Irgendwann macht's dann halt *klong*



Nja, kommt auch ein wenig auf das Fahrergewicht an.

Duck und weg.....


----------



## Google (23. März 2011)

Die ersten Trails wurden gestern bereits begutachtet  Wer ist Morgen dabei???

*MTB-Treff Donnerstag​*

Bis bald im Wald

Google


----------



## Weimi78 (23. März 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Die ersten Trails wurden gestern bereits begutachtet  Wer ist Morgen dabei???
> 
> *MTB-Treff Donnerstag​*
> 
> ...



Ich nicht. Ist mir zu weit weg. Es reicht mir schon das ich Dich ab 30.07. eine Woche ertragen muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (23. März 2011)

Weimi78 schrieb:


> Es reicht mir schon das ich Dich ab 30.07. eine Woche ertragen muss.


 Ooooooch, wir sehen uns ja immer erst gegen Nachmittag wenn ich Dich schon frisch geduscht vor der Hoteltüre empfange: "Vor Dir, vor Dir!  " 

Gruß Frank


----------



## ICM2007 (23. März 2011)

Hi, 
also laut Wetterbericht gehts Morgen gen 20°, da werde ich wohl keinen N8Ride anbieten, sondern eher eine längere Tagestour machen, wohin entscheide ich wohl spontan. 
Also wenn jemand ab 13.00 Uhr Lust und Zeit hat eine Tour zu machen, dann melde er/sie sich hier.

@diggar: Samstag hätte ich Zeit für´ne tour allerdings solls da regnen und wieder bedeutend kälter sein  und Sonntag muss ich wieder arbeiten.
Na schau mehr mal, die Saison startet ja erst.

Ich seh euch .........


----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2011)

@ICM2007, 13:00 Uhr hört sich gut an, wo radeln wir hin?
Treffpunkt?


----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2011)

War eine sehr nette Tour hat viel Spass gemacht. Danke ICM2007
Bei mir waren es dann 130 km und 6 Stunden


----------



## ICM2007 (24. März 2011)

Jepp,
kann ich nur so zurückgeben. Das Traumwetter optimal genutzt. 
Bei mir warens dann 5 1/2 Std. und 118km.
Der aufgezeichnete Track ist allerdings wieder in einem Bereich futsch. Irgendwie mache ich Bedienfehler. 
Aber ich komme noch dahinter, bei anderen Tracks hats ja auch geklappt.

Ich seh euch..........


----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2011)

Ich habe den Track komplett aufgezeichnet, kannst Du haben.

Morgen gibts ja auch wieder top Wetter, wer radelt mit?


----------



## ICM2007 (24. März 2011)

Jou, 
dann kannst Du mir den ja mit ner Mail schicken.
Morje is Hausarbeit angesagt, und noch so Kleinigkeiten 
Bleibt sonst alles liegen, altes Singel-Leid.  Keiner da der`s macht


----------



## Bikeholic (24. März 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe mal für die WP Abschluss -Tour am 27.03.2011 einen LMB Eintrag gemacht. Mitradler sind herzlich willkommen.
> 
> 
> Vulkanradweg



Hi Armin,

habe die Tour noch immer im Kopf, werde jedoch spontan entscheiden. Samstagabend wird es bei mir wohl spät werden und ich kann aktuell noch nicht sagen ob ich am Sonntagmorgen die Augen auf bekomme. 

@alle: Hat sonst noch jemand Interesse?

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## diggar (25. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> @diggar: Samstag hätte ich Zeit für´ne tour allerdings solls da regnen und wieder bedeutend kälter sein  und Sonntag muss ich wieder arbeiten.
> Na schau mehr mal, die Saison startet ja erst.
> 
> Ich seh euch .........



Nette Strecke die ihr da absolviert habt. Wenn mein Sitzfleisch sich nur mal an den Sattel gewöhnen würde *grrrr* 

Schauen wir einfach Morgen mal ob Samstag was machbar ist...bin da bisher noch recht spontan.


----------



## Google (25. März 2011)

Moin, moin allerseits

nach Malle und der schönen Woche hier, ziehts mich am Sonntag nicht zu einer (zu) langen Tour mit Anfahrt. Shopper und ich wollten am Sonntag mal die Trails am Hahnenkamm unsicher machen, es soll ja nun doch trocken bleiben. Da wir mehrere Trails an verschiedenen Hängen besuchen möchten, ist schon etwas Muskelschmalz und Technik angesagt. Die Pause machen wir aber wie immer im Naturfreundehaus bei Kaffee und Streusel 

Mitfahrer sind wie immer herzlich willkommen!

*MTB-Treff am Sonntag​*
Bis bald im Wald


Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Armin,
> 
> habe die Tour noch immer im Kopf, werde jedoch spontan entscheiden. Samstagabend wird es bei mir wohl spät werden und ich kann aktuell noch nicht sagen ob ich am Sonntagmorgen die Augen auf bekomme.
> Bis bald im Wald.



Dann sauf einfach nicht so viel.
Du kannst die Tour natürlich auch zum ausnüchtern verwenden, wer saufen kann, kann auch radeln.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (25. März 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dann sauf einfach nicht so viel.
> Du kannst die Tour natürlich auch zum ausnüchtern verwenden, wer saufen kann, kann auch radeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Armin


Werde mich bemühen!  ... doch die entgültige Entscheidung fällt trotzdem erst kurzfristig Sonntagmorgen. 

Im Übrigen hat mich Chaotenkind gefragt: ob Frau mit MTB und entsprechender Bereifung überhaupt von der Geschwindigkeit her mithalten kann. Was denkst Du?

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Werde mich bemühen!  ... doch die entgültige Entscheidung fällt trotzdem erst kurzfristig Sonntagmorgen.
> 
> Im Übrigen hat mich Chaotenkind gefragt: ob Frau mit MTB und entsprechender Bereifung überhaupt von der Geschwindigkeit her mithalten kann. Was denkst Du?
> 
> Bis bald im Wald



Ich denke wir werden uns mit der Geschwindigkeit am langsamsten orientieren. Da sind auch ätere Herren dabei (AK60) (Ak70), da wird Frau ja wohl mithalten können. 
Ich fahre übrigens mit meiner Schmuddlwetterschlampe


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2011)

Zwei Dinge weis ich:

1. Sonntag 09:30 Vulki tue ich mir ohne Not - und Malle ist erstmal rum - nicht mehr an 

2. Eine freiwillige Regenfahrt mit einem meiner Renner tue ich mir auch nicht mehr an - quasi halbes Bike zerlegt, gereinigt und wieder zusammengesetzt - bevor das nochmal passiert, fahr ich lieber gar nicht oder besser leih mir zusätzlich noch ein Bike vor Ort 

Morgen startet die Dtz Rennergruppe, ob ich da am Start bin? ... siehe Punkt 2! Sonntag werde ich mal eine meiner locker entspannten Runden auspacken.


----------



## Google (26. März 2011)

Moin, moin

Achtung! wegen der Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit, habe ich die Startzeit um 30 Min. verschoben 



Google schrieb:


> *MTB-Treff am Sonntag​*



Gruß

Google


----------



## RedRum05 (26. März 2011)

Der Winterpokal geht zu Ende und ich habe mich die letzten Tage noch mal um ein paar Punkte -dank Urlaub- bemüht. Jetzt gibt´s ein entspanntes Wochenende und dann geht´s ohne Winterpokal in die Saison 2011 

Wünsche allen ein Km reiches Wochenende. 
Enjoy your ride...


----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2011)

Falls sich doch noch jemand entschließt morgen mit zu radeln, bitte bis 8:30 Uhr eintragen.

Vulkanradweg


----------



## Erdi01 (26. März 2011)

So Winterpokal ist für mich dann mal rum ...

Zum Abschluß heute den ersten Crash mit dem Renner hingelegt  Ergebnis: geschwollenes Knie, zwei verstauchte Handgelenke, jede Bewegung schmerzt und die Erkenntnis: Rennerbremsen taugen nix  Aber sonst nix weiter Schlimmes  Und das Wichtigste mein Renner hat auch nix Dauerhaftes abbekommen, ist auch schon wieder alles hingebogen, ich habe ihn gut beschützt 

Trotzdem  ...  :kotz:


----------



## Google (27. März 2011)

Erdi01, Erdi01...Du machst aber auch Sachen  Gute Besserung!

@Shopper, keine Ahnung, ob Du meine SMS gelesen hast 


Diese Tourenangebot ist jedenfalls für heute abgesagt.



Google schrieb:


> **Abgesagt*MTB-Treff am Sonntag*Abgesagt*​*



Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. März 2011)

Oh Erdi,

Du hättest nach Malle doch das MTB nehmen sollen. Von mir auch gute Besserung. Zum Glück ist Dir nichts schlimmes passiert. Mateial kann ersetzt werden.

Ja der WP ist zu Ende und jetzt kommt hoffentlich bald die Kurzarmtrikot Zeit.


----------



## RedRum05 (27. März 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Oh Erdi,
> 
> Du hättest nach Malle doch das MTB nehmen sollen. Von mir auch gute Besserung. Zum Glück ist Dir nichts schlimmes passiert. Mateial kann ersetzt werden.
> 
> Ja der WP ist zu Ende und jetzt kommt hoffentlich bald die Kurzarmtrikot Zeit.



Falsch! Haut wächst nach, Material nicht 

Erdi, auch von mir eine schnelle Heilung. Aufm Renner hat es mich zum Glück noch nie gelegt. *teu,teu,teu*

Also ich bin die Tage schon mehrfach mit Kurzarmtrikot und kurzer Hose gefahren


----------



## Bikeholic (30. März 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So Winterpokal ist für mich dann mal rum ...
> 
> Zum Abschluß heute den ersten Crash mit dem Renner hingelegt
> 
> Trotzdem  ...  :kotz:



Na dann sind wir schon zwei für die der Winterpokal rum ist! ... nur das mich zwischen den ganzen Dienstreisen und dem Wochenenddienst auch noch die Grippe dahingerafft hat. :kotz:

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Sabiii (30. März 2011)

Gute Besserung an alle meine Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüßen!


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2011)

Von mir auch "Gute Besserung" also bessert euch.

Übrigens, unser Vulkanradweg-Ausflug war super, ich musste richtig reintreten, damit mir die alten Herren nicht wegfahren.


----------



## ICM2007 (31. März 2011)

Na ihr macht Dinger.......
Gute Besserung auch von mir......:für alle "Geschädigten" !!!

Hatte privat ein wenig Positives zu "bewältigen" 
deswegen ist Samstag auch nicht viel gelaufen.
Ein Single wie ich, muss da schon mal Abstriche machen. 
Werde morgen früh wohl einige Kilometer machen,damit ich nicht einroste vor lauter Privatem 

Bin ganz stolz auf mich dass ich den WP im Team als 2. abgeschlossen habe, das war ja eine Premiere für mich. 
Ich fühl mich gut vorbereitet, dies Jahr sind dann mehr an Höhenmetern Training geplant, gell "bone!" (Karsten)
Brauch nur noch einen einfühlsamen Trainer 
Aber da wird sich schon einer finden......

Wünsche allen eine gute sturzfreie Saison 

Ich seh euch......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (31. März 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Bin ganz stolz auf mich dass ich den WP im Team als 2. abgeschlossen habe, das war ja eine Premiere für mich.




Ich bin auch ganz stolz auf mich und hab auch als 2. in meinem Team abgeschlossen. War eine gute Wintersaison diesmal!


Das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende eigentlich ganz gut werden.

Nur die schon versprochene Tour um Hanau muss ich leider trotzdem noch ein bisschen verschieben, weil ich wieder dienstl in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs bin. 

Aufgeschoben heisst aber nicht aufgehoben.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. April 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Gute Besserung an alle meine Süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüßen!





Speedskater schrieb:


> Von mir auch "Gute Besserung" also bessert euch.





ICM2007 schrieb:


> Na ihr macht Dinger.......
> Gute Besserung auch von mir......:für alle "Geschädigten" !!!
> 
> Wünsche allen eine gute sturzfreie Saison
> ...



Besten Dank! 

@Sabiii: Wie gehts denn so und was machen die Knie sowie die OP-Vorbereitung?

Im Übrigen habe ich schon ewig vom MTB-Fritz nix mehr gelesen. Gegts ihm gut?

@Speedskater: Bei der Vulki-Tour hättest mich, falls ich mitgekommen wäre, wohl an die Anhängerkupplung nehmen müssen. An dem Tag hatte mich die Gippe und die Rüsselpest eingeholt.  Also nix mit zu viel gesoffen. ... zu viel gesoffen wäre schöner gewesen! 



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja am Wochenende eigentlich ganz gut werden.
> 
> Nur die schon versprochene Tour um Hanau muss ich leider trotzdem noch ein bisschen verschieben, weil ich wieder dienstl in der Weltgeschichte unterwegs bin.
> 
> Aufgeschoben heisst aber nicht aufgehoben.


Das mit dem ständig dienstl. unterwegs sein, kann ich Dir gut nachfühlen BlackTrek. Kann die private Planug ganz gut durcheinander bringen. 

Egal der Sommer ist ja noch lang. Wird schon noch mal klappen. Außerdem will der Erdi ja auch noch mit und der ist wohl gerade erst mal am gnesen.

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (1. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Außerdem will der Erdi ja auch noch mit und der ist wohl gerade erst mal am gnesen.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald.
> Bikeholic


Yo, danke für die ganzen Genesungswünsche 

Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Mathematik hasse ...

Wochenende+Traumwetter-angeschlagenes Knie=schei$$ Laune

So Gleichungen kann man nur hassen !!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. April 2011)

Oh mann, Du machst aber auch Sachen! Ich weiß schon, warum bei mir immer ein wenig Angst mitfährt, wenn ich auf nem Renner sitze. Autofahrer als direkte Nachbarn, miese Bremsen, dünne Reifen...

Obwohl, habe mich auch schon wegen zu guten Bremsen abgelegt und heute auch fast wieder mal.

Wir sind spontan ne kurze Runde zum Fernblick gefahren, dort 2 Stunden in der Sonne gesessen und dann traillastig wieder heim. Bikeholic ist noch nicht so ganz fit, das hat mir die Gelegenheit gegeben entspannt mit dem schweren Rad mitzuhalten.
Auf dem Hinweg hab ich mich allerdings auf dem kurzen Stück Mainweg bei Klein-Auheim fast abgelegt, weil mir war das Streuselstückchen beim wechseln von der linken in die rechte Hand runter gefallen ist. Essen verlieren geht mal gar nicht, ich hab zum Glück spontan mit der linken Hand zum Lenker gegriffen und daher mit der Hinterradbremse ne Vollbremsung hingelegt. Etwas Gummi auf dem Asphalt hinterlassen. Das Stückchen war zum Glück noch essbar, hatte es nicht komplett von seiner Papiertüte entblättert.
Mag mir gar nicht ausmalen, wenn ich die Vorderradbremse erwischt hätte.

An alle anderen Kranken: Gute Besserung!

@Black Trek: ich würde die Hanau-Umrundung gerne mitfahren, da gibt es bestimmt einige Trails ich noch nicht kenne. Freue mich schon, wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## mtbFritz (2. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Sabiii: Wie gehts denn so und was machen die Knie sowie die OP-Vorbereitung?
> 
> Im Übrigen habe ich schon ewig vom MTB-Fritz nix mehr gelesen. Gegts ihm gut?



Hi Bikeholic - es geht mir gut. Bin heute auch eine kleine Runde im Spessart gefahren, gaanz alleine - aber bei den vielen Bikern heute war ich doch nicht so allein. Hatte mir vor kurzem, also vor ca. 100km eine super Gabel eingebaut und festgestellt, dass man damit nur so über die Landschaft "fliegen" kann. Dann machte sie Geräusche und ich musste sie wieder ausbauen und einschicken. Du sitzt ja schon wieder auf dem Rad, na dann gehts doch ;-)

Aber Google macht mir Sorgen - erst die Absage am Sonntag und dann kein Training unter der Woche. Noch nicht mal ein Kommentar im Forum. Ob wir ihn mal besuchen müssen, um zu schaun ob alles in Ordnung ist ?


----------



## Google (3. April 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Ob wir ihn mal besuchen müssen, um zu schaun ob alles in Ordnung ist ?


  Wollt Ihr mich etwa beim Faulenzen bloßstellen??  Ne, ne. Aaaalles in bester Ordnung. Danke der Nachfrage.

Außer dass ich mom biketechnisch ziemlich lustlos bin, ist alle im grünen Bereich. Ich hoffe ich kann mich die kommende Woche wieder aufs Bike schwingen obwohl ich keinen Zug zu nix habe 

Wenn der Google in mir wieder brennt, dann meld ich mich 

Gruß an Alle 

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2011)

*@Google*, das ist aber nett von Dir, dass Du aus Symatie auch kein Rad fährst ... dann können wir ja gemeinsam wieder bei NULL beginnen  Und bis dahin werde ich mal langsam beginnen IHN wieder auferstehen zu lassen ...

Auf'em Bersch steht er ja schon, also wird er wohl auch wissen wie man(n) da hoch und auch wieder runter schwebt 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/5579887305/]
	

Der Prophet von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]​


----------



## RedRum05 (4. April 2011)

Vielleicht sieht man sich am 07. Mai zum Testival in Urberach?!
Werde in Arbeitskleidung anzutreffen sein...


----------



## Bikeholic (4. April 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Hi Bikeholic - es geht mir gut. Bin heute auch eine kleine Runde im Spessart gefahren, gaanz alleine - aber bei den vielen Bikern heute war ich doch nicht so allein. Hatte mir vor kurzem, also vor ca. 100km eine super Gabel eingebaut und festgestellt, dass man damit nur so über die Landschaft "fliegen" kann. Dann machte sie Geräusche und ich musste sie wieder ausbauen und einschicken. Du sitzt ja schon wieder auf dem Rad, na dann gehts doch ;-)


 Ja, mit einer guten Gabel läßt es sich schon entspannt radeln und wenn sie dann geräuschfrei arbeitet um so mehr. Freut mich das sonst alles Ok ist.  

Ich selbst bin wohl ein wenig zu früh wieder meiner Radelmotivation erlegen. Geht mir heute wieder etwas schlechter. Wohl die Nachwirkungen der Grippe. Habe mir selbst jetzt erst mal Radabstinenz bis zum Wochenende verordnet. Mal sehen ob die Grippe dann endlich komplett von dannen gezogen ist! 

@Google: Faulenzen bei dem Königswetter! ... bist Du wirklich nicht krank oder so? Erliegst bestimmt gerade anderen Gelüsten ...  ... 

 ... muß auch mal sein. 

Gottogot, was für ein schländrian hier eingekehrt ist.


----------



## Speedskater (4. April 2011)

Der Winterpokal ist vorbei und die Motivation ist dahin, geht mir auch so, aber ich habe am Samstag und Sonntag das Wetter genutzt und war auf dem Winterstein und auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man sich am 07. Mai zum Testival in Urberach?!
> Werde in Arbeitskleidung anzutreffen sein...



Wie Bulau, unser Bulau, nicht das Bulau im Odenwald ... bist Du jetzt Rotwild Teamfahrer  

Darf man da auch mit Cannondale erscheihnen, oder besser nicht. Am Schluß wollen alle mit meiner Cannondale-Flotte fahren 

Die wird gerade mal wieder erweitert, aber hier nerve ich damit keinen, das tue ich schon HIER


----------



## Sabiii (4. April 2011)

Mir geht es soweit ganz gut, fahr halt kaum noch, da ich reduzieren muss. Fehlt mir total und ihr natürlich auch... 

Im Mai geht es dann los und danach ist erst mal Grundlage angesagt.


----------



## RedRum05 (4. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wie Bulau, unser Bulau, nicht das Bulau im Odenwald ... bist Du jetzt Rotwild Teamfahrer



Ja! "Die" Bulau, zwischen Dietzenbach und Urberach. Natürlich darfst du da auch mit einem Cannondale erscheinen. Ist zwar nicht so gerne gesehen 
Mann muss nicht zwingend Teamfahrer sein, um bei Rotwild zu arbeiten


----------



## Erdi01 (4. April 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Ja! "Die" Bulau, zwischen Dietzenbach und Urberach. Natürlich darfst du da auch mit einem Cannondale erscheinen. Ist zwar nicht so gerne gesehen
> Mann muss nicht zwingend Teamfahrer sein, um bei Rotwild zu arbeiten


Gerade in Facebook gelesen  Jetzt weis ich auch warum ich dort neulich von Radverkäufen gelesen habe ...

Jetzt nehme ich meine rosarote CD-Brille ausnahmsweise mal ab um die Rotwild-Homepage besser zu sehen. Man muß ja mitreden können ...


----------



## RedRum05 (5. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gerade in Facebook gelesen  Jetzt weis ich auch warum ich dort neulich von Radverkäufen gelesen habe ...
> 
> Jetzt nehme ich meine rosarote CD-Brille ausnahmsweise mal ab um die Rotwild-Homepage besser zu sehen. Man muß ja mitreden können ...



Dabei ist Rotwild doch direkt vor deiner Haustür 
Also werd schnell wieder Gesund und am 07. Mai kannst du dann mal deutsche Wertarbeit fahren


----------



## Google (6. April 2011)

Nabend

So...ich hab mich schon mal überwunden eine Sonntagstour reinzustellen. Ich hoff, ein paar haben Lust, gemeinsam im Revier ein bisserl rumzugurken. Ist mir egal was wir fahren. Hauptsache nicht alleine und: *NFH!!​*
Wenigstens bin ich heute auch schon mal wieder zur Arbeit gefahren, ich habs morgen auch vor. Aber die Moti scheint noch nicht zu wachsen, dafür meine Speckschicht!

Erdi01, wie gehts Dir mittlerweile?

Sabiii, schön, dass Du Dich nicht unterkriegen lassen willst.

Bikeholic, gute Besserung


Gruß vom unmotivierten Google

Edit: Ach so....hier noch der Link zur Tour am* Sonntag*


----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Erdi01, wie gehts Dir mittlerweile?


Danke der Nachfrage. Laufen geht soweit, Treppensteigen zickt das Knie noch. Wenn ich am WE auf keinem Rad sitze  liegt's jedenfalls nicht an der Motivation ...


----------



## ICM2007 (8. April 2011)

Hi, @all
also ich habe meinen Trainingsrythmus fast beibehalten können.
War heut allerdings ob des guten Wetters nicht für´n N8Ride aufgelegt.
Nur durch die OF-Kreis Pampa.
Aber ich kann jetzt sogar wieder während der Arbeit radeln 
Allerdings ist da alles flach. Macht aber nix.

@RedRum
07.05. Bulau sieht gut aus, darf man da mal Rotwild testen?

Als ich öfters in Diba noch rumgehfahren bin, habe ich bei denen hinten mal an der Rampe gestanden und gefragt ob die, die Dinger auch so verkaufen 
Die wollten meine Euros nicht und haben mich an die örtlichen Händler verwiesen, so bin ich dann bei Canyon gelandet. 

Mit meinen Tourenangeboten iss erst mal nix, da ich bis Mittwoch nächste Woche ausgebucht bin. Vielleicht am Donnerstag . Gebe rechtzeitig Meldung.

Ich sehe euch...


----------



## RedRum05 (8. April 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> @RedRum
> 07.05. Bulau sieht gut aus, darf man da mal Rotwild testen?
> 
> Als ich öfters in Diba noch rumgehfahren bin, habe ich bei denen hinten mal an der Rampe gestanden und gefragt ob die, die Dinger auch so verkaufen
> Die wollten meine Euros nicht und haben mich an die örtlichen Händler verwiesen, so bin ich dann bei Canyon gelandet.



Dafür ist das Testival gedacht.
R.S2 CFK Edition
R.C1 HT Pro
R.C2 FS Edition
u.v.m...

Komm einfach vorbei und fahr mal ein paar Meter damit. 
Die Bulau ist dank Treppen, Wurzetrails und Forstautobahn perfektes Testgelände dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. April 2011)

Sitze gerade auf dem rodgau rundweg in der sonne und tippe das gerade in mein moto. Nach gestern schon die zweite runde. Das knie zickt nicht, nur die handgelenke quittieren mir jede unebenheit. Gar nicht soviel los hier auf dem rr weg, aber sabiii hoch zu rosse getroffen.


----------



## RedRum05 (11. April 2011)

Das Wetter am Wochenende war wirklich herrlich 
Samstag war ich allerdings wieder mit schwererem Gerät an der Frankenstein unterwegs. Wenn man sowas 5-6x da hoch fährt hat man auch genug für die Oberschenkel getan


----------



## Kulminator (12. April 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


>



ein hübsches langbeiniges Gefährt. Da hat jemand Geschmack...


----------



## RedRum05 (14. April 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ein hübsches langbeiniges Gefährt. Da hat jemand Geschmack...



Danke... 

Chaotenkind ist heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren. Kann das sein?!


----------



## Bikeholic (14. April 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Danke...
> 
> Chaotenkind ist heute mit dem Rad zur Arbeit gefahren. Kann das sein?!


Richtig!  ... treibst Du Dich schon so früh in den Wäldern rum?


----------



## RedRum05 (14. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Richtig!  ... treibst Du Dich schon so früh in den Wäldern rum?



Quasi! Ich fahre um die Uhrzeit auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (14. April 2011)

Sonntag soll es 18° und leicht bewölkt werden. Wie wärs mit der Hanau-Umrundung?


----------



## Bikeholic (15. April 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Quasi! Ich fahre um die Uhrzeit auch mit dem Rad zur Arbeit.


 Ja sie hat mir erzählt, dass (keine Ahnung ob Du das warst) einer mit einer irren Geschwindigkeit an ihr vorbeigebrettert ist.   ... dachte eigentlich immer, dass man mit dieser Geschwindigkeit von der Arbeit wegfährt und nicht darauf zu.   Sie hat Dich wohl nicht erkannt.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es 18° und leicht bewölkt werden. Wie wärs mit der Hanau-Umrundung?


Hi, danke der Nachfrage. Würde gerne kann aber nicht! Meine Perle hat zu  Geburtstagsbrunch geladen und der endet erfahrungsgemäß erst gegen  15:00 Uhr. Gerne ein ander mal.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es 18° und leicht bewölkt werden. Wie wärs mit der Hanau-Umrundung?



Ich habe mich ja schon vor Wochen angekündigt  Also starte mal nicht so früh. Mittag wäre gut und ab Wilhelmsbad oder ... !?

Und wer *morgen* nichts besseres vorhat, darf mich gern *um 12:00 ab Dietzenbach zum Steinrodersee begleiten*. Hatt so 65 KM 300 HM, das ganze locker enstpannt.


----------



## Lupo (15. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es 18° und leicht bewölkt werden. Wie wärs mit der Hanau-Umrundung?



wär auch dabei  wann solls losgehn??


----------



## BlackTrek (15. April 2011)

Wie wärs mit 12:00 ab P+R Wilhelmsbad?


----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 12:00 ab P+R Wilhelmsbad?


Alles klar werde da sein ...


----------



## Lupo (16. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit 12:00 ab P+R Wilhelmsbad?



passt, wir sind dann auch dabei


----------



## Climax_66 (16. April 2011)

Passt etwas auf wenn ihr am HK die kompression runter fahrt, da hat ein MTB Hasser einen Kerngesunden Baum von gestern auf Heute quer über den Auslauf umgemacht.


----------



## diggar (17. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es 18° und leicht bewölkt werden. Wie wärs mit der Hanau-Umrundung?



Ahhhhhh...wie gerne ich mitfahren würde, aber ich habe leider zwei andere Termine  Aber vielleicht kann ich da was verschieben. Wie lange würde die Tour dauern??


----------



## BlackTrek (17. April 2011)

Kommt drauf an, ob wir noch eine Eisdiele auf dem Weg aufsuchen: reine Fahrzeit duerfte so 3:30 betragen. Die erste Haelfte kennste ja schon. 

Da es einmaL im Kreise um Hanau geht, kannste auch mittendrin aussteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. April 2011)

Moin, wir sind auch dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Passt etwas auf wenn ihr am HK die kompression runter fahrt, da hat ein MTB Hasser einen Kerngesunden Baum von gestern auf Heute quer über den Auslauf umgemacht.



Da krieg ich doch Krätze! Danke für den Tip! Meinst Du mit 5-6 Mann kann man den beiseite ziehen? Weil, Kettensäge in den Wald schleppen ist nicht.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. April 2011)

Climax_66 schrieb:


> Passt etwas auf wenn ihr am HK die kompression runter fahrt, da hat ein MTB Hasser einen Kerngesunden Baum von gestern auf Heute quer über den Auslauf umgemacht.


Danke für die Warnung! Jetzt solle man sich bei der Gemeinde Alzenau beschweren und das gegebene Gefahrenpotenzial aufzeigen. Das kann ja eigentlich nur der Jagdpächter gewesen sein und im Wald von Bruchköbel mußte der Jagdpächter auch auf eine Beschwerde hin, verbarrikadierte Trails wieder freiräumen. Ich vermute mal, dass der Sprung über den Bach jemanden gestört hat.


----------



## BlackTrek (17. April 2011)

Ich kann gar nicht glauben, dass jmd einen Baum fällt, nur ums den Bikern schwer zu machen.

Auf unseren Wegen heute bei der "Tour rund um Hanau" lagen auch ein paar Bäume im Weg. Aber eher unabsichtlich, denke ich. 
War ansonsten eine sehr nette Tour mal wieder. Wir sind zu fünft eine leicht verkürzte Variante gefahren und natürlich auch in die Eisdiele eingefallen. 

Danke an die Mitfahrer für Eure Geduld mit meinen manchmal etwas kurzfristigen Weg-Anzeigen. Ich hoffe, es hat allen soviel Spaß gemacht wie mir!


----------



## Speedskater (17. April 2011)

@BlackTrek, danke für die sehr nette Tour rund um Hanau. Mir hat es auch viel Spass gemacht.


----------



## Lupo (17. April 2011)

mir hats auch wieder richtig spass gemacht  und die kurzfristigen richtungsanzeigen schulen doch nur das reaktionsvermögen


----------



## LimitedEdition (17. April 2011)

Die Tour war super und die Richtungsanzeigen waren durchaus früh genug.


----------



## diggar (18. April 2011)

Hoffe die Tour wird irgendwann noch mal wiederholt. Würde Sie gerne auch mal fahren. 

Gibt es alternativ für die Tour GPS-Daten? Dann könnte ich die evtl. auch mal selbst abfahren.


----------



## BlackTrek (18. April 2011)

GPS?
Nee, da musste schon mitkommen. Ausserdem ist die Tour jedesmal ein bisschen anders...

Wir können ja auch mal eine "Tour rund um Langeselbold" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (19. April 2011)

Aber auch nur, wenn eine gute Eisdiele auf dem Weg liegt .


----------



## LimitedEdition (19. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Danke für die Warnung! Jetzt solle man sich bei der Gemeinde Alzenau beschweren und das gegebene Gefahrenpotenzial aufzeigen. Das kann ja eigentlich nur der Jagdpächter gewesen sein und im Wald von Bruchköbel mußte der Jagdpächter auch auf eine Beschwerde hin, verbarrikadierte Trails wieder freiräumen. Ich vermute mal, dass der Sprung über den Bach jemanden gestört hat.



Jaja, der Jadgpächter in Bruchköbel ... Falls das noch derselbe ist wie vor 7 Jahren, dann kenne ich den aus meiner aktiven Zeit als Läuferin. Der hat uns permanent die Markierungen für unsere Intervallläufe überstrichen. Der Depp.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2011)

Blacky's Rund um HU-Tour war gut wie immer, wobei waren da neue Teile dabei oder war's nur so lange her das ich mitgefahren bin. An zwei, drei Stellen wußt ich nicht wo ich war oder ob ich da schon mal war 

Ein negativen Beigeschmack hatte der Tag für mich trotzdem, mein Edge hatte sich nun zum zweiten Mal für Tod erklärt  Die zwei Jahre Garantie sind natürlich um und Garmin hatt mir schon mal vorsorglich am Telefon die Rechnung aufgemacht = Austausch des Edge 705 für 150,-- Hmmm, na gut ich kann's eh nicht ändern ...

Heute kam dann schon das Päckchen von Garmin und was kam raus ... ein nochmals kostenlos auf Kulanz ausgetauschter nagelneuer Edge 705 

 GARMIN


----------



## BlackTrek (20. April 2011)

Da man im Bruchköbler Wald leider nicht mehr ganz soviel Auswahl an Trails hat wie ehedem, war dafür mehr Dörnigheimer Wald dabei. Aber das hab ich schon seit einer ganzen Weile so. 

Generell hab ich eher ein bisschen was weggelassen. Ich wollte mich ja wegen erster Erkältungsanzeichen schonen und nicht gar so lange fahren. 

Mittlerweile geht´s aber wieder besser. Halsschmerzen sind weg. Gottseidank! Ich will ja schliesslich am 1.Mai mal wieder beim Henninger^H^H^H Eschborner Jedermann Radrennen mitfahren. Ich fahr die 70km. Sonst noch wer dabei?


----------



## diggar (21. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> GPS?
> Nee, da musste schon mitkommen. Ausserdem ist die Tour jedesmal ein bisschen anders...
> 
> Wir können ja auch mal eine "Tour rund um Langeselbold" machen.



Lohnt es sich um Langenselbold zu fahren? Muss die Gegend hier rund um Langenselbold echt selbst mal mehr erkunden. Komme irgendwie einfach nicht dazu 




LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Aber auch nur, wenn eine gute Eisdiele auf dem Weg liegt .



Das wäre nicht das Problem...davon haben wir 2 Stück im Ort




BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mittlerweile geht´s aber wieder besser. Halsschmerzen sind weg. Gottseidank! Ich will ja schliesslich am 1.Mai mal wieder beim Henninger^H^H^H Eschborner Jedermann Radrennen mitfahren. Ich fahr die 70km. Sonst noch wer dabei?



Ähm...hast du mal ein Link?? Klingt gut...aber bisher noch nichts davon gehört oder gelesen


----------



## LimitedEdition (21. April 2011)

http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/VeloTour.html

Mit deinem Mountain Bike kommste da aber nicht weit. Ist für Rennrädchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (21. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Heute kam dann schon das Päckchen von Garmin und was kam raus ... ein nochmals kostenlos auf Kulanz ausgetauschter nagelneuer Edge 705
> 
> GARMIN



Ich wollte grad sagen ... normalerweise verlängert sich die Garantie für die reparierten Teile und wenn der Edge komplett ausgetauscht wurde, sollte er auch wieder die volle Garantie haben.


----------



## diggar (21. April 2011)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> http://www.eschborn-frankfurt.de/VeloTour.html
> 
> Mit deinem Mountain Bike kommste da aber nicht weit. Ist für Rennrädchen.


 


Würde nächstes Wochenende gerne wieder ne Tour fahren. Bietet jemand etwas an oder weiß ob es am 01.05. evtl. nich MTB taugliche starten?


----------



## drinkandbike (21. April 2011)

wird am Karfreitag irgendwo gefahren???  Ich will mich dranhängen.


----------



## BlackTrek (21. April 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Würde nächstes Wochenende gerne wieder ne Tour fahren. Bietet jemand etwas an oder weiß ob es am 01.05. evtl. nich MTB taugliche starten?


Es gibt auch eine 42km Strecke, auf der (fast) alles fahren darf. Und es fahren dann auch alle Bonanza-Räder, Hollandtreter, Reisetandems, etc.

Auf der 70er und 100er Strecke sind auch MTB erlaubt, aber ob das Spass macht, ist die Frage. Es gibt dann auch eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit und einen Besenwagen. Ich hab aber schonmal MTBs gesehen, die sehr anständig mitgefahren sind. Die hatten sich schmalere Strassenreifen draufgemacht.

Meine Empfehlung wäre also die 42km Runde. Es ist schon mal ein Erlebnis auf einer wie für ein Profi-Rennen abgesperrten Strecke Gas geben zu können!


----------



## diggar (21. April 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine 42km Strecke, auf der (fast) alles fahren darf. Und es fahren dann auch alle Bonanza-Räder, Hollandtreter, Reisetandems, etc.
> 
> Auf der 70er und 100er Strecke sind auch MTB erlaubt, aber ob das Spass macht, ist die Frage. Es gibt dann auch eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit und einen Besenwagen. Ich hab aber schonmal MTBs gesehen, die sehr anständig mitgefahren sind. Die hatten sich schmalere Strassenreifen draufgemacht.
> 
> Meine Empfehlung wäre also die 42km Runde. Es ist schon mal ein Erlebnis auf einer wie für ein Profi-Rennen abgesperrten Strecke Gas geben zu können!


 
Hab ich gelesen. Aber beim Thema "schmalere Strassenbereifung" geht es schon wieder los  Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen...und extra dafür mal eben neue kaufen??


----------



## BlackTrek (21. April 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Hab ich gelesen. Aber beim Thema "schmalere Strassenbereifung" geht es schon wieder los  Damit kann ich leider nicht dienen...und extra dafür mal eben neue kaufen??


Wenn Du möchtest, kann ich Dir da aushelfen.

Aber bei der 42km Runde kannste auch einfach so mitfahren, würde ich sagen.

Edit: ich hab gerade nochmal geschaut. Auf der 42er Runde ist eine Mindestgeschwindigkeit von 20km/h vorgesehen und auf den beiden anderen 25km/h. MTB an sich ist aber auf allen Strecken ok.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. April 2011)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> wird am Karfreitag irgendwo gefahren???  Ich will mich dranhängen.



*Karfreitagstour*


... da hängen wir uns zumindest dran! Wer Lust kann sich ebenso dranhängen. Es geht über den "Schneewittchenweg".

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wollte grad sagen ... normalerweise verlängert sich die Garantie für die reparierten Teile und wenn der Edge komplett ausgetauscht wurde, sollte er auch wieder die volle Garantie haben.



Ganz schwierieges Thema. Erstmal muß unterschieden werden zw Garantie (der freiwilligen Leistung eines Herstellers) und Gewährleistung (dem gesetzlichen Part) Die Spielregeln der Garantie, zumindest ab dem 7. Monat legt quasi der Hersteller fest, somit kein wirklicher Ansatzpunkt. Bliebe  demnach nur die Gewährleistung als Maßstab und da sind sich die Götter der Roben selbst Jahre nach der Reform uneinig und es kommt jeweils auf den Einzelfall an. Und welcher normal Denkende würde wegen 150,-- Euro nen Fackelzug durch die Instanzen beginnen ...

_Zitat aus dem Internet
Es stellt sich die Frage, ob mit der Neulieferung die Gewährleistungszeit von neuem beginnt.
In der Rechtsliteratur ist diese Frage umstritten.
Einige Stimmen sehen in dem Eingehen des Verkäufers auf ein Nacherfüllungsbegehren des Käufers generell ein Anerkenntnis i. S. d. § 212 BGB, wenn der Verkäufer in dem Bewusstsein handelt, zur Nacherfüllung verpflichtet zu sein. Ein Anerkenntnis und ein damit verbundener Neubeginn der Gewährleistungsfrist liegen daher nicht vor, wenn der Verkäufer erkennbar nur aus Kulanz oder zur gütlichen Beilegung des Streits handelt.
Andere differenzieren danach, ob es sich bei der Nacherfüllung um eine Nachbesserung (z. B. Reparatur) oder um eine Nachlieferung (Neulieferung) handelt. Diese Differenzierung will auch grundsätzlich der BGH treffen, wobei es aber auf die Einzelfallbetrachtung ankomme, wie der 8. Senat zu diesem im Wege der Schuldrechtsreform entstandenen Problem in einer aktuell getroffenen Entscheidung ausführte (BGH 8. Zivilsenat, Urteil vom 5. Oktober 2005, Az: VIII ZR 16/05). Bei der Nachbesserung sei die Gewährleistungsfrist während der Dauer dieses Vorgangs grundsätzlich nur gehemmt, bei der Nachlieferung beginne die Verjährung hinsichtlich einer erneuten Nacherfüllung grundsätzlich von neuem zu laufen. Die Umstände des Einzelfalles können jedoch jeweils auch zu umgekehrten Ergebnissen führen. Die bisherige Entscheidung des BGH stellt eine Tendenz für die Rechtsfolge der Nacherfüllung für die Gewährleistungsfrist auf. Eine endgültige Klärung dieses Problemkreises für die Praxis und damit Rechtssicherheit ist wohl erst im Laufe der nächsten Jahre durch Folgeentscheidungen der obergerichtlichen Rechtsprechung zu erwarten, in denen die Kriterien für die Einzelfallbetrachtung schärfer herausgearbeitet werden.
_


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Karfreitagstour*
> 
> 
> ... da hängen wir uns zumindest dran! Wer Lust kann sich ebenso dranhängen. Es geht über den "Schneewittchenweg".
> ...



Ja noch früher geht's nicht ...  Ne ne, ich werde wohl so gegen 11:00 hier in Dtz starten. Ich habe mal den Hahnenkamm/X11/B als Ziel im Visier.

Aber die Ostern beginnen ja erst. Wie wäre es z.B. mal wieder mit Fischerhütte. Kann mich da an gute Spargelgerichte erinnern  Und das ganze dann mit passabler Startzeit, das wär's ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja noch früher geht's nicht ...  Ne ne, ich werde wohl so gegen 11:00 hier in Dtz starten. Ich habe mal den Hahnenkamm/X11/B als Ziel im Visier.
> 
> Aber die Ostern beginnen ja erst. Wie wäre es z.B. mal wieder mit Fischerhütte. Kann mich da an gute Spargelgerichte erinnern  Und das ganze dann mit passabler Startzeit, das wäre's ...



Bin nur Mitfahrer! ... scheint jedoch noch andere Frühaufsteher zu geben.  

Die Fischerhütte würde auch mir gefallen. Melde mich gegebenenfalls dazu noch einmal. 

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (21. April 2011)

Grüzi allerseits

neben den Fahrten zur Arbeit, die ich so dreimal die Woche hinbekomme, hat mich Shopper auch wieder zu zwei Geländetouren (re)animieren können. Derzeit scheint nur "Betreutes Fahren" zu gehen. Und das auch nur im Entdecker- und Blabbermodus  Morgen haben wir uns zu einer lockeren Rennertour zum Engländer mit Küchlein verabredet. Und wenn der zu hat, rollen wir halt nach Schöllkrippen runter ..... und ich freu mich sogar 

Ich glaub so langsam krieg ich wieder Lust.....Wird ja auch Zeit. Ich hör die Alpen schon rufen. Und wenn ich mit leidenschaftlichen Herzklopfen an unseren kommenden Sommerurlaub im Vinschgau denke, da würd ich mir ja in den Hintern beißen wenn ich nicht links und rechts von der Etsch die Berge  ordentlich erkunden könnte 

Euch allen frohe Ostern

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Morgen haben wir uns zu einer lockeren Rennertour zum Engländer mit Küchlein verabredet.
> Google


Renner, Engländer ... hmmm ... wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch ...?


----------



## Google (22. April 2011)

10:30 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz. Ich wollte Richtung Hohl. War das Hörstein wo wir uns immer an der Kreuzung getroffen haben  Jedenfalls an dem von uns üblichen Rennertreffpunkt schätz ich mal, dass wir so gegen 10:50 Uhr vorbei kommen dürften. Gerne können wir zu Dritt Kuchen in der Sonne futtern 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Jedenfalls an dem von uns üblichen Rennertreffpunkt schätz ich mal, dass wir so gegen 10:50 Uhr vorbei kommen dürften.


Ja, warum eigentlich nicht. Das sollte ich noch schaffen so gegen 10:50 - 11:00 dort zu sein. Bin gerade erst aufgestanden 

Bis später ...


----------



## Sabiii (23. April 2011)

Huhu ihr Lieben,

am 11.05. is es soweit. Boah, mir kraut es schon davor!

Geht denn nun Jem. zur Bulau?

Grüßlis und scheene Ostern noch!


----------



## Bikeholic (23. April 2011)

Nach der wirklich schönen Karfreitags-Tour und dem Traumhaften Osterwetter hat mich die Radelleidenschaft um so fester im Griff. 

Deshalb möchte ich am Ostermontag gerne zur Fischerhütte radeln. 

Wer sich gerne anschließen möchte kann sich im LMB eintragen. 

Fischerhütte im Spessart

Mitfahrer wie immer herzlich willkommen! 

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@sabiii: Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass alles gut geht und Du schnell wieder auf die Beine und auf den Sattel kommst.  Das mit dem Bulauevent entscheide ich spontan.

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2011)

*@Bikeholic*, tja aus der Nummer Fischerhütte komme ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr raus ...  ... ANGEMELDET  stehe wie üblich unter der Brücke.

*@sabiii*, auch noch mal hier: "Kopf hoch und alles gute für die OP". Die Bulau steht bei mir nach wie vor im Terminkalender ...


----------



## Sabiii (24. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@sabiii*, auch noch mal hier: "Kopf hoch und alles gute für die OP". Die Bulau steht bei mir nach wie vor im Terminkalender ...



Gemma zamme hin bzw. treffen wir uns dort?


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Gemma zamme hin bzw. treffen wir uns dort?


Kann man machen, aber bis zum 07.05. ist ja noch ein Moment ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, tja aus der Nummer Fischerhütte komme ich jetzt wohl nicht mehr raus ...  ... ANGEMELDET  stehe wie üblich unter der Brücke.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> meine Cannondale-Flotte ...
> 
> Die wird gerade mal wieder erweitert, aber hier nerve ich damit keinen, das tue ich schon HIER



Ein bisschen nerven muß auch wieder hier sein  ---> *Part 2*


----------



## BlackTrek (24. April 2011)

Ich war heute ien bisschen mit dem Rennrad unterwegs. Kann es sein, dass ich zwischen drei und vier Uhr ein Eisbärentrikot zwischen Wachenbuchen und Hanau gesehen habe? 

Ich war mal wieder zu sehr mit mir selbst beschäftigt und bis ich es gesehen habe, war ich auch schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Speedskater (24. April 2011)

Moin moin,

ich bin heute wieder mal meine Tainingsstrecke geradel und wie fast immer alleine. Wenn da mal jemand mitkommen möchte einfach melden. 
Sind 58 km und ca. 1050 hm, reine Fahrtzeit ca. 3h 15min. 
Es geht erst mal flach ca. 30 min zum einrollen und dann ab in den Wald, zur Saalburg, Sandplacken, Feldberg, Kiosk (isotonische Getränke holen) und zurück über diverse Tails flowig bis holprig. 

Einfach "Bescheid" sagen.
Treffpunkt bei mir.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2011)

Können wir gerne mal machen. Poste einfach mal einige Tage im Voraus!

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## diggar (24. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Nach der wirklich schönen Karfreitags-Tour und dem Traumhaften Osterwetter hat mich die Radelleidenschaft um so fester im Griff.
> 
> Deshalb möchte ich am Ostermontag gerne zur Fischerhütte radeln.
> 
> ...



Klingt gut, mir aber leider noch etwas zu lang 

Fährt sonst noch wer am Ostermontag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. April 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Können wir gerne mal machen. Poste einfach mal einige Tage im Voraus!
> 
> Gruß
> Ingo



Ich bin da flexibel, wir wäre es mit Samstag oder irgend ein andere Tag. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Google (25. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Bulau steht bei mir nach wie vor im Terminkalender ...


War da was ?


----------



## Google (26. April 2011)

Moin, moin allerseits

So, Ostern vorbei...So langsam muß man mal wieder was tun  Ich habe vor wieder regelmäßig zu fahren, wie immer Dienstag und Donnerstag unter der Woche und natürlich ne Tour am WE 

Da heute Dienstag ist, gehts auch wieder los. Ich wollte heute mal zum Fernblick hoch, dort an der Gaststätte bei einem Riegel den "Fernblick geniessen und dann wieder zurück. Nix großes, schön locker, nicht so lang. Wer mit möchte, GERNE! : 17:05 D) Uhr Druckhaus, 17:30 B8 Parkbucht.

Am Donnerstag bin ich auch unterwegs allerdings nur wenns nicht regnet. Bei Unsicherheit einfach hier nachhaken oder mich anrufen 

*Kommendes WE *kann ich nur am Samstag touren. Hat jemand Lust und hat jemand ne gute Anregung für ne mittelgroße Tour? Ob Mtb oder Renner ist mir egal.

Und was es mit der Bulau am 07.05. auf sich hat würd ich auch gerne wissen. Hab ich da irgendwas nicht gelesen??

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2011)

Google schrieb:


> *Kommendes WE *kann ich nur am Samstag touren. Hat jemand Lust und hat jemand ne gute Anregung für ne mittelgroße Tour? Ob Mtb oder Renner ist mir egal.
> 
> Und was es mit der Bulau am 07.05. auf sich hat würd ich auch gerne wissen. Hab ich da irgendwas nicht gelesen??
> 
> ...


Wegen Bulau: darum geht's

Wegen WE: Sonntag ist 01. Mai. Wir (Andreas und ich) wollen in den Taunus, wie in früheren Jahren uns die Profiradrenner anschauen. Von wo wir staten steht noch nicht fest. Denke es wird entweder Frankurt oder Hohemark, dann erstmal direkt hoch auf den Feldi (guggen), schwarzes X und rotes + runter zur Billtalhöhe (guggen) und anschließend nach Frankfurt zum Zielbereich (wieder guggen) ... 

*@Andreas* was denkst Du ...?


----------



## RedRum05 (26. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen Bulau: darum geht's
> 
> Wegen WE: Sonntag ist 01. Mai. Wir (Andreas und ich) wollen in den Taunus, wie in früheren Jahren uns die Profiradrenner anschauen. Von wo wir staten steht noch nicht fest. Denke es wird entweder Frankurt oder Hohemark, dann erstmal direkt hoch auf den Feldi (guggen), schwarzes X und rotes + runter zur Billtalhöhe (guggen) und anschließend nach Frankfurt zum Zielbereich (wieder guggen) ...
> 
> *@Andreas* was denkst Du ...?



@Bulau...
Bin gespannt, ob man den ein oder anderen dort sieht. Wetter wird natürlich super! 

@01. Mai...
Da fahre ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder mit. Allerdings nicht beim Profirennen. 
Vielleicht entdeckt man trotzdem ein bekanntes Gesicht an der Strecke.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. April 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> @01. Mai...
> Da fahre ich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder mit. Allerdings nicht beim Profirennen.
> Vielleicht entdeckt man trotzdem ein bekanntes Gesicht an der Strecke.


Würde mich auch freuen...


----------



## Andreas (26. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen WE: Sonntag ist 01. Mai. Wir (Andreas und ich) wollen in den Taunus, wie in früheren Jahren uns die Profiradrenner anschauen. Von wo wir staten steht noch nicht fest. Denke es wird entweder Frankurt oder Hohemark, dann erstmal direkt hoch auf den Feldi (guggen), schwarzes X und rotes + runter zur Billtalhöhe (guggen) und anschließend nach Frankfurt zum Zielbereich (wieder guggen) ...
> 
> *@Andreas* was denkst Du ...?



Den Zielbereich muss nicht nicht unbedingt sehen. Zumindest haben wir es noch nie hinbekommen rechtzeitig da zu sein. Taunus würde mir schon genügen. Bin schon lange nicht mehr im Taunus gefahren und ein paar Höhenmeter schaden ja nie. 

Ich überlege von zu Hause aus (über Flughafen, Kelsterbach, Kelkheim) los zu fahren. Ab Flughafen könnten wir gemeinsam fahren, wenn Du auch von zu Hause starten würdest. Alternativ ab Hohemark mit dem Auto.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2011)

*@Andreas*, hast Du ne Marschtabelle wo die wann sind  Der Zielbereich liegt ja seit letzem Jahr in der Taunusanlage, also quasi auf dem Weg  Aber muß nicht sein, ich war letzes Jahr dort.

Ob ich von Dtz aus starte hängt in erster Linie von ab wann die Radrenner oben im Taunus sind, ob das zeitlich zu schaffen ist ohne kurz nach Mitternacht zu Hause los zu müssen


----------



## karsten13 (26. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Marschtabelle



guckst Du hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Sabiii (26. April 2011)

Will auch Rennen schauen!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (27. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*, hast Du ne Marschtabelle wo die wann sind  Der Zielbereich liegt ja seit letzem Jahr in der Taunusanlage, also quasi auf dem Weg  Aber muß nicht sein, ich war letzes Jahr dort.
> 
> Ob ich von Dtz aus starte hängt in erster Linie von ab wann die Radrenner oben im Taunus sind, ob das zeitlich zu schaffen ist ohne kurz nach Mitternacht zu Hause los zu müssen



Die Billtalhöhe wird diesmal nur einmal angefahren (14:39 h). Dafür gehts wieder über den Feldberg (12:56 h). Ab 11h Flughafen sollte es zu schaffen sein. Oder um 12 h ab Hohemark.

@Sabiii: Kannst gerne mitkommen, wenn's mit dem Knie noch geht, Wird ja eher eine gemütliche Tour mit vielen (Zuschauer)pausen.


----------



## Sabiii (27. April 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Billtalhöhe wird diesmal nur einmal angefahren (14:39 h). Dafür gehts wieder über den Feldberg (12:56 h). Ab 11h Flughafen sollte es zu schaffen sein. Oder um 12 h ab Hohemark.
> 
> @Sabiii: Kannst gerne mitkommen, wenn's mit dem Knie noch geht, Wird ja eher eine gemütliche Tour mit vielen (Zuschauer)pausen.


 
Oh jaaaaaa. Kann halt echt nur relativ langsam machen... .


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Die Billtalhöhe wird diesmal nur einmal angefahren (14:39 h). Dafür gehts wieder über den Feldberg (12:56 h). Ab 11h Flughafen sollte es zu schaffen sein. Oder um 12 h ab Hohemark.


Du hast aber schon mitbekommen, dass die Feldbergwertung hinter dem Feldberg stattfindet und nicht wie die ganzen Jahre vorm Feldberg am Windeck! Das ist also noch ein Stückchen weiter ...

Ich schlag dann mal vor: Wir starten Jeder von @Home und treffen uns an der großen Kreuzung vorm Terminal 2 um 10:30. Dann auf direktem Weg hoch zur Feldbergwertung, rüber zum und auf den Feldberg und schließlich runter zur Billtalhöhe, von dort zurück durch die Frankfurter Parks einschließlich Taunusanlage mit Zielbereich.

*@Sabiii*, bist gern willkommen, aber Du weist auf was Du Dein Knie einlässt!? Wir reden hier von 100KM/1000Hm + X Tour ...


----------



## Andreas (28. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon mitbekommen, dass die Feldbergwertung hinter dem Feldberg stattfindet und nicht wie die ganzen Jahre vorm Feldberg am Windeck! Das ist also noch ein Stückchen weiter ...
> 
> Ich schlag dann mal vor: Wir starten Jeder von @Home und treffen uns an der großen Kreuzung vorm Terminal 2 um 10:30. Dann auf direktem Weg hoch zur Feldbergwertung, rüber zum und auf den Feldberg und schließlich runter zur Billtalhöhe, von dort zurück durch die Frankfurter Parks einschließlich Taunusanlage mit Zielbereich.



Können wir uns an der Aussichtsplattform zur Startbahn West treffen? Du kommst doch bestimmt über Sprendlingen/Buchschlag. Den Radweg den ich mir über Kelsterbach habe berechnen lassen geht schon weit vorher hab. Der Track ist gerade zu Dir unterwegs...

Auf dem Rückweg werde ich nicht über die Taunusanlage fahren, da bei mir 150 km mit 1000 hm momentan nicht drin sind. Du kannst das aber gerne machen. Der Rest Deiner Planung passt.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2011)

Moin Andreas,

habe den Track gerade bekommen, jetzt aber keine Zeit mehr ihn mir anzuschauen, muß ins Geschäft. Eigentlich wollte ich über Neu-Isenburg kommen, aber viele Wege führen nach Rom. 

Wie gesagt, kann mir das erst heute abend in Ruhe anschauen. Bis denn ...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2011)

... so, da bin ich wieder; 

*@Andreas*, Hatte vorhin mal versucht Dich telefonisch zu erreichen, leider ohne Erfolg. 

Hast Du Deinen Track in der Form schon mal abgefahren ?! Ich habe auf Basis von Deinem Track Feintuning betrieben. Zum einem umgeplant vom Reichenbachweg/trail auf den Tillmansweg, Fuchstanz und von dort zur Feldbergwertung. Das was Du hoch zum kleinen Feldberg geplant hast gehört schon zum Reichenbachtrail und das fährst Du garantiert nicht hoch 

Außerdem kannst Du unseren Treffpunkt am Flughafen (Airportring/Abzweig Mörfelder Str.) gut erkennen. Ich denk das ist der beste Kompromis, ich muß nicht unten um den Flughafen rum und Du hast auch kein Umweg, da Du da dann eh lang wolltest.

Und dann habe ich Dir in der Mail noch zwei Tracks angehängt, das sind gute Verbindungsstücke. Und ja die bin ich schon abgefahren. Feine Sachen, der eine: Kocherfels und Viktoriatrail, der andere Orschler Stadtrail und die ganzen Parks Niddapark, Grüneburgpark, Taunusanlage bis zum Main. Einmal quer durchs "grüne" Frankfurt, ja auch das geht.


----------



## Andreas (29. April 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... so, da bin ich wieder;
> 
> *@Andreas*, Hatte vorhin mal versucht Dich telefonisch zu erreichen, leider ohne Erfolg.



Ach Du warst das. Hättest noch 1x klingeln lassen sollen.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hast Du Deinen Track in der Form schon mal abgefahren ?! Ich habe auf Basis von Deinem Track Feintuning betrieben. Zum einem umgeplant vom Reichenbachweg/trail auf den Tillmansweg, Fuchstanz und von dort zur Feldbergwertung. Das was Du hoch zum kleinen Feldberg geplant hast gehört schon zum Reichenbachtrail und das fährst Du garantiert nicht hoch



Die Anfahrt ist mit dem Radtourenplaner berechnet worden. Ich war mich nicht sicher wie man mit dem Rad an der Stelle über den Main kommt.
Abgefahren bin ich die Strecke noch nicht. Den Rest habe ich manuell geplant, war aber nur zur Abschätzung der Kilometer...



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Außerdem kannst Du unseren Treffpunkt am Flughafen (Airportring/Abzweig Mörfelder Str.) gut erkennen. Ich denk das ist der beste Kompromis, ich muß nicht unten um den Flughafen rum und Du hast auch kein Umweg, da Du da dann eh lang wolltest.
> 
> Und dann habe ich Dir in der Mail noch zwei Tracks angehängt, das sind gute Verbindungsstücke. Und ja die bin ich schon abgefahren. Feine Sachen, der eine: Kocherfels und Viktoriatrail, der andere Orschler Stadtrail und die ganzen Parks Niddapark, Grüneburgpark, Taunusanlage bis zum Main. Einmal quer durchs "grüne" Frankfurt, ja auch das geht.



Der Treffpunkt ist ok. Also dann um 10:30 h.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. April 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Der Treffpunkt ist ok. Also dann um 10:30 h.


Alles klar, dann sind wir uns einig  Bis Sonntag ...

Und damit ist die Tour dann auch offizell 

*Public Viewing am Sonntag*

Wir fahren in den Taunus zum "Rund um den Henninger" Rennen, ja ich weis es heist anders ... für mich aber nicht 

ca. 110 KM 1000 HM + X

Treffpunkte: 
Dietzenbach, siehe LMB
Büttelborn, nach Absprache mit Andreas
Airport Ring/Mörfelder Str. 10:30
weitere ggfl. nach Absprache

geplante Strecke: 
(unverbindlich, kann auf Grund von Zeitmangel oder sonstigen Gründen angepasst werden)
Dtz/Airport/Rote Mühle/Königstein/Fuchstanz/Feldbergwertung(viewing)/Feldberg/schwarzerXTrail/rotes+Trail/Biltalhöhe(viewing)/Falkenstein/Kocherfels/Viktoriatrail/Kliniktrail/Oberursel Stdttrail/Alter Flugplatz Bonames/Niddapark/Grüneburgpark/Taunusanlage-Zielbereich(viewing?!)/Main/Dtz

Jede/Jeder ist willkommen
Helm ist Pflicht​
Den teilnehmenden "Jedermännern" wünsch ich viel Spaß und Erfolg. Leider werden wir Euch nicht zu Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## ICM2007 (29. April 2011)

Hi, 
melde mich auch mal wieder zurück. War ne gute Woche in Holland
zum Familientreffen und habe dort einige schöne Trails rund um Amersfoort abgeradelt, bei Traumwetter.

Hier sind die Hardcorler schon wieder am planen zum 1. Mai. 
Sehr schön.

*Ich tanze in den 1. Mai und ruhe mich dann am Sonntag erst mal aus *

Wegen Bulau am 7.5. ist`s eigentlich ok und habe ich im Plan.

Hat jemand Lust morgen ab. 10.00 h  eine lockere große Rodgaurunde mitzufahren?

Geht von mir vom Rollwald, Urberach, Bulau, Diba, Götzenhain, Gravenbruch, Heusenstamm, Steinheim, Alte Fasanerie, Hainburg zurück in den Rodgau.
Bei Interesse schickt mir dann eine PN bis 1/2 10 Uhr morgen.

Ich sehe euch...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggar (30. April 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust morgen ab. 10.00 h  eine lockere große Rodgaurunde mitzufahren?
> 
> Geht von mir vom Rollwald, Urberach, Bulau, Diba, Götzenhain, Gravenbruch, Heusenstamm, Steinheim, Alte Fasanerie, Hainburg zurück in den Rodgau.
> Bei Interesse schickt mir dann eine PN bis 1/2 10 Uhr morgen.
> ...



Schade, ahbe ich leider zu spät gelesen :-(


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2011)

Genialer Tag  Mit Ausnahme vom frühen Aufstehen 

Hätten wir das so geplant hätte es nie geklappt, wir waren exakt 1 Minute vor Ankunft des Feldes an der Feldbergwertung, dann sind wir runter zur Billtalhöhe da war noch weniger los wie an der Feldbergwertung. Mann, Mann wenn ich da an früher denkt, was dort der Bär gesteppt hatte  Nix mehr ... also sind wir auch weiter und runter zur Alten Oper. Auch das Timing hätte nicht besser sein können. Ein paar Minuten vor Rennende waren wir vor Ort und haben den Zieleinlauf gesehen. 

Die Taunustrails brottrocken, außer das berühmte Stück vom roten+Trial. Die 2-3 Meter von den 116000 Meter/1500 Höhenmeter gesamt haben genügt mir mein Rad einzusauen  Also X-Trial, Roters+, Viki und Co. ruckeln einen auf'em 100mm Rush doch ganz ordentlich durch, das ist auf'em Gemini irgendwie entspannter  Seih's drum, im Taunus geht's für mich erst weiter, wenn der Prophet auferstanden ist. Mal schauen wie der sich dann schlägt ...

Ein paar Bilder und ein Vid alles nur übers Moto Defy, also nicht sooo toll, gibt's *hier*


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> dann sind wir runter zur Billtalhöhe da war noch weniger los wie an der Feldbergwertung. Mann, Mann wenn ich da an früher denkt, was dort der Bär gesteppt hatte  Nix mehr ...


Naja, früher war da ja auch ein Würstchenstand und die Profis sind dreimal da lang gekommen! 

Ich bin dafür heute zweimal durch die Frankfurter Innenstadt gedüst. Hat mächtig Spass gemacht. Ich hab ja vor ein paar Jahren schonmal teilgenommen, als das Rennen noch "um den Henningerturm" hiess. Die Strecke gefällt mir aber heute viel besser als damals. Kein Kopfsteinpflaster mehr und auch wenig Stress mit Strassenbahnschienen. 

Das befürchtete Gerangel im dichten Fahrerfeld der Jedermänner blieb für mich aus. Im Gegenteil war ich gerade auf der zweiten Runde ziemlich viel als Solist unterwegs. Etwas Windschatten wäre gerade bei dem Wind heute ganz schön gewesen.



Während des Rennens hatte ich den Eindruck relativ langsam zu sein. Gleich zu Anfang hatte ich ausserdem noch ein technisches Problem. Das Ergebnis war dann doch nicht sooo schlecht. Insofern bin ich mit dem Tag ganz zufrieden. RedRum, wie liefs bei Dir?

Vielleicht lässt sich nächstes Jahr doch mal der ein oder andere Rennerfahrer hier aus dem Thread dazu hinreissen, mal mitzufahren?


----------



## Speedskater (1. Mai 2011)

Ich fand den Tag heute auch toll, meine ätzende Erkältung klingt langsam ab, wir waren beim OGV Worscht essen und haben Barbaras Gartenfräse abgeholt. UNd wenn ich wieder fit bin radeln wir zum Feldberg.


----------



## ICM2007 (1. Mai 2011)

Hi @all,  
schön das die Pro`s hier soviel Spass hatten, und vor allem heil Heim kamen 
Ich habe mir die halbe Nacht die Füsse wundgetanzt und abgerockt mit den "Gypsys" in Neu Isenburg und lag dann ab 1/2 11 heute morgen in der Sonne an einem der Waldorfer Seen  `ne Runde ausruhen.  , denn auch die gestrige Rodgaurunde steckte mir zusätzlich in den Beinen.

@diggar:  sorry, war vielleicht doch zu spontan am späten Abend vorher
das anzukündigen. Ich fahre die Tour aber vielleicht im N8Ride am Donnerstag nochmal wahrscheinlich auch noch weiter, 
mal sehen was meine LAG geplant hat und wie´s mit dem Wetter aussieht.
Gebe aber rechtzeitig Bescheid. 

Ich sehe euch..........


----------



## Andreas (1. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Genialer Tag  Mit Ausnahme vom frühen Aufstehen
> 
> Hätten wir das so geplant hätte es nie geklappt, wir waren exakt 1 Minute vor Ankunft des Feldes an der Feldbergwertung, dann sind wir runter zur Billtalhöhe da war noch weniger los wie an der Feldbergwertung. Mann, Mann wenn ich da an früher denkt, was dort der Bär gesteppt hatte  Nix mehr ... also sind wir auch weiter und runter zur Alten Oper. Auch das Timing hätte nicht besser sein können. Ein paar Minuten vor Rennende waren wir vor Ort und haben den Zieleinlauf gesehen.
> 
> ...



Ich fand es heute auch genial und vor allem habe ich endlich mal wieder die 100 km Grenze geknackt und das noch bei den Höhenmetern.

Auf der Billtalhöhe hat nicht nur die Würstchenbude, sondern der Kuchen- und Getränkestand gefehlt. Ausserdem gab es keine hr3 Moderation und keine Videoleinwand. Erst hatten wir gedacht wir hätten uns verfahren und ein einsame Landstraße erreicht. Die vielen Wohnmobile am Wegesrand hatten gefehlt. 

Eine leckere Bratwurst gab es dafür vor der Oper...

Danke für's Guiden Erdi. Der Weg in die City über den Grüngürtel war super!

NACHTRAG:

Hier gibt es ein paar Bilder von mir:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtb-team-eisbaeren/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (2. Mai 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> RedRum, wie liefs bei Dir?
> 
> Vielleicht lässt sich nächstes Jahr doch mal der ein oder andere Rennerfahrer hier aus dem Thread dazu hinreissen, mal mitzufahren?



Gut lief es. 
Hab mir dieses Jahr überhaupt keinen Stress gemacht, war in den letzten Woche relativ schlecht vorbereitet und nen Abend vorher noch mal ordentlich gegrillt. So wie das vorm Rennen sein muss 
Einmal war es auf der Abfahrt vom Feldberg etwas knapp vor der 90° Kurve und der Hintermann hat dann nur gemeint "dein Bremsgummi hätte man noch 500m weiter hinten riechen können". 
Stürze habe ich allerdings einige gesehen. Sogar in "meiner" Gruppe gab es noch einen Massensturz 5km vorm Ziel.
War ein schöner Rennsonntag 

@Erdi...
das ist mir sogar aufgefallen. Selbst vor zwei Jahren waren bei den Jedermännern noch mehr Zuschauer und Anfeuerer an der Strecke. Schade!


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Mai 2011)

Ich glaub, die Jedermänner leiden da auch unter dem zurückgehenden Interesse am Radsport im Allgemeinen. Und das Profi-Rennen ist ja auch nicht mehr gar so hochkarätig besetzt wie früher. Als Zuschauer möchte man ja seinen Helden zuschauen und sie an der Strecke anfeuern. Keine Helden, keine Zuschauer...

Ich hab mich für August zu den Cyclassics in Hamburg angemeldet. Mal sehen, wie es da so ist.


----------



## diggar (2. Mai 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi @all,
> @diggar:  sorry, war vielleicht doch zu spontan am späten Abend vorher
> das anzukündigen. Ich fahre die Tour aber vielleicht im N8Ride am Donnerstag nochmal wahrscheinlich auch noch weiter,
> mal sehen was meine LAG geplant hat und wie´s mit dem Wetter aussieht.
> ...



N8Ride klingt ganz gut...sofern es in meinem machbaren ist


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2011)

*@alle die ein Renner haben*, ich plane für kommendes WE Samstag eine Fahrt durch den Odenwald zum Parkhof bei Miltenberg 

Gibt's Intressierte


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2011)

Und zum Thema AlpenX liegt auch alles im Plan ... *Part 3* ... geplante Fertigstellung Ende Mai. Dann haben Prophet und ich noch 8 Wochen Zeit uns durch diverse (Taunus)Test- und Traingsfahrten aneinander zu gewöhnen 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ein bisschen nerven muß auch wieder hier sein  ---> *Part 2*


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@alle die ein Renner haben*, ich plane für kommendes WE Samstag eine Fahrt durch den Odenwald zum Parkhof bei Miltenberg
> 
> Gibt's Intressierte


Ja, mich!  Hatte eigentlich schon bei Michael angefragt wie es mit einer gemeinsamen Tour in den Spessart aussieht, doch interessiert bin ich alle mal. Vor allem weil es dort ein lecker Schmakofatz dort gibt! Lass doch mal ein paar Eckdaten hören, dann entscheide ich. Bin allerdings mal wieder beruflich unterwegs, deshalb gibts eine verbindliche Zu- oder Absage erst am späten Freitagabend. 

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja, mich!  ...  Lass doch mal ein paar Eckdaten hören,
> Bikeholic


Ca. 150 KM 1500 HM Start um 11:00 hier in Dtz


----------



## DevilDiver (5. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So der erste N8Ride is rum und dank Sabiii wenigstens nicht allein unterwegs gewesen. Da hatt's noch Verbesserungspotenzial
> 
> Egal, weiter geht's ...
> 
> ...



Hey ich habe mich gerade in eurer Community angemeldet und wollte gleich mal fragen ob ich evtl bei euch mitfahren könnt am Sonntag?
Muss mir nur noch nen neuen Schlauch holen.
Freu mich auf eure Antwort!


----------



## diggar (5. Mai 2011)

DevilDiver schrieb:


> Hey ich habe mich gerade in eurer Community angemeldet und wollte gleich mal fragen ob ich evtl bei euch mitfahren könnt am Sonntag?
> Muss mir nur noch nen neuen Schlauch holen.
> Freu mich auf eure Antwort!


 
Moin DevilDiver!

Schön das du her gefunden hast  Woher bist du wenn man fragen darf?

Glaube du hast da einen älteren Beitrag aufgetan der nicht mehr aktuell ist. Das LMB existiert nicht mehr  Aber einfach immer wieder rein schauen, es gibt immer wieder angebotene Touren wo du dich anschließen kannst.


----------



## ICM2007 (5. Mai 2011)

Hi @all,
leider muss der N8Ride wegen anderen Terminen verschoben werden. 
Bin aber am Samstag auf alle Fälle in Urberach auf`m Waldfestplatz, zum
Biketesten. 

Ich sehe euch........

@diggar:  wieso gibts das LMB nicht mehr?  habe ich was verpasst?
Ich sehe doch noch Einträge dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilDiver (5. Mai 2011)

Ich bin aus Würzburg bin vor 7 Monaten hergezogen und bisher nicht wirklich zum biken gekommen.
Heist das am Sonntag fährt keiner?


----------



## Google (5. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@alle die ein Renner haben*, ich plane für kommendes WE Samstag eine Fahrt durch den Odenwald zum Parkhof bei Miltenberg
> 
> Gibt's Intressierte


Hi Volker. Mit mir wird das nix. Seit dieser Woche gehts wieder jeden Tag mit dem Rad zur Arbeit. Deshalb fahr ich mit Shopper am Samstag erst einmal eine etwas gemäßigtere Rennerunde.

Wie jedes Jahr ist dann bei mir der Sonntag eh der bevorzugte Tourentag, da mir nur der Samstag zum Pausieren bleibt. Also wenn, dann sehen wir uns zukünftig eher Sonntags. Wir sollten uns öfters mal kurzschliessen...Das zur Info

@[email protected] Nach wie vor wird (meistens) am Dienstag und Donnerstag mit dem MTB durch den Spessart getourt. Wer mitmöchte einfach melden  (Irschendwie fehlt mir mom die Zeit für regelmäßige Werbung )

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2011)

*@DevilDiver*, bist immer willkommen. Nur wie schon erwähnt hast Du da ein Tourenangebot aus dem Jan/Feb diesen Jahres rausgekramt. Die Tour steht, zumindest von meiner Seite aus, erst wieder im Herbst/Winter auf dem Programm. Halt hier mitlesen was angeboten wird, entweder nur in Textform oder auch als LMB und wenn's passt mitfahren.

*@Google, Bikeholic etc.*, Sonntag ist Muttertag, deswegen am Samstag. Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob mir für Samstag überhaupt ein Mitfahrer bleibt oder ob ich mich allein in den Parkhof setzen muß


----------



## diggar (5. Mai 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> @diggar:  wieso gibts das LMB nicht mehr?  habe ich was verpasst?
> Ich sehe doch noch Einträge dort



Wollte damit nicht sagen das es den LMB gar nicht mehr gibt. Sondern nur das der gepostete Eintrag von DevilDiver nicht mehr Online ist.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2011)

@Erdi, mit den filigranen Dingern kann ich nix anfangen.

Ich denke ich werde mich am Sonntag bissel im Taunus verfahren.
@DevilDiver, kannst gerne mit radeln. Werden ca. 1000 hm und ca 60 km
lässt sich aber beliebig erweitern.
Start in Karben.


----------



## DevilDiver (5. Mai 2011)

Oh joah habt ihr wohl recht! 
@speedskater ihr Fahrt Dann MTB also richtig im Gelände oder?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Mai 2011)

DevilDiver schrieb:


> Oh joah habt ihr wohl recht!
> @speedskater ihr Fahrt Dann MTB also richtig im Gelände oder?



Es geht erst mal zum einrollen ca. 30 min flach auf Radwegen, und dann über Waldwege Richtung Feldberg und zurück versuche ich die potenzielle Energie zu nutzen und Trails zu fahren, klappt leider nicht immer.
Wenn man bissel Schmackes in den Beinen hat, kann man auch erst zum Altkönig radeln und von dort ein paar Trails runter schraddeln. Dann wieder hoch zum Fuchstanz, isotonisch Getränke einfüllen und übern Feldberg zurück nach Karben. Sind dann ca. 1600 hm.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> * @Google, Bikeholic etc.*, Sonntag ist Muttertag, deswegen am Samstag. Dann lass ich mich mal überraschen, ob mir für Samstag überhaupt ein Mitfahrer bleibt oder ob ich mich allein in den Parkhof setzen muß


 ... da will ich Dich doch nicht alleine 

 lassen.  Bin beim ... 

 ... immer gerne dabei. Um 11:00 Uhr am Kreishaus! 



DevilDiver schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Würzburg bin vor 7 Monaten hergezogen und bisher nicht wirklich zum biken gekommen.
> Heist das am Sonntag fährt keiner?


 Herzlich willkommen! Sonntag wird es bei mir und meiner Perle allerhöchstens eine klitzekleine direkt zum Wirtshausrunde. ... und auch nur dann wenn der Erdi mich morgen *l e b e n*  lässt. Da Sonntag bei mir spontan entschieden wird, werde ich diesbezüglich keinen Eintrag machen. Schau doch einfach ins LMB oder in meine Signatur, vielleicht ist ja was für Dich dabei.

@Phantom-google: Schön das es Dich auch noch gibt! 

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Mai 2011)

Hi Frank, wenn Ihr im Naturfreundhaus einkehrt, sag halt mal bescheid, wann Ihr da seid. Vielleicht kommen wir hin. 

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diggar (6. Mai 2011)

DevilDiver schrieb:


> Ich bin aus Würzburg bin vor 7 Monaten hergezogen und bisher nicht wirklich zum biken gekommen.
> Heist das am Sonntag fährt keiner?



Wie weit ist es von dir nach Langenselbold?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Um 11:00 Uhr am Kreishaus!




... und klar lass ich Dich leben, sonst sitze ich ja wieder allein da  Aber Blumen kriegste deswegen noch lange nicht 

Bis morgen ...


----------



## Speedskater (6. Mai 2011)

Falls noch jemand Lust hat am Sonntag bissel durch den Taunus zu radeln einfach melden.

Start 11:00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## DevilDiver (6. Mai 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Wie weit ist es von dir nach Langenselbold?



1 Stunde und 15 Minuten mit dem Auto!


----------



## Google (7. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Phantom-google: Schön das es Dich auch noch gibt!


Bin hier nicht das einzige Phantom 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Frank, wenn Ihr im Naturfreundhaus einkehrt, sag halt mal bescheid, wann Ihr da seid. Vielleicht kommen wir hin.
> 
> Schönes Wochenende.


Ne, Pause machen wir am Engländer. Da müßten wir so ziemlich genau gegen 12:00 Uhr da sein.

Gruß

Google


----------



## diggar (7. Mai 2011)

DevilDiver schrieb:


> 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten mit dem Auto!



Okay...wir fahren Sonntag um 9:30 Uhr abn Langenselbold. ca. 3 h und 60km durch die Bayerischen Wälder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilDiver (7. Mai 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Okay...wir fahren Sonntag um 9:30 Uhr abn Langenselbold. ca. 3 h und 60km durch die Bayerischen Wälder



Ich hatte jetzt dem Speedskater zugesagt oder fahren wir da alle zusammen?


----------



## Speedskater (7. Mai 2011)

diggar schrieb:


> Okay...wir fahren Sonntag um 9:30 Uhr abn Langenselbold. ca. 3 h und 60km durch die Bayerischen Wälder





DevilDiver schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt dem Speedskater zugesagt oder fahren wir da alle zusammen?



Nee, Taunus ist nicht in Bayern. Diggar, fährt wohl in den Spessart. 
Aber ihr dürft natürlich alle mit in den Taunus kommen.


----------



## trelgne (7. Mai 2011)

Wer kurzfristig für morgen noch Anschluss an eine tolle geführte (kostenlose) Tour mit sehr hohem Trailanteil sucht (Gebiet Lohr-Karlstadt; am Rande des Spessarts):
http://www.spessart-biker.de/forum/v...hp?f=16&t=2405
 Steht auch unter "Last-Minute-Biking"


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Mai 2011)

Hi Volker, 
danke fürs Guiden. Die Tour und das Wetter war ein Traum und der Schmackofatz im Parkhof ebenso. War eine super Tour als Einstieg für meinen neuen Renner! Am Ende kamen 168Km und 1475Hm dabei heraus.  Vielleicht könntest Du die Strecke mal einstellen, das ich nachvollziehen kann wo wir langfuhren. 





Google schrieb:


> Bin hier nicht das einzige Phantom
> 
> Ne, Pause machen wir am Engländer. Da müßten wir so ziemlich genau gegen 12:00 Uhr da sein.
> 
> ...



Ja schon klar! ... bin eben auch selbst beruflich viel unterwegs. 

Die Pause auf dem Engländer das wird bei uns nichts werden, weil wir uns jetzt auf den Weg nach Schönbusch machen. Heute nur lockeres ausfahren, dass reicht mir. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

@alle: Nächste Woche Sonntag gibt es dann eine gemütliche Tour:

Ausfahrt zur Burg Breuberg


Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen! 

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## diggar (8. Mai 2011)

Puhhhh...ich lebe wieder  Wurde heute Vormittag schön ins kalte Wasser geworfen. Nachdem ich bisher immer nur flache Strecken gefahren bin wurde ich heute mit über 70km und über 1000Hm überrascht. Nachdem ich mit meinen allerletzten Reserven daheim angekommen bin musste ich mich erst mal 2h hinlegen und die Beine schonen. Nun geht es wieder 

Bin mächtig stolz auf mich das ich die Tour so gut überstanden habe. 
http://runtastic.com/en/users/Jan-Michael-Luettge/sport-sessions/2540837-mountain-biking-2011-05-08

Jetzt habe ich nur ein Problem. Den Hahnenkamm runter wurde meine Bremsen etwas stark beantsprucht. Das heißt sie sind jetzt dunkel angelaufen und die Hinterbremse quitsch beim Bremsen. Muss ich die Bremsen oder <Beläge tauschen oder ist das normal?

Danke für die Tipss. Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Google (8. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja schon klar! ... bin eben auch selbst beruflich viel unterwegs.


Dich mein ich gar nicht ...Wie gesagt, es gibt genügend davon....





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die Pause auf dem Engländer das wird bei uns nichts werden, weil wir uns jetzt auf den Weg nach Schönbusch machen. Heute nur lockeres ausfahren, dass reicht mir. .


Wir sind doch eh gestern gefahren 


Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle: Nächste Woche Sonntag gibt es dann eine gemütliche Tour.


Schau mal nach Deinem Eintrag. Der 14.05. ist ein Samstag 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest Du die Strecke mal einstellen, das ich nachvollziehen kann wo wir langfuhren.


Ne so auf die schnelle nicht, habe die Tour niergens online gestellt.


Google schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Deinem Eintrag. Der 14.05. ist ein Samstag
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


Ich glaub wir haben von Samstag gesprochen, aber mir eh egal. Ich bin so oder so dabei und soll einwenig mitguiden


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Mai 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Schau mal nach Deinem Eintrag. Der 14.05. ist ein Samstag
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir haben von Samstag gesprochen, aber mir eh egal. Ich bin so oder so dabei und soll einwenig mitguiden



Ja, Samstag ist schon richtig. So habe ich die Tour auch für den ADFC freigegeben und da steht sie im Jahresprogrammheft. Einige von den ADFC`lern wollen sich wohl auch anschließen.

@google: Bist Du auch dabei? Wird vermutlich für Dich eine sehr gemütliche Spaßausfahrt.

@Erdi: Falls wir die Otzberg auf dem Weg zur Breuberg mit einschließen und zurück über die Lange Schneise fahren, kommen wir dann mit 110Km und ca. 700Hm hin? Fürchte nämlich, dass ich da zu optimistisch war. Sonst müßten wir bei der Basisrunde, wie ursprünglich geplant bleiben.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Falls wir die Otzberg auf dem Weg zur Breuberg mit einschließen und zurück über die Lange Schneise fahren, kommen wir dann mit 110Km und ca. 700Hm hin? Fürchte nämlich, dass ich da zu optimistisch war. Sonst müßten wir bei der Basisrunde, wie ursprünglich geplant bleiben.


Wohl kaum. Zum Vergleich: meine 2 Burgentour (Wartturm, Sausteige, Breuburg, Heubach, Otzberg), bei der Ihr im März ausgestiegen seit waren am Ende ab/bis Dtz. 106 KM 1400 HM.

Aber genau sagen kann ich's nicht. Ich weis ja nicht wo Du überhaupt langkommst. Wenn's am Main ist und Du in Obernburg ins Mömlingtal einbiegt schneidest Du ja genügend HM aus. Dann könnt's mit einem Aufstieg zur Breuburg und dann rüber zur Otze hinkommen ...


----------



## loti (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo Bikeholic,
ich würde mit einigen Leuten aus Dreieich dazu kommen. 
Gibt es ein spätere Möglichkeit als die Kiliansbrücke, wo wir uns treffen könnten?
Quer durch den Kreis Offenbach möchte ich nicht unbedingt gondeln.
Schönen Gruß
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IronShit (12. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen! 

Wie sehen eure Wochenendpläne aus?
Hätte gleich zwei Veranstaltungshinweise 

Samstag 14.05.2011:
Critical Mass in Hanau 
Treffpunkt ist der Marktplatz um 16.00 Uhr

Sonntag will ich dann zur RTF nach Klein-Grotzenburg
Die lange Strecke hat ca 115km, Höhenmeter scheinen sich eher in Grenzen zu halten.
Bis 10 Uhr ist der "Start" geöffnet. Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, ich will um 9 Uhr am Schloss Philippsruh in Hanau Kesselstadt starten...

ride on!
m!


----------



## BlackTrek (12. Mai 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Sonntag will ich dann zur RTF nach Klein-Grotzenburg
> Die lange Strecke hat ca 115km, Höhenmeter scheinen sich eher in Grenzen zu halten.
> Bis 10 Uhr ist der "Start" geöffnet. Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, ich will um 9 Uhr am Schloss Philippsruh in Hanau Kesselstadt starten...
> 
> ...



Mist! Nicht nur dass ich erkältet bin, sondern auch schon wieder unterwegs. Da wär ich gern mitgefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Mai 2011)

loti schrieb:


> Gibt es ein spätere Möglichkeit als die Kiliansbrücke, wo wir uns treffen könnten?


Nicht später, aber früher 

Ich weis nicht wann @Bikeholic von seiner Dienstreise zurück kommt und hier posten kann. Deswegen im Vorgriff auf seine Antwort schon mal das was wir heute morgen abgesprochen haben.

*Treffpunkt: Kreishaus Dietzenbach 11:15
*
Dann geht's entlang des R5 zur Otze, dran vorbei und rüber zur Breuburg, bzw. zur Pause in den Sophienhof. Ab dort übernimmt Bikeholic dann seine Tour wieder


----------



## loti (12. Mai 2011)

erdi01,
also so ganz verstehe ich den Zeitplan nicht.
Wenn ein Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr 10 an der Kiliansbrücke in Dettingen ist,
wie will bikeholic um 11 Uhr 15 in Dietzenbach sein?
Natürlich ist 11 Uhr 15 in Dietzenbach für uns Dreieicher angenehmer.
Von daher fände ich den Treff- und Zeitpunkt gut.
Grüße
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Mai 2011)

loti schrieb:


> erdi01,
> also so ganz verstehe ich den Zeitplan nicht.
> Wenn ein Treffpunkt um 11 Uhr 10 an der Kiliansbrücke in Dettingen ist,
> wie will bikeholic um 11 Uhr 15 in Dietzenbach sein?
> ...


Hi Loti,
der Treffpunkt an der Kiliansbrücke fällt mangels Mitfahrer die dort einsteigen wollen aus. Habe mit Erdi abgesprochen, dass wir uns am Kreishaus treffen, um Dir und Deinen Leuten ein Stück entgegen zu kommen.  Die Tour verläuft dann zuerst mit Erdis Navigation an der Otzberg vorbei zur Breuberg bzw. zum Sophienhof. Auf der Rückfahrt geht es dann über Radheim, Wartturm, Schaafheim zurück nach Hanau.

*Startpunkt am Kreishaus in Dietzenbach um 11: 15 Uhr*. 

Hoffentlich hällt Samstag das Wetter! 

Bis Samstag
Bikeholic


----------



## diggar (12. Mai 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Samstag 14.05.2011:
> Critical Mass in Hanau
> Treffpunkt ist der Marktplatz um 16.00 Uhr
> 
> ...



Servus IronShit,

deine beiden Hinweise machen Lust auf mehr. Nun zum Sonntag. Ist das für Rennräder oder können auch MTBs starten? Für mich würde die 75km Tour in Frage kommen 

Aber vor Sonntag kommt ja noch Samstag. Was kann ich mir unter "Critical Mass in Hanau" vorstellen? Hab mal versucht es zu googlen, leider Erfolglos :-( Vielleicht kannst mir mal paar Streckeninfos dazu geben


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2011)

Guten Morgen. Hat jemand schon mal den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig abgefahren oder grundsätzliche Infos wie er sich mit dem MTB bewältigen läßt? 

Für Infos schon mal danke im Voraus.


----------



## IronShit (13. Mai 2011)

Guten morgen,

bei der *Critical Mass* geht es um der Radfahren in der Stadt im allgemeinen. Ziel ist es im Prinzip sich die Straße mit dem Rad anzueignen und so zu verdeutlichen, dass auch RadfahrerInnen ein "Recht auf die Straße" haben, auch wenn (bzw gerade weil) das allzu oft durch die motorisierten VerkehrsteilnehmerInnen in Frage gestellt wird. Klingt jetzt irgendwie bescheuert theoretisch.
Praktisch heißt das, es wird sich an einem verabredeten Punkt (in diesem Fall 16.00, Marktplatz Hanau) getroffen und dann eine zufällig zustande kommende Runde durch die Stadt gefahren. Zufällig ist das ganze, weil vorher keine Route ausgemacht wird, sondern eben diejenigen, die gerade an der Spitze fahren entscheiden, wo es lang geht. 
Rechtlich sieht das so aus, dass ab einem geschlossenen Verband von 16 (13?) RadlerInnen Anspruch auf eine Fahrbahn der Straße besteht. Autos dürfen in den Verband nicht einfahren. Wenn eine Ampel auf "Rot" springt, während die Gruppe dabei ist diese zu überqueren ist es den FahrerInnen, die sich noch vor der Ampel befinden erlaubt, diese noch zu überqueren. Das ist insbesondere bei größeren Gruppen wichtig.
Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen mal bei der Critical Mass vorbei zu gucken und gemeinsam durch die Stadt zu cruisen...

Zu Sonntag:
RTF ist erstmal eine Rennradveranstaltung - aber es wird sich dir natürlich in den Weg stellen, wenn du die Runde auf deinem MTB drehen möchtest. Ist halt die Frage, ob du Spaß daran haben wirst die ganze Zeit auf der Straße unterwegs zu sein...

@black trek: dann halt ein anderes mal - der RTF Kalender ist schließlich mehr als reichhaltig gefüllt...

Also ein schönes Wochenende euch allen!
m!


----------



## diggar (13. Mai 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> 
> bei der *Critical Mass* geht es um der Radfahren in der Stadt im allgemeinen. Ziel ist es im Prinzip sich die Straße mit dem Rad anzueignen und so zu verdeutlichen, dass auch RadfahrerInnen ein "Recht auf die Straße" haben, auch wenn (bzw gerade weil) das allzu oft durch die motorisierten VerkehrsteilnehmerInnen in Frage gestellt wird. Klingt jetzt irgendwie bescheuert theoretisch.
> Praktisch heißt das, es wird sich an einem verabredeten Punkt (in diesem Fall 16.00, Marktplatz Hanau) getroffen und dann eine zufällig zustande kommende Runde durch die Stadt gefahren. Zufällig ist das ganze, weil vorher keine Route ausgemacht wird, sondern eben diejenigen, die gerade an der Spitze fahren entscheiden, wo es lang geht.
> ...


 
Moin Moin,

vielen Dank für die aufschlußreiche Erklärung 

Da sich aber bei mir immer etwas im Kalender tut habe ich Samstag nun doch keine Zeit...was ich aber sehr schade finde. Weil bei einem *Critical Mass* würde ich gerne mal mitfahren. Ist sowas öfters ab Hanau?

Da ich kein Rennradfahrer bin und auch nicht wirklich lust auf eine Asphalt-Strecke habe werde ich mir für Sonntag noch was anderes suchen...müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (13. Mai 2011)

@IronShit: Danke für den Kalender! Da wird sich sicher was finden.

@Diggar: Die Mountainbikeausfahrten heissen "CTF". Ich glaube, die Abkürzung soll Country touren Fahrt oser sowas bedeuten. Stehen auch in dem kalender. Es gibt hier in der Nähe (Sulzbach/Spessart) auch eine permanente CTF, die ausgeschildert ist. Die könnte man eigentlich auch mal wieder in Angriff nehmen...


----------



## Google (13. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @google: Bist Du auch dabei?


 Ich werds am Sonntag versuchen.

Gruß

Google


----------



## loti (14. Mai 2011)

DAs war eine schöne Tour heute von bikeholic und erdi01.
Die Kilometerangaben und Höhenmeter stimmen nur bedingt. Bei mir war es am Ende 119 km und 1080 Hm.
Hier mal zwei Bilder-
eines von der Pause im Sophienhof
und dann Andreas bei seiner Lieblingsbeschäftigung - Platten flicken
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2011)

Mit 100,1 KM hatte ich gestern eine Punktlandung. Die HM waren auch ein paar mehr als angedacht, aber sonst war alles wie geplant. Heute mal zum Wellmann-Schaufenster geradelt in der Hoffnung mal ein neues Jekyll live zu sehen. Habe keins gesehen  ... war glaub aber auch besser so  

Dafür aber schöne Rotwilds, RX-irgendwas stand glaub drauf. Sehen auch geil aus  *@RedRum*, ist so ein Rahmen für Lefty bzw Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Mai 2011)

loti schrieb:


> DAs war eine schöne Tour heute von bikeholic und erdi01.


 Ja, ich fand die Tour auch schön! Bei mir waren es 119 km und 930 Höhenmeter. Damit lag ich leider 180 HM über der im IBC veröffentlichten Angabe. Doch wir hatten die Tour ja auch abgeändert um statt Dettingen, Dietzenbach als Treffpunkt einzuplanen. ... und die Otze haben wir, weil es so gut passte eben auch mit einbezogen. ... was wäre die Welt ohne Flexibilität!   Trotzdem gelobe ich Besserung! 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Mit 100,1 KM hatte ich gestern eine Punktlandung. Die HM waren auch ein paar mehr als angedacht, aber sonst war alles wie geplant. Heute mal zum Wellmann-Schaufenster geradelt in der Hoffnung mal ein neues Jekyll live zu sehen. Habe keins gesehen  ... war glaub aber auch besser so


Habe heute einen gemütlichen Hahnenkammausflug gemacht und eine kleine Zu-Fuß-Trailkontrolle am Hahnenkamm vollzogen. Waren wieder einige nette Trails dabei, die demnächst unter die Stollen genommen werden.  Im Übrigen hat es am Hahnenkamm geregnet und ich war froh das Radel zu Hause gelassen zu haben.

Sei froh das der Wellmann nicht alles ausstellt, sonst würdest Du Dir die Nase nur noch an der Scheibe plattdrücken oder müßtest bald eine Fahrradlagerhalle anmieten. 

Steht der Rennerplan für Samstag, sonst würde ich eine Geländetour planen? Möchte wenn möglich am Samstag nichts ganz so hartes radeln, da ich abends auf einen Polterabend eingeladen bin.

Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sei froh das der Wellmann nicht alles ausstellt, sonst würdest Du Dir die Nase nur noch an der Scheibe plattdrücken oder müßtest bald eine Fahrradlagerhalle anmieten.
> 
> Steht der Rennerplan für Samstag, sonst würde ich eine Geländetour planen? Möchte wenn möglich am Samstag nichts ganz so hartes radeln, da ich abends auf einen Polterabend eingeladen bin.
> 
> ...


Na ja ausstellen würde der schon wenn er eins hätte. Die 2011 Produktion ist schon seit Wochen ausverkauft. CD kommt mit der Rahmenproduktion nicht hinterher und Fox mit den speziellen Dämpfern. Das ich eigentlich auch ein Jekyll will steht außer Frage, nur ob ich diesen speziellen Dämpfer will !? Der ist mit ca. 700g sackschwer und wenn der mal was hatt oder einfach nur zur Wartung muß, dann steht die Karre. Einfach ein andern Dämpfer reinhängen is beim Jek nämlich nicht.

Trotzdem ist das Ding einfach nur ENDGEIL, kann mich nicht entscheiden ob mir das grüne oder das schwarze im Vid besser gefällt  

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21444060"]Einfach nur GEIL und ich meine nicht nur das Jekyll !!![/ame]

Aber im Moment bechäftigt mich eh noch was anderes ... der Prophet 

Thema Renner: genauer geplant habe ich noch nix, außer das es eine Renner-Tour geben soll, aber erstmal Wetterbericht abwarten ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedRum05 (16. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dafür aber schöne Rotwilds, RX-irgendwas stand glaub drauf. Sehen auch geil aus  *@RedRum*, ist so ein Rahmen für Lefty bzw Doppelbrückengabel freigegeben



Du meinst die Allmountain Modelle R.X1 bzw. R.X2 ?!
ALL MOUNTAIN

Generell könntest du eine Lefty bzw. Doppelbrückengabel fahren. Federweg dann aber "nur" bis 150mm und auf die Einbaulänge achten. Die verbaute FOX Talas hat 521mm. Lefty?
Hoffe das hilft dir weiter Erdi? Vielleicht dann bald als glücklicher Rotwild Kunde...


----------



## Sabiii (16. Mai 2011)

Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Allmountain Modelle R.X1 bzw. R.X2 ?!
> ALL MOUNTAIN
> 
> Generell könntest du eine Lefty bzw. Doppelbrückengabel fahren. Federweg dann aber "nur" bis 150mm und auf die Einbaulänge achten. Die verbaute FOX Talas hat 521mm. Lefty?
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter Erdi? Vielleicht dann bald als glücklicher Rotwild Kunde...



Ja, das meine ich. Kurzfristig steht keine "Palastrevolution" an, aber mittelfristig ist's nicht vollends ausgeschlossen ... steht zumindest schon auf Platz 2 nach dem Jekyll. Und wenn, Aufbau natürlich mit der 140mm Lefty. Die steckt jetzt im Propheten, der ist jetzt schon mal zum "Laufrad" mutiert ...




"Laufrad" von erdi01 auf Flickr



Sabiii schrieb:


> Juhuuuuuuuuuuuuu!



Na die OP haste ja hinter Dir, wann geht's mim Rad wieder los ..? Ab einem gewissen Heilungsgrad ist das lockere radeln für die weitere Genesung ja eher nütz- statt hinderlich


----------



## Sabiii (17. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na die OP haste ja hinter Dir, wann geht's mim Rad wieder los ..? Ab einem gewissen Heilungsgrad ist das lockere radeln für die weitere Genesung ja eher nütz- statt hinderlich



Drainage is zum Glück schon draußen, morgen kommt die Ganzbeinschiene ab und ich fang mit KG an. Die OP is morgen dann genau eine Woche her und ich denke in ca. 3 Wochen darf ich locker wieder anfangen. So war es jedenfalls beim linken Knie... . 

Ich freu mich soooo! Dreh hier daheim noch durch... .


----------



## Google (18. Mai 2011)

So langsam nimmt Dein Alpenhobel ja Gestalt an  Dann wird aber schön geübt, Gelle?

Wir sind schon schwer dabei. Vorwiegend unter der Woche fahren wir in unserem Gebiet die extremeren Passagen um einfach wieder mehr Routine und Praxis zu erhalten. Am Hahnenkamm gibts aber noch 2 kleine Abschnitte wo ich mir noch ein bisserl ins Hemd mache Einen davon werde ich wohl nie fahren, ist mir persönlich einfach zu gefährlich. Aber wie gesagt Erdi01: Die 10 Tausender, die von Bikealpin angeboten werden, sind nicht so extrem schwierig, dass man sie nicht fahren könnte. Wenn Du Taunustrails fährst oder eben ausgesuchte Hahnekammtouren, etc., ist man allemal gewappnet. Selbst ohne großes Technikprimborium (richtig geschrieben?) kann man den Cross fahren. In der Gruppe gibt es doch tatsächlich vernünftige Leute, die einfach absteigen wenns ihnen zu haarig wird 

Hab ich Rennertour gehört?? Bei uns ist eine Tour zum Hoherodskopf im Gespräch, circa 150 Km, 1500 Hm. Vielleicht können wir uns ja kurzschliessen, ggfls. uns auch bei Dir anschliessen wenn Deine Route günstig bei uns in der Nähe vorbeikommt.

@Sabii,  Bald darfst Du wieder!

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2011)

Google schrieb:


> So langsam nimmt Dein Alpenhobel ja Gestalt an  Dann wird aber schön geübt, Gelle?


Wie, was, üben ... ich dachte ich setzt mich einfach auf den Prophet und schweb über allem  

Komisch, ob's am Aufbau mit 2,25ziger Walzen, dem Low-Rizer oder der großen Lefty liegt. Irgendwie hatt ich so ein Prophet nicht sooo wuchtig in Erinnerung. Aber gut, sonst liegt alles im Plan. Ich fang gleich an die Bremse dranzubastel. Wenn er dann fertig ist, geht's auf die Taunustrails. Die werden mich dieses Jahr mehr sehen wie die letzen 5 Jahre zusammen.

Eure Hahnenkammtrails lass ich mir dann auch gern mal zeigen, falls Ihr Euer Geheimtraining mal unterbrecht 



> Hab ich Rennertour gehört?? Bei uns ist eine Tour zum Hoherodskopf im Gespräch, circa 150 Km, 1500 Hm. Vielleicht können wir uns ja kurzschliessen, ggfls. uns auch bei Dir anschliessen wenn Deine Route günstig bei uns in der Nähe vorbeikommt.



Is ja lustig, ich dachte auch an Hoherodskopf oder Frammersbach. Was von beidem ist mir eigentlich wurscht, ob SA oder SO auch. Gerade stört mich nur der Wetterbericht, ist deutlich schlechter geworden für's WE. Warm aber starke Gewitter


----------



## Google (18. Mai 2011)

Wetter hin oder her..Bei mir geht bekanntermaßen nur der Sonntag, es sei denn es regnet Backsteine. Aber ganz so schlimm mit der Prognose siehts nun auch noch nicht aus. Mal abwarten. Ich denke wenns ne Zusteigmöglichkeit und ne nette Pause gibt, ists Shopper sicher auch egal ob Hohrodskopf oder Frammersbach. Den Kopf bin ich persönlich schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren, mir ist es aber schnuppe. Hauptsache Bewegung 

Geheimtraining?? Also gefahren wird bei uns an den üblichen Tagen zur üblichen Zeit und jeder kann GERNE mitfahren...Wie schon mehrer Male geschrieben.......Wenn er/sie sich denn auch meldet 

Man sieht sich


----------



## Speedskater (18. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn er dann fertig ist, geht's auf die Taunustrails. Die werden mich dieses Jahr mehr sehen wie die letzen 5 Jahre zusammen.



Sach mal bescheid, ich such immer Patienten die mit mir im Taunus rumradeln.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Mai 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Wetter hin oder her..Bei mir geht bekanntermaßen nur der Sonntag, es sei denn es regnet Backsteine. Aber ganz so schlimm mit der Prognose siehts nun auch noch nicht aus. Mal abwarten.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Mir ist der Wetterbericht für's WE noch zu ungewiss, als dass ich mich jetzt für was festlegen würde. Momentan schaut der SA besser aus ... 

Und Euer "Geheimtraing" unter der Woche ist für mich bekanntermaßen ja nix, also wenn mal Hahnenkammtrails dann am WE.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Sach mal bescheid, ich such immer Patienten die mit mir im Taunus rumradeln.


Ich werde hier posten wenn's soweit ist.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen,
weil aktuell das Wetter am Wochenende eher Samstag gut ausschaut, werde ich wohl den Samstag zum Radeln favorisieren. Hat Samstag noch jemand Lust zu Radeln? Werde entweder um 10:30 Uhr mit einigen Radlern in Alzenau auf eine "sehr gemütliche" WAB-Ausfahrt starten oder selbst ein "lustiges Hahnenkamm auf und ab" veranstalten (ca. 3x rauf, ca. 3x traillastig runter / Pause am Hahnenkamm oder im Naturfreundehaus oder an anderer Stelle). 

Mitfahrer willkommen.

Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2011)

*@Bikeholic*, für's Hahnenkamm auf und ab ist's noch zu früh, da soll der Prophet mit, und was verstehe ich unter lockerm WAB-Rollen. Gegen locker habe ich (noch) nix. Mein "Trainigsprogramm" startet erst wieder im Juni ...

Und da fällt mir glatt dieses Taubertal-Irgenwas-Dings ein. So ne richtig lange GA1 Runde würde eigentlich gut in mein "Traingsprogramm" passen. Wie waren da nochmal die Daten, ich glaub ich mache da mit


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, für's Hahnenkamm auf und ab ist's noch zu früh, da soll der Prophet mit, und was verstehe ich unter lockerm WAB-Rollen. Gegen locker habe ich (noch) nix. Mein "Trainigsprogramm" startet erst wieder im Juni ...



Der Michael startet um 10:30 Uhr ab Alzenau zu einer ca. 60-80Km Runde mit Höhenmetern. Seine Bekannte ist dabei und normalerweise ist das Tempo sehr gemütlich mit diversen Stopps und Banksitzpausen. ... ich weiß nur nicht ob ich es bis 10:30 Uhr nach Alzenau schaffe, weil ich morgens erst noch etwas zu erledigen habe. Gegebenenfalls würde ich um 9:45 Uhr ab Steinheim starten.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und da fällt mir glatt dieses Taubertal-Irgenwas-Dings ein. So ne richtig lange GA1 Runde würde eigentlich gut in mein "Traingsprogramm" passen. Wie waren da nochmal die Daten, ich glaub ich mache da mit


Hierzu habe ich Dir eine Pin gesendet!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Der Michael startet um 10:30 Uhr ab Alzenau zu einer ca. 60-80Km Runde mit Höhenmetern. Seine Bekannte ist dabei und normalerweise ist das Tempo sehr gemütlich mit diversen Stopps und Banksitzpausen. ... ich weiß nur nicht ob ich es bis 10:30 Uhr nach Alzenau schaffe, weil ich morgens erst noch etwas zu erledigen habe. Gegebenenfalls würde ich um 9:45 Uhr ab Steinheim starten.
> 
> 
> Hierzu habe ich Dir eine Pin gesendet!


Danke ist angekommen. Oh je, die frühe Startzeit hatte ich schon wieder ganz ausgeblendet. Das muß so sein, oder ..?

Also ich bleib jetzt auch bei SA und beim Renner. Falls Du 10:30 Alzenau nicht schaffst, schaffst Du ja vllt 12:30 Dtz. Ich starte zu einer mittleren ODW Runde ca. 75 KM 750 HM ab/bis Dtz. Falls Du mit willst oder sonst wer einfach hier melden ...

Für die großen Runden (Hoherodskopf, Frammersbach, Hafenlohrtal, ODW-X etc.) möchte ich gutes Wetter vorhergesagt haben, also kein Regen und erstrecht keine Gewitter 

Viel Spaß allen, bei was auch immer ...


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Der Michael startet um 10:30 Uhr ab Alzenau zu einer ca. 60-80Km Runde mit Höhenmetern. Seine Bekannte ist dabei und normalerweise ist das Tempo sehr gemütlich mit diversen Stopps und Banksitzpausen. ... ich weiß nur nicht ob ich es bis 10:30 Uhr nach Alzenau schaffe, weil ich morgens erst noch etwas zu erledigen habe. Gegebenenfalls würde ich um 9:45 Uhr ab Steinheim starten.



Tut das Not, dass ihr immer so früh startet.
Wenn ihr später startet wäre ich auch dabei.
Hahnenkamm-Trails runterschraddeln wäre auch wieder mal nett.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Mai 2011)

Das ist nur eine Tour wo ich mich selbst dranhänge, deshalb ist es diesmal so früh! Naja gut, ich starte auch selbst oft so früh. Heute geht es aber nicht anders, weil wir heute Spätnachmittag wieder verplant sind. 

@Erdi: Das mit dem Renner machen wir ein andermal. Speedskater und ich starten um 10:30 Uhr ab Druckhaus zu einer trailigen Hahnenkamm-Erkundungsrunde, die wir gerne auch mit dem Propheten irgendwann mal radeln können.

Allen viel Spaß am Wochenende.

Bis bald im Wald.

Bikeholic


----------



## shopper (21. Mai 2011)

@Bikeholic,Würde gerne mit fahren, könnte um 11:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz sei.


Gruß Shopper


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Mai 2011)

shopper schrieb:


> @Bikeholic,Würde gerne mit fahren, könnte um 11:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz sei.
> 
> 
> Gruß Shopper



11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz ist OK!


----------



## shopper (21. Mai 2011)

Alles klar, bin um 11:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz.


Gruß Shopper


----------



## Speedskater (21. Mai 2011)

Das war heute wieder mal eine sehr geile Tour.
Hahnenkamm hoch und runter, immer wieder und so kamen 63 km und 1400 hm zusammen.





Und hier noch als 3D Grafik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (22. Mai 2011)

Super Grafik! Da sind wir ja mal wieder einige schöne Trails abgeradelt. Und dass bei SUPER Wetter. 

... neben mir höre ich jemanden grummeln und erhalte gerade die Auflage eine erneute Runde anzusetzen und zwar, wenn der Jemand nicht arbeiten muß!


----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2011)

Moin Bikeholic,

um die Grafik zu erzeugen habe ich mir erst mal GPS-Track-Analyse aus dem Zwischennetz runtergeladen. 

Wollen wir mal für nächstes Wochenende eine Taunusrunde einplanen?
Auf dem Weg in den Taunus kommen wir auch an einem Naturfreundehaus vorbei  
Ich würde dann auch einen LMB-Eintrag machen.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Mai 2011)

Nächstes Wochenende bin ich komplett lahmgelegt! Der Hochzeitsmarathon geht in seine Endphase! Falls wir nicht spontan (wetterabhängig) wegfahren sollten, was durchaus sein könnte, könnten ich/wir Himmelfahrt oder den 03.06. sowie den 04.06.. Kann das jedoch nur kurzfristig entscheiden!


----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2011)

Ich war heute noch mal auf dem Feldberg und ich bin noch nicht mal nass geworden. Das Höhenprofil schaut so aus. Sind 65km und 1200 hm zusammen gekommen.


----------



## ICM2007 (24. Mai 2011)

Hi Leuts,
auch mal wieder da........

Biete morgen abend ab 19.00 h ab S-Bahnstation Rodgau Rollwald
einen N8Ride an. (Hoffe das Wetter hält)

Ca. 2-3 Std. über den Rodgaurundweg, Urberach-Bulau, Gravenbruch,
OF- HU- Steinheim, Hainhausen und wieder in den Rodgau.

speed: low-bis normal
distance: ca. 60-70 km

Wer Lust hat, meldet sich über LMB an. 

Ich sehe euch...............


----------



## Andreas (25. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

ich wollte mich nach meinem Malle Urlaub auch mal wieder melden und einen kleinen Bericht für die März Malleristies abgeben.

Im Mai sind noch genauso viele Rennradler unterwegs wie im März. Nur gegen Ende Mai wird die Hürzeler Station immer weiter abgebaut. 

Vorteile im Mai: In der Regel ist man besser trainiert - Sa Calobra war eine Vergnügungsfahrt. 
Es ist wärmer, wobei die das ganze schon sehr an der Grenze ist. 25-27 Grad im Mai kamen mir wegen der Schwüle schon sehr heiss vor. Wellness findet im superklaren Meer statt. Die Radklamotten sind im Hotel allerdings nur nach Aktivierung der Klimaanlage richtig trocken geworden. Im Mai liegen die Flug- und Hotelpreise wie im März.

Weil die Familie dabei war, haben wir uns das Hotel Alcudia Park ausgesucht. Es liegt direkt am Meer und der Radkeller war drei Stockwerke unter uns. Das Essen war sehr lecker. Die grosse Hürzeler Station ist 300 m entfernt im Hotel Playa de Muro.

Ich bin erstmals den Küstenklassiker gefahren. Der erste Abschnitt ist ja wirklich traumhaft. Den Anstieg ab Soller zum Puig Major hatte ich ja noch von 2007 schlecht in Erinnerung *würg*

Vielleicht habt ihr auch mal Lust im Mai zu fahren. Im März bin ich eher auf Ski fahren eingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (25. Mai 2011)

Hi nochmal,
keine Meldung trotz des Superwetters,
Na,....... bin dann mal weg........

Ich seh euch.........


----------



## loti (26. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich mache am Samstag eine MTB-Tour im Spessart.
Hier die Details:

Samstag, 28.5.2011
MTB-Tour auf dem Eselsweg
130 km, 1300 Höhenmeter
Abfahrt:
8 Uhr 45   Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
9 Uhr 30   mit dem Zug vom Südbahnhof
                 nach Heigenbrücken
10 Uhr 30  MTB-Tour über den Eselweg zum
                  Kloster Engelberg (Pause)
Durch die Weinberge am Main nach Wörth.
Von Wörth durch den Odenwald nach Dreieich
Rückkehr ca. 19 Uhr  
Grüße
loti


----------



## Sakir (26. Mai 2011)

huhu


Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht habt ihr auch mal Lust im Mai zu fahren.


wäre mal eine Alternative 
2012 wird kommen... *g*

Michael


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2011)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich mache am Samstag eine MTB-Tour im Spessart.
> 
> Samstag, 28.5.2011
> ...


Loti, wenn ich Zeit hätte wäre ich dabei!   

Dir/Euch viel Spaß.

Bis bald im Wald.

Bikeholic


----------



## Sabiii (27. Mai 2011)

Juhuuuu,

in knapp zwei Wochen darf ich wieder anfangen. 

Hat Jem. Lust auf langweilige Grundlage?


----------



## IronShit (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo mal wieder...

...und wieder einmal ein Hinweis auf eine RTF 

Diesmal zu humanen Uhrzeiten - Beginn ist am Samstag (28.05.) um 13 Uhr in Nieder-Erlenbach
Es stehen Strecken zwischen 45 und 156km zur Auswahl

Ich werde wahrscheinlich so gegen 12.30 am Schloss in Kesselstadt losfahren, dürften ca 20km bis Nieder-Erlenbach sein. 
Mehr Infos gibts hier
Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, sagt doch nochmal kurz bescheid...

ride on!
m!


----------



## loti (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
die Tour
Samstag, 28.5.2011 - MTB-Tour auf dem Eselsweg
fällt aus!
Ich habe dieses Jahr die Krankheitsseuche. Diesmal spielt mein Magen nicht mit. Momentan muß ich die Entfernung zum WC sehr gering halten.
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2011)

Dann erst mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2011)

*@Andreas*, wo sind Bilder !? Also ich bin nicht auf März festgelegt. Selbst im November lässt sich dort gut aushalten 

*@Loti*, Hoffe Du hast Dir nicht dieses oberbösartige da eingefangen. Gute Besserung! Echt schade , ich hatte die Woche mit Hochdruck meinen Propheten vorangetrieben, dass der morgen seine Jungfernfahrt auf dem Eselsweg hätte machen können. Er hätte jetzt gekonnt, nachdem ich gerade die 8-fach XTR Kassette mit meiner zweiten auf dem Scaplel quergetauscht habe. Die war nämlich noch nahezu neu im Gegensatz zur schon deutlich mehr genutzen, die ich erst auf den Propheten geschraubt hatte. Neue Kette und "alte" Kassette zickte zu sehr, aber jetzt passt's  Und die Alte zusammen mit der alten Kette vom Scalpel wird jetzt niedergeritten bis nix mehr geht und dann entsorgt. Und dann habe ich auch endlich mal einen Grund das Scalpel auf 2x10 umzurüsten  

*@Sabiii*, ab Juni geht's bei mir in die heise Phase bezüglich Alpen-X. Unter der Woche ist bei mir dann nur GA angesagt, am WE dann HM und Technik.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2011)

Moin moin,

hat jemand Lust am Samstag durch den Taunus zu radeln?
ca. 1000 hm, 60 km, paar Trails runterschraddeln, das volle Programm?
Vor 12:00 Uhr werde ich nicht starten.
Einfach melden.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Mai 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Juhuuuu,
> 
> in knapp zwei Wochen darf ich wieder anfangen.
> 
> Hat Jem. Lust auf langweilige Grundlage?



Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Dann hast Du wohl alles gut hinter Dich gebracht? Grundlage werde ich nur kurzfristig mal ansetzen. Dann steht auch mal wieder meine Hu - Weiskirchen - Dietzenbach - Sachsenhausen - Hu - Rundfahrt an. Doch in erster Linie fahre ich zur Zeit Höhenmeter.

Weiterhin gute Besserung!

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Mai 2011)

Seine ersten Worte: "Wo geht's zu den Alpen ...!?"  ...


----------



## Andreas (29. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Andreas*, wo sind Bilder !? Also ich bin nicht auf März festgelegt. Selbst im November lässt sich dort gut aushalten



Ein paar Bilder habe ich hier eingespielt:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtb-team-eisbaeren/

Viele Bilder habe ich nicht gemacht, da ich alleine unterwegs war und vieles wurde ja auch schon von uns abgelichtet.


@loti: Gute Besserung. Ich bin diesem Virus am Freitag knapp entkommen.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Mai 2011)

@Erdi, feines Radel, jetzt kannst ja in den Taunus gehen.

Vadderdach-RadelTour.

Wir (Barbara, Rafael und Ich) werden am Vadderdach eine gechillte Radeltour in den Taunus unternehmen.
Start um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Groß-Karben -> Saalburg, Herzberg, Sandplacken, Feldberg und zurück.
Ihr seid latürnich auch eingeladen.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Mai 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Vadderdach-RadelTour.
> 
> Wir (Barbara, Rafael und Ich) werden am Vadderdach eine gechillte Radeltour in den Taunus unternehmen.
> Start um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof in Groß-Karben -> Saalburg, Herzberg, Sandplacken, Feldberg und zurück.
> Ihr seid latürnich auch eingeladen.



Hi Armin,
latürnich kommen Herr und Frau Asterix auch gerne mit. Wir kommen mit mit dem Rad! Gibt es einen schöneren Weg als auf der Strasse (L3205) durch Rendel? Falls Du nach dem Start die Nidda runter radeln möchtest, könnten wir uns auch in Gronau treffen!?

@Erdi: Hast Du bei schönem Wetter Lust am Samstag auf die Geishöhe zu radeln? Alternativ könnten wir auch den schon mal mit Shopper angefangenen M-Weg bis Gr. Heubach fahren. Der dürfte zu dieser Jahreszeit gut fahrbar sein, auch wenn es diese Woche ein wenig regnet. Schließlich hast Du ja das schönste Stück, was erst hinter der Almhütte kommt, verpasst. 

Grüße
Bikeholic


----------



## Speedskater (31. Mai 2011)

@Bikeholic, jeder Weg ist schöner als die L3205 durch Rendel.

Ihr könnt von Gronau aus die Nidda entlang nach Karben radeln, über die Holzbrücke und Ecke Uhlandstraße/Am Breul steht Ihr dann vor unserer Hütte. Ihr solltet spätestens um 10:25 dort sein, damit wir um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof sind. Von dort geht es Richtung Friedrichsdorf.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Erdi, feines Radel, jetzt kannst ja in den Taunus gehen.
> 
> Vadderdach-RadelTour.
> 
> ...


Ja, eigentlich kanns in den Taunus gehen. Vllt komme ich auch mit, aber wie traillastig soll den so ne "VadderdachumdieBierMarathonSchwärmegekurveTour" werden 

Und überhaupt: meine Erfahrung in den letzten Jahren --> der ungeeigneteste Tag für TaunusTours  Ich hatte eigentlich vor am WE ab HM zu starten 2x rauf 2x runter



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Hast Du bei schönem Wetter Lust am Samstag auf die Geishöhe zu radeln?


Grundsätzlich ja, aber reden wir von Renner oder Mounty


----------



## Speedskater (31. Mai 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, eigentlich kanns in den Taunus gehen. Vllt komme ich auch mit, aber wie traillastig soll den so ne "VadderdachumdieBierMarathonSchwärmegekurveTour" werden



Ich versuche immer die Verschwendung von potenzieller Energie so gering wie möglich zu halten und nehme alle mir bekannten Tails mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich versuche immer die Verschwendung von potenzieller Energie so gering wie möglich zu halten und nehme alle mir bekannten Tails mit.



Ah ja, also ruft's den Propheten auf den Plan ...

Übrigens ist jetzt JUNI, ab sofort gibt's für mich keine Spasssfahrten mehr nur noch Traingsfahrten  

Trotzdem habe ich kein Bock ab Dtz zu starten, wohl eher ab HU, wenn ich weis wann Asterix und Obelix so ab Druckhaus starten will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## finius (1. Juni 2011)

ei da kommt ja ggf doch ne kleine truppe am vaddadach zammen - cool.

ick freu mir ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja, aber reden wir von Renner oder Mounty


 Ich dachte an das Geländegängige!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ah ja, also ruft's den Propheten auf den Plan ...
> 
> Übrigens ist jetzt JUNI, ab sofort gibt's für mich keine Spasssfahrten mehr nur noch Traingsfahrten
> 
> Trotzdem habe ich kein Bock ab Dtz zu starten, wohl eher ab HU, wenn ich weis wann Asterix und Obelix so ab Druckhaus starten will


 Also Obelix wird bei mir vor der Haustür um 09:00-09:15 Uhr starten und unterwegs dann Asterix in Maintal einsammeln. Dann über die Hohe Strasse zum Treffpunkt. Möchtest Du mit von mir aus starten? Denn am Druckhaus komme ich sonst nicht vorbei, ist die entgegengesetzte Richtung.

Gruß
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juni 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Also Obelix wird bei mir vor der Haustür um 09:00-09:15 Uhr starten


Ja, ist ja wurscht wo in HU ich mein Wagen abstelle. Müßt mir nur noch Deine Adresse mitteilen, damit mein Navi weis wo es hin muß  Wäre dann um 09:15 - früh genug - bei Dir.

Dann können wir morgen in Lauf des Tages auch mal über Geishöhe quatschen.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, ist ja wurscht wo in HU ich mein Wagen abstelle. Müßt mir nur noch Deine Adresse mitteilen, damit mein Navi weis wo es hin muß  Wäre dann um 09:15 - früh genug - bei Dir.
> 
> Dann können wir morgen in Lauf des Tages auch mal über Geishöhe quatschen.


  09:15 Abfahrt.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Juni 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, jeder Weg ist schöner als die L3205 durch Rendel.
> 
> Ihr könnt von Gronau aus die Nidda entlang nach Karben radeln, über die Holzbrücke und Ecke Uhlandstraße/Am Breul steht Ihr dann vor unserer Hütte. Ihr solltet spätestens um 10:25 dort sein, damit wir um 10:30 Uhr am Bahnhof sind. Von dort geht es Richtung Friedrichsdorf.


Wir kommen von Gronau die Nidda hochgeradelt und starten von Steinheim aus um 09:15 Uhr. Falls wir es nicht rechtzeitig (10:25 Uhr) zu Dir schaffen sollten, könntest Du uns ja an der Holzbrücke abfangen, falls es durchs Industriegebiet zum S-Bahnhof geht. Alles weitere dann telefonisch. 

Bis später.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2011)

Genau, so machen wir das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2011)

Wir haben heute gelernt gechillt ist nicht gleich gechillt, aber alle habe's überlebt  Danke für's guiden speedskate. Aus Richtung Friedrichsdorf bin ich noch seltenst in den Taunus. Rast am Sandplacken und Fuchstanz eingelegt. Der Prophet hatt seine erste Bewährungsprobe hinter sich  Der ist nicht weit weg von Gemini, man kommt auf so ein paar Verdächtigen wie schwarzes X, rotes X und Limestrail auch recht zügig vorran. Nur mit den Speichen hab ich's dieses Jahr, erst welche auf Malle verlohren und heute hatt der Prophet sich auch gleich von einer getrennt 

*Samstag geht's weiter, wir haben abgesprochen:*

Treffpunkt 10:00 Druckhaus
über B und E zum Engländer, weiter zur Geishöhe, dort Rast und irgendwie wieder zurück. Dafür ist Bikeholic zuständig.

Mitfahrer/innen wie immer willkommen!​


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juni 2011)

Sooo, Voderrad auseinandergerissen, der blaue Alunippel liegt hier, konnte den Rest der Speiche mit ner Zange von hinten rausdrehen. Und nuh ... habe allen Schei$$ im Keller liegen nur keine Ersatzspeichen


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2011)

Danke für`s Guiden Speedskater. War ne schöne Tour mit mächtig viel Trailanteil. ... und laß Dir nix erzähle, alle die vorne geradelt sind fanden es sehr chillig.  Hatte am Schluß 118 Km auf der Uhr mit 1556 Hm. Dann werden wir Samstag mal sehen was die Geishöhe und der Eselsweg hergeben.


Bis bald im Wald.
Bikeholic


----------



## finius (3. Juni 2011)

ja ja ja chillig.... ja ne is klar...
was ihr so alles mit nem anfänger macht der mal locker chillig uffm bersch wollte... tz tz tz
;-)
UND der nur locker runter fahren wollte mit seinem hardtail... und und und???? wurzeln so groß wie baumstämme und steine soooo groß wie felsen mußte mein armer hobel bewältigen... ihr mit euren wipprädern habt da leicht lachen - lol

ne mal im erst - auch wenns für mich hart war, war es eine sehr schöne tour - auch wenn diese anders geplant war..... gell armin (fühl dich mal gerüffelt - grins)

vielleicht darf ich ja mal wieder mit radeln (abba dann bissl chilliger bitte)


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2011)

Es war super! Auch wenn ich das schwarze X und die anderen Trails gerne mit dem Schweinderl gefahren wäre, war es doch sehr entspannt. Ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, wie gut man mit dem straff abgestimmten Plasterenner an den Federwegsboliden dran bleiben kann, selbst wenn einem noch so 35 kg + Hangabtriebskräfte fehlen.
Wenn ich nicht zwei Ohren hätte, hätte ich im Kreis gegrinst.

Das nächste Mal überlege ich mir allerdings, den Shuttlebus in Anspruch zu nehmen. Das Schweinderl scharrt im Stall, und mit 16,5 kg wird es bergauf mit Sicherheit nicht chillig.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

freut mich, wenn euch die Tour gefallen hat. Bis auf die Schleife über X-Trail -> Fuchstanz -> Sandplacken war das meine ich-fahr-mal-schnell- zum-Feldberg-Strecke. 

@Finius, ich fühle mich gebührend gerügt. Das war mal eine super Leistung von Dir. Natürlich nehmen wir Dich wieder mit und das wird mit jeder Tour besser. 
Zu meiner Verteidigung: 1. Du hattest was von Feldberg gesagt, da waren wir. 2. Du fands den Trail gut, den wir zu Hohemark gefahren sind, also habe ich so viele Trails wie möglich in die Tour eingebaut. Ok, ich gebe zu es waren ein paar kurze Teilstücke dabei die für einen Einsteiger bissel heftig waren. Aber Du ersparst Dir damit die WAB-Runterroll-Phase und damit die Verschwendung von potenzieller Energie.

@Chaotenkind, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du dein Schweinderl gassie führst. 

@Bikeholic, am Samstag, Geishöhe, gibt das auch so eine schöne chillige Tour?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass Du dein Schweinderl gassie führst.



Fehlinformation des Herrn Bikeholic!
Er hatte das "chillig" weggelassen und ich wollte nicht die Bergaufbremse sein.

Die Geishöhe wird wohl etwas heftiger was km und HM angeht. Technisch eher Hardtailtour. Bissl Birkenhainer und Eselsweg, meistens aber WAB.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, am Samstag, Geishöhe, gibt das auch so eine schöne chillige Tour?


Auf der Birkenhainer ist es zum Teil trailig und zum Teil WAB, auf dem Eselsweg wird es dann etwas trailiger. Cillen tun wir dann bei der Mittagsrast und weniger auf dem Bock. ... ist eben auch immer so schwierig, mit Lenker in der einen Hand nichts vom Weizen zu verschütten, wenn es holperig wird. 

Bis bald im Wald.

Bikeholic


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Samstag geht's weiter, wir haben abgesprochen:*
> 
> Treffpunkt 10:00 Druckhaus
> über B und E zum Engländer, weiter zur Geishöhe, dort Rast und irgendwie wieder zurück. Dafür ist Bikeholic zuständig.
> ...


 Grüzi miteinand  Wie sind denn die Daten in etwa? Vielleicht fahr ich ja mit. Ggfls. fahr ich auch nur bis zum Engländer und dreh dann ab oder fahr auch ganz mit....würde ich spontan entscheiden. Jedenfalls bin ich heute extra ressourcensparend gefahren damit ich morgen ne ordentliche Auslaufrunde mit Euch fahren kann 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juni 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Grüzi miteinand  Wie sind denn die Daten in etwa?


Gute Frage ... Nächste ... 

Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke so wie ne klassische Kahltalumrundung sicherlich.

Vllt weis Bikeholic mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (3. Juni 2011)

ok, dann bin ich auch morgen um 10:00 Uhr dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Grüzi miteinand  Wie sind denn die Daten in etwa? Vielleicht fahr ich ja mit. Ggfls. fahr ich auch nur bis zum Engländer und dreh dann ab oder fahr auch ganz mit....würde ich spontan entscheiden. Jedenfalls bin ich heute extra ressourcensparend gefahren damit ich morgen ne ordentliche Auslaufrunde mit Euch fahren kann
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gute Frage ... Nächste ...
> 
> Keine Ahnung, aber ich denke so wie ne klassische Kahltalumrundung sicherlich.
> 
> Vllt weis Bikeholic mehr


Gute Frage nächste Frage! Bin sie so noch nie gefahren. Wird sicherlich mehr werden als Kahlthalumrundung, deshalb bin ich schon am überlegen ob wir die Tour einkürzen, um nicht uferlos zu werden und die Geishöhe auch zu erreichen! 

@Erdi: Falls Du den Eselsweg auf deinem Garmin hättest wäre das hilfreich, weil der Eselsweg dort oben hinter dem Engländer einige Haken macht und ich nicht permanent auf die Karte schauen wollte. Wäre wirklich super, weil ich Technikinvalide noch immer nicht wirklich sicher mit meinem GPS bin. Ab Weibersbrunn kenne ich den Weg dann wieder.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2011)

@Speedskater: Oder vielleicht hast Du ja den Eselsweg komplett auf GPS geladen!?


----------



## Google (3. Juni 2011)

Öööhhmm...Ich habe mir Euer Vorhaben gerade mal in Googleearth/maps angeschaut   Ich wünsch Euch viel Spass 

Ich werde dann mal schauen was ich morgen (oder auch Sonntag wenn das Wetter mitspielt) fahren werde.

Vielleicht versuche ich es mal zur Günthersmühle ohne GPS, gell Shopper?

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2011)

Also habe es mir auch noch mal angeschaut. Werden die Geishöhe direkt  ansteuern. Alles andere ist illusorisch.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juni 2011)

@technischer Legastheniker, ich habe mir gerade mal den Eselsweg von Steinau bis Groß-Heubach von gpsies.com runtergeladen und meinen kleinen elektronischen Freund damit gefüttert.

Ich habe heute mal ein Bild von meinem Fuhrpark gemacht.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juni 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @technischer Legastheniker, ich habe mir gerade mal den Eselsweg von Steinau bis Groß-Heubach von gpsies.com runtergeladen und meinen kleinen elektronischen Freund damit gefüttert.


Den können wir auch gebrauchen. Danke! Fahren abgekürzt, jedoch ein gutes Stück Eselsweg. ;-)

Bis morgen.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Juni 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Falls Du den Eselsweg auf deinem Garmin hättest wäre das hilfreich, weil der Eselsweg dort oben hinter dem Engländer einige Haken macht und ich nicht permanent auf die Karte schauen wollte.



Moin,

habe den Esel jetzt auch in's Garmin getrieben. Allerdings nur im Teilstück "Dr.Kien Platz -> Wildensee -> umgeplant auf die Geishöhe" 

Allein das Teilstück sind 58 KM, von HU über B bis zum Dr. sind's auch irgendwas in den paarundvierzig, also auf der Geishöhe würde man nahe 100 sein und dann müßt man/frau noch zurück. In der Tat eine ambitionierte Aufgabe 

Dann mach mal ...


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2011)

Moin

irgendwann muß ich auch mal wieder daheim sein, deshalb fahre ich lieber heute zur Günthersmühle War letzte Woche schon mit Shopper dran vorbeigefahren, weiter nach Bad Orb. Dort hin und zurück sinds etwa gute 90 KM und zwischen 1200-1400 Hm. Da weiß ich in etwa wann ich zurück bin 

Shopper, vielleicht hast Du Bock? Bei mir wird es dann aber eher 11:00 Uhr B8 Parkplatz.

Heut wirds übrigens ziemlich heiß. Vergesst die Getränke nicht und Sonnenschutz 

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shopper (4. Juni 2011)

Moin

@Google: Bin um 11:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz. 


Gruß
Shopper


----------



## Google (4. Juni 2011)

Bestens  Da muß ich das Weizen auch nicht alleine abkippen 

Allen eine schöne Tour heute


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2011)

War wieder mal eine sehr nette Tour heute, 137 km, über 1700 hm, 7:42 Stunden Fahrtzeit. Danke, Bikeholic und Erdi.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juni 2011)

Ja, war eine nette Tour! Mir haben die Eselsweg-Trails und die Geishöhe richtig gut gefallen. ... und dank an unseren Geschwindigkeitskoordinator, der das entsprechende Tempo ausgewählt hatte, denn wir sind trockenen Rades nach Hause gekommen. 

Abschlußfoto in Steinheim.







Bis bald im Wald
Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Mir haben die Eselsweg-Trails und die Geishöhe richtig gut gefallen. ... und dank an unseren Geschwindigkeitskoordinator, der das entsprechende Tempo ausgewählt hatte, denn wir sind trockenen Rades nach Hause gekommen.
> Bikeholic


Ja fand auch das da ein paar schöne Abschnitte dabei waren, auch der Wanderweg X-irgendwas von der Geishöhe runter fand ich gut 

Und ich bin bekannt dafür, dass ich öfters mal den Tempomat einlege, mal schneller, mal langsamer, oder anders gesagt mal gechillt und mal gechillter 

Den Tempomat habe ich gerade wieder eingelegt gehabt und meine 2,5 Std. Grundlage abgespuhl, auch trocken. Jetzt könne wegen mir die Gewitter kommen. Ich gugg jetzt gleich auch Freecaster UCI DH-Worldcup und lass mir wieder vorführen, was wir hier alles für Luschen sind


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juni 2011)

Haaallloooo lebt ihr noch?`

Nachdem ich heute am Oberurseler Bike-Marathon teilgenommen habe und die 1700 hm heute auf 68 km zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, wofür ich 4 Stunden unterwegs war, wollte ich mal fragen was Morgen auf dem Programm steht.

War klasse heute, Teile meiner Trainingsstreckt durfte ich auch fahren, oberer Teil Limes-Trail runter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (13. Juni 2011)

Hey Speedskater! Ich wusste gar nicht, dass Du da mitfährst. Mit welchem Bike biste denn an den Start? Mit dem blauen?

Ich hab diese Woche ziemlich viel an meinen Bikes geschraubt und bin aber nicht zum Fahren gekommen. Deine Vermutung war aber richtig: am Trek ist das Schwingenlager hinüber. Vielleicht kommt das mysteriöse Knacken tatsächlich auch daher.

Ich hoffe, man kann das Lager noch retten. Ich frag mich immer wieder, was die Radl-Bauer für komisches Zeug konstruieren. In dem Carbon-Rahmen ist im Tretlagerbereich ein Alu-Teil drin, das gleichzeitig das Tretlagergehäuse darstellt als auch das Schwingenlager beherbergt und die Dämpferaufnahme beinhaltet.

In dieses Alu-Ding hat man einfach eine Alu-Hülse gesteckt und auf der dreht sich die Achse (ein ordentlich aussehender beschichteter Bolzen, kein Verschleiss zu erkennen).
Offensichtlich hat sich aber nicht die Achse in der Alu-Hülse gedreht, sondern die Alu Hülse in dem Alu-Rahmenteil!  

Ich habe in anderen Foren schon gelesen, dass es wohl so gedacht wäre, dass die Hülse mit Loctite eingeklebt hätte sein soll. Davon ist bei mir aber nicht zu erkennen. Die Hülse ist jedenfalls stark verschlissen. Hoffentlich ist der Rahmen an der Stelle noch nicht zu stark ausgeschlagen. Grrrrr. 

Ich bring das Ding jetzt zum freundlichen Trek-Händler, bei dem ich es gekauft habe. Wenn wirklich der Rahmen hinüber ist, dann kann ich mich wohl auf Diskussionen um die Lifetime Warranty des Rahmens einstellen...


----------



## Speedskater (13. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

ich hatte mich kurzfristig entschlossen einfach mal mit zu radeln.
Zur Auswahl stand das MiTech oder das Mount Vision. Nachdem ich meine Trainigsstrecke Karben-Feldberg-Karben am Freitag mit dem HT gefahren bin, habe ich festgestellt, dass ich hin 1:46 Stunden gebraucht habe, also 10 Minuten schneller als mit dem Mount Vision, allerdings zurück habe ich die 10 Minuten auf den Trails wieder versemmelt, weil man mit 150/120mm Federweg einfach drüberbügelt, wo man mit einem 80mm HT etwas vorsichtiger fahren muss. Mit beiden Bikes kommt ungefähr die gleiche Zeit von 3:15 Stunden raus, wobei der Funfaktor mit dem Mount Vision einfach größer ist. Einfache Entscheidung. 

Der Händler wird Dir was von regelmäßiger Wartung (schmieren) des Lagers erzählen, da es wohl ein Gleitlager ist. Wenn er Dir doof kommt schau ich mir das mal an, da kann man sicher was mit Nadellagern bauen.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Juni 2011)

Moin moin,

nach unserer zeitweilig etwas nassen Taubertal -Jagsttal-Exkursion folgt nun die nächste Tour:

*DER FELDBERG UND SEINE TRAILS*

Meine Radelleidenschaft ist ungebremst und weil ich gerne in Gesellschaft fahre, sind Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen! 

(Die Tour hat eine ausgeprägte Trailastigkeit!)

Bis bald im Wald.

Bikeholic


----------



## Climax_66 (18. Juni 2011)




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *DER FELDBERG UND SEINE TRAILS*



Da ich als Co-Guide für den Taunus fungieren soll, hier noch das geplante im Taunus:

Vom Feldberg runter über X-Trail und Rotes+ bis kurz vor die Billtalhöhe, von dort rüber über Fuchsstein zum Fuchstanz. Dort ist die Pause angedacht. Anschließend hoch auf den Altkönig, von dort trailen wir uns den Viktoriatrail hinunter zur Hohenmark, den Hühnerberg nehmen wir auf dem Weg dort hin auch noch mit.

Aber *@Bikeholic*, ich sehe in den Wetterservern überall nur Regen. Findet Deine Tour überhaupt stattfinden ...


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2011)

.....egal wie das Wetter wird, würde ich morgen eine Regenrunde starten, vorausgesetzt ich muß nicht alleine leiden  Die Tour ist so gewählt, dass man mehr nass als schlammig wird: Vom Druckhaus gehts am Main entlang, dann entweder beim Wasserwerk das lange Elend hoch oder die Rückersbacher in Angriff genommen. Weiter gehts  Zum Hahnenkamm hoch. Dann entweder nach Wasserlos oder zum Klärwerk runter, jedenfalls auf den gut befestigten Wegen und anschliessend über den Dörsthof hoch zum Michelbacher Weinberg. Dann wiederrum auf einen Parallelweg runter und zur Michelbacher Hütte hoch nach Hause. Sollte wider Erwarten das Wetter besser sein, können wir auch gerne das Naturfreundehaus einschlammen 

Fährt wer mit?? Startzeit wäre irgendwann zwischen 10:00 - 11:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus. Shopper wie siehts bei Dir aus? Wir müssen doch im Saft bleiben Rückzus könntest Du Dich gut ausklinken. Gestern habe ich übrigens einige Höhenmeter gestemmt und hab mir auch mal den Steinbruch am Hahnenkamm angeschaut 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Juni 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da ich als Co-Guide für den Taunus fungieren soll, hier noch das geplante im Taunus:
> 
> Vom Feldberg runter über X-Trail und Rotes+ bis kurz vor die Billtalhöhe, von dort rüber über Fuchsstein zum Fuchstanz. Dort ist die Pause angedacht. Anschließend hoch auf den Altkönig, von dort trailen wir uns den Viktoriatrail hinunter zur Hohenmark, den Hühnerberg nehmen wir auf dem Weg dort hin auch noch mit.
> 
> Aber *@Bikeholic*, ich sehe in den Wetterservern überall nur Regen. Findet Deine Tour überhaupt stattfinden ...



Bin selbst noch immer hin und her gerissen! Die Wetterberichte prognostizieren für morgen alle "nass bis auf die Haut". Hatte am letzten Samstag erst das Vergnügen 2h im Regen zu fahren, obwohl die Wetterfrösche trockenes Wetter voraussagten. Scheint momentan nicht ganz so einfach mit den Prognosen zu sein oder das Wetter rächt sich weil der Kachelmann es nicht mehr voraussagt!  Ich warte mal bis morgen früh um 8:30 Uhr ab was das Radar sagt und entscheide dann spontan. Ob hop oder top wird dann hier im Forum gepostet!

Allerdings würde ich wenn irgend möglich morgen schon gerne eine Runde radeln wollen. Falls sich das Radar als Ganztagesdusche mit kleinen Wolkenlücken herausstellen sollte, werde ich vermutlich eine Wirtshauseinschlammrunde, auf gut befestigten WAB`s bevorzugen.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juni 2011)

Ich habe die Gunst der trockenen Stunden genutzt und gute 3 Std. Grundlage abgespuhlt. Der Gegenwind war schlimm, mußte teilweise bis auf 15 Km/h runter um ja nicht mein GA Bereich zu verlassen 

Bei Regen morgen ist am Main wenigsten nix los  Also wenn's morgen nix wird mit Taunus (neuer Versuch dann am kommenden Donnerstag ) wirds für mich wohl ein reines Grundlagenwochenende. Ich bring dann mal den Bäcker in Klingenberg noch ins Gespräch, wäre wohl dann mein Ziel morgen ...


----------



## Google (18. Juni 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bring dann mal den Bäcker in Klingenberg noch ins Gespräch, wäre wohl dann mein Ziel morgen ...


Hmmmmmm....aber bei Regen?? Mal schauen obs noch Rückmeldungen gibt.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2011)

So für mich ist jetzt Deadline, ob Taunus oder nicht. Ich habe mich nach Blick auf's Regenradar dagegen entschieden. Volldusche im Taunus ist garantiert. Mein Kontrastprogramm Klingenberg startet um 11:00 (11:45 Seligenstadt Fähre) falls sich Jemand anschließen möchte. Sorry @Bikeholic aber Taunus is mir heute nix ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (19. Juni 2011)

Ok, ich bin dabei. Wetter egal?

Gruß

Google

Ps. Welches Radar schaust Du Dir eigentlich an?


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juni 2011)

Tour: "FELDBERG und seine Trails"

Abgesagt wegen großer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit!!!!!!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin dabei. Wetter egal?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> ...



Ja Wetter egal, nach dem Regenradar habe ich entschieden. Das wird uns am Main wohl auch erwischen, aber da ist es mir egal.

Bis später


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

ich mach morgen wieder mal eine Taunustour,  aber nicht ganz so gechillt. Ich starte um 10:00 Uhr und will um 15:00 uhr zurück sein.
Geplant ist die Feldberg-Runde mit X-Trail 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Juni 2011)

Ist eigentlich irgendwer aus dem Thread in Frammersbach mitgefahren?


----------



## Sabiii (27. Juni 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, Erdiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!! 

Lass Dich feiern!


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Erdi.

@Black Trek, Chaotenkind wollte fahren. Ich bin einfach bissel im Taunus rumgeradelt.

Am Sonntag den 03.07. fahre ich mit ein paar Jungs aus dem Spessart eine Runde durch den Taunus. Es werden ca. 75 km und 1700 hm.
Start ist bei mir um 10:00 Uhr, Parkmöglichkeit am Schwimmbad Karben.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Juni 2011)

Na dann auch von mir Alles Gute für unseren Erdi! Hast Dir ja einen schönen Tag zum Geburtstag ausgesucht!


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2011)

Och kein Runder, also kein wirklicher Grund was zu feiern, trotzdem danke für die Glückwünsche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Juni 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich irgendwer aus dem Thread in Frammersbach mitgefahren?


Ja, Chaotenkind ist mit der Wildsau gestartet. Sie hat glaube ich, für die 30Km Runde mit 870 Hm 2:32H gebraucht und Platz 37 bei den Damen erreicht. Sonst habe ich dort keinen Eisbären entdecken können.

@Erdi: Alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag!

@speedskater: Wie stelle ich mir denn eine Tour aus dem Spessart zum Feldberg vor, wenn Start in Karben ist?


----------



## Andreas (28. Juni 2011)

@erdi: von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag. Bin grad im Laendle (Stuttgart) ...


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @speedskater: Wie stelle ich mir denn eine Tour aus dem Spessart zum Feldberg vor, wenn Start in Karben ist?



Die Jungs wohnen im Spessart (vielleicht sind auch Mädels dabei), fahren mit den Auto zu mir, packen ihre Bikes aus und dann radeln wir in den Taunus, so einfach ist das.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Juni 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja, Chaotenkind ist mit der *Wildsau *gestartet.


Das ist ja Masochismus...


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Juni 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Jungs wohnen im Spessart (vielleicht sind auch Mädels dabei), fahren mit den Auto zu mir, packen ihre Bikes aus und dann radeln wir in den Taunus, so einfach ist das.


Na dann schaun wir mal! Ich interviewe mal Chaotenkind ob Sie den Taunus oder etwas anderes favorisiert. Melde mich wenn wir uns anschließen sollten.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Das ist ja Masochismus...



Naja, ich hatte den Eindruck ihr hat es trotz der Plackerei und der Schlammschlacht mächtig viel spaß gemacht!

... und die Wildsau hatte zuminderst bergab Freude daran die Racefullys zu jagen. Siehe selbst!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Juli 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja, Chaotenkind ist mit der Wildsau gestartet. Sie hat glaube ich, für die 30Km Runde mit 870 Hm 2:32H gebraucht und Platz 37 bei den Damen erreicht. Sonst habe ich dort keinen Eisbären entdecken können.



Gerade mal in der offiziellen Rangliste nachgesehen...Platz 10 in meiner Rentnerklasse.

Es war zwar schlammig, aber dafür konnte ich es begrab richtig laufen lassen. Die 16,5 kg liegen bergab wie ein Brett. Überholt hat mich auf den Trails keiner, aber ich hatte Spass, die anderen zu spatzen. Die 34 km und 850 HM waren problemlos mit der Sau, die Mittelstrecke wäre drin gewesen, so mit 5,5 Stunden allerdings. Habe 5 Minuten am Kuchenstand an der 1. Verpflegungsstelle vertrödelt. Konnte nicht anders, der Kuchen war lecker und ich hatte es nicht eilig. Naja, da waren halt eben mal 3-4 Plätze flöten.

...ach ja, nachträglich alles Gute Erdi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo allerseits

bin gerade wieder zurück, mit Internet wars mehr schlecht als recht. Deshalb erst jetzt ein "Hallo" und ein Tourenangebot von mir. Mit dem einen oder anderen hatte ich ja schon auf unterschiedliche Weise Kontakt wegen einer WE- Tour. Also: Zuallererst: Mitfahrer sind wie immer willkommen  Morgen fahre ich/wir den Dr. Degen Weg bis zum Engländer. Weiter gehts zum Wiesbüttsee (Einkehr ). Dann gehts heim über die Birkenhainer. Dürften so 100 KM bei 1000 HM "schlag mich tot sein". Ist eh egal oder?? LMB-Eintrag gibts keinen.

Erdi01, falls Du mitfährst, kannst Du bitte das D bei Dir draufladen? Ich habe Shopper noch nicht ereichen können ob er mitfährt.

Shopper, wie Anfang der Woche besprochen 10:30 Uhr B8 Parkplatz falls Du dabei bist??

Alle: Start wäre 10:00 Uhr am Druckhaus.

Also dann bis morgen vielleicht

Gruß

Google


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Erdi01, falls Du mitfährst, kannst Du bitte das D bei Dir draufladen? Ich habe Shopper noch nicht ereichen können ob er mitfährt.
> 
> Alle: Start wäre 10:00 Uhr am Druckhaus.
> 
> ...


OK, entgegen meiner ursprünglichen Planung habe ich heute noch auf keinem Rad gesessen  Und da ich in den nächsten drei Wochen unter der Woche genug alleine unterwegs sein werde komme ich morgen mit ...

Ich steht dann unter der Brücke am Druckhaus. Und das "D" müßt ich glaube sogar noch geladen haben.

LMB's mache ich auch keine noch soviel hier zur Info: *Die kommenden drei Wochen steht jeweils DI, MI, DO 19:00 ca 2,5 Std. in meinem "Traingsplan". Wechselweise GA durch die Wälder um Dtz. oder mit "Dampf" durch's Messler Hügelland.* Falls sich Einer/eine davon was mit antun will kann er sich ja melden ... Ich könnt auch sagen es gibt ab kommender Woche dreimal die Woche ne *"RusHour"*, wem das von früher her noch ein Begriff ist


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juli 2011)

Habe heute mal einen gepflegten Regenerationstag eingelegt und wünsche allen Aktiven viel Spaß.

Meine dieswöchigen Trainingszeiten werden, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit, Dienstag und Donnerstag ab 18:00 Uhr sein. Geplant sind 60 - 80 Km in 3-3,5H und 500 - 1000Hm. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, kann er sich gerne hier im Eisbärenforum melden. 

@Erdi: Wir könnten uns auch zusammenschließen, falls Dein Messeler Hügelland auch der Hahnenkamm sein dürfte!? Das Messeler Hüglland ist mir von Steinheim aus einfach zu weit. 

Am nächsten Sonntag findet dann die Tour

Mountainbikeausritt in das Herz des Spessarts 

statt. 

Mitfahrer bei allen Ausfahrten gerne Willkommen.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2011)

Bin heute wieder gepflegt durch den Taunus geradelt.
Es ist mir gelungen in die "gechillte Tour" noch paar Trails zusätzlich einzubauen.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Wir könnten uns auch zusammenschließen, falls Dein Messeler Hügelland auch der Hahnenkamm sein dürfte!? Das Messeler Hüglland ist mir von Steinheim aus einfach zu weit.


Meine Messeler Hügelland Runde hatt so 300 HM, das langt unter der Woche und passt von der Helligkeit her, da ich ja erst 19:00 starten kann. Von daher Hahnenkamm für mich unter der Woche wohl eher nicht. Die Woche wirds wohl aber nur GA, falls daran Interesse besteht, könnt's vllt was werden mit uns.

Und im "Herzen vom Spessart" war ich letzten Sonntag (111 KM 1800 HM) und diesen schon wieder (100 KM 1550 HM), mein Bedarf an Spessart ist gerade mal gedeckt


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2011)

... und mein Bedarf an der FR-Dämpferposition beim Prophet nach der heutigen "Testfahrt" erstrecht. Bergab wie auf Schienen, aber wehe es geht wieder hoch ... hätte nicht gedacht, dass 1,5 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel so zu spühren ist  ==> zurück mit dem Dämpfer in die XC-Anlenkung.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juli 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und mein Bedarf an der FR-Dämpferposition beim Prophet nach der heutigen "Testfahrt" erst recht. Bergab wie auf Schienen, aber wehe es geht wieder hoch ... hätte nicht gedacht, dass 1,5 Grad flacherer Lenkwinkel so zu spühren ist  ==> zurück mit dem Dämpfer in die XC-Anlenkung.



So eine absenkbare Gabel ist einfach toll.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Juli 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So eine absenkbare Gabel ist einfach toll.


... oder wenigstens ne Sattelstütze ohne Kröpfung, damit sitzt man dann nicht ganz auf'm Hinterrrad


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Juli 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Woche wirds wohl aber nur GA, falls daran Interesse besteht, könnt's vllt was werden mit uns.


 Bin zur Zeit eigentlich mehr an HM interessiert, flach fahre ich im Winter zur Genüge. Donnerstagabend schaue ich mal wie das Wetter ist und entscheide dann spontan ob ich fahre. Falls ich wiedererwartend Interesse an einer GA-Ausfahrt haben sollte, melde ich mich. 

@Sabiii: Was macht eigentlich Dein Grundlagentraining und wie geht es Dir?


----------



## Sabiii (6. Juli 2011)

Geht mir alles zu langsam... 

Bin bei ner Stunde! Wollte am Freitag mal wagen zur Arbeit zu fahren und natürlich auch zurück.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juli 2011)

... kann ich verstehen! Na dann, viel Spaß am Freitag.


----------



## Sabiii (7. Juli 2011)

Dankeschön.


----------



## loti (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
nach Radtouren in Frankreich und Franken bin ich mal wieder zu Hause. 
Am Sonntag, 17.7. mache ich eine Rennradtour.
09:00 - 17:00
Mit dem Rennrad ins Mossautal
135 km, 1600 Höhenmeter, Quer durch den Odenwald
Wir durchqueren den Odenwald von Nord nach Süd fast bis an den Neckar. Mit größeren Steigungen bei Hundertmorgen, Böllstein und Hüttenthal auf dem Hinweg und Fränkisch-Crumbach und Lichtenberg auf dem Rückweg testen wir unsere Kondition.
loti


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juli 2011)

Ich radel Morgen eine Runde durch den Taunus, ca. 75 km und 1700 hm.
Start ist um 8:00 Uhr bei mir.

Wer mit will einfach "bescheid" sagen.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Juli 2011)

loti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach Radtouren in Frankreich und Franken bin ich mal wieder zu Hause.
> Am Sonntag, 17.7. mache ich eine Rennradtour.
> 09:00 - 17:00
> ...


Hi Loti, 
morgen ist mir das Wetter zu ungewiss gemeldet, sonst wäre ich dabei! Bin halt durch und durch Schönwetterfahrer. Wenns mal passt, bin ich gerne dabei. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich radel Morgen eine Runde durch den Taunus, ca. 75 km und 1700 hm.
> Start ist um 8:00 Uhr bei mir.
> 
> Wer mit will einfach "bescheid" sagen.


Hi Armin,
wäre nett gewesen, bin allerdings jetzt gerade erst von einer Tagung zurückgekommen. Werde jetzt eine kleine Runde radeln, um noch ein wenig das schöne Wetter auszunutzen, bevor morgen der Regen kommt. 

Übrigens fahren Chaotenkind, Bergpirat und ich nächsten Samstag das andere noch ausstehende Stück des Eselsweges. Ist die Verlängerung des Stückes, was Du, Volker und ich letztens fuhren. Falls Du lust hast Dich anzuschließen, wären wir zu viert. ... und falls es Regnen sollte fahren wir zu Siam spanferkeln. 

Allen viel Spaß am Wochenende.

Bikeholic


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2011)

Jo sitz gerade bei meiner pause am fuxi und hab die ersten tausend hm in den beinen. Jetzt folgt nur noch nach den ueblichen verdaechtigen folgt jetzt nur noch viki und huenerberg ...


----------



## IronShit (24. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich jetzt ein halbes Jahre fast ausschließlich auf dem Renner unterwegs war, waren Mathew und ich gestern mal wieder auf dem MTB unterwegs. Ne schöne Runde Birkenhainer, Eselsweg, Dr. Degenweg, dann nochmal hoch auf den Hahnenkamm und ab nach Hause. Besonders der Degenweg hat einige richtig geile Passagen zu bieten...wäre da nur nicht die schlechte Ausschilderung, die ganze Pfadfinderei war noch nie mein Ding 

Auf der Birkenhainer kam und Chaotenkind noch entegegen, hat uns aber scheinbar nicht erkannt.

Wie läuft die Alpencross Geschichte, Google, Erdi und wer da noch so mit am Start war? Kommt es mir nur so vor oder ist es hier im Thread irgendwie recht ruhig geworden?

Ride on!
m


----------



## Google (24. Juli 2011)

Hi Iron, ich bin gerade gestern vom Urlaub zurück gekommen 

Kommenden Samstag gehts dann auch schon zum Alpencross. Shopper und Erdi01 sind mit dabei. Ausserdem sind noch drei weitere Mitstreiter von der Alpenüberquerung 2009 am Start! Ich freu mich 

@Erdi01, haste Dein Anrufbeantworter abgehört? Letzte Sondierungsgespräche stehen an 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juli 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> Auf der Birkenhainer kam und Chaotenkind noch entegegen, hat uns aber scheinbar nicht erkannt.



Ach, Du warst bei den dreien dabei, die mir auf dem Feldweg zwischen dem Hof Trages und Trailstück Birkenhainer entgegen gekommen sind. Nee, hab`dich nicht erkannt. Hab nur registriert, dass die beiden vorderen gleiche Trikots anhatten und alle drei nett gegrüßt haben. Naja, ich war zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon ein wenig alle, die ganze Woche vorher nicht gefahren und dann um den Franzosenkopf mit ner Menge Trailanteil und Höhenmetern. Hatte mich dann bei Bikeholic und unserem Mitfahrer in der Nähe des Fernblicks ausgeklinkt. Die wollten bzw. mussten noch mal auf den Hahnenkamm. Ich habe ja einen längeren Heimweg und wir wollten noch pünktlich zu einem leckeren Spanferkelessen, also nix wie über die Birkenhainer nach Hause.

@google, erdi, shopper: viel Spass beim Alpencross, wer weiß ggf. steht da nächstes Jahr da bei uns auch was an. Wenn Speedskater mir demnächst was gebastelt hat , hab ich dafür nämlich den passenden Untersatz! Mehr wird aber erst mal nicht verraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juli 2011)

Google schrieb:


> @Erdi01, haste Dein Anrufbeantworter abgehört? Letzte Sondierungsgespräche stehen an
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


Jo habe ich  Bis die Tage ...


----------



## loti (26. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
die Wettervorhersage für das Wochenende sieht ja gut aus.
Also weise ich mal auf zwei Touren hin:
*Samstag, 30.07.2011*
9 Uhr Abfahrt  Lindenplatz Sprendlingen
Nach Johannesberg im Spessart
90 km, 500 Höhenmeter
Rückkehr ca. 18 Uhr
Der Hinweg führt quer durch den Kreis Offenbach nach Dettingen. Dort überqueren wir den Main, fahren durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht hinauf auf die Spessarthöhen und weiter nach Johannesberg. Dort kehren wir ein.Der Rückweg führt nach Stockstadt. Dort überqueren wir den Main und fahren über Babenhausen zurück nach Dreieich.
*Sonntag, 31.7.2011*
MTB-Tour nach Traisa
Auf Trails an Badeseen entlang, auf dem Kotelettpfad und über den Mainzer Berg
60 km, 600 Höhenmeter
Abfahrt: 10 Uhr  Dreieich, Lindenplatz
Eine leichte MTB-Tour, die am Langener Waldsee,Bornbruchsee, Steinrodsee entlang führt.
Von Arheilgen folgen wir dem Kotelettpfad nach Traisa.
Dort findet die Mittagspause mit Einkehr statt.
Über den Mainzer Berg geht es zurück nach  Dreieich.
Rückkehr ca. 16 Uhr  
Grüße
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Juli 2011)

Den Alpencrossern viel Spaß! Wir verabschieden uns hier und fliegen ins Warme 

 

 

 zu 25-30° C und "SONNENSCHEIN" 

 . 


Schöne Zeit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juli 2011)

... zum Mountainbiken, Rennradeln, Boxen, Laufen, Schwimmen, Spinning, Eisen fressen, Tauchen... ins Sportgefängnis!


----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2011)

Nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir 

Den Alpencrossern wünsche ich eine sturz/pannenfreie geile Zeit, das Wetter scheint im Alpenraum ja nochmal gerade so die Kurve zu bekommen!

Ich selbst bin Anfang Juli mit nem Kumpel von Landeck nach Riva gefahren, und bis auf 2 Std. Regen hatten wir strahlend blauem Himmel, Sonne satt und warme Temps, ich drück euch die Daumen daß ihr genau so viel Glück habt 

Ansonsten geht es mir den Umständen entsprechend, den diesjährigen Ironman musste ich vergangenen Samstag leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen absagen, werde aber am 04.09 in Köln auf der gleichen Distanz antreten 

Also, haut rein aber net zu fest!


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2011)

Wie heist es immer so schön "einmal im Leben muß ein Mountainbiker über die Alpen" ... also gut bringen wir's mal hinter uns. Morgen geht's los Richtung Fischen und am Sonntag dann richtig mit Mounty und Schrofenpass etc...

Mal sehen wie gut oder schlecht man(n) vorbereitet ist?! Mußte mein "Training" vor 2-3 Wochen aus gesundheitlichen Gründen abbrechen.

Das Wetter scheint sich ja tatsächlich etwas machen zu wollen. Jedenfalls sagt der Deutsche Alpenverein für die kommenden Tage ganz brauchbares Wetter vorraus. Trotzdem überlege ich immernoch ob ich Winterkleidung einpacke, ich trau dem Wetter nicht von jetzt bis gleich und seh mich irgendwo auf nem Pass im Schnee stehen 

Wie auch immer jetzt muß ich überhaupt erstmal anfangen zu packen. Ich hasse das, wenn's darum geht bräucht ich nie zu verreisen.

Also dann, bis nach den Alpen und allen Urlaubern viel Spaß ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (29. Juli 2011)

@Erdi
Nimm dir auf alle Fälle warme Klamotten mit, das ist Pflicht bei nem Alpencross  Man muss auf alles vorbereitet sein.

Nochmals viel Spaß


----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2011)

Ich wünsche den Alpencrossen und Urlaubern eine schöne Woche. Kommt gesund nach Hause.

Winterklamotten sind in den Alpen auf jeden Fall Pflicht. Zwiebelprinzip eben...
Bin mal bei 30 Grad gestartet und auf 2700 m musste ich dann bei der Abfahrt alles anziehen was ich dabei hatte. 

Wenn ihr wieder zurück seid, können wir am 13.08. um 21:30 h hier teilnehmen:
http://adfc-frankfurt.de/Bike-Night/ - der erste Sommer Night Ride


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Ich wünsche den Alpencrossen und Urlaubern eine schöne Woche. Kommt gesund nach Hause.



... wir sind wieder da, alle an einem Stück und mit mehr oder weniger neuen Teilen am Rad  

Das mit an einem Stück kann man wörtlich nehmen, unsere einziger Frau in der Runde hatte einiges zu tun. Linda war unbezahlbar, sie ist Chirurgin an einer Schweizer Klinik und hatte gleich am ersten Tag eine Wade wieder zusammengenäht die durch Stacheldraht aufgerissen wurde  In den Folgetagen hatte sie zum Glück "nur noch" mit Prellungen und Schürfwunden zu tun.

Tag 1 führte uns über den Schrofenpass ...







[/url] Schrofenpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Tag 2 der Weg zur Heilbronner Hütte wie gemalt ...






[/url] Landschaften wie gemalt von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Tag 3 ... fast täglich standen Trage- und Kletterpassagen auf dem Programm. Ich fand's nicht schlimm. Obwohl ich manchmal einen höheren Puls beim klettern als beim radl hatte.






[/url] täglich klettern von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Tag 4 ... wie HALT, achso nur die Schweizer Grenze vor uns ... 






[/url] Schweizer Grenze von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Kurz vorm Fimberpass da oben auf guten 2600 Meter fehlt einem dann doch ein bissl die Luft, also Fotopause ...






[/url] kurz vorm Fimberpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Unterhalb vom Fimberpass tut sich plötzlich diese Oase auf ... wird auch dankend mitgenommen ...






[/url] Pause von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Tag ... was weis ich wieviel ... steht man in der Udina Schlucht, hatt was ...






[/url] Val D'Udina von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Und die eigentliche täglich Quahl: "Ja was essen wir nur wieder ..."






[/url] "Was essen wir nur ..." von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Wie wär's damit: Echte italienische Pizza mit Steinpilzen, Speck und Parmesankäse ... *sapper*






[/url] lecker von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Und plötzlich: Huch, da ist der Gardasee ...






[/url] Gardasee von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Wer die Bilder sieht, sieht das das Wetter gar nicht mal sooo schlecht war  Einmal Regen wärend der Fahrt, sonst echt Glück gehabt. Wo wir waren, war die Sonne 

*Fazit nach 7 Tagen, 431,41 KM 11.007 HM: *

Alles im Vorfeld richtig gemacht. 
Habe mich nicht wirklich quählen müssen.
Mein Prophet hatt mich heil und sicher über die Alpen gebracht.
Eindrücke ohne Ende gesammt, die muss man erstmal verarbeiten. 

So ein AlpenX ist schon GANZ GROSSES KINO


----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2011)

Sehr schön. 

In genau einer Woche bin ich dann auch mit dem Bike auf dem Weg nach Riva. 

Unterhalb vom Fimberpass, das schaut nach Groich aus? 
Da werde ich voraussichtlich am 17.08.2011 auch Rast machen und mir einen leckeren Kuchen reinhaun. 

Seid ihr von dort die Wiese runter und unten den Trail am Bach entlang, oder oben über den Schotterweg nach Ramosch geradelt?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Unterhalb vom Fimberpass, das schaut nach Groich aus?
> 
> Seid ihr von dort die Wiese runter und unten den Trail am Bach entlang, oder oben über den Schotterweg nach Ramosch geradelt?
> 
> ...


Wovon redet er ... 

OK, gerade mal in den Track geschaut. Wie der "Rastplatz" heist weis ich nicht, OSM kennt ihn nicht  Aber das Kaff unten heist dann wirklich Ramosch. Sind wir durch und dann rüber nach Sur En wo unser Nachtquartier war. Lt. Track sind wir oben lang, im bzw. am Bachbett lang sind wir vor der Pause. Das gehört aber glaube noch zum langen "Fimbertrail"


----------



## karsten13 (8. August 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wovon redet er ...



ich galube, die Frage bezieht sich hierauf: 






Davon gab's da mehrere 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ich galube, die Frage bezieht sich hierauf:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Da war ich nicht, an so eine "Skiflugschanze" würde ich mich erinnern!


----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2011)

Karsten, genau das meine ich. Bist Du die Trails dort am Bach gefahren?
Wie gut sind die fahrbar?


----------



## karsten13 (8. August 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Karsten, genau das meine ich. Bist Du die Trails dort am Bach gefahren?
> Wie gut sind die fahrbar?



an die Trails erinnere ich mich nicht, sollten also fahrbar sein.
Allerdings an diese Hängebrücken. Glaub ja nicht, dass die Stillhalten, wenn Du da drüberfährst. Die Schwanken total zur Seite hin. Da ich zu Fuß schon Probleme auf solchen Dingern habe, wären die Hängebrücken vor dem Alpencross fast zum Ausschlusskriterium für die ganze Veranstaltung geworden ...

Weitere Bilder ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Speedskater (9. August 2011)

Danke Karsten, also gehts unten am Bach entlang.

Man kann von Groisch über den Schotterweg nach Vna und dann den Trail nach Ramosch fahren, man muss nicht über die Hängebrücken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (9. August 2011)

Tolle Bilder Erdi! Da wird man ja echt neidisch.


----------



## Adrenalino (18. August 2011)

Wo zum Henker ist das? Ich bin bisher 3x schon vom Fimberpass runter aber an diese Brücke kann ich mich definitiv net erinnern, nur an den Steg über den man rüber muss wenn man runter ins Engadin will, quasi die erste Möglichkeit der Flußquerung wenn man von oben runtergerutscht kommt....



Speedskater schrieb:


> Karsten, genau das meine ich. Bist Du die Trails dort am Bach gefahren?
> Wie gut sind die fahrbar?





Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke Karsten, also gehts unten am Bach entlang.
> 
> Man kann von Groisch über den Schotterweg nach Vna und dann den Trail nach Ramosch fahren, man muss nicht über die Hängebrücken.



Also, ich würde die Trails am Bach weglassen. Das haben der Marc und ich mal ausprobiert, das war furchtbar. Der erste Teil ist supergut fahrbar, unten am Bach ist dann nur noch schiebtragen angesagt. Wie es weiter unten ausschaut kann ich nicht sagen, ich beziehe mich hier auf den Trailabschnitt kurz nach der ersten Einkehrmöglichkeit bei Zuort. Da geht`s rechts ab Ri. Kurhaus Sinestra. Fährt man weiter geradeaus kommt der Abzweig auf Trail runter zum Bach, den Abzweig würd ich liegenlassen!


----------



## Sabiii (18. August 2011)

Huhu,

hat wer Lust am We ne kleinere MTB - Tour zu machen? Ich hab nach der OP jetzt genug GA gemacht... 

Grüßlis


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2011)

Samstag bestellt, heute angekommen  

Mein neuer LRS für's six13. Nachdem, angefangen auf Malle, mir das Hinterrad hier in Deutschland noch zweimal, zuletzt letzten Samstag auseinandergeflogen ist, habe ich die Schnauze vollgehabt und mir einen neuen bestellt. Standart LRS mit mehr Speichen, freigegeben bis 100kg Körpergewicht, langt also auch für's Wintergewicht  Und trotzdem noch knappe 300g leichter 

Werde dehn am WE aber nicht einweihen, sondern das komplette WE mit dem Mounty unterwegs sein. Habe mich kurz entschlossen noch bei Loti Tours "eingebucht". Es steht quasi ein zweifacher ODW-X an. Samstag morgen geht's ab DR los quer durch den ODW bis zum Katzenbuckel, dort Übernachtung und Sonntag auf anderem Weg wieder zurück. Wetter soll ja Bombe werden ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2011)

Übrigens *@Sabiii*, Du hast doch schon was kleines vor wie ich hier gerade sehe


----------



## karsten13 (18. August 2011)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Wo zum Henker ist das? Ich bin bisher 3x schon vom Fimberpass runter aber an diese Brücke kann ich mich definitiv net erinnern, nur an den Steg über den man rüber muss wenn man runter ins Engadin will, quasi die erste Möglichkeit der Flußquerung wenn man von oben runtergerutscht kommt....



es ist weit nach dem Steg, unterhalb des Hof Zuort.

Guckst Du hier. In diesem Kartenausschnitt dem Bach nach Norden folgend siehst Du die Hängebrücken.

Und dieser Streckenabschnitt war geil 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. August 2011)

Tach auch! Auch wir sind gut und gesund aus unserem Lanzaroteurlaub zurück. Das Wetter war nur an den ersten beiden Tagen, an denen auch die Bilder entstanden, wirklich schön. Ansonsten hatten wir viele Wolkentage.

Einige Eindrücke:

am Strand:





Spielereien im Sand ...





durch die Wüste .... oder so





auch am Strand 





Rennradausflug mit Kuchenessen im Rathaus





Tagesausflug nach Arietta






@Sabiii: Schön das Du wieder geländetauglich bist! 


Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, nur zu, Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen! 

Mountainbike Ausflug an die Ausläufer der Rhön zur Burg Schwarzenfels

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Siam (21. August 2011)

So, hier mal die "Ausbeute" der Schwarzenfels-Tour gestern. War sehr gediegen und wirklich recht knackig:









Die angehängte tour mußte ich leider starrk verkleinern (5000pkt. auf 500 pkt.) da Dateianhänge nicht einmal 100kB groß sein dürfen (ein Hoch auf die Praxisnahen Bedingungen hier, Bilder können beliebig groß sein).

Wer die volle Datei haben will bitte PN mit email-Adresse.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Adrenalino (21. August 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> es ist weit nach dem Steg, unterhalb des Hof Zuort.
> 
> Guckst Du hier. In diesem Kartenausschnitt dem Bach nach Norden folgend siehst Du die Hängebrücken.
> 
> ...



Alles klar, dann weiß ich für´s nächstemal Bescheid wie ich die Tour zu legen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wetter soll ja Bombe werden ...



Na ja, gestern naßgeschwitzt gewesen nach 131 km und 1350 HM. Dann hier genächtigt und heute naßgeregnet gewesen nach 100 KM und 777 HM. Aber rechtzeitig zur Kaffeepause in Dieburg hatt dann die Sonne wieder gebrannt, passt doch ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. August 2011)

Siam schrieb:


> So, hier mal die "Ausbeute" der Schwarzenfels-Tour gestern. War sehr gediegen und wirklich recht knackig:
> Gruß
> Thomas



Also dass Profil von Willingen sieht wesentlich besser aus.
Das Wochenende dort war oberaffengeil, muss unbedingt öfter hin, sabber... Es zählen die Abwärtsmeter!


----------



## Bikeholic (21. August 2011)

Siam schrieb:


> So, hier mal die "Ausbeute" der Schwarzenfels-Tour gestern. War sehr gediegen und wirklich recht knackig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super Tour! Danke an die drei Mitfahrer.  ... und den ganzen Tag Sonnenschein! 

Gerne mal wieder.


----------



## Bergpirat (22. August 2011)

Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an unseren Touren-Guide Ingo, hast du echt klasse gemacht  @Siam auch Danke an dich, dass du am Vorabend die Batterien von deinem Garmin gewechselt hast 
Unsere "Feierabendrunde"  mit ca. 200km und ca. 2800hm war echt Super, gerne wieder .
Hier mal ein paar Bilder von den Spessarträubern auf Tour:


----------



## Speedskater (28. August 2011)

Moin moin,

ich bin dann auch wieder zuhause und wenn ich alles sortiert habe gibts auch paar Bilder. Videos von den Abfahrten wie Fimberpass, Val Mora, Montozzo-Scharte usw. habe ich auch. 





Gruß
Armin


----------



## diggar (29. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hiermit melde ich mich zurück  In den letzten 3-4 Monaten war es mir leider nur sporadisch Möglich mal aufs Bike zu steigen. Die Arbeit und eine Nasen-OP waren schuld daran. Nun aber alles weitestgehend wieder i.O. 

Natürlich durch die längere Pause etwas aus dem Training. Aber gerade dabei es wieder aufzuarbeiten. 

Aber wie ich gesehen habe war in den letzte Monaten gar nicht sooooo viel hier los. Sommerloch, oder woran liegt das? 

Gerne würde ich mich wieder Touren anschließen  Also gebt mal ein mucks wenn ihr was Plant. 

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (31. August 2011)

Ich habe mal paar Videos hochgeladen.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SmartComponents

@Chaotenkind, Val Mora habe ich auch hochgeladen.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe mal paar Videos hochgeladen.


Hey, die Fimberpassaufnahmen habe ich mir dich tatsächlich gerade alle KOMPLETT angesehen 

Bin froh das ich nicht der Einzige bin, der im oberen Bereich lieber zu Fuß geht. Kommt gar nicht rüber wie steil das an manchen Ecken da wirklich ist, aber sonst ist das da nur GEIL 

Bis Du mit Klikies oder Flats unterwegs gewesen? Ich habe mich geärgert an den Klikies gehongen zu haben. Mit Flats wäre da, zumindest in meinem Kopf, noch einiges mehr und schneller gegangen 

*Das ist echt Hammer da oben, mußte ich gleich nochmal in meinen Bildern stöbern ... 
Komisch ... irgendwie hatt hier bei uns gerade mal alles seinen Reitz verlohren* 






[/url] Fimberpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Fimberpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Fimberpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Fimberpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Erdi01 (1. September 2011)

Also Schrofen war eigentlich auch irgendwie Hammer ...

Das ist so steil wie's aussieht, der "Dirigent" ist unser Guide gewesen und die "Hühnerleiter" vom Schrofen.

*Wenn ich mir jetzt so mit ein bisschen Abstand die Bilder wieder ansehe, wird mir erst bewußt wie GEIL das da eigentlich alles war* 






[/url] Schrofenpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Schrofenpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] "Hühnerleiter" am Schrofen von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2011)

Moin Erdi,

ich bin mit Klickis gefahren, ich bin aber sehr schnell raus aus den Dingern.
Bevor man sich ablegt sollte man auf so einer Tour im Zweifelsfall lieber runter schieben. 
Wie steil das ist erkennt man auf den Filmchen daran wieviel vom Himmel zu sehen ist. Die kamera hat ein extremes Weitwinkelobjektiv mit 170° Blickwinkel.

Ich habe noch so paar Filmchen, die werde ich noch hochladen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (1. September 2011)

Nette Filme und Fotos habt Ihr da gemacht! ... da bekommt man so richtig  Lust auf die Berge. Nur die Trage- und Schiebepassagen bräuchte ich  sooo garnet.



Bin noch am überlegen ob ich am Sonntag eine neue Version vom "_*lustigen Hahnenkamm auf und ab*_" starte. Hätte jemand Interesse? ... vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt mit!





Sabiii schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> hat wer Lust am We ne kleinere MTB - Tour zu machen? Ich hab nach der OP jetzt genug GA gemacht...
> 
> Grüßlis



Ist zwar eine Woche nach Deiner Anfrage, doch besser spät als nie! Am Samstag gibt es eine recht lockere Ausfahrt mit den Leuten mit denen wir schon mal hinter AB unterwegs waren. Damals war auch der MTB-Fritz dabei, falls Du Dich erinnerst. Die Tour soll zur Ronneburg und weitgehend über Forst und Wirtschaftswege gehen. Im Wald gibts zur Zeit immer noch recht viele Bäume die sich nach dem Gewittersturm in die Wagerechte begeben haben und einfach nicht von den Wegen weg wollen. Falls Dich oder sonst jemanden die Sache interessiert, kannst Dich gerne melden.


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2011)

@Bikeholic, wenn Du den ganzen Tag auf dem Sattel sitzt bist Du froh, wenn du mal schieben darfst. 

Lustiges Hahnenkamm auf und ab hört sich gut an.

Ich habe übrigens in meine Taunus-Trainigs-Runde noch etwas verfeinert.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. September 2011)

Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass Du nach einem ganzen Tag im Sattel froh bist aus dem Sattel zu kommen und etwas schreiben zu dürfen. Dafür hast Du vermutlich, an entsprechender Stelle, gut Sitzfleisch (Hornhaut) aufgebaut. 

Sonntag dachte ich an 10:00h Startzeit! Falls es recht ist? Treffpunkt wie immer am Druckhaus, Pause am Fernblick oder Naturfreundehaus und Ende zwischen 15 - 16h. Bist Du dabei?

Für den Feldi wollte ich Dich und auch den Erdi sowieso gerne noch mal aktivieren. Danke also schon mal vorab für das Angebot. Können wir gerne demnächt auf den Plan setzen.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. September 2011)

Will auch Alpencross!
Das passende Radl wird die Tage fertig. Habe heute Vormittag die Speedhub eingespeicht und auch noch das Vorderrad umgespeicht, weil, hinten schwarze Speichen und vorne weiße geht mal gar nicht. Jetzt tun mir nur die Finger weh.
Chef muss noch zentrieren und ich schau nach ner Kettenführung um das Gerassel zu unterbinden. Das Kettenblatt ist übrigens doch nur ein 38er geworden. Besser für bergauf als das 40er, das ursprünglich geplant war.

@Speedskater: ich muss noch Fotos von deinen Kunstwerken machen, bevor das Hinterrad reinkommt. Nischenprodukte für ein Nischenprodukt!
Aber was für welche!

Gruss CK (habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich mich unter falschem Namen eingelockt habe. Ui, ui, ui!)


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bevor man sich ablegt sollte man auf so einer Tour im Zweifelsfall lieber runter schieben.
> Armin


Seh ich auch so 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Für den Feldi wollte ich Dich und auch den Erdi sowieso gerne noch mal aktivieren.


Ja da war doch was, also noch was nachzuholen  Obwohl ich im Moment den Renner favoritisiere. Da steht bei nächster Gelegenheit noch eine Runde Frammersbach und Spessart/ODW-Kombi an. Vllt finden sich dafür auch Mitstreiter 

Aber heute geht's mim AlpenXser erstmal Richtung Büttelborn, da haben sich ein paar "Altbären" abseits des Forums für ne Runde verabredet 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das passende Radl wird die Tage fertig.
> 
> Gruss CK (habe gerade gemerkt, dass ich mich unter falschem Namen eingelockt habe. Ui, ui, ui!)


Hoffentlich wird's diesmal was brauchbareres als so ein Borstenviehch , ich lass mich überraschen ...

P.S. Im Moment läuft ja die Eurobike und es gibt hier wieder einige interessante Filchen zu sehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. September 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja da war doch was, also noch was nachzuholen  Obwohl ich im Moment den Renner favoritisiere. Da steht bei nächster Gelegenheit noch eine Runde Frammersbach und Spessart/ODW-Kombi an. Vllt finden sich dafür auch Mitstreiter


 ... hast, wenn es zeitlich passt, Deinen Mitstreiter gefunden. Kannst mir gerne Bescheid geben wenn etwas ansteht, dann klinke ich mich ggf. auch mal spontan ein. Mein Renner mault sowieso schon weil er kaum raus darf! 

Bikeholic



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird's diesmal was brauchbareres als so ein Borstenviehch , ich lass mich überraschen ...
> 
> P.S. Im Moment läuft ja die Eurobike und es gibt hier wieder einige interessante Filchen zu sehen.



Was soll denn das heißen? Wir sind in Willingen auch eine Tour gefahren, wo ich mit dem Borstenvieh war, da war vorne, auch bergauf! Es kommt halt immer auf die Mitfahrer an.

Eurobike war schon nett, ich war am Donnerstag da. Heute habe ich immer noch Muskelkater vom rumlatschen. Bei Cannondale bin ich um die Räder geschlichen, aber auch bei Rocky Mountain hatten sie leckere Schnittchen am Start.
Aber ich denke, mit meinem neuen taiwanesischen Auslaufmodell bin ich gut bedient. Es war halt einfach ein Schnäppchen und Speedskater hat das Problem "wie kriege ich eine Speedhub in einen Hinterbau für 12 mm Steckachse" super gelöst.

Gruss CK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... hast, wenn es zeitlich passt, Deinen Mitstreiter gefunden. Kannst mir gerne Bescheid geben wenn etwas ansteht, dann klinke ich mich ggf. auch mal spontan ein. Mein Renner mault sowieso schon weil er kaum raus darf!
> 
> Bikeholic


Klingt gut  Wenn's Wetter passt steht kommendes WE schon die erste Rennerausfahrt auf dem Programm.



> Eurobike war schon nett, ich war am Donnerstag da. Heute habe ich immer noch Muskelkater vom rumlatschen. Bei Cannondale bin ich um die Räder geschlichen, aber auch bei Rocky Mountain hatten sie leckere Schnittchen am Start.
> Aber ich denke, mit meinem neuen taiwanesischen Auslaufmodell bin ich gut bedient. Es war halt einfach ein Schnäppchen und Speedskater hat das Problem "wie kriege ich eine Speedhub in einen Hinterbau für 12 mm Steckachse" super gelöst.
> 
> Gruss CK


So so, da war Madame also live dort, das ist natürlich noch besser  Da läuft einem dann wenigstens richtig der Sapper aus'em Maul  Dann seh mal zu, dass Du Bilder von Deinem Neuzugang an den Start bringst. Hoffentlich ist's kein 29er, der Hype geht mir viel zu weit. Mit diesem unförmigen Dingern kann ich einfach nix anfangen.


----------



## Speedskater (3. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonntag dachte ich an 10:00h Startzeit! Falls es recht ist? Treffpunkt wie immer am Druckhaus, Pause am Fernblick oder Naturfreundehaus und Ende zwischen 15 - 16h. Bist Du dabei?



Wetter schaut gut aus, in dabei.


@Erdi, ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die 29Zöller Vorteile bieten.


----------



## BlackTrek (3. September 2011)

Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen beim Denfeld in HG mal einen Specialized 29er ein paar Meter gefahren. Das rollt schön geschmeidig über die Unebenheiten. Auf der anderen Seite merkt man die Trägheit bei der Beschleunigung leider auch deutlich.

Geschmackssache. Bei mir blieb der Haben-Will-Faktor allerdings aus.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wetter schaut gut aus, in dabei.



Ok, 10:00H Druckhaus. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Klingt gut  Wenn's Wetter passt steht kommendes WE schon die erste Rennerausfahrt auf dem Programm.


 Alles klar!  ... und wenn das Wetter mitspielt, dann bitte Samstag, weil wir Sonntag die Schlemmertour (Kinzigtal-Total) mitradeln wollten. Schlemmer Tour = leckere Kuchen, frisch geräucherte Forelle, schmackhaftes jeglicher Art.


----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich ist's kein 29er, der Hype geht mir viel zu weit. Mit diesem unförmigen Dingern kann ich einfach nix anfangen.


hm ... mitgelesen und notiert  sollten wir uns mal wieder im gelände begegnen, dann bitte keine fragen stellen und schon gar keine kommentare abgeben.


----------



## Speedskater (5. September 2011)

moin moin,

das "lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab" war wieder mal ein sehr netter Ausritt. Danke Bikeholic



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonntag die Schlemmertour (Kinzigtal-Total) mitradeln wollten. Schlemmer Tour = leckere Kuchen, frisch geräucherte Forelle, schmackhaftes jeglicher Art.



Das liest sich auch gut.

Bis vor 3 Jahren habe ich da immer Rennradler mit den Skates gescheucht. Habe dieses Jahr kaum auf den Dingern gestanden der Trainingszustand reicht leider nicht für ca. 120 km, sonst wäre ich mit den Skates mitgekommen. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## BlackTrek (5. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hm ... mitgelesen und notiert  sollten wir uns mal wieder im gelände begegnen, dann bitte keine fragen stellen und schon gar keine kommentare abgeben.



Erdi muss sich dafür immer Kommentare über seine kaputte Gabel anhören. ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (5. September 2011)

insgeheim bin ich ja echt froh darüber, dass 29er - EINE INNOVATION OHNE GLEICHEN - mahl nicht von cannondale eingeführt wurde 

bin noch am tüfteln, wie der 29er-schrein bei mir aussehen soll und skizziere fleißig entwürfe.

bilder folgen nicht


----------



## Bikeholic (5. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hm ... mitgelesen und notiert  sollten wir uns mal wieder im gelände begegnen, dann bitte keine fragen stellen und schon gar keine kommentare abgeben.



... bin mal sehr gespannt ob die Teile sich durchsetzen! Aktuell sehe ich im Gelände zumindest nur sehr selten welche. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> das "lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab" war wieder mal ein sehr netter Ausritt. Danke Bikeholic
> 
> ...


Hat mir auch gefallen die netten Passagen am Hahnenkamm mit Dir abzureiten. Übrigens Kinzigtal-Total hat 80Km und ich bin noch am überlegen, ob ich das Birdy nehme. ... und dem dürftest Du gewachsen sein, zumal es tendenziell bergab geht. Im Übrigen wird wohl öfter eine Schmakofatzpause eingelegt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> insgeheim bin ich ja echt froh darüber, dass 29er - EINE INNOVATION OHNE GLEICHEN - mahl nicht von cannondale eingeführt wurde


Naja, die INNOVATION OHNE GLEICHEN heist bei Cannondale schon seit Jahren BadBoy. Was ist den ein TwentyNiner, ein 28 Zoll Rennradlaufrad, das durch den dicken Mountyreifen halt zum 29 Zöller wird  Und da Rennradler aus Sicht manchen MTBlern eh nur Schmallspurakrobaten, Lykras oder gleich Schwuchteln sind  müssen sich die Marketingabteilungen halt was einfallen lassen um Mountenbikern Rennradteile verkaufen zu können 

Und da die Marketingabteilung von CD halt schon immer eine der Besten war, hat man schon vor Jahren in Mountyrahmen echte 28zig Zöller sammt Rennradbereifung reingehängt und das ganze ganz stylisch zum BayBoy Urbanbike erklärt ... und heute: Nennt man's immernoch Urbanbike, Streetbike oder halt ganz aktuell TwentyNiner ... und yeah alle sind wie ferngesteuert und hüpfen auf die "Rennradteile". Schon ein komischen Völkchen so Mountainbiker


----------



## x-rossi (5. September 2011)

aus dieser eingeschränkten betrachtungsweise kann man das natürlich so sehen


----------



## Google (6. September 2011)

Grüßt Euch allerseits!

nach längerer Zeit auch einmal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir, ein kleiner Lagebericht.

Jaaa, ich war auch beim Alpencross dabei. Wieder ein schönes Erlebnis aber diesmal für mich nicht mehr das was es einmal war. Gehandicapt durch mehrere Bikedefekte...dadurch nur Stress hinsichtlich der Ersatzteilbesorgung (4 von 7 Etappen)...daher viel zu wenig Zeit zum geniessen .... Ein ängstlicher Guide, der die Sattelstützen auch hochzus liebend gerne ganz unten gesehen hätte..Startzeiten, die ja mal gar nichts mehr mit Urlaub zu tun hatten  Ok, das lag auch an der Gruppe, die diesmal (trotz gleicher Gesamtzahl wie üblich) wohl einfach zu groß war.   

Aber vielleicht lag es auch einfach nur daran, dass meine Lust und Motivation zum biken seit Malle diesen Jahres doch sehr stagnierte und mich auch mom wohl nichts richtig begeistern kann, dass ich mal wieder aufs Bike steige. Das Fusion steht seit dem Ende des AlpenX ungenutzt und verdreckt im Keller...watt solls!

Das einzige was ich noch zu 99% hinbekomme sind die Fahrten zur Arbeit. 20 Km einfach..Hauptsache nicht ganz einrosten.

Und ansonsten?? Immerhin denke ich schon mal übers Biken nach und nehme es mir vor.....Wenns dann allerdings soweit sein soll, dann habe ich (noch) Besseres vor. Irgendwann werde ich schon wieder fahren....Aber wer weiß mit welchem Anspruch  Momentan kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich wie in den letzten Jahren so regelmäßig und intensiv biken will. Abe wie soll ich dann noch mit den anderen mitkommen??

Schaun wir mal  Irgendwie fehlts mir halt auch an Zielen. Malle ist mittlerweile irgendwie ausgelutscht. Ich kenn unsere Touren auswendig. Welche Alternativen gibts fürs Frühjahr, die einen durch den Winter bringen könnten? Ich hab kein Bock die Frage zu lösen (Ojeh). Was könnte begeistern? Keine Ahnung 

Und im Sommer? Alpencross, zumindest ein geführter, ist für mich passe geworden. Eine gemäßigte Deutschlandtour, wo ich mich nicht mehr auf Kompromisse hinsichtlich Waldautobahnen oder Radwegen einlasse, sondern ordentliches Gelände fahre, könnte ich mir noch am ehesten vorstellen.....aber da mangelt es wohl an interessierten Mitfahrern, die es dann auch nicht nur bei Willensbekundungen belassen. Ich glaube mir fehlen einfach die Ziele...

Ich hoffe noch, das alles wieder wie gehabt zurückkommt.... und ich Euch jetzt nicht zu sehr mit meinen ganz eigenen Gedanken gelangweilt habe.

Euch viel Spass bei Euren Touren  Das Wetter ist ja wirklich nicht schlecht.

Gruß

Google


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2011)

zypern ist ne nette alternative im frühjahr. da ist das wetter im frühjahr auch sehr angenehm und die preise moderat.

und anstatt eines a->b alpencrosses kann man sich auch an einem ort in den alpen niederlassen und ein paar schöne rundkurse über die umliegenden höhenwege von bergspitze zu bergspitze abfahren. anstrengend und anspruchsvoll ist auch sowas allemal.

ghost48 und ich hatten 2010 eine coole woche in saalbach/hinterglemm abgeradelt.

für 2012 habe ich mir val gardena/gröden im dolomitenraum vorgenommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. September 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Momentan kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, dass ich wie in den letzten Jahren so regelmäßig und intensiv biken will. Abe wie soll ich dann noch mit den anderen mitkommen??
> Google



Ach Google, ist doch nicht schlimm. Da habe ich wenigstens jemanden der nicht angepisst ist, wenn ich die Sau ausführen möchte. Schön gemütlich bergauf und mit Spass bergab. Wie wäre es mal mit dem Rothaarsteig? Schön trailig und teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll. Außerdem führt er an Willingen vorbei....Bikepark!


----------



## Bikeholic (8. September 2011)

Hi Volker, 
wie sieht es jetzt mit Samstag aus? ... das Wetter soll ja ganz vielversprechend werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (8. September 2011)

@Bikeholic, genau, für Samstag ist geiles Wetter angesagt. Was haltet ihr von einer umfangreichen Taunustour?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Volker,
> wie sieht es jetzt mit Samstag aus? ... das Wetter soll ja ganz vielversprechend werden.


Ja, also von meiner Seite steht die *Rennertour* nach Frammersbach noch. Treffpunkt wäre 11:00 an der Kreuzung in Hörstein.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, genau, für Samstag ist geiles Wetter angesagt. Was haltet ihr von einer umfangreichen Taunustour?


Lass uns das bitte mal am nächsten Wochenende anvisieren, vorausgesetzt das Wetter spielt auch dann mit.  Könnte sogar sein das Chaotenkinds neuer Hobel dann schon fertig ist und sie ihn gerne ausprobieren möchte.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, also von meiner Seite steht die *Rennertour* nach Frammersbach noch. Treffpunkt wäre 11:00 an der Kreuzung in Hörstein.



Super, ... werde da sein!  Auf welche Eckdaten muß ich mich denn einstellen?


@google: Das hört sich ja so ziemlich nach einem schweren Fall von Demotivation an. ... kannst Dich vielleicht ja nicht mehr an den leckeren Kuchen im Naturfreundehaus erinnern!? Beim nächsten Besuch kann ich gernemal wieder ein Bild davon reinstellen, um  Dich zu motivieren.   Im Übrigen gibt es auch in Deutschland schöne Wanderwege die einen netten Offroadcharakter aufweisen: Rothaarsteig, Saar-Hunsrück-Steig, Rennsteig, Eselsweg, Goldsteig. Den Ein oder Anderen würde auch ich gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen, also das nur zur Mitstreitersuche. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. September 2011)

... und Erdi plane bitte ein, dass die Kiliansbrücke zwischen Mainflingen und Dettingen gesperrt ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und Erdi plane bitte ein, dass die Kiliansbrücke zwischen Mainflingen und Dettingen gesperrt ist.


 Dann nehm ich die Fähre ...

Die Rennerrunde wird so ca. 140 KM 1500 HM haben.

Weitere Mitfahrer, auch Lust- und Motivationslose  sind gern gesehn 

Bis morgen ...


----------



## Speedskater (9. September 2011)

Aus Ermangelung eines passenden Gefährts kann ich da nicht mitfgahren, es sei denn ihr nehmt mich mit einem 9,8 kg Rohloff Hardtail mit Dackelspaltern mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Aus Ermangelung eines passenden Gefährts kann ich da nicht mitfgahren, es sei denn ihr nehmt mich mit einem 9,8 kg Rohloff Hardtail mit Dackelspaltern mit.


Von mir aus  

Sind alle Schlachten des Jahres geschlagen, ich hab's nicht mehr eilig ... ich denke da auch spontan gerade mal an eine Dame aus HU auf nem Cervelo. Auch schon lang nicht mehr gesehen


----------



## Bikeholic (9. September 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dann nehm ich die Fähre ...
> 
> Die Rennerrunde wird so ca. 140 KM 1500 HM haben.
> 
> ...



 alles klar bis Morgen. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Aus Ermangelung eines passenden Gefährts kann  ich da nicht mitfgahren, es sei denn ihr nehmt mich mit einem 9,8 kg  Rohloff Hardtail mit Dackelspaltern mit.



Von mir aus gerne!   Also ich starte von Steinheim aus um 10:15H vom Druckhaus. Melde Dich bitte telefonisch, falls Du mit möchtest.


----------



## Speedskater (9. September 2011)

Ich werde mich melden.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. September 2011)

10:15H Druckhaus (unter der Brücke) - 11:00H Hörstein Kreuzung. Falls Du mit mir von Steinheim aus starten möchtest, lass uns telefonieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. September 2011)

@Erdi, danke für den netten Ausritt Heute. 

Übrigens hatten wir in Groisch auch lecker Kuchen zu uns genommen.


----------



## Google (11. September 2011)

x-rossi schrieb:


> zypern ist ne nette alternative im frühjahr.


 Da haben wir uns schon vor zwei, drei Jahren kundig gemacht. Landschaftlich, von der Mentalität und der Infrastruktur nicht ganz so ansprechend.





x-rossi schrieb:


> und anstatt eines a->b alpencrosses kann man sich auch an einem ort in den alpen niederlassen und ein paar schöne rundkurse über die umliegenden höhenwege von bergspitze zu bergspitze abfahren. anstrengend und anspruchsvoll ist auch sowas allemal.


Sicher ists anspruchsvoll. Aber muß, es egal wo man hinfahren möchte, gleich so lange und so steil hochgehen? Selbst das nervt mich momentan. Das ist das schöne an einer Deutschlandtour. Man muß zwar länger fahren, bekommt aber seine Hm genauso zusammen ohne dass man immer gleich ne Aufstiegshilfe braucht. Mir ist es (immer noch) viel wichtiger Landschaft erleben zu können. Ok, in den Alpen von einem Punkt aus könnte man es auch einfach lockerer angehen lassen. Mehr Pausen und so... Aber ich hatte halt jetzt auch schon genug alpines Erleben.





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ach Google, ist doch nicht schlimm. Da habe ich wenigstens jemanden der nicht angepisst ist, wenn ich die Sau ausführen möchte. Schön gemütlich bergauf und mit Spass bergab. Wie wäre es mal mit dem Rothaarsteig? Schön trailig und teilweise sehr anspruchsvoll. Außerdem führt er an Willingen vorbei....Bikepark!


Gerne kannste mit der Wildsau fahren, ich bin nicht (mehr) auf der Flucht  Aber Bikeparks brauch ich nicht. Wie gesagt, gemeinsames Erleben der Natur ist mir wichtiger. Klar brauche ich auch dann und wann technische Herausforderungen und wer mich kennt weiß, dass ich jetzt nicht so beschissen durch die Trails eiere...aber mit 46 denke ich, sind die weiteren Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten einfach begrenzt, deshalb brauch ich beim biken auch nicht ganz Hardcore. 





Bikeholic schrieb:


> Im Übrigen gibt es auch in Deutschland schöne Wanderwege die einen netten Offroadcharakter aufweisen: Rothaarsteig, Saar-Hunsrück-Steig, Rennsteig, Eselsweg, Goldsteig. Den Ein oder Anderen würde auch ich gerne mal unter die Stollen nehmen, also das nur zur Mitstreitersuche.


Wenn, dann rede ich aber von einer Woche nur Deutschland möglichst nur über Wanderwege. Wenn jemand dabei sein will, kann er/sie sich gerne verbindlich bei mir melden  Ruckzuck ist die Woche ausgemacht und ich trett demjenigen in den Hintern, der dann einen Rückzieher macht  Wenn die Woche klar ist, dann wird die Strecke ab Hanau erarbeitet. Allerdings wird das nur mit ein bis zwei (drei?) MITstreitern wegen der Zimmersuche realisierbar sein. Traut sich wer?

@ Shopper, schade das das nicht Dein Ding mit der kurzfristigen Zimmersuche ist.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Weitere Mitfahrer, auch Lust- und Motivationslose  sind gern gesehn


Haste mich damit gemeint? Leider ist mir sone Tour mom. zu lange.





Speedskater schrieb:


> Übrigens hatten wir in Groisch auch lecker Kuchen zu uns genommen.


Da hätte ich auch gerne entsprechendes machen können. Aber dies war nur dem Rest der Gruppe vergönnt. Ich durfte gleich weiterfahren und nach einem Bikeshop suchen, der mir ein neues Laufrad verticken möchte . 

...Na Ja....ich versuch jetzt endlich mal die kommende Woche wieder aufs Bike zu steigen. Ab und an kann ich mir das mom sogar wieder ganz gut vorstellen... jetzt fehlt nur noch die praktische Umsetzung und ein Ziel...

Gruß

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (13. September 2011)

Naja, mir sind die Touren die hier besprochen werden auch ein bisschen viel. Aber eine Deutschland-Tour wärs auch.


----------



## LimitedEdition (13. September 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Naja, mir sind die Touren die hier besprochen werden auch ein bisschen viel. Aber eine Deutschland-Tour wärs auch.




Das könnte sogar mir gefallen.


----------



## Speedskater (13. September 2011)

Moin moin,

ich werde, wenn das Wetter passt, am Sonntag wieder mal im Taunus rumradeln und ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen.

Wer mitradeln möchte kann um:
10 Uhr Holzbrücke Klein-Karben oder
11:15 Uhr Hohemark einsteigen.  
Von dort geht es zum Feldberg.
Nach einer kurzen Pause geht es ohne Verschwendung von potenzieller Energie über diverse Trails wieder zurück zu Hohemark.
Dann schau mer mal...


Gruß
Armin


----------



## loti (15. September 2011)

Hallo,
zurück von unserem sehr schönen Alpencross vom Bodensee zum Lago Maggiore, hier drei Bilder
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/Alpen_1.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/Alpen_2.jpg
http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/3/3/2/3/6/_/medium/Alpen_3.jpg
mach ich mal Werbung für eine MTB-Tour für Einsteiger mit etwas Kondition.
Samstag, 17.09.2011, 09:00 - 19:00
Start: 9 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
MTB-Tour vor dem Taunus, 95 km, 1000 Höhenmeter, bergig
MTB-Tour mit langen und kurzen, zum Teil sehr heftigen Steigungen. Von Sprendlingen mit der S-Bahn nach Niederhöchstadt. Durch Kronberg geht es am Opelzoo entlang bergauf nach Königstein, durch den Wald leicht bergab zur Roten Mühle und weiter wieder bergauf rund um den Staufen. Die Pause verbringen wir in der Gundelhard und fahren anschließend runter ins Lorsbachtal und dann durchs Gelände zum Bahai-Tempel, weiter über Waldwege nach Diedenbergen und zum Main. Zurück führt uns der Weg über Pfade durch den Schwanheimer Wald. Kosten: S-Bahn-Fahrt
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (15. September 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Wenn, dann rede ich aber von einer Woche nur Deutschland möglichst nur über Wanderwege. Wenn jemand dabei sein will, kann er/sie sich gerne verbindlich bei mir melden  Ruckzuck ist die Woche ausgemacht und ich trett demjenigen in den Hintern, der dann einen Rückzieher macht  Wenn die Woche klar ist, dann wird die Strecke ab Hanau erarbeitet. Allerdings wird das nur mit ein bis zwei (drei?) MITstreitern wegen der Zimmersuche realisierbar sein. Traut sich wer?
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Google


Wenns mal wieder mit dem gemeinsamen Biken passt, können wir gerne darüber reden. Denn ums trauen geht es weniger, viel mehr um den Zeitrahmen, den Termin und welche Tour. Falls Du bereits was auf der Pfanne hast, kannst Du es mir gerne mitteilen. Meine Favoriten habe ich Dir ja bereits genannt.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich werde, wenn das Wetter passt, am Sonntag wieder mal im Taunus rumradeln und ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> ...



... falls das Wetter mitspielt, wäre ich interessiert!

@Erdi: Wie sieht es mit Dir aus? 

@Google: Das wäre doch ein akzeptabler Wiedereinstig oder?


----------



## Speedskater (15. September 2011)

Ich werde Morgen Nachmittag das gute Wetter nutzen und im Taunus rumradeln, wer kommt mit?


----------



## ICM2007 (15. September 2011)

Hi Leute, 
bin auch mal wieder da, nach viel Urlaub und vielen Beschäftigungen anderweitig, aber oft mit Bike 
Muss mich mal wieder orientieren hier.  
Fährt jemand N8rides mit?
Würde nächsten Donnerstag eine mittlere gut 5okm Rodgaurunde anbieten ab 19.00Uhr , S-Bahn-Station Rodgau Rollwald !
Wenn jemand Interesse hat hier melden. 
Eintrag im LMB gibts dann auch.

Ich sehe euch.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (16. September 2011)

Ich kann weder Samstag noch Sonntag. Das Wetter soll ja eh nicht so einladend sein. Also muß man sich auch nicht ärgern 

Bikeholic, ich habe noch nichts im Blick. Sofern eine Deutschlandtour fürs nächste Jahr fest eingeplant wird, werde ich die Tour im Laufe des Winters versuchen nach den benannten Kriterien zusammen zu stellen.

Gruß

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2011)

@speedskater:
Morgen ab Hohemark wäre mir sehr genehm, soweit es trocken bleibt. Allerdings mit der Sau, da beim One-Forty noch ein wenig Bastelarbeit an Kettenblatt und Kettenführung ansteht.  Sonst wäre es gestern fertig geworden.

@google:
Na, dann halt nur Rothaarsteig, ohne Park. Es gibt da auch einen Rundwanderweg durch die Alpen oberhalb des Mittstädter Sees bei den Ösis. Übernachtungen auf den Hütten, 200 km und ca. 3000 HM. Klingt für eine Woche oder so doch ganz entspannt. Und schöne Ausblicke auf den See inclusive.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> ich werde, wenn das Wetter passt, am Sonntag wieder mal im Taunus rumradeln und ihr seid alle herzlich eingeladen.
> 
> ...



Armin ich entscheide morgen spontan nach Wetterlage. Wenn ich komme, dann komme ich vermutlich nach Karben an die Holzbrücke. 

Melde mich morgen.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Wie sieht es mit Dir aus?


Ich war heute schon im Taunus mit der Gruppe von der Loti hier gesprochen hatt.  Zur Abwechslung mal weiter westlich über Opel Zoo und Rote Mühle zum Mittag auf die Gundelhard, zurück über Bahai Tempel und die Top Trails des Frankfurter Stadtwalds. Ja, auch die gibt's 

Das war die Abschiedstour von meinem Rush, das wird jetzt sauber gemacht und auseinander genommen und macht dann Platz für was Neues.

(Noch kein Rad hat mir soviel Kopfzerbrechen bereitet wie das Carbon Rush ... soll/will ich seine Ära wirklich beenden )


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @speedskater:
> Morgen ab Hohemark wäre mir sehr genehm, soweit es trocken bleibt. Allerdings mit der Sau, da beim One-Forty noch ein wenig Bastelarbeit an Kettenblatt und Kettenführung ansteht.  Sonst wäre es gestern fertig geworden.



Dann musst Du wohl das Schweindel gassi führen.
Nachdem mir gestern im ruppigen Gelände zwei mal die Kette runter gehopst ist, habe ich heute auch eine Ketttenführung gebastelt.





Schau mer mal wie das Wetter wird, ich packe jeden Falls mal die Regenklamotten ein. Die Kamerahalter (vorne/hinten) habe ich auch am Bike montiert.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2011)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Das könnte sogar mir gefallen.



Tja Google, da wären wir jetzt schon zu viert bzw. zu fünft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nachdem mir gestern im ruppigen Gelände zwei mal die Kette runter gehopst ist, habe ich heute auch eine Kettenführung gebastelt.



Tja, und da gibt es in diesem Forum so ein paar Vollpfosten die rumspamen, was man denn mit einer Kettenführung wolle. Nachdem mir sowohl beim Hardtail als auch beim 96 die Kette, wenn es ruppig wurde,  trotz der Rohloff-Kettenführung runtergehüpft ist, stehe ich bei den Rädern mit mehr Federweg auf die Kombi Kettenspanner hinten und richtige Kettenführung vorne. Seitdem herrscht Ruhe, auch akustisch. Mit den andern zweien muss ich halt etwas langsamer machen, wobei das 96 wohl demnächst eine neue Kettenführung bekommt. Hab da was filigranes aus Carbon gesehen, sabber!


----------



## Google (18. September 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tja Google, da wären wir jetzt schon zu viert bzw. zu fünft.


Zusagen hören sich anders an 

Ps. Ich bin seit Beendigung des Alpencross immer noch kein Meter Gelände gefahren. 

Gruß

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (18. September 2011)

@Google: Das mit dem Geländefahren kommt schon wieder. 

@Speedskater: Danke fürs guiden, war ne schicke Feldbergtour!


----------



## ICM2007 (21. September 2011)

Hi Leute,
Wetter passt ja,  für einen N8Ride am Donnerstag

hier gehts zum LMB-Eintrag  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12250

Ich sehe euch ........


----------



## Bikeholic (22. September 2011)

Hi Eisbären,
falls jemand Lust hat, am Samstag, den *Eselsweg *von Schlüchtern (Start 8:00 Uhr) nach Großheubach (Ziel) unter die Stollen zu nehmen, der kann sich gerne melden. Bin am frühen Abend verabredet, deshalb wird die Startzeit für den ein oder anderen wieder einmal recht unchristlich sein. Der Weg ist überwiegend Trailig und dürfte bei aktuellem Wetter gut fahrbar sein. Falls wir wiedererwartend langsamer vorankommen als geplant (Schnitt 16-17km/h) wird gegebenen falls über die Geishöhe nach Aschaffenburg abgekürzt. Wer sich auskennt und ausschlafen möchte, der könnte sich am Dr. Kienplatz (ca. 10:30 Uhr), am Engländer (ca. 11:30 Uhr) oder Echterspfahl (ca. 13:00 Uhr) einklinken. Die Mittagspause wird voraussichtlich am Hunsrückhof stattfinden.


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Eisbären,
> falls jemand Lust hat, am Samstag, den *Eselsweg *von Schlüchtern (Start 8:00 Uhr) nach Großheubach (Ziel) unter die Stollen zu nehmen, der kann sich gerne melden. Bin am frühen Abend verabredet, deshalb wird die Startzeit für den ein oder anderen wieder einmal recht unchristlich sein. Der Weg ist überwiegend Trailig und dürfte bei aktuellem Wetter gut fahrbar sein. Falls wir wiedererwartend langsamer vorankommen als geplant (Schnitt 16-17km/h) wird gegebenen falls über die Geishöhe nach Aschaffenburg abgekürzt. Wer sich auskennt und ausschlafen möchte, der könnte sich am Dr. Kienplatz (ca. 10:30 Uhr), am Engländer (ca. 11:30 Uhr) oder Echterspfahl (ca. 13:00 Uhr) einklinken. Die Mittagspause wird voraussichtlich am Hunsrückhof stattfinden.



Hört sich bis auf die Startzeit gut an.
Wann fährt der Zug in Hanau ab?


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Eselsweg *von Schlüchtern (Start 8:00 Uhr)





Speedskater schrieb:


> Wann fährt der Zug in Hanau ab?



08:00 Uhr von Schlüchtern , da interessiert mich die Abfahrt ab HU schon gar nicht mehr. Deine Startzeiten werden als besser, auf der Basis brauchst Du mit mir bis auf weiteres nicht mehr rechnen ...

In meinem "Lastenheft" stehen noch 3 Touren:

1. Spess/ODW-Kombi per Renner
2. BED-Tour ab HU per Mounty
3. Taunus-Trails ab Dtz. per Mounty

Startzeiten *garantiert nicht* vor 10:00 

Und zum Abschluß steht die IndianSummerODWTour auf dem Programm. Hoffe das da wenigstens @Andreas kann  ... damit ich nicht alles alleine fahre.

Falls wer Interesse an einer der genanten Touren hat, kann er sich gern hier melden. In der Reihenfolge und dem WE-Tag bin ich flexibel.

Falls sich keiner meldet fahr ich nach Lust und Laune was von dem Genannten.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Wetter passt ja,  für einen N8Ride am Donnerstag
> 
> hier gehts zum LMB-Eintrag  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12250
> ...


Also grundsätzlich habe ich da natürlich immer interesse dran  Nur heute konnte ich nicht ...


----------



## Bikeholic (23. September 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 08:00 Uhr von Schlüchtern , da interessiert mich die Abfahrt ab HU schon gar nicht mehr. Deine Startzeiten werden als besser, auf der Basis brauchst Du mit mir bis auf weiteres nicht mehr rechnen ...
> 
> In meinem "Lastenheft" stehen noch 3 Touren:
> 
> ...



Leider lässt sich der Eselsweg mit seinen 111Km und diversen Höhenmetern, nicht vollständig bewältigen wenn die Startzeit deutlich später liegt und es bereits wieder um 19:30 Uhr dunkel ist. Bin eben auch um 18:30 Uhr verabredet. Sorry Erdi, hätte mich gefreut wenn es mal wieder gepasst hätte. 

An den Touren in Deinem "Lastenheft" hätte ich grundsätzlich an allen Touren interesse. Vor allem allerdings an der IndianSummerODWTour. Kannst mich also gerne informieren wenn Du irgendetwas ansetzen möchtest, dann klinke ich mich (wir uns) gerne ein. 



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Wetter passt ja,  für einen N8Ride am Donnerstag
> 
> hier gehts zum LMB-Eintrag  http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12250
> ...



Habe es zu spät gesehen, hätte mich sonst angeschlossen. Bin an dem Abend nicht aufs Rad, weil ich keine Lust hatte alleine zu fahren.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Hört sich bis auf die Startzeit gut an.
> Wann fährt der Zug in Hanau ab?


Es fährt kein Zug!  Die Deutsche Bahn fährt Samstag nur mit Bussen auf dieser Strecke. Deshalb fahren wir mit dem Auto an und holen es anschließend mit einem anderen Auto wieder ab.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2011)

Überraschenderweise gab's nun bei Bikeholic und Co. ne Änderung im Programm, so dass es Samstag nun gemeinsam zur BED Tour kommt 

*Start: 10:00 Uhr Mainparkplatz am Druckhaus*

*B*irkenhainer auf
*E*selsweg zum Engländer (Pause)
*D*r.Degen-Weg zurück

ca. 100 KM 1400 HM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konahoss90 (24. September 2011)

hey ho

ich bin bis ende oktober wegen eines praktikums in frankfurt und wollte morgen auch mal den Taunus unsicher machen. ist morgen irgendjemand unterwegs, bzw. hat jemand n tipp für ne gute (enduro-)tour? (gps-track). ich komme aus richtung südbahnhof und würde mit der sbahn richtung taunus fahren oder kann die strecke dorthin auch so erledigen?


----------



## Speedskater (24. September 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

ich werde Morgen bissel im Taunus rumradeln.
Wer mitradeln möchte bis 8:50 Uhr mailen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2011)

Punkt 2. im Lastenheft ist abgearbeitet 

Bikeholic und ich haben das BED gerockt 

traumhafte Bedingungen, traumhafter Tag, lief richtig gut: 99 KM 1560HM Schnitt 17,6. Die BED Tour ist und beleibt eine der schönsten Rundtouren die man im Spessart von uns aus fahren kann.

Und morgen, werde ich das Wetter sicher auch noch mal ausnutzen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (25. September 2011)

Danke fürs Guiden Erdi. War eine zünftige Ausfahrt, bei besten Radbedingungen.  Jetzt mache ich mich erst mal auf zum Ausfahren und werde mir mal die CTF- Neuses anschauen. Mal sehen wer da alles am Start ist. 

Erdi um Deinem Lastenheft entgegenzukommen hier mein Vorschlag:

Nächste Woche (01.10.2011) ist bei HIBIKE Oktoberfest (Stammkunden 10% - Aktion) mit "FREIBIER". Da könnten wir doch eine nette KOMBI-TOUR draus machen. HIBIKE und Trails am Feldi. Was meinst Du?

Speedskater könnte sicherlich auch noch die ein oder andere Variante empfehlen oder Armin? Vielleich wärst Du ja auch dabei, auch wenn LimitedEdition Geburtstag hat.  ... und vielleicht hat sie ja auch mal wieder mal Lust auf eine schön geschillte Tour.  

Möglicherweise möchte sich ja auch sonst noch jemand anschließen!? Schließlich kann man nach Kronberg auch mit der U- oder S.Bahn an und auch wieder abreisen. Heisst, die Tour kann auf die jeweiligen Bedürfnisse eingekürzt werden.

Interessenten können sich hier im Forum melden, gegebenenfalls könnte ich dann einen LMB-Eintrag machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Erdi um Deinem Lastenheft entgegenzukommen hier mein Vorschlag:
> 
> Nächste Woche (01.10.2011) ist bei HIBIKE Oktoberfest (Stammkunden 10% - Aktion) mit "FREIBIER". Da könnten wir doch eine nette KOMBI-TOUR draus machen. HIBIKE und Trails am Feldi. Was meinst Du?


Keine schlechte Idee, das behalten wir mal im Auge ...

Heute mal das gemacht, was ich schon ewig nicht mehr getan habe, mein Klassiker schlechthin unter die Mountainbikestollen genommen = Binselberg 
Die zusätzlichen Windräder mal begutachtet, mein lieber Mann, da haben sie Klötzer hingestellt


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass ich dafür die Freigabe bekomme, aber ich bin heute wieder nette Trails runtergeschraddelt, die euch sicher auch gefallen.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Nächste Woche (01.10.2011) ist bei HIBIKE Oktoberfest (Stammkunden 10% - Aktion) mit "FREIBIER". Da könnten wir doch eine nette KOMBI-TOUR draus machen. HIBIKE und Trails am Feldi. Was meinst Du?


Also ich wäre dabei! 

Brauche eh ein paar Kleinigkeiten für den Aufbau vom neuen Scalpel.

*Vorschlag: Wir treffen uns an der Mainkur beim Bierhannes um 10:30 *
... und fahren über Bad Vilbel nach Kronberg. Von dort auf den Feldi und über Orschel und die Frankfurter Stadtparks zurück an den Main.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. September 2011)

Hi Erdi,
wir haben wegen dem Guten Wetter umgeplant und nehmen am verlÃ¤ngerten Wochenende denn Rennsteig unter die Stollen. Quartier suchen wir uns unterwegs. Mit dem Bayernticket fahren wir an (Details siehe unten)!  Bei drei Personen wÃ¼rde die Anfahrt pro Person 9,66â¬ und falls alle PlÃ¤tze voll wÃ¼rden 5,80â¬ kosten. Falls sich spontan sonst noch jemand anschlieÃen mÃ¶chte, insgesamt kÃ¶nnen 5 Personen auf das Ticket (noch freie PlÃ¤tze 3).

Bayern-Ticket 
GÃ¼ltig fÃ¼r bis zu 5 gemeinsam reisende  Personen am Geltungstag, Mo.-Fr. ab 9 Uhr und Sa., So. und feiertags ab 0  Uhr. Umtausch und Erstattung sind ausgeschlossen.
29,00 EUR


----------



## Erdi01 (29. September 2011)

Ja, wir haben ja vorhin kurz telefoniert. 

Hmmm, muss ich mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. September 2011)

... egal wie lang ich's mir noch durch den Kopf gehen lasse, ich verspüre einfach nicht den Drang da jetzt mit zu wollen 

Euch viel Spaß


----------



## Bikeholic (30. September 2011)

Alles klar dann ein schönes Wochenende.

@Speedskater: Was ist eigentlich aus dem Film von unserer letzten Taunustour geworden?


----------



## Speedskater (30. September 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Alles klar dann ein schönes Wochenende.
> 
> @Speedskater: Was ist eigentlich aus dem Film von unserer letzten Taunustour geworden?



2,2 GB auf meiner Pestflatte.
Durch das Wasser und den Schmutz auf der Linse ist die Qualität nicht berauschend.


----------



## Google (2. Oktober 2011)

Moin, moin allerseits,

ich wollt mich einfach nochmal hier offiziell melden, bevor ich es vielleicht gar nicht mehr tue und ihr falsche Mutmaßungen anstellt.

Mittlerweile sind 8 Wochen ohne Gelände und Höhenmeter bei mir vergangen und von Lust oder gar Leidenschaft  ist immer noch nichts zu spüren. Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir das Biken wie in den vergangenen 8 Jahren momentan nicht vorstellen. Deshalb ist es auch einfach ruhig mit mir geworden.

Weil ich aber weiterhin Bewegung brauche, bin ich sozusagen gerade noch in der Selbstfindung was ich zukünftig machen werde. Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken es wieder mit Laufen zu probieren.... Auch wenn ich Gefahr laufe, Geld rauszuschmeißen hinsichtlich Laufanalysen, Einlagen und teurer Schuhe. Aber ich wills nach zig erfolglosen Versuchen einfach nochmal wagen. Vielleicht spielt diesmal mein Bewegungsapparat doch wieder mit.

So eine Kombination von Laufen und Biken kann ich mir gut vorstellen: zweimal die Woche laufen und zweimal die Woche biken...aber nicht mehr so intensiv wie in der Vergangenheit. Einmal zur Arbeit und einmal ne Tour von circa 2 Stunden. Jedenfalls muß ich mir ne Struktur geben, ohne die läuft bei mir nix...wie gesagt, bin noch am überlegen.

Na ja, jedenfalls wirds nicht mehr für gemeinsame Touren reichen also wundert Euch nicht wenns einfach ruhig um mich wird. Es hat nur mit mir selbst zun tun 

Erdi01, Shopper, Bikeholic, etc.... Sorry! Es ist wie es ist! Ich kanns nicht ändern.

Ganz werde ich mich sicher nicht verabschieden, ich werde immer mal reinschauen was Ihr so treibt. Und Irgendwie hab ich auch noch nicht die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass die Leidenschaft wieder kommt!! Die 8 Jahre waren nämlich ne geile Zeit wo ich verdammt viel Schönes erlebt habe. 80 % meiner Biketouren mit Euch bin ich bildlich gesehen mit weit aufgerissenen Mund und großen Augen rumgefahren! Es war einfach nur Klasse!! 

Ich wünsch Euch die bleibende Leidenschaft aufs Biken und geile Touren weiterhin. Hoffentlich bin ich irgendwann wieder dabei.

..Mir ist es wichtig, dass Ihr das wißt!

Gruß

Google


----------



## BlackTrek (2. Oktober 2011)

Hey Google,
Man kann auch kurze Touren fahren und Spass dabei haben. Bestimmt gehts noch mehr Leuten hier so, denen die Touren die hier gewöhnlich diskutiert werden einfach zu lang sind.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2011)

Google schrieb:


> ich wollt mich einfach nochmal hier offiziell melden,


das Geschriebene klingt aber schon nach Abmeldung. 

Das man mal mehr oder weniger motiviert ist, ist schon klar und kenne ich auch, aber ich wüsste nicht was mir widerfahren könnte, dass ich so extrem die Motivation verlieren würde 

Aber gut, wie Du schon selber schreibst "es ist wie es ist" ... einfach Schade!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergpirat (3. Oktober 2011)

Google schrieb:


> Moin, moin allerseits,
> 
> ich wollt mich einfach nochmal hier offiziell melden, bevor ich es vielleicht gar nicht mehr tue und ihr falsche Mutmaßungen anstellt.
> 
> ...



Hallo Google,

 lass dich nicht vom dem dummen Geschwätz der anderen  runter ziehen, wenn du meinst  das es Zeit ist  die Trainings Einheiten  zu reduzieren dann  mach es einfach,  ich fahre schon 20 Jahre  Rennrad  und jetzt  10 Jahre Mountainbike, was du da geschrieben hast  habe ich schon min.10 mal erlebt.
  Eines Tages wirst zu morgens aufstehen und dir sagen, ab heute geht es wieder los. 



  Gruß
Bergpirat


----------



## Google (6. Oktober 2011)

Bergpirat schrieb:


> Hallo Google,
> 
> lass dich nicht vom dem dummen Geschwätz der anderen  runter ziehen, wenn du meinst  das es Zeit ist  die Trainings Einheiten  zu reduzieren dann  mach es einfach,  ich fahre schon 20 Jahre  Rennrad  und jetzt  10 Jahre Mountainbike, was du da geschrieben hast  habe ich schon min.10 mal erlebt.
> Eines Tages wirst zu morgens aufstehen und dir sagen, ab heute geht es wieder los.
> ...


Dummes Geschwätz? Die kennen mich halt  Wüßte nicht was mich vom Geschriebenen runterziehen könnte. Ob ich irgenwann wieder aufstehen und wieder so fahren möchte wie vor kurzem, wird sich zeigen...





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hey Google,
> Man kann auch kurze Touren fahren und Spass dabei haben. Bestimmt gehts noch mehr Leuten hier so, denen die Touren die hier gewöhnlich diskutiert werden einfach zu lang sind.


 Wenns mich wieder packt werde ich mich bestimmt hier melden. Dann gehen eh nur kürzere Touren 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber gut, wie Du schon selber schreibst "es ist wie es ist" ... einfach Schade!


 Ich finds auch schade Volker. Es waren ja nicht nur die Touren...

Gruß an alle

Google


----------



## konahoss90 (6. Oktober 2011)

Ist am kommenden Wochenende jemand im Taunus unterwegs? Vorraussetzung es schüttet nicht so arg, dass mann nach 2m nass ist.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 2,2 GB auf meiner Pestflatte.
> Durch das Wasser und den Schmutz auf der Linse ist die Qualität nicht berauschend.


Schade! 



Google schrieb:


> ich wollt mich einfach nochmal hier offiziell melden



Das hört sich wirklich nicht nach Google an! Da wird uns doch wohl kein Google-Double untergeschoben?  ... vielleich kann Dich der Kuchen im NFH mal wieder irgendwann mobilisieren.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Bestimmt gehts noch mehr Leuten hier so, denen die Touren die hier gewöhnlich diskutiert werden einfach zu lang sind.


Also falls mal wieder jemand eine kürzere Tour einstellt, wäre ich auch nicht abgeneigt mich anzuschließen. 



*Anbei ein paar Impressionen vom Rennsteig  über den dritten Oktober **(von Blankenstein nach Hörschel)**:
* 





Chaotenkind beim cruisen unter blauem Himmel.






Der Ausblick in Richtung westen.






Trails satt und in jeglicher Kategorie.







... und noch mehr Trails ... 






... ich darf auch mal auf das Bild ...






Treppenfreuden 






... und auch die Belohnung darf nicht fehlen. Endpunkt Hörschel.








... und ein zusätzliches Bett war auch noch frei ...






... auf dem zwar unser Bewacher lag, doch er hätte seinen Platz vermutlich gerne geteilt und gekuschelt hätte er womöglich auch.  
Spätestens jetzt ärgerst Du Dich Erdi nicht mitgekommen zu sein oder?


----------



## Speedskater (8. Oktober 2011)

Was steht denn am WE so auf dem Programm?

Ich stehe gerne für Ausritte in den Taunus oder Spessart zur Verfügung.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt ärgerst Du Dich Erdi nicht mitgekommen zu sein oder?


naja, ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ich zu Hause gesessen habe und die Wand angestarrt habe 

Am SA habe ich den ODW per Renner genossen, am SO saß ich an der Wiesbütt und am MO war ich nochmal auf dem Dr.Degen und der Birkenhainer unterwegs. Zwischendurch immer mal gehalten, in der Sonne gesessen, gegessen und getrunken. Kurz: all das gemacht auf das Google zukünftig verzichten will 

Und dieses WE ... muß ich mich erstmal an die -themperatruren gewöhnen


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn am WE so auf dem Programm?


 Bei mir wohl eher nichts, werde mich auch erst mal an die Temperaturen gewöhnen.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> naja, ist ja jetzt nicht so dass ich zu Hause gesessen habe und die Wand angestarrt habe
> 
> Am SA habe ich den ODW per Renner genossen, am SO saß ich an der Wiesbütt und am MO war ich nochmal auf dem Dr.Degen und der Birkenhainer unterwegs. Zwischendurch immer mal gehalten, in der Sonne gesessen, gegessen und getrunken. Kurz: all das gemacht auf das Google zukünftig verzichten will
> 
> Und dieses WE ... muß ich mich erstmal an die -themperatruren gewöhnen


 Sag bitte mal Bescheid, wenn Du Dich akklimatisiert hast. ... vor allem mit der Indian-Summer-Tour sollten wir uns wohl beeilen, bevor der Winter ganz einbricht.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bei mir wohl eher nichts, werde mich auch erst mal an die Temperaturen gewöhnen.



Einfach warm anziehen, unterwegs gewöhnt man sich schon an die Kälte. 

Gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder ein Nightride und Beamshot Session?


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Einfach warm anziehen, unterwegs gewöhnt man sich schon an die Kälte.
> 
> Gibt es dieses Jahr auch wieder ein Nightride und Beamshot Session?


Ja weiß ich, kann nur Chaotenkind nicht richtig motivieren. Die ist noch immer von der Arbeit platt und hat mit dem letzten Hardcorewochenende (Freitags mit Dir 2x hoch auf den Feldi und danach mit mir über den Rennsteig) zu kämpfen. Hatte mir eigentlich schon im Vorfeld gedacht, dass das ein wenig zu heftig sein könnte. 

Siam ist wohl irgendwie noch mit dem Aus- und Umbau der elterlichen Gartenhütte beschäftigt. Wird wohl erst einen Termin geben, wenn alles fertig ist.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr in Oberursel Hohemark und radel bissel im Taunus rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (9. Oktober 2011)

Haben spontan das NFH in Rodenbach angesteuert. Der Bienenstich war eine Wucht!  Sollten wir gegebenenfalls mal wieder in größerer Runde anfahren, falls Interesse besteht.

___________________________________________________________________

START der NIGHTRIDE- SAISON 2011

*@alle:* Hat jemand Interesse am Dienstagabend (nur bei trockenem Wetter) einen Nightride ab 18:00 Uhr mitzufahren?


*Variante 1:* 41Km durchs Flachland
*Variante 2*: 56Km durchs Flachland
*Variante 3:* 78Km durchs Flachland

*Startpunkt: Steinheim Druckhaus 18:00 Uhr*

*Zusteigeoptionen:*

*Seligenstadt 18:35 Uhr *Fähre(Variante 1&2)
*Dettingen 18:45 Uhr *Kiliansbrücke(Variante 1&2)
*Jügesheim **19:20 Uhr *an der Kreuzung Haingrabenstrasse und Dudenhöfer Strasse (Variante 3)
*Dietzenbach Steinberg 19:45 Uhr* an der Kreuzung Waldstrasse und Hauptstrasse (Variante 3)
*Sachsenhausen** 20:10 Uhr* Goetheturm/ Mainufer Gerbermühle 20:25 Uhr  (Variante 3)
*Steinheim Ende 21:00 Uhr*


@Volker: Nr. 3 käme bei Dir in Steinberg vorbei (19:45 Uhr Steinberg Kreuzung Waldstrasse und Hauptstrasse).

Schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin nur über Hohemark, Altkönig zum Feldberg und wieder nach Hause geradelt. Natürlich über die bekannten Trails


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Volker: Nr. 3 käme bei Dir in Steinberg vorbei (19:45 Uhr Steinberg Kreuzung Waldstrasse und Hauptstrasse).
> 
> Schönen Start in die Woche.


Nee, Dienstag passt nicht ...

Ich habe die Wege um die neue Nordwest Landebahn erkundet  Der Airport N8Ride XXL wird kommen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich bin nur über Hohemark, Altkönig zum Feldberg und wieder nach Hause geradelt. Natürlich über die bekannten Trails


Mal wieder eine Abwechslung zum Feldi gefällig? Falls Samstag das Wetter passt fände ich "das lustige Hahnekamm Auf und Ab" wieder mal ganz reitzvoll. Was denkst Du? ... Chaotenkind würde sich wohl auch über einige weitere Fotos freuen. Die letzten sind übrigens ganz gut geworden. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nee, Dienstag passt nicht ...
> 
> Ich habe die Wege um die neue Nordwest Landebahn erkundet  Der Airport N8Ride XXL wird kommen ...


Ok, dann weiß ich bescheid. Der Airport N8Ride XXL hört sich ganz interessant an. Ist alles auf WAB`s fahrbar oder wie sieht die Bodenbeschaffenheit aus? Würde mich auf jeden fall interessieren!

------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
@sabiii: Wie stehts eigentlich mit Dir, alles wieder fit?

@MTB-Fritz: Bist Du noch am biken? ... habe schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen.

@shopper: ... und wie sieht es bei Dir aus. Nur noch auf Geheimtrails in-kognito unterwegs?

@google: Du wirst die ganzen Vermissten doch wohl nicht zum Joggen überredet haben?


----------



## Speedskater (10. Oktober 2011)

@ Bikeholic, hör sich gut an. Das heißt, dass ich die schwere Kamera mitbringen soll.


----------



## ICM2007 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hi, neee..... Dienstag kann ich leider auch nicht.

NW-Landebahn, feine Strecken auf guten WAB`s
ideal für`n N8Ride. Ich wär dabei, wenn der Termin stimmt.
-Volker, dass werden schöne N8rides auch gern XXL,  hab da auch einige Strecken in Petto, auch XXL  ;-)

ich seh euch......


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Oktober 2011)

Das Wetter motiviert mich heute weniger. Werde gegebenenfalls morgen Abend eine Runde drehen und jetzt geht es anstatt outdoor zu trainieren auf den Crosser. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> @ Bikeholic, hör sich gut an. Das heißt, dass ich die schwere Kamera mitbringen soll.



Ja, genau! 

Schönen Abend.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2011)

Wenn "das lustige Hahnekamm Auf und Ab" am Sonntag statt
findet hätte ich noch einen Patienten der mitfährt.


----------



## mtbFritz (12. Oktober 2011)

> @MTB-Fritz: Bist Du noch am biken? ... habe schon lange nichts mehr von Dir gelesen.
> 
> @google: Du wirst die ganzen Vermissten doch wohl nicht zum Joggen überredet haben?


Hallo, ich fahre noch, wenn auch weniger Mountainbike in letzter Zeit. Am 02.10. war ich mit Nobbi auf dem Feldberg gewesen. Naja, halte mich mit Fahren zur Arbeit über Wasser. Am Ende der letzten Wintersaison war ich besser drauf ;-) Würde mal wieder einen Nightride mitfahren.

Laufen - das mache ich mit meinem Hund Helga schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (12. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn "das lustige Hahnekamm Auf und Ab" am Sonntag statt
> findet hätte ich noch einen Patienten der mitfährt.


Wir können ja mal den Sonntag festhalten und dann am Freitag entscheiden welchen Tag die Wetterprognosen passender sind. Soll allerdings das ganze WE super werden. 

Den Abschluss könnten wir dann ja wieder bei Kuchen und  im NFH machen. Falls alle einverstanden sind!?



mtbFritz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich fahre noch, wenn auch weniger Mountainbike in letzter Zeit. Am 02.10. war ich mit Nobbi auf dem Feldberg gewesen. Naja, halte mich mit Fahren zur Arbeit über Wasser. Am Ende der letzten Wintersaison war ich besser drauf ;-) Würde mal wieder einen Nightride mitfahren.
> 
> Laufen - das mache ich mit meinem Hund Helga schon.



Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören! Hatte schon gedacht Du hättest das Biken an den Nagel gehängt. Gerne kannst Du Dich mal wieder anschließen, ganz gleich ob Dayride oder Nightride.


----------



## mtbFritz (13. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören! Hatte schon gedacht Du hättest das Biken an den Nagel gehängt. Gerne kannst Du Dich mal wieder anschließen, ganz gleich ob Dayride oder Nightride.



Gerne !


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Oktober 2011)

Am Sonntag ist es dann mal wieder so weit!

*DAS LUSTIGE HAHNENKAMM AUF & AB*



 

 ... geht in eine neue Runde!

Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen!


----------



## shopper (15. Oktober 2011)

@Bikeholic, Seit ihr um 11:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz dann könnte ich mit fahren 

Gruß Shopper


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Oktober 2011)

@Bikeholic, und wann müßte ich oben auf'm Kamm stehen um die letzte Abfahrt Richtung NTF nicht zu verpassen ... zu mehr habe ich mit An- und Abfahrt ab Dtz. kein Bock


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Oktober 2011)

shopper schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, Seit ihr um 11:00 Uhr am B8 Parkplatz dann könnte ich mit fahren
> 
> Gruß Shopper


Tach auch und  zurück. Ja kommen um 11:00 Uhr am B8-Parkplatz vorbei. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, und wann müßte ich oben auf'm Kamm stehen um die letzte Abfahrt Richtung NTF nicht zu verpassen ... zu mehr habe ich mit An- und Abfahrt ab Dtz. kein Bock


Erdi wir werden um 14:00 Uhr vom Hahnenkamm-Gasthof zum Naturfreundehaus starten. 

Also dann bis vielleicht später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (16. Oktober 2011)

*Ein Paar Impressionen vom heutigen Hahnenkamm Auf und Ab:*






Das Team!






bergab so schnell wie der Wind 






  und gleich nochmal 






  und nochmal 






auch bergauf ging es






und dann wieder bergab






  oder doch lieber nicht






bei der Stärkung im NFH






  und großen Hunger haben wir auch mitgebracht






Das war unser Menü!


----------



## stefston (16. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Am Sonntag ist es dann mal wieder so weit!
> 
> *DAS LUSTIGE HAHNENKAMM AUF & AB*
> 
> ...



War goil!  ! Vielen Dank für die Organisation! Bin auf die Bilder gespannt.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Sabiii (18. Oktober 2011)

Jaaa, ich lebe noch. Aber hab nun schon die zweite Blasenentzündung innerhalb von einem Monat, dazu noch viel Arbeit und Umzug. 

Hoffe, ich kann den Winter über wieder mit euch aufbauen.

Grüße

Sabiii


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Oktober 2011)

Hi zusammen, gibt es bereits Pläne für den Sonntag? Die Wetterprognosen sehen bislang ja ganz vielversprechend aus. 

@Alle: Wie sieht es 2011 eigentlich mit einer EISBÄREN-WEIHNACHTSFEIER aus? Nach dem unser letztjähriger Organisator nun mit Laufschuhen durch den Wald flitzt, ist es sicherlich angebracht diese Frage rechtzeitig zu stellen. Ist grundsätzliches Interesse bei Euch vorhanden? 

@Speedskater: Danke für die Bilder. Sind gut geworden.



Sabiii schrieb:


> Jaaa, ich lebe noch. Aber hab nun schon die zweite Blasenentzündung innerhalb von einem Monat, dazu noch viel Arbeit und Umzug.
> 
> Hoffe, ich kann den Winter über wieder mit euch aufbauen.
> 
> ...


 Hi, dann werde erst mal zu wieder gesund und dann kannst Du auch wieder angreifen.  Zumindest bei mir geht ohnehin bald wieder die Flachlandsaison los. Bleibst Du Obertshausen denn erhalten?


----------



## BlackTrek (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie siehts eigentlich dies Jahr mit Winterpokal aus? Ab 7.11. geht´s wieder los.


----------



## Sabiii (20. Oktober 2011)

Na klar, bleib ich Obh. erhalten. Und ich freue mich schon auf die Flachlandsaison. Allerdings bei mir wohl dann vorwiegend am We, unter der Woche radel ich zur Arbeit. 

*freu*


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Oktober 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich dies Jahr mit Winterpokal aus? Ab 7.11. geht´s wieder los.



Gute Frage! Ich überlege es mir mal. Falls wir ein Team zusammenbekommen würde ich mich eventuell anschließen. 



Sabiii schrieb:


> Na klar, bleib ich Obh. erhalten. Und ich freue mich schon auf die Flachlandsaison. Allerdings bei mir wohl dann vorwiegend am We, unter der Woche radel ich zur Arbeit.
> 
> *freu*


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, gibt es bereits Pläne für den Sonntag? Die Wetterprognosen sehen bislang ja ganz vielversprechend aus.


Ich denke ich werde am Sonntag die Renner-Season beenden. Wird eine mittlere Runde (nördl. Odw) ca. 3 Std. 70 KM 700 HM werden. Start wird nicht vor 12 sein um die wärmsten Stunden des Tages zu genießen.

*@Weihnachtsfeier*, wenn Jemand was organisieren möchte, kann er das gern tun. Ich würde wohl kommen.

*@WIPOKA*, da gilt das gleiche, wenn Jemand eins gründen will, kann er das gern tun. Meine paar Punkte kann er/sie gern haben.

Und weil wir hier gerade am Fragen/Antworten sind: gibt's *Interessenten für Malle* nächstes Jahr, terminlich ist noch alles offen ...


----------



## BlackTrek (21. Oktober 2011)

Malle ist praktisch Pflichtprogramm. Ich hab noch nix gebucht, aber ich werde wahrscheinlich Mitte März 2 Wochen hinfahren. Dieses Jahr war ich weiter im Westen und das hat mir deutlich besser gefallen als die Gegend um Can Picafort.


----------



## Speedskater (21. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, gibt es bereits Pläne für den Sonntag? Die Wetterprognosen sehen bislang ja ganz vielversprechend aus.



Ich würde mich zu einer Taunustour oder etwas ähnlichem überreden lassen. 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Alle:Wie sieht es 2011 eigentlich mit einer EISBÄREN-WEIHNACHTSFEIER aus? Ist grundsätzliches Interesse bei Euch vorhanden?



Grundsätzlich besteht Interesse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Google (22. Oktober 2011)

Hallo allerseits

also wenns Euch genehm ist und eine *Weihnachtsfeier * stattfinden wird, würde ich auch ganz gerne kommen wenn ich zu dem Termin kann. Das wäre für mich eine Gelegenheit Euch wenigstens mal wieder zu sehen wenns momentan schon nicht mit dem Radeln klappt. Shopper, kommst Du auch? So könnten sich auch die drei AlpenXler 2011 mal wieder sehen 

Kleines Update von mir: Seit dem Cross noch immer nicht im Gelände gewesen, seit mindestens 2 Monaten auch nicht mehr mit dem Rad zur Arbeit....bisher kein einziges Mal gejoggt.....sicherlich 5-6 KG mehr auf der Waage. 

So langsam komme ich ins Grübeln: Noch ein paar *Gramm *mehr und die letzten 3 Hosen werden auch nicht mehr passen. So geht es nicht weiter! Heute habe ich meine Joggingsachen schon mal rausgelegt und will es morgen langsam angehen. Außerdem habe ich meine Radklamotten  inspiziert, ich prüf gerade den Akku für die Beleuchtung. Wenn alles gut geht, dann setz ich mich am Dienstag das erste mal wieder aufs Rad, ganz locker mit MP3 Stöpseln in den Ohren. Ich werde wohl ins leichte Gelände fahren, nur so....und abdrehen wenn ich kein Bock mehr habe.

Ich bin echt gespannt:

1. ob ich es tatsächlich mache und 
2. wie mir das schmeckt.....

Zum Thema *Malle* kann ich diesmal gar nix sagen. Zu Bikezielen 2012 (2013 u.s.w) äußere ich mich nur dann wenn ich weiß was ich will und Zusagen auch einhalten kann. Wo bei mir der Zug zukünftig hinfährt, wird sich noch weisen. Echt schade, dass ich kein Naturtalent bin Wenn ich nach monatelanger Bikeabstinenz einfach mal so in Malle oder sonstwo im Süden tagelang Rennerkilometer abreißen könnte, würde ich doch glatt zusagen 

Grüße

Google


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Oktober 2011)

*@Erdi01
**@Speedskater: *
Auf Feldi als auch Renner habe ich morgen keine Lust. Bei den frostigen Temperaturen möchte gerne viel in der Sonne fahren und werde mit Chaotenkind um 10:30 Uhr ab Druckhaus Richtung Spessart radeln. Ab 14:00 Uhr möchte Chaotenkind dann im NFH Kuchen mampfen und vor allem noch ein wenig Auswahl haben. Danach geht es dann zurück. Bei Interesse meldet Euch bitte im Forum oder telefonisch. Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen! 
 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich werde am Sonntag die Renner-Season beenden. Wird eine mittlere Runde (nördl. Odw) ca. 3 Std. 70 KM 700 HM werden. Start wird nicht vor 12 sein um die wärmsten Stunden des Tages zu genießen.
> 
> *@Weihnachtsfeier*, wenn Jemand was organisieren möchte, kann er das gern tun. Ich würde wohl kommen.
> 
> ...


*@**Interessenten für Malle:* Könnte nächstes Jahr für mich zu Thema werden! Wäre sicherlich eine gute Idee dies mal an der diesjährigen Weihnachtsfeier zu erörtern. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich würde mich zu einer Taunustour oder etwas ähnlichem überreden lassen.
> 
> *@Weihnachtsfeier: *Grundsätzlich besteht Interesse.





Google schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits
> 
> also wenns Euch genehm ist und eine *Weihnachtsfeier * stattfinden wird, würde ich auch ganz gerne kommen wenn ich zu dem Termin kann. Das wäre für mich eine Gelegenheit Euch wenigstens mal wieder zu sehen wenns momentan schon nicht mit dem Radeln klappt. Shopper, kommst Du auch? So könnten sich auch die drei AlpenXler 2011 mal wieder sehen
> 
> ...


*@Google* (schön mal wieder was von Dir zu hören)
*
@Alle / Weihnachtsfeier: *Dann wären wir ja schon mal 5 interessierte. Falls LimitedEdition und Shopper sich auch noch interessieren würden, wären wir zu dann schon zu siebt. Wer auch immer sonst noch dazustoßen möchte, kann sich selbstverständlich gerne melden. 

Falls es niemand anderes übernehmen möchte, würde ich einen Tisch reservieren. 

Mir wäre es nur im Vorfeld wichtig zu wissen, welche Daten bei Euch machbar wären? Ich schlage jetzt mal drei Samstage im Dezember vor und würde Euch bitten mir Eure Verfügbarkeit zu signalisieren.  Je zeitiger wir reservieren, desto einfacher wird es sicherlich sein einen Tisch für die entsprechende Teilnehmerzahl zu bekommen.

Samstag den 03.12.2011

Samstag den 10.12.2011

Samstag den 17.12.2011

Um einen besseren Überblick zu haben werde ich zu den aufgeführten Daten jeweils einen LMB machen und an dem Samstag an dem dann die meisten Einträge sind würde, dann die Weihnachtsfeier stattfinden. Bitte tragt Euch an allen möglichen Daten ein, damit weitestgehends jedem entgegengekommen werden kann.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2011)

Ich werde um 11:00 Uhr Richtung Taunus aufbrechen und um 11:45 Uhr treffe ich mich N 50°16' 08.51" O 8°37' 52,58" mit Stefston. Kurz nach 12:00 Uhr sollten wir dann an Saalburg über die Brücke fahren und um ca 13:00 Uhr sollten wir dann auf dem Feldberg sein.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## ICM2007 (22. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leute, 
habe gerade eine N8ride hinter mir (55km)
durch den Rodgau und die Steinheimer Auen .....brrrrrrrr.  an die KÃ¤lte muss man sich erst gewÃ¶hnen, aber nach `ner heiÃen Dusche und nem Tee gehts mir wieder blendend. 

*Weihnachtsfeier*,>>>>>>> Ich bin dabei , wobei mir der 3.12. am besten passt, da habe ich frei !!  Bei den anderen Terminen mÃ¼Ãte ich frÃ¼her vom Job weg, was aber normalerweise kein Problem darstellen sollte.

*Winterpokal*, gerne bin dabei...... Habe heute mein Langlaufskiset, (bei ebay fÃ¼r 53,-â¬ geschossen), abgeholt. 
Damit ich was adÃ¤quates als Ersatz fÃ¼rs Biken und Spinning habe.
Der Winter kann also kommen,...............nur nicht so schnell. 

Hat jemand Lust nÃ¤chsten *Donnerstag auf`n N8Ride?* So ab 19.00h ?
Mein letztes Angebot habe ich alleine genossen, war aber auch ok.
Anspruch:mittel mÃ¤Ãig, eben meinem Level entsprechend.
Bei Interesse rechtzeitig hier Bescheid geben. Mach dann auch einen Eintrag im LMB.

WÃ¼nsche alle hier die morgen auf Tour gehen, viel SpaÃ. Ich muÃ leider schaffen.


Ich sehe euch..............


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Oktober 2011)

Nachtrag vom letzten Hahnenkamm auf und ab:











...und abwärts geht`s...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Oktober 2011)

So, ich habe dann mal heute die Rennerseason beendet, übrigens mehr als 90% in der Sonne. Ich weis halt wann ich wo in welcher Richtung fahren muß um auf der Sonnenseite zu sein . Mit Renner geht's jetzt erst wieder auf Malle weiter, denn das sehe ich genauso:


BlackTrek schrieb:


> Malle ist praktisch Pflichtprogramm.



@Bikeholic, mach einfach ein Termin, ich nehme mir dann die Zeit.

@ICM, mal sehen was Donnerstag ist, vllt klappt's, melde mich nochmal ...


----------



## karsten13 (24. Oktober 2011)

schon wieder ist ein Jahr vorbei, 3. Todestag von Jens


----------



## wissefux (24. Oktober 2011)

die zeit vergeht, aber er bleibt immer in unserer erinnerung ...


----------



## RedRum05 (24. Oktober 2011)

karsten13 schrieb:


> schon wieder ist ein Jahr vorbei, 3. Todestag von Jens



Ja...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (25. Oktober 2011)

So, dann hab ich mal das Team "Eisbären" im Winterpokal gegründet. http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/117

First come first serve. Es sind alle herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## ICM2007 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
@BlackTrek habe mich schon mal eingetragen für den Winterpokal 

Wetteraussichten diese Woche. Soll wieder milder werden. 
Heisst, wenns trocken bleibt N8Ride am Donnerstag ab 19.00h oder falls gewünscht auch 18.30 ( bitte bis Dienstagabend abend per PN absprechen) ab Rodgau Rollwald, S-Bahnstation über den Rodgau-Rundweg nach Urberach über die Bulau und die Götzenhainer Wiesen und den Ebersberg nach Gravenbruch, Heusenstamm, Ro-Jügesheim wieder zum Ausganspunkt. LMB-Eintrag mach ich morgen. 

Ich sehe euch..............


----------



## ICM2007 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Eisbären,

bleibt dann wohl bei 19.00h am Donnerstag.
LMB -Eintrag ist raus.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12250

wie auch immer........
ich sehe euch....................


----------



## black_storm (26. Oktober 2011)

Falls einer von Euch noch beim Winterpokal dabei ist und ein Team sucht....


http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150

Jeder aktiver & sehr aktiver MTB'ler ist willkommen


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,
@BlackTrek habe mich auch für den Winterpokal eingetragen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... weiß allerdings nicht ob das Dein Team schon voll ist.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2011)

Wow, da schaut man mal ein paar Stunden nicht rein und schon ist es passiert. Wir brauchen noch ein zweites Team. 

Ich finde, der "Papa Bär" Erdi sollte "Eisbären II" eröffnen. Wie wär´s?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (26. Oktober 2011)

Was anneres. Habbdä des scho gesehe: 
http://www.hessen-shop.com/de/wisl_s-cms/537/Kult/3752/Bembel_Bottle_Trinkflasche.html


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wow, da schaut man mal ein paar Stunden nicht rein und schon ist es passiert. Wir brauchen noch ein zweites Team.
> 
> Ich finde, der "Papa Bär" Erdi sollte "Eisbären II" eröffnen. Wie wär´s?



Also gut, das erste Eisbären WIPOKA Team ist schon übervoll, hier nun das Zweite:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/207

Auch hier können bis zu fünf mitmachen und es gilt wie jedes Jahr: 
Es gibt nix zu verlieren ... aber auch nix zu gewinnen 

*Edit* meint gerade: morgen gibt's noch keine WIPOKAS einzufahren *haha* ... @ICM, klappt morgen bei nicht mit N8Ride


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2011)

Ok, damit ist also Eisbären I schonmal vollzählig und bikeholic bitte nicht böse sein, dass ich Dich dann abweisen musste. Erdi wird Dich sicher gerne aufnehmen!


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Oktober 2011)

@BlackTrek kein Problem!

@Erdi habe mich jetzt bei Dir für den WIPOKA eingetragen.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Oktober 2011)

Tach auch, hat jemand eine nette Idee für den Samstag? ... würde mich gegebenenfalls anschließen.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tach auch, hat jemand eine nette Idee für den Samstag? ... würde mich gegebenenfalls anschließen.



Wie wäre es mit Sonntag im Taunus???


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Sonntag im Taunus???


Schöne Idee! Doch Sonntag muß ich um 15:30 in Dietzenbach antreten und das wird mir alles in allem zu knapp. Werde Samstag fahren.


@Erdi: Habe da noch immer was mit Indian Summer im Kopf! Was macht die Farbe der Blätter? 




Bikeholic schrieb:


> *@Alle / Weihnachtsfeier: *
> 
> Samstag den 03.12.2011
> 
> ...



Falls ich richtig mitgezählt habe, waren bislang *Chaotenkind, Erdi, Google* (würdest Du mit oder ohne Iris kommen?), *Speedskater* (würdest Du mit oder ohne Barbara kommen?), *ICM2007 *(03.12.) interessiert. Mit der Reservierung werde ich bis zum 05.11.2011 warten und dann einen Tisch für die bislang eingegangene Teilnehmerzahl reservieren. Es kommt schließlich auch noch drauf an, wann Tischkapazitäten in der  Zeit der Weihnachtsfeiern zur Verfügung stehen. *
Es wäre sehr nett, vorausgesetzt es besteht noch weiteres Interesse, dies im Vorfeld auch kund zu tun. **Es geht mir in erster Linie um die mögliche Gesamtteilnehmerzahl.** Absagen kann man ggf. immer noch, doch wenn das Lokal voll ist, dann ist es zu spät!  Ich freue mich auf Euch und danke fürs Verständnis. *


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Habe da noch immer was mit Indian Summer im Kopf! Was macht die Farbe der Blätter?


Ähm, ja da war was 

Ich warte noch auf das endgültige GO von @Andreas. 

Das läuft aber auf Sonntag hinaus, Treffpunkt Nieder Ramstadt um 11:00 dann die Original IndianSummerTour über Melli und Franky zurück zum Ausgangspunkt.

Mehr wenn ich das GO habe ...

*@WIPOKA*, Willkommen Loti und Bikeholic im Eisbären II Team, zwei Plätze sind noch frei ...


----------



## Speedskater (28. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Speedskater* (würdest Du mit oder ohne Barbara kommen?)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@WIPOKA*, Willkommen Loti und Bikeholic im Eisbären II Team, zwei Plätze sind noch frei ...



Wozu? Ihr drei macht doch wahrscheinlich schon mehr Punkte als Eisbären I...


@Bikeholic: Ich käm dann auch, aber wohl allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2011)

So jetzt also offizell ...

*Indian Summer Tour am Sonntag*

*Treffpunkt: 64367 Mühltal Nieder-Ramstadt, Industriestraße (bei den Supermärkten) 11:00 Uhr*
geplant ist über den Melibokus und Abspecher beim Helloweenspektakel auf Burg Frankenstein.

KM ca. 40 KM HM gerade keine Ahnung, aber Meli geht jedenfalls hoch ​


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So jetzt also offizell ...
> 
> *Indian Summer Tour am Sonntag*
> 
> ...


Kannst Du ungefähr abschätzen wann wir zurück sein werden? Muß Sonntagnachmittag arbeiten und würde trotzdem gerne mitkommen, falls es zeitlich machbar ist.


----------



## Andreas (29. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Kannst Du ungefähr abschätzen wann wir zurück sein werden? Muß Sonntagnachmittag arbeiten und würde trotzdem gerne mitkommen, falls es zeitlich machbar ist.



Hi Bikeholic,

es werden wohl etwas mehr als 1000 hm und 3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.
Also sollten wir inkl. Laber und Müslipausen 14:30-15h spätestes wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2011)

... und denkt daran, dass die Uhr heute nacht umgestellt wird  Hast also noch eine extra Stunde gewonnen


----------



## Speedskater (29. Oktober 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So jetzt also offizell ...
> 
> *Indian Summer Tour am Sonntag*
> 
> ...




@Erdi, kann es sein, dass der LMB Eintrag nicht so ganz zu der Indian Summer Tour am Sonntag passt???

Welches Bike sollte man mitbringen? Reifenbreite, Federweg?


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Erdi, kann es sein, dass der LMB Eintrag nicht so ganz zu der Indian Summer Tour am Sonntag passt???
> 
> Welches Bike sollte man mitbringen? Reifenbreite, Federweg?


Das ist mein Standart-LMB zur besseren Übersicht auf wen man ggfl. warten soll/muß, mehr nicht!

Normales Tourenfully langt, gefahren wird auf normalen Wegen, flowigen Trails und auch mal ein Stück Asphalt wird dabei sein.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe beschlossen mich Morgen im Taunus zu verfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi Bikeholic,
> 
> es werden wohl etwas mehr als 1000 hm und 3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.
> Also sollten wir inkl. Laber und Müslipausen 14:30-15h spätestes wieder zurück sein.



Und auf Andreas seiner Homepage gibt's die Indian Summer Vorschau für morgen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hi Bikeholic,
> 
> es werden wohl etwas mehr als 1000 hm und 3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.
> Also sollten wir inkl. Laber und Müslipausen 14:30-15h spätestes wieder zurück sein.


Danke für die Info. Ok sind dabei!  Muß allerspätestens um 15:00 Uhr im Auto sitzen, 14:30 Uhr wäre besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und auf Andreas seiner Homepage gibt's die Indian Summer Vorschau für morgen ...


... und da ist doch glatt einer mitgefahren, der Dir wie aus dem Gesicht geschnitten ist. ... nur ohne Bart!


----------



## ICM2007 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hi Leuts, wünsche euch schönes Wochenendtourwetter, muss mal wieder
schaffen, aber dafür war der N8ride recht erquickend am Donnerstag. 

@BlackTrek:


> Zitat:
> 
> @WIPOKA, Willkommen Loti und Bikeholic im Eisbären II Team, zwei Plätze sind noch frei ...
> Wozu? Ihr drei macht doch wahrscheinlich schon mehr Punkte als Eisbären I...



*Dann müssen wir eben etwas mehr Gas geben  *

Letztendlich waren wir letztes Jahr durch Karstens Ausfall etwas gehandicapt und haben uns trotzdem ordentlich geschlagen finde ich. 

Wird wieder viel Spass machen, freu mich schon auf den vielen Schnee, wenn ich auch meine Langlaufbretter einweihen kann 

@Erdi, nächsten Donnerstag wäre der nächste N8Ride möglich, wenns bei Dir klappt, und das Wetter mitspielt,.......so die Runde vom Vorjahr über Langener Waldsee, Flughafen TM2 ist mir so im Kopf, ich weiß aber nicht die genaue Strecke.
Wäre dankbar für eine Wegbeschreibung, denn dann fahre ich aufs gerade Wohl auch allein. 
Schöner wärs, wenn noch ein paar mitfahren würden und Du als ortskundiger Leader vorn wech. 
Na denn, schönen Sonntag und gebt mal Laut hier, wenns machbar sein könnte wegen Donnerstag. 
Ansonsten guck ich mal ob Lothi, noch N8Rides im Programm hat 
Bis dahin,

ich sehe euch..................


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Oktober 2011)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> @Bikeholic: Ich käm dann auch, aber wohl allein.


 Ok, habe Dich auf die Liste gesetzt.



Andreas schrieb:


> Hi Bikeholic,
> 
> es werden wohl etwas mehr als 1000 hm und 3 Stunden reine Fahrzeit.
> Also sollten wir inkl. Laber und Müslipausen 14:30-15h spätestes wieder zurück sein.



_*@Andreas & Erdi: Entschuldigung für das Hin und Her! Doch die Tour wird mir heute zeitlich einfach zu eng. Braucht nur einer von uns einen Platten zu haben und dann passt der Zeitplan nicht mehr. Außerdem mag ich Euch auch keinen Stress machen! Genießt die Indian Summer Tour ohne Zeitdruck. Wir klinken uns aus!!! ... gerne ein anderes mal! *
_


----------



## Andreas (30. Oktober 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ok, habe Dich auf die Liste gesetzt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich schade. Die 3h Fahrzeit waren schon auf langsames Tempo berechnet und notfalls hätten wir abkürzen können. Ein Einkehrschwung war ja eh nicht geplant und ein Platten wäre drin gewesen, muss aber nicht unbedingt sein ...


----------



## black_storm (30. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch einer von euch ein Team sucht.
Wir suchen noch 2 Winterpokalteilnehmer für unser Team:
Wäre schön wenn wir es noch vollbekommen würden

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


----------



## Google (30. Oktober 2011)

Guude

rechnet zur Feier mit mir ma lieber nicht. Bei den vorgeschlagenen Samstagen siehts bei mir ziemlich schlecht aus. Vielleicht klappts spontan/kurzfristig, dann aber alleine.

Gruß

Google


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2011)

*@chaotenkind*, willkommen im Eisbären II Team, *@Andreas*, jetzt ist nur noch Dein Platz frei 

*@ICM2007*, erklären  ist kaum möglich. Mal guggen ob's Donnerstag klappt ...

Ja das war heute IndianSummer nicht ganz so strahlend, die Sonne hatte gefeht, trotzdem war's unendlich warm. Die Trials waren super zu fahren und auch die neue Wegführung von Andreas um die Burg Frankenstein war klasse, viel besser wie in der Vergangenheit  Wir haben die Burg nicht direkt angesteuert, sondern haben uns an den Heloweenmonstern vorbeigeschlichen  Dafür haben wir halt andere Gipfel erstürmt "Col de ..."  Naja knappe 1200 HM sind dann aber doch noch in der Summe geworden.




Col de ... *haha* von erdi01 auf Flickr




Herbstliches Felsenmeer von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2011)

So, und mit Sabiii ist Eisbären II auch komplett


----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@chaotenkind*, willkommen im Eisbären II Team, *@Andreas*, jetzt ist nur noch Dein Platz frei



Jetzt ist auch das zweite Team voll. Hab etwas gewartet und es ist auch gut so. Ich fahre ja nur noch selten mit den Eisbären ...

Hab auch mal drei Bilder von unserer Indian Summer Tour hochgeladen:







http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtb-team-eisbaeren


----------



## ICM2007 (2. November 2011)

Hi Leuts,
N8Ride morgen ist fraglich,  habe einen defekt an der Bremsanlage und
da ich mit basteln am Bike nicht so fit bin, muss ich mich erstmal da langsam rantasten, wo`s klemmt.
Ich weiß daher nicht ob das Bike morgen einsatzbereit ist.

Schaun wir mal.

Ich seh euch..............


----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> N8Ride morgen ist fraglich,


kommt mir ganz gelegen, habe auch keine Zeit. Neuer Versuch ...


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2011)

Bin heute mal eine Indian Summer Tour mit dem Renner gefahren. Urlaub machts möglich... 

Da sehen die Farben gleich viel schöner aus:


----------



## Andreas (2. November 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi Leuts,
> N8Ride morgen ist fraglich,  habe einen defekt an der Bremsanlage und
> da ich mit basteln am Bike nicht so fit bin, muss ich mich erstmal da langsam rantasten, wo`s klemmt.
> Ich weiß daher nicht ob das Bike morgen einsatzbereit ist.
> ...



Sag dann Bescheid wenn Du einen neuen Termin hast. Ich klinke mich dann ein.


----------



## mtbFritz (4. November 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bin heute mal eine Indian Summer Tour mit dem Renner gefahren. Urlaub machts möglich...
> 
> Da sehen die Farben gleich viel schöner aus:



Hey, super Panorama !


----------



## Bikeholic (4. November 2011)

Weil ich heute beruflich im Spessart war und schon mal von der Strasse aus das herbstlich bunte Blattwerk betrachten durfte, kommt nun die Offroadvariante:

Indian Summer Tour im Spessart - am Sonntag

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen! 

*@alle:* Am Wochenende werde ich den Tisch für die Eisbärenweihnachtsfeier reservieren. Also wenn sich noch jemand anschließen möchte, informiert mich bitte.

*@ICM2007:* Bei meiner Vorabfrage hat sich ergeben, dass an dem von Dir favorisierten Termin am 03.12.2011 das Lokal schon voll ist. Bleiben also noch die anderen beiden Termine. Hoffe das geht auch?


----------



## loti (4. November 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann leider an keinem der drei Termine für eine Feier im Dezember. Falls noch ein Alternativtermin gesucht. Ich kann am Fr. 16.12. oder So. 18.12.
Am Wochenende bin ich mit privaten Feiern ausgelastet, aber am Montag, zu Beginn des Winterpokals biete ich eine Tour an:
Wir starten in den Winterpokal!
Montag, 7.11. Abfahrt 17 Uhr am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen
50 Kilometer-Runde nach Gundernhausen mit einer Pause bei Wellmann-Bikes (der Laden hat bis 19 Uhr geöffnet).Da kann man die "Objekte der Begierde" mal ansehen. Wellmann hat Bikes von Rocky Mountain, Specialized, Cannondale usw.Rückkehr ca. 20 Uhr 30. Anschließend ist ein Umtrunk geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (4. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Weil ich heute beruflich im Spessart war und schon mal von der Strasse aus das herbstlich bunte Blattwerk betrachten durfte, kommt nun die Offroadvariante:
> 
> Indian Summer Tour im Spessart - am Sonntag
> 
> Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen!



Bin dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bin dabei.


Super! 

*@alle: *Weil Loti und wohl auch Google mit Anhang an allen vorgeschlagegen Terminen zur Eisbärenweihnachtsfeier nicht können und der von ICM2007 favorisierte Termin vom Lokal aus nicht machbar ist, werde ich noch einmal Freitag den 16.12.2011 oder Sonntag 18.12.2011 anzufragen. Hoffe dann einen Termin gefunden zu haben, der weitestgehends allen entgegenkommt!


----------



## Andreas (4. November 2011)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Hey, super Panorama !



Ja, ich war auch begeistert wie mir das Autostitch so schön zusammengesetzt hat. Die  Bilder waren alle Freihand aufgenommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. November 2011)

*EISBÄREN - WEIHNACHTSFEIER*

Nach der Absprache mit dem diesjährigen Veranstaltungslokal hat sich ein gangbarer Termin herauskristalliesiert, den ich jetzt bestätigt habe. Ich hoffe das dieser Termin für alle interessierten machbar ist und bitte alle Teilnehmer sich im LMB einzutragen um die Anzahl der Sitzplätze an die Teihlnehmerzahl anzupassen.

Datum: 
Sonntag der 18.12.2011

Start: 
19:00 - 19:30 Uhr

Adresse:
Pizzeria Turnerschaft 1874
Darmstädter Str. 20
63456 Hanau

Ich freue mich auf Euch!


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2011)

*I S 3 T*
(Indian Summer Traisa Trials Tour)
Heute nochmal mit Andreas unterwegs gewesen. Das Wetter ist ja schon endgeil. Längere Zeit kurzärmelig gefahren und das im NOVEMBER 
Morgen fahre ich wieder, aber ob ich nochmal auf Hunderte von HM Lust habe, weis ich noch nicht ...!?







[/url] 
kurzärmelig im November! von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 
Traisa Trials von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 
Andreas von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 
Indian Summer von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## ICM2007 (5. November 2011)

Ja Indian Summer Touren sind was Feines.
Schöne Fotos übrigens 
Meine Bremsprobleme am Bike habe ich wieder hingekriegt und anstatt des N8Rides doch eine kleine 3 stündige Tagesrunde gedreht. War super.

@Bikeholic, ich trage mich mal für den 18.12. ein. Ist genauso wie bei den nicht favorisierten anderen Terminen,.............wenn nichts ernstes dazwischen kommt, kann ich vom Job auch früher weg und komme direkt nach HU.

@Loti:  würde Montag gern mitfahren, da ich aber derzeit noch den Frosch im Hals und eine Triefnase habe, weiß ich noch nicht wie fit ich am Montag bin. 

Na denn, allen ein schönes Wochenende und schöne Touren, muss leider schaffen und das mit Triefnase 


Ich sehe euch...............


----------



## Andreas (5. November 2011)

Ja, schön war's und warm. Im Panorama Fieber ist hier das noch mal rausgekommen:





Fischerhütte


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2011)

*@Bikeholic*, habe mich jetzt doch noch angemeldet. Und ich werde Dich an Dein LMB erinnern ... LANGSAM und LEICHT ... und jetzt muss ich wich fertig machen.


----------



## randi (6. November 2011)

Hallo,

bin mal so frei und stelle Bilder rein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (6. November 2011)

Eisbären, wißt ihr wie die Kapelle auf dem Bild von randi heißt? Fand ich superschön 

Seid ihr etwa noch unterwegs?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2011)

Ja schön war's heute in der Minimunduswelt, da muß ich öfters hin ... 

*Schöne Landschaften haben sie da nachgebildet ...*



 
Hmm-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr

*Sogar Kühe haben sie in die Landschaft gestellt ...*



 
Kühe-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr

*Randi, Adrenalino und ein paar von uns Eisbären haben sie auch gleich reingestellt ...
*


 
Dr.Kiehn-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr

*Und sogar Mini Cannondales gibt's ... wie geil ...*



 
Fahrräder-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr

*Wer suchet findet ... ja wehn denn ?!
*


 
Minimundus-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr​
Ein schönes Spielzeug 

War wirklich ein sehr schöner Tag und ich bin froh, mich angeschlossen zu haben. Wenn gleich ich so ein WE-Programm wie Traise Trails und obendrauf noch ne ausgedehnte Spessart-Tour im November eigentlich nicht mehr brauch.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2011)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Eisbären, wißt ihr wie die Kapelle auf dem Bild von randi heißt? Fand ich superschön
> 
> Seid ihr etwa noch unterwegs?


Die heist Kreuzkapelle und gehört zum Ort Wiesen.


----------



## randi (6. November 2011)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Eisbären, wißt ihr wie die Kapelle auf dem Bild von randi heißt? Fand ich superschön
> 
> Seid ihr etwa noch unterwegs?



Wiesener Kreuzkapelle, warum fragst Du nicht mich 
ok hast Du, mal eben schnell gegoogelt


----------



## randi (6. November 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die heist Kreuzkapelle und gehört zum Ort Wiesen.



 Erdi war schneller


----------



## Adrenalino (6. November 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die heist Kreuzkapelle und gehört zum Ort Wiesen.



Vielen Dank und übrigens goile Bilder 

Meine gibts morgen oder so.....hab noch so viel anderes um die Ohren.....



randi schrieb:


> Wiesener Kreuzkapelle, warum fragst Du nicht mich
> ok hast Du, mal eben schnell gegoogelt



Du bist ein Witzbold, ICH HATTE DICH GEFRAGT, du wusstest es nicht, zumindest nicht als wir noch unterwegs waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (6. November 2011)

@randi: Danke schöne Fotos! und vor allem bin ich da auch mal drauf! 
@Erdi: Echt ein schönes Spielzeug, Deine Bilder sind super geworden!

Hat heute Spaß mit Euch gemacht!  Anbei einige Schnappschüsse der heutigen BED-Tour:


----------



## stefston (6. November 2011)

@Erdi und Bikeholic:  

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Speedskater (6. November 2011)

Danke Mädels und Jungs, war wieder mal eine goile Tour.
Ich habe auch Bilder gemacht.


----------



## Adrenalino (6. November 2011)

Na sowas, ein Pannen-Eisbär


----------



## Andreas (7. November 2011)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Na sowas, ein Pannen-Eisbär



 Erdi wo ist die Milch


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Erdi wo ist die Milch



Man muss so alle 2-3 Monate Latexpampe nachfüllen, wenn die Pampe eintrocknet, ist der Pannenschutz weg.


----------



## randi (7. November 2011)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Vielen Dank und übrigens goile Bilder
> 
> Meine gibts morgen oder so.....hab noch so viel anderes um die Ohren.....
> 
> ...



Sag ich doch , hast mich ja gefragt, ist mir aber nicht  eingefallen


----------



## randi (7. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Man muss so alle 2-3 Monate Latexpampe nachfüllen, wenn die Pampe eintrocknet, ist der Pannenschutz weg.



Ich schüttel das Laufrad und wenn es klingt als ob etwas im Reifen hin und herfällt, mache den Reifen auf einer Seite ab und hole den Letexklumpen, d aus dem Reifen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2011)

Andreas schrieb:


> Erdi wo ist die Milch





Speedskater schrieb:


> Man muss so alle 2-3 Monate Latexpampe nachfüllen, wenn die Pampe eintrocknet, ist der Pannenschutz weg.



Naja, also länger als 2-3 Monate hält das normal schon. Mein Rush LRS steht hier und da schwappt noch schön die Milch drinne herum und die ist da seit mindestens einem halben Jahr drinne! Aber man sollte halt öfters mal nachschauen, mit jedem Durchstich und Einschnitt verbraucht sich die Milch und irgendwann langt's halt nicht mehr, so wie gestern da war einfach nicht mehr genug Milch zum Abdichten da


----------



## Bikeholic (8. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand lust auf einen *Nightride* am Mittwoch- oder Donnerstagabend?

Ab Steinheim 2-2,5 Stunden & 41-56Km. Wegbeschaffenheit: Flach, geteert und geschottert vor allem jedoch abseits der Strassen. 

Startzeit: 18:00 Uhr am Druckhaus/Steinheim

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte im melden.

@Erdi: Falls Du die Tage noch die Flughafenumrundung als Nightride anpeilen solltest, wäre ich interessiert. Vorzugsweise Donnerstag! 

Gruß
Bikeholic


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (8. November 2011)

N8Ride
Evtl. Donnerstag Abend, wenn es passt dass wir uns zwischen Hanau und Gelnhausen treffen. Die Uhrzeit würde sich durch die "Anreise" auf 18:30 verschieben.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Falls Du die Tage noch die Flughafenumrundung als Nightride anpeilen solltest, wäre ich interessiert. Vorzugsweise Donnerstag!


Vor hatte ich das bislang nicht, aber falls Du Dich auf einen 4 Std. N8Ride ab 19:00 Uhr Dietzenbach einlassen willst, würde ich's wohl auch tun ...


----------



## Bikeholic (9. November 2011)

randi schrieb:


> N8Ride
> Evtl. Donnerstag Abend, wenn es passt dass wir uns zwischen Hanau und Gelnhausen treffen. Die Uhrzeit würde sich durch die "Anreise" auf 18:30 verschieben.


Werde wohl in der Gegend von Hanau oder dem Rodgau bleiben. Das ist für mich einfach besser händelbar und ich kann jederzeit nach Hause abkürzen. Falls Du magst kannst Du Dich gerne anschließen. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Vor hatte ich das bislang nicht, aber falls Du Dich auf einen 4 Std. N8Ride ab 19:00 Uhr Dietzenbach einlassen willst, würde ich's wohl auch tun ...


Mit An- und Abreise wären das für mich dann 5,5 Stunden.  ... und das ist mir ein wenig zu viel, auch wenn der Winterpokal lockt. Wie sieht es denn alternativ mit einer Rodgauumrundung aus? Ich könnte um 19:00 Uhr am Kreishaus sein und mich dann an der Tannenmühle wieder nach Hause verabschieden. Vielleicht würde sich ja auch sonst noch jemand anschließen!?

Können gerne später telefonieren was von beiden Optionen in Frage kommt.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. November 2011)

*@Bikeholic*, das macht mir jetzt gerade mal gaaaaar nichts aus ... habe eh (noch) keine richtige Lust auf N8Rides  Also bleib ich @Home. 

Die Flughafenumrundung steht aber kommendes WE auf meinem Programm, falls das von Interesse ist ...


----------



## randi (9. November 2011)

Bis Hanau Wolfgang Industriepark brauche ich ca. 40-45 min, von Hanau aus eit Ihr ja viel schneller dort. naja vielleicht demnächst mal. Zwischen Hanau und Rodenbach gibt es auch viele schöne TRails.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. November 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die Flughafenumrundung steht aber kommendes WE auf meinem Programm, falls das von Interesse ist ...


Das könnte von Interesse sein, falls ich den geplanten Tag erfahren darf? 



randi schrieb:


> Bis Hanau Wolfgang Industriepark brauche ich ca. 40-45 min, von Hanau aus eit Ihr ja viel schneller dort. naja vielleicht demnächst mal. Zwischen Hanau und Rodenbach gibt es auch viele schöne TRails.


Von wo genau kommst Du eigentlich? Direkt aus Gelnhausen? Übrigens nachts fahre ich meist Grundlage auf gerader Strecke. Die Trails hebe ich mir in der Regel für die Tagestouren auf. Falls das etwas für Dich ist, können wir gerne mal etwas ausmachen.


----------



## ICM2007 (11. November 2011)

Buaaah aiy , gruselige fette Triefnase und einen Husten der sich
nach Intensivsation anhört.
Kein Einstand im Winterpokal zu Beginn, sorry.
Ich hoffe nächste Woche kann ich mich einklinken, aber die Jahreszeit fordert wohl ihren Tribut.
Fühle mich einfach nur Schei....... und muß dazu noch schaffen weil kein Leute da sind 

na ja, kann nur besser werden..........
Allen Kranken in dieser Jahreszeit Gute Besserung, mir eingeschlossen 


Ich seh euch...............


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das könnte von Interesse sein, falls ich den geplanten Tag erfahren darf?


Wird wohl Sonntag.


----------



## randi (11. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das könnte von Interesse sein, falls ich den geplanten Tag erfahren darf?
> 
> 
> Von wo genau kommst Du eigentlich? Direkt aus Gelnhausen? Übrigens nachts fahre ich meist Grundlage auf gerader Strecke. Die Trails hebe ich mir in der Regel für die Tagestouren auf. Falls das etwas für Dich ist, können wir gerne mal etwas ausmachen.



Hi,

Nachbarort ca. km, also ziemlich direkt GN, aber schon Richtung Hanau. Fahre im dunkeln und alleine erst Recht nur Radwege,so wie Du.
Gestern bin ich nach Rodenbach und über Erleensee zurück. Hanau - GN sind 20 km. Könnte man sich entgegenfahren und was fahren. Schaun mer mal. Habe mich gestern mental ganz schön gequält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (11. November 2011)

So, hab jetzt auch ein Team voll bekommen. Diesmal ist es erstmals kein Eisbären Team III geworden.

Anbei der Link, wer's für seine Favoriten braucht 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/303


----------



## Bikeholic (12. November 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wird wohl Sonntag.


Sind dabei! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... jetzt wäre eine Uhrzeit hilfreich.


----------



## randi (12. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sind dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hi wir werden die Tour vom letzten Sonntag nochmal fahren. 
So gegen 12:15 werden wir in der Gegend beim Hufeisen sein ;-)))


----------



## Speedskater (12. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sind dabei!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt???


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2011)

Airportumrundung XXL am Sonntag

Wir fahren mit Mountys auf normalen Waldwegen rund um den Flughafen Frankfurt einschließlich aller Start- und Landebahnen. Genaue KM-Angabe habe ich keine. Ist das erste mal, dass samt neuer NW-Landebahn umrundet wird. Rechne aber mit ca. 4 Std. Fahrzeit.

*Startort: Dietzenbach Kreishaus 11:00 Uhr, Haupteingang*

Alternative Treffpunkte sind nach Absprache hier im Thread möglich, z.B. um Neu-Isenburg​


----------



## Bikeholic (13. November 2011)

Danke für`s Guiden Erdi, war eine schöne Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. November 2011)

Ich habe heute meinen Rahmen vom Lackierer abgeholt.
Der Hinterbau ist eloxiert.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. November 2011)

Sieht gut aus Armin! 

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Hat jemand Interesse sich anzuschließen?

*Spessart-Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz*

*Ruppertshütten* Auf der  Bayrischen Schanz oberhalb von Ruppertshütten bei Lohr findet auch  dieses Jahr am 1. und 2. Adventswochenende 28./29. November und 5./6.  Dezember die Spessart Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz statt. Der  romantische Markt ist jeweils samstags von 12 bis 22 Uhr und sonntags  von 12 bis 20 Uhr geöffnet.

Für mich kommt in erster Linie der 1. Advent-Samstag in Betracht. 

Treffpunkt ab Fernblick 11:00Uhr 
(Anreise auch mit dem Auto möglich / von dort aus geht es mit dem MTB-Club-Neuses weiter / 70Km)

Startzeit ab Steinheim -> 09:30 Uhr (Parkplatz B8 -> 09:55 Uhr)

Werde diesbezüglich keinen LMB machen. Wer sich interessiert, meldet sich bitte hier im Forum oder per Pin!

Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen!


----------



## Speedskater (18. November 2011)

Was steht denn am WE auf dem Programm?

Eine Wetterau Rundfahrt könnte ich anbieten.

Ich habe schon mal bissel gebastelt, 









Ich weiß noch nicht ob es eine Kettenschalter oder Rohloff Bike wird.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch nicht ob es eine Kettenschalter oder Rohloff Bike wird.


Ist doch völlig wurscht, ist und bleibt ne Fälschung ... ich habe das ORIGINAL 



 
Scalpel 100 von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Bikeholic (19. November 2011)

... wie schön das Du/Ihr auf einen fast unerschöpflichen Vorrat an Teilen im Keller zurückgreifen könnt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Auf jeden Fall sehen beide Rahmen recht gut aus. Das I-TÜPFELCHEN ist allerdings, wenn der Rahmen so schön wie auf dem zweiten Bild zu sehen, auf der Stereoanlage dekoriert wird.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn am WE auf dem Programm?
> 
> Eine Wetterau Rundfahrt könnte ich anbieten.



Bin erkältet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 und Sonntag zum Geburtstag eingeladen. Bei mir wird es nichts mit Radeln!


----------



## drinkandbike (19. November 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig wurscht, ist und bleibt ne Fälschung ... ich habe das ORIGINAL
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Erdi wann steigst du endlich auf 29er um!!!!!! Bei deiner Grösse ist das ein Muss


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig wurscht, ist und bleibt ne Fälschung ... ich habe das ORIGINAL



Aber dafür ist die Fälschung hübsch bunt.

Komme gerade von meiner Feldberg-Tour zurück, war super. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (19. November 2011)

Armin, wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag bei akzeptablem Wetter mit Deiner Kinzig-Runde aus?

Samstag steht die Tour natürlich bei akzeptablem Wetter zur *Spessart-Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz.


*


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe schon mal bissel gebastelt,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhmm, also die Laufräderauf dem unteren Bild sehen wesentlich besser aus. Die auf dem oberen Bild sind so klobig. Und dann noch dieses komische silberne Teil da im Bereich der Nabe am hinteren Laufrad. Das passt farblich irgendwie überhaupt nicht zum Rahmen.


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Armin, wie sieht es nächsten Sonntag bei akzeptablem Wetter mit Deiner Kinzig-Runde aus?
> 
> Samstag steht die Tour natürlich bei akzeptablem Wetter zur *Spessart-Waldweihnacht auf der Bayrischen Schanz.
> *



Wenn das Wetter passt stehe ich natürlich für eine Wetterau-Runde zur Verfügung.

Waldweihnacht im Spessart hört sich auch gut an.

Chaotenkind, das Teil an der Nabe nennt man Kassette und wenn man eine Kettenschaltung hat ist das Teil leider notwendig.
Ich könnte natürlich auch einen Singlespeeder draus bauen.
Auf dem unteren Bild sind 1,6" Dackelspalter drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2011)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> Erdi wann steigst du endlich auf 29er um!!!!!! Bei deiner Grösse ist das ein Muss


Ne ne, lass mal stecken  Vllt mal ein "Bad Boy LRS" für's neue Hardtail, das jetzt erst mal dran kommt. Das abgebildete Scalpel ist noch in der Warteschleife 

Das Hardtail übrigens entgegen aller ursprünglichen Planung keine Plaste, sondern ein Caffein ist mir zugelaufen. Das letzte "echte" Cannondale aus den Staaten mit den edlen verschliffenen Schweissnäten, Alu pur gebürstet mit Dekals und Klarlack drüber. Es funkelt und strahlt schon ... ob ich auch strahle wird die Waage entscheiden, wenn's auf aufgebaut ist 



 
Caffein 1550g von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Sabiii (21. November 2011)

Juhuuu,

zählt Hundesport (VPG) auch beim Winterpokal?


----------



## ICM2007 (21. November 2011)

LOL,   Sabiii.  da musst du mal die Statuten lesen, oder mal im Winterpokalforum nachhaken  

Habe auch heute meine ersten Points eingefahren, bei tollem Wetter und dem fetten grippalen Infekt der letzendlich doch nicht ohne Antibiotika abging, war das eine Versuchsrunde 
Entweder gibts einen fetten Rückschlag, oder am Freitag gibts die nächsten Points...........ich denke positiv........aber glaube schon die Triefnase ist erst mal ad acta gelegt !
Freu mich schon wenn ich meine Brettel ausprobieren kann. Der Schnee kann kommen.

Ich seh euch..............


----------



## BlackTrek (22. November 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Habe auch heute meine ersten Points eingefahren,
> [snip]
> ........ich denke positiv........aber glaube schon die Triefnase ist erst mal ad acta gelegt !



Hey super! 
Ich bin auch wieder in Deutschland zurück. Dann können wir unser Eisbären I Team jetzt mal richtig nach vorne bringen.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. November 2011)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Juhuuu,
> 
> zählt Hundesport (VPG) auch beim Winterpokal?



Hast Du etwa Dein Pferd etwa gegen einen Hund eingetauscht?


----------



## Sabiii (24. November 2011)

Nein, um Gottes Willen, ich hab mein Pferdchen natürlich noch.


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

was läuft denn so am WE?

Ich stehe gerne für eine umfangreiche Wetterau-Runde zur Verfügung.

Mit meinem neuen Spielzeug habe ich heute schon mal eine Testfahrt unternommen. 





Jetzt brauche ich nur noch ein paar passende Reifen.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hi Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> was läuft denn so am WE?
> 
> ...



Sieht nett aus Dein neues Teil.  Bei uns gab es eine Planänderung und erkältet bin ich auch, deshalb läuft leider nichts mit biken diese Wochenende.

Dir viel Spaß


----------



## drinkandbike (26. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hi Mädels und Jungs,
> 
> was läuft denn so am WE?
> 
> ...



schöne Farbe..aber ist dir der Rahmen nicht zu klein??? Wenn ich den Sattelauszug und die Vorbaulänge so sehe.. Bitte um Erklärung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (26. November 2011)

Tja, 
ich war gestern schon ne eisekalte Runde drehen.
Handschuh zu dünn und habe auch noch die Neoprens für die Schuhe vergessen und deswegen nach 2 1/2 Std. abgebrochen, 
außerdem kam nix Sönnchen mehr, sodass sich der Spass auch etwas in Grenzen hielt . 
Man muss sich auch erst wieder an die Minusgrade gewöhnen. 

Wochenende ist _privates _angesagt ..........

Aber demnächst wieder.

Nice weekend @all

Ich sehe euch..............


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2011)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> schöne Farbe..aber ist dir der Rahmen nicht zu klein??? Wenn ich den Sattelauszug und die Vorbaulänge so sehe.. Bitte um Erklärung!



Die virtuelle Oberrohrlänge beträgt 60 cm, Sattelrohr ist 46 cm.
Ich bin 180 cm mit Schrittlänge 83 cm.
Der Vorbau hat 120 mm und lag noch hier rum, vielleicht teste ich mal einen kürzeren Vorbau. Wobei ich die Sitzposition für eine CC-Feile bei meiner ersten Testfahrt angenehm fand. 

Zum Hügel runterschraddeln habe ich so was:





oder auch so was:






Ich habe mich heute ein wenig im Taunus verfahren.


----------



## loti (27. November 2011)

*Wir machen einen MTB-Filme-Abend!*
*Mittwoch, 30. November 2011, Beginn: 20 Uhr 30*

Unsere eigenen Filme : Der Mittwochs-Film, Alpencross 2011,Gargano 2011
Into Thin Air, genaueres kann man hier lesen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/11/19/into-thin-air-die-macher-im-ibc-interview/
und weitere MTB-Filme 
*im Gasthaus Leopolt (Keller), Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Hauptstr. 20*
loti
PS:
Und jeden Mittwoch, egal wie das Wetter ist!
Mit dem MTB mit Tempo durchs Gelände
40 km, 400 Höhenmeter
Abfahrt:                18:30 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:                20:30 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Jeden Mittwoch fahren wir auf meist auf kleinen Wegen, auch "Trails" genannt, eine Runde von ca. 40 km Länge bei ca. 2 Stunden Fahrzeit.


----------



## ICM2007 (28. November 2011)

Ach schade Loti,
muß leider bis 22.00h arbeiten 
Wäre gern gucken gekommen.


----------



## Speedskater (29. November 2011)

Ich habe jetzt mal artgerechte Bereifung drauf gemacht, wie wäre es am WE mit einem angemessenen Ausritt?


----------



## IronShit (30. November 2011)

hey speedskater, geile spinergys...was haste damit gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2011)

IronShit schrieb:


> hey speedskater, geile spinergys...was haste damit gemacht?



Die stehen im Keller und warten darauf dass mir ein passender Rahmen zuläuft.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal artgerechte Bereifung drauf gemacht, wie wäre es am WE mit einem angemessenen Ausritt?
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1020668



Wollten am WE (Samstag) zu Hibike. ... ist allerdings kein angemessener Ausritt für diese Bereifung. 

Entweder am Main entlang oder an der Nidda. Eher Main weil kürzer!


----------



## Sabiii (1. Dezember 2011)

Würde so gerne mit, aber bin wieder krank...


----------



## IronShit (1. Dezember 2011)

> Die stehen im Keller und warten darauf dass mir ein passender Rahmen zuläuft.



Du meinst, bist du es schaffst, ne Rohloff da rein zu laminieren?


----------



## Speedskater (2. Dezember 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wollten am WE (Samstag) zu Hibike. ... ist allerdings kein angemessener Ausritt für diese Bereifung.
> 
> Entweder am Main entlang oder an der Nidda. Eher Main weil kürzer!



Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt Hohestraße, am Radweg von Mittelbuchen.
Über Bad Vilbel nach Kronberg. Allerdings ist für morgen hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit angesagt.




IronShit schrieb:


> Du meinst, bist du es schaffst, ne Rohloff da rein zu laminieren?



Ich denke das werde ich wohl nicht versuchen, von dem Babbzeug habe ich kein Plan. In ein Schönwetter-Bike mit Kettenschaltung und V-Brake würde der Laufradsatz gut reinpassen.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Dezember 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit Treffpunkt Hohestraße, am Radweg von Mittelbuchen.
> Über Bad Vilbel nach Kronberg. Allerdings ist für morgen hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit angesagt.


Falls das Wetter passt und sich die Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht in Regen wandelt, wäre das OK. Würde allerdings, falls mich das Wetter morgen abschrecken sollte auch das Auto nehmen, dann schaffe ich vor allem noch ein wenig mehr, von dem was noch aufzuarbeiten ist. Kann Dir erst morge früh, nach einem Blick auf das Wetterradar sagen, ob wir auf's Rad steigen oder nicht. 

<<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>><<>>






























*EISBÄREN - WEIHNACHTSFEIER*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


Besten Dank an alle die sich bislang eingetragen haben! 

Ich bitte nun alle übrigen, die sich gerne anschließen möchten, sich einzutragen! Platz ist genug doch ich möchte dem Wirt auch keine Plätze belegen, wenn dann zum Schluß nur die Hälfte ausgereicht hätte, die er anderweitig hätte belegen könnte. 

*Eintragen bitte bis zum 10.12.2011*

Werde dann die finale Teilnehmerzahl dem Lokal bekannt geben.

Speedskater
Google (der ursprüngliche Termin hat sich nochmal geändert, hoffe das er Dir besser passt)
MTB-Fritz
Sabiii (die sind mit dem Essen flexibel falls es Dich interessiert)
Lupo
Miss Marpel
Black Trek
Red Rum05
ICM2007
IronShit
Andreas (auch Exileisbären sind willkommen )
Shopper 
... und alle Anderen die ich nicht angesprochen habe. Kommst Du/kommt Ihr? 

Wenn Du mit Anhang kommst, bitte Info an mich.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2011)

@Speedskater: Da kommt ein mächtiges Regentief von Nord-Westen. Werde das Risiko nass zu werden, wohl eher nicht eingehen.


----------



## Lupo (3. Dezember 2011)

danke für die namentliche einladung zur weihnachtsfeier

können aber nicht kommen weil der sonntag schon in sachen familie verplant ist.

gruss,
wolfgang


----------



## Andreas (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Bikeholic,,

mir geht es auch so. Sonntag ist leider unpassend.
Aber schön das Du an mich Exileisbär gedacht hast


----------



## IronShit (3. Dezember 2011)

will mich meinen beiden vorrednern ungern anschließen, aber sieht eher schlecht aus...vlt sehn wir uns ja demnächst mal wieder im wald..

kommt irgendwer morgen zum bornheimer radcross?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (3. Dezember 2011)

Ich wollte hin. Wenn ich doch nur die Regenhose finden könnte...


----------



## BlackTrek (4. Dezember 2011)

Regenhose hatte ich noch gefunden, aber dann doch nicht gebraucht. Dafür ist auf dem Rückweg mein Rad kaputt gegangen.


----------



## RedRum05 (7. Dezember 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Eintragen bitte bis zum 10.12.2011*



Danke für die Einladung, aber wir haben am 09. und 10. Dezember Weihnachtsfeier und "Welcomeparty" im Geschäft. Wunderschöne neue Geschäftsräume hat ROTWILD in Dieburg bezogen... 

Besteht denn Interesse an einer "Adventsrunde" mit Glühwein in Seligenstadt oder Aschaffenburg?


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Dezember 2011)

RedRum05 schrieb:


> Danke für die Einladung, aber wir haben am 09. und 10. Dezember Weihnachtsfeier und "Welcomeparty" im Geschäft. Wunderschöne neue Geschäftsräume hat ROTWILD in Dieburg bezogen...
> 
> Besteht denn Interesse an einer "Adventsrunde" mit Glühwein in Seligenstadt oder Aschaffenburg?



Die Weihnachtsfeier findet am 18.12.2011 statt. Nur der Anmeldetermin ist bis zum 10.12.2011. Würde sich dann wohl mit Deiner Weihnachtsfeier und "Welcomeparty" im Geschäft vereinbaren lassen! 

"Adventsrunde" mit Glühwein in Seligenstadt oder Aschaffenburg fände ich bei hinreichend gutem Wetter interessant.


----------



## ICM2007 (8. Dezember 2011)

Ja, fände ich auch nicht schlecht 
Wann und wo? Das ist die Frage.................
Seligenstadt oder AB ist ok, hätte Zeit am Freitag nachmittag, dann erst wieder nächste Woche. 

Ich seh euch.........


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Dezember 2011)

Freitag geht bei mir nicht! 

Hat jemand Lust am Samstag Grundlage zu fahren? Ich dachte an die ausstehenden Nidda-Tour mir Guide Speedskater. Was meinst Du Armin? Eventuell läßt sich ja auch eine Glühweinpause einplanen!?

Volker was hast Du denn am WE auf dem Schirm?


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe heute mal die Schneehöhe auf dem Feldberg geprüft. 







Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Samstag Grundlage zu fahren? Ich dachte an die ausstehenden Nidda-Tour mir Guide Speedskater. Was meinst Du Armin? Eventuell läßt sich ja auch eine Glühweinpause einplanen!?



Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, stehe ich gern für einen umfangreichen Ausritt in der Wetterau zur Verfügung. 

Zum Thema Glühwein:
Am 10.12.2011 ist in Altenstadt und Kilianstädten Weihnachtsmarkt, ich denke dort gibts auch sicher Glühwein.


----------



## Andreas (9. Dezember 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe heute mal die Schneehöhe auf dem Feldberg geprüft.





Ist ja immer kaum zu glauben. Im "Tal" hat's 10 Grad und Dauerregen.


----------



## RedRum05 (9. Dezember 2011)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zum Thema Glühwein:
> Am 10.12.2011 ist in Altenstadt und Kilianstädten Weihnachtsmarkt, ich denke dort gibts auch sicher Glühwein.



Ab dem 12. bin ich wieder "relativ" flexibel. Das der Dezember immer so voll mit Weihnachtsfeiern sein muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde mich morgen wieder in der südlichen Wetterau verfahren.
Treffpunkt: 11:00 Uhr, Hohestrasse am Modellflugplatz zwischen Niederdorfelden und Bischofsheim. O 50°10'16,88" N 8°10'02,69"

Die Tour wird ca. 70 km hauptsächlich über Radwege (Asphalt, Beton, Schotter) gehen und ca. 3,5 Stunden dauern. 

In Altenstadt besteht die Möglichkeit auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt ein Frostschutzmittel (Glühwein) zu trinken

Ihr seid natürlich alle zum mitradeln eingeladen.


----------



## ICM2007 (9. Dezember 2011)

Tja, 
da die Wochenenden mal wieder mit Arbeit gefüllt sind, muss ich mich 
unter der Woche allein auf dem bike verlustieren.
Also heute die Lichter und Bleche ans Bike und ab auf die übliche 50er Runde zum N8Ride.
War ganz schön knatschig der Untergrund und vor Urberrach hätts mich fast in den Graben gehauen, genau da wo meine Nichte vor Wochen im Hellen schon mal wegen der Wurzeln zwangsabgestiegen ist
Ging aber nochmal alles gut, auch wenns insgesamt eine sauige Plackerei war. Ein Reh kreuzte meinen Weg, ansonsten war es sternenklar einsam.
(schön vollmondig  )
Warte auf den Moment, wo mir so`n Schwarzkittel den Weg versperrt. 
Das wird wohl nicht lustig    Hat da einer Erfahrungen ?

Zum Thema Weihnachtsmarkt würde ich gern am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag einen N8Ride nach Aschaffenburg machen. 
Der soll ganz schön sein:  http://www.info-aschaffenburg.de/weihnachtsmarkt.html
Hat bis 21.00 Uhr auf und den sollte man noch für ein  paar Glühwein erreichen , wenn man früher startet.
Bin heute auch um 17.15 Uhr im Dunklen gestartet.
Vielleicht hat jemand Lust mitzufahren und weiß einen radfreundlichen Weg ab Stockstadt bis zum Schloßplatz AB. Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.
Start wäre in Rodgau-Jügesheim, dann über Seligenstadt am Main entlang bis Stockstadt und dann nach AB.
Zurück gings über Stockstadt - Babenhausen -Rodgau-Niederroden.
Leute aus HU-und anderen Richtungen könnten ab Seligenstadt miteinsteigen.

Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt, starte ich an einem der Tage auf jedenfall auch allein.
Wenn jemand Lust und Zeit hat, dann soll er hier posten. Gg.falls mach ich auch einen LMB-Eintrag.

Na denn, nice weekend

Ich seh euch................


----------



## loti (10. Dezember 2011)

Wer mal einen Film über unsere Mittwochs-MTB-Gruppe sehen will, hat jetzt bei Youtube die Möglichkeit:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y_M8zYlsLYc&feature=colike"]ADFC Dreieich MTB      - YouTube[/nomedia]

loti


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2011)

Schönes Video Lothar!  

... geht die diesjährige Weihnachtstour vielleicht mal Richtung Spessart? Der Odenwald ist bei dieser Witterung zu weit für uns. Gegebenenfalls könnten wir bei der Taunusvariante am Main dazustoßen. Ist bislang allerdings nur eine Überlegung. Kannst vielleicht ja mal informieren was Du planst.

@ICM2007: Zur Zeit ist es nicht möglich eine fixe Startzeit zu vereinbaren weil ich nachmittags derzeit ständig in Kilometerlangen Staus auf der A3 stehe. Sonst würde ich mich Mittwoch eventuell zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach AB anschließen. Kann allerdings nie vor 18:00 Uhr starten.

@Speedskater: Danke für das Guiden, war heute eine super Tour bei Spitzenwetter.


----------



## RedRum05 (10. Dezember 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Weihnachtsmarkt würde ich gern am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag einen N8Ride nach Aschaffenburg machen.



Genauso hört sich das gut und die beschriebene Runde ist auch super. Das Wetter soll allerdings nächste Woche sehr bescheiden werden. Startzeit ab Jügesheim wäre bei mir ab ca. 1730h möglich. Mittwoch oder Donnerstag ist auch ok.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Volker was hast Du denn am WE auf dem Schirm?


Bis auf weiteres nix 

Gefahren bin ich, aber für mich. Wer's derzeit flott oder lang mag ist bei mir falsch. Bin gerade mal so mit nem 18 Schnitt unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Dezember 2011)

Hi Mädels und Jungs,

nachdem ich Gestern mit Chaotenkind und Bikeholic in Altenstadt heißen Ebbelwoi trinken war, bin ich Heute mit vier netten Herren nach Oberreifenberg geradelt um einen Glühwein zu trinken. 





Gruß
Armin


----------



## ICM2007 (11. Dezember 2011)

Na Jörg, die Zeit ist doch ok, 
schaun wir mal mit dem Wetter ob Mittwoch, oder Donnerstag 
Werde ich wohl Dienstag entscheiden.
Hast du mal was von Karsten gehört? Seit dem er neu verliebt ist, ist der kaum noch zu erreichen  Und sie bikt auch hat er gesagt, als ich vor Wochen mit ihm sprach.
Na ich werde ihn nochmal anrufen, vielleicht haben sie ja Lust mit zu kommen, wenn´s zeitlich passt und ich ihn überhaupt erreiche. 

Wenn sonst keiner mitfährt, dann kannst du ja bei mir vorbeikommen im Rollwald, wenn Du von daheim kommst. Dann brauchen wir keinen Treffpunkt Jügesheim. Schick dir wohl noch ne PN mit meiner Tel.nummer. Mal schaun was wird.

@ loti:  sehr schönes Video

ich sehe euch...............


----------



## RedRum05 (13. Dezember 2011)

Zeitlich würde mir Donnerstag am Besten passen. Das Wetter ist allerdings im Moment sehr unbeständig...
Karsten habe ich mal durch Zufall beim Rewe in Ober-Roden getroffen. Waren aber gerade am Gehen und ist schon wieder 3-4 Monate her?!

Wir entscheiden kurzfristig!


----------



## ICM2007 (13. Dezember 2011)

Tja Jörg, 
da hast du recht und eigentlich stehe ich derzeit nicht auf Regentouren,
weil auch das Erkältungsrisiko da immer mitspielt. Habe keinen Bock nochmal vor Weihnachten auf der Nase zu liegen, 
wie Anfang Winterpokal 
Donnerstag kann ich nun doch nicht, da mir zwei Termine dazwischengerutscht sind.
Na ja, ich gucke morgen einfach raus und entscheide nach Bauch und Laune  
Vielleicht gehe ich auch einfach nur ne Runde laufen. 
Man muß auch nix erzwingen, wird schon irgendwann was werden, mit ner gemeinsamen Runde.


Ich seh euch...........


----------



## RedRum05 (14. Dezember 2011)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gehe ich auch einfach nur ne Runde laufen.



Genau das habe ich jetzt erstmal für heute Abend eingeplant. Hab die Laufklamotten für nach der Arbeit eingepackt...


----------



## ICM2007 (14. Dezember 2011)

Genau so habe ichs auch gemacht,
das Wetter war mir doch zu unbeständig.

Na vielleicht gibts demnächst noch einen trockenen Tag oder Abend 
für eine Weihnachtsmarktrunde.
Abgehakt habe ich das noch nicht .



Ich seh euch........... 
(spätestens Sonntag zur Pizza )


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Dezember 2011)

Falls das Wetter morgen mitspielt, möchte ich gerne ab 11:00 Uhr eine gemütliche, kurze Runde ab Steinheim radeln. 

Mag sich jemand anschließen? 

gemütlich heißt: 18 -23 Km/H je nach Mitfahrerwunsch und Bodenbeschaffenheit (wenig höhenmeter ca. 100 - 300 sehr wahrscheinlich jedoch flach)

kurz heist: 41 - 60Km


----------



## Speedskater (17. Dezember 2011)

Wetter schaut gut aus.

11:00 Uhr ist mir zu früh, ich werde wohl eher zwischen 12:00 und 13:00 Uhr eine Runde durch die Wetterau drehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Dezember 2011)

*KLEINE WEIHNACHTSAUSFAHRT* (HEILIGE MORGEN TOUR)

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen!


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsche Euch allen ein Frohes Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage. 

Vielleicht klappt es nach Weihnachten mal wieder mit einer gemeinsamen Runde durch die Wälder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergpirat (24. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich wünsche euch allen, ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein erfolgreiches neues Jahr mit vielen, vielen Kilometern auf dem Sattel und natürlich noch mehr Höhenmetern. 

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Sonntag, den 24. Juni 2012 um 08.00 Uhr am Start Langstrecke in Frammersbach beim Spessart-bike-Marathon 

Hat zufälligerweise jemand von euch die 120 km für 2012 geplant? 
http://www.spessart-bike.de/html/ausschreibung.html in 97833 Frammersbachhttp://www.spessart-bike.de/html/ausschreibung.html

Gruß
Addy


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Dezember 2011)

Auch Euch allen ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest!

Ich habe fest vor, in 2012 endlich mal wieder in Frammersbach zu starten. Meine letzte Teilnahme war 2007. Und das war ein ganz furchtbares Rennen... Tiefer Matsch, extrem anstrengend. Ich hab danach noch ewig auf der Wiese im Zielbereich gelegen und hatte furchtbare Krämpfe. Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter diesmal gnädiger ist.

Wenn noch mehr Leute hier aus dem Fred mitfahren, fänd ich das sehr schön! (ich schaff aber nur die 60er Strecke)


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2011)

Wünsch auch allen hier schöne Weihnachten ...

Für mich war's schon ne Leistung mich heute morgen auf's Rad zu schwingen, an nächstes Jahr denk ich noch gar nicht


----------



## randi (25. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weihnachten an die Eisbären,

vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal wieder im Wald.

Habe nächstes Jahr Frammersbach lang aufm Plan stehen. Bin letztes Jahr die lange gefahren und dieses Jahr war mit Maras/Rennen komplett Pause.


----------



## Bergpirat (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Andi,

das freut mich, dass noch jemand die große Runde für 2012 in Frammersbach fest eingeplant hat.
Habe gerade in deinem Blog deine Zeit von 2006 gelesen, diese Zeit fahre ich durchschnittlich auch.

Vielleicht schaffen wir es sogar ein Team für die Langstrecke 2012 zu bilden, wäre doch cool oder? 
Besteht denn bei euch Interesse?

Gruß Addy


----------



## randi (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Addy,

Team wäre cool. Auf die Langstreckenzeit von 2010 in Frammersbach bilde ich mir mehr ein


----------



## Bergpirat (27. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Andi,
wenn du bock hast, können wir ja mal die Strecke im Frühjahr 2012 abfahren. Wäre schön wenn wir ein paar Leute zusammenbekommen 

lg Addy


----------



## randi (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Addy,

mache ich jedes Jahr mit meinem bike Transalp-Partner von 2010. Er  ist Frammersbacher. Er kennt dann auch schon eventuelle Streckenänderungen.
Was geht denn zwischen den Jahren?


----------



## Bergpirat (28. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Andi,
hört sich ja wunderbar an 
Sorry, zwischen denn Jahren ist ganz schlecht bei mir, muss Arbeiten und habe zusätzlich noch Bereitschaft.
Ab Februar wird es bei mir ruhiger, momentan muss mein Laufband und mein Ergometer dran glauben 

lg Addy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (29. Dezember 2011)

Bergpirat schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> hört sich ja wunderbar an
> Sorry, zwischen denn Jahren ist ganz schlecht bei mir, muss Arbeiten und habe zusätzlich noch Bereitschaft.
> Ab Februar wird es bei mir ruhiger, momentan muss mein Laufband und mein Ergometer dran glauben
> ...



Hi Addy,

dann wünsche ich Dir guten Rutsch und ein frohes neues Jahr


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Dezember 2011)

Morgen steht bei überschaubar gutem Wetter eine Mainradweg - Kinzigrunde an. Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen? 

Voraussichtliche Startzeiten:

Steinheim Druckhaus: 10:30 Uhr
Mühlheim Schleuse: 10:50 Uhr
Rumpenheim Fähre: 11:00 Uhr
Offenbach Maintor (Schlossstrasse):11:10 Uhr
Frankfurt Eiserner Steg (Südseite): 11:25 Uhr

Mitfahrer willkommen!

Es wird keinen LMB geben. Wer sich anschließen möchte kontaktiert mich bitte per PN oder telefonisch. Werde morgen früh um 09:00 Uhr entscheiden wie das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Dezember 2011)

Ich muss leider passen, aber denk dran, dass in Main und Kinzig richtig viel Wasser drin ist. Oder auch schon drübergeschwappt...


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2011)

Ja, das weiß der Herr Bikeholic, wir haben am Heiligen Nachmittag eine Fussbad in der Kinzig genommen.


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Dezember 2011)

Na, dann hat´s ihm wohl gefallen. ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Dezember 2011)

Ja, es war nämlich so erfrischend! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... danke für die Info. Stelle gerade fest, dass ich in meiner Jahresendumnachtung die Kinzig mit der Nidda verwechselt habe. Bei der Tour ist natürlich die Main - Nidda - Runde gemeint.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (30. Dezember 2011)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja, es war nämlich so erfrischend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hatte mir schon überlegt wo ich zur Tour einsteigen könnte, wegen der Kinzig. Aber jetzt wird mir klar dass sich die Kinzig über Nacht keinen neuen Flußauf  gesucht hat 

Wenn Ihr heute fahrt  bekommt Ihr auch ohne Hochwasser feuchte Füße.

Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Speedskater (30. Dezember 2011)

randi schrieb:


> Wenn Ihr heute fahrt  bekommt Ihr auch ohne Hochwasser feuchte Füße.



Trotz 94 km haben wir keine feuchte Füße bekommen.

Von mir auch einen Guten Rutsch

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Dezember 2011)

Ja, war doch wieder nett, auch wenn es am Anfang ein wenig genieselt hat. Dafür dann Sonne auf der Hohen Straße.

Habe mir übrigens die Geschichte im Rohloff-Fred durchgelesen, herrlich, Singlespeed wenn nur ein Kettenblatt. Es gibt schon Helden!

Allen einen guten Rutsch, ob mit oder ohne Bike!


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Dezember 2011)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> J...Singlespeed wenn nur ein Kettenblatt. Es gibt schon Helden!
> 
> Allen einen guten Rutsch, ob mit oder ohne Bike!



Wieso? wir fahren doch alle nur eine Geschwindigkeit, nämlich so schnell es gerade angenehm ist. Ob mit einer oder mehreren Übersetzungen... 


Get in gear for 2012!


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2011)

@Chaotenkind, wir haben gestern zwar keine Nutrias gesehen, aber ist der nicht putzig.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2011)

Nadem meine Sylvesterausfahrt mal gründlich ins Wasser gefallen ist, hoffe ich mal auf morgen, weil ...


----------



## BlackTrek (31. Dezember 2011)

Nicht schlecht! Die 2-fach Kurbel passt richtig gut zu dem schlichten Fatty Design. Nur die Bremsleitungen könnten noch etwas gekürzt werden, finde ich. Das stört etwas die elegante Erscheinung mit so viel Gestrüpp da vorn.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Dezember 2011)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nadem meine Sylvesterausfahrt mal gründlich ins Wasser gefallen ist, hoffe ich mal auf morgen, weil ...



Möchtest Du den schönen, sauberen, neuen Bock wirklich gleich im Winterschlamm Taufen?  Netter Bock!  

Je nachdem wie lange diese Nacht wird, gibt es morgen auch eine kleine Alkoholverdunstungsrunde. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr! 
*


----------



## loti (31. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
erdi01, wir haben Dich heute bei der Silvester-Tour bvermisst. Das bischen Wasser war doch gar nicht so schlimm.
Ab Messel war es mit dem Nieselregen vorbei. Den Rest der Tour blieben wir trocken.
Die Natur spielt momentan etwas verrückt. An den Reinheimer Teichen überwintern die Störche. Im Garten der Schmelzmühle blüht es. Die Fotos dazu kommen später. Ich schreibe mit dem Smartphone, da ist mir das zu umständlich und dauert zu lange.
loti
ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH INS JAHR 2012!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2012)

Prost Neujahr 



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Möchtest Du den schönen, sauberen, neuen Bock wirklich gleich im Winterschlamm Taufen?  Netter Bock!





BlackTrek schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht! Die 2-fach Kurbel passt richtig gut zu dem schlichten Fatty Design. Nur die Bremsleitungen könnten noch etwas gekürzt werden, finde ich. Das stört etwas die elegante Erscheinung mit so viel Gestrüpp da vorn.


Naja, wenn's darum geht könnt ich nie ein neu aufgebautes Rad fahren, die tun mir immer leid sie einzusauen. Es steht aber eh nur die Babenhausen, ich  bin flach wie Holland Runde auf dem Programm, die findet ja zu 95% auf Asphalt statt. Und für so GA Runden ist das Hardtail ja gedacht.

Ja die Bremsleitungen sind zu lang, ich änder das aber nicht. Wer weis wie lang das Caffein so bleibt  Gewichtsmäßig ist es nicht da wo ich ein Hardtail sehen will. Im Moment so 9,3 - 9,4 fahrfertig. Im Lauf des Jahres kommt ein anderer LRS mit anderen Bremsscheiben drauf und bis 8-fach dann ausgedieht hatt, werden sich genügend XX-Chromosomen abgesammt haben  Und dann wird das Gewicht auch da sein wo ich's sehen will, UNTER 9 fahrfertig.

*@Loti*, tja als ich um 9 entscheiden mußte Fertigmachen und rüber nach DR hatt's hier hier nicht nur genieselt, das hätte mich nämlich auch nicht abgehalten. So habe ich mir hier gelangweilt. Aber war nicht Rote Mühle angedacht? Aber auch gut, dann habe ich ja vllt die Chance im Jan oder Feb mal IN die Rote Mühle zu kommen  Bislang hab ich's immer nur vorbei geschafft 

Jetzt mache ich mich erstmal fertig zur Frühjahrsrunde. Unglaublich was für eine Temperatur mein Thermomenter hier geade anzeigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (1. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche allen Eisbären ein frohes Neues Jahr!


----------



## ICM2007 (2. Januar 2012)

Tja, ich schließe mich Andreas an und wünsche euch alles Gute vor allem Gesundheit und keine Unfälle. 
Komm bei dem Sauwetter derzeit garnicht in die Gänge und wenns mal
gehen könnte warten andere Termine 

Na aber das wird hoffentlich noch. Warte immer noch auf Schnee für meine Brettl, laut Wettergott FFH könnte es bis Feb. dauern. 

Mal sehen ob morgen was geht.......
ansonsten leichtes Indoortraining die Woche.


Ich seh euch.............


----------



## ICM2007 (2. Januar 2012)

Noch mal ne Frage an die Profibauer hier.

Wollte mir demnächst einen neuen Sattel zulegen und liebäugele mit dem 
Prologo hier.

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;product=22128;page=3;menu=1000,2,109;mid=206;pgc=0

Hat jemand Erfahrungen und adäquate Alternativtipps?
Mein Selle SLK zerlegts sich so langsam und ist nicht wirklich Marathon geeignet, da zu hart.

Danke für Tipps


----------



## Sabiii (2. Januar 2012)

Hat einer von euch ne Rolle, die er loswerden möchte? Oder nen guten Tip für ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?

Dankeeee.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Januar 2012)

Ich wünsche ein Frohes Neues!

Mit 200g und zum ausprobieren finde ich den bissel teuer
Bei einem Sattel eine Empfehlung abzugeben ist sehr schwer, das ist eine arschsache. Der Sattel muss einfach zum Gesäss passen.


----------



## ICM2007 (3. Januar 2012)

Hi @all

heut ging was 
War nur ein wenig stürmisch und die letzten knapp 20 von 60km habe ich nur mit dem Wind gekämpft, am Main zurück nach Seligenstadt und dann von dort in den Rodgau. 
Meine Beine fühlen sich an als hätten sie 100km getrampelt 


@ Armin, klar muss das passen.
Da käme ich gleich zu einer Frage die ich eigentlich zuerst hätte stellen sollen.
Gibst in der Nähe Bikeshops, die eine gute Auswahl an Sätteln haben, die man auch Probe sitzen kann 

Den Prologo habe ich im Guck, weil der im Sommer bei einer Promotion
von Rotwild u.a. in Urberach vorgestellt wurde. Da wollte ich den schon testen, aber hatte dann doch eine längere Runde mit einem RotwildFully zu testen, goil 

Ich hatte ihn aber in den Fingern. Gut verarbeitet, passte unter meinen Arsch ganz gut. Nur auf `m Rad hatte ich ihn halt nicht.

Mhh , wenn sonst keiner Ideen hat, frage ich mal bei Bike24 an, ob die mir nicht einen zum Probesitzen schicken. Fragen kost ja nix.
Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich daran glaube.

Na denn..........


Ich seh euch.................


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Januar 2012)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch ne Rolle, die er loswerden möchte? Oder nen guten Tip für ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis?
> 
> Dankeeee.


In der Bike 12/2011 war der Tacx Bushido und der Radsimulator Elite Realaxiom als super bewertet. Den letzten bekommst Du gerade ziemlich preiswert bei Ebay. Statt 1120,- für 250,- falls sich niemand außer Dir dafür interessiert.



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hi @all
> 
> Mhh , wenn sonst keiner Ideen hat, frage ich mal bei Bike24 an, ob die mir nicht einen zum Probesitzen schicken. Fragen kost ja nix.
> Auch wenn ich nicht wirklich daran glaube.
> ...


Hi,

bei Fahrrad Franz haben sie eine große Auswahl an Sätteln und der Stenger in Hösbach führt _Specialized_ Sättel. Die werden in der letzten Zeit ganz gut getestet. ... und der Service stimmt da auch. Einen Versuch wäre es sicherlich wert.


----------



## DeStorch (4. Januar 2012)

hallo...
wen es interessiert und wer von euch bei facebook ist sollte sich mal folgenden link anschauen!

http://www.facebook.com/groups/167168086700050/

mfg DeStorch


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2012)

Was stehe Morgen auf dem Programm?
Wie schauts mit Radeln aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was stehe Morgen auf dem Programm?
> Wie schauts mit Radeln aus?



Ich trage Trauer ... Wilma ist tod   

Der Akku hatt's wohl hinter sich. Da kommt mir das Akkutauschprogramm von Lupine gerade recht. Wird jetzt so ein neuer SmartCore Akku werden.

Spaß beiseite, ich fahre spontan nach Lust und Wetterlage ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Januar 2012)

Mist, meine Akkus sind noch alle gut. Hatte die neuen von Lupine schon auf der Eurobike bewundert, anfassen und testen war erlaubt, aber eben mal so einstecken leider nicht.


----------



## RedRum05 (8. Januar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [...]Spaß beiseite, ich fahre spontan nach Lust und Wetterlage ...



...und ich weiß, wo der Volker lang gefahren ist. 
Hoffe du hast genauso wie wir auch nur ein paar Tropfen abbekommen. Ansonsten war der Großteil der Tour bei strahlendem Sonnenschein


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2012)

... ja da haben sich unsere Wege geXt. Ein paar Mal ein bisschen getröpfelt hatt's.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2012)

Was steht dan am WE auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Januar 2012)

Morgen bin ich als Guide für Siam eingeteilt. "By night around the Hahnenkamm"!

Info zur Tour:
Nachgeholte Nightride-Session 2011. Diesmal in Großkrotzrnburg da wir  dort die Möglichkeit haben uns vor dem Nightride bei der Lampenfirma  MyTinySun umzuschauen und anschließend zu einer entspannten aber gut  beleuchteten Tour in den Spessart von rund 2 Stunden starten.  Anschließend wird in einer Gaststätte nachgeglüht da uns die gemütliche  Gartenlaube leider erst zur nächsten Saison wieder zur Verfügung steht.  Genauere Details und aktuelle Infos im Thread 
( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=480882&page=4 ).

Dieses Jahr ist wieder eine größere Beamshot-Session geplant und es  besteht die Möglichkeit seine Lampen mit der gesamten MTS-Palette zu  vergleichen!

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Abfahrt ab Steinheim Druckhaus: 14:35 Uhr (wer sich mir und Siam ab Steiheim anschließen möchte bitte PN an mich bis 11:00 Uhr am 14.01.2012) 

Strecke: Vom Start zu "MyTinySun" (Groß Krotzenburg) -> Schluchthof (Kl. Ostheim) -> Radelrunde ca. 30 Km (ab Schluchthof / An- und Abfahrt nicht eingerechnet) -> Mampfen und Quatschen im Schluchthof -> danach zurück nach Steinheim

Wer sich gerne anschließen möchte, nur zu. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> bin dabei



.. ich nicht  

Ich habe zwar gerade vorhin mit einen Gang zur Post meine Wilma wiederbelebt , aber zu den "Lichtverrückten" geselle ich mich trotzdem nicht  Und da es morgen richtig sonnig werden soll fahre ich lieber morgen bei Sonnenschein. 

Meine erste "offizelle" Ausfahrt dieses Jahr. Speziellen Gruß und Einladung an Bad Offenbach, Obertshausen und Blacky, die sich gern mal wieder südlich des Meins blicken lassen darf  

Und natürlich ist auch Jede/Jeder der sonnst möchte, Lust und Zeit hatt willkommen 

*4Seen Tour am Sonntag*

Der Name ist Programm, wir umfahren 4 Seen, teils auf Trails, teils auf Waldwegen, also MTB. 

ca. 60 KM ab/bis Dtz, ein "Gipfelsturm" liegt im Weg, sonst alles flach wie Holland. Wir fahren gemühtlich, 3-4 Std. haben alle Zeit der Welt, Einkehr  ist aber keine geplant.​


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2012)

Das ist eigentlich eine richtig gute Idee. Aber leider passt das so gar nicht in meinen Zeitplan...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2012)

... und was würde besser in Deinen Zeitplan passen  Noch hatt sich hier keiner gerührt und man könnte varieren ...


----------



## randi (14. Januar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und was würde besser in Deinen Zeitplan passen  Noch hatt sich hier keiner gerührt und man könnte varieren ...



Hi Erdi,

wann startest Du Morgen und wo geht`s lang??


----------



## BlackTrek (14. Januar 2012)

Ich würde morgen 2 Stunden ab Hanau fahren. Wahrscheinlich Rennrad. Ich wär aber auch für eine FeldWaldWiesenRunde mitm Hardtail zu haben. ~14-16h


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen 2 Stunden ab Hanau fahren. Wahrscheinlich Rennrad. Ich wär aber auch für eine FeldWaldWiesenRunde mitm Hardtail zu haben. ~14-16h





randi schrieb:


> Hi Erdi,
> 
> wann startest Du Morgen und wo geht`s lang??



*@Blacky*, also vorziehen hätt ich noch mitgemacht, aber später mag ich nicht. Dann anderes Mal ...

*@Randi*, demnach bleibt's bei 12:00 Uhr ab Dietzenbach Kreishaus und der 4Seen Tour wie im LMB und hier beschrieben.

*@Andreas*, haste das hier schon gesehen: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6e0ZdBq7ZA8&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL"]schÃ¶ner Trail am Melibokus      - YouTube[/nomedia], da hatt einer Teile unserer IndianummerTour abgefilmt! Aber meine Fresse, der lässt stellenweise ganz ordentlich das Gas stehen. Je mehr ich davon seh um so mehr Bock bekomme ich ... ich glaub es gibt bald ne IndianWinterTour


----------



## randi (15. Januar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Blacky*, also vorziehen hätt ich noch mitgemacht, aber später mag ich nicht. Dann anderes Mal ...
> 
> *@Randi*, demnach bleibt's bei 12:00 Uhr ab Dietzenbach Kreishaus und der 4Seen Tour wie im LMB und hier beschrieben.
> 
> *@Andreas*, haste das hier schon gesehen: schÃ¶ner Trail am Melibokus      - YouTube, da hatt einer Teile unserer IndianummerTour abgefilmt! Aber meine Fresse, der lässt stellenweise ganz ordentlich das Gas stehen. Je mehr ich davon seh um so mehr Bock bekomme ich ... ich glaub es gibt bald ne IndianWinterTour



Hi Erdi,

ab Dietzenbach, packe ich heute nicht, bitte für die Indiannummer Tour rechtzeitig Termin per PN an mich Danke


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Januar 2012)

Tach zusammen,

wie sieht es denn am nächsten Wochenende (Sonntag) mit einer entspannten Tour mit lecker Kuchen mampfen im NFH-Rodenbach aus? Ich dachte an eine lockere Runde, also kein Km & Hm fressen. (60km / 300-500Hm / 3-3,5H Fahrzeit + Pause im NFH)

Das wäre doch sicherlich eine nette Einstiegsrunde ins Jahr 2012.

*Sabiii, Mtb-Fritz, Shopper, Google* (lecker Kuchen mampfen), *BlackTrek, Spedskater, LimitedEdition,** Erdi und alle die sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlen. *

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich an beiden Tagen fahren. Samstag Grundlage und schlammfreie Wege, Sonntag wie oben beschrieben. Also wer sich gerne anschließen möchte, der meldet sich bitte. 

Schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## Speedskater (15. Januar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Samstag Grundlage und schlammfreie Wege, Sonntag wie oben beschrieben.



Dann könnte ich Samstag mal mein oranges Radel und Sonntag das Blaue Radel gassi führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (15. Januar 2012)

Da werde ich mich wohl mal wieder anschließen


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dann könnte ich Samstag mal mein oranges Radel und Sonntag das Blaue Radel gassi führen.


... das hört sich nach einem guten Plan an!  Muß nur noch das Wetter auf unserer Seite sein.



LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Da werde ich mich wohl mal wieder anschließen


Super!


----------



## randi (15. Januar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es denn am nächsten Wochenende (Sonntag) mit einer entspannten Tour mit lecker Kuchen mampfen im NFH-Rodenbach aus? Ich dachte an eine lockere Runde, also kein Km & Hm fressen. (60km / 300-500Hm / 3-3,5H Fahrzeit + Pause im NFH)
> 
> ...



Am Samstag könnte ich mitfahren. Wenn der Treffpunkt in der Nähe von Rodenbach oder die Ampelanalge Industriepark Wolfgang ist .
Kannst Du ja bitte was planen, damit die Radlanreise aus Gelnhausen nicht so weit ist.


----------



## BlackTrek (15. Januar 2012)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Da werde ich mich wohl mal wieder anschließen



Ach, ehrlich? 
Du kannst doch nicht einfach ohne mich fahren!  

Dann muss ich wohl auch mit.


----------



## LimitedEdition (15. Januar 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ach, ehrlich?
> Du kannst doch nicht einfach ohne mich fahren!
> 
> Dann muss ich wohl auch mit.



So ist es


----------



## Google (16. Januar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> mit einer entspannten Tour.................... mit lecker Kuchen mampfen............. Ich dachte an eine lockere Runde, also kein Km & Hm fressen................*Sabiii, Mtb-Fritz, Shopper, Google* (lecker Kuchen mampfen), *BlackTrek, Spedskater, LimitedEdition,** Erdi und alle die sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlen. *



Das *allerallererstemal* seit dem Alpencross, dass mir sofort Glückshormone in die Blutbahn schossen als ich das Tourenangebot las......Ist das nun endlich die Wende????

Ok, ich bin dabei  Das erste Mal Gelände seit der Rückkehr vom Cross im August ....und gleichzeitig das letzte Mal vor meiner zweiten OP in den letzten zwei Monaten (beidesmal nix schlimmes ) Außer Nordicwalken mit meiner Frau nichts gemacht, heute das erste Mal wieder unter 90 KG. Also Du weiß jetzt was Du Dir eingefangen hast als Du meinen Namen genannt hast 

Ich versuche so lange wie es eben geht mitzuhalten und drehe dann halt zum Kuchen ab wenn ich hyperventiliere. Das wird sicher sehr schnell gehen, da bin ich realistisch.

Im Übrigen hat mich gerade meine Frau an die Hand genommen und möchte mir Fieber messen. Sie holt mich sogar gerne vom NFH ab wenns nicht mehr geht 

Ach.....das ganze fällt oder steht mit der Startzeit


Erdi01, Shopper, ich hab Euch lange nicht gesehen!! Olli, falls Du dabei bist, würdest Du zwei CD`s mit den pics vom Cross mitbringen??? Daaanke!! Eine CD wäre für Volker.

Nach meiner OP werde ich wohl noch 2 bis drei Wochen ausser Gefecht gesetzt sein. Ich bin echt gespannt ob das heute nur ein kurzes Aufflackern war oder ob ich es dann wieder so langsam angehen werde.

Ich kenn mich selbst nicht....(zumindest zum Thema zukünftiges Biken)

Gruß

Google


----------



## Andreas (16. Januar 2012)

erdi01 schrieb:
			
		

> @Andreas, haste das hier schon gesehen: schÃ¶ner Trail am Melibokus - YouTube, da hatt einer Teile unserer IndianummerTour abgefilmt! Aber meine Fresse, der lässt stellenweise ganz ordentlich das Gas stehen. Je mehr ich davon seh um so mehr Bock bekomme ich ... ich glaub es gibt bald ne IndianWinterTour



Oder zumindest eine Frühlings-Tour. Die Variante nach Jugenheim ist auch nicht schlecht.

Die 4Seen Tour hatte ich leider zu spät entdeckt.


----------



## randi (17. Januar 2012)

Wäre am Samstag dabei wenn der Treffpunkt Rodenbach oder HU-Wolfgang wäre und der Starttermin human ausfällt


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Januar 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Dann muss ich wohl auch mit.





Google schrieb:


> Ok, ich bin dabei  Das erste Mal Gelände seit der Rückkehr vom Cross im August
> 
> Ach.....das ganze fällt oder steht mit der Startzeit
> 
> ...



Na das nenne ich ja mal einen ordentlichen Zuspruch auf lecker Kuchen mapfen im NFH. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... und sogar Verschollene, sind wieder ans Licht gelangt. Google dann brauche ich ja endlich mal mein Stück Kuchen nicht abzufotografieren und ins Netz stellen.  Super! ... ich hätte das allerdings noch ein wenig länger durchgehalten. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Spaß beiseite, schön das Du mitkommst.

Startzeit Sonntag 11:00 Uhr in Steinheim vor dem Druckhaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (17. Januar 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Wäre am Samstag dabei wenn der Treffpunkt Rodenbach oder HU-Wolfgang wäre und der Starttermin human ausfällt



Na dann schaun wir mal! 

@Speedskater: Wollen wir am Samstag das Kinzigtal hinauffahren? ... dann könnte sich randi mit dranhängen. 

Könnte mir vorstellen bis Gelnhausen zu radeln und dann einen Bogen Richtung Ronneburg und die Hohe Strasse zu spannen oder von Gelnhausen über den Berg und durchs Kahltal zurück. Was meinst Du/Ihr?

Startzeit ab Druckhaus würde ich 10:30 Uhr vorschlagen, wenn es recht ist?


----------



## randi (17. Januar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Na dann schaun wir mal!
> 
> @Speedskater: Wollen wir am Samstag das Kinzigtal hinauffahren? ... dann könnte sich randi mit dranhängen.
> 
> ...



klingt gut, sehr gut


----------



## Speedskater (17. Januar 2012)

Hört sich gut an, schaun wir mal was das Wetter am Samstag dazu sagt.


----------



## randi (17. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, schaun wir mal was das Wetter am Samstag dazu sagt.



Wetter wird gut


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Januar 2012)

Ja nee, ist klar!

Bei dem guten Wetter werde ich wohl am Samstag das Auto nehmen um auf die Wache zu kommen. Ich hoffe aber mal, dass es am Sonntag klappt, wo doch Google endlich mal wieder dabei ist.

Wollte eigentlich heute und morgen mit dem Rad zum Dienst, aber im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche ist es mir definitiv zu nass. Bei bis zu 10 km wäre es mir ja egal, aber 25 km im Regen, igitt!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Januar 2012)

Bei mir läuft gerade der Winterschlußverkauf, wer was  braucht ... 






[/url] 
Frames von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (20. Januar 2012)

@Erdi, schöne Sammlung. Und das sind bestimmt nicht alle Deiner Schätze.


----------



## randi (20. Januar 2012)

Speedskater und bikeaholic,

einen Treffpunkt mit Uhrzeit sollten wir für die Samstagtour ausmachen.


----------



## IronShit (20. Januar 2012)

wie sind die pläne für morgen? ohne pausen durchfahren?
Habt ihr ne Idee, wie lange ihr ab Druckhaus unterwegs sein wollt?


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2012)

randi schrieb:


> @Erdi, schöne Sammlung. Und das sind bestimmt nicht alle Deiner Schätze.



Ich denke, das sind die Schätzchen die er verkaufen möchte.

Für Morgen: Ich schlage mal 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus vor und radeln bis die Füße kalt werden (zum Glück habe ich eine Schuhheizung)


----------



## randi (20. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke, das sind die Schätzchen die er verkaufen möchte.
> 
> Für Morgen: Ich schlage mal 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus vor und radeln bis die Füße kalt werden (zum Glück habe ich eine Schuhheizung)



Ich würde Euch auf dem R3 Radweg entgegenfahren.


----------



## Google (20. Januar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hoffe aber mal, dass es am Sonntag klappt, wo doch Google endlich mal wieder dabei ist.


Ne, ne mach Dir lieber mal keine Hoffnung. Bei den Wetteraussichten ist die Ausschüttung von Glückshormonen leider nicht ausreichend, dass ich die Couch mit einem Sattel tausche...Der Google wird wohl erst wieder mit der Frühlingswärme autauen.


----------



## randi (20. Januar 2012)

Hi Speedskater und bikeaholic,

wie sieht es aus? Fahren wir auch bei Regen?
Würde auf dem R3 Richtung Wolfgang fahren und wir treffen uns dann unterwegs.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Januar 2012)

IronShit schrieb:


> wie sind die pläne für morgen? ohne pausen durchfahren?
> Habt ihr ne Idee, wie lange ihr ab Druckhaus unterwegs sein wollt?





Speedskater schrieb:


> Für Morgen: Ich schlage mal 10:30 Uhr Druckhaus vor und radeln bis die Füße kalt werden (zum Glück habe ich eine Schuhheizung)





randi schrieb:


> Hi Speedskater und bikeaholic,
> 
> wie sieht es aus? Fahren wir auch bei Regen?
> Würde auf dem R3 Richtung Wolfgang fahren und wir treffen uns dann unterwegs.



_Also ich wollte gerne ca. 3-4H ohne Pausen durchradeln. __Werde morgen das  Wetter auf dem Radar begutachten und gegen 9:00 Uhr entscheiden ob ich  radele oder nicht. Info folgt um 9:00 Uhr.
_


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Januar 2012)

Also auf dem Wetterradar zieht gerade eine dickes, fettes Tiefdruckgebiet durch. Damit klinke ich mich aus! Ich werde warten bis es aufhört und dann spontan entscheiden, ob ich noch eine Runde fahre.


----------



## randi (21. Januar 2012)

Wetterinfo, in G-Town 1,5° und aktuell leichter Schneefall. 
Bin dann auch raus und fahre eventuell eine kurze Runde oder suche mir eine Alternative "Rolle", Schwimmbad, faulenzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2012)

Wenn ihr nicht mit mir radelt, geh ich bissel in den Keller und spiel mit meinen kleinen Chinesinnen.


----------



## randi (21. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn ihr nicht mit mir radelt, geh ich bissel in den Keller und spiel mit meinen kleinen Chinesinnen.



Habe auch die Werkstatt aufgeräumt 
ebay freut sich


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Januar 2012)

Heute nix indoor ...

möchte an die frische Luft und ein wenig outdoor 

 . 

Ergo: Startzeit Sonntag 11:00 Uhr in Steinheim vor dem Druckhaus.

... übrigens das Wetterradar zeigt Wolkenlücken, so dass aus meiner Sicht ein Radelversuch gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## randi (22. Januar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Heute nix indoor ...
> 
> möchte an die frische Luft und ein wenig outdoor
> 
> ...



Viel Spass,

fahre hier eine Runde.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Januar 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Viel Spass,



Danke, den hatten wir.

Am besten war die Pause im Naturfreundehaus mit Kuchen und Bier. 





und nach dem Kuchen gabs noch Suppe und Worscht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Januar 2012)

Mjam, mjam, bekomme gerade wieder Hunger!
Wirklich gemütliche Kuchenrunde, ich hatte nen Schnitt von 15,70 km/h auf dem Tacho, dabei waren es nur 650 HM und 61 km. Die Abfahrten haben es also nicht wirklich rausgerissen was wir bergauf und auf gerader Strecke vertrödelt haben.
Aber es ging ja um das Ziel, dass sich mal wieder gelohnt hat.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2012)

Was steht denn am WE auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Januar 2012)

Tja, radfahren würde ich mal sagen. Je nach Wetterlage und anderen Terminen Samstag oder Sonntag. Bikeholic muss morgen früh erst mal wieder seinen Rechner ans laufen bringen (lassen), danach wollte er eigentlich ne Runde drehen. Ich könnte mich auch dazu überreden lassen, da das Radl frisch gewaschen ist muss es schließlich wieder eingesaut werden...
Ruf ihn einfach mal morgen an. Jetzt ist es gerade ungünstig, da der Herr in der Sauna weilt.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Januar 2012)

Stefan und ich haben heute mal die Schneehöhe auf dem Feldberg überprüft. Das ist Rohloff Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2012)

Brrr..., wir haben statt dessen die Angebote bei Hibike geprüft.


----------



## stefston (28. Januar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Stefan und ich haben heute mal die Schneehöhe auf dem Feldberg überprüft. Das ist Rohloff Wetter.



War eine schöne Tour 

Das Fahrrad ist schon wieder picobello.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Januar 2012)

Falls sich jemand bei Lothi anschließen möchte!? Wir fahren um 11H von Steinheim aus los Richtung Ffm. Treffen Lothar wenns klappt zwischen 12:00 - 12:15H zwischen OF-Mainufer und Gerbermühle.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## stefston (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

schade, dein posting kam mir etwas zu spät 
Dafür hat mein Radl heute ein kleines Upgrade bekommen 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte gerde ein 26minütiges Deja vu mit Tag 3+4 meines AlpenX. Genau unser Wetter, genau unsere Strecke ...  Jetzt sind alle Erinnerungen wieder da, die possitven und auch die nagativen z.B. Googles verreckter Freilauf  Genau an der Stelle steht der Filmemacher und filmt auch mal ...

Super Klasse Wer Langeweile hat kann sich das hier ja mal antun:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5T4FUS1PYQ"]Alpencross 2011 3.Tag Bodenalpe - Fimberpass - Val dÂ´Uina   Taufers  MTB AlpenX  Transalp      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2012)

Schon schön!

Habe mir gerade heute die Seite eines Alpencrossanbieters angesehen. U.a. eine Tour von St. Moritz zum Comer See in 2 Leveln (3 bzw. 4). Leider ist unser Urlaub dieses Jahr für so etwas zu früh.

Und morgen früh geht es wieder mit dem Bike zum Dienst, bibber..., ich hätte gerne warm, Berge und nen Lift!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Januar 2012)

... und noch viel schöner, klarer Fall von: *Video der Woche*

Mädels, Ihr seid so schei§§e GEIL


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2012)

Kicher..., jetzt weiß ich, was ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche. So ein rosa Kosmetikköfferchen fürs Werkzeug! Passt gut zu meinen neuen lila Ratze-Fatze Handschuhen.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2012)

Was steht denn am Wochenende auf dem Programm?

Wie wäre es mit einer Runde durch die südliche Wetterau. Der Boden ist gefroren und man saut sich nicht ein. 
So ab 13:00 Uhr ist es auch nicht mehr so kalt, da sollten zwei Stündchen radeln möglich sein.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2012)

Bei mir steht erst mal Skifahren auf dem Programm.  Dir viel Spaß!


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> So ab 13:00 Uhr ist es auch nicht mehr so kalt, da sollten zwei Stündchen radeln möglich sein.



Samstag zwei Stündchen ab 13:00 oder auch etwas später ist ok.
Treffpunkt Hohe Straße?

Grüsse
CK


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2012)

Treffpunkt Hohestrasse am Modelflugplatz ist ok.

Darf auch bissel später sein, wer kommt noch mit?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2012)

Also bis jetzt bin ich alleine. 13:30 oder 14:00 Uhr oder später?

Grüsse
CK


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2012)

OK, dann um 14:00 Uhr am Modelflugplatz. 

Das "wer kommt noch mit?" war eher als Aufruf für weitere Mitradler gedacht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2012)

Na dann...mal sehen.

Ich bin 14:00 oben. Bis später!


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Februar 2012)

Sieht aus wie Sommer , fühlt sich nur nicht so an  ... kann mich für's Radfahren gerde mal gar nicht erwärmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2012)

Es wird warm beim fahren!


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Sommer , fühlt sich nur nicht so an  ... kann mich für's Radfahren gerde mal gar nicht erwärmen



In einer windstillen Ecke fühlt sich die Sonne schon fast wie im Sommer an.


----------



## ICM2007 (4. Februar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie Sommer , fühlt sich nur nicht so an  ... kann mich für's Radfahren gerde mal gar nicht erwärmen




Das sehe ich auch so Volker 
Mir wäre jetzt nach ner Runde Skiwandern, von meiner Haustür ab 

Aber wo ist der Schnee zu dieser Kälte und der tollen Sonne .

Wenn ich mir schon mal Ski bei ebay schnappe.
Lachen mich schon alles aus und sagen ich solle mir Rollen druntermachen.

ha, ha, ha.........

Aber ab minus 3 stelle ich die Außenübung per Rad ein.
Ein bisserl Indoorbewegung geht auch..............................
geht da Einiges................................... 
Kann nur nicht im WP anerkannt werden, lol

Na ja , der nächste Frühling kommt bestimmt.

Den Hardcorlern  viel Spass und ein gutes Wochenende.



Ich seh euch..................


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2012)

Danke! Es hat Spass gemacht.
Wie angekündigt haben Speedskater und ich uns in der südlichen Wetterau verfahren. Ein bisserl auf und ab, sogar ein paar schöne Trails waren dabei (und ein Trimm-dich-Pfad).
Ich bin dann heimwärts doch noch einen klitzekleinen Umweg gefahren und kam dann sogar noch auf 2:47 h statt der angepeilten 2:45 h.

Morgen wird gefaulenzt und den ganzen Tag gefuttert, und am Montag in alter Frische mit dem Radl zum Dienst.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2012)

Ich habe Heute das gute Wetter genutzt um mein Race-Fully gassi zuführen. Mit dem 90er Vorbau sitz ich nicht mehr ganz so gestreckt drauf.





Jetzt ist es wieder sauber und hängt an der Wand.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2012)

Was steht denn am WE auf dem Programm?

Hier ist ja absolut tote Hose, seid ihr irgendwo festgefroren?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2012)

Ja, fast, auf dem Weg zum Dienst.

Herr Bikeholic hat sich von der Apres-Ski-Party, öhm, Skipiste gemeldet. Rückkehr ist geplant in der Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag.
Er würde daher am Sonntag gerne eine kleine Runde zum Naturfreundehaus drehen.
Ich lasse ich mich mal über die Sinnhaftigkeit, ein paar Stunden später aufs Rad zu steigen, nicht aus....er ist ja alt genug.

Ich bin morgen verplant, der Wolf braucht nen Ölwechsel, neue Schläppchen und der Tacho hat auch den Geist aufgegeben. Habe ihn gerade gewaschen, (und notgedrungen anschließend den Flur gewischt) damit es morgen nicht ganz so dreckige Finger gibt.

Aber am Sonntag wäre ich mit von der Partie. Ich denke mal so gegen 11:00 Uhr wird es losgehen. Einfach mal am Sonntag morgen durchklingeln (und den Herrn wecken).


----------



## randi (11. Februar 2012)

Bei -10° gehen meine Moleküle in einen anderen Agregatzustand über  
verkehrte Welt um Weihnachten zu den Weihnachtsmarkt war es warm, und jetzt wo wir die Glühweinhütten am Wegesrand bräuchten ...


----------



## Speedskater (11. Februar 2012)

Heute Morgen auf dem Küchentisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. Februar 2012)

Sweeeeet!!!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!



Super, was deine Frau da gezaubert hat. Und ich hoffe mal, du wolltest heute nicht wirklich radfahren!
Mann, mann, mann....


----------



## randi (11. Februar 2012)

Armin,

 happy birthday 

 koch was gutes   lass Dich schön be


----------



## Speedskater (19. Februar 2012)

Was steht heute auf dem Programm?

Unser neuer



fühlt sich irgendwie sauwohl.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Februar 2012)

Hey *@Loti*, nur für's Protokoll laut OSM waren wir in Traisa und nicht in Trautheim, Trautheim wäre nach unserer Fahrtrichtung rechts ÜBER der Bahnschiene gewesen. Aber egal, tut der Gastrotesttour ja keinen Abruch


----------



## loti (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Volker,
möglicherweise täuscht sich die OSM-Karte.
Jedenfalls behauptet das Hotel es wäre in Trautheim- siehe seine Homepage, da steht:
Hotel Waldesruh & Restaurant Pichlers
Am Bessunger Forst 28
64367 Mühltal  / Trautheim
Aber egal - es war eine schöne Tour, die ich bestimmt wiederholen werde.
Für alle MTB-Fans:
Wir haben heute mehrfach den Kotelettpfad gekreuzt. Wenn es mal einige Tage trocken bleibt, mache ich dann eine Tour, die dieses Highlight bietet.
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Unser neuer



Muss nur noch an Intelligenz zulegen!


----------



## Sabiii (20. Februar 2012)

Huhu,

kann Jem. nen preisgünstigen guten Renner empfehlen? Bin auf der Suche... . 

Danke im Voraus und liebe Grüßlis


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Februar 2012)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> kann Jem. nen preisgünstigen guten Renner empfehlen? Bin auf der Suche... .



Wieviel Ahnung hast Du von Rennern? Shimano? Sram? Campa? Auf jeden Fall was mit Kompakt-Kurbel 50/34 nehmen, NIX anders!

Konkreter Vorschlag: Canyon Roadlite AL 7.0 in Preis/Leistung nicht zu toppen!


----------



## Sabiii (21. Februar 2012)

Seid ihr hier eher für Carbon oder Alu? Hört man ja vieles zu...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2012)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Seid ihr hier eher für Carbon oder Alu? Hört man ja vieles zu...


Im unteren Preissegment kannst Du Plaste vergessen. Bringt keine Vorteile. Der Hauptvorteil von Carbon ist und bleibt das Gewicht, aber dann sind wir auch gleich in einer ganz anderen Preiskategorie.

Interessant wird's damit: Ultimate CL 9.0 Auch das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist nicht zu toppen! Der LRS ist eine Kategorie höher aber vorallem ist das das TOP-Renner-Fahrwerk von Canyon. Das spielt in der allerhöchsten Liga! Der Rest ist identisch mit dem Alurenner. Ultergra übrigens ist XT Niveau. Alles drüber kostet nochmal ne Stange mehr, Otto-Normalo spührt da aber schon lange nix mehr an Verbesserung!

Und ob Shimano, Sram oder Campa, das mußt Jeder selber "erfahren" Das ist "Glaubenskrieg" da wirst Du niemals eine objektive Meinung zu hören, also schreib ich auch nix dazu ...

Ganz gleich was es am Ende wird, fahren muß Du's dann schon selber ... gelle


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2012)

Faschingsdienstag, die Sonne scheint und ich bin schon @Home ... was will ich hier eigentlich noch in der Bude 

Ich bin dann mal weg ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Februar 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum freien Nachmittag Erdi! Würde mich freuen auch mal wieder in die Pedale zu stapfen. Bin jedoch grippig und dann ab nächster Woche wieder auf Dienstreise. Also allen auf Karneval oder dem Bike viel Spaß. 

@Erdi: Vielleicht hast Du ja mal wieder Lust mit mir/uns zusammen zu strampeln? 

@google: Was macht die Lust am Biken? 

Falls ich am Wochenende wieder fit bin, werde ich wohl wieder mit GA beginnen, soweit das Wetter mitspielt. Ziel: Klingenberg zum Bäcker (flach) zurück über Mömmlingen und den Wartturm (leicht hügelig / <450Hm).

@Speedskater: Wäre das etwas für Dich?

Falls es hier also noch aktive Biker geben sollte  würde es mich  und falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, würde es mich  ...

*NEWS:*
Im Übrigen habe ich wie der Ein oder Andere weiß, in den vergangenen Jahren einige Touren für den ADFC-Main-Kinzig geführt. Wetterbedingt war selbst im Hochsommer das Wetter bisweilen so unberechenbar, dass mehrere Touren buchstäblich ins Wasser gefallen sind. Deshalb habe ich mit dem ADFC ein Unterforum eröffnet um kurzfristiger Touren ansetzen zu können, als bereits ein Jahr im Voraus. Damit die ADFCler auch ein Identifikationsforum im Forum haben, habe ich das Unterforum eröffnet, sonst hätte ich auf das Eisbärenforum verwiesen. Es ist ein Versuch, mal sehen ob und wie es angenommen wird.   Link sie unten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=566711


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2012)

Klingenberg, hmpf....

Wieso, wenn ich am Samstag Dienst habe? Regnen soll es, waagrecht! So!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Vielleicht hast Du ja mal wieder Lust mit mir/uns zusammen zu strampeln?



Das Jahr ist ja noch lang 

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem neuen Fred. Sowas in der Art gibt's hier neuerdings beim ADFC Kreis Offenbach auch --> *Klick Mich* Wenn ich nicht was eigenes mache bin ich da meist am Start.

Ich mache mal für Loti Tours Werbung. Kommender Samstag ist damit für mich schon verplant. Ich kenne jeden Meter der da gefahren wird, ist mir auf jeden Fall ne Empfehlung wert.

_Samstag, 25.2.2012 
 *****          MTB-Trailtour Kreis Offenbach    60 km, 600 Höhenmeter  
Fast nur auf Trails fahren wir von Sprendlingen zum Langener Waldsee, weiter zum Gehspitzweiher, an Neu-Isenburg vorbei durch den Frankfurter Stadtwald nach Offenbach-Bieber, über Heusenstamm nach Messenhausen und die Bulau zurück nach Dreieich.  Helmpflicht!
Lothar Klötzing         (06103-6428, 0170-8323621)
Abfahrt:                     13:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:                     17:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen_


----------



## Speedskater (21. Februar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Speedskater: Wäre das etwas für Dich?



Das Wetter soll am Samstag und Sonntag gut werden, bisher spricht nicht dagegen eine ausgedehnte Radeltour zu unternehmen.
Wenn die Wege schlammfrei sind würde ich mein oranges Bike gassi führen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (21. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Klingenberg, hmpf....
> 
> Wieso, wenn ich am Samstag Dienst habe? Regnen soll es, waagrecht! So!


 ... so viel Mitgefühl hätte ich bei über 1000Km in 2012 garnicht erwartet. Extra auch Dir zu  geändert! 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das Jahr ist ja noch lang


... na was ein Glück! 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Viel Erfolg mit Deinem neuen Fred. Sowas in der Art gibt's hier neuerdings beim ADFC Kreis Offenbach auch --> *Klick Mich* Wenn ich nicht was eigenes mache bin ich da meist am Start.


Genau das habe ich dem ADFC-Main-Kinzig auch vorgeschlagen. Doch dort muß immer noch offiziell der Eintrag freigeschaltet werden. Das ist mühsehlig und langsam.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich mache mal für Loti Tours Werbung. Kommender Samstag ist damit für mich schon verplant. Ich kenne jeden Meter der da gefahren wird, ist mir auf jeden Fall ne Empfehlung wert.



Habe es mir im Übrigen anders überlegt. Wenn Lothi`s Tour so viele Vorschusslorbeeren aus berufenem Munde bekommt, werde ich mich dort dranhängen. LMB. Eintrag ist bereits geändert. Jetzt kann mich nur noch die hartnäckige Grippe oder das Wetter ausbremsen. 

Könntest Du mich und gegebenenfalls noch andere Mitradler von Dietzenbach aus rüberguiden? Ups, das haste nun davon. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll am Samstag und Sonntag gut  werden, bisher spricht nicht dagegen eine ausgedehnte Radeltour zu  unternehmen.
> Wenn die Wege schlammfrei sind würde ich mein oranges Bike gassi führen.


Habe mich gerade für eine andere Variante begeistert und umentschieden. Hoffe das ist auch OK für Dich!? Ob Schlammfrei oder nicht, könnte uns sicherlich unser Orakel aus Dietzenbach weiterhelfen. Der kennt wohl die Strecke und hat sie auch empfohlen. Dann lass uns mal das Orakel anrufen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Februar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Könntest Du mich und gegebenenfalls noch andere Mitradler von Dietzenbach aus rüberguiden? Ups, das haste nun davon.


Jetzt muß ich wohl mit ob ich will oder nett , *12:30 Kreishaus Dietzenbach ...
*
Kennen tue ich garantiert jeden Meter, nur die Zusammensetzung ändert sich von mal zu mal. Ich denk dann immer "ach jetzt könnt man hier noch ... jetzt könnt man da noch ... " aber ich fahr dann doch brav hinterher 

"Schlammfrei" ... hm, fällt mir spontan die Kuhle am Langener Waldsee ein ... allein mit der hatt sich die Frage schon erledigt


----------



## ICM2007 (24. Februar 2012)

Tja Loti´s Tour würde mich ja auch reizen,
da ich die Gegend auch kenne und in Teilbereichen schon abgefahren bin.

Ich fürchte allerdings bei dieser "5 Sterne" Tour nur als Balast hinterherzuhetzen. Wenn die Pro´s hier wie Bikeholic den LMB-Eintrag mit Tempo mittel und Schwierigkeit leicht bezeichnen, dann ist das wohl gezügelt untertrieben, oder? 

Keine Ausreißer Volker 


> Kennen tue ich garantiert jeden Meter, nur die Zusammensetzung ändert sich von mal zu mal. Ich denk dann immer "ach jetzt könnt man hier noch ... jetzt könnt man da noch ... " aber ich fahr dann doch brav hinterher



Na ja, und Loti vornewech,...............
der hat mich bei einem N8 Ride auch schon mal verloren 
but, I try my best.
Wenn ihr mir nicht wegfahrt bin ich gern mit dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Februar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Jetzt muß ich wohl mit ob ich will oder nett , *12:30 Kreishaus Dietzenbach ...
> *


So Thema Genesung: Die geht leider nicht so zügig voran wie erhofft. Bin noch immer ganz schön alle und da ich erst heute Nachmittag leichte gesundheitliche Verbesserungen verzeichnen konnte, dürfte die Radeltour morgen wohl zu früh für mich sein, es sei denn, ich wollte die nächste Woche wieder das Bett hüten. Sorry Leute bin raus, Gesundheit geht einfach vor!

Sorry Erdi & Speedskater vielleicht arrangiert Ihr Euch ja zu zweit oder zu dritt! Tut mir leid wäre gerne mitgekommen.  Schei... Grippe!!! :kotz:



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Tja Loti´s Tour würde mich ja auch reizen,
> da ich die Gegend auch kenne und in Teilbereichen schon abgefahren bin.
> 
> Ich fürchte allerdings bei dieser "5 Sterne" Tour nur als Balast hinterherzuhetzen. Wenn die Pro´s hier wie Bikeholic den LMB-Eintrag mit Tempo mittel und Schwierigkeit leicht bezeichnen, dann ist das wohl gezügelt untertrieben, oder?


 ... wenn Du wüßtest was ich für Trainingsdefizite  habe würdest Du das nicht annehmen. 



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr mir nicht wegfahrt bin ich gern mit dabei.


 So jetzt kommste wohl in doppelter Hinsicht kaum noch aus der Nummer raus.  Viel Spaß.


----------



## Bergpirat (24. Februar 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> So Thema Genesung: Die geht leider nicht so zügig voran wie erhofft. Bin noch immer ganz schön alle und da ich erst heute Nachmittag leichte gesundheitliche Verbesserungen verzeichnen konnte, dürfte die Radeltour morgen wohl zu früh für mich sein, es sei denn, ich wollte die nächste Woche wieder das Bett hüten. Sorry Leute bin raus, Gesundheit geht einfach vor!



Hallo Bikeholic,

was lese ich da, dich hat es ganz schön erwischt.
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und hoffe das wir bald zusammen mal wieder ein paar hm runter treten können 

lg Bergpirat


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2012)

*@Bikeholic*, Schade, gute Besserung!

*@all*, bei mir bleibt's dabei, wer ab Dtz mit möchte ist um *12:30 am Kreishaus.* Und wer's vergessen hatt, wir haben immer noch Winter, da sind Höchstleistung jeglicher Art fehl am Platz und auch nicht geplant. Also nur Mut ...



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte allerdings bei dieser "5 Sterne" Tour nur als Balast hinterherzuhetzen.


Also 5* nach ADFC das soll wohl eher Tourenbiker auf Hollandrädern fernhalten. Für uns eingefleischte taunuserprobten MTBler kannste die gleich mal auf 3 reduzieren. Das dürfte dann in etwa realistisch sein


----------



## Speedskater (24. Februar 2012)

Ich denke, ich fahre ich direkt nach Dreieich.


----------



## ICM2007 (25. Februar 2012)

Du machst mir Mut Volker 
fahre direkt zum Lindenplatz.
Wir sehn uns ..............


----------



## Lupo (25. Februar 2012)

hallo erstmal alle zusammen,
das schöne frühlingswetter und die mir sehr entgegenkommende startzeit motivieren mich auch mal wieder dabei zu sein



ICM2007 schrieb:


> Du machst mir Mut Volker



...mir auch kann aber sein dass ich mich an geeigneter stelle ausklinke und nach hause rolle wenns mir zu viel wird hab ja den winter über nicht wirklich viel zeit im sattel verbracht.

bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Februar 2012)

Bergpirat schrieb:


> Hallo Bikeholic,
> 
> was lese ich da, dich hat es ganz schön erwischt.
> Ich wünsche dir eine gute Besserung und hoffe das wir bald zusammen mal wieder ein paar hm runter treten können
> lg Bergpirat






Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, Schade, gute Besserung!



Danke für die Genesungswüsche. Euch allen viel Spaß beim Radeln oder was sonst noch so ansteht.


----------



## sod (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich suche für Sonntag den 11.03. einen lokalen Guide, der/die für eine kleine Gruppe eine softe, 2-3 stündige Geländetour ab Hanau führen kann.
Wir kommen bei der Neueröffnung unseres Ladens durch wachsendes Programm und unerwartete Ausfälle etwas ins Schwimmen und suchen daher eine kleine Unterstützung.
Natürlich gibt es eine Aufwandsentschädigung oder bei Bedarf auch ein Testrad.
Da ich mit einigen von euch schon mal unterwegs war, bin ich mir sicher, dass es hier einige gibt bei denen sowohl Typ als auch Tempo und Trailanteil passen.
Für euere Unterstützung wäre ich sehr Dankbar.

Beste Grüße

Stefan


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Februar 2012)

Hm ... kann mich weder an Stefan noch Sod erinnern, aber das hat nix zu sagen  Ich bin aber so oder so raus aus der Nummer, zu der Zeit verweile ich auf Malle. Ist aber eh *@Bikeholic* Revier 

*@Blacky*, Malle ... das ist ja in weniger als 14 Tagen


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm ... kann mich weder an Stefan noch Sod erinnern, aber das hat nix zu sagen



dafür kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern 
Leider kenne ich mich in der Hanau-Ecke gar nicht aus. Wer dem Stefan helfen kann und vielleicht noch unschlüssig ist, möge dies bitte tun, denn er ist total in Ordnung 

Gruss,

Karsten.

@sod: Eigener Radladen??? Erzähl doch mal, gerne auch per mail/PN ...


----------



## sipaq (28. Februar 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> dafür kann ich mich sehr gut erinnern
> Leider kenne ich mich in der Hanau-Ecke gar nicht aus. Wer dem Stefan helfen kann und vielleicht noch unschlüssig ist, möge dies bitte tun, denn er ist total in Ordnung
> 
> Gruss,
> ...


Schließe mich dem an:

1. Stefan ist ein netter Kerl.
2. Ich will auch Infos zum Bikeladen.


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Februar 2012)

erdi01 schrieb:


> *@blacky*, malle ... Das ist ja in weniger als 14 tagen


Genau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2012)

Leider muss Bikeholic am 11.3. arbeiten (schei.... Messe). Da wäre also nur nächstes WE drin. Am Hahnenkamm sieht es derzeit in Teilbereichen allerdings ein wenig wüst aus. Der Forst und das Tauwetter haben ganze Arbeit geleistet.
Ich würde übernächstes WE (10. oder 11.) daher gerne mal wieder auf den Feldi....Speedskater....

He Google, was ist mit dir? Die Trails rund um Hanau und den Buchberg kennst du doch wie deine Westentasche!


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Februar 2012)

sod schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich suche für Sonntag den 11.03. einen lokalen Guide, der/die für eine kleine Gruppe eine softe, 2-3 stündige Geländetour ab Hanau führen kann.
> Wir kommen bei der Neueröffnung unseres Ladens durch wachsendes Programm und unerwartete Ausfälle etwas ins Schwimmen und suchen daher eine kleine Unterstützung.
> ...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ist aber eh *@Bikeholic* Revier



Danke für die Empfehlung Erdi!  

Stefan ich bin raus, bin das ganze Wochenende arbeiten. Könnte Dir Google oder Shopper als Guides empfehlen. Kannst ja mal mal schauen ob Du einen von beiden motivieren kannst. An einem anderen Wochenende helfe ich Dir gerne.


----------



## sod (29. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leute

Danke für eure Antworten - auch wenn noch kein Treffer dabei war.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm ... kann mich weder an Stefan noch Sod erinnern, aber das hat nix zu sagen



Ich war nur einmal bei euch und das ist schon ein paar Tage her.
Aber ich habe dich noch bis zur Haustür gebracht.

@Karsten
Vielen Dank für die Blumen.
Ich dachte eigentlich du könntest überall im Umkreis von 100km blind guiden.

Infos zu dem Laden schicke ich euch per PN sobald ich dazu komme. (enger Zeitplan bis zur Eröffnung)
Ich möchte den Thread nicht als Werbeplattform Misbrauchen.

Ich wäre also noch weiter auf der Suche.
Gerade der Hinweis auf die schlechten Wege bestätigt mich darin, dass ich keinen Auswärtigen mit einem GPS-Track losschicken kann.

Ich kann nur noch nachschieben, dass Gegrilltes und Gekühltes aufs Haus geht.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich würde übernächstes WE (10. oder 11.) daher gerne mal wieder auf den Feldi....Speedskater....



Sollte kein Problem sein, wenn das Wetter so bleibt dürfte das Eis bis dahin weggetaut sein. 



sod schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Danke für eure Antworten - auch wenn noch kein Treffer dabei war.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

ich war des öfteren mit Bikeholic rund um Hanau unterwegs und kenne mich bissel aus. Mit Hilfe eines GPS-Tracks sollte ich in der Lage eine Tour zu führen.

Was heißt "soft"? wohl eher nicht 4 mal auf den Hahnenkamm und wieder runter wie Bikeholic das immer mit mir macht?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Februar 2012)

sod schrieb:


> Infos zu dem Laden schicke ich euch per PN sobald ich dazu komme. (enger Zeitplan bis zur Eröffnung)
> Ich möchte den Thread nicht als Werbeplattform Misbrauchen.



Hier sind jetzt aber eine Menge Leute neugierig geworden. Ich glaub das wär schon ganz ok, wenn Du hier ein paar Worte darüber verlierst.

Du wirst dann natürlich die coolen Teile vom speedskater in deinem Laden verkaufen, oder?


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Februar 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hi Stefan,
> 
> ich war des öfteren mit Bikeholic rund um Hanau unterwegs und kenne mich bissel aus. Mit Hilfe eines GPS-Tracks sollte ich in der Lage eine Tour zu führen.
> 
> ...



Ok, dann wohl am 11. doch Hahnenkamm. Wenn soft für bergauf gilt, dann nehme ich die Sau. Passend zum Untergrund!



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hier sind jetzt aber eine Menge Leute neugierig geworden. Ich glaub das wär schon ganz ok, wenn Du hier ein paar Worte darüber verlierst.
> 
> Du wirst dann natürlich die coolen Teile vom speedskater in deinem Laden verkaufen, oder?



Wartemodus....


----------



## Speedskater (29. Februar 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, dann wohl am 11. doch Hahnenkamm. Wenn soft für bergauf gilt, dann nehme ich die Sau. Passend zum Untergrund!



Wir können uns ja am Samstag den 10. bissel im Taunus verfahren


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Februar 2012)

Klingt gut, sabber!


----------



## sod (1. März 2012)

@Speedskater: Das ist doch mal ein Angebot.
Soft soll heißen: Eine Gruppe vorher unbekannter Teilnehmer fährt von Hanau Mitte soweit in ca. 3 Stunden mit eigenen oder mit Testrädern in leichtes Gelände und nach Hanau zurück.
Wegen des Tracks stehe ich natürlich vor dem nächsten Problem, da der Kollege der die Tour führen sollte ohne GPS fährt und ich auch ortsfremd bin.
Aber da findet sicher eine Lösung.

Bei deinen eigenen Teilen erinnere ich mich nur Schemenhaft Rohloff Tuninggriffe und Beleuchtung. Aber da sollten wir uns auf jeden Fall mal unterhalten.

Wenn es doch breiter interessiert dann: velozeit.de


----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2012)

Was den GPS-Track angeht, schau ich mal in meine Aufzeichnugen, da ist sicher was passendes dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. März 2012)

sod schrieb:


> Wenn es doch breiter interessiert dann: velozeit.de



Na, das ist ja praktisch um die Ecke für mich. Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann beginnen die Eröffnungsfeierlichkeiten schon am Freitag?

Ich flieg samstags nach Mallorca. Ich werde schauen, dass ich Freitag Nachmittag mal vorbeikomme. 

Vielleicht bildet sich ja eine spontane Gruppe zu einer kleinen Tour.


----------



## sod (1. März 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann beginnen die Eröffnungsfeierlichkeiten schon am Freitag?
> 
> ....
> 
> Vielleicht bildet sich ja eine spontane Gruppe zu einer kleinen Tour.



Ja, genau so ist es.
Ich freue mich super über jeden Besuch.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. März 2012)

Hat morgen jemand was kleines in sachen Grundlage geplant?


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. März 2012)

Aha, dem Herrn geht es wieder besser!
Aber nicht, dass du anschließend so fertig bist, dass die Party am Abend ohne dich stattfindet!

Ich werde morgen mit 2 Freundinnen in der alten Heimat ein wenig plauschen und bei der Gelegenheit ein neues Schätzchen nach Hause holen.


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2012)

@Chaotenkind, meinst Du ich sollte Morgen ein wenig auf Herr Bikeholic aufpassen.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. März 2012)

Abends oder tagsüber?  

Werde morgen wohl meine Grundlagentour Seligenstadt - durch den die Wälder nach Sachsenhausen fahren und am Main zurück. Muß allerdings noch etwas in Dietzenbach abholen und in Frankfurt erledigen, so das ich drei kleine Stops machen werde. Falls das für irgend jemanden interessant ist, dann nur zu. Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen! 

... übrigens, habe gerade eine Grippe hinter mir, wird also gemütlich werden.


----------



## Speedskater (2. März 2012)

Ich dachte eher so tagsüber beim Radeln.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. März 2012)

Ja, besser ist das!


----------



## BlackTrek (3. März 2012)

Ich blätter gerade in der aktuelle "bike" und sehe da in dem Einleger "Super Wochenenden" den Eintrag zu Frankfurt

_Frankfurt ist umrundet von schönen Mittelgebirgs-Spots und Rhein-Main-Touren. Zu regelmäßigen Ausritten treffen sich zum Beispiel das MTB Team "Die Eisbären".​_
Da scheint uns ja ein Ruf vorauszueilen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2012)

Da muss man sich die Bravo wohl mal wieder holen.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. März 2012)

Der Ein oder Andere hat mich in der Vergangenheit mal angeprochen, dass ich auch die Mehrtagestouren die ich plane, bekanntgeben soll. Anbei ein neues Projekt:

*Trail-Wochenende auf dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig


*


----------



## Bikeholic (4. März 2012)

@Speedskater: Habe Bensing heute für uns klar gemacht. Bin sogar am  überlegen ob wir bereits Freitagnachmittag mit dem Rad anfahren. Hast Du  Dich/Ihr Euch schon entschieden ob Du/Ihr dieses Jahr mitmacht?

Falls sich noch jemand interessiert anbei der Link:

Benzing Mountainbike 2012


----------



## Speedskater (4. März 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Der Ein oder Andere hat mich in der Vergangenheit mal angeprochen, dass ich auch die Mehrtagestouren die ich plane, bekanntgeben soll. Anbei ein neues Projekt:
> 
> *Trail-Wochenende auf dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig
> *



Hört sich interessant an.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Speedskater: Habe Bensing heute für uns klar gemacht. Bin sogar am  überlegen ob wir bereits Freitagnachmittag mit dem Rad anfahren. Hast Du  Dich/Ihr Euch schon entschieden ob Du/Ihr dieses Jahr mitmacht?
> 
> Falls sich noch jemand interessiert anbei der Link:
> 
> Benzing Mountainbike 2012



Ich werde uns dann auch mal anmelden.


----------



## Sabiii (7. März 2012)

Fährt Jemand am We?


----------



## Speedskater (7. März 2012)

Guggsdu hier, Sonnatg 11:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. März 2012)

Werde da wohl mal wieder die Rennfräse ausführen. Da ich nicht weiß wie stark die Truppe konditionell sein wird und wie viele km gefahren werden, könnte die Sau bergauf zum Bremsklotz werden.


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2012)

Die Sonntags MTB-Tour startet um 11:30 Uhr bei Velozeit.
Länge ca. 34 km, 330 hm, sollte nicht wesentlich länger als 2 Stunden gehen, damit wir auch noch was vom Kaffee, Kuchen und den Würstchen abbekommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Sonntags MTB-Tour startet um 11:30 Uhr bei Velozeit.
> Länge ca. 34 km, 330 hm, sollte nicht wesentlich länger als 2 Stunden gehen, damit wir auch noch was vom Kaffee, Kuchen und den Würstchen abbekommen.



Ich nehm die Sau!

(die ist schon dreckig)


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2012)

Ich radel von zuhause nach Hanau, wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich radel von zuhause nach Hanau, wollen wir uns irgendwo treffen?



Ja klar (ich hätte sonst das Auto genommen). Irgendwo bei Hochstadt oder Wilhelmsbad? Oder soll ich zum Flugplatz hochkommen?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2012)

Ich komme nirgens wo hin ... ich bin dann mal weg


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich komme nirgens wo hin ... ich bin dann mal weg



Ich wünsche einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich komme nirgens wo hin ... ich bin dann mal weg



Schönes Wetter und viele Kilometer!


----------



## Bikeholic (9. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich komme nirgens wo hin ... ich bin dann mal weg



Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub und immer schön auf die Staße schauen. ... und nicht ablenken lassen!


----------



## randi (10. März 2012)

Hallo Erdi,

dann schönen Urlaub, gutes Wetter, keinen Sturz und vor allem komm Gesund wieder zurück. 

Zur Einstimmung Bilder von letzter Woche, Trainingslager Italien Apulien. Der blaue Himmel war die ganze Woche Programm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (11. März 2012)

Auch nicht schlecht!

Aber Erdi und ich hattens heute auch gut. Wir haben gleich mal mit dem Malle-Pflichtprogramm begonnen und dem Marktplatz in Petra einen Besuch abgestattet. Wetter ist sonnig, 18°.


----------



## randi (11. März 2012)

Hallo BlackTrek und Erdi,



genießt die Zeit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2012)

Seufz, waren die Orangen gut?


----------



## Bikeholic (17. März 2012)

Anbei eine kleine Info für alle die es interessiert und die auf CC ausgelegt sind:

*Saisoneröffnung am 17.03.2012*


Schönes Bikewochenende


----------



## Bikeholic (17. März 2012)

Sind heute nach längerer Pause durch Grippe nur eine kleine Runde flach im heimatlichen Revier gefahren. 13er Schnitt 38Km flach. Einige Trails haben wir allerdings schon gefunden! 

Anbei einige Impressionen:





... kreuz und quer durch den Wald ... 





... da begegneteten uns fliegende Schlümpfe ...





... und *f l i e g e n* konnten die ...





... Schlumpfjagt ... sie waren jedoch schneller ... 





... und weg waren sie ...





... auch ohne Rolltreppe ein Vergnügen ...





... gleich noch mal ...





... und uneben sind die Wege im Wald auch ... furchtbar! 





... nächster bitte ...





... und schon wieder runter ...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. März 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Seufz, waren die Orangen gut?








[/url] Petra von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

JA ... die Orangen waren gut, der frischgepresste O-Saft auch. Der Cafe con leche war natürlich so gut wie der Kuchen. Bei Cola in Dosen können auch die Spanier nix verkehrt machen  ... 

Das Wetter war der Hammer, Sonne pur bei 18-20 C und fast Windstill ... und nun: Hatt einen die nasse deutsche Realität wieder 

Ein paar weitere Eindrücke der Woche gibt's noch auf Flickr zu sehen: *Klick Mich*


----------



## Erdi01 (18. März 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann mal einen schönen Urlaub und immer schön auf die Staße schauen. ... und nicht ablenken lassen!



*Haha* ... OK, wenn man sich Mühe gibt kann man(n) "sie" auch übersehen 

*@Randi*, ja wo Du warst lässt sich wohl auch aushalten!


----------



## randi (18. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Haha* ... OK, wenn man sich Mühe gibt kann man(n) "sie" auch übersehen
> 
> *@Randi*, ja wo Du warst lässt sich wohl auch aushalten!



Ich war in Italien, ganz unten im Sporn, Apulien.
In der Woche haben wir insgesamt maximal 20-25 Radler gesehen.
Um die Jahreszeit keineTouris  und schon gar keine Rennradtouris 
Selbst im Sommer verirren sich da nur wenige hin, Radler so gut wie garnicht.


----------



## randi (18. März 2012)

Gesetrn war es hier wie vor drei Wochen in Apulien. Aber heute hat einen das deutsche Kac.-Sche..? Wetter  wieder im Griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (19. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Haha* ... OK, wenn man sich Mühe gibt kann man(n) "sie" auch übersehen


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. März 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


>


Net driwwer nachdenke. Männer!


----------



## BlackTrek (19. März 2012)

... und was für Charmeure noch dazu!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. März 2012)

Also mal ne kurze Klarstellung für nicht Männerversteher 

Ingo meinte die Rennradlerinnen, die auf Malle in deutlich größerer Anzahl unterwegs sind und ich habe "sie" bewußt kleingeschrieben, also die Mädels als ganze Gruppe damit gemeint!

Übrigens waren Sabiii und ich heute in Koblenz in den heiligen Hallen von Canyon. Also der Internetauftritt verspricht irgendwie mehr als das Feeling was man dort live verspührt 






[/url] bei Canyon von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## LimitedEdition (20. März 2012)

Dieser Mallorca-Trip war wohl eher eine Schlemmerreise und weniger ein Trainingslager, oder?


----------



## BlackTrek (20. März 2012)

@Erdi: Si tacuisses... Habt Ihr aus Koblenz wenigstens Beute mitgebracht? 

@LimitedEdition: Kein Kommentar. Es war aber auch nicht als Trainingslager gedacht. Überhaupt: Wie sieht´s denn Sonntag mit einer Damenrunde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also mal ne kurze Klarstellung für nicht Männerversteher
> Ingo meinte die Rennradlerinnen, die auf Malle in deutlich größerer Anzahl unterwegs sind und ich habe "sie" bewußt kleingeschrieben, also die Mädels als ganze Gruppe damit gemeint!



Wusste ich doch, deswegen auch ganz allgemein, Männer!


----------



## randi (20. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrigens waren Sabiii und ich heute in Koblenz in den heiligen Hallen von Canyon. Also der Internetauftritt verspricht irgendwie mehr als das Feeling was man dort live verspührt


 
Da hätten wir uns treffen können, war zwar nicht bei CANYON aber in der Nähe


----------



## Bikeholic (20. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrigens waren Sabiii und ich heute in Koblenz in den heiligen Hallen von Canyon. Also der Internetauftritt verspricht irgendwie mehr als das Feeling was man dort live verspührt


 Wenn Ihr Euch schon den ganzen Weg nach Koblenz gemacht habt, dann wäre eigentlich auch noch ein abstecher zu Radon (Bonn) drin gewesen. Ist von Koblenz aus eine halbe Stunde fahrt und die Räder sind auch nicht schlecht. 

Habt Ihr Beute gemacht oder war nichts dabei?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. März 2012)

@Blacky, ... och lass mich doch, ist doch eh schon still genung hier 

Wegen Koblenz: Nein wir haben keine Beute gemacht. Ich hatte gleich mal Kredit- und EC-Karte zu Hause gelassen, dass ich erst gar nicht auf dumme Gedanken komme.  Und Sabs Wunschrad, in Wunschfarbe und Ihrer "Kindergröße" ist für die Season schon ausverkauft  

Radon ist aus meiner Sicht keine Option, im Alubereich Standartkinesisware und Carbon ist in Sabs benötigter Größe erst gar nicht im Programm.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2012)

Das ist doch typisch Canyon. Nicht, oder erst zum Saisonende lieferbar. Was soll es denn werden? Rennrad oder Fully?

Apropos Fully, ich habe da vor zwei Wochen zwei Freundinnen in der alten Heimat besucht und mir dabei einen gut gebrauchten Alurahmen in Zwergengröße mitgebracht welcher mir hier im Forum über den Weg gelaufen ist. Arbeit für die kommenden langen Winterabende.
 15", Dämpfer umgebaut auf Fliegengewicht und der Rahmen vorbereitet für Speedhub. Allerdings nur 120 mm Federweg hinten möglich, vorne geht bis 130, wird aber bei mir wohl auch auf 120 mm rauslaufen. Habe gerade mal den Steuersatz einpressen lassen, der Rest folgt dann im Winter. Gewogen auch schon mal, 2990 g incl. Dämpfer aber ohne Steuersatz.
Ach ja, das Ganze nennt sich Helius CC. Guter solider deutscher Maschinenbau mit den schönsten Schweißnähten. Bei Gelegenheit gibt es mal ein Foto.

Wie wäre es, hier mal im Bikemarkt zu schauen. Ab und zu sind brauchbare Sachen drin.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2012)

@chaotenkind, es geht um Renner. 

Über Deinen Status bin ich mittlerweile schon wieder drüber  Früher dachte ich auch ich brauch ein Fully mit 100, 120, 140, 160mm Federweg. Brauch ich nicht, ich habe schon wieder abgerüstet und viele Rahmen vertickt.

Aber der Bikemarkt hier ist für mich auch ein Thema, gerade gestern ein weiteres XX Chromosom herausgezerrt


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @chaotenkind, es geht um Renner.



Ja, auch da dachte ich an den Bikemarkt. Und bei den Ladys im Suchen und Finden-Fred habe ich auch schon Renner gesehen.

Und bei den anderen Sachen, im Prinzip hast du recht. Das AM ist derzeit der Favorit, da damit fast alles ganz gut geht. Eigentlich bräuchte ich nur dieses Bike.

Eigentlich.....

Aber Frau braucht ja schließlich ein Winter-/Arbeitsrad, eins für Marathon zu fahren, eins für Touren und Spass am Standort Hanau, eins für nur Spass, naja, und jetzt halt noch einen robusten Allrounder den sie ohne Bedenken in einen Bikekoffer packen kann und der ansonsten für Touren und Spass am Standort Maintal bleibt.

War schon nahe dran das Winterrad, also den Wolf, zu schlachten, aber außer der Speedhub  kann ich nichts für das Helius verwenden, deshalb verworfen.
Ich spare mir halt den Renner, hab hier eh Angst auf der Straße.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Früher dachte ich auch ich brauch ein Fully mit 100, 120, 140, 160mm Federweg. Brauch ich nicht, ich habe schon wieder abgerüstet und viele Rahmen vertickt.



Mensch da kannst Du ja jetzt statt Wekstattkeller einen Partykeller machen, wenn Dein ganzer Fuhrpark dahingeht.  Was ist denn übrig geblieben und was ist im Plan? ... oder sollte sich bei Dir etwa das "KEINE-LUST-ZUM-BIKEN-BIKEGEN" eingenistet haben!? 

Apropos "KEINE-LUST-ZUM-BIKEN-GOOGLE-BIKEGEN": Was treibt Google eigentlich und wie geht es ihm, jemand etwas von ihm gehört?


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Was ist denn übrig geblieben und was ist im Plan? ... oder sollte sich bei Dir etwa das "KEINE-LUST-ZUM-BIKEN-BIKEGEN" eingenistet haben!?


Och, ein Paar habe ich noch. Sowohl aufgebaut, wie auch Rahmen 

Und zum Thema "Lust zum Biken" davon kann sich Jeder der heute (also Donnerstag) frei und Lust hatt gerne überzeugen und mich begleiten. An meinem letzten Urlaubstag werde ich den Sofienhof in Rai Breitenbach über die Breuburg ansteuern. Nach dem Mahl dort geht's über die Otze zurück 

Und den kommenden Samstag darf sich auch jeder hier freihalten ...


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2012)

*Winter(pokal) KICK OFF Tour am Samstag*

Alle die die Schnauze voll von Winter haben sind herzlich eingeladen  Alle Anderen natürlich auch.

Es geht um vier Seen (Langener Waldsee, Oberwaldsee, Bornbruchsee, Steinrodsee) ein paar Trails sind dabei,
ein kurzer Gipfelsturm (der auch ausgelassen werden kann) sind für Jeden zu bewältigen. 
Ab/bis Dtz ca. 60 KM 200 HM

*Der Langsamste gibt das Tempo vor, der Rest folgt!*

Es dürfen sich alle entlang des Mains angesprochen fühlen, von Offenbach über Maintal bis Hanau. Auch Wetterauer sind gern gesehen. Und natürlich ist auch der Büttelborner nicht vergessen, der sich gern entlang "seiner Tour" anschließen darf 

Also auf geht's, traut Euch ... ich möchte Euch ALLE auf Rädern sehen ​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2012)

Schade, aber ich bin am WE in Beerfelden. Mädelswochenende, Schweinderl ausführen.
Extra eben noch die Dämpferaufhängung am Unterrohr angepasst, d.h. Tretlager so hoch wie geht. Sicher ist sicher!


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2012)

Fast hätte ich es vergessen, für die Rennersuchenden:

Mein Dealer hat noch ein Fuji in Rahmenhöhe 49 da. Keine Ahnung was für ein Modell. Leider nur 105er Ausstattung. Farbe ein Mix aus rot, schwarz und weiß.

Wenn Interesse besteht kann ich mich nach den genauen Daten und dem Preis erkundigen. Die Chefin murmelte schon was von "günstig" und "Rabatt".


----------



## randi (22. März 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Fast hätte ich es vergessen, für die Rennersuchenden:
> 
> Mein Dealer hat noch ein Fuji in Rahmenhöhe 49 da. Keine Ahnung was für ein Modell. Leider nur 105er Ausstattung. Farbe ein Mix aus rot, schwarz und weiß.



Die neue 105er geht so gut, fahre auch die 105 langt vollkommen aus. Bin vorher die DuraAce gefahren, geht etwas leichtgängiger, leichter und viel teurer. Nur Prestige.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. März 2012)

Statt Winterpokal kann ich ja mal einen neuen Wettbewerb aufmachen. Wer hatte im März oder besser gesagt in den letzten 14 Tagen mehr als drei Plattfüße? ... ich hatte drei. :kotz:Wer will mich schlagen? Der Wettbewerb ist eröffnet!  Traut Euch ruhig und die Tubeless-Kit-Fraktion ist von vorneherein vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen. 

Bei mir geht am WE nichts! Wünsche allen ein schönes Bikewochenende.


----------



## randi (22. März 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Statt Winterpokal kann ich ja mal einen neuen Wettbewerb aufmachen. Wer hatte im März oder besser gesagt in den letzten 14 Tagen mehr als drei Plattfüße? ... ich hatte drei. :kotz:Wer will mich schlagen? Der Wettbewerb ist eröffnet!  Traut Euch ruhig und die Tubeless-Kit-Fraktion ist von vorneherein vom Wettbewerb ausgeschlossen.
> 
> Bei mir geht am WE nichts! Wünsche allen ein schönes Bikewochenende.



 dieses Jahr noch keinen  ok es zählen bei mir ja nur die 750 Rennrad km, beim Stollengaul ist Milch drinne


----------



## ICM2007 (23. März 2012)

Hi @ all,

Volker hört sich gut an am Samstag  

Timing stimmt auch, bin dabei wenn mich nix anderes umhaut 


Ich seh euch..............


----------



## Andreas (23. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Winter(pokal) KICK OFF Tour am Samstag*
> 
> Alle die die Schnauze voll von Winter haben sind herzlich eingeladen  Alle Anderen natürlich auch.
> 
> ...



Habe ich Büttelborn gehört?
Leider bin ich immer noch nicht fit und auch schon verplant.
In diesem Winterpokal hat's mich schwer mit Bakterien gebeutelt.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. März 2012)

Schade, bisslang mehr Ab- als Zusagen  Allen viel Spaß oder Gute Besserung bei dem was sie machen.

Aber noch besteht Hoffnung, dass es noch ein paar mehr werden, gelle ... Lupo, Miss Marple, Blacky ...


----------



## Speedskater (23. März 2012)

Der Wetterauer wird vermutlich mit dem Radel anreisen und vielleicht radelt ja noch jemand ab Bischofsheim mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (23. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Schade, bisslang mehr Ab- als Zusagen  Allen viel Spaß oder Gute Besserung bei dem was sie machen.
> 
> Aber noch besteht Hoffnung, dass es noch ein paar mehr werden, gelle ... Lupo, Miss Marple, Blacky ...



...bin dabei aber ich poche auf "laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam"


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Der Wetterauer wird vermutlich mit dem Radel anreisen und vielleicht radelt ja noch jemand ab Bischofsheim mit?



Bischofsheim ist am WE in Beerfelden mit schwerem Gerät!


----------



## ICM2007 (24. März 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...bin dabei aber ich poche auf "laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaangsam"



Das wird schon, wenn ich mitfahre, da hat Volker bislang immer Rücksicht genommen 

Mach mich bald los, weil ich in DB noch ne Bratwurst zu mir nehme und bei meiner Optikerin vorbei muss

Ich seh euch................


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2012)

Bilder von gestern: *KLICK MICH*

@Sabiii, Deine Bilder in Deinem Ordner


----------



## Lupo (25. März 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bilder von gestern: *KLICK MICH*
> 
> ...



buenos dias erdi

und danke auch fürs guiden, war ne schöne tour gestern


----------



## Erdi01 (25. März 2012)

Hattet Ihr eigentlich mitbekommen, dass wir in der Mininaturwelt unterwegs waren 



 
P1000667-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]



 
P1000639-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Noch weitere Bilder von gestern sind in "Ihrem Ordner" 
Heute waren wir auch unterwegs. Ich dachte steuern mal den Main an , nächster Gedanke: Nix wie wieder weg ... 

An 10 der letzten 14 Tagen (erst Malle, dann hier) auf dem Rad gesessen! Jetzt ist aber auch mal wieder gut ... die Woche tut sich nix.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ICM2007 (26. März 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> buenos dias erdi
> 
> und danke auch fürs guiden, war ne schöne Tour gestern



Jepp, danke Volker, schließ mich Wolfgang an.
War´ne schöne Tour bei idealen Frühlingstemperaturen 

Nächstes mal komme ich mit auf´n lecker Kaffee und Kuchen, denn die Lasagne ist leider ausgefallen.


Ich seh euch..............


----------



## BlackTrek (26. März 2012)

Na, da hab ich am Wochenende wohl was verpasst...


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2012)

Ist Gesetz. Entweder nix, oder alles auf einmal.

Auch wenn ich gerne mitgefahren wäre, Beerfelden war eine gute Wahl.

Wir Mädels unter uns, der Park nicht so voll, die Strecken frei, keine Wartezeiten am Lift, super Wetter, Aperol Sprizz und abends wurden dann tote Tiere unter Zurhilfenahme von Wärmeenergie aus nachwachsenden Rohstoffen in einen genießbaren Zustand überführt.

Und ich habe mir am Samstag dann doch zweimal die Abfahrten selbst verdient und bin zum Startpunkt hochpedaliert. Die blaue und die rote Strecke sind wunderbar flowig und es hat schon was, wenn man schöne Strecken wieder und wieder fahren kann und nicht nur einmal, wie auf einer Tour.


----------



## BlackTrek (26. März 2012)

Da muss ich mich also wohl korrigieren: Schade, dass ich für beides keine Zeit hatte...


----------



## Sabiii (28. März 2012)

Fährt Jem. am We????


----------



## randi (28. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,

wie sehen die Planungen für Karfreitag aus??? Addy hat den Eselsweg vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. März 2012)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Fährt Jem. am We????



Bei mir wird es nix, bin Samstag & Sonntag mit Chaotenkind und Speedskater in in der Fahrschule! ... und wenn alle wüßten wie beim Blick aus dem Fenster und auf das Thermometer mein schönes warmes Bett schreit, ich solle endlich wieder hinein kommen. 



randi schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wie sehen die Planungen für Karfreitag aus??? Addy hat den Eselsweg vorgeschlagen.


Ist eine nette Idee! Bin jedoch, falls mir das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, auf der jährlichen Taubertal - Jagsttal - Rundfahrt. Wenn sich Änderungen ergeben wäre die Idee eine gute alternative.


----------



## Bergpirat (31. März 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
hallo randi,

wir sollten dazu noch sagen, Abfahrt 08:00 Uhr von Hörstein ca.150 Km Höhenmeter? 
Die Tour plant Michael, kurze Pausen, keine Kaffeefahrt
Am 04.04.12 sehen wir uns das Wetter an, gefahren wird nur wenn es trocken bleibt.

Ciao Bergpirat



randi schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> wie sehen die Planungen für Karfreitag aus??? Addy hat den Eselsweg vorgeschlagen.


----------



## randi (31. März 2012)

Bergpirat schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> hallo randi,
> 
> wir sollten dazu noch sagen, Abfahrt 08:00 Uhr von Hörstein ca.150 Km Höhenmeter?
> ...



Keine gewollten Pausen, komme eben wegen Hausarbeiten garnicht zum fahren. Dann bin ich wenigstens ausgeruht


----------



## Bikeholic (5. April 2012)

Bergpirat schrieb:


> Hallo miteinander,
> hallo randi,
> 
> wir sollten dazu noch sagen, Abfahrt 08:00 Uhr von Hörstein ca.150 Km Höhenmeter?
> ...


Hi Addy,

die Sache ist zu taff für mich. Bin wenig zum Fahren gekommen dieses Frühjahr. Bei Chaotenkind, Erdi und mir geht es morgen zur Breuberg und lecker im Sofienhof futtern. Das sind dann wenig HM und überschaubar KM.

Bin dieses Jahr wohl Fahrradsofty. 

Allen viel Spaß beim Eiersuchen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2012)

Ja, wer sich spontan dazugesellen möchte ist willkommen  

Ca. 100 KM 1000 HM Start um 10:30 am Kreishaus Dietzenbach


----------



## Bergpirat (7. April 2012)

Hallo Ingo,

wir haben es gestern ruhig angehen lassen, 124 km, 2010 Hm 16,0 Schnitt.
Es war mir zu kalt, ich war zu dünn angezogen.

Wenn es  wärmer wird, sollten wir alle mal wieder eine große Runde
 planen mit Kaffeepausen

bis Bald Addy



Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi Addy,
> 
> die Sache ist zu taff für mich. Bin wenig zum Fahren gekommen dieses Frühjahr. Bei Chaotenkind, Erdi und mir geht es morgen zur Breuberg und lecker im Sofienhof futtern. Das sind dann wenig HM und überschaubar KM.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikeholic (7. April 2012)

Kann mir gut vorstellen das es Dir zu kalt war Addy. Auch bei uns war es frisch und wir waren weniger hoch als Du auf dem Eselsweg. An dieser Stelle nochmal danke fürs Guiden Erdi. Gerne können wir wenn es wärmer wird etwas größeres mit Kaffepause planen. Falls Du auf Adventure stehst könnte ich Dir diese Nummer anbieten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12730


----------



## Erdi01 (8. April 2012)

Heute soll die Sonne scheinen ... wenn dem so ist starte ich gegen 12:00 zu ner lockeren Ausfahrt. 65 KM HM zum vergessen. Es wird nur ein See angesteuert, dafür kommen wir auf'em Rückweg am Kalkofen vorbei. Dort wäre ne Cappupause möglich. Wenn Interesse besteht einfach melden ...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. April 2012)

Erdi die Idee ist interessant, passt nur weniger unser Osterprogramm. Werden auch noch eine Osterrunde anstreben, wissen nur noch nicht wann es losgeht.

Allen:


----------



## Speedskater (8. April 2012)

ich wünsche allen frohe Ostern.

Wie schauts denn Morgen mit einer Runde im Taunus aus?


----------



## Bikeholic (8. April 2012)

Morgen soll es regnen und auf Regen bei unter 10°C kann ich verzichten.


----------



## randi (10. April 2012)

Bergpirat schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> 
> wir haben es gestern ruhig angehen lassen, 124 km, 2010 Hm 16,0 Schnitt.
> Es war mir zu kalt, ich war zu dünn angezogen.
> ...



Hi Addy,

war ne super Tour. Das einzige was mich  gestört hat waren die Temperaturen. Demnächst fahren wir mal mit den Eisbären ne Runde mit Einkehrschwung.


----------



## Sabiii (10. April 2012)

Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt, Renner kommt!!! YEAH!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (10. April 2012)

Und welcher jetzt?


----------



## Sabiii (11. April 2012)

http://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=2508


----------



## ICM2007 (11. April 2012)

Sabiii schrieb:


> http://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=2508



Feines Teil 
Glückwunsch


----------



## BlackTrek (11. April 2012)

War das nicht das ursprüngliche Wunschrad? Dann ist ja alles in Butter! Muss nur noch das Wetter ein bisschen aufholen...


----------



## Sabiii (11. April 2012)

Dankesehr! 

Ja, ich hoffe, das wird mal was mit dem Wetter... .


----------



## randi (11. April 2012)

Sehr sehr schöner Renner 

http://www.canyon.com/rennraeder/bike.html?b=2503

auch wenn viele keine Elektronik am Radl mögen, beim nächtsten Renner gibt es DI2, ok der Geldbeutel wird dann etwas mehr belastet. Die DI2 funktioniert Sahnemäßig, wer so ein Radl mal ind ie Finger bekommt unbedingt testen.




Sabiii schrieb:


> Dankesehr!
> 
> Ja, ich hoffe, das wird mal was mit dem Wetter... .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sabiii (11. April 2012)

Dankeschön. Und passend zum Versand bin ich nun erkältet.


----------



## BlackTrek (11. April 2012)

randi schrieb:


> Die DI2 funktioniert Sahnemäßig, wer so ein Radl mal ind ie Finger bekommt unbedingt testen.


Mag ja sein, aber die Vorstellung, dass draussen schönes Wetter ist und ich kann nicht fahren, WEIL GERADE DIE BATTERIE ALLE IST, finde ich


----------



## Ferkelmann (11. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
hab schon u.a. im Freireiter-Thread gepostet, sorry.
Bin am kommenden WE mal wieder bei meiner Freundin in FFM und plane diesmal eventl. mein Bike mitzunehmen. Wäre klasse, wenn wir uns am Samstag bei jemandem von Euch endurolastig einklinken könnten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. April 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber die Vorstellung, dass draussen schönes Wetter ist und ich kann nicht fahren, WEIL GERADE DIE BATTERIE ALLE IST, finde ich



Beim letzten Ironman in FFM waren ein paar mit elektronischen Schaltungen dabei und fragten dann am Servicepunkt tatsächlich nach Ersatzakkus!


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2012)

Sorry, sehe jetzt erst, ist ja nen Rennradel-Fred


----------



## Uni560 (12. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen!

Wollte mich mal bei euch vorstellen.
Bin zwar schon länger im Forum, aber noch nicht so viel tätig gewesen. 

Da hier ja auch einige aus der Umgebung dabei sind, wäre ich froh vllt ein paar Tipps für Touren abzugreifen, bei denen man sich nicht erst ins Auto setzen muss um in den Taunus oder Odenwald zu fahren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. April 2012)

Willkommen, willkommen, auch die Nichtrennradfahrer!

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß sich Herr Bikeholic und/oder Herr Speedskater am WE trailmäßig im Vorderspessart oder Taunus verfahren werden.
Der Bus, welcher an der Hohemark zum Feldi hochfährt, nimmt manchmal auch Räder mit.

Ich habe am Samstag Dienst.


----------



## Uni560 (12. April 2012)

Hey Chaotenkind, danke für die Infos.

Ich habe schon eine "Kennenlern"-Tour mit einem Freund in Richtung Hahnenkamm geplant. Ich bin gespannt wie meine Kondition ist und vor allem auf die Strecken dort am und um den Hahnenkamm.

Einen Renner kann ich mir leider im Moment auf Grund von Geldknappheit nach meinem Umzug nicht leisten. Wäre aber für ne bessere Ausdauer auf jedenfall toll


----------



## Ferkelmann (12. April 2012)

Na den Speedskater kenne ich ja vom Rohloff-Fred, danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Bergpirat (12. April 2012)

Hallo Bikeholic,

die Nummer ist mir zu hart, ich wünsche dir viel Pass und komme wieder gesund nach Hause

Bergpirat




Bikeholic schrieb:


> Kann mir gut vorstellen das es Dir zu kalt war Addy. Auch bei uns war es frisch und wir waren weniger hoch als Du auf dem Eselsweg. An dieser Stelle nochmal danke fürs Guiden Erdi. Gerne können wir wenn es wärmer wird etwas größeres mit Kaffepause planen. Falls Du auf Adventure stehst könnte ich Dir diese Nummer anbieten:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12730


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (12. April 2012)

Ferkelmann schrieb:


> Sorry, sehe jetzt erst, ist ja nen Rennradel-Fred



nee nee, das ist schon ein richtiger "ichfahrmitdemMTBdurchsgeräuschfred"

Am Samstag stehe ich gerne als Guide für eine Taunusausfahrt zur Verfügung, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## randi (12. April 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mag ja sein, aber die Vorstellung, dass draussen schönes Wetter ist und ich kann nicht fahren, WEIL GERADE DIE BATTERIE ALLE IST, finde ich



Die Bakterie hält schon sehr lange,und wenn das Teil alle Quartale mal  an den Lader kommt, passiert da nix. Aber da ahste natüröich Rech,bei einem Defekt is Essig. Mit mechanischen Schaltungen kann man viel tricksen und noch fahre. Bei Elektronik ist Ende Gelände,äh Asphalt


----------



## Bikeholic (13. April 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Am Samstag stehe ich gerne als Guide für eine Taunusausfahrt zur Verfügung, wenn das Wetter passt.


Hast Du jetzt etwas mit Ferkelmann geplant?


----------



## Speedskater (13. April 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hast Du jetzt etwas mit Ferkelmann geplant?



Voraussichtlich werden wir uns in Oberursel Hohemark treffen und eine Runde durch den Taunus radlen. 
Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest, wir werden zwischen 9:00 und 10:00 Uhr mal telefonieren, was bedeutet, dass wir nicht vor 11:00 Uhr dort starten.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2012)

Also mir wurde versprochen, nur berghoch wenn es sich abfahrtstechnisch lohnt ^^
Aktueller Status ist, daß User wartool mir/uns den Guide macht.


----------



## Speedskater (13. April 2012)

Ich hätte halt meine Lieblingstour vorgeschlagen.
Hoch zum Feldberg und über X-Trail, Reichenbach Trail, Fuchstanz, Lips-Trail, Victoria-Trail, da werden keine Höhenmeter ungenutzt auf WAB runtergefahren, aber der Chris kennt sich gut im Taunus aus, da habe ich keine Bedenken.

Man könnte das auch noch hier posten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434738

Wenn die Startzeit frühzeitig bekannt gegeben wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Gruppe etwas größer wird.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn die Startzeit frühzeitig bekannt gegeben wird, besteht die Gefahr, dass die Gruppe etwas größer wird.


 
Damit hätte ICH kein Problem.
Man sollte sich nur vorher einig werden, wer den Guide gibt.
Man ist ja manchmal etwas langsam im Kopf, so morgens um 14:00 und da sehe ich mich schon an dritter Position in der voller Abfahrt. Fahrer 1 - scharfe Linkskurve, Fahrer 2 - scharfe Rechtskurve


----------



## Bikeholic (13. April 2012)

Wie weiß ich wann genau es losgeht, falls ich mich anschließen möchte, was ich allerdings erst morgen früh entscheiden werde. Brauche von HU ja schon einige Zeit bis ich mit dem Radel an der Hohemark bin. 

Zugverbindungen sind nach dem Zugunglück bei Mühlheim morgen vermutlich Glücksspiel.


----------



## Ferkelmann (13. April 2012)

Ich telefoniere Samstag Morgen erst mit Wartool und dann mit Speedskater. Vielleicht ist er ja dann so nett und schreibt den Treff dann hier rein?

Denke, daß Tourenstart allerfrühestens 11:00 ist, brauchen ja auch ne Weile von FFM dahin. Favorisieren würde ich allerdings also eher zeitiger Nachmittag.

Ab jetzt bin ich bis morgen früh forummäßig blind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2012)

Uhrzeit steht fest, wir treffen und heute 12:30 Uhr Oberursel Hohemark.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2012)

Ja Bock auf Taunus hätte ich ja schon mal wieder, aber nicht mim Hardtail. Ich habe immer noch kein Fully einsatzbereit, also suche ich mir eine hardtailgeeigneter Strecke hier ...


----------



## Google (15. April 2012)

Grüzi *allerseits
*
ich wollte mich auch mal wieder bei Euch melden! Ich hoffe Euch geht es gut und Ihr habt Spass beim radeln 

Bei mir wird es wohl auf nicht absehbare Zeit nichts mehr...Mich hats noch immer nicht aufs Rad verschlagen. Seit 08/11 keine einzige Tour im Gelände gefahren, dass Fusion steht noch immer so wie nach dem Cross in den Keller gestellt  Ich glaub ich bin dieses Jahr drei- oder viermal von der Arbeit mit dem Rad nach Hause gefahren.

Sicher kommt in Kürze wieder mehr Bewegung rein aber wohl nie mehr wie es einmal war  

Man lebt nur einmal.....und deswegen treibt es mich mom eben mehr zum motorisierten Biken. Ich treibe mich derzeit bei H D rum und werde wohl in Kürze anstatt eines MTB mit so einem Gefährt beim Engländer auftauchen 

Meinen Fuhrpark möchte ich deshalb aufs Notwendige beschränken. Also lasst es mich wissen wenn Ihr an einem Fusion oder an meinen Renner interessiert seid. 

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns diese Saison trotz allem auch mal so treffen könnten  Wie siehts aus? Bei schönem Wetter zum Grillen bei uns oder zum Kaffee beim Engländer? Ich bevorzuge dann allerdings die H D , die ich voraussichtlich Ende Juni erstmals bewegen werde.

Liebe Grüße

Frank


----------



## DaPete (15. April 2012)

Hallo Frank,  

Habe eben gelesen das du deinen Fuhrpark auf notwendigste berschräken möchtest. Ich muss langsam meinen erweitern und interessiert an dem was du anbieten kannst. 

Schick mir doch bitte eine PN mit dem was du verkaufen möchtest.

Danke im vorraus

Greetz
Peter


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2012)

Google schrieb:


> Ich würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns diese Saison trotz allem auch mal so treffen könnten  Wie siehts aus? Bei schönem Wetter zum Grillen bei uns oder zum Kaffee beim Engländer? Ich bevorzuge dann allerdings die H D , die ich voraussichtlich Ende Juni erstmals bewegen werde.
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> 
> Frank



HD Mit oder ohne Kutte?

Ja klar, melde dich, wir sind im Sommer bestimmt öfters mal am Engländer, da wir es dieses Jahr gemütlicher angehen wollen. Ende Juni sind wir auch wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück. Und gegen Grillen ist auch nix einzuwenden. Tote Tiere können wir mitbringen.

LG Anett


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2012)

Ich werde den radikalen Sinnenwandel nie verstehen  Aber gut, ab nem gewissen Alter kann man(n) sich halt nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft fortbewegen und muß auf motorisiert umsteigen 

Vllt trifft man sich wirklich mal am Engländer oder notfalls find ich auch noch ein totes Tier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (16. April 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde den radikalen Sinnenwandel nie verstehen  Aber gut, ab nem gewissen Alter kann man(n) sich halt nicht mehr aus eigener Kraft fortbewegen und muß auf motorisiert umsteigen



eigentlich ist er doch noch zu jung dafür, oder? 

Verstehen kann ich den Sinneswandel auch net, es macht mich sogar irgendwie traurig. Allerdings muss man es auch nicht verstehen, jeder soll das machen, was er mag und auch die Interessen/Hobbies bleiben nicht ein Leben lang gleich.

Um jetzt wieder die Kurve zu kriegen: Hab grad mal nach seinem real-name ge*google*t (vorname-nachname.de) und liege noch lachend vorm PC: Er passt seine Hobbies einfach der url an 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Google (17. April 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> HD Mit oder ohne Kutte?........Und gegen Grillen ist auch nix einzuwenden. Tote Tiere können wir mitbringen.LG Anett


 Ohne Kutte aber mit Topf auffem Deckel. Bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Zopf dranklebe. Ich muß ja auch irgendwie zum Bock passen 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde den radikalen Sinnenwandel nie verstehen .............Vllt trifft man sich wirklich mal am Engländer oder notfalls find ich auch noch ein totes Tier ...


Ich hab mich auch schon des öfteren nicht verstanden  Aber vielleicht können wir ja beim Verspeisen der toten Tiere darüber sinieren. Sobald das Wetter besser wird, kann ich ja mal einen Terminvorschlag machen. 


karsten13 schrieb:


> .....und auch die Interessen/Hobbies bleiben nicht ein Leben lang gleich.


 Das ist wohl treffend. Ich finde dabei traurig, dass man neben dem Hobby auch die dazugehörigen Freunde ein Stück oder ganz verliert  Man traf sich halt regelmäßig beim Biken. Vielleicht gelingt es ja, dass man sich nicht komplett aus den Augen verliert. Das wäre schön





karsten13 schrieb:


> Hab grad mal nach seinem real-name ge*google*t (vorname-nachname.de) und liege noch lachend vorm PC: Er passt seine Hobbies einfach der url an .


Du hast aber schnell meine Homepage gefunden 

Gruß 

Google


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2012)

Google schrieb:


> Vielleicht gelingt es ja, dass man sich nicht komplett aus den Augen verliert.
> Gruß
> Google



Na, das hoffen wir mal, sich nur ab und zu beim Einkaufen sehen ist ja schließlich auch blöd.
Und wehe, du nimmst uns mit dem neuen Bock mal die Vorfahrt!


----------



## karsten13 (18. April 2012)

ach so, wo wir hier schon im Rennrad-Thread sind, noch was für Erdi zum sabbern  







Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2012)

So, nachdem es hier ja zur Zeit nur um Rennräder und Motoräder geht, jetzt meine Frage: Hat denn jemand am WE bock zu biken?


----------



## Sabiii (19. April 2012)

Bock immer, aber immer noch krank. Werde nächste Woche wieder langsam anfangen. Renner wurde auch verschickt.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2012)

@K13, ich wusste gar nicht das die Red jetzt Green ist. Ist das Dein Renner? Ich habe "nur" die Force, aber auch die ist TOP 

@Bikeholic, ich plan nix, fahre wenn spontan. Habe diesmal die Baustelle in meiner Küche und nicht am Rad ...


----------



## Andreas (20. April 2012)

Angesichts der Aprilschauer (der Regen soll nächste Woche wärmer werden) und weil hier gerade das Thema Renner gefallen ist:

Etwas zum Träumen auf Google Street View:

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=&layer=c&cbll=39.830325,2.816768&cbp=11,0,0,0,0

Na, wer kennts? 

Mein aufgezeichneter Track müsste jetzt nur noch automatisch durchtickern. Dann könnte ich es als Video speichern ...


----------



## BlackTrek (20. April 2012)

Ich muss zu meiner Schande gestehen, dass ich auch nach etlichen Jahren noch nie mit dem Rad durch den Krawattenknoten gefahren bin...


----------



## Sabiii (20. April 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=&layer=c&cbll=39.830325,2.816768&cbp=11,0,0,0,0
> 
> Na, wer kennts?
> 
> Mein aufgezeichneter Track müsste jetzt nur noch automatisch durchtickern. Dann könnte ich es als Video speichern ...



GEILOOO!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (20. April 2012)

Sabiii schrieb:


> Bock immer, aber immer noch krank. Werde nächste Woche wieder langsam anfangen. Renner wurde auch verschickt.


 Dann erst mal gute Besserung und freu Dich schon mal auf die Rennersaison. Wer schraubt das Ding eigentlich zusammen? 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, ich plan nix, fahre wenn spontan. Habe diesmal die Baustelle in meiner Küche und nicht am Rad ...


 ... falls bei Dir eine neue Küche reinkommen sollte, melde ich mich hiermit gerne schon mal zum Einweihungsschmakofatz an. Herr angehender Meisterkoch ...  



Andreas schrieb:


> Etwas zum Träumen auf Google Street View:
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps?q=&layer...cbp=11,0,0,0,0


Ist auf jeden Fall schön zum Träumen. Habe nur den Fehler begangen und gleich darauf aus dem Fenster gesehen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2012)

Ach ja, den Knoten habe ich mir von oben angesehen und angesichts der Busse und Autos gekniffen und schön zurück zur Tanke gefahren um dort bei Getränken auf die anderen zu warten, die erst runter und dann wieder hoch gefahren sind.

Darf man zum biken am WE auch mit nem E-MTB kommen? Ich hab da ne Probefahrt angeboten bekommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2012)

@Andreas, nur live is schöner! Glaube 2007 sind wir da zusammen hoch und runter ... oder?

@Bikeholic, *haha* ich habe vom Kochen soviel Ahnung wie die Kuh vom Radfahren. 

Eine komplett neue Küche gibt's nicht, aber e-Geräte, ein neuer Herd ist auch dabei. Ne sinnlosere Investition kann's für mich gar net geben !!! Und weil das alleine noch nicht langt braucht's dank Induktionskochfeld auch noch sinnlose neue Töpfe und Pfannen


----------



## Andreas (21. April 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Andreas, nur live is schöner! Glaube 2007 sind wir da zusammen hoch und runter ... oder?



Ja genau.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eine komplett neue Küche gibt's nicht, aber e-Geräte, ein neuer Herd ist auch dabei. Ne sinnlosere Investition kann's für mich gar net geben !!! Und weil das alleine noch nicht langt braucht's dank Induktionskochfeld auch noch sinnlose neue Töpfe und Pfannen



Naja, die neue Investition wird sich bestimmt länger bei Dir halten als so mancher Rahmen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, *haha* ich habe vom Kochen soviel Ahnung wie die Kuh vom Radfahren.
> 
> Eine komplett neue Küche gibt's nicht, aber e-Geräte, ein neuer Herd ist auch dabei. Ne sinnlosere Investition kann's für mich gar net geben !!! Und weil das alleine noch nicht langt braucht's dank Induktionskochfeld auch noch sinnlose neue Töpfe und Pfannen



Ja, ja, ich bekomme auch immer wieder mal vorgehalten, wozu ich denn meine hochwertige Küchengeräte bzw. -ausstattung bräuchte. Aber wenn man schon nicht kochen kann bzw. will, muss ja wenigstens das Werkzeug 1a sein.
Induktion ist natürlich! Wenn mein Herd mal den Geist aufgibt...., obwohl, bei der geringen Nutzung dauert das warscheinlich noch Jahrzehnte, wer weiß was dann en vogue ist.


----------



## BlackTrek (23. April 2012)

Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, was bei Erdi auf einmal für neue Kräfte frei würden, wenn Cannondale in den Haushaltsgerätesektor expandierte...


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2012)

Ja ja, macht Euch nur lustig ...

Gerade beschlossen, die olle Edelstahlspüle fliegt auch noch raus und wird getauscht gegen Granit. Induktionsfeld und Backofentür sind schwarz, da würde direkt ne schwarze passen. Aber ... bin ich bescheuert, da muß ich ja jedem Tropfen hinterherwischen  Alternativ passt auch ein Grau- oder Beigeton rein. Ach was weis ich, langsam fängt die "Küchensanierung" an zu nerven  

Wir Zeit, dass ich mich wieder sinnvollen Investitionen zuwende ... da liegt son Flash Carbon im Keller rum, der find die Lefty so geil und will sich unbedingt man an sie ranschmeißen


----------



## Andreas (24. April 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich möchte mir gar nicht vorstellen, was bei Erdi auf einmal für neue Kräfte frei würden, wenn Cannondale in den Haushaltsgerätesektor expandierte...





@Erdi: Wann steigt die Kücheneinweihungsfeier mit der Eisbären Kochgruppe?


----------



## BlackTrek (24. April 2012)

Das klingt doch mal nach einer guten Idee! MTB-Sternfahrt zu Erdis Kücheneinweihung. Jetzt muss nur noch die scheiss Erkältung weggehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (24. April 2012)

Jo, ich hoffe, die Kaffeemaschine ist sowas mit Mahlwerk und verschiedenen Kaffees auf Knöpfchen. Und vielleicht ist der Backofen so gut, daß das Kuchen backen quasi von selbst geht.


----------



## BlackTrek (8. Mai 2012)

Mensch, das Wetter ist so schön draussen und die Natur so schön grün. Und ich bin immernoch erkältet...

Warum ist es eigentlich so still hier? Ich hätte gedacht, der Rest müsste doch fast im Tagesrhythmus von epischen MTB-Touren berichten. Nein?


----------



## scopie (8. Mai 2012)

totentanz hier 

wie sieht es am we aus...jemand in steinheim/auheim am start ne runde zu drehen?

grüße Marcel


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Mai 2012)

Ja, wenn es von oben trocken bleibt. Das AM ist seit gestern wieder fahrfertig. Bremsen entlüften, Bremsscheibe vorne festziehen und die Achter aus den Laufrädern. Der Saar-Hunsrück-Steig hat seinen Tribut gefordert.

Übrigens, schee anstrengend war es:





Die Tragepassagen hätte es nicht gebraucht.





Touristen-Highlight, die Saarschleife.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Mai 2012)

scopie schrieb:


> wie sieht es am we aus...jemand in steinheim/auheim am start ne runde zu drehen? grüße Marcel



Sobald die Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass es am WE mal drei Stunden am Stück trocken bleibt, sitze ich im Sattel! 


@speedskater, erdi und wer sich sonst noch angesprochen fühlt: Lust am WE (Samstag) auf eine kleine Ausfahrt? ... mich könnte der Vorderspessart mit Kuchenpause im NFH oder dem Fernblick begeistern. Alternativ gerne auch der Feldi, jedoch nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter.

Sonntag steht eventuell dies auf dem Programm:

 *2. Biketag des MTB-Neuses e.V. am 12.05.2012*


Wer interesse hat kann sich gerne melden.


----------



## bikebuster90 (9. Mai 2012)

weiß schon jemand wo die freeride-tour beim 2. Biketag des MTB-Neuses am 12.05.2012 langgeht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (9. Mai 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Mensch, das Wetter ist so schön ... Ich hätte gedacht, der Rest müsste doch fast im Tagesrhythmus von epischen MTB-Touren berichten. Nein?



ähm ... auf welchem Kontinent verweilst Du den gerade wieder 

Ich könnt hier nur von biblischen Sintfluten, von Hagelschlag, von alten Burgen, von Radrennen mit blöden Namen, von unvollendeten Küchen oder der alles entscheidenten Frage "Ja welchen Rahmen baue ich denn jetzt auf ?!" berichten


----------



## scopie (10. Mai 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonntag steht eventuell dies auf dem Programm:
> 
> http://www.mtb-neuses.de/html/aktuelles.html



Da wäre ich auch bei dem freeride dabei. 
Aber der 12.5 ist en Samstag ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2012)

Jo, dann halt am Samstag bei den Neussischern mitfahren und am Sonntag zum Kuchen futtern ins NFH.

Da die Freeride-Tour max. 25 km lang ist, wird es wohl zum Hahnenkamm gehen. Also, wenn Ansgar bergauf nicht so hetzt, wäre ich da auch mit dabei, würde allerdings das Auto bis zum Fernblick bemühen und nicht mit dem Radl anreisen. Vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht, sonst klemm`ich mir das Ganze.


----------



## scopie (10. Mai 2012)

würde auch mit dem auto anreisen.
wetter muss passen, sonst passe ich


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Mai 2012)

Also ich starte voraussichtlich um 12:00 Uhr ab Steinheim. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, kann sie/er sich hier im Forum melden. Ich fahre nur falls das Wetter mitspielt, sonst ist Couching angesagt.


----------



## stefston (10. Mai 2012)

Hi,

wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich Feldi, aber mal sehen...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Mai 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wenn das Wetter passt, bin ich auf jeden Fall unterwegs. Eigentlich wollte ich Feldi, aber mal sehen...
> 
> ...



Alle klar!  Kannst Dich gerne anschließen. Habe mit Speedskater den Feldi eventuell Sonntag im Visier, falls die Ausfahrt zum NFH zu wenig Fürsprecher findet.


----------



## scopie (11. Mai 2012)

Also ich bin auch dabei. Auch wenn ich mich danach wahrscheinlich beerdigen lassen kann


----------



## Speedskater (12. Mai 2012)

Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr in Steinheim.

Und Morgen schau mer mal.


----------



## stefston (12. Mai 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Alle klar!  Kannst Dich gerne anschließen. Habe mit Speedskater den Feldi eventuell Sonntag im Visier, falls die Ausfahrt zum NFH zu wenig Fürsprecher findet.



Gebucht! 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich bin um 12:00 Uhr in Steinheim.
> 
> Und Morgen schau mer mal.



Ich klinge morgen früh mal durch...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambafrosch (12. Mai 2012)

Hallo an Alle,
hab mich seit vor 2 Wochen hier in OF einbürgern lassen und suche hier noch nach netten Mitfahrern. Hab allerdings erst vor nem Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen, bin also noch blutiger Anfänger, aber für 3-4 Stunden Touren bin ich auf jedenfall zu begeistern. Und wenn einer noch nen guten Tip für ein Techniktraining hat, umso besser...
Gruss
Sambafrosch


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Mai 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> Gebucht!
> Grüße
> Stefan


Hi Stefan, 
der Ausflug war heute. Hatte mich mit Sonntag vertan und bin selbst im Forum darauf aufmerksam gemacht worden, dass der 12.05. der Samstag und nicht der Sonntag ist. Sorry!



Sambafrosch schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> hab mich seit vor 2 Wochen hier in OF einbürgern lassen und suche hier noch nach netten Mitfahrern. Hab allerdings erst vor nem Jahr mit dem Biken angefangen, bin also noch blutiger Anfänger, aber für 3-4 Stunden Touren bin ich auf jedenfall zu begeistern. Und wenn einer noch nen guten Tip für ein Techniktraining hat, umso besser...
> Gruss
> Sambafrosch



Herzlich willkommen im Revier.  Das beste wird wohl sein einfach mitzulesen und sich bei Interesse anzuschließen.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Mai 2012)

... übrigens war SUPER!


----------



## scopie (13. Mai 2012)

Jep!! Kann ich nur zustimmen 
Bin jederzeit wieder am Start!


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2012)

Hi zusammen,

nachdem der  *2. Biketag*  der MTB Neuses Gefallen gefunden hat, geht es nun weiter zur ... 

*Vatertagstour am 17.05.2012*

für alle die es sind, werden wollen oder gerne in netter Gesellschaft radeln. Ich behalte mir vor meine Teilnahme vom Wetter und meinen Urlaubsplänen abhängig zu machen. Bei dieser Tour empfehle ich den Startpunkt direkt auf den Fernblick zu legen, weil eine Anfahrt von HU plus Tour sicherlich den Genuß in Hochleistungssport wandeln würde. 

Schönen Start in die Woche.


----------



## scopie (14. Mai 2012)

Wär gerne wieder dabei. Leider ist der Donnerstag bei mir aber schon verplant!

Grüße Marcel


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... übrigens war SUPER!



Ja, und ich habe alles richtig gemacht. Freeride-Tour gewählt statt hetzen über WABs.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Vatertagstour am 17.05.2012*



Grummel, grummel, und wer darf den Herrn zum Start bringen und abends voll wieder abholen?

Grummel, grummel.....


----------



## scopie (14. Mai 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Zitat von Bikeholic:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...



Na die frage liegt doch auf der Hand )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (15. Mai 2012)

Ãhm... Schatz kannst du mich abholen? î


----------



## DaPete (15. Mai 2012)

Ist jemand von euch am Donnerstag in Neusess dabei?
Wird doch bestimmt eine reine Waldautobahn Tour... :-!

Ebbelwei Express


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich Herr Bikeholic, wenn es schön trocken bleibt. Der Herr ist nämlich aus Zucker!


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Mai 2012)

DaPete schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch am Donnerstag in Neusess dabei?
> Wird doch bestimmt eine reine Waldautobahn Tour... :-!
> 
> Ebbelwei Express



Wird wohl kaum eine reine WAB-Tour. Schau Dir mal das Höhenprofil an, dann weißt Du das es vermutlich eine Eisenfressertour werden wird.  ... und das hatte ich bereits auf dem Saar-Hunsrück-Steig. Bin also nicht dabei. Werde statt dessen eine kleine Vorderspessarttour mit Biergarten und Livemusik anstreben, falls ich nicht in letzter Minute noch zu etwas anderem überredet werde. 

Allen einen schönen Frohnleichnam.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Vermutlich Herr Bikeholic, wenn es schön trocken bleibt. Der Herr ist nämlich aus Zucker!


... jetzt weiß Du auch weshalb ich so süß bin.


----------



## DaPete (17. Mai 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Zitat von DaPete:
> ----------------------------------------
> 
> Ist jemand von euch am Donnerstag in Neusess dabei?
> ...





Ok, das mit dem Höhenprofil hatte ich nicht gesehen... 

Ich wäre trotz allem für einem Ausritt heute. Start ab Gelnhausen Richtung wiesbütt oder Hahnenkamm... 

Herr Bikeholic wann möchten Sie denn wohin kurbeln?


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Mai 2012)

Habe Deine Anfrage nicht mehr gelesen bevor ich gestartet bin. Vielleicht klappts beim nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPete (17. Mai 2012)

Kein Ding. 

Ist ja bald wieder WE. 

Habt ihr fürs WE schon was geplant?


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Mai 2012)

Bis jetzt noch nichts konkretes. Bei uns ist nur mal kurz das Ziel NFH zum Kuchenessen genannt worden. Kommt halt auch auf das Wetter an und wird vermutlich spontan (Samstag oder Sonntag) entschieden.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2012)

Ich würde Morgen für eine Taunus-Runde zur Ferfügung stehen.
Feldberg, Altkönig und diverse Trails.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## DaPete (19. Mai 2012)

NFH? 

Bin offen für alles.
Wetter soll ja soweit halten, heute ist es ja richtig gut, allerdings sind die trails wahrscheinlich noch extrem schlammig vom Regen gestern. Schlamm Packung inbegriffen... 

Uhrzeit und Treffpunk?

Ebbelwei express


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich würde Morgen für eine Taunus-Runde zur Ferfügung stehen.
> Feldberg, Altkönig und diverse Trails.
> Wer kommt mit?


Hört sich ganz gut an! Treffpunkt 11:00-11:15 Uhr in Gronau an der Nidda oder bei Dir? Würden mit dem Bike angefahren kommen. Werden das ganze allerdings nur einmal abreiten und dann auf dem Rückweg in Seckbach eine Maibowle konsumieren.  

Wunsch: Mit Bogenschützen-Trail



DaPete schrieb:


> NFH?
> 
> Bin offen für alles.
> Wetter soll ja soweit halten, heute ist es ja richtig gut, allerdings sind die trails wahrscheinlich noch extrem schlammig vom Regen gestern. Schlamm Packung inbegriffen...
> ...



Na dann auf zum Feldi! 

NFH = Naturfreundehaus Rodenbach

Wir würden dann wohl den Feldi ins Visier nehmen. Abfahrt ab Steinheim vermutlich um 09:30 Uhr oder man macht unterwegs einen Treffpunkt aus.


----------



## stefston (20. Mai 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich würde Morgen für eine Taunus-Runde zur Ferfügung stehen.
> Feldberg, Altkönig und diverse Trails.
> Wer kommt mit?



Bin leider noch in Innsbruck, sonst wäre ich dabei 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Mai 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wunsch: Mit Bogenschützen-Trail



Danke fürs guiden Armin, war eine entspannte CC-Runde über die Trails am Feldi und am Alten. Bis zurück nach Steinheim waren es lockere 106 km und mein elektronisches Helferlein zeigte 1090 HM. Da wäre noch was gegangen. Den Bogenschützen gerne wieder, wenn es trocken ist. Haben gestern ausnahmsweise mal den Dampfstrahler bemüht um die Räder wieder freizulegen und jemand hat heute morgen noch gejammert wegen des Schlamms auf Kasette und Schaltwerk.


----------



## Speedskater (9. Juni 2012)

Wie schauts am WE mit radeln aus?


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Juni 2012)

Tach auch! Sind gut von der Insel zurückgekehrt. La Gomera ist eine sehr nette Bikeinsel, die durch und durch empfehlenswert ist. Vorausgesetzt man hat keine HM-Allergie.  ... in diesem Fall gibt es jedoch auch eine Wadelschmalzumgehung: Einen _*SHUTTLESERVICE*_!!!

@Speedskater: Heute wird das eher nichts und morgen soll das Wetter schlechter werden. Laß uns später mal telefonieren sind abends wieder erreichbar.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2012)

Dieses Jahr ist irgendwie alles anders ... Malle lange schon vorbei, was ich mit meinem Sommerurlaub anfangen soll weis ich immer noch nicht, nicht einmal im Taunus gewesen, nicht einmal auf'em Engländer, nicht einmal in Heidelberg, Spargel habe ich auf ner Tour auch noch nicht bekommen. Insgesamt nur ein Bruchteil überhaupt gefahren. Eisbären sind keine bedrohte Art, die sind schon ausgestorben. Was ich mir für ein Rad aufbauen soll weis ich auch nicht, wozu überhaupt. Wenigstens ist meine Küche mittlerweile fertig, jetzt steht Gartenabrbeit auf dem Programm, das volle Programm, damit ist der Tag locker rum. Morgen? ... weis nicht?!

So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag *haha*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## randi (9. Juni 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist irgendwie alles anders ... Malle lange schon vorbei, was ich mit meinem Sommerurlaub anfangen soll weis ich immer noch nicht, nicht einmal im Taunus gewesen, nicht einmal auf'em Engländer, nicht einmal in Heidelberg, Spargel habe ich auf ner Tour auch noch nicht bekommen. Insgesamt nur ein Bruchteil überhaupt gefahren. Eisbären sind keine bedrohte Art, die sind schon ausgestorben. Was ich mir für ein Rad aufbauen soll weis ich auch nicht, wozu überhaupt. Wenigstens ist meine Küche mittlerweile fertig, jetzt steht Gartenabrbeit auf dem Programm, das volle Programm, damit ist der Tag locker rum. Morgen? ... weis nicht?!
> 
> So, das war das Wort zum Sonntag *haha*



Hi Erdi,

geht mir ähnlich, ein Glück bin ich am Karfreitag den Eselsweg gefahren. Aber seitdem gehen Familie, Freunde Haus und Garten vor. Welches Rad ich als nächste aufbaue hat sich auf längere Sicht durch dieses Zweirad geklärt.










 http://www.fzs600-fazer.de/album.php?albumid=488&pictureid=2806


http://www.fzs600-fazer.de/album.php?albumid=488&pictureid=2806


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Juni 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Küchenfertigstellung Erdi! Jetzt kann die  große Küchenschlacht ja starten. Wie schon mal gesagt, ich bin ein  Spitzen- sozusagen ein Sternevorkoster. ... und Dir würde ich meine  ganze Kunst sehr gerne zur Verfügung stellen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_"Eisbären sind keine bedrohte Art, die sind schon ausgestorben"._ Nicht  doch, nur keine Sorge, die sind sicherlich nur noch im Winterschlaf und falls nicht  habe ich sie vorsorglicherweise schon mal dem WWF gemeldet. 

Können gerne mal wieder eine Runde zusammen Radeln, schließlich bist Du auch mit null Trainig immer noch super dabei.


----------



## Beef_Cake (10. Juni 2012)

guten morgen leute ich bin relativ neu im forum hier und wollte fragen ob jemand lust hat heute eine runde zu drehen im raum frankfurt freeriden oder so egal wo einfach melden. 


gruß kristijan


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juni 2012)

Herzlich willkommen! Kannst es heute mal bei Speedskater versuchen, der wollte in den Taunus. Da kommst Du ja auch gut mit Öffentlichen hin.


----------



## Beef_Cake (10. Juni 2012)

Danke für die Antwort..... Ich schreibe ihm gleich mal.....


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand lust zum Biken hat:

_*Am Donnerstag den 14.06.12 um 18:00 Uhr
*_
*Feierabend - Tour (Flachlandausfahrt)
* 
Start: Druckhaus 18:00 Uhr
Zu- und Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten: 
Seligenstadt (ca. 18:35 Uhr) 
Mainflingen (ca. 18:45 Uhr)
Jügesheim (auf Anfrage)
Dietzenbach/Steinberg (ca. 19:45 Uhr)
Sachsenhausen (ca. 20:30 Uhr)
Offenbach (ca. 20:50 Uhr)
Mühlheim (ca. 21:15 Uhr)
Ende: Druckhaus (ca. 21:30 Uhr)

= 80Km
Fahrzeit max. 4,0 Stunden
hauptsächlich Asphalt und WAB`s.

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2012)

Ääähhh, wenn flach, dann versuche ich es morgen lieber mal zum Dienst. Wird ganz schön siffig im Wald sein. Naja, dann komme wie ein Erdferkel an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2012)

Ach ja, ich habe hier ein paar Fotos von der Insel:




Tafelberg




Ziegenpfad




Unsere Mietbikes, ja, Frau kann auch Kettenschaltung!







Und gefahren sind wir natürlich auch.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Juni 2012)

Das von uns gebuchte Spessartwochenende war super. Sogar das Wetter hatte ein Einsehen mit uns. Wir hatten eine Menge Spaß auf diversen Trails. 

Fährt noch jemand außer Chaotenkind am kommenden WE in Frammersbach den Spessart-Bike-Marathon?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sambafrosch (17. Juni 2012)

Hab gerade eben mal reingeschaut..
Ich würde evtl  die Kurzstrecke fahren...
Welche Distanz fährt denn Chaotenkind?


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2012)

Ebenso Kurzstrecke. Bei dem Regen die letzte Zeit ist wieder Siff de luxe angesagt, so wie letztes Jahr. Das muss ich mir auf der Mittelstrecke mit der Rennfräse nicht geben.
Hatte letztes Jahr das Enduro genommen, war zwar ne Quälerei bergauf, aber bei 30 cm und mehr hohem Schlamm bergab eine sehr entspannte Geschichte. Dieses Jahr will ich zwar nur das AM nehmen, aber damit, da ohne absenkbare Gabel, komme ich den Grabig eh nicht hoch, zumindest nicht fahrend (naja, ich will es auch gar nicht probieren).

Außerdem hat die Kurzstrecke den Vorteil, dass am Waschplatz noch nicht so viel los ist, man sich anschließend sehr entspannt durch das Buffet fräsen und den Mittelstrecklern und Langstrecklern zuschauen kann.


----------



## randi (18. Juni 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Fährt noch jemand außer Chaotenkind am kommenden WE in Frammersbach den Spessart-Bike-Marathon?



Genießt den Frammersbacher Spessart-Marathon nochmal so richtig.
Es soll die Abschiedsveranstaltung des Frammersbacher Marathons sein. Ich kann es fast nicht glauben  
1997 war ich beim ersten Marathon dabei. Ich habe mir für meinen Abschied des Marathonfahrens 2009 und 2010 jeweils die Langstrecke gegönnt. Wünsche Euch gute Bedingungen und viel Spass


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juni 2012)

Danke! Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Mails vom TuS Frammersbach bekommen, dass es der letzte Spessartbike-Marathon ist. Leute mit internen Verbindungen meinten allerdings, dass das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen sei. Man würde noch nach einem neuen Veranstalter suchen. Hoffen wir das Beste.


----------



## randi (19. Juni 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Danke! Ich habe mittlerweile 2 Mails vom TuS Frammersbach bekommen, dass es der letzte Spessartbike-Marathon ist. Leute mit internen Verbindungen meinten allerdings, dass das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen sei. Man würde noch nach einem neuen Veranstalter suchen. Hoffen wir das Beste.



Die Eisbären


----------



## Sambafrosch (19. Juni 2012)

Hallo, Ich fahre definitiv NICHT beim Spessart Bike marathon mit. Stehe seit Sonntag mit meiner Achillessehne auf Kriegssfuss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (22. Juni 2012)

Fährt jemand am WE?


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Juni 2012)

Ich grabe mich dann auch mal langsam wieder aus ...

Schöne Urlaubsbilder da oben, ich weis immer noch nicht was oder ob überhaupt ich was mache diesen Sommer?!

Ja ich war SA und SO mit dem MTB unterwegs auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition, die habe ich nämlich irgendwo verlohren. Wenn sie einer sieht sage mir Bescheid, ich will sie wieder haben


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Juni 2012)

Habe mich heute vom womöglich letzten Spessartbikemarathon verleiten lassen und bin bei meinen unorthodoxen Trainingsintervallen froh, ganz gut über die Runden gekommen zu sein. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich grabe mich dann auch mal langsam wieder aus ...
> 
> Schöne Urlaubsbilder da oben, ich weis immer noch nicht was oder ob überhaupt ich was mache diesen Sommer?!
> 
> Ja ich war SA und SO mit dem MTB unterwegs auf der Suche nach meiner  Kondition, die habe ich nämlich irgendwo verlohren. Wenn sie einer sieht  sage mir Bescheid, ich will sie wieder haben



Herzlich willkommen unter den Lebenden. Zu Deiner verlorenen Kondition hat mir Chaotenkind erzählt, sie in Frammersbach gesehen zu haben. Sie fuhr auf dem großen Kettenblatt und im Wiegetritt mit einem Affenzahn den Grabig hoch. ... schon Wahnsinn wie schnell die ist, wenn Du net dranhängst.


----------



## BlackTrek (24. Juni 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> unterwegs auf der Suche nach meiner Kondition, die habe ich nämlich irgendwo verlohren. Wenn sie einer sieht sage mir Bescheid, ich will sie wieder haben



Haben wir die vllt auf Malle vergessen? Bei mir ist ausserdem auch die Motivation verloren gegangen.

Wo ist denn überhaupt der Sommer geblieben?


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juni 2012)

Der doch ist hier, ein typischer deutscher Sommer!

Ist mir sehr recht so, die Temperaturen sind sehr angenehm zum fahren.

Der Spessartbike war, wie immer, super organisiert, leckeres Futter, nette Leute. Leider hat es nur für Platz 5 in meiner Alterskohorte gereicht. Es war, wieder Erwarten, fast schlammfrei. Das AM hätte es also nicht gebraucht und mit der Rennfräse hätte ich bergauf einiges an Boden gutmachen können. Naja egal.
Das einzige was jedes Jahr nervt sind die Bremser auf den "Downhills" die so viel Platz brauchen, dass man kaum dran vorbei kommt. Und so ein Angstbremser hat sich auch noch auf die Nase gelegt, als ich gerade links vorbei fuhr. Konnte in letzter Sekunde noch zwischen seinem Rad, das promt in meine Richtung rutschte, und der linken Baumbegrenzung ausweichen.

Schön war, dass ich nach meinem Rennen Zeit hatte, mir die Buben, die das Ganze professionell oder semi-professionell betreiben, am Grabig anzusehen. So ne Kondition hätte ich auch gerne.


----------



## x-rossi (25. Juni 2012)

ich war jetzt schon gefühlte 2 jahre nicht mehr biken, muss aber trotzdem täglich 5 kilometer auf dem rad zur arbeit fahren - ich finde dieses jahr irgendwie extrem windig


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2012)

Drei, zwei, eins, null.....





Laß dich feiern Erdi, willkommen im Club der Schnapszahlen!


----------



## loti (27. Juni 2012)

When I'm fortyfour....
Unser Volker wird ein Jahr älter und fährt hoffentlich noch oft Rad mit mir.
Bis zum 10. Juli kannst Du Dich noch ausruhen, dann bin ich von meiner Tour
nach Bratislava wieder zurück.
Alles Gute Erdi01!!!
von 
loti


----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2012)

Von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch Erdi und dass Deine Kondition bald wieder kommt ....


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2012)

Alle Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag Erdi. Hoffentlichkehrt Deine Motivation ebenso zurück, wie das Sommer-Sonnen-Wetter.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
SONNTAG den 01.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt. Für alle die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten möchten (für jeden Konditionsstand):*





*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*




*
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen! 
*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2012)

Noch ein Paar Gomerafahrbilder von Chaotenkind:

Na, dann setze ich hier mal die Fahrbilder von La Gomera rein, auch wenn  es nicht mein Radl, sondern das der Bike Station Gomera war. Wir hatten  meistens Sonne, waren aber auch nur auf max. 1200 m.










Buena Vista Trail





Der verbotene Trail nach Alojera. Da stand oben wirklich ein Schild,  aber die örtliche Bikerfraktion hatte es so rumgedreht, dass man  absteigen und drumerhum laufen musste um es zu sehen. Wir haben einfach  nix gewusst, es waren zum Glück aber auch keine Wanderer dort unterwegs,  der Trail lag nämlich auf unserem Heimweg und wir hätten ihn ungerne  ausgelassen oder geschoben.





Tazo Trail, ab und zu war dann doch Schieben angesagt.





Tazo Trail, fahren ging aber auch.









Nochmal Buena Vista


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2012)

Danke, danke für die Geburtstagswünsche 

Am liebsten beschenk ich mich ja selber   Diesmal hiermit: 2011er Scalpel. 1400g wie abgebildet, dazu kommt noch der RP23 mit Buchsen und Bolzen und 262g. Damit kann sich Jeder schon selber ausrechnen, was das für ne geile Basis für mein Rush-Nachfolger ist  Nun wird mir auch langsam klarer warum ich seit Anfang des Jahres XX-Chromosome züchte  

Jetzt müßt ich nur noch Lust finden um mit dem Aufbau zu beginnen  Aber er schmückt die Wohnung ja auch so 

An der Stelle nochmal danke an @speedskater für's abdrehen der Buchsen, passt perfekt 







[/url] Fox RP23 262g von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] 2011' CD Scalpel 1400g von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2012)

Von mir dan auch noch nachträglich einen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

Ich habe nur das ausgeführt, was Du angegeben hast und dann passt das auch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Am liebsten beschenk ich mich ja selber   Diesmal hiermit: 2011er Scalpel. 1400g wie abgebildet, dazu kommt noch der RP23 mit Buchsen und Bolzen und 262g. Damit kann sich Jeder schon selber ausrechnen, was das für ne geile Basis für mein Rush-Nachfolger ist  Nun wird mir auch langsam klarer warum ich seit Anfang des Jahres XX-Chromosome züchte



Schönes Geschenk!
Bei der Basis ist aber Luft für ne anständige Schaltung. Vergiss die XX-Chromosomen. Speedskater ist bei der Umsetzung bestimmt auch gerne behilflich!


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Speedskater ist bei der Umsetzung bestimmt auch gerne behilflich!



Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen eine PM Aufnahme hat, was die Sache nicht gerade vereinfacht. 

Ich bin heute mal zu Hibike geradelt und habe mir bissel Gummi gekauft.
Einen 2,3er Baron, eine 2,2er Gummi Königin für das San Andreas, zwei Berg Könige in 2,4 für das Mount Vision und zwei 2,0er Rennen Könige für das Arbeitsweg-Bike. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Laufradsatz mit den ZTR Flow einspeichen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon aufgefallen, dass der Rahmen eine PM Aufnahme hat, was die Sache nicht gerade vereinfacht.
> 
> Ich bin heute mal zu Hibike geradelt und habe mir bissel Gummi gekauft.
> Einen 2,3er Baron, eine 2,2er Gummi Königin für das San Andreas, zwei Berg Könige in 2,4 für das Mount Vision und zwei 2,0er Rennen Könige für das Arbeitsweg-Bike. Jetzt muss ich nur noch den Laufradsatz mit den ZTR Flow einspeichen.



Ja, deswegen auch DU!

Ich habe diese Woche den Wolf geschlachtet. Wenn die Nabe ausgespeicht, eingeschickt und nach dem Umbau wieder da ist werde ich mich um die Crest für das Helius bemühen.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juni 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*



Du meine Güte, was ist denn da los  Das ist mir zuviel Trubel, das brauch ich gerade nett. Ich fahre dann mal in die andere Richtung ... 

@speedskater, chaotenkind, vergesst es, Coladose garantiert nett


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Juni 2012)

@shopper: Alles klar 11:00 Uhr B8 - Parkplatz. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du meine Güte, was ist denn da los
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Schade! ... na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## stefston (1. Juli 2012)

Hi Ingo,

findet die Tour statt?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juli 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *
> SONNTAG den 01.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt. Für alle die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten möchten (für jeden Konditionsstand):*
> 
> 
> ...



*ACHTUNG!! ACHTUNG!!! Tour fällt wegen Regen aus!
* 
Hallo zusammen,

auf Grund der komplett geänderten Wetterprognose (heute Nachmittag soll  es jetzt wohl länger regnen) fällt die Tour buchstäblich ins Wasser und  damit aus. Wir holen die Tour dann zu einem trockenerem Zeitpunkt nach.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## ICM2007 (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, auch mal wieder da 

Nach viel Urlaub und dann Krankheit taste ich mich demnächst wieder mal ran an die kleinen Touren. (Hatte eine kurze heftig BWS-Attacke  )

@Erdi:  Volker auch von mir nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag 

Habe mal ne Frage wegen einer geplanten Tour nach Würzburg am Main entlang !

Gibts da Karten? 1-2 Übernachtung sollte an Schlüsselstellen eingeplant sein.
Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass man nicht überall nur am Wasser also flach entlangfahren kann. (Da Kids dabei sind)
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, oder Hinweise wo man Infos dazu bekommt?
Danke für Tipps: sollte so in den nächsten 2 Wochen erfolgen, da die Tour in letzten 3 Ferienwochen Hessen dafür eingeplant sind.


Ich sehe euch..............


----------



## Andreas (3. Juli 2012)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Habe mal ne Frage wegen einer geplanten Tour nach Würzburg am Main entlang !
> 
> Gibts da Karten? 1-2 Übernachtung sollte an Schlüsselstellen eingeplant sein.
> Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass man nicht überall nur am Wasser also flach entlangfahren kann. (Da Kids dabei sind)
> ...



Wir sind eigentlich immer nur bis Miltenberg gekommen, aber es sollte auch bis Würzburg weiter gehen.

 Schau mal hier: mainradweg.com


----------



## ICM2007 (3. Juli 2012)

Hi,  danke Andreas 
Ne gute Seite, wo mein Freund mit seinem Bub genug Infos für die Tour finden wird.

Mir ist auch noch eingefallen, dass ich eine ADAC-Rad Tourenkarte habe.
Und das ist genau die, die von Frankfurt bis Würzburg und Umgebung alles zeigt 
Man wird älter   Genau die habe ich nämlich gesucht......

Habe heute auch die erste kleine Runde nach fast 4 Wochen Pause hinlegen können. Schmerzfrei im Rückenbereich, das ist schon mal positiv.
Muss doch wieder mehr Funktionsgymnastik machen und auch etwas präventive Rückenschule mit einbauen. 
Massage Rezept habe ich noch da liegen. Na denn............ wird schon.



ich seh euch..............


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Juli 2012)

ICM2007 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, auch mal wieder da
> 
> Habe mal ne Frage wegen einer geplanten Tour nach Würzburg am Main entlang !
> 
> ...



Von hier aus kannst Du komplett flach am Main entlang fahren. Der Mainradweg macht allerdings einige Abstecher durch die Ortschaften, die Du nicht unbedingt mitnehmen mußt. Alles in allem, würde ich bis Klingenberg auf der rechten Mainseite bleiben und dann auf die Klingenberger Mainseite wechseln. Das dürfte allerdings Geschmackssache sein. Falls die Kids nicht zu klein sind gäbe es auch noch eine andere Alternative, die allerdings eine längere Steigung beinhaltet, dafür allerdings auch eine schöne lange Abfahrt bietet und dazu mächtig KM einsparen würde. Bei Interesse kannst Du Dich gerne melden.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2012)

Habt Ihr das zufällig schon gelesen?

http://openpetition.de/petition/onl...iker-gegen-ein-bikeverbot-in-hessens-waeldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juli 2012)

Klar, und schon virtuell unterschrieben!
Was treibst du dich eigentlich vor dem Rechner rum? Du wolltest doch heute abend biken gehen!


----------



## randi (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen, wenn Ihr jemanden kennt der ein Rennrad sucht. Verkaufe mein wenig gefahrenes SCOTT CR1 Carbon Gr. L, siehe Signatur/  Bikemarkt.

Außerdem günstig abzugeben ein Cannondale Jekyll mit Fatty Gabel.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2012)

Noch wer hier ?

Da der ADFC Dietzenbach selten genug was anbietet, was mich interessiert, habe ich mal vor am Sonntag hier mit zu fahren:

_Nummer 	6136
Datum 	Sonntag, 08.07.2012
Kreisverein 	Kreis Offenbach
Titel 	Odenwald Panoramatour
Beschreibung 	Nachdem wir Klein-Zimmern passiert haben, beginnt nach der Schmelzmühle ein längerer Anstieg im Wald zur Hohen Strasse bei Hassenroth. Nach der Mittagspause in Böllstein besichtigen wir die Richtstätte von Oberkainsbach. Anschliessend erwartet uns der kräftige Anstieg zum 517 m hohen Morsberg. Der Rückweg erfolgt auf einem Geolehrpfad über Vierstöck, Brensbach und Ober-Klingen.
Organisation 	ADFC Dietzenbach
Kategorie 	Tagestour
Schwierigkeit 	*****
Strecke 	110 km
Gesamtanstieg 	1000 m
Startorte
Start-/Ziel? 	Startort 	Startzeit
Startort 	Dietzenbach, Bürgerhaus 	08:30
Zielort 	Dietzenbach, Bürgerhaus 	19:00
Tourenleiter
Fokko-Christian Vogelsang, Telefon 06074-42505_


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juli 2012)

... ich noch hier! 

Werde morgen weiter meine Renovierung machen. Damit läßt sich sich auch gut ein WE herumbringen. Sonst wäre ich schon gerne dabei. Dir viel Spaß.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juli 2012)

*... diesmal hoffentlich ohne Regen!

SONNTAG den 15.07.2012 findet die Wiederauflage des Klassikers statt.  Für alle die gerne mal wieder gemeinschaftlich in die Pedale treten  möchten (für jeden Konditionsstand):*





*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab!*




*
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juli 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... ich noch hier!
> 
> Werde morgen weiter meine Renovierung machen. Damit läßt sich sich auch gut ein WE herumbringen. Sonst wäre ich schon gerne dabei. Dir viel Spaß.



Aha, jetzt weis ich auch warum wir so ein Wetter haben. Da fällt die Renovierung nicht so schwer  Meine Tagesplanung hatt unser "Sommer" jedenfalls wieder gründlich versaut 

Zum Glück gibt's später F1 und TdF zu guggen ...


----------



## randi (8. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen.

Die Buschtrommeln vermelden dass der RFC Rossbach, dieses Jahr den Rossbacher Marathon zum letzten mal veranstaltet. Ist aber noch nicht beschlossen, aber im Gespräch.


----------



## Andreas (12. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich hoffe Ihr habt alle die Online Petition gegen das neue Waldgesetz unterschrieben.

Nachdem die Bike-Eisbären nicht mehr zu retten sind, kann man noch versuchen die richtigen Eisbären zu retten. Hier ist eine weitere Petition:
http://www.savethearctic.org


@Erdi: Eigentlich wollte ich am WE den RTF Mörfelden fahren und sollte Dir ja auch Bescheid geben, doch das Wetter für Sonntag ist wieder mal $%&%//& $%&/(


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> doch das Wetter für Sonntag ist wieder mal $%&%//& $%&/(



Ich habe es geahnt! Hahnenkamm ade! Komme gerade aus dem Wald und sehe aus wie ein Erdferkel. Dabei bin ich bloß vom Dienst nach Hause gefahren. Aber von oben war es trocken.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juli 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Komme gerade aus dem Wald und sehe aus wie ein Erdferkel.



Und schmutzig warst Du sicher auch?

Ich habe extra den Baron und die Gummi Königin aufgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: Eigentlich wollte ich am WE den RTF Mörfelden fahren und sollte Dir ja auch Bescheid geben, doch das Wetter für Sonntag ist wieder mal $%&%//& $%&/(


Ha, das habe ich eben erst nach der PN gelesen  Ja WE wird wohl wieder kriminell. Der Wetterfrosch erzählt der Sommer würde Pause machen ... pahh, als wenn der dieses Jahr schon was geschafft hätte  RTF's habe ich im Moment gar keine auf dem Schirm, will heisen ich weis gar nicht wann wo was ist


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und schmutzig warst Du sicher auch?



Nicht der Rede wert!


----------



## stefston (14. Juli 2012)

Hi,

was ist denn mit der Hahnenkammtour? Wettervorhersage sieht nicht berauschend aus...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Juli 2012)

stefston schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> was ist denn mit der Hahnenkammtour? Wettervorhersage sieht nicht berauschend aus...
> 
> ...


Das kann ich bei der wechselhaften Wetterlage erst morgenfrüh um 9:00 Uhr entschieden. Das wäre dann 1:30 H vor dem Start und müßte dann eigentlich für die Anfahrt langen. 

Ich poste spätestens morgen um 9:00 Uhr, nach dem Blick auf das Wetterradar, falls die Tour wetterbedingt ausfallen sollte.

... und wenn wir fahren, müssen wir ohnehin mal schauen was überhaupt fahrbar ist, weil viele Stellen zu Schlammlöchern mutiert sind.

Die Regenklamotten sollten sicherheitshalber besser mal eingepackt werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juli 2012)

Also Hahnenkamm für mich morgen garantiert nicht, ich habe gerade den Schalter im Kopf auf Wintermodus umgelegt und siehe da ... eine herrlich entspannte Tour bei milden Wintertemperaturen gefahren  Sogar der Regen war herrlich warm. So kann's jetzt bleiben und langsam Frühling werden


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Juli 2012)

Aktuell sieht es nach einer regenfreien Wetterschneise aus. Wer nicht wagt der wird auch nicht nass.  Wir fahren! Lady und Gentleman, die Regenklamotten nicht vergessen. 

... ach so, auf Wunsch vom Speedskater geht es anschließend noch an der Hochdruckbrause vorbei, um den Rädern die Fangopackung zu entreißen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@shopper:10:55 Uhr/B8


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2012)

Zumindest von oben fast trocken geblieben. 500 m vorm Haus hat uns dann doch noch ein kurzer Schauer erwischt.
Hoffentlich wird es bald mal trockener, das Rumgerutsche auf den Trails und den Wurzeln geht mir so langsam auf den Keks.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hoffe Ihr habt alle die Online Petition gegen das neue Waldgesetz unterschrieben.



Ja natürlich ...

und das ganze Getrommel hier, in Facebook, Twitter, der Presse und Rundfunk zeigt offenbar etwas Wirkung. Zumindest scheint sich die Legislative genötigt zu sehen, etwas Klarheit schaffen zu wollen. Hier wurden jetzt *FAQ's* veröffentlich, die sogar verständlich formuliert sind und gar nicht sooo schlim klingen. Was dann am Ende wirklich raus kommt, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Speedskater (21. Juli 2012)

Was steht denn Morgen so auf dem Progamm?

Mir wäre mal wieder nach Taunus Runde: Feldberg, Altkönig und diverse Trails.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (21. Juli 2012)

Nach der Hahnenkammfango letztes WE ist mir erst mal nicht nach Schlammexkursion. Werde morgen vermutlich einen Kumpel, der zu einer einwöchigen Ausfahrt aufbricht, ein Stück begleiten und dann vermutlich zum Frühschoppen mit Livemuke im Biergarten einkehren.

Start wird vermutlich um 9:00 Uhr sein.

Falls Interesse besteht einfach PN an mich.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo Herr Bikeholic,
UFi und ich hatten heute einen sehr netten Ausritt in den Taunus. 
Wir sind über Hohemark, Fuchstanz, Felberg (Bierpause), X-Trail, keiner Feldberg, Reichenbach Trail, Fuchstanz, Altkönig, West-Trail, Lips-Trail, Fuchstanz (Bierpause), Sandplacken, Limes-Trail, Saalburg und wieder nach  hause geradelt. Und alles ohne Fangopackung.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Juli 2012)

Andreas und ich sind das was er hier auf seiner Homepage hat mal abgefahren. Das ist eine offizell ausgeschilderte MTB-Tour, die auch weiterhin befahren werden darf. So interpretiere ich jedenfalls die FAQ zu dem leidigen Thema. Ein paar Impressionen sind im Tourenalbum

Start/Ziel war für uns in Nieder Ramstadt. Das ergab dann 50 KM bei knappen 1300 HM, mehr habe ich nicht gebraucht und mehr HM am Stück bin ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gefahren. Das letzte Mal das ich überhaupt mal die 1000 erreicht hatte war im März auf Malle  Tja, dieses Jahr ist halt alles anders ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Bikeholic,
> UFi und ich hatten heute einen sehr netten Ausritt in den Taunus.
> Wir sind über Hohemark, Fuchstanz, Felberg (Bierpause), X-Trail, keiner Feldberg, Reichenbach Trail, Fuchstanz, Altkönig, West-Trail, Lips-Trail, Fuchstanz (Bierpause), Sandplacken, Limes-Trail, Saalburg und wieder nach  hause geradelt. Und alles ohne Fangopackung.
> 
> ...


----------



## stefston (23. Juli 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Bikeholic,
> UFi und ich hatten heute einen sehr netten Ausritt in den Taunus.
> Wir sind über Hohemark, Fuchstanz, Felberg (Bierpause), X-Trail, keiner Feldberg, Reichenbach Trail, Fuchstanz, Altkönig, West-Trail, Lips-Trail, Fuchstanz (Bierpause), Sandplacken, Limes-Trail, Saalburg und wieder nach  hause geradelt. Und alles ohne Fangopackung.
> 
> ...



Hm, wäre gerne mitgefahren. War aber, wie gesagt, auf einem Federball-Turnier 

Vielleicht lässt sich die Tour so ähnlich am nächsten Wochenende wiederholen?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Juli 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo Herr Bikeholic,
> UFi und ich hatten heute einen sehr netten Ausritt in den Taunus.
> Wir sind über Hohemark, Fuchstanz, Felberg (Bierpause), X-Trail, keiner Feldberg, Reichenbach Trail, Fuchstanz, Altkönig, West-Trail, Lips-Trail, Fuchstanz (Bierpause), Sandplacken, Limes-Trail, Saalburg und wieder nach  hause geradelt. Und alles ohne Fangopackung.
> 
> ...




... naja, dann eben beim nächsten mal. 

... und wehe dann ist wieder Fango angesagt, wie z.B das letzte mal auf dem Oberursel-Stadt-Trail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (29. Juli 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Andreas und ich sind das was er hier auf seiner Homepage hat mal abgefahren. Das ist eine offizell ausgeschilderte MTB-Tour, die auch weiterhin befahren werden darf. So interpretiere ich jedenfalls die FAQ zu dem leidigen Thema. Ein paar Impressionen sind im Tourenalbum
> 
> Start/Ziel war für uns in Nieder Ramstadt. Das ergab dann 50 KM bei knappen 1300 HM, mehr habe ich nicht gebraucht und mehr HM am Stück bin ich dieses Jahr noch gar nicht gefahren. Das letzte Mal das ich überhaupt mal die 1000 erreicht hatte war im März auf Malle  Tja, dieses Jahr ist halt alles anders ...



Nach einer Woche Kurzurlaub bin ich nun auch endlich dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder hochzuladen:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtb-team-eisbaeren


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Juli 2012)

Hey Andreas, wo warste denn?

Ich komm im Moment nicht viel zum Fahren, aber mir sind doch tatsächlich heute zwei Eisbären begegnet! Trotz relativer Stille hier im Thread sind die Eisbären immer noch nicht ausgestorben.

 nach Bad Offenbach. Wir waren etwas in Eile...


----------



## Speedskater (30. Juli 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... naja, dann eben beim nächsten mal.
> 
> ... und wehe dann ist wieder Fango angesagt, wie z.B das letzte mal auf dem Oberursel-Stadt-Trail.



Das "nächste mal" wäre gestern gewesen, das hast Du auch schon wieder verpasst.


----------



## Lupo (30. Juli 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> nach Bad Offenbach. Wir waren etwas in Eile...



 zurück!  dachten wir uns dann, aber wenigstens hat man sich noch erkannt


----------



## Andreas (30. Juli 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hey Andreas, wo warste denn?



Wir hatten einen Kurztripp zum Edersee. Der Kellerwald ist wirklich ein super Bike Revier. Leider hatte ich kein MTB dabei. Dafür wurde aber die Sommerrodelbahn ausgiebig genutzt.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Nach einer Woche Kurzurlaub bin ich nun auch endlich dazu gekommen ein paar Bilder hochzuladen:
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mtb-team-eisbaeren


Huch, Bilder von mir ...

Schade, dass sich unser Urlaub so überschnitten hat und wir nicht radmäßig mehr machen können. Ich habe ab heute 3 Wochen und da ich weder die Kondition noch die Lust verspühre auf irgendwas mehrtägiges werde ich mich hier in der Region rumtreiben.

Ich werde sicherlich mal im Taunus aufschlagen, sofern sich die Räder vom Gemini noch dehen  Wenn sie's tun, werde ich auch endlich mal in Beerfelden vorbeischauen. Ich habe vor zweimal den Odenwald zu crossen, einmal Renner, einmal Mounty. Und ich werde mehrere von den MTB-Geopark Routen abfahren. Z.B. die Mömling Runde, die ich per Rad von zu Hause aus direkt ansteuern kann. Wenn wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann man gern was zusammen machen!?

Im Odenwald ist über MTB-Geopark und natürlich Bikepark Beerfelden schon viel umgesetzt und es kommen permanent neue Strecken dazu. Dafür daumen hoch  Davon können alle im Taunus & Co. nur träumen. Odenwald ist da derzeit ganz klar vorn!


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2012)

Hier hat man's verstanden, das ist der richtige Weg! Ob's Politiker auch verstehen ?!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KWqkg6CspH0"]Engineering Region: Neue Mountainbikestrecken im Geo-Naturpark      - YouTube[/nomedia]


*@Andreas*, der Bericht würde sich ergänzend zum Thama auch auf deiner Hompeage gut machen


----------



## BlackTrek (30. Juli 2012)

Ich komm im Moment leider ganz wenig zum Biken. Den grössten Teil der Woche bin ich unterwegs, meistens in Zürich. 

@Erdie: Hm, vielleicht ergibt sich in 2 Wochen mal eine Lücke. Beerfelden würde ich ja schon gern mal mit dem Switchie besuchen...


----------



## Andreas (30. Juli 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Huch, Bilder von mir ...
> 
> Schade, dass sich unser Urlaub so überschnitten hat und wir nicht radmäßig mehr machen können.



Überschnitten hat sich unser Urlaub ja gerade nicht. Das nächste Mal planen wir besser. 

Das Video ist Klasse, aber zu früh freuen dürfen wir uns nicht. Was nutzen diese Rundkurse, die etwas voneinander entfernt liegen, wenn alle restlichen Trails in Hessen gesperrt werden.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Juli 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde sicherlich mal im Taunus aufschlagen, sofern sich die Räder vom Gemini noch dehen  Wenn sie's tun, werde ich auch endlich mal in Beerfelden vorbeischauen. Ich habe vor zweimal den Odenwald zu crossen, einmal Renner, einmal Mounty. Und ich werde mehrere von den MTB-Geopark Routen abfahren. Z.B. die Mömling Runde, die ich per Rad von zu Hause aus direkt ansteuern kann. Wenn wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann man gern was zusammen machen!?


Lust ja! ... Zeit nur am Wochenende. Poste doch einfach wenn Du fährst, dann wird sich sicherlich der ein oder andere anschließen. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das "nächste mal" wäre gestern gewesen, das hast Du auch schon wieder verpasst.


... ja ja! Was hällst Du vom nächsten WE?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Juli 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn sie's tun, werde ich auch endlich mal in Beerfelden vorbeischauen. Wenn wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann man gern was zusammen machen!?



Hhhmm, Beerfelden. Also diesen Freitag einschl. WE nicht da bin ich am Ochsenkopf zum bergab schraddeln. Aber sonst, wenn es sich einrichten lässt, gerne. Habe immer mal einen Tag ohne Termine, da könnte ich mir event. mal nen Frei-Tag nehmen.
Der Lift nimmt dich übrigens nur mit Brust- u. Rückenprotektor mit. Kann man sich aber auch vor Ort gegen Euronen leihen. Ich würde dir ja mein Safetyjacket leihweise anbieten, ist sogar ein Männermodell. Aber Größe XS ist vielleicht ein wenig knapp.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2012)

*@BlackTrek, Chaotenkind* ... Beerfelden: wenn man sich zusammenfinden kann wäre das natürlich super. Gleich in ner Gruppe antreten macht natürlich noch mehr Spaß und dann rentiert sich auch den Einweggrill mitzunehmen  Protektoren muß ich mir vor Ort leihen, habe keine, habe aber auch keine Ambitionen auf Airtime. 

*@Andreas*, ja wir sollten für nächstes Jahr ensthaft Alpen einplanen. Bei mir reift gerade der Entschluß nächstes Jahr wieder in die Alpen zu wollen. 

*@Bikeholic, all* ... für morgen habe ich jetzt mal die Mömling Geopark Runde ins Visier genommen. Start irgendwas um 11:00 schätze ich mal ...


----------



## RedRum05 (1. August 2012)

Volker, du wurdest am Freitag zwei mal mit weiblicher Begleitung aufm Rennrad gesehen! Erkennst mich scheinbar nicht mehr... 

Beerfeldn habe ich übrigens für den 09. September eingeplant. Sofern bei euch also bis dahin immer noch der Plan besteht


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2012)

*@Hallo Red*, aber nicht im Eibärentrikot unterwegs gewesen, oder? ... sonst wirds richtig peinlich  Aber Freitag war eh nicht mein Tag, nur wen der's schon nicht war, war heute mein Wartloo  Kann mich gerade gar nicht erinnern wann ich zuletzt so ne besch... Tour hatte.

Begreife jetzt im nachhinein gar nicht wie ich auf die Idee kam Mö1 ab/bis Dtz fahren zu wollen mit der bisschen Grundkondition die ich gerade habe  Ich war ingesamt 102 KM bei 1200 HM unterwegs. Reine Fahrzeit 6:30 Std. tatsächlich mit Fotostops und Zwangsregenertaionspausen noch x-mehr Stunden. Man kann mich als Briefmarke verwenden, so platt wie ich gerade bin. 

Die Mö1 Runde selber ist schon gut, die Trailanteil ist einiges höher wie bei Nördl. Bergstaße. Und die Deppen haben so gar ein Grabig eingebaut. Just in dem Moment fiel mir dann auch auf, schei..., ich habe meine Riegel und Geels vergesen mitzunehmen ... doppelt toll, siehe Bild  An einer Stelle haben sie irgendwas umbebaut, nachdem ich 3 mal im Kreis gefahren war und nicht mehr auf den einegntlich Weg zurückkam  bin ich dann direlt nach Mömlingen gerollt. Wie ich auf meiner Aufzeichnung gesehen habe, fehlen aber nur vllt 10% der Ursprungsrunde. In Mömlingen in's Eiscafe und halt das genommen, was nach fester Nahrung aussah. Der berühmt, berüchtige "Hammerman" war eh schon längst da und hatte mich plattgehauen  Hatte ernsthaft überlegt mich in Mömlingen abholen zu lassen, aber ich habe ja nur keine Kondition und kein Defekt. Also habe ich mich von Ortschaft zu Ortschaft zu Tankstellen gerobbt und mich mit Coke, Snikkers und Co. bis Heim gedoppt  Die letzten 10 kilometer mußt ich immer mal wieder runter vom Rad und ein paar Minuten laufen, damit die Beine nicht vollends krampften.

Bilder => Klick Mich

So jetzt geht's mir wieder besser, nachdem ich meine Wut und Frust hier abgeladen habe


----------



## Lupo (2. August 2012)

armer erdi aber wenn ich deine bilder anschau ist das je ne geile strecke, will ich auch mal hin


----------



## Andreas (2. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So jetzt geht's mir wieder besser, nachdem ich meine Wut und Frust hier abgeladen habe



Wolltest du nicht klein anfangen und dich dann steigern? 

Wenn ich mir die Bilder so anschaue, hast Du genug Werbung für die Tour gemacht. Da darf dieses Event nicht fehlen: RUM

Die Melibiker starten am Freitag 9h einen ODW-X über den roten Balken. Nach ein paar Regenerationstagen doch genau das richtige für dich?
melibokus-biker.de/touren/geplante


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. August 2012)

Du Armer,
aber wenn deine Kondition wieder da ist, will ich die Tour auch mal fahren!


----------



## RedRum05 (3. August 2012)

@Erdi...
Nein, ich war ohne Eisbären Trikot unterwegs. Dein Glück! 

Gibt es hier eigentlich noch Aktive im Umkreis von Rödermark? Erdi, fährst du noch unter der Woche?


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2012)

@Red, ja aber doch eher spontan und unregelmäßig ... jetzt um 13:30 geht's per Renner mit den Dtz.bachern los. Mal schauen ob ich mich wieder auf'm Rad halten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mtb Ede (4. August 2012)

Erdi01: Danke für den Tip Mö1, sehr schöne Strecke. Da sich evtl. Dein Konditionsstand unserem angenähert hat können wir sowas ja mal gemeinsam fahren...


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2012)

@Hallo Ede, naja, ich versuch gerade meine Kondi wieder nach oben zu kriegen. Aber unabhängig davon können wir gern mal was zusammen machen. Z.B. die Mö1, da gab's ja jetzt einige Interessenten. Da sollte man durchaus mal ne größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen


----------



## Bikeholic (5. August 2012)

Hey Erdi, mir brennen noch immer die Beine von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung mit dem ADFC die Rennertour zu fahren. Hätte ich mal mehr auf Deine Beschreibung mit der Tour mit mehreren Pausen gesetzt. Ist dieses Jahr eben alles ein Stück anders.




Mtb Ede schrieb:


> Erdi01: Danke für den Tip Mö1, sehr schöne Strecke. Da sich evtl. Dein Konditionsstand unserem angenähert hat können wir sowas ja mal gemeinsam fahren...





Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Hallo Ede, naja, ich versuch gerade meine Kondi wieder nach oben zu kriegen. Aber unabhängig davon können wir gern mal was zusammen machen. Z.B. die Mö1, da gab's ja jetzt einige Interessenten. Da sollte man durchaus mal ne größere Gruppe zusammen bekommen



Vielleicht wäre ja auch mal eine gemeinsamer Tag im Park etwas!? ... war doch zumindest von unserer Seite mal im Gespräch. Bei mir ist zwar in erster Linie im Anschluß Grillen hängen geblieben, doch damit hätte ja auch jeder etwas worauf er sich freuen könnte.  

Die Geo-Park-Wege wären wir auch dabei.


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2012)

Ich war gestern einfach bissel im Taunus radeln und heute habe ich das Wetter genutzt und habe im Keller an den Bikes geschraubt.

Kondition ist ganz ok, reicht um 23 km in 47 min an der Nidda entlang zur Arbeit zu fahren. Mit der S-Bahn bin ich auch nicht schneller und im Berufsverkehr mit dem Auto nach Frankfurt ist ja mal nur fürs Gesäß.

Bikepark hört sich auch interessant an.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. August 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hey Erdi, mir brennen noch immer die Beine von meiner gestrigen Entscheidung mit dem ADFC die Rennertour zu fahren. Hätte ich mal mehr auf Deine Beschreibung mit der Tour mit mehreren Pausen gesetzt. Ist dieses Jahr eben alles ein Stück anders.


Mit mir hättest Du auch nur 9 KM Spaß gehabt, da ist mir nämlich das VR um die Ohren geflogen. Den Mantel hatt's zerlegt und das war's dann. Habe dann Taxi Pappa gerufen. Zu Hause das kompette Rad gewechselt auf MTB und nochmal los ...  Momentan habe ich echt die Sch... am Hacken


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2012)

Fichtelgebirge, Ochsenkopf war super.
Gestern für 18 km 1,5 Stunden reine Fahrzeit gebraucht, an den zwei Tagen vorher war der Schnitt auch nicht besser, wenn auch mehr km gefahren wurden. Bei den verblockten Tails ist viel schneller aber auch nicht drin. Da war Balance gefragt statt kopfloses bergabheizen. Gegen die Trails ist Feldi und Umgebung ein Kindergeburtstag. Viel gelernt und den  Bashguard weiß ich jetzt sehr zu schätzen. So gab es wenigstens keinen Zahnausfall.
Lift sei Dank, konnte man sich ein paar HM sparen, aber es waren immer noch genug um etwas für die Kondition zu tun. Das Bullhead Haus liegt direkt am Park und am Lift und ist freundlich und günstig. Die knapp 300 km Anfahrt lohnen sich wirklich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torpedo64 (7. August 2012)

Das Bullhead House ist Klasse. Hatte letztes Jahr die Ehre mit dem Chef die Singletrail-Woche zu fahren. Die Trails und der Bikepark fangen bereits am Haus an


----------



## Bikeholic (9. August 2012)

Hat jemand interesse am Samstag auf die Geishöhe oder in die Fischerhütte zu radeln?

... wird wohl traillastig werden!


----------



## Torpedo64 (9. August 2012)

Klingt interessant...wie ist die genaue Strecke?


----------



## Bikeholic (10. August 2012)

Â*GeishÃ¶heÂ*
     â Ã¼ber den EnglÃ¤nder und den       Eselsweg (trail- & WAB-lastig / Pause auf der GeishÃ¶he) zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber die hohe Warte - ab AB kÃ¶nnte auch die Bahn zurÃ¼ck genutzt werden. 


     Â*die FischerhÃ¼tteÂ*
     â Ã¼ber die Birkenhainer, den Dr.       Kien-Platz und den Schneewittchen-Weg (trail- & WAB-lastig /       Pause in der FischerhÃ¼tte) zurÃ¼ck Ã¼ber Westerngrund


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat jemand interesse am Samstag auf die Geishöhe oder in die Fischerhütte zu radeln?
> 
> ... wird wohl traillastig werden!


Eigentlich hatte ich Renner vor, aber um Euch, nehme an Deine bessere Hälte ist auch dabei, mal zu sehen und um überhaupt dieses Jahr mal in die Region zu kommen würde ich mich wohl überreden lassen, aaaaber kein Renntempo gelle 

Hmmm ... Fischerhütte, gibt's noch Spargel


----------



## Bikeholic (10. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich Renner vor, aber um Euch, nehme an Deine bessere Hälte ist auch dabei, mal zu sehen und um überhaupt dieses Jahr mal in die Region zu kommen würde ich mich wohl überreden lassen, aaaaber kein Renntempo gelle
> 
> Hmmm ... Fischerhütte, gibt's noch Spargel



Schön das Du es möglich machst! ... und ja, meine bessere Hälfte ist auch dabei. Dann fahren wir also zur Fischerhütte. Tempo wird dem Langsamsten angepasst, außerdem fühle ich mich weit entfernt von den Renntempozeiten. Nur Spargel kann ich Dir zu dieser Jahreszeit keinen mehr versprechen.

 ... wäre die Startzeit 10:00 Uhr am Druckhaus genehm?


----------



## Alpacca (10. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

der eine oder andere durfte ja bereits dem Elend zusehn, wenn ich fahre. Eigentlich wollte ich Sonntag mal durch den Taunus dödeln, aber warum nicht das. Könnt ihr in etwa abschätzen, wie lange man da unterwegs ist?

Noch ein kleines OT: in meinem Heimatstädtchen ist an diesem WE Downhill: http://www.meissner-downhill.de/ Wer die Schmerzen mit gewöhnungsbedürftigem Weißwein überdecken will, kann sich das ja mal in der Zukunft anschauen. 
Ist aber ein eher kurzweiliges Vergnügigen.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... wäre die Startzeit 10:00 Uhr am Druckhaus genehm?


ja, geht gerade so. Unter der Brücke wie immer, bis denn ...


----------



## Bikeholic (10. August 2012)

Start am* Druckhaus, *Illertstr. 2, 63456 Hanau unter der Brücke (Autoparkplatz)



Alpacca schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> der eine oder andere durfte ja bereits dem Elend zusehn, wenn ich fahre. Eigentlich wollte ich Sonntag mal durch den Taunus dödeln, aber warum nicht das. Könnt ihr in etwa abschätzen, wie lange man da unterwegs ist?


 Wir sind vermutlich zwischen 17:00 und 18:00 Uhr wieder zurück.


Erdi01 schrieb:


> ja, geht gerade so. Unter der Brücke wie immer, bis denn ...


 Alles klar, bis dann!


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich Renner vor, aber um Euch, nehme an Deine bessere Hälte ist auch dabei, mal zu sehen und um überhaupt dieses Jahr mal in die Region zu kommen würde ich mich wohl überreden lassen, aaaaber kein Renntempo gelle



Schön, dich mal wieder zu sehen Erdi, aber derzeit habe ich konditionell die rote Laterne aboniert. Herr Bikeholic jammert nur, aber wehe er hat nen anderen Biker vor sich. Da wird er auf einmal sehr flink. Ich fange dann an zu trödeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (10. August 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Schön das Du es möglich machst! ... und ja, meine bessere Hälfte ist auch dabei. Dann fahren wir also zur Fischerhütte. Tempo wird dem Langsamsten angepasst, außerdem fühle ich mich weit entfernt von den Renntempozeiten. Nur Spargel kann ich Dir zu dieser Jahreszeit keinen mehr versprechen.
> 
> ... wäre die Startzeit 10:00 Uhr am Druckhaus genehm?



Hi, komme wahrscheinlich auch.

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2012)

bin auch dabei.

Allerdings nicht mit dem CF 07





Das hat im Moment 9,2 kg mit sackschweren 440g Pedalen. 
Der Test heute Morgen 24 km in die Firma in 47:12 min war schon nicht schlecht.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2012)

Danke Bikeholic für die Tour zur Fischerhütte auf zum Teil neuen Wegen. Sehr schön  bXp hatt mir nun sogar über 1500 HM ausgegeben, mein neuer Rekord dieses Jahr. Das Tempo war moderat, nette Gesellschaft, schönes Wetter, gutes Essen --> mehr braucht's nicht für ein gelungenen Tag


----------



## Bikeholic (12. August 2012)

Anbei einige Fischerhüttenimpressionen:





Der Start





... und los geht es ...







... radeln zur Futterkrippe ....





... die Freude auf Schmakofatz ....






1.





2.






3.






... jetzt bleibt nur noch die Frage: Fertig vom Schmakofatz oder der Tour?


----------



## Alpacca (12. August 2012)

Ich schließe mich: war eine schöne Runde!
Da die Physis heute nichts anderes zuließ konnte ich mich dadurch ausgiebig lästigen, aber nötigen, Schreibtischarbeiten zuwenden.


----------



## Speedskater (12. August 2012)

Jo, war eine nette Tour gestern.

Nachdem ich heute Morgen dem CF 07 auch noch ein 22er Kettenblatt und einen Umwerfer spendiert hatte, rief Ufi an und lud zu einem Ausritt zum Feldberg ein. Das war eine willkommene Gelegenheit das CF 07 gleich mal zu testen. 38/22 und 8-fach 11-28 funktioniert gut.


----------



## randi (13. August 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jo, war eine nette Tour gestern.
> 
> Nachdem ich heute Morgen dem CF 07 auch noch ein 22er Kettenblatt und einen Umwerfer spendiert hatte, rief Ufi an und lud zu einem Ausritt zum Feldberg ein. Das war eine willkommene Gelegenheit das CF 07 gleich mal zu testen. 38/22 und 8-fach 11-28 funktioniert gut.



Hi 22/34 auf 10fach 11-36 aufm 29er geht auch gut


----------



## Andreas (13. August 2012)

Wer auch Lust hat am Samstag Nacht durch Frankfurt zu radeln:

*"Mehr Platz für Radler - nicht nur heute Nacht"*

Fordert der ADFC am 18.8. bei seinem jährlich Event, der ADFC Bike-Night in Frankfurt am Main.
Natürlch werden auch die drohenden Trailsperrungen thematisiert und daher möchten wir euch bitten zahlreich und mit so vielen Freunden wie möglich zu erscheinen.
Dies ist die erste Möglichkeit zu zeigen, dass wir nicht nur im Internet eine große Gemeinschaft sind, sondern auch bereit sind gemeinsam auf die Straße zu gehen.

Ort und Zeit: Samstag, 18. August, 20:00 Uhr, Römerberg
http://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night

Ich war schon letztes Jahr trotz Nieselregen dabei und fand die Veranstaltung super. Das war mal ganz war anderes. Alleine die zahlreichen Kastenwagen der Polizei, die für uns die A648 voll gesperrt hatten waren sehenswert.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. August 2012)

Mann war ich alle!
Habe zur Belohnung anschließend noch ein Rotkäppchen geschlachtet und zu Hugo verarbeitet. Da war am Sonntag nix mehr mit fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wer auch Lust hat am Samstag Nacht durch Frankfurt zu radeln:
> 
> *"Mehr Platz für Radler - nicht nur heute Nacht"*
> 
> ...



Das habe ich auch schon mitbekommen und war am WE auch schon mal kurz Thema. Heute habe ich auch Bad Offenbach drauf angesprochen, mal sehen vllt bekommen wir ne kleine Gruppe zusammen.

Habe auch eben zufällig entdeckt, dass Loti kommenden Samstag auf dem Kotlettplad unterwegs ist, überleg ich auch schon mitzufahren ...


----------



## Andreas (14. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon mitbekommen und war am WE auch schon mal kurz Thema. Heute habe ich auch Bad Offenbach drauf angesprochen, mal sehen vllt bekommen wir ne kleine Gruppe zusammen.
> 
> Habe auch eben zufällig entdeckt, dass Loti kommenden Samstag auf dem Kotlettplad unterwegs ist, überleg ich auch schon mitzufahren ...



Sag Bescheid, dann können wir einen Treffpunkt am Römer ausmachen. Kotlettplad und BikeNight wäre natürlich hart.
Geht der Loti nicht auf seine eigene Veranstaltung? *tse tse tse*

Ich habe mal einen LMB Eintrag gemacht:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=13276


----------



## loti (14. August 2012)

Hallo,
also die Bike-Night ist nicht mein Ding. Solchen Massenveranstaltungen gehe ich inzwischen aus dem Wege. Dafür gibt es genügend andere Aktive im ADFC, die dabei mitmachen.
Bei mir also nur:
Samstag, 18.08.2012, 09:30 - 17:00
MTB-Trailtour Koberstadt und Kotelettpfad , 70 km, 600 Höhenmeter
Eine leichte MTB-Tour, die auf Trails durch den Koberstädter Wald nach Darmstadt führt. Dort findet die Mittagspause mit Einkehr statt. Wir folgen dann dem Kotelettpfad nach Traisa. Weiter geht es über den Mainzer Berg und Offenthal  zurück nach Dreieich. Helmpflicht!
loti


----------



## BlackTrek (14. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das habe ich auch schon mitbekommen und war am WE auch schon mal kurz Thema. Heute habe ich auch Bad Offenbach drauf angesprochen, mal sehen vllt bekommen wir ne kleine Gruppe zusammen.



Hm, Bikenight könnt ich mir auch vorstellen. Wenns Wetter passt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. August 2012)

Hatte schon in einem anderen Fred zugesagt, bin also dabei.
Wo wollen wir uns denn in Ffm treffen? Bei der Menge Radler auf dem Römer dürfte es schwierig werden sich einfach so zu finden.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2012)

Um 23:00 Uhr bei 23 C und mit Schweinemedaillons in Pfifferlingrahmsoße gefüllter Wampe wieder Dreieich verlassen  

Dafür rentiert sich jede Anfahrt zum Dreieicher Spinning im Freien. Irgendwas um die 30 Leute, es mußten 3 Gruppen gebildet werden, die 3 verschiedene Strecken und Geschwindigkeiten fuhren. Der feste Kern traff sich dann wieder zum "Danach".

SA werde ich wohl das Tagesprogramm wählen, also Kotlettpfad mit Fischerhütte, diesmal die bei Darmstadt  Ob ich danach noch Lust auf die BikeNight verspühre, weis ich doch jetzt noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (16. August 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hatte schon in einem anderen Fred zugesagt, bin also dabei.
> Wo wollen wir uns denn in Ffm treffen? Bei der Menge Radler auf dem Römer dürfte es schwierig werden sich einfach so zu finden.



Vielleicht an der Kirche, links vor dem Römer? Da war letztes Jahr noch etwas Platz.

@Erdi: BikeNight ist nur einmal im Jahr, Kotelettpfad 365 mal


----------



## Erdi01 (17. August 2012)

OK, genug Bilder vom Speedkater gesehen. Ich habe meine Werkstatt auch mal wieder eröffnet und angefangen mein Flash zusammen zu setzen: 

Flash Hi Mod Rahmen in Lange verheiratet mit meiner ollen (ja die ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt und funktiniert immer noch besser wie jede Eurer neuen Gabeln ) Lefty. 

Mein Tune LRS wieder aktiviert und komplettiert mit Milch, RR 1,85 und Sram XX Kassette 11-32.

Scheibenbremsen von KCNC 160mm vorn 140mm hinten. Die sind echt leicht. Mal sehen ob sie mich auch zum Stillstand bringen 

Weiter aufgebaut wird Schaltung und Bremse mit kompletter XX (die Teilchen habe ich ja schon das ganze Jahr gezüchtet und sind komplett). Ausgenommen die Kurbel, da kommt natürlich die C'dale Si zum Einsatz.

Gewicht fahrfertig wird dann irgendwo bei 8,XX liegen. Das wird ein Überraschungsei. 







[/url] Flash Hi Mod von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Speedskater (17. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ja die ist mittlerweile 10 Jahre alt und funktiniert immer noch besser wie jede Eurer neuen Gabeln )



Klugscheissmodus an/

besser als

/Klugscheissmodus aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. August 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Vielleicht an der Kirche, links vor dem Römer? Da war letztes Jahr noch etwas Platz.



Ach, da ist ne Kirche! Na, wenn sie nen Glockenturm hat, werde ich sie erkennen. Ich radle den Main runter und dann rechts die Fußgängerzone hoch. Falls Du mich siehst, bitte winken. Ich werde wohl das silberne Rad mit dem roten Klumpen im Hinterrad nehmen.


----------



## hawiro (17. August 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Klugscheissmodus an/
> 
> besser als
> 
> /Klugscheissmodus aus



In Hesse heisst des "besser wie". So wie in "besser wie geschnidde Brod".


----------



## Lupo (18. August 2012)

hawiro schrieb:


> In Hesse heisst des "besser wie". So wie in "besser wie geschnidde Brod".



ich bin für "besser als wie" weil doppeltgemoppelt hält besser


----------



## hawiro (18. August 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> ich bin für "besser als wie" weil doppeltgemoppelt hält besser



Yesss!


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2012)

Na Ihr habt Probleme 

So von Kotelettpfad und Co. zurück und nicht ausgepowert, ich denk ich werde auch mal zur BikeNight erscheihnen. Ich werde so starten, dass ich 19:30 an der Gerbermühle auf den Main treffe. Falls *@chaotenkind oder sonstwer *das noch liest. Ansonsten bin ich mal gespannt, ob man sich an der Kirche wirklich findet. Ich kann mir das irgendwie nicht wirklich vorstellen bei hunderten von Leuten 

Ach so, Eisbärentrikot habe ich keins an und bin mit meinem silbernen Caffein Hardtail unterwegs ...


----------



## Andreas (18. August 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ach, da ist ne Kirche! Na, wenn sie nen Glockenturm hat, werde ich sie erkennen. Ich radle den Main runter und dann rechts die Fußgängerzone hoch. Falls Du mich siehst, bitte winken. Ich werde wohl das silberne Rad mit dem roten Klumpen im Hinterrad nehmen.



Mich erkennt man (&frau) am Eisbärentrikot und am frisch renovierten Canyon.

@erdi: Schön dass Du auch dabei bist...


----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Mich erkennt man (&frau) am Eisbärentrikot und am frisch renovierten Canyon.
> 
> @erdi: Schön dass Du auch dabei bist...



OK, der einfachheithalber ziehe ich mich halt auch um und das Eisbärentrikot an 

Parkt doch irgendwo in der nähe der Gerbermühle und kommt auch da hin. Mit chaotenkind habe ich mich dort gerade telef. verabredet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2012)

Jepp, und ich nehme auch das Eisbärentrikot.
Speedskater kommt auch mit.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. August 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Mich erkennt man (&frau) am Eisbärentrikot und am frisch renovierten Canyon.
> 
> @erdi: Schön dass Du auch dabei bist...


Ja, jetzt hab ich's mal mitgemacht und kann mitreden, jedes Jahr auf's neue brauch ich's aber nicht!

Wir (Anett, Achim und ich) sind anschließend noch an den Main ins Ruderdorf und haben noch einen genommen. Von Euch wart am Schluß nix mehr zu sehen


----------



## Andreas (19. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, jetzt hab ich's mal mitgemacht und kann mitreden, jedes Jahr auf's neue brauch ich's aber nicht!
> 
> Wir (Anett, Achim und ich) sind anschließend noch an den Main ins Ruderdorf und haben noch einen genommen. Von Euch wart am Schluß nix mehr zu sehen



Mir ging es etwas zu langsam. Das war wieder eine komplett andere Strecke die viele Flaschenhälse hatte. Ich habe Euch auch nicht mehr gesehen. Wir sind dann gleich gegenüber aufs Äpplerfest gegangen und haben ein paar Sauergespritzte gezischt.


----------



## Alpacca (19. August 2012)

Hallo, ich war heute mal in Mömlingen und will mal meinen Senf dazu ablassen. Ich bin die 60km gefahren. Die gingen glücklicherweise schon 8.30 los, sonst wärs eklig geworden. Im Wald wars immer ganz angenehm, außerhalb weniger. Aber >90% führten durch den Wald. Ich habs mal sportlich versucht und war mit 2 Pausen ca. 3,5 Stunden unterwegs. Die Strecken fand ich gut, für mich ohnehin alles Neuland. Ein paar nette Trails waren dabei. Ausschilderung war überwiegend gut (abgesehen vom Startpunkt  ), ab und zu musste man sich an die Fahrschule erinnern ('wenn nicht anders angegeben, dann geradeaus'). Ich fand es war ne gelungene Veranstaltung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. August 2012)

Andreas schrieb:


> Mir ging es etwas zu langsam. Das war wieder eine komplett andere Strecke die viele Flaschenhälse hatte. Ich habe Euch auch nicht mehr gesehen. Wir sind dann gleich gegenüber aufs Äpplerfest gegangen und haben ein paar Sauergespritzte gezischt.



Ei, ei, wo bleibt denn da der nötige Ernst für eine solch wichtige Sache?!
Die Flaschenhälse konnte man schön für Balanceübungen nutzen. Da hat sich doch eine ältere Dame, während sie ihr Rad schob, über die an dieser Stelle fahrenden bzw. balancierenden, Leute beschwert. Wenn es so langsam vorwärts ginge, könne man doch nicht fahren. Konnte mir nicht verkneifen anzumerken, dass wenn sie dort nicht fahren kann, das noch lange nicht für andere gilt.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. August 2012)

Irgendwie hat mich das Wetter heute nicht so motiviert, also mal runter in den Keller und am Flash Hand angelegt ...
Bis mich fehlende Befestigungskits für die Bremse ausgebremst haben  Dachte ich nehm Unterlegscheiben und ne Titanschraube und gut is. Von wegen, habe dann festgestellt, dass es eben diese speziellen Befestigungskits gibt und braucht. So ist das halt wenn man bislang nur Magura kennt  

Also wieder Zwangspause ...

Für die Neugierigen gibt's hier ein paar *Bilder vom Aufbau.*


----------



## BlackTrek (26. August 2012)

uuuh, das ist ja echt nur ein Hauch von einer Bremsscheibe...


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> uuuh, das ist ja echt nur ein Hauch von einer Bremsscheibe...



Ja, ich bin auch gespannt ob die meine 0,81 Tonnen zum Stillstand bringen


----------



## x-rossi (27. August 2012)

810 kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2012)

Ha, OK hast recht hab nen Nuller vergessen


----------



## akisu (28. August 2012)

0,810 kg?


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. August 2012)

Schei§§ Mathematik, aber schöne Bremsscheiben! Schon mal an einen Wurfanker gedacht, nur so zur Sicherheit?


----------



## sonoma (29. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

fährt heute Abend jemand von Hanau Steinheim "Druckhaus" los? würde mich mal anschließen

Beste Grüße

Ingo der langsame


----------



## BlackTrek (29. August 2012)

Ich glaube schon, dass die Bremsscheibe einen zum Stillstand bringt. Ob die zu einem Kartoffelchip verwelkte Scheibe danach eine Weiterfahrt erlaubt, ist ja wieder eine andere Sache... <eg>


----------



## Bikeholic (30. August 2012)

sonoma schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> fährt heute Abend jemand von Hanau Steinheim "Druckhaus" los? würde mich mal anschließen
> 
> ...



Hätte fast klappen können, wenn ich es eher gesehen hätte. Frag das nächste mal einfach ein wenig früher, dann läßt es sich besser abstimmen. 


@alle: Hat jemand am Wochenende etwas geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (30. August 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @alle: Hat jemand am Wochenende etwas geplant?



Ich würde eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen, oder mit Herr Bikeholic zum Hahnenkamm radeln oder so ähnlich.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. August 2012)

Hört sich beides ganz gut an. Der Feldi könnte mir bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter auch ganz gut gefallen. Wäre allerdings nur Sonntag möglich.


----------



## HelixBonus (31. August 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin auch gespannt ob die meine 0,81 Tonnen zum Stillstand bringen



Nein bringen sie nicht. Jede Rennradbremse ist ein Anker dagegen.
Aber die sind halt so uuunheimlich leicht! 



x-rossi schrieb:


> 810 kg


----------



## Speedskater (31. August 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hört sich beides ganz gut an. Der Feldi könnte mir bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter auch ganz gut gefallen. Wäre allerdings nur Sonntag möglich.



Sonntag soll das Wetter besser sein, lass uns Sonntag eine Runde radeln.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. September 2012)

Dann laß uns heute mal telefonieren. 

Falls Du den Feldi-Guide gibst, hätte ich nur den Wunsch:

Ein Trailfeuerwerk der Extraklasse! Flowig, verblockt,  steinig, grobschottrig, technisch, kehrig, alles dabei was Spaß macht  und genau in der richtigen Mischung, um dauergrinsend durchzusurfen.  Garniert mit einer Portion extrem guter Landschaft und serviert mit  Sonnenschein.  

... sollte doch machbar sein, oder? 

Falls Du magst, könntest Du ja auch noch einen LMB machen. Möglicherweise hat ja noch jemand Interesse.


----------



## stefston (1. September 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann laß uns heute mal telefonieren.
> 
> Falls Du den Feldi-Guide gibst, hätte ich nur den Wunsch:
> 
> ...



ICH!!! Wann geht's los? 

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2012)

Ich werde mir dann mal was nettes für Morgen ausdenken.

Startzeit: frühstens um 10:00 spätestens um 11:00 Uhr, richte mich da nach euch.
Treffpunkt bei mir, oder irgendwo auf dem Weg zum Feldberg.

Ich zieht dann schon mal den Baron und die Gummikönigin auf das San Andreas .


----------



## stefston (1. September 2012)

Hi,

da ich heute Abend noch feiere, würde ich 11 Uhr präferieren.

Grüße
Stefan

PS: Bitte schreibe die genauen Details zum Treffpunkt und der Zeit hier in den Thread oder schicke mir eine E-Mail.


----------



## akisu (1. September 2012)

ich würde gern mitkommen, bin allerdings noch anfänger und so. bzw 11 uhr finde ich ne gute zeit


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2012)

Taunusrunde Morgen, ca. 70km 1600 hm

Startzeit um 10:50 bei mir. N50 13' 43" E8 46' 03"

@Stefston, ca. 11:40 oberhalb Friedrichsdorf. N50 16' 9" E8 37' 53"

ca. 12:00 Uhr Fußgängerbrücke an der Saalburg N50 16' 14" E8 34' 08"

Von dort geht es zum Feldberg, dann über diverse Trails abwärts, über Fuchstanz und Saalburg wieder zurück.
Altkönig können wir auch noch mitnehmen, wenn gewünscht.

@akisu, 12:00 Uhr Saalburg wäre für dich eine gute Einstiegsmöglichkeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (1. September 2012)

Super, werde da sein!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## akisu (1. September 2012)

saalburg ist nördlich von bad homburg oder?


----------



## Speedskater (1. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> saalburg ist nördlich von bad homburg oder?



Ja, wie kommst du Dort hin?


----------



## akisu (1. September 2012)

mit sbahn bis bad homburg und dann rad hin irgendwie? sind ca 8km. ich plan mal 45min ein. sbahn ist 11:15 in bad homburg.

kann mir jemand ne telefonnummer geben?


----------



## Speedskater (2. September 2012)

Dann Kannst Du auch nach Friedrichsdorf fahren und wir sammeln dich an der Kreutzung Köpperner Strasse, Sandelmühlweg ein. 
Dort sollten wir um ca. 11:30 Uhr sein.

Telefonnummer per PN


----------



## akisu (2. September 2012)

ok dann bin ich 11:30 dort


----------



## Speedskater (2. September 2012)

War um 18:30 wieder zuhause.
Bei mir waren es dann 78km und 1698 hm, Fahrtzeit 5:30 Stunden.
Durchschnitt 13,4 km/h, Max. Geschwindigkeit 51,2 km/h.

Ihr habt noch paar nette Trails verpasst.


----------



## stefston (2. September 2012)

Meine 66 km und 1700 Hm haben mir heute auch gereicht...

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Bikeholic (2. September 2012)

Geile Tour!  Danke fürs Guiden.

Waren um 19:30 Uhr, nach einer Dörnerpause wieder zu Hause.
Bei uns waren es dann 119 Km und 1415 Hm, Fahrtzeit 7:05 Stunden.
Durchschnitt 16,83 Km/H, Max. Geschwindigkeit 48,2 Km/H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (3. September 2012)

bin auch wieder gut zu hause angekommen. leider hat meine aufzeichnung versagt. daher gibts auch keine stats.

nun brauch ich erstmal urlaub von euch


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. September 2012)

Ich mag es rumpelig bergab! Nachdem mein Muskelkater (ja in den Schultern und Armen) langsam nachlässt.
War ne super Tour Armin!


----------



## Bikeholic (7. September 2012)

Tach zusammen!

nachdem das Wetter für das kommende WE super gemeldet ist, anbei mein Vorschlag für Samstag:

*DAS LUSTIGE HAHNENKAMM AUF UND AB Nr.2*

Mitfahrer gerne willkommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2012)

Bin auch noch hier, war letztes WE auch im Taunus, mein erster Besuch dieses Jahr, allerdings schon am Samstag und weniger trailig wie Ihr.

*@Bikeholic*, wann wirst Du/Ihr in etwa auf'm Kamm sein? Überlege auch mal durch die Rückersbacher hoch zu kommen, Hallo sagen, vllt ein trinken, bevor ich über den X11 und die Birkenheiner wieder Richting Heimat entschwinde.


----------



## Speedskater (7. September 2012)

Samstag passt bei mir nicht.
Sonntag ist günstiger.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, wann wirst Du/Ihr in etwa  auf'm Kamm sein? Überlege auch mal durch die Rückersbacher hoch zu  kommen, Hallo sagen, vllt ein trinken, bevor ich über den X11 und die  Birkenheiner wieder Richting Heimat entschwinde.


Werden wohl  irgend wann über die Mittagszeit dort sein. Vermutlich zwischen 11:30  Uhr und 13:30 Uhr. Können uns ja zusammentelefonieren oder wir sagen gleich 13:00 Uhr? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Speedskater schrieb:


> Samstag passt bei mir nicht.
> Sonntag ist günstiger.


Sonntag ist Kinzigtal Total da werden wir mal entspannt mitschraddeln und lecker futtern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefston (7. September 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Samstag passt bei mir nicht.
> Sonntag ist günstiger.



Dito!

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Erdi01 (8. September 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> oder wir sagen gleich 13:00 Uhr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, sagen wir gleich 13:00 oben auf'm Kamm  Und dann kannst'e mir mal zeigen wo der X11 lang geht. Habe ich irgendwie gerade nicht mehr auf'm Schirm. Schon ein bisschen her ...

Kinzigtal Total, wußte gar nicht das das ist. Hätte ich mich mal mehr beeilt, wäre das die richtige Jungfernfahrt für's Flash gewesen


----------



## Speedskater (8. September 2012)

Steht für Morgen irgendwas auf dem Programm?


----------



## Sabiii (10. September 2012)

Ingo, ich wünsch Dir gute Besserung! Hoffe, die Schmerzen sind erträglich!!!! 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Bikeholic (10. September 2012)

Danke Sabrina, geht schon. 

... shit happens! 

Was macht denn das Tria-Training?


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. September 2012)

Ja, ja, wenn man(n) selbst nicht das macht, was er anderen predigt, bzw. nicht mit dem Kopf bei der Sache ist (und das auch noch zweimal innerhalb von 3 Monaten).
25 Jahre auf dem Bike, hackt alles runter und dann sowas! Ich hoffe jetzt nur, dass diese ADFC-Marotte Geschichte ist und die Flossen beim Downhill künftig dort bleiben, wo sie hingehören!


----------



## Erdi01 (16. September 2012)

Spontane 2er Runde mit Lupo auf der Mö1, Abschluß schön im Eiskaffee am Kreisel. Hochinteressant was an so nem Tag da alles vorbei kommt ...

Für mich ein perfekter Tag 

Und danke Lupo für den Fahrdienst!


----------



## Bikeholic (16. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Spontane 2er Runde mit Lupo auf der Mö1, Abschluß schön im Eiskaffee am Kreisel. *Hochinteressant was an so nem Tag da alles vorbei kommt ...*
> 
> Für mich ein perfekter Tag
> 
> Und danke Lupo für den Fahrdienst!



Hurra Leben im Eisbärenforum!!! 

Erdi: Hochinteressant









... richtig geraten?


----------



## Lupo (16. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> Und danke Lupo für den Fahrdienst!



gerngeschehen aber kein ding, hast mich ja auch schon oft mitgenommen

mir hat die tour auch viel spass gemacht, war eigentlich die anspruchvollste aller geoparktouren die ich bis jetzt abgefahren bin!
und das eiscaffee am kreisel war in jeder hinsicht den besuch wert


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2012)

Na, da muss ich mich wohl demnächst mal anschließen, natürlich nur wegen einer schönen Tour!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Erdi: Hochinteressant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja auch, sogar der untere Smilie passt irgendwie. Da hat sich tatsächlich so ein Landei mit Rad vor unseren Augen überschlagen  Keine Ahnung wie und was der geschafft hat oder ob ne bessere Hälfte mit Stöckchen am Werk war  Aber die Knochen hat er heil gelassen ...

Apropos Knochen, was is'n mit Deim Schlüsselbein, hast "nur" so nem Rucksackverband oder steht ne OP an


----------



## Bikeholic (18. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja auch, sogar der untere Smilie passt irgendwie. Da hat sich tatsächlich so ein Landei mit Rad vor unseren Augen überschlagen  Keine Ahnung wie und was der geschafft hat oder ob ne bessere Hälfte mit Stöckchen am Werk war  Aber die Knochen hat er heil gelassen ...
> 
> Apropos Knochen, was is'n mit Deim Schlüsselbein, hast "nur" so nem Rucksackverband oder steht ne OP an



Danke der Nachfrage. Rucksackverband ja, der Rest wird Donnerstag nach dem Röntgen entschieden. Ist allerdings so oder so eine Sch...sache.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. September 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ist allerdings so oder so eine Sch...sache.


Das kann ich mir vorstellen :kotz: Gute Besserung weiterhin und halt mich auf dem Laufenden.

Ach und wenn Dich Deine bessere Hälfte weiter aufzieht oder nervt, schick Sie zu mir, ich kann mich wenigstens richtig wehren


----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das kann ich mir vorstellen :kotz: Gute Besserung weiterhin und halt mich auf dem Laufenden.


Danke für die Genesungswünsche. Habe heute erfahren das das Verheilen des Knochenmassacker sechs Wochen dauern kann. Damit ist zumindest meine Saison gelaufen. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach und wenn Dich Deine bessere Hälfte weiter aufzieht oder nervt, schick Sie zu mir, ich kann mich wenigstens richtig wehren


Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Also keine Züchtigungsmaßnahmen erforderlich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. September 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Schnurrt wie ein Kätzchen. Also keine Züchtigungsmaßnahmen erforderlich.



Gute Antwort, da du den Rucksackverband ab und zu mal abgenommen bekommen möchtest um dich einer Grundreinigung unterziehen zu können.

Tja, bei älteren Herren dauert die Heilung etwas länger als bei jungen Hüpfern.


----------



## Alpacca (20. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ja ein Weilchen abgetaucht. 2 Wochen ein langweiliges Seminar, aber auch ein paar Tage Urlaub auf dem Rad. Letzteres wollte ich auch mal nicht vorenthalten. Ich war ein paar Tage in den Dolomiten und bin mit nem Kumpel den Stoneman Trail gefahren. Es war landschaftlich und streckenmäßig echt stark. Aber auch mit viel aua verbunden. Ich hätte ab und zu gern ein Fully gehabt ... Plattformpedale auch, wenn du abschnittsweise nur noch ausklicken musst, dann nervts. Naja, nach 1500m Anstieg am Stück (auf immer schlechteren Wegen  ) fehlt einem eh der Saft für Spirenzchen. Ich war ja erstmalig in den Alpen und wusste nicht, was mich erwartet. Mein Kumpel ist schonmal Alpencross gefahren und auch so fitter als ich. Aber auch er meinte solche Anstiege waren neu für ihn. Man kann das ja in 1-3 Tagen fahren. Bei der 1 Tages Variante verpasst man aber einige schöne Sachen und es muss einfach nur brutal sein. Wir hatten 3 Tage und waren gut bedient.
Was man sich noch merken sollte: keine Tagestour nachmittags halb 4 starten, da kommt man erst ausgehungert gg. 11 an.  Das haben wir aber nicht aus Langeweile gemacht. Pünktlich ab dem Nachmittag unseres 3. Tages gabs den angekündigten Dauerregen und nen Temperatursturz um ca. 15°C. Ab 1.9. war dann alles über 2500m fein schneebedeckt.  Da wars das dann auch mit der Fahrerei. Aber den Stoneman Pokal gabs... zumindest für meinen Kumpel. Ich hatte keine Maucke die Startgebühr zu bezahlen.

So, zurück zur Gegenwart. Ist an diesem WE jemand mit dem Radel unterwegs? Ich habe mich erholt.


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2012)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag mal einen Ausritt in den Taunus machen.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Alpacca (22. September 2012)

Ich wär dabei, musst nur sagen wann und wo.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. September 2012)

Ich werde morgen wohl RTF in Dreieich fahren. Die erste und letzte dieses Jahr ...

Und heute habe ich's zu Ende gebracht ... 






[/url] Flash Custom von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Bin selber gerade total ge*FLASH*t, das Teil wie's da steht fahrfertig 7,95 Kg  Viel Spaß beim unterbeiten, falls es einer überhaupt versuchen will  Und falls es doch einer schafft, es hat noch Potenzial nach unten 

Die kompletten Bilder von Anfang bis Ende gibt's hier: *Klick Mich*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2012)

Sehr chick Erdi!

Ich habe mal einen LMB Eintrag für Morgen gemacht. Taunus Trail-Tour


----------



## BlackTrek (23. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und heute habe ich's zu Ende gebracht ...


----------



## Lupo (23. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> Und heute habe ich's zu Ende gebracht ...



und wann wird des zum ersten mal richtig dreckig gemacht? an MÖ1 denk


----------



## Bikeholic (23. September 2012)

das wort zum sonntag



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und heute habe ich's zu Ende gebracht ...


 Schick! 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl am Sonntag mal einen Ausritt in den Taunus machen.
> Wer kommt mit?


  ... ich nicht!


----------



## Alpacca (23. September 2012)

Wir waren etwas pannengebeutelt. Asche auf mein Haupt.  Nach ein paar Tagen Alpen mit 0-Ausfall hatte ich nicht damit gerechnet, dass mir ein paar Studen Taunus einen Platten und ne gerissene Kette bescheren und war dementsprechend nicht drauf eingestellt.  Besten Dank an Armin, der mir die Weiterfahrt mgl. gemacht hat.  Die Strecke war stark. Hab nicht gedacht, dass soviel Potenzial im Taunus steckt.


----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2012)

Danke Benno, es muss ja einen Sinn haben, dass ich einen Schlauch und ein Kettenschloss ca. 15.000 km und 150.000 hm spazieren fahre. 
Ich habe den Emergency Kit gleich wieder aufgefüllt.
Dem Barönchen habe ich noch bissel Latexpampe spendiert, jetzt ist er dicht.
Zur Strecke: da geht noch mehr, wir waren ja nicht mal auf dem Altkönig und die Flowtrails die ich immer nach Hause runterheiz usw.

 @Bikeholic, wir sind Trails gefahren die ich mit euch auch noch nicht gefahren bin. Da sind auch Trails dabei die Dir sicher gut gefallen.

Das "Wort zu Sonntag" gefällt mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. September 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, wir sind Trails gefahren die ich mit euch auch noch nicht gefahren bin. Da sind auch Trails dabei die Dir sicher gut gefallen.


Alles klar! Gebe mir Mühe schnell wieder gesund zu werden. ... bin allerdings gespannt ob das Gesundwerden oder das anschleißende wieder Fitwerden länger dauert.


Speedskater schrieb:


> Das "Wort zu Sonntag" gefällt mir.


Mir auch.


----------



## akisu (24. September 2012)

ich bin auch wieder vom gardasee zurück und würde gern nochmal von armin gequält werden (ob ich mir das wirklich gut überlegt habe?). ich hab das wochenende um den 6/7. oktober leider erst wieder zeit zum biken. bis dahin ist bikeholic vielleicht auch wieder fit 

am gardasee lag ich die meiste zeit faul in der sonne rum. kaum bin ich wieder hier, regnet es...


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, wir sind Trails gefahren die ich mit euch auch noch nicht gefahren bin. Da sind auch Trails dabei die Dir sicher gut gefallen.



Ich muss mal raus. Nächstes WE ist schlecht, aber die Woche um den 3. Oktober einschl. des anschließenden WEs habe ich Urlaub (eigentlich wollten wir Richtung Gardasee...eigentlich...)
Taunus wird gerne genommen, auch ohne Herrn Bikeholic.

 @_Erdi_: Nee, das werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht unterbieten, da hab ich Angst. Das Helius ist gerade am werden und damit komme ich nicht mal annähernd in diese Richtung.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> und wann wird des zum ersten mal richtig dreckig gemacht? an MÖ1 denk





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @_Erdi_: Nee, das werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht unterbieten, da hab ich Angst. Das Helius ist gerade am werden und damit komme ich nicht mal annähernd in diese Richtung.



Ja also Flash mit Helius zu vergleichen is auch seeeehr weit hergeholt. Und ich glaub das Flash wird auch nie Mö1 sehen  

Obwohl wenn ich sehe was der Geistenkranke mit seinem Flash bügelt,
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZt7QUQVSrg&feature=related"]UludaÄ ( Zirve ) KapÄ±'dan bisikletle iniÅ - YouTube[/nomedia],
frage ich mich schon "wer braucht eigentlich Fullys !?" 

Und verdammt nochmal, hört mir hier endlich auf mit Gardasee ... sch$$e, ich will da auch hin  ... Hey Anett, pack die Sachen, wir Zwei fahren hin


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2012)

moin moin,

wenn ich Urlaub bekommen würde, wär ich schon längst dort. :mad

Erdi, der ist doch ganz langsam da runter gejuckelt, unter bügeln verstehe ich was anderes.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja also Flash mit Helius zu vergleichen is auch seeeehr weit hergeholt.
> Und verdammt nochmal, hört mir hier endlich auf mit Gardasee ... sch$$e, ich will da auch hin  ... Hey Anett, pack die Sachen, wir Zwei fahren hin



Helius - Helium - Leicht, oder so, dachte ich. Nur nicht bei mir.

Bin am packen, uiuiui, das gibt Ärger...


----------



## akisu (25. September 2012)

nehmt mich auch mit! hier isses kalt und nass, ich will wieder zurück.


----------



## x-rossi (25. September 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Obwohl wenn ich sehe was der Geistenkranke mit seinem Flash bügelt,
> UludaÄ ( Zirve ) KapÄ±'dan bisikletle iniÅ - YouTube,
> frage ich mich schon "wer braucht eigentlich Fullys !?"


nichts gegen deine rosa brille! die steht dir wirklich immer besser, je tiefer du in deine midlife kriese kommst  - aber mit federweg am heck und einer variostütze wäre der da sicher nicht mit füßeabsetzen runter geschneckt


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> nichts gegen deine rosa brille! die steht dir wirklich immer besser, je tiefer du in deine midlife kriese kommst  - aber mit federweg am heck und einer variostütze wäre der da sicher nicht mit füßeabsetzen runter geschneckt



Danke das Du's für mich klarstellst 

Mit "Bügeln" habe ich keinenfalls die Geschwindigkeit gemeint, sondern vielmehr das der da überhaupt mit nem Hardtail rumjuckelt. ICH hätte da keinen Bock drauf und käme nie auf die Idee!

Übrings: meine (Rad)Brille hat 4 Wechselgläser ...

rosa-rot-orange, und die Welt ist gut 
schwarz, für alle Schwarzseher 
blau, wenn nichts mehr hilft 
klar, für den morgen danach


----------



## BlackTrek (26. September 2012)

Erdi, wie immer top ausgerüstet...

Aber so rosa Gläser hätten schon was. Die würde ich dann auch auf der Arbeit tragen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2012)

Mal was anderes:

In 5 Wochen startet der Winterpokal. Besteht Interesse?


----------



## akisu (27. September 2012)

details? klärst du uns auf (nicht das mit den bienen und blümchen)?


----------



## BlackTrek (27. September 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Mal was anderes:
> 
> In 5 Wochen startet der Winterpokal. Besteht Interesse?


Yep!


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> details? klärst du uns auf (nicht das mit den bienen und blümchen)?



... ist ein Ansporn für das Wintertraining und ein Winter-Trainigszeiten-Vergleich (einzel Personen und im Team).  Hier kannst Du sehen was passiert, auch wenn es die Seite vom letzten Jahr ist. MTB-News.de Winterpokal



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Yep!


----------



## akisu (27. September 2012)

danke für die erklärung. 

also mit sabiii könnte ich vielleicht mithalten. aber auf solche fahrzeiten wie ihr komme ich ja nicht einmal im jahr.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/207

aber vielleicht ist das wirklich mal ein ansprun. dazu brauche ich wohl erstmal noch ein paar dickere sachen


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. September 2012)

Ok, ich bin dabei. Nikolai wird wohl nächste Woche fertig (irgendwie muss frau ja den Urlaub rumbringen) und das soll ja u.a. das Winterrad werden.
Noch wer?


----------



## akisu (28. September 2012)

wenn euer team nicht voll wird mache ich als 5tes rad am wagen mit


----------



## Bikeholic (28. September 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> wenn euer team nicht voll wird mache ich als 5tes rad am wagen mit


----------



## Alpacca (28. September 2012)

Moin, Winterpokal kann, muss aber nicht. Wenn noch Einer fehlt, dann würd ich mitmachen. Es kann halt sein, dass ich ab Dezember auch öfters mal wochenends arbeiten muss. Daher lass ich auch gerne Anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. September 2012)

Ich werde wohl wieder mit meinen Triathleten ein Team machen, wir haben einen 7. Platz zu verteidigen. Wenn ich nur den Weg zu Arbeit und Zurück rechne sind das schon ca. 800 Punkte ohne mich auf dem Heimweg zu verfahren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. September 2012)

Streber!


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich morgen mit Radeln aus?


----------



## Alpacca (30. September 2012)

Wenn einer nen Vorschlag für ne kleine Runde (bis ca. 4h) hat, dann wär ich dabei. Für mehr fehlt mir Zeit und Kraft, da ich gestern mit dem RR unterwegs war.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2012)

Rüsselseuche, mit allem was so dazugehört (Neben- und Stirnhöhlen). Mehr als mal zur Wache fahren ist diese Woche nicht drin.

Naja, dafür ist zumindest die Speedhub schon mal eingespeicht fürs Nikolai. Wenn fahren schon nicht so geht wie frau es gerne hätte, dann zumindest gemütliches schrauben.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2012)

Wie schauts eigentlich morgen mit Radeln aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (4. Oktober 2012)

dann mache ich mal weiter. wie schauts mit radeln am we aus? aktueller wetterbericht meint sonntag regnet es nicht


----------



## mtbFritz (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo ihr fleissigen topfit'en Biker. Mein MTB ist schon ziemlich verstaubt, so wie ich hoffentlich noch nicht.Ich schaue mal wieder öfters hier rein. Fritz


----------



## loti (12. Oktober 2012)

Wenn jemand mal nach Dreieich kommen will.
Hier ein weiteres Angebot - schon diesen Sonntag, 14.10.
Hallo Zusammen,
Bis auf weiteres jeden Sonntag (vorläufig bis zum 24.2.2013):
MTB-Sonntagstreff
Treffpunkt: Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Start: 10.00 Uhr
Dauer: ca. 2 1/2 Std.
Streckenlänge: ca. 40 km, ca. 200 hm
Streckeurch den Kreis Offenbach und Umgebung
Tourenleitung: Nach Absprache am Start
ADFC-Einstufung: 5 Sterne
siehe auch ADFC-Internetseite:
http://www.adfc-dreieich.de/cms_select.php?ID=317
Grüße
loti


----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> dann mache ich mal weiter. wie schauts mit radeln am we aus? aktueller wetterbericht meint sonntag regnet es nicht



gugg mal hier dürfte für dich interessant sein

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9966834&postcount=3511


----------



## akisu (13. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> gugg mal hier dürfte für dich interessant sein
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9966834&postcount=3511


dieses wochenende bin ich leider nicht in frankfurt


----------



## Uni560 (13. Oktober 2012)

loti: was bedeutet denn "5 Sterne Tour"?
Interesse besteht für die Zukunft, leider morgen nicht, da ich da auf einem andern Event bin.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2012)

Eigentlich wollten wir heute "Breuberg1" antesten. Wurde krankheitsbedingt aber nix. Habe nun seit ewigen Zeiten mal den Rodgau Rundweg inspiziert ...







[/url] C'dale Flash von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Hatte seit dem Flashaufbau so ein Rasselgeräusch beim fahren ??? jetzt hatte ich es dann endlich auch mal gefunden. Die Speichen des HR waren dermaßen locker, das man manche Speichennippel sogar per Hand drehen konnte  Das hatte ich auch noch nicht, aber der Tune LRS war halt auch schon länger nicht mehr verbaut. 

Apro pos Tune, habe meinem Flash noch ein Tune Komm-Vor Sattel gegönnt. Der Name ist tatsächlich Programm, habe auf noch keinem bequemeren Sattel gesessen wie auf dem "Carbonbrett" und wieder staunt der Man(n)  Der Sattel federt einfach alles weg  Die Kombination aus Flash Carbon, Ritchey Carbonstütze und besagtem Tune Sattel bietet in der Summe erstaunlichen Fahrkomfort, hätte ich nie vom nem Hardtail in der Form erwartet  

Ach, und ganz nebenbei hat der 97g-Sattel weitere 80 in der Flashbilanz in Luft aufgelöst  






[/url] Tune Komm-Vor 97g von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## loti (14. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Uni560,
der ADFC hat eine Skala für den Schwierigkeitsgrad von Touren.
Bei 5-Sternen bedeutet das:
Schwierigkeit: ***** 5 Sterne: Streckenlänge normalerweise 80 bis 150 Kilometer, teilweise mit großen Höhenunterschieden. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 17 bis 22 km/h, das heißt mindestens Tempo 23 in der Ebene. 
Bis demnächst
loti


----------



## akisu (15. Oktober 2012)

40 km und 200 hm klingt im ersten moment nicht so schwer.


----------



## Uni560 (16. Oktober 2012)

loti: danke .. 23km/h auf 40km und 200hm müssten eigentlich gehen. Ich werds dann wohl mal probieren.

Erdi01: Ist der Rodgau Rundweg gut fahrbar? Viele Kreuzungen mit anderem Verkehr?
Bräuchte halt einfach mal ne Allwetter-Fahrrunde im Herbst/Winter mitm Hardtail, habe aber keine Lust soviele Straßen kreuzen zu müssen. (Schwer zu finden hier im Gebiet, aber man kanns ja mal versuchen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2012)

Helius ist fertig. Mal sehen ob das Spacertürmchen bleibt, allerdings steh ich nicht so auf Sattelüberhöhung.
Gewogen ist es noch nicht, gefühlt dürfte es so 13,5 kg haben.
Bin es bislang nur 8 km gefahren, aber nächste Woche bin ich in Kassel zur Fortbildung, da kommt es mit und wird ausgiebig getestet.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Oktober 2012)

Sehr hübsch, ich frage mich nur wie Du es immer wieder schaffst so schwere Bikes mit Rahmengröße XS aufzubauen.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2012)

@Uni560, ja der ist gut fahrbar. Man muß zwar auch einige Straßen queren, aber man muß auf keiner fahren, bzw. auf keiner wo verkehr wäre.

 @Chaotenkind, mit dem Gewicht hat Speedskater irgendwo recht, aber wenn's Dir so taugt ist ja alles gut ...


----------



## Uni560 (18. Oktober 2012)

@Erdi01: Das ist klasse. Von der Distanz ist es auch genau die Strecke die ich mir vorgestellt hatte.


----------



## akisu (18. Oktober 2012)

schickes rad und vor allem blau 

ich denke mal der kleinere rahmen macht am ende auch nur 500g aus. liegt bestimmt an den schweren reifen


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2012)

akisu schrieb:


> schickes rad und vor allem blau
> 
> ich denke mal der kleinere rahmen macht am ende auch nur 500g aus. liegt bestimmt an den schweren reifen



Meistens sind die Fahrer eines XS-Rades auch wesentlich leichter als die Fahrer eines XL-Rades, wodurch man bei der Wahl der Komponenten Gewicht sparen kann und trotzdem für das entsprechende Fahrergewicht ein haltbares Bike bekommt.


----------



## akisu (18. Oktober 2012)

vielleicht gibt es aber auch xs-rad fahrer mit schweren knochen, die dadurch viel mehr wiegen 

leichte komponenten kosten leider auch mehr geld und haben teilweise einen höheren verschleiß. ka vielleicht ist das der grund? meins wiegt auch 13,5 kg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Meistens sind die Fahrer eines XS-Rades auch wesentlich leichter als die Fahrer eines XL-Rades, wodurch man bei der Wahl der Komponenten Gewicht sparen kann und trotzdem für das entsprechende Fahrergewicht ein haltbares Bike bekommt.



Ich habe mit 50% Sicherheitszuschlag kalkuliert. Also der Rahmen wiegt mit Dämpfer ca. 3,2 kg. Die dreifarbige Pulverbeschichtung trägt nicht wirklich zur Gewichtsminimierung bei. Der Sattelfahrstuhl haut Gewichtsmäßig auch rein, aber zumindest brauchte ich nur eine Länge von 350 mm. Ratze Fatze Atlas Komponenten sind auch nicht Leichtbau. Aber schön! Durch Lenker kürzen konnte ich aber ein paar Gramm sparen. Und meine italienische Zicke ist auch relativ leicht. Ok, 180er Scheiben wären nicht unbedingt nötig gewesen. Kettenführung mit Bashguard wiegt leider, ist jedoch ein Muß. Ich mag  weder Kettengerassel noch Zahnverlust am KB. Am AM hat er mir schon  gute Dienste geleistet.
Bei den 120er Gabeln hat man keine große Auswahl, aber die XM von DT Swiss ist ziemlich leicht. Dazu zarte Schweizer 400g Felgen und  eidgenössische 1,8/1,7er Speichen.
Naja, die Reifen. Aber ich wollte die unbedingt mal ausprobieren. Und 630g sind noch vertretbar.

Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen rechtzeitig Feierabend habe damit ich noch im Laden vorbeizufahren kann um die Fuhre mal an die Waage zu hängen. Mal sehen wie weit das tatsächliche Gewicht vom gefühlten Gewicht entfernt ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich habe mit 50% Sicherheitszuschlag kalkuliert.


Im ganze Lebbe nett, da sind mindestens 150% einkalkuliert. Damit kannst *DU* ein Drop aus'm 2. Stock machen  

OK, lieber nett ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde Morgen das schöne Wetter nutzen und eine Runde radeln.
Wie wäre es mit Taunus?
Wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## akisu (21. Oktober 2012)

bin etwas spät wach geworden


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Oktober 2012)

Lupo und ich sind heute die GeoPark Breuberg Runde abgefahren. Die ist soweit ganz OK, kommt aber nicht an Mö1 heran. Im Anschluß Kaffee und Kuchen durfte auch nicht fehlen, heute aber in etwas anderer Form, als Zwiebelkuchen und Federweiser in der Groß Umscher Winzergesossenschaft 

Paar Impressionen im Tour-Album


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Im ganze Lebbe nett, da sind mindestens 150% einkalkuliert. Damit kannst *DU* ein Drop aus'm 2. Stock machen
> 
> OK, lieber nett ...



Das ist ein Tourenfully! Keine Drops über das 1. OG hinaus.
Bin gestern nach Dienstende noch schnell mal im Laden vorbei um es wiegen zu lassen. Tja, was soll ich sagen, das Krafttraining hat die Bi- und Trizepswaage verstellt. Radl hat 14,2 kg (mit ein bißchen Dreck). Kam mir beim Hochheben leichter vor. Naja, was solls. Rollen tut es gut und die Reifen haben einen erstklassigen Seitenhalt.
Die ersten Hüpfer hat es auch schon überstanden, mal sehen wie es sich nächste Woche auf den Trails rund um den Herkules schlägt.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Oktober 2012)

Tach zusammen, 

wollte mich auch mal wieder melden. Meine Genesung schreitet so langsam voran, so dass ich ab November wieder ins GA-Training einsteigen kann. 

Langsam reicht es mir auch mit der Radabstinenz. Werde ab November wieder am Wochenende kleinere Ausfahrten anbieten, die sicherlich für die meisten von Euch fahrbar sein sollten, gerade auch weil ich die letzten 7 Wochen mit meinem Genesungsprozess beschäftigt war.

Laut dem Wetterbericht kommt auch direkt nächstes WE der Winteranfang. Deshalb mache ich jetzt auch mal den ersten Schritt und habe das erste Winterpokal-Team 
*
EISBÄREN 1 *vom 05.11.2012 bis zum 31.03.2013

eröffnet. Einen Platz darf ich Chaotenkind freihalten, doch drei Plätze sind noch frei. Wer möchte kann sich gerne eintragen. 

Mitstreiter sind gerne wollkommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Oktober 2012)

... gebucht!

@Chaotenkind: 

 @BlackTrak:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ist ein Tourenfully! Keine Drops über das 1. OG hinaus.
> Radl hat 14,2 kg (mit ein bißchen Dreck).



Ich habe gerade noch mal mein San Andreas gewogen.
Das ist der schwere Bock mit 180/150mm Federweg, 2,5kg Gabel, 203/185mm Bremsscheiben, Atlas Kurbel, 50er Diabolus Vorbau, 2.3er Baron, 2.2er Gummi Königin, womit man zügig bergab fahren kann.
Das Bike hat 14,5 kg, ich frage mich was macht Dein Bike so schwer.


----------



## loti (23. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ingo,
ich probiere mal dieses Jahr ein Eisbären-Dreieich-Team zu gründen. Das sollte eigentlich klappen. Wir haben genug Verrückte, die wie ich den ganzen Winter durchfahren.
Wegen der Mehrtagestouren 2013 melde ich mich in den nächsten Tagen. Es wird terminlich schon etwas eng, da ich im März 14 Tag Zypern-Radtour, im Mai 12 Tage Zentralmassiv-Radtour, im Juli 10 Tage von Dreieich zum Bodensee und im September 14 Tage eine Transsylvanien-Radtour mache.
Aber ein Wochenende für den Eselweg sollte schon noch drin sein. 
Wobei mir der Rheinsteig in Verbindung mit dem Baybachtal und der Ehrbachklamm auch  noch vorschwebt. Diese Tour lässt sich aber nur kurzfristig planen, da braucht man 14 Tage Trockenheit vorher.
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Oktober 2012)

Hi Lothar,

schade das Du dieses Jahr auf eigenen Eisbärenwegen unterwegs bist. Schließlich warst Du bislang immer der Turbo für unser Team. ... mir wird fehlen, Dich auf der einen Seite der Team-Zeitenerfassungstabelle (Teamwertung) zu sehen und den Rest des Teams auf der anderen. 

Dein Plan für 2013 hört sich bislang ganz interessant an. Mal sehen wenn der Plan final steht, vielleicht klappt es ja mal damit bei Dir mitzufahren. 

Übrigens der Rheinsteig soll mit seinen 310,2 km und 5163 hm sehr anstrengend sein und ich frage mich noch immer, wo auf diesem überschaubaren Stück von Bonn bis Wiesbaden die 310 Km zusammenkommen. 

Für 2013 habe ich bislang nur den Rennsteig und evt. meine Klassik-Tauber Jagsttal-Runde auf dem Plan. Alles weitere wird dann kurzfristiger geplant, wobei ich sicherlich den ein oder anderen Klassiker wieder aufleben lassen möchte. Das alles ist für mich als ausgewiesenen Schön-Wetter-Fahrer eben immer auch ein Stück wetterabhängig.

Doch bis dahin muß ich erst mal wieder fit werden.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Oktober 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Übrigens der Rheinsteig soll mit seinen 310,2 km und 5163 hm sehr anstrengend sein und ich frage mich noch immer, wo auf diesem überschaubaren Stück von Bonn bis Wiesbaden die 310 Km zusammenkommen.
> 
> Für 2013 habe ich bislang nur den Rennsteig und evt. meine Klassik-Tauber Jagsttal-Runde auf dem Plan.



Du erinnerst Dich aber noch an den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig, da wurden auch aus wenigen km Luftlinie ganz viele km auf und ab.

Wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt bin ich beim Rennsteig dabei.
Und die 2. August-Hälfte Alpencross mit einer Woche Gardasee muss auch sein.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Du erinnerst Dich aber noch an den Saar-Hunsrück-Steig, da wurden auch aus wenigen km Luftlinie ganz viele km auf und ab.



Ups, ja genau, da war doch etwas. Hast recht! ... soll auf jeden Fall ein Klopper sein und ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob der überhaupt ohne Dampfwadeln fahrbar ist. 




Speedskater schrieb:


> Wenn es bei mir zeitlich passt bin ich beim Rennsteig dabei.



 ... wir werden das vermutlich an einem verlängertem Wochenende machen. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Und die 2. August-Hälfte Alpencross mit einer Woche Gardasee muss auch sein.



Das könnte mir auch gefallen! Wir können bei unserer nächsten gemeinsamen Runde ja mal darüber sprechen.


----------



## karsten13 (24. Oktober 2012)

Eben zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auf dem Feldi gewesen 







Musste dabei dann doch wieder an KillerN denken, der uns heute vor 4 Jahren verlassen hat.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade noch mal mein San Andreas gewogen.
> Das ist der schwere Bock mit 180/150mm Federweg, 2,5kg Gabel, 203/185mm Bremsscheiben, Atlas Kurbel, 50er Diabolus Vorbau, 2.3er Baron, 2.2er Gummi Königin, womit man zügig bergab fahren kann.
> Das Bike hat 14,5 kg, ich frage mich was macht Dein Bike so schwer.



Es sind der Rahmen mit seinen 3,2 kg, die Kefü mit Bashguard und der Sattelfahrstuhl (und die Schaltbox, der schwere Schaltgriff, und...).
Beim Vorbesitzer hatte es mit Kettenschaltung und ohne Sattelfahrstuhl 14,4 kg, von daher kann ich mit dem jetzigen Gewicht ganz zufrieden sein. Leichter ginge schon noch, auf den Sattelfahrstuhl und den Bashguard verzichten, leichtere Reifen und Felgen verbauen sowie ein paar Aluteile gegen Plasteteile tauschen würde wohl so 1,5 Kilo bringen.
Allerdings sind die Reifen Klasse. Es war die Tage doch recht feucht in den Kasseler Wäldern. Trotzdem kein Rutschen auf Laub, Steinen, Wurzeln und Holzstufen auf den Trails rund um den Herkules. Vor allem die Holzstufen waren wirklich glitschig. Da nehme ich dieses Mehrgewicht gerne in Kauf.
Übrigens, ne Atlas Kurbel habe ich auch!


----------



## wissefux (26. Oktober 2012)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Musste dabei dann doch wieder an KillerN denken, der uns heute vor 4 Jahren verlassen hat.



uups, doch schon vorgestern ... hab die ganze zeit irgendwie dran gedacht, dachte aber, es sei der 26. gewesen


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2012)

Nabend zusammen,

wer sich gerne noch in der Gruppe zum Wintersport motivieren möchte kann sich gerne eintragen, es sind noch Plätze frei.

 @_Blacky_: Hast Du noch eine Idee wer mitmachen möchte?



Bikeholic schrieb:


> *EISBÄREN 1 *vom 05.11.2012 bis zum 31.03.2013
> 
> Mitstreiter sind gerne wollkommen.


----------



## loti (27. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Ingo,
mein Team "Eisbären Dreieich" ist komplett. Einer muß sich noch anmelden, aber das kriege auch noch hin. Jetzt hat sich eine weitere Interessentin gemeldet. Die würde ich an Euch verweisen, wenn Ihr das wollt.
Dann wärst Du der einzige Mann im Team.
Noch ne Frage:
Wann wolltest Du den Rennsteig fahren -ungefähres Datum?
Grüße
loti
PS: Für den 5.11. plane ich Winterpokal-Einstiegs-Tour zum Wellmann nach Gunderhausen. Abfahrt 17 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Oktober 2012)

Wie schauts morgen mit Biken aus?

Im Tanus ist Rohloff-Wetter, wer hat Lust auf Schnee?


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Nabend zusammen,
> 
> wer sich gerne noch in der Gruppe zum Wintersport motivieren möchte kann sich gerne eintragen, es sind noch Plätze frei.
> 
> @_Blacky_: Hast Du noch eine Idee wer mitmachen möchte?



Fährt LimitedEdition eigentlich noch? Hab schon ewig nix mehr von ihr gehört.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2012)

loti schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich eine weitere Interessentin gemeldet. Die würde ich an Euch verweisen, wenn Ihr das wollt.


Nur zu, sie ist herzlich willkommen und kann sich gerne bei uns eintragen.  ... und wenn Du noch jemanden haben solltest, ein Platz wäre nach deiner Interessentin noch frei.



loti schrieb:


> Dann wärst Du der einzige Mann im Team.


... hm, ob ich damit wohl klarkomme .... ?  



loti schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage:Wann wolltest Du den Rennsteig fahren -ungefähres Datum?
> Grüße
> loti



Den Rennsteig werden wir vermutlich an einem verlängertem Wochenende fahren. Termin habe ich noch keinen festgemacht, doch vermutlich am 09.-12.05.2012 / ohne Gewähr). Kommt eben auch auf das Wetter an. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen mit Biken aus?
> 
> Im Tanus ist Rohloff-Wetter, wer hat Lust auf Schnee?



Wäre auch mit Kettenschaltung interessiert doch bei mir entscheidet sich erst am Freitag, in wie weit ich wieder trainieren darf. Wird vermutlich nur flach und GA1 sein, doch selbst darauf freue ich mich.  Habe greade gestern an unsere letztjährigen Weihnachtsmarktaufahrten gedacht. Frankfurt und Altenstadt haben mir gut gefallen. Vielleicht bekommen wir dieses Jahr ja auch irgend etwas hin!



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Fährt LimitedEdition eigentlich noch? Hab schon ewig nix mehr von ihr gehört.


Habe auch schon eine ganze Weile nix mehr gehört. Speedskater könnte bestimmt etwas wissen.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. November 2012)

*@Alle*: In unserem Winterpokal-Team sind noch Plätze frei! ... wer sich sich also gerne dazugesellen möchte ist herzlich willkommen!

*Winterpokak bitte hier eintragen* 






loti schrieb:


> Jetzt hat sich eine weitere Interessentin gemeldet. Die würde ich an Euch verweisen, wenn Ihr das wollt.


 Lothar, bislang hat sich niemand gemeldet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2012)

So hibbelich wie Du gerade bist, rockst Du das Team doch alleine. Der Nachholbedarf muss doch gestillt werden!


----------



## BlackTrek (2. November 2012)

Hm, noch zwei Plätze frei in Eisbären I...

Was ist denn eigentlich dies Jahr mit Bad Offenbach?


----------



## Lupo (3. November 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Hm, noch zwei Plätze frei in Eisbären I...
> 
> Was ist denn eigentlich dies Jahr mit Bad Offenbach?



zuerst wollt ich garnicht, hab mich aber jetzt schon beim erdi angemeldet


----------



## Angsthase 62 (3. November 2012)

Wenn ihr noch zwei Plätze frei habt im WP meld ich mich doch gleich mal an.
Komme zwar nicht direkt aus eurer Gegend, aber das dürfte ja egal sein.


LG Angsthase62


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2012)

Lupo schrieb:


> zuerst wollt ich garnicht, hab mich aber jetzt schon beim erdi angemeldet



Das ging mir ähnlich, wollte auch erst garnicht, habe dann das *Retrobild* von vor sechs oder sieben Jahren?! gesehen und spontan gedacht: "Das Team müßte man mal wieder aufleben lassen" ... gedacht, und binnen 24 Stunden zum Leben erweckt und mit Jan, einem Traingspartner von Andreas auch gleich von Anfang an komplett.

*Eisbären reloaded​*

Und mit 5 Man(n) wird man ja vielleicht den radmäßig ausgehungerten Bikeholic im Zaum halten können 

*@Bikeholic*, wie schaut's aus, hat der Doc endlich mal grünes Licht gegeben ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (3. November 2012)

Tja, 
unser Mädel hat es sich anders überlegt. Sie wollte nur bei mir mitmachen. Ich frage morgen bei meiner Tour, da sollte sich noch jemand überreden lassen.
Grüße loti
PS: Jetzt haben wir drei Teams, wie in besten Eisbären-Zeiten.


----------



## BlackTrek (3. November 2012)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch zwei Plätze frei habt im WP meld ich mich doch gleich mal an.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. November 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So hibbelich wie Du gerade bist, rockst Du  das Team doch alleine. Der Nachholbedarf muss doch gestillt werden!


 ... mal sehen! Habe in der Zwangsruhephase festgestellt, dass es auch noch andere Dinge als nur Biken gibt. 



Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch zwei Plätze frei habt im WP meld ich mich doch gleich mal an.
> Komme zwar nicht direkt aus eurer Gegend, aber das dürfte ja egal sein.
> 
> 
> LG Angsthase62








 Herzlich willkommen im Team! 



loti schrieb:


> Tja,
> unser Mädel hat es sich anders überlegt. Sie wollte nur bei mir mitmachen.


... schon klar Du Womaniser! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






loti schrieb:


> Ich frage morgen bei meiner Tour, da sollte sich noch jemand überreden lassen.
> Grüße loti


Gerne, ein Plätzchen ist noch frei.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, wie schaut's aus, hat der Doc endlich mal grünes Licht gegeben ?!


 Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Doch nur Asphalt ohne Erschütterungen. Dann also mal ab auf das Rennrad, soll ja auch Spaß machen. Siehe hier ->  _*[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0&feature=player_embedded"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]*_


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. November 2012)

Angsthase 62 schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch zwei Plätze frei habt im WP meld ich mich doch gleich mal an.
> Komme zwar nicht direkt aus eurer Gegend, aber das dürfte ja egal sein.
> 
> 
> LG Angsthase62



Hallo Antje,

willkommen im Team! Und außerdem sind ja ab und zu in deiner Gegend unterwegs.

Ich freue mich.

LG
Anett


----------



## Speedskater (4. November 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Doch nur Asphalt ohne Erschütterungen. Dann also mal ab auf das Rennrad, soll ja auch Spaß machen. Siehe hier ->  _*Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube*_



Das ist mal konkret krass Alder...
Ich glaub ich muss meine Bikes auch mit WD40 reinigen...

Ich denke Asphalt mit einem fluffigen Fully ist für deine Schulter besser als mit so einem steifer Bock.


----------



## loti (4. November 2012)

Ja Ingo,
so ist das mit den Frauen. Sie sind manchmal eigen, aber das kennst Du ja.
Aber damit Du zufrieden bist, habe ich eine neue Frau für euer Team gewonnen.
Andrea wird sich bei Euch anmelden.
Grüße
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (4. November 2012)

loti schrieb:


> Andrea wird sich bei Euch anmelden.



Hey super! Dann sind wir gerade noch rechtzeitig komplett!


----------



## Bikeholic (4. November 2012)

loti schrieb:


> Aber damit Du zufrieden bist, habe ich eine neue Frau für euer Team gewonnen.
> Andrea wird sich bei Euch anmelden.
> Grüße
> loti


 Hey Lothar das ist ja spitze! Dann sind wir ja doch noch kurz vor Anpfiff komplett geworden.  Danke für die Unterstützung.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das ist mal konkret krass Alder...
> Ich glaub ich muss meine Bikes auch mit WD40 reinigen...



... so gut wie das kompetent wirkende Reinigungspersonal am Ende des Films bekommst Du das sicherlich nicht hin.  



Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich denke Asphalt mit einem fluffigen Fully ist für deine Schulter besser als mit so einem steifer Bock.


 Genauso wird es wohl auch kommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. November 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... schon klar Du Womaniser!



..sagt derjenige, welcher selbst 3 Mädels im Team hat!


----------



## BlackTrek (5. November 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ..sagt derjenige, welcher selbst 3 Mädels im Team hat!


Ich dachte, es wären jetzt 4?


----------



## loti (6. November 2012)

Trotz des Sch...wetters sind wir gut in den Winterpokal eingestiegen.
*Eisbären Dreieich*

Die Mitglieder des Teams Eisbären Dreieich haben 7 Einheiten mit einer Gesamtdauer von 743 Minuten (12:23 h) eingetragen. 
Diese Einträge sind insgesamt 48 Punkte wert.
Eisbären Dreieich befindet sich damit momentan auf dem 6. Platz des Teamrankings.
Hier ein Bild von unserer Start-Tour zu Wellmann am 5.11.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. November 2012)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich dachte, es wären jetzt 4?



Stimmt! Hatte mich vergessen.


----------



## Alpacca (6. November 2012)

OK, ihr seit vollzählig, das ist gut. Ich hatte mich ja angeboten. Nachdem mich in den letzten Tagen sämtliche Fahrzeuge die ich hier vor Ort habe verließen - MTB, RR und Auto - war ich etwas gefrustet und hab nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Sry, dafür (also fürs halb 'ja' sagen und dann abtauchen).
Immerhin ist das MTB schon wieder fahrfähig.


----------



## Angsthase 62 (7. November 2012)

Werde gleich mal eine kleine Anzahl von Punkten im WP eintragen.

 @Chaotenkind
vielleicht klappt das zusammen Fahren ja mal auf diese Weise. Ich würde ja auch mal in euerm Revier zum Wildern kommen. Mal sehen ob es klappt

Gruß Angsthase


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2012)

Alpacca schrieb:


> OK, ihr seit vollzählig, das ist gut. Ich hatte mich ja angeboten. Nachdem mich in den letzten Tagen sämtliche Fahrzeuge die ich hier vor Ort habe verließen - MTB, RR und Auto - war ich etwas gefrustet und hab nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut. Sry, dafür (also fürs halb 'ja' sagen und dann abtauchen).
> Immerhin ist das MTB schon wieder fahrfähig.


Nicht schlimm! Habe außerdem im Taunus-Forum gelesen, dass Du dein Rad überstrapaziert hast.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2012)

Nach 3 Wochen (2 Wochen erkältet), das erste mal wieder auf dem Rad und als ich da so vor mich hin gedrödelt bin, ist mir doch tatsächlich die Zukunft erschienen  ... oder war das doch nur ein verspäteter Fieberschub 

*AUGUST 2013 ... *







[/url] sapper ... von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2012)

Aha, Alpencross mit was neuem von Cannondale, oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aha, Alpencross mit was neuem von Cannondale, oder?



Alpen, ja möcht ich schon ...
Jekyll, ja möcht ich auch ... bis vorn paar Minuten ... 

21:55 vom Verkäufer im Bikemarkt eingestellt
22:08 endeckt 
22:10 Erstkontakt ...
22:17 ... DEAL !!!

So flott habe ich noch nie ein Geschäft getätigt! 

Tja ... nix ist vergänglicher wie mein Geschwätz/Bild von gestern


----------



## x-rossi (13. November 2012)

also bist du jetzt stolzer besitzer eines weiteren, innovativen cannondales ABER möchtest 2013 doch nicht mehr in die alpen


----------



## Andreas (13. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Alpen, ja möcht ich schon ...
> Jekyll, ja möcht ich auch ... bis vorn paar Minuten ...
> 
> 21:55 vom Verkäufer im Bikemarkt eingestellt
> ...



Glückwunsch!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2012)

Ist es kein Jekyll geworden, oder heißt das, du möchtest keins mehr weil du nun eins hast?

Auf alle Fälle Glückwunsch zum Neuerwerb, welches es auch ist. Aber in jedem Fall Cannondale, oder?


----------



## Speedskater (13. November 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike.

Wir wollen Bilder sehen!


----------



## Erdi01 (13. November 2012)

Hmm ... schon wieder ein Fieberschub 

Auf so ein "Rize"Model in Large, Carbonausführung und weiß warte ich schon seit Monaten. Nix, nirgens, weder in den ganzen Ebay-Welten, noch auf den I-net Marktplätzen oder sonstwo ist eins aufgetaucht. Plötzlich, gestern abend, hier im IBC Markt war's soweit  Und ehrlich gesagt, es ist mir sogar lieber wie ein neues Jekyll oder Trigger. Ich mag diese 2in1 Dämpfer der neuen Cannondalemodelle nicht wirklich. Die sind mir zu "speziell", wenn was ist, einfach mal ein anderen Dämpfer reinhängen ist da nicht. Mal abgesehen davon das die mit um die 600g auch noch sackeschwer sind.

OK, auf so ne pornorote Bereifung werde ich wohl verzichten, aber sonst wird's schon so in etwa aussehen ... HAAAALO, alle Augen auf's Rad  ... genaugenommen wird alles, bis auf die Kurbelgarnitur, 1zu1 vom Propheten übernommen. Vllt kommt statt der X.O. und Marta, auch meine XTR Dual Control drauf, das weis ich noch nicht. Als Kurbel kommt aber standesgemäß die Cannondale BB30 Carbon drauf, die liegt hier seit dem Ende vom Rush sowieso nur gelangweilt in der Gegend rum.

Ach, und ein Rize hat ein 31,6 Sattelrohr, d.h. es gibt genügend Auswahl an Stattelfahrstühlen  Wer empfiehlt mir den was 

Ja, und dann mal schauen wann der Rahmen hier eintrifft und wann ich dann Lust habe es aufzubauen.

Bis zum Alpenbesuch im nächsten Jahr wird's dann wohl "laufen" ... 






[/url] Cannondale Rize von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2012)

Wenn ich jetzt ein Mann wäre, würde ich fragen: welches Rad?

Schön filigran das Teil.
Bezüglich Sattelfahrstuhl, ich bin mit der KS sehr zufrieden. Die gibt es mittlerweile wohl auch mit unten angeschlagenem Zug, so das es keine Schlaufe mehr gibt wenn der Sattel unten ist. Wenn man unbedingt die Fernbedienung haben will.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. November 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bezüglich Sattelfahrstuhl, ich bin mit der KS sehr zufrieden. Die gibt es mittlerweile wohl auch mit unten angeschlagenem Zug, so das es keine Schlaufe mehr gibt wenn der Sattel unten ist. Wenn man unbedingt die Fernbedienung haben will.



Du meinst die KS Lev, mein Favorit 

Ich überlege aber auch schon mir eine (gebrauchte?) ohne Fernbedienung zu holen und die dann je nach Bedarf samt Sattel zu wechseln. Sättel und Sattelstützen dafür hätte ich genug. Wozu soll ich 200-300g Mehrgewicht mit mir rumschleppen, wenn ich nur mal bequem durch's Messler Hügelland rollen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (15. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du meinst die KS Lev, mein Favorit
> 
> Ich überlege aber auch schon mir eine (gebrauchte?) ohne Fernbedienung zu holen und die dann je nach Bedarf samt Sattel zu wechseln. Sättel und Sattelstützen dafür hätte ich genug. Wozu soll ich 200-300g Mehrgewicht mit mir rumschleppen, wenn ich nur mal bequem durch's Messler Hügelland rollen will



Im Messeler Hügelland kommt es auf 300g aber auch nicht an.


----------



## x-rossi (15. November 2012)

war nicht auch von den alpen die rede 

aber abgesehen davon - selbst im weltcup zirkus wären variostützen (in technisch anspruchsvollen wettbewerben) nur von vorteil. den gewonnen abfahrtsvorsprung durch die variostütze müsste der verfolger ohne variostütze erst mal mühselig zufahren. und dass, wo ein rennen 2h am anschlag gefahren wird.

es traut sich nur niemand, diesen ersten schritt zu wagen. das publikum beklagt sich eh schon seit geraumer zeit über langweilige cc-events, weswegen der "cc-eliminator" eingeführt wurde. was für ein schwachsinn! wegen dieser langeweile wurde das spannende 4cross ersatzlos gestrichen 

ich fahre jedenfalls nicht mehr freiweillig ohne fernbedienbare sattelstütze


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. November 2012)

Naja, ans Plaste-Racefully kommt mir aus optischen Gründen keine, aber bei allen anderen Bikes möchte ich sie nicht mehr missen. Fernbedienung, nö. Das ganze Leitungsgedöns und die Hebelchen am Lenker werden mir zuviel. So eilig habe ich es nicht mehr. Back to the Roots. Habe gerade den Lockout der Gabel vom Racefully auf Handbedienung umbauen lassen (habe ihn eh selten benutzt). Beim Dämpfer war es leider nicht möglich (den Lockout habe ich noch nie gebraucht). Aber wenigstens erst einmal eine Leitung und ein Hebelchen am Lenker weniger. Beim Helius habe ich von vornherein alles ohne Fernbedinung geordert. Mal sehen, ob der Dämpfer des Schweinderls sich umbauen lässt. Wenn nicht, sind wohl in nächster Zukunft zwei neue Dämpfer fällig.


----------



## x-rossi (15. November 2012)

es geht nicht um eilig. es geht um flüssig.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> es geht nicht um eilig. es geht um flüssig.





Andreas schrieb:


> auf 300g aber auch nicht an.



Alles richtig, die Vorteile überwiegen und auch die 300g sind in der Praxis eigentlich nicht zu spühren, da keine bewegte Masse. 

Bei mir halt Kopfsache ... was der Rizerahmen gegenüber dem Propheten gut macht, packt die Variostütze wieder drauf  Wenn ich das Gesamtgewicht des Rize auf Höhe des Propheten halten könnte wäre ich damit eigentlich schon gut bedient  Eigentlich ... denn gefühlt ist's für mein Schädel ne Niederlage. Wozu denn der ganze Wechselklamauk wenn die Gesamtfuhre nicht leichter wird


----------



## x-rossi (16. November 2012)

egal wie leicht das bike auch werden wird, der limitierende faktor für distanz und steigung wird immer deine körperliche belastbarkeit sein. warum sich also gedanken um 300 g machen? die lassen dich auch nicht 2 h länger oder 5 % steiler fahren. irgendwie verstehe ich deine mathematik nicht.

apropos kopfsache - erinnere dich an die alten zeiten, als du mit weitaus schwereren rädern noch kraftvoll zubeißen konntest. mangelnde fitness kann man nicht ewig mit leichten teilen kompensieren. du bist nicht mehr der jüngste und bei wind und wetter möchtest du auch nicht mehr aufs rad steigen, um fitness zu holen. ob leichte parts oder das ein oder andere neue cannondale - bequemlichkeit lässt sich durch diese nicht kompensieren.

du machst dir da was vor


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> du machst dir da was vor


Und Du kennst mich nicht wirklich 

Meine Grammzählerrei hat mal garnix mit irgendeiner Kompensation zutun, das ist einfach meinem "CD und Gewichtsfetisch" geschuldet. Für mich besteht die Herausvorderung darin, das jeweilige Rad so leicht wie möglich, aber  ohne Nonsensteile aufzubauen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger!


----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2012)

Erdi, ich verstehe Dich, aber eine versenkbare Sattelstütze ist schon praktisch. Mein Mount Vision hatte auch mal unter 12 kg, aber inzwischen bin ich bei 13 kg um das Bike artgerecht zu bewegen.
Nachdem ich eine ZTR-Crest verdengel hatte, habe ich sie durch eine ZTR Flow EX ersetzt und so Gummis wie der Baron bietet schon bissel mehr Grip als ein Mountain King. 

Mein CF07 hat mit 2,4er Mountain King und 2.2er Race King auch nur 9,4 kg, aber man nuss sich damit bissel zurückhalten.

Das kommt halt immer drauf an wie man das Bike nutzt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> es geht nicht um eilig. es geht um flüssig.



Ja, oder so. Sehe ich trotzdem entspannt.
Es macht mir nichts mehr aus wenn ich etwas verzögern oder vielleicht auch mal anhalten muss, bevor es abwärts geht. Wobei, Dämpfer auf und Sattelstütze runter sind zwei kurze Handgriffe in 2 Sekunden. Bei bis zu 3 Hebelchen am Lenker musste ich die Hände auch irgendwann von den Griffen nehmen um noch dranzukommen. Kleine Flossen halt. Flüssig war da auch vorbei.
 @Erdi: Sattelfahrstuhl ist doch kein Nonsens. Und wenigstens ein Gramm weniger trotz Sattelfahrstuhl wird ja wohl hinzubekommen sein. Schräubchentuning!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. November 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nachdem ich eine ZTR-Crest verdengel hatte, habe ich sie durch eine ZTR Flow EX ersetzt



Ja, ja, und mir die Crest ans Herz legen, von wegen leicht und haltbar. Bei meiner Linienwahl! Meine Eidgenössischen 400g Felgen laufen immer noch rund...


----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2012)

1. Die Eidgenössischen 400g Felgen hätten meine Misshandlung schon garnicht überlebt. 
2. Fährst Du etwas zurückhaltender.
3. Ich bin Faktor 1,5 schwerer.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2012)

Hä, warum denk Ihr eigentlich wechsel ich den Propheten aus, weils ein sch... Rad ist? Neh, weil's ein 27,2 Sattelrohr hat und es kaum vernünftigen Variostützen dafür gibt! Anders gesagt: die Frage lautet nicht ob, sonder nur mit oder ohne Fernbedienung.


----------



## x-rossi (16. November 2012)

und mein aktuelles rad hat momentan in serie 14,5 kg (ohne variostütze, die muss aber für kommendes jahr noch besorgt werden).

und ich bewege es seit juni auch nicht zurückhaltend. im gegenteil. mit dem decke ich von tour bis schwarze linie alles ab (bis auf ein paar derbe sprünge, die bei mir reine kopfsache sind) und erlebe mit ihm soviel spaß, wie mit noch keinem anderen rad. der ein oder andere könnte meine freude bestätigen. es hat zwar nur 120 mm, die fühlen sich aber nach 160 mm an.


----------



## x-rossi (16. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hä, warum denk Ihr eigentlich wechsel ich den Propheten aus, weils ein sch... Rad ist? Neh, weil's ein 27,2 Sattelrohr hat und es kaum vernünftigen Variostützen dafür gibt! Anders gesagt: die Frage lautet nicht ob, sonder nur mit oder ohne Fernbedienung.




weil: 


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wozu soll ich 200-300g Mehrgewicht mit mir rumschleppen, wenn ich nur mal bequem durch's Messler Hügelland rollen will


----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hä, warum denk Ihr eigentlich wechsel ich den Propheten aus, weils ein sch... Rad ist? Neh, weil's ein 27,2 Sattelrohr hat und es kaum vernünftigen Variostützen dafür gibt! Anders gesagt: die Frage lautet nicht ob, sonder nur mit oder ohne Fernbedienung.



Ich weiß nicht wie gut Du einhändig im Gelände fahren kannst, mit der anderen Hand an der Sattelstütze fummelnd, das Gewicht so auf die Sattelstütze verlagern, damit sie sich absenkt. Das habe ich genau auf zwei Touren ausprobiert, um danach eine Fernbedienung zu montieren.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Du meinst die KS Lev, mein Favorit
> 
> Ich überlege aber auch schon mir eine (gebrauchte?) ohne Fernbedienung zu holen und die dann je nach Bedarf samt Sattel zu wechseln. Sättel und Sattelstützen dafür hätte ich genug. Wozu soll ich 200-300g Mehrgewicht mit mir rumschleppen, wenn ich nur mal bequem durch's Messler Hügelland rollen will



... im Messler Hügelland, durch die Rückersbacher, durch den Koberstädter, kurz bei 95% aller Touren in meinem direkten Umfeld wird der Sattel nicht einen Milimeter rauf oder runter bewegt. Also WENN ich mich für eine Variostütze OHNE Fernbedienung entscheide, dann wird es einen zweiten Sattel mit nornmaler Stütze geben, der eben bei diesen 95% der Touren im Rad steckt, weil ich es einfach nicht einsehe 300g Mehrgewicht OHNE JEDEN NUTZEN mit mir rumzuschleppen.

DAS ist die Aussage da oben und nix anderes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie gut Du einhändig im Gelände fahren kannst, mit der anderen Hand an der Sattelstütze fummelnd, das Gewicht so auf die Sattelstütze verlagern, damit sie sich absenkt. Das habe ich genau auf zwei Touren ausprobiert, um danach eine Fernbedienung zu montieren.


Und DAS ist natürlich ein eindeutiges Augument für die FB  Vorallem wenn der Taunus nahe ist. Ich war diesen Jahr NULL mal im Taunus, traurig aber wahr 

Edit: Ähm, ist gelogen. Ich war EINMAL dort, da war die Gruppe aber eher weniger trialorientiert, da hätte sicher Sattel auch kein Milimeter bewegt.


----------



## x-rossi (17. November 2012)

alter mann, du musst ja schon extrem schwach sein, wenn du 300 g "schleppen musst"! ich möchte niemals in dein biologisches alter kommen 

du nimmst mich irgendwann mal auf eine deiner touren mit und dann schaue ich mal, welchen nachteilen ich mit meinem rad zu kämpfen haben werde.

alle pausen-biere gehen dann natürlich auf mich 

14,5 kg pure TREK RUMBLEFISH 29" - BUILT WITH EXKLUSIVE TREK-PATENTED TECHNOLOGIES LIKE G2-GEOMETRY, ABP-TECHNOLOGY AND DRCV-SUSPENSIONS. OR JUST: BUILT FOR RELENTLESS DRIVING ENJOYMENT.

FOR RIDERS, WHO KNOW 









p.s. TREK - real bikes for real bikers 

p.p.s. RUMBLEFISH - 14,5 kg pure muscle 

p.p.p.s. RUMBLEFISH - overcomig gravity was never easier 

p.p.p.p.s. TREK - driven by emotion 

p.p.p.p.p.s. OTHER BRANDS DON'T COME EVEN CLOSE 



*TREK! ^^ FTW! ^^*


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> und mein aktuelles rad hat momentan in serie 14,5 kg (ohne variostütze, die muss aber für kommendes jahr noch besorgt werden). es hat zwar nur 120 mm, die fühlen sich aber nach 160 mm an.



Mein 120 mm Federweg-Fully hat 14,3 kg, mit Sattelfahrstuhl (und jemand hat gesagt, dass wäre viel, ha!). Ok, ist kleiner, aber dafür mit Faulpelzschaltung.
Also ich finde diese Gewichte völlig i.O. und kann bestätigen, auch beim Helius fühlen sich die 120 mm nach mehr an.
 @Speedskater: Natürlich bin ich langsamer bergab, mir fehlen 25 kg - 35 kg Hangabtriebskraft. Dafür holze ich mit schöner Regelmäßigkeit (unfreiwillig) über den größten Brocken der irgendwo im Weg liegt, anstatt elegant drumherum zu zirkeln.

Zum Sattelfahrstuhl, ich denke, wessen Flossen groß genug sind, dass er an die Fernbedienung drankommt ohne die Hände von den Griffen lösen zu müssen, sollte sie nutzen.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. November 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein Mount Vision ...  bin ich bei 13 kg um das Bike artgerecht zu bewegen.





x-rossi schrieb:


> und mein aktuelles rad hat momentan in serie 14,5 kg (ohne variostütze, die muss aber für kommendes jahr noch besorgt werden).





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Mein 120 mm Federweg-Fully hat 14,3 kg, mit Sattelfahrstuhl (und jemand hat gesagt, dass wäre viel, ha!). Ok, ist kleiner, aber dafür mit Faulpelzschaltung.



Entweder seid Ihr bekloppt oder ich, wie schafft man das so sachschwere Räder aufzubauen  Das ist die Gewichtsklasse von mein Gemini, 14,1 Kg im 170mm Freedrideaufbau und NEIN, das Ding schrottet auch Ihr nicht 

Da würde ich mir auch keine Gedanken über 300g machen, nicht mal über 1000g mehr ... da setzt ich mich schon so nie drauf 

Mein Prophet im 140mm AM-Aufbau ohne Variostütze kommt fahrfertig auf 10,9 und das ist damit dann auch die Zielgröße vom Rize mit Sattelfahrstuhl. Wenn's Rize da ist kommt erstmal alles 1 zu 1 vom Propheten drauf und dann wird gewoogen und man wird sehen wieviel Luft es dann für den Sattelfahrstuhl hatt 

Jedenfalls habe ich mich heute schon mal in aller Ruhe vom Proheten auf der 4Seen Tour verabschiedet. Ist und bleibt ein geiles Rad 

*Morgen*, wenn's trocken bleibt geht's *durch's Messerler Hügelland*, damit hier nicht nur drüber gequatscht wird  Wenn's *bäh* wird, *geht's auf die Babanhäuser*, ich bin flach wie Holland *Runde*. 

*Start wird so gegen 12:00 hier in Dtz. sein*. Wer möchte ist willkommen und darf meine der jahreszeit entsprechende Fitness überprüfen


----------



## Speedskater (17. November 2012)

Erdi, auf meinem Mount Vision sind halt keine 160er Spielzeug-Bremsen, keine schmalebrüstigen Felgen und keine Wurstpellenartige-Bereifung. 
So ein Speedhub bringt auch noch mal ca. 500g zusätzlich. 
Und dafür finde ich das Gewicht OK.


----------



## x-rossi (17. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Entweder seid Ihr bekloppt oder ich, wie schafft man das so sachschwere Räder aufzubauen  Das ist die Gewichtsklasse von mein Gemini, 14,1 Kg im 170mm Freedrideaufbau und NEIN, das Ding schrottet auch Ihr nicht


ist doch ganz einfach, erdi: ist es zu schwer, bist du zu schwach  

na jedenfalls habe ich meines so nicht aufgebaut, weil es von der stange schon das gewicht hatte. aber aus einem rumblefish-thread habe ich die informationen, dass sich 2,4 kg abarbeiten ließen, jedoch mit teilweise zweifelhaften teilen. zb schmolke lenkern und co. da sind mir jedoch der kostenaufwand und die stabilitätsrisiken - bei meiner fahrweise und meinem gewicht von brutto 85 kg - viel zu hoch. ich kann mir das weder leisten, da ich nur tarifgebundener durchschnittsverdiener bin, noch möchte ich an meinem enduro extreme leichtbauteile sehen. maximal das cockpit, der antrieb und der lrs werden gegen "angemessene" teile ausgewechselt, mehr macht auch aus stabilitätsgründen gar keinen sinn. es soll eben ein marathon-enduro bleiben. ab und zu auch mal richtig hüpfen. vielleicht komme ich ein kilo runter.

was hast du dir eigentlich bei den 170 mm gedacht? soviel ich mitlesen kann, fährst du doch gar kein freeride. du springst doch nichts. keine gaps, keine drops, keine doubles. wofür hast du dir denn sowas aufgebaut? das geht doch total an deiner zielgruppe vorbei, wenn ich nicht irre 

für dieses jahr habe ich mich vom outdoortraining verabschiedet und fahre nur im fitnesscenter auf dem ergometer. langweilig wird mir da nicht, ich habe da jede menge netter frauen  aber anfang april/mai bin ich gerne wieder offen für alle touren jeder art, jeder länge und jeder höhe


----------



## x-rossi (18. November 2012)

von einem amerikanischen kollegen:

Frame	 Rumblefish (L)	 3405g
Front Wheel	Dusters	 950g
Rear Wheel	Dusters	 1100g
Front Fork	 R.S Reba	 1748g
tires	 Bontrager 29-3	 1600g
tubeless parts	strips/valves	 30g
cassette	 Sram PG-1050	 355g
cranks	 SRAM 1000	 930g
Chain	 SRAM PG10	 270g
pedals	 Wellgo w01	 300g
Seat	 Bontrager	 300g
Seatpost	 Bontrager	 320g
Handlebars	Bontrager	 300g
Shifters	 SRAM X7 10s 260g
brakes	 Elixer 3s	 800g
seatpost clamp	Trek QR	 35g
grips	 Bontrager 100g
stem	 Bontrager stock	 150g
headest	 FSA Taper 134g
Front Derailleur	SRAM X7 10spd 145g
Rear Derailleur	SRAM X7 10spd	 270g
Cable Housing	Standard SIS	 200g
Total 13702grams (30.2 lbs)

es ist der stabile rahmen, der den einsatz bestimmt. den rest kannst du dir hochrechnen.

wenn ich allerdings auf leicht machen wollte, würde ich auf ein 6k (bei meinem händler 4.5k) superfly 100 mm carbon wechseln und 9 kg draus machen. damit einhergehen würde dabei aber nur der verlust der adrenalinfördernden eigenschaften wie, überall stur geradeaus runter fahren zu können und sorglos adäquate airtime zu generieren.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. November 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Erdi, auf meinem Mount Vision sind halt keine 160er Spielzeug-Bremsen, keine schmalebrüstigen Felgen und keine Wurstpellenartige-Bereifung.
> So ein Speedhub bringt auch noch mal ca. 500g zusätzlich.
> Und dafür finde ich das Gewicht OK.


OK, beim Mehrgewicht einer Speedhub lässt sich nix wegdiskutieren. Bei allem anderen schon, ich denke für unsere Mittelgebirge sind 160 voll ausreichend und ich habe aktuell 2,25 RR drauf. Bezeichne ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "Pellen"

Für die Alpen sieht's natürlich anders aus, da hatte ich auch vorn auf 180ziger Vollscheibe, also keine Wave gewechselt und hatte 2,25 NN drauf. Und damit mein Gewicht auf 11,1 fahrfertig hoch gepusht.






[/url] Fimberpass von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]



x-rossi schrieb:


> was hast du dir eigentlich bei den 170 mm gedacht? soviel ich mitlesen kann, fährst du doch gar kein freeride. du springst doch nichts. keine gaps, keine drops, keine doubles. wofür hast du dir denn sowas aufgebaut? das geht doch total an deiner zielgruppe vorbei, wenn ich nicht irre


Das ist eine berechtigte Frage, die ich mir auch schon mehr als einmal gestellt habe. Doch jedesmals wenn ich's an's Licht hole und wieder sehe wie GEIL das Teil mit seiem Tribels, seiner Bomber etc. aussieht. Kann ich's einfach nicht "entsorgen" Und wenn ich mich dann auch noch daran erinnere wie kompromisslos man damit den z.B. den X-Trial im Taunus runterknallen kann. Man müßt's halt nur öfter's machen. Auch nehme ich mir jedes Jahr aus's neue vor mal in Beerfelden damit aufzuschlagen ... auch noch nicht geschafft


----------



## Speedskater (18. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, beim Mehrgewicht einer Speedhub lässt sich nix wegdiskutieren. Bei allem anderen schon, ich denke für unsere Mittelgebirge sind 160 voll ausreichend und ich habe aktuell 2,25 RR drauf. Bezeichne ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als "Pellen"
> 
> Für die Alpen sieht's natürlich anders aus, da hatte ich auch vorn auf 180ziger Vollscheibe, also keine Wave gewechselt und hatte 2,25 NN drauf. Und damit mein Gewicht auf 11,1 fahrfertig hoch gepusht.
> 
> Auch nehme ich mir jedes Jahr aus's neue vor mal in Beerfelden damit aufzuschlagen ... auch noch nicht geschafft



2,25er RR und NN mag für einen Schönwetter-Biker auf trocknen Trails völlig ausreichen, da ist man auch mit einem 2.2er Race King gut bedient, aber spätestens wenn man bei Nässe am Altkönig rumradelt, nimmt man das Mehrgewicht eines 2.3er Baron gerne in kauf.

In den Alpen gibt es Trails wo man auch mit einer 203er Scheibe die Bremsbeläge zum stinken bringt. Im Taunus ist eine 160er Scheibe sicher ausreichend. (aureichend = Note 4)

Bei einem Ausflug nach Beerfelden wäre ich auch dabei.

Und jetzt mach ich mich flott und radel in den Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2012)

"Kai aus der Kiste" ... wie's raussprang, mit montierten Steuerlagern, BB30 Tretlagern, mit allen Abdeckungen. Alle Lager OK, kein Handlungsbedarf. Mit RP23 und abgelängten, montierten Außenhüllen. Selbst die "Bordbuchmappe", ja sowas gibt's tatsächlich zu neuen Cannandels, mit allen Papieren ist dabei.

Nächster Schritt: komplett strippen, bis auf die Lager. Richtig sauber machen und aufpolieren, dann sieht das aus wie neu, bei den wenigen Gebrauchsspuren 






[/url] wie "Kai aus der Kiste" von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2012)

Ui, ein RP 23 ohne Fernbedienung.
Wenn Du den austauschst und er zufällig eine für meine Bedürfnisse passende Einbaulänge hat:


----------



## Erdi01 (21. November 2012)

2300g Rize inkl. BB30 und Lenkkopflagern. Die Lager habe ich natürlich auch einzeln hier rumliegen und gleich mal gewoogen, alle 4 zusammen bringen 100g auf die Waage. Also 2200g rein der AM-Rahmen  Der RP23 in 200mm (Sorry Anett, der bleibt im Rize) bieten offizell 130mm. Inoffizell sind's schon immer 140mm. Das Heck pur ohne montierten Dämpfer bietet max. gemessene 165mm. Der Wert is aber fürn A..., nur Theorie. Die beiden Dämpferbolzen selber sind mit 35g sackschwer, die gibt's aber beim Dr. Cannondale in Titan mit nur noch 14g. Das ist dann aber auch die einzige Gewichtsersparnis die am Frameset überhaupt möglich ist.






[/url] 2300g inkl. BB30 + Lenkkopflager von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Fox Float RP23 200mm von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Der RP23 in 200mm (Sorry Anett, der bleibt im Rize)



Schade, hätte gepasst.
So, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## x-rossi (22. November 2012)

mir fällt gerade das mega PRO argument für eine variostütze ein - gibt nix besseres an jenen ampeln, die auf den meist nicht zu vermeidbaren anfahrtswegen zu den trails anzufinden sind. ran an die ampel, stütze versenken und nicht mehr so verrenkt mit dem fußzeh gerade noch so auf den boden kommen.

tootaal entspannt mit beiden beinen satt auf dem boden stehen ... like a boss!


----------



## Speedskater (23. November 2012)

Ein Argument hab ich auch noch: Und als Auf- und Absteighilfe für alte Männer ist so eine Versenkbare Sattelstütze auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade das mega PRO argument für eine variostütze ein - gibt nix besseres an jenen ampeln, die auf den meist nicht zu vermeidbaren anfahrtswegen zu den trails anzufinden sind. ran an die ampel, stütze versenken und nicht mehr so verrenkt mit dem fußzeh gerade noch so auf den boden kommen.
> 
> tootaal entspannt mit beiden beinen satt auf dem boden stehen ... like a boss!



Ja, ja, ihr abgebrochenen Riesen! Was habt ihr es so gut. Wenn ich den Sattel absenke komme ich trotzdem nicht vernünftig mit den Füßen auf den Boden, dabei hab ich nur welche mit ner 35er Einbaulänge. So richtig satt mit beiden Füßen auf dem Boden geht nur, wenn ich mich aufs Hinterrad setze. Wobei das mit abgesenktem Sattel natürlich einfacher ist (und lässiger ausschaut).

Tja Erdi, das ist jetzt die Frage, Sattelfahrstuhl weil es cool ist, oder vorsorgehalber für die späteren Lebensjahre.


----------



## Speedskater (23. November 2012)

Und wie schauts am WE mit Radel gassie führen aus?


----------



## akisu (23. November 2012)

bin dabei. bin auch wieder halbwegs gesund. wann? wo?


----------



## x-rossi (23. November 2012)

@ Chaotenkind: entweder hast du ein sehr hohes tretlager oder du fährst deinen sattel ungewöhnlich hoch. in verbindung mit dann "nur" 100 mm hub bei der 350er stütze kommst du dann nicht so weit runter. nehme ich mal an.


----------



## akisu (24. November 2012)

sie hat einfach nur kurze beine


----------



## BlackTrek (24. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> mir fällt gerade das mega PRO argument für eine variostütze ein - gibt nix besseres an jenen ampeln, die auf den meist nicht zu vermeidbaren anfahrtswegen zu den trails anzufinden sind. ran an die ampel, stütze versenken und



... Und ich dachte schon, jetzt kommt als Argument, dass man bei grün leichter ein Wheelie fahren kann.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. November 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und wie schauts am WE mit Radel gassie führen aus?





akisu schrieb:


> bin dabei. bin auch wieder halbwegs gesund. wann? wo?


Wäre Sonntag mal wieder für NFH. Wäre bei mir allerdings nur Bewegung auf befestigten Wegen. Viberationen vermeide ich bislang noch immer, von daher würde es zumindest bei mir nichts Trailiges werden. Wobei jucken tut es schon ... 

Mein Start 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus. (60-70Km/Hm <700/gemütlich/der Langsamste ((vermutlich ich)) bestimmt das Tempo/Kuchenpause im NFH/Ende 15-16 Uhr)

Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, Mitfahrer willkommen. 

Wer sich anschließen möchte bitte Info bis heute Abend an mich. Bin sonst früher, später, auf einer anderen Runde unterwegs oder bleibe einfach in den FEDERN.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @ Chaotenkind: entweder hast du ein sehr hohes tretlager oder du fährst deinen sattel ungewöhnlich hoch. in verbindung mit dann "nur" 100 mm hub bei der 350er stütze kommst du dann nicht so weit runter. nehme ich mal an.



Sattel, nach Bikeholics Meinung, eher immer zu tief. Tretlagermitte ist beim Schweinderl 38 cm und beim Helius 36 cm über dem Boden. Beim OneForty sind es zwei, drei Zentimeter weniger (und promt am Ochsenkopf den Bashguard verschrammelt).

Und he, meine Beine sind für meine Zwergengröße eher zu lang.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2012)

Leute, wie lang war ich nicht mehr am Main unterwegs  

Wo sind die großes Bäume zw Seligenstadt und Hainburg hin ?
Wo sind die UNgeteerten Matschecken hin ?
Und der gesamte Weg um die Casselle in OF ist ganz woanders !

*@Bikeholic*, im NFH war ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht - oder  Also wenn's trocken bleibt und Du tatsächlich nur normale Wege fährst käm ich wohl mit. Habe momentan kein Fully einsatzbereit (bei dem Wetter wie heute fahre ich lieber, als das ich schraub), deswegen für mich nur Hardtail. Ich melde mich morgen bis 09:30 ob oder ob nicht ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Leute, wie lang war ich nicht mehr am Main unterwegs
> Wo sind die großes Bäume zw Seligenstadt und Hainburg hin ?



Vermutlich zu Papier oder Pellets verarbeitet. Gefällt wurden sie im letzten Winter.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo sind die UNgeteerten Matschecken hin ?



Unter Asphalt verschwunden, Otto Normalradler hat es lieber so.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und der gesamte Weg um die Casselle in OF ist ganz woanders !



Ja, das nervt seit ca. 2 Jahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2012)

Bikeholic, ich bin dabei, werde dann mal mein Kettenschalter gassi führen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> werde dann mal mein Kettenschalter gassi führen.



Igittigitt!


----------



## Bikeholic (25. November 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Bikeholic*, im NFH war ich dieses Jahr auch noch nicht - oder  Also wenn's trocken bleibt und Du tatsächlich nur normale Wege fährst käm ich wohl mit. Habe momentan kein Fully einsatzbereit (bei dem Wetter wie heute fahre ich lieber, als das ich schraub), deswegen für mich nur Hardtail. Ich melde mich morgen bis 09:30 ob oder ob nicht ...


 Ja, also tatsächlich nur normale Wege. Werde erst einmal vernünftig sein und Viberationen von meinen frisch verheilten Bruchstellen fern halten. Also überwigend Schotter und alles was sonst noch wenig Erschütterungen mit sich bringt. 


@Alle: Das Wetter könnte halten! Werde also den Versuch starten und um 11:00 Uhr am Druckhaus sein. Vorsichtshalber werde ich jedoch die Regenkleidung einpacken.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2012)

Gut, ich werde auch kommen ... bis später.


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2012)

Ich habe mich dann noch bissel auf dem Heimweg verfahren.
Bei mir waren es dann 118 km, 1036 hm,  6:15 h -> 25 Punkte.

Chaotenkind, so ein Fully mit Kettenschaltung, richtigen MTB Reifen und nur 9,4 kg  ist garnicht so schlecht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2012)

Jaja, ich steh zu meinem 11 kg-Fully mit Speedhub und ohne Schräubchentuning und auch zu den stabilen 14 kg-Fullys.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. November 2012)

*Falls Samstag das Wetter mitspielt:*
 
GA1 -  Biken!!! - Steinheim - Nidda Radweg zur Mündung - Ffm - 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*WEIHNACHTSMARKT *





 - am Main nach Hause - bei Interesse bitte bis Samstag 08:00 Uhr im Forum melden.  

Mitfahrer wie immer Willkommen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. November 2012)

Ich dachte der Herr wollte am Samstag Schuhe für den Alpencross anprobieren?!

Na egal, ich steige in Bischofsheim zu, da kann ich länger pennen!


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2012)

Na, wie war's mit dem Mounty auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt ... 

Darauf hätte ich mal gar kein Bock, nochweniger auf den da im Moment  Nur gut, dass ich gestern auch nochmal unterwegs war.

Ich geh dann mal in den Keller, das Ende vom Propheten besiegeln ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (2. Dezember 2012)

@Alle: Wie sieht es denn mit einer  EISBÄRENWEIHNACHTSFEIER aus? Ihr  könnt ja mal Eure Kommentare  veröffentlichen falls Interesse besteht.  Viellecht findet sich dann ja  auch ein Organisator und ein für die  meisten gangbarer Termin.  Ist ja schließlich net mehr so lange bis das Christkind klingelt. 

 .. oder der Weihnachtsmann kommt ... 



Zum Vormerken: Falls ich es zeitlich unterbringen kann und das Wetter mitspielt, würde es eine Wintertour am Samstag den 22.12. geben, eine Heilige-Morgen-Tour (10-14h) und dann noch eine Weihnachts-Speck-Weg-Tour an den Feiertagen. Mitfahrer wie immer Willkommen. ... und Chaotenkind macht sich dann auch mit klingendem Rentiergeweih zum Klops. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na, wie war's mit dem Mounty auf'm Weihnachtsmarkt ...


War schön, bin allerdings mit dem Birdy gefahren und direkt nach Ffm geradelt. Einkaufen und Weihnachtsmarkt waren ein ausreichendes Programm was mit Apfelwein mit Calvados garniert wurde. 

 (ich war der links unten)  ... dazu war absolut das schönste Wochenendwetter für November.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Darauf hätte ich mal gar kein Bock, nochweniger auf den da im Moment  Nur gut, dass ich gestern auch nochmal unterwegs war.


 ... wäre es sackekalt und der Schnee staubig, dann würde ich mich auf den Winter freuen, doch bei dem nasskalten Wetter hat es mich heute nur auf den Weihnachtsmakt gezogen. Diesmal allerdings ohne Alk. ... ich scheine wohl alt zu werden ...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> was mit Apfelwein mit Calvados garniert wurde.
> 
> (ich war der links unten)  ...



Da siehst Du doch noch gut aus  Probier mal den neusten Trend: Glühjäger, Glühwein mit Jägermeister, der zieht Dir nicht nur die Schuhe, sondern die Socken gleich mit aus 

Wir können ja ne Weihnachtsfeier auf irgendeinem Weihnachtsmarkt veranstalten. Ich komme aber auch irgendwo anders hin, falls was stattfindet ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2012)

Hörnerwhiskey:kotz:
Mir haben die heißen Äppler am Samstag gereicht. Mann, war ich voll. Ist mir heute noch schleierhaft, wie ich in dem Zustand mit dem Eingangrad fahrend die Brücke über die Bahn in Bischem hochgekommen bin. Zum Glück hat die beidseitig Geländer, sonst wäre ich wohl auf der Straße gelandet.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, dann bin ich mal gespannt, wie es weiter geht.



laaaaangsam ... 

Ich denke erst unterm Weihnachtsbaum wirds fertig stehen 

Erstmal der Beweis, fast nirgends ist es effektiver von Stahl auf Titan zu wechseln wie bei Dämpferbolzen 




aus Stahl von erdi01 auf Flickr



aus Titan von erdi01 auf Flickr

Das Rize-Frameset wie abgebildet 2580g, bereinigt um die BB30 Lager (50g) ist es somit 370g leichter wie das vergleichbare Prophet-Frameset mit 2900g. Damit weis ich dann in etwa wo die Reise Gesamtgewicht hingehen könnte. Könnte?! - weil ich nicht mal weis was ich von dem Gelumb auf dem übernächsten Bild draufschrauben soll 




Frameset inkl. Steuersatz und BB30 Lagern von erdi01 auf Flickr




ja und, was soll nun drauf ??? von erdi01 auf Flickr

Und zum Thema Sattelfahrstuhl: Das ist die Sattelstütze, die im Keller liegt und erstmal drauf kommt. Wenn ich das Gewicht sehe und dann an Sattelfahrstuhl denke fällt mir nur eins ein :kotz: 
Aber dann auch: 370 + 239 = 609g Luft für Sattelfahrstuhl, also sollte ein Gesamtgewicht von knapp unter 11Kg mit Sattelfahrstuhl möglich sein. 

Trotzdem geht mir die ganze Zeit nur ein quälender Gedanke im Kopf rum ... *600g* für ne Sattelstütze!      




Easton EC70 400 31,6 von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> laaaaangsam ...
> 
> Ich denke erst unterm Weihnachtsbaum wirds fertig stehen
> 
> weil ich nicht mal weis was ich von dem Gelumb auf dem übernächsten Bild draufschrauben soll



Tja, wer die Wahl hat, hat die Qual!



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Trotzdem geht mir die ganze Zeit nur ein quälender Gedanke im Kopf rum ... *600g* für ne Sattelstütze!



Gute Güte, die 400 Grämmchen, machen den Bock doch nicht fett.
Einfach die gefüllte Trinkflasche weglassen und schon ist das Mehrgewicht der Sattelstütze mehr als kompensiert. Außerden zählt immer das Sysremgewicht, also Rad, Fahrer, Klamotten, Rucksack. Bei den drei letzteren kann man auch noch sparen. Beine rasieren, Socken weglassen...


----------



## Speedskater (6. Dezember 2012)

Falsch, es zählt das Biker-Gewicht/Bike-Gewicht.
Dieser Wert sollte möglichst groß sein, alles andere ist Bullshit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Gute Güte, die 400 Grämmchen, machen den Bock doch nicht fett.


DOCH 

"Socken weglassen", die Idee ist gut. Noch besser wir lassen gleich alles weg und machen auf FKK. Sattel braucht dann auch Keiner, Keine 
pssst, unter uns, Gewicht ist mir völlig schnuppe. Kann ich offizell halt nicht zugeben, man(n) hat hier halt nen Ruf zu verlieren. *haha* 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Falsch, es zählt das Biker-Gewicht/Bike-Gewicht.
> Dieser Wert sollte möglichst groß sein, alles andere ist Bullshit.


GENAU, ich sach nur Hangabtriebskraft


----------



## x-rossi (6. Dezember 2012)

mal nen viel wichtigeres thema jetzt (cannondale geht mir langsam auf den wecker hier ): wie berechne ich denn das benötigte kettenblatt und ritzel für eine rohloff-nabe an einem 29er? bzw, das ritzel ist schon ein 16er. und ich hätte gerne eine minimale entfaltung von 1,50 metern realisiert, damit ich noch easy rampen von 33% fahren kann mit dem 13 kg-gerät  

reifen werden von winterlichen 56-622 bis sommerlichen 2x-622 draufgeschnallt.

das winterhardcorestarrmountainbike muss endlich mal fertig werden ^^


----------



## Speedskater (6. Dezember 2012)

x-rossi, die antwort auf Deine Frage ist nicht 42 sondern 38.

Ich hatte mal im Rohloff Fred eine Excel Datei angehängt mit der man alles berechnen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Dezember 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wie berechne ich denn das benötigte kettenblatt und ritzel für eine rohloff-nabe an einem 29er? ^^


Hätte Dir mehr Keativität zugetraut  *Sonst noch was* ... aber nicht das einer auf die idee kommt, ich könnt mich für mehr als CD interessieren


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da siehst Du doch noch gut aus  Probier mal den neusten Trend: Glühjäger, Glühwein mit Jägermeister, der zieht Dir nicht nur die Schuhe, sondern die Socken gleich mit aus


 ... Danke für den Tipp, mal sehen ob ich das umsetze. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wir können ja ne Weihnachtsfeier auf irgendeinem Weihnachtsmarkt veranstalten. Ich komme aber auch irgendwo anders hin, falls was stattfindet ...


 Wird wohl eine Weihnachtsmarktausfahrt werden. Für anderes scheint nur begrenztes Interesse zu bestehen. Werde am Samstag wohl mal kurz in den Neuschnee starten, das jedoch ohne vorankündigung und nur spontan nach Lust und Laune.

@Alle: (ohne Vorbehalt) Sonntag wird es dann mal wieder auf den Wald-Weihnachtsmarkt gehen. Falls ich mich entscheide das Ganze mit einer kleinen Bikerunde zu verbinden, so werde ich das Samstagabend oder Sonntagmorgen bis 10 Uhr spontan posten. Die Abfahrt ab Druckhaus wäre dann vermutlich zwischen 12-14 Uhr, Ende allerspätestens 20 Uhr wieder am Druckhaus. Dann wären Mitfahrer selbstverständlich gerne willkommen.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> x-rossi, die antwort auf Deine Frage ist *nicht 42*


 dann hat marvin mich also angelogen diesmal. (aber danke dir trotzdem!)



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hätte Dir mehr Keativität zugetraut


ich wollte doch nur das ruder etwas weg vom cannondalegedöns steuern  ich kenne doch sämtliche ritzelrechner, habe sogar *selber einen geschrieben 

*und kreativ lügen kann ich auch, wenn ich möchte


----------



## x-rossi (7. Dezember 2012)

mir ist heute so kalt, dass ich die maus nicht bis zur googlesuche oder zur rohloffseite schaffe. 

muss bei diesen temperaturen ein anderes öl ins rohloff-getriebe?


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Dezember 2012)

Nö. Bis -15°C hat es bislang das rohloffsche Standartöl getan.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Dezember 2012)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nö. Bis -15°C hat es bislang das rohloffsche Standartöl getan.




danke


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Werde am Samstag wohl mal kurz in den Neuschnee starten, das jedoch ohne vorankündigung und nur spontan nach Lust und Laune.


Ich habe meinem inneren Schweinehund ganz ordentlich auf's Maul hauen müssen, bis der selbiges endlich gehalten hat  

Ich dachte es liegt mehr Schnee, aber ein paar ordentliche Eisbahnen hatt's im Wald, die Spikes waren nicht ganz umsonst.



> @Alle: (ohne Vorbehalt) Sonntag wird es dann mal wieder auf den *Wald-Weihnachtsmarkt* gehen.



Was und wo ist das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich dachte es liegt mehr Schnee, aber ein paar ordentliche Eisbahnen hatt's im Wald, die Spikes waren nicht ganz umsonst.
> 
> Was und wo ist das



Schön durch den Schnee geradelt, nach 2 km Eingewöhnung ging es locker noch ohne Spikes:





Der Waldweihnachtsmarkt ist in Emmerichshofen, das ist ein kleiner Gutshof im Wald zwischen Hanau und Großkrotzenburg. Wir werden dort mit Auto aufschlagen, morgen ist Siffwetter angesagt, da klemmen wir uns sämtliche Radlaktivitäten.


----------



## x-rossi (13. Dezember 2012)

erdi, wie weit ist denn nun dein cannondale? es wäre doch wieder ganz lustig, was darüber zu lesen. jetzt ist es nämlich gerade wieder langweilig


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Dezember 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> erdi, wie weit ist denn nun dein cannondale?


da ist nichts weiter passiert. Ich habe nämlich gerade NULL BOCK  Aber ne weitere Schaltoption ist dazu gekommen. Durch ein unglücklichen Zufall sind mir 2012er 2x10 Twister zugelaufen  Haben auch ein interessantes Gewicht, wenn man bedenkt, dass da sogar schon die Schraubgriffe dabei sind  Aber will ich eigentlich 2x10 auf nem AM 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/8273459557/]
	
 Sram X.O. 2x10 von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## x-rossi (15. Dezember 2012)

cool! wenn du nicht willst, verkaufe sie bitte mir. 2x10 reicht mir für alles. wieviel hast du bezahlt?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2012)

Also irgenwie war mir der Schnee von letztem WE dann doch lieber wie der Regen heute. Frage mich im nachhinein warum ich eigentlich auf's Rad bin  ... Regenkleidung testen ob sie noch funktioniert. Tut sie 

*@x-rossi*, Sorry, stehen nicht zum verkauf. Habe mich nämlich jetzt selber an den Gedanken gewöhnt mir 2x10 am AM  Jetzt folgt noch ein X.O. Type2 Schaltwerk, wenn's den mal irgendwo lieferbar ist ... Und dann mache ich vllt auch mal wieder weiter beim Rize.


----------



## x-rossi (16. Dezember 2012)

na gut.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Dezember 2012)

Bin die schon die ganze Zeit am schauen, was das Wetter macht und ob wohl eine SPECK-WEG-TOUR um die Weihnachtszeit machbar wäre. Doch das Wetter sieht für das ganze Wochenende miserabel aus. Mal sehen, vielleicht geht ja spontan mal etwas.

Hätte denn jemand Lust an den Feiertagen zu Radeln?


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Dezember 2012)

Ja, auch wenn ich es nicht nötig habe!


----------



## Speedskater (20. Dezember 2012)

Auch wenn ich täglich bei fast jedem Wetter zur Arbeit und zurück radel und es natürlich auch nicht nötig habe, würde ich gerne wieder mal bei Tageslicht radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (20. Dezember 2012)

Hast Du zwischen den Jahren oder sonst wann Urlaub?


----------



## Speedskater (21. Dezember 2012)

Muss nur am 28.12.12 arbeiten, sonst habe ich bis zum 02.01.13 frei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Dezember 2012)

Muss nur am 27. und 28. arbeiten, werde mir aber den Luxus gönnen bei Tageslicht hin- und wieder heimzuradeln. Mein Überstundenkonto sagt, ich muss dringend etwas weniger arbeiten.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Dezember 2012)

Dann geht vielleicht ja auch mal etwas spontan.


----------



## x-rossi (21. Dezember 2012)

wenn das keine megatour wird - bis zu 3h würde ich mitmachen und mein sommerrad ausnahmsweise auch einsauen. das käme eben auf die tour und den tag an. so oder so: bei mir muss speck weg.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Weltuntergangs-After-Show-Party war geil gestern 

Und ALLE leben noch, in diesem Sinne ... 







[/url] 
So is es ... von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (22. Dezember 2012)

Erdi ist schon in Weihnachtsstimmung


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Dezember 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hätte denn jemand Lust an den Feiertagen zu Radeln?



Am 24. bin ich traditionell in DR bei Loti am Start ...

Ansonsten habe ich das erste Mal seit über 20 Jahren zwischen den Jahren frei   Mein Arbeitsjahr startet erst wieder am 07.01. Mal sehen was geht ...



karsten13 schrieb:


> Erdi ist schon in Weihnachtsstimmung


Yes, süßer die Glocken nie klingen


----------



## loti (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.
da ja viele, wie ich auch, die nächsten Tage Zeit haben. 
Hier mein Weihnachts- und Silvester-Angebot:
24.12. 2012,  10:00 bis 15:00
Weihnachtstour zum Seppche, 50 km, eben
Die Weihnachtstour führt nach Walldorf und von dort um den Flughafen herum nach Kelsterbach und weiter nach Schwanheim  Nach der Einkehr im  Seppche gehts auf der kürzesten Strecke über Neu-Isenburg zurück nach Dreieich. 
27.12. 2012,  9:00 bis 17:00
Auf der Hohen Straße im Odenwald,          105 km, 800 Höhenmeter
Am Mainzer Berg vorbei nach Überau und weiter nach Hundertmorgen und Gumpertsberg. Von dort auf der Hohen Straße nach Böllstein. Dann geht es hinunter nach Langen-Brombach. Dort kehren wir im Gasthaus Zum Löwen ein. Der Rückweg geht eben im Mümlingtal bis Höchst, dann folgt der Anstieg nach Hering am Otzberg und weiter nach Dieburg und Dreieich.
28.12. 2012, 9:30 bis 16:00 
***    Quer durch den Kreis Offenbach nach Mainhausen , 70 km, eben	
Fahrt quer durch den Krs. Offenbach über Messenhausen, Waldacker und Nieder-Roden nach Mainhausen. Nach der Einkehr im Restaurant Zum Königsee geht es über Seligenstadt, Jügesheim und Dietzenbach zurück nach Dreieich.
29.12. 2012, 11:00 bis 14:00
Dreieich-Rundfahrt, 50 km, 300 hm
Ich habe eine Route für einen Rundweg um Dreieich ausgearbeitet.
Vom Lindenplatz fahren wir nach Buchschlag und fahren am Stadtrand von Langen in Richtung Messel, dann weiter nach Offenthal, zum Stadtrand von Dietzenbach, weiter nach Neu-Isenburg-Buchenbusch und zurück nach Sprendlingen. Die Route verläuft größtenteils auf Dreieicher Gebiet. Keine Einkehr geplant!
31.12. 2012, 10:00 bis 17:00
Silvester-Tour, 70 km, 500 Höhenmeter
Die Silvesterstour führt in den Vorderen Odenwald. Durch den Koberstädter Wald an Rossdorf vorbei führt der Hinweg nach Reinheim. Nach der Einkehr im Alten Wasserwerk geht es im Gersprenztal nach Dieburg und über Urberach zurück nach Dreieich. Helmpflicht!  
Diese Touren sind keine MTB-Touren. In Anbetracht der Witterungsverhältnisse versuche ich Schlammwege soweit wie möglich zu vermeiden.
Bei den meisten Touren wird es am Schluss dunkel sein, deshalb Licht nicht vergessen. 
Abfahrt und Ankunft bei allen Touren in Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz!
Kontakt:
Lothar Klötzing, Tel. 06103-64287, Mobil 0170-8323621
Mail: [email protected]


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2012)

Fröhliches Jahresendzeitfest und fette Beute für Alle!





Ich kann morgen leider nur ne kurze Runde bei uns drehen, um 13:00 muss ich wieder daheim sein, da ich am frühen Nachmittag einen Termin bei meiner leider dementen Oma habe und dann anschließend bei meinen alten Herrschaften.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2012)

Heiland, da hat aber einer die Tage gut verplant. Muß ich jetzt mal mit meiner nicht vorhandenen Kondition ausdiskutieren was geht und was nicht. 

Erstmal sehen wir uns morgen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Dezember 2012)

Frohe Weihnachten allen !

Morgen früh Heilige - Morgen - Tour oder vorab SPECKWEG - TOUR auch für die die es nicht nötig haben. 

(Grundlagenausfahrt)

Start: 09:00 Uhr in Steinheim bei mir oder an einer der anderen Zufahrmöglichkeiten. 

Empfehlenswert wäre es ein paar Minuten vorab an einem der Treffpunkte zu sein weil wir durchfahren werden. Wer mit möchte und sich hier im Forum bis morgen 08:30 Uhr meldet, bekommt meine Telefonnummer per PN zugesendet. 

Strecke: Steinheim (09:00 Uhr) - Schleuse Dörnigheim (09:20) - Bischoffsheim (09:40 Uhr) - Niederdorfelden (10:10 Uhr) - Niddaradweg - Bad Vilbel (10:30 Uhr) - Frankfurt (11:00 - 11:30 Uhr / je nach Zeit direkt zur Nidda-Mündung in den Main oder ohne die Mündung durch Ffm zurück) - am Main entlang über Sachsenhausen, Offenbach, Mühlheim zurück nach Steinheim (Ende 13:00 Uhr). ... und ab zur Bescherung!

Fahrzeit: 4,0 H

Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Speedskater (23. Dezember 2012)

Wann seid Ihr in Gronau an der Nidda-Brücke?


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wann seid Ihr in Gronau an der Nidda-Brücke?


Um 10:20 Uhr.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ansonsten habe ich das erste Mal seit über 20 Jahren zwischen den Jahren frei   Mein Arbeitsjahr startet erst wieder am 07.01. Mal sehen was geht ...


Starte auch erst in der zweiten Januarwoche mit dem Job. Falls Du möchtest und das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Dezember 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne Weihnachten.

Wer hat Lust Morgen eine Runde duch die Wetterau zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2012)

Sehr witzisch! Ich werde ne Runde Richtung Dienststelle drehen (müssen).


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr hattet alle schöne Weihnachten.
> 
> Wer hat Lust Morgen eine Runde duch die Wetterau zu drehen?



Hoffe Du hattest auch schöne Weihnachten. 

Falls das Wetter besser wird laß uns später mal telefonieren. Hoffe die Wetterau - Tour ist schlammfrei. Mir hat der Schlamm an der Nidda nämlich vorerst einmal gereicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Starte auch erst in der zweiten Januarwoche mit dem Job. Falls Du möchtest und das Wetter mitspielt können wir gerne mal zusammen fahren.



Moin, können wir gern mal machen. Morgen und Übermorgen, sowie am 31. habe ich vor mich Loti anzuschließen. Heute eigentlich auch, aber nach Blick auf's Regenradar und der zu erwarteten Sinnflut habe ich's mir für heute verkniffen. Wenn Ihr heute fahren wollt, solltet Ihr das JETZT tun. Der Rest des Tages ist wohl zum vergessen


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Dezember 2012)

Damit zu Hause zu bleiben hattest Du dann wohl recht! 1:45h war es bei meiner kleinen Ausfahrt nass von unten 0:15h dann von unten und oben. 

Vielleicht komme ich morgen auch zum Königsee. Werde wenn dann allerdings von mir aus hin fahren.

Ansonsten lass uns mal quatschen wann eine gemeinsame Runde für uns beide passend wäre.


----------



## x-rossi (27. Dezember 2012)

und hier essen wir dann auch bald opa


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2012)

Seit Wochen lief ne Lackreklamation bei Cannondale, seit heute ist's erledigt. Jetzt habe ich zwei von der Sorte. Einmal nagelneu, einmal gebraucht mit besagtem Lackschaden, beide in Large. Zwei brauch ich nicht, wenn Jemand ERNSTHAFTES Interesse an einem der Beiden hat kann er sich gern per PN melden ...







[/url] 2 x Scalpel von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Dezember 2012)

So, heute morgen ein kaltes Fußbad auf dem Mainweg zwischen Dörnigheim und Hanau und anschließend eine Fangopackung im Wald genommen. Heimwärts nur ne Fangopackung und eine leichte Dusche, da ich dem Fußbad über die etwas höher liegende Wiese ausgewichen bin. Da kann man nicht meckern, woanders muss man das alles als Wellness teuer bezahlen. Was ist das Leben doch so schön!


----------



## x-rossi (27. Dezember 2012)

haben wir hochwasser?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2012)

An allen tiefgelegenen Stellen am Main sowie in der Bulau steht alles unter Wasser. Stand gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ansonsten lass uns mal quatschen wann eine gemeinsame Runde für uns beide passend wäre.


Gut, lass uns quatschen 

Aaalso, für morgen habe ich beschlossen HM ins Programm zu nehmen --> BINSELBERG 

Am 31. dann gemühlich wieder mit Loti

Und nächste Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mal langsam die Intensität und Umfang steigern (wozu eigentlich, habe immer noch nix für 2013 geplant) --> VULKANRADWEG 
Alternativprogramm, wenn's nicht passt (und/oder, wenn's Wetter zu gut werden sollte)--> Bäcker Klingenberg 
Wird Zeit, dass die "Klassiker" wieder entstaubt werden 

Wo bist Du dabei  Wer noch


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gut, lass uns quatschen





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mal langsam die Intensität und Umfang steigern --> VULKANRADWEG


 Das mit dem Vulkanradweg hebe ich mir für später auf, wenn es ohne Hochwasser möglich ist über R3 und Südbahnradweg hin und dann über den Vulkanradweg wieder zurück zu fahren. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Alternativprogramm, wenn's nicht passt (und/oder, wenn's Wetter zu gut werden sollte)--> Bäcker Klingenberg





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wo bist Du dabei  Wer noch


 Für Klingenberg auf matschfreien Wegen und ohne zick-zack durch jede Ortschaft durchzufahren (überwigend südliche Mainseite) könnte ich mich motivieren. Ich meine damit eine Modifikation der ursprünglichen Frank-Variante, bei der es aus meiner Sicht unentwegt durch Ortschaften und über oder entlang der Straßen ging.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2012)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Für Klingenberg auf matschfreien Wegen und ohne zick-zack durch jede Ortschaft durchzufahren (überwigend südliche Mainseite) könnte ich mich motivieren. Ich meine damit eine Modifikation der ursprünglichen Frank-Variante, bei der es aus meiner Sicht unentwegt durch Ortschaften und über oder entlang der Straßen ging.


Ist mir egal ob Süd- oder Nordseite vom Main, aber dafür darf's so oder so kein Hochwasser haben. Auf'm Vulki (Glauberg - Lauterbach) gibt's jedenfalls damit kein Streß  In den letzten Jahren gab's mehr Streß mit Schnee und Eis da oben.

Und was ist mit Morgen, keine Lust, Zeit oder zu matschig  Ist halt Herbst/Winterseason, muß man(n) sich nur mal mit abfinden. Mein Flash ist jedenfalls schon gut eingesaut ... und beleidigt, weil ich ihm Schutzbleche zugemutet habe. Ist aber auch wirklich ne Beleidigung für das Rad, kann froh das es mich nicht abwirft


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2012)

Klingenberg, Klingenberg, Klingenberg!


----------



## x-rossi (28. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und nächste Woche wenn das Wetter mitspielt, mal langsam die Intensität und Umfang steigern (wozu eigentlich, habe immer noch nix für 2013 geplant)


was man hat, hat man. besser so, als später mit leeren händen - in dem fall mit leeren beinen - da zu stehen


----------



## Speedskater (28. Dezember 2012)

Was geht Morgen ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was geht Morgen ab?





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Klingenberg, Klingenberg, Klingenberg!





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ist mir egal ob Süd- oder Nordseite vom Main, aber dafür darf's so oder so kein Hochwasser haben.
> 
> Und was ist mit Morgen, keine Lust, Zeit oder zu matschig
> 
> ...



Von mir aus auch gerne morgen Klingenberg, falls einige lust dazu haben und das Wetter mitspielt. Ansonsten bin ich zu der Jahreszeit immer für möglichst schlammfrei und flach, alles andere wäre verhandelbar.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2012)

öhm, also eigentlich wollte ich morgen Binselberg ansteuern, aber wenn die Mehrheit jetzt nach Klingenberg will, soll's mir auch recht sein. Wilma ist einsatzbereit, die wird's nämlich dann brauchen ...

Für mich wäre Treffpunkt dann: *Fähre Seligenstadt 11:00 Uhr* Auf der einen Seite hin, auf der anderen zurück. Damit hätten wir jede Überflutung mitgenommen.

Müßt mir jetzt nur noch einer bestätigen, damit ich nicht allein da stehe, wo ich noch gar nicht hin wollte


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Dezember 2012)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> öhm, also eigentlich wollte ich morgen Binselberg ansteuern, aber wenn die Mehrheit jetzt nach Klingenberg will, soll's mir auch recht sein. Wilma ist einsatzbereit, die wird's nämlich dann brauchen ...
> 
> Für mich wäre Treffpunkt dann: *Fähre Seligenstadt 11:00 Uhr* Auf der einen Seite hin, auf der anderen zurück. Damit hätten wir jede Überflutung mitgenommen.
> 
> Müßt mir jetzt nur noch einer bestätigen, damit ich nicht allein da stehe, wo ich noch gar nicht hin wollte


Habe gerade mit der Frau gesprochen, mit dem Resutat das Klingenberg heute nicht passt. Sind also raus! ... werden dann wohl nur eine kleine, zeitlich überschaubare Runde drehen. 

Lass uns das Wetter für nächste Woche mal im Auge behalten, dann können wir gerne auch kurzfristig, eine gemeinsame Runde drehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2012)

Na dann ... also Binselberg für mich


----------



## x-rossi (30. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> x-rossi, die antwort auf Deine Frage ist nicht 42 sondern 38.
> 
> Ich hatte mal im Rohloff Fred eine Excel Datei angehängt mit der man alles berechnen kann.


hat lange gedauert, aber jetzt komme ich so langsam in bestellwallung. gibts ein lk 104mm preis-/leistungsblatt? vorrangiges merkmal verschleißarm, dann preis? 

und Google, falls du ab und an hier noch mitliest: frohes neues!


----------



## Sabiii (31. Dezember 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hat lange gedauert, aber jetzt komme ich so langsam in bestellwallung. gibts ein lk 104mm preis-/leistungsblatt? vorrangiges merkmal verschleißarm, dann preis?
> 
> und Google, falls du ab und an hier noch mitliest: frohes neues!



Wünsche auch allen einen guten Rutsch in 2013! Cheers


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2012)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hat lange gedauert, aber jetzt komme ich so langsam in bestellwallung. gibts ein lk 104mm preis-/leistungsblatt? vorrangiges merkmal verschleißarm, dann preis?
> 
> und Google, falls du ab und an hier noch mitliest: frohes neues!



guggsdu hier

Und allen einen Guten Rutsch und immer genug Grip in 2013


----------



## x-rossi (31. Dezember 2012)

Speedskater schrieb:


> guggsdu hier


das kaufst du selber? denn diese bewertung habe ich zufälliger weise auch schon gelesen, bevor ich hier nachgefragt habe 






taugt das blatt denn nun? oder taugts nicht? sonst frage ich nochmal im coladosen-thread nach.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2012)

habe ich an 3 Bikes.

40er  




36er 




38er 




die haben zwischen 2000 und 8000 km runter und sehen noch gut aus.
Ich wechsel die Ketten, wenn die Verschleißlehre reinfällt, so hält ein Ritzel 3 Ketten (3000 km), wird dann gedreht und das Kettenblatt überlebt 5-6 Ketten.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Januar 2013)

das überzeugt natürlich, top! danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2013)

Frohes Neues alle zusammen! Ich hoffe, das radfahrtechnisch in 2013 bei mir wieder mehr los ist als letztes Jahr. 

Vielleicht kommen ja auch mal wieder ein paar schöne Touren in diesem Thread zustande?


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Januar 2013)

Wünsche allen auch ein frohes neues Jahr.  

Ja, mal sehen ob ein Paar schöne Touren zu standen kommen, schön wäre es alle mal. Doch heute fällt die Neujahrstour erst einmal buchstäblich ins Wasser. 

Hat denn schon jemand Pläne für den *Saisonstart 2013* (Malle/Gardasee/usw.)?

Guten Start ins Jahr 2013!


----------



## BlackTrek (1. Januar 2013)

Konkret noch nix geplant. Aber Malle wär schon schön. Gardasee auch, aber erst ab Mai.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Januar 2013)

Ich wünsche auch allen ein frohes neues Jahr!

Sicher werden ein paar schöne Touren zustande kommen, warum fangen wir nicht gleich am Samstag damit an?

Ich habe für März Bikeurlaub auf LA Palma oder La Gomera und für Mitte August Alpencross und Gardasee auf meiner Wunschliste.


----------



## akisu (2. Januar 2013)

frohes neues jahr auch von mir 


Speedskater schrieb:


> Sicher werden ein paar schöne Touren zustande kommen, warum fangen wir nicht gleich am Samstag damit an?


klingt nach einem plan!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2013)

Auch von mir noch an dieser Stelle ein Frohes Neues!



Speedskater schrieb:


> Sicher werden ein paar schöne Touren zustande kommen, warum fangen wir nicht gleich am Samstag damit an?



... weil wir erst am Sonntag damit beginnen  

*Vulkenradweg (Glauberg-Lauterbach-Glauberg) am Sonntag​*


----------



## x-rossi (3. Januar 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 40er


hast du da einen diy-spanner angebracht?


----------



## Speedskater (3. Januar 2013)

Die Kettenspanner habe ich selbst gebaut, inzwischen an 4 Bikes verbau und da passen auch noch fette Schlappen drauf. An dem Bike ist er noch nicht eloxiert. 





 @Erdi, dann halt erst am Sonntag.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Januar 2013)

alter schwede!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDSign (3. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen

Auf der Vorseite habe ich etwas von "Seligenstadt" gelesen - das trifft sich gut 

Nehmt ihr auch (Wieder)-Einsteiger mit? Durch einen Unfall bin ich 2012 leider kaum zum Biken gekommen - dieses Jahr möchte ich nun aber wieder einsteigen - guter Vorsatz und so . Bin zwar momentan nicht ganz so auf der Höhe wie früher, aber so 50km/1000hm pro Tour sollten max. drin sein 

Wo wäre denn der regelmäßige Treffpunkt? Meine Touren führen mich eigentlich immer über Umwege zum Hahnenkamm - hat irgendwie Tradition das Bierchen da oben 

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Januar 2013)

Herzlich willkommen Frank. Seligenstadt ist für einige Touren die hier gepostet werden eine ganz gute Ausgangsposition. Die Touren die hier gepostet werden führen oft durch die Hahnenkammregion oder den erweiterten Vorderspessart. Bei einigen Touren ist auch ein Pausenbierchen standartdmäßig eingebaut. ... und lass Dich nicht abschrecken, auch ich fange gerade erst nach einen Längeren Schlüsselbein-Genesungs-Pause wieder mit Grundlage und leichtem Hm-Training an. Lies einfach mit und schließ Dich nach Lust und Laune an.


----------



## Andreas (4. Januar 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Auch von mir noch an dieser Stelle ein Frohes Neues!
> 
> ... weil wir erst am Sonntag damit beginnen
> 
> *Vulkenradweg (Glauberg-Lauterbach-Glauberg) am Sonntag​*



Auch von mir ein frohes neues Jahr!

Pläne habe ich bisher noch keine. Nach überstandener Erkältung kommt der Vulkanradweg leider noch zu früh für mich.


----------



## Alpacca (5. Januar 2013)

Ich bin spät dran, aber schließe mich den Glückwünschen fürs neue Jahr an.  Bis mindestens Mitte des Jahres bleib ich hier, da wird sich sicherlich noch die eine oder andere schöne Tour ergeben. Mal sehn wo mich dann der Job hinverschlägt.
Das Wetter zum Jahreswechsel hat mich ehrlich gesagt wenig gejuckt, da ich vom 27.12. bis einschließlich 4.1. durchweg arbeiten war. Zumindest etwas positives daran.  Über den Vulkanradweg muss ich noch nachdenken. Da ich derzeit kaum zum Radeln komme, befürchte ich das konditionell nicht zu überleben.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Januar 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Über den Vulkanradweg muss ich noch nachdenken. Da ich derzeit kaum zum Radeln komme, befürchte ich das konditionell nicht zu überleben.



Ei Gude! Nett das Du noch ein wenig bleibst.   ... übrigens es geht nur auf der einen Seite hoch, auf der anderen geht es ganz lange bergab.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2013)

Auf der Strecke vom Vulkanradweg ist früher eine Bimmelbahn gefahren und irgendwann wurden die Gleise entfernt und die Strecke wurde durchgängig asphaltiert. Daher sind die Steigungen so im Bereich von ca. 3% und lässt sich gut fahren. Ich werde voraussichtlich auch dabei sein.

Alpacca du schaffst das!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (5. Januar 2013)

Sind vermutlich auch dabei! ... habe ich Dir ja ohnehin schon angedroht Erdi.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2013)

Ich freue mich über Jede(n), ob topfit oder noch nicht (wie ich selber), dehn ich am Treffpunk sehe  Nur Mut, tragt Euch ein ... allein das Caffee ist es schon wert 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> *Vulkenradweg (Glauberg-Lauterbach-Glauberg) am Sonntag​*


----------



## Alpacca (5. Januar 2013)

Alles klar, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich mach mit. Laufräder müssen ja nicht immer top zentriert sein... ich hab dabei grad die Nerven verloren.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Januar 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Alles klar, ihr habt mich überzeugt. Ich mach mit. Laufräder müssen ja nicht immer top zentriert sein... ich hab dabei grad die Nerven verloren.


----------



## randi (6. Januar 2013)

Frohes neues Jahr, viel Erfolg, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich Euch. Natürlich Radkilometer ohne Ende 

Als Motivationsschub  on Frammersbach drehen sich die Räder wieder. Am 13 Oktober MTB Marathon http://www.bike-spessart.de/de/news.html

Ich hoffe dass sind gute Nachrichten für 2013, oder habt Ihr das schon gewußt?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2013)

Wir waren um 16:36 in Hartmannshein. Alpacca habe ich um 18:02 an seinem Auto ausgesetzt und um 18:15 Uhr bin ich nach hause geradelt und um 19:17 Uhr war ich wieder zuhause. Bei mir waren es 182 km und 1072 hm in 8:35 Stunden.

Ich hoffe ihr seid auch gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Januar 2013)

Super Armin! ... dann habt Ihr ja noch fett reingetreten. 

Wir waren um ca. 19:45 Uhr zu Hause. ... hatte oben über Hartmannshain so wenig Sicht, dass wir runter laut Anett, länger brauchten als rauf. Außerdem war auch noch ein Platten dabei.
 @Erdi: Danke fürs Guiden, war wie immer nett.

 @loti & Dietrich: Super Männer, war schön des es mit allen zusammen so gut geklappt hat. 

Allen einen schönen Restsonntag.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2013)

06. Januar 2013, Die heiligen drei, nö sechs Könige mit Ihrer Königin waren unterwegs ins Abendland und sind auch angekommen   

06:36 Std. 136 KM 889 HM. 

Sind wir jetzt heilig ... nö, bekloppt 

*Nachtrag ...*

Das habe ich heute gegessen. OK, nix beonderes, aber das Bild ist aufgenommen am 02.12.2006 !!!! Na, wenn das keine Quallität ist, weis ich's auch nicht 

Ein paar weiter Bilder von heute --> im Tourenalbum







[/url] Heute gegessen, aber das Bild aufgenommen am 02.12.2006 !!! Na wenn das keine Quallität ist *haha* von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## loti (7. Januar 2013)

Hier meine Rückmeldung,
ich habe Dietrich in Hirzenhain eingesammelt und nach Glauberg gebracht. Volker, wir haben Dich noch wegfahren sehen. Ich war um 19 Uhr 40 zu Hause. Spass hat´'s gemacht!
loti


----------



## BlackTrek (7. Januar 2013)

randi schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr, viel Erfolg, Glück und vor allem Gesundheit wünsche ich Euch. Natürlich Radkilometer ohne Ende
> 
> Als Motivationsschub  on Frammersbach drehen sich die Räder wieder. Am 13 Oktober MTB Marathon http://www.bike-spessart.de/de/news.html
> 
> Ich hoffe dass sind gute Nachrichten für 2013, oder habt Ihr das schon gewußt?



Ui! Nee, das wusste ich noch nicht. Ich bin zwar im Moment alles andere als in Form und so weit von der nötigen Fitness entfernt wie noch nie. Aber bis Oktober ist ja noch etwas Zeit...

Das freut mich sehr, dass man da die Kurve nochmal bekommen hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Januar 2013)

Ui, Oktober. Da sind Schlammschlachten ja noch warscheinlicher als bisher im Juni. Werde mir den Termin aber gleich mal notieren.
 @Erdi: war ne nette Tour gestern. Habe mir heute den Dienstweg mit dem Rad geklemmt, aber morgen geht es wieder los, damit die Kondition für weitere Touren und Frammersbach reicht.


----------



## x-rossi (7. Januar 2013)

eher nicht. ich glaube , dass die sich den goldenen oktober absichtlich ausgesucht haben. zwar gibts oktober auch niederschläge, aber durchschnittlich weniger, als im juni.

wie sind denn da die distanzen? lässt sich das easy mit einem 14 kg-rad fahren?


----------



## Alpacca (7. Januar 2013)

Hi, auch ich sage nochmal danke fürs guiden. Ich glaube ich den Armin mit Krampfpausen und Energielecks in den Beinen eher ausgebremst.  War aber keine Absicht.  Meine Selbstzweifel waren also nicht unangebracht. Die Muskelmieze mauzt heute kräftig.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Januar 2013)

Alpacca, Du hast ja tapfer durchgehalten. 

Gestern Abend gabs erst mal eine Mountainbiker-Portion Pasta und der Weg heute Morgen zur Arbeit lief wie gewohnt. Heute Abend auf dem Heimweg habe ich erst mal einen Rennradfahrer von Eschersheim bis Harheim gejagt und als ich ihn dann eingeholt hatte, biegt der Feigling ab.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Januar 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> eher nicht. ich glaube , dass die sich den goldenen oktober absichtlich ausgesucht haben. zwar gibts oktober auch niederschläge, aber durchschnittlich weniger, als im juni.
> 
> wie sind denn da die distanzen? lässt sich das easy mit einem 14 kg-rad fahren?



Na, da bin ich mal gespannt. Wenn es 4 Wochen vorher durchgehend trocken ist, sind die Bedingungen top. Ansonsten Fango.

Also, wenn sie die Strecken nicht ändern, dann 34 km mit 850 HM, 65 km mit 1650 HM, Grabig inclusive, und 120 km mit 3600 HM, ebenfalls mit 1x Grabig.

Ich bin die kurze Distanz vorletztes Jahr mit dem Schweinderl (damals 17,5 kg) und letztes Jahr ebenfalls die Kurze mit dem One-Forty (14,3 kg) gefahren. Es hat 2011 für Platz 10 (trotz Kuchenpause) und 2012 für Platz 5 in meiner Altersklasse gelangt. Sollte also problemlos machbar sein. Die Mittelstrecke sollte ebenfalls gehen (bin ich bislang nur mit dem Racefully (11 kg) gefahren), eventuell muss man mit mehr Federweg am Grabig mal schieben. Langstrecke dürfte in Quälerei ausarten, da man bislang da die erste Runde (65 km) unter 4 Stunden bleiben musste um in der Wertung zu bleiben.

2011 war ne riesige Sauerei (deshalb das Schweinderl), Schlamm bis zu den Naben. Die meisten sind abseits der Schotterwege mehr gelaufen als gefahren, insbesondere bergab. Ich war bergauf ne Schnecke, aber wenn es abwärts ging hatte ich als Einzige wirklich Spass.


----------



## x-rossi (8. Januar 2013)

ist der boden da echt so versicker- und verdunstungsunfreudig?

die kleine und mittlere runde könnte schon in spaß ausarten. ich weiß nicht, ob ich auf die große lust habe. käme auf die mitstreiter an. grabig musste ich erst mal youtuben. zwar kenne ich steileres, aber grabig scheint etwas längeres zu sein. das bräuchte ich dann nicht zweimal, wenn die streckenführung aus 3 identischen streckenabschnitten bestünde. und dann noch mit einem frischen alpencross in den knochen ...

die kleine runde kann ich mir ganz gut vorstellen, die mittlere irgendwie auch noch. und die lange nur, wenn die strecke prinzipiell spannend ist, die mitfahrer locker und die beine ok wären.

also ich wäre schon dabei.


----------



## randi (8. Januar 2013)

Hi zusammen,
 zu Frammersbach, neuer Veranstalter = neue Strecke

Drei spannende Strecken (33, 58 und 92 km) mit dem Anstieg am âGrabigâ als besonderes Highlight!

Hier wird selbst den Profis alles abverlangt! 

Auf der Kurzdistanz sind 1.050 hm, bei der mittleren Runde 1.840 hm und auf der Langstrecke rund 3.000 hm zu bewÃ¤ltigen.

Damit wird auch die "Lange Strecke" fÃ¼r viele wieder atraktiver


----------



## x-rossi (8. Januar 2013)

hört sich gut an. dann hängts am ende nur nur an der form.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Januar 2013)

Ich werde mich nach Witterung entscheiden.
Wenn trocken, Mittelstrecke mit Rennfräse, wenn nass, Kurzstrecke mit AM. Gibt es vorab ne Einführungsrunde wie die letzten Jahre? Habe die zwar nie mitgemacht, da ich die Strecken ja kannte (sind ja öfter mal im Spessart unterwegs), aber bei neuen Strecken wäre es schon interessant sie vorher mal unter die Reifen zu nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Januar 2013)

Servus,
komm so aus dem Raum 61130 und suche hier in der Gegend nochen paar Biker weil immer nach Gi is doof und in Fb wirds langsam langweilig, daher wollte ich mal fragen was und wo fahrt ihr denn so an Strecken, eher Trails oder Waldautobahn, bzw mit was fahrt ihr, eher im Bereich 120mm oder so 160mm++
mfg


----------



## Speedskater (9. Januar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> Servus,
> komm so aus dem Raum 61130 und suche hier in der Gegend nochen paar Biker



Hi, ich wohne in 61184 und wir freuen uns immer über Mitradler



rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> daher wollte ich mal fragen was und wo


Das geht von Vulkanradweg bis Alpencross, Spessart, Taunus usw.



rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> eher Trails oder Waldautobahn:lol



Waldautobahnen nur uphill, sonst am liebsten Trails 



rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> mit was fahrt ihr, eher im Bereich 120mm oder so 160mm++



Von Starr bis 180/150mm je nach Anwendung.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (9. Januar 2013)

jo das hört sich doch schonmal gut an, dann werd ich ma versuchen wenn ihrs nächste ma ne runde startet vorbeizukommen
aber da würd ich erstmal bei den langsameren fahrern bei euch dazustossen weil mit eminem trümmer bin ich jetz net so die uphillrakete is eher abwärtsorientiert.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Januar 2013)

@rockshoxrevel herzlich willkommen. 

Tach zusammen.

Nach der stundenlangen Nieselregenausfahrt letztes WE suche ich mir an diesem Wochenende den vom Wetterbericht bessern Tag für das Wochenend-Radeln aus. 

Aktuell soll der *Samstag* der schönere Tag sein. Finale Entscheidung erfolgt morgen Abend gegen 18:00 Uhr. Werde zur Übersicht einen LMB-Eintrag machen. Startzeit ab Steinheim (Druckhaus/Mainradweg) um 10:00 Uhr. Licht sollte sicherheitshalber mitgenommen werden.

Ziel wird der Bäcker in Klingenberg sein. 60 Km hin und dann auch wieder 60 Km zurück. Die Streckenführung überlege ich mir noch, wird jedoch hauptsächlich flach und asphaltiert bzw. geschottert sein. Zwei Hügel werden vermutlich zu überwinden sein, die Hm werden jedoch keine 300 Höhenmeter übersteigen. 

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen. 

Hat jemand interesse?


----------



## Alpacca (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin an diesem WE raus. Viel Spaß!


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Januar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> jo das hört sich doch schonmal gut an, dann werd ich ma versuchen wenn ihrs nächste ma ne runde startet vorbeizukommen
> aber da würd ich erstmal bei den langsameren fahrern bei euch dazustossen weil mit eminem trümmer bin ich jetz net so die uphillrakete is eher abwärtsorientiert.



Fein, dann kann ich ja mal wieder das schwere Rad nehmen ohne aufwärts die einzige Bremse zu sein.
Wenn Herr Speedskater mal wieder den Feldi unsicher macht und der Bus wieder Räder mit zum Plateau hoch nimmt, so dass man sich das hochgegurke erspart....

Ok, aber am WE erst mal Kuchentour. Sonntag wäre besser, wir haben am Samstag nämlich um 19:00 Uhr noch nen Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. Januar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ok, aber am WE erst mal Kuchentour. Sonntag wäre besser, wir haben am Samstag nämlich um 19:00 Uhr noch nen Termin.



Da müssen wir nur bissel rein treten, dann sind wir auch rechtzeitig zurück.

Heute auf dem Heimweg hat mich so ein Witzbold mit seinem stylischen Bike mit güldenen Naben überholt, als ich dann mit meinem Nabendynamo/Nabenschaltungsbike mit Schutzblechen neben ihn gefahren bin, ist ihm irgendwie schlagartig die Puste ausgegangen und ich hatte mich schon gefreut endlich wieder mal einen Gegner zu haben und nicht nur Opfer.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Januar 2013)

Nach wie vor ist Samstag die Wetterprognose günstiger. Wenn ich die Wahl zwischen *"kalt und sonnig"* oder *"kalt und schattig"* habe, entscheide ich mich lieber für die erste Variante. 

Deshalb morgen (Samstag):

Frostiges Winterradeln mit Kuchenpause in Klingenberg

Wetterprognose für Samstag:

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## rockshoxrevel (11. Januar 2013)

@ chaotenkind, find ich sehr gut mit nem ca 16kg bock is man halt net so schnell bergauf, aber dafür is die federperformance erste sahne^^


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2013)

@Bikeholic, Moin, habe mich gerade angemeldet. Wir sehen uns in Seligenstadt ...


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Januar 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, Moin, habe mich gerade angemeldet. Wir sehen uns in Seligenstadt ...


OK!


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Januar 2013)

@Bikeholic, danke für's guiden. Mal auf der anderen Mainseite, ist in der Summe 10 KM kürzer, aber das ist ja wurscht. Nach dem Kaltstart heute morgen war's in der Sonne richtig angenehm.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2013)

Ich habe das gute Wetter heute genutzt und bin mal zum Feldberg geradelt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2013)

Wir sind nach der Samstagabendlichen (Sonntagmorgendlichen) Geburtstagsparty bei Freunden den restlichen Sonntag nicht wirklich aus dem Nest gekommen. Man wird alt...


----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2013)

übrigens habe ich gestern Flüge gebucht.
03.03.2013 Frankfurt -> La Palma 
17.03.2013 La Palma -> Frankfurt 

Aber Alpencross im August steht auch noch auf dem Programm.


----------



## karsten13 (14. Januar 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> übrigens habe ich gestern Flüge gebucht.
> 03.03.2013 Frankfurt -> La Palma
> 17.03.2013 La Palma -> Frankfurt
> 
> Aber Alpencross im August steht auch noch auf dem Programm.



was für ein unverschämter Post!   Und dann auch noch 2 Wochen 

Empfehle bis dahin diesen Thread zum Vorabsabbern 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. Januar 2013)

2012  ist mein Alpencross dem Jobwechsel zum Opfer gefallen, den Resturlaub muss ich bis Ende März nehmen und irgendwas sinnvolles muss ich ja mit der fetten Abfindung machen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Januar 2013)

Die erste Woche wäre interessant. In der zweiten Woche habe ich nämlich schon einen festen Termin: Ladies Open in Beerfelden.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Januar 2013)

Die zweite Woche geht auch bei mir nicht. Armin sende mir doch bitte mal die zusammengefassten Infos per Email. Vielleicht ist das ja sogar eine Mallealternative. 

@_Allwetterbiker_/Samstag: GA1 möglicherweise Richtung Mainz (???) @_Speedskater_: @_Erdi01_: Was denkt Ihr?

@_Allwetterbiker_/Sonntag: Schneeausfahrt Richtung Naturfreundehaus! (bei hinreichend kaltem und trockenem Wetter zum KUCHENSCHMAKOFATZ)

... hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## Mugendriver (15. Januar 2013)

Guten Abend,
ab Februar zieht ein guter Kumpel von mir leider nach Hanau , das heißt wir können nicht mehr jedes Wochenende Mountainbike fahren. Deswegen bin ich nun auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten oder auch einer Gruppe, die verrückt nach Mountainbike fahren sind .

Kurze Info zu mir:
Ich heiße Lukas, bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus der nähe von Gelnhausen (Main-Kinzig-Kreis  ). Zur Zeit studiere ich Maschinenbau und bin nur an den Wochenenden oder Semesterferien zu Hause .

Freu mich auf eure Rückmeldung 

Mfg
Lukas


----------



## Speedskater (16. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die zweite Woche geht auch bei mir nicht. Armin sende mir doch bitte mal die zusammengefassten Infos per Email. Vielleicht ist das ja sogar eine Mallealternative.



Hab ich Dir geschickt, vergiss Malle!



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @_Allwetterbiker_/Samstag: GA1 möglicherweise Richtung Mainz (???) @_Speedskater_: @_Erdi01_: Was denkt Ihr?



Bisher bin ich nur bis nach Höchst geradelt, schau mer mal...



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @_Allwetterbiker_/Sonntag: Schneeausfahrt Richtung Naturfreundehaus! (bei hinreichend kaltem und trockenem Wetter zum KUCHENSCHMAKOFATZ)
> 
> ... hat jemand Interesse?



Kuchenschmakofatz hört sich schon mal gut an.


 @Mugendriver, wenn dein Kumpel nach Hanau gezogen ist nehmen wir einfach den mit, ok und Dich natürlich auch.


----------



## Mugendriver (16. Januar 2013)

@Speedskater, ok alles klar, hört sich gut an


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Januar 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> auf der Suche nach ein paar Leuten oder auch einer Gruppe, die verrückt nach Mountainbike fahren sind .
> 
> Freu mich auf eure Rückmeldung
> 
> ...


Herzlich willkommen! ... ließ einfach mit und schließ Dich an, wenn Du magst. 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir geschickt, vergiss Malle!


 Danke ich kläre es jetzt mal ab.


----------



## Mugendriver (16. Januar 2013)

@Bikeholic, Danke  werde ich tun


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Erdi01[/URL][/I]: Was denkt Ihr?



"zuviel weißer Rotz" das denk ich  

Also nach stundenlangem Schneerobben ist mir nicht. Außerdem muß ich SA erstmal meine Fatty holen um SO dann meine Winterschlampe aus dem Haus jagen zu können 

... und mit Kellerräumung bin ich auch beschäftigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (18. Januar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

war die Tage mal einer von euch im Wald? Ich überlege ehrlich gesagt am Sonntag bei euch mitzufahren oder durch den Taunus. Auf Eis habe ich aber echt keine Lust.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Januar 2013)

War die ganze Woche im Wald. Heute war es ohne Spikes grenzwertig, da die Herren Jäger, Förster, und wer sich sonst noch mit dem Auto dort rumtreibt, die breiten Wege ziemlich glatt gefahren haben. Habe mich aber nur einmal auf absolut gerader Strecke ohne Vorwarnung abgelegt. Es war so glatt, dass ich kaum wieder auf die Füße kam, aufsteigen aufs Radl ging gar nicht. Musste mir erst eine weniger glatte Stelle dafür suchen. Ansonsten ging es. Die Trails dürften aber in besserem Zustand sein, dort gurken ja keine Autos drauf rum.


----------



## Alpacca (18. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Info, auch wenns nicht so rosig klingt.


----------



## IronShit (19. Januar 2013)

wo machts denn morgen hin?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Januar 2013)

Sollte ich für Morgen die Ice Spiker drauf ziehen?


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Januar 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> Ich überlege ehrlich gesagt am Sonntag bei euch mitzufahren oder durch den Taunus.





IronShit schrieb:


> wo machts denn morgen hin?





Speedskater schrieb:


> Sollte ich für Morgen die Ice Spiker drauf ziehen?



Heute die Räder in Stad gesetzt und eines mit Spikes versehen. Jetzt kann es los gehen. 

Der Plan: Morgen kreuz und quer durch den verschneiten Wald, mit Einkehr im Naturfreundehaus Rodenbach. Wetter-Prognose sollte OK sein. 

Fahrzeit hin: ca. 2,5-3,0H
Pause: 1H
Fahrzeit zurück:1-1,5H
Km: max. 60 Km
Hm: max: 500Hm
Die Geschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten angepasst. 

Start am Druckhaus auf dem Mainradweg um 10:30 Uhr. Parkplätze sind unter der Hellentalbrücke ausreichend vorhanden. Das Ende habe ich zwischen 15:00 & 16:00 Uhr angepeilt.

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (19. Januar 2013)

OK, ich überlass das mal der Einschätzung des Guides.  Wenn ohne Spikes fahrbar, dann bin ich dabei. Ansonsten lass ich es lieber mal.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wetter-Prognose sollte OK sein.


Wenn man sich den Samstag anschaut OK, aber wir reden von SONNTAG, schau Dir mal den richtigen Tag an 

Also wie auch immer, nach dem Chaotenpost habe ich neben der Fatty auch den Spikes LRS montiert. Aber bis nach HU, dann Deine Runde und wieder zurück, ist mir des guten zuviel. Mir werden morgen 2,5 Std. Rodgau Rundweg langen. Nur um Euro Cappu-Pause beneide ich Euch ...


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Januar 2013)

Alpacca schrieb:


> OK, ich überlass das mal der Einschätzung des Guides.  Wenn ohne Spikes fahrbar, dann bin ich dabei. Ansonsten lass ich es lieber mal.


 Falls uns das Wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht, sollte eigentlich alles fahrbar sein. Nur dort, also auf Nebenstrassen, wo die PKW`s den Schnee so verdichtet haben, dass aus Schnee Eis wird, wird es wohl glatt sein.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Samstag anschaut OK, aber wir reden von SONNTAG, schau Dir mal den richtigen Tag an
> 
> Also wie auch immer, nach dem Chaotenpost habe ich neben der Fatty auch den Spikes LRS montiert. Aber bis nach HU, dann Deine Runde und wieder zurück, ist mir des guten zuviel. Mir werden morgen 2,5 Std. Rodgau Rundweg langen. Nur um Euro Cappu-Pause beneide ich Euch ...


 Ja habe schon im Auge das das Wetter morgen schlechter werden soll. Danke für die Info. 

*An alle diejenigen die sich morgen anschließen wollen:

Bitte schaut um 09:30 Uhr noch mal in ins Forum! Falls das Wetter zu schlecht ist und die Tour ins Wasser fällt, poste ich dies hier 1H vor dem Start.*


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Januar 2013)

Kein Regen, es schneit! Tour startet wie angekündigt.   Heute Nachmittag soll es wärmer werden, ggf. verkürzen wir dann.

Freue mich auf jeden Mitfahrer.


----------



## IronShit (20. Januar 2013)

@Bikeholic&Co: ...haben euch wie es aussieht leider verpasst


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Januar 2013)

WINTERTOUR zum NFH

Hat Spaß mit Euch gemacht! 

Anbei ein Paar Impressionen:





Das Team






Happy im Schnee






Kleine Pause






Ein Strip ... wer kann der kann 






Unser Ziel






Jepp ...






Mit Speed durch den Schnee ... 





Auf dem Heimweg


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Januar 2013)

IronShit schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_&Co: ...haben euch wie es aussieht leider verpasst



Sind erst 15min Später gestartet. Schade war ne nette Tour! Hättest Dich doch einfach gemeldet.! ... und die Birkenhainer war dieses mal super zu fahren.


----------



## Alpacca (20. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und die Birkenhainer war dieses mal super zu fahren.



An- und Abreise mit dem Auto waren heute fast kniffliger.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Januar 2013)

Ich bin auch gut wieder nach Hause gekommen, aber manche Autofahrer denken die physikalischen Gesetze gelten nicht für sie.


----------



## Mugendriver (20. Januar 2013)

Servus

 @Bikeholic, schöne Bilder 

Hätte ich Zeit gehabt wäre ich gerne mitgekommen, habe aber in 1 Woche Prüfungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und die Birkenhainer war dieses mal super zu fahren.



Ja, wenn das Systemgewicht irgendwo zwischen 90 und 100 kg liegt!
Im hohen Gang kurbeln wie ne Blöde und trotzdem nicht an die Geschwindigkeit der Herren rankommen.


----------



## randi (23. Januar 2013)

Hallo,

wer Interesse hat, verkaufe  29er Cannondale Flash 
siehe Link zum Bikemarkt.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Januar 2013)

Samstag soll das Wetter ganz gut werden. Dann wird Samstag bei mir Biketag. Wer Interesse hat sich anzuschließen, der lässt es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Januar 2013)

Bescheid! Sonntag soll es Regen geben. Gefrierenden Regen um genau zu sein (hat der Wetterfrosch im HR gerade gesagt).

Ab Montag soll es richtig warm werden, da werde ich dann mal das Helius gegen das Schweinderl tauschen und für ein paar Tage für den Dienstweg missbrauchen (bis mein neuer Sommer-Laufradsatz fürs Helius zusammegebaut ist).


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ab Montag soll es richtig warm werden, [/COLOR].



Mein Internet meint, dass die Höchsttemperatur am Montag 2 °C beträgt. Das ist weit von richtig warm entfernt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Januar 2013)

Der Frosch murmelte gestern was von 6°C und Tauwetter. Werde am Montag aber wegen Terminen eh nicht mit dem Rad fahren, sondern nach Feierabend nur das Schweinderl holen und dafür das Helius abgeben wg. Umbau OEM, Kette ersetzen, Hinterad nachzentrieren, so Kleinigkeiten halt. Außerdem zum Maßnehmen für den Sommer-Laufradsatz.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Samstag soll das Wetter ganz gut werden. Dann wird Samstag bei mir Biketag. Wer Interesse hat sich anzuschließen, der lässt es mich bitte wissen.


Werde auch für 2-2,5 Std. unterwegs sein und werde den Langener Waldsee (Trail) ansteuern und umrunden, dann wieder Heim. Also wenn Jemand sich in meine Region verirren will ...

Start irgendwas zwischen 11-12 Uhr


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2013)

Das weiße Zeug nervt völlig ab, mir reicht es jeden Tag morgens und abends bei unter 0°C im dunkeln mit Spikes auf die Arbeit zu radeln.

Morgen muss ich paar Dinge erledigen, also kein radeln und am Sonntag schau mer mal was das Wetter so her gibt.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das weiße Zeug nervt völlig ab, mir reicht es jeden Tag morgens und abends bei unter 0°C im dunkeln mit Spikes auf die Arbeit zu radeln.


Also ohne Spikes geht hier im Großraumkühlschrank Kreis Offenbach nix und selbst damit darf man alles, nur nicht absteigen wollen 

Und das hier ist ein schei$$ Film, den darf ich nicht zu oft sehen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KC-ImP7F8Xw"]Cannondale Trigger 26" or 29" - YouTube[/nomedia]

Obwooooohl, ich habe ja genug Platz geschaffen und die "Spaßkasse" ist wieder gut gefüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Januar 2013)

Na, dass ist ja mal ne schöne Abwechslung zu den üblichen "boah, bin ich toll im bergabballern" Filmchen!

Das Glatteis war mit Schwälbchens Premiumnagelreifen sowohl heute, als auch die letzten zwei Tage zum Dienst locker zu bewältigen. Fuhren heute auf einem spiegelglatten Wirtschaftsweg an einem Auto vorbei, dass quer weggerutscht war und dessen Insassen gerade versuchten mittels einer Decke unter den Antriebsrädern die Fuhre wieder flott zu bekommen. Deren Gesichtsausdrücke waren unbezahlbar!


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2013)

Würde gerne mal eine Frage zur Dikussion stellen: 

Wer von Euch hätte an einem Trail-Bikewochenende mit 2-3 Übernachtungen, geführten Touren (von ortsansässigen Guides) interesse?

... abends lecker Grillen oder gemeinsam Essen. Das ganze über ein Wochenende mit Verlängerung von Donnerstag oder Freitag bis Sonntag.

Mir schwebt schon seit einiger Zeit die Pfalz und das Felsenland vor. Das ist die deutsche Seite der Pfalz, währenddessen Erdis Film mit Wissembourg die französische Seite dokumentiert (Cannendalevideo zwei Einträge zuvor). 

Die Anreise ins Felsenland ist mit 2,5 Stunden von Frankfurt aus auch noch im Rahmen und Quartiere gibt es genügend. Kosten und Termin müssten natürlich noch abgeklärt werden.


Also wer kann sich für diesen Vorschlag erwärmen?


----------



## x-rossi (26. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Also wer kann sich für diesen Vorschlag erwärmen?[/SIZE][/SIZE] [/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [/SIZE][/SIZE]


ja. ich


----------



## Speedskater (26. Januar 2013)

@Erdi, gegen Bikes mit halber Gabel bin ich irgendwie immun. Hättest Du da jetzt ein Filmchen mit einem 18 Gang Getriebe-Bike verlinkt ......aber gegen so was bist Du ja immun, weil die Teile zu schwer sind.

Übrigens habe ich mal an meinem Mount Vision einen Service an der Gabel und    am Dämpfer durchgeführt, ich denke nach über 8.500 km und über 100.000 hm ist das schon mal sinnvoll. Das bringt schon was, die Federung geht etwas fluffiger, wenn da wieder Schmiermittel drinne ist.

 @Bikeholic, ja das hört sich sehr gut an, besonders wenn man einen Eingeborenen als Guide hat.


----------



## karsten13 (26. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Mir schwebt schon seit einiger Zeit die Pfalz und das Felsenland vor.



Dann schau Dir mal trailrock.de an. Beim Patrick waren wir schon mehrfach  .

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Januar 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja. ich






Speedskater schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, ja das hört sich sehr gut an, besonders wenn man einen Eingeborenen als Guide hat.






karsten13 schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir mal trailrock.de an. Beim Patrick waren wir schon mehrfach  .
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.


Danke für die Info Karsten, die haben nette Touren im Angebot!

Hattest Du dort Einzeltouren oder ein Tourenpacket gebucht (verlängertes Wochenende) und wo welche Übernachtungsvariante kannst Du empfehlen?

Werde dort wohl mal anfragen und dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wer von Euch hätte an einem Trail-Bikewochenende mit 2-3 Übernachtungen, geführten Touren (von ortsansässigen Guides) interesse?
> 
> ... abends lecker Grillen oder gemeinsam Essen. Das ganze über ein Wochenende mit Verlängerung von Donnerstag oder Freitag bis Sonntag.
> 
> Mir schwebt schon seit einiger Zeit die Pfalz und das Felsenland vor. Das ist die deutsche Seite der Pfalz, währenddessen Erdis Film mit Wissembourg die französische Seite dokumentiert (Cannendalevideo zwei Einträge zuvor).



Wußt ich nicht, dass das Vid in der "Nähe" aufgenommen wurde. Grundsätzlich habe ich immer Interesse, nur mit den verlängerten WE ist das immer so ne Sache. 

Und mit dem passenden Untersatz, beim Rize geht's nicht vorran, da ich mit 2x10 Antrieb aufbaue. X.O. Gripshift habe ich, eine x.o. 11-36 Kassette habe ich gerade gestern in der Bucht zum 1A Kurs gekrallt, jetzt hängt's nur noch am passenden X.O. *Type2* Schaltwerk, das immer noch nicht in allen Varianten verfügbar ist 



> @Erdi, gegen Bikes mit halber Gabel bin ich irgendwie immun. Hättest Du da jetzt ein Filmchen mit einem 18 Gang Getriebe-Bike verlinkt ......aber gegen so was bist Du ja immun, weil die Teile zu schwer sind.


Ich sach's doch immer *Rollwiderstand* ist das Maß der Dinge, nicht Gewicht, also her mit den 20Kg Bombern


----------



## x-rossi (27. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


>


aber ich habe einen termin im juni, an dem ich dann nicht dabei wäre. http://www.bike-festival.de/

und die ersten beiden mai-wochen bin ich auf einer insel. für alle anderen, möglichen termine kann ich mir alles zurechtlegen, sofern da auch der arbeitgeber mitspielt. der hat manchmal nicht so den überblick und pro forma etwas angst, dass das tagesgeschäft unter meiner abwesenheit (generell durch abwesenheit eines mitarbeiters) leiden würde


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na, dass ist ja mal ne schöne Abwechslung zu den üblichen "boah, bin ich toll im bergabballern" Filmchen!:daumen





Bikeholic schrieb:


> währenddessen Erdis Film mit Wissembourg die französische Seite dokumentiert (Cannendalevideo zwei Einträge zuvor).




Nachschlag gefällig: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0hod8LVooLU"]2012 en 9' - YouTube[/nomedia]

OK, bei den ganzen geilen Cannondales könnt das glatt als CD Werbefilm durchgehen, aber mal ehrlich, auch wenn ich die rosarote Cannondale-Brille absetze habe ich selten so einen geilen Zusammenschnitt gesehen  Boah ... meine Fresse bei 5:10


----------



## karsten13 (27. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hattest Du dort Einzeltouren oder ein Tourenpacket gebucht (verlängertes Wochenende) und wo welche Übernachtungsvariante kannst Du empfehlen?
> 
> Werde dort wohl mal anfragen und dann sehen wir weiter.



wir waren immer ein paar Tage übers Wochenende da. An Übernachtungsvarianten haben wir auch schon alles durch, diverse Ferienwohnungen, Hotel und zuletzt (ohne mich wg. Bandscheibe) einfache Zimmer in einem Gästehaus, das zu einer benachbarten Behinderteneinrichtung gehört. Schreib den Patrick einfach mal an.

Habe ihn 2009 auf einem Alpencross kennengelernt, mittlerweile ist der auch bei der DIMB ziemlich aktiv, guckst Du hier.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Januar 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> habe ich selten so einen geilen Zusammenschnitt gesehen  Boah ... meine Fresse bei 5:10



Meinst Du das schmale Brett auf dem sie da unterwegs sind? Na, dann schau mal hier ab 0:35
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JkfYm-rnfFI"]Mountain Bike Trials with Ryan Leech - YouTube[/nomedia]

oder die berühmte Sequenz aus dem Manifesto
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ILoWtb3I28I"]Ryan Leech - Manifesto - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Mugendriver (27. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Würde gerne mal eine Frage zur Dikussion stellen:
> 
> Wer von Euch hätte an einem Trail-Bikewochenende mit 2-3 Übernachtungen, geführten Touren (von ortsansässigen Guides) interesse?
> 
> ...



Schöner Vorschlag . Da würde ich gerne mitkommen, wenn's zeitlich bei mir passt


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2013)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Meinst Du das schmale Brett auf dem sie da unterwegs sind? Na, dann schau mal hier ab 0:35
> Mountain Bike Trials with Ryan Leech - YouTube
> 
> oder die berühmte Sequenz aus dem Manifesto
> Ryan Leech - Manifesto - YouTube



Ja, der ist natürlich auch gut. Kommt gleich hinter dem Godfather Mac Askill
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG9mhcim3dQ"]Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version) - YouTube[/nomedia]

So fahr ich auch immer ins Büro


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Danny MacAskill - s1jobs.com (Extended version) - YouTube
> So fahr ich auch immer ins Büro



Betreffend das Outfit oder den fahrbaren Untersatz?
Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass Cannondale auch Dirtbikes im Programm hat!


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Januar 2013)

*Trail-Tour im Trailparadies Dahner Felsenland
*
... nachdem dann doch die ein oder andere Stimme Interesse zeigte habe ich mich dann mal schlau gemacht. Falls wir uns auf einen gemeinsamen Termin verständigen können, würde es mich freuen. 

Wer also ernsthaftes interesse hat sich der Trail-Tour im Trailparadies Dahner Felsenland hat und sich verbindlich anzuschließen möchte, der möge mir dies bitte per PN mitteilen. Alles weitere werde ich dann per PN kommunizieren, denn wir müssen ja nicht diejenigen langweilen, die dieses Thema nicht interessiert. 

*Bitte zur besseren Übersicht in den Betreff eintragen ob beide Daten (siehe unten) möglich sind oder nur eines!*

Ab 5-6 Teilnehmern würden wir eine eigene Gruppe bekommen können. Es liegen wohl schon einige Reservierungen vor, deshalb sind wir gehalten, uns baldmöglichst zu entscheiden. Deshalb bitte ich um Rückmeldung bis zum 03.02.2013. Anmeldung und Verrechnung würde dann direkt von jedem selbst an den Veranstalter entrichtet werden, ggf. mit einer Gruppenzuordnung falls genügend Mitfahrer zustande kommen. 

Daten - Preise - Infos:

Verlängerte Wochenenden mit Feiertag
oder individuelle Verlängerung:

Termine:  
 17.05.-20.05.2013
 29.05.-02.06.2013

Leistungen:
  4 Übernachtungen mit Frühstück im Gästehaus
  4-Gänge Abendmenü am Samstag
  Einrollrunde am Anreisetag
  3/4 Ganztages-Mountainbiketouren mit Guide,  
  je etwa 50-60 km
  Fahrtechnische Hinweise während der Tour 

 Preis/Person:  
  249,-  (4 ÜN  im Doppelzimmer)
  209,-  (3 ÜN  im Doppelzimmer)

  299,-  (4 ÜN im Einzelzimmer)
  259,-  (3 ÜN im Einzelzimmer)

Bitte um Info per PN wer sich gerne anschließen möchte.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Januar 2013)

@Speedskater: Benzing ist übrigens am 15. & 16.06.. Habe mich/uns heute schon mal eingeloggt. Muß allerdings erst noch einen Ges.-Termin umplanen bevor ich entgültig dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (29. Januar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Termine:
> 17.05.-20.05.2013
> 29.05.-02.06.2013


nachgefragt: der erste termin ist 4 tage lang (fr-mo), der zweite termin ist 5 tage lang (mi-so). ich habe mir beide termine im kalender eingekringelt und schau jetzt blöd. wie ist das jetzt insgesamt gemeint?

edit! jaja, der teufel steckte im detail. irgendwie hatte ich bei allen 4 preisen auch 4x ÜN gelesen. wieso auch immer.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Betreffend das Outfit oder den fahrbaren Untersatz?
> Ich hab gar nicht gewusst, dass Cannondale auch Dirtbikes im Programm hat!


Weder noch 

Aber das Rumgehopse ist alles andere als neu. Schon mal was vom "Beast of the East" gehört oder von Martyn Ashton?

Zu der Zeit als BMX langsam uncool wurde und man neuerdings alles "trailen" mußte so Mitte der Neunziger war natürlich CD am Start mit seinem Beast of the East und seinem Teamfahrer Martyn. Eins der weniger bewegten Zeitdokumente: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpfnNJ0N1jU"]Get a Grip, old school bike trials, cannondale, giant - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2013)

... Jahrzehnte später und erkann's immer noch ... wie GEIL 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5z1fSpZNXhU"]Martyn Ashton - Amazing Road Bike Stunt Riding - YouTube[/nomedia]

OK, etwas anderer Untersatz, aber die Steilpassage ist auch wieder dabei 

So, und weil wir gerade so schön retro sind und als Kind der 80ziger muß ich mich jetzt vor die Klotze begeben --> DALLAS schauen


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2013)

Beides Mal 
Ja, von dem Kerl habe ich schon gehört. Nur hat er jetzt doch tatsächlich die Marke gewechselt! Und, oh Mann, die Klamotten in den 80ern! Mein alter Herr meinte zu dieser Zeit mal zu seinem Kumpel, der Rad und entsprechendes Outfit mitbrachte weil wir mit ihm ne "Radtour" machen wollten, "so fahren wir nicht mit dir" Wir Kinder fanden beides cool!


----------



## Speedskater (30. Januar 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, und weil wir gerade so schön retro sind und als Kind der 80ziger muß ich mich jetzt vor die Klotze begeben --> DALLAS schauen



Sorry, aber da überkam mich damals schon ein Brechreiz , wenn ich nach Hause kam und bei meinen Eltern Dallas in der Glotze lief. 

Habt ihr noch Platz für eine Pizza und einen Kasten Bier? bölk


----------



## x-rossi (30. Januar 2013)

bin ich der einzige, der zur trail-tour ins trailparadies möchte?


----------



## Mugendriver (30. Januar 2013)

@x-rossi, nein bist du nicht  
ich kann erst am Samstag sagen ob ich mitfahre oder nicht


----------



## x-rossi (31. Januar 2013)




----------



## Mugendriver (31. Januar 2013)

Wer von euch ist öfters mal beim Stadler in Frankfurt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der zur trail-tour ins trailparadies möchte?



Ich komme auch mit.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Januar 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist öfters mal beim Stadler in Frankfurt?



2x im Jahr. Winterschlussverkauf und Sommerschlussverkauf. Klamotten und Zubehör, wie Rucksäcke, sind ganz ok, der Rest, naja. Ich hole Räder und technisches Zubehör meinen kleinen Dealer um die Ecke, Klamotten auch mal gerne bei Hibike.


----------



## x-rossi (31. Januar 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist öfters mal beim Stadler in Frankfurt?


1mal, 2mal im jahr vielleicht.



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit.


na davon bin ich doch mal ausgegangen, oder!


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2013)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Mugendriver (31. Januar 2013)

Ok.  Ich wollte einfach mal wissen ob jmd dort sein mtb kauft, hatte kurz nach Silvester mein neues Scott gekauft und der Service war leider sehr schlecht bei mir.


----------



## x-rossi (31. Januar 2013)

fahren wir alle gemeinsam mit der bahn dahin oder reist ihr mit euren autos an?

@ Mugendriver: je nachdem, von wo du anreisen musst, kann ich dir aktuell tatsächlich die bikeschmiede262 in offenbach empfehlen, nachdem ich das geschäft bis zum inhaberwechsel gemieden habe. der neue inhaber ist aber durch und durch auf gegenseitigkeit aus. meine sympathie mit dem team geht sogar soweit, dass ich an einem arschkalten, verregneten tag ein paar kreppel hingetragen habe. eigentlich müsste ich das wieder mal tun. aber im moment ist ja leider wieder frühling.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (31. Januar 2013)

@x-rossi, hört sich ja schon mal gut an  Komme aus der nähe von Gelnhausen. Hier in Schmalkalden wirds wieder kälter


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> fahren wir alle gemeinsam mit der bahn dahin oder reist ihr mit euren autos an?



Bahn ist ne gute Idee. Zwei Räder in eins von unseren Autos ist ziemlicher Käse. Mal recherchieren, ob es so was wie das Wochenend-Ticket für bis zu 5 Personen gibt, oder sowas wie ne Gruppenkarte.


----------



## x-rossi (1. Februar 2013)

diese angebote könnte es auch bundesländerübergreifend geben. da weiß karsten sicher auch etwas an infos beizusteuern.

*edit/* habt ihr auch ab und an diesen fehler, dass das forum seine spracheinstellung von ganz alleine ändert?


----------



## Mugendriver (1. Februar 2013)

@x-rossi, nein bei mir ist der Fehler noch nicht


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2013)

Öh, nö, ist bei mir bislang noch nicht vorgekommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2013)

ENDLICH ...

Das ist der Grund warum ich mich heute ins Auto, statt auf's Rad gesetzt habe. Gestern ist das erste für mich brauchbare Type 2 Schaltwerk beim Kronberg Feinkosthändler erschiehnen ...
Wenn man den Schaltwerkskäfig so bewegen will, bricht man sich bald den Finger. Da muß später ne enorme Spannung auf der Kette liegen.






[/url] 
2013er X.O. Type 2 Medium von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Bin echt auf's Zusammenspiel mit der Feinkostkassette gespannt ...






[/url] 
X.O. 11-36 10-fach von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Und dann habe ich vorhin binner ner 1/4 Std. mir noch zwei Kettenblätter 38 und 40zig für ein paar Kröten hier im Bikemarkt klargemacht. Sind zwar offizell DH Blätter ohne Steighilfen, aber für vorn ist das eh wurscht und zum ausprobieren erst recht, habe nämlich gerade mal NULL Ahnung was ich da vorn an 2x10 für AM Ketten soll 

Hm ... Mist, jetzt sind mir aber die Agumente ausgegangen warum's mim Rize nett weitergeht.

Ach und da war ja noch was, ich muß dem Herrn Bikeholic ja auch noch ne PN schicken ...


----------



## Speedskater (2. Februar 2013)

sehr hübsch erdi, das würde meinem CF07 auch gut stehen.

und was steht morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2013)

Spontanausfahrt heute 11:00 Uhr! Treffpunkt: Druckhaus / Parkplatz unter der Hellenthalbrücke! Ziel: Mal sehen aber auf jeden Fall kreuz und quer durchs Gelände.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Februar 2013)

erdi01 als vordere kettenblätter würde ich dir die abstufung 20/36 bzw 20/38 empfehlen, pedaliert sich dehr gut bergauf und  schön fetzig bergab. steighilfe ist wrklich egal, musste nur den umwerfer entsprechend einstellen dann geht das ohne probleme.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> erdi01 als vordere kettenblätter würde ich dir die abstufung 20/36 bzw 20/38 empfehlen, pedaliert sich dehr gut bergauf und  schön fetzig bergab. steighilfe ist wrklich egal, musste nur den umwerfer entsprechend einstellen dann geht das ohne probleme.


Danke für Deine Einschätzung. Ein 20ziger Kleines finde ich schon extrem, wo soll man damit hochfahren, ohne das man sich schon vorher nach hinten überschlagen hatt  Ich dachte ich fange jetzt mal mit 26/38 an ...

@all, also nach dem Schnee und Eis der letzten Zeit, haben sich die 5 Grad schon fast nach Sommer angefühlt. Ganz zu schweigen davon, dass das Rädsche ohne die Spikespanzerketten, von ganz allein dahin gerollt ist. Ich glaub ich war heute nur Beifahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Februar 2013)

ich hab des 20er an meinem enduro, weil coildämpfer und 160er van, bei 3-4 km permanent bergauf  meiner meinung nach iwann doch anstrengend wird, oder an kurzen steilanstiegen ist das auch sehr toll^^


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2013)

Heute mal Wellness fürs Bike gemacht und dem Bock eine schöne Fango gegönnt.  Nach dem ganzen Eis und Schnee kann die dicke Matschepampe der Holzfäller, auch sehr ordentlich Rollwiederstand erzeugen. :kotz: 

Also Erdi, den Kopf nicht hängen lassen, auch ohne die Spikespanzerketten lässt sich der Wiederstand ordentlich erhöhen. 

Also mir war das trockene, eisige Wetter lieber! ... jetzt gehe ich mir erst mal den ganzen Morast abklopfen.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ich hab des 20er an meinem enduro, weil coildämpfer und 160er van, bei 3-4 km permanent bergauf  meiner meinung nach iwann doch anstrengend wird, oder an kurzen steilanstiegen ist das auch sehr toll^^



Ist es zu steil, bist Du zu schwach!

War trotz Fangopackung eine nette Runde.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (3. Februar 2013)

tippe eher auf zu schwer, wiege mit bike combatrdy ca 130kg und ich bin weisgott kein schwächling^^, btw kann mir ma jemand sagen wie ich bilder in nem forum hochlade check das net ganz?


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2013)

Öhm, hab nur ein 38er am 17 kg Enduro. Das fährt sich damit immer noch ordentlich bergauf. Schnell ist anders, aber ich will damit ja auch kein Bergaufrennen gewinnen. Feldi und Kurzstrecke beim Spessartbike-Marathon ging bislang gut. Systemgewicht liegt komplett mit Tagesrucksack bei 67 kg.

Fotos in Beiträge einbetten:

Foto im Fotoalbum anklicken, rechts erscheint dann etwas weiter unten "einbetten mit BBCode oder HTML". Dieses "einbetten" anklicken. Der BBCode ist dann schon blau unterlegt. BBCode des Fotos kopieren, dann zum Thread zurück und den BBCode in den Beitrag einfügen.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. Februar 2013)

na ja je nachdem wo man fährt und wie langs bergaufgeht und je nach tourlänge isses ok, aber wenn ich 50km fah denk ich sicherlich da isn 38erblatt en nogo wenns dauernd bergauf geht. wer was anderes denkt, überzeuge mich vom gegenteil 
und 67kg is fast nur die hälfte von meinem combatrdy gewicht, das verändert dann die lage etwas


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel, sie hat in ihren Bikes jeweils eine Rohloff Speedhub, da entspricht 38/16 ca. 22/32.


----------



## rockshoxrevel (4. Februar 2013)

^^ is ja doppelbeschiss


----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Trail-Tour im Trailparadies Dahner Felsenland
> *


wissen wir denn schon genaueres über die höhenmeter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (6. Februar 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wissen wir denn schon genaueres über die höhenmeter?



Schau mal auf die Homepage von denen, da sind diverse Touren beschrieben. 

Bin zur Zeit auf Dienstreise und werde mich so bald ich wieder zu Hause bin, um die Rahmenbedingungen kümmern. Dachte jedoch das wir uns aus deren Standardsortiment bedienen, denn da scheinen nette Touren dabei zu sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2013)

rockshoxrevel schrieb:


> ^^ is ja doppelbeschiss





Aber das Verhältnis von Fahrradmasse zu Fahrermasse ist trotzdem ein wenig ungünstig, sprich die Radlmasse hat über 1/3 der Fahrermasse.

Max. Strecke war Feldi 1300 HM auf 98 km. Ich glaube der längste Anstieg dort sind so 6 km am Stück. Spessartbike waren nur ca. 40 km mit 850 HM. Da geht es aber (leider) auch immer wieder mehrere Kilometer am Stück bergauf. Aber wenn ich meinen Tritt und Tempo gefunden habe läufts.
 Da bin ich meinen Genen dankbar, dass sie mir einen untypisch hohen  Muskelanteil bei wenig Fettanteil spendiert haben. Sonst würde das nicht  funktionieren.


----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Schau mal auf die Homepage von denen, da sind diverse Touren beschrieben.  Dachte jedoch das wir uns aus deren Standardsortiment bedienen, denn da scheinen nette Touren dabei zu sein.


trailrock.de 

1400 hm pro tag und tour sind voll ok. ich hätt lust auf:

WASGAU TOUR
FELSENLAND TOUR
BURGENTOUR
100 SERPENTINEN TOUR (zum üben  )


aber deren level-meter passt manch mal nicht zur tourenbeschreibung


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Februar 2013)

Erstens kommt es anders und zweitens als man(n) denkt ...

Wieder mal viel zu spät aus den Federn, gleich rein in die Radklamotten und auf' Rad nach Dreieich zur gemühtlichen Loti-Runde. Dachte "och bis zum Rödhof zum Mittag kommste auch ohne Frühstück". Loti kam und meldete sich krankheitsbedingt ab ..."öhm, was mache ich jetzt ..." Also gut, teste ich mal die *"immer wieder Sonntags"* flotte MTB Runde, die zeitgleich am Treffpunkt stand. Los gings ...

Es waren 10, es waren allein 5 Dtz , es war flotter, es war holbriger, ich war auf dem falschen Rad, mit 30ziger als kleinstes Kettenblatt merkt man(n) Anstiege mehr, es war eigentlich mein "Vier Seen Tour" mit einem auch für mich neuen Trial, hinter Egelsbach. Da steht jetzt eine Modifikation meiner Tour an.

Fazit: 3,5 Std. Powertour ohne Hungerast überstanden, Essen ist überbewertet  Ich bin zu einer Zeit schon wieder     @home, zu der ich eigentlich erst starte. Was mache ich jetzt mit dem Rest des Tages


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Februar 2013)

@Speedskater. 
___________________________________________________________________________


Habe mich gestern durch den Gegenwind gequält, so dass ich das schöne Wetter in keinster Weise genießen konnte. Habe wohl gerade den konditionellen Faschingsdurchhänger. 

___________________________________________________________________________



*TRAILCAMP Dahner Felsenland

*
Es wird das Wochenende vom 29.05.-02.06.2013. Dann sind es insgesammt 4 Tage und die Anreise lohnt sich.

Falls sich sonst noch jemand anschließen möchte:

*zur Buchung*

Sind wohl mehrere Gruppen an diesem WE vom Veranstalter geplant: Wer zu uns dazustoßen möchte: Codewort -> Eisbären.


___________________________________________________________________________


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2013)

Alles Gute Armin! Hast dir ja einen passenden Tag zum Feiern ausgesucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (11. Februar 2013)

@Speedskater, ich schließ mich mal den letzten beiden an


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2013)

danke Mädels und Jungs!

ich hasse Zwangslustigkeit


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Februar 2013)

Dto.
Fasching wird grundsätzlich boykottiert. Ich halte es mit der Anti-Büttenrede, die angeblich 1995 mal in Flörsheim gehalten worden sein soll und der Redner angeblich anschließend Polizeischutz brauchte um aus der Halle raus zu kommen.

Übrigens, Loti ist nur noch 18 Punkte vor dir. Den packst du!


----------



## Speedskater (12. Februar 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Übrigens, Loti ist nur noch 18 Punkte vor dir. Den packst du!



nur noch 14


----------



## Alpacca (12. Februar 2013)

Ich bin spät dran, aber war heut auch ein paar Stunden durch den Taunus schlittern. Wobei die Trails vom Altkönig runter echt gut zu fahren waren.

Aber auch von mir noch (verspätete) Glückwünsche!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2013)

Hast du es gut. Wenn ich vom Dienst zurück bin ist es zu spät für sowas.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Februar 2013)

chaotenkind schrieb:


> übrigens, loti ist nur noch 18 punkte vor dir. Den packst du!



2


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Februar 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 2


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Februar 2013)

Hey Speedskater Du glücklicher, 

schon die letzten Einträge und Filme von Deinem *Urlaubsziel* gesehen?

Also ich würde Deine fette Maschiene an den Start bringen! ... kann glaube ich nix schaden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2013)

Zum Glück hat er ja Shuttleservice. Die Tragepassage mit "schwerem Gerät" dürfte nicht so witzig sein.
Und Tubeless macht auf dem Lavauntergrund auf alle Fälle Sinn...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Februar 2013)

Bikeholic, jo, die Bilder kenne ich. 

Chaotenkind, mein "schweres Gerät" ist nur wenige Gramm schwerer als dein Nicolai.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Chaotenkind, mein "schweres Gerät" ist nur wenige Gramm schwerer als dein Nicolai.



Echt? Schwerer? Erschreckend!
Also bei mir rangieren 14,1 kg (genauer 14,09 kg) noch als mittelschweres Gerät. Alles drüber ist schwer. Bei mir fliegt noch ein neuer Rohloff-Schaltgriff rum, mal sehen wieviel Gramm der einspart (nicht so viel wie deiner). Irgendwann, wenn mal Zeit und Lust vorhanden wird er gegen den alten auf dem Helius getauscht.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Februar 2013)

Bevor dieser Fred im Winter verwaist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... falls das Wetter ein einsehen hat und meine Erkältung endlich abgeklungen ist, werde ich am WE (der Wettertechnisch schönere Tag) eine möglichst schlammfreie Runde drehen!

Wer also interesse an GA1 hat, der möge sich bitte melden.

Info was meine Erkältung macht sowie der Wetterbericht ankündigt und ob ich überhaubt auf den Bock steige, veröffentliche ich Freitagabend recht Spät. Meldet keiner Interesse an, erspar ich mir dies!
  @Speedskater: Falls wir bis dahin nix mehr voneinander hören, schönen URLAUB!


----------



## Mugendriver (27. Februar 2013)

@Bikeholic, für eine Fahrt am Wochenende wäre ich dabei. Was heißt GA1?


----------



## x-rossi (27. Februar 2013)

GA = Grundlagenausdauerbereich. wobei dieser belastungsbereich in zwei segmente unterteilt wird: in GA1 und GA2. GA1 ist soft, GA2 ist stramm.

leider ist die nennung eines belastungsbereiches als tempovorgabe für eine tourplanung recht ungünstig, da dieser GA1-bereich durch leistungsmessung erfassbar ist und von person zu person individuell ausfällt.


----------



## Mugendriver (27. Februar 2013)

Ok Danke, dann weiß ich jetzt Bescheid


----------



## x-rossi (27. Februar 2013)

nur mal so - falls es auf der tour bergauf geht, wird wohl jeder aus seinem GA-bereich heraus fahren 

angemessen für eine tourausschreibung wäre ja die angabe, dass zb die geschwindigkeit auf den langsamsten teilnehmer angepasst wird.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Februar 2013)

Gut erklärt! Die Geschwindigkeit wird auf den langsamsten Teilnehmer angepasst und es wird eine Flachlandausfahrt. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter und meine Gesundheit spielen mit. Genaueres wenn ich alle Faktoren abschätzen kann.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte wir lassen die Langsamen immer im Wald stehn.

Rossi, Du suchst doch noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu Trailrock.
Bei mir im Auto ist noch platz für einen Mitfahrer und sein Bike.
Und Zimmer teilen sollte auch kein problem sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (28. Februar 2013)

Speedskater, top! Ich war noch nicht dazu gekommen,
obwohl Bikeholic mich schon vor tagen informiert hatte.
sorry und danke!

heißt also, dass ich nur noch auf trailrock.de unter angabe
der gruppenkennung buche und "doppelzimmer" angebe,
wobei die zuteilung der zimmer dann vor ort erledigt werden
kann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Gut erklärt! Die Geschwindigkeit wird auf den langsamsten Teilnehmer angepasst und es wird eine Flachlandausfahrt. Vorausgesetzt das Wetter und meine Gesundheit spielen mit. Genaueres wenn ich alle Faktoren abschätzen kann.



Also Samstag gemäß des Wetterfrosches! Für mich wird es dann ein lockeres ausfahren, GA 0,5.
 @_Speedskater_: Schönen Urlaub, falls wir uns vorher nicht mehr sehen! Hast du es gut.


----------



## loti (28. Februar 2013)

Ich habe meine Grippe auch überstanden. Bin zwar noch nicht wieder fit,
aber für lockere Touren auf Zypern sollte es reichen. Ich freue mich auf 20 Grad und viel Sonne ab morgen. Ab 22.3. bin ich wieder im Lande.
Dann ist hoffentlich der Winter vorbei.
loti


----------



## karsten13 (28. Februar 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Grippe auch überstanden. Bin zwar noch nicht wieder fit,
> aber für lockere Touren auf Zypern sollte es reichen. Ich freue mich auf 20 Grad und viel Sonne ab morgen. Ab 22.3. bin ich wieder im Lande.
> Dann ist hoffentlich der Winter vorbei.
> loti



Da haben wir einige Parallelen 
Meine Grippe war zwar nur ne fette Erkältung, hat mich aber 2 Wochen am Radfahren gehindert 
Achte mal auf die Rennradgruppen auf Zypern, wenn Dir einer winkt, könnte ich das sein 

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... falls das Wetter ein einsehen hat und meine Erkältung endlich abgeklungen ist, werde ich am WE (der Wettertechnisch schönere Tag) eine möglichst schlammfreie Runde drehen!


Klingt wie meine "Babenhausen, ich bin flach wie Holland" Runde, Jedenfalls für mich. Falls Du mit möchtest ... ?

Der Grippe bin ich noch entkommen, die Erkältung war aber schnell als ich und hatte mich letztes WE auf Standby gesetzt. 

Jetzt ist endlich März und wenn der  sich nicht bald freiwillig verpißt, wird er weggeföhnt ... ! Hm ... März und ich bleib hier, das erste Mal seit 7 Jahren. Dementsprechend sind alle Regler noch auf Winter(schlaf)modus. Das einzige mit ansteigender Formkurve zur Zeit ... das Gewicht


----------



## Bikeholic (1. März 2013)

Das mit dem Bauchumfang geht mir genauso.  Habe gerade meine Februar-KM-Leistung gescheckt, bin 106 Km gefahren. Damit das schlechteste Februarergebnis aller Zeiten.:kotz: ... selbst im Hardcorewinter vor 3 Jahren war die Bilanz trotz Schneemassen deutlich besser. So genug gejammert! 

@alle: Bin für das WE raus! Kann keine Zeit nenne wann ich auf das Rad steige. Wird sich bei mir morgen früh nach dem Erkältungsstand richten und dann ist es vermutlich für alle zu kurzfristig um sich zu organisieren. Werde wenn überhaupt, spontan eine Runde drehen. Sobald ich meine Gesundheit zurückerobert habe, wird es dann wieder planbarer und ich freue mich auf Mitfahrer.
 @Erdi: Danke fürs Angebot, doch morgen wird das wohl nix. Werde wenn   überhaupt, nicht mehr als 2-2,5H anstreben und das nur auf Asphalt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. März 2013)

Mit dem Gewicht habe ich keine Probleme. Ich komme im Januar auf 1451 km und im Februar auf 1140 km. 

Das Radel ist schon im Koffer, morgen wird der Rest gepackt und am Sonntag geht es dann in den Urlaub. 13 Tage in der Sonne bei ca. 20°C biken.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. März 2013)

Mein lieber Schwan! Ich habe im Januar nur 908 km und im Februar 556 km gepackt. Februar war einfach zu viel Regen. Ist aber egal, was das Gewicht betrifft. An meinem Untergewicht hat sich seit 27 Jahren nix geändert, trotz in dieser Zeit jahrelanger erzwungener Sportabstinenz.
Nächste Woche soll es hier schön und trocken werden. Montag brauche ich das Auto, aber der Rest der Woche wird dann wieder 2-rädrig zurückgelegt.
Viel Spass beim bergab schraddeln!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. März 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Danke fürs Angebot, doch morgen wird das wohl nix. Werde wenn   überhaupt, nicht mehr als 2-2,5H anstreben und das nur auf Asphalt.


Babenhausen-Runde ist zu 95% Asphalt (Ihr seid die schonmal mitgefahren) und meine Februarfahrleistungleistung (3x gefahren, gesamt 162 KM) ist auch nicht der Rede wert  und weist Du was ... es ist mir schei§§ egal 

Also von daher würd's schon gut passen, aber wenn Du eh noch krank bist würde ich's an deiner Stelle sowieso ganz lassen.

Allen Urlaubern viel Spaß! ... und nö, ich bin keinen Meter neidisch! Habe im Moment einfach kein Bock auf Radreisen!


----------



## Bikeholic (2. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich komme im Januar auf 1451 km und im Februar auf 1140 km.


 



Speedskater schrieb:


> Das Radel ist schon im Koffer, morgen wird der Rest gepackt und am Sonntag geht es dann in den Urlaub. 13 Tage in der Sonne bei ca. 20°C biken.


 ... auch will! 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> wenn Du eh noch krank bist würde ich's an deiner Stelle sowieso ganz lassen.


 Deshalb ist auch nochmal Wandern oder sonstiges angesagt. 


Allen einen schönen Urlaub! ... und macht bitte geile Fotos um uns daheimgebliebenen eine lange Nase zu machen.


----------



## karsten13 (3. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das Radel ist schon im Koffer, morgen wird der Rest gepackt und am Sonntag geht es dann in den Urlaub.





> DE 7764 nach La Palma, Spanien
> 
> Fluggesellschaft: Condor
> Flugzeugtyp: A320
> ...



oh oh ...

Hoffe mal, dass das nicht dein Flug ist. 2 Freunde von mir mussten am Mittwoch einen Tag länger bleiben, weil der Flieger wegen Nebel nicht in La Palma landen konnte. Und wir hatten auch schon das "Vergnügen".

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Speedskater (4. März 2013)

grrrrr, ​
doch das ist mein Flieger, nach hinten habe ich noch 2 Tage Zeit bis ich wieder Arbeiten muss.

Auf La Palma zieht wohl gerade ein Sturmtief durch und dann ist mit Flieger landen mit starkem Seitenwind nicht so prickeln. Was soll ich bei dem sch... Wetter auf der Insel, hier scheint ja im Moment auch die Sonne ist nur bissel kälter. Wenn der Flieger heute um 16:00 Uhr startet sollte ich Morgen biken können.


----------



## LimitedEdition (4. März 2013)

Nachdem er nun wieder zwei Stunden am Flughafen verbracht hat, wird Speedskater auch heute wieder in die heimische Wohnung zurückkehren. Der Flug wurde erneut verschoben. Nächster Versuch morgen um 12.30 h.


----------



## BlackTrek (4. März 2013)

Hi LimitedEdition,

schön von Dir zu hören! Du klingst so, als ob Du nicht planst, mitzufliegen.

Der Flughafen von La Palma liegt direkt tangential zum Berg mit Meer zu den anderen 3 Seiten. Da die Runway auch vorne und hinten über das Wasser überhängt, verzeiht dieser Flughafen bei Start und Landung nichts!

http://goo.gl/maps/hNwyD

Also lieber etwas warten und heile ankommen, würde ich sagen. Das ist einer von den echt kniffligen Flugäfen. Alternative wäre, nach Teneriffa oder Gran Canaria zu fliegen und mit der Fähre rüberzuschippern. 

Always happy landings!


----------



## LimitedEdition (4. März 2013)

Ja, ist schon besser so, das ist uns klar. Allerdings lässt die Informationspolitik von Condor etwas zu wünschen übrig.

Ich fliege nicht mit, weil ich mal wieder auf Jobsuche bin. Alle Jahre wieder!

Aber ich plane derzeit, in Zukunft wieder mehr zu radeln. Wie wär's? Bist du im Land, oder hauptsächlich unterwegs?


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Allerdings lässt die Informationspolitik von Condor etwas zu wünschen übrig.



Oh ja, da haben wir auch schon unsere Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Und wenn es nur die Informationspolitik wäre....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlackTrek (4. März 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Aber ich plane derzeit, in Zukunft wieder mehr zu radeln. Wie wär's? Bist du im Land, oder hauptsächlich unterwegs?



Ich bin unter der Woche hauptsächlich unterwegs. Am Wochenende würde ich mich aber über gute Gründe freuen, den Schweinehund zu überwinden! 

Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen geht bei mir aber nur gaaanz langsam und nicht sooo weit. Hast Du noch Deine alte Mailadresse?

So jetzt noch schnell das Köfferchen packen und ab ins Bett...


----------



## Mugendriver (5. März 2013)

Servus an alle,
hoffe das Wetter hält noch ein paar Tage. War gestern schon mit nem Kumpel Mtb fahren aber nach ungefähr einer halben Stunde und knapp 7 Km, war der Spaß dann auch schon wieder vorbei ----> Kette ist bei ihm gerissen.
Werde es heute mit jmd anderem Versuchen, weiter zu kommen . Eine genaue Route haben wir noch nicht aber es geht richtung Vogelsberg.

Schönen Tag euch allen


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. März 2013)

So, mit zwei Tagen Verspätung ist die Condor mit Speedskater an Bord nun in Richtung La Palma gestartet. Wenn das Flugzeug nun auch dort und das gesamte Gepäck dabei ist, stehen 12 Tage Urlaub nichts entgegen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2013)

Na, da hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter dort mitspielt. Derzeit ist es ja hier schöner als dort. Zumindest ab Mittag!


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. März 2013)

Nö Chaotenkind. Mittlerweile ist er auf Gran Canaria und darf dort die Nacht verbringen. Das Flugzeug hat wohl die Reichweite erreicht. Seine Begeisterung ist leicht im Keller. Morgen um 10 Uhr geht es weiter nach La Palma.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. März 2013)

Genau das Gleiche hat die Condor mal mit uns gemacht! Reichweite der Tankfüllung erreicht, hieß es. War allerdings nur eine Ausrede, um die Nacht-Straf-Gebühren in Ffm nicht zahlen zu müssen. Brachte uns einen wunderbaren Aufenthalt in Sevilla ein. Bei Nacht für einige Stunden in einem abgeriegelten Flughafen herum zu tappen hatte ich bis dato auch noch nicht. Ist auch keineswegs empfehlenswert. 

Na dann hoffen wir mal, dass der Urlaub jetzt endlich an Fahrt aufnimmt und für die anfänglichen Unwegsamkeiten entschädigt.


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. März 2013)

@bikeaholic

Drei Tage sind dann ja schon weg. Um das aufzuwiegen muss der Rest super werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2013)

Muß ich jetzt auch an einen Malletrip mit Frank denken. Da war was mit der Maschine. Eine Andere mußte einfliegen und auf Malle stehen bleiben wegen Nachtflugverbot in Frankfurt. Statt Nachmittags sind wir Nachts um 2 Uhr Irgendwas in Palma gestartet um dann rechtzeitig kurz vor Fünf vor Frankfurt zu sein und runter zu dürfen. Naja, für die Verspätung war dann die Boardbar frei und wir konnten uns auf Condors Kosten volllaufen lassen  Aber das hatten wir schon vorher in Palma gemacht, irgendwo mußten wir ja den Abend und die halbe Nacht verbringen


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. März 2013)

Tja, dass hatten die uns nicht angeboten. Weder bis Sevilla noch auf dem anschließenden Flug nach Ffm.
Nicht mal Verpflegung oder wenigstens was zu trinken während des Zwangsaufenthalts. Auf eigene Kosten waren nur ein paar Erdnüsse an einem Automaten im Transitbereich zu ergattern, da alle Freßstände schon lange geschlossen hatten als sie uns für ein paar Stunden aus dem Flieger geworfen hatten.

Haben das Ganze dann an die Aufsichtsbehörde weitergeleitet, da, typisch für Condor, das Treibstoffproblem "höhere Gewalt" war. Hätten die Entschädigung einklagen müssen, aber wer hat schon Lust auf ein Gerichtsverfahren Jahre später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (6. März 2013)

Anscheinend hatte das gestern nichts mit der Reichweite zu tun. Der Flughafen La Palma war nämlich noch geschlossen. Keine Ahnung, warum die Condor gestern von Frankfurt abgeflogen ist. Vielleicht hatten sie Angst, dass zu viele Fluggäste stornieren. Immerhin scheint Speedskater heute endlich auf La Palma gelandet zu sein. Vielleicht meldet er sich heute ja noch.


----------



## BlackTrek (7. März 2013)

Zur Reichweiten-Diskussion: Kein Flugzeug darf mit zuwenig Sprit an Bord losfliegen. Wieviel Sprit man braucht, wird sehr aufwendig und sehr genau berechnet. Wenn der Sprit doch nicht reicht, um das Ziel zu erreichen, dann liegt es IMMER daran, dass etwas Unvorhergesehenes passiert ist. Wetter, Slots, Technik, Anweisungen der Behörden, Vulkane, Militär, etc. können Gründe sein. Und diese Gründe sind in der Tat in der Mehrzahl "höhere Gewalt". Mancher Lowcoster braucht nichtmal höhere Gewalt, um einen Flug ersatzlos ausfallen zu lassen. Damuss man das Kleingedruckte lesen!

Wenn der Flughafen von La Palma wegen Wetter geschlossen war und die Condor trotzdem losgeflogen ist, dann höchstwahrscheinlich weil sehr stark anzunehmen war, dass sich in den etwa 4,5h Flugzeit das Wetter genug bessert, dass es wieder geht. Auch für eine Airline ist eine Diversion (Umleitung auf einen anderen Flughafen) sehr unangenehm! Die Kunden sind sauer, man muss sich um sie kümmern und ohne Vorwarnung etwas organisieren, das Flugzeug steht irgendwo, wo es nicht hingehört und muss evtl sogar leer nach Hause fliegen.

Sorry für offtopic

Lasst uns die Daumen drücken, dass Speedskater's Rückweg wenigstens einigermassen reibungslos funktioniert.


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2013)

moin moin,

ich bin ja seit Mittwoch an meinem Urlaubsziel angekommen und bin auch schon 2 nette Touren geradelt. Ab Morgen soll auch das Wetter besser werden.

Der Flugbetrieb läuft im Moment wieder normal, daher denke ich, dass der Rückflug problemlos verläuft.

Jetzt mach ich mich flott und geh eine Runde radeln.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. März 2013)

Ah, der verlorene Sohn hat es geschafft. Glückwunsch! Viel Spass weiterhin.

 @_BlackTrek_: Bei uns lagen keine unvorhergesehenen Probleme vor. Es wurde uns beim Abflug bereits durch den Piloten angekündigt, dass er nur so viel Sprit aufgenommen hat, dass es bis Sevilla, aber nicht bis Frankfurt reicht. Es war vorgesehen eine Situation zu schaffen, dass man den Flieger in Sevilla landen muss um dort aufzutanken. Dadurch konnte man genug Zeit zu schinden, um einen Slot zu bekommen durch den man erst morgens in Frankfurt landet. Es gab vor dem Abflug auf Lanzarote technische Probleme mit dem Flieger, diese sind aber keine höhere Gewalt. Der ursprüngliche Slot war nach 2 Stunden Fehlersuche natürlich weg, der nächste Slot war dann so spät, dass man in Frankfurt hätte höhere Gebüren zahlen müssen für die Nachtlandung. O-Ton Pilot: "Das kostet Condor so viel, da lohnt sich der Flug für uns nicht mehr".


----------



## BlackTrek (8. März 2013)

Ok, die können natürlich geplant nach Sevilla fliegen, auch wenn das nicht das Ziel der Passagiere ist. bikeholics Post klang, als seien sie mitten im Flug drauf gekommen, dass der Sprit nicht reicht.


----------



## Mugendriver (9. März 2013)

Moin, wer fährt von euch beim Spessart bike Marathon mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (9. März 2013)

Bei mir kommt es auf die Fitness, die Lust und vor allem auf das Wetter an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. März 2013)

Geplant isses schon. Vermutlich Kurzstrecke, damit genug Zeit fürs Buffet bleibt (sofern es ähnlich gut ist wie beim alten Veranstalter).


----------



## Speedskater (11. März 2013)

Habe heute eine nette Radel-Tour gemacht 100 km und 2750 hm.
War sehr geil.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habe heute eine nette Radel-Tour gemacht 100 km und 2750 hm.
> War sehr geil.



Da bleibt uns im Schnee festsitzenden wohl nichts anderes übrig als "_Jippie-Ya-Yeah_" zu sagen! 

... und natürlich, WO BLEIBEN DIE FOTOS?


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habe heute eine nette Radel-Tour gemacht 100 km und 2750 hm.
> War sehr geil.



Ich vermute mal 2750 hm abwärts! Hast du es gut. Hier ist Schneechaos.


----------



## Speedskater (12. März 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal 2750 hm abwärts! Hast du es gut. Hier ist Schneechaos.



Nee, hoch!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nee, hoch!



Iiiihhh!


----------



## Speedskater (13. März 2013)

@Bikeholic, Bilder gibts wenn ich zurück bin. Du kannst auch gerne zum Filmchen guggen vorbei kommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. März 2013)

Leute, Leute ... es wird Zeit, dass diese beschissenen Wintersonntage zu Ende gehen!

09:30 Es schneit schon wieder , ich habe schon lange kein Bock mehr auf Schnee. HÃ¤tte mich doch nach Malle machen sollen!

12:10 Ich stÃ¶bere gelangweilt in der Bucht, und ...

13:07 ... 3 2 1 ... MEINS 

13:10 Kontaktaufnahme

16:00 Ich in ... nicht Meinz, sondern Wiesbaden

17:10 Ich wieder Zuhause ... eine Lefty reicher, ein paar Hundert â¬ Ã¤rmer 

NatÃ¼rlich ein SchnÃ¤ppchen, aber sicherheitshalber sollte der Winter sich jetzt endlich mal verpissen 

Willkommen in der Sammlung: HÃ¶rt auf den Namen Lefty Carbon DLR SL, die Mittlere mit 110mm Federweg. Wird noch gecleant, also SchriftzÃ¼ge ab und bekommt noch zwei TitanschrÃ¤ubchen. Mehr Gutes kann man ihr erstmal nicht mehr tun !!! 

Sie lÃ¤uft so schon butterweich. Man kÃ¶nnte ihr hÃ¶chstens die Negativfeder noch tauschen gegen SoloAir, dass wÃ¼rde sie nochmals um 15-20g erleichtern, aber dann ist wirklich SchluÃ!

Das Austauschen macht aber nur Sinn im Zuge eines Services, wenn sie eh demontiert und zerlegt wird ... also so in vllt 3-4 Jahren mal  Offizell gibt's bei der Lefty natÃ¼rlich auch ein Wartungsplan, wirklich brauchten tut eine Lefty das aber nicht. Bis die mal merklich "schlechter" funktioniert, bewegt sich bei jeder normalen Gabel schon lang nix mehr.

Lefty over all 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/8565671911/]
	
 
Lefty Carbon Speed DLR SL, 110mm von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Bikeholic (18. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, Bilder gibts wenn ich zurück bin.





Speedskater schrieb:


> Du kannst auch gerne zum Filmchen guggen vorbei kommen.


Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. März 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!

Aber der Winter hat doch auch schöne Seiten, z.B. letzten Sonntag in Beerfelden. Nix los am Lift, driften im Schnee und ein paar Drops auf der schwarzen Piste (und promt meldet sich mein linkes Knie, ich werde zu alt für sowas). War eine nette Ablenkung. Wäre ja normalerweise nicht hingefahren, hatte aber schon vor Wochen gebucht. Und bei dem Wetter hätte man mir den wahren Grund sowieso nicht geglaubt. Bei Sonne und 20°C im Schatten hätte ich abgesagt.


----------



## Speedskater (19. März 2013)

Sonne und über 20°C im Schatten hatte ich vom 05.03. bis 17.03. nachdem es mit der Anreise endlich geklappt hatte und ich komme nach Hause und so ein Bullshit, die weiße Pest liegt immer noch hier rum. 

Und jetzt die versprochenen Bilder:
Irgendwo auf einem Hausfrauen-Trail




Kurze Pause vor dem Tragestück zum Pico Nambroque




Die Abfahrt vom Pico Nambroque 




LLano del Jable




Irgendwo auf der West-Piste zum nächsten Trail




Irgendwo im Süden auf dem schwarzen Katzenstreu




Irgendwo im Süden auf dem GR131




Und auf den Roque de los Muchachos muss man natürlich auch radeln, wenn man schon mal auf La Palma ist 




Auf den Trails habe ich dann einfach die Video-Kamera an gemacht.
Die Videos muss ich erst noch zusammen schneiden.


----------



## BlackTrek (19. März 2013)

Ach ja, La Palma...


----------



## Bikeholic (20. März 2013)

Sehr schick Speedskater! 

*Heute ist FRÜHLINGSANFANG!!!!!!! 

*... dazu kann ich nur sagen, dass ich komplett gegen Gewalt an Frauen bin, doch Frau Holle bekommt bald den Hosenboden stramm gezogen! 

Schönen Frühlingsanfang allen. 

Habe übrigens heute zwischen zwei Wolkenbrüchen Kedi auf dem Bike gesehen, wem das etwas sagt. Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten ...


----------



## x-rossi (20. März 2013)




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2013)

Will auch nach Palma mit Sonne und warm. Bei den Bildern werde ich echt neidisch.


----------



## Speedskater (23. März 2013)

was steht eigentlich Morgen auf dem Programm?

Ich hätte eine Wetterau-Flachlandrunde anzubieten?
Treffpunkt Hohestraße oder so.
Wer hat Lust?


----------



## Bikeholic (23. März 2013)

Werden morgen Mainschraddeln. Ob nur eine kleine oder eher eine ausgedehnte Runde kommt auf das morgige FRÜHJAHRSWETTER und meine Motivation an. Hört sich vermutlich blöde an, doch selbst die Wetterau ist mir derzeit zu anstrengend. Bin vom Trainingzustand sowie gesundheitlich vollends im Ars.... und werde mich auch auf der Ebene ausreichend quälen.


----------



## Alpacca (23. März 2013)

Schöne Bilder Speedskater!

Hier liegt immerhin kein Schnee mehr, meine Eltern 'erfreuen' sich nachwievor einer geschlossenen Schneedecke.
Ich würde ne Flachlandrunde mitdrehen. Ich kann allerdings nicht ganz so früh. Vor 11 würd ichs net schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (23. März 2013)

Wir haben 10:30 Uhr anvisiert doch wenn Du mit möchtest geht auch 11:00 Uhr. Werde nach einem Blick auf das Wetterradar und nach der Absprache mit Speedskater, gegen 09:15 Uhr posten wie der Plan aussieht.


----------



## Alpacca (23. März 2013)

Ok, halb 11 bekomme ich auch hin daran soll's mal nicht scheitern, ich schau dann morgen rein


----------



## Bikeholic (24. März 2013)

Wir treffen uns um 11:00 Uhr am gewohnten Treffpunkt. Steinheim / Druckhaus / Parkplatz unter der Brücke

Gemütliche Flachlandrunde auf zumeist befestigten Wegen. 

Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen!


----------



## Alpacca (24. März 2013)

OK, bis dann!


----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2013)

Und hier noch ein Video vom Urlaub das einer der Mitfahrer gedreht hat.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Twg5VsW6wao"]Singletrail Woche mit Magic Bike La Palma - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kombinatschef (24. März 2013)

Nice 
werde in 2 Wochen auch dort sein und meinen Spaß haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2013)

Wie gestern angekündigt, saugeil Armin! Ich denke, ich lege mir schon mal nen Koffer fürs Bike zu, so in weiser Voraussicht für nächstes Jahr.


----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2013)

Ich habe noch ca. 60 GB Video-Rohmaterial. 

Übrigens in La Palma kann man das ganze Jahr Biken.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2013)

Jo, aber schöner isses doch, wenn es hier Bäh ist.


----------



## x-rossi (26. März 2013)

la palma ... da wollte ich doch auch irgendwann mal hin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2013)

Kommt da eine Saisonbeginnurlaubsgemeinschaft für nächstes Jahr ins Rollen?


----------



## Bikeholic (27. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und hier noch ein Video vom Urlaub das einer der Mitfahrer gedreht hat.
> 
> Singletrail Woche mit Magic Bike La Palma - YouTube



Wo ist das Video hin?


----------



## x-rossi (27. März 2013)

möglich


----------



## Speedskater (28. März 2013)

Das wäre dann März 2014, aber was steht für Ostern 2013 auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. März 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> aber was steht für Ostern 2013 auf dem Programm?




Das steht erst mal morgen auf dem Programm:


_Karfreitagstour MTB-Neuses 

                               Fernblick / Neuses


Hallo Biker,

wie jedes Jahr werden wir an  Karfreitag eine Bike-Tour machen. Aufgrund der bisherigen Wetterlage und  der damit zusammenhängenden Konditionslage aller möglichen Teilnehmer,  wird diese etwas moderater ausfallen.

Michael Simon hat sich  bereit erklärt, die Tour auszuarbeiten und zu führen. Geplant ist eine  Tour über die Ronneburg zum Glauberg bei Glauburg (Wetterau).

Die Strecke wird zwischen 60-70 km sein und ca. 700HM haben (Sollte also für alle gut zu schaffen sein).

Treffpunkt wäe dann in Freigericht/Neuses am Dorfplatz um 9 Uhr.

_*Sonst für Ostern nix geplant, alles weitere wetterabhängig!*


----------



## Speedskater (28. März 2013)

1. ist 9:00 Uhr zur früh.
2. wäre es schon witzig, wenn ich nach Neuses fahren würde, um eine Radel-Tour durch die Wetterau zu machen.

Wenn jemand Lust hat könnte ich auch eine Radel-Tour durch die Wetterau anbieten, da würden mir auch noch paar Trails einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. März 2013)

Ich werde wohl Morgen oder Übermorgen mal auf dem Feldberg (vorsicht Schnee) radeln, wer hat Lust mit zu kommen?


----------



## Bikeholic (30. März 2013)

Habe mich vor kurzem an Dein letztjähriges Foto im Schnee erinnert. Na dann gibt es wohl ein neues Schneefoto.   Der Feldi ist mir bei meinem aktuellen Trainingszustand zu taff, bin heute und morgen raus!

@alle: 
Werde wohl Montag eine Runde drehen, was wie wo ist wie immer wetterabhängig, doch wir werden sicherlich irgendwo eine kleine Rast einlegen. Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, meldet sich bitte.


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2013)

Gib zu Du wolltest nur ein Beweisfoto sehn?

Guggsdu:


----------



## Bikeholic (31. März 2013)

Genau!  

... sieht ganz schön verlassen aus dort oben.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern Euch allen!


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Frohe Ostern Euch allen!



Dito, aber irgendwas ist anders als sonst ... ich hab's der ist aus weißer Schokolade ... LECKER 







[/url] 
schneehase von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Speedskater (31. März 2013)

Ich wünsche Euch allen Frohe Ostern und viele bunte Eier.

Im Taunus war gestern nicht viel los, mir ist auch nur ein Biker begegnet.


----------



## Mugendriver (31. März 2013)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch frohe Ostern


----------



## bone peeler (1. April 2013)

Moin moin die Herren. Ich weiß, hab mich ewig nicht mehr gemeldet aber mich gibt es noch. 

Als kleinen wiedereinstieg ins Forum hab ich gleich ein Frage an die um-die-Hanau-Biker: Ich suche irgendwie einen leicht zu fahrenden Weg zwischen dem B8-Parkplatz und Alzenau-Michelbach. Mich und meine holde Prinzessin hat es wohntechnisch dorthin verschlagen und Sie sucht nun eine möglichkeit mit dem MTB nach Hanau auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Daher sollten es keinen völlig verschlammten Wege sein 

Bin ab nun auch wieder öfter hier und unterwegs anzutreffen, vornehmlich um den Hahnenkamm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dito, aber irgendwas ist anders als sonst ... ich hab's der ist aus weißer Schokolade ... LECKER
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hhhmm, hatte gestern und heute jeweils auch einen, aber aus Vollmilchschoki!
 @Peeler: schön von dir zu hören, Bikeholic hat bezüglich der Weganfrage mit Sicherheit ne schlammfreie Variante im Ärmel. Der ist nämlich allergisch gegen Fangopackungen und gondelt in dieser Gegend öfter rum.
Übrigens, Hahnenkamm ist nächsten Sonntag angesagt, trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Steht im LMB.


----------



## bone peeler (1. April 2013)

Hui.. das ging ja fix. Da bin ich mal auf Bikeholics Tips gespannt.  Zwecks Hahnenkamm... naja.. ich sag mal: Ich bin nicht fit für Euch.  Hatte im Dezember einen Kapselriss und bin seitdem (und auch aufgrund  des Wetters, Erkältung und Umzug) gerade 3 mal auf dem Bike gesessen...  Sollte das Wetter aber wieder erwarten Top sein werde wir auf alle Fälle  mal den Weg von uns aus zum Hahnenkamm-Plateu erkunden...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2013)

Ihr habt es ja jetzt nicht mehr so weit, Michelbach ist ja quasi um die Ecke. Bikeholic ist, nach eigenen Angaben, ebenfalls überhaupt nicht fit. Wenn dem so ist wird es eine gechillte Tour.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. April 2013)

Falls das Wetter am Sonntag ein Einsehen mit uns hat, findet kommenden Sonntag

"Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab"

statt. Die Tour kann sich jeder nach eigenem Konditionsstand zusammenstricken, denn wir werden mehrfach am Hahnenkamm-Gasthaus vorbei kommen, wo eine Rast eingelegt werden kann. 


Mitfahrer willkommen.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



bone peeler schrieb:


> Moin moin die Herren. Ich weiß, hab mich ewig nicht mehr gemeldet aber mich gibt es noch.
> 
> Als kleinen wiedereinstieg ins Forum hab ich gleich ein Frage an die um-die-Hanau-Biker: Ich suche irgendwie einen leicht zu fahrenden Weg zwischen dem B8-Parkplatz und Alzenau-Michelbach. Mich und meine holde Prinzessin hat es wohntechnisch dorthin verschlagen und Sie sucht nun eine möglichkeit mit dem MTB nach Hanau auf die Arbeit zu fahren. Daher sollten es keinen völlig verschlammten Wege sein
> 
> Bin ab nun auch wieder öfter hier und unterwegs anzutreffen, vornehmlich um den Hahnenkamm



Der Sauberste Weg nach Hanau ist der Kahltahlradweg und der Radweg an der B8 oder der Mainradweg. Wenn gleich das etwas länger ist, als auf Schotterwegen durch den Wald.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2013)

Und da hab ich doch eben im WP gesehen, dass Herr Speedskater am 31. 3. mit Begleitung in den Steinbrüchen war. Hätten uns sehen können, wir waren, kurzfristig entschlossen, auch da.
 @Bikeholic: 8:00 ist Arbeitsbeginn. Nennst Du das geschafft?


----------



## Alpacca (3. April 2013)

Dann drück ich die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält und wünsche viel Spaß auf dem Hahnenkamm. Ich bin an diesem WE wieder unter den Werktätigen.

Noch etwas in (halb)eigener Sache, wer ein Herz für historische Drahtesel hat, die diese Bezeichnung auch wirklich verdienen: mein Kumpel bietet aus der Zweiradsammlung seines Vaters ein 1927er Schweizer Militärrad an: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...-ordonnanzrad-baujahr-1927/110015313-217-4136

Wie man sieht haben solche Teile durchaus einen beachtlichen Wert.
Ich wollts euch zumindest mal gezeigt haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (6. April 2013)

Die Wettervorhersage ist gut also starten wir morgen zum 

"Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab"

Zufahrmöglichkeiten: B8 Parkplatz zwischen Hanau Wolfgang und Kahl am Main (Nähe neue Wirtshaus) 10:25 Uhr / Wasserlos, Hellersweg vor dem Parkhotel Krone 10:55 Uhr



Alpacca schrieb:


> Dann drück ich die Daumen, dass das Wetter hält und wünsche viel Spaß auf dem Hahnenkamm. Ich bin an diesem WE wieder unter den Werktätigen.


 Schade Benno dann vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## bone peeler (6. April 2013)

Also wir werden definitiv auch mal oben sein, vielleicht schließen wir uns dann an. Es wäre auf alle Fälle schön Euch mal wiederzusehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. April 2013)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Also wir werden definitiv auch mal oben sein, vielleicht schließen wir uns dann an. Es wäre auf alle Fälle schön Euch mal wiederzusehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. April 2013)

Plant jemand etwas für das Wochenende?


----------



## Mugendriver (12. April 2013)

Morgen, ich muss noch langsam machen leider. Bin letzte Woche mit meinem mtb gestürzt und hatte mir die Schulter dabei ausgekugelt.


----------



## Speedskater (12. April 2013)

Wie wäre es wenn wir am Sonntag eine Runde radeln. 
Ich könnte eine Taunus-Runde anbieten.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. April 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Bin letzte Woche mit meinem mtb gestürzt und hatte mir die Schulter dabei ausgekugelt.


 Gute Besserung.



Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie wäre es wenn wir am Sonntag eine Runde radeln.
> Ich könnte eine Taunus-Runde anbieten.


Das hört sich grundsätzlich gut an. Allerdings hat mir Chaotenkind heute erzählte, dass unser Eisbärenurgestein aus Dietzenbach wohl am Wochenende die Burgentour (Breuberg & Otzberg) mit lecker Schmakofatz im Sofienhof anbieten möchte. Da ist sie wohl dran interessiert. Ich warte erst mal die Startzeit ab, bevor ich mich festlege.

Gelesen habe ich allerdings noch nix von der Tour, doch vielleicht kommt da ja noch etwas. Falls da nix mehr kommt, käme für mich Dein Vorschlag in die engere Wahl und wir können uns ja auch morgen füh telefonisch abstimmen. Wäre dann auch genug Zeit für weitere Interessierte sich anzuschließen, wenn dann gleich ein LMB gemacht wird.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> dass unser Eisbären*urgestein* aus Dietzenbach wohl am Wochenende die Burgentour (Breuberg & Otzberg) mit lecker Schmakofatz im Sofienhof anbieten möchte.



 

Man hat das Urviech gerade nach 3.000.000 Jahren wieder in der Grube Messel entdeckt und es lebt noch oder langsam wieder ... es wurde beim rummachen mich Rizeteilen entdeckt. Jetzt noch nicht, aber bald könnt es sogar wieder mal im Taunus, auf dem Engländer oder sonst wo auftauchen 

*2 Burgen Tour am Sonntag*

Mit Einkehr im Sofienhof
ca. 100 KM 1000 HM
Mitfahrer sind gern willkommen​


----------



## Lupo (13. April 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *2 Burgen Tour am Sonntag*
> 
> ...



...und dann gleich 3-stellig in der länge und 4-stellig in der höhe
so früh im jahr wär ich schon mit der häfte davon gut bedient


----------



## Speedskater (13. April 2013)

Lupo, dann wende dich doch mal an die beiden Damen die ihr letztens getroffen habt, die wollen am Sonntag auch eine Runde radeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. April 2013)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...und dann gleich 3-stellig in der länge und 4-stellig in der höhe
> so früh im jahr wär ich schon mit der häfte davon gut bedient



Naja, das kann man als max Werte sehen. Gemühtlich wird's werden und nur die Hubbel genommen, die sein müssen. Und das ganze mit dem Hardtail, das hier ist noch nicht soweit:

Nach dem heutigen Tag sieht's ja schon mal nach Rad aus. Aktuell muß ich rausfinden wieviel und wohin welcher Spacer kommt und ob ich überhaupt genügend habe. Das ist die Si aus dem ehemaligen Carbon Rush, das hatte glaube ich ein 73mm Tretlager , das Rize nur noch 68. 







[/url] X.O. 10-fach + Marta SL von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Umrüstung CD Si auf 26/38 von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] Zwischenstand von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## BlackTrek (13. April 2013)

Eine "leichte" Tour mit 100km und 1000hm???


----------



## Lupo (13. April 2013)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Eine "leichte" Tour mit 100km und 1000hm???



genau! und da ist die optionale schleife über den binselberg, die nochmals mit 30km/250hm zu buche schlägt noch nicht mit eingerechent

@ erdi: "buenos dias" macht deine neue knipse. und auf dem ersten haste die XO und marta schön gegen den hintergrund freigestellt


----------



## BlackTrek (13. April 2013)

Ich werde an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal wieder die legendäre "Tour rund um Hanau" fahren. ca. 60km/40hm. Und LANGSAM!


----------



## Lupo (13. April 2013)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich werde an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal wieder die legendäre "Tour rund um Hanau" fahren. ca. 60km/40hm. Und LANGSAM!



da könnteste mit mir / uns rechnen


----------



## EA-Tec (13. April 2013)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich werde an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal wieder die legendäre "Tour rund um Hanau" fahren. ca. 60km/40hm. Und LANGSAM!



Das klingt nach einer vernuenftigen Tour. Da waere ich als Neuling gerne dabei!


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2013)

Lupo schrieb:


> @ erdi: "buenos dias" macht deine neue knipse. und auf dem ersten haste die XO und marta schön gegen den hintergrund freigestellt


ähm ICH ... war das nicht, dass hat die Knipse von sich aus gemacht. Aber ich weis nach unserer Exkursion von letztem WE zumindest wovon Du sprichst  Und wenn das Rize fertig ist und "offizell" abgelichtet wird versuch ich mich vllt auch mal an manuellen Einstellungen.



BlackTrek schrieb:


> Ich werde an einem der nächsten Wochenenden mal wieder die legendäre "Tour rund um Hanau" fahren. ca. 60km/40hm. Und LANGSAM!


Da komme ich auch ...


----------



## BlackTrek (14. April 2013)

Na denn! Nächste Woche wird's wahrscheinlich noch nix, aber danach schauen wir dann einfach mal nach dem Wetter. Würde mich sehr freuen, mal wieder mit Euch zu fahren und natürlich auch besonders, "Neu-Eisbären" begrüssen zu können!


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2013)

Fein, nächster Samstag ist Arbeitstag, das passt ja schon mal, dass da nix läuft. Der Samstag drauf ist die Geburtstagsfeier von nem Kumpel (Brunch, d.h. der Tag ist rum), aber ansonsten ist noch alles frei.

Gemütlich muss auch mal sein nach den 120 km von gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. April 2013)

Mir haben die 95 KM und 900 HM von gestern voll gelangt. Ich habe jede Treppenstufe heute gespührt. Paar Bilder im *Tourenalbum*


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2013)

Ja, Montag war ich auch ein wenig müde. Aber heute war alles wieder ok. Wollte um 5:00 Uhr zum Dienst fahren, war schon fertig angezogen, promt fängt es an zu regnen. Bis 6:00 Uhr gewartet, nicht wirklich besser, also Auto. Wenn es nur 10 km oder befestigte Wege wären würde es mir ja nichts ausmachen im Regen loszuradeln, aber bei 25 km einfach und über unbefestigte Wege bin ich dann doch ein wenig pienzig. Morgen wird der nächste Versuch gestartet.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. April 2013)

*Zur Info weil es den ein oder anderen interessierte:*

*Benzing Bike  Days 2013*


----------



## LimitedEdition (22. April 2013)

Ist mehr oder weniger ausgebucht.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Zur Info weil es den ein oder anderen interessierte:*
> 
> *Benzing Bike  Days 2013*



Endlich mal was an einem NORMALEN Wochenende, ohne Feiertage, Brückentage etc.

Macht Ihr da mit, oder habt sogar schon gebucht  Dann würde ich auch mal versuchen noch unter zu kommen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2013)

Ja, wir haben gebucht (Bikeholic, Speedskater und meine Wenigkeit und ich gehe mal davon aus, dass auch Limited Edition mit dabei ist). Waren schon letztes Jahr dabei (Speedskater noch öfter). Schöne Touren und gutes Essen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (26. April 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dann würde ich auch mal versuchen noch unter zu kommen ...


  ... geklappt?


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... geklappt?


Bin überhaupt noch nicht dazugekommen, mich drum zu kümmern. Aber mein Rize wäre zumindes schon mal soweit. Bis auf den Sattelfahrstuhl, da habe immer noch keine Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## LimitedEdition (26. April 2013)

Also ich könnte meine exorbitant guten Beziehungen einsetzen, wenn du willst.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Also ich könnte meine exorbitant guten Beziehungen einsetzen, wenn du willst.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Sooo, gerade mit dem Sven telefoniert. Das Tourenmitfahren ist kein Problem, nur die Übernachtung. Es sind alle Zimmer im Ort ausgebucht. Er hat mich auf die Warteliste gesetzt und meldet sich wenn wo was frei wird. Bin nicht anspruchsvoll, mir langt sogar ein EZ  Also wenn Du was machen kannst, nur zu ...


----------



## LimitedEdition (27. April 2013)

Tja, wie heißt es doch so schön? Wer nicht kommt zu rechten Zeit, der muss sehn was übrig bleibt. 

Es wird schon irgendwo ein Bett frei werden, da bin ich zuversichtlich.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## IronShit (27. April 2013)

Kurze Anfrage:

Morgen findet in Sulzbach die alljährliche CTF statt - erfahrungsgemäß ein Lohnenswertes Ereignis: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-foru...chreibung_unserer_Cross_Country_Spessart_Tour

Hat irgendwer hier vor, daran zu partizipieren?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2013)

[/url] S wie SuperRize *haha* von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]






[/url] X.O. Type 2 von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

"S" wie Super Rize, Suuuper Wetter, Sau Wetter, Scheiß Wetter, Schweine Wetter ... sucht's Euch aus  

Das Rize steht fertig hier, Federelemente sind abgestimmt und eigentlich sollte/wollte ich jetzt auf Probefahrt sein  Doch das da draußen taugt im Moment nicht mal zum Bilder machen ... es lang gerade mal für ein "S"


----------



## Bikeholic (27. April 2013)

IronShit schrieb:


> Kurze Anfrage:
> 
> Morgen findet in Sulzbach die alljährliche CTF statt - erfahrungsgemäß ein Lohnenswertes Ereignis: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de/mtb-foru...chreibung_unserer_Cross_Country_Spessart_Tour
> 
> Hat irgendwer hier vor, daran zu partizipieren?



Ei de Maddin gibts auch noch!  Nein ich nicht und bei dem Wetter schon gleich gar nicht. ... obwohl es sozusagen vor der Haustür ist. Fährst Du?

Sag mal, hast Du nicht in der Vergangenheit eine Datei RTF- & CTF-Datei gehabt, die Du der Allgemeinheit zur Verfügung gestellt hast?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2013)

Wer braucht ne Datei wenn man die richtige Hompage hat: http://www.mmbici.de/index.htm

Übrigens: noch keinen Meter Renner gefahren dieses Jahr. Am 09. Mai findet die Jügesheimer RTF statt. Da versuche ich schon seit gut 5 Jahren mal mitzufahren. Bislang noch nicht geschafft, vllt klappt's ja 2013 mal


----------



## IronShit (27. April 2013)

Guten Abend, Herr Bikeholic!

Aber natürlich gibt es mich noch, ich war in letzter Zeit allerdings vorwiegend mit dem Renner unterwegs. Ich glaube letztes Jahr seit ihr mir zweimal irgendwo rund um Rodenbach entgegengefahren gekommen.

Termine von RTFs und CTFs gibts habe ich nie selber zusammengestellt - die sind zum Beispiel hier http://www.hessen-radsport.de/files/1349679964.pdf oder hier http://breitensport.rad-net.de/breitensportkalender/ zu finden...und eigentlich hatte ich schon vor, morgen mal in Sulzbach vorbei zu schauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (27. April 2013)

Danke für die Links. 

Mal sehen ob die Motivation morgen ausreicht, um eine Stippvisite in Sulzbach zu machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. April 2013)

So übel war der Tag heute garnicht, war auch mal draußen. 

Unglaublich was mache auf den Sperrmüll schmeißen, ich hab's gleich mitgenommen ... sauber gemacht und *abgelichtet* 







[/url] Sperrmüll von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## bone peeler (29. April 2013)

G´moje...

Schaut sich das hier jemand an?

http://naturpark-neckartal-odenwald.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf-dateien/Einladung_zur_Er%C3%B6ffnung_MTB_Streckennetz-1.pdf


----------



## Bikeholic (29. April 2013)

@_Erdi_: Da hast Du Dich wohl verkalkuliert! Die anderen Sperrmüllteile sehen viel schwerer aus als das Teil, dass Du mitgenommen hast. Altmetall wird doch nach Gewicht bezahlt .... 
 @_bone peeler_: Hört sich gut an, ist mir allerdings ein wenig zu weit weg. Bis Weinheim fährst Du schon mit den Auto eine Stunde an. 


Hier etwas in der Nähe und weil es letztes Jahr ganz nett war:

3. Biketag in Neuses

IBC-Anmeldung

Ist bei uns noch nicht ganz klar ob wir in Neuses teilnehmen, denn aktuell haben wir noch andere Pläne. Könnte aber sein wenn sich etwas ändert, dass wir kurzentschlossen teilnehmen. Dann würde ich von Steinheim aus mit dem Rad anfahren.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. April 2013)

Wir planen den *Rennsteig* (GesamtlÃ¤nge: 168,3 Kilometer / ca. 3.158 Hm / von Blankenstein nach HÃ¶rschel) Ã¼ber das verlÃ¤ngerte WE am 09.05.2013 mit Trails satt abzufahren. Zwei PlÃ¤tze sind auf dem Zugticket noch zu haben. Der Preis (68,-â¬) wird durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer geteilt. Wer Interesse hat sich anzuschlieÃen, bitte PN an mich. 

Start: Donnerstag der 09.05.2013

Mitfahrer: Chaotenkind, Speedskater, Bikeholic

ErfahrungsgemÃ¤Ãe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit: max. 12-14 KM/H (Wanderweg)

Quartier: Wird sich auf dem Weg gesucht. 

Tagesetappe: Kommt auf die Bodenbeschaffenheit und die Gruppe an. 

Mitzubringen: Gute Laune, den SpaÃ am Radeln.

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## LimitedEdition (29. April 2013)

Ich denke mal noch darüber nach!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2013)

WOW ... wieso verspühre ich gerade Lust. Liegt das am Rennsteig oder am Rize  Halt mir bis heute abend mal ein Ticket frei, muß wegen Freitag mal abklären ...


----------



## Bikeholic (30. April 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Ich denke mal noch darüber nach!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD






Erdi01 schrieb:


> WOW ... wieso verspühre ich gerade Lust. Liegt das am Rennsteig oder am Rize  Halt mir bis heute abend mal ein Ticket frei, muß wegen Freitag mal abklären ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2013)

... abgeklärt! Du hast PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (30. April 2013)

Bist vorgemerkt und hast ebenfalls eine PN!


----------



## Bikeholic (30. April 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wir planen den *Rennsteig* (Gesamtlänge: 168,3 Kilometer / ca. 3.158 Hm / von Blankenstein nach Hörschel) über das verlängerte WE am 09.05.2013 mit Trails satt abzufahren. Zwei Plätze sind auf dem Zugticket noch zu haben. Der Preis (68,-) wird durch die Anzahl der Mitfahrer geteilt. Wer Interesse hat sich anzuschließen, bitte PN an mich.
> 
> Start: Donnerstag der 09.05.2013
> 
> ...



Ein Platz ist auf dem Zugticket noch zu haben.

Mitfahrer: Chaotenkind, Speedskater, Erdi01, Bikeholic


----------



## Speedskater (1. Mai 2013)

@Erdi, auf der Tour gibts allerdings kein Gepäcktransport.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2013)

Auch das ist nix Neues für mich, 2010 war ich mit 9Kg Gepäck u.a. auf dem Rennsteig unterwegs. Für mich mehr entscheidend ob ober ob nicht wird das zu erwartende Wetter und meine Kondition sein.


----------



## bone peeler (3. Mai 2013)

@ Bikeholic: Samstag wird leider nix, hab mich am Mittwoch auf dem Siegfried-Trail noch etwas unsanft abgerollt: Schulter- und Toraxprellung... soll mich erst einmal 7-10 Tage schonen ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Mai 2013)

Dann erst mal gute Besserung. 


@alle: Hat noch jemand Lust auf Rennsteig? ... ein Plätzle ist noch frei! (Infos siehe Eintrag 29.04.2013 21:31)


... was macht das Nachdenken Frau LimitedEdition?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (3. Mai 2013)

Vier Tage ist mir zu lang.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Mai 2013)

Für alle die mal wieder nett zusammen Radeln mögen:

Sonntag 05.05.2013

*Fischerhütte
*
Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Mai 2013)

bone peeler schrieb:


> @ Bikeholic: Samstag wird leider nix, hab mich am Mittwoch auf dem Siegfried-Trail noch etwas unsanft abgerollt: Schulter- und Toraxprellung... soll mich erst einmal 7-10 Tage schonen ;-)



Ts, ts, ts, man kann die jungen Buben doch nicht alleine lassen! Ja nee, mir hats am Mittwoch in den Bombenkratern auf ner nassen Wurzel auch mal kurz das Vorderrad weggezogen. Das mit dem Abrollen hat aber wohl besser geklappt. Nur ein paar Kratzer am Unterschenkel von den Pins.

Gute Besserung!


----------



## bone peeler (4. Mai 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ts, ts, ts, man kann die jungen Buben doch nicht alleine lassen! Ja nee, mir hats am Mittwoch in den Bombenkratern auf ner nassen Wurzel auch mal kurz das Vorderrad weggezogen. Das mit dem Abrollen hat aber wohl besser geklappt. Nur ein paar Kratzer am Unterschenkel von den Pins.
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Das stimmt, weiter oben gab es das auch schon mal, das konnte ich aber gut abfangen. Hab dann aber in dem steilen Stück was in die Rinne geht (dort wo der Trail zuende ist) wohl mal kurz an der vorderradbremse gezupft... und der dort vorhandene Lehm hat mir dann eine zirkusreife Einlage beschert 

Merke: Nach Regenwetter nicht dort lang


----------



## Mugendriver (4. Mai 2013)

Servus an alle, 
würde gerne mit euch auf dem Rennsteig fahren aber bin seit Dienstag krank . Meine Kondition ist daher auch nicht in best Form. 
Grüße


----------



## Speedskater (4. Mai 2013)

Fischerhütte: es war ein mal am 11.08.2012 als ich mit Chaotenkind, Erdi, Bikeholic, usw. nach meinen Aufzeichnugen 103 km und ca. 1700 hm durch den Spessart geradelt bin, um mir an eine Hütte an einem See in der Nähe von Habichstal ein gigantisches Schnitzel rein zu ziehen. 

OK, bin dabei.

Herr Guide, können wird den Trail den wir mit Benzings hochgetreten sind diesmal runter fahren?


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe einen anderen Trail bergab für Dich eingebaut den Du noch nicht kennst (sehr flowig und zum Ende schön steil). Dachte das der Trail vom Schneewittchenweg ins Aubachtal netter herunter ist als rauf. Deshalb nehme ich den Bensingtrail gerne hochwärts, denn die Steigung ist weitaus moderater als die Rampen-Schotter-Stücke hochzuschraddeln um wieder heimwärts zu fahren.  

Alternative wäre für den Bensintrail dann auf der Gesamttour ein insgesamt höherer Schotterweganteil. ... oder kein so fettes SCHNITZEL niederzukämpfen, dann gehts auch am Berg einfacher.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Mai 2013)

Den Schneeflitschen Weg kenne ich auch schon. Ich wollte das kleine Orange nehmen, weil auf dem mittleren Blauen noch diese Rollwiderstandswunder drauf sind. Oder sollte ich das große Blaue nehmen?


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2013)

Ich habe's heute vorgezogen die Regentropfen von innen zu beobachten. Meine geplantes Renneropening ist mal schön ins Wasser gefallen 

Morgen bin ich dabei ... Jungfernfahrt vom Rize.


----------



## Alpacca (4. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei!

Und werde morgen mal ein Gefährt einrollen, das ich kürzlich erstand. Die Reifen da drauf sind der pure Rollwiderstand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. Mai 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Den Schneeflitschen Weg kenne ich auch schon. Ich wollte das kleine Orange nehmen, weil auf dem mittleren Blauen noch diese Rollwiderstandswunder drauf sind. Oder sollte ich das große Blaue nehmen?


 Sind halt ein paar Trails dabei, doch Du kennst die Strecke doch. Also entscheide selbst! Könntest Du auch mit einem Hardtail fahren wenn nötig, Fahrtechnik vorausgesetzt. So rumpelig wie am Feldi wird es definitiv nicht, doch Dein blaues Fully ist auch auf der Strecke sicherlich komfortabler. 



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich habe's heute vorgezogen die Regentropfen von innen zu beobachten. Meine geplantes Renneropening ist mal schön ins Wasser gefallen
> 
> Morgen bin ich dabei ... Jungfernfahrt vom Rize.


  ... war heute auch radabstinent.



Alpacca schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> 
> Und werde morgen mal ein Gefährt einrollen, das ich kürzlich erstand. Die Reifen da drauf sind der pure Rollwiderstand.


 Na dann bin ich mal auf Dein neues Gefährt gespannt.


----------



## loti (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo Ingo,
da dein Posteingang voll ist und man keine Nachricht mehr an dich schicken kann, hier meine leider negative Antwort.
Lust habe ich schon, aber zu wenig Zeit für deine Tour. Ich fahre am Mittwoch ins Zentralmassiv und muß am Sonntag packen und ein Rad umbauen.
Ich brauche nämlich ein Rad mit wenig Rollwiderstand für viele Asphaltstrecken, deshalb kommen Maxlite drauf und dann muß noch einiges andere umgebaut werden.
Viel Spaß wünsche ich Euch!
Schönen Gruß
Lothar


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Mai 2013)

Schade Lothar, dann vielleicht ein anderes mal. Vor allem erst einmal schöne Tage im Zentralmassiv.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2013)

Männers, bin ich im A....
Konnte zum Glück heute nach 6 Stunden die Kurve kratzen und so bis eben zwei schöne Stunden auf der Couch verbringen. Jetzt geht es so langsam wieder. Werde echt zu alt für solche Gewalttouren, auch wenn es im Nachhinein schön war. Fangopackung inclusive.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Mai 2013)

Impressionen von der gestrigen Fischerhüttentour. 






















































Andere Bilder findet Ihr "hier"!


----------



## Alpacca (6. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder!

Ich fand heute Morgen noch zwei Impressionen an mir hängen - in Form von Zecken. Lt. Schnelltest aber borreliosefreie Gesellen. Insofern gehts. Heißt nur für die Zukunft - Augen auf!


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2013)

Schee, ich krieg grad Hunger.....


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2013)

Schöne Bilder und ja ich krieg auch wieder Hunger ...

Tja, bei Aussicht auf 60-70% Regenwarscheinlichkeit und einstellige Temperaturen um Neuhaus herum vergeht mir die Laune. 
Rennsteig im Regen muß ich nicht kennen lernen ... kenn ich schon 







[/url] Rennsteig von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

Also ich bin raus aus der Nummer und  bleib zu Hause, hier ist wenigstens der Regen wärmer  

Ich warte auf ein anderes Mal bei besserer Witterung !!!


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Mai 2013)

Hatte das Thema mit Chaotenkind & Speedskater heute auch bereits diskutiert. Wir kamen auch zu dem Schluß, dass nirgens der Regen schöner ist, als von drinnen betrachtet, bei kuschelig warm aufgedrehter Heizung. ... und das im Mai! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Rennsteig fällt wetterbedingt aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (10. Mai 2013)

Hat jemand Lust? ... habe zur besseren Übersicht einen LMB angehängt:
*
3. Biketag des MTB-Neuses e.V. am 11.05.2013*

Mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen!


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Mai 2013)

Könnt man mal drüber nachdenken ...

Wann wollt Ihr los und welche Tour mitfahren?


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren um 12:00 Uhr hier los und bei den Touren bin ich noch am überlegen. Anett möchte die Freeriderunde wie letztes Jahr fahren. ... ggf. ist auch die Damenausfahrt interessant, wegen des Panoramas, vorausgesetzt Du fährst am Ende.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Mai 2013)

Die Startzeit wäre schon mal angenehm. Damenrunde ... aha ... Freeride eher nicht, das Gemini beweg ich nicht  Und mit hin und zurück langt MTB1 oder hast Du das mit "Damenrunde" ernst gemeint


----------



## Speedskater (10. Mai 2013)

Moin moin,

ich denke ich werde das San Andreas gassi führen und da bietet sich die Freeride Runde an. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2013)

Also Freeride-Runde heißt mehr Trails als WAB und warscheinlich ein wenig in den Bombenkratern spielen. So war es zumindest letztes Jahr. Dafür brauchts nicht das Gemini. Ich bin mit 140 mm Federweg damals gut mitgekommen, natürlich waren die jungen Buben mit ihren 180 mm + X schneller (allerdings auch bergauf). Ich nehme morgen das Helius. 120 mm sollten auch ausreichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. Mai 2013)

ok, dann kann ich die Gabel ja abgesenkt lassen


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Mai 2013)

Also bei mir entscheidet sich die Runde vor Ort. Wenn ich abschätzen kann wie die Bodenbeschaffenheit im Wald ist und ich mit den Guids abgekärt habe wo sie lang fahren wollen. ... solange ist nix ausgeschlossen . Überlege schon wo ich ein paar Zöpfe zur besseren Tarnung her bekomme.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Mai 2013)

Irgendwie dachte ich es wäre sonniger, es wäre wärmer, so wie gestern und außerdem finde ich meine Zöpfe nicht  

Oder kurz: Ich habe gerade keine Lust anzureisen!


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Mai 2013)

bikeholic schrieb:


> hat jemand lust? ... Habe zur besseren übersicht einen lmb angehängt:
> *
> 3. Biketag des mtb-neuses e.v. Am 11.05.2013*
> 
> mitfahrer wie immer gerne willkommen!



Die Tour ist wetterbedingt abgesagt!!!!!


----------



## scopie (11. Mai 2013)

Gut nach Hause gekommen, speedskater?
Oder doch noch nass geworden?

Bin jetzt auch daheim. Hab noch nen kleinen Trail mitgenommen auf dem Heimweg


----------



## Speedskater (11. Mai 2013)

Ich bin auch gut nach Hause gekommen, ohne nass zu werden. 
Muss mir jetzt mal die Videos anschauen.


----------



## scopie (11. Mai 2013)

Sehr schön! 
Ja tu das. Ich bin gespannt!


----------



## Speedskater (11. Mai 2013)

Ich habe mal ein Video von heute hochgeladen.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Mai 2013)

und noch eins


----------



## scopie (12. Mai 2013)

sehr geile videos.
beim bombenkrater war nur blöd, dass schon gleich am anfang die kette unten war :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2013)

Endlich mal ne andere Ansicht der Bombenkrater.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Mai 2013)

einen hab ich noch


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Mai 2013)

Danke!
Und wie ich sehe ist der "Geheime Geheimtrail" den jeder kennt immer noch nicht komplett geräumt.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Mai 2013)

Geht morgen etwas? Wetter soll gut werden!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Mai 2013)

Ja. Auf die Wache und wieder heim.
Spass beseite. Würde zwar gerne ne längere Runde drehen, aber Dienst ist Dienst. Vielleicht husche ich auf dem Rückweg nochmal kurz durch Wilhelmsbad.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2013)

Ich wollte eigentlich das erste mal seit Oktober auf'n Renner mit den Dtz., die auch mal wieder fahren. Jetzt kann ich aber doch nicht 

Dafür hatte ich heute aber ein Anruf von den Benzings, die ham'n Zimmer für mich


----------



## Speedskater (17. Mai 2013)

Wettervorhersage schaut nicht so schlecht aus.

Herr Bikeholic ich war schon lange nicht mehr im Taunus.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Mai 2013)

Hab eigentlich keine Lust auf Fango. Ist doch alles nass am Feldi. Dachte auch an Renner und zwar den R3 dann auf den Südbahnradweg und über den Vulkanradweg zurück. Wäre das auch etwas?


----------



## x-rossi (17. Mai 2013)

a propos dahner-felsenland: ich möchte mich da wirklich nochmal bei euch entschuldigen fürs lange rum machen. und aktuell siehts in der firma sogar so aus, dass ich die kommenden beiden feiertage, + den samstag zwischendrin, "freiwillig" arbeiten werde. der betriebsrat hat zugestimmt.

jetzt hoffe ich für euch nur noch, dass der herbst endlich aufhört und rechtzeig der frühling zum tourbeginn anrollt.

weiterhin hoffe ich, dass einer von euch die vier touren in einzelnen gps-tracks verewigen kann. das wäre eine feine sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (18. Mai 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dafür hatte ich heute aber ein Anruf von den Benzings, die ham'n Zimmer für mich


 



x-rossi schrieb:


> a propos dahner-felsenland: ich möchte mich da wirklich nochmal bei euch entschuldigen fürs lange rum machen. und aktuell siehts in der firma sogar so aus, dass ich die kommenden beiden feiertage, + den samstag zwischendrin, "freiwillig" arbeiten werde. der betriebsrat hat zugestimmt.
> 
> jetzt hoffe ich für euch nur noch, dass der herbst endlich aufhört und rechtzeig der frühling zum tourbeginn anrollt.
> 
> weiterhin hoffe ich, dass einer von euch die vier touren in einzelnen gps-tracks verewigen kann. das wäre eine feine sache.



Kein Ding! Sieh erst mal zu, dass Du Deine Arbeitssituation meisterst. 

Die Touren werden sicherlich von einem der Herren aufgezeichnet werden. Ob ich das hinbekomme kann ich Dir allerdings nicht versprechen.


----------



## x-rossi (18. Mai 2013)

wie gesagt, wäre eine feine sache, wenns schon nicht live zusammen mit euch klappt


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2013)

Ich habe Heute das gute Wetter genutzt und habe mit UFi das kleine Orange im Taunus gassi geführt und vor dem Regen war ich wieder zuhause.





Und das Ganze ohne Fangopackung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Mai 2013)

Hast Du es gut. Das wäre mir auch lieber gewesen als der "Familientag".
 @Erdi01: fein, dass Du auch mit dabei bist.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Mai 2013)

Freitag und Samstag soll die Temperaturen nachts bis auf 0° C herunter gehen und in den Höhenlagen wird Schnee erwartet. 










Wer zum Geier hat denn nun Frau Holle wieder frei gelassen?  Soweit ich mich erinnere hat die doch bis Dezember Hausarest! 

... da bleibt wohl nur Indoor !


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Mai 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wer zum Geier hat denn nun Frau Holle wieder frei gelassen?



Lass mal überlegen...
Warscheinlich derjenige, der am Sonntag, bei Sonnenschein und über 20°C, auf die glorreiche Idee kam ein klassisches Winteressen zu machen. Rotweinbraten mit Kartoffelklößen! Das musste Frau Holle ja hinter ihrem Ofen hervor locken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Mai 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @Erdi01: fein, dass Du auch mit dabei bist.


Jo, bezahlt ist auch. Jetzt weis ich gar nicht wie's weitergeht. Ob da jetzt irgendwas kommt oder ob man einfach am Treffpunkt erscheihnt  Na ja, Is ja noch ein paar Tage. Im Moment is mir eh nicht danach ...

Früher, also so in meiner Jugend gab's noch 4 Jahreszeiten, heute nur noch kühles Einheitsgrau, kommt mir jedenfalls seit Oktober letzen Jahres so vor. OK, manchmal ist ein bisschen lauwarmer Regen dabei. Jedenfalls alles nix was mich verstärkt wieder auf Radl zieht


----------



## LimitedEdition (24. Mai 2013)

Erdi, da kommt keine Bestätigung. Einfach pünktlich am Treffpunkt erscheinen.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Speedskater (24. Mai 2013)

Samstag soll das Wetter besser werden als Sonntag.
Was seht auf dem Programm??
Taunus?


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Mai 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Samstag soll das Wetter besser werden als Sonntag.
> Was seht auf dem Programm??
> Taunus?



Komme gerade von draußen rein und draußen sind aktuell 6°C. Irgendwie schwebt mir im Winter oder bei winterlichen Temperaturen anderes vor. Allerdings könntest Du mich mit einer halbwegs sauberen Wetteraurunde locken.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Mai 2013)

Werde das schöne Wetter heute auf jeden Fall nutzen. Jemand Lust sich kurzfristig zusammen zu schließen?


----------



## Speedskater (25. Mai 2013)

habe gerade mit Herr Bikeholic gesprochen, wir werden das gute Wetter nutzen und in den Taunus radeln.

Treffpunkt bei mir um 11:30 Uhr
ca. 12:10 Uhr Friedrichsdorf, Sandelmühlweg
ca. 12:45 Uhr Saalburg
ca. 13:30 Uhr Feldberg
zurück über diverse Trails.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Mai 2013)

Heute im Taunus


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2013)

Hi, hi, danach war die Optik ein wenig verschlammt! Aber schee wars.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2013)

Bin wieder gut nach Hause gekommen, schee wars!


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2013)

hattet ihr einigermaßen vernünftiges wetter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2013)

Nur am Freitag hats bissel geregnet, hat uns aber nicht am radeln gehindert. Stellenweise war es Feucht und wir haben uns bissel eingesaut.
Aber heute war wieder alles trocken.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2013)

na hauptsache nicht von oben 

und wars auch so spannend wie beworben? oder noch spannender?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2013)

Es war super! Die Guides waren Klasse. Wir hätten gerne ein wenig Techniktraining gemacht, aber da wir jetzt weniger als 6 Leute waren haben sie uns mit einer anderen Gruppe zusammengelegt und das Programm konnte daher nicht so individuell auf unsere Bedürfnisse abgestimmt werden wie wir es ursprünglich geplant hatten.
Trails hat es en Masse und in jeder Ausführung. Flowig, verblockt, steil, alles was das Herz begehrt. Und verdammt viele Spitzkehren! Muss dringend üben. Auf einem Trail konnte man sie glücklicherweise umgehen. Da hatten ein paar Downhiller nen Chickenway über den Serpentinentrail gezimmert, d.h. direkter Weg nach unten. Habe es dankbar angenommen.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Juni 2013)




----------



## Speedskater (6. Juni 2013)

Was steht am Sonntag auf dem Programm?

Ich könnte ein "lustiges Taunus auf und ab" anbieten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Juni 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht am Sonntag auf dem Programm?



Gewitter. Aber dazwischen wäre ich Feldi und Co. nicht abgeneigt.


----------



## Rockabike (7. Juni 2013)

Servus, an die Jungs und Mädels, die am vergangenen WE mit uns in der Pfalz radln waren. 

Wie sieht es denn mit einer gemeinsamen Runde am 22./23.06 aus? 

Grüße aus Kronberg und Dü'dorf


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juni 2013)

Hi Corinna und Nino, 

die Idee ist gut, das behalten wir mal im Auge. Speedskater wie sieht es bei Dir aus?

Die Bilder  aus der Pfalz stelle ich voraussichtlich am Wochenende ein.

Grüsse

-----------------------------

@ALLE: Hat jemand Lust morgen zu radeln?  Werde vermutlich früh starten und spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Weil es im Wald gestern noch recht feucht war, favorisiere ich WAB's.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2013)

Ich habe leider morgen Handwerkertermin. Aber da ich mir heute im Dienst das linke Knie ein wenig verdreht habe und das heimradeln demzufolge etwas schmerzhaft war, ist die Zwangspause wohl sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (7. Juni 2013)

Hi Corinna und Nino, 

bin dabei.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> @ALLE: Hat jemand Lust morgen zu radeln?  Werde vermutlich früh starten und spätestens um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause sein. Weil es im Wald gestern noch recht feucht war, favorisiere ich WAB's.



Samstag = ungünstig
Früh = nicht gut
Feucht = hatte ich erst letztes WE
WABs =  Verschwendung von potenzieller Energie
Ich bin für Sonntag, wer kommt mit?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2013)

Ich drehe meine Kreise im Garten mit Heckenschere, Rasenmäher etc. Das wird wohl eher eine NULL Nummer diese WE für mich. Und Nächstes, war glaub irgendwas ...


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juni 2013)

Ich war heute bei Hibike Latexpampe holen und habe bei der Gelegenheit mal meine Lieblingtrails gecheckt:
X-Trail ist trocken 
Reichenbach macht seinem Namen alle Ehre 
Lips-Trail, da haben sich paar Harvester im Wald verirrt 
Victroria-Trail ist bis auf 2 stellen trocken 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Juni 2013)

Hier regnet es gerade, garniert von einem Gewitter. 

... war übrigens gestern mit Siam eine Runde drehen und wer hätte das gedacht: wir haben auch gestern Regen gefunden. Einmal nass werden am Wochenende reicht mir. Bin für heute raus!


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Juni 2013)

Ein Paar Impressionen von unserem TrailRockWochenende in der Pfalz:


----------



## x-rossi (9. Juni 2013)

zu viele treppen, zu wenig trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpacca (10. Juni 2013)

Schöne Bilder aus der Pfalz,
ich habe Pfingsten ja mal das Riesengebirge begutachtet. Das wollte ich ja schon längst mal kundtun. Aber zum Einen war in meiner Heimatstadt in letzter Zeit marines Equipment gefragt(betraf mich nicht direkt, aber schiebt sich doch iwie in den Vordergrund) zum Andern war ich mit nem arbeitsbedingten Umzug in ne Stadt die mit L anfängt und eipzig aufhört beschäftigt. MTB-Ödland - ja leider, das werden dann wohl immer Rad+PKW-Ausflüge.  

Nundenn zum Riesengebirge.
Selbiges macht seinem Namen alle Ehre, es hat durchaus alpine Qualitäten, was auch die letzten Schneereste auf den Pisten markierten.
Aufgrund von Wetter und Organisation haben wir es nur auf 2 Touren gebracht. Einmal ca. 30km und 1500HM und einmal 55km und 2200HM. Ich habe mich nicht verschrieben. Aus unserem Urlaubsort 'Pec pod Snezkou' in CZ führte jeweils nur ne Rampe raus, immer gleich 300-400HM. Vorzugsweise auf Asphalt, obwohl die Straßen so steil waren, dass ich vom Helius trotz abgesenkter Gabel fast abgestiegen wäre. Alternative wären noch steilere, ruppige Wanderwege - nicht zu fahren. Leider kann man mit dem Rad nicht in Zone 1 des Nationalparks, wo genau der beginnt ist auch auf Wanderkarten kaum zu erkennen, man sieht es spätestens bei nem Verbotsschild, das einem entgegenprangt. Daher kann man 'Highlights' wie die Schneekoppe oder die Elbquelle nicht mit dem Rad erreichen. Außerhalb von Zone 1 konnte man sich aber herrlich auf Wanderwegen austoben - kaum WABen wie man es aus D. gewohnt ist, feinste, lange Trails unterschiedlichster Eigenschaften dabei (ich war froh über das Helius - zumindest bergab, aber 2 Freunde haben es auf dem HT auch überlebt) und es waren de facto keine Wanderer unterwegs - also einfach drauflos gebügelt -genial! Gerade da ich nun weiß, was geht und was nicht würde ich wieder hinfahren. Günstig war es auch: mit netter FeWo(mit Frühstück) für 3 Nächte sowie reichlich tschechischen Mahlzeiten und Bieren war jeder mit ca. 120 dabei(inkl. Anfahrt).

So, man sieht sich immer nochmal - irgendwann, irgendwo. Bis dahin: viel Spaß beim Radeln!


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2013)

Riesengebirge klingt gut, mein Händler schwärmt auch immer von seiner alten Heimat und dem dortigen Essen. Ansonsten, Leipzig ist gar nicht so schlecht. Ich mag meine Heimatstadt.


----------



## Mugendriver (11. Juni 2013)

Nabend 

Schöne Bilder von eurer Tour.

Ich such ein Downhill Bike als 2. Bike, allerdings gebraucht. Der Preis soll zwischen 800 - 1400  liegen. In der Preiskategorie hab ich auch ein Paar Bikes gefunden allerdings bin ich völlig unerfahren was DH Bikes angeht. Wer von euch fährt denn eins und kennt sich damit aus und könnte mir bei der Auswahl helfen? 

Grüße


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juni 2013)

Eher keiner hier. Es wird maximal Enduro gefahren (damit kann man auch bergab hacken, aber man kommt gemütlich, mit Anstand und eigener Kraft auch aufwärts).

Ansonsten, in der Preiskategorie wäre ich bei gebrauchten Downhillbikes eher skeptisch. Die dürften schon so einiges mitgemacht haben.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juni 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Nabend
> 
> Schöne Bilder von eurer Tour.
> 
> ...


kannst du auch mit einem speci pitsch rahmen in der größe M liebäugeln? ich gebe gerade meinen ab. bin kaum damit gefahren und im bikepark schon gar nicht. ist fast wie neu. kannst ihn dir gerne in offenbach anschauen.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juni 2013)

Was hast du denn für 1. Bike?

Welche Bedingungen soll denn das Bike erfüllen?

Mit einem Enduro mit 180mm Federweg, kommt man bei ca. 14-15 kg raus. Damit kann man schon einiges anstellen und trotzdem noch Touren fahren.

Allerdings wenn ich ein entsprechendes Bike aufbaue, sprengt das bissel deine Preisvorstellung. Wenn ich am unteren limit bleibe komme ich nicht unter 2k.


----------



## Mugendriver (12. Juni 2013)

Ok. Ja das stimmt  
 @x-rossi, ja der Rahmen würde gut zu meinem specialised hardtail passen  Wie viel willst du denn für den rahmen?


----------



## Mugendriver (12. Juni 2013)

@Speedskater,mein 1. Bike ist ein Scott spark 60. Im Januar hab ich das Bike beim Stadler gekauft. 

An den DH Bikes finde ich persönlich die Dämpfer und die Geometrie des Rahmen cool. Aber so ein Dämpfer ist jetzt auch nicht grad so billig, dass ich sag ich Bau mein altes hardtail neu auf.


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juni 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Ok. Ja das stimmt
> @x-rossi, ja der Rahmen würde gut zu meinem specialised hardtail passen  Wie viel willst du denn für den rahmen?


machen wir per PN, oder?


----------



## Mugendriver (12. Juni 2013)

@x-rossi, ja machen wir lieber per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> An den DH Bikes finde ich persönlich die Dämpfer und die Geometrie des Rahmen cool.



Das Pitch ist ein schönes robustes AM, aber kein Downhillbike. Dafür hat Speci das Demo im Programm.


----------



## x-rossi (13. Juni 2013)

ja das demo, genau  damit lurcht aaron gwin gerade auf dem 20. platz herum, nachdem er im letzten jahr auf auf treks session 88 fast jedes rennen als erster beendet hatte. gekauft hat specialized den gwin ja nur, weil sam hill auf dem demo nichts gerissen hat. hoffentlich weiß hier jeder, wer sam hill ist?  egal, wie dem auch sei ... sam hill fährt jetzt für chainreactioncycles. und als einziger mit einem (unkomfortablen) alu-rahmen (nukeproof) und ist als sechster mit nur 2 sekunden ins ziel gefahren.

also wenn ein downhiller, dann doch eher ein trek session 88 oder crc nukeproof, oder? 

das pitsch ist ein lightfreerider und parktauglich mit seinen 150 mm federweg. wer es allerdings wie die ganz großen krachen lassen will (droppen aus 2 metern höhe, flugweiten von 30 metern), muss natürlich zu einem richtige bigbike greifen. nur kann man mit denen so schlecht bergauf fahren, was man mit dem pitsch wiederum kann


----------



## Mugendriver (13. Juni 2013)

Haha das mit dem aron gwin hab ich auch mitbekommen  

Die DH Bikes von Trek sind auch ganz gut, genauso wie das Scott Gambler


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juni 2013)

Kam aufs Demo nur, weil von Speci die Rede war. Da unsereins ja nicht in der selben Klasse fährt wie Sam Hill & Co. isses, denke ich, ziemlich egal welches Fabrikat man unterm Hintern hat. Ich fahre ne Gabel im Racefully, der ein Expro vor 4 Jahren auf ner kurzen Testrunde ne "Zehntelsekunde Verzögerung beim Einlenken" attestiert hat. Ja nee, is klar. Wir haben dann getauscht. Er bekam meine DTSwiss und ich seine Manitou. Auf die war ich ohnehin scharf und als Hobbyfahrer und Grobmotoriker merke bis heute nix von wegen "Verzögerung beim Einlenken". Dabei fahre ich sie im gleichen Rahmenmodell.
Außerdem wollte Mugendiver ja ein Downhillbike wg. der Optik. Dafür ist die Bergabperformance ziemlich egal.


----------



## Mugendriver (14. Juni 2013)

Ich wollte jetzt hier keine Riesen Diskussion anfangen  Ich dachte, dass einer von euch DH fährt und mir dazu was sagen kann worauf man achten sollte. Das hat sich jetzt ja geklärt  Ich weiß ja selbst, dass man bei gebrauchten MTBs eig die Finger davon lassen sollte, weil man nie weiß ob die auch wirklich in nem top Zustand sind. Bei den DH Bikes ist es bestimmt noch schlimmer, aber für ein neues hab ich gar kein Geld dafür im Moment  
Ja die Optik spielt auch eine Rolle bei der Auswahl. Ich finde auch die ganzen Diskussionen wegen dem Gewicht übetrieben, wo und bei was man alles an Gewicht sparen kann/soll. Von daher ist mir dass auch egal wie schwer mein MTB ist oder sein kann. Wer anderer Meinung ist kann mich gerne aufklären.
Im Bikepark werde ich sowieso nicht mein eigenes Bike benutzen.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Juni 2013)

Was man bei DH-Bikes beachten sollte: 
Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch mehr Federweg!
Und fette Reifen nicht vergessen.

Mir läuft immer ein Rahmen zu und dann bau ich ein Bike draus.


----------



## Mugendriver (14. Juni 2013)

Ok, ja der Federweg ist schon was feines. 
Werde mir das noch mal überlegen und gucken was ich mache.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2013)

Ein Paar waren ja letztes WE bei den Benzing Bikeday dabei. *Ein paar Bilder habe ich gemacht*, viele nicht, war mit fahren beschäftigt. 







[/url] 
IMG_0557-tiltshift von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2013)

[/url] 
noch fragen ... von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]

   Nein, ich habe das da nicht draufgeschrieben, das war der Hersteller ... aber recht hat er, damit komme ich *diesem Bild* schon deutlich näher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juni 2013)

Aaahh, die eierlegende Wollmilchsau aus Amiland.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juni 2013)

Haben die Herren der MTB- und Rennerfraktion schon grobe Pläne für das WE? SA oder SO.

 Hat sich Rockabike schon bei Dir gemeldet Speedskater?


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juni 2013)

Ich habe mich jetzt mal für den Sonntag auf eine Taunus Runde eingestellt. 

Rockabike hat sich noch nicht bei mir gemeldet.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Juni 2013)

Ich bin raus. Rüsselseuche mit allem was dazu gehört.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Haben die Herren der MTB- und Rennerfraktion schon grobe Pläne für das WE? SA oder SO.



Wenn's morgen Mittag lt Regenradar trocken bleibt, will ich tatsächlich mal auf den Renner steigen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Juni 2013)

Morgen allerseits. Ab mittags ist mir zu spät Erdi. Denke das bedeutet vermutlich frühestens 12h. Bin abends eingeladen das wird mir dann zu knapp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2013)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt, wovon ich ausgehe, werde ich morgen eine Runde durch den Taunus radeln.
Start bei mir um 10:00 Uhr.
Wenn sich jemand in Oberursel Hohemark anschließen möchte ca. 11:15 Uhr.
Wenn sich keiner in Oberursel anschießen möchte fahre ich über die Saalburg ca. 11:15 Uhr. 

Ich werde versuchen folgende Trails einzubauen. X-Trail, obere Teil Reichenbach, Lips-Trail, Viktoria-Trail, Steinmännchen-Trail, Marmorstein-Trail, und diverse andere.
Ab Karben ca. 80 km und 1600 hm
Ab Hohemark ca. 35 km und 1500 hm
Bissel Federweg ist von Vorteil, (@Bikeholic) man kann aber auch mit einer auf 40mm begrenzten 100 mm Gabel fahren, rumpelt dann halt ein wenig.

Wer mitfahren möchte einfach hier posten


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2013)

Man kann auch nur das kleine Programm mitfahren und kann sich  nach Victoriatrail ausklinken und zurück zur Hohemark fahren.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Juni 2013)

Die Tour fällt wegen mangelnder Beteiligung aus.


----------



## Andreas (27. Juni 2013)

Hab hier schon lange nichts geschrieben, aber heute gibt es einen Grund:

Happy Birthday Erdi,
und alles Gute!



Lass dich schön feieren. Ein schönes Geburtstagswetterchen hast du dir ja nicht ausgesucht, aber ab Sonntag ist ja Besserung in Sicht.


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2013)

da schliess ich mich andreas doch an, auch wenn ich hier sonst nicht viel zu sagen habe:

alles gute zum burzdach, erdi, viele  und lecker  und was du dir sonst noch so wÃ¼nschst

dein b-day fÃ¤llt bekanntlich auf den 7-schlÃ¤fer, daher nochn paar bauernregeln, wiki sei dank:


    Wie das Wetter am SiebenschlÃ¤fer sich verhÃ¤lt, ist es sieben Wochen lang bestellt.
    Wennâs am SiebenschlÃ¤fer regnet, sind wir sieben Wochen mit Regen gesegnet.
    Das Wetter am SiebenschlÃ¤fertag sieben Wochen bleiben mag.
    Wieâs Wetter am SiebenschlÃ¤fertag, so der Juli werden mag.
    Wenn die SiebenschlÃ¤fer Regen kochen, dann regnetâs ganze sieben Wochen.
    Ist der SiebenschlÃ¤fer nass, regnetâs ohne Unterlass.
    Regnetâs am SiebenschlÃ¤fertag, der Regen sieben Wochen nicht weichen mag.
    Werden die sieben SchlÃ¤fer nass, regnetâs noch lange Fass um Fass.
    Der SiebenschlÃ¤ferregen, der bringt dem Lande keinen Segen.
    SiebenschlÃ¤fer Regen â sieben Wochen Regen.
    Scheint am SiebenschlÃ¤fer Sonne, gibt es sieben Wochen Wonne.

dann viel spass beim biken fÃ¼r die nÃ¤chsten sieben wochen


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2013)

Alles Gute Erdi! Das Geburtstagsgeschenk ist ja schon da!

Und lass dich wegen dem Wetter nicht bange machen. Die Bauernregel ist älter als die Kalenderneugestaltung Papst Gregors im 16. Jahrhundert. Will sagen, der damals auf den 27.6. fallende Siebenschläfertag (7 jahrhundertlang pennende Heilige, die ausgerechnet am 27.6. wieder wach geworden sein sollen) hätte eigentlich auf den 8.7. verlegt werden müssen. Der olle Gregor war wohl bei der Anpassung der Zeitrechnung zu faul auch die ganzen Kirchendaten mit zu ändern.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche 
Und schei$$ egal wer oder wann der Siebenschläfer ist, vieeel wichtiger ist ....

Mein alter LRS lässt sich nicht konvertieren, der neue schon und zwar in nahezu alle gängigen Standarts:

135x5 Schnellspanner
135x10 Shimano Steckachse
135x12 Maixle Steckachse
142x12 X12 Syntace Steckachse
(letztere wird aktuell für den "Supergeil-Rahmen" gebraucht, und ist eigentlich auch der Grund für das weitere "Geschenk" )

6 Loch Bremsscheibe
Centerlock Bremsscheibe

Shimano-Rotor
Campa-Rotor
XD-Roter für XX1 oder Xo1 (die neuen 1x11 Antriebe von Sram)

Einfach Endkappen oder Rotor abziehen, das benötigte drauf gesteckt und fertig 

Ach so, und es ist was stabileres, bissl breiteres geworden, ein ausgewachsener AM LRS mit sackschweren 1423g , der locker 100Kg plus X wegsteckt 

ZTR Arch EX, DT Aero, DT Prolock, DT 190, Cannonball, das Ganze in 32 Loch.
Die Naben lagen eh gechillt im Keller rum  und mit dem Rest hatte ich AS beauftragt 

Und so sieht das Ganze dann aus:





ZTR Arch EX, DT Aero, DT Prolock Alu von erdi01 auf Flickr






[/url] 
Tune Cannonball + DT 190 Ceramic je 32 Loch von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ach so, und es ist was stabileres, bissl breiteres geworden, ein ausgewachsener AM LRS mit sackschweren 1423g , der locker 100Kg plus X wegsteckt http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/9155184388/[/IMG]



Du willst wohl beim Fahrergewicht zulegen?


----------



## Speedskater (28. Juni 2013)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag nachträglich.

Und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Laufradsatz
 @Chaotenkind, nein er will das Bike artgerecht benutzen.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Juni 2013)

*nach**träglich Volker!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2013)

Danke für die Geburtstagswünsche 

Und nein, ich will die 100Kg nicht knacken und der LRS soll auch nicht knacken, egal wo ich fahre.

Und diesem Bild bin ich den nächsten entscheidenen Schritt näher  Jetzt muß ich mich nur langsam mit dem abgebildeten Untersatz beschäftigen


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und diesem Bild bin ich den nächsten entscheidenen Schritt näher  Jetzt muß ich mich nur langsam mit dem abgebildeten Untersatz beschäftigen



...schicke Plattformpedalen...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Juli 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ...schicke Plattformpedalen...



ähm, ja, ich habe aber schickere und leichtere hier liegen. Die gehen sicher auch mit auf Reisen.

Gestern mit dem Rize auf Abschiedstour gewesen. Anschließend geputzt und jetzt steht's im Keller und wartet zerlegt zu werden. Das war dann wohl die kürzeste Einsatzzeit aller meiner Bikes, gerade mal so 6-8 Wochen  Irgendwie hat's aber wohl was geahnt und mir zum Abschluß auf der schnellen Abfahrt vom Bulauer Berg  nach Dtz nochmal ein Plattfuß beschehrt. Bis ich das schwammige hinten gespührt hatte und zum stehn kam, war's schon zu spät und alle Luft draußen. Da half die noch vorhandene Milch auch nicht mehr weiter und ich habe für die letzten 3-4 KM noch ein Schlauch einziehen dürfen


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2013)

Kleine Sünden straft der Herr sofort...


----------



## Mugendriver (4. Juli 2013)

Morgen an alle, 
war von euch schon mal jemand im Zillertal mtb fahren? Fahr nämlich im August dort hin und nehme mein mtb mit. Hab im Internet schon mal nach Touren geguckt aber vlt hat ja einer von euch einen Geheimtipp


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2013)

Was geht denn am Wochenende? ... dachte gerade mich an die Mö1 (Geoparkroute) zu erinnern, die noch immer offen steht.

@Mugendriver: http://www.zillertalarena.com/de/arena/sommer/biken.html


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2013)

@Bikeholic, all: bei mir Renner ... da ich gerade mal wieder fullylos bin  Mö1 steht aber def. noch auf dem Programm!


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2013)

Fährst Du Samstag oder Sonntag Renner? Falls es Samstag wäre und ich um 15:00 Uhr wieder zu Hause wäre, bin ich interessiert.


----------



## Mugendriver (5. Juli 2013)

@Bikeholic, danke für den Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2013)

@Bikeholic, ich fahre an beiden Tagen. Samstag könnt ich so ab 10:00. Eine Runde nördl. Odenwald würde zeitlich auch für Dich passen.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Bikeholic, ich fahre an beiden Tagen. Samstag könnt ich so ab 10:00. Eine Runde nördl. Odenwald würde zeitlich auch für Dich passen.



Treffpunkt Jügesheim? ... das letzte mal kam ich zu Dir und fuhr mit dir dann wieder zurück nach Jügesheim, wo ich schon auf dem Hinweg durch kam.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Jügesheim? ...


Nein, wenn 10:15 Uhr Waldackerkreuzung (B459/K174). weiter geht's dann durch Waldacker, Eppertshausen, Münster ...


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nein, wenn 10:15 Uhr Waldackerkreuzung (B459/K174). weiter geht's dann durch Waldacker, Eppertshausen, Münster ...


Bin 10:15 Uhr da.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2013)

Alles klar, bis später ...


----------



## EA-Tec (11. Juli 2013)

Morsche, 

ich fahre Abends immer mit meiner Frau auf den Forstwegen zwischen Dreieich, Neu-Isenburg und Frankfurt, hin und wieder ist auch mal ein "Trail" dabei. 

Sofern es die Zeit zulässt bin ich im Taunus, und suche die Trails um den Altkönig herum, dann jedoch allein, da meine Frau mehr die Landschaft statt die Trails geniessen möchte. 

Wer hat Zeit und Lust mit mir ab und zu den ein oder anderen Trail unter die Stollen zu nehmen? Allein macht's nicht so viel Spaß. Bin nicht sehr gut trainiert, hoch komm' ich immer, wenn auch nicht als Erster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Juli 2013)

@EA-Tec, das kenne ich! Ich bin öfter im Taunus unterwegs und vorzugsweise auf Trails. Wenn ich eine Taunusrunde plane kann man das hier meist lesen.

@all, wie schauts am WE mit einer Taunusrunde aus?


----------



## LimitedEdition (11. Juli 2013)

Gut 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juli 2013)

Schade. Samstag Dienst und Sonntag will Herr Bikeholic über den Eselsweg zum Kloster Engelberg um dort nen Kumpel und dessen Freundin aufzusammeln und mit denen dann gemütlich am Main zurück zu gondeln. Sonst wäre mir der Taunus recht genehm gewesen, erst recht wenn auch ein paar nicht so fitte Bergauffahrer mit dabei sind. Habe mich gestern Abend ganz schön den Hahnenkamm raufgequält. Die Grippe nach dem Bensing-Wochenende hat mich ganz ordentlich Kondition gekostet.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Juli 2013)

ich habe gefallen am neuen rennrad gefunden und möchte einmal den feldberg hochbolzen.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2013)

Werde morgen wohl mal zu Hibike fahren. Ob mit zwei oder vier Rädern steht noch nicht fest. Mit zwei Rädern wäre die Strecke: Mainradweg - Niddaradweg - und über die Felder nach Kronberg. Dann wieder mit den Einkäufen zurück.

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2013)

mit welchem rad?


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2013)

Mtb


----------



## akisu (12. Juli 2013)

fährt jemand sa/so ne runde im taunus? würde mich gern irgendwo anschließen


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2013)

@Bikeholic, mein Jek wird am WE noch nicht einsatzbereit sein, also keine Taunustrails, kein Eselsweg oder Mö für mich  Könnt aber auch was bei Hibike erledigen und dafür das Flash nehmen  Wann und Wo könnten wir uns treffen ... Mainkur? nicht zuuu früh


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Samstag Dienst und Sonntag will Herr Bikeholic über den Eselsweg zum Kloster Engelberg um dort nen Kumpel und dessen Freundin aufzusammeln und mit denen dann gemütlich am Main zurück zu gondeln.


 Falls darauf jemand Lust hat, bitte melden. Starten recht früh, Treffpunkt am Kloster um 13:00 Uhr.



akisu schrieb:


> fährt jemand sa/so ne runde im taunus? würde mich gern irgendwo anschließen


Frag mal Speedskater.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, mein Jek wird am WE noch nicht einsatzbereit sein, also keine Taunustrails, kein Eselsweg oder Mö für mich  Könnt aber auch was bei Hibike erledigen und dafür das Flash nehmen  Wann und Wo könnten wir uns treffen ... Mainkur? nicht zuuu früh


 Wollte eigentlich am Main und Nidda entlang und dann durch die Felder. Da gibt es weniger Strassenverkehr. Mein Vorschlag: Campingplatz Wassersportverein Offenbach (Fußgängerbrücke nach Fechenheim/Südseite) 10:00 Uhr, Offenbach Mainradweg am Durchgang zur Mainstrasse/Schloßstrasse 10:10 Uhr. Sind die Zeiten genehm? 

Falls Speedskater auch wenn es sein Arbeitsweg ist mit möchte, fahren wir über die Hohe Strasse an die Nidda und finden uns in Gronau 11:00 Uhr zusammen. Dann wäre der Treffpunkt Schleuse Staustufe Mühlheim 10:00 Uhr. Also sag mal ob Dich das interessiert Speedskater.

@x-rossi: Was ist jetzt mit Dir?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Offenbach Mainradweg am Durchgang zur Mainstrasse/Schloßstrasse 10:10 Uhr. Sind die Zeiten genehm?
> ...
> Dann wäre der Treffpunkt Schleuse Staustufe Mühlheim 10:00 Uhr.



Also der OF Treffpunkt ist durch den Mainbogen zeitlich gerade noch so im Rahmen ...

Nach Mühlheim dagegen ist von mir aus ne ganze Ecke weiter, sprich start irgendwas kurz nach 09:00 für mich, da habe ich kein Bock drauf ...


----------



## x-rossi (12. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Mtb


schade! ich werde mit dem rennrad unterwegs sein.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> schade! ich werde mit dem rennrad unterwegs sein.


  Alles klar, viel Spaß.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also der OF Treffpunkt ist durch den Mainbogen zeitlich gerade noch so im Rahmen ...
> 
> Nach Mühlheim dagegen ist von mir aus ne ganze Ecke weiter, sprich start irgendwas kurz nach 09:00 für mich, da habe ich kein Bock drauf ...


 Da ich bislang von Speedskater noch nichts gehört habe, könnten wir uns auch in Sachsenhausen am Mainradweg Treffen, dann  kannst Du vom Goetheturm aus bis zu Main herunterrollen und die Zeit  wäre dann 10:30 Uhr. Treffpunkt unter der Flößerbrücke. Was denkst Du?


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2013)

Ich denke, Erdi soll dich am Samstag ein wenig hetzen, damit du misch am Sonndach uffm Eselsweesch net so hetze duhst.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juli 2013)

Ich bin erst am Mittwoch nach der Arbeit über Kronberg nach Hause geradelt. 

Ich werde am Sonntag eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen. 
Start um 11:00 Uhr bei mir 
Um 12:30 Uhr in Oberursel Hohemark

Die Tour wird ab Hohemark ca. 30 km und ca. 1000 hm haben.
LimitedEdition und ich freuen uns natürlich über Begleitung.

Wer mitradeln möchte einfach melden.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Was denkst Du?


Das was ich Dir vorhin am Telefon gesagt habe ... um 10:15 in OF Main/Schloßstr. 

Und schönen Gruß an Deine bessere(?) Hälfte, es wird nicht gehetzt, sondern auf'm Rückweg gaaanz entspannt im (Eis)Kaffee gesessen


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich denke, Erdi soll dich am Samstag ein wenig hetzen, damit du misch am Sonndach uffm Eselesweesch net so hetze duhst.


 ... EISESSEN ist angesagt!!!!  ... und die Dame dann Sonntag auf dem Eselsweg fordern 

 ... Motivationshilfe inklusive. 





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Das was ich Dir vorhin am Telefon gesagt habe ... um 10:15 in OF Main/Schloßstr.


... das war bevor ich Dich anrief. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und schönen Gruß an Deine bessere(?) Hälfte, es  wird nicht gehetzt, sondern auf'm Rückweg gaaanz entspannt im  (Eis)Kaffee gesessen


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... Motivationshilfe inklusive.










[/url] kloppe von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> [/URL] kloppe von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]



Den hab ich seit 2011!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... EISESSEN ist angesagt!!!!



Das kann ich auch! Werde ich wohl den Gutschein vom Eis-Costa in Dörnigheim alleine verfuttern müssen.



Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und die Dame dann Sonntag auf dem Eselsweg fordern
> 
> ... Motivationshilfe inklusive.



Ich sehe hier gerade das Geburtstagsgeschenk entschwinden...


----------



## akisu (13. Juli 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde am Sonntag eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen.
> Start um 11:00 Uhr bei mir
> Um 12:30 Uhr in Oberursel Hohemark
> 
> ...


12:30 klingt super. 30km auch. bin dabei. vor den 1000hm mit dir habe ich mehr angst


----------



## LimitedEdition (13. Juli 2013)

Du musst keine Angst haben, denn ich bin ja dabei und kenne Mittel und Wege, Speedskater auszubremsen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## akisu (13. Juli 2013)

ich bitte darum!


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juli 2013)

Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag etwas längeres zu fahren? 

Im Übrigen war der Eselsweg letztes Wochenende traumhaft zu fahren. Alles war staubtrocken und zum Ende hin war es auch technisch noch mal ganz nett.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust am Sonntag etwas längeres zu fahren?


Ich könnt ein ODW-X (Dietzenbach -> Heidelberg) anbieten. Geht per Renner oder MTB. Details müßt ich raussuchen, habe ich jetzt gerade nicht im Kopf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2013)

... nachgeschaut: 

MTB ca. 120 KM/1200 HM einfach bis Heidelberg über Otzberg, Mömlingtal, Hirschhorn
MTB ca. 130 KM/1400 HM einfach bis Heidelberg über Vielbrunn, Eberbach am Neckar
1:15 Std. Zugfahrt bis Langen, ab Langen zurück nach Dietzenbach per Rad kommt noch dazu. Zugfahrt aktuell keine Ahnung? Vor paar Jahren waren das um die 12-13 Euro p.P.

Mein Jekyll ist immer noch nicht einsatzbereit  also für mich wieder Flash

Jetzt ist erstmal Gartenarbeit angesagt und heute Mittag Renner mit Dietzenbachern. Mal schauen wer ürberhaupt noch im Lande ist? Sind ja schon Ferien.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... nachgeschaut:
> 
> MTB ca. 120 KM/1200 HM einfach bis Heidelberg über Otzberg, Mömlingtal, Hirschhorn
> MTB ca. 130 KM/1400 HM einfach bis Heidelberg über Vielbrunn, Eberbach am Neckar
> ...



Also mit dem Zug zurückfahren ist zumindest für dieses WE nix für uns. Irgendwie wäre auch der Feldi wieder mal eine Anreise wert. Ganz besonders bei dem Wetter. ... außerdem würde Dein Gemini sich auch mal wieder über Tageslicht freuen.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2013)

öhm ... Du meist damit aber nicht, dass ich mein Gemini durch's ganze Rhein-Main-Gebiet treten soll


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> öhm ... Du meist damit aber nicht, dass ich mein Gemini durch's ganze Rhein-Main-Gebiet treten soll



Eigentlich schon.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2013)

nur wenn Deine Frau Ihr Sau durch die Gegend treibt


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> nur wenn Deine Frau Ihr Sau durch die Gegend treibt



Die Sau steht dieses WE nicht zur Verfügung. Dafür das One-Forty.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2013)

Wann wollt Ihr los und wo geht's lang ?

Das Gemini bleibt definitiv im Keller, habe kein Bock mich jetzt um die Abstimmung zu kümmern, da passt durch die lange Standzeit nix mehr. 

Aber ob ich jetzt mit dem Flash nach Heidelberg oder auf den Feldberg radl ist eigentlich wurscht. Einiges geht auch mit dem Flash oder ich suche mir  mein eigenen Weg und man trifft sich wieder beim Fuxtanz oder unten in Oberursel und radelt wieder gemeinsam Heim


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2013)

Erdi wir haben umdisponiert. Sorry für das  durcheinander. Wir bleiben morgen am Hahnenkamm. Komm einfach dazu. Werden morgen das Lustige-Hahnenkamm- Auf&Ab radeln. Starten werden wir nach dem Frühstück. Keine Ahnung wann. Komm nach Lust und Laune einfach dazu. Werden vermutlich am frühen Nachmittag wieder zurück fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2013)

Ob ich nach Heidelberg, Feldberg oder halt Hahnkamm radl ist wurscht. Ich werde mich so auf den Weg machen, dass ich so gegen 13:00 Uhr auf'm Kamm bin. Werde dann Mittag da machen und guggen ob was Bekanntes vorbeifährt  Zurück werde ich über X11 und Birkenheiner machen, das geht alles locker mim Flash.


----------



## x-rossi (21. Juli 2013)

übrigens geht der brunhildspfad vom feldberg runter auch mit dem renner. habe ich heute getestet. das sind wohl ein wenig die mtb-gene mit mir durchgegangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (21. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich so auf den Weg machen, dass ich so gegen 13:00 Uhr auf'm Kamm bin. Werde dann Mittag da machen und guggen ob was Bekanntes vorbeifährt


 Wir schauen dann auch mal vorbei. 

Allen Anderen einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich so auf den Weg machen, dass ich so gegen 13:00 Uhr auf'm Kamm bin. Werde dann Mittag da machen und guggen ob was Bekanntes vorbeifährt



Einige Bekannte getroffen!
Die Bombenkrater waren wieder mal bombig, Degenweg trocken, irgendwo war ein fetter Baum relativ frisch über nen Trail gefallen was bei ca. 1 m Höhe und etwas Geäst ein wenig Kletterei bedeutete. Ansonsten alles sehr schön. Auf dem Heimweg noch das Klappermühlchen und die Birkenhainer mitgenommen, selbst letztere fast trocken. So kann es bleiben.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2013)

Ich habe Euch noch gesehen auf dem Weg zu den Bombenkratern, als Ihr den Hauptweg gekreuzt habt ...

Schon das Filmchen von der diesjährigen Magavalache gesehen:
http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirttv-megavalanche-2013.html

Cannondale Teamfahrer Jerome Clementz hat auf Jekyll gewonnen. 
Hmmm, was sagt mir das, mein zukünftiges Jekyll kann Megavalanche und was nicht geht liegt dann mal wieder alles nur am Fahrer


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2013)

Und ich sag noch, Erdi fährt uns bestimmt noch über den Weg!
Nee, der ist schon längst durch! Ha, von wegen!

Megavalanche ist aber für mich auch nichts. Da hapert es nicht nur an der Fahrtechnik, sondern vor allem an der Kondition für so ne Mega-Abfahrt.


----------



## migges (24. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend in die Runde.
Normalerweise schau ich hier nur immer mal rein,und halt mich rausFeldberg ist nicht so meins,war aber auch schon da.
Hab gesehen das Erdi01 ein paar Bilder vom Benzing Bike Day Hochgeladen hat,und wollte mich mal melden.In meinem Album sind noch mehr Bilder,wer möchte einfach mal rein Schaun.Schönen Abend noch an alle.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juli 2013)

Ne Menge Ärsche und ein paar davon habe ich sogar erkannt. Bikeholics und meinen.
Danke!


----------



## migges (25. Juli 2013)

Servus:ja hab die Cam am Lenker montiert und einfach alles Geknipst was da so vor mir 
rum Kreucht und Fleucht


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Juli 2013)

Es ist vollbracht, ein neues Zeitalter beginnt ... 

Zur Feier des Tages darf das Jekyll hier im Wohnzimmer stehen. Ein paar Stellen bekommen noch Schutzfolie. Pedale und Edge drauf und dann kann's los gehen.

Also wer die Lusche ist, weis ich!  Und wer von den restlichen Gestalten wer ist  wird sich ja wohl noch rausstellen.







[/url] Dr. Jekyll ... von erdi01 auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## migges (26. Juli 2013)

Servus Erdi01 Das was mann sieht,sieht doch mal sehr gut aus bis jetzt. Bin mal auf 1 Bild gespannt wenn es Fertig ist.
War der Letzte Satz aus deinem Letzten Post für mich?Wenn wir uns mal am HK treffen Trinken wir ein Bier zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Juli 2013)

Ei wo isses denn, das Wohnzimmer?


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen, 
dieses WE stehen uns tropische Biketage 

 bevor. Morgen werde ich bevor die groÃe Hitze aufzieht eine Runde drehen und mich dann dem bekÃ¤mpfen der hohen Temperaturen widmen 

 

 

. Weil die Startzeit unklar, vermutlich jedoch sehr frÃ¼h sein wird, poste ich nichts. 

In der kommenden Woche werde ich Dienstag und Donnerstag (Wettertauglichkeit vorausgesetzt) ab 18:00 Uhr eine Feierabendrunde drehen. Ende wird kurz vor Sonnenuntergang sein so das wir die Helligkeit ausnutzen und vor der Dunkelheit wieder in Steinheim sind. Start/Ende ist *an der Einfahrt* unter der BrÃ¼cke des Hellenthal-BrÃ¼cke-Parkplatzes (NÃ¤he Druckhaus/GeleitstraÃe           63456 Hanau â  5,4 m SO) sein. Mitfahrer willkommen!  Falls sich niemand bis zum Abend des Vortages angekÃ¼ndigt hat, fahre ich ggf. frÃ¼her, spÃ¤ter oder eine andere Tour.

 @_Erdi_: Sonntag wird die MÃ1 bei 38Â°C vermutlich ausfallen oder? ... zumindest ich werde nach dem Weinfest Samstag spontan entscheiden, ob ich mir in der Mittagshitze den MÃ¶mmlinger Grabig antuen mÃ¶chte. 




migges schrieb:


> Servus Erdi01 Das was mann sieht,sieht doch mal sehr gut aus bis jetzt. Bin mal auf 1 Bild gespannt wenn es Fertig ist.
> War der Letzte Satz aus deinem Letzten Post fÃ¼r mich?Wenn wir uns mal am HK treffen Trinken wir ein Bier zusammen


Den Erdi hast Du letzten Sonntag gerade um 5min verpasst. SchÃ¶ne Bilder Ã¼brigens.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2013)

Sorry, aber der Luschenplatz ist schon von mir besetzt 

Mein Wohnzimmer ist bei mir, wo sonst  Aber auf Flickr gibt's schon was zu sehen  Und hier auch was zu lesen.

  @Bikeholic, in der Tat, fällt aus, die Aussicht auf 38 C und unwetterartige Gewitter am Nachmittag sind jetzt irgendwie genauso unpassend wie 20 cm Neuschnee  

Von was für einen Weinfest spichst Du, doch nicht etwa unseres in Dietzenbach, das seit heute läuft 

ABER, das Wetter ist optimal für ne andere Nummer. Wer wäre so bekloppt und begleitet mich auf einen ECHTEN N8RIDE, d.h. start morgen abend so um die Zeit, also 22:00 Uhr. 3-4 Std. ... also quasi nach dem Weinfest


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2013)

Also das mit dem N8Ride morgen meine ich wirklich ernst! 

Sowas geht sowieso nur ganz spontan ohne Vorplanung und mit entsprechend flexiblen Teilnehmern ... also direkt morgen  z.B:

Langener Waldsee, Airport, Ffm City (also der Klassiker unter den legendären N8Rides früherer Jahre)

Rückersbacher Schlucht und Steinbachtal (wenn's etwas hoch gehen soll, darf)

Binselberg (da braucht's aber locker 4 Std. Akkukapazität) also eher nicht, dann "nur" Wartturm angesteuert mit Ausblick auf's Rhein-Main-Gebiet


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Von was für einen Weinfest spichst Du, doch nicht etwa unseres in Dietzenbach, das seit heute läuft


 Großwallstadt. ... das mit dem Nightride wird also nichts.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Großwallstadt. ... das mit dem Nightride wird also nichts.


Das war auch so gemeint, dass Ihr flexibel seid und Euren Weinfestbesuch verschiebt und stattdessen mit auf N8Ride kommt  Die Möglichkeit auf einen echten Sommer N8Ride gibt's nicht oft im Jahr. Heute wäre so eine Möglichkeit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (27. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,  @Erdi01 wo wäre denn der Treffpunkt und welche Route würdest du vorschlagen? Hätte mal Lust auf so was


----------



## EA-Tec (27. Juli 2013)

Nightride klingt interessant, da waere ich evtl. sogar dabei!?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2013)

Huch, habe gar nicht mit weiteren Reaktionen gerechnet 

Treffpunkt wäre 22:00 Uhr Haupteingang Kreishaus Dietzenbach und da wir flexibel sind ist keine bestimmte Runde festgelegt. Eine von den drei oben genannten, dass können wir spontan entscheiden oder auch hier noch absprechen.

Langener Waldsee = ist halt auch bisschen Trial dabei, Airport bei Night und zurück am Main evtl. hat da was um Mitternacht noch auf, für einen Drink falls gewünscht.

Rückersbacher Schlucht = Spessart 200-300 HM, runter durchs Steinbachtal, nix wildes.

Wartturm = oberhalb Schaafheim, ODW-Ausläufer, Blick auf's Rhein-Mein-Gebiet bei Night

Was wäre Eurer Favorit ?!

Ich habe schon mal den Akku an's Ladegerät gehängt und zur besseren Übersicht ein LMB:

*Sommer N8Ride heute von Samstag auf Sonntag*​


----------



## Mugendriver (27. Juli 2013)

@Erdi01, Langener Waldsee würde ich jetzt spontan sagen, ist ja auch ein trail dabei. Hab mich schon mal als Mitfahrer angemeldet, nehm noch nen Kumpel von mir mit wenns euch recht ist. 

Ist das Kreishaus eig. leicht zu finden?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2013)

OK, dann Langener Waldsee 

Du kannst mirbringen wen und wieviel Du willst, wird eh ne kleine Gruppe werden.

Im LMB steht jetzt auch die Adresse vom Kreishaus, liegt mitten in Dtz und leicht zu finden. 

Übrings wenn es interesiert, im Moment LIVE auf RedBullTV XC Worldcupo Elite Man


----------



## x-rossi (27. Juli 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Übrings wenn es interesiert, im Moment LIVE auf RedBullTV XC Worldcupo Elite Man



total vergessen. danke


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juli 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> total vergessen. danke



gern geschehen und heute nachmittag ist DH Worldcup 

Sonntag Morgen 01:52 Uhr aktuell 24 C Außentemperatur, gerade vom SummerN8Ride zurückgekommen. Auch nicht kühl, aber jedenfalls angenehmer wie die 35 heute mittag 

Danke an die Mitfahrer, hoffe alle sind gut zu Hause angekommen.

Wir hatten 3:03 Fahrzeit, 66 KM, 182 HM und mit einem Schnitt von 21,6 nicht mal langsam unterwegs.

So und jetzt noch unter die Dusche ...


----------



## Mugendriver (28. Juli 2013)

Ja sind gut nach Hause gekommen. Kaum waren wir im Haus hat es auch schon angefangen zu regnen  

Die Tour war auf jeden Fall gut zu fahren, könnte man noch mal machen dann vlt eine andere Route.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2013)

Samstag früh kleine Spessartrunde über und um den Franzosenkopf gedreht. Ein paar lange Trails abwärts vom Keiler-Marathon mitgenommen, dann Pizza- und Bierpause auf dem Fernblick und anschließend die Birkenhainer wieder Richtung Hanau runter. Muss man ja ausnutzen, wenn die mal richtig trocken ist. 80 km, gute 1000 HM und knapp 4 Stunden reine Fahrzeit. Daheim dann noch 3 Radlerweizen gezischt , Fahrer einer Grundreinigung unterzogen und die Füße hochgelegt bevor es zum Weinfest ging.
Das konnten wir leider nicht verschieben Erdi, da es immer nur an einem Wochenende stattfindet.


----------



## Mugendriver (29. Juli 2013)

Ist von euch auch jmd den Keiler Bikemarathon mitgefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2013)

Nö, aber die Strecke war am Samstag teilweise noch gekennzeichnet bzw. wir kennen etliche der Trails vom Keiler. Und die fahren sich besser wenn keine große Meute dabei ist. Entweder hat man einen Nassgeschwitzten hinter einem, der statt auf den 678sten unbedingt auf den 677sten Platz landen möchte, oder jemanden der mehr schiebt als fährt vor einem. Da kommt kein Spass auf, da die Trails größtenteils zu schmal sind um überholen zu können ohne dabei den anderen vom Rad zu kicken, oder selbst nen Abflug in die Brombeeren zu machen.
Beim Spessartbike war das anders. Dort waren die Trails zum größten Teil breit genug um überholen zu können. Wie die neue Strecke aussieht weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## x-rossi (29. Juli 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Beim Spessartbike war das anders. Dort waren die Trails zum größten Teil breit genug um überholen zu können. Wie die neue Strecke aussieht weiss ich allerdings nicht.


à propos: wird wer auf der mitteldistanz unterwegs sein?


----------



## Mugendriver (29. Juli 2013)

Die trails beim Keiler Bikemarathon waren schon ganz schön eng, dass stimmt und dann waren auch noch welche vor mir die ihr bike geschoben haben wo man eigentlich hätte fahren können -.- Die Versorgungsstation war auch schlecht plaziert, 10km vorm Ziel.. 
Aber ich fand es trotzdem spaßig.


----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2013)

Bevor es in die Alpen geht, werde ich Morgen mein Bike noch mal kurz im Taunus testen.


----------



## Mugendriver (3. August 2013)

Bin seid heute im Zillertal  die ersten 20 km hab ich schon mal gefahren  hoffe in dieser Woche kommen noch ein paar dazu  nächste Woche bin ich dann in kössen 
Grüße


----------



## Bikeholic (3. August 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bevor es in die Alpen geht, werde ich Morgen mein Bike noch mal kurz im Taunus testen.



Was heißt denn bitte kurz?


----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2013)

Na so die üblichen Trails, die so auf dem Weg zum Feldberg, Altkönig und zurück liegen. 
Ich habe im Mount Vision eine andere Gabel eingebaut und muss das Morgen mal ausgiebig testen.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. August 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Na so die üblichen Trails, die so auf dem Weg zum Feldberg, Altkönig und zurück liegen.
> Ich habe im Mount Vision eine andere Gabel eingebaut und muss das Morgen mal ausgiebig testen.



Wie sieht Dein Zeitplan aus? ... wollte bei der Mittagshitze schon ein Stück hinter mir haben bzw aus der Ebene heraus sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. August 2013)

Heute isser platt!
Knapp 2000 HM und 130 km bei der Affenhitze gestern. Ihr habt sie echt nicht alle!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (5. August 2013)

Was erwartest du denn von den beiden Kerlen?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2013)

abber, schee wars und die Gabel funzt sehr gut.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2013)

Ja, ja...
Viel Spass beim AC und bis in knapp zwei Wochen in Riva!


----------



## Speedskater (6. August 2013)

Ich weiß was "ja, ja" heißt!

Danke und bin dann Morgen weg.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> abber, schee wars und die Gabel funzt sehr gut.





... und einen erfolgreichen Ritt über die Alpen.

 @Erdi: Alles klar für Samstag?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2013)

Ja, habe angefangen alles zusammenzupacken. Wann habt Ihr vor zu Starten um in etwa wann am Ziel zu sein?

@all, allen Alpenreisenden viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, habe angefangen alles zusammenzupacken. Wann habt Ihr vor zu Starten um in etwa wann am Ziel zu sein. @alle: allen Alpenreisenden viel Spaß!



Werden zeitig starten (ca. 05:00h), um im laufe der Mittagszeit anzukommen. Falls es klappt! Werde meinen ersten Urlaubstag in jedem Fall ohne zeitlichen Stress beginnen.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2013)

Ich habe so gegen 06:00 geplant zu starten und auch gegen Mittag anzukommen. Werde unterwegs Frühstücken und sonst durchfahren. Sollen lt. Navi nur 5 Stunden Fahrzeit sein, wenn's läuft!?

Na dann, gute Fahrt und wir sehen uns im Alpenhof ...


----------



## mtb-spass (8. August 2013)

Hi,

seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich Euren Chat und versuche zu erkennen wann mal ne Tour gefahren wird, leider bisher ohne Erfolg.

Ich wohne seit dem 1. April in Mühlheim und bin immer interesiert, eine Tour zu fahren. Mittwochs und Sonntags ist es schlecht, sonst bin ich flexibel.

Bis demnächst mal vielleicht....

Gruß

Marco


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2013)

Die letzte Tour lief am 4.8. im Taunus, siehe Eintrag von Speedskater am 4.8. um 0:34 Uhr. Am Besten gleich hier melden wenn ein Eintrag nach Tour riecht, oder demjenigen ne PN schicken. Der Rest wird meist telefonisch abgeklärt. Jetzt wird es erst mal ruhiger hier, wir verkümmeln uns in die Alpen und anschließend nach Riva. In ca. 2,5 Wochen sind wir wieder da.

Und da wir jetzt wissen, dass jemand mitliest werden wir die Tourenangebote etwas deutlicher machen.


----------



## mtb-spass (8. August 2013)

Danke Chaotenkind,

danke für die Info. 

Das mit der Alpenüberquerung weis ich, hatte mit Speetskater telefoniert weil ich vielleicht mitwollte.....

Für mich hatte sich das im Chat so angehört als wenn Samstag ne Tour ansteht.

Viel Spass am Lago.

Marco


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. August 2013)

Ja nee, das war leider Sonntag.

Ansonsten, wenn wir wieder da sind, machen wir von Hanau unter der Woche so ca. ab 17:30-18:00 Uhr Feierabendrunden zum Hahnenkamm, Fernblick, Buchberg und so. Je nachdem 3-4 Stunden, 500-1000 HM und 50-70 km.

Weil Hr. Bikeholic beruflich viel unterwegs ist kommt sowas relativ kurzfristig zustande, auch wg. dem Wetter. Wenn wir wieder da sind schick ihm einfach mal ne PN zwecks Austausch von Telefonnummern. Dann kann man sich kurzfristig kurzschließen.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. August 2013)

Noch nicht ganz, aber das Nachstellen des Bildes geht schon mal in die richtige Richtung  

Tag 1 in den Alpen ...




IMG_0766 von erdi01 auf Flickr




sapper ... von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2013)

Nachdem ich mich mal kurz aus den Alpen gemeldet hatte, melde ich mich jetzt mal offizell wieder zurück. Nach 6 von 7 Tagen Biken in den Alpen (ca. 220 KM knapp 6000 HM) hatte ich kein Bock mehr ... und jetzt ein paar Tage später ... ich will wieder zurück  Hier ist mal wieder alles nur noch langweilig 

Wir und der Guide haben ne ganze Menge Bilder gemacht. Ne ganze Menge habe ich in Flickr hochgeladen. Also wenn's interessiert:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157635028610114/


----------



## Mugendriver (21. August 2013)

@Erdi01 Schöne Bilder, wo habt ihr gewohnt?


----------



## Andreas (22. August 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich mich mal kurz aus den Alpen gemeldet hatte, melde ich mich jetzt mal offizell wieder zurück. Nach 6 von 7 Tagen Biken in den Alpen (ca. 220 KM knapp 6000 HM) hatte ich kein Bock mehr ... und jetzt ein paar Tage später ... ich will wieder zurück  Hier ist mal wieder alles nur noch langweilig
> 
> Wir und der Guide haben ne ganze Menge Bilder gemacht. Ne ganze Menge habe ich in Flickr hochgeladen. Also wenn's interessiert:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157635028610114/



Willkommen zurück. Das sind ja Traumbilder.
Und ich musste mich gestern mit dem Col de Ober-Beerbach begnügen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (22. August 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> . Nach 6 von 7 Tagen Biken in den Alpen (ca. 220 KM knapp 6000 HM) hatte ich kein Bock mehr ... und jetzt ein paar Tage später ... ich will wieder zurück  Hier ist mal wieder alles nur noch langweilig


.... also ich möchte nicht zurück, zumindest nicht nach Hause.  GGGGAAAAAAARRRRRDDDDDAAAAAASSSSEEEEEEEEEEEE I love you.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. August 2013)

@Mugendriver, wir waren im Alpenhof in Bruck.

    @Andreas, kannst ja schon mal eine Woche nächsten Sommer einplanen. Könnt schon sein, dass mich die Alpen nächstes Jahr wieder sehen.

    @Bikeholic, pahhh ... mit Euch rede ich nicht mehr


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2013)

So, nachdem mein Jekyll seine Feuertaufe in den Alpen bestanden hat, steht auch schon wieder der erste Umbau an 

Dank findiger deutscher "Chinesen" wurde die XX1 Technologie nun auf 10-fach Antriebe und Standart Lochkreise abdaptiert oder auf chinesisch = kopiert  

Falls es noch Leute gibt die immernoch nix von XX1 oder ab 2014 XO1 gehört haben können sich hier mal ein Einblick verschaffen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/05/sram-xx1-die-story-teil-1-von-der-idee-zum-produkt/
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2012/11/14/die-xx1-story-teil-2-das-xx1-camp-bei-sram-in-schweinfurt/

Der Sram Technologieträger XX1 kostet ein schweine Geld und man benötigt auch noch neue Freilaufkörper oder falls es die für eine vorhandene Nabe nicht gibt, auch noch mindestens ein neues Hinterrad 

Aber zum Glück gibt's ja genügend Prototypenbauer, CNC Fräser und Tüftler, die Spaß am kopieren haben  Das Ergebnis: ein 42ziger Ergänzungsritzel und Kettenblätter im XX1 Style  

Ich habe mir ein 42ziger für meine Sram 1080/X.O. Kassette und ein 32ziger Kettenblatt mit LK 104 fertigen lassen. Normal macht er es nicht, aber für mein Jekyll Black Inc. hat er eine Ausnahme gemacht und mir die Teile noch schwarz eloxiert  Und so sehen die Teile dann aus ... viel zu schön um sie zu verbauen 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157635187131285/

Tja, und da das Wetter heute recht bescheiden ausfällt, werde ich mich wohl nach der F1 in den Keller begeben und umbauen.

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2013)

Wieder daheim im deutschen Sommer und in Österreich geht gerade die Welt unter. Will zurück nach Riva.
Obergeile Trails rund um Riva, Monte Baldo, Tremalzo und Arco und ne Menge Höhenmeter, da wir den Lift in Malcesine nur einmal genutzt und den angebotenen Shuttleservice gar nicht in Anspruch genommen haben.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2013)

*@chaotenkind*, na wurde auch Zeit, dass Eurer Urlaub endlich rum ist 




So, und ich bin mit meiner Bastellei auch wieder weiter, aber nicht fertig. Die Kette ist zu kurz, ich brauch ne Neue, habe die gekürzten Teile seinerzeit entsorgt 

Zum Umbau auf 1x10 nach XX1 braucht man zwingend: Na klar, erstmal überhaupt einen vorhandenen 10-fach Antrieb mit einem *Sram Type2* oder *Shimano Shadow+* Schaltwerk. Nur diese Schaltwerke schaffen überhaupt den Sprung auf's 42ziger. Wer normale Schaltwerke fährt, kann's gleich vergessen! Oder muß zusätzlich in ein neues Schaltwerk investieren. Dann das Mirfe 42ziger und ein Kettenblatt im XX1 Style für vorne. Letzteres ist nicht zwingend nötig, aber empfohlen und schließlich eine der wesentlichen Inovationen der XX1 und zusammen mit den "stärkeren" Schaltwerken Garant dafür, dass die Kette dort bleibt wo sie hingehört ... auf dem Kettenblatt, egal wie ruppig es wird !!!

So sieht die Übersetzung der Original XX1 Kassette aus:
10-12-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42 = Original XX1 Kassette
---11-14-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42 = X.0. -12er +42ziger Mirfe

Soweit war's theoretisch geplant, tatsächlich rausgekommen ist:
---11-12-16-18-21-24-28-32-36-42 = X.0. -14er +42ziger Mirfe

Die Ritzel 11-12-14 sind bei der X.O. 11-36 Kassette Einzelritzel. Geplant war auf's 12er zu versichten, dass wäre am nächsten an die Original Übersetzung gekommen. Letztendlich ist das 14er geflogen, weil das Zwölfer eine Einkerbung für's Elfer hat, die das Vierzehner nicht hat aber zwingend nötig ist damit die Abständer der Ritzel zueinander passen 

Die umgebaute Kurbel ist so nahe wie möglich in Richtung Rahmen gespacert, damit liegt die Kettenlinie bei ca. 46-47mm und somit in etwa auf dem 5. Gang. Theoretisch wieder das Optimum ... in der Praxis  Dazu brauch ich erst die neue Kette!

Aktueller Stand:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157635187131285/

Fortsetzung folgt ...


----------



## Speedskater (25. August 2013)

@Erdi, meine Meinung zur Kettenschaltung muss ich sicher nicht Kund tun. In die Tonne mit dem Edelschrott.

Mein Getriebe hat mich wieder mal Problemlos über die Alpen gebracht.
Ich habe da noch paar Langenasefotos, die Langenasevideos folgen. 

Auffahrt zur Tierser Alm




Blick zurück zur Tierser Alm




Morgens um 7:00 Uhr Blick vom Sella Joch auf den Marmolada 




Blick auf Armin, der sich bei Mecki ein Weißbier einfüllt.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2013)

*@speedskater*, schöne Bilder  Bin auf mehr gespannt ...

Ja, Deine Meinung zur Kette kenne ich und Du meine zur Rohloff. Und da's der Herr Rohloff auch die nächsten 20 Jahre nicht schaffen wird sowas in leicht zu produzieren wird sich meine Meinung auch nicht ändern 

Richtig ist allerdings auch, dass der Umbau für mich ein Versuchsballon ist. Ob mir das zusagt . Das Problem sind nicht die kleinen, sondern die dicken Gänge. 32-11 als dickstes da wirds abschüssig schnell eng. Und nicht mal Edelschrott wäre es. Der Versuch verbrennt schlimmstenfalls 80 Euronen  Aber es besteht natürlich auch die Gefahr, dass mich das Konzept überzeugt und ich vllt doch noch in den echten Edelschrott investiere


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2013)

Und die Getriebe waren auch für die Trails rund um den Gardasee ausreichend. Auch bergab! Und sie haben nicht nur überlebt, sondern sind immer noch wie neu (was man von meinem MK hinten nicht sagen kann). Um 15:00 gehts in die Werkstatt, neues Schläppchen für hinten bestellen und den ramponierten MK bei Conti anmeckern.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. August 2013)

Nachdem ich gestern unverhofft auf nem Weinfest gelandet war, habe ich mich heute um die neue Kette und mein 10-fach Antrieb gekümmert 

Tja, was soll ich sagen, tut was es tun soll. Zumindest im Trockendock in meiner Tiefgarage. Nachdem die Kette abgelängt und montiert war, die Schaltung nachjustiert, funktioniert so als wär's noch nie anders gewesen. Selbst das Eigenbau CNC Riesenritzel schaltet dank seiner eingearbeiteten Steifhilfen unauffällig  In wie weit die Übersetzung in der Praxis taugt wird sich weisen ...

Wenn's mir nicht taugt, wird halt wieder zurückgebaut. Das Cockpit samt Schaltzug fürn Umwerfer (mit Kabelbinder am Sitzrohr fixiert) ist in der Testphase ja alles noch unverändert.

Und wer findets raus was ist Original, was Kopie 




XX1 Original von erdi01 auf Flickr




fertig umgebaut = XX1 Nachbau von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. August 2013)

Ziemlich grosse Pizza!


----------



## Bikeholic (30. August 2013)

Was geht am WE?


----------



## Speedskater (31. August 2013)

Wie wäre es mit einer 50-60 km Runde, Start um 10:30 bis 11:00 Uhr im Steinhaim am Druckhaus. Limited Edition würde auch mit radeln.
Ich werde jetzt bissel am Radel schrauben.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. August 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer 50-60 km Runde, Start um 10:30 bis 11:00 Uhr im Steinhaim am Druckhaus. Limited Edition würde auch mit radeln.
> Ich werde jetzt bissel am Radel schrauben.



Dann machen wir das so! Wann darf es denn losgehen?


----------



## Bikeholic (31. August 2013)

Morgen planen wir eine kleine Ausfahrt. Start um 11:00 Uhr in Steinheim am 

Druckhaus
Illertstraße 2
63456 Hanau
Parkplatz unter der Hellental-Brücke. 

Falls sich also jemand anschließen möchte, nur zu.

Mitfahrer Willkommen.


----------



## LimitedEdition (1. September 2013)

Schön war's heute 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (1. September 2013)

Bei mir auch. Ladies-Treffen in der Pfalz von Freitag bis heute.
Und die "Älteren" waren in der Mehrzahl!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2013)

Bin auch noch da 

... und auch am WE gefahren. Samstag habe ich seit langer Zeit mal wieder Bad Offenbach in Fürth besucht. Bin mit Lupo Fürth 1+2 gefahren. Das sind auch von diesen ausgeschilderten Geo-Park-Runden.

 @Lupo, Miss Marple: Mein Abflug war eine Punktlandung, kaum auf der Hauptstraße in Fürth kam auch schon der Wolkenbruch. Schade, das ich um's Grillen gekommen bin, ein Grund mehr wieder zu kommen 

Sonntag bin ich durch Messler Hügelland und habe weiter mein XX1 Plakiat getestet. Mit dem Ergebnis: Theorie und Praxis sind und bleiben zwei paar Schuhe!!! Also  ... 16-12-11 geht gar nicht, das 14zeher fehlt mir ständig  Und die Kettenlinie so nahe wie möglich an den Rahmen spacern ist auch Müll. Wenn der Hersteller von Kettenlinie 50 schreibt sollte man auch bei bleiben, egal wie optimal theoretisch die Kettenlinie 47 wäre  Also die Kurbel wieder auf Kettenlinie 50 gebracht und das 11er rausgeschmissen, dafür das 14er wieder rein. 32-12 ist nun das Dickste, das langt für 26-28 für's mittreten. Auch mal gespannt, ob sich der Verschlußring lösen wird. Das 12er ist ja kein Abschlußritzel mit Riffelung  Dafür entsprechen jetzt alle 10 Gänge von der Abstufung der Original XX1 Kassette. Gestern durch Zufall in der Bucht noch Original XX1 Twister Lock-On Griffe für kleines Geld geschossen. Die gibt's offizell gar nicht zu kaufen. Das ist dann noch das i-Tüpfelchen, näher ans Original kann man gar nicht mehr kommen 

Achso, das 1x10/11 Konzept an sich überzeugt schon. Mehr Kettengeraffel braucht's nicht. Mal schauen wie sich die Preise für den Original Edelschrott entwickeln. Weihnachten steht ja bald vor der Tür


----------



## Asrael (3. September 2013)

@Erdi01 bei einer XT CS-M771-10 Kasette  mit 11-32 könntest du das 15er und 17er gegen ein 16er aus der 11-32 tauschen. Dann hättest du 11-13-16-19-21-24-28-32-36-42T

Teilenummer findest du hier: http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/techdocs/content/cycle/EV/bikecomponents/CS/EV-CS-M771-10-3017_v1_m56577569830704675.pdf

Shimano Spare Parts hier: http://bicikli.de/shop/

wenn's funzt darfst du gern berichten, ich überlege ähnliches im Winter zu verbauen.

LG S


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2013)

Was für ein gerechne und geschraube!

Wir hatten übrigens ein Mädel mit nem Cannondale Hardtail in der Pfalz dabei. Absoluter Leichtbau (beide). Alles Plaste (das Rad einschl. Lefty). Das Ding, also das Rad, hatte nicht mal 8 kg.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2013)

*@Asrael*, Danke für die Links . Über ein 11 und 13er habe ich auch schon nachgedacht, nur noch keine einzeln gefunden. Der Rest bleib bei meiner Sram Kassette. Bleibt nur die Frage ob die Shimano Ritzel den gleichen Abstand haben oder auch irgendwelche "Nut und Federn". Das ist nämlich das eiegntliche Problem bei der Sram X.O. Kassette, dass das 11er leicht breiter ist und in das 12er rutscht. Deswegen kann ich nur auf's 11 oder 14er verzichten, aber nicht auf's 12er wie ich eigentlich wollte 

*@chaotenkind*, ja und ...  ... ist doch nichts besonders oder denkst Du mein Plaste Flash (in Large) wäre schwerer = Gewicht fahrfertig! Und sogar noch mit 2x10 Antrieb. Mit XX1 Nachbau ging noch was ...  http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/8011957717/in/set-72157631110018734


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. September 2013)

Bei den Radgewichten hätte ich Angst bergab....


----------



## akisu (3. September 2013)

bei deinem gewicht hätte ich auch angst das es auseinander bricht 

da geht auch mehr wenn man es drauf anlegt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/30/bike-der-woche-25-cannondale-scalpel/


----------



## Speedskater (3. September 2013)

Ich habe auch so Leichbauzeug, aber wenn man damit richtig mountainbiken und dabei Spass haben will, geht das zu schnell kaputt. 
So Trails die wir im Urlaub gefahen sind, würde ich mit solchem Leichtbaugeraffel nicht fahren wollen.
So paar ZTR Flow EX mit Baron, Tubeless Kit und eine olle Manitou Nixon hat schon was.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. September 2013)

akisu schrieb:


> bei deinem gewicht hätte ich auch angst das es auseinander bricht
> 
> da geht auch mehr wenn man es drauf anlegt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/07/30/bike-der-woche-25-cannondale-scalpel/



Ja nee, deswegen nicht. Aber ich merke ja schon bei meinem mit 11 kg relativ schweren Racefully wie nervös die Fuhre ist, wenn es rumpelig bergab geht.
Damit den X-Trail oder ein paar andere Trails am Feldi runter und ich habe am nächsten Tag Muskelkater in den Oberarmen.
Mit dem AM, dem Tourenfully, oder dem Enduro merke ich da nix. Die liegen wie ein Brett bergab. Gute 3 bzw. 6 kg mehr sorgen schon für ordentlich Stabilität.


----------



## Speedskater (4. September 2013)

Nee, das liegt an der Geometrie vom Bike, dass das so nervös ist.
Race Fully Geometrie ist halt anders als All Mountain Geometrie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. September 2013)

Na dann ist ja der Unterschied zwischen Racefully und Allmountain oder Tourenfully auch herausgearbeitet!  ... doch ich bin sicher es gibt noch Anhänger des Glaubens, umso schwerer um so stabiler! Vor allem in der Kadegorie Fliegengewicht.  

... endlich habe ich eine Begründung gefunden, warum ich soooooo schwer bin! 

Ich bin ja sooooooooo stabil! Top Begründung!  Danke an der Stelle.

... und wer jetzt  noch wissen möchte weshalb ich nicht mal mikroskopisch kleine Anwandlungen hatte aus dem Urlaub zurück zu kommen der klicke *HIER!
*
*TRAILTOUR over 150Km & 1700 Hm:

*Falls mich jemand am *Samstag der 07.09.2013* (Sonntag geht bei mir nicht) in den Spessart begleiten möchte, der meldet sich bitte. Ziel: Geishöhe! Anfahrt über Birkenhainer Strasse und Eselsweg. Noch nie gefahren, also Daten unbekannt! Abfahrt 09:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus. Bin abends eingeladen und möchte noch einiges vorab vorbereiten! Also kein Start in der Mittagszeit. Falls sich niemand hier im Forum anmeldet, bin ich früher später oder auf einer anderen Tour unterwegs. Kein LMB-Eintrag!

*Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten für Teilmitfahrer: *
1. Engländer bei ca. 65 Km (Strasse herunter nach Schöllkrippen und dann mit der Bahn zurück)
2. Abfahrt nach Waldaschaff ca. 85 Km (und dann nach der Ausschilderung nach Aschaffenburg HBH folgen)*

*Pausen:
1. Engländer
2. Geishöhe (Mittagspause)
3. Hohe Warte (falls erforderlich)*

*Mitfahrer willkommen! *
*


----------



## Erdi01 (5. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und wer jetzt  noch wissen möchte weshalb ich nicht mal mikroskopisch kleine Anwandlungen hatte aus dem Urlaub zurück zu kommen der klicke _HIER_!



Danke  Spätestens jetzt ärgere ich mich, dass ich nicht mehr Urlaub hatte und mit zum Gardasee konnte.



> [/SIZE][/B]
> *TRAILTOUR over 150Km & 1700 Hm:
> 
> Noch nie gefahren, also Daten unbekannt!**[/SIZE] Abfahrt 09:00 Uhr ab Druckhaus. Bin abends eingeladen und möchte noch einiges vorab vorbereiten!*


*

Daten unbekannt  Da kann ich Dir auf die Sprünge helfen. Das sind wir am 04.06.2011 zusammen gefahren, hatten 07:37:50 Fahrzeit, 136,54 KM, 2027 HM ... noch Fragen 

Ja ich ... bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das gerade antun will. 

Ich denke ich begnüge mich mit Mö1 @Lupo Lust? @Andreas unsere gemeinsame Tour steht auch noch aus! Zeit und Lust? @Sonst noch wer?*


----------



## Bikeholic (5. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Daten unbekannt  Da kann ich Dir auf die Sprünge helfen. Das sind wir am 04.06.2011 zusammen gefahren, hatten 07:37:50 Fahrzeit, 136,54 KM, 2027 HM ... noch Fragen
> 
> Ja ich ... bin mir nicht sicher ob ich mir das gerade antun will.
> 
> Ich denke ich begnüge mich mit Mö1 *@Lupo* Lust? *@Andreas* unsere gemeinsame Tour steht auch noch aus! Zeit und Lust? *@Sonst noch wer?*



Ja das war genau zu dem Zeitpunkt als mir die Festplatte abgeschmiert ist und alle Daten verloren gingen. 

Die Mö1 ist ein guter Vorschlag! Vor allem weil wir die schon seit geraumer Zeit mal in Angriff nehmen wollten. Falls der Spaß mit der Mö1 also am Samstag stattfindet, bin ich dabei und verschiebe die Geißhöhe auf ein anderes Datum. 

Sonntag soll sich übrigens das Wetter ändern, wurde mir gerade zugetragen.


----------



## Speedskater (5. September 2013)

@Erdi, und da hat er noch nicht mal Bilder von der Weinprobe, von der Pizza bei Pescatore, den Abenden mit der 5 Liter Flasche die wir vorher bei Agraria Riva mit Merlot befüllt hatten, den unzähligen Weizen bei Mecki und dem Eis bei Flora dabei.

  @Bikeholic, aber die Geometrie


----------



## Andreas (5. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke ich begnüge mich mit Mö1 *@Lupo* Lust? *@Andreas* unsere gemeinsame Tour steht auch noch aus! Zeit und Lust? *@Sonst noch wer?*



Hallo Erdi,

eigentlich wollte ich dich wegen dem Mö1 für den 14.09. fragen. Den Termin hatte ich schon reserviert und ich habe eine Tour zum Mö1 Startpunkt ab Nieder-Ramstadt geplant. Jetzt bist zu mir zuvor gekommen.


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. September 2013)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand Mö1 erklären? Danke!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Lupo (5. September 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte mal jemand Mö1 erklären? Danke!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



hier


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. September 2013)

Danke Lupo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Erdi01 (6. September 2013)

Worum's bei Mö1 geht hat Lupo ja verlinkt. Ist meiner Meinung nach, die Beste der nördlich gelegenen Geo-Park-Runden.



Lupo schrieb:


> hier



Da mir im Moment ja nicht nach Megatours ist, würde ich auch erst in Mömlingen starten. 

Vorschlag: Anreisen kann ja Jeder wie er will per Rad, Auto ... und deshalb:

Mömlingen 1 am Samstag

Im LMB ist die Adresse vom Gasthaus Zum Löwen eingetragen, das liegt neben dem offizellen Startpunkt, der hat einscheihnend keine eigene Adresse 
    @Andreas, wie verstehe ich deine Aussage jetzt? Kannst Du oder nicht? Unabhängig davon habe ich mir den 14.09. jetzt auch vorgemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (6. September 2013)

Speedskater und ich sind raus, da der morgige Samstag nicht passt. Wir wünschen euch viel Vergnügen,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Andreas (6. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Andreas, wie verstehe ich deine Aussage jetzt? Kannst Du oder nicht? Unabhängig davon habe ich mir den 14.09. jetzt auch vorgemerkt.



Ich kann nur am Sonntag Vormittag und da soll es ja regnen.

Oh Lupo, gut das Du uns aufgeklärt hast. Ich meinte nicht den Mö1, sondern den Mo1. Also wird auch nix doppelt gefahren.

Dann gibt es am 14.09. den Mo1 (Modautal inkl. Neunkirchner Höhe) mit Anfahrt ab Nieder-Ramstadt:
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=152:rundstrecke-modautal&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=69

Mö1 würde ich natürlich auch mal gerne fahren...


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. September 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_, aber die Geometrie





...Panzer...


----------



## Bikeholic (6. September 2013)

Soll die Mö1 jetzt um 11: 00 Uhr in Dietzenbach oder in Mömlingen starten?


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Soll die Mö1 jetzt um 11: 00 Uhr in Dietzenbach oder in Mömlingen starten?


Moin, eigentlich in Mömlingen. Wollen wir überhaupt? Die meisten können oder wollen nicht ...


----------



## Lupo (7. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin, eigentlich in Mömlingen. Wollen wir überhaupt? Die meisten können oder wollen nicht ...



Ich will schon, geht aber erst später am Tag. ich könnt um 13:00 in Mömlingen sein oder dich um 12:30 zuhause auflesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (7. September 2013)

Moin moin zusammen,

habe gerade ins Wetterradar geschaut und festgestellt, dass wir genau auf der Wetterscheide zwischen Sonnenschein und Regen liegen. Abkühlung durch Regen ist also keineswegs ausgeschlossen! Augenblicklich zieht so einiges auf Hanau zu oder zumindest sehr knapp daran vorbei und ob das heute wesentlich besser wird, wage ich zu bezweifeln. 

Wegen mir können wir das ganze gerne auch auf ein anderes Datum verlegen, dann passt es möglicherweise auch bei den Anderen.

Also ich für meinen Teil bin für heute damit raus!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. September 2013)

öhm ... habe ich den Samstag verschlafen ... hier ist das Wetter von Sonntag schon angekommen. Hier in Dietzenbach regnet es schon  Und das Regenradar lässt wirklich nix gutes vermuten.

Tour offizell abgesagt !!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. September 2013)

Noch ein paar Impressionen von Riva und schönem Wetter (der Regen geht mit nämlich so langsam auf den Keks):


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. September 2013)

Einen hab ich noch...


----------



## Erdi01 (14. September 2013)

Und täglich(wöchentlich) grüßt das Murmeltier: Samstag und es regnet schon wieder ...



Andreas schrieb:


> Ich kann nur am Sonntag Vormittag und da soll es ja regnen.
> 
> Oh Lupo, gut das Du uns aufgeklärt hast. Ich meinte nicht den Mö1, sondern den Mo1. Also wird auch nix doppelt gefahren.
> 
> ...



Tja, weder noch wurde/wird gefahren. Ich kann dem Vollherbst hier gerade mal rein gar nichts possitives abgewinnen 

Außer, dass ich die Zeit habe und hatte mein 1x10 Experiment zu beenden und wieder zurück gebaut habe nach 2x10. Wenn, will ich das Original haben ... weis ich aber noch nicht, ob ich mir wirklich was hole. Brauchen tue ich's ja eigentlich nicht.

Aber so gaaaaanz laaaangsam könnt ich ja auch mal die Aufmerksamkeit auf ein aufzubauendes Scalpel, dessen Rahmen hier glaube schon ein Jahr rumliegt ,  richten ...


----------



## Bikeholic (14. September 2013)

Auch ich kann dem Regenwetter nichts abgewinnen. Falls das Wetter morgen ein Einsehen hat, werde ich das NFH ansteuern. Trocken und warm sitzen mit ein wenig Kuchen erscheint mir das Beste, was man bei dem Wetter anstreben kann. 

Falls jemand sich in einer Regenpause anschließen möchte, nur zu.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Auch ich kann dem Regenwetter nichts abgewinnen. Falls das Wetter morgen ein Einsehen hat, werde ich das NFH ansteuern. Trocken und warm sitzen mit ein wenig Kuchen erscheint mir das Beste, was man bei dem Wetter anstreben kann.
> 
> Falls jemand sich in einer Regenpause anschließen möchte, nur zu.



Abfahrt: 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz unter der Hellentalbrücke Nähe Druckhaus. Mitfahrer willkommen! Streckenlänge zwischen 50-65Km  / HM zwischen 500 - 700. Falls sich bis 10:00 Uhr niemand hier im Forum zum mitfahren angekündigt hat, bin ich früher, später oder auf einer anderen Tour unterwegs. 

Schönes Wochenende an alle.


----------



## LimitedEdition (15. September 2013)

Na, wie war der Kuchen im NFH?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bikeholic (16. September 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Na, wie war der Kuchen im NFH?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Kurz nach dem ich startete fing es an zu nieseln. Entschied mich NFH ausfallen zu lassen und die Tour abzuändern. Heraus kamen 60Km und 280 HM. Kuchen gab es dann nach meiner Rückkehr in Steinheim.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2013)

Tach zusammen, 

Was geht am WE? 

...das Wetter soll sich laut Wetterbericht bessern! 

Falls es keine Vorschläge geben sollte und das Wetter mitspielt, könnte ich Sonntag das NFH anbieten.

Schönen Start ins Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. September 2013)

Ich könnte einen Ausritt in den Taunus anbieten, würde aber auch für lecker Kuchen zum NFH mitfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2013)

Moin,

ich kann nur am Samstag! ... Und werde um die 4Seen (Langener Waldsee, Steinrodsee etc.) fahren. Start um die Mittagszeit nach Absprache. Falls Jemand mit möchte, dann bitte hier melden! LMB etc. gibt's keinen.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2013)

@Speedskater: Taunus ist für mich halt immer gleich eine komplette Tagestour. Tendiere im Augenblick mehr zum Spessart mit NFH-Kuchenpause. Doch lass uns morgen noch mal sprechen. 

  @Erdi: Darf ich Dich bitte mal als Guide verpflichten? Brauche ggf. eine traillastige und eine allwetter-brauchbare Strecke auf Schotterwegen nach Darmstadt. Könnten wir wenn Du möchtest, mal auf dem Hin- und Rückweg abfahren. Falls Du möchtest auch gerne morgen,,entsprechendes Wetter vorausgesetzt.

Bitte sag bescheid.

Schönen Freitag


----------



## FreakY_ (20. September 2013)

Servus,

ich bin neu hier und komme aus dem Kreis Offenbach. Gibt es da vllt noch weitere die dort aus der Gegend kommen und am laut Wetterbericht guten Wochenende nen kleinen Tripp machen wollen?

Allen nen guten Start ins Wochenende


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2013)

hallo FreakY, definier mal "kreis"


----------



## FreakY_ (20. September 2013)

@x-rossi

Also ich komm aus Offenbach Bieber, aber da Offenbach ja eh nicht so groß ist dachte ich,  spar ich mir mal eine Definition ^^ Bin da aus meiner Heimat Berlin andere Dimensionen gewohnt


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2013)

aha, dann nicht kreis, sondern stadtteil. schon besser  ich komme aus der ecke stadthalle/rosenhöhe. aus deiner sicht also bieber > tempelsee > stadthalle > burgerking > rosenhöhe (buslinie 101).

eine taunustour wäre ja nicht verkehrt. @Speedskater: samstag, sonntag? wann möchtest du los?


----------



## FreakY_ (20. September 2013)

Aaaah so läuft also der Hase ^^ Wieder was dazu gelernt  Ja Rosenhöhe ist ja so gut wie um die Ecke. Taunustour höhrt sich nicht verkehrt an


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2013)

dann lass uns mal auf Speedskaters antwort warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich kann nur am Samstag! ... Und werde um die 4Seen (Langener Waldsee, Steinrodsee etc.) fahren. Start um die Mittagszeit nach Absprache. Falls Jemand mit möchte, dann bitte hier melden! LMB etc. gibt's keinen.


Könnte das mit meinem Vorschlag verknüpft werden? (siehe letzten Eintrag)

Antworten ab 18:00 Uhr bitte per WhatsApp weil ich wie immer Freitagabend am einheizen bin.


----------



## x-rossi (20. September 2013)

@FreakY_: scheint so, als ob Speedskater es sich anders überlegt hat.

wie fit bist du denn? wieviele stunden am stück kannst du denn fahren? wäre ein start morgen am samstag gegen 14:00 uhr für dich möglich? A) start ab offenbach mit den bikes oder B) treffpunkt direkt an der hohemark?

vormittags kann ich noch nicht los, weil eine dhl-sendung in eine filiale umgeleitet wurde, die ich gerne ab 11:00 uhr abholen möchte.


----------



## Speedskater (20. September 2013)

Moin moin,

ich werde wohl am Sonntag eine Runde radeln.
Was auf dem Programm steht kommt drauf an wer mit kommt.

Wenn ich in den Taunus fahre, starte ich von zuhause (Karben) und radel über Saalburg zum Feldberg, Altkönig usw. wobei bergab Trails bevorzugt werden. Das muss dann so bissel an die Teilnehmer angepasst werden.

Sonst bin ich da flexibel.


----------



## FreakY_ (20. September 2013)

@x-rossi

Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt garnicht genau sagen wie viele Stunden am Stück ich packen würde. Ein Start in Offenbach würde ich bevorzugen. Ein Start um 14:00 wäre durchaus machbar.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. September 2013)

@Bikeholic, auf normalen Wegen nach DA geht recht einfach und direkt, nur Schotterwege sind das nicht. Bei so Wetter wie zur Zeit saut man sich auch dort ein. Trails gibt's nicht soviel und vorallem nicht direkt, das geht nur zick zack. Müßt ich mir aber erst mal überlegen wie am dümsten ...

Bei den 4Seen sind auch Trails dabei, das führt aber nicht runter bis DA, das geht vorher schon wieder zurück.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. September 2013)

Also Samstag gehe ich arbeiten. Sonntag wäre machbar, habe derzeit aber nur die Sau am Start, weil Helius ist bei Nicolai zum aufhübschen, One-Forty kriegt morgen neue Kurbel sowie Kettenführung und Bashguard (hatte letzteren in der Pfalz beim Ladies-Treffen gehimmelt) und da ich arbeite, kann ich es nicht bis 14:00 Uhr abholen. Die Rennfräse ist schon eingemottet bis zum Frühjahr. Also wenn gemütlich bergauf und in der Ebene gefahren wird und es nicht zweimal den Feldi hochgeht.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (20. September 2013)

OK Erdi, sag morgen bitte rechtzeitig bescheid, dann können wir uns ggf. zusammenschließen. Möchte morgen auch eine Runde drehen.


----------



## x-rossi (21. September 2013)

FreakY_ schrieb:


> @x-rossi
> 
> Ich kann dir ehrlich gesagt garnicht genau sagen wie viele Stunden am Stück ich packen würde. Ein Start in Offenbach würde ich bevorzugen. Ein Start um 14:00 wäre durchaus machbar.


ok, dann ab 14:00 (per pedale) richtung feldberg. wo treffen? stadthalle? burgerking? insgesamt werden wir dann ca 4-5 h unterwegs sein. tempo wird moderat ausfallen.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> OK Erdi, sag morgen bitte rechtzeitig bescheid, dann können wir uns ggf. zusammenschließen. Möchte morgen auch eine Runde drehen.



Ja, wie gesagt Mittag möchte ich los. Das wäre dann 12:00 am Kreishaus, wenn Du magst ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, wie gesagt Mittag möchte ich los. Das wäre dann 12:00 am Kreishaus, wenn Du magst ...



Hab jetzt erst mal angefangen meine Wochenendaufgaben zu erledingen. 12:00 Uhr ist bei mir halt immer mitten drin. Wenn ich komme sende ich Dir vor meinem Start eine "WhatsApp" und bin dann um 12:00 Uhr am Kreishaus. 

Eine Frage noch vorab: Wann wären wir wieder zurück?


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Eine Frage noch vorab: Wann wären wir wieder zurück?



Die 4Seen Runde hat ca. 60 KM, kaum HM und ich fahr locker. Enspricht ca. 3 Std. ab/bis Dtz. Würde mich freuen Dich zu sehen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die 4Seen Runde hat ca. 60 KM, kaum HM und ich fahr locker. Enspricht ca. 3 Std. ab/bis Dtz. Würde mich freuen Dich zu sehen ...



Das wird heute nix! Hätte mir auch mal wieder Spaß gemach Volker, bekomme das aber zeitlich nicht hin. Müsste jetzt los und habe noch mindestens 1H Gedöns zu erledingen. 

Wird bei mir dann vermutlich nur eine kleine Main-Exkursion nach Ffm. ... mit wie du ja weißt einem fantastischen Ausblick!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. September 2013)

Alles klar, dann viel Spaß ...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. September 2013)

Morgen Sonntag der 22.09.2013 wird die Ausfahrt rund um den *Franzosenkopf* stattfinden!

Mitfahrer bitte im LMB eintragen (siehe Link).

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. September 2013)

Hab mich angemeldet. Wehe, es wird nicht langsam, sonst drehe ich dir den Hals rum (wenn ich dich kriege)! Ich hab das 17kg + X kg-Rad. Oink, oink...


----------



## Bikeholic (21. September 2013)

Tour rund um den Franzosenkopf wird mangels Teilnehmer gestrichen. 

Anett wir starten unabhängig und sehen zu, dass wir ggf. noch auf das Weinfest in Hörstein fahren. Es gibt Federweißen. 

Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (23. September 2013)

Moin moin,

die IG-Taunus Tour war sehr nett.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573997

Ich habe wieder ein paar nette Trails kennen gelernt, die euch sicher auch viel Spass gemacht hätten. Vor allem "die Welle" ist sensationell, ist ungefähr 10 mal Bombenkrater. Fahrtzeit für eine Runde ca. 10 Minuten und da man eine Runde fährt, kann man die Runde auch mehrfach fahren. 

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. September 2013)

Alles klar, die muss ich kennenlernen!

Wir haben eine gemütliche Spessartrunde gedreht, 72 km, aber nur 750 HM. Hat mir mit dem Schweinderl aber voll und ganz gereicht.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. September 2013)

Hört sich ja ganz nett an. Dann haben wir ja schon mal wieder ein Ziel.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. September 2013)

Tach zusammen, 

Wie sieht es denn am WE aus, gibt es schon Vorschläge für Sonntag? Meiner Vorstellung nach ist so lange das Wetter mitspielt gerne nochmal der Feldberg möglich (Speedskater vielleicht von Karben aus starten), die Mö1 (Erdi wie sieht es mit Andreas und der Fraktion OF aus ;-)) oder das NFH-Rodenbach (würde ich anbieten). 

Wäre alles sicherlich ein schöner Herbstausflug, der für die meisten machbar sein sollte. Gerade weil die Touren individuell gestaltet werden können, ob nun mit zwei oder vier Rädern angefahren wird.


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2013)

Schau mer mal, wie das Wetter am Sonntag wird.
Ich stehe gerne für eine Taunus Runde zur Verfügung.


----------



## x-rossi (25. September 2013)

mit "fraktion-OF" bin auch ich gemeint?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2013)

Na dann, neuer Versuch ...

Mömlingen 1 am Samstag (achtung geändert)

Treffpunkt ist am Gasthaus zum Löwen in Mömlingen, NICHT in Dietzenbach! Was die Mö1 ist, hat Lupo letztens schon verlinkt:



Lupo schrieb:


> hier



Wer kommt mit


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na dann, neuer Versuch ...
> 
> Mömlingen 1 am Sonntag
> 
> ...



Wollte mich gerade eintragen, da fiel mir siebendheiß ein: Volker, ich habe das Oktoberfest vergessen!  Sch... ! Bin am Sonntag-Morgen bereits mit Ticket zum Frühschoppen eingeplant. ... wenn ich mir nicht alles aufschreibe, ist es echt weg, so wie eben in diesem Fall.

Entschuldigung! Tut mir wirklich leid für das Hin und Her,  außerdem wäre ich supergerne dabei gewesen.   Zumal auch das Wetter mitspielen sollte.

... falls sich die Allgemeinheit auf Samstag einigt, weil Sonntag vielleicht auch keine Zeit, bin zumindest ich dabei!


----------



## Andreas (27. September 2013)

Ich bin leider auch über's WE weg auf einem Doppel-40. Geburtstag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (27. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Wer kommt mit



muss mich leider den absagern anschliessen obwohl das bei den wetteraussichten jammerschade ist
im feinen zwirn mit strick um den hals und gläschen prosecco in der hand denk ich dann mal dran wie schön es jetzt auf der mö1 wär....


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... falls sich die Allgemeinheit auf Samstag einigt, weil Sonntag vielleicht auch keine Zeit, bin zumindest ich dabei!



Da ein Teil Sonntag oder das ganze WE nicht kann, habe ich auf Samstag vorgezogen. Ich fahre sowieso das ganze WE 

Entweder Mö1, falls Du wie angekündigt mitkommst, oder ich schaue mir den Rundkurs Eisenbach/Oberburg an! Die zu inspizieren hatte ich auch schon letzes Jahr vor, ist aber nicht mehr zu gekommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Entweder Mö1, falls Du wie angekündigt mitkommst, oder ich schaue mir den Rundkurs Eisenbach/Oberburg an! Die zu inspizieren hatte ich auch schon letzes Jahr vor, ist aber nicht mehr zu gekommen.



Habe wie fast immer am WE abends noch etwas vor! Doch falls wir uns auf eine Uhrzeit einigen können, bei der ich mit dem Rad an- und abfahren kann, dann noch zwischen 16:00 & 17:00 Uhr wieder zurück bin, bin ich wie angekündigt am Start.  

Treffpunkt Lange Schneise, falls auch Du anfahren möchtest? 10:30 Uhr mal als Vorschlag in die Runde gegeben. Könnte natürlich auch schon früher.


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2013)

ei dann fahre ich - wie letztes WE schon - alleine in den taunus. wer aber mitfahren möchte sollte sich mental darauf vorbereiten, den hader- und pflasterweg hoch zu fahren


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ei dann fahre ich - wie letztes WE schon - alleine in den taunus. wer aber mitfahren möchte sollte sich mental darauf vorbereiten, den hader- und pflasterweg hoch zu fahren


Überleg Dir doch mal die Mö1 mitzufahren. Habe nur gutes gehört, so dass ich vermute, dass das möglicherweise auch Dir gefallen könnte.

Außerdem wäre es mal wieder nett zusammen zu radeln.


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2013)

ja, wär schön. aber zum einen weiß ich nicht viel über das Mö1-profil und zum anderen kann ich leider am samstag nicht, nur am sonntag  aber mal schauen, wie lange wir noch einen schönen herbst haben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Treffpunkt Lange Schneise, falls auch Du anfahren möchtest?


NÖ! Ich begnüge mich nur mit Mö1. Wärend Du dann heimstrampelst, stampel ich zur Eisdiehle und suche mir dort was Süßes aus  

Mein Radnachschlag hole ich mir SO auf'm Renner. Die Renner-Season ist so gut wie rum. Bin dieses Jahr so selten Renner gefahren wie seit Jahren nicht. 

Wir treffen uns dann in Mömlingen am offizellen Startpunkt. Wegen mir auch schon um 11:00. Also eine Stunde früher wie geplant ... ?!


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2013)

Habe das gerade zugesendet bekommen. Wen es Interessiert kann sich ja auch dort anschließen.



Hallo Biker,

 auch wenn es heute nicht so aussieht, am Wochenende wird es richtig schön!
 Deshalb wollen wir am Sonntag, den 29.09.13  den Premium-Wanderweg Spessartbogen von Schlüchtern aus bis nach  Langenselbold fahren.







 Um es nicht zu übertreiben fahren wir mit dem Zug nach Schlüchtern. 
Nachfolgende alle Zusteigmöglichkeiten mit Uhrzeiten.






 Abfahrt in Schlüchtern wäre dann so gegen 8:30  8:45 Uhr.
 Mittagspause werden wir dann nach Bedarf in Bad Orb machen.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> NÖ! Ich begnüge mich nur mit Mö1. Wärend Du dann heimstrampelst, stampel ich zur Eisdiehle und suche mir dort was Süßes aus
> 
> Wir treffen uns dann in Mömlingen am offizellen Startpunkt. Wegen mir auch schon um 11:00. Also eine Stunde früher wie geplant ... ?!



Was süßes! ... hättest Du denn auf Deinem Fahrradhalter noch einen Platz für mein Rad frei? 

Bin jetzt erst mal schwitzen. Sage Dir dann später, falls noch ein Radplätzchen bei Dir frei ist, ob ich den Kompfort bevorzuge oder das zurückstrampeln.


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2013)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag eine Runde im Taunus drehen, allerdings muss ich am Sonntag erst mal ausschalfen.

x-rossi, wann wolltest Du denn los?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Was süßes! ... hättest Du denn auf Deinem Fahrradhalter noch einen Platz für mein Rad frei?
> 
> Bin jetzt erst mal schwitzen. Sage Dir dann später, falls noch ein Radplätzchen bei Dir frei ist, ob ich den Kompfort bevorzuge oder das zurückstrampeln.


Wieder NÖ ... habe mein Radträger nur für ein Rad aufgebaut, sorry.
(Zur Not könnte man es in's Auto packen mit Räder rausnehmen und wenn's nicht vollständig eingesaut ist.)

Treffen wir uns dann um 11 oder 12


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2013)

Ich versuche es mal mit 11:00 Uhr. Wo ist eigentlich Treffpunkt? Ist das Gasthaus in der Nähe der Eisdiele?


----------



## Erdi01 (27. September 2013)

Treffpunkt: Gasthaus zum Löwen, Hauptstraße 43, 63853 Mömlingen ... der Parkplatz und offizeller Tourstart liegt nebenan.

Die Eisdiele ist nicht weit entfernt.


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2013)

Speedskater, zwischenzeitlich bin ich von einem freund nach stromberg eingeladen worden. wenn stromberg organisatorisch klappt, fällt bei mir der taunus aus.

wenn stromberg nicht klappt, denke ich an einen tourstart ab parkplatz hohemark gegen 12 mittags.


----------



## Speedskater (28. September 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn stromberg nicht klappt, denke ich an einen tourstart ab parkplatz hohemark gegen 12 mittags.



Dann sag mal rechtzeitig bescheid, ich denke 12 Uhr lässt sich einrichten.
Ich brauche so 2 Stunden Vorlauf.


----------



## x-rossi (28. September 2013)

kein thema, das klärt sich schon heute im verlauf des nachmittages.
 @Speedskater: ok, ist schon geklärt. ich fahre nach stromberg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlpinistTimm (29. September 2013)

Servus,
Ich bis sehr lange nicht mehr mit dem Fahrrad unterwegs gewesen und werde mir sehr wahrscheinlich nächsten Monat ein Enduro Bike zulegen. Ich möchte mich wieder einfahren und wollte mal nach tollen Touren und Trails am Feldberg fragen.
Danke im Voraus.

Grüße Timm aus Frankfurt


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. September 2013)

Für den Taunus, vertrauensvoll an Speedskater wenden. Aber Vorsicht, der nimmt nicht den Bus nach oben, sondern fährt selber hoch (und ist dabei mit dem Enduro auch noch schnell). Runterwärts hat er ne schöne Auswahl an Trails im Angebot.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. September 2013)

@Erdi: Besten Dank für`s Guiden und Shutteln. War eine schöne Runde auf der Mö1.


----------



## x-rossi (30. September 2013)

eins steht mal fest: die stromberg-trails sind ebenfalls ganz gut - wenn nicht noch besser  - ohne kette fahrbar. auf der 4ten abfahrt habe ich irgendwo unbemerkt die kette verloren und es wurde ungewöhnlich still. irgendwie aber auch angenehm still, wenn da nix mehr rasselt . das prädikat "flow-trail" bekommt auf einmal eine ganz ursprüngliche bedeutung. viel dazugelernt gestern. schön pumpen auf dem kurs und möglichst wenig bremsen, damit die weiten löcher überflogen werden können 

2x wild hog trail
5x no jokes trail
800 hm, 23 km


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Oktober 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 2x wild hog trail
> 5x no jokes trail
> 800 hm, 23 km



Die 800 HM bergab, oder bergauf mit dem Lift?


----------



## x-rossi (1. Oktober 2013)

keine ahnung, aber immer instinktiv


----------



## x-rossi (3. Oktober 2013)

@Speedskater: die geplatzte taunustour des vergangenen sonntags möchte ich gerne am kommenden sonntag nachholen. eine umplanung kommt diesmal auch nicht in die quere, taunus bleibt definitiv das programm.

dieser aufruf gilt auch allen anderen, die noch starke beine am ende der saison haben. das wetter ist ja auch noch relativ schön. 10°c, hier und da leichter sprühregen


----------



## Speedskater (5. Oktober 2013)

Mit meiner Erkältung werde ich mich Morgen bei Schmuddelwetter mit wilden Ausritten eher zurück halten.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Oktober 2013)

So nach dem unsere Rennsteig-Exkursion wie je des andere verlängerte WE ins Wasser fiel, werden wir bei hinreichender Wetterbesserung morgen das NFH ansteuern. Bei Interesse bitte melden. Es wird auf Grund der unsicheren Wetterlage hierzu keinen LMB geben. Touren-Charakter: Leicht, auf hoffentlich einigermaßen abgetrockneten Wegen. Max. 60km und nix mehr als 500-700Hm. Entschieden wird morgen früh ob gefahren wird, nach Sondierung des Wetterradars. Abfahrt voraussichtlich 10:30-11:00 Uhr, Treffpunkt Parkplatz unter der  Hellentalbrücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (5. Oktober 2013)

@Bikeholic

Seid ihr überhaupt nach Thüringen gefahren?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Oktober 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> @_Bikeholic_
> 
> Seid ihr überhaupt nach Thüringen gefahren?
> 
> ...



Nach eingängigem Wetterstudium haben wird es dann doch ganz bleiben lassen. Sind Donnerstag dann noch mal auf der Mö1 gewesen. Das war dann ganz schön. Nette Trails und ein Traumwetter.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sind Donnerstag dann noch mal auf der Mö1 gewesen.


Kuck an. Und ich war im Nachbarort Eisenbach und habe mir die Ei1 angesehen ...


----------



## x-rossi (5. Oktober 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mit meiner Erkältung werde ich mich Morgen bei Schmuddelwetter mit wilden Ausritten eher zurück halten.


dann gute besserung ^^


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kuck an. Und ich war im Nachbarort Eisenbach und habe mir die Ei1 angesehen ...



Die Ei1 haben wir glaube ich gequert. Dann hätten wir uns also fast über den Weg fahren können.  Wie war die Ei1 denn?


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Oktober 2013)

Hier steht das Wasser noch satt auf der Straße und damit fällt die Tour zum NFH aus. Außerdem sind noch einige Wolken mit kleineren Schauern möglich.





Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hat's hier noch Leben ... 

Ich lebe noch und beabsichtige am kommenden Samstag (scheint wettermäßig der bessere Tag zu sein) die jüngste aller GeoPark Runden (Eröffnung vor 4 Wochen) abzufahren. Wen Wer interesse hat ...

Ansonsten werde ich hier in nächster Zeit mal wieder mir einem Radaufbau nerven


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ach was soll der Geiz, ich fang gleich mal an zu nerven 

Irgendwann im Februar/März diesen Jahres hatte es mich nach Mainz verschlagen, da hatte ich ein Ebay-Schnäppchen abgeholt. Meine 3. Lefty, sie ist die mittlere mit 110mm Federweg und stammt aus 2008 und so schon recht leicht.

Die Tage hatte ich sie mal ausgegraben und heute kam sie von Fahrrad Kohl zurück. Dämpferservice, Telescop abgeschmiert und um ein paar Teile erleichtert. Die Negativfeder ist umgerüstet auf Solo Air. Selbst die aktuellsten 2014er Lefty's oder Rock Shocks (Solo Air ist Rock Shock Technik) können wenig bis nix besser wie meine nun gepimpte 2008er 

Auch durchaus mal interessant, dass so ein Service SAMT einmaliger Umrüstung!, Versand, etc. gerade mal mit 116 Euronen zu buche schlägt. Im Vergleich mit normalen Gabeln durchaus günstig, erstrecht wenn man bedenkt, dass so eine in sich geschlossene Lefty unter normalen Bedingungen und OHNE Performenzverlust locker 5 Jahre ohne weiteren Service durchhält !!! Auch wenn die Bedienungsanleitungen einem natürlich was anderes erzählen 

Und nuh ... müssen noch zwei Titanschräubchen her. Mehr gibt's schon nicht mehr zu pimpen. Gewicht wird dann bei ca. 1210g für 110mm sein 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/8565671911/]
	

 Lefty Carbon Speed DLR SL, 110mm von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]





Neg.Feder ersetzt durch SoloAir von erdi01 auf Flickr


----------



## Andreas (17. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hat's hier noch Leben ...
> 
> Ich lebe noch und beabsichtige am kommenden Samstag (scheint wettermäßig der bessere Tag zu sein) die jüngste aller GeoPark Runden (Eröffnung vor 4 Wochen) abzufahren. Wen Wer interesse hat ...
> 
> Ansonsten werde ich hier in nächster Zeit mal wieder mir einem Radaufbau nerven



Mist, da wäre ich gerne dabei. Aber Samsrtag kann ich leider nicht. Sonntag würde passen, da soll es aber Regnen


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab am Samstag Dienst. Wieso eigentlich immer, wenn Radfahrwetter ist?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2013)

Wieder ein wenig Zeit im Keller verbracht ...

Die Headshok- und BB30 Lager eingepresst, den Dämpfer montiert, die Sattelklemme aufgesteckt, das Schaltauge ... ähhh, gesucht und nicht gefunden 

Die Headshoklagerdichtung gesucht und nur noch die schmale Version für Alu-Rahmen gefunden ... keine breite für die Carbonrahmen mehr da 

Also erstmal keine Hochzeit von Rahmen und Gabel. Immer diese kleinen fiesen Störenfriede die einem den Hochzeitstag versauen 

Wenigstens hatt die Waage funktioniert 

1750g wie abgebildet  MIT Headshoklager, MIT BB30 Lager, MIT Sattelklemme, MIT Dämpfer ... 
aber OHNE Schaltauge, wo ist das hin  20 Euro Finderlohn für dehn der es wieder nach Hause bringt 

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/10333959663/]
	
 
Scalpel Carbon 80mm 2011 von erdi01 auf Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hat's hier noch Leben ...
> 
> Ich lebe noch und beabsichtige am kommenden Samstag (scheint wettermäßig der bessere Tag zu sein) die jüngste aller GeoPark Runden (Eröffnung vor 4 Wochen) abzufahren. Wen Wer interesse hat ...



Dann leben ja doch noch einige hier im Forum.  Anfahrt planst Du vermutlich mit dem Auto oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Dann leben ja doch noch einige hier im Forum.  Anfahrt planst Du vermutlich mit dem Auto oder?



Eigentlich ja!

Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen von HU aus den Engländer anzusteuern  Dürfte eines der letzen WE sein, wo das nochmal möglich wäre ...


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eigentlich ja!
> 
> Ich könnt mir auch vorstellen von HU aus den Engländer anzusteuern  Dürfte eines der letzen WE sein, wo das nochmal möglich wäre ...


Den Vorschlag mit dem Engländer den kaufe ich. Muß nur noch mal bis heute Abend spät abwarten wie es mir geht. War die ganze Woche incl. letztes WE so erkältet, dass rein gar nichts mehr ging. Heute bin ich wie immer am wedeln und danach lässt sich abschätzen, ob das morgen gesundheitlich klar geht. Wäre das OK?


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2013)

Hmpf, ich fahr dann morgen wieder mit dem Rad zum Dienst. Besser als nix und eingesaut ist es ja schon. Ganz schön schlammig im Wald. Die Baumfälljungs sind schon da und haben auch auf den Wegen ganze Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Oktober 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Den Vorschlag mit dem Engländer den kaufe ich. Muß nur noch mal bis heute Abend spät abwarten wie es mir geht. War die ganze Woche incl. letztes WE so erkältet, dass rein gar nichts mehr ging. Heute bin ich wie immer am wedeln und danach lässt sich abschätzen, ob das morgen gesundheitlich klar geht. Wäre das OK?


Ja OK, dann sage heute abend/nacht bescheid. Falls es Engländer wird, würde ich 10:30 in HU anpeilen. Dann sollten wir pünklich zum  da sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Moin ... und falls Deine Gesundheit noch nicht mitspielt, macht auch nix, dann zieh ich Plan B  Loti hat kurzfristig für heute eine Trailtour Koberstädter Wald und Kotlettpfad Traisa ins Programm genommen  Dann fahre ich da mit ...


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Moin ... und falls Deine Gesundheit noch nicht mitspielt, macht auch nix, dann zieh ich Plan B  Loti hat kurzfristig für heute eine Trailtour Koberstädter Wald und Kotlettpfad Traisa ins Programm genommen  Dann fahre ich da mit ...



Falls du es nicht zu sehr krachen lassen möchtest uns wir langsam radeln, bin ich um 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Auch die andere Variante mit Loti hört sich gut an, doch mit An- und Abfahrt wird mir das zu viel. Sag bitte Bescheid, bin sonst 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Falls du es nicht zu sehr krachen lassen möchtest uns wir langsam radeln, bin ich um 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus. Auch die andere Variante mit Loti hört sich gut an, doch mit An- und Abfahrt wird mir das zu viel. Sag bitte Bescheid, bin sonst 10:30 Uhr am Druckhaus.



OK, dann bleibt's dabei ... 10:30 Druckhaus 

Bis später ...


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> OK, dann bleibt's dabei ... 10:30 Druckhaus
> 
> Bis später ...



Bis gleich.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Oktober 2013)

Schöne Tour Erdi. Am Ende hatte ich 980 Hm. Stimmt das oder was hattest Du? ... übrigens gut das wir gestern geradelt sind, heute sieht das Wetter eher mal so BÄÄÄÄHHHH aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2013)

Ja, klasse das wir gestern unterwegs waren. Hier hatte es garde ordentlich geschüttet. Mein Edge hat 99,56 KM und 1003 HM ermittelt.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Oktober 2013)

Ich komme gerade aus dem Taunus, von oben war es trocken. Nur von unten nicht.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Oktober 2013)

@_Erdi_: Danke dann kommt es ungefähr hin, ich hatte 101Km und 23Hm weniger als Du. 

 @_Speedskater_: Dachte Du wärest mit LimitedEdition im Taunus gewesen. 

@Alle: Werde demnächst mal wieder die alte Variante von Google mit Mainspacken anbieten. Ziel wird dann wohl wieder der Bäcker in Klingenberg oder ähnliches sein. Nur die Streckenführung würde sich bei mir geringfügig ändern. Mal sehen wer sich dann anschließen möchte.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Oktober 2013)

Indian Summer Tour am Samstag

Erstbefahrung der OR1 (Geo Park Runde Ober Ramstadt)
*Start um 11:30 in Ober Ramstadt, Nieder-Modauer-Weg 10* Evtl. auch später? Oder gar nicht? 
Wird morgen früh endgültig festgelegt! Im Moment lässt sich wettermäßig garda mal gar nix abschätzen :-(
Über die Strecke selber kann man sich auf der verlinkten GeoPark Homepage informieren.
Eine Cappupause ist geplant, ob und wo sie stattfindet steht noch nicht fest ?!?!​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Indian Summer Tour am Samstag
> 
> Erstbefahrung der OR1 (Geo Park Runde Ober Ramstadt)
> *Start um 11:30 in Ober Ramstadt, Nieder-Modauer-Weg 10* Evtl. auch später? Oder gar nicht?
> ...



Oh je, ich war ja schon sooo lange nicht mehr im LMB angemeldet. 
 @Erdi: Kommst Du mit dem Rad oder mit dem Auto nach OR?


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Oktober 2013)

Andreas schrieb:


> @Erdi: Kommst Du mit dem Rad oder mit dem Auto nach OR?


Ich komme mit dem Auto. Von daher habe ich auch kein Problem mit einer Extraschleife zum Bölle 

Nur der Wetterbericht ist echt zum ... alle Stunde sehe ich was anderes. Ich denk morgen um 10:00 werden wir entscheiden. Ob und wann - oder?


----------



## Andreas (25. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich komme mit dem Auto. Von daher habe ich auch kein Problem mit einer Extraschleife zum Bölle
> 
> Nur der Wetterbericht ist echt zum ... alle Stunde sehe ich was anderes. Ich denk morgen um 10:00 werden wir entscheiden. Ob und wann - oder?



Ok, dann lass uns um 10h telefonieren.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Indian Summer Tour am Samstag
> 
> Erstbefahrung der OR1 (Geo Park Runde Ober Ramstadt)
> *Start um 11:30 in Ober Ramstadt, Nieder-Modauer-Weg 10* Evtl. auch später? Oder gar nicht?
> ...



Erdi ich habe gerade auf das Wetterradar geschaut und bin raus. 

Viel Spass.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2013)

Offizell ist Indian Summer abgesagt, sieht ja gerade wirklich nicht danach aus ...

Inoffizell wird's wohl der Nachmittag


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Inoffizell wird's wohl der Nachmittag



Und der wurde es dann auch. Was ein Glück, dass wir uns zusammengefunden haben. 

Strahlender Sonnenschein. Die Temparaturen viel zu hoch, die Charakteristik der OR1 ist wieder eine ganz andere wie die der Mö1 oder die Ei1. Lange nicht solche Trils wie die Mö1, die ist mit Abstand immer noch das non plus ultra im Nördl. Odenwald. Aber durch die Feuchtigkeit im Boden und die Menge an Laub auf den Wegen hatte es einen ganz eigenen Charakter. Die 37 KM und 750 HM haben mehr Körner gezogen wie die Engländer-Tour letzte Woche. 

Und *@Andreas* jetzt hab ich's gefunden wo Ihr zukünftig zu Hause seid. Du Wutzzzz, Du fährst ja wirklich aus'em Garten direkt in die Traisatrail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (26. Oktober 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und der wurde es dann auch. Was ein Glück, dass wir uns zusammengefunden haben.
> 
> Strahlender Sonnenschein. Die Temparaturen viel zu hoch, die Charakteristik der OR1 ist wieder eine ganz andere wie die der Mö1 oder die Ei1. Lange nicht solche Trils wie die Mö1, die ist mit Abstand immer noch das non plus ultra im Nördl. Odenwald. Aber durch die Feuchtigkeit im Boden und die Menge an Laub auf den Wegen hatte es einen ganz eigenen Charakter. Die 37 KM und 750 HM haben mehr Körner gezogen wie die Engländer-Tour letzte Woche.



Ja, feucht am Boden aber schön war es heute. Nächstes Jahr im Sommer muss die Runde bei trockenem Boden in Kombination mit dem MO1 wiederholt werden.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und *@Andreas* jetzt hab ich's gefunden wo Ihr zukünftig zu Hause seid. Du Wutzzzz, Du fährst ja wirklich aus'em Garten direkt in die Traisatrail



Ja, das war schon immer mein Traum.


----------



## BlackTrek (27. Oktober 2013)

Wie sieht's denn dies Jahr mit Winterpokal aus? Jemand an einer Eisbären-Gruppe interessiert?


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2013)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn dies Jahr mit Winterpokal aus? Jemand an einer Eisbären-Gruppe interessiert?



Ich wär wieder dabei


----------



## Mugendriver (28. Oktober 2013)

Tag allerseits, 
um was geht es da genau bei dem Winterpokal?


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2013)

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/


Mugendriver schrieb:


> Tag allerseits,
> um was geht es da genau bei dem Winterpokal?


----------



## Mugendriver (28. Oktober 2013)

@Lupo, danke für den Link
Hört sich gut an und hätte Lust mitzumachen


----------



## BlackTrek (28. Oktober 2013)

Na, denn: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/319


----------



## Mugendriver (28. Oktober 2013)

Wie läuft dass dann ab mit dem Winterpokal? Ich kann mir da im Moment nicht so viel darunter vorstellen  Muss man dafür so oft und so weit fahren wie man kann?


----------



## Lupo (28. Oktober 2013)

also so schwer isses doch net zu verstehn
die zeit wird dann nur noch in WP-punkten gerechnet und wer faul ist kriegt private post von der chefin
einfach mitmachen


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2013)

Nee, es ist egal wie oft du fährst und wie weit. 

Es zählt jede Viertelstunde, die Du fahrend auf dem Fahrrad verbracht hast. Pro Viertelstunde bekommst Du einen Punkt. Oder jede 20 Minuten Laufen. Oder anderer Sport, aber nur einmal eine halbe Stunde. 

Je mehr Punkte desto weiter oben bist Du im Ranking und bei einem Team zählen alle Punkte zusammen.

D.h. wenn Du nur einmal die Woche fährst und 50 km zurücklegst, aber dafür 5 Stunden brauchst, bekommst Du 20 Punkte.
Wenn Du jeden Tag 20 Minuten joggen gehst, bekommst Du nur 7 Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (29. Oktober 2013)

@BlackTrek, ok jetzt weiß ich Bescheid (Y) 
Ja dann bewerbe ich mich bei euch im Team


----------



## BlackTrek (29. Oktober 2013)

Wow, das ging ja dies Mal schnell. Nur noch ein Platz in Eisbären zu vergeben!


----------



## Patrick86 (29. Oktober 2013)

Na dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal. Evtl braucht ihr ja noch jemanden aus Diddeberje


----------



## loti (30. Oktober 2013)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir beim Winterpokal ein Team "Eisbären Dreieich" mit Teilnehmern aus Dreieich, Langen, Neu-Isenburg und Dietzenbach. Leider sind mir drei Radler verlustig gegangen. So suche ich noch drei Mitradler. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich beim  Team "Eisbären Dreieich" eintragen.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Oktober 2013)

Tut mir leid, ich habe letzte Woche ein Ladies-Team gegründet (und wir sind komplett). In deinem Team wäre es schon reizvoll gewesen, bei den Zeiten die Du zusammenfährst.

Also auf die Herren Bikeholic und Erdi, oder fahrt ihr schon bei BlackTrek mit?


----------



## Mugendriver (31. Oktober 2013)

Morgen, 
hab mich gestern nachmittag mal wieder auf mein mtb geschwungen, nachdem ich die letzte Woche komplett Krank im Bett lag. Hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ich mein mtb den Berg hoch schieben muss , 0 Kondition gehabt


----------



## Lupo (31. Oktober 2013)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Morgen,... Hätte es nicht für möglich gehalten, dass ich mein mtb den Berg hoch schieben muss , 0 Kondition gehabt



dann bist du wahrscheinlich noch nicht wirklich gesund


----------



## Mugendriver (31. Oktober 2013)

Kann natürlich möglich sein  Heute gings aber wieder besser mit der Kondition (Y)


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, ich habe letzte Woche ein Ladies-Team gegründet (und wir sind komplett). In deinem Team wäre es schon reizvoll gewesen, bei den Zeiten die Du zusammenfährst.
> 
> Also auf die Herren Bikeholic und Erdi, oder fahrt ihr schon bei BlackTrek mit?


Nö, weder noch. Ich lass den WIPOKA dieses Mal ganz gepflegt und ungeachtet an mir vorrüber ziehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (1. November 2013)

Also für diesen Winter habe ich keine Winterpokalambitionen. 

Komme zur Zeit so selten zum Fahren, dass es fast mehr Zeit bedarf die Winterpokalzeiten einzutragen, als zu fahren. 

Loti nur wenn Du gar keinen anderen findest, trage ich vorausgesetzt Du möchtest das, meine Zeiten für Dein Team ein. Kannst aber sicher engagiertere Mitstreiter finden.


----------



## x-rossi (1. November 2013)

ich habe einmal WiPo mitgemacht, hatte mehr punkte als IronShit und konnte ihn am berg trotzdem kein paroli bieten. witzlos ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. November 2013)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ich habe einmal WiPo mitgemacht, hatte mehr punkte als IronShit und konnte ihn am berg trotzdem kein paroli bieten. witzlos ...



He, der ist doch kein Maßstab für uns ältere Leute. Aus dem seinen Waden kann man drei unsere schnitzen.


----------



## Speedskater (1. November 2013)

Ich gehöre diesen Winter auch zu den WP-Verweigerern.

 @Bikeholic, ich habe heute ein Paket mit Speichen und eine HR-Nabe bekommen und Morgen sollte das Paket mit der VR-Nabe kommen.
Wir könnten morgen einen Laufrad-Bastel-Workshop veranstalten.


----------



## Speedskater (2. November 2013)

@ herr Bikeholic, gerade war der nette Herr von DHL da.


----------



## Lupo (2. November 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> He, der ist doch kein Maßstab für uns ältere Leute. Aus dem seinen Waden kann man drei unsere schnitzen.



genau! ich könnt z.b. tag und nacht basketball trainieren und wär immer noch über 30cm kleiner als dirk nowitzki


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2013)

Und soll ich Euch mal was verraten ...

ich finde das Wetter der kommenden Tage hier echt beschizzen und deswegen verpiss ich mich auf die Insel 

... und tschüß


----------



## loti (2. November 2013)

Erdi01, dann viel Spass und schöne Touren. Ich mag Sonne und Wärme auch lieber, aber da muss ich diesmal bis April warten.
Die Cracks scheinen sich dieses Jahr abgesprochen zu haben und habe alle keine Lust auf Winterpokal. Ich glaube, die nehmen das zu ernst.
Bikeholic, du kannst gerne bei uns mitmachen. Bisher sind wir vier und es werden wohl auch nicht mehr. Du wärst der Fünfte.
loti
der seine neue Regenbekleidung in den nächsten Tagen testen wird.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. November 2013)

Speedskater möchtest Du Lotis letzten Platz? ... denn selbst wenn Du wenig fährst, hat er von Dir immer noch mehr als von mir. 

Falls Du nicht möchtest, mache ich eben das Team voll.

@_Erdi01_: Viel Spaß auf der Insel.


----------



## Speedskater (3. November 2013)

Nee, lass mal stecken.


----------



## x-rossi (3. November 2013)

das waren noch zeiten, als viel fahren noch am wenigsten gebracht hat 







 ab jetzt heißt es: weniger, ist mehr!


----------



## Bikeholic (9. November 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Bikeholic, du kannst gerne bei uns mitmachen. Bisher sind wir vier und es werden wohl auch nicht mehr. Du wärst der Fünfte.


 Gesagt getan! ... komme jedoch kaum zum Fahren. Also wenn Du mich möchtest, angemeldet habe ich mich.


----------



## BlackTrek (10. November 2013)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Na dann bewerbe ich mich doch auch mal. Evtl braucht ihr ja noch jemanden aus Diddeberje


Huch? Und nun haste Dich einfach verdrückt?


----------



## Patrick86 (10. November 2013)

Ja, sorry. Wurde in eine lokale Gruppe eingeladen mit Leuten die ich persönlich kenne. Bitte nicht böse sein!


----------



## BlackTrek (10. November 2013)

Na super, dann haben wir ja jetzt noch 7 Tage Zeit einen Ersatz zu finden...


----------



## Lupo (10. November 2013)

blacktrek schrieb:


> na super, dann haben wir ja jetzt noch 7 tage zeit einen ersatz zu finden...



*eeeeeerdiiiiiiii!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (10. November 2013)

wenn erdi nicht kann/möchte, werde ich einspringen 

aber erwartet bitte nicht soviel punkte von mir. ich fahre weniger als die jahre zuvor, dafür anders.


----------



## Kwi-Schan (11. November 2013)

Guten Morgen, absolute Höchstleistungen dürftet ihr von mir nicht erwarten, aber als Ersatzmann kann ich mich auch mich zur Verfügung stellen.LG Christian


----------



## Erdi01 (11. November 2013)

Lupo schrieb:


> *eeeeeerdiiiiiiii!!!!!!!*



Wer schreit den da so ????

Komme mir nach meinem Inselbesuch hier zwar gerade vor wie in Sibirien, aber auf Winter(pokal) habe ich nach wie vor kein Bock.

Aber zum Glück gibt's ja genug Reservisten


----------



## Lupo (11. November 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Aber zum Glück gibt's ja genug Reservisten



dann muss wohl die teamcheffin entscheiden


----------



## Adrenalino (11. November 2013)

Salve,

kennt ihr mich noch? 

Ich such noch ein Team  Biete abwechslungsreiche Punkte, also Schwimmen, Radfahren, Laufen, Koordinationstraining usw  

Gibts noch nen Platz? 

WP verweigern, warum das denn? Ist doch ne Super-Motivationshilfe


----------



## x-rossi (11. November 2013)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich such noch ein Team  Biete abwechslungsreiche Punkte, also Schwimmen, Radfahren, Laufen, Koordinationstraining usw
> 
> Gibts noch nen Platz?


na dann lasse ich doch gerne dem triathleten den platz


----------



## BlackTrek (11. November 2013)

Hi Adrenalino! Schön von Dir zu hören! Na klar bist Du herzlich willkommen. Du musst Dich nur anmelden...


----------



## Adrenalino (11. November 2013)

Habe vorhin die Aufnahme beantragt 

Dann wäre ich als absoluter Winterhasser in einem Team mit dem Namen Eisbären, au weia


----------



## BlackTrek (12. November 2013)

... Und am Ende sogar der mit den meisten Punkten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adrenalino (12. November 2013)

BlackTrek schrieb:


> ... Und am Ende sogar der mit den meisten Punkten!



Das ist doch wurscht, mir gehts beim WP wie gesagt um Motivationshilfe für die schlimmste Jahreszeit von allen und um den Teamgedanken  

Danke für die Aufnahme


----------



## loti (15. November 2013)

Die Winterpokal nimmt ja richtig Fahrt auf.
Speedskater macht doch bei seiner alten Truppe mit. Bikeholic fährt jetzt auch.
Sehr schön!
Dann mach ich doch mal ein Angebot (auch im LMB):
Samstag, 16.11.2013, 9:30 - 17:00
MTB-Tour zum Wartturm und zum Rödelshäuschen
ca. 80 km,  1000 hm
Über Messenhausen, Ober-Roden, Sickenhofen, Schaafheim zum Wartturm.
Weiter nach Radheim, dann hoch zum Rödelshäuschen, hinunter ins Raibacher Tal, über Richen zum Tannenhof.
Der viel kürzere Rückweg führt über Altheim und Münster nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt bei allen Touren am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen!
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (16. November 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Dann mach ich doch mal ein Angebot (auch im LMB):
> 
> loti



öhm, ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich in Deinen LMB komme. Ich war es jedenfalls nicht, aber ich habe in der Tat vor zu erscheihnen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (16. November 2013)

@loti: Bin heute schon andereitig zum Radeln verabredet, sonst wäre das sicherlich eine Option gewesen.


----------



## Andreas (18. November 2013)

Wir haben in unserem Team noch einen Platz frei. Uns hat leider jemand versetzt.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/317

Da ich ja abtrünnig geworden bin, heisst das Team nicht Eisbären. 

Jedenfalls ist jede/r Willkommen, auch Wenigfahrer.


----------



## Andreas (18. November 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Die Winterpokal nimmt ja richtig Fahrt auf.
> Speedskater macht doch bei seiner alten Truppe mit. Bikeholic fährt jetzt auch.
> Sehr schön!
> Dann mach ich doch mal ein Angebot (auch im LMB):
> ...



Hallo loti, das klingt nach meiner alten Heimat. 
Aber am Samstag hätte ich eh nicht gekonnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (18. November 2013)

Hat jemand am Freitag Lust und Zeit mtb zu fahren?


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2013)

Andreas schrieb:


> Wir haben in unserem Team noch einen Platz frei. Uns hat leider jemand versetzt.
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/317
> 
> ...



Brauchen tue ich's nach wie vor nicht, aber wenn Du unter Deinen Melibikern keinen mehr findest könnte ich als Ersatz schon einspringen um Dein Team zu komplettieren. Ein paar Punkte hätte ich schon beizusteuern.



Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo loti, das klingt nach meiner alten Heimat.
> Aber am Samstag hätte ich eh nicht gekonnt.



... und wenn, hättest Du mir folgen müssen  Loti war krank und eh man sich versieht ist man zum ADFC Tourguide ausgedeutet


----------



## Andreas (20. November 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Brauchen tue ich's nach wie vor nicht, aber wenn Du unter Deinen Melibikern keinen mehr findest könnte ich als Ersatz schon einspringen um Dein Team zu komplettieren. Ein paar Punkte hätte ich schon beizusteuern.



Das wäre super! Und einen Frankenstein NightRide ab Egelsbacher Flughafen haben wir sowieso geplant.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... und wenn, hättest Du mir folgen müssen  Loti war krank und eh man sich versieht ist man zum ADFC Tourguide ausgedeutet



Dann warst Du ja dort genau richtig. Die Runde kannst Du bestimmt mit verbundenen Augen fahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. November 2013)

Andreas schrieb:


> Das wäre super! Und einen Frankenstein NightRide ab Egelsbacher Flughafen haben wir sowieso geplant..



Kann gar nicht mehr beitreten ?! Gab wohl sowas wie ein "Einsendeschluß".  Seidern Du lässt als Admin sowas wie Vitamin B wirken und kannst mich in Dein Team ziehen


----------



## Bikeholic (20. November 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Loti war krank und eh man sich versieht ist man zum ADFC Tourguide ausgedeutet


 Und ich habe mich schon gefragt, weshalb Loti keine Zeiten eingetragen hat, wo er doch sonst so Pflichtbewußt ist. 

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch der Herr frischgebackener ADFC-Touren-Guide.


----------



## Andreas (20. November 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kann gar nicht mehr beitreten ?! Gab wohl sowas wie ein "Einsendeschluß".  Seidern Du lässt als Admin sowas wie Vitamin B wirken und kannst mich in Dein Team ziehen



Ja, ging leider nur bis 18.11. 23.59h
Ich versuch mein Bestes.


----------



## Speedskater (23. November 2013)

Moin moin,

wer hat Morgen Lust auf einen Ausritt im Schnee?

Auf dem Feldberg liegt Schnee, das würde ich mir mal aus der Nähe anschauen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2013)

Würde mich reizen....
Sind aber Mittags bei Bikeholics Mutter zum Geburtstagsessen eingeladen. Das zerreißt einem den ganzen Tag. Vorher ist man unter Zeitdruck um ja rechtzeitig zum Essen zurück zu sein und hinterher ist man vollgefressen und die Dunkelheit droht.


----------



## Adrenalino (23. November 2013)

Winter und Schnee?????

Meine Meinung dazu :












Trotzdem viel Spaß aufm Feldi, ich bleib unten.......


----------



## Bikeholic (24. November 2013)

@Alle: wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit einer Eisbären-Weihnachtsfeier aus! Hat jemand Interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (27. November 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Alle: wie sieht es denn dieses Jahr mit einer Eisbären-Weihnachtsfeier aus! Hat jemand Interesse?


Von mir aus gerne. Gerne auch nur im ganz kleinen Rahmen mit 3 oder 4 Personen, mehr werden das sicher eh nicht ;-) Man könnte z.B. schon mal über Alpen/Gardasee 2014 quatschen


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. November 2013)

Och ja, doch. Am 7.12. geht bei mir aber nicht, da ist das Weihnachtsbesäufnis der HÖRG. Ich gebe mal wieder den Chauffeur, habe mir aber ausbedungen, dass mir niemand in den Nacken kotzt.
Letztes Jahr mussten wir den Mannschaftstransporter nachts noch von innen mit dem Wasserschlauch ausspritzen. Manchmal ist so eine Riffelblech-Innenausstattung wirklich nicht zu verachten.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2013)

@Erdi: können ja mal nach einem Termin ausschau halten. Bei mir würde eigentlich nur noch der 21.12. gehen. 

@alle: morgen NFH?


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: können ja mal nach einem Termin ausschau halten. Bei mir würde eigentlich nur noch der 21.12. gehen.
> 
> @alle: morgen NFH?



21.12. von mir aus ...

NFH, warum nicht. Wenn's nicht so früh losgeht und keine Gewalttour wird. Fitness ist in meiner Gleichung derzeit die größte Unbekannte


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> 21.12. von mir aus ...
> 
> NFH, warum nicht. Wenn's nicht so früh losgeht und keine Gewalttour wird. Fitness ist in meiner Gleichung derzeit die größte Unbekannte



Dann sprechen wir morgen drüber. 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus?


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> 11:00 Uhr Druckhaus?



OK. Bis dann ...


----------



## loti (30. November 2013)

Der 21.12. ginge bei mir auch.
Heute bin ich dann allein nach Annelsbach gefahren. 97 km mit 1220 hm waren wirklich genug. Von daher morgen nur eine kurze Runde, das NFH ist mir zu weit.
loti


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Der 21.12. ginge bei mir auch.
> Heute bin ich dann allein nach Annelsbach gefahren. 97 km mit 1220 hm waren wirklich genug. Von daher morgen nur eine kurze Runde, das NFH ist mir zu weit.
> loti



Das wäre für Dich Rodenbach (ca. 40-50Km). 

Spreche morgen mal mit Erdi, zwegs Location der Weihnachtsfeier und melde mich dann. 


 @Speedskater: wie sieht es bei Dir und Barbara morgen aus?


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2013)

Ich melde mich Morgen früh mal bei dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (1. Dezember 2013)

Nabend, 
wo soll denn die Weihnachtsfeier statt finden?


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2013)

Das frage ich mich auch noch, Herr Bikeholic!
Also 21.12. geht bei mir ok zwecks Weihnachtsfeier und ich vermute mal, das es eine Kneipe in Hanau wird. Obwohl die Pizzeria "Casa Steinberg" in Dietzenbach könnte man auch mal ansteuern. Da sind meine alten Herrschaften schon seit 40 Jahren Stammkunden.

PS: trotz Kurzatmigkeit war es doch mal wieder nett gestern ihr Herren.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2013)

Casa Steinberg gebucht! 21.12.12 um 19:00 Uhr Weihnachtsfeier.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Dezember 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Casa Steinberg gebucht! 21.12.12 um 19:00 Uhr Weihnachtsfeier.



Wo treffen wir uns um mit der Zeitmaschine zum 21.12.12 zurück zu reisen?
Wer bringt die Zeitmaschine mit?


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Dezember 2013)

Zeitmaschine steht bei mir. ;-) 

Gemeint war natürlich 21.12.2013 um 19h.

Eingeloggt habe ich bislang Chaotenkind, Loti, Erdi und mich. Noch weitere Interessenten bitte bis zum  kommenden WE melden, damit ich ggf. den Tisch noch erweitern kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Dezember 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> 21.12.12 um 19:00 Uhr Weihnachtsfeier.



Tzz Tzzz ... ich dachte ich hatte den mit Schuß  
N8Rides um die Jahreszeit bin ich echt nicht mehr gewöhnt  Jetzt geht's erstmal unter die warme Dusche ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LimitedEdition (4. Dezember 2013)

Kannst du Speedskater und mich bitte auch "einloggen"?

Danke.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Dezember 2013)

Fein, die alte Garde beisammen!


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tzz Tzzz ... ich dachte ich hatte den mit Schuß


 ... den hattest Du auch!


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Dezember 2013)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Kannst du Speedskater und mich bitte auch "einloggen"?
> 
> Danke.
> 
> ...



Wird gemacht!


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Tzz Tzzz ... ich dachte ich hatte den mit Schuß


Aha, und mir erzählen, es wäre am Dienstag nur ein heißer Äppler gewesen. Von Schuss war keine Rede. Ich gehe mal davon aus, es war wohl eher heißer Calvados mit nem Schuss Äppler!


----------



## loti (8. Dezember 2013)

Am 21.12. kommt auch meine Frau mit. Sie will mal die anderen Verrückten kennen lernen, die wild durch das Gelände düsen. Dann komm ich mal nicht mit dem Rad, habe ja eine Chauffeuse.
Ansonsten teste ich mein neues Fully, Details kommen demnächst. Hier nur zwei Fotos.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Dann komm ich mal nicht mit dem Rad, habe ja eine Chauffeuse.



Ja, ja, ich bin diesbezüglich auch schon eingeplant, falls das Wetter nicht radfahrtauglich ist. Hab ja Erfahrung, die Weihnachtsfeier vom Samstagabend endete Sonntagmorgen. Aber die Jungs hatten ihre Körper noch ganz gut im Griff. Gekotzt wurde nur außerhalb des Fahrzeugs.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2013)

@Chaotenkind, ist mir immer wieder ein Rätsel warum man sich überhaupt so zusaufen muß 

Aber schön zu lesen, dass es bei unserer Weihnachtsfeier widererwarten doch mehr als 3-4 Personen werden


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @_Chaotenkind_, ist mir immer wieder ein Rätsel warum man sich überhaupt so zusaufen muß



Tja, das weiß ich auch nicht, aber es war lustig zuzusehen. Und die Bedienung hat zum Schluss doch noch Adresse und Telefonnummer rausgerückt, nachdem der eine Kollege sie stundenlang angeflirtet hat.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2013)

loti schrieb:


> Am 21.12. kommt auch meine Frau mit. Sie will mal die anderen Verrückten kennen lernen, die wild durch das Gelände düsen. Dann komm ich mal nicht mit dem Rad, habe ja eine Chauffeuse


Alles klar! Die Anzahl ist aufgestockt worden. Schön das die Runde wächst. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2013)

Habe den Tisch der Weihnachtsfeier noch einmal erweitert, falls sich also noch jemand anschließen möchte, nur zu und herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2013)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Habe den Tisch der Weihnachtsfeier noch einmal erweitert,


Kann ich bezeugen 

Und zum Dank haben wir anschließend wieder den X-mas-Markt in Ffm beehrt, diesmal sogar Kartoffenpuffer gegönnt, nachdem wir schön durch das weihnachtliche Frankfurt gegondelt sind.

Ingo, ich will Bilder sehen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ingo, ich will Bilder sehen ...


 Hab es versucht, bekomme sie allerdings nicht hochgeladen. Sorry


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2013)

Die sind so krass ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhabgvIIXik&feature=youtu.be


----------



## karsten13 (11. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Die sind so krass ...



Vielleicht auch zu krass ...
... denn der Martyn Ashton wird sowas wohl nie wieder machen können 

Wir waren gestern übrigens auch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Ffm ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Dezember 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch zu krass ...
> ... denn der Martyn Ashton wird sowas wohl nie wieder machen können
> Karsten.


Das ist ja noch krasser, habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen. Der Typ ist ne Legende macht(e) das schon seit den 90zigern: 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpfnNJ0N1jU"]Get a Grip, old school bike trials, cannondale, giant - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Dezember 2013)

karsten13 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch zu krass ...
> ... denn der Martyn Ashton wird sowas wohl nie wieder machen können



Oh, verdammt!


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ingo, ich will Bilder sehen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2013)

Na, das mit den Bildern hat ja doch noch geklappt. Das Problem saß wohl vor dem Rechner. Und 6:47 Uhr! Senile Bettflucht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (13. Dezember 2013)

naja, es soll Leute geben die zu dieser Uhrzeit auf dem Radel sitzen und zur Arbeit radeln.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> naja, es soll Leute geben die zu dieser Uhrzeit auf dem Radel sitzen und zur Arbeit radeln.



Ich bin ja nicht der Maßstab für Herrn Langschläfer. Und um 6:47 Uhr bin ich schon so lange im Dienst, dass die zweite Frühstückspause ansteht.

So, und hier die Säufer vom Sonntag:




Wobei einer noch so fit war, dass er anschließend einen Rennradler so dermaßen abgeledert hat, dass wir ihn im Ort verloren haben. Der arme Rennerfahrer ist irgendwann weit abgeschlagen abgebogen und ward nicht mehr gesehen.
Ich sollte wohl beim nächsten Mal die Äppler auch mit Calvados nehmen.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2013)

Ach so sieht das da bei Tag aus, ich kenne es nur bei Nacht


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Dezember 2013)

Morgen ist der letzte Nightride zu Weihnachtsmarkt in Ffm geplant. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, los geht es 18:00 Uhr ab Steinheim (bei mir). Das Wetter soll erst Mittwoch nass und ungemütlich werden. Von daher laut Wetterbericht beste Bedingungen.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Dezember 2013)

*Eisbären Weihnachtsfeier*

am 21.12.2013

ab 19:00 Uhr

Ristorante- _Pizzeria Casa_ zum _Steinberg
_Hauptstraße 36
63128 Dietzenbach
Telefon 06074 28190

https://maps.google.de/maps?oe=utf-...5845&ei=KuuvUp2wO8bBtQa9mYA4&ved=0CKUBEPwSMAs

Bis Samstag.

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## Speedskater (17. Dezember 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wobei einer noch so fit war, dass er anschließend einen Rennradler so dermaßen abgeledert hat, dass wir ihn im Ort verloren haben. Der arme Rennerfahrer ist irgendwann weit abgeschlagen abgebogen und ward nicht mehr gesehen.
> Ich sollte wohl beim nächsten Mal die Äppler auch mit Calvados nehmen.



Zum Rennradler ärgern, benötigt man nur das richtige Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2013)

Alles neu hier ... ich sehe aber trotzdem nur die alten Nasen 

Mit einer von diesen war ich kurzentschlossen Dienstag Abend wieder in Ffm ...




 

 
Ein paar weitere Bilder gibt's in Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157629300210702/


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2013)

Nach dem Diensatgs N8Ride hat Wilma nun große Augen bekommen 



 
Das ist das Lupine Upgrade 2013. Lupine gibt keine Gesamtlumen mehr an, sonder nur die zusätzlichen, da es über die Jahre zuviele Versionen gibt. Meine Wilma hängt mittlerweile schon im 7 Jahr an mir  Das ist die zweite Version die es überhaupt gab noch mit exterenem Schalter, nur 15W und anfänglich 830 Lumen, dann auf 1000 und jetzt mit dem gezeigten Upgrade nochmal +400 Lumen.

Und Wolf steht zu seinen Wort, sobald es merkliche Sprünge bei den LED gibt, gibt's auch weitere Upgardes  Mal schauen wie weit's noch geht ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Dezember 2013)

Weitere Updates klingt gut. Meiner Wilma habe ich vor 2 Jahren das Upgrade auf 1100 Lumen spendiert. Da weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob sich das jetzige bei meinem Modell lohnt, also, ob bei mir auch +400 Lumen rumkommen oder ob es weniger sind. Ich muss bei Gelegenheit mal beim Wolf vorbeisurfen... Aber beim nächsten Sprung bin ich bestimmt dabei. (Oder vielleicht doch die Betty R?)Wenn der Winter rum ist, gibt es erst mal neue Akkus. Die alten schwächeln mittlerweile ganz schön, aber zum Dienst und wieder heim reicht es noch. Jetzt einschicken wäre doof, ich brauche sie ja fast jeden Tag.

Wer ist denn übrigens der Rowdy, der da im Brunnen spazieren fährt?


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Dezember 2013)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Meiner Wilma habe ich vor 2 Jahren das Upgrade auf 1100 Lumen spendiert. Da weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob sich das jetzige bei meinem Modell lohnt, also, ob bei mir auch +400 Lumen rumkommen oder ob es weniger sind.


Das Upgrade ist das selbe und es sind mindesten immer +400 Lumen. Je nachdem von welcher "Upgradestufe" man kommt. Bei mir sind es nun 1400, bei Dir wären es dann 1500 Lumen. Das mehr an Licht (in meinen Fall immerhin +40%) kommt nur duch leistungsfähigere LEDs und andere Linse zustande, d.h. Leistungsaufnahme, Akkukapazität und damit Leuchtdauer bleiben gleich! Das ist das eigentlich beeindruckende bei den Lupine Upgrades.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Dezember 2013)

Mal was anderes!

Findet irgend jemand die neue Forumansicht gut? 

Finde sie unübersichtlich und umständlich. 




.... wer sich das wieder einfallen ließ ...


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Dezember 2013)

Was ist daran unübersichtlich? Das ist jetzt endlich "Stand der Technik". Es gibt jetzt keine Unterscheidung mehr zwischen den Endgeräten (Smarties, Taps, PCs) die Ansicht passt sich automatisch an und ist überall gleich. Das ist in anderen Foren schon lange so ...

Und um Deine Frage noch zu beantworten: Ja, ICH finde das gut


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was istaltersichtlich? Das ist jetzt endlich "Stand der Technik". Es gibt jetzt keine Unterscheidung mehr zwischen den Endgeräten (Smarties, Taps, PCs) die Ansicht passt sich automatisch an und ist überall gleich. Das ist in anderen Foren schon lange so ...
> 
> Und um Deine Frage noch zu beantworten: Ja, ICH finde das gut


Ja, der Anpassungsmodus ist positiv. Für mich war die alte Ansicht selbsterklärend, da alles auf den ersten Blick sichtbar war.  Auch nach der Vorschau suche ich noch immer.

Aber egal, jetzt ist es wie es ist es wie es ist. 

Bis morgen.


----------



## x-rossi (20. Dezember 2013)

Bikeholic, musst halt jeden tag 2h online sein und 10 beiträge schreiben. dann geht die umgewöhnung ratzfatz


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Dezember 2013)




----------



## Bikeholic (22. Dezember 2013)

War ein netter Abend mit Euch. Hoffe Ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.

Bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2013)

Ja, ich hatte ja den weitesten Weg und bin gut angekommen 

Das hier ist übrignes so ein nicht existierender Adapter, aber IS hinten hat ja von Haus aus 160, plus Adapter +20 und ich habe mindestens 180ziger Scheiben auf dem Scalpel  Mal sehen ...
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k6...au-22-von-pm-160mm-auf-is-180mm.html?mfid=611

Ansonsten allen Schönes Fest und Guten Rutsch. Wirklich Allen ?!


----------



## Mugendriver (23. Dezember 2013)

Schöne Feiertage und en guden rutsch ins neue Jahr, euch allen


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2013)

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2013)

Von mir auch frohe Weihnachten an alle.

@Erdi, sach ich doch, Adapter PM160 auf IS160 geht nicht!
Wenn Du die PM-Aufnahme am Rahmen um 10 mm kürzt, kommst du mit dem Adapter aus Deinem Link auf IS 160mm


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Erdi, sach ich doch, Adapter PM160 auf IS160 geht nicht!
> Wenn Du die PM-Aufnahme am Rahmen um 10 mm kürzt, kommst du mit dem Adapter aus Deinem Link auf IS 160mm


Ja, mit dem längeren hinteren Arm bei IS war mir nicht soooo bewußt.  Und NEIN ich werde an meinem heiligen Scalpel garantiert nix wegschleifen  Das wäre ja wie Gotteslästerung  Entweder gönne ich dem Scalpel die 180ziger Scheiben und die 100g Mehrgewicht bei Verwendung von meinen DualControl (die wirklich genial sind!). Oder ich schraub halt doch was anderes drauf ... ?!


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2013)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem längeren hinteren Arm bei IS war mir nicht soooo bewußt.  Und NEIN ich werde an meinem heiligen Scalpel garantiert nix wegschleifen  Das wäre ja wie Gotteslästerung  Entweder gönne ich dem Scalpel die 180ziger Scheiben und die 100g Mehrgewicht bei Verwendung von meinen DualControl (die wirklich genial sind!). Oder ich schraub halt doch was anderes drauf ... ?!



Du könntest natürlich einen IS-Bremssattel für Vorne mit dem Adapter ans Hinterrad schrauben, das sollte dann auch mit der 160er Scheibe passen.

Wie schaut es Morgen mit einem Neujahrs-Ausritt aus?

Guten Rutsch! (Aber nicht mit dem Bike)


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Dezember 2013)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Du könntest natürlich einen IS-Bremssattel für Vorne mit dem Adapter ans Hinterrad schrauben, das sollte dann auch mit der 160er Scheibe passen.
> 
> Wie schaut es Morgen mit einem Neujahrs-Ausritt aus?
> 
> Guten Rutsch! (Aber nicht mit dem Bike)



Ja, ich sammle gerade Bremssättel ein ;-) Einen Marta mit PM Aufnahme habe ich schon aus der Bucht gefischt, einen XTR (975) PM oder IS kurz suche ich noch ...

Radfahren ist nisch, bin noch am Erkältung auskurieren :-(

Auch guten Rutsch an Alle!


----------



## Speedskater (1. Januar 2014)

Ich wünsche ein Frohes Neues Jahr!

Herr Bikeholic meld dich doch mal wenn Du wach bist.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Januar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich wünsche ein Frohes Neues Jahr!
> 
> Herr Bikeholic meld dich doch mal wenn Du wach bist.



Bin wach! ;-) Wo bist Du? Telefono nix erreichen. 

@Alle: Happy New Year!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. Januar 2014)

Morgen Grundlagen-Biken! Ab späten Vormittag oder Mittag, wenn der Regen durch ist. Gemütlich, irgendwie, irgendwo, irgendwas wo es einigermaßen trocken ist. Abgekärt wird kurzfristig, je nach Wetterlage, ca. 2H vor dem Start.

Wer Lust hat kann sich melden. 

Mitfahrer willkommen! 


@Speedskater: Wir telefonieren.
@Limited Edition: Wie siehts mit Dir aus?


----------



## Speedskater (4. Januar 2014)

Wie schauts mit einer Main-Nidda-Runde aus?


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Januar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:
			
		

> Wie schauts mit einer Main-Nidda-Runde aus?


Hatte den Lohrberg im Visier. Kann gut mit Main-Nidda-Runde kombiniert werden. Außerdem gibt es da lecker Kuchen.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Januar 2014)

Radfahren kann ich nach wie vor vergessen ... schei$$ Erkältung


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Januar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Radfahren kann ich nach wie vor vergessen ... schei$$ Erkältung


Na dann erst mal gute Besserung.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Januar 2014)

Falls jemand Sonntag etwas längeres an GA1 fahren möchte bitte melden. Denke derzeit an den Südbahn-Vulkan-Bahnradweg oder Klingenberg. Beides von Hanau aus. >100Km / wie immer nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Januar 2014)

Ok, Sonntag ist genehm. Da soll es nach momentaner Aussage der Wetterfrösche von oben trocken bleiben.


----------



## Andreas (10. Januar 2014)

Da ihr gerade dabei seid lange GA1 Runden zu planen:

Ich habe gerade von einem Kollegen von einer neuen Rundstrecke "Regionalpark Rhein-Main Rundroute, Rund um Frankfurt" erfahren. 190 km und die Strecke geht durch das Ried, über Dietzenbach und Hanau. Es gibt also Zusteigemöglichkeiten für Jeden vor der eigenen Haustür 

Kennr ihr den Rundkurs?
Infos gibt es hier:
http://www.regionalpark-rheinmain.de/de/regionalpark-rundroute.aspx


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Januar 2014)

Die Regionalpark-Route habe ich mal mit Erdi besprochen. ... und auf meinem Plan steht sie zumindest immer noch. Wäre also durchaus interessiert. Erdi hat glaube ich schon ein paar zusätzliche Infos. Vielleicht meldet er sich ja auch mal wieder aus dem Winterschlaf zurück. ;-)


----------



## Lupo (10. Januar 2014)

Andreas schrieb:


> Kennr ihr den Rundkurs?



sind den südlichen teil im sommer mal gefahren, allerdings mit der s-bahn nach gustavsburg, man solls ja nicht übertreiben


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Januar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Na dann erst mal gute Besserung.


Danke, wird wieder, aber immer noch nicht 100% gesund. Steht für mich noch gar nicht fest, ob ich am WE überhaupt auf ein Rad steige. Aber wenn werden's keine 100 KM, also bin ich bei Deinen Vorschlägen raus.

Früher nannte man sowas Sperrmüll, heute RegionalPark 





Natürlich kenne ich Teile der RegionalParkRoute, sie liegt mir hier um Dietzenbach ja ständig im Weg. Der braune Weg im Hintergrund sind ein Paar Meter der 190.000 Gesamtmeter  Komplett abgefahren bin ich sie (noch) nicht. Der "Plan" dazu liegt aber schon ausführungsreif in der Schublade!

Plan 1: Gesund sein, schönes WE abwarten, auf's Radl schmeissen, RPR im Uhrzeigersinn ca. 95 KM folgen = Kriftel, S-Bahnhof Kriftel ansteuern, in S2 einsteigen, auf RMV App rumtippen um Handyticket zu erhalten (noch nie probiert), nach ca. 40 Minuten (mit oder ohne Handyticket ) S2 in Dtz-Mitte wieder verlassen, noch paar Meter heimradl.

Plan 2: wie Plan 1, außer: RPR gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ca. 95 KM folgen = wieder Kriftel  Ziel erreicht = RPR komplett abgefahren, hoch die


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Januar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> RPR im Uhrzeigersinn ca. 95 KM folgen = Kriftel, S-Bahnhof Kriftel ansteuern, in S2 einsteigen, auf RMV App rumtippen um Handyticket zu erhalten (noch nie probiert), nach ca. 40 Minuten (mit oder ohne Handyticket ) S2 in Dtz-Mitte wieder verlassen, noch paar Meter heimradl.
> 
> Plan 2: wie Plan 1, außer: RPR gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ca. 95 KM folgen = wieder Kriftel  Ziel erreicht = RPR komplett abgefahren, hoch die



Ok.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Januar 2014)

Und was steht jetzt Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Januar 2014)

Wird morgen früh spontan entschieden. Entweder Richtung Klingenberg auf die Almhütte oder über die hohe Strasse zum Lohrberg. Der Vogelsberg ist außer Reichweite bei diesen Temperaturen.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Januar 2014)

Wir werden in kürze Richtung Klingenberg aufbrechen. Ziel wird voraussichtlich die Almhütte in Kleinwallstadt sein. Also flach wird es werden und GA1.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Januar 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (12. Januar 2014)

Das war unser heutiger Kurs. 94 Km / Fahrzeit 5:02h / 250Hm. Sehr gediegene Tour mit kulinarischen Highlights. 

Guten Start allen in die Woche.


----------



## Andreas (13. Januar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Plan 2: wie Plan 1, außer: RPR gegen den Uhrzeigersinn ca. 95 KM folgen = wieder Kriftel  Ziel erreicht = RPR komplett abgefahren, hoch die



Plan 2 klingt gut und ist bestimmt auch der interessante Teil. 

Wie sieht Plan 3 aus? Gesund sein, verrückt sein, 4h aufstehen und komplette Runde fahren? Totmüde ins Bett fallen und 7 Tage nichts tun? Das ist wohl zeitlich an einem Tag nicht machbar. Die 190 km müssten schon an einem Flüsschen ohne Ampeln und sonstige Hindernisse liegen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Januar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Das war unser heutiger Kurs. 94 Km / Fahrzeit 5:02h / 250Hm. Sehr gediegene Tour mit kulinarischen Highlights.



Kurz gesagt: mal wieder Schwein (auf dem Teller) gehabt!


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2014)

Damit ich meine Pläne (ob 1, 2 oder @Andreas 3 ) umsetzen kann habe ich mit dem passenden Gefährt jetzt tatsächlich mal angefangen 

Wie man auf dem Bild erahnen kann, hat sich XTR DualControl beim Scalpelaufbau erledigt. 180ziger Scheiben, 100g verschenken geht einfach nicht.  Habe bis Dato nur einen Marta PM Sattel ergattern können. Bevor ich meine Marta auseinanderreiße erst mal Maß genommen ... leichter wie so (PM Direktmontage mit 140ziger Windcutter) geht's dafür aber nimmer. Ob man das dann aber noch Bremse nennen darf 

Ein paar Aufbaubilder gibt's in Flickr-Album:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157630319402902/


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Januar 2014)

Na, für die RPR wird das Leichtbaudingens hinten reichen.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Januar 2014)

Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ganz ansehlich werden, deshalb möchte ich mein Bewegungsdefizit ins Lot bringen. ;-)

Hat jemand Lust sich anzuschließen oder eine Idee?

Meine Idee:

Samstag: GA1 was längeres
Sonntag: NFH oder Hof Hauenstein / 60-70Km / mit Pause / 600Hm /gemütlich auf hoffentlich einigermaßen fahrbaren Wegen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2014)

Ja, ja, Sonntag! Samstag werde ich leider nur auf die Wache und wieder heim radeln. Aber da ich dabei an einer Waschanlage vorbeikomme, werde ich mal schauen, ob die Rahmenfarbe vom Nicolai noch so ist, wie ich sie in Erinnerung habe. Zumindest ein Lichtblick am Samstag, wenn ich auch lieber was längeres fahren würde.

Der bikende Kollege heute hat erst mal sein Bike gewaschen, bevor er es in die Halle gestellt hat. Hätte sonst Mecker gegeben. Mit was drunterlegen, so wie ich es sonst mache war es diesmal nicht getan. Auf die Frage, ob nur siffig oder richtig siffig im Wald meinte er, richtig siffig. So sah er allerdings auch aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Januar 2014)

Eure Touren sind nix für mich im Moment, aber immerhin habe ich mich heute auch mal für 1,5 Std. in die Luft geraut ...

Jekyll vs Ski vs Bord. Oder doch alles zusammen. Echt coole Nummer


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Januar 2014)

Über die Adapter um die Ski zu montieren denke ich jedes Jahr nach, konnte mich aber bislang noch nicht dazu durchringen. Onkel Jürgen baut nämlich sowas fürs Schweinerl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karsten13 (20. Januar 2014)

wie bremst man denn mit dem Ding? Gar nicht?


----------



## Mugendriver (20. Januar 2014)

Auf jeden Fall ne coole Idee  
aber irgendwie fehlt der Schnee dazu


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2014)

karsten13 schrieb:


> wie bremst man denn mit dem Ding? Gar nicht?



Wie beim Schlitten fahren. Mit den Füßen. Sattel muss halt etwas abgesenkt werden. In einem Schweizer Gebiet gibt es sowas übrigens schon seit 100 Jahren, allerdings aus Holz. Hat mal ein Schreiner erfunden, der gesundheitlich nicht in der Lage war, einen Rodelschlitten zu nutzen. Nennt sich Velogemel. An so einem bin ich ebenfalls schwer interessiert. Ist leichter, d.h. wenn kein Lift da ist hat man es einfacher das Ding auf den Berg zu schieben, aber andererseits ungefedert.


----------



## karsten13 (21. Januar 2014)

da müsste ich glaub ich dann die Bremshebel abmontieren ...


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Januar 2014)

Geht am WE etwas?


----------



## Mugendriver (23. Januar 2014)

Hätte Bock mal wieder zu fahren. Wie soll denn das Wetter werden? 
Muss halt lernen hab anfang Februar Prüfungen. Könnte es mir aber so einrichten dass ich Sonntag Zeit hätte bis 3 nachmittags. Also falls jmd eine Tour Vorschlägt von morgens bis mittags würde ich mitfahren aber nur wenn es nicht im strömen regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2014)

Timm hat mich für Samstag für eine Feldberg-Runde eingeladen.
Treffpunkt wäre Hohemark oder Königstein (Schwimmbad oder Opel-Zoo)
Er wollte so um ca. 11:00 Uhr von zuhause starten.
Schau mer mal was das Wetter sagt, wenn die Temperatur unter 0°C fällt wäre das für mich ok.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Januar 2014)

Und es von oben trocken bleibt....
Ich befrage mal meine Glaskugel und die Wetterfrösche. Momentan sagen die jeden Tag das Gegenteil vom Vortag.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Januar 2014)

Na, fahrt ihr mal schön Samstag in den Taunus. Ich fahre auf die Stromburg zum Johann Lafer. Bin echt mal gespannt, ob man dehn tatzsächlich zu Gesicht bekommt  Sonntag werde ich wohl eine Runde drehen, aber ohne irgend einen Anspruch auf Kondition oder Technik. Wer sich nicht unterfordert fühlt darf gerne mit schleichen


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Januar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich fahre auf die Stromburg zum Johann Lafer.



Klingt nach lecker Essen!


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Januar 2014)

@Speedskater: Werde mir den Feldi für schöneres und trockeneres Wetter aufsparen. Auf in "Gebirgsbächen" abzufahren ist heute nichts für mich, außerdem nennt man das Rafting. Bei den Regenmengen aus den letzten Tagen, wird das sicherlich spannend werden. Viel Spaß.

@Erdi: Wünsche gut schmackofatz. Könntest direkt von den Stromberger Flowtrails in die Stromburg einrollen. Der Lafer freut sich sicherlich, wenn Du eine Schlammspur bis zu Deinem Tisch ziehst. Ist vermutlich gleichzeitig die beste Möglichkeit ihn Live zu Gesicht zu bekommen. ;-)



Werde abpassen wie das Wetter sich entwickelt und dann spontan ohne Planung eine Runde drehen.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2014)

> @Erdi: Wünsche gut schmackofatz. Könntest direkt von den Stromberger Flowtrails in die Stromburg einrollen. Der Lafer freut sich sicherlich, wenn Du eine Schlammspur bis zu Deinem Tisch ziehst. Ist vermutlich gleichzeitig die beste Möglichkeit ihn Live zu Gesicht zu bekommen. ;-)



Darüber hatte ich noch nicht nachgedacht  und war mir auch gar nicht bewußt, dass die Flowtrails dort sind. Jedenfalls muß ich mich jetzt schon bald in den Anzug, statt in Radklamotten zwängen und bald los um rechtzeitig zum Mittag dort zu sein.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. Januar 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Klingt nach lecker Essen!



Scheint in der Tat schlechtere Orte zu geben ... Heute Abend weis ich mehr.


----------



## Mugendriver (25. Januar 2014)

@Erdi01,Na dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß heute Abend


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Speedskater: Werde mir den Feldi für schöneres und trockeneres Wetter aufsparen. Auf in "Gebirgsbächen" abzufahren ist heute nichts für mich, außerdem nennt man das Rafting. Bei den Regenmengen aus den letzten Tagen, wird das sicherlich spannend werden. Viel Spaß.



Der Feldberg  läuft ja nicht weg!
War klasse heute so ab 600m im Schnee . Wir waren auf dem Feldberg und Altkönig und sind die üblichen Trails gefahren.
Gefahren  ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck, schlammsurfen ist vielleicht passender.
Und bevor wir die Bikes wieder ins Auto gepackt haben, wurden sie in den Urselbach gestellt und mit einer Trinkflasche abgeduscht.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Januar 2014)

Und hier ist das Beweisfoto von Gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. Januar 2014)

Pähhh ... alles viel zu weis 

JETZT gibt's hier im Livestream das UCI Cycle Cross Finale!


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Scheint in der Tat schlechtere Orte zu geben ... Heute Abend weis ich mehr.


 ... und wo bleibt der Lagebericht?



Speedskater schrieb:


> Der Feldberg  läuft ja nicht weg!
> War klasse heute so ab 600m im Schnee . Wir waren auf dem Feldberg und Altkönig und sind die üblichen Trails gefahren.
> Gefahren  ist vielleicht nicht der richtige Ausdruck, schlammsurfen ist vielleicht passender.
> Und bevor wir die Bikes wieder ins Auto gepackt haben, wurden sie in den Urselbach gestellt und mit einer Trinkflasche abgeduscht.



Habe ich mir genau so vorgestellt. Feldi käme für mich nur bei richtig gefrorenem Boden in Frage, wobei mich die Auffahrt und das oben nassgeschwitzt Ankommen auch kaum in Begeisterungsstürme verfallen lässt. Dann doch lieber auf das Frühjahr warten. ;-)

Schönes Rest-WE
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
@Alle:* 

*Meine geplanten Touren*

*Buchberg-Trailtour am 02.03.2014 um 11:00 Uhr*

*Franzosenkopf Trail-Tour am 30.03.2014 um 10:00 Uhr*

*Ausfahrt zur Burg Breuberg am 13.04.2014 um 10:30 Uhr*

*Das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab! Am 13.04.2014 um 10:00 Uhr*

*Alle Weiteren Ausfahrten werden in diesem Forum gepostet:*

*In Planung sind Geopark-MTB-Wege:
 Miltenberg
Mö1
Geishöhe
Karlshöhe
Fischerhüttte
Bayrisch Schanz
Feldberg (mit unserem local Guide Speedskater)

Mehrtagestouren: Tauber-Jagst, Rennsteig, Höhenflug (?), 
*


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und hier ist das Beweisfoto von Gestern.



... hätte auch gerne ein Beweisfoto vom Schneeengel den Du hoffentlich in den Schnee performt hast.  ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2014)

Sagt mal bitte: Nimmt das neu gestaltete Forum keine Umlaute mehr in den Fahrgemeinschaften? Meine Texte erscheinen ohne die richtig eingegebenen Buchstaben (Umlaute).


----------



## Speedskater (26. Januar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sagt mal bitte: Nimmt das neu gestaltete Forum keine Umlaute mehr in den Fahrgemeinschaften? Meine Texte erscheinen ohne die richtig eingegebenen Buchstaben (Umlaute).



Schaut so aus.

Finde den Fehler:

Eingetragen vonBikeholic
Ort63456 Hanau
LandBaden-Württemberg
TreffpunktParkplatz unter der Hellentalbrücke - Steinheim - Nähe "Druckhaus" - Illertstraße 2‎, 63456 Hanau
BeschreibungBuchberg-Trailtour


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Januar 2014)

Eigentlich meinte ich diese Ã�Â oder diese Ã¼ Textbestandteile.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... und wo bleibt der Lagebericht?



Also der Lafer war da! Und ansonsten alles wie man's halt von Sterneköchen erwartet ... zu kleine Portionen auf zu großen Tellern. Aber immerhin stand permanent eine feine Auswahl an "Rustikalen Brotscheiben an gesalzter Butter" auf dem Tisch. Damit konnte man gut die Zeit zwischen den Gängen überbrücken. 

Ein paar Impressionen und auch die Menükarte kann man hier sehen:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157640182772883/


----------



## Mugendriver (27. Januar 2014)

Hatte mir am Samstag gleich mal die Website angeschaut, nachdem du das Video gepostet hast 
Schickes lokal auf jedenfall und stolze Preise


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Januar 2014)

Och, ja, nett. Ich habe sowas vor ein paar Jahren beim Waitz in Lämmerspiel hinter mich gebracht. Lecker war es, keine Frage. Aber sauteuer und ebenso wenig auf dem Teller. Nach 5 Gängen mit viel Baguette dazwischen war man dann aber doch satt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Januar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Eigentlich meinte ich diese Ã�Â oder diese Ã¼ Textbestandteile.



Äh, er meinte wohl Baden-Württemberg als Bundesland!


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Januar 2014)

Ein paar Impressionen und auch die Menükarte kann man hier sehen:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157640182772883/[/quote]


Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also der Lafer war da! Und ansonsten alles wie man's halt von Sterneköchen erwartet ... zu kleine Portionen auf zu großen Tellern. Aber immerhin stand permanent eine feine Auswahl an "Rustikalen Brotscheiben an gesalzter Butter" auf dem Tisch. Damit konnte man gut die Zeit zwischen den Gängen überbrücken.
> 
> Einem paar Impressionen und auch die Menükarte kann man hier sehen:
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157640182772883/


 Sieht doch ganz lecker aus. 



@alle: gibt es Pläne für das Wochenende? Für mich kommt in erster Linie eine Trockenrunde in betracht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2014)

Der Schlamm wird so langsam erträglich im Wald. Zumindest hatte ich heute den Eindruck, ich wäre nicht so dreckig geworden wie die letzten beiden Tage.
Also man könnte auch vielleicht Buchberg, NFH ansteuern....


----------



## Mugendriver (30. Januar 2014)

servus 
Letzten Sonntag hats leider nicht geklappt mit mtb fahren bei mir. Ist was für diesen Sonntag geplant? Hab mich heute schon mal warm gefahren


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2014)

> @alle: gibt es Pläne für das Wochenende? Für mich kommt in erster Linie eine Trockenrunde in betracht.



Dann kannst Du/Ihr mich morgen auf der Babenhausen-garantiert-schlammfrei-Runde begleiten oder entlang des Weges dazustoßen?! Die Runde hat ab/bis Dtz ca. 55 KM.

Ich habe im Januar 2x auf dem Rad gesessen für insgesammt 65 KM, so ein schlechten Jahresstart gab's noch nie !!! Zum Glück kann ich als Ausrede für meine Lustlosigkeit meine Erkältung vorschieben


----------



## Mugendriver (1. Februar 2014)

@Erdi01 wann hast du vor morgen zu starten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2014)

Ich will's mal so sagen. Nicht vor 12:00. Und auch nur in der Hoffnung, dass der Wetterbericht das hält was er verspricht. Im Moment sieht's noch wenig einladend aus ...


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Februar 2014)

In der Wetterau soll gerade die Sonne herauskommen. Kämpfe allerdings auch gerade mit meinem inneren Schweinehund. Bin sehr gespannt wer siegt. Ich tippe mal auf die Sonne, falls sie sich sehen lässt.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Februar 2014)

Hier ist's auch deutlich heller geworden, die Sonne kommt gerade raus und ich sehe Richtung Westen viel blauen Himmel.

*Ich lege mein Start hier in Dietzenbach jetzt auf 13:00 Uhr fest!*

Eine Runde Rund um Babenhausen, viel Asphalt = schlammfrei, aber zu 90% abseits befahrener Straßen. Wer mit möchte möge sich hier nochmal kurz melden.


----------



## Mugendriver (2. Februar 2014)

Hier siehts genauso schlecht aus, regnet sogar leicht. 
Ich glaub dann lass ich es lieber heute..
@Bikeholic, du hattest ja ein paar Touren für März usw geplant. Da werde ich mich anschließen, hab Ende Februar Semesterferien


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Februar 2014)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Hier siehts genauso schlecht aus, regnet sogar leicht.
> Ich glaub dann lass ich es lieber heute..
> @Bikeholic, du hattest ja ein paar Touren für März usw geplant. Da werde ich mich anschließen, hab Ende Februar Semesterferien




So die Wetteraurunde hatte 70 km und 500 hm. Sogar die Sonne hat sich blicken lassen.


----------



## Mugendriver (2. Februar 2014)

Hört sich nach einer gelungen Tour an


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2014)

@Speedskater: Das ist eine Impression sowie Aussage aus dem Sauerland-Forum die ich zu dem gestrigen Thema gefunden habe.

Der Höhenflug hat zumindest im Bereich Altena zur Wilden Wiese mehr Trails als die Waldroute.

Vor 3 Wochen sind wir von Altena bis kurz hinter Wildewiese über den Sauerländer Höhenflug gefahren. Das war echt der Knaller, da kannste den Rothaarsteig gegen vergessen.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Februar 2014)

@Bikeholic: gibt es zu der tour schon eckdaten und grobe pläne?


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @Bikeholic: gibt es zu der tour schon eckdaten und grobe pläne?



Ja, ich komme mit. Als Bremser für die Heizer.
Spass beiseite. Warscheinlich eines der "verlängerten Wochenenden". Trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Der Rennsteig steht ja auch mal wieder an. Letztes Jahr lief ja nichts, da waren die Feiertage und die Brückentage größtenteils verregnet. Deshalb hoffen wir, dass es dieses Jahr besser wird. Wir würden diese Mehrtagestouren gerne als Alpencrossvorbereitung nutzen, damit das auch endlich mal was wird bevor wir in Rente gehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> @Bikeholic: gibt es zu der tour schon eckdaten und grobe pläne?


Außer das ich die GPS-Tracks heruntergeladen habe und die Gewissheit, dass 5200 HM & 200 KM zu bewältigen sind steht noch nichts fest. 

... die Tour wird vermutlich spontan und nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter, an einem der verlängerten Wochenenden gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (3. Februar 2014)

ja rennsteig ist auch im gespräch mit ghost48. irgendwann im august. wann steigt denn euer alpencross?


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2014)

Rossi, ich habe für die ersten 3 September Wochen Urlaub eingetragen. Start wenn das Wetter passt, 7-8 Tage Alpencross und eine Wochen am Gardasee.


----------



## x-rossi (3. Februar 2014)

ah, ihr fahrt alle drei zusammen? habt ihr gebucht, oder fahrt ihr alleine? september gehe ich diesmal leer aus, habe den kollegen den september überlassen und werde vermutlich im oktober nach spanish-utah auswandern. im juli bin ich in den dolomiten.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2014)

Also ich fahre wieder einen selbst geplanten Alpencross, hat 2013 super funktioniert, mal schaun wer mit kommt.   

Im März wollte ich noch mal auf die Kanaren zum biken.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> ja rennsteig ist auch im gespräch mit ghost48. irgendwann im august.


Wieder in einem Tag komplett durch?

... falls Du Dich zu irgendetwas anschließen magst, melde Dich. Bekommst es ja eh hier im Forum mit.


----------



## x-rossi (4. Februar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wieder in einem Tag komplett durch?


das wird auch eher wieder ein verlängertes wochenende mit 2 etappen. blankenstein-oberhof, oberhof-hörschel (und dann die 10 km von hörschel nach eisenach und mit dem zug dann bis hanau/offenbach).

dass höhenflug xxl video sah motivierend aus. ich hoffe ja, dass ich dieses jahr mehr freie freitage bekomme, als im letzten jahr.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> das wird auch eher wieder ein verlängertes wochenende mit 2 etappen. blankenstein-oberhof, oberhof-hörschel (und dann die 10 km von hörschel nach eisenach und mit dem zug dann bis hanau/offenbach).



Ui, 2 Etappen. Wir waren immer in 3 Etappen unterwegs. In den Zug gestiegen sind wir allerdings direkt in Hörschel.


----------



## x-rossi (5. Februar 2014)

drei etappen sind doch voll übertrieben


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Februar 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> drei etappen sind doch voll übertrieben


 Nicht, wenn man am Tag vorher zweimal den Feldi hoch und wieder runter ist. Außerdem stand auch ein wenig Genußbiken mit auf dem Programm (gut Essen und Trinken).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HitTheDirt (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Hessenbiker...

Komme aus dem Bergischen Land bei Wuppertal und bin beruflich die nächste Zeit in Frankfurt...
hoffe, dass ich mal die ein oder andere Rille in die Trails hier in der Umgebung mit Euch fräsen kann ;-)

Immer gegen den eigenen inneren Schweinehund biken macht ja auf Dauer auch keinen Spass...erst Recht nicht in unbekanntem Terrain


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Februar 2014)

Na dann herzlich willkommen. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter trailtauglich werden (und die verdammten Holzfuzzis aus dem Wald verschwinden).


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2014)

Das Wetter ist trailtauglich, man saut sich halt bissel ein.

Wonach gelüstet es Dich?
Ich hätte Trails im Bereich Feldberg und Altkönig anzubieten, aber im Moment endet das eher mit Schlammsurfen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Februar 2014)

*@Speedskater: Seid ihr Sonntag trocken nach Hause gekommen?*

*@HitTheDirt**: Herzlich willkommen! Zur Info: Buchberg-Trailtour*


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2014)

Wir sind dann einfach nach Süden den Regenwolken ausgewichen und haben den Rückenwind genutzt um schnell nach Hause zukommen.
Eine Porsche-Fahrerin wollte mich noch von Radel holen und leider konnte ich nicht schnell genug ausklicken um ihr eine Beule in den Kotflügel zu treten.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wir sind dann einfach nach Süden den Regenwolken ausgewichen und haben den Rückenwind genutzt um schnell nach Hause zukommen.
> Eine Porsche-Fahrerin wollte mich noch von Radel holen und leider konnte ich nicht schnell genug ausklicken um ihr eine Beule in den Kotflügel zu treten.



Da habt Ihr mit dem Regen ja Glück gehabt und die Porsche-Fahrerin mit ihrer Karosserie.  ... jedesmal als ich mir überlegte loszufahren, waren wieder solch schwarze Wolken am Himmel, dass ich kapitulierte. 

@Vermisster-Biker: Gibt es den Erdi hier eigentlich noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2014)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Armin!
Und viel Spass beim Opfer suchen.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Februar 2014)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Armin.


Schönen Tag und bleib wie Du bist.


----------



## HitTheDirt (11. Februar 2014)

Von mir natürlcih auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Werde ab Ende Februar mein neues Domizil in Frankfurt beziehen und dann erst mal fleissig an der GA arbeiten, da ich bedingt durch Jobwechsel, Wohnungseinrichtung etc. nicht soooo fleissig war ...
will ja wieder SellaRonda tauglich werden ;-))

Dann bin ich bestimmt auch mal dabei und freue mich schon jetzt auf Ausritte mit den locals


----------



## Mugendriver (11. Februar 2014)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Eine Porsche-Fahrerin wollte mich noch von Radel holen und leider konnte ich nicht schnell genug ausklicken um ihr eine Beule in den Kotflügel zu treten.



Ja, manchmal sind Flats doch nicht zu verachten....


----------



## Speedskater (11. Februar 2014)

Danke, werde mir jetzt einen lecker Rotwein auf die Lampe giessen.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Vermisster-Biker: Gibt es den Erdi hier eigentlich noch?



Ja, als stiller Mitleser, was ich da lese gefällt mir zum Teil: AlpenX  Gardasee  und zum Teil auch nicht: September  geht gar nicht!

Ansonsten bin ich mehr theoretisch als praktisch mit bike(s)n beschäfftigt. Wer das hier verfolgt wird an Hand des Bildes erkennen, dass es ein Stück weiter gegangen ist. Der LRS ist komplett, der Antrieb nimmt Formen an ...

... wird aber auch langsam Zeit, ist schließlich ein übergelaufenes Projekt aus 2013 ... das 2014zehner will den Platz einnehmen 






@Speedskater, na dann bring die Lampe mal zum glühen  Prost  und Glückwunsch.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Februar 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Danke, werde mir jetzt einen lecker Rotwein auf die Lampe giessen.


Ja recht haste! Einfach schmecken lassen, im September gibt es Nachschub. 

Ups und den Erdi gibt es auch noch!  Sag, bescheid wenn wir die Dienstag- und Donnerstagabendausfahrten wieder aufnehmen wollen. Ein Weihnachtsmarktersatz sollte sich finden lassen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Februar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja recht haste! Einfach schmecken lassen, im September gibt es Nachschub.



Hoffentlich darf ich dann auch wieder. Ansonsten muss ich mich an Parmesan, Speck, Salami, Oliven, Pizza und Pasta schadlos halten.

Hallo Erdi!


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Februar 2014)

Habt ihr hier im Regionalfred gesehen, Taunusteufel sucht Mitfahrer für verlängertes WE Alpen, allerdings immer kurzfristig. Klingt aber nicht schlecht, vor allem wenn man HM aufwärts teilweise mit Lift bewältigen kann und so in den Genuss längerer Trailabfahrten kommt. An Ischgl habe ich zwar schmerzhafte Erinnerungen, aber die Trails würde ich schon gerne mal wieder sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (22. Februar 2014)

@Speedskater:
@Limited Edition :

.... wir starten morgen früh auf den Südbahnradweg und kommen dann über den Vulkanradweg zurück. Falls Ihr Euch anschließen wollt? Start ca. 09:00 Uhr ab Steinheim. Sonst könnt Ihr uns gerne entgegen rollen, falls Ihr mögt.


Allen ein schönes WE.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Februar 2014)

9:00 Uhr ist zu früh, bin gerade aufgestanden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2014)

Hast die bessere Wahl getroffen.
Mann war ich gestern im Ars....! Da bestellt man beim Guide Rückenwing für die Heimfahrt, oder wenigstens keinen Wind und was kriegt man? Gegenwind! 143 km und 1200 HM, fast 8 Stunden im Sattel. Ich hab gekotzt.


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 143 km und 1200 HM, fast 8 Stunden im Sattel.


Startet in 3 Wochen Eurer AlpenX, oder wozu tut man sich das im Februar an ??????


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Startet in 3 Wochen Eurer AlpenX, oder wozu tut man sich das im Februar an ??????



Das frage ich mich allerdings auch. Wetter war gut gemeldet, promt kommen manche auf solche Schnapsideen. Und ich mache auch noch mit.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Februar 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Startet in 3 Wochen Eurer AlpenX, oder wozu tut man sich das im Februar an ??????


... aus einem ähnlichen Grund wie Vulkanradweg bei Nieselregen nach Lauterbach und wieder zurück im Januar!  ... war allerdings eine zu heftige Tour für die Jahreszeit, auch wenn das Wetter diesmal besser mitspielte.


----------



## loti (26. Februar 2014)

Eiigentlich muß erdi01 ja ruhig sein. Was wir am Sonntag getrieben haben, war auch nicht ohne. Rund 120 km und 1000 hm hatten wir auch. Wahrscheinlich war aber unser Essen besser und der Rückweg mit Rückenwind war auch hilfreich.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Februar 2014)

Aha, da kommt´s raus!


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Februar 2014)

*

Sonntag:*

*Buchberg-Trailtour*

*



Mitfahrer wie immer herzlich willkommen! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. Februar 2014)

Die Tour findet nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die Tour findet nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt.


Immer diese Einschränkungen....Wir sind hier nicht bei "wünsch Dir was", sondern bei "so isses".


----------



## Erdi01 (2. März 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die Tour findet nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt.


Bei mir ist's hinreichend gut ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. März 2014)

War auch wieder hinreichend gut, incl. Kuchen.

Und du hattest recht. Obacht mit der schwachen Batterie, das Auto könnte urplötzlich nicht mehr anspringen. Urplötzlich war heute morgen. Und ich ärgere mich schon wieder über meine Bequemlichkeit, mit dem Batterietausch bis zu nächsten Inspektion warten zu wollen. Ich hole es dann morgen vormittag mit frischer Batterie bei dir im Laden ab.... Helau!


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hole es dann morgen vormittag mit frischer Batterie bei dir im Laden ab.... Helau!


 Habe ich gar nicht mitbekommen, aber denk daran bei uns ist morgen ab 12:00 Helau, sprich zu!


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2014)

Hat alles geklappt, war so gegen 8:25 Uhr da. Habe dich gar nicht gesehen, aber irgend einer ist mit nem Trialbike über den Hof geflitzt. Da juckt es schon, mal wieder auf ein motorisiertes Enduro zu steigen. Ihr habt da ne schicke grün/schwarze 200er rumstehen (nur komme ich da nicht mal ansatzweise mit den Füßen bis auf den Boden und auf die Turnerei a la Gaston Rahier bei jedem Anhalten habe ich keine Lust mehr, man wird halt älter).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. März 2014)

Ich fange ja immer erst um neun an und bin sowieso nur noch zu den Randzeiten sichtbar. Ich habe andere Aufgaben ubernommen.


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2014)

steht für morgen was auf dem Programm?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2014)

Geschafft !!! Nein, nicht vom radfahren. Trotz Bombenwetter Samstag doch nicht gefahren, erst heute Sonntag steht dann die Jungfernfahrt vom Scalpel auf dem Programm. Lockere Tour für Plastikbomber übern Binselberg ab 11:00 Kreishaus Dietzenbach  Wer außer Anett noch Lust hat ist willkommen ...

Unter 9 Kg (8990g) fahrfertig! Haha, DAS nenn ich mal eine Punktlandung, hatte ich selber nicht mit gerechnet und wäre es geplant gewesen, hätte es eh nie geklappt.

Detailsbilder auf Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157630319402902/


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2014)

8,99 kg ohne Pedalen!
Nee, da kann mein Plasterad mit mittlerweile wieder etwas über 11 kg nicht mithalten. Habs aber auch mit Pedalen (und Klingel) gewogen. Naja, meine Bremsscheiben sind halt nicht so filigran.


----------



## Speedskater (9. März 2014)

Wir sind dann auch dabei.
Bis später


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> 8,99 kg ohne Pedalen!



Das Bild ist etwas irreführend ...  8,99 FAHRFERTIG !!! mit Pedale, mit Klingel, mit Edgehalter.
So wie's abgebildet ist (katalaggewicht) sind's 8,7.

@Speedskater sehr schön


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2014)

Und wieder geschafft !!!

Die Jungfernfahrt übern Binselberg lief perfekt. Perfektes Wetter, perfekte Mitfahrer. Danke.

Drei dunkle Gestallten in der Nähe der Windkraftanlagen ...  Was machen die da.
Alle Bilder wieder auf Flickr:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157642102425445/


----------



## Erdi01 (9. März 2014)

doppelpost


----------



## EA-Tec (9. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Geschafft !!!



Aaaargh! Ich liebaeugele schon ne ganze Weile mit nem Scalpel, dein Bild macht es leider nicht weniger attraktiv!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wieder geschafft !!!
> 
> Die Jungfernfahrt übern Binselberg lief perfekt. Perfektes Wetter, perfekte Mitfahrer. Danke.
> 
> ...



Na, du warst aber flink!
Danke fürs Guiden und für das Eis danach! Das war wirklich ne perfekte Tour. Da denke ich manchmal, dass ich das Racefully verkaufen könnte, da es mehr steht als dass es gefahren wird, aber wenn man es dann doch mal nimmt, ein Gefühl, wie wennste fliechst. Vor allem wenn man wochenlang vorher nur die 17,irgendwas kg-Sau bewegt hat. Ok, es ist auch die Geometrie und die straffere Federung, aber die guten 6 kg weniger merke ich auch. Es lebe Carbon statt Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas (10. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Und wieder geschafft !!!
> 
> Die Jungfernfahrt übern Binselberg lief perfekt. Perfektes Wetter, perfekte Mitfahrer. Danke.



Das Gewicht ich wieder mal sensationell 
Den Binselberg habe ich aber nicht mehr erkannt ... muss auch mal wieder in der Gegend fahren.


----------



## m.a.t. (10. März 2014)

Das ist ein top-Gewicht für ein Scalpel.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2014)

@EA-Tec, Sorry, und ich kann Dir auch nichts weniger attraktives darüber berichten. Ist erstaunlich wieviel das Heck bei ausgeschalteter Plattform schluckt.

Hallo @Andreas, apro pos fahren, wollten wir nicht auch noch den Vulkanradweg in Angriff nehmen ?! Im März "rechnet" es sich noch für die WIPOKA-Teilnehmer.

Hallo @m.a.t. hier auch schon ewig nicht mehr gesehen. Hin und wieder lese ich was von Dr.Faust's und Deinen Crosserrunden im Gesichtsbuch. Das Gewicht lässt sich für ein Large-Rahmen schon sehen. Drei Stellen sehe ich noch, die noch nicht ausgereizt sind ...

-50g Sattelstütze
-80g Sattel
-200g LRS

Da hätte ich aber nochmal Geld in die Hand nehmen müssen, das wollte ich nicht und habe das verbaut was rumlag.


----------



## Mugendriver (11. März 2014)

Nabend
hat für Sonntag schon jmd eine Tour geplant?
Und dann wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit dem Rennsteig aussieht. Mein radfahr Kollege wollte mit mir eine längere Tour mit übernachtung usw. unternehmen. Daraufhin habe ich den Rennsteig erwähnt, danach ist mir allerdings eingefallen, dass du @Bikeholic schon den Rennsteig in einigen Posts vorher erwähnt hattest. Wenn sich ein geeignetes Datum finden lässt, wäre meine Idee, dass wir 2 uns euch dann anschließen würden. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen

schönen Abend noch


----------



## Andreas (12. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @EA-Tec, Sorry, und ich kann Dir auch nichts weniger attraktives darüber berichten. Ist erstaunlich wieviel das Heck bei ausgeschalteter Plattform schluckt.
> 
> Hallo @Andreas, apro pos fahren, wollten wir nicht auch noch den Vulkanradweg in Angriff nehmen ?! Im März "rechnet" es sich noch für die WIPOKA-Teilnehmer.
> 
> ...



Gute Idee. Ich schau mal in den Kalender. In der letzten Zeit war ich wenig Biken, da ich für den Frankfurter Halbmarathon trainiert hatte. 

@m.a.t.: Verschollene tauchen wieder auf. Grüß dich!


----------



## m.a.t. (12. März 2014)

Grüße auch an die Eisbären.
@Erdi01: Wir können die Scalpels ja mal gemeinsam ausführen, auch wenn meins nicht ganz so magersüchtig ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. März 2014)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Nabend
> hat für Sonntag schon jmd eine Tour geplant?
> Und dann wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit dem Rennsteig aussieht. Mein radfahr Kollege wollte mit mir eine längere Tour mit übernachtung usw. unternehmen. Daraufhin habe ich den Rennsteig erwähnt, danach ist mir allerdings eingefallen, dass du @Bikeholic schon den Rennsteig in einigen Posts vorher erwähnt hattest. Wenn sich ein geeignetes Datum finden lässt, wäre meine Idee, dass wir 2 uns euch dann anschließen würden. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen
> 
> schönen Abend noch



Sonntag noch nicht, mal Wetter abwarten. Vielleicht gibt es ja ne Lauterbachtour. Irgendwer hat da was vom Vulkanradweg gemurmelt. Ist zwar fahrtechnisch beileibe kein Highlight (Asphalt), aber was für die Kondition (und mit lecker Kuchen).
Bezüglich Rennsteig musst Du noch ne Weile auf Antwort warten, da Herr Bikeholic derzeit die schwarzen Skipisten bei den Ösis unsicher macht. Es wird auf jeden Fall eines der späteren verlängerten Wochenenden, wie immer, trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2014)

@Andreas, und was sagt der Kalender ...

@m.a.t. ja, warum nicht könnt man mal machen. Hast Du Dein "altes" Scalpel noch oder bist Du auch auf das Nachfolgemodell umgestiegen?


----------



## EA-Tec (12. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @EA-Tec, Sorry, und ich kann Dir auch nichts weniger attraktives darüber berichten.



Das habe ich befuerchtet  

In Bad Vilbel wird derzeit eins verkauft... man man man, bin echt am Ringen mit mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (12. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @m.a.t. ja, warum nicht könnt man mal machen. Hast Du Dein "altes" Scalpel noch oder bist Du auch auf das Nachfolgemodell umgestiegen?


Hab mein 'altes' noch wegen Farbe und Form, passen halt auch 2 Flaschenhalter problemlos ran. Bloss die Lefty hat kein ELO mehr weil das gewisse Chaoten kaputtspielen mussten.


----------



## Speedskater (15. März 2014)

Was steht morgen auf dem Programm ?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. März 2014)

Ich werde wohl rüber nach Dreieich machen. Loti hat eine Zusatztour in ein Weinlokal nach Hochheim ausgeschrieben. Ich kenne bislang nur den Hochheimer Markt, das Weinfest und das dortige Weingut der Stadt Frankfurt. Von allem anderen lass ich mich überraschen. Auch davon ob ich überhaupt rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme !? Start in DR-Spendlingen, Lindenplatz 09:30 oder mit mir um 09:00 Kreishaus Dtz.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. März 2014)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Nabend
> hat für Sonntag schon jmd eine Tour geplant?
> Und dann wollte ich mal fragen wie es mit dem Rennsteig aussieht. Mein radfahr Kollege wollte mit mir eine längere Tour mit übernachtung usw. unternehmen. Daraufhin habe ich den Rennsteig erwähnt, danach ist mir allerdings eingefallen, dass du @Bikeholic schon den Rennsteig in einigen Posts vorher erwähnt hattest. Wenn sich ein geeignetes Datum finden lässt, wäre meine Idee, dass wir 2 uns euch dann anschließen würden. Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen
> 
> schönen Abend noch



Wird kurzfristig, bei hinreichend trockenem, an einem verlängerten WE gefahren. Ließ einfach mit, dann bist Du informiert. Auf das Zugticket gehen 5 Personen, sollte also gemeinschaftlich für alle günstiger werden.


----------



## Mugendriver (16. März 2014)

@Bikeholic, werde ich machen


----------



## Andreas (20. März 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Andreas, und was sagt der Kalender ...



Dieses WE fällt wegen Wintereinbruch und Dauerregen aus. Dann bliebe nur der 29.03. im Rahmen des Winterpokals.

Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob ich Lust&genug Sitzfleisch für 1xx km habe. Für eine Tour zum Gipfel in Hartmannshain 
mit angenehmen zurückrollen zum Startpunkt lohnt sich die Anfahrt wohl nicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2014)

Doch, doch. Wenn es über Hartmannshain nach Lauterbach geht lohnt es sich. Der Kuchen dort ist lecker.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2014)

Andreas schrieb:


> Dieses WE fällt wegen Wintereinbruch und Dauerregen aus. Dann bliebe nur der 29.03. im Rahmen des Winterpokals.
> 
> Ich weiss allerdings nicht ob ich Lust&genug Sitzfleisch für 1xx km habe. Für eine Tour zum Gipfel in Hartmannshain
> mit angenehmen zurückrollen zum Startpunkt lohnt sich die Anfahrt wohl nicht?


In der Tat, nur die hälfte rentiert nicht und ohne Kuchen im Kaffee Stöhr erstrecht nicht  Bleibt mal abzuwarten was überhaupt das Wetter nächtes WE zu bieten hat  Und Alternatives fürs nächste WE gibt's auch. Ich glaube bikeholic hat was im Programm und auch von Loti habe ich was in Richtung Mö1 gehört 

*@Loti*, habe wieder den Fehler gemacht und war auf der Homepage der Alten Ziegelei, Großostheim und nach dem Blick auf die  glaube ich wieder mit zu müssen  Dein Hinweg führt Dich durch Dtz-Hexenberg. Wann müßte ich den wo sein um mich anzuschließen


----------



## loti (22. März 2014)

Hallo erdi01,
da hast Du ja Glück, dass ich heute nochmal ins Forum geschaut habe. Ich hatte die Route schon umgeplant. Aber kein Problem, dann fahre ich an Dietzenbach-Hexenberg vorbei. Wir könnten uns um 10 Uhr 15 oben auf der Bulau, oberhalb des Keltendenkmals an der Kreuzung treffen. Ich fahre dann weiter nach Messenhausen.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2014)

loti schrieb:


> Wir könnten uns um 10 Uhr 15 oben auf der Bulau, oberhalb des Keltendenkmals an der Kreuzung treffen.
> loti


OK, ich weis wo Du meinst. Bis denn ...

Volker


----------



## Bikeholic (25. März 2014)

Sonntag komme ich wieder einmal in den Sattel. Hinreichend trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Mitfahrer gerne willkommen. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14648


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2014)

Wetter soll sich verbessern, vor allem temperaturmäßig. Also, da ich das LadiesOpen in Beerfelden für die Tour zum Franzosenkopf sausen lasse, erwarte ich, dass sie auch stattfindet.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. März 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wetter soll sich verbessern, vor allem temperaturmäßig. Also, da ich das LadiesOpen in Beerfelden für die Tour zum Franzosenkopf sausen lasse, erwarte ich, dass sie auch stattfindet.


Bei Regen oder Schlamm keine Chance. Falls das Ladystreffen also hoch im Kurs steht, dass findet bei jedem Wetter statt.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. März 2014)

.


----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2014)

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal Richtung Taunus fahren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2014)

Grummel, grummel, Franzosenkopp ist im LMB und außer mir ist noch jemand angemeldet. Da kann man die Tour nicht einfach sausen lassen. Verdammt, Feldi wäre wieder mal schön, zumal auch das Wetter mitspielen soll. Ich hätte gerne die Sau mal wieder artgerecht Gassi geführt. Momentan muss sie als Konditionsverstärker für den Arbeitsweg herhalten (ok, die Wahrheit ist, sie ist dreckig und alle anderne Bikes sind noch sauber und bleiben deswegen noch im Stall, ich hasse Räder putzen).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (28. März 2014)

Hallo,
an alle die etwas gemütlicher fahren wollen mein Tourenvorschlag:
Sonntag, 30.3.2014
MTB-Runde um den Otzberg
ca. 90 km,  1000 hm
Über viele Trails geht es im Koberstädter Wald nach Gunderhausen, über Überau nach Ober-Klingen.
Nach der Mittagspause in der "Schmelzmühle“ fahren wir hoch zum Otzberg, weiter nach Habitzheim und an Dieburg und dem Mainzer Berg vorbei zurück nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt: 09:30 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft: 18:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
loti
Denkt daran, es ist Sommerzeit!


----------



## Bikeholic (29. März 2014)

Lothar ich habe selbst eine Tour ausgeschrieben. Ggf. beim.nächsten mal.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. März 2014)

Mann, da war ganz schön was los im Wald, gestern. So viele Biker auf einmal hab ich im Spessart noch nie erlebt. Bikeholic hat die Tour stark verkürzt, da einem Mitfahrer der Allerwerteste schmerzte. Also sind wir nach 3 ,5 Stunden im Fernblick eingefallen: Sonnenterrasse, Bier, Pizza. Zum Schluss noch die Birkenhainer runter, perfekt!

Wie war es im Taunus? Überlaufen oder noch annehmbar?


----------



## Speedskater (31. März 2014)

Für das geniale Wetter war im Taunus relativ wenig los.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. März 2014)

An einem Sonntag wo die Uhr vorgestellt wird so frühe Starttermine "Die haben doch alle einen Knall" war mein Gedanke. Trotzdem hatte ich mir den Wecker um 8, also 7 Uhr nach Winterzeit!,  gestellt. Als der geklingelt hatte dachte ich "Sch... Wecker, OK noch 5 Minuten liegenbleiben. Aus den 5 Minuten waren 2,5 Std. geworden als ich wieder wach wurde  Das war's dann mit Euren Touren ...

Naja, bin dann erst mit Bad Offenbach los und hatte mich unterwegs Richtung Binselberg verdrückt. Da war ich übrigens der Einzige der auf'm Rad unterwegs war.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2014)

Tja, dann waren wohl alle im Spessart.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. April 2014)

Habe heute mal die Hometrails unter die Lupe genommen Speedskater. Trocken sind sie und noch nicht zugewachsen. Die Steilabfahrt ist zwar mittlerweile recht verwittert, dafür ist die Eiche noch ganz passabel fahrbar. Auch wenn die Wurzeln  recht ausgesetzt und ausgewaschen sind. Falls Du also am WE Lust hast, wollte mal für 2-3 Stunden ein wenig Technik & Fun machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. April 2014)

Also irgendwie war das Wetter für heute besser gemeldet  Jetzt soll's morgen schön sein  Versuchen wir's mal ...

*Um die 4Seen am Sonntag*​
Es geht per MTB um den Langener Waldsee, Oberwaldsee, Bornbruchsee und Steinrodsee. Eine Mischung aus Trials und WABs.
Start um 11:00 in Dtz. ca. 65 KM ein paar HM, nix wildes. Für alle machbar. Ich freue mich auf Mitfahrer. Speziell aus Offenbach, HU, Wetterau  Es ist quasi die Neuauflage der Winter-Kick-Off-Tour von vor zwei Jahren.


----------



## loti (6. April 2014)

Hallo erdi01,
deine Mail habe ich zu spät gesehen, sonst hätte ich sie an meinen Verteiler geschickt. Ich habe heute keine Zeit. Viel Spaß bei der Tour!
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (6. April 2014)

Haben heute heute die Genußtrails unte die Stollen genommen. 36 Km, 225 Hm, Durchschnitt von 12,40 Km/H, und das auf vielen Trails.















... und der Abschluß!


----------



## x-rossi (6. April 2014)

alle bilder in ordnung ... bis auf den abschluss


----------



## Bikeholic (10. April 2014)

Tour am Sonntag:

*Burg Breuberg

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11176

Mitfahrer willkommen. *


----------



## Rookie66 (10. April 2014)

hallo.
Ich bin neu im Forum und auch einer neuer Mountain-Biker. Habe erst letztes Jahr angefangen, weil ich nicht mehr laufen darf. Komme aus Hanau und bin 46. ich fahre so 2 mal die Woche, wenn's passt. War schon ein paar mal im Spessart (bei Rodenbach). Macht echt Spass. Suche noch ein paar andere Biker mit denen ich dann mal eine tour machen kann und die mir den einen oder anderen Trail zeigen. Bin noch im Anfangsstadium.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. April 2014)

Herzlich willkommen Rookie66. Das einfachste ist einfach mitlesen und mitfahren. 

Sonntag gibt es die nächste Tour. Falls Du interessiert bist, schließ Dich doch an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. April 2014)

Wieder einer aus unserer Alterskohorte. Ja, das mit dem zwangsweisen Umsteigen vom Laufen auf Biken haben hier schon so einige hinter sich gebracht.
Willkommen! Die Tour am Sonntag hat leider recht wenig Trailanteil, ist eher was zum Kondition schinden (auch leider), aber das Essen im Sophienhof ist lecker. Aber wenn Herr Bikeholic wieder am Buchberg oder Hahnenkamm rumfährt ist der Trailanteil dafür um so höher. Und bei Herrn Speedskater am Feldi dto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rookie66 (11. April 2014)

Ja, ich werde mich auf jeden Fall anschließen, aber am Sonntag kann ich leider nicht. ich wünsche viel Spaß.
Wie oft fahrt Ihr denn in der Woche?

Viele Grüße Till


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. April 2014)

Immer am WE, wenn Wetter trocken und wir keine anderen Verpflichtungen haben. Unter der Woche im Sommer ein- bis zweimal, je nach Wetter und Arbeitspensum. Jetzt wo es abends langsam wieder heller ist wird es die eine oder andere Feierabendrunde zum Hahnenkamm bzw. Fernblick geben. Ich fahre relativ häufig zum Dienst und verfahre mich nachmittags dann ab und zu mal auf dem Heimweg in den Dietesheimer Steinbrüchen.


----------



## TrailSau80 (11. April 2014)

hallo....ich bin auch neu hier und komme aus frankfurt...wann fahrt ihr denn mal wieder auf den feldi oder hahne?


----------



## Bikeholic (11. April 2014)

Willkommen. Nächste offizielle Hahnenkamm Trail Tour im Juni. Schau einfach unter Fahrgemeinschaften oder einfach hier mitlesen.


----------



## TrailSau80 (11. April 2014)

alles klar...danke


----------



## Rookie66 (14. April 2014)

Juni ist gut. Da kann ich noch ein bisschen auf Kondition fahren. Wie viele KM sollte man denn fahren, damit das was bringt?


----------



## Bikeholic (15. April 2014)

Entscheidend ist vermutlich wieviel Zeit Du investieren kannst und möchtest. Regelmäßig fahren mit Ruhephasen bringt mehr als selten längere Einheiten absolvieren. Unter dem Strich zählt der Spaß. ;-)


----------



## Rookie66 (15. April 2014)

Ok. Danke für den Hinweis. In der Woche schaffe ich max. 2 Std. nach der Arbeit (1-2 mal) und am WE etwas länger.
3-4 wären drin.
Spaß ist richtig, aber ich mache das ja auch als Ausgleich für den anderen Sport. Also ein bisschen Schwitzen und Herausforderung muss schon sein.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. April 2014)

Für das kommende Wochenende ist unbeständiges Wetter mit Gewitter vorausgesagt, Temperaturen zwischen 2°C & 17°C. Das lockt mich jetzt weniger. 

@Speedskater, @LimitedEdition, @Erdi01, @Chaotenkind was denkt Ihr?


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2014)

Die Wettervorhersagen reißen mich jetzt auch nicht vom Hocker.

Der Rennsteig läuft ja nicht weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2014)

Tja, die Wetterfrösche bei Wetter.com sagen naja, die bei Wetter.de sagen recht annehmbar. Zumindest was die Feuchte von oben angeht. Temperaturen sind bei beiden in meinem Wohlfühlbereich. Also von mir aus könnten wir....

Andererseits kann man natürlich auch Samstag den Taunus unsicher machen und Sonntag die Naturfreunde besuchen. Das sind ja die beiden besten Tage an diesem längeren WE. Freitag faulenzen und Montag dto. Auch keine schlechte Alternative.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2014)

Die Aussicht auf mit nassen Klamotten entlang des Rennsteiges ein Zimmer suchen zu müssen (und keins zu finden) ist jetzt nicht so prall ...
Damit ich sowas überhaupt mitmachen würde müßte das Wetter schon Bombe sein. Und das ist es nicht. Für mich also Alternativen.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. April 2014)

Also ich bin aus dem Ursprungsplan raus. Ist mir zu kalt und vermutlich auch zu nass.

... Freitag fahren die Neusesser auf die Geishöhe. Mal schauen ob Freitag das Wetter überhaupt brauchbar wird.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. April 2014)

... war eine geniale Aussicht heute Abend.


----------



## Speedskater (19. April 2014)

Was steht eigentlich Morgen oder am Montag auf dem Programm?

Ich werde wohl mal eine Runde in den Taunus radeln.
Wer kommt mit?


----------



## fugazi (19. April 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich wollte am Sonntag mal Richtung Taunus fahren.



Hallöchen,

Leider familär an Ostern eingespannt. 

Schöne Ostern


----------



## fugazi (19. April 2014)

Hallöchen,

Leider am Ostern familär eingespannt.

Schöne Ostern


----------



## Bikeholic (20. April 2014)

Heute wird das nichts mit Taunus. Habe über die Mittagszeit andere Verpflichtungen. Für morgen könnten wir etwas ausmachen.

Allen schöne Ostern.


----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2014)

@Bikeholic, was gibts denn zu essen? Du weißt doch das ist schlecht für die Geometrie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (20. April 2014)

Zu spät, schon alles vertilgt. ;-)


----------



## Rookie66 (20. April 2014)

Hallo Schöne Ostern an alle.
Dieses WE geht bei mir nix. Nächsten Woche seiht es besser aus. Könnte auch abends, weil Urlaub.

Gruß Till


----------



## Bikeholic (21. April 2014)

Wir fahren heute eine kleine Runde über den Hahnenkamm. Vielleicht mit einem sonnigen kleinen Einkehrschwung. Wer Lust hat kann sich melden. Start zwischen 10:30 & 11:00 Unter der Hellentalbrücke/Druckhaus.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. April 2014)

HAHNENKAMM heute:



 

 

Dann noch die Bilder der letztwöchigen Tour zur Burg Breuberg:


----------



## Speedskater (21. April 2014)

Wir haben Corinna und Nino auf dem Weg zum Feldberg getroffen und sind dann zusammen die üblichen Trails nach Oberursel gefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2014)

Ich habe jetzt drei Tage in folge auf dem Rad verbracht. SA und SO im Spessart. @Bikeholic: Auf`m Hahnenkamm war ich gestern schon. Bin den Dr. Degen runter, zumindest zu beginn. Dann habe ich ihn irgendwo verloren und fand mich auf einem anderen Trial wieder der mich irgendwo in Wasserlos ausgespuckt hat. Lt. OSM bin ich am Rückersbach runter  Ich dachte immer der Rückersbach fließt die Rückersbacher Schlucht runter , da bin ich Tags zuvor hoch. Oder gibt's mehrere Rückersbäche  Wie auch immer ich war woanders. Bin dann halt von Wasserlos nochmal zur Birkenhainer rüber und runter. Und heute habe ich dann den Langener Waldsee angesteuert. Die Schlammkuhle auf'm Trial ist AUSGETROCKNET !!! Habe ich gleich ne Ehrenrunde um den See gedreht und gleich nochmal durch bevor ich weitergezogen bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. April 2014)

Morgen ist das Hibikefestival. Hat daran jemand Interesse?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/Startseite.html


----------



## Mugendriver (25. April 2014)

@Bikeholic, ich hätte Interesse. Von meinen Freunden kann leider keiner.  Wie würdest du denn dort hinkommen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. April 2014)

Wenn mit dem Bike. Haben wir schon mal vor ein paar Jahren gemacht, da während des Testivals keine Parkmöglichkeiten auf dem Hof vorhanden sind. Sind von Hanau ca. 50 km einfache Strecke.
Ich habe aber gehört, es wäre auch noch die Geishöhe (Spessart) in der Pipeline, da sich bis heute Mittag noch niemend gemeldet hatte. Das ist ne 140 km-Runde mit frühem Start, max. 9:00 Uhr, da das Wetter zum Nachmittag hin ja unbeständiger werden soll.

Schaun mer mal was der Herr sagt, wenn er heute am späten Abend aus der Sauna kommt.....


----------



## Mugendriver (25. April 2014)

Das hab ich befürchtet, da fängt das Problem leider an  ich kann seit heute kein Auto und mtb fahren. Hab einen knöchernen bandausriss am Gelenk vom Daumen.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. April 2014)

Na dann erst mal gute Besserung. Deine Fragen hat Chaotenkind vermutlich schon beantwortet.

Kronberg wäre allerdings auch mit der S-Bahn zu erreichen. Falls Dich das nicht abschreckt.

Werde morgen der Wetterlage und meiner Lust nach entscheiden wo es hingeht. Kronberg stieß ja auf recht begrenztes Interesse und unser Vorhaben früh zu starten, erfahrungsgemäß auch. Also schönen Samstag bei was auch immer.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. April 2014)

Demnächst gibt es eine nette Veranstaltung:


----------



## Mugendriver (25. April 2014)

Vielen Dank erst mal 
Das hat sich dann für morgen erledigt, ist mir dann doch zu umständlich. 

Da kann ich zwar nicht mitfahren wahrscheinlich aber den Termin werde ich mir mal merken und vorbei kommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. April 2014)

Bei Hibike fand ich das ganz nett.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2014)

Um Gottes Willen, was findet Ihr nur alle so toll an diesen Monstern  

Da gefällt mir sogar sowas besser ... nicht bei Hibike sondern bei mir  Hört auf den Namen SuperSix HiMod und wer genau guggt sieht, das er keine Zuganschläge sieht, dafür ein paar andere Löcher. Ist nämlich ein Di2-spezifischer Rahmen. Jetzt müsst Ihr Mountainbiker nur noch wissen was Di2 ist  Und ich müsst mal Lust bekommen überhaupt Hand an zu legen 

So, und ich mache mich jetzt langsam fertig und starte zu irgendwas, irgendwohin ...


----------



## Mugendriver (26. April 2014)

Also was mir gleich aufgefallen ist: Das ist ein Rennradrahmen 
so und da ja jetzt einige auf den Elektro trip gekommen sind, nehm ich an dass Du jetzt ne elektronische Schaltung anbringen kannst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2014)

Ich kann mit den filigranen Dingern nix anfangen, die gehen so schnell kaputt, wenn man damit Treppen und meine Lieblingstrails runterfährt.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. April 2014)

Bei Hibike habe sie gestern Renner ausgestellt, da ist das Handtäschchen von manchen Frauen schwerer. Die haben sich sogar aus Gewichtsgründen den Rahmenlack gespart. Also Erdi, dagegen sind Deine Renner Schwergewichte. Streng Dich an! Das Elektromehrgewicht der Schaltung muss auch noch ausgeglichen werden. ;-) 6 Kg ist das Ziel.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. April 2014)

Also die 6 wird auf alle Fälle davor stehen, wieviel nach dem Koma folgt  Die "Elektronic", sprich der Akku und die kleinen Stellmotoren in Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sorgen auf die Gesamtgruppe gehen für ca. 100g Mehrgewicht, das geht also. Was weniger geht ist der Aufpreis  und das muß ich mir noch ernsthaft überlegen, bei 3-4 Rennereinsätzen im Jahr, ob ich wirklich mit Di2 aufbaue.  Aber der Rahmen war einfach zu verlockend, den mußte ich haben  Zum Glück weis ich auch wie man "normale" Komponenten an dem Rahmen unterbekommen würde 

Übrigens hat's mich gestern wieder zum Hahnenkamm getrieben. Diesmal habe ich den X11 angeteuert. An der Bildeiche links weg war noch OK und an der Schlüsselbeingedenkstelle  bin ich auch noch vorbeigekommen, aber dann war der X11 auf einmal wieder weg ... plötzlich habe ich mich auf dem Pilsweg wiedergefunden. Bin dann halt dem gefolgt bis zum "Schwarzen Loch" So nenne ich die Stelle die hier zwei Seiten vorher per Bild gepostet wurde. Zum Glück kamen Scalpel und ich in kontrollierter Geschwindigkeit dort an, so dass ich den linken Ausgang nehmen konnte. Dann dem Weg gefolgt und auf einmal war auch der X11 wieder da. Anschließend wieder rüber zur trockensten und schnellsten Birkenhainer aller Zeiten. Da regelrecht durchgeschossen. Der Wahnsinn! An der B8 noch aug zwei Spessartwölfe getroffen und kurzen Plausch gehalten. In Hainburg beim Köhler Küsse noch ein Eisbecher zerstrört und mein Helm entsorgt, der hatte sich plötzlich in seine Bestandteile aufgelöst  Naja, war auch schon Jahre alt das Teil. Vorhin nochmals zwei Stunden unterwegs gewesen und die Trockenheit ausgenutzt.

Und jetzt warte ich mal das Wetter zum 01. Mai ab, da gibt's hier auch so eine alte (zumindest für @Andreas und mich) Eisbärentradition. Da sind wir früher hoch in den Taunus und anschließen wieder zurück nach Frankfurt zum "Rund um den Henninger" schauen. Das war früher für mich der Startschuss zur Taunus-Season. Mal sehen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bei Hibike habe sie gestern Renner ausgestellt, da ist das Handtäschchen von manchen Frauen schwerer. Die haben sich sogar aus Gewichtsgründen den Rahmenlack gespart. Also Erdi, dagegen sind Deine Renner Schwergewichte. Streng Dich an! Das Elektromehrgewicht der Schaltung muss auch noch ausgeglichen werden. ;-) 6 Kg ist das Ziel.



Hmm, meine Handtasche ist nur so schwer wegen dem Schweizer Taschenmesser, dem Schaltschrankschlüssel und dem Gliedermaßstab. Ohne das Zeug komme ich locker unter 6 kg.

Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass das Wetter besser wird. Werde versuchen morgen wieder die Sau zum Dienst zu treiben, sonst komme ich ja gar nicht mehr aufs Rad. Sicher ist sicher, falls die Feierabendrunde morgen ins Wasser fällt.


----------



## Rookie66 (29. April 2014)

Hi.
War am Samstag 50 km im Spessart unterwegs. War nicht geplant, hatte mich aber etwas verfahren. War aber gut. Evtl. gehe ich zum MTB-Tag in Neuses. Weiß noch nicht. Was ist denn empfehlenswert? Freeride geht mit meiner alten Möhre wahrscheinlich nicht.
Mal sehen, was das lange WE bringt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. April 2014)

Freeride geht schon. Ist nicht wirklich Freeride, sondern eher normales Trailsurfen. Die lange Runde würde ich nur Konditionsassen empfehlen, die Jungs können ganz schön reinhacken. Damenrunde vielleicht wegen den Aussichten, wenn man hinten fährt.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2014)

Na, der 01. Mai fällt ja mal gründlich ins Wasser Immerhin beginnt um 12:00 auf hr3 die Liveberichterstattung vom Radrennen.

Das WE soll kühler, aber sonst ganz brauchbar werden. Ich habe (mal wieder) vor den ersten Teil der RegionalParkRunde in Angriff zu nehmen. Von Dtz im Uhrzeigersinn nach Kriftel. Ca. 95 KM HM keine Ahnung? Von Kriftel mit S2 zurück nach Dtz. LMB gibt's keinen, ich habe noch nicht entschieden ob SA oder SO. Hängt von Lust und Laune ab und von eventuellen Mitfahrern, falls hier Interesse besteht


----------



## Päppi__ (1. Mai 2014)

Hi zusammen. Suche ein paar Bike Kollegen, die abends unter der Woche eine Runde drehen. Komme aus Hanau, kann problemlos auch nach Alzenau etc. kommen.

Übrigens, ich fahre am Samstag zum Hassbergritt nach Hofheim. Falls jemand spontan eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sucht

Gruß


----------



## Rookie66 (2. Mai 2014)

hallo Päppi,

ich komme auch aus Hanau. was heißt den eine Runde drehen? 20-30 Km?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (2. Mai 2014)

@Päppi__:

Herzlich willkommen. Kann sein das es bei uns passt. Ich starte ca. 18h von Steinheim. Wenn die Arbeit es zulässt, fahre eimal bis zweimal unter der Woche plus WE. Bei Interesse schreib mir eine PN mit Telefonnummer. Dann können wir mal etwas ausmachen. Weil ich oft die A3 auf dem Heimweg nutze und mich schon mal der Stau ausbremst, kann meine Startzeit ein wenig differieren.

@Erdi01 :
Mal schauen. Bin noch unentschlossen, behalte die Regionalparkrunde aber mal im Hinterkopf. Der Tag ist ja ohne hin auch noch offen.

@alle:
Was geht sonst am WE?


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Mai 2014)

Tja, ich würde vorschlagen, an einem Tag Regionalpark und am anderen Hahnenkamm, Buchberg, Klappermühlchen, oder so. Irgendwas mit nicht ganz so viel Kilometern, dafür etwas rumpeliger, wenn ich bitten dürfte.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Mai 2014)

@Bikeholic, all

Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Kreishaus Dietzenbach. Der Weg führt grob über Dreieich, Trebur, Mainz, Hochheim nach Kriftel. Ca. 95 KM. Für die Rückfahrt mit der S-Bahn werden 7,80 fällig! Die S-Bahn fährt im 1/2 stunden Takt. Wer mit möchte bitte hier melden.

Samstag steht Renner auf dem Programm (wenn ich's rechtzeitig schaffe???)


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2014)

Fein, dann kann ich ja am Samstag eines von den "Monstern" Gassi führen.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Fein, dann kann ich ja am Samstag eines von den "Monstern" Gassi führen.


Ist das für morgen jetzt eigentlich ne Zu- oder Absage 

Ich hab's mir heute geschenkt. War mir für Renner irgendwie zu windig und zu kalt. Sind das gerade die "Eisheiligen" oder die "Kalte Sopie" oder wie diese ganzen Wetterterroristen auch heißen


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Mai 2014)

Erdi wir entscheiden morgen früh spontan. Waren heute auf dem Hahnenkamm und haben dort 1000 HM auf 58Km vernichtet. War allerdings etwas zugig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. Mai 2014)

Volker wir schaffen das heute zeitlich nicht. Sind gerade erst beim frühstücken. Viel Spaß.

Werden heute später starten und dann vermutlich einen schön sonnigen Biergarten ansteuern.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Mai 2014)

Wir waren heute im Taunus und sind ein paar nette Trails gefahren. Weiße Mauer, Reichenbach, Altkönig Westtrail, Lips-Trail, Altkönig Freerider und Bogenschießplatz. Sehr geile Tour, wir hatten alle drei ein sehr breites Grinsen im Gesicht.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Mai 2014)

Hört sich gut an. Bogenschützen war aber heftig oder?

Speedskater sende mir doch bitte nochmal Deine Emailadredse, kann die auf die schnelle nicht finden. Geht um den Feldbergausflug für die Neusess-Biker. Walter wird sich dann bei Dir melden.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2014)

Bogenschützen-Trail ist auch nicht viel heftiger als die Nummer vom Samstag.
Der VR-Reifen sollte guten Grip haben, Sattel abgesenkt, Gesäß nach hinten und ab gehts.
Ich habe die Kamera mitlaufen lassen. Die Kamera müsste noch das Gefälle einblenden, das sieht auf dem Film so einfach aus.


----------



## Asrael (5. Mai 2014)

Ich find den Freireiter auch schwieriger als den Bogenschützen. Der muss aber auch ziemlich entschärft worden sein. Der ist teilweise schon fast flowig.
Wart ihr die Jungs die am Samstag im vorletzten Abschnitt rechts und links neben dem Steindrop standen?


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ist das für morgen jetzt eigentlich ne Zu- oder Absage



Ich war schuld! War nach der Hahnenkammnummer vom Samstag so fertig, dass ich am Sonntag nicht aus dem Nest wollte. Runter war ja alles ok, sogar der Trail nach Brücken runter, aber dreimal rauf mit den Konditionsbestien zieht ganz schön Körner.

Da hat selbst das es nicht mehr rausgerissen:










Ich durfte mich am Sonntagnachmittag dann ein wenig im Biergarten ausruhen, nachdem ich auf der Hinfahrt noch mal über den Hahnenkamm gescheucht wurde. Auf dem Heimweg ging es dann soweit wieder, zumindest so, dass ich auf dem Mainweg zwei Jungspunde auf ihren Race-Hardtails mit meinem alten Helius versägen konnte.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2014)

@Asrael, nee, am Samstag waren wir am Hahnenkamm und wie man auf den Bildern erkennt haben wir uns vor der letzten Abfahrt noch mal gestärkt.
Der Freireiter ist auch nicht schwerer als der Westtrail zu fahren.
Der Bogenschützen-Trail war gut fahrbar, ich habe auch die Steinplatte mit der Wurzelrutsche vermisst.


----------



## Farodas (11. Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme aus der Nähe von Hanau und hab aktuell mal wieder mein Hardtail aus dem Exil zurückgeholt, in dem es jetzt aus verschiedenen Gründen 2 Jahre lang stand. Ich fahre zwar auch alleine, aber mit ein paar Leuten macht es halt doch mehr Spaß. Daher suche ich momentan Leute, die sich hier in der Umgebung ein bisschen mit MTB-Strecken auskennen und mit denen ich vielleicht die ein oder andere Tour fahren kann. Ich würde mich über eine Rückmeldung freuen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Iceman007 (12. Mai 2014)

Hallo Farodas, 
bin öfters im Spessart unterwegs komme ebenfalls aus der Nähe von Hanau, wenn du mal lust auf eine Runde hast gib einfach bescheid. Schicke dir bei Interesse auch meine Handynummer als PN. 
Gruß


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2014)

Farodas herzlich willkommen. Donnerstagabend steigt eine kleine Runde falls das Wetter ein einsehen hat. 

Bei Interesse mehr über PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (16. Mai 2014)

Was geht am WE?


----------



## Speedskater (16. Mai 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Was geht am WE?



Am Sonntag Radel fahren?


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Mai 2014)

Gute Idee! Sonntag sollen allerdings wieder Gewitter aufziehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Mai 2014)

Erdi?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Erdi?


... ist noch auf der Arbeit  und hat morgen, wie schon letztes WE, vor den 2. Teil der RegionalParkRoute abzufahren. Aber momentan wird der Wetterbericht von Stunde zu Stunde schlechter  Mal sehen wenn ich morgen aufstehe was das Wetter macht


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Mai 2014)

Also hr-online sagt fürs Rhein-Main-Gebiet morgen leicht bewölkt und trocken. Morgens noch etwas frisch. Ich bin Samstag allerdings raus. Meine Eltern haben ausgemistet und ich darf den Krempel morgen entsorgen.Es ist ja nett, wenn der Haushalt langsam kleiner wird, habe das Ausräumen bei Oma noch in unangenehmer Erinnerung, nur werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass alle Ritt wieder neues Zeug dazukommt. Ich bin dann immer froh, dass ich kein Sammler bin und mein Haushalt somit sehr überschaubar ist und bleibt.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Mai 2014)

@Erdi: falls Du möchtest melde Dich. Kommst ja ohnehin irgendwo bei mir vorbei. Ggf. klinke ich mich ein.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2014)

@Bikeholic, Ja, das Wetter hat sich jetzt doch gemacht  Ich werde so gegen 10:15 hier starten und müsste so gegen 11:15 vorm Schloß Phillipsruhe vorbeikommen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Mai 2014)

So Danke Ingo und Armin fürs Begleiten bis hierher. Sitz jetzt in Kriftel am Bahnhof und warte auf meine S2. Und danke für die Gastfreundschaft in Karben ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (18. Mai 2014)

Werden heute eine kleine Runde drehen und später im Biergarten einkehren. Die Ausfahrt wird Touren-Charakter haben und nur begrenzt Trailanteil beinhalten. Ab dem Mainradweg kann jeder für sich entscheiden ob er lieber zurück radelt oder mit in den Biergarten fährt.

Abfahrt: ab Druckhaus / Steinheim 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Mai 2014)

Startzeit auf 11:15 Uhr verschoben.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2014)

Fischerhütte im Spessart

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11655

Wir radeln über den Spessart zur Fischerhütte, werden dort eine Mittagsrast einlegen und uns anschließend wieder auf den Rückweg machen.

Tourenlänge: ca. 120 Km 

Höhenmeter: ca. 1500 Hm

Start- & Treffpunkte:

10:00 Uhr - Druckhaus Steinheim auf dem Mainradweg

10:25 Uhr - B8 Parkplatz (Nähe neues Wirtshaus zwischen Gr. Auheim und Kahl am Main) 

11:20 Uhr - Kreuzung auf der Birkenhainer Strasse Nähe 300m vom Fernblick in Neuses

Anmeldungen im LMB.

Ich freue mich über jede/n Mitfahrer/in.

Die "Tour" findet nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter statt. Alles weitere, gern auch Fragen werden in unserem Thread beantwortet.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Mai 2014)

Mal was zum Thema Saalbach Hinterklemm "Wo ist der Hacken?"
Platznehmen, anschnallen und X-Line in Echtzeit genießen ===> saugeiles Filmchen


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde sagen, kein Haken, sondern flowig. Also, wenn ich das letztes Jahr gewusst hätte.... Sollten wir mal wieder quasi nebendran urlauben, könnt ihr gerne Höhenmeter bergauf sammeln. Ich rutsche ins Nachbarort, hole mir ne Liftkarte und schau mir das mal in Natura an. So schnell wie die Buben werde ich zwar mit Sicherheit niemals sein, aber was so mit 140 mm Federweg und ohne blinde Streckenkenntnis geht wird trotzdem ausreichend Spass machen.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2014)

warum nicht gleich im Nachbarort ein Zimmer incl. Joker Card für 25 € direkt am Lift nehmen?
Habe mich gerade auf dem Heimweg im Taunus verfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Mai 2014)

Warscheinlich, weil manche Leute bereits bekannte Hotels bevorzugen. Im Grunde ja nicht schlecht, da man weiss da schließlich was man hat, aber ich zumindest bin für Veränderungen durchaus zu haben. Mal sehen....


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Mai 2014)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/34290

http://videos.mtb-news.de/34278

http://videos.mtb-news.de/34191


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Mai 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> http://videos.mtb-news.de/34290
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/34278
> 
> http://videos.mtb-news.de/34191



Schon längst gesehen 
Das 18-Minuten-Werk von Dehnen ist auch sensationell. ==> http://videos.mtb-news.de/27403
Dehnen gehört ein Filmpreis verliehen. Habe selten, eigentlich noch gar keine besseren Videos gesehen 

Aber auch klar, dass ich Lauf-MTB-Schuhe einpacken werde, falls Du mich/uns so manchen von dieses Stellen runterjagen willst.
Apro Pos Schuhe und Klickies. Muss ich eigentlich Klickies, Flats etc. einpacken oder gibt's die beim Radverleiher  Und was ist mim Sattel? Nehm ich meinen Eigenen mit


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Mai 2014)

Pedalen hatte er damals in allen Varianten da, SPD auf jeden Fall. Notfalls gehen für mich auch mal Bärentatzen, wenn keine Flats verfügbar sind.
Sattel nehme ich wie immer mit, da mache ich schon seit Jahren keine Experimente mehr. Die meisten Sättel sind mir zu breit, zu lang und zu weich. Wenn ich mich schon mit Kettenschaltung und verkehrt herum montierten Bremshebeln herumplagen muss, dann will ich wenigstens bequem sitzen.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Mai 2014)

@Barbara & Armin: Seid Ihr morgen an Bord?


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Mai 2014)

So, hier ein Teil der Highlights der gestrigen Runde zur Fischerhütte:









111 km und 1500 HM waren es lt. meinem kleinen elektonischen Helferlein. Das ganze noch über Trails (auch noch bergauf). Bin immer hoch alle, wobei die Erdbeer-/Äpplerbowle mit Calvados zum Schluss mir noch den Rest gegeben hat. Ich glaube ich hatte zum Schluss fast nen Liter intus.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Mai 2014)

Bei mir waren es nur 70 km und 1380 hm und die Highlights waren ein Malzbier auf dem Feldberg und die üblichen Trails.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2014)

Auch net schlecht.
Malzbier hatte ich übrigens auch.

So, morgen früh geht es ab auf die Insel. Als böse Mountainbiker Wanderer erschrecken.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Als böse Mountainbiker Wanderer erschrecken.



Das schaue ich mir live an


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Mai 2014)

Schöne Grüße ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (31. Mai 2014)




----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2014)

Gruß zurück


----------



## Lupo (2. Juni 2014)

...schönes meer und wo sind die trails


----------



## m2000 (4. Juni 2014)

Morgen mach ich ein paar Bilder mit dem bikeaholik und der kurzen  Erdie du hast deinen irgendwas Halter vergessen, ich schick ihn mit dem Rest der Meute zurück 
saludos, Klaus


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2014)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...schönes meer und wo sind die trails



Die gibt's natürlich auch ... und sogar mit "Kurzer" drauf 





Und vor allem auch welche bei dehnen machst du nur EINMAL einen Fehler! Hier kann sich jetzt jeder selber mal überprüfen in wie weit er noch bei klaren Menschenverstand ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2014)

m2000 schrieb:


> Morgen mach ich ein paar Bilder mit dem bikeaholik und der kurzen  Erdie du hast deinen irgendwas Halter vergessen, ich schick ihn mit dem Rest der Meute zurück
> saludos, Klaus



Wo sind die Bilder?
Was habe ich verpasst?

Hast recht, hatte ich vergessen, bzw. vergessen zu erwähnen, dass der Edgehalter in zwei Teile gebrochen war. Also kannst Du gerne entsorgen 

Gruß vom Europäischen Festland an den Insulaner


----------



## Speedskater (6. Juni 2014)

Das erinnert mich an den Karrenwege nach Tazacorte


----------



## m2000 (6. Juni 2014)

Ist entsorgt und Bilder folgen heute Abend. Was hast du denn gegen die Abfahrt lieber Volker? Man macht da einfach keine Fehler


----------



## m2000 (6. Juni 2014)

@Speedskater das schaut nur ein bisschen so aus. Der Olaf von der Bikestation auf La Palma bezeichnet diese Abfahrt als den Holy Trail


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m2000 (7. Juni 2014)

Vorgeschmack


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Speedskater, hast Du eigentlich einen LMB für die Neusesserausfahrt gemacht?

Schöne Grüße von der Fähre


----------



## Speedskater (9. Juni 2014)

Hallo Herr Bikeholic,

ich bin gestern und heute die Trails noch mal abgefahren und natürlich auch den Bogenschießplatz-Trail .
Mit einer homogenen 3er Gruppe wie Heute lief das sehr flüssiger.
Gestern mit einer 7er Gruppe mit 2 HTs, sind die Wartezeiten nach den einzelnen Abschnitten schon recht lange.
Mit einer Gruppe über 10 Personen mit XC- bis AM-Bikes werden die Wartezeiten dann entsprechend länger.

Schau mer mal wie groß die Gruppe wird.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juni 2014)

Herr Bikeholic auf Probefahrt:




Ob das die Trails auf La Gomera aushält....

Schee wars, könnte gerade wieder rübermachen.
Der Trail vom Baum runter ins Ort, den Volker teilweise von oben aufgenommen hat kommt ziemlich flach rüber. Wir sind ihn mal abgelaufen. Da bricht man sich die Füße. Laufen ist ziemlich doof, aber es gibt da ein paar Stellen, die würde ich zumindest auch nicht fahren. Steil, geröllig, spitzes Lavagestein, garniert mit ausgesetzten Spitzkehren und dabei immer hart am Abgrund. Das ist das Schlimmste.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juni 2014)

Ja, könnte auch wieder zurück Süd die Insel. Bilder folgen demnächst.

Wann geht es eigentlich am Sonntag los und wo ist det Treffpunkt?


----------



## m2000 (10. Juni 2014)

Das ist unser Bike für alle die sich über zu steile Lenkwinkel beschweren  Ich freu mich auf euren nächsten Besuch. Schee wars mit euch  Saludos y hasta la próxima


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2014)

_Ich hab's auch nicht bereut mit auf die Insel gekommen zu sein. Als "Mischurlaub" (3xRad, 1xWandern, 1xAuto 1xStrand bei mir, war nur eine Woche mit) ist sie ideal, für reinen Bikeurlaub eher weniger. Warum? Die Insel ist 40KM im Durchmesser und bis 1500 Meter hoch. Man muss grundsätzlich entweder mehrere Hundert-Höhenmeter auf Asphalt hochkurbeln oder jedes mal ein Shutteldienst nutzen. Mal entspannt an der Küste lang oder mal was auf "Halber Höhe" ist nicht !!! Und die Insel hat noch eine ganz besondere Gabe. Binnen rund 30 Minuten Autofahrt kann man die Jahreszeit wechseln  Von angenehmen Sommertemperaturen an der Küste ist man plötzlich im Vollherbst angekommen  Hätte ich's nicht live erlebt, ich würd's nicht glauben!

Für diejenigen die mit waren oder für die, die es einfach interessiert, habe ich ein Flickr-Album angelegt und ein Teil meiner Bilder hochgeladen. Sind öffentlich und können runtergeladen und genutzt werden. Beschriftung werde ich noch ändern, sobald ich weis wo das alles ist  
EDIT: Geändert! Dank OSM kenn ich mich nun aus, fast ..._
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157645154829353/


----------



## Erdi01 (10. Juni 2014)

Den besten Radschinken der Insel hat aber noch keiner gezeigt


----------



## Lupo (11. Juni 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Den besten Radschinken der Insel hat aber noch keiner gezeigt
> 
> die kette brauch mal bissi öl, sonst isses ja technisch perfekt
> übrigens, schöne bilder haste gemacht oder "buenos dias" ums mal auf spanisch zu sagen
> bei mir gibts auch bald wieder neue aus der pfalz, das sind auch trails mit muffensausengarantie dabei


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juni 2014)

Erdi, das wäre doch was für Dich?


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juni 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Den besten Radschinken der Insel hat aber noch keiner gezeigt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 298590



Erdi01, post: 12056373, member: 19173"]Den besten Radschinken der Insel hat aber noch keiner gezeigt 

Anhang anzeigen 298590[/QUOTE]
Schickes Foto.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juni 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Erdi, das wäre doch was für Dich?


Bestimmt nicht Speedskater,da fehlt die Lefty.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Juni 2014)

[/QUOTE]

wie GEIL ist das denn  Wo steht das Haus, wo kann ich das abmontieren 

Sonntag wird wohl voll im Taunus, der Eppstein Marathon findet auch statt!

@Speedskater, Gibt's auch einen Treffpunkt zum späteren Zeitpunkt an der Hohemark?

@Bikeholic, Du hast auch noch so ein "Schinken" in rot aufgenommen  Mußt Du auch mal zeigen ...


----------



## Speedskater (13. Juni 2014)

@Erdi, ich denke ca. 11:15 Uhr an der Saalburg (Fußgängerbrücke) wäre noch eine Einstiegsmöglichkeit, oder ca. 12:30 auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Juni 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Erdi, das wäre doch was für Dich?



Geiles Vordach!

Hhhmm, wenn ich ein bis zwei Räder ausmustere sobald ich bei Herrn Nicolai ein Brüderchen fürs Helius erwerbe, könnte ich die Rahmen auch als Halter für ne Terrassenüberdachung verwenden lassen. Mal sehen...

@m2000:
Freue mich schon aufs nächste Mal auf der entspannten Insel!


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Juni 2014)

Wer einige Bilder vom Urlaub sehen möchte schaut bitte ins Album: (Gormera 2014)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. Juni 2014)

@Bikeholic, auch schöne Bilder  Und Du hast sogar den gomerischen November aufgenommen. Meine Kamera hatte sich geweigert 

Ich komme morgen nicht in den Taunus, ich habe mich für die andere Richtung entschieden und mich mit Lupo in Mömlingen verabredet. Allen viel Spaßßß


----------



## m2000 (14. Juni 2014)

@Bikeholic wer ist denn der schicke Kerl? 
Btw. freu mich auch auf Eueren nächsten Besuch. 
Habe heute den Lomo de cochino versucht. S3+ bis S4 mit Geröll. Geht mal garnich.
Auch nicht mit aufräumen


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juni 2014)

Tja, kannste mal sehen, trotz des alten Trikots!

@Speedskater:
War ne schicke Felditour gestern. Reichenbach endlich mal trocken, statt "Bach". Allerdings war ich nach 1900 HM, 104 km und 7:21 h reiner Fahrzeit sowas von platt. Irgendwann fehlt mir einfach die Kraft und die Kondition um noch vernünftig rumpelige Trails runterzufahren. Aber am schlimmsten waren dann die letzten 55 HM von Niederdorfelden auf die Hohe Straße hoch, um von dort aus runter nach Bischem rollen zu können. Die haben echt weh getan.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juni 2014)

Für die Nächste Taunus-Tour fallen mir sicher noch paar Schweinerein ein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Für die Nächste Taunus-Tour fallen mir sicher noch paar Schweinerein ein.



Da zweifle ich keine Minute dran.

Schönen Urlaub in Saalbach und viel Spass auf der X-Line!


----------



## x-rossi (18. Juni 2014)

wer fährt nach saalbach? ich empfehle die auffahrt zum westgipfel, von dem aus es dann auch zum hackelbergtrail geht. zum westgipfel kommt man, wenn man auf dem ostgipfel aus dem schattberg express aussteigt und dann nicht rechts rein auf die x-line einbiegt sondern geradeaus auf den nächsten gipfel zufährt. ist

echt steil. 33% meint mein garmin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juni 2014)

Herr Speedskater hat ne Jokercard. Mal sehen ob er sie nutzt, oder doch selbst hochkurbelt. Zuzutrauen wäre es ihm ja....


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juni 2014)

wenn er den hackelberg-trail fahren möchte, *muss* er zum westgipfel fahren oder schieben. dort fährt keine bahn hoch 

@Speedskater: falls es dir möglich ist, fahre auch in saalbach mit der kohlmaisbahn auf den kohlmaiskopf und von dort aus 9 km auf dem höhenweg richtung leogang. kurz vor leogang (großer asitz) kannst du linker seite top in der kupferpfanne pausieren. geh in der kupferpfanne unbedingt mal wasser lassen


----------



## x-rossi (19. Juni 2014)

PS: vergiss die big-5-challenge. die ist total gehypt.

und den besten kaiserschmarrn meines lebens habe ich im spielberghaus gegessen. alter schwede, war der lecker!

wenn du coole trails abseits des mainstreams fahren möchtest, frage in den bike'n'soul shops nach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Juni 2014)

moin moin,

nachdem wir gestern um 11:00 Uhr hier aufgeschlagen sind, haben wir erst mal unser Zimmer bezogen und die Räder wieder in die Bikes geschraubt. Da unser Hotel nur 100m vom Lift entfernt ist, habe ich mal die Joker Card getestet und bin 2 mal Blue Line und 3 mal Pro Line runtergeschraddelt.
Heute steht Hackelberg Trail auf dem Programm. 

Wenn es eine Seilbahn gibt wird die natürlich verwentet.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juni 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> moin moin,
> 
> nachdem wir gestern um 11:00 Uhr hier aufgeschlagen sind, haben wir erst mal unser Zimmer bezogen und die Räder wieder in die Bikes geschraubt. Da unser Hotel nur 100m vom Lift entfernt ist, habe ich mal die Joker Card getestet und bin 2 mal Blue Line und 3 mal Pro Line runtergeschraddelt.
> Heute steht Hackelberg Trail auf dem Programm.
> ...



Wir freuen uns auf Bilder und Videos. ;-)


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juni 2014)

Oh ja. Und den großen Asitz kennen wir auch. Da waren wir letzten Sommer oben.


----------



## LimitedEdition (22. Juni 2014)

Erdi, ich habe den Haken gefunden:






Nachdem man mit dem Schattberg-Express gefahren ist, muss man noch 15 - 20 Minuten das Rad hochschieben, um den Hackelbergtrail fahren zu können. Auf dem Foto kommt es nicht wirklich rüber, wie steil es bergauf geht. Allein heute musste ich 2x schieben!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2014)

Nachdem es am Freitag nur geschifft hat haben wir den Tag in der Therme verbracht.
Am Samstag waren die Trails dann noch etwas matscheliig, da sind wir den Hackelberg-Trail und Buchegg-Trail, den Panorama-Trail und die Milka-Line gefahren. Da noch bissel Zeit war bin ich dann mit Jörg noch 2 mal die Pro-Line gefahren.
Heute bin ich einmal X-Line komplett und einmal bis zur Mittelstation runtergeschraddelt. Um ca. 12:00 Uhr habe ich mich dann mit Barbara am Schattberg getoffen und wir sind noch 2 mal den Hackelberg- und Buchegg-Trail gefahren. Da der Schattberg X-press nur Gestern und Heute in Betrieb war und dann erst wieder ab dem 28.06., mussten wir das ausnutzen.


----------



## x-rossi (22. Juni 2014)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> Nachdem man mit dem Schattberg-Express gefahren ist, muss man noch 15 - 20 Minuten das Rad hochschieben, um den Hackelbergtrail fahren zu können. Auf dem Foto kommt es nicht wirklich rüber, wie steil es bergauf geht. Allein heute musste ich 2x schieben!!!


sehr schönes foto 

aber 15- 20 minuten? doch nur das markierte kleine teilstück ist der teil, wo die meisten dann absteigen. das stück bis dahin ist doch relativ flach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Juni 2014)

Ja, der Rest ist fahrbar.
90% scheiben die komplette Strecke, weil sie mit 16 kg + Bikes mit unzureichender Übersetztung unterwegs sind.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juni 2014)

Auch egal, für ne schöne Abfahrt schiebe ich doch gerne mal 17,3 kg hoch.

Also ich denke ich muss da mal hin und die fette Sau ausführen, bevor ich sie und das 1/40 für ein Pinionbike schlachte.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2014)

Neues Thema:

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Erdi!
Hat es was Schönes für oder mit dem hohen C gegeben?


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2014)

Alles Gute Erdi.


----------



## Lupo (27. Juni 2014)

...auch von mir noch  erdi!!


----------



## Mugendriver (27. Juni 2014)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Neues Thema:
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Erdi!
> Hat es was Schönes für oder mit dem hohen C gegeben?



Moin, und danke für die Glückwünsche!

Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich die neuen Laufradgrößen klasse finde ... es gibt anscheinend genug, die meinen da mit machen zu müssen . Find ich gut, da fallen 26" Schmankerl für mich ab. Und in der Tat das kam an meinen Geburtstag an. Und zu einem Kurs, da bekomme ich nicht mal EINE Nabe für  Ich sage nur: Cannonball, Kong, CX-Ray, NoTubes Alpine = 1272g

Ein Hacken hat's jetzt im Nachgang. Die Kong ist für X12, brauche aber QR. Dachte eigentlich kein Problem, einfach wie z.B. bei DT die Endkappen abziehen und neue Passende drauf. Ja von wegen ... bei Tune braucht's gleich ne neue Achse, die man aus der Nabe aus- und wieder eintreiben darf Das haben Andere besser gelöst!

EGAL, trotzdem ein geiler LRS


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2014)

Ach so, ein Satz gebrauchter Schwalbe Reifen Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph in 26" 2,25 mit noch ordentlich Profil lag auch noch bei. Wer Verwendung für hat, darf sich die gern abholen. Bei mir kommen die auf kein Rad, die werden sonst entsorgt.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2014)

doppel post


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2014)

Schöner LRS, tia, und Tune weiß schon, wie sie noch etwas mehr Geschäft machen können...

Oh Gott die Reifen, nee, ich bin schon fleißig dabei, alles was noch Schwalbe und Maxxis heißt abzufahren um endlich bei allen Rädern Contis aufziehen zu können (wobei ich auch Kenda nicht schlecht finde, hatten welche auf Gomera, funzen gut). Bin halt manchmal doch ein Sparbrötchen, Reifen die noch in Ordnung sind kann ich nicht einfach so runterwerfen, auch wenn die Performance nicht so toll ist. Aber nochmal "neue" dazu, nee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2014)

Was hast Du gegen Schwalbe? Ich finde die eigentlich ganz gut, vor allen lassen sie sich problemlos mit Milch aufziehen. Die gezeigten waren auch so montiert, haben für mich nur die falsche Größe. Einzig auf meinem Jekyll habe ich 2,25 drauf, aber keine Racing Raplh.

Tja und Tune, da die sonst üblichen Verdächtigen keine passende Achse vorrätig haben und somit ein schneller Austausch eh nicht ist, werde ich das LR wohl direkt zu Tune schicken. Sollen die selber die Achse da raus- und reinhämmern. Das Werkzeug dazu habe ich ja auch nicht und habe auch nicht vor jetzt wöchentlich eine Tuneachse zu tauschen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Was hast Du gegen Schwalbe?



Nichts wirksames, nee Spass beiseite. Bei den Preisen, die Schwalbe und Maxxis für ihre hochwertigen Reifen Made in Taiwan aufrufen, krieg ich bei Conti mindestens genauso gute, aber Made in Germany. Und da kaufe ich dann lieber einheimische Schläppchen. Bei Kenda sieht es anders aus. Die kosten nur die Hälfte, bei gleich guter Performance. Das ist dann ein Argument für den Fernostschrumps.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juli 2014)

Am Sonntag findet bei hinreichend gutem Wetter das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab statt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10981

Mitfahrer willkommen


----------



## Mugendriver (1. Juli 2014)

Viel Spaß schon mal für Sonntag 
bei mir dauert es leider noch 7 Wochen bis ich wieder auf's MTB darf


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Juli 2014)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Mugendriver (2. Juli 2014)

Dankeschön. 

Seit 8 Wochen darf ich schon nicht fahren, Daumen Verletzung. Sehr traurig, bis ich wieder fahren kann sind alle Termine schon rum


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juli 2014)

Einfach freihändig fahren!
Tschuldigung, der musste jetzt sein.


----------



## Mugendriver (2. Juli 2014)

Schon gut, damit hab ich gerechnet 
Ist für September schon was geplant, ich weiß dauert noch aber vlt hat doch jmd einen Vorschlag


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2014)

@Erdi: Das Wetter war heute doch OK!?

@Speedskater: Bist Du morgen am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juli 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Das Wetter war heute doch OK!?
> 
> @Speedskater: Bist Du morgen am Start?


ja hätte schlimmer sein können. Mittag in eulbach draußen sogar in der sonne gesessen. Nachmittag in irgendeinem Kaffee den Schauer ausgesessen. Ansonsten nur ein paar streifschüsse. Also eigentlich gar nicht nass geworden. Jetzt liege ich hier in Eberhard am neckar. Morgen geht's dann wieder durch den odenwald zurück.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juli 2014)

Was ist übers Wochenende auf RheinMain passiert 

http://digg.com/video/leaked-star-wars-filmset-footage-will-fool-no-one


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juli 2014)

Was seht am Sonntag auf dem Programm??


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2014)

Das Wetter soll doch wohl grenzwertig werden. Ich entscheide morgen früh.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Juli 2014)

Ich werde Morgen früh auch erst mal den keinen grünen Kerl im Glas beobachten.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Juli 2014)

... pass nur auf das er nicht ertrinkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde Morgen früh auch erst mal den keinen grünen Kerl im Glas beobachten.



Hättest Du ihm mal den Hals rumgedreht...


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juli 2014)

nee, lass mal der kann ja auch nix dazu.

Heute kam ein Paket, mit ein paar Teilen für mein neues Bike.
Der Race Face Atlas 35/65 Vorbau und der Race Face Next 760/35 Lenker sind echt fett.
Die Hope Pro 2 Evo Trial muss noch auf X12 umgebaut werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2014)

Fotos!

Ich hoffe echt, dass die Herrschaften, wenn ich Pinionmäßig zuschlage, schon soweit sind, dass Gates statt Kette geht.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juli 2014)

gates gayt nur am HT


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2014)

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Das Foto hab ich bei LB Jörg geklaut, er hatte gerade im Nicolai-Fred den Aufbau ein wenig dokumentiert:





Mal sehen, wo die Entwicklung noch hingeht.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juli 2014)

Das Effigear hat leider nur 9 Gänge mit 440% (Rohloff 526%, Pinion 636%), da fehlen je nach Übersetzung entweder oben oder unten 2-3 Gänge.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Juli 2014)

Ich lese von neuen Teilen, Pinion etc. und sehe hier glaub ein Alutech Fanes ... was passiert hier ???



Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
> Das Foto hab ich bei LB Jörg geklaut, er hatte gerade im Nicolai-Fred den Aufbau ein wenig dokumentiert:
> 
> 
> ...



Für Cannondale kann ich Dir das beantworten. Die haben bereits 1998 mit irgendwelchen "Getrieben" rumgekaspert um's dann sein zu lassen. Die werden schon gewusst haben warum  Aber ich muss schon zugeben, das da oben sieht schon eleganter aus, das würde sogar ich mir mal genauer betrachten wenn's denn live vor mir stünde


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2014)

@Erdi, das Getriebezeug ist nix für Dich, das ist viiieeel zu schwer. 
Oben auf dem Bild ist ein Nicolai ION 16 mit Effigear 9 Gang Getriebe, ist auch ein interessantes Konzept, aber eben nur mit 9 Gängen.
Wenn mein Rahmen da ist gibts Bilder.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2014)

Aber es zeigt, dass bei nem Fully Gates möglich ist. Und so hoffe ich, dass es in nicht allzu langer Zukunft auch möglich ist, Pinion mit Gates in nem Fully zu verbauen. Ansonsten muss ich halt doch Kette fahren. Wie gesagt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.
Wobei so ein Effigear..., wer braucht schon die oberen 2-3 Gänge? Seufz, der Trend geht mal wieder zum Zweitrad.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Erdi, das Getriebezeug ist nix für Dich, das ist viiieeel zu schwer.


Da hast Du recht, das einzige was hier vieeeel zu schwer sein darf bin ICH 

*Was Anderes: *Samstag ist Bullenhitze angesagt, d.h. angenehme Nachttemperaturen! Also der richtige Zeitpunkt für den alljährlichen Sommer N8Ride. Ich dachte an den Klassiker: Langener Waldsee, Airport, Ffm City. Evtl. mit kleinem Mitternachtssnack und/oder -schluck in Ffm. Da wird ja wohl genug Openair stattfinden. Start in Dietzenbach Samstag Abend 21:30. Wer kommt mit ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2014)

Das wäre ne Option, da ich Samstag arbeite und Sonntag das Wetter nicht so prall werden soll. Da komme ich am WE wenigstens einmal aufs Rad.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Juli 2014)

Gibt es noch andere Pläne oder Vorschläge für das WE?

Ob ich mich nachts motivieren kann bleibt abzuwarten, denn ich mag Hitze und auch Tageslicht.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Juli 2014)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag einen Ausritt unternehmen, Taunus wäre nett.

Zu dem Thema Pinion und Gates am Fully: Das wird wohl nix. Beim Effigear ist das Lager der Schwinge auf dem Lager der Abtriebswelle angeordnet. Das ist bei dem Pinion Getriebe so nicht realisierbar.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2014)

23 Grad morgen um 23 Uhr ist mir Hitze genung! Da schaue ich übern Tag lieber F1 oder TdF im kühlen Wohnzimmer. Außerdem will Wilma ein halbes Jahr nach Upgrade endlich mal zeigen was sie kann  Also bei mir bleibt's bei N8Ride. 

Mitfahrerinnen willkommen ... OK, Mitfahrer auch


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Juli 2014)

Speedskater meine Bremse hat jetzt hat den Geist aufgegeben und der Druckpunkt ist komplett im Eimer. Muß erst mal neue Bremsbeläge organisieren und dann zum entlüften, damit der Bock dann alpentauglich wird.

Mit der Rennfräse werde ich vermutlich keinen Feldberg ins Visier nehmen. Das ist dann für mich dann nur begrenzter Spaß.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2014)

Stell`dich nicht so an. Wie war das, als ich anfing über mehr Federweg nachzudenken: "was willst du damit, ich fahr alles mit 100 mm".

Wie sich die Zeiten ändern....

Ich tät dir ja mein 1/40 leihen. Wenn du mit Speedhub, richtig montieren Bremsen und etwas kuffiger Sitzposition klarkommst..., ich nehm dann das Helius mit 120 mm.

Dein Rocky sieht übrigens schon ganz gut aus. Habs gestern mal in Augenschein genommen.


----------



## BlackTrek (19. Juli 2014)

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von uns: Wir sind heute ein bisschen um die Barbarossaquelle gefahren und haben dabei Ulrichs neues Bike ausgetestet. Und ja, es war ziemlich heiss...


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juli 2014)

Da hätten wir uns über den Weg fahren können!


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juli 2014)

Na, da hat doch mal Einer Geschmack bei der Radwahl bewiesen  Ich war auch mit meinem Scalpel unterwegs allerdings nur mit 26" und bei angenehmen Temperaturen. Noch NIE, nicht mal am Tag, mehr Leute am Main gesehen wie heute Nacht. Und alle haben sich mit mir über Wilma gefreut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horstelix (22. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema Pinion und Gates am Fully: Das wird wohl nix. Beim Effigear ist das Lager Schinge auf dem Lager der Abtriebswelle angeordnet. Das ist bei dem Pinion Getriebe so nicht realisierbar.



Doch, mit Antriebsschwinge gehts:
http://www.mi-tech.de/bikes/epsylon.htm
http://www.twentynineinches-de.com/2013/05/02/mitech-epsilon-fully-testzusammenfassung/


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Links. Habe es mir angesehen, ist schon interessant, aber leider nichts für mich.
Zu wenig Federweg und falsche Laufradgröße. Und für meine Zwergengröße nur als Maßanfertigung, ok, das ist nicht so schlimm, dass muss ich bei Nicolai und Alutech auch, aber da bewegt es sich im 2-3 cm-Bereich, hier sind es schon 10 cm die das Oberrohr und 4 cm die das Sattelrohr schrumpfen müsste. Da würden dann von den 120 mm Federweg warscheinlich nur noch 100 mm übrig bleiben. Ich will aber auf alle Fälle mind. 160 mm Federweg und auch die 26 Zoll Söckchen sind ein Muß. Bei meiner Rahmengröße sieht das sonst aus wie Hollandrad, außerdem geht Federweg verloren.

Ich fahr jetzt erst mal meine Rohlöffer weiter.


----------



## Horstelix (22. Juli 2014)

Servus,

hast bei Cheetah schon geschaut? Ist preislich meiner Meinung nach die günstigste Möglichkeit, ein Pinion-Bike zu kriegen.
Bei Nicolai und Alutech hätte ich für ein Rahmenset mit Pinion und Dämpfer genauso viel hingelegt wie für das Cheetah als Komplettbike mit guter Ausstattung.

Rohloff ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache, bin ich die letzten Jahre auch gefahren.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Juli 2014)

Gerade eben. Nee, passt nicht. Oberrohre generell zu lang, sogar bei der Ladiesausführung in XS. Dafür dort das Sattelrohr zu kurz, in S bei den Herren wieder zu lang. Ich hab schon ein Alutech und ein Nicolai als Maßanfertigung daheim stehen, halt mit Rohloff, und bin, was das Fahrverhalten angeht, sehr zufrieden mit beiden. Daher wird es bei Pinion es einer von beiden Herstellern werden, der Preis ist nicht so ausschlaggebend. Nicolai gefällt mir von der Optik am besten, ich steh auf den gradlinigen Maschinenbau. Das Fanes ist, im Gegenzug zu meiner alten Wildsau, von der Optik schon mehr Mainstream, da weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das wirklich will. Werde es aber demnächst, wenn auch in unpassender Größe, probefahren.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juli 2014)

So,  nachdem meine Elexier 5 neue Bremsklötze bekam, und entlüftet wurde, verlor sie beim auf das Hinterrad stellen mehrfach den Druckpunkt und hatte jedes mal wieder Luft beim entlüften.  Jetzt wusste auch der Fahrradladen nicht mehr weiter und bin gespannt, wie das Probleme gelöst wird. Jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt?

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, mir fehlt mein Allmountain und damit ist steinigeres Gelände erst mal hinfällig.


Was steht bei Euch denn so auf dem WE-Plan?


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2014)

ich hatte so was mal bei der Elixir R, da war der O-Ring vom geber defekt. Da hat der Geber keinen Druck mehr aufgebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Juli 2014)

Hm, die Vermutung hatten sie vor ein paar Wochen bei meiner auch. Nachdem der Geber repariert war, trat das Problem weiter auf. Dann wurde der Geber getauscht, immer noch das Gleiche. Zum Schluss wurde sie eingeschickt, Avid konnte das Problem auch nicht lösen und so schickten sie ne komplett neue 5er. Naja, etwas andere Optik, aber was soll es. Geschenktem Gaul.... Beim 1/40 ist es mir egal, das ist eh nur das Butter-und-Brot-Radl.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2014)

Der Geber der Elixir R und Elixir 5 ist vom Aufbau gleich. Nachdem Ich den O-Ring getauscht hatte, war der neue auch sehr schnell wieder zerbröselt. Das lag an einem Grat im Geber, nachdem ich den Grat wegpoliert hatte ist Ruhe und die Bremse macht was sie soll.
Ich habe damals für die nächsten hundert Jahre O-Ringe gekauft (4 Cent/O-Ring, Mindestbestellwert 2,50 Euro) soll ich mir das mal anschaun?

Ich würde gerne am Sonntag eine Runde durch den Taunus drehen und freue mich über Mitradler.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Mugendriver (26. Juli 2014)

@Bikeholic, das Problem hatte ich damals einen Tag vor dem Keiler Marathon, bei meiner Elixier 3. Nach stundenlangem entlüften und verstellen des Druckpunktes, der lag mittlerweile dann zwischen direkt am Lenker und ganz weit weg , haben den Schlauch gewechselt und dann gings auf einmal.  
Hab jetzt die XT am Bike, sehr zufrieden damit. Die 3er fliegt jetzt im Keller rum, mal schauen was ich mit der mache  aber dauert noch 4 Wochen bis ich wieder ins richtige Gelände darf.

@Erdi ich hoffe dass das Wetter noch ein paar Wochen hält und warm bleibt, wäre gerne bei der Nachtfahrt dabei gewesen.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2014)

Ich werde am Sonntag um 10:00 Uhr bei mir starten und über Burgholzhausen (ca. 10:40 Sandelmühlweg) in den Taunus raden.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> So,  nachdem meine Elexier 5 neue Bremsklötze bekam, und entlüftet wurde, verlor sie beim auf das Hinterrad stellen mehrfach den Druckpunkt und hatte jedes mal wieder Luft beim entlüften.  Jetzt wusste auch der Fahrradladen nicht mehr weiter und bin gespannt, wie das Probleme gelöst wird. Jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt?
> 
> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn, mir fehlt mein Allmountain und damit ist steinigeres Gelände erst mal hinfällig.
> 
> ...



Weg mit dem Müll... Abgesehen von evtl. wirklich defekten Dichtungen ist das "versteckte" Luft im Ausgleichsbehälter. Die Elixir mit ihrem integrierten Ausgleichsbehälter UND Druckpunktverstellung in einem ist für mich nahe der Fehlkonstruktion. Versuche den Ausgleichsbehälter mal RESTLOS zu befüllen und zu entlüften. Ein Fackelzug von Überdruck und Unterdruck ohne gleichen  Du denkst OK, passt. Einmal Rad rechts oder linksrum hingelegt und der Druckpunkt ist, je nachdem wieviel von der versteckten Luft plötzlich freigegeben wird, ganz woanders oder eben weg   

Eine Juicy Ultimate liegt schon in meiner RIP-Kiste und die Elixir CR wird auch bald bei liegen. Habe schon ne Marta letzten Baujahres hier liegen, die anstelle auf's Jekyll kommt, sobald ich mal Lust habe umzurüsten. Sorglos Scheibenbremsen gibt's eh nur von Shimano und mit Abstrichen von Magura, wie eben die letzte Marta. Die aktuellen MT's sind was Entlüftung angeht auch schon wieder mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Aber Scheibenbremsen sind für mich am WE eh kein Thema, Renner ist angesagt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2014)

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte:

Hier der Fackelzug bei der Elixir:





Zum Vergleich: So einfach kann's sein und ist es auch wirklich. 
Einfach eine komplette Spritzenfüllung durchgejagt und GUT.


----------



## x-rossi (26. Juli 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Jemand schon mal ähnliches erlebt?


die aktuellen elixirs ab 2012 reichen qualitativ nicht an die modelle vor 2012 heran.

als ich 2012 ein neues rad kaufte, war an diesem ab werk eine slx verbaut. ich ließ sie gegen eine elixir 5 tauschen (fehler!), weil ich literweise DOT habe und wirklich nie probleme mit meinem elixirs hatte (elixir CR und R vor 2012). das entlüften der elixirs machte mir auch nie probleme. pro sattel und hebel war das eine sache von 5 minuten. der druckpunkt war immer stabil. egal, wie herum das rad auch gelegt, geworfen oder bewegt wurde. entlüften musste ich 1x alle 1-2jahre. gehalten hats also auch ewig. sogar die elixir R am ganzjahres stadtrad lief ohne macken.

dann also die neue elilxir 5 (ehemals R vor 2012) am neu gekauften rad. der druckpunkt an der vorderen bremse war quasi nie vorhanden. egal wie ich entlüftet habe. sie wurde eingeschickt. ob was an ihr getan wurde, weiß ich nicht. denn zwischenzeitlich habe ich mein altes pitch verkauft und die dort verbaute elixir cr an das neue geschraubt. nur die vordere bremse. ich bin ja faul! so fuhr ich also seit 1,5 jahren herum. vorne elixir cr (< 2012), hinten elixir 5 (> 2012).

vergangene woche, dolomiten, 7te und letzte etappe, start auf 2.000 meter höhe von der hütte fodara, verlief gleich eine 3 kilometer lange und 500 tiefenmeter fordernde serpentinenabfahrt mit durchschnittlich 30% gefälle. ich habe schwein gehabt.

kurz nach der drittletzten serpentine gab ich nochmal gas, bekam aber keinen soliden druckpunkt auf die hintere elixir 5. mit leichten geschwindigkeitsüberschuss habe ich mich durch die nächste kurve gerettet. was ist passiert?






wir hatten auch einen großen, dünnen marathon-italiener dabei, dessen vordere elixir im verlauf der 7ten etappe ebenfalls aufgab.

für mich sind die elixirs (eigentlich schon seit letztem jahr) gestorben. wäre ich nicht so faul, hätte ich schon im neujahr auf die XT gewechselt. manchmal ist es ganz ok, faul zu sein. deswegen kommt an mein rad jetzt auch keine XT mehr. die dolomiten haben es mir gezeigt. ich bau jetzt eine ZEE dran. nur ein paar gramm schwerer, als die XT.

sicher nichts für gewichtsfetischisten. nur habe ich nichts vom leichtgewicht, wenn ich nicht schnell abfahren kann und bremsen darf, wann, wo und wie ich will.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2014)

Meine 2011er Elixir 9 mach keinen Ärger, nur in Saalbach hätte ich mir bissel mehr Bremsleistung gewünscht. Die gesinterten Beläge mit 2 Kolben sind für Saalbach grenzwertig, deshalb bekommt das neue Bike eine Elixir 9 Trail, 4 Kolbenbremse mit organischen Belägen.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2014)

Das Bild zeigt schön den springenden Punkt, das hüpfende Komma bei den Elixiren. Rechts vom Geberkolben ist das "versteckte Luftvolumen". Wenn die Druckpunktverstellung nicht exakt zurück an Anschlag gebracht wird oder nicht mehr gebracht werden kann, weil etwas verklemmt, die Dichtungen etwas gequollen sind oder es schlichtweg beim entlüften vergessen wurde, haste garantiert irgendwann Spaßßß! Denn wie das oben schön zu sehen ist, ist bei der zum entlüften FALSCHES!!! Kolbenstellung auch erstmal alles OK und fühlt sich gut an. Und Du kannst hier entlüften soviel und sooft Du willst, an das Luftvolumen hinter dem Kolben kommst Du nicht ran. Doch aus irgendwelchen Gründen, seih es das Du die Druckpunktverstellung benutzt, die Dichtungen nachlassen oder was auch immer, irgendwann findet die Luft den Weg ins System. 

@Speedskater, für mich käme bei Deinem Aufbau nur die Saint in Frage.

@Bikeholic, eigentlich Renner morgen bei mir. Oder Du überzeugst mich von irgendeinem kulinarischen Höhepunkt (Engländer?, Wiesbütt?, oder was weiß ich?) dehn Du morgen vorhast anzusteuern


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2014)

Das ist der Aufbau der Elixir R, auf dem Bild ist keine Druckpunktverstellung zu erkennen. Die Elixir R hat nur eine Griffweiteneinstellung.
Der Kolben muss in den Bereich zurück gezogen werden wo die konische Bohrung größer ist als der O-Ring dann klappts auch mit der Entlüftung.
Deshalb seht in der Anleitung zum Entlüften drinne, dass man den Bremshebel vom Lenker weg drücken soll.

nee, die Saint ist hässlich und passt farblich schon mal garnicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das ist der Aufbau der Elixir R, auf dem Bild ist keine Druckpunktverstellung zu erkennen. Die Elixir R hat nur eine Griffweiteneinstellung.
> Der Kolben muss in den Bereich zurück gezogen werden wo die konische Bohrung größer ist als der O-Ring dann klappts auch mit der Entlüftung.
> Deshalb seht in der Anleitung zum Entlüften drinne, dass man den Bremshebel vom Lenker weg drücken soll.



Ja hast recht. Gab halt kein "Röntgenbild" einer CR  An der Umschreibung ändert sich trotzdem nix. 

Die Aussage dieses Users unterschreibe ich und mindestens 50% aller weiteren Elixirfahrer. Oder anders gesagt die Hälfte aller Elixir sind besonders schlechte Exemplare. Nicht ohne Grund wurden und werden immer noch viele Exemplare durch Sram stillschweigend ausgetauscht. Bei meiner stünde jetzt wieder Belagswechel an und ja ich muß(te) auch immer Flüssigkeit ablassen damit sich die Nehmerkolben in die Ausgangsstellung drücken ließen. Warum? Keine Ahnung! Und ist der Geberkolben überhaupt jemals zurück in die Ausgangsposition? Auch keine Ahnung, habe ja kein "Röntgenmodell" und erst recht kein Bock die auseinander zu nehmen. Und dann natürlich anschließend wieder der Fackellauf des Entlüftens  Ne ne, Elixir und ich werden in diesem Leben keine Freunde mehr. Bevor ich jetzt wieder den Belag wechsel, wechsel ich lieber die ganze Bremse. Und damit ist mein letzter Satz zu dem Thema gleich meinem ersten ... *Weg mit dem Müll* 

_Hallo CR Fahrer

Ich bin jetzt 3 Jahre eine CR von etwa 2009 gefahren und hatte eigentlich die ganze Zeit nur Ärger.
Die Belagnachstellung funktioniert nicht -> neue Kolben und Kolbendichtungen, trotzdem funktioniert es nicht.
Schmatzen am Hebel und immer wieder Luft -> neue Hebelinnereien und trotzdem Probleme.
Entlüften ist eigentlich kein Problem, es gibt genug gute Anleitungen und mit etwas Geschick geht es dann auch.
Zuletzt hatte ich beim Belagwechsel wieder mal das Problem, dass das Zurückdrücken der Kolben nur mit Ablassen von etwas Flüssigkeit geht.
So ist aber zuwenig Flüssigkeit drin, sodass in gewissen Lagen des Fahrrads (wenn man es bei der Pause mal seitlich hinlegt) wieder Luft drin ist. Und nachdem das anfängliche Schleifen der neuen Beläge endlich weg war, funktioniert die Nachstellung wieder nicht.
Aus meiner Sicht ist die Taperbore Technologie absoluter Schwachsinn und wird nicht umsonst ersetzt. Möglich ist allerdings auch, dass mein Exemplar besonders schlecht war, trotz zuletzt fast komplett neuer Innereien.
Meine Lösung ist nun XT fahren und schauen, ob die auf Dauer besser funktioniert.

Gruß_


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Ratschläge. Habe den Bock erstmal beim Händler gelassen, komme aber gerne später auf das Serviceangebot zurück, falls es notwendig werden sollte. Danke schon mal im voraus.

Also Taunus wird bei mir nix Armin. Wie Du immer sagst: "Federweg ist nur mit noch mehr Federweg zu ersetzen"! ... und Federweg (mein Allmountain) benötigt erst mal wieder Bremskraft.

@Erdi01: Wir werden morgen wohl um den Franzosenkopf fahren und später einen Einkehrschwung am Fernblick vollziehen. Lecker Essen und Drinks vorausgesetzt. Falls also Du oder sonstwer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, bitte um Rückmeldung.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi01: Wir werden morgen wohl um den Franzosenkopf fahren und später einen Einkehrschwung am Fernblick vollziehen. Lecker Essen und Drinks vorausgesetzt. Falls also Du oder sonstwer Lust hat sich anzuschließen, bitte um Rückmeldung.



Fernblick  war ich gefühlte Jahrzehnte nicht mehr. Das ist mir Grund genug den Renner stehen zu lassen  Jetzt bitte noch vernünftige Startzeit so ab 10:00


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juli 2014)

10:00 Uhr selbe Stelle  unter der Hellentalbrücke.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Juli 2014)

Perfekt  Bis morgen ...


----------



## jazzist (27. Juli 2014)

Servus, ich bin Neu-Frankfurter und würde mich Euch gerne kurzfristig anschliessen. Ist das möglich? Treffpunkt unter der Brücke mit dem MTB? wo genau? Wäre cool, wenn das klappt, werden dann so 100 km Hanau - Franzosenblick und zurück?


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juli 2014)

Treffpunkt in Hanau / Steinheim auf dem Mainradweg bzw auf dem Parkplatz unter der Hellentalbrücke (unter der B43a).

Angepeilt sind ca. 100Km

Gruß


----------



## jazzist (27. Juli 2014)

Dann bis gleich


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (28. Juli 2014)

War eine schöne Taunus-Tour mit 82 km und 1870 hm, wir haben alle Highlights an Feldberg und Altkönig mitgenommen .
Am X-Trail waren Havester unterwegs. grrrrr


----------



## x-rossi (28. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ... Havester ...



dimb.de/facebook - open trails: https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/588123001309347


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juli 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> War eine schöne Taunus-Tour mit 82 km und 1870 hm, wir haben alle Highlights an Feldberg und Altkönig mitgenommen .
> Am X-Trail waren Havester unterwegs. grrrrr



Wir hatten nur 81 km und 1280 HM und eine ausgiebige Pause auf dem Fernblick. Das Weizenbier ist glatt verdunstet. Und mein Dakota 20 (gebraucht gekauft) funktioniert gut. Der AC kann also kommen.


----------



## sebastian09 (1. August 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin neu in Frankfurt und suche ein paar Leute für Touren im Taunus. Bis jetzt war ich rund um den Altkönig und Feldberg unterwegs. Am liebsten Trails bergauf und bergab . Würde mich selber eher als Allmountain/Enduro Fahrer bezeichnen, fahre aber auch gerne Touren.

Ich hätte diesen Samstag und Sonntag Zeit zum Fahren, also wenn jemand spontan Lust hat eine Runde zu drehen, einfach bei mir melden.

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2014)

Moin Sebastian,
ich denke, ich werde am Sonntag eine Tour durch den Taunus machen.
Wer kommt noch mit?
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. August 2014)

Och, ja. Mal sehen, im Biergarten in Schönbusch ist nämlich Konzert angesagt. Wenn ich mich für die harte Nummer entscheide, dann allerdings mit dem Helius und damit etwas weniger Federweg. Für die Sau seid ihr mir zu fit. Da kurbel ich mir nen Wolf bergauf und kann trotzdem nicht dran bleiben, bzw. muss schieben. Höchstens mit Shuttle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (2. August 2014)

Bei eine Tour durch den Taunus, sag ich nicht nein und würde mitkommen. Es müssen ja nicht gleich wieder 82km und 1870Hm sein, aber so die Richtung passt. Hauptsache flowig und verblockt dort oder dort lang ;-).

Gruß Michi


----------



## properzel (2. August 2014)

Oh yup.  Morgen koennte bei mir auch passen.

Steht denn schon fest wo Treffpunkt ist und wann?


----------



## Bikeholic (2. August 2014)

Bin morgen raus. Erkältung im Anmarsch und mein Allmountain ist noch defekt. Avid 5 wird jetzt erst mal offiziell eingesendet, dann wird sich zeigen wie es weiter geht. Falls mir Kosten entstehen, wird Avid gegen den Japanschrumps von Shimano ausgetauscht und eine schöne XT mit Kühlrippen auf den Bremsklötzen angeschafft. Wollte eigentlich auch die dazugehörige Scheibe mit Kühlungsrippen besorgen, doch ein Erfahrungsbericht, bei dem auf dem Megavalanche das Alu-Zwischenteil geschmolzen sein soll, hält mich erst mal ab.


----------



## x-rossi (2. August 2014)

4-kolben shimano zee mit den normalen slx-scheiben (sm rt-66 für 13 €) bremst mehr als vorbildlich. wenn du öfter mit dem bike in den alpen bist, nimm eine 4-kolben bremse. 4-kolben bremsen verzögern nicht nur. sie bremsen wirklich. den geringen mehrpreis zur xt vergisst du schneller, als du jetzt glauben magst. das mehrgewicht von 15 gramm ist nicht der rede wert.


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2014)

Ich werde morgen um 10:00 Uhr Richtung Taunus starten.
Um 10:40 Uhr Sandelmühlweg zwischen Friedrichsdorf und Köppern treffe ich mich mit Mishis.
Man könnte mit de S-Bahn nach Friedrichsdorf fahren und von dort mit dem Bike bis zum Sandelmühlweg.
Dann reiten wir die üblichen Trails ab: X-Trail, Reichenbach, Altkönig Westabfahrt, Döngestrail, Victoria-Trail, Steinmännchen-Trail, Marmorstein und diverse andere. Die Tour wird ca. 75 km und 1700 hm haben, es sind auch S2 Passagen dabei, man kann natürlich nach Victoria-Trail aussteigen und von Hohemark mit der U-Bahn nach Frankfurt zurüch fahren.
Wer Protektoren hat darf sie gerne mitbringen. Knitterfreier Hut ist selbstverständlich.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## sebastian09 (2. August 2014)

Hallo Armin,

die Tour hört sich gut an, bin sehr gespannt. Ich werde dann von FFM-Rödelheim mit der S-Bahn nach Friedrichsdorf fahren. Wäre gut, wenn wir noch mal Handynummer austauschen (meine Nummer: 0177-4937180). Wo genau trefft ihr euch denn am Sandmühlenweg?

Schöne Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## mishis (2. August 2014)

Direkt an der Einmündung zur Homburger Landstraße.
Gruß Michi und bis Morgen


----------



## jazzist (3. August 2014)

Schließe mich euch heute auch gerne an. Werde dann auch am Sandmühlweg sein. Ich hoffe das ist ok


----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2014)

Wir freuen uns immer über Mitradler. 
Bis Später.


----------



## mishis (3. August 2014)

Es war ein super Tag mit euch auf Tour. 



Leider sind alle Bilder vom Bogenschützentrail sehr schlecht (grausam anzuschauen), man kann nur erahnen welchen Spaß wir hatten:


 So ist das mit Bildern vom Handy.

Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian09 (3. August 2014)

Super Tour, freue mich schon auf die zweite Runde


----------



## jazzist (4. August 2014)

War top, sehr traillastige 1700 hm auf entspannten 60 km bei klasse Wetter


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. August 2014)

Ja, ja, wenn Herr Speedskater am Feldi losgelassen wird, dann wirds schee!


----------



## Lokalmatador (6. August 2014)

Hallo alle zusammen ,

ich brauche mal eure HILFE !

ich komme aus dem Ruhrgebiet und suche jemanden, der
mir den Versand eines Rahmens aus der Stadt Offenbach
organisieren könnte .. dem Verkäufer scheint der Versand
zu lästig zu sein , weil er irgendwie auf meine mail, den
Rahmen günstig zu versenden nicht reagiert .. :-(

Danke schonmal .. und viele Grüße


----------



## x-rossi (6. August 2014)

der rahmen müsste doch in ein "dhl paket" passen, oder? 60x60x120 cm für 6,90€?

da holt man sich vom pedalinski auf der kaiserstraße 92 oder der bikebox bieber auf der selienstädter straße 48 einen alten fahrradkarton und schneidet diesen auf das rahmenmaß klein. fertig.

wie war der versand denn ursprünglich angedacht?


----------



## sebastian09 (7. August 2014)

Jemand lust auf eine tour am Sonntag durch den Taunus?


----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2014)

Ich denke ich werde am Sonntag auch einen Ausritt in den Taunus unternehmen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2014)

Ja, wir wollten etwas für den AC trainieren. Taunus wäre da wohl nicht schlecht. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter hält. Ich wäre dabei, den Herrn muss ich noch anschubsen.


----------



## sebastian09 (9. August 2014)

Die Runde von letzter Woche war echt gut, selber Treffpunkt und Zeit (10:40Uhr Friedrichsdorf)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. August 2014)

ok, selber Treffpunkt 10:40 Uhr Sandelmühlweg.
Ich habe da mal was vorbereitet mit einem Trail Rundkurs den wir gerne mehrfach fahren können.


----------



## mishis (9. August 2014)

Schade das ich diesen Sonntag schon eingeladen bin und deswegen keine Zeit habe dabei zu sein. Gute Fahrt dort oder dort flowig und verblockt. Grus Michi


----------



## jazzist (9. August 2014)

Cool, leider werde ich die Neustädter Trails unter die Reifen nehmen. Sonst gerne wieder, egal ob Taunus, Spessart oder Odenwald


----------



## sebastian09 (9. August 2014)

Alles klar, dann bis morgen


----------



## Bikeholic (10. August 2014)

Moin moin Speedskater, 

nach einem Blick auf das Wetterradar und einer viel zu kurzen Nacht habe wir beschlossen heute keine 130Km Tour zu fahren. Sind also für den Taunus heute raus. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2014)

Start wurde auf 10:45 im Karben verschoben. 11:25 Sandelmühlweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2014)

Bei mir waren es dann doch noch 68 km und 1000 hm.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. August 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Bei mir waren es dann doch noch 68 km und 1000 hm.


Bei uns waren es 105 Km & 1200 Hm.


----------



## driv0r (11. August 2014)

Hallo Bikeholic,

wo seit ihr denn gefahren?
Ich bin neu hier im Forum, komme aus Hanau und habe Lust auch mal mit anderen zu fahren.
Wenn das Wetter gepaßt hätte, wäre ich auch gern in den Taunus gekommen.
Vielleicht kann ich ja das nächste mal dazukommen wenn es zeitlich klappt.

Gruß driv0r


----------



## Bikeholic (11. August 2014)

Klar kannst Du Dich gerne mal anschließen. Einfach mitlesen und mitfahren. Zur Strecke solltest Du Speedskater befragen, der hat den Guide gegeben und ich bin nur hinterher gefahren.


----------



## Speedskater (11. August 2014)

Die Sonntags Tour ging in Richtung Winterstein.


----------



## driv0r (11. August 2014)

Alles klar. Ich werde hier am Ball bleiben. Neue Strecken sind immer gut. 
Bis bald mal.

Gruß dri0r


----------



## Decster (12. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Michael 25 Jahre jung aus Dreieich.  Bin vor einem Jahr beruflich hier her gezogen. Zeit April  diesen Jahres habe ich auch wiederdas Vergnügen hier Rad zu fahren nur ist es mir auf den Strecken rund um Dreieich und dem Flughafen zu langweilig geworden, da ich auch immer allein unterwegs bin. 
Ich suche paar nette Typen die wie ich Spaß am Radfahren haben und die mir paar schöne Strecken zeigen können. 
Mein Bike ist ein Merida 29" Hardtrail MTB mit dem ich auch gern einmal den Taunus erkunden möchte, nur fehlen mir halt die Streckenkenntnisse^^

MfG Decster


----------



## Bikeholic (14. August 2014)

Willkommen. 

Einfach mitlesen und mitfahren.


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2014)

Was steht am WE auf dem Programm?
Ich werde am Sonntag einen Ausritt mit Black Beauty in den Taunus unternehmen.


----------



## sebastian09 (16. August 2014)

Ich bin dieses WE unterwegs. kommende Woche wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (16. August 2014)

Am Sonntag  ist Familienfeier wird bei mir wieder nix. Mal sehen entweder fahr ich nachher nochmal in den Taunus oder vielleicht Sonntagabend. Und am Dienstag geht es in den Urlaub.


----------



## jazzist (16. August 2014)

Ich werde eine kleine Tour machen und dann hier einsteigen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fuer-mehr-beinhartes-fahrvergnuegen.718604/
Vielleicht noch für andere interessant?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2014)

Hatte ich eigentlich schon mal erwähnt, dass ich Avid Bremsen hasse 

In den letzten Tagen einige Wartungsarbeiten an meinem Fuhrpark vorgenommen. Unter anderem neue BB30 Lager ins Flash. Zum Austreiben der alten musste ich das Radl je 1 Minuten auf die Seite legen. Die Minute hat gelangt, dass sich der Druckpunkt der XX (= Avid Edelschrott) verpisst hatte. Der war gar nicht mehr da  Also gut, habe mich dann (zwangweise) erbarmt und sie entlüftet. OK ok, ich geb's ja zu schwer ist ja nicht wirklich , aber lang kein Vergleich zur Marta.

Heute als letzte Arbeit das Jekyll von der Elixir befreit. Habe jetzt nur noch auf dem Flash ne Avid und die bleibt auch. Auf dem Jekyll ist jetzt ne Marta mit 180 Storm SL Scheiben vorn und hinten. Die hat mit neuen Bremsbelägen, fast schon die Power der Elixir. Morgen wird im Spessart oder Odw eingefahren ...

Und dann ist mein Blick mal wieder auf's Gemini gefallen, was mache ich nur damit  ... im nächsten Moment ist mir das 42ziger und das 32ziger im XX1 Style in die Hände gefallen  Ich glaub ich bin doch noch nicht fertig mit den Wartungsarbeiten.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. August 2014)

Hi zusammen,

was geht morgen?


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2014)

Herr Bikeholic, wie wäre es mit Radel fahren?


----------



## Bikeholic (16. August 2014)

Ja, das ist auch mein Plan. Spessart dachte ich. Entweder Geißhöhe oder Bayrische Schanz. Geißhöhe würde ich allerdings direkter anfahren als das letzte mal und 20Km Eselsweg auslassen. 

Bei Interesse bitte melden, dann machen wir einen Treffpunkt und Zeitpunkt aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja, das ist auch mein Plan. Spessart dachte ich. Entweder Geißhöhe oder Bayrische Schanz. Geißhöhe würde ich allerdings direkter anfahren als das letzte mal und 20Km Eselsweg auslassen.
> 
> Bei Interesse bitte melden, dann machen wir einen Treffpunkt und Zeitpunkt aus.


Würde mich auch interessieren, sage mal was genaueres ...


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2014)

meld


----------



## Bikeholic (16. August 2014)

10:00 Uhr Druckhaus, falls es recht ist?

Ziel Geißhöhe. ... über Johannisberg, Hösbach, Echterspfahl, Hunsrückhof, Geishöhe, Mittagspause, Heimaten, Hohe Warte, AB und zurück am Main.

Nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. August 2014)

OK, bin dabei. Bis morgen ...


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2014)

dann bis morgen


----------



## Bikeholic (16. August 2014)




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2014)

Nie wieder Geißhöhe mit Rad. Das Essen ist ja wirklich lecker und der lange Trail runterwärts sehr schön, aber 133 km und irgendwas zwischen 1500 und 1600 HM dafür, nee. Lifte im Spessart wären net schlecht.


----------



## Speedskater (18. August 2014)

Liebe Anett, auf dem Alpencross hast Du 7 Tage hinter einander täglich in etwa die Nummer von gestern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. August 2014)

Nee, nee! HM ja, aber wenn Du dazu täglich 133 km aufrufst, streike ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. August 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Geißhöhe würde ich allerdings *direkter anfahren* als das letzte mal und *20Km Eselsweg auslassen. *



Hat mir gestern auch so gelangt  

Das ging bei mir auch schon mal lockerer, allerdings hatte ich da auch mehr Jahresfahrleistung als die 2841 KM inkl. der gestrigen Tour in den Beinen  Übrigens, liebe Anett, es waren "nur" 1417 HM  Aber dafür ist im bXp bei mir ein anderer Parameter in rot erschienen = Fahrzeit 07:48:03, noch nie eine längerer Fahrzeit gehabt. Trotzdem im Gesamtranking meiner Touren der letzten Jahre hat's gerade mal zu Platz 24 gereicht. Also ausbaufähig ...


----------



## driv0r (19. August 2014)

Jungs und Mädels, ihr seid ja heftig unterwegs. Ich hatte am Samstag eine Tour von Seligenstadt zur Hohen Warte. Da standen dann am Ende 90 km und ca. 1000 HM an. Das ganze in 6 h Fahrzeit. Also ich war danach kaputt. Bei so einer Tour hätte ich wohl nicht mithalten können. Respekt.


----------



## Speedskater (19. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nee, nee! HM ja, aber wenn Du dazu täglich 133 km aufrufst, streike ich.



Am Sonntag sind wir gemütlich durch den Spessart geradelt, das waren keine Alpen. Dort ist die Luft bei 2000 m etwas dünner, die Anstiege sind steiler und kosten etwas mehr Körner, die Abfahren sind einige Nummern heftiger. Es sind nicht die km die weh tun, sondern die hm und das 7 Tage hintereinander. Lass Dich nicht darüber hinweg täuschen, auch wenn wir 6 Seilbahnen benutzen, es bleiben 11.000 hm. Und ca. 1100 bis 1700 hm am Tag die nicht weniger anstrengend sind, als der Sonntag.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. August 2014)

Na toll, worauf habe ich mich da wieder eingelassen! Und das alles nur für ein paar schöne Abfahrten.
@Erdi01: Herrn Bikeholics kleines elektronisches Helferlein zeigte sogar 1600 HM an.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. August 2014)

driv0r schrieb:


> Jungs und Mädels, ihr seid ja heftig unterwegs. Ich hatte am Samstag eine Tour von Seligenstadt zur Hohen Warte. Da standen dann am Ende 90 km und ca. 1000 HM an. Das ganze in 6 h Fahrzeit. Also ich war danach kaputt. Bei so einer Tour hätte ich wohl nicht mithalten können. Respekt.



Es geht vieles, wenn man die Touren gemächlich angeht. Wenn Du die Hohe Warte gepackt hast hättest Du ggf. auch die Geishöhe gepackt. Der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. August 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Es geht vieles, wenn man die Touren *gemächlich* angeht. Wenn Du die Hohe Warte gepackt hast hättest Du ggf. auch die Geishöhe gepackt. Der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.



Werde das gemächlich demnächst einfordern. Und auch die Leber wächst mit ihren Aufgaben, so rein medizinisch betrachtet.


----------



## tombrider (21. August 2014)

Hallo, Biker! Ich werde aus beruflichen Gründen in zwei Wochen nach Frankfurt ziehen und über den Winter in der Nähe des Hauptbahnhofs wohnen. Ich kenne Frankfurt noch gar nicht. Ich sehe auf der Karte Wald im Süden von Frankfurt, in wenigen Kilometern Entfernung vom Hauptbahnhof. Gibt es da schöne Trails? Ich würde dann gerne auch mal mitfahren. Habe allerdings kein Auto, und bis Hofheim sieht es nach 12-15km einfache Strecke aus. Kommt man mit dem Rad mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gut an den Rand des Taunus? Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## Speedskater (21. August 2014)

Mit der S-bahn kannst du bis Friedrichsdorf, oder Oberursel fahren. Die U3 fährt bis Hohemark, das ist DER Treffpunkt, wenn man in den Taunus radeln will. Die Trail-Tour zum Feldberg und Altkönig hat bis jetzt noch jedem ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert.

@Chaotenkind, ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben, damit Du hinterher nicht meckerst, ich hätte Dich nicht richtig informiert. Wenn man die Tour zu gemächlich angeht, läuft hinten raus die Zeit weg und man muss die besten Abfahrten sausen lassen.


----------



## jazzist (21. August 2014)

Vorschlag @ alle Hardcore Fahrer: Bei intensiver Vorbereitung auf einen AX bekommt man doch mit, welche Leistung man maximal über lange Zeit treten kann. Und dann wird die Leistung des Schwächsten genommen und das ist dann das gemächliche Reisetempo. Und damit man nicht in Zeitnot kommt, hat man spätestens um 7:30 den ersten Kilometer gefahren. Und bei Tagestouren ist es ähnlich...


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. August 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, ich wollte es nur erwähnt haben, damit Du hinterher nicht meckerst, ich hätte Dich nicht richtig informiert. Wenn man die Tour zu gemächlich angeht, läuft hinten raus die Zeit weg und man muss die besten Abfahrten sausen lassen.



Früher losfahren. Bin eh meist gegen 4:00 Uhr wach, von daher...
Ja, ich weiß, daheim geht das theoretisch, aber auf das Frühstück im Hotel möchte ich verständlicherweise nicht verzichten. Ohne Mampf kein Kampf. Ich werde mir Mühe geben, nicht zu sehr zu trödeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. August 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Hallo, Biker! Ich werde aus beruflichen Gründen in zwei Wochen nach Frankfurt ziehen und über den Winter in der Nähe des Hauptbahnhofs wohnen. Ich kenne Frankfurt noch gar nicht. Ich sehe auf der Karte Wald im Süden von Frankfurt, in wenigen Kilometern Entfernung vom Hauptbahnhof. Gibt es da schöne Trails? Ich würde dann gerne auch mal mitfahren. Habe allerdings kein Auto, und bis Hofheim sieht es nach 12-15km einfache Strecke aus. Kommt man mit dem Rad mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gut an den Rand des Taunus? Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten!



Siehe Speedskater! Wenn wir dich mal dabei haben musst du aufpassen, dass du nicht gleich ne Trainingsstunde geben musst (Hinterrad umsetzen und so).

Wir sind ca. ab dem 14.09. wieder im Lande, die ersten beiden Septemberwochen stehen der AX und Riva auf dem fahrerischen Programm. Aber im Taunus gibt es etliche Gruppen die sich dort auskennen und in "Frankfurt und Umgebung" ihre Freds haben.

Taunus macht Spass. Spessart ist auch ganz nett, wir sind da auch gerne unterwegs, aber Taunus ist anspruchsvoller was die Trails angeht. Und es gibt jede Menge.


----------



## sebastian09 (21. August 2014)

Jemand am Samstag Vormittag Lust auf eine Runde am Altkönig/Feldberg? Ich hab zeit von 9 - 13uhr.


----------



## tombrider (21. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Siehe Speedskater! Wenn wir dich mal dabei haben musst du aufpassen, dass du nicht gleich ne Trainingsstunde geben musst (Hinterrad umsetzen und so).
> 
> Wir sind ca. ab dem 14.09. wieder im Lande, die ersten beiden Septemberwochen stehen der AX und Riva auf dem fahrerischen Programm. Aber im Taunus gibt es etliche Gruppen die sich dort auskennen und in "Frankfurt und Umgebung" ihre Freds haben.
> 
> Taunus macht Spass. Spessart ist auch ganz nett, wir sind da auch gerne unterwegs, aber Taunus ist anspruchsvoller was die Trails angeht. Und es gibt jede Menge.



Klar kann ich als Dankeschön für eine schöne Tour auch mal ein Fahrtechnik-Training geben! Ihr werdet danach aber sicherlich fitter sein als ich es gerade bin.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2014)

Was ich hier so lese  ... habe ich alles richtig gemacht, dass ich nur zum Aftershow-Programm nach Riva komme und dankend auf einem AlpenX mit Euch verzichte!


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2014)

erst ...


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2014)

... nix, dann doppel und Dreifach-Post


----------



## jazzist (22. August 2014)

sebastian09 schrieb:


> Jemand am Samstag Vormittag Lust auf eine Runde am Altkönig/Feldberg? Ich hab zeit von 9 - 13uhr.


Ja ich  Morgen ne schöne Runde würde mir gut reinlaufen. Wo machen wir um 9:00  den Treffpunkt? Ich versuche, aus dem Süden Frankfurts mit dem Rad anzufahren, also möglichst nicht zu weit im Norden


----------



## driv0r (22. August 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Es geht vieles, wenn man die Touren gemächlich angeht. Wenn Du die Hohe Warte gepackt hast hättest Du ggf. auch die Geishöhe gepackt. Der Mensch wächst mit seinen Aufgaben.



Was heißt denn gemächlich? Teilweise sind wir auf asphaltierter Straße auch nur mit 18 km/h dahingeradelt.
Ich hoffe doch, das ich mit den Aufgaben wachse. Nächstes Jahr wollte ich auch einen AC angehen mit ca. 9000HM


----------



## driv0r (22. August 2014)

@Speedskater und Chaotenkind: Wie wird eure AC Route aussehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2014)

Guggsdu hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2014-brauche-ein-paar-tips.716367/#post-12234060


----------



## Semir (23. August 2014)

Hallo Leute.
Bin neu hier in Maintal und suche nette Leute zum Birken.
Vorzugsweise mtb im Wald.
Kurz zu meiner Person, bin 32 Jahre alt und hab vor ein paar Monaten das Mountain Biken
für mich entdeckt.
Habe ein 29 fully.
Über posts würde ich mich freuen.

Gruß Sam


----------



## Speedskater (23. August 2014)

Ich werde morgen mit Jörg in den Taunus fahren. Treffpunkt um 10:30 Uhr Hohemark, Parkplatz in Richtung Feldberg N50° 13,177 O8° 31,500
Protektoren nicht vergessen.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. August 2014)

Wann startest Du von zu Hause?


----------



## Semir (23. August 2014)

Morgen kann ich nicht.
Wann fährt ihr mal in Hanau?


----------



## Speedskater (23. August 2014)

Wir werden mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt Hohemark fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. August 2014)

Semir schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich nicht.
> Wann fährt ihr mal in Hanau?



Wenn wir aus den Alpen bzw. von Riva wieder da sind. Sonst wären da noch die Radkappen in Maintal-Hochstadt. Die fahren Mittwochs und halt am Wochenende. Treffen sich so gegen 18:00 Uhr an ihrem Vereinstreffpunkt am ehemaligen Feuerwehrhaus an der Hauptstraße (gegenüber der Kirche). Haben auch ne Homepage, da kannst Du mal gucken. Sind allerdings konditionell ziemlich heftig drauf.


----------



## Semir (26. August 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Wenn wir aus den Alpen bzw. von Riva wieder da sind. Sonst wären da noch die Radkappen in Maintal-Hochstadt. Die fahren Mittwochs und halt am Wochenende. Treffen sich so gegen 18:00 Uhr an ihrem Vereinstreffpunkt am ehemaligen Feuerwehrhaus an der Hauptstraße (gegenüber der Kirche). Haben auch ne Homepage, da kannst Du mal gucken. Sind allerdings konditionell ziemlich heftig drauf.



Ok, danke für die Info. Wenn die so krass sind warte ich lieber auf euch


----------



## x-rossi (28. August 2014)

Sollte das Wetter kommenden Samstag stabil bleiben, dann gedenke ich, mich mit dem Geländefahrrad ab Oberursel Hohemark (über Altkönig) auf den Feldberg hoch zu bewegen.

Fit bin ich nicht, weil ich seit den Dolomiten Anfang Juli nicht mehr beiken gewesen bin. 

Für die 10 Km / 800 Hm sollte es aber reichen 

Mitfahrer willkommen! Die Uhrzeit ist natürlich verhandelbar. Macht bitte Vorschläge.

 Sonntag möchte ich klettern. Da fahre ich nicht.


----------



## sebastian09 (29. August 2014)

Hey, ich wollte Morgen auch eine Runde im Taunus drehen und die Trail am Feldberg/Altkönig abfahren. Könnte ab 10:30Uhr Oberursel Hohemark starten. Geländefahrrad im Gepäck 

Beste Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## x-rossi (29. August 2014)

sebastian09 schrieb:


> Hey, ich wollte Morgen auch eine Runde im Taunus drehen und die Trail am Feldberg/Altkönig abfahren. Könnte ab 10:30Uhr Oberursel Hohemark starten. Geländefahrrad im Gepäck
> 
> Beste Grüße,
> Sebastian


hallo sebastian, die uhrzeit finde ich gut. ich sende dir mal meine mobilnummer per PN, falls bei dir irgendwas nicht passen sollte.

achso: ich bin mit 120 mm am 29er unterwegs. das bremst dich nicht aus, oder? bummeltour aufwärts und etwas schneller abwärts ist ok für dich?


----------



## ATOMSCHLAG (1. September 2014)

Startet ihr auch mal ne Tour von dreieich aus ?


----------



## x-rossi (1. September 2014)

ich nicht.


----------



## Gordon2014 (4. September 2014)

Hi,
bin neu hier und habe das MTB dieses Jahr bei der Adventure Challenge im Schwarzwald für mich entdeckt und auch gleich eun Hardtail, 29er Canyon gekauft. Für die nächste Challenge in Jena Ende September würde ich gerne noch 1-2 Touren vorher durch den Taunus machen. Bin relativ fit aber natürlich kein Experte wenn es um anspruchsvolle Downhill fahrten geht.
Geht jemand in den nächsten Wochen (am Wochenende) auf eine Tour, bei der ich mitfahren könnte?

Gruß,
Gordon


----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2014)

hallo Gordon,
was stellst du dir denn an distanz/höhenmetern und schnitt vor für die 1-2 touren?


----------



## Gordon2014 (4. September 2014)

x-rossi schrieb:


> hallo Gordon,
> was stellst du dir denn an distanz/höhenmetern und schnitt vor für die 1-2 touren?



Hi,
ich habe kürzlich auf Gran Canaria ein 41km Tour mit 650 HM absolviert. War gut machbar. Im Idealfall würde ich gerne ein 40-50km Tour mit 700-900HM machen. Gerne auch alles was kürzer und/oder flacher ist. Hauptsache erstmal fahren und den Taunus kennenlernen.

Danke.
Gordon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (4. September 2014)

kürzer geht immer, aber flach haben wir her nicht


----------



## x-rossi (6. September 2014)

oh je, heute habe ich einen österreicher im taunus verloren ...


----------



## tombrider (6. September 2014)

Hallo, Leute! Ich bin heute auch nach Frankfurt gezogen und werde morgen den Taunus erkunden. Ich würde mich auch freuen, wenn ich mich morgen bei jemandem anschließen könnte, der mir schöne Single Trails zeigt.


----------



## x-rossi (11. September 2014)

samstag 12:00 uhr U3 hohemark. ich fahre definitiv eine kleine runde. @sebastian09 ?


----------



## sebastian09 (12. September 2014)

Wetter scheint gut zu werden, bin dabei!


----------



## x-rossi (12. September 2014)

wird eher nass, aber egal


----------



## seki80 (12. September 2014)

Würde vielleicht auch dazu stoßen... muss aber schauen ob ich bis dahin mein bike codiert und mein steuersatzlager ausgetauscht bekomme - montimare macht erst um 10:00 uff! 

Habt ihr evtl. eine Handynummer für mich, dann könnte ich mich melden?

Gruß,
Conrad


----------



## x-rossi (13. September 2014)

keine panik, die taunustouren fahren dir ja nicht weg. dein plan erscheint mir etwas hektisch.

entweder morgen 12:00 uhr treffpunkt kletterwand cafe waldtraut, oder eben nächstes wochenende


----------



## tombrider (14. September 2014)

Hallo Biker! Ich wohne jetzt seit einer Woche in Frankfurt und kenne mich noch gar nicht aus. Ich will heute den Feldberg entdecken. Mag mir vielleicht jemand ein paar schöne Trails dort zeigen? Rückmeldungen bitte bis 13 Uhr, ich bin dann online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2014)

Sehr schön, ein bisschen Leben ist hier noch 

Für die NonFacebook-Fraktion auch hier nochmal 

Nach langer Zeit mal wieder am Gardasee gewesen. Hat alles soweit gepasst. Tagsüber heiter bis wolkig. Nachts Gewitter und Regen.
*@Mitreisende*, meine Bilder sind auf Flickr frei zugänglich:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157647606555995/


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. September 2014)

Aahh, da schaun mer doch mal gleich....

Also auch wieder gut in Rhein-Main angekommen. Wir hatten etwas Stau unterwegs. Waren gegen 16:30 Daheim.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2014)

Ja, vor der Mautstation Sterzing und auf der Ostumgehung München hing es ein wenig sonst war's entspanntes fahren. Einmal Pinkeln und einmal Tankstop, sonst ohne Pause durchgebrummt.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2014)

Am Sonntag wurde die nördlichste aller MTB-GeoParkRunden in Groß Umstadt eröffnet und gestern bin ich sie mal abgefahren. *@Lupo+MissMarple*, Ihr könnt nicht viel von gesehen haben. Unter den nördlichen Runden hat sie es für mich direkt auf Platz 2, hinter der Mö1 geschafft, die immer noch die Referenz ist. Ein paar Bilder habe ich gemacht. Das Highlight ist nicht mal dabei, die flowige Abfahrt war zu geil um anzuhalten 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157642102425445/

Ich denke das wird meine diesjährige IndienSummerTour 

*@Andreas*, falls Du hier noch mitliest. Die haben Trail, die seit Jahren zugewachsen waren und wir vor vllt 6-8 Jahren gefahren sind wieder freigeschnitten und aktiviert.


----------



## Speedskater (17. September 2014)

Am Gardasee ist das Wetter gut (kein Regen), ich habe mir am Montag den 601 vom Altissimo gegeben und ab 1000m bin ich dann auf den Skull abgebogen. Gestern habe ich den Coast-Trail abgeritten und heute war ich bei San Giovanni al Monte ein Bier trinken und auf dem Rückweg bin ich dann den 409 runter gehottelt, ein sehr geiler Trail.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Andreas (18. September 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich denke das wird meine diesjährige IndienSummerTour
> 
> *@Andreas*, falls Du hier noch mitliest. Die haben Trail, die seit Jahren zugewachsen waren und wir vor vllt 6-8 Jahren gefahren sind wieder freigeschnitten und aktiviert.





Ja ich lese noch ab und zu hier mit. 
Ok, dann stellst Du dieses Jahr eine Indian Summer Tour ein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (18. September 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> *@Lupo+MissMarple*, Ihr könnt nicht viel von gesehen haben.


 kann sein, wir haben ja die Tour oberhalb Heubach abgebrochen. Wir wollten ja noch ein paar regionale Produkte in der Odenwälder WG in Gross Umstadt einkaufen


----------



## Speedskater (21. September 2014)

Auf dem Weg zu San Giovanni al Monte haben wir an einem Aussichtspunkt einen ca. 12 Wochen alten Kater gefunden, der offenbar dort ausgesetzt wurde, weil weit und breit kein Haus war. Der kleine Mieze-Kater war nicht gerade schüchten und hat anscheinend Hilfe gesucht, da er sehr hungrig und durstig war. Meine Madam hat natürlich den kleinen Kerl in ihren Rucksack gepackt und gerettet. Jetzt wohnt er in der Nähe von Frankfurt und sucht ein neues Zuhause, wir haben schon 2 Katzen. Der keine Kater heißt natürlich Giovanni.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. September 2014)

Verdammt, zu spät.
Der Dealer meines Vertrauens hat sich mit seiner Frau gerade am letzten Freitag ne neue Mieze (eine mit Fell und 4 Beinen) zugelegt, da die Vorgängerin leider gestorben ist.


----------



## tombrider (22. September 2014)

Wenn ich mich nicht gerade im Taunus rumtreibe, dann fahre ich regelmäßig eine lockere Zweistunden-Runde ab Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof. Meistens gegen 16 oder 17 Uhr. 2 Stunden ruhiges Grundlagen-Training. Also auch für Anfänger geeignet, fahrtechnisch ist es ja ohnehin nicht wirklich schwierig. Im Moment fahre ich oft eine Runde über Kelsterbach. Aber bin auch an anderen Strecken interessiert, falls sich jemand gut auskennt. Wer also mal mitfahren will: Einfach melden.


----------



## m.a.t. (24. September 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wurde die nördlichste aller MTB-GeoParkRunden in Groß Umstadt eröffnet und gestern bin ich sie mal abgefahren. *@Lupo+MissMarple*, Ihr könnt nicht viel von gesehen haben. Unter den nördlichen Runden hat sie es für mich direkt auf Platz 2, hinter der Mö1 geschafft, die immer noch die Referenz ist. Ein paar Bilder habe ich gemacht. Das Highlight ist nicht mal dabei, die flowige Abfahrt war zu geil um anzuhalten
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157642102425445/


Oh, das sieht ja mal interessant aus. Was meinst du, kann man sowas auch mit dem Crosser machen oder wirds da bergauf zu steil? Brauch noch Touren für den Winter.


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2014)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht ja mal interessant aus. Was meinst du, kann man sowas auch mit dem Crosser machen oder wirds da bergauf zu steil? Brauch noch Touren für den Winter.



Guck an, du bist hier auch noch unterwegs ...


----------



## Andreas (24. September 2014)

Mal was Anderes: 
Diese IceRide Demo in Darmstadt zur Rettung der Arktis und der Eisbären wäre doch was, um mit unseren Eisbären-Trikots aufzutauchen, zumal die Trikotfarbe eh hauptsächlich weiss sein sollte 

http://my-we.de/de/veranstaltungen-partys/iceride-fahrraddemo-f%C3%BCr-den-arktisschutz


----------



## m.a.t. (24. September 2014)

Andreas schrieb:


> Guck an, du bist hier auch noch unterwegs ...


ich bin immer unterwegs


----------



## Erdi01 (24. September 2014)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Oh, das sieht ja mal interessant aus. Was meinst du, kann man sowas auch mit dem Crosser machen oder wirds da bergauf zu steil? Brauch noch Touren für den Winter.


Hi Matthias, manchmal tauchen hier alte "Weggefährten" auf 

Also ich glaub mich zu entsinnen, dass Ihr (Dr.Faust + Du) mim Crosser auch Hahnenamm über Dr.Degen etc. gefahren seid. Schlimmer ist da auch nix. Eine kurze fiese Rampe gibt's ziemlich zu Beginn in den Weinbergen, die man aber auch umfahren kann. Bei Matschwetter wird's interessant werden ob ihr mit Schmalspur auf den kleinen Waldpfaden durchkommt oder stecken bleibt  

Viel Spaß beim Ausprobieren ... 

@Andreas, ich denke da wird's interessanter sein, die letztes Wochenende eröffnete Höchster Runde mal abzufahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2014)

Also das kann so manchen "Getriebetypen/innen"  jedenfalls nicht passieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupo (25. September 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also das kann so manchen "Getriebetypen/innen"  jedenfalls nicht passieren ...


sch*** leichtbaumist

grüssdich, mat
ich denk auch dass gu1 crossertauglich ist, jedenfalls das was ich gesehen hab. den ersten steilen anstieg kannste getrost links liegen lassen und den talweg bis zur nächsten markierung hochfahren.


----------



## m.a.t. (25. September 2014)

Danke Jungs, ihr seid die Besten!
Wenn ich dort unterwegs bin meld ich mich, vielleicht geht ja auch mal wieder was gemeinsam (oder gegeneinander im Winterpokal ). Kenn die Gegend dort bisher eigentlich nur vom Renner.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also das kann so manchen "Getriebetypen/innen"  jedenfalls nicht passieren ...



Na, na, wer ruft hier nach mir?
Da sieht man mal wieder, dass so Leichtbaugedöns nix ist. Wenn die Entwicklung so weiter geht, müssen manche bei nem lauen Lüftchen schon aufpassen, dass aus dem Radl nicht ein Drache wird. Also wenn jetzt wieder die Herbstwinde kommen, immer schön die Leine mitnehmen.
So, und jetzt beschäftige mich jetzt wieder mit der Planung zu ION 16, Effigear und Gates.


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2014)

Jetzt, wissen wir auch warum Erdi, sein Bike immer im Blick haben will, dann sieht er wenn es abheben will.

@Chaotenkind, hast Du mal eine Excel-Tabelle gemacht, wo Du das Gewicht berechnest. Das ist meine erste Amtshandlung, wenn ich ein neues Bike plane.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jetzt, wissen wir auch warum Erdi, sein Bike immer im Blick haben will, dann sieht er wenn es abheben will.
> 
> @Chaotenkind, hast Du mal eine Excel-Tabelle gemacht, wo Du das Gewicht berechnest. Das ist meine erste Amtshandlung, wenn ich ein neues Bike plane.


Was glaubt Ihr dann warum ich meine Bikes immer anbinde 

Gewicht berechnen per Excel-Datei?! Die Mühe mache ich mir im Vorfeld nie. Die Werksangaben stimmen eh nie und irgendwas hat man eh vergessen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, hast Du mal eine Excel-Tabelle gemacht, wo Du das Gewicht berechnest. Das ist meine erste Amtshandlung, wenn ich ein neues Bike plane.



Nee, das klemm`ich mir. Überstand, Oberrohrlänge, Federweg usw. sind wichtiger. Erst mal die Geometrie, damit ich eine Grundlage habe. Muss ja fragen, ob meine Wunschmaße in Verbindung mit den 160 mm Federweg und der Option Laufräder mit 26" und 27,5" einbauen zu können (hoffentlich brauche ich letztere niemals) möglich sind. Da es einen Tailormade-Rahmen gibt, ist das Rahmengewicht im Vorfeld eh nicht zu ermitteln. Die Brocken stehen mittlerweile weitestgehend fest (Gabel, Dämpfer, Bremsen, Laufräder, Naben, ect.) und ich bin nicht bereit, nur wg. dem Gewicht z.B. auf die obligatorischen CK und RatzeFatze Teile zu verzichten, wobei keine wirklich schweren Sachen dabei sind. Der spannende Moment kommt, wenn es dann fertig an der Waage hängt. Bin momentan fast täglich mit der schweren Sau unterwegs, der Zeitverlust aufs Helius auf dem Weg zum Dienst tendiert mittlerweile gegen 0. Gewicht wird überschätzt. Bergaufrennen kann und will ich mit dem Gerät nicht gewinnen, es reicht mir, wenn es sich mit einigermaßen Anstand noch bergauf pedalieren lässt. Außerdem gibt es schließlich noch Shuttleservice und Lifte. Die wollen ja auch leben.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. September 2014)

Auch wenn ich Sonntag maximal sonnig, mit Mittagseinkehr und begrenztem Zeitvolumen fahren möchte, interessiert mich ob jemand schon was plant.


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2014)

ja gerne! 

sonntag, kurz und maximal knackig auf den altkönig, dann relativ gemütlich zum feldberg weiter und wieder flowig herunter.


----------



## Speedskater (26. September 2014)

Für einen Ausritt in den Taunus mit Altkönig und Feldberg wäre ich am Sonntag auch zu haben.

@Chaotenkind, und genau um dieser Spannung, wenn das Bike zum ersten mal an der Waage hängt und einer Überraschung vorzubeugen plane ich vorher. Bisher hat das immer gut funktioniert. Planung ersetzt Zufall durch Irrtum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (26. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bin momentan fast täglich mit der schweren Sau unterwegs,



Dann habe ich Dich wohl die Woche so gegen 1705 auf Höhe Fähre Maintal-Dörnigheim gesehen...


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2014)

Ich würde mich Sonntag gerne jemandem anschließen, der sich auskennt. Bin wie gesagt neu hier.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. September 2014)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Dann habe ich Dich wohl die Woche so gegen 1705 auf Höhe Fähre Maintal-Dörnigheim gesehen...



Das müsste gestern gewesen sein, normalerweise bin ich etwas früher dran, wenn ich mich auf dem Heimweg nicht noch verfahre. Naja, heute konnte ich das Helius nach seiner Frischzellenkur abholen, ab jetzt wieder mit 3 kg weniger unterwegs.


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2014)

@Speedskater & @tombrider: habt ihr bevorzugte startzeiten ab hohemark/cafe waldtraut?

ich kann immer zu jeder halben oder vollen stunde.


----------



## tombrider (26. September 2014)

Von mir aus müßte es nicht unbedingt morgens sein, aber ich bin flexibel. Da ich mich nicht auskenne, bitte einen gut zu findenden Treffpunkt bzw. eine genaue Wegbeschreibung. Den Bahnhof Hohemark finde ich.


----------



## x-rossi (26. September 2014)

kein problem. treffpunkt wäre dann die kletterwand des cafes waldtraut -> http://goo.gl/DjKANG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (27. September 2014)

Am Sonntag wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Kombinatschef (27. September 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das müsste gestern gewesen sein, normalerweise bin ich etwas früher dran, wenn ich mich auf dem Heimweg nicht noch verfahre. Naja, heute konnte ich das Helius nach seiner Frischzellenkur abholen, ab jetzt wieder mit 3 kg weniger unterwegs.


Ja, Donnerstag. Bin normalerweise deutlich später dran, vor 1800 bin ich selten bereits so nahe an HU.
Wetterbedingt / Vorbereitung Schlechtwetterzeit habe ich das Eisenschwein wieder auf die Rolle gestellt, also fahre ich z.Zt. mit dem AM zur Arbeit. Habe gerade mal wieder die SuperMoto Bereifung drauf, da geht das wie auf Schienen!


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2014)

ich bin jetzt mal den ganzen tag bis 19:00 nicht erreichbar, fahre morgen aber definitiv meine runde. 

alle mitfahrer einigen sich bitte auf eine uhrzeit. ich bin flexibel.


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2014)

Dann schlage ich mal 11:00 Uhr fahrfertig bei Waldtraut vor.


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2014)

klingt gut für mich.

jetzt bin ich aber wirklich erst mal weg.


----------



## tombrider (27. September 2014)

11 Uhr klingt für mich auch gut. Ich bin leider auf suboptimalem Material unterwegs. Werde versuchen, das durch mehr Engagement auszugleichen. Habe aber eine Karte und kann mich jederzeit verabschieden, falls es zu hart wird.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. September 2014)

Entscheide spontan nach meinem aktuellen Befinden ob ich am Start bin oder lieber den Oktoberfest-Kater pflege.  Wer hätte gedacht, dass ich auf die Mietzekatze mal soooo Rücksicht nehme.  Bin halt doch manchmal Katzenfreund. Miau


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2014)

bin doch wieder früher im netz, als erwartet.

-



tombrider schrieb:


> 11 Uhr klingt für mich auch gut. Ich bin leider auf suboptimalem Material unterwegs. Werde versuchen, das durch mehr Engagement auszugleichen. Habe aber eine Karte und kann mich jederzeit verabschieden, falls es zu hart wird.


blödsinn, du fährst durch 

ich bin bis juli auch nicht gefahren, dann einen alpencross und seit dem urlaub auch nur 4 touren. ich fahre also auch mit bauch  und mein rag wiegt 14,5 kg.

es wird steil, ja. und anstrengend, ja. aber es bleibt gemütlich im tempo.


----------



## Speedskater (27. September 2014)

Die 14,5 kg kann ich topen.

Wer saufen kann, kann auch radeln.

Ich bring noch einen Patienten mit.


----------



## mishis (27. September 2014)

Hi, ich würde dann morgen auch mitfahren.

Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2014)

wird eine schöne gruppe morgen


----------



## tombrider (27. September 2014)

Also mein Bike hat ungefähr die gleichen 8 Kilo Übergewicht wie meine Plautze. Und ist wie der Fahrer etwas prähistorisch. Die Reifen sind auch nicht der Inbegriff von Grip. Aber zumindest die sind schnell. Wir werden sehen, Versuch macht kluch.


----------



## x-rossi (27. September 2014)

gut. finale ansage:

treffpunkt ab 10:40 uhr hier: http://goo.gl/DjKANG 

11:00 uhr fahren wir dann ab.

freu mich


----------



## Bikeholic (28. September 2014)

... bin dann 11:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt.


----------



## x-rossi (28. September 2014)

männer, geil war's! vielen dank nochmal


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. September 2014)

Hattet ihr es gut, aber bei einem 95-jährigen Geburtstag im Familienkreis war mein Ermessensspielraum "erscheinen oder nicht erscheinen" doch stark eingeschränkt. So habe heute ich mein Untergewicht mit Kuchen und Co. bekämpft. Ich werde mir jetzt eines meiner übergewichtigen Räder schnappen und auf Herrn Bikeholic warten um mit ihm die letzten Kilometer heim zu radeln. Leichtbau fängt beim Fahrer an....


----------



## tombrider (28. September 2014)

Ja, war eine klasse Tour! Hat mir sehr gut gefallen! Danke an die Guides, an alle für´s häufige Warten auf mich und natürlich für das Bier! Mein Kilometerzähler zeigt jetzt 109km an, was in Verbindung mit den 1880 Höhenmetern eine wohlige Müdigkeit ergibt.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. September 2014)

Besten Dank fürs das Guiden. Scheeee wars! Bei mir 81 Km und 1500 Hm. Leut sorry, dass ich an der Nidda gleich weg bin ohne mich zu verabschieden, doch Ihr wart schon weitergefahren und mir saß die ankommende Dunkelheit im Nacken. Jetzt werden die Füße hoch gelegt.


----------



## Speedskater (28. September 2014)

Das war heute wieder eine super Truppe und hat viel Spass gemacht, danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (28. September 2014)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Es ist eine super Truppe, die echt gute Laune verbreitet.
Danke für die Pannenhilfe.
Danke für das gesellige, flowige biken durch den Taunus.
Und bis zum nächsten mal!


----------



## jazzist (28. September 2014)

Hat gerockt


----------



## Gordon2014 (29. September 2014)

Hi,

würde mir gerne ein GPS zulegen. Da ich aber wahrscheinlich nicht jede Woche unterwegs bin, möchte ich ungerne €300+ ausgeben. Kennt einer das Navi a-rival TEASI one 2 Fahrrad- und Wandernavigation von Lidl? http://www.lidl.de/de/a-rival-teasi...kingPageSize=36&searchTrackingOrigPageSize=36

Danke.


----------



## jazzist (29. September 2014)

Kann ich nix zu sagen. Kann ok sein. für den Preis bekommst Du aber auch schon bewährte Garmin Geräte ( z. B. Dakota). Da gibts ne riesen Community und viele Karten und Tools.


----------



## jazzist (29. September 2014)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine 3 Tagestour ab Freitag? Vogesen wäre mein Favorit. 
Sehr trailig und 1500 -2000 HM am Tag. Gr 53 GR 5 und TMV.


----------



## x-rossi (29. September 2014)

schade! ich muss aus terminlichen gründen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian09 (30. September 2014)

Vogesen hört sich gut an, leider habe ich keine Zeit.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2014)

Bleibe vor Ort. Idee ist dennoch gut.

Freitag scheint wohl der wetterbedingt bessere Tag zu werden, deshalb schlage ich die Trailtour um den Hahnenkamm jetzt mal für den 3. Oktober (Feiertag) vor.

Wer Lust hat sich anzuschließen meldet sich bitte. Gehen keine Interessensbekundungen ein bin ich ggf. anderweitig unterwegs.

Schönen Mittwoch


----------



## driv0r (1. Oktober 2014)

Dann bekunde ich einmal Interesse.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2014)

Top. Ist 10:30 Uhr für die Startzeit genehm? Treffpunkt wäre dann Hanau Steinheim Parkplatz unter der Hellentalbrücke (B 43a), Nähe Druckhaus / Illertstrasse.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Oktober 2014)

Piep!


----------



## seki80 (1. Oktober 2014)

Würde mich auch gerne anschließen, falls Ihr eine lahmende Krücke mitnehmt und Ihr auch noch beschreibt, wie ich dort genau hin komme?!? ;D 

hab mir das mal auf der map angeschaut und weiß in etwa die Richtung...


----------



## tombrider (1. Oktober 2014)

Nach meiner Er-Fahrung von Sonntag warten die auch auf Rentner. Und die Trails waren so, daß man sie theoretisch auch mit einem Starrbike mit Slicks fahren kann...


----------



## seki80 (1. Oktober 2014)

Runter komme ich ganz gut... nur bergauf Ayayay!

Bin noch nicht ganz sooooo fit aber fahre atm so 3-4 mal die Woche aufn Alt König (mittlerweile fast an einem Stück) und über den Viktoria trail bergab richtung Hohemark.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2014)

Liesst sich als wärst Du fit. Wird bestimmt ausreichen. Der Hahnenkamm hat 438 HM und ist damit nur halb so hoch wie der Feldberg. Also weniger lange Steigungen. Sollte damit passen.

Wegbeschreibung: Von Frankfurt die S-Bahn nehmen, glaube S8 oder S9 sollte passen. Eine fährt möglicherweise nur bis OF, also einfach am Bahnsteig schauen. Steinheim Bahnhof aussteigen, die 400m bis zum Main herunter radeln. Dann flussaufwärts 2Km weiterradeln. Unter der nächsten Brücke (Hellentalbrücke / B43a) ist ein Parkplatz und dort treffen wir uns.

Kannst natürlich auch am südlichen Mainufer von Ffm bis Steinheim durchradeln. Sind dann ca. 25 Km.


----------



## driv0r (2. Oktober 2014)

Treffpunkt ist super. Komme auch aus Steinheim.
Wie soll denn die Tour ungefähr aussehen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koch86 (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

hätte auch interesse und würde mitfahren, wo gehts den vom Startpunkt aus weiter? Komm aus Hainstadt und wurde unterwegs dazu stoßen...

Der fiteste bin ich auch nicht wirklich, aber sollte schon irgendwie gehen..

Werden vom Hahnekamm runter paar Interessante Trails gefahren?

MfG


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2014)

Trailig runter zumeist Schotterwege rauf. Eben schicke Trails mit unterschieldlich technischem Anspruch. Wir schaun mal wie sich die Gruppe zusammensetzt und was machbar ist. Serpentinen, Wellen, Bombenkrater, flowig bis verblockt usw. solltest Du lust haben zu fahren. Geht um den Spass.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2014)

@Speedskater:
@Erdi01: 

... was ist mit Euch?


----------



## seki80 (2. Oktober 2014)

Naja habe vor kurzem erst auf gehört zu rauchen! hehe... wurde mal zeit und bin erst seit ein paar monaten dabei aber mittlerweile zu einer Sucht geworden! 

Werde wahrscheinlich mit dem Auto antanzen und dann umsteigen!

Freu mich schon Euch kennen zu lernen.

Bis morgen


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2014)

@Koch86: Fahren über die alte Brücke zwischen Klein-Auheim und Groß-Auheim (am Crazy Cactus) um ca. 10:35 Uhr.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2014)

... und ja, es werden schicke Trails bergab gefahren.

Bis morgen


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Oktober 2014)

Das sieht dann etwa so aus:



 

 
Achterbahn in den Bombenkratern.


----------



## Koch86 (2. Oktober 2014)

Ok super, bin morgen um 10.35 oben auf der Brücke, kleinauheimer Seite.

Bis morgen


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Speedskater:
> @Erdi01:
> 
> ... was ist mit Euch?


Wann hast Du vor das erste Mal oben auf'm Kamm zu sein. Vllt. komme ich mal dazu ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2014)

Der ist und bleibt einfach der Knaller


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Oktober 2014)

Zwischen 12 & 13h. Je nach Gruppe. Fangen vermutlich mit D an.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich fang jetzt erstmal an mit Frühstück. Wenn ich gegen 11 hier wegkomme. Könnt's mit 13 Uhr oben klappen. Ich steuer den Kamm zumindest mal an. Mal sehen, ob man sich sieht ?!


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Oktober 2014)

Beim zweiten mal ist auch eine kl. Pause dort geplant.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde schon auch mal ein Weilchen warten, wenn ich oben bin. Ist ja eher unwahrscheinlich, dass man zeitgleich oben eintrifft.


----------



## aeronautic (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich war heute bis ca. 12:30 am Hahnenkamm unterwegs, ganz schön was los gewesen. War froh das ich nicht später da war. Außerdem war der Nebel morgens im Wald total cool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sebastian09 (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,

ich will am Samstag eine tour im Taunus drehen (Alt-König, Viktoriatrail, Bodenschießplatz, ...). seki80 ist auch dabei. Treffen uns um 11Uhr, Oberursel/Hohemark.

Weitere Mitfahrer gern gesehen


----------



## seki80 (3. Oktober 2014)

Sebi, kann leider erst um 12:00 wenn das i.o. ist?

Meine Schwiegereltern sind bis morgen da und hatte heute bei der Tour einen Schlauch der geplatzt ist. Dachte mir hol ich doch mal neue Schläuche, nach den drei Durchschlägen von vorgestern und dann sowas! Müsste noch den Achter rauskriegen und die Gangschaltung neu einstellen... denke 11:00 wird schwierig für mich.  

Aber geile Tour heute... auch wenn ich aus dem loch gepfiffen habe am ende!


----------



## sebastian09 (3. Oktober 2014)

12Uhr ist für mich auch OK.


----------



## jazzist (3. Oktober 2014)

Tour am Samstag 6.12.  Und danach EOFT. Wer kommt mit 
Es gibt für die Frankfurter Vorstellung noch Karten! Es gibt hier wohl glücklicherweise weniger Outdoor Sportler als in anderen Städten.
Ich dachte an eine Tour so von 9:30 bis 14:00, um dann um 16:30 bei der Vorstellung zu sein. Wer findet das noch gut?


----------



## Speedskater (3. Oktober 2014)

Ich habe heute erste einmal bei Black Beauty den Kettenspanner gerade gedengelt, der hat wohl am Sontag einen Stein abbekommen.

06.12. so lange plane ich nicht, 9:30 ist eh zu früh und Samstag geht auch nicht.

@seki80, vielleicht solltest Du mal einen Fahrstiel überdenken.


----------



## seki80 (3. Oktober 2014)

naja... und vielleicht ein paar kilo abspecken?

die Durchschläge hab ich mir auf dem ersten Teil vom Viktoria eingefangen... konnte auf dem Stück nicht sofort halten wegen dem speed und schotter. Und heute der Geplatzte auf nem geraden Stück Asphalt .


----------



## seki80 (3. Oktober 2014)

Also kommt morgen Mittag noch jemand mit?


----------



## jazzist (4. Oktober 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> 9:30 ist eh zu früh


Du kannst auch nur später mit zur European Outdoor Film Tour kommen.
Da die Tickets rar und begehrt sind, ist dies jetzt schon "planen auf den letzten Drücker" ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Oktober 2014)

Mal spasshalber alles zusammengesteckt und siehe da, es lebt ...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/15263120408/in/set-72157645949460644
Es fehlt nur noch ne Kleinigkeit ... das Rad drumherum


----------



## Speedskater (5. Oktober 2014)

Aha, Kerze mit elektronischem Feuerzeug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wann hast Du vor das erste Mal oben auf'm Kamm zu sein. Vllt. komme ich mal dazu ...



Hat doch genau gepasst.
Und die Bombenkrater waren wieder mal bombe!


----------



## Maitre-B (6. Oktober 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hat doch genau gepasst.
> Und die Bombenkrater waren wieder mal bombe!


Ist das in OF oder gibt's das noch woanders?


----------



## driv0r (7. Oktober 2014)

Die Bombenkrater waren am Hahnenkamm. Ich bin aber nicht durch alle durch.
Die Tour war auf jeden Fall super! Tolle Leute.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Oktober 2014)

WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN !!!!!!

oder, neulich bei mir im Garten *haha* ... Playmobil Rampage


----------



## Maitre-B (8. Oktober 2014)

Wieviel km und hm sammelt ihr denn auf so ner Hahnenkammrunde? Überlege mich euch auch mal anzuschließen aber ich spüre einen gewissen Respekt....


----------



## seki80 (8. Oktober 2014)

@Erdi01 und das alles ohne Federgabeln oder geschweige denn Dämpfer! Respekt! 

@Maitre-B Letztes We waren es ca 50km und etwa 800hm und paar zerquetschte.
Also bei mir war es schon am Limit... aber ich war und bin auch nicht so fit wie meine Kollegas!


----------



## Andreas (8. Oktober 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN !!!!!!
> 
> oder, neulich bei mir im Garten *haha* ... Playmobil Rampage



 Genial ... und perfekte Körperhaltung auf dem Bike


----------



## driv0r (8. Oktober 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN !!!!!!
> 
> oder, neulich bei mir im Garten *haha* ... Playmobil Rampage



Echt super gemacht. Danke für den Link.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> WIE GEIL IS DAS DENN !!!!!!
> 
> oder, neulich bei mir im Garten *haha* ... Playmobil Rampage





Und manche Leute müssen echt Zeit haben sowas zu produzieren.

@Maitre-B: Es geht auch mehr. Wir haben es auf ner Hahnenkamm-Runde auch schon auf 1400 HM und 70 km gebracht. Da geht es dann drei- bis 3,5-mal mal hoch und auf unterschiedlichen Trails runter, ggf. noch nen kleinen Abstecher auf dem Hinweg oder dem Heimweg übers Klappermühlchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maitre-B (8. Oktober 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @Maitre-B: Es geht auch mehr. Wir haben es auf ner Hahnenkamm-Runde auch schon auf 1400 HM und 70 km gebracht. Da geht es dann drei- bis 3,5-mal mal hoch und auf unterschiedlichen Trails runter, ggf. noch nen kleinen Abstecher auf dem Hinweg oder dem Heimweg übers Klappermühlchen.



Memo an mich: entweder Kondition bolzen Anhänger mit Sauerstoffzelt mitführen. Da fand ich Sekis 50/800 doch irgendwie einladender


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Oktober 2014)

... in der Regel wird auf den langsamsten gewartet. Also alles halb so schlimm und auserdem Versuch macht klug.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2014)

Und wenn erforderlich, wird die Runde verkürzt. Haben letzte Woche auch auf die ursprünglich als zweites geplante Abfahrt verzichtet um nicht nochmal hochfahren zu müssen.
Aber wenn jemand den Hals nicht vollkriegen kann, dann hat Herr Bikeholic immer noch ein paar Extras parat.


----------



## jazzist (10. Oktober 2014)

Was geht denn am WE? Ich fahre auf jeden Fall, weiß nur noch nicht wo


----------



## x-rossi (10. Oktober 2014)

spielt das wetter mit?


----------



## Koch86 (10. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag wäre der einzigste gebrauchbare Tag vom WE.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (10. Oktober 2014)

Am Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, mir würden da auch diverse Trails im Taunus einfallen.


----------



## seki80 (10. Oktober 2014)

naja könnte erst ab 16:00 dazustoßen aber da wird es ja fast schon wieder dunkel! ;( und über den Speedskater hab ich schon horrogeschichten gehört bzgl. Touren!


----------



## mishis (10. Oktober 2014)

Kann nicht sein. Der macht immer humane Touren! Breite gemütliche Wege bergauf und flowige bis verblockte Trailabfahrten. Das ist immer sehr nett und man hat immer ein leichtes bis großes Grinsen im Gesicht. Ich werde morgen um 11 Uhr am Fuchstanz sein und mit ein paar weiteren eine schöne Runde durch den Taunus drehen. Abfahrt bei mir in Friedrichsdorf für 10 Uhr geplant. Ich denke so an 80 km und 1600 Hm.Es kann auch kleiner ausfallen. Ich habe leider Sonntag keine Zeit sonst, wäre ich sehr gerne dabei.

Gruß Michi


----------



## x-rossi (10. Oktober 2014)

sonntag werde ich nicht können. ich "versuche" es morgen.


----------



## tombrider (10. Oktober 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Am Sonntag bin ich auch dabei, mir würden da auch diverse Trails im Taunus einfallen.


Da wäre ich glatt wieder dabei! Wenn es starrbike-tauglich bleibt, so wie vorletzten Sonntag.


----------



## jazzist (10. Oktober 2014)

Samstag, also morgen, passt mir gut. 10 Uhr kann ich Friedrichsdorf sein. Wo könnten wir uns am besten treffen?


----------



## x-rossi (10. Oktober 2014)

jetzt muss ich doch absagen. komme gerade vom heimspiel heim und bin platt. Ü40 eben


----------



## mishis (10. Oktober 2014)

10 Uhr abfahrt hier:
Landwehrstraße 5-6
61381 Friedrichsdorf
Dort ist der Parplatz des Kletterwaldes und der Sporthalle Seulberg.


----------



## Koch86 (11. Oktober 2014)

Fährt jemand morgen eine tour, hahnekamm oder ähnliches wo man sich anschliessen kann?


----------



## tombrider (11. Oktober 2014)

@Speedskater : Bist Du morgen dabei und zeigst uns ein paar schöne Trails? Wenn ja wann wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2014)

Wie wäre es mit 11:00 Uhr bei Waldtraud?


----------



## Koch86 (11. Oktober 2014)

Was und wo ist waldtraud?


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, http://www.das-waldtraut.de/ an der Kletterwand. 

N50° 12,918' E8° 32,150'

Man kann mit dem Bike, dem Auto oder der U3 dort hin fahren.


----------



## tombrider (11. Oktober 2014)

Super! Bin dabei (wenn Ihr hin und wieder eine Minuten auf mich wartet, wie gewohnt).


----------



## jazzist (11. Oktober 2014)

+1


----------



## Koch86 (11. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch um 11 da, mein Vater und ich... Wie gross fällt die Tour ca aus, sind auch paar schicke trails dabei?


----------



## jazzist (11. Oktober 2014)

Schicke Trails sind immer dabei, bergab wird normalerweise kein Meter vergeudet 
Tourlänge ist variabel, den Nachmittag sollte man schon einplanen.


----------



## Koch86 (11. Oktober 2014)

Dann lassen wir uns ma überraschen


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2014)

Man könnte die üblichen Trails abreiten: X-Trail, Reichenbach, Altkönig Südabfahrt, Döngestrail, Victoria-Trail, Bogenschützen-Trail  und diverse andere. Die Tour wird ca. 32 km und 1200 hm haben, es sind auch S2 Passagen dabei, man kann natürlich nach Victoria-Trail aussteigen.
Wer Protektoren hat darf sie gerne mitbringen. Knitterfreier Hut ist selbstverständlich.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (11. Oktober 2014)

11 Uhr treffen oder 11 Uhr Abfahrt (dann schlage ich 10:45 vor)?


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2014)

11:00 Uhr fahrfertig bei Waldtraut


----------



## seki80 (11. Oktober 2014)

wie sieht denn eure route aus bzw was hast Du denn geplant @Speedskater?


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2014)

Die Standard Tour geht auf Waldautobahnen zum Feldberg und über den AltKönig, ohne Verschwendung von potenzieller Energie, über X-Trail, Reichenbach-Trail, Altkönig Südabfahrt, Döngestrail, Victoria-Trail. Wer jetzt noch nicht genug hat, fährt noch mal mit zum Fuchstanz und über den Bogenschützen-Trail zurück zur Waldtraut. Kann aber auch angepasst werden.


----------



## BikerTux (11. Oktober 2014)

Hey Biker

Das Fahrpensum traue ich mir zu ! Nehmt ihr auch unbekannte Nasen mit ?
Wäre ganz schön, wenn ich ein paar Gesichter zu den Namen bekomme.
Ich versuche um 11:00 abfahrbereit da zu sein.
Zeitlich bin ich nicht sooo ganz flexibel hinten raus. Max 14:00
Würde nach dem ersten Teil aussteigen, wenn man gut zum Einstieg zurück kommt.
Die ganzen Trail Namen sagen mir gar nix. Gibts ne Karte davon ?

Der Tux


----------



## jazzist (11. Oktober 2014)

Mitfahren, dann haste die Karte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2014)

Einfach mitfahen, vom ende Victoria-Trail sind es ca. 3 km zum Treffpunkt.

Als Karte verwende ich Open MTB Maps


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Oktober 2014)

Daniel dieses WE kein HK. Wenn ich wieder fit bin ggf. nächste Woche. 

Allen viel Trailspass am Feldberg.


----------



## seki80 (12. Oktober 2014)

Schaffe es leider nicht bis 11:00Uhr aber gibt es ne möglichkeit später dazu zu stoßen?


----------



## Koch86 (12. Oktober 2014)

Dieses we fährt ja keiner zum Hahnenkamm Ingo, und ich kenne keine guten Wege so wie du  
Aber wenn du nächste Woche wieder fahren würdest wäre ich natürlich dabei


----------



## BikerTux (12. Oktober 2014)

Sagt mal Jungs ich finds irgendwie nicht. Da ist nur das Koreanische Ding unter der Adresse.
Bin aufm Parkplatz hohemark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tombrider (12. Oktober 2014)

Dank an Speedskater, war wieder eine ausnehmend schöne Tour!


----------



## BikerTux (13. Oktober 2014)

Hey Guys

Wie ihr gemerkt habt habe ich's dann doch gefunden 
Ich bedanke mich nochmal beim Speedskater für die wirklich aufwändig erarbeitete Tourplanung.  Da stecken einige km Erfahrung drin.
Und danke fürs gelegentliche warten, denn solche Trails hab ich noch nie gefahren und mir wurde bewusst wie Mountainbiken auch sein kann  Nämlich ausgesprochen anspruchsvoll !

Thanx
Thilo


----------



## Decster (16. Oktober 2014)

Hi Jungs,

gibt es schon Planungen fürs Wochenende jetzt? Wenn ja falls es Hardtail tauglich ist und nicht zu extrem ausfällt ware ich dabei ( war erst einmal im Taunus)

MfG Michael


----------



## Speedskater (16. Oktober 2014)

Nee, bisher habe ich nix geplant.
Tombrider fährt mit einem Starr-Bike mit Slicks. Er fährt dann halt bissel langsamer.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Oktober 2014)

Sonntag wäre ok. Samstag hab ich Dienst
Da wir die letzte Zeit krankheitsbedingt nicht aufs Rad gekommen sind, könnte es allerdings sein, das wir am Sonntag nur ne Biergartenrunde drehen. 
Das Wetter wäre temperaturmäßig optimal dafür.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (16. Oktober 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Nee, bisher habe ich nix geplant.
> Tombrider fährt mit einem Starr-Bike mit Slicks. Er fährt dann halt bissel langsamer.


Stimmt garnicht. Mit Slicks bin ich ja nur bei Trockenheit gefahren. Hab am Sonntag bei der Nässe doch nur hinten den Slick gefahren. Und vorne einen anständigen Reifen draufgemacht. Ich kann dieses Wochenende aber leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2014)

Das ich hier was anbiete kommt ja nur noch selten vor, aber so ein paar "Eisbären-Altlasten" aus früheren Jahren gibt es noch! Zum Beispiel:

Die Indian Summer Tour am Sonntag

Zunächst geht ab/bis Dietzenbach auf direktem Weg nach Groß Umstadt.

Dort auf die GU1, die wir komplett abfahren ...
http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/ind...s-umstadt-gu1&catid=12:rundstrecken&Itemid=77
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157642102425445/

Auf dem Marktplatz in Groß Umstadt wird eine Cappu-Pause eingelegt werden, bevor es wieder zurück nach Dietzenbach geht. Auch besteht die Möglichkeit in Groß Umstadt ein- und auszusteigen, für Diejenigen, dehnen es ab/bis Dietzenbach zu weit ist.

Ca. 90 KM 850 HM ab/bis Dietzenbach mit dem Mounty.

Mitfahrer/innen sind willkommen. Wir Touren und fahren keine Rennen. Das Reisetempo wird der Gruppe angepasst. Fragen? Dann Fragen!

Freue mich natürlich auch über "Alteisbären" früherer Jahre ... Leute, Leute wir werden "Alt"
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&Itemid=52&gid=15


----------



## Andreas (17. Oktober 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Freue mich natürlich auch über "Alteisbären" früherer Jahre ... Leute, Leute wir werden "Alt"
> http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&Itemid=52&gid=15



Schön dass Du auch an die "Alten" denkst.  Da ich wegen Umzug schon zwei Monate nicht mehr gefahren bin, würde ich in Groß-Umstadt einsteigen. 90 km sind mir sonst zuviel. Wann wäre denn der Treffpunkt in Groß-Umstadt? 12:15 h?


----------



## Decster (17. Oktober 2014)

Klingt interessant die GU1 wollte ich eh mal testen,  wann solls denn los gehn in Groß Umstadt?


----------



## Speedskater (17. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich gut an, das wäre eine Gelegenheit meine Rennfeile Gassi zu führen.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Oktober 2014)

kann sein das ich da mitkomme


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Oktober 2014)

Ich freue mich über die positive Resonanz und jeden Mitfahrer 

*1. Treffpunkt: 11:00 Uhr, Kreishaus, Werner-Hilpert-Str. 1, 63128 Dietzenbach*
*2. Treffpunkt: 12:30 Uhr, Parkplatz, Am Darmstädter Schloß, 64823 Groß-Umstadt*


----------



## jazzist (18. Oktober 2014)

Hört sich gut an, ab Dietzenbach ne lockere Runde mit Einkehr


----------



## Lupo (18. Oktober 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Freue mich natürlich auch über "Alteisbären" früherer Jahre ... Leute, Leute wir werden "Alt"
> http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?option=com_rsgallery2&Itemid=52&gid=15



wäre auch gerne mit von der partie gewesen, hätte mich gefreut mal wieder ein paar "alte nasen" zu treffen und ein paar neue kennen zu lernen.
leider ist meine erkältung, die sich am montag schon angekündigt hat, die woche über so richtig heftig geworden. vorallem weil ich die genesung den betrieblichen abläufen angepasst auf das wochenende verschieben musste
euch allen wünsche ich viel spass auf der tour (und danach beim cappu) während ich mir den blauen himmel vom krankenlager aus betrachte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Oktober 2014)

@Lupo, das ist aber Schade. Gute Besserung!


----------



## driv0r (18. Oktober 2014)

Bin dabei und um 11 Uhr in Dietzenbach.


----------



## BikerTux (18. Oktober 2014)

Hi Biker

Ich habe meine Tasks heute gut fertig bekommen und meine Familie hat mir frei gegeben ;-)

Ich bin dabei !
Wenns so nah von daheim los geht muss ich einfach den goldenen Oktober im Odenwald mit euch genießen. 
Falls ihr nen Newbie mitnehmt ?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andreas (18. Oktober 2014)

Ok, ich komme zu Treffpunkt 2.



BikerTux schrieb:


> Wenns so nah von daheim los geht muss ich einfach den goldenen Oktober im Odenwald mit euch genießen.
> Falls ihr nen Newbie mitnehmt ?!


Newbies sind immer willkommen.

@Lupo: Schade, gute Besserung!


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2014)

BikerTux schrieb:


> Falls ihr nen Newbie mitnehmt ?!



Klar! Jeder ist willkommen!

Bis später ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Oktober 2014)

Wir haben heute nachmittag in der Sonne eine ganz lockere Runde mit wenigen HM gemacht und dabei festgestelt, dass wir uns nach den gerade erst überstandenen Infekten auf der Indian Summer Tour so richtig gequält hätten. So war es doch besser gewesen zu verzichten. Wir waren nach 60 km und knappen 400 HM sowas von alle....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (19. Oktober 2014)

Danke nochmal an Erdi01 für die flowige Routenwahl! Die Hauptstrecke war bei uns noch kürzer, Spaß hat's trotzdem gemacht ;-)
Und ich bin noch im Hellen heimgekommen


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Oktober 2014)

Das war dann die Indian Summer Tour 2014. Danke an alle Teilnehmer, ich hoffe es war nicht zu langweilig. Für die Dtz.bacherfraktion waren es 89 KM und 900 HM. Wobei die HM fast alle auf der 36 KM GU1 Runde absolviert wurden. Der Rest war nur An- und Abfahrt über WAPs. Die Wege der GU1 waren teilweise ordentlich durchweicht und matschig und haben entsprechend ordentlich Körner gezogen. Meine Bilder habe ich auf Flickr hochgeladen. Das es überhaupt Bilder gibt grenzt an ein Wunder. Auf ca. der Hälfte der GU1 hatte ich die Camera verloren , dementsprechend gibt es auch nur so wenig Bilder der Strecke. Jazzist hatte bei der Suche nach Plätzen auf dem Umscher Markplatz zwei Biker getroffen und wohl einfach mal gefragt ob sie eine Camera gefunden hätten. Hatten sie, MEINE  Die Nummer war der eigentliche Höhepunkt des Tages!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157642102425445/


----------



## driv0r (20. Oktober 2014)

Danke Erdi für`s Guiden. War ne super Runde. Die GU1 ist wirklich toll/flowig. Hab mich zwar zum Schluß ordentlich gequält (Bergauf), aber das war ja das Ziel. 
Respekt an die anderen Mitfahrer, vor allem an den musikalischen Semiprofi.


----------



## Lupo (20. Oktober 2014)

na sowas! jetz hab ich gehofft wenigstens ein paar impressionen von dem mir unbekannten teil II der tour zu bekommen und dann verliert der erdi auch noch seine cam
aber dass du sie überhaupt wieder bekommen hast grenzt ja wirklich schon an ein wunder


----------



## BikerTux (20. Oktober 2014)

Leude Leude Leude 

Die Etappe hat ja wohl bei absolutem Kaiserwetter stattgefunden 
20° im Oktober machen jedes Shirt nahzu überflüssig 
Klar war die eine oder andere Rinne mit Schlamm gefüllt, der im schattigen Unterholz kaum mehr austrocknet, aber ich glaube Erdi hat das mit absicht gemacht, dass wir die breiten Forstwege erschöpft runterrollen können  *Spass* 
Auch sehr schön der Flowtrail am Ende der Runde  Highlight

Meine Runtastic App sagte: 93km (ab Home) bei 6h Fahrzeit und 1300hm.
26% der Zeit aufwärts, 13% abwärts, 60% flach.
18% max Steigung und im Durchschnitt 8%.

Vielen Dank an Erdi05 für die Guidance und euch allen für's mitnehmen.
Die Johannisbeerschorle auf'm Markplatz ist geradezu verdampft im Hals.

Cheers 

Biker Tux


----------



## Andreas (20. Oktober 2014)

Ich fand die Strecke auch super. Ich wollte nach 11 km wegen schweren Beinen im Schlamm schon aussteigen, konnte es aber nicht tun. Immerhin hatte ich ja noch nicht einmal Anfahrt mit dem Rad. Nach der Hälfte ging es wieder besser. Das Wetter war unbeschreiblich. In den Weinbergen war es genial heiß. Die Strecke muss nächstes Jahr mit besserer Kondition noch einmal gefahren werden.

@Erdi01: Danke fürs Guiden und für die verlorenen Bilder...


----------



## Speedskater (25. Oktober 2014)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?

Ich würde morgen mal meinen neuen Schaltgriff testen.


----------



## tombrider (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich wäre unter Umständen auch dabei. Das Wetter soll ja wieder schön werden!


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Oktober 2014)

Also ich werde ggf. auch eine Runde anvisieren, ist jedoch wetterabhängig und auf schlammsurfen habe ich derzeit wenig Lust. Mein Vorschlag wäre eine NFH-Runde,  Kuchen inklusive.

Startzeit: 11:00 Uhr Steinheim

Ende: ca. 16:00 Uhr


----------



## tombrider (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich kenne mich nicht so gut aus: Wo genau ist der Treffpunkt? Und was ist eine NFH-Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Oktober 2014)

Treffpunkt Hanau Steinheim Parkplatz unter der Hellentalbrücke (Illertstrasse). NFH-Runde ist eine softtraillastige Runde um das "N"atur  "F"reunde "H"aus in Rodenbach.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2014)

Falls Interesse besteht meldet euch bitte bis 10:00 Uhr, sonst bin ich ggf. anderweitig unterwegs.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich melde mich dann mal für heute ab.


----------



## tombrider (26. Oktober 2014)

Sorry, hab verschlafen, bin auch raus.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Oktober 2014)

Alles klar, bin jetzt auch anderweitig mit Chaotenkind und Holger unterwegs.


----------



## tombrider (26. Oktober 2014)

Ich werde nachher eine Runde ab FF Hauptbahnhof fahren. Wer mitwill, melde sich bitte bis 13:30 Uhr, ich bin dann online. Abfahrt so gegen 14 Uhr. Strecke nach Absprache.


----------



## tombrider (1. November 2014)

Ich bin morgen (Sonntag) 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Hohemark, vorm Cafe Waltraut an der Kletterwand, bislang sind wir zu viert. Und fahre heute um 13:00 Uhr eine höhenmeterarme Tour ab FF Hauptbahnhof, falls jemand mitfahren möchte.


----------



## x-rossi (1. November 2014)

ich glaube dieses jahr fahre ich nicht mehr und motte mich ein, bis es wieder länger heller wird und mindestens 16°c hat 

frohes neues jahr


----------



## tombrider (1. November 2014)

Sollen es morgen nicht 17 Grad werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (2. November 2014)

Wenn's so sommerlich wird bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## mishis (2. November 2014)

Ich habe gerade beschlossen auch gegen elf da zu sein.
Ich fahre um 10 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf los.

Gruß Michi


----------



## BikerTux (4. November 2014)

Hai

Ich hoffe ihr hattet ne schöne Ausfahrt 
War "leider" verhindert durch Teilnahme am Hugenotten Duathlon. 
Insofern hab ichs Wetter auch genutzt.

CU
Tux


----------



## tombrider (4. November 2014)

Ja, war eine schöne Tour zu sechst. Flowige Trails, schwierige Trails, herbstromantischer Nebel. Klasse!


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2014)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## mishis (8. November 2014)

Würd ich auch gerne wissen.
Habe Zeit bis ca. 16 Uhr, dann muß ich wieder in Friedrichsdorf sein.

Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (8. November 2014)

Meine Planung ist momentan so:
10.00 Uhr Abfahrt Friedrichsdorf.
https://goo.gl/maps/XPzSs
Am Parkplatz Kletterwald
ca. 11 Uhr Hohemark (schauen was so los ist)
Durch, über, vor, hinter dem Taunus lang und gegen 16.00 Uhr Ankunft F-Dorf


----------



## jazzist (8. November 2014)

Hätte da ne technisch anspruchsvolle Runde ab 11:00 ca 40 km, müsste passen


----------



## mishis (8. November 2014)

Hört sich gut an.
11 Uhr vor der Kletterwand?


----------



## jazzist (8. November 2014)

Fahrfertig! Lassen wir's krachen


----------



## Speedskater (8. November 2014)

ok, ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. November 2014)

Werde morgen wohl eher mal die Ronneburg oder sonst ein Ziel mit größerem sonnenanteil ansteuern. Schattig wird es im Winter noch lange genug. Irgend etwas wo es mittags etwas zu essen gibt


----------



## driv0r (11. November 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Werde morgen wohl eher mal die Ronneburg oder sonst ein Ziel mit größerem sonnenanteil ansteuern. Schattig wird es im Winter noch lange genug. Irgend etwas wo es mittags etwas zu essen gibt



Schade das habe ich nicht gesehen. Eine schöne Tour zur Ronneburg hätte gern mitgemacht.
Dan das nächste mal.

Gruß Lars


----------



## jazzist (11. November 2014)

Die Ronneburg kann man bestimmt jetzt im Winter nochmal irgendwann anfahren


----------



## Speedskater (11. November 2014)

Ronneburg wird im Winter immer wieder gerne genommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. November 2014)

Die Ronneburg ist jederzeit möglich. 
... außerdem wird das  Naturfreundehaus und der Weihnachtsmarkt demnächst auf das Programm gesetzt. Bei mir wird es im Winter ein wenig entspannter. Wer auf entspannte Bewegungsrunden steht, ist gerne willkommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. November 2014)

Mjam, Kuchen, Glühwein, heißer Äppler...


----------



## tombrider (14. November 2014)

Sonntag werde ich wie gewohnt um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren. Morgen (Samstag) um 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Hbf eine Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen. Jemand hier oder dort dabei?


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. November 2014)

Samstag Dienst. Sonntag bin ich eher für ne entspannte Riwu/Kuchen/Kaffee/Äpplerrunde zu haben.


----------



## jazzist (14. November 2014)

Was ist Riwu? RIesen-WUrst?


----------



## tombrider (14. November 2014)

Muß nicht hektisch werden, aber ein paar schöne, knifflige Trails hätte ich schon gerne dabei. Und damit zwangsläufig auch einige Höhenmeter.


----------



## BikerTux (14. November 2014)

Morgen wäre bei mir Lorsbachtal Duathlon.
Sonntag scheint  nicht so gnädig zu sein mit dem Wetter, aber was heisst schon 75% Regen. Mann kann ja während der andere 25% fahren ;-)
Ob man am Feldi ne "entspannte Bewegungsrunde" drehen kann ?

Gruß Tux


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. November 2014)

jazzist schrieb:


> Was ist Riwu? RIesen-WUrst?



Riwu = Rindswurst


----------



## jazzist (15. November 2014)

Heute um eins wäre ich dabei! Genauee Treffpunkt? Wenns nach Süden geht vielleicht schon an einer der Brücken?


----------



## tombrider (15. November 2014)

Um 13:00 Uhr auf der Friedensbrücke (das ist die südlich vom Bahnhof), Westseite, genau in der Mitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (15. November 2014)

Bis dann!


----------



## tombrider (15. November 2014)

Der Wetterbericht ist ja wirklich nicht überzeugend. Ich schau morgen früh aufs Regenradar und schreibe dann bis halb 9 hier rein, ob ich fahre oder nicht.


----------



## tombrider (16. November 2014)

Ich werde nicht fahren. Dauerregen bei 8 Grad ist nicht so mein Fall.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. November 2014)

Hey liebe MTB-Gemeinde, 

im Moment ist das Wetter ja oft recht nass. Also genug Möglichkeiten um die Zeit in Fahrtechnik zu investieren. Ich selbst würde gerne besser umsetzen lernen, Wheelie usw. Eine Halle zum trainieren könnte ggf. Herr Speedskater aus Karben organisieren, falls das noch aktuell ist Armin? 

Ist jemand am Start, der sich zutraut diese Techniken anderen nahe zu bringen? Tombrider? An irgend einem Sonntag würde ich vorschlagen. 

Was denkt Ihr?

Gruß Ingo


----------



## x-rossi (16. November 2014)

haha, das wäre mal mal cool!


----------



## Mugendriver (16. November 2014)

Klingt auf jeden Fall nach Spaß. Das darf man dann auch mit seinem eigenen mtb machen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (16. November 2014)

Tut mir leid Herr Bikeholic, den Schlüssel für die Halle habe ich zurückgegeben.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. November 2014)

Macht nichts, der Parkplatz unter der Brücke taugt auch.


----------



## driv0r (18. November 2014)

Hört sich jut an. Sag bescheid wenn`s losgeht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. November 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Macht nichts, der Parkplatz unter der Brücke taugt auch.



Soll ich schon mal Schnaps und den Wein "Chateau Migräne" besorgen? Das sind doch die üblichen "Unter-Brücken-Getränke"!


----------



## tombrider (18. November 2014)

Vin Rouge du Clochard du Pont Neuf?


----------



## Speedskater (18. November 2014)

Ich hätte gerne einen 2008er Chateau Glycol, oder noch besser, mach einfach Glühwein draus.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. November 2014)

Machen können wir das jederzeit. Wir brauchen nur jemanden der sinnvolle Anleitung gibt. ... doch mit Glühwein wird es vermutlich egal sein. Können da natürlich auch grillen (Wintergrillen). 

@Daniel: Du hast das doch drauf. Lust etwas von Deinen Kenntnissen weiter zu geben?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2014)

...wir haben ja noch Stöffsche aus Italien. Machen bestimmt locker, wenn ich da noch an die Weinprobe denke...


----------



## Koch86 (19. November 2014)

Meinst du mich Ingo?


----------



## Bikeholic (20. November 2014)

Ja! Hast das doch drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Koch86 (21. November 2014)

Klar können wir machen/versuchen, allerdings lernt man sowas nicht an einem Tag


----------



## Bikeholic (21. November 2014)

Super!  Denke mir, dass das mehr als einen Tag braucht!  ... ich schreibe Dir zu dem Thema mal eine WhatsApp um einen Termin zu finden. Können ihn anschließend dann hier im Forum bekannt zu geben.


----------



## mishis (21. November 2014)

Hi, ein wenig Technik erlenen hört sich super an.
Sag mal fahrt ihr dieses Wochende wieder?


----------



## Speedskater (21. November 2014)

Am Sonntag würde ich eine Runde drehen.


----------



## mishis (21. November 2014)

Das soll ja auch der schönste Tag am WE sein.
Welche Art von Runde schwebt dir so vor? Ich bin für alles zu haben.


----------



## Speedskater (22. November 2014)

Wenn keiner eine bessere Idee hat wird es wohl ein Ausritt in den Taunus.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. November 2014)

Techniktraining am 07.12.2014 um 13:00 Uhr mit Koch86

Interessierte willkommen! 

Habe einen LMB zur besseren Übersicht erstellt.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=15092


----------



## mishis (22. November 2014)

Ich werde gegen zehn in Friedrichsdorf starten. Um  elf wäre ich an der Hohemark.
Ich würde auch gern mal Richtung Winterstein fahren, was aber heißen würde, das wir ein anderen Treffpunkt (Zeit) ausmachen sollten oder?


----------



## Bikeholic (23. November 2014)

Moin zusammen, 

nach längerer Radabstinenz werde ich spontan, bei dem schönen Wetter, heute um 10::30 Uhr ab Hanau eine Runde fahren. Das Ziel ist noch undefiniert, einfach das schöne Wetter ausnutzen. Alles im überschaubaren Rahmen ist denkbar. Eventuell Richtung Buchberg oder Ronneburg oder was mir eben gerade einfällt und wie die Wege momentan beschaffen sind. Wer sich anschließen möchte: 10:30 Uhr Parkplatz unter der B43a. Falls sich hier im Forum/WhatsApp niemand meldet, fahre ich früher später oder ggf. eine andere Tour.

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (24. November 2014)

Hallo Ingo,

für das Techniktraining bin ich leider raus.
Hab da schon einen Termin auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt. Sorry.

Gruß in die Runde


----------



## BikerTux (24. November 2014)

HEy Ho

Ich hoffe ihr habt das Wetter alle so genossen wie ich. 
Samstag war ich mit den Leuten vom WP-Team oberhalb von Wiesbaden unterwegs.
Sonntag dann ne individuelle Runde mit'm Crosser weil: Familientag.

Am 7.12. wäre ich raus, da Mom's Birthday und Duathlon.
Näxtes WE geht noch was.
Hahnenkamm würde ich auch gerne mal kennen lernen abseits der Rückersbacher Schlucht.

Ciao
Tux


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2014)

Wir wollen am 7. anschließend auch noch auf ne Glühweinkerb....


----------



## tombrider (28. November 2014)

Sonntag werde ich wie gewohnt um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren. Morgen (Samstag) um 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Hbf eine Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen. Heute um 14:00 Uhr ab Hbf. Jemand hier oder dort dabei?


----------



## BikerTux (28. November 2014)

Hai Martin

Am Sonntag wäre ich dabei ! Von mir aus auch früher.
Samstag überlege ich noch. Da ist erstmal Gartenarbeit angesagt.


----------



## tombrider (28. November 2014)

Super, dann also Sonntag um 11 bei der Kletterwand bei Waltraut. Wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (28. November 2014)

Werde Sonntag die Almhütte von Hanau aus ansteuern. Ga1 / flach/ mit Mittagspause / weil es um 16:30 Uhr dunkel ist Start 10:00 Uhr ab Steinheim. Zufahrmöglichkeit: lange Schneise auf der Höhe  Jügesheim ca. 10:35 Uhr. Wer flach fahren mag ist willkommen. Bei Interesse einfach melden!  Licht zur Sicherheit mitnehmen.  Schönes Wochenende allen.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. November 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Zufahrmöglichkeit: *lange Schneise* auf der Höhe  Jügesheim ca. *10:35 Uhr*.


Da ruft ja förmlich einer nach mir  OK, bin dabei ... und warte dann am Parkplatz an der KreisQuerVerbindung.

und werde mal die Kulinarik der Almhütte gegen die des Restaurant Pichlers von heute antreten lassen 
Hallo @Andreas, kennst Du's? Pichlers ist in Traisa Trautheim, war also ganz in Deiner Nähe 
Habe mir also mein Mittagessen heute auch schon mit 70KM darumherum "erkauft". Hat sich aber rentiert ...


----------



## Bikeholic (29. November 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Da ruft ja förmlich einer nach mir  OK, bin dabei ... und warte dann am Parkplatz an der KreisQuerVerbindung.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2014)

@armin: das trinke ich für Dich.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2014)

... nur für Dich.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. November 2014)

... unser Gaumenschmaus.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. November 2014)

Hier der Kulinarische Vergleich: Anders, aber auch gut ... und teurer, das habe ich mir mit 90 KM erkauft.


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2014)

Schaut gut aus.
10 Uhr war mir zu früh, ich bin mit Martin und Tilo bissel durch den Taunus geradelt.


----------



## tombrider (30. November 2014)

Unser Essen konnte aber nicht mithalten!


----------



## Speedskater (30. November 2014)

Wenn man so fettiges Zeug isst, liegt das wie ein Stein im Magen und man kann keine Trails mehr fahren. Ich liebe Müsliriegel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerTux (1. Dezember 2014)

Bei uns war's sehr schön ! 
Und ausserdem hatten wir ein fürstliches Mittagessen  Wurstbemme+Käsebemme oder Müsliriegel.
Wir waren alle so gechillt, dass sich das auf die Umgebung auswirken_ musste_.





Thanx for guidance Speedskater 

Biker Tux


----------



## driv0r (1. Dezember 2014)

Habt ihr die Zuckerwatte vom Weihnachtsmarkt dort oben verteilt, oder sind dat echt schon Schneeansätze?


----------



## BikerTux (1. Dezember 2014)

Hai
Das ist kein Schnee sondern nur gefrohrene Luftfeuchtigkeit des Nebels. 
Waren -3° da oben und angenehm gefrohrene Trails.
unter 500m dann leider teilweise Wasser in flüssiger form gemischt mit Erde.

Tux


----------



## driv0r (3. Dezember 2014)

Brrr - scheixx Winter. 4° haben mir am letzten WE auch schon gereicht.

Gruß


----------



## tombrider (3. Dezember 2014)

Das war nicht scheixx, sondern sehr sehr schön da oben: Entweder war es Winterlandschaft, auch die Bäume waren ganz weiß, der Wind hatte den Rauhreif zu bizarren Figuren geformt. Oder es war neblige Märchenwaldstimmung in den tieferen Lagen. Ganz wunderbar, bei diesem Wetter zu fahren! Zumal auf den genialen Trails, die Speedskater uns gezeigt hat. Gerne am 3. Advent wieder!


----------



## seki80 (4. Dezember 2014)

Moin moin,

also war gestern uffm Altkönig und da sah es aus wie im Skigebiet! 

Wer wäre denn am Samstag für eine Tour zu haben bzw hat jemand was geplant? Gerne Trail lastig!


----------



## driv0r (4. Dezember 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Das war nicht scheixx, sondern sehr sehr schön da oben: Entweder war es Winterlandschaft, auch die Bäume waren ganz weiß, der Wind hatte den Rauhreif zu bizarren Figuren geformt. Oder es war neblige Märchenwaldstimmung in den tieferen Lagen. Ganz wunderbar, bei diesem Wetter zu fahren! Zumal auf den genialen Trails, die Speedskater uns gezeigt hat. Gerne am 3. Advent wieder!



Es sagt ja auch keiner, das die Natur bei diesem Wetter nicht auch ihre schönen Seiten hat. Trotzdem ist und bleibt es im Winter kalt. Auch wenn es die richtigen Klamotten für diese Temperaturen gibt. Jeder hat da aber seine eigenen Grenzen, wann er noch aufs Bike steigt.


----------



## jazzist (6. Dezember 2014)

Hätte morgen mal wieder Lust auf ne trailige Runde im Taunus-Gebirge  Kommt jemand mit?


----------



## mishis (6. Dezember 2014)

Ja, bin dabei.
Würde gegen 10 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf losfahren und wollte ca 11 Uhr Hohemark sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (6. Dezember 2014)

Dann komme ich am besten zu Dir nach Friedrichsdorf.


----------



## mishis (6. Dezember 2014)

Super, dann bis morgen. Freu mich.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Dezember 2014)

Ihr wisst schon, dass im Taunus wegen Eisbruch in den höhen Lagen die Wege gesperrt sind. 

Ich wäre eher für eine Flachlandrunde mit Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## jazzist (6. Dezember 2014)

Gegen was Warmes am Ende ist nichts einzuwenden 
Wie es im Taunus aussieht wisst ihr Homies besser als ich. Ein paar Höhenmeter wären nicht schlecht, wenn's gesperrt ist, ist das natürlich schwieriger, vielleicht gibt's ja auch ne nette Runde in den Mittellagen.


----------



## mishis (7. Dezember 2014)

Bis Höhe Sandplacken sollte es gefahrlos gehen, deshalb denk ich ein paar Höhenmeter und Trails sind locker drinnen.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Dezember 2014)

Übrigens klettert Giovanna gerne auf meinem Bike rum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (7. Dezember 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich wäre eher für eine Flachlandrunde mit Glühwein auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt.


... zu spät gelesen.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Dezember 2014)

Giovanna kommt ja auch aus den Bergen. ... damit hat sie dann wohl ihre Aufenthaltsberechtigung erwirkt.


----------



## mishis (7. Dezember 2014)

Eine echt süße Katze.
Wir waren Heute auch nur bis zum Sandblacken. Dafür, verlief der Weg nicht direkt nach oben.( http://www.bikemap.net/de/route/2863225-lustiges-auf-und-ab/ )



Das Wetter war auch noch grandios.


----------



## tombrider (7. Dezember 2014)

Am nächsten Wochenende wird es vermutlich doch nichts bei mir. Dafür habe ich übermorgen frei! Das heißt ich werde entweder eine Runde um Frankfurt drehen oder im Taunus. Wer mitwill melde sich bitte bis morgen (Montag) abend 21:00 Uhr, ich bin dann online. Wie sieht es denn jetzt oben aus? Ist es noch gefährlich wegen des Eisbruchs? Bezüglich der Reifenwahl: Sind die Trails richtig verschneit? Oder vereist?


----------



## mishis (7. Dezember 2014)

Die Trails unter ca 650 müNN waren frei, aber da es hier unten bei 2 Grad plus regnet, denke ich das es sich geändert hat. Probieren geht über studieren. Eisbruch naja es hat Eisbröckchen von den Bäumen geregnet.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Dezember 2014)

@Speedskater: Die Weihnachtsmarkt-Ausfahrt findet vermutlich auf Wunsch der Neusesser am 20.12. Abfahrt ab 14:00 Uhr in Steinheim statt. Nur zur Info. Die haben halt Sonntag zumeist Familientag.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Dezember 2014)

Ho Ho Ho Biker,

Von draußen, vom Walde komm ich her und ich muss euch sagen, es weihnachtet sehr!
Deshalb wollen wir am 20.12.2014 mit den Bike's eine schöne Tour zum Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt machen.
Die Tour geht um 14 Uhr in Steinheim am Druckhaus los.

Entweder wir fahren so gegen ca. 12:30 Uhr entspannt mit dem Rad in Freigericht los oder wir fahren mit dem Auto bis nach Steinheim und parken dort.
Ingo hat die Tour bereits ausgearbeitet und führt uns sicher hin und zurück. Dort trinken wie ein paar Glühwein (hicks) und fahren durch den dichten Wald, an allen Polizeikontrollen vorbei, direkt in die Heimat.

Es wäre gigantisch wenn wir kurz vor Jahresende mal eine richtig große Gruppe zusammen bekommen würden. Also gebt Euch mal einen Ruck.

Bitte Licht und Schlösser nicht vergessen und schreibt mir eine kurze Antwort.

_________________
Flickzeug und Pumpe nicht vergesen


http://mtb-neuses.forumprofi.de/kur...urter-weihnachtsmarkt-am-20-12-2014-t276.html


----------



## Mugendriver (9. Dezember 2014)

@ Bikeholic, bin ich dabei. Sonntags ist bei mir im Moment etwas schlecht, aber hab ab nächstem Wochenende 2 Wochen Ferien. Das klappt auf jeden Fall bei mir.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Dezember 2014)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> @ Bikeholic, bin ich dabei. Sonntags ist bei mir im Moment etwas schlecht, aber hab ab nächstem Wochenende 2 Wochen Ferien. Das klappt auf jeden Fall bei mir.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Dezember 2014)

@Erdi: Habe vor durch die Wälder bei Dir vorbei zu fahren. ... nur falls Du Dich anschließen magst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (9. Dezember 2014)

Heute waren die Wege ab einer Höhe von ca 600 Metern weiß, auf dem Altkönig waren es mehrere Zentimeter. Die Bäume sind nicht mehr mit Eis überladen, waren aber wunderschön weiß im Hochnebel. Die normalen Wege und Pfade waren unproblematisch fahrbar. Die anspruchsvollen Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen (Viktoriatrail usw.) sind im Moment nur etwas für harte Genießer. Ganz entgegen meiner Gewohnheit empfehle ich gute Reifen.


----------



## seki80 (9. Dezember 2014)

du hast nicht zufällig im 11:36er bus ab hohemark gesessen oder?


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Dezember 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Habe vor durch die Wälder bei Dir vorbei zu fahren. ... nur falls Du Dich anschließen magst.


Öhm ... ja wie jetzt, richtig übern Weihnachtsmarkt gehen. Was für'n Rad soll ich da nehmen  Soviel Schlösser zum anschließen gibt's garnet, als das ich eins meiner C'dales in Frankfurt, unbeaufsichtigt, irgendwo, angeschlossen stehen lasse 

Nächster Vorschlag ...


----------



## kreisbremser (10. Dezember 2014)

seki80 schrieb:


> du hast nicht zufällig im 11:36er bus ab hohemark gesessen oder?


ich kann dir sagen, hat er nich, wir sind mit dem radl ab ffm hbf gestartet.


----------



## seki80 (10. Dezember 2014)

Haha... Ok! Da saß nur einer mit im Bus und leider hatte er seinen Namen ned auf der Stirn!

Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr gestern fahren wart, hätte ich mich Euch angeschlossen - war zwar schee alleine aber in ner Gruppe ist es irgendwie schöner!


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Öhm ... ja wie jetzt, richtig übern Weihnachtsmarkt gehen. Was für'n Rad soll ich da nehmen  Soviel Schlösser zum anschließen gibt's garnet, als das ich eins meiner C'dales in Frankfurt, unbeaufsichtigt, irgendwo, angeschlossen stehen lasse
> 
> Nächster Vorschlag ...


Als ob wir noch nie zusammen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gewesen wären.  Ich halte es so wie gehabt. Hinfahren, am Eisernen Steg einen heben  und wer mag, kann ja mal drauflaufen. Ich bleibe beim Rad, am Stand. 

Wer mag "schließt" sich an! ... das geht auch ganz locker ohne Schloss.


----------



## tombrider (10. Dezember 2014)

seki80 schrieb:


> Haha... Ok! Da saß nur einer mit im Bus und leider hatte er seinen Namen ned auf der Stirn!
> 
> Hätte ich gewusst, dass ihr gestern fahren wart, hätte ich mich Euch angeschlossen - war zwar schee alleine aber in ner Gruppe ist es irgendwie schöner!



Ich hatte es hier angekündigt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Dezember 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Als ob wir noch nie zusammen auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt gewesen wären.  Ich halte es so wie gehabt. Hinfahren, am Eisernen Steg einen heben  und wer mag, kann ja mal drauflaufen. Ich bleibe beim Rad, am Stand.
> 
> Wer mag "schließt" sich an! ... das geht auch ganz locker ohne Schloss.



Ich schau mal, eigentlich sollte ich am 20. auf eine Beerdigung, wobei meine alten Herrschaften meinten, Urne versenken im Friedwald wäre keine große Sache und wir Kinder müssten nicht unbedingt dabei sein. Zumindest erwarten sie unsere Anwesenheit nicht. Die Trauerfeier war ja schon...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (10. Dezember 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ich halte es so wie gehabt. Hinfahren, am Eisernen Steg einen heben  und wer mag, kann ja mal drauflaufen. Ich bleibe beim Rad, am Stand.


Dann ist ja gut. Ich habe das anders aus dem Post rausgelesen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Dezember 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dann ist ja gut. Ich habe das anders aus dem Post rausgelesen ...


... wer Samstagnachmittag über den Weihnachtsmarkt sein Fahrrad schieben möchte dem wünsche ich viel Spaß. Wird erfahrungsgemäß sowieso zu voll werden um mehrere Räder hintereinander durch zu schieben. Wir werden sehen ... und vor Ort entscheiden.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> ... wer Samstagnachmittag über den Weihnachtsmarkt sein Fahrrad schieben möchte dem wünsche ich viel Spaß. Wird erfahrungsgemäß sowieso zu voll werden um mehrere Räder hintereinander durch zu schieben. Wir werden sehen ... und vor Ort entscheiden.


Die richtige Kleidung macht's  ... dann klappt das sogar mim Weihnachtsmarkt


----------



## Speedskater (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich war heute mit der IG Taunus Truppe auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Oberreifenberg, da gabe es wieder eine gratis Fangopackung vom Feinsten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Dezember 2014)

Ich kämpfe noch mit mir, ob ich mir morgen früh die Fangopackung auf dem Weg zum Dienst geben soll...


----------



## Baitman (18. Dezember 2014)

Kreis Offenbach? Sind hier auch Biker aus Hainburg/Seligenstadt unterwegs? Alleine im dunkeln zu fahren ist mir zu heikel. Vielleicht hat jemand Lust unter der Woche an einem festen Wochentag ne kurze Runde auf den Kamm zu fahren. Ca. 2 Stunden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Dezember 2014)

Hainburg und Seligenstadt wohl nicht direkt. Allerdings fahre ich so oft wie möglich mit dem Bike von Maintal zum Dienst nach Dietzenbach. Der Heimweg lässt sich anpassen. Statt über Hausen und Dietesheim geht auch über Seligenstadt und von dort aus Richtung Kamm. Quasi auf dem Heimweg verfahren. Licht ist ausreichend vorhanden, nur das Wetter muss mitspielen. Bei Regen bin ich ein wenig pienzig. Und wenn du nicht gerade mit nem schnellen Race-Hardtail kommst, dann brauche ich nämlich ein paar Sauerstoffzelte unterwegs, da ich meistens mit etwas schwererem Gerät unterwegs bin.


----------



## Mugendriver (18. Dezember 2014)

Nabend an alle
Treffen wir uns am Samstag jetzt um 12:30 oder um 14 Uhr, gibt's da noch mal paar Infos? oder langt das was in der Nachricht von dir steht, @Bikeholic ?


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Dezember 2014)

14:00 Uhr wie beschrieben.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe auf die Urnenbeisetzung. So dass letzte Geleit gehört sich doch irgendwie. Kommt schließlich nur einmal im Ableben vor.


----------



## jazzist (20. Dezember 2014)

Servus, hat morgen jemand schon um 10:00 Uhr Zeit für ne Runde? Taunus oder Spessart? 14:00 Uhr ist am kürzesten Tag des Jahres ja schon fast mitten in der Nacht ;-)


----------



## mishis (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe Lust und Zeit für ne Runde, ab 10.00 Uhr. Egal wo.


----------



## jazzist (20. Dezember 2014)

Das Wetter soll morgen ja von 6 bis 22 Uhr bedeckt bei 7 Grad sein. Brrr 
Dann halten wir mal fest: 10 Uhr Abfahrt.
Wäre ja ungeschickt wenn wir beide ne lange Anfahrt hätten. Ich kenne relativ wenig abseits des "Hochtaunus". Wie wäre es mit http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.69516.html oder http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.5816.html
Alternativ was im Süden, gibt ein paar coole Trails bei Wiesbaden, wobei ich nicht glaube, dass das ausreicht, damit, dass wir vom guten Wetter "im Süden" profitieren.


----------



## mishis (20. Dezember 2014)

Beide Touren sind echt interessant. Es ist schwer sich zu entscheiden. Wollen wir die in Bad Nauheim nehmen und uns dort im Carl Oelemann Weg am Kreisel Treffen vor der Klinik?


----------



## mishis (20. Dezember 2014)

Hab gerade gesehen da gibt's ja einen Waldparkplatz, an dem die Tour startet, also treffen wir uns dort.


----------



## jazzist (20. Dezember 2014)

So machen wir's!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugendriver (20. Dezember 2014)

War ne schöne Tour heute. Wann gibt's die Bilder?


----------



## Speedskater (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich hatte erst letzten Sonntag eine umfangreiche Fangopackung. Ich wünsche viel Spass.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Dezember 2014)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> War ne schöne Tour heute. Wann gibt's die Bilder?


Fand ich auch!  ... nur den Platten auf dem Mainradweg hätte es keineswegs gebraucht.


----------



## Mugendriver (21. Dezember 2014)

Ja der war nicht so schön.
Schöne Bilder die Reflektoren funktionieren ganz gut


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Dezember 2014)

@alle: werde zwischen denn Jahren bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter ein wenig in die Pedale treten. Klein, fein, GA1 wenn möglich schlammreduziert. Wer also auch frei hat und gerne gemeinschaftlich radeln möchte, meldet sich bitte.

Schöne Weihnachtszeit


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2014)

Wie konnte man es jahrzehntelang ohne Internet aushalten ??? Den 3 Tag jetzt ohne und man fühlt sich wie von der Außenwelt abgeschnitten!

Und jetzt steht auch noch Weihnachten vor der Tür. Wie bringt man den die Zeit jetzt rum 

  uuund 

Allen Schöne Festtage und einen guten Rutsch in 2015


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2014)

Ganz einfach: zum Bäcker beim Tegut und Futter fassen und sich zusätzlich bei den Eltern den Ranzen vollschlagen mit anschließendem Extremcouching.
5 Tage am Stück frei, das ist mal ne Ansage.
Werde mal Winterpokalmäßig unterwegs sein müssen, stehe derzeit wieder nur auf Platz 2 meines Teams, das muss sich ändern. Wenn trocken von oben werde ich Herrn Bikeholic mal beim Wort nehmen und ihn raus hetzen.


----------



## Lupo (23. Dezember 2014)

Mugendriver schrieb:


> Ja der war nicht so schön.
> Schöne Bilder die Reflektoren funktionieren ganz gut


....und wie die Äuglein strahlen! Muss ja ein teuflisches Gebräu gewesen sein

@Erdi: was ist passiert, hat Hessen Mobil in Dtz. zu tief gebuddelt??


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2014)

Lupo schrieb:


> ....und wie die Äuglein strahlen! Muss ja ein teuflisches Gebräu gewesen sein
> 
> @Erdi: was ist passiert, hat Hessen Mobil in Dtz. zu tief gebuddelt??


Nö. Mir ist das Netzteil vom kabelmodem abgeraucht und jetzt warte ich aufs neue modem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich wünsche allen Schöne Weihnachten.

Ich habe mir irgendwie die Seuche eingefangen und werde mich mit dem Radeln über die Feiertage etwas zurück halten.
Wenn es mir wieder besser geht, stehe ich für Flachlandrunden wie Main/Nidda oder so gerne zur Verfügung.
Am 29.12. und 30.12. muss ich allerdings arbeiten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2014)

Ja, ich habe nach dem 28. auch wieder Dienst und hoffe auf trockenes Wetter von oben um das Rad nehmen zu können. Die Seuche hat mir Herr Bikeholic zum Glück noch nicht angehängt.

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und fette Beute!


----------



## BikerTux (24. Dezember 2014)

Alle anwesenden Eisbären Frohe Weihnachten 
Ich werde evtl. am 27.+28. noch ne sanfte Kalorien Abbau Runde machen.
Danach ist noch kurzurlaub mit der Familie geplant.

Gruss
Der (Biker) Tux


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Dezember 2014)

Schee Wetter heute.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2014)

Ihr habt es gut. Ich schau mir das von drinnen an und lagweil mich zu tode. Internet habe ich immer noch keins und zu allem Überfluss habe ich mir mein knie (mal) wieder verdreht  An radfahren ist somit bis auf weiteres auch nicht zu denken


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2014)

Es war sackekalt. Meine Füße versuchen seit 3 Stunden aufzutauen. Das nächste Mal doch Wollsocken statt Sommersöckchen und ne lange statt ner nur knielangen Hose über der Skiunterwäsche. Handschuhe hätten auch ne Nummer dicker sein können. Morgen zum Dienst werden die Lobster genommen. Muss jetzt nur noch den Winterlaufradsatz ins Helius packen. Außerhalb vom Wald war es ordentlich glatt, da fahre ich morgen doch lieber mit Spikes.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Dezember 2014)

So, gerade den Winterlaufradsatz auf Helius gemacht. 25 Minuten, davon 5 Minuten fürs Laufräder wechseln incl. Luft auf die Kernchen und 20 Minuten fürs Flossen und Flur säubern.
Erkenntnis des Tages: wenn man schon ne Kiste Einweghandschuhe fürs schrauben an Rädern hat, sollte man sie auch benutzen  und das Unterlegen eines alten Bettlakens würde das säubern des Flurs erleichtern. Vor allem, wenn das Rad doch ziemlich verschlammt ist.


----------



## driv0r (29. Dezember 2014)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Schee Wetter heute. Anhang anzeigen 345714Anhang anzeigen 345715Anhang anzeigen 345716Anhang anzeigen 345717



Schöne Bilder.  Aber eure Erkenntnis ermutigt mich bei diesem Wetter in der Bude zu bleiben.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2014)

driv0r, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung. Und gegen kalte Füsse gibt es eine Schuhheizung.  

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/12678


----------



## driv0r (29. Dezember 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> driv0r, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung. Und gegen kalte Füsse gibt es eine Schuhheizung.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/12678



Ich weiß das es eigentlich kein schlechtes Wetter gibt.  
So eine Schuhheizung ist natürlich wat feines.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2014)

Spikes haben mal wieder gut funktioniert. Ich liebe die dummen Gesichter der Fußgänger wenn man ihnen auf Glatteis ausweicht und sich deren Hoffnung, dass der blöde Radfahrer gleich stürzt, in Luft auflöst.

Füße warm, Hände auch, allerdings mit den Lobstern gestaltet sich das Schalten etwas unkomfortabel. Zumal sie ca. 3 Nummern zu groß sind.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2014)

Speedskater schrieb:


> driv0r, es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur falsche Kleidung. Und gegen kalte Füsse gibt es eine Schuhheizung.
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/12678



Marke Eigenbau, COOLE Sache  Aber mit kalten Füßen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, dafür mit kalten Händen. Bastel mal ne Handschuhheizung  Aber wo lässt Du eigentlich diese "Rohrbömbchen" verschwinden 

Unitymedia kommt irgendwie nicht in die Pötte mit meinem neuem Modem. Das gehört zum neuen Vertrag mit noch schnelleres Internet, kriegt alten Modem angeblich nicht mehr hin  Jetzt habe ich mir für'n Zehner im Blödmarkt ein Universal-Netzteil gegönnt, das alte Modem wieder dran und siehe da, die Welt ist wieder bunt


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2014)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Spikes haben mal wieder gut funktioniert.



Und ich hatte auch schon extra mein olles Rotes C'dale samt Spikes-LRS aus dem 2-jährigen Winterschlaf gerissen für die geplanten Touren gestern und am 31.12.  Jetzt kann's aber erstmal weiter schlafen.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Dezember 2014)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Marke Eigenbau, COOLE Sache  Aber mit kalten Füßen hatte ich noch nie Probleme, dafür mit kalten Händen. Bastel mal ne Handschuhheizung  Aber wo lässt Du eigentlich diese "Rohrbömbchen" verschwinden



Ich habe mir ein paar Skihandschuhe geholt, wo es Aldi schönen Sachen gibt, die halten richtig warm. Ach ja und Carbon Bremshebel sind bei Kälte auch besser, als welche aus Alu. 
Die Akkuhalter mit der Elektronik verschwinden am Schienbein in den Schwuchtelhosen.


----------



## mishis (30. Dezember 2014)

Eine Schuhheizung wäre heute morgen nicht schlecht gewesen.
Nach den Bildern im Schnee musste ich auch raus in den Taunus.



Ich fuhr bzw. schob teilweise im tiefen Schnee nur bis zum Sandplacken, aber es hatte sich gelohnt. Hat schon Spaß gemacht, vorallem die Abfahrt im tiefen Schnee.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2014)

Wunderschöner frischer Schnee heute morgen (wie ich um 5:00 Uhr los bin, hat es sogar noch ordentlich geschneit), dafür leider Matsch heute abend. Habe beides mal ne Viertelstunde länger zum Dienst bzw. wieder heim gebraucht. Bei dem erhöhten Rollwiderstand bin ich froh dass sich die HM auf ein paar Brücken beschränken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> und zu allem Überfluss habe ich mir mein knie (mal) wieder verdreht  An radfahren ist somit bis auf weiteres auch nicht zu denken


 Wie ist das denn passiert? Außer der Weihnachtsmarkttour und dem einen sonnigen Sonntag hast Du aus meiner Sicht wenig verpasst.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2015)

Heute vor einer Woche ein Moment unaufmerksam beim Radfahren. Und beim Versuch mich abzufangen ist mir mein sowieso schon instabiles Knie in ungesunde Richtung abgeschmiert. Wird zwar wieder, dauert aber halt ne Weile.


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Januar 2015)

Dann erstmal gute Besserung.


----------



## jazzist (3. Januar 2015)

Guten Start in's neue Jahr und gute Besserung für alle, die wieder fit werden müssen!
Hat jemad Lust auf ne Rund morgen früh? So ab 10:00 und zum Mittagessen gegen eins wieder zu Hause?


----------



## jazzist (3. Januar 2015)

War gerade im Taunus. Eine Eishalle ist griffig dagegen, ohne Spikes rate ich von allem über 200m ab


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Januar 2015)

heut nacht solls auf im flachen frankfurter tal frostig werden...ich lass das radl mal stehen und tippe morgen früh mit meinem großen zeh zuerst den boden an...


----------



## tombrider (7. Januar 2015)

Sonntag (11.1.) werde ich wie gewohnt um 11:00 Uhr ab Hohemark fahren (Abfahrt in Frankfurt 9:45 Uhr). Freitag um 14:00 Uhr und Samstag um 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Hbf eine Runde 90-120 min. durch den Stadtwald drehen. Allerdings nicht bei Dauerregen. Mag jemand mitfahren?


----------



## mishis (9. Januar 2015)

Sonntag hört sich toll an, ich schaue mal, ob ich es schaffe. Werde bis Sonntag morgen bescheid geben, ansonsten wartet nicht auf mich.
Selber werd ich Morgen um 10 Uhr von Friedrichsdorf aus schon mal eine Runde in den Taunus fahren, da bin ich mir recht sicher, das das klappt.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Januar 2015)

Zuviel Wind für mich. Wenn ich mir ne Leine umbinde, könntet ihr Drachen steigen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (10. Januar 2015)

Ja, das war und ist noch ganz schön viel Wind. Oben an freien Stellen muß man sich gegen den Wind lehnen, oder man kommt sich vor wie an der Küste. Man tritt und tritt und kommt nicht vorran. Noch was ist toll: Der Schnee ist fast weg nur der festgetrettene und gefrorenne hält sich auf den Wegen ab Höhe Sandplacken. Wenn man dann nicht auf dem restlichen Schnee und Eis bedalieren will, fährt man im Bach. Fast alle Wege, die ich lang bin, sahen wie eine Seeenplatte oder wie ein Wildbach aus. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht, deshalb gehts jetzt erst mal unter die warme Dusche.
Morgen wird es warscheinlich nichts bei mir. 
Ach und der Weg vom Fuchstanz direkt Richtung weiße Mauer, Bogenschützentrail ist wegen Baumfällung gesperrt, man kann aber noch rechts ab Richtung Altkönig und dem Döngestrail.

Gruß Michi


----------



## tombrider (11. Januar 2015)

Aufgrund des Wetterberichts werde ich lieber hier um FF eine Runde drehen.


----------



## tombrider (13. Januar 2015)

Wiederholung am Sonntag wieder um 11 Uhr. Ich hoffe, daß es ausnahmsweise mal keinen Dauerregen und Sturm gibt. Schnee wäre kein Hindernis. Bis dahin fahre ich weiterhin täglich gegen 17 Uhr im Frankfurter Stadtwald. Rückmeldungen bitte bis zum Abend vorher.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Januar 2015)

Falls Sonntag das Wetter mal radtauglich sein sollte, werde ich radeln ins Auge fassen. Zur Disposition steht die Ronneburg, NFH, HK oder der Lohrberg. Je nach Witterungslage und Bodenbeschaffenheit. 

Wer intetessiert ist meldet sich bitte. Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Januar 2015)

Piep.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Januar 2015)

Für mich noch zu früh. Macht mein knie noch nicht mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Decster (17. Januar 2015)

Hi,

werde heute Nachmittag ne spontane Runde um den Flughafen drehen, wer lust hat mitzukommen Treffpunkt wäre Aussichtspunkt an der A5 gegen 13Uhr

Decster


----------



## Speedskater (17. Januar 2015)

meld


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2015)

Heute auf dem Weg zum Dienst festgestellt: es ist siffig. Selbst auf Asphalt. Pfützen ohne Ende, egal wo. Hab auf dem Heimweg die Sau mal in die Autowaschbox getrieben und bin dann extra nur noch asphaltiere Wege heim gefahren. Also sauber ist sie nicht geblieben. Naja, da muss die Werstatt jetzt durch. Hilft ja nichts.


----------



## tombrider (17. Januar 2015)

Sehr schade, bin gerade erst fertig mit der Arbeit. Werd alleine noch eine Runde nach Kelsterbach fahren. Ist morgen um 11 jemand ab Hohemark dabei? Weil wenn nicht, dann würde ich dort gar nicht erst hinfahren und sinnlos warten. Rückmeldungen bitte bis heute 22:00 Uhr.
Es soll ruhiges, trockenes Wetter bei 5-8 Grad geben, also angenehm zu fahren.


----------



## rockscient01 (20. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir nen Freerider gebastelt (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1762760), und würd den jetzt endlich gerne mal durch den Taunus prügeln. Bin mir nicht sicher, wie er sich tourenmässig macht, das würd ich gerne mal testen. Hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Sa oder So in, am, durch den Taunus? Würde vorschlagen ab Hohemark oder in der Nähe. Ne gemütlich Runde, gerne auch Abfahrten...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2015)

Moin Jens,
wenn es am Sonntag unter 0 °C bleibt und der Boden im Taunus gefroren ist, würde ich mit Black Beauty mal eine Runde durch den Taunus reiten. Hohemark 11:00 Uhr wäre ok.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Januar 2015)

rockscient01 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> ich hab mir nen Freerider gebastelt (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1762760)
> Gruß
> Jens



Wirklich hübsch!
Nur falsche Schaltung  (duck und wech...)


----------



## rockscient01 (21. Januar 2015)

hehe ne die Schaltung passt, und ist genau richtig


----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2015)

jede Schaltung hat ihre Vor- und Nachteile.

leicht




unkaputtbar




geringe ungefederte Masse


----------



## tombrider (21. Januar 2015)

Wie wär´s mit leicht, unkaputtbar UND geringer ungefederter Masse? Singlespeeder fahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2015)

Wir sprechen von Schaltung nicht von Singlespeeder.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Januar 2015)

das gebastelte rad is wirklich sehr schön. neulich hab ich auf irgend einer seite diese pedalen gesehn und mich gleich verliebt. schöne arbeit, ich hoff es fährt so gut wie es schick ist.


----------



## rockscient01 (21. Januar 2015)

danke 
Ja es fährt sich total geil - soweit ich das bis jetzt beurteilen kann. Am WE ist mal trail-time. Dann weiß ich, obs sich auch als Tourer eignet, wie es trails weg steckt, und ob ich ordentlich geschraubt habe, oder es bei der ersten Belastung auseinander fällt


----------



## mishis (22. Januar 2015)

Ich habe auch die letzte Zeit ein günstiges Winterbike gebaut, welches ich auch gerne am Sonntag einweihen würde, nur bin ich Krank und habe keine Hoffnung bis Sonntag fit zu sein.
Hier könnt ihr schauen: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/73152


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Januar 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Heute vor einer Woche ein Moment unaufmerksam beim Radfahren. Und beim Versuch mich abzufangen ist mir mein sowieso schon instabiles Knie in ungesunde Richtung abgeschmiert. Wird zwar wieder, dauert aber halt ne Weile.





Erdi01 schrieb:


> Für mich noch zu früh. Macht mein knie noch nicht mit.



Scheint ja richtig dumm gelaufen zu sein. Gute Besserung


----------



## Speedskater (22. Januar 2015)

lieber clever gefahren, als dumm gelaufen

von mir auch gute Besserung an alle, also bessert euch.

mishis, herzlichen glückwunsch, technische Daten?


----------



## mishis (22. Januar 2015)

Vielen Dank.

Made in Bad Homburg. 51cm, 3550g, 15.41 Uhr, 13.01., weiblich. Name: Leni
Lautstärke: unüberhörbar, Duft meilenweit. Voll funktionstüchtig. Knuddelfaktor: sehr hoch.




Zum MTB
Manitou Minute SPV 130
DT Swiss 210L 165mm
Magura MT4 VR 200 mm HR 180mm
Crank Brothers Kronolog 125 mm
DT Swiss X1800 SP 26 Zoll
Shimano XT Schaltgruppe
SLX Kurbel 2fach
Race Face Evolve XC Lenker und Vorbau
Onza  IBEX FR 2.25
Rahmen unbekannt nur Mitsubishi Motors
13,3 Kg


----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2015)

Das habt Ihr fein gemacht.

Das Bike natürlich auch.


----------



## jazzist (23. Januar 2015)

Manche wären froh, sie hätten so ein Rad als Sommerbike.

Die richtigen Spielsachen hast Du für Leni ja schon mal ausgesucht. Jetzt fehlt nur noch der fahrbare Untersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (24. Januar 2015)

Jemand Lust auf ne zügige Winterrunde morgen früh?


----------



## Speedskater (24. Januar 2015)

Ich werde Morgen voraussichtlich um 11:00 Uhr von Hohemark bissel im Taunus rumradeln.
Wie schauts denn da aus, sind Spikes sinnvoll?


----------



## rockscient01 (24. Januar 2015)

mich hat voll eine Erkältung erwischt, ich werd wohl erst nächstes WE wieder fit sein.
Viel Spaß


----------



## jazzist (24. Januar 2015)

Speedskater, 11 Uhr passt, wo sollen wir uns treffen? 
keine Ahnung wie vereist es momentan ist, ich überlege morgen nochmal, ob ich Spikes nehme.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Januar 2015)

11uhr ab hohemark fahr ich mit suzukischmidt, is jemand ab hohemark dabei?


----------



## jazzist (24. Januar 2015)

Hohemark 11 für alle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (28. Januar 2015)

Jemand heute nightride ab 20.00 egal wo (Raum Frankfurt), am liebsten hohemark (ich habe endlich meine Winterreifen)


----------



## tombrider (28. Januar 2015)

Hast Du mal aufs Regenradar geschaut?


----------



## suzukischmidt (28. Januar 2015)

Hi,Tombrider. Ne, verstehe das aber mal als nein deinerseits. Übrigens: da der highroller nicht kam, habe ich jetzt 2 x Mountain King - hoffe, dass widerspricht nicht Deinem Rat. Also dann vielleicht mal wieder am Sonntag


----------



## tombrider (28. Januar 2015)

Sicherlich deutlich besser als Deine Race-Reifen. Aber mit einem Highroller oder Minion DHR2 nicht zu vergleichen. Bin dieses Wochenende leider nicht in FFM.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2015)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Ich hätte Lust eine Runde durch den Schnee zu radeln.


----------



## mishis (31. Januar 2015)

Ich wäre dabei. Wollen wir uns in Friedrichsdorf treffen oder doch eher an der Hohemark, oder ganz wo anders?


----------



## jazzist (31. Januar 2015)

Me too.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Januar 2015)

Wie wäre es mit 11:00 Uhr Hohemark.


----------



## mishis (31. Januar 2015)

Alles klar, wir sehen uns um 11 Uhr.


----------



## LimitedEdition (1. Februar 2015)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass im Taunus - speziell am Feldberg - vor Schneebruch gewarnt wird?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (1. Februar 2015)

11 Uhr bin ich dabei. Wir halten die Augen offen, wir können ja in den unteren Lagen fahren 
Die Meldung zum Schneebruch: http://taunus.info/aktuelles/strass...us-loipen-wegen-schneebruch-nicht-gespurt/57/


----------



## mishis (1. Februar 2015)

Hättest mal gestern die Hessenschau im Fernsehen schauen müssen. ich fand die meisten dort oben waren MTB-Fahrer. Mehr oder weniger schlau.
http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...10&type=v&jm=5&key=standard_document_54322675
Ich denke wir werden Spaß haben und es ist nicht mal sicher das wir bis hoch fahren.


----------



## mishis (1. Februar 2015)

Ich bin gut Daheim gelandet. Am Sandplacken und Limestrail war die Hölle los. Hat wieder sehr viel Spaß gemacht, wie kleine Kinder im Schnee zu spielen.
Bike ist schon sauber, den von der Saalburg bis Friedrichsdorf war nur noch Knatsch.


----------



## jazzist (1. Februar 2015)

Ich fand's heute saugeil, hammer coole steile Schneetrails, Winter, wie er sein soll


----------



## Speedskater (1. Februar 2015)

Ja , warme Hände und Füße, kalter Schnee, war einfach klasse.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Februar 2015)

Taunus? Noch nie gehört. Hat aber was da oben  

ICH auf'm Gemini, im Taunus, im Schnee  
Hey Lupo, das kann doch nur ne Fotomontage sein ... oder gab's so Zeiten wirklich 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_56/3068958612/in/pool-eisbaeren/

Naja, immerhin gestern am 31.01. gerade so ne NULL-Nummer im Januar verhindert. Das erste Mal seit 5-6 Wochen wieder auf'm Rad. Kondition? Habe ich auch noch nie von gehört


----------



## Lupo (2. Februar 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Taunus? Noch nie gehört. Hat aber was da oben
> 
> ICH auf'm Gemini, im Taunus, im Schnee
> Hey Lupo, das kann doch nur ne Fotomontage sein ... oder gab's so Zeiten wirklich
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/wolfgang_56/3068958612/in/pool-eisbaeren/...



hehe, schön dasses flickr gibt, sonst hätt ichs auch net für möglich gehalten


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Februar 2015)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2015)

Da hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikerTux (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo Bergradler !

Was läuft denn am Samstag ? Der Wetterbericht sagt ja gutes vorraus !
Dafür würde ich glatt mal den geplanter 10er Lauf sein lassen.
Sonntag Vormittag habe ich keine Zeit.

Gruß


----------



## Speedskater (7. Februar 2015)

Und nur die Frage zum Sonntag: Was steht auf dem Programm?
Schneeradeln im Taunus?


----------



## kreisbremser (7. Februar 2015)

moin, es gibt einen ctf im stadtwald, falls es dich interessiert. sollte mein husten nicht schlimmer werden, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Februar 2015)

Herr Speedskater


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Herr Speedskater



Ich schließe mich da mal an. Und für den Katzenfreund hätte ich da auch noch was: http://www.spiegel.de/video/video-1502374.html


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Februar 2015)

auch von mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockscient01 (12. Februar 2015)

Hi,
wer hat denn Lust auf Taunus am Sonntag?


----------



## rockscient01 (13. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt von jemandem, der gestern oben war, gehört, dass da echt viel Schnee liegt. Zuviel für ne gemütliche Tour. Hab daher gedacht, vielleicht ne Runde um den Flughafen oder so!? Jemand dabei?
Gruß
AO


----------



## Speedskater (13. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Geburtstags Grüße.

Wenn das Wetter passt werde ich am Sonntag mal Richtung Feldberg aufbrechen.


----------



## rockscient01 (13. Februar 2015)

Nachträglich alles Gute.
Fährst Du trails runter? Oder Waldautobahn?


----------



## Speedskater (13. Februar 2015)

sach mal, schaut das Bike nach WABs aus???


----------



## rockscient01 (13. Februar 2015)

mein ja nur wegen des Schnees... aber gut, ich häng' mich dran .


----------



## Decster (14. Februar 2015)

Hi Jungs 

werde heute Nachmittag (so 14uhr) ne gemüdliche Runde um den Flughafen drehn wenn Jemand lust hat einfach melden (PN)


----------



## suzukischmidt (14. Februar 2015)

Samstag kann ich leider nicht.
Also Speedskater: Sonntag 15.2. Hohemark. Wann?


----------



## Speedskater (14. Februar 2015)

Dann schlage ich mal Sonntag 11:00 Uhr am der Kletterwand vor.


----------



## mishis (14. Februar 2015)

Ich bin dabei. Bis Morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (14. Februar 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## suzukischmidt (14. Februar 2015)

Sorry, gerade Ausgang gestrichen. kann leider nicht dabei sein. Aber nächsten Sonntag.


----------



## rockscient01 (14. Februar 2015)

ich bin dabei. 11h an der Kletterwand. Ich kenn' mich aber null aus, kann nur hinterher fahren 
Bis morgen.


----------



## Privat_Roth (15. Februar 2015)

Servus,

Mein Name ist Pascal, bin 26 Jahre alt, Vater und Wohne in Hainburg.
Suche leute aus der Nähe Hainburg/Seligenstadt/ Rodgau für mtb touren im umkreis Rückersbacher schlucht ect 
Zur zeit bin ich noch ein gelegenheits biker aber soll mehr werden.

Hoffe bin hier richtig!


----------



## mishis (15. Februar 2015)

Wir hatten einen tollen Tag, bei echt geilem Wetter und einer Menge unbezahlbaren Blicken.


----------



## Speedskater (15. Februar 2015)

Jo, geil wars?
130 Euro für ein Satz Spikes, die Blicke der Leute unbezahlbar.


----------



## rockscient01 (15. Februar 2015)

Schön, dass ihr heil durchgekommen seid. In ein paar Wochen machen wir das nochmal mit ohne Eis


----------



## kreisbremser (15. Februar 2015)

Was fuer spikes fahrt ihr? Wie waren die bedingungen heute? Hab mich ohne nicht auf trails gewagt letzte woche.


----------



## rockscient01 (16. Februar 2015)

Ich hab nach ein paar Metern aufgegeben. Erster kleiner Anstieg - Hinterrad durchgedreht, abgestiegen, ausgerutscht. Dann noch Kette gerissen, also ein Tag zum vergessen  Telweise waren die Wege komplett vereist, mir hat das wenig Spaß gemacht. An Trails möchte ich da garnicht denken, weiß nicht, ob die anderen Beiden Trails runtergemacht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (16. Februar 2015)

@kreisbremser: Servus, bin kürzlich auch auf dem blanken Eis im Taunus gewesen. Bei mir tut vorne ein Ice Spiker Pro gute Dienste, damit fühle ich mich bombensicher, ist wie auf Teer. Auch auf vereisten Trails und im Schnee super. Hinten habe ich den Conti Spike Claw 240. Funktioniert auch top. Falls Du ne Kaufempfehlung willst: kaufe Dir einen günstigen gebrauchten Spikereifen mit richtigem MTB-Profil und gut ist. Ich benutze meine Reifen kaum und der große Unterschied ist Spikes ja/nein, welcher dann genau ist von untergeordneter Rolle.


----------



## mishis (16. Februar 2015)

Spikes? 29ner ist die Lösung! LOL
Es war nur so richtig Eis auf den Forstwegen mit viel KFZ-Verkehr. Trails und unbedeutende Wege waren super zu fahren, wenn sie schon gespurt waren. Schlittenbahnen oben am Feldberg waren alle schön angetaut und griffig, dort haben wir die meisten unbezahlbaren Blicke geerntet.


----------



## BikerTux (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Winterbiker

Mishis & Speedskater habe ich gesehen wie sie die letzten hm vom Parkplatz Windeck zum Feldi hoch sind. 
Ich war dann ehr mit Schlitten und Hund unterwegs. 
Von den Temperaturen wars echt angenehm und oben grad die 0° Marke erreicht. Jedoch war die Schneeoberfläche mehrfach angetaut und wieder gefroren + Glattgerutscht auf dem Weg. Das hat das hochkommen nicht gerade erleichtert.
Das sieht dann schon extrem cool aus, wenn ein Biker scheinbar über den Grenzen des physikalischen hinaus, grinsend hochpaedaliert, wo's den Spaziergänger hinhaut 
Ich war das letzte Wochenende oben, da hat's so -4° oben gehabt. Unten alles vereist, dafür ab 300hm schön griffiger Schnee. 
Jedoch war das letzte Stück von Parkplatz hoch trotz 29er nicht mehr fahrbar mit nem X-King. Waren auch noch viel mehr Leute unterwegs, die wollte ich nicht abmähen.






Der (Biker) Tux


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Februar 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Jo, geil wars?
> 130 Euro für ein Satz Spikes, die Blicke der Leute unbezahlbar.



Jo. Auch wenn ich meine in dieser Saison bis jetzt gerade mal 100 km ausführen konnte. Bei der Laufleistung kann ich mir aber wenigstens den eigentlich jetzt fälligen jährlichen Ölwechsel am Hinterrad des Winterlaufradsatzes klemmen.
Hast du jetzt das Mount Vision zum Winter-/Glatteisrad degradiert?


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Februar 2015)

Danke leute. oben war ich auch mit nem 29er.abwaerts bin ich dann mit meinem highroller II auf gefühlt 1bar gerollt. schön wars alle mal. -6° waren es aber auf trails ohne spikes hab ich mich nicht getraut und ich denk die entscheidung war gut für mich und wohl auch für den mitreisenden .


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Februar 2015)

Privat_Roth schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> Mein Name ist Pascal, bin 26 Jahre alt, Vater und Wohne in Hainburg.
> Suche leute aus der Nähe Hainburg/Seligenstadt/ Rodgau für mtb touren im umkreis Rückersbacher schlucht ect
> ...



Willkommen. Mitlesen und mitfahren, alles andere ergibt sich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (20. Februar 2015)

Privat_Roth schrieb:


> Suche leute aus der Nähe Hainburg/Seligenstadt/ Rodgau für mtb touren im umkreis Rückersbacher schlucht ect


P. S. und lasse dich nicht davon abschrecken, dass hier auch einige häufiger in den Taunus fahren, Fokus ist immer noch die Ecke Hanau ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (20. Februar 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt das Mount Vision zum Winter-/Glatteisrad degradiert?



Auf der Fanes ist hinten und vorne ein Baron mit Latexpampe drauf, daher habe ich die Spikes auf das Mount Vision aufgezogen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2015)

Der Trend geht zum extra Winterlaufradsatz...


----------



## Speedskater (20. Februar 2015)

Der Trend geht zum umfangreichen Fuhrpark der für jede Gelegneheit angepasst ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Februar 2015)

Zusätzlich!


----------



## Speedskater (21. Februar 2015)

Was steht morgen auf dem Programm?

Im Taunus im Schnee rumradeln?


----------



## mishis (21. Februar 2015)

So habe nun auch meinen Fuhrpark angepasst, ich hoffe nur das sich das jetzt noch gelohnt hat. Da ich letzte Woche Spikes in der Praxis erleben konnte entschied ich mich dafür einen Rat zu Folgen. Nach kurzen suchen, fand ich glücklicherweise diese Woche günstige, wenig genutzte Reifen im Ort und griff zu. 

 
Das heißt ja auch das ich morgen dabei bin.
Gruß Michi


----------



## jazzist (21. Februar 2015)

Kurzer Trailbericht: Ab 600 m nasser tiefer Schnee, alles was nicht glücklicherweise noch Eis ist, ist nicht fahrbar. Darunter nasser tiefer Matsch.
Habe mich gerade inklusive Bike tragen zum Sandplacken hochgekämpft, bin dann runter nach Schmitten und auf Radwegen über die Saalburg zurück. Also plant die Route morgen gut, sonst kann es echt eklig werden.
Ich selbst ziehe mich morgen auf die Straße zurück.


----------



## mishis (21. Februar 2015)

Tiefer Matsch ist wirklich schlecht, aber die Nacht wird es wieder kälter und ich hoffe auf mehr Eis. Sonst gibt's ne Runde in tieferen Gefilden. Ich würde gern 10 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf starten und wäre so 11 Uhr an der Hohemark. Wie sieht es mit euch aus?


----------



## Speedskater (21. Februar 2015)

Michi, wenn sonst keiner mitkommt, würde ich nach Friedrichsdorf kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (21. Februar 2015)

Ist super. Wenn sich keiner meldet, der mit fahren will, dann treffen wir uns an der Brücke beim Milupa Hochregallager, wie immer. Sag du eine dir passende Uhrzeit an.


----------



## mishis (22. Februar 2015)

So ich habe es dann doch getan und die Rechnung mit der kalten Nacht ging gut auf. Ab der Saalburg waren die Schneeplacken gefroren, also kam ich dank den Spikes bis hoch. Unterwegst hab ich einige gefrorene Kampfspuren der letzten Tage im Eis gesehen. Wenn es genauso gewesen wäre hätte ich auch abgebrochen.


----------



## JamieObier (26. Februar 2015)

Wie ist denn so die Schneesituation zur Zeit? Ganz oben liegt ja immer noch Schnee, zumindest sieht man das, wenn man sich eine Webcam googlet. Die Frage ist nur, wie der Schnee beschaffen ist. Ich hatte ja mittlerweile schon so ziemlich alle Zustände, die man so haben kann. Am schlimmsten ist der mehrfach angetaute, zermatschte, halb gefrorene Schnee. Gab leider bisher nur 3-4 Male in denen ich die Tour wirklich genießen konnte, alles andere fiel in die Kategorie biking&hiking.. Kommt man denn wenigstens Schneefrei von Oberursel bis zum Sandplacken? Das wäre ja schon mal was.
Bin jetzt einen Monat gar nicht mehr gefahren und habe mich nur noch aufs Laufen konzentriert. Einerseits wegen den Verhältnissen, andererseits war es Zeit für ein neues MTB. Das würde ich zugern dieses Wochenende einfahren, daher die Frage


----------



## jazzist (26. Februar 2015)

Fahre Dein Rad ein, egal wie es oben aussieht, die unterne Höhenmeter sind schneefrei 
Wie der Schnee am Wochenende ist, lässt sich wohl erst dann sagen, bei mir war's letzten Samstag zermatscht und unfahrbar, bei mishis dann am Sonntag wieder gut. Falls sich ne Gruppe findet kannst Du Dich ja anschliessen, da kann man zur Not auch gemeinsam durch den Matschschnee tragen, das macht's erträglicher ;-)


----------



## JamieObier (27. Februar 2015)

Oki, das ist das was ich hören wollte  Anfangs war es ja noch echt schön, ich kam bei dem Neuschnee sehr gut hoch, sogar ohne Spikes und konnte wahnsinns Bilder machen. Zwei Wochen später war es nur noch Mist. Ich stand teilweise bis zum Knie im Schnee und das schon ab der Saalburg. Dann kam die Eiszeit, ich habe mir Spikes zugelegt, das funktionierte genau zwei Mal gut und dann kam "Schnee" in der Matschvariante, sowie Schnee in mehreren Zuständen und Schichten. Oben Pulver, unten eine rutschige Pampe und ziemlich tief. Konnte ab der Saalburg gar nicht mehr richtig fahren, habe es aber immer wieder probiert. Einmal unten und von den Pedalen, nie wieder hoch.. Bin ja alleine schon mit den Schuhen bei jedem Schritt seitlich weggerutscht und konnte mich gar nicht abstoßen. Das war SO frustrierend. Und dann haben mich noch einige Langläufer überholt. Wenn ich es dann mal geschafft hatte, bin ich genau 100m weit gekommen und wieder im Schnee stecken geblieben. Oder anderes Disaster: bei Minusgraden auf dem Trail zum Sandplacken in Eiswasser eingebrochen, welches sich unter dem Schnee gebildet hatte... Zum Umdrehen zu weit weg, also hochgefahren, gefroren wie verrückt und beim Runterfahren ist mir dann die V-Brake (Schande über mich) vollständig hopps gegangen. Dh. Ich konnte mit Gewalt bremsen und mich im Schneckentempo fortbewegen, um einen Hauch von Sicherheit zu haben. Das war dann gleichzeitig die letzte Tour und die mentale Beerdigung meines absolut nicht Feldbergtauglichen MTBs. Hinterher ist man immer schlauer... 

Zusammen hochtragen ist bestimmt unterhaltsamer. Ich musste bisher zu 85% der Fälle alleine fahren. Der Rest bestand aus einem Kumpel mit E-Bike, einem MTB Treff und zufällige Begegnungen auf der Tour.

Btw, braucht jemand Spikes (26er) von Schwalbe (Ice Spiker Pro, 360 pro Reifen) sind nur 3-4 Mal gefahren und wirklich super, passen leider nicht mehr auf mein 27.5er


----------



## mishis (27. Februar 2015)

Hi,
ich werde morgen sehr früh in den Taunus radeln, denn die aktuellen Temperaturen, sowie die Vorhersage, lassen mich auf Eis und Neuschnee hoffen. Ich werde Berichten. Ein wenig denke ich aber auch an dieses Bild:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , denn es könnten durchaus auch solche Verhältnisse, nachdem Regen und der Schneeschmelze sein. 
Macht einfach das Beste drauß. No Risk, No Fun.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Februar 2015)

Igitt, igitt, igittigitt! Ich warte, bis der Feldi wieder einigermaßen trocken und schlammfrei ist.


----------



## JamieObier (27. Februar 2015)

Also nach einem Caipi in erfreulicher Runde eben habe ich beschlossen ich fahre, wolle was da komme, und zwar so hoch wies geht. Mojo muss ja schließlich eingeritten werden. Und wenn nicht morgen wann dann? Und da ich mir beim letzten Halbmarathon was gravierenderes zugezogen habe, muss ich einfach biken. Wer noch? Ich bin denke ich in einer Range von 11 bis 13h am losfahren. Ich hoffe es nicht zu sehr vermatscht..naja vielleicht erstmal die Trails meiden. Einbremsen nicht vergessen >.<

Was zieht ihr derzeit so an? Also vor 4 Wochen hatte ich noch Skiunterwäsche, Funktionsshirt, Fleece und eine Softshell Jacke drüber, plus Ski-rundschal bis zur Nase und Handschuhe von Craft die das Wort Sibirien beinhalten


----------



## jazzist (28. Februar 2015)

Wetter soll ja top werden  Werde Deinem Mojo mein Slide hinzugesellen. 11:30 Hohemark vor der Kletterwand? Letzte Woche hatte ich dünne Winterhandschuhe, die waren oben zu kalt, also sich sibirisch zu kleiden ist kein Fehler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JamieObier (28. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen, ja das Wetter sieht echt vielversprechend aus  Ich wollte eigentlich gerne über die Saalburg fahren, ist meine Hausrunde (so für den Anfang) und eine gute Teststrecke mit ca. 20km. Weißt du wo zb die Weggabelungen sind, auf dem Weg hoch zur Saalburg, wo es auch zum Forellengut geht? Wäre das auch ok? Ich weiß ja nicht woher du kommst  Zurück würde ich dann wieder an der Hohemark vorbeikommen.


----------



## jazzist (28. Februar 2015)

Ich komme mit dem Rad aus dem Frankfurter Süden, welche Weggabelung Du jetzt meinst weiß ich nicht. In Dornholzhausen, Lindenallee / Landgraf Friedrich Platz?


----------



## JamieObier (28. Februar 2015)

also starten tue ich von Oberursel aus, dh. wenn du eh an die Hohemark fahren würdest könnten wir uns auch auf der Straße die zur Hohemark führt treffen. Zb. am Lidl: Hohemarkstr. 67+69, 61440 Oberursel


----------



## jazzist (28. Februar 2015)

ok. 11:30 bin ich dort


----------



## JamieObier (28. Februar 2015)

top


----------



## mishis (28. Februar 2015)

So war es Heute Morgen um 9.45 Uhr am Feldberg. Ein Traum.
Bis Höhe Herzberg kein Nennenswerte Schnee und Eismenge, aber dann folgte Eis, bis kurz nach dem Sandplacken.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ab dort war es gefrorener Neuschnee. Die letzten 200 Meter musste ich schieben. Sonst ein geiles Wetter. Beim Herunterfahren über den Fuchstanz, wurde der Schnee immer weicher und pappiger bis zu Hohemark, wo nur noch Matsch ist.




Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (28. Februar 2015)

Sieht gut aus, danke für die Fotos. Fährt jemand morgen, Sonntag, früh ab Hohemark?


----------



## jazzist (28. Februar 2015)

Hey, @mishis, da können wir 3h später dagegen halten  Genau die eine Wolke an diesem Tag war ausgerechnet zur Foto Session über uns, sonst war's einfach nur der Kracher. Ich möchte anmerken, dass nur die letzten 200 echten Meter, (nicht Höhenmeter) schwierig waren 


 


Top Temperatur
Top Team
Top Tour


----------



## mishis (28. Februar 2015)

Richtig die letzten 200 Meter Weg, die gingen nur neber dem Sattel zu Fuß.
Das ist ja super, ihr seht aus als hättet ihr mal mindestens genauso viel Spaß gehabt, wie ich. Das nächste Mal wieder zusammen.
Gruß Michi


----------



## JamieObier (28. Februar 2015)

Ja konnte man echt machen  Als ich den Schnee schon nach der Saalburg entdeckt hatte, war ich zwar erst nicht so begeistert, aber man konnte das echt gut fahren, weil der Schnee/Eis Grip hatte. Oben wie schon erwähnt wurde, einfach nur geniales Wetter - genau so wie es sein soll eben. So für nach 5 Wochen MTB Abstinenz wars ansonsten ganz okay würde ich sagen


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Februar 2015)

Wir hatten nur eine kurze Rekonvaleszenzrunde zum Lohrberg mit lecker Schmackofatz. Herr Bikeholic war ja ein paar Wochen krank und muss jetzt erst mal wieder das Radfahren lernen. Für mich waren es 50 km und nicht nennenswerte 280 HM. Zum Glück weitestgehend schlammfrei, ein paar braune Sprenkel hat die frisch gewaschene Jacke allerdings doch abbekommen. Ich schau mich jetzt mal nach ner dunkelbraunen Jacke um...
Morgen soll es vom Wetter her nicht so prall werden, für mich ist da Extremcouching angesagt.


----------



## jazzist (7. März 2015)

Morgen Sonntag 10:30 Hohemark zu ner gemütlichen Runde bei fantastischem Wetter? Runde soll über möglichst trockene Wege Richtung Sonne gehen ;-) , sofern nicht zu vermatscht, werden Trails mitgenommen. Also lieber steinig (und nicht waagrecht)  als tief (und flach).


----------



## mishis (7. März 2015)

Bin dabei.
Weit nach oben wird nicht schön, denn es ist viel Schneematsch und Eis da oben, welches sich Heute bestimmt nicht viel bessern wird. (So war es zumindestens Gestern Abend.) Mir kommt da so eine Idee: Richtung Königstein, Mammolshain und Vordertaunus, falls Interresse besteht.
Gruß Michi
Edit:
Ich starte 9.45 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf


----------



## jazzist (7. März 2015)

Hey, wenn die Homies sagen, da ist schön, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Speedskater (7. März 2015)

Wenn wir uns auf 11:00 Uhr einigen können, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## JamieObier (7. März 2015)

Ich schaue mal ob ich eventuell auch mitkomme - muss das aber vom Schmerzgrad meiner sehr wahrscheinlichen Leisten-/Adduktorenzerrung abhängig machen (jaja Läufer leben einfach viel gefährlicher). War heute oben - war nicht immer ein Vergnügen. Bis zum Sandplacken ging es gerade so, ab da würde ich echt die Straße empfehlen, ansonsten halt viel schieben und das hat die Sache bei mir richtig schlimm gemacht.. 
Ganz oben ist es aber richtig schön und zum Runterfahren bzw. wandern, hatte ich auch viele Leidensgenossen. Sind im Pulk mit einer Band singenden Bremsen heruntergefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (7. März 2015)

@JamieObier: Immerhin eine sehr fotogene Strecke ;-)
So wie ich @mishis verstanden habe soll es nicht so weit rauf gehen. Ohen Schieben, leistenfreundlich.
@Speedskater: Beim Aufstehen fehlt Dir ein bißchen der Speed? Von mir aus ginge auch 11.


----------



## mishis (7. März 2015)

Klar die halbe Stunde später ist kein Thema. Das heißt ich starte um 10.15 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf.
Die Strecke lässt sich beliebig variieren.


----------



## BikerTux (8. März 2015)

OK, dann komme ich auch mit !
Das Wetter nicht zu nutzen ist Frevel. Heute keine Verpflichtungen.
Man(n) muss ja nicht immer ganz hoch.

Thilo


----------



## JamieObier (8. März 2015)

Ich wage es auch mal, bin also um 11h an der Hohemark


----------



## JamieObier (8. März 2015)

Sorry, ich kann doch nicht. Habe es eben bis vor die Haustür geschafft und dann festgestellt, dass ich keinen einzigen Schritt machen kann, trotz Schmerzmittel. Hoffentlich kein Leistenbruch.. Ich hoffe ihr lest das noch irgendwie und wartet nicht auf mich. Habe glücklicherweise morgen einen Arzttermin.


----------



## jazzist (8. März 2015)

Gute Besserung! Hoffentlich bist Du bald wieder fit! 
Fahrt war klasse. Seit Monaten trotz Trails nicht mehr so sauber angekommen. Inklusive Waltraut-XXL-Burger war's heute mal wieder top!


----------



## mishis (8. März 2015)

So, nun frisch geduscht und Kaffee getrunken. Es war eine super Truppe, mit der es richtig Spaß gemacht hat diese Runde in den tieferen Lagen durch meine alte Heimat zu machen. Tiefe Lage heißt nicht flach! Das haben wir festgestellt und Giraffen und Kamele haben wir auch gesehen. Diese Tour machen wir nochmal ähnlich, wenn der Apfelweingarten im Krontal auf hat, oder?


----------



## Speedskater (8. März 2015)

Ich bin auch geduscht, gefüttert und trinke noch ein - zwei Schlummifix.
Obwohl ich heute ein wenig schlapp war, hat es richtig Spass gemacht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. März 2015)

Wir sind nur ein wenig um den Buchberg gekreiselt, und haben ein paar Trails gecheckt. Der Forst hat leider so einiges mit Bäumen zugeschmissen. Für meinen Ex-Kranken hat es gelangt, fit für den Feldi ist er leider noch nicht. Im NFH noch drei Stück Kuchen gefuttert, der Herr hat Erbsensuppe und Weizen bevorzugt.
Es waren zum Schluss moderate 50 km und 520 HM. Über den Schnitt breiten wir mal den Mantel des Schweigens aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (11. März 2015)

Meine Zeit in Frankfurt geht zu Ende. Am Sonntag wird der letzte Tag sein, wo ich im Taunus fahren kann. Ich plane, um 11 in Hohemark loszufahren, 90 Minuten vorher vom Hauptbahnhof. Wer kommt mit? Die Tage davor und danach fahre ich immer noch nachmittags im Stadtwald herum.


----------



## JamieObier (12. März 2015)

Wie kommt man denn dazu vom Taunus wegzuziehen? Hin verstehe ich ja.. 

Ich habe es spontan am Dienstag Nachmittag/Abend gewagt, weil ich früher aus dem Büro konnte. Dachte mir es wäre mittlerweile ausreichend hell - was es ja auch gerade so ist, nur habe ich den Schnee auf dem Rückweg nicht eingeplant. Hoch war der bis zum Sandplacken kaum vorhanden und bis zu den letzten 2km vor dem Feldberg war es nur ganz dünn vereist, dann hätte man wieder schieben müssen. Habe dann die Straße genommen und bin oben über den Fuchstanz wieder zurück. Aber da ging die Schieberei erst richtig los, weil alles total vermatscht war, egal wie konzentriert man gefahren ist, der Untergrund war schwimmend und mein Hinterrad ist mehr als nur einmal nach vorne gependelt. Dann war es dunkel und ich habe schon mal den Rehen gute Nacht gesagt. Als ich wieder ohne Schneematsch fahren konnte habe ich dann gar nichts mehr gesehen. Ich besitze zwar eine Lampe, aber die Halterung ist abgebrochen - super Voraussetzungen  So um 20 nach 7 war ich dann auch mal wieder zu Hause..

Will es vielleicht morgen nochmal wagen und dann aber die Straße runter fahren, um den selben Mist nicht nochmal zu riskieren.


----------



## jazzist (12. März 2015)

@JamieObier freut mich, dass Du wieder fahren kannst! Jetzt noch das mit der guten Sicht in den Griff bekommen und alles ist gut 
Am Samstag hätte ich Lust auf ne gemütliche Runde im Taunus, ca. 3-4h, möglichst nicht so vermatscht (die unteren Trails, wie Marmorstein, Bogenschützen, Limes, bei zwischenzeitlich guten Wegen vielleicht auch bis Fuchstanz,...). So gegen 10:00 Uhr (geht auch früher). D.h. zum Mittagessen ist man bei Bedarf wieder daheim . Kommt jemand mit? Sonntag bin ich leider unterwegs.


----------



## tombrider (12. März 2015)

Ich will nichts versprechen, hängt auch davon ab, ob sich bis dahin für Sonntag welche melden. Vielleicht bin ich dabei. Würde ich bis morgen abend aber nochmal bestätigen. Wenn Du nichts von mir liest, dann nicht. Wäre es dann 10 Uhr bei Waltraut?


----------



## JamieObier (12. März 2015)

Das hört sich gut an - solange ich nicht wieder mit Schmerzen gesegnet werde, bin ich schon mal dabei


----------



## Bridgitt (13. März 2015)

Hi habe mich gerade neu hier angemeldet und würde mich freuen, am Samstag zu euch stoßen zu können...nehmt ihr noch einen neuling mit? falls ja...wo ist waltraut?

Grüße Bridgitt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (13. März 2015)

Waltraut ist die Gaststätte an der Endhaltestelle der Bahn, "Oberursel-Hohemark", Hohemarkstrasse 192. Treffpunkt dort an der Kletterwand.


----------



## tombrider (13. März 2015)

Ich bin dann morgen auch dabei. Wer ab Frankfurt mit will: Ich radel gegen 8:30 Uhr Nähe Hauptbahnhof los.


----------



## Bridgitt (13. März 2015)

danke für die treffpunkt erläuterung, dann bin ich mal morgen 10.00 da...bis denne


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2015)

Seufz, ich werde mich morgen um 8:30 aufs Racefully setzen und die 31 km zum Autohändler fahren um meinen neuen Biketransporter abzuholen. Übergabetermin 10:00 Uhr. Es sei denn, es regnet. Dann werde ich wohl den Fahrservice meiner alten Herrschaften in Anspruch nehmen. Mal sehen ob ich die Zeit vom Mittwoch toppen kann. Hatte da meine alte Karre dort abgegeben und und heimwärts mit der Rennfeile trotz Gegenwind 79 Minuten gebraucht. Für Anfang März fand ich es ok.


----------



## JamieObier (13. März 2015)

Ja morgen soll es sogar regnen. Stört euch das oder kommen nur die harten in den Garten?
Ich war heute nochmal "schnell" auf dem Feldberg. Trails rauf, Straße runter, wegen dem dummen Schnee Richtung Fuchstanz. Da hab ich jetzt einfach die Nase voll von. Und mies kalt ist es geworden, ich habe durch die sibirischen Handschuhe gefroren o_0  also morgen gut einpacken..
edit: Achja, meine Bremse singt immer noch. Wollte ich nur mal anmerken, weil das stört mich sogar schon. Weiß jetzt noch nicht recht wie ich mich damit verhalten soll, habe das Gefühl die Beläge sind vielleicht verglast. Habs nochmal den Feldberg runter mit einbremsen versucht, aber so richtig gut ist es nicht. Hab auch schon die Scheiben entfettet, daran liegt es aber auch nicht. Oder weil es ständig nass und feucht ist und das Bike halt neu. Oderoder


----------



## tombrider (13. März 2015)

Ich bring Schleifpapier mit und schleif Dir Deine verglasten Beläge nochmal an, wenn Du magst. Und Kupferpaste, das dämpft die Geräusche. Klar wird gefahren, auch bei Regen! Es sah aber gerade in der Tagesschau so aus, als ob sich bis zum Nachmittag der Regen nördlich des Taunus halten wird.


----------



## JamieObier (13. März 2015)

Hey, das ist total lieb - Schleifpapier besitze ich nämlich nicht, sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen >.< Um Kupferpaste wird sich doch immer heiß gestritten, oder? Habe jetzt mehr schlechtes als gutes darüber gehört und selbst keine Erfahrungswerte.


----------



## tombrider (13. März 2015)

Ich zieh mich warm an. Aber ich habe keine Zeit, noch meine Reifen zu wechseln. Falls nötig, werde ich also in Schneepassagen schieben, ich bitte um Verständnis.


----------



## tombrider (13. März 2015)

JamieObier schrieb:


> Hey, das ist total lieb - Schleifpapier besitze ich nämlich nicht, sind meine ersten Scheibenbremsen >.< Um Kupferpaste wird sich doch immer heiß gestritten, oder? Habe jetzt mehr schlechtes als gutes darüber gehört und selbst keine Erfahrungswerte.


Erstmal anschleifen, wenn das nix bringt dann schadet Kupferpaste nicht. Sie kann etwas bringen, muß aber nicht. Schlecht ist, wenn man sie zu großzügig aufträgt! Versuch macht kluch. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## JamieObier (13. März 2015)

Ne Reifen wechseln brauchst du da nicht. Ganz hoch kam ich heute auch und das mit Eis und bisschen Schnee. Vom Schieben allgemein kann ich ein Lied singen und ich glaube viele andere auch.
Ich dachte gelesen zu haben, dass wir uns eher in den unteren Gefilden herumschlagen, sodass der Schnee vermieden wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (13. März 2015)

Ich bin da flexibel. Ich kann auch mal ein paar hundert Meter schieben. Ich hab auch nichts gegen Schnee, im Gegenteil! Ich hab zwar kein Profil hinten, aber wir können trotzdem Matschstrecken fahren. Ich trage dann gegebenenfalls.


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2015)

Schnee und Matsch stört mich normalerweise nicht, aber Regen. Da fahre ich nicht los. Und ich hasse es, Trails bergauf und dann Straße oder Schotterwege bergab zu fahren. Da fehlt die Belohnung für die Quälerei bergauf. Klar, wenn es die Witterungsverhältnisse nicht anders möglich machen, aber Trails bergauf muss echt nicht sein. Herr Bikeholic hat auch immer mal solche Anwandlungen und ärgert mich mit sowas.

Für die Testfahrt nach Bremsenreparatur habe ich gestern mit Ach und Krach wenigstens einen ordentlich zerstörten Feldweg zum runterfahren gefunden, nachdem ich das übergewichtige Enduro über Asphalt hier bei uns den Hühnerberg hochgetreten habe. Und dann auch noch Bremstests machen müssen, statt es einfach laufen lassen zu können.


----------



## JamieObier (14. März 2015)

Na wir werden uns alle schon noch einig werden, oder


----------



## mishis (14. März 2015)

Kurz entschlossen bin ich auch dabei fahre 9 Uhr in Friedrichdorf los.


----------



## jazzist (14. März 2015)

@tombrider : Ich fahre auch mit abgefahrenen RaceKings, keine Sorge ;-)


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2015)

Na dann paßt´s ja!  Soll in der Tat weitgehend trocken bleiben, haben sie gerade auf HR1 gesagt. Ich radel dann jetzt los.


----------



## Speedskater (14. März 2015)

Ich radel jetzt auch zum Bäcker.


----------



## Bridgitt (14. März 2015)

Was ein Auftakt!!! Ich verschlafe das erste Treffen...Euch viel Spaß...Ich versuche es dann beim zweiten Anlauf...


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2015)

Neue Karre ist da. Viel Platz und eine Menge Verzurrösen im "Laderaum".
Der erste PKW als Diesel. Und lässt sich so schön untertourig fahren wie ein Großer. Wie ich es halt so vom Actros oder TGA kenne. Und recht wendig noch dazu.

Tataa:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. März 2015)

Findet man dich kleene darin überhaupt  viel Spaß und gute fahrt damit.

Sitz hier auf der Couch, statt auf'm Rad und warte auf den Regen ... der kommt aber irgendwie gar nett


----------



## jazzist (14. März 2015)

@Chaotenkind:  Biketransporter inklusive Hotelzimmer, cool ;-)
@Bridgitt: Schade, vielleicht klappt's ja die nächsten Wochen mal. Wir hatten überraschend saubere Trails und viel Spaß


----------



## JamieObier (14. März 2015)

@tombrider du hast es tatsächlich hinbekommen, dass die Quietscherei ein Ende hat  Endlich drehen sich nicht mehr alle Leute um, wenn ich mal bremsen muss.. Vielen vielen Dank nochmal


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. März 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Findet man dich kleene darin überhaupt  viel Spaß und gute fahrt damit.
> 
> Sitz hier auf der Couch, statt auf'm Rad und warte auf den Regen ... der kommt aber irgendwie gar nett



Danke! Ich kann übers Lenkrad schauen. Das erste Mal damit rückwärts einparken hat auch auf Anhieb geklappt. Habe mit Absicht auf dieses Rückfahrgepiepsgedöns verzichtet, weil ich mir dachte, solange ich dies mit 18,75 m hinbekomme, brauche ich das bei kürzeren Fahrzeugen auch nicht. Das gepiepse macht mich immer irre, wenn ich mal das Auto meiner alten Herrschaften fahre.

Habe aber auch geschwächelt und den Fahrservice meiner alten Herrschaften in Anspruch genommen. Hatte die Radklamotten schon an um nach Karlstein zu fahren, dann sah ich drei Flöckchen auf meine Dachterrasse nieder schweben. Panik! Angerufen und mich abholen lassen.
Aber zumindest auf dem Rückweg hat es ein wenig getröpfelt. Aber da saß ich ja warm und trocken in meinem rollenden Bikehotel.


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2015)

JamieObier schrieb:


> @tombrider du hast es tatsächlich hinbekommen, dass die Quietscherei ein Ende hat  Endlich drehen sich nicht mehr alle Leute um, wenn ich mal bremsen muss.. Vielen vielen Dank nochmal


Abwarten. Erstmal eine richtige 3h-Tour damit fahren.
War eine schöne Tour mit Euch, zum vermutlich allerletzten Mal. Danke für´s Tourguiding, auch an Speedskater & Co


----------



## JamieObier (14. März 2015)

Ok, dann berichte ich einfach mal nächste Woche oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (14. März 2015)

Gerne!


----------



## jankr (14. März 2015)

Hey,
Ich bin nach Frankfurt gezogen und suche nun hier in der Umgebung Mountainbiker denen ich mich anschließen darf. Was fahrt ihr denn für touren? Würdet ihr mich mal mitnehmen?
Besten Dank!
Jan


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2015)

Ich bin nur noch bis Mittwoch in Frankfurt, dann ziehe ich weg. Falls Du Lust, hast, kann ich Dir bis dahin ein paar schöne Trails im Stadtwald zeigen.


----------



## jankr (14. März 2015)

Nächste Woche kann ich leider nicht. Trotzdem vielen Dank für das Angebot.


----------



## tombrider (14. März 2015)

Morgen hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## BikerTux (16. März 2015)

Sehr schade, dass es am Sa nicht geklappt hat. 
Mein Zeitplan war anderweitig vollgestopft (Duathlon und noch arbeiten im Haus).
Wünsch Dir alles Gute für die Karriere in Zukunft Martin.

Thilo


----------



## jankr (16. März 2015)

tombrider schrieb:


> Morgen hätte ich Zeit...


War gestern den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Aber das Wetter war ja eh nicht so geil.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. März 2015)

Ich war heute mal wieder im Vilbeler Wäldchen:

Bärlauch ist da:


 

Und niedliches Viehzeug:


----------



## Bikeholic (17. März 2015)

Bin wieder da!  

Biete zur Abwechslung mal eine kleine

*Buchberg -Trail-Tour (LMB zur besseren Übersicht)*

am 22.03.2015 ab 11:00 Uhr an. 

Eckdaten: 50 – 60 Km / 500 - 700 Hm / Geschwindigkeit richtet sich nach dem langsamsten Mitfahrer / Einkehrmöglichkeiten im NFH vorhanden / Fahrzeit: 11:00 – 15:30 Uhr

Mitfahrer wilkommen.


----------



## driv0r (18. März 2015)

Moin Ingo,

wenn es trocken bleibt versuche ich es einzurichten. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. März 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!
> Biete zur Abwechslung mal eine kleine
> *Buchberg -Trail-Tour (LMB zur besseren Übersicht)*
> am 22.03.2015 ab 11:00 Uhr an.
> ...



Jepp, dann schau mal, dass du auch für anständiges Wetter sorgen kannst.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. März 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> Moin Ingo,
> 
> wenn es trocken bleibt versuche ich es einzurichten.
> 
> Gruß Lars


----------



## scopie (20. März 2015)

Moin Ingo,

wenns Wetter passt, fahr ich auch mit.
Wo könnten wir uns treffen? Langenselbold Bahnhof oder am Buchberg unten, oder oben 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Bikeholic (20. März 2015)

Hi Marcel,

von wo kommst Du denn? Wir starten von Steinheim aus und fahren kreuz und quer durch den Wald, überqueren den Buchberg und fahren zum NFH in Rodenbach. Du kannst sinnvollerweise am Parkplatz an der B8 Nähe neues Wirtshaus oder direkt am "Neuen Wirtshaus" einsteigen. Alternativ dazu am Parkplatz im Wald oberhalb vom Golfplatz Hof Trages. Sag mir einfach was Dir passt und ich sag Dir wann wir da sind. Direkt am Buchberg einzusteigen macht wenig Sinn, denn da ist bereits die Hälfte der Tour vorüber.

Gruß Ingo


----------



## scopie (20. März 2015)

Die Info für die Tour hab ich von Walter. 
Ich komme aus Altenhaßlau und fahre über Freigericht. Ich dachte ihr fahrt noch etwas weiter Richtung Alzenau. Dann überleg ich es mir nochmal und sage Bescheid. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Bikeholic (20. März 2015)

Dann käme vermutlich der Waldparkplatz oberhalb vom Golfplatz Hof Trages für Dich in frage. Sag einfach Bescheid.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. März 2015)

Da kam mir heute am frühen Abend auf dem Heimweg im Häuser Weg auf Höhe der Autobahnmeisterei bei Weiskirchen ein bikendes Pärchen entgegen, er im Eisbärentrikot. Mit wem hatte ich denn die Ehre? Mit Helm und Brille erkenne ich auf die Schnelle nämlich niemanden.


----------



## Lupo (21. März 2015)

...das war martina und ich
hab martina später noch gefragt ob du das hättest sein können, waren uns aber nicht sicher...


----------



## driv0r (21. März 2015)

Also ick bin dann 11 Uhr unter der Brücke. cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scopie (21. März 2015)

Servus Ingo. Für mich lohnt das leider nicht. Vielleicht ein ander mal. Euch viel spaß. 

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Bikeholic (21. März 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> Also ick bin dann 11 Uhr unter der Brücke. cu


Top!


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2015)

Ich komm auch mit. Bis später ...


----------



## Bikeholic (22. März 2015)

War eine super Runde. Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. März 2015)

Danke für's guiden  Wenn ich im Moment in die Hocke ginge käm ich nicht mehr hoch, so brennen mir die Beine  Naja, nach insgesamt gerade mal 521 KM dieses Jahr mit 1802 HM, wovon 620 von heute sind wundert mich das nicht wirklich  Egal, muss sein, hab ja jetzt ein kurzfristiges Ziel vor Augen


----------



## Bikeholic (22. März 2015)

Habe gerade mal nachgesehen: bei mir dieses Jahr 206Km und 1885H. Das sollte für das gemeinsame Kurzfristziel passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JamieObier (22. März 2015)

Die Saison startet ja auch erst jetzt so richtig  Arg viel mehr an Km kann ich auch nicht verzeichnen, aber dafür über 6 tausend HM 

Was ich eigentlich sagen wollte: @tombrider Mojo ist immer noch quietschfrei, außer wenn Schnee dran kommt natürlich. Geht dann aber wieder weg. Super gemacht!

Und zur Wetterlage des Feldbergs: man kommt super bis zum Sandplacken und ab da sehr gut bis zu den letzten fiesen 200m - die muss man schieben, das rutscht zu sehr oder man nimmt die Straße. Ich habe mich mal wieder fürs rutschen entschieden und bin dann durchs schneefreie Dickicht geklettert


----------



## tombrider (23. März 2015)

Das freut mich sehr! Da sag noch einer, daß Kupferpaste nichts bringt!


----------



## driv0r (23. März 2015)

Moin,

kann mich auch nur bedanken fürs guiden. War ne schöne Runde.
Bin gerne wieder dabei.
Eine gute Woche allen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. März 2015)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...das war martina und ich
> hab martina später noch gefragt ob du das hättest sein können, waren uns aber nicht sicher...



Ja, ich auch nicht. Beim nächsten Mal weiss ich Bescheid.

An die sonntäglichen Mitfahrer:
War Klasse, auch wenn es bei mir konditionell nicht so lief. Da sieht man mal, dass viele Kilometer nicht unbedingt was bringen. Bin heute noch mal zum Dienst geradelt und jetzt richtig im A....

Lecker Kuchen, die Birkenhainer fast trocken, schade dass im unteren Bereich nach der Bachquerung so viel Holzstämme lagen, dass man die kleine obere Abkürzung nicht nehmen konnte. Und habe es natürlich zu spät gemerkt, weil es gerade so schön lief. Klappermühlchen nach langer Zeit auch mal wieder, zum Glück war da der Forst nur am Traileinstieg drin.

Gerne mal wieder....


----------



## jankr (24. März 2015)

Hey,
Fährt irgendjemand morgen oder Donnerstag der mich mal mitnehmen würde?
Komm aus Rödelheim also wäre Startpunkt oberursel Hohemark oder so gut.
Besten Dank!
Jan


----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2015)

Moin Jan,

Ich fahre jeden Abend von Rödelheim an der Nidda entlang nachhause, aber so was meinst Du eher nicht.
Wenn es abends länger hell und etwas wärmer ist, würde ich mich überreden lassen über den Feldberg nachhause zu radeln.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## jankr (25. März 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Moin Jan,
> 
> Ich fahre jeden Abend von Rödelheim an der Nidda entlang nachhause, aber so was meinst Du eher nicht.
> Wenn es abends länger hell und etwas wärmer ist, würde ich mich überreden lassen über den Feldberg nachhause zu radeln.
> ...



Hey,
ja ich meine eher richtige MTB Touren. Feldberg oder Altkönig und was es da sonst noch alles gibt. Kenne mich nicht besonders gut aus im Taunus.
Gruß,
Jan


----------



## Ingo1972 (25. März 2015)

Moin Männer,

fährt eine Gruppe heute Abend? ich bin mit einem Kollegen auf Seminar in Rodgau Niederroden und wie haben unsere Bikes dabei.
Ich komme aus der Ecke Frammersbach der echte Spessart ;-)

wäre super wenn wir uns einklinken könnten?

Beste Dank und Grüße

Ingo

0176-80153966


----------



## Speedskater (3. April 2015)

Moin moin,

was steht denn am Oster-WE auf dem Programm?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## mishis (3. April 2015)

Für Sonntag ist recht angenehmes Wetter angesagt, da würde ich mich zu einer gemütlichen Runde 4-5 Std breitschlagen lassen. Ab 10 oder 11 Uhr Abfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (3. April 2015)

Also mein Plan sieht vor Sonntagnachmittag eine kleine Verdauungsrunde nach dem Familienfestmahl.  Ostermontag spekuliere ich noch mit dem Sophienhof (Breuberg) zum Essen. Allerdings nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden.


----------



## Speedskater (5. April 2015)

Michi, wenn sich keiner mehr meldet, würde ich zwischen 10 und 11 Uhr zu dir kommen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## mishis (5. April 2015)

Alles klar bis nachher.


----------



## driv0r (5. April 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Also mein Plan sieht vor Sonntagnachmittag eine kleine Verdauungsrunde nach dem Familienfestmahl.  Ostermontag spekuliere ich noch mit dem Sophienhof (Breuberg) zum Essen. Allerdings nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter. Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden.



Hi Ingo. Wie hast du denn morgen vor nach Breuberg zu kommen und um wieviel Uhr?

Gruß Lars


----------



## Bikeholic (5. April 2015)

Von Steinheim aus mit dem Rad. Schätze es werden ca. 700 Hm werden. Die Startzeit ist noch unklar, sollte jedoch nicht zu spät sein. Klingel durch wenn Du magst, hast die Nummer ja über die WahtsApp-Gruppe.


----------



## Speedskater (11. April 2015)

Was steht denn am Sonntag auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. April 2015)

Hufeisen. Mädels-Trailausfahrt, teilweise mit Shuttle.
Wenn du Black-Beauty nur abwärtsorientiert Gassi führen möchtest, am Sonntag ist in Frammersbach der Schlepplift für Freerider und Downhiller in Betrieb. Musst mal auf der Seite vom Skiclub in Frammersbach schauen.


----------



## suzukischmidt (12. April 2015)

Heute, Sonntag, Familientag, dh biken nur abends. Jemand bei einem spät-abends oder besser night-ride auf den Feldberg dabei? (bin erst ca. 16.30 wieder online)


----------



## Bikeholic (17. April 2015)

Siehe unten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2015)

Habe für den ADFC am Sonntag eine Trailtour geplant. Startzeit 11:00 Uhr Hanau Steinheim, Parkplatz unter der Brücke B43a am Mainradweg - Nähe Druckhaus. Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte bis heute Abend 22:00 Uhr melden. Meldet sich niemand, bin ich ggf. früher, später oder auf einer anderen Runde unterwegs.


----------



## Speedskater (18. April 2015)

meld


----------



## driv0r (18. April 2015)

Hi Ingo. Habe auch Interesse. Kannst du noch ein paar weitere Daten geben wie Länge der Tour und Höhenmeter. Wo gehts ungefähr lang?

Gruß Lars


----------



## driv0r (18. April 2015)

Naja ick bin auf jeden Fall da.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> Hi Ingo. Habe auch Interesse. Kannst du noch ein paar weitere Daten geben wie Länge der Tour und Höhenmeter. Wo gehts ungefähr lang?
> 
> Gruß Lars



Das ist flexiebel. Falls ADFC-Teilnehmer dabei sind wollte ich wieder Richtung Buchberg (ADFC hat Priorität, weil als offizielle Tour ausgeschrieben / ähnliche wie beim letzten mal max. 60 KM & max. 700 HM). Falls Interesse besteht etwas weiter in den Spessart zu fahren würde ich den Engländer vorschlagen. Das wären dann ca. 1200 Hm & 120 Km. Kommt eben auf das allgemeine Interesse an und ob sich ADFC-ler einfinden sich auf die 60/700 eingestellt haben.

Falls keine ADFC-ler am Start sind, können wir abstimmen wie lange, wie weit und mit welchen Eckdaten wir eine Runde abfahren wollen. Bin keineswegs festgelegt. Es wird wie immer auf jeden Mitfahrer und auf andere Waldbesucher Rücksicht genommen. 

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2015)

Na, das nenne ich mal äußerst präzise Angaben  Ich werde mich auch mal einfinden ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (19. April 2015)

Nach Malle werde ich mich auch mal wieder mehr mit Schmalspur beschäftigen und habe gestern angefangen meinen Di2-Renner aufzubauen. Die "Brocken" liegen zum Teil schon seit über einen Jahr hier rum. 

Übringens bin ich mit 6 Tagen auf Malle dieses Jahr schon mehr Renner gefahren wie das ganze letzte Jahr


----------



## Bikeholic (19. April 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na, das nenne ich mal äußerst präzise Angaben  Ich werde mich auch mal einfinden ...


----------



## Erdi01 (26. April 2015)

Da scheint die Sonne, man schmeisst sich in die Radklamotten und dann ... donnerts  und ein Gewitter zieht aus dem nichts auf. Prima, zieh ich die Radklamotten halt wieder aus 

Mein "neuer" Renner ist in der Zwischenzeit auch fertig geworden. Die Schmalspur-Season wird für mich dann auch hier starten. So sieht der "neue" aus und hört auf den Namen Cannondale SuperSix Hi-Mod. Ist Vollcarbon, Di2-spezifisch, Größe 58 und kommt auf ein Kataloggewicht von 6,36 Kg --> das ergibt ein FAHRFERTIGES Gewicht von 6,63! Na, wer will die Herausforderung annehmen und das unterbieten


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2015)

Das Wetter hatte man uns aber versprochen.

Herzlich Glückwunsch zu dem schicken Dünnreifen-Fahrzeug.
Das werde ich sicher nicht unterbieten, mit den Asphalt-Schneidern kann ich nix anfangen, die taugen für mich noch nicht mal um zur Arbeit zu radeln.


----------



## driv0r (26. April 2015)

Das Gewicht ist schon ne Ansage. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. April 2015)

Da fehlen noch 1,56 Kg zu dem Renner auf Malle.  Ist allerdings schon mal eine Ansage.  Dann kann Jügesheim ja kommen. Wann ist das eigentlich?


----------



## Bikeholic (26. April 2015)

Armin habe heute die Glatze vom Bensingwochenende getroffen. Hat schon nach Dir gefragt, ob Du dieses Jahr auch am Start bist. 

Doch der Herr ist ja in den Alpen.


----------



## Speedskater (26. April 2015)

Ja schade, dass der Benzing-Termin in meinen Vinschgau-Urlaub fällt. 
Da wäre ich gerne mit der orangen Rennfeile mitgeradelt.


----------



## Erdi01 (30. April 2015)

Nicht nur auf FB, das muss ich auch mal hier los werden ...

Diese A... haben unser Radrennen auf dem Gewissen. Naja, wenigstens "nur" das Rennen und keine Menschenleben.

Und DANKE an alle verdeckten Ermittler, Bundesnachrichtendienst und wie sie alle heisen, die immer wieder so gerne geschollten und verteufelt werden, dass Ihr die A... habt hochgehen lassen. Macht weiter so und sorgt für unsere Sicherheit !!!

http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...-frankfurt-nach-festnahmen-ab_id_4651628.html


----------



## kreisbremser (30. April 2015)

Also heut morgen im hr1 wurde nicht bestätigt dass ein Anschlag auf das Rennen geplant gewesen sein könnte. 
Bin das Thema terror betrifft dazu übergegangen nur zu glauben was ich sehe...
Ich gebe einen sche... auf Berichterstattungen diesbezüglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (1. Mai 2015)

Naja, lieber ärgere ich mich jetzt, dass ich nicht fahren kann, als wenn ich schockiert (oder Opfer) wäre, an einem Rennen dabei gewesen zu sein, das wegen seiner Toten in die Geschichte eingeht. Selbst wenn die Chancen 10:1 stünden, dass heute nichts passiert wäre.
So, jetzt erst mal ne Trainingsrunde durch den Taunus fahren.


----------



## mishis (1. Mai 2015)

Eine Trainingsrunde im Taunus werde ich nachher auch noch unternehmen. Wo und wann willst du fahren?


----------



## jazzist (1. Mai 2015)

9:30 Uhr Oberursel, so 3-4h, schaffst Du das? Ich könnte auch direkt nach Friedrichsdorf kommen, dann können wir den nördlichen Teil des Taunus befahren.


----------



## mishis (1. Mai 2015)

Das schaffe ich nur, wenn du nach Friedrichsdorf kommst.
Dann bin ich gerne mit von der Partie.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Mai 2015)

Was steht denn am Sonntag auf dem Programm?
Ich weiß, erst mal bei Mutti Blumen abgeben, und dann?


----------



## driv0r (8. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte auch Lust und Zeit. 
Ingo wollte evtl. nach Breuberg. Das Wetter sollte eigentlich passen.


----------



## suzukischmidt (9. Mai 2015)

also ich würd auch gerne fahren. und wieder mal: heute abend bei nacht und nebel auf den feldberg?


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Mai 2015)

Wollte eigentlich nächsten Sonntag auf die Fischerhütte fahren und diesen Sonntag etwas kurzes. 

Werde ab 14:00 Uhr starten und eine 3 bis 4 Stunden Runde fahren. Habe da von einigen schönen Trails gehört die ich in eine Tour integrieren möchte. Die wollte ich mal ausfindig machen und ausprobieren. 

Außerdem soll morgen  Nachmittag das Wetter wieder besser werden.


----------



## jazzist (9. Mai 2015)

Servus, habe schon morgen früh Lust auf ne gemütliche Tour. 10:30 Uhr,Waldtraut, auch 3-4 h sind angedacht, hängt natürlich wie immer von Wetter, Trails, funktionierendem Orientierungssinn und allgemeiner Laune ab  . Ist jemand dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (9. Mai 2015)

Jazzist, wenn wir uns auf 11:00 Uhr eingen können bin ich dabei. Muss erst Mutti Blümchen bringen.


----------



## jazzist (9. Mai 2015)

Jo, Mutti darf man nicht vergessen  Dann sei es 11:00.


----------



## mishis (10. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß euch, bei diesem schönen Wetter. Wir werden hoffentlich nach der Taufe auch noch einen schönen Spaziergang in der Sonne unternehmen.


----------



## jazzist (10. Mai 2015)

@mishis: Einen wunderschönen Tag und viel Gesundheit für die kleine kommende Mountainbikerin


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Mai 2015)

Jetzt warte ich mal auf den Bericht des Herrn über die Trails, die ich ihm (auf Karte) gezeigt habe, weil ich selbst ja nicht mitfahren konnte (die sind so obergeil). Knurr! Dafür muss er mir heute endlich noch die Haare schneiden. Seit Wochen renne ich ihm diesbezüglich schon nach...


----------



## Speedskater (10. Mai 2015)

Von 06.06. bis 14.06.2015 fahren wir (Ralf, Peter und ich) ins Vinschgau zum Biken. Einer der Mitfahrer ist ausgefallen, daher haben wir ein Bett in einem Doppelzimmer frei. Wer hat Lust und Zeit mitzufahren?
Info per PN.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (10. Mai 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Jetzt warte ich mal auf den Bericht des Herrn über die Trails, die ich ihm (auf Karte) gezeigt habe, weil ich selbst ja nicht mitfahren konnte (die sind so obergeil). Knurr! Dafür muss er mir heute endlich noch die Haare schneiden. Seit Wochen renne ich ihm diesbezüglich schon nach...



Für mich waren die Trails definitiv nix. Einige hier wären jedoch sehr angetan glaube ich. Ansonsten war es aber wieder eine schöne Runde.


----------



## jazzist (11. Mai 2015)

@driv0r Wie waren die Trails denn? Einfach, schwer, flowig, verblockt...?


----------



## driv0r (11. Mai 2015)

Moin,

die Leute haben da zwei schön Trails in den Wald gebaut. Zum Teil sind sie erst sehr steil und verblockt weiter unten dann flowiger. Nach Einschätzung von Bikeholic würde der Speedskater und wahrscheinlich auch du eure Freude dran haben.
Vielleicht schreibt der Bikeholic auch noch etwas dazu. Er meinte es ist vergleichbar mit ein paar schwierigen Trails im Taunus.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Mai 2015)

Hoher Spaßfaktor wenn man weiß was auf einen zukommt.  ...bei der ein oder anderen Stelle . Alles in allem durchaus herausfordernd und für mich an einigen Stellen einige Level zu hoch.


----------



## kreisbremser (12. Mai 2015)

Wo sind die trails? Würd gern mal mitfahren wenns Zeitl. passt


----------



## scopie (12. Mai 2015)

Hallo zusammen, hab eben zufällig mitgelesen. 
Ich nehme mal an, dass ihr von den Trails am Hufeisen quatscht. 
Ich finde die sehr genial. Vor allem schön lang und schöne Dinger drin. 
Momentan sind die Jungs wohl dran den zu legalisieren


----------



## driv0r (13. Mai 2015)

Jup wir sind die Hufeisentour gefahren. Die Trails waren dann irgendwo zwischen Neuses und Geiselbach


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2015)

Sonntag Fischerhütte! 

Wer hat Interesse?

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Speedskater (14. Mai 2015)

meld


----------



## driv0r (14. Mai 2015)

Moin. Wie schon gesagt, bei trockenem Wetter bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (14. Mai 2015)

Ich wäre auch dabei.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Mai 2015)

Top . Ist den Herren Sonntag 10:00 Uhr genehm?

... geht halt drum, dass es noch etwas zu essen gibt und der Koch  noch da ist.

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unter der B43a/unter der Hellentalbrücke.


----------



## Speedskater (15. Mai 2015)

10:00 Uhr ist ok, sonst müssen wir so rasen, wenn wir was zu essen haben wollen.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Mai 2015)

Fahren so wie immer. Keine Raserei.


----------



## mishis (15. Mai 2015)

10 Uhr ist wunderbar, da bin ich dabei. Ich hätte auch noch Platz im Auto, um von Friedrichsdorf aus, oder jemanden von unterwegst, einzusammeln.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2015)

10 uhr, kurz nach Mitternacht  aber gut, werde  da sein.


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Mai 2015)

Wo ist die Fischerhütte? Wo geht's los?


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Mai 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Wo ist die Fischerhütte? Wo geht's los?



Gasthaus Fischerhütte
Cafe Restaurant am Ausee
97833 Frammersbach

http://www.habichsthal.de/huette.htm

Treffpunkt: 

Sonntag 16.05.2015 
10:00 Uhr
Parkplatz unter der B43a 
(Nähe Mainradweg und Druckhaus Illertstr., 63456 Hannau/Steinheim)


----------



## kreisbremser (16. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich es rechtzeitig finde bin ich dabei. Wieviel km und hm werden denn in welchem Zeitraum ca. Zusammenkommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (17. Mai 2015)

Wir fahren entspannt und werden ca. 120 Km und 1700 Hm zusammen bekommen. Werden vermutlich gegen 17-18h zurück sein. Pause an der Fischerhütte. In der Regel war der Schnitt meist bei 16-17Km/H.


----------



## kreisbremser (17. Mai 2015)

Erster 
War nett mit euch zu fahren, das Fahrrad kann noch, allerdings muss der Reiter getauscht werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> *Wir fahren entspannt* ....



Wer nach 100 KM und nach irgendwas in den 1600 HM in der Ebene dann immer noch 24-25 km/h fährt, fährt also entspannt. Ja nee is klar   Irgendwann war ich von den ganzen "Wellen" angepisst und habe in den ECO-Modus geschaltet und hab's mir verkniffen, die "Wellen" am besten noch im Wiegetritt wegzudrücken 

Für die Statistik: waren am Ende 110,77 KM 1623 HM 16,8 Schnitt (trotz Eco-Modus, ohne wohl eher noch ein KM/h schneller)

Und sonst: Der Koch in der Fischerhütte war noch da, chaotenkind auch (das war mein Highlight, aus gegebenem Anlass, alles gute weiterhin) Essen gut, alles gut. Meine Beine konnte ich heute abend zu nix mehr "bewegen"


----------



## driv0r (18. Mai 2015)

Moin Erdi. Im Geiste warst du aber noch so fit, das du bist 1 Uhr wach warst. 
Ja war wieder einmal eine schöne Tour von dem Guide. Heute morgen tut mir allerdings jede Treppenstufe weh. 
Bis demnächst.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Mai 2015)

Moin, schicke Tour, ich habe mir heute Morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit einen Windschatten gesucht und bin gemütlich zur Arbeit geradelt


----------



## Speedskater (18. Mai 2015)

Und Hier noch die Belohnung für 110km und 1700 hm:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2015)

Solch ein paar Bilder habe ich auch noch beizusteuern.  Schee wars mit Euch! 

... war allerdings den ganzen Montag immer noch recht platt.


----------



## mishis (19. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Bilder von der Tour. Es hat richtig Spaß gemacht durch den schönen Spessart zu radeln.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2015)

Was steht denn am Wochenende auf dem Programm?
Wie wäre es mit einem Ausritt in den Taunus?


----------



## mishis (22. Mai 2015)

Meins du sowas:
Friedrichsdorf, Gickelsburg, Saalburg,Herzberg, Trails ein wenig runter und dann Ferdinandweg hoch über Sandplacken zum Feldi. Von dort die üblichen Trails über Altkönig nach Kronberg und zurück über Fuchstanz Bogenschützen Trail Hohemark , Marmorstein Golfplatz zurück nach Friedrichsdorf. Das ganze ist je nach Fitness zu verlängern oder zu verkürzen. 
P.s. Ich fahre jetzt erst mal eine kleine Runde durch den Taunus.
Gruß Michi


----------



## mishis (22. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte auch eine Idee mal wieder Richtung Winterstein mit vielen Trails. von Friedrichsdorf aus.
Wie wäre es mit Sonntag.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Mai 2015)

Moin Michi,

bei der ersten Variante werden das einige Höhenmeter.
Der Bus von Hohemark zum Feldberg fährt jede Stunde um :33
Nimmt der immer Bikes mit oder oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten?

Wir könnten ja mal mit dem Bus hochfahren.

Die zweiter Variante wäre mal bissel was neues.

Seid ihr alle noch platt vom letzten Sonntag, oder kommt noch jemand mit?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## rockscient01 (23. Mai 2015)

Ich fahr da öfters mit dem 57er Bus. Der nimmt strikt nur 2 bikes mit. Da warten am Wochenende aber immer ca. 3-7 Leute mit Downhill bikes. Daher ist die Chance da mitzukommen eher gering. Ganz gut geht es unter der Woche, da fährt der immer zur ungeraden Stunde um :36. Da bin ich schon öfters gut mitgekommen. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist der 245er Bus. Fährt ab von der selben Haltestelle, und hat einen Bike-Anhänger dabei, da passen 20 bikes rein, der nimmt einen immer mit. Allerdings fährt der nur 4x am Tag und auch nur bis zum Sandplacken, nicht ganz hoch. Trotzdem einiges an Höhenmetern gespart...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Shrew (24. Mai 2015)

Wo geht's dann vom feldberg dynamisch runter?  ich hätte mal Lust was technisch anspruchvolleres als die forstautobahn zu fahren ohne vorher den ganzen Berg hoch zu quälen ^^ muss keine downhill Strecke sein aber 170mm federweg hätte ich


----------



## Speedskater (24. Mai 2015)

Wir sind erst mal zum Feldberg geradelt, X-Trail, Reichenbach-Trail, über Fuchstanz zum Altkönig. Abfahrt Richtung Süden, Döngestrail, Viktoriatrail. Zurück zum Fuchstanz, Bogenschießplatz-Trail, Klinik-Trail, Marmorstein-Trail, Golfplatz-Trail.	
Die Tour war super 58 km und 1600 hm, aber leider gab es kein Schnipo.


----------



## mishis (24. Mai 2015)

Ja das war eine echt schöne Runde, mit Müslipausen und Weizenbier. Und Fieber hatten wir keins, obwohl man uns das sagte.
Ich nenne die Runde ab sofort:  Top of HG (flowig und verblockt mit verblockt und flowig)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockscient01 (25. Mai 2015)

Von da oben gibts einiges: alte DH-Strecke, Enduro trail, richtung Altkönig gibts ganz viel z.B. Köcherfels, Viktoriatrail...




Der in dem Video fährt das echt gemütlich, kann man aber auch gut schreddern.
Ansonsten einfach mal an ne DIMB Tour dranhängen, oder hier selbst erkunden:
http://www.gpsies.com/home.do#15_50.23063995899211_8.464837074279785_sigmaCycle
Die in roter Schrift gehaltene "MTB-x" Markierung gibt die Singletrail-Skaleneinteilung wieder.

Der Bogenschützentrail ist so das Anspruchsvollste, was ich bisher so im Taunus gefahren bin. 

Hals und Beinbruch 
Jens


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2015)

Schöne Grüße von der Insel...


----------



## driv0r (28. Mai 2015)

Moin, hat schon jemand etwas fürs Wochenende geplant ?


----------



## jazzist (30. Mai 2015)

Sonntag morgen ne lockere Tour? 10:30? Gerne auch mal wieder Nordtaunus, Südtaunus, Spessart.


Speedskater schrieb:


> ... aber leider gab es kein Schnipo.


 Wir finden schon leckeres Biker-Sports-Food


----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei, müssen wir nur noch festlegen wo wir rumradeln. Der Spessart-Guide ist auf La Gomera, scheidet daher eher aus. Wobei ich sicher einen GPS-Track vom "Lustigen Hahnenkamm Auf und Ab" auf meiner Pestflatte finde. 
Rcihtung Winterstein kenne ich mich nicht so gut aus, wobei die Achterbahn (flowiges auf und ab) würde ich auch gerne wieder mal fahren.


----------



## driv0r (30. Mai 2015)

Moin, flowiges Auf und Ab hört sich gut an. Ich würde auch mal gern im Taunus radeln. Wenn ihr den Startpunkt festlegt und mit 11 Uhr einverstanden wärt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Mai 2015)

Moin, ich komm gern nochmal mit, je nachdem welchen Umfang ihr anstrebt


----------



## jazzist (30. Mai 2015)

Umfang: Ne gemütliche Halbtagestour, 4h +- ? Wie lang wäre denn die 8Bahn?


----------



## seki80 (30. Mai 2015)

Glaube mit 4std kommt man da nicht hin. also brauche wenn ich zum gr feldberg hoch, x-Trail, Reichenbach, übern fuchstanz, Altkönig, dann Viktoria und zum Abschluss bogeschiessplatztrail ca 3-3,5std.

Muss dazu sagen ich bin nicht der schnellste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seki80 (30. Mai 2015)

vielleicht gibt es welche die die 8trails in 4std packen aber wird sicher sportlich!


----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2015)

Die 8erbahn ist ähnlich wie der Bombenkrater am Hahnenkamm, nur ca. 10x auf 500 m verteilt und Höhenunterschied 65 m,
aber man kann beleibig oft wieder hochradeln und noch mal fahren.

Wenn wir Richtung Winterstein fahren, wäre als Treffpunkt Friedrichsdorf, Köppern oder Rosbach sinnvoll.


----------



## mishis (30. Mai 2015)

ich bin dabei ich hätte eine Idee und zwar eine Tour die ich mit Armin übern winterstein fuhr und eine dir ich mit jazzist von Bad Nauheim unterwegs war kombiniert
Da dürften etwa 60 km mit Carl 1500 Höhenmeter zusammen kommen. Das ganze von Friedrichsdorf viele Trails und gemütliche Anfahrten sind dann aber bestimmt bei 5 Stunden. Gebt bescheid ich bin auf jedem Fall dabei , egal was wir machen
Gruß Michi


----------



## kreisbremser (30. Mai 2015)

edit:
Bin leider raus. Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2015)

Michi, bin dabei. Wer kommt noch mit und wo treffen wir uns? bei Michi?


----------



## driv0r (30. Mai 2015)

Ick bin dabei.
Bitte Uhrzeit und genauen Treffpunkt bekannt geben.
Danke und Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (30. Mai 2015)

Wenn ihr wollt, dann können wir uns um 10.30 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf/Seulberg (Hardtwaldallee, Ecke Landgrafenstarße) bei mir treffen, in der Starße gibt es genug Parkplätze, wenn da keiner frei ist gibt´s hier unweit noch mehr:
Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2015)

Ok, 10:30 Uhr bei Michi.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Mai 2015)

Mal ein Paar Impressionen von heute. Speedskater das ist hier das reine Paradies für Offroader!


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Mai 2015)

Euch viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. Mai 2015)




----------



## driv0r (30. Mai 2015)

Schöne Bilder.


----------



## driv0r (30. Mai 2015)

10.30 Uhr bei Michi geht klar.
Bis dann.


----------



## jazzist (30. Mai 2015)

dabei


----------



## driv0r (1. Juni 2015)

Also Jungens. Es war wieder eine schöne Tour. Ich hoff ich komm noch öfter dazu im Taunus zu radeln. Is echt schön dort.
Bis demnächst.


----------



## mishis (2. Juni 2015)

Klar, der Taunus läuft nicht weg. Es hatte viel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn mich das Ende ein wenig gefuchst hat.









Meiner rechten Hand geht es fast wieder gut. Sie wurde am Abend doch noch recht dick, aber nun ist sie fast normal und wieder beweglich.
Im Hibike habe ich mich nach Armins Vorschlag (Yellowtape) ganz auf Schlauchlos bequatschen lassen.
Nun muss ich nur noch umbauen.
Ach und das Angebot mit dem Tensiometer nehme ich gerne an. Wie, wo, wann?
Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. Juni 2015)

Moin die Herren und Damen,

bin dann wieder im Lande und wollte vorab mal abklopfen ob am Sonntag Interesse an einem Ausritt (traillastig) in den Spessart besteht? Die Geishöhe würde mir vorschweben.  10:00 Uhr Start ab Hanau Steinheim. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es letztes Jahr ca.140 Km und 1900 HM.

@mishis: gute Besserung.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2015)

Michi, wenn du das Tensiometer haben möchtest, kannst du das gerne Heute oder Morgen abholen.

Bei mir steht für Sonntag die Pfaffensee-Tour und Sonnenseitenzugtrail auf dem Programm.


----------



## mishis (4. Juni 2015)

Hi,
Danke Ingo für die gute Besserung, laut den Bildern hattest du ja einen schönen trockenen Trail Urlaub hinter dir (Würd ich auch nicht nein sagen). 
Ich fuhr Heute mal wieder eine sehr Uphill lastige Runde, die gleiche wie letzte Woche, nur habe ich sie dieses mal aufgezeichnet und werde sie später mal online bringen.
Für Sonntag muß ich leider absagen, den ich habe eben gemerkt ich hätte noch ein wenig mehr ruhe ins Handgelenk investieren müssen. Und nun tue ich das, damit ich in Pfronten den Marathon fit antretten kann.

Armin, gerne. Würde Morgen vorbeikommen und mir das Teil holen. Du musst mir nur sagen, wann ich vorbeikommen kann.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2015)

Michi, ich bin Morgen zuhause, einfach anrufen und vorbeikommen.


----------



## kreisbremser (4. Juni 2015)

Moin Leute, die frühe Heimkehr wurmt mich noch immer etwas. Hab mein grundlagentraining wieder aufgenommen und wenn ich mich 120-140 mit 1500-... Gewachsen fühle bin ich gern wieder dabei. 
@mishis Wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung und einen erfolgreichen Marathon.


----------



## driv0r (5. Juni 2015)

kreisbremser schrieb:


> Moin Leute, die frühe Heimkehr wurmt mich noch immer etwas. Hab mein grundlagentraining wieder aufgenommen und wenn ich mich 120-140 mit 1500-... Gewachsen fühle bin ich gern wieder dabei.
> @mishis Wünsche ebenfalls gute Besserung und einen erfolgreichen Marathon.



 Dat wird schon werden.


----------



## mishis (5. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Und irgendwann fahren wir diesesen Uphill:







uphillrunde.zip 
(auch auf meinen üblichen Runden zu finden)


----------



## driv0r (5. Juni 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Moin die Herren und Damen,
> 
> bin dann wieder im Lande und wollte vorab mal abklopfen ob am Sonntag Interesse an einem Ausritt (traillastig) in den Spessart besteht? Die Geishöhe würde mir vorschweben.  10:00 Uhr Start ab Hanau Steinheim. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere waren es letztes Jahr ca.140 Km und 1900 HM.
> 
> @mishis: gute Besserung.



Moin Ingo,
haste im Urlaub so hart trainiert, oder bist so ausgeruht zurückgekommen?
Steigerung ist immer möglich wa - nach der Fischerhütte.
Für mich wär es aber dieses mal auch zu viel.
Biken gerne, aber nicht mehr als 80-90 km.
Falls sich deine Route ändert sag Bescheid.


----------



## seki80 (5. Juni 2015)

mal eine Frage in die Runde.

fliege mit meiner Frau im August ein paar Tage nach Mallorca und wollte fragen, ob jemand Erfahrungen abgesehen von roxybikes gemacht bzgl geführten Touren?

ich bin leider bergauf nicht d schnellste u konditionell auch nicht wirklich der fitteste 

bergab würde ich mich aber auf s2 -s3 einstufen wahrscheinlich eher Richtung s3.

kann jemand etwas von euch "alten" Hasen einem Greenhorn in Sachen radreisen empfehlen?

Grüße,
Conrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2015)

Moin, also an radfahren is bei mir im Moment nicht zu denken. Sitz hier mit diagnostizierten leistenbruch  Montag is Termin beim Chirurgen dann sieht man weiter ...

So Nummern wie geishöhe wirds für mich bis auf weiteres nicht geben, in ein paar Wochen Fang ich erstmal wieder bei null an.

Falls aber anett mit Auto vorhat hinzufahren, wäre hier ein Mitfahrer


----------



## driv0r (5. Juni 2015)

Oh man. Das ist ja schon das zweite mal dieses Jahr, das du bei Null anfangen mußt.
Gute Besserung

@mishis: Gute Besserung.

@seki80: Sorry, ich habe da noch keine Erfahrung.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Juni 2015)

Allen Urlaubern schönen Urlaub, allen kranken und angeschlagenen gute Besserung.

Werde die Geißhöhe auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt im Jahr verlegen. Dann sind hoffentlich die meisten wieder fit oder aus dem Urlaub zurück.

Trotz allem wollte ich morgen eine Runde in den Spessart fahren. Falls sich Mitfahrer melden würde ich "das lustige Hahnenkamm auf und ab" favorisieren oder eine Tour in den Spessart (Länge nach Absprache). Erster Vorschlag: weniger KM dafür reichlich Trails und HM so viel die Gruppe mag.

Jemand Interesse?


----------



## driv0r (6. Juni 2015)

Hi Ingo. Ick wär dabei. Das lustige auf und ab hört ich gut an.
Oder mann fährt mal etwas kurz mit dem Auto an.
Ich habe neulich das hier bei den Spessartwölfen gesehen: http://www.bikewald.com/Hochspessart-Tour-0-0-0-43-46-1.htm
oder mal die MÖ1 Runde bzw 2 Runden: http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=26&Itemid=36
Wie auch immer: ab 10 Uhr wäre ich abfahrbereit.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Juni 2015)

Hi Lars,

habe mich jetzt an Nic angehängt und mich für die Erlenbach-RTF entschieden. Sorry, für das Hin und Her. Geht morgen ab Steinheim um 07:30 Uhr los. Falls das auch etwas für Dich ist sag bescheid.

Die Mö1 ist richtig gut. Können wir gerne demnächst in Angriff nehmen. Die Hochspessarttouren sind auch recht nett. Da findet nächste Woche etwas mit Übernachtung statt. Wenn es Dich interessiert Ruf einfach mal durch. Wären wohl noch Plätze frei.


----------



## driv0r (6. Juni 2015)

Hi ist kein Problem. Welche Tour fahrt iht denn bei dem RTF und wieviel HM sind das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (6. Juni 2015)

Die große Runde:

http://www.erlenbachbiker.de/flyerRTFNE2015.pdf

... so lange wie wir Lust haben sonst kürzen wir ab!


----------



## driv0r (7. Juni 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## karsten13 (7. Juni 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Sitz hier mit diagnostizierten leistenbruch  Montag is Termin beim Chirurgen dann sieht man weiter ...



Schei$$e 
Gute Besserung!

Gruss,

Karsten


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Genehsungswünsche. Dauert noch 14 Tage bis der Metzger kommt


----------



## LimitedEdition (9. Juni 2015)

Ambulante OP? Armin hat damit auch Erfahrung?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juni 2015)

Ja, wird ambulant gemacht. Nach lichtensten, wenn dir das was sagt?


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Juni 2015)

Moin zusammen,

am Sonntag den 21.06.2015 findet die auch für den ADFC freigegebene "Franzosenkopf Trailtour" statt. Start 10:30 Uhr ab Steinheim Parkplatz unter der B43a am Mainradweg. Die Strecke führt über diverse Trails um den Franzosenkopf. Die Strecke ich ca. 90 Km lang und hat ca. 1200 HM. 

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Juni 2015)

Wie war denn die Vinschgauexkursion und gibt es ggf. auch Bilder?


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juni 2015)

Die Vinschgauexkursion war super.
Es gibt auch ein paar Fotos und jede Menge Filmmaterial.
Hier ein kurzer Bericht.

Samstag: Anreise und Nachmittag Latscher Trail-Zauber, Montani-Trails abgeritten.

Sonntag: Pfaffensee-Runde und einen Teil vom Sonnenseiten-Zug-Trail abgeritten, von Schluderns Via Claudia nach Morter geradelt.







Montag: Holy Hansen war sehr nass da es Nachts geregnet hatte, Nachmittags Montani-Trails.




Dienstag: nach St. Martin geradelt und Monte-Sole-Tail und noch diverse andere.

Mittwoch: mit der Seilbahn nach St. Martin, Monte-Sole-Tail, Frühstücken, zur Tarscher-Alm geradelt und den Tarscher-Alm-Trail abgeritten, sehr geil.




Donnerstag: Tageskarte für die Tarscher-Seilbahn geholet und mal diverse Trails in der Gegend abgeritten.

Freitag: mit der Seilbahn mach St. Martin, Tschilly-Tail, Frühstücken, dann die tägliche Frage was machen wir Heute.
Ralf: "Wir laden die Bikes in das Auto und fahren hoch zum Holy Hansen, reiten den Trail ab und ich radel mit der Rennfeile wieder hoch und hole das Auto."
Armin: "Wir laden die Bikes ins Auto fahren hoch zum Holy Hansen, 2 reiten den Trail ab und einer fährt mit dem Auto runter. Das machen wir 3 mal und jeder muss einmal mit dem Auto runter fahren."
Wir sind dann alle 2 mal den Holy Hansen abgeritten und zwischen durch habe ich noch ein Lager am Hinterbau gewechselt.

Samstag: 3 Länder Enduro, leider war nur die Mutzkopf-Bahn und die Bergkastel-Bahn in Betrieb.







Inzwischen hat meine Hinterradenabe merkwürdige Geräusche von sich gegeben.




Bilanz: 337 km, 7500 hm, 17560 tm, 2 kaputte Kugellager, viel Spaß gehabt.

Es gibt da noch so paar Touren im Vinschgau, die noch auf der Todo-Liste stehen.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Juni 2015)

Schöne Bilder.  Das hört sich nach jeder Menge Spaß an. ... und das Wetter scheint ja auch mitgespielt zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (16. Juni 2015)

Hi Armin. Das sieht und hört sich gut an.
Ich hoffe ich habe Wettertechnisch auch Glück. Bei mir geht es ja am Wochenende los.
Ick freu mir schon.


----------



## fiizz (16. Juni 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die Vinschgauexkursion war super.
> Es gibt auch ein paar Fotos und jede Menge Filmmaterial.
> Hier ein kurzer Bericht...
> 
> Bilanz: 337 km, 7500 hm, 17560 tm, 2 kaputte Kugellager, viel Spaß gehabt.



Cooles 7-Tageprogramm. Da dürften wohl auch ein paar bergauf-Trage- und bergab-Stolperpassagen dabei gewesen sein? . 

Deine HR-Nabe? Welche ha(tte)st Du?
Wie erzählt: Meine acros hält erst seit dem Doppelkugellager ... und bei meinem Freilauf stellte ich gestern deutlich zunehmendes Lagerspiel fest.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juni 2015)

Die HR-Nabe ist eine Hope Pro 2 Trail, die ich umgebaut hatte auf X12. Vielleicht hat das Lager beim Umbau was abbekommen. Lager getauscht, läuft wieder geschmeidig.

Das Programm war ok, die Trails sind flowig, steil und zwischendrin sind dann noch ein paar schweine steile, extrem holprige Teile, wo der Pop auf dem Hinterrad scheift. Bergauf gab es ein paar Schiebepassagen aber tragen war nicht nötig.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juni 2015)

Jemand Sonntag bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter dabei?


----------



## mishis (19. Juni 2015)

Leider ich nicht, bin unterwegst mit der Familie. Aber nächste Woche gerne.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juni 2015)

Schau mer mal was das Wetter Morgen so sagt, wenn es so ausschaut, dass es trocken bleibt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juni 2015)

Ich steige auch nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter auf das Rad. Ggf. dann bis morgen. Könnte Dir dann auch die Hufeisentrails zeigen.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. Juni 2015)

Es soll heute nach der Wetterprognose von wetteronline bis mindestens 10:30 Uhr weiter regnen. Danach bleibt es sicherlich auch noch einige Zeit nass auf den Trails. Die heutige Tour ist damit abgesagt!


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juni 2015)

Was geht am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2015)

Wie schauts denn am Sonntag mit der Taunus-Runde XL aus?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## jazzist (27. Juni 2015)

boahh, ist das heute schwül...XL ist immer gut, ich würde mal wieder gerne in den Westtaunus (zw. Taunusstein und Wiesbaden), da gibt's schöne Trails, habe da ne 40 km Runde, lässt sich noch ausbauen. Mit Anfahrt haben wir dann (x)XL


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2015)

Habe gerade mit Michi gesprochen, ich werde dann Morgen mit dem Auto zu Michi fahren. Wir werden um ca. 10:30 Uhr starten.


----------



## jazzist (27. Juni 2015)

Ihr habt einen dritten Mitfahrer ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2015)

Erdi alles gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2015)

10:30 Uhr von Dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2015)

Nee, ich werde hier um 10:10 Uhr losfahren.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Juni 2015)

@Erdi: hab mich für MTB entschieden. Gerne ein andermal wieder Renner. 


@Speesskater: bin um 10:10 Uhr bei Dir.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Erdi alles gute zum Geburtstag!


Danke

@Bikeholic, kein problem. Viel spass.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Juni 2015)

Schöne Tour mishis. Besten Dank für das Guiden. 

Auf wunsch eines Mitfahrers sind die Bilder jetzt wieder weg!


----------



## karsten13 (28. Juni 2015)

ich empfehle mal dringend diesen Thread und zwar die Beiträge vom heutigen Tage und danach würde ich bestimmte Bilder ganz schnell wieder rausnehmen ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## jazzist (29. Juni 2015)

Danke karsten13, ist ja ganz schön heftig.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand Lust am WE etwas längeres zu fahren (z.B. die Geißhöhe / >100 Km)?


----------



## Mugendriver (8. Juli 2015)

Guten Abend an alle

Fahre Mitte August ,für eine Woche, nach Tirol und wollte mal wissen wer von euch da schon mit dem Bike Urlaub gemacht hat? 
Die Hütte befindet sich in den Tuxer Alpen. 
Google ist ja bekanntlicherweise Freund und Helfer aber vielleicht hat ja einer einen geheim Tipp
Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen 

Schönen Abend noch, gruß

Lukas


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juli 2015)

*SPESSART XXL*

Sonntag geht es zur Geißhöhe!

Eckdaten:
Start: 09:00 Uhr 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unter der Hellentalbrücke (B43a) Nähe Druckhaus & Mainradweg
ca. 140 Km
ca. 1600 Hm
Mittagspause an der Geißhöhe
Wir fahren den größtmöglichen Anteil an Trails den wir mitnehmen können. Im letzten Jahr hatten wir einen 16er Schnitt. Das bedeutet, dass wir gegen 19:00 Uhr, Mittagspause eingerechnet zurück sind.

Falls sich niemand meldet, fahre ich ggf. früher, später oder eine andere Strecke. 

Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Juli 2015)

Ich pack dann mal das kleine Orange ein und bin um 9:00 Uhr unter der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Juli 2015)

Na dann viel spass.

Ich pack um 9.00 meine haxen auf die liege und warte das der tag rum geht


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich pack dann mal das kleine Orange ein und bin um 9:00 Uhr unter der Brücke.



Alles klar.




Erdi01 schrieb:


> Na dann viel spass.
> 
> Ich pack um 9.00 meine haxen auf die liege und warte das der tag rum geht



Gute Besserung.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2015)

Haben es heute nur bis zur Eisdiele geschafft.











Also gut! Mittagessen waren wir auch.

Auf der Geißhöhe.

138 Km
1845 HM
Die Eisdiele nach 7:54 H erreicht.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2015)




----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Alles klar.
> 
> Gute Besserung.



Danke!

Liegt immernoch auf der liege und gammel vor mich hin. 22 Uhr 30 grad. Wir langsam erträglich. Das wären perfekte Nächte gerade für mein alljährlichen sommernightride. Jetzt solangsam gestartet, da hätte ich jetzt Bock drauf ...


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2015)

Was steht denn Am Sonntag auf dem Programm?

Erdi, gute Besserung


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Juli 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Juli 2015)

@Erdi: gute Besserung. Wann darfst Du die Sonnenliege denn wieder gegen Dein Rad tauschen?

@Speedskater: dachte an die Mö1 oder die Mil1. Wäre ggf. aber auch für andere Vorschläge zu haben.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: gute Besserung. Wann darfst Du die Sonnenliege denn wieder.


lt. Chrirug, darf ich seit Mittwoch wieder alles, auch radfahren, wenn sich gut anfühlt. Aber das ist das problem. Die wundheilung ist gut, aber die nerven sind noch zu gereizt. Fühlt sich zw den Beinen an, als hätte man sich wund gescheuert, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Ich gebe mir noch schonfrist ... wie lang weis ich aber selber nicht 

Meine Terrasse habe ich in den letzten 2,5 Wochen mehr genutzt wie die letzten 10 Jahre zusammen!!!

Und gedanklich habe ich alle meine Räder schon mehrfach zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. Juli 2015)

Herr Bikeholic was bedeutet Mö1 in km und hm ? 
Welches Bike wäre dafür sinnvoll?


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2015)

Die Mö1 kannste auch mit nem Racefully fahren. Mehr Federweg geht aber immer. MH und KM habe ich nicht parat, ist aber nicht so viel. Wir sind letztes Jahr von Hanau aus hingefahren, haben die Runde gedreht und sind dann wieder zurück geradelt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Juli 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hoher Spaßfaktor wenn man weiß was auf einen zukommt.  ...bei der ein oder anderen Stelle . Alles in allem durchaus herausfordernd und für mich an einigen Stellen einige Level zu hoch.


 
Hi, hi! Die drei Meter freier Fall in den Anlieger geben nen ordentlichen Adrenalinschub. Hatte ich ja gesagt.
Wenn ich so überlege, dann war das meine letzte richtige Bikerunde. Das war ja schon am nächsten Tag, wo es mich bei Dienstbeginn aus den Söckchen gehauen hat.

Aber ich habe die Einweisung für die stationäre Re-EPU. Morgen bei der Kerckhoff um den hoffentlich letzten Bruzzeltermin nachsuchen. Danach hoffen wir mal, dass die Pumpe wieder normal läuft, damit ich endlich wieder aufs Bike komme und nicht jeder Bikeversuch auf der Intensivstation endet. Na, zumindest nicht aus diesem Grund.
Außerdem wollte ich bei Kalle oder Onkel Jürgen noch ne Bestellung tätigen...


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juli 2015)

Ich finde das hier sehr interessant.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cavalerie-anakin.759356/


----------



## Andreas (20. Juli 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> lt. Chrirug, darf ich seit Mittwoch wieder alles, auch radfahren, wenn sich gut anfühlt. Aber das ist das problem. Die wundheilung ist gut, aber die nerven sind noch zu gereizt. Fühlt sich zw den Beinen an, als hätte man sich wund gescheuert, was aber nicht der Fall ist. Ich gebe mir noch schonfrist ... wie lang weis ich aber selber nicht
> 
> Meine Terrasse habe ich in den letzten 2,5 Wochen mehr genutzt wie die letzten 10 Jahre zusammen!!!
> 
> Und gedanklich habe ich alle meine Räder schon mehrfach zerlegt und wieder zusammen gebaut.



Von mir auch weiterhin gute Besserung. Lass es lieber gut abheilen, bevor Du zu früh anfängst.
Kannst ja Deine Terrasse in eine kleine Oase umwandeln


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juli 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich finde das hier sehr interessant.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/cavalerie-anakin.759356/


 
Ja.
Effigear/Gates kriegst du aber auch bei Kalle. Ok, musst ihn überreden, das auch in einem kleineren als dem ION 20 zu verbauen, aber da wären wir dann schon 2, bzw. 3. Da ist noch ein User hier im Forum, der an einem ION 16 mit Effigear/Gates interessiert wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (23. Juli 2015)

Andreas schrieb:


> Von mir auch weiterhin gute Besserung. Lass es lieber gut abheilen, bevor Du zu früh anfängst.
> Kannst ja Deine Terrasse in eine kleine Oase umwandeln


Danke!

Muss zugeben, ich habe das DEUTLICH unterschätzt. Dachte ich bin binnen den nun vergangenen 3 Wochen wieder ganz hergestellt ... falsch gedacht  Aber lt. Doc, alles im grünen Bereich. Die äußere Wundheilung ist gut, die innere dauert Monate  Solange können auch die Nervenirritationen andauern  Na danke, DIE nerven am Meisten !!!

@Chaotenkind, Dir auch weiterhin alles Gute!


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Juli 2015)

Jemand Lust etwas längeres zu fahren? Am Sonntag.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre mal wieder für eine Taunus-Runde zu haben.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Juli 2015)

Nur ohne Strafzahlungen von 200€, dann überlege ich es mir.


----------



## mishis (25. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei, egal wo (Taunus, Spessart, Odenwald, oder gar Pfalz)
So als Vorschlag meiner Seits :
http://mtb-rhein-main.de/index.php?Option=com_content&view=article&id=84
Ich richte mich aber nach euch, den im Hochtaunus war ich bestimmt seit 4 Wochen nicht mehr richtig unterwegst.
Meine Laufräder sind nun auch neu zentriert mit etwa 850 Nm und sind auf tubless umgerüstet und schon ein paar Kilometer getestet. So hätte ich auch die Gelegenheit, mit Dank, eine Leihgabe an Armin zurück zu geben.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Juli 2015)

*Thema Pfalz:*

Mit eineigen habe ich auf den letzten Touren mal ein Pfalzwochenende (Tour Samstag & Tour Sonntag) angesprochen. Um den Stein mal ins Rollen zu bringen, wären bei mir folgende Wochenende möglich:

15. bis 16.08.2015

und 

19. bis 20.09.2015

Wer Interesse und Zeit hat kann sich gerne melden. Versuche dann auf dem Termin wo sich die meisten Mitfahrer zusammenfinden einen Guide zu organisieren und schauen dann ob die dann auch auch für uns Zeit haben. Ggf. Übernachtung gebe ich bekannt wenn ein Termin & Guiding steht.


----------



## mishis (25. Juli 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen 19. und 20.09 dabei zu sein, davor bin ich im Urlaub.


----------



## jazzist (25. Juli 2015)

Servus, wie sieht's morgen aus? Hab ein neues Rad zum Ausführen, Taunus oder HD, geht beides  
Mal als GPS: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.68549.html
( zusätzlicher Trail: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.83947.html)


----------



## driv0r (25. Juli 2015)

Morgen im Taunus steht wohl. 10.30 Uhr Hohemark. Route noch unbekannt.
Bis mojn.


----------



## jazzist (25. Juli 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. Juli 2015)

Auch dabei.


----------



## mishis (25. Juli 2015)

Bis Morgen. Armin soll ich dir dein Werkzeug mitbringen, oder lieber die Woche mal vorbeibringen.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Juli 2015)

Wenn Du das Zeug in den Rucksack bekommst kannst Du es mitbringen. Ich denke so ein Zentrierständer im Rucksack ist doof.


----------



## mishis (25. Juli 2015)

Bring ich mit, wenn du mit dem Auto kommst.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Juli 2015)

Werde mit dem Auto anreisen.


----------



## jazzist (26. Juli 2015)

War mal wieder schön  Die wichtigsten Daten: 1400 m Downhill, 1 Eis, 1 Kuchen, 0 AggroFörster 
Hier noch ein paar Links zu unseren Themen:
Neustadt Marathon 9.8. (flowig und nah).
Am 13. September, auch viele flowige Trails in Neckarsulm, sehr empfehlenswert.
Fahrtechnik: French Style, Canadian Style


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Juli 2015)

Fühlt sich so an, als könnte die radfreie Zeit langsam mal zu Ende gehen 

Habe heute schon mal angefangen mein Mehrgewicht durch Radpimpen zu kompensieren. Beim Renner ist die Carbon mit T.A. Blättern, einer Alu-Kurbel mit Spidering gewichen, macht schon mal -93g


----------



## driv0r (28. Juli 2015)

So, nachdem ich jetzt doch ein paar Tage zu Hause bin nach meinem Abflug, habe ich mir mal den French Style und Canadian Style angeguckt. Es gibt noch einiges zu tun für mich. Wo kriege ich jetzt die Zeit her um das zu üben? 

@Erdi01 Dat is ja nich mal nen Schnipo


----------



## driv0r (28. Juli 2015)

Hier noch ein Bild vom letzten Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juli 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Fühlt sich so an, als könnte die radfreie Zeit langsam mal zu Ende gehen
> 
> Habe heute schon mal angefangen mein Mehrgewicht durch Radpimpen zu kompensieren. Beim Renner ist die Carbon mit T.A. Blättern, einer Alu-Kurbel mit Spidering gewichen, macht schon mal -93g
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 407606 Anhang anzeigen 407607 Anhang anzeigen 407608


 
Ich hätte noch ne 175er Holzfeller übrig....


----------



## jazzist (29. Juli 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> Wo kriege ich jetzt die Zeit her um das zu üben?


Naja, du musst ja nicht alles auf einmal können. Wichtig wäre mal geradeaus fahren, vielleicht auch noch Kurven 
Techniktraining lässt sich gut mit wenig Zeit machen (z. B. in einer Stunde): Mit Speed einen kurzen Berg auf (5-10 min) und dann einen kurzen Trail mit einem spezifischen Anforderungsprofil runter (z.B. viele Stufen oder viele Kurven) runter, das dann 5-10 mal, damit Du immer wieder die gleiche Stelle immer besser fährst. Damit bist Du gerade mal eine Stunde gefahren und hast super Technik Training mit Intervalltraining verbunden.
P.S. Sehr gut finde ich auch spezielle mehrtägige Fahrtechnikkurse, habe mal vor ein paar Jahren bei der MTB-Academy ein Camp besucht, war ein richtiger Kickstarter. Gut war auch Ridingstyle.


----------



## driv0r (29. Juli 2015)

jazzist schrieb:


> Naja, du musst ja nicht alles auf einmal können. Wichtig wäre mal geradeaus fahren, vielleicht auch noch Kurven
> Techniktraining lässt sich gut mit wenig Zeit machen (z. B. in einer Stunde): Mit Speed einen kurzen Berg auf (5-10 min) und dann einen kurzen Trail mit einem spezifischen Anforderungsprofil runter (z.B. viele Stufen oder viele Kurven) runter, das dann 5-10 mal, damit Du immer wieder die gleiche Stelle immer besser fährst. Damit bist Du gerade mal eine Stunde gefahren und hast super Technik Training mit Intervalltraining verbunden.
> P.S. Sehr gut finde ich auch spezielle mehrtägige Fahrtechnikkurse, habe mal vor ein paar Jahren bei der MTB-Academy ein Camp besucht, war ein richtiger Kickstarter. Gut war auch Ridingstyle.



Ja so sollte man es wohl angehen. 
So ein Fahrtechniktraining wird nächstes Jahr auch eingeplant. 
Bis bald ma wieder.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch ne 175er Holzfeller übrig....



Ja, nee is klar, ich will ja auch Mehrgewicht 

Aber ich habe zu viel Zeit. Jetzt liegt bei Augenmerk mal wieder auf'm Gemini und einer neuen "gebrauchten" Gabel aus'm Bikemarkt, den ich gerde durchstöbere. Da ist tatsächlich ne interessante Mattoc drin, die schon längst mir wäre, wenn der Gabelschaft nicht zu kurz wäre.  Die passt vllt in jetzige oder zukünftige Zwergenräden 

Nur was soll ich jetzt nehmen, ne Lyrik, ne Fox 36 oder gleich richtig ... ne Doppelbrücke ... ne die sicher nicht, das wäre Perlen vor die Säu geschmissen, bei nem ausgewiesenen Downhiller wie mir  Öhm, ja was jetzt  Als Lefty-Jünger habe ich ja mal null Ahnung von den Normalo-Gabeln ...


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Juli 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> So, nachdem ich jetzt doch ein paar Tage zu Hause bin nach meinem Abflug, habe ich mir mal den French Style und Canadian Style angeguckt. Es gibt noch einiges zu tun für mich. Wo kriege ich jetzt die Zeit her um das zu üben.



Gute Besserung erst mal. Je mehr Du solche Sachen fährst, desto besser wird es. Da gibt es übrigens so einige die auf dem Bogenschützentrail ihre besonderen Erfahrungen machten. Viele 
Wiederholungen fahren oder wirklich mal ein Fahrtechniktraining machen kann helfen.  

@Daniel: falls Du mal Zeit und Lust verspürt ...


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juli 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass in das Gemini ein 1,5" Gabelschaft passt. Da gibt es im Bikemarkt immer so Schätzchen von Manitou mit 1,5 er Gabelschaft mit 170 und 180 mm Federweg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (29. Juli 2015)

Auch mit "M": Ich bin ja Marzocchi Anhänger (ausser Jahrgang 08/09), die 66 spricht super an und ist super günstig und bügelt kräftig was weg.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2015)

... OK, ganz so planlos bin ich dann doch nicht (mehr), hatte ja den ganzen Tag Zeit zu lesen 

... aaalso mit M habe ich schon genug, zum Beispiel eine Manitou Sherman Brakout Plus mit 170mm und SPV. Wer erinnert sich noch an SPV, die erste Plattformdämpfung, die alles konnte nur nicht funktinieren  Also alles auseinander gerissen, Löcher gebohrt, gesägt und gefeilt und siehe da, sie bewegt sich doch  Und nicht mal schlecht.











Und dann kam Mazocchi Bomber 55 ATA-irgendwas, 165mm, zwar luftgefedert aber so schwer wie die Sherman mit 2,5kg  Die ist bis heute im Gemini und ist so ein Jahrgang, den Jazzist schon richtig in klammern gesetzt hat = keine Italien Produktion mehr, sondern fertigen lassen bei Santour, quasi gelabelte Santours = mehr Defekt als alles andere. Naja, die Italiener sind ja jetzt endgültig Geschichte.





Und heute für eine RS Lyrik RC2DH SoloAir aus'm Bikemarkt entschieden und schon handelseinig, kleines Geld (<200) für bezahlt, nach Optik 2012/13 Modell. frisch gewartet, paar Kratzer, auch auf'm Standrohr. Was aber wurscht is, weil nicht überstehend und somit unbedenklich. Über SoloAir (kenn ich übrigens durch meine Leftys (is genial und haben die auch)) schon schlau gemacht. Über die Einheit wird der Federweg definiert. Gibt für kleines Geld (11,--)das Endteil einzeln in 160, 170, 180ziger Ausführung. Klar das ich mir die 180ziger Version noch gönnen werde. Wenn die Lyrik schon 180 kann, soll sie gefälligst auch ...


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juli 2015)

Naja ich hab so die eine oder andere Manitou im Einsatz 1. die Manitou Minute Absolut IT im Bike von Limited Edition funzt seit 2009 sehr gut. 
2. Die Manitou Nixon auch mit der IT Absenkung funzt auch sehr gut. 3. die Manitou Mattoc, die jetzt auch schon einige tausend Tiefenmeter drauf hat und auch sehr gut funzt. So SPV Zeug hat nur der 190er Swinger am San Andreas, aber der funzt auch gut. Die bekommen hin und wieder mal einen Service und dann funzen die Teile.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auch nix gegen Manitou, habe meine Sherman auch noch im Keller liegen. Meine erste Wahl wäre auch die Mattoc gewesen. 1900irgendwas gramm bei 170mm wäre schon geil gewesen. Aber hilft alles nix, wenn der Schaft zu kurz ist. Und die Dinger tauchen gebraucht einfach zu wenig, bis gar nicht auf  Habe fast schon ein Jahr das im Auge, wenn Du an unsere Gespräche am Gardasee letzten September denkst  Ebenfalls mit erste Wahl wäre ne Pike gewesen, auch nur 1900irgendwas Gewicht, aber "nur" 160mm brauchts im Gemini dann auch nicht. Was neues kaufen = no way, dafür steht das Gemini einfach zu viel!

Also was tun: alle Doppelbrücken = Schwachsinn, Die anderen Mazocchis, Santour, Fox 36 in 180ziger Ausführung sind alle bleischwer, da kann ichs gleich bei dehnen belassen, die ich eh schon habe. Die Fox 34 oder 36 in 160ziger Ausführung bringt zwar vom Gewicht was, aber vom Federweg gilt gleiches wie für die Pike. Tja, da schrumpft die riesige Auswahl an "Normale-Gabeln" fürn Einsatz im Gemini doch gut zusammen.

Fazit: RS Lyrik SoloAir = für viele Forenuser eine der oder die beste Gabel ihrer Gattung, gebraucht günstig, immerhin mal 300g leichter als meine Jetzigen, sogar 180 durch kleine Bauteiländerung möglich.

Dann warte ich jetzt mal und lass mich überraschen was da auf mich zukommt ...


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Juli 2015)

... ok, natürlich noch nich da, aber mit 180 ist dann doc nicht sooo einfach. Dafür ist sie zu neu  dafür bräuchts ein altes lyrik oder Domain tauchrohr bis 2010. Na gut, dann bleibt halt bei 170, passt exakt zum Heck und ich muss egal nix machen, ausser in rahmen stecken.

Dafür stellt sich schon die nächste frage. Was mach ich mim antrieb ... im Moment ist 2x8 XT drauf. Hätte ja hier noch 9fach xtr und xtr dualcontrol rumliegen. Oder das 1x10 gedöhns im xx1-style liegt ja auch rum. Das wäre eigentlich wie für gemacht ...


----------



## jazzist (31. Juli 2015)

Hat jemand morgen Lust auf ne Tour? Bin in jede Richtung dabei, Spessart, Nordtaunus, Südtaunus, naher Odenwald,....


----------



## Speedskater (31. Juli 2015)

An der Rennfeile habe ich auch 2x8 mit 38/22 vorne und 11-32 hinten.

Ich bin eher für Sonntag.


----------



## jazzist (31. Juli 2015)

Samstag früh, also morgen, fahre ich von mir aus (Südwesten von Frankfurt) Richtung Eppstein und erkunde die lokalen Trails.

Wer mit will, melde sich bitte noch heute 

Sonntag muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Juli 2015)

Morgen ab Blankenbach 06:30 Uhr geht es auf den Kreuzberg. Melde Dich bei Interesse.

Sonntag nur Biergarten-Tour mit Frühschoppen.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Juli 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonntag nur Biergarten-Tour mit Frühschoppen.


Mit Rad? Nach Aschaffenburg?

Könnt ich mir zum Wiedereinstieg nach 5 Wochen radabstinenz gut vorstellen. Sollte ich eigentlich packen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (31. Juli 2015)

6:30 Uhr morgens? Kreuzberg/Rhön? mit dem Rennrad? 160km hin und zurück?


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Juli 2015)

Ja in die Rhön. Die Gruppe fährt nur mit dem MTB  hin und dann von Gersfeld mit der Bahn zurück. 

Ja Frühschoppen in AB. Fähre mit dem Rad über den HK.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Juli 2015)

Für die die Tour auf den Kreuzberg ist Treffpunkt in Blankenbach, Korbmacherstr.1, Landgasthof Behl. 06:30 Uhr.


----------



## jazzist (31. Juli 2015)

Hört sich spannend an, wahrscheinlich werde ich aber nicht früh genug aus dem Bett kommen. Falls doch, wäre ich auf jeden Fall pünktlich da.


----------



## jazzist (1. August 2015)

bin im Anflug...


----------



## Erdi01 (1. August 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Ja Frühschoppen in AB. Fähre mit dem Rad über den HK.


Hk is für mich natürlich nix. Und wo kommst du wieder runter? Wo könnte man sich ggfl. Treffen?


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2015)

Wer fährt Morgen eine Taunus-Runde mit?


----------



## mishis (1. August 2015)

Ich bin bei einer Taunusrunde mit dabei.
Wann willste den starten?


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2015)

Ich habe an meiner Rennfeile rumgebastelt und muss die mal testen. Hast du vielleicht noch eine 31,8er Sattelklemme mit Schnellspanner rumliegen, die du mir leihen kannst??

Falls sonst keiner mitfährt, würde ich um 10:00 Uhr mit dem Radel starten und wäre dann kurz nach 11:30 an der Eisenbahn Brücke. N50° 15,64 O8° 39,54


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (1. August 2015)

Ja eine Sattelklemme habe ich für dich.
Dann schauen wir, ob sich noch einer meldet, ansonsten bis 11:30 Uhr an der Brücke.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. August 2015)

Werde nach 100 Km und 2000 HM erst mal ausschlafen und dann entscheiden wie es weiter geht. 


Werden vermutlich gegen 12:00 Uhr in AB sein, wie auch immer.


----------



## jazzist (2. August 2015)

Würde mich im Taunus anschliessen. Treffpunkt?


----------



## mishis (2. August 2015)

Kurz nach 1100 bei mir?


----------



## jazzist (2. August 2015)

passt.
P.S. wenn wir rechtzeitig zurück sind, können wir unsere starken XC Fahrerinnen (5pm) und Fahrer (8pm) noch bei der Live-Übertragung des World Cups in Canada anfeuern


----------



## Speedskater (2. August 2015)

ups, wenn ich um 10:00 Uhr starte bin ich natürlich schon um kurz nach 10:30 Uhr an der Brücke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (2. August 2015)

Also, wenn das so ist. Dann kurz nach 10 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## jazzist (2. August 2015)

ok, um 10


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Dafür stellt sich schon die nächste frage. Was mach ich mim antrieb ... im Moment ist 2x8 XT drauf. Hätte ja hier noch 9fach xtr und xtr dualcontrol rumliegen. Oder das 1x10 gedöhns im xx1-style liegt ja auch rum. Das wäre eigentlich wie für gemacht ...


 
Mal was Vernünftiges...Speedhub?

Äh, wieviel Federweg hat denn die Sherman und brauchst du sie noch? Suche was mit 160 mm und 1/1/8 Schaft. Die Sau liegt zwar gerade in Einzelteilen da und eigentlich wollte ich die restlichen Brocken verticken, da sich Onkel Jürgen nicht meldet wg. der Adapter für nen Skibob, aber wenn er sich doch noch die nächsten Tage meldet...


----------



## Speedskater (7. August 2015)

Die Sherman dürfte 170 mm und 1,5er Schaft haben und daher nicht in die Sau passen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Äh, wieviel Federweg hat denn die Sherman und brauchst du sie noch? Suche was mit 160 mm und 1/1/8 Schaft.



Armin hat recht, 170mm und 1.5" und Stahlfeder ... bei Deiner Gewichtsklasse würde die sich gar nicht bewegen  Habe aber noch noch die Bomber 55 übrig. 165mm Luftfederung, 1 1/8", kein Leichtgewicht. Könnteste ja erstmal reinstecken und schauen was sie tut. Bei mir liegt die dann eh nur rum. Meine Lyrik ist gekommen, ein Grund mehr mein Gemini tatsächlich mal wieder in die Hand zu nehmen.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2015)

Was steht am Wochenende an?


----------



## jazzist (8. August 2015)

Neustadt adW. 50 km flowige Trails mit guter Verpflegung. Irgendjemand stoppt auch noch unbedeutenderweise die Zeit.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2015)

Hatt ich und Nic in Erwägung gezogen, nur der Zeitaufwand ist mir morgen zu groß.

Werde morgen die Flowtrails um den Franzosenkopf abreiten. Weil es heiß werden soll und ich nachmittags verplant bin starten wir um 09:00 Uhr bis ca. Ende 14-15 Uhr. Glaube das waren beim letzten mal 90 Km und 1200 HM.

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2015)

ok, um 9:00 uhr unter der Brücke.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. August 2015)

Sind um 09:05 Uhr unter der Brücke. Ich zeig Dir dann die etwas härteren Trails zusätzlich.  Also black Beauty wäre dafür richtig. Die Flowtrails sind auch für das blaue oder orangene gut fahrbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2015)

Die Gelenkschmerzen von Black Beauty sind beseitigt, ich denke ich werde mal mit Black Beauty mitradeln.


----------



## jazzist (12. August 2015)

Kennt jemand den Balduinstein(trail)???
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.101072.html
Wer hätte am Samstag Lust auf ne Erkundungstour?


----------



## huluwu (12. August 2015)

Hi.

Ich bin Sa in Frankfurt und würde gern eine traillastige MTB Runde fahren. Allerdings fehlt mit die Ortskenntnis. Wer würde mich auf eine Runde mitnehmen? Je mehr Abfahrten, umso besser. Kondition und Fahrtechnik sehr gut.

Nachricht gern auch per Whatsapp 017620817866
Grüße

Benjamin


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2015)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Armin hat recht, 170mm und 1.5" und Stahlfeder ... bei Deiner Gewichtsklasse würde die sich gar nicht bewegen  Habe aber noch noch die Bomber 55 übrig. 165mm Luftfederung, 1 1/8", kein Leichtgewicht. Könnteste ja erstmal reinstecken und schauen was sie tut. Bei mir liegt die dann eh nur rum. Meine Lyrik ist gekommen, ein Grund mehr mein Gemini tatsächlich mal wieder in die Hand zu nehmen.


 
Bomber klingt an und für sich nicht schlecht. 1 1/8" passt, nur die 165 mm Federweg sind etwas zu viel. Hatte nach Angabe von Onkel Jürgen durch Unterlegen des Vorderrades mal getestet was maximal möglich ist und 160 mm ist das Limit. Danach kippt die Fuhre beim Einlenken ab. Hatte Onkel Jürgen auch schon so prophezeit aufgrund der Rahmengröße bzw. Geometrie. Grummel....


----------



## Erdi01 (15. August 2015)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Bomber klingt an und für sich nicht schlecht. 1 1/8" passt, nur die 165 mm Federweg sind etwas zu viel. Hatte nach Angabe von Onkel Jürgen durch Unterlegen des Vorderrades mal getestet was maximal möglich ist und 160 mm ist das Limit. Danach kippt die Fuhre beim Einlenken ab. Hatte Onkel Jürgen auch schon so prophezeit aufgrund der Rahmengröße bzw. Geometrie. Grummel....


... kannst ja trotzdem erstmal reinstecken und auch nicht vergessen, so ne Gabel wird mit 30-35% sag gefahren. Also bei richtiger Einstellung kippt da nach dem Aufsitzen nix mehr 

Aber viel wichtiger für's erste. Ich wünsch Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei Deiner EPU. Hoffentlich haben se dann die richtige Stelle und wir sehen uns in 14 Tagen dann weiter südlich. Freu mich


----------



## Speedskater (15. August 2015)

Was steht Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Decster (15. August 2015)

Würde gern mal ne Runde mit drehn, nur bin ich noch etwas angeschlagen was die Ausdauer angeht, da ich lange Flach lag. Denn mein neues Bike muss auch mal an die luft^^


----------



## Speedskater (15. August 2015)

Da das Wetter ja Morgen nicht so der Brüller sein soll, habe ich heute schon mal die neue Schaltung an der Rennfeile getestet.
Ich wollte hinten eine neue 8-fach Kassette drauf machen mit 11-32 damit ich bissel besser den Hügel rauf komme. 8-fach Kasssetten mit Alu-spider gibts keine mehr, mit den billig Teilen macht man sich den Freilaufkörper kaputt. Und wenn man so ein tolles Type 2 Schaltwerk haben möchte, muss man die ganze Schaltung austauschen und auf 10-Fach umstellen , weil nix mehr kompatibel zu dem alten Kram ist.
Auch mit dem Type 2 Schaltwerk klappert die Kette  und jetzt muss ich erst mal alles nachjustieren, weil die Kette am Umwerfer schleift.
-> Ich habe es schon immer gewusst Kettenschaltung ist EDELSCHROTT, es geht nix über ein Getriebe-Bike. Ein Effigear fehlt noch in meiner Sammlung.
Das einzig positive 57 km mit 1100 hm mit einer durchschnittlichen Geschindigkeit von 17,5 km/h, V max 61,8 km/h und auf dem Limes Trail habe ich so eine Gruppe Biker (m/w) überholt.

Jetzt muss ich die Strecke noch mal mit Black Beauty abreiten, damit ich einen Vergleich habe.
Decster, da kannst Du mitkommen, Black Beauty ist nur berab schnell.


----------



## jazzist (21. August 2015)

Hat morgen jemand morgen früh Lust, ein paar (zumindest für mich) neue Trails im Taunus zu fahren? Für Förster, die einfach nur Bussgelder absahnen wollen: Sind natürlich alle mit Spitzhacke illegal durchs Naturschutzgebiet geschlagen, wie alle Wege, die böse Mountainbiker fahren. Für normale Menschen: Sind ganz normale Wanderwege in unkritischen Gebieten, aber dennoch sehr schön ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Decster (21. August 2015)

suche noch was für Morgen wann willst los?


----------



## jazzist (22. August 2015)

Schönen guten Morgen! Freut mich!
Passt 9:30 Uhr am Gasthof Rotes Kreuz (direkt an der Kreuzung vor dem Restaurant)?


----------



## Decster (22. August 2015)

9:30 wird wohl nix werde ich wohl nicht schaffen


----------



## Speedskater (22. August 2015)

Ralf und Ich starten heute um 14:00 uhr bei mir (Karben) Richtung Feldberg. Werden 57 km und 1100 hm.
Wenn Du mit fahren willst einfach melden.


----------



## Decster (22. August 2015)

ok wo genau würde es los gehn?


----------



## Bikeholic (26. August 2015)

Sind gut angekommen und haben ein Traumwetter. Werde morgen dann mal meine erste Bewegungseinheit machen. Übrigens es gibt wieder viele Katzies die sich einen deutschen Pass wünschen. Die mauzen wie verrückt und scheinen zu wissen das Rettung naht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. August 2015)

Es werden keine Ausreiseanträge mehr genehmigt.
Ich werde um 11:00 Uhr auch in Richtung Süden aufbrechen.


----------



## mishis (15. September 2015)

Ich bin ja schon 1 1/2 Wochen aus dem Süden zurück.
Wahnsinn wie schnell die Zeit vergeht, wenn man arbeiten muß.
Wir hatten einen schönen Urlaub.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2015)

Wir auch. Trailfotos habe ich nicht, da ich gesundheitsbedingt nur mal kurz mit meinem neuen, alten ehemals Hardtail, jetzt Starrbike, auf nem Trail war und ansonsten Rehamäßig eher in der Ebene rumgegurkt bin. Aber S1 geht schon damit. Stolperbiken halt. S2 sollte stolperbikemäßig auch noch gehen, aber dann muss die alte Sattelklemme wieder drauf zum Sattel absenken.

Aber schee war es trotzdem.
Wo ist das?





Gestern und vorgestern noch ein paar Feinheiten am neuen/alten Steppi erledigt und wegen der kommenden Schmuddelwettersaison noch ein paar Dreckfänger zurechtgeschnitzt, da sie in Originalgröße leider nicht passten:



 
Der Winterlaufradsatz aus dem Helius passt auch rein, jetzt kann es Frost geben.


----------



## Decster (18. September 2015)

Was geplant am Wochenende?


----------



## Speedskater (18. September 2015)

Am Wochenende fahre ich von meinem 3 wöchigen Hardcore Bikeurlaub in den Alpen nachhaus.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (25. September 2015)

Ok, dagen kann Taunus oder Spessert nicht anstinken.


















Was steht am Sonntag auf dem Programm?


----------



## jazzist (25. September 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ok, dagen kann Taunus oder Spessert nicht anstinken.


Hmm, dann muss das wohl dieser Odenwald sein wo wir schon immer mal hin wollten. Beeindruckend.

Sonntag bin ich leider auf'm Dünsberg knapp nördlich vom Taunus. Werde berichten wie die Luft dort ist.


----------



## EA-Tec (28. September 2015)

Ist jemand aus Dreieich/Umgebung hier, fuer den Bergauf fahren nur Mittel zum Zweck ist? Bin zeitlich ziemlich flexibel, und moechte vormittags wieder oefter gen Taunus, u.U. auch mal die neu angelegte Strecke vom Gipfel ausprobieren.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Oktober 2015)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?

Ich habe mir einen Herrenhandtasche gekauft, wie findet ihr die?


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Herrentasche der Herr. 

Werde glaube ich mal Richtung HK aufbrechen und sehen was dabei heraus kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Oktober 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
> 
> Ich habe mir einen Herrenhandtasche gekauft, wie findet ihr die?


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2015)

Was steht denn am WE auf dem Programm?


----------



## jazzist (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich hätte Lust auf ne lange technisch anspruchsvolle Tour, gerne auch im Spessart oder Odenwald, falls jemand da was kennt und fahren will bitte melden


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2015)

und wenn man das noch mit durch das Gehölz hopsen und Pilze einpacken verbinden kann wäre noch besser.


----------



## driv0r (9. Oktober 2015)

Ingo und ich hatten überlegt es am Sonntag von Hanau aus anzugehen. Entweder zum Hahnenkamm oder zur Mö1.
Zur Mö1 sind es ca. 35 - 40 km Anfahrt. Wahrscheinlich eher unspektakulär und flach. Dafür soll Die Mö1 wat jutes sein. 

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/moemlingen-moe1


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> Ingo und ich hatten überlegt es am Sonntag von Hanau aus anzugehen. Entweder zum Hahnenkamm oder zur Mö1.
> Zur Mö1 sind es ca. 35 - 40 km Anfahrt. Wahrscheinlich eher unspektakulär und flach. Dafür soll Die Mö1 wat jutes sein.
> 
> http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/moemlingen-moe1



Ja beides ist bei schönem Wetter ganz nett. Mö1 (flowtraillastig und 800Hm) von HU aus 120Km am HK mit den meisten Trails aneinandergereit ca.75 Km und 1400 Hm.

Lars wir können gerne beim Ursprungsplan bleiben. Alternativen wären jedoch diese.

Was ich allerdings noch im Kopf habe wäre das

ANFAHRT MIT DEM AUTO 35 KM (TECHNISCHE TRAILS)

http://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/index.php/rundstrecken/miltenberg-mil1

oder das

ABFAHRT MIT DER BAHN 09:00 UHR ab Hanau (ca. 120 Km) RÜCKFAHRT PER RAD

http://www.bikewald.com/Pfad-Tour-0-0-0-42-47-1.htm


Lasst Euch mal darüber aus!


----------



## driv0r (10. Oktober 2015)

Moin,

die zwi Sachen hören sich auch nicht schlecht an.
Mil1 dann zwei mal fahren? Wobei ich hier nicht weiß ob mir das technisch zu anspruchsvoll ist. 
Bikepark Spessart hört sich auf jeden fall auch interessant an.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> und wenn man das noch mit durch das Gehölz hopsen und Pilze einpacken verbinden kann wäre noch besser.


Das mit den Pil(s)en  sollten wir auch hinbekommen!


----------



## Speedskater (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde Morgen mit Barbara im Taunus Pilze suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jazzist (10. Oktober 2015)

Miltenberg sieht eigentlich echt cool aus, wäre mein Favorit. Ich würde direkt von Frankfurt anreisen. Wenn wir uns früh treffen, könnten wir auch Miltenberg fahren und danach Mömlingen anschliessen


----------



## driv0r (10. Oktober 2015)

Also der Plan steht jetzt. Wir werden nur die Mil1 fahren. Treffpunkt ist um 11 Uhr hier: Gaststätte Schützenhaus, Obere Walldürner Straße 82, 63897 Miltenberg
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q...e+82,+63897+Miltenberg&rflfq=1&rlha=0&tbm=lcl

Gruß Lars


----------



## jazzist (10. Oktober 2015)

Bin dort


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde Morgen mit Barbara im Taunus Pilze suchen.


Beweisfotos von der erfolgreichen Pilzjagt bitte!   


@Volker: 11:00 Uhr Mi1 wie sieht es aus?


----------



## jazzist (10. Oktober 2015)

@Speedskater  Suchst Du Pil5e für Deine Herrenhandtasche?


----------



## mishis (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß im Spessart. Und ich werde das nächste mal auch wieder von der Partie sein. Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Volker: 11:00 Uhr Mi1 wie sieht es aus?



Ich werde später an der Wiesbütt im Spessart sein, allerdings ohne Rad. Viel Spass Euch.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2015)

Wir haben heute eine Wanderung durch den Taunus gemacht und dabei ein paar Pilze gefunden.
Den haben wir stehen lassen.



Unsere Beute






Später gab es die Pilze mit Vinschgauer Speckknödel


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Oktober 2015)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur erfolgreichen Pilzjagd. 

Bei uns standen sehr schöne Trails auf dem Programm. War wieder ein super Tag.  

@Erdi01: bei dem Wetter radabstinent?


----------



## Speedskater (17. Oktober 2015)

was steht morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Oktober 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> was steht morgen auf dem Programm?


Ab 10:00 Uhr ein wenig Richtung Spessart radeln.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Oktober 2015)

War dann doch radabstinent. Nächstes Wochenende möchte ich, Wetter vorausgesetzt, wieder in den Sattel steigen. Vielleicht klappt es ja mal wieder in größerer Runde. 

Schöne Woche.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Oktober 2015)

Was steht am Wochenende auf dem Programm?


----------



## driv0r (29. Oktober 2015)

Moin Jungens,

am Wochenende soll es bestes Wetter geben. Wer mag radeln?
Ich kann am Sonntag. Meine Vorschläge wären Rund um den Hahnenkamm oder Mö1.
Wer hält dagegen oder geht mit?


----------



## jazzist (29. Oktober 2015)

Hört sich gut an. Odw war schon letztes Mal gut, ich würde halt davor noch gerne ne andere Strecke fahren, z.B. bb1 und  würde dementsprechend früh los fahren.


----------



## driv0r (29. Oktober 2015)

Verrückter Kerl. Also so wie beim letzten mal. 
Lass mal gucken wer sich noch anschließt.
Können ja erst gegen 12 Uhr die Mö1 angehen. Dann kannst du ne Stunde länger schlafen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (29. Oktober 2015)

Super, dann bin ich bei zwei Strecken mit dabei.
Ab 7 Uhr wird es hell, also kann man ohne schwere Beleuchtung radeln.


----------



## jazzist (29. Oktober 2015)

Top


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> Können ja erst gegen 12 Uhr die Mö1 angehen. Dann kannst du ne Stunde länger schlafen.



Sonntag 12 Uhr in Mömlingen, am offizellen Start der Mö1 wäre ich dabei.

@ Lupoooo


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2015)

Radelt jemand ggf. von Dietzenbach oder HU aus hin?


----------



## driv0r (30. Oktober 2015)

Du stellst fragen. Ich bin schon seit über einer Woche nicht mehr gefahren.
Aber wenn wir ganz langsam fahren könnte man drüber nachdenken.


----------



## driv0r (31. Oktober 2015)

Also 12 Uhr morgen am Startpunkt der Mö1 steht auf jeden Fall.


----------



## jazzist (31. Oktober 2015)

Ja, die frühe Runde auch.  bb1 um 8 oder obb1 um 7, was meinst Du mishis?


----------



## mishis (31. Oktober 2015)

Bb1 würde ich sagen gegen 7.30 Uhr. Wo treffen wir uns? Fahren wir zusammen, das heißt ich würde dich abholen, oder treffen wir uns am Start Mö1, oder oder.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich werde um 10:00 Uhr mit Herrn Bikeholic in Hanau starten und bin dann um 12:00 Uhr am Start Mö1.
Und da war es wieder mein Luxusproblem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (31. Oktober 2015)

Blau würde passen. Wenn Du es Dir etwas härter geben möchtest das Schwarze.


----------



## jazzist (31. Oktober 2015)

Das kurze Schwarze passt doch immer


----------



## mishis (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich mag ja orange, aber das glaub ich macht bei der Tour nicht soviel Spaß, wie blau.


----------



## driv0r (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke auch blau sollte passen, meine aber nicht deine Herrenhandtasche.


----------



## Speedskater (31. Oktober 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Blau würde passen. Wenn Du es Dir etwas härter geben möchtest das Schwarze.



Das kleine Schwarze, das harte Schwarze oder das große Schwarze?
Der blaue Eingelenker oder das blaue VPP?
Oder habt ihr kein Spass, wenn ich mit dem Orangen fahre?


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Oktober 2015)

Das kleine orangene nur mit einem Luftdruck von einem Bar. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Radelt jemand ggf. von Dietzenbach oder HU aus hin?


Weder noch ... habe gerade spontan Entschieden heute nachmittag meine Renner-Season zu beenden.


----------



## driv0r (2. November 2015)

@Erdi01 Schade. War echt schön gestern im farbenfrohen Wald. Nur die Anreise von Hanau aus und die eine Stunde im Dunklen zurück hätte nicht unbedingt sein müssen. Das ist dann wohl eher eine Tour für den Sommer.


----------



## mishis (2. November 2015)

Ja das war ein echt cooler Herbsttag, mit sehr schönen MTB Touren. Streckenmäßig war die Mö1 cool, aber landschaftlich hatte die Bb1 die Nase vorne.

  
Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (3. November 2015)

Habe auch um mich selbst zu motivieren ein Winterpokalteam aufgemacht. Wer also mitmachen möchte, trägt sich einfach ein und macht mit.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team/560


----------



## driv0r (4. November 2015)

And the winner is Armin.
Ich geb auf.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. November 2015)

driv0r schrieb:


> And the winner is Armin.
> Ich geb auf.


Der schafft auch mit für die Teamwertung.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. November 2015)

Jemand Interesse am Sonntag Regionalpark Süd zu fahren? ...  nach Mainz Hochheim zu fahren. Mal kurz über den Hochheimer Markt und am Main zurück.


----------



## Decster (7. November 2015)

wo genau soll die Tour lang gehn?


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2015)

Die Regionalpark Süd Route. Kannst sie Dir online ansehen.


----------



## Decster (7. November 2015)

Hast du nen Link habe unter der Regionalpark Seite nix mit dem Namen gefunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2015)

Decster schrieb:


> Hast du nen Link habe unter der Regionalpark Seite nix mit dem Namen gefunden



http://www.regionalpark-rheinmain.de/de/karten/routing/


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2015)

Wann wolltest du starten?
Wie lange ist die Strecke?
Reicht ein Gang?


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2015)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wann wolltest du starten?
> Wie lange ist die Strecke?
> Reicht ein Gang?


Wollte diesmal halt wirklich vor einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück sein. Hochheimer Markt nur wenn die Zeit ausreicht. Auch wenn ich diesmal vorsichtshalber Licht mitnehmen werde. Bis Mainz sind es glaube ich 90 Km und dann am Main zurück. Du könntest allerdings auch die Nidda zurückrollen und an Niddamündung oder Ffm-Stadtmitte rüber zur Nidda und zurück nach Karben rollen. Mit Deiner Kondition sollte Dir vermutlich auch ein halber Gang reichen.  Falls wir zu spät in der Zeit werden würde ich ggf. in die S-Bahn steigen und damit einen Teil oder den Rest der Strecke zurückfahren. So der Plan. Startzeit je früher je besser. Wird ja schon um 17:00 Uhr dunkel. Bin allerdings noch am überlegen ob das überhaupt zu dieser Jahreszeit darstellbar ist oder lieber anders disponiert werden sollte. Was denkst Du?

@Erdi: Du bist die Strecke doch schon mal abgerollt. Was denkst Du / zu weit oder machbar?


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2015)

Ich fahre morgen von Karben um ca. 9:20 Uhr zur Staustufe nach Maintal wo wir uns auf der Süd-Seite um ca. 10:15 Uhr treffen und radeln am Main entlang nach Hochheim. Zurück geht es erst am Main und dann an der Nidda entlang nach Karben. Ingo wird in Bad Vilbel Richtung Hanau abbiegen.


----------



## Decster (7. November 2015)

Ich würde im Frankfurter Raum irgendwo dazustoßen wolln was wäre da ein geeigneter Punkt und welche Zeit ca. komme aus Dreieich hoch


----------



## Erdi01 (7. November 2015)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @Erdi: Du bist die Strecke doch schon mal abgerollt. Was denkst Du / zu weit oder machbar?


Wie ich lese habe ihr das Unterfangen schon abgeblasen ...

So wie Du's geplant hattest kommst Du auf 120-130KM. Bei nem Schnitt von 20KM/h also gute 6 Std. Fahrzeit plus Pause. Also schon machbar, nur ohne Licht um die Jahreszeit natürlich nicht. Licht hat man um die Jahreszeit aber sowieso im Rucksack dabei.

Viel Spaß morgen, was immer Ihr auch macht. Ich kann nicht, muss Vormittag Koffer packen und mich nachmittags in nen Flieger setzen 

Deswegen war ich heute schon 3 Std. bei 19 Grad in kurzen Klamotten unterwegs. Schon irgenwie abartig. Gab's aber vor Jahren schon mal. Kann mich an Indian Summer mit Andreas im Odenwald erinnern, auch um die Zeit, auch in Kurz, auch abartig.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. November 2015)

Decster schrieb:


> Ich würde im Frankfurter Raum irgendwo dazustoßen wolln was wäre da ein geeigneter Punkt und welche Zeit ca. komme aus Dreieich hoch


ca. 10:40 Uhr eiserne Steg südliche Mainseite.


----------



## Decster (8. November 2015)

Passt bin dabei


----------



## mishis (14. November 2015)

Wie sieht es morgen bei euch aus? Hat jemand Lust mal wieder eine Runde durch den Taunus zu radeln?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. November 2015)

Ich bin Morgen im Basel zum Radeln verabredet.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. November 2015)

Morgen klappt bei mir maximal eine kleine Runde. Damit scheidet Taunus aus.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. November 2015)

@Speesskater: wie war denn der Ritt auf dem Franzosenbock?


----------



## Speedskater (17. November 2015)

Die Schraddel ist garnicht so schlecht.  Der Zahnriemen ist halt cool, kein Geklapper, kein Schmierschmutz, und längere Lebensdauer. Die Indexierung der Schaltung ist im Schaltgriff, das ist bissel doof. Die Schaltung muss halt richtig eingestellt sein, sonst gibt das Getriebe merkwürdige Geräusche von sich.
Bei Rohloff und Pinion, kann man immer noch fahren, wenn ein Schaltzug gerissen ist, wird da schon nicht mehr so einfach.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2015)

Tja, dann doch ION-GPI von Kalle. Haste Pinion, Zahnriemen und 160 mm Federweg vo/hi.
Wenn die Medici mich diese Woche gut hinbekommen, ich von Kalle ne Anfertigung in Kindergröße kriege, dann werde ich nächstes Jahr viel Geld ausgeben.....


----------



## Bikeholic (25. November 2015)

Sonntag ist in Steinheim Weihnachtsmarkt! 

Falls wir dort eine keinen Bikertreff machen oder ggf. vorab eine kleine Runde drehen wollen sagt bitte bei Interesse bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (5. Dezember 2015)

Wer morgen Lust auf Rodgaurundweg hat, Abfahrt 11h bei mir.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Dezember 2015)

Gibts da auch einen Weihnachtsmarkt, wo es lecker Glühwein gibt?


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Dezember 2015)

Vermutlich nicht. Wird eine 2-3 Stunden-Runde und ich möchte um 14 Uhr wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Decster (7. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

ich wollte mal Fragen ob mir jemand beim Einbau von ner Kettenführung helfen kann. Habe leider kein Werkzeug für die Arbeiten geschweige denn den Platz für die Arbeiten in der Wohnung. Montiert werden soll eine e.thirteen Kettenführung mit Innenlager Befestigung.

Grüße Decster


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Dezember 2015)

Samstag - Ausfahrt: 

Start 13:30 Uhr ab dem Parkplatz unter der B43a Nähe Druckhaus / Hanau Steinheim.

Der Plan: wir fahren zum Weihnachtsmarkt nach Ffm. Machen Pause am Goetheturm (Weihnachtsmarkt) dann noch mal in die Innenstadt und am Main zurück. 

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Dezember 2015)

@Decster: kann Dir da nicht helfen.


----------



## Decster (14. Dezember 2015)

Hat sich leider schon erledigt, da ich ein Pressfit Lager drin habe und kein BSA, hat sich dan eh erledigt mit Kettenführung


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Dezember 2015)

Hat Jemand am Sonntag Lust auf NFH? (ca. 60 Km & 800 Hm / Pause am NFH / 10:30 - 16:00 Uhr)

Samstag 13:30 Uhr geht es ja zum Weihnachtsmarkt. Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte, bitte zur besseren Übersicht kurz melden.


----------



## jazzist (19. Dezember 2015)

@Decster: Es gibt genügend Alternativen, wie zb.B. die Bionicon (oder deren Klone)  oder die Schaltwerke mit extra Reibung. Das reicht für uns Normalos dicke. Noch nicht mal im XC WC werden groß Kettenführungen genutzt, und die fahren ruppiger als 98% aller Taunus-Radler.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche allen schöne Weihnachten!

was steht denn die nächsten 3 Tage so auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (24. Dezember 2015)

Freitag: essen und feiern
Samstag: ausschlafen, essen, feiern
Sonntag: Kilo´s runter fahren? (das Wetter soll ja auch etwas besser werden und trockener. Mir langt es langsam jedes mal die Fangopackung abzuspülen.)


----------



## driv0r (24. Dezember 2015)

Ich wünsche auch allen frohe Weihnachten und schon mal einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Feiert und futtert schön, damit sich das radeln lohnt. 
Bis nächsts Jahr.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2015)

Ein schönes Fest und ordentlich Futter für Alle! Erhöht schon mal den Luftdruck in Gabel, Dämpfer und Reifen!


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2015)

Frohe Weihnachtenund immer schön futtern. Nur selbst essen macht dick. Wie ich aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß. ;-)

Ggf. wird es nach den Feiertagen etwas mit radeln. Allerdings habe ich auch den Kanal auf von jedem mal nach dem Radeln die Fangopackung abspülen zu müssen.


----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2015)

Da es heute regnet, werde ich am Samstag eine kurze Runden zum Feldberg mit schwerem Gerät drehen. Start um 11:30 Uhr in Karben


----------



## mishis (25. Dezember 2015)

Schade, ich kann erst Sonntag wieder und dann, wie die letzten Male mit dem Winterbike (26 Zoll, für mich der totale Rückschritt. )
Feiert noch schön, mit allem was dazu gehört.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Dezember 2015)

Samstag wird bei mir nichts. Ggf. klappt Sonntag. Da könnte ich das NFH anbieten. Falls Interesse besteht, bitte melden.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Dezember 2015)

Was steht Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## mishis (26. Dezember 2015)

Ich wollte nicht erst noch nach Hanau fahren, deshalb wollte ich einen heißen Kakao auf dem Feldberg trinken. Im Zuge einer 40-50 km Tour von Friedrichsdorf aus. Ich komme auch zum Beispiel an der Hohe Mark vorbei.
Gruß vom voll gefressenen Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. Dezember 2015)

Mischi, bin dabei, wann?


----------



## mishis (26. Dezember 2015)

Ist 10.30 Uhr Bahnbrücke Hochregallager, wenn du rüber radelst, OK?


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Dezember 2015)

Werde morgen von Hanau aus starten. ggf. Richtung Wetterau. Werde sonnige Wege fahren. Ca. 3-4 Stunden. 

Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Dezember 2015)

ist ok

Ingo komm einfach mit


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Dezember 2015)

Habe Halsschmerzen. Werde vermutlich nur eine kleine Runde, mit möglichst wenig Hm drehen. Wird demnächst schon mal wieder klappen.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten Rutsch  ins nächste Jahr! 

Für die nächsten Tage sieht die Wetterprognose leider weniger spannend aus. Deshalb werde ich ggf. nur spontan eine kleine Runde fahren.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2015)

Von mir auch einen Guten Rutsch! Aber nicht mit dem Bike.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2016)

Nun, schreiben wir das Jahr 2016. "Die Erschütterung der Macht". Sie wurde zuerst in Treisa vernommen und anschließend auch in Dietzenbach. Ich begab mich heute in die unendlichen Weiten des Raduniversums und siehe da ... die Macht hat den Binselberg nicht versetzt, sie hat ihn geklont, Tannenkopf genannt und ins Messeler Hügelland gebeamt .


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Januar 2016)

Aaahhh, Neujahrstour?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aaahhh, Neujahrstour?


Ja, oder besser "Antiregen-Tour". Die Sylvestertour war deswegen ausgefallen. Heute auch wieder trocken (von oben) unterwegs gewesen. Zu Hause dann Spiel zwischen Lefty und Rahmen festgestellt  Was ist da los, das gab's noch nie  OK, die SoloAir-Einheit befand sich schon in der "Auslösung", irgendwas innen schäppert seit ein paar Wochen und jetzt scheint sich Tauch von Standrohr zu lösen, bzw hat wohl Spiel gekommen. Oder ... ist doch was ganz anderes, noch habe ich keinen Plan und auch keine Lust mich drum zu kümmern. Weiterfahren geht damit aber auch nicht mehr  Ich aktiviere jetzt erstmal das Flash und dann sieht man weiter ...


----------



## Speedskater (3. Januar 2016)

Ich wünsche allen ein Frohes Neues Jahr.

Das Wetter der letzten 4 Tage hat mich nicht wirklich zum Radeln motiviert. Extrem couching ist geil.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2016)

Nee, isses nicht wenn man muss!


----------



## driv0r (7. Januar 2016)

Moin in die Runde.
In der whatsapp-Gruppe wurde gefragt ob jemand auf folgendes Event Bock hat.

http://bike-fourpeaks.de/news/

Für mich ist das nichts. Vielleicht aber für den einen oder anderen hier.

Gruß Lars


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> irgendwas innen schäppert seit ein paar Wochen und jetzt scheint sich Tauch von Standrohr zu lösen, bzw hat wohl Spiel gekommen.


Lefty ausgebaut, in Schraubstock gespannt und ... TATSACHE  ... Tauch und Standrohr lassen sich mit Kraft gegeneinander verdehen, d.h. mindestens eine der vier Nadellagerbahnen hat was abbekommen. Da darf sich im normal Fall 0,0 bewegen, egal wie man daran zerrt! Nun denn, verpackt und ab zur Reparatur ...

Und da die Finger eh schon eingesaut, gleich noch das Flash aktiviert. Ab sofort gibt's wieder Schläge auf's KreuX  WE kannst kommen ...


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Januar 2016)

... hmmm ... da ich zwangsweise jetzt mim Hardtail unterwegs bin, (Jekyll is auch out of order) könnt ich auch gleich mal ne lange Grundlagen Runde zum Bäcker nach Kingebersch fahren. Wer an sowas Interesse hat ist willkommen und kann sich ja melden.


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Januar 2016)

Jemand Lust bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter Sonntag flach zur Almhütte zu radeln? Start: 10:30 Uhr Licht mitnehmen kann vermutlich nichts schaden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2016)

Die Richtung stimmt ja, Almhütte kann ich mir auch vorstellen. Aber Samstag, Sonntag ist kein "hinreichend trockenes Wetter" gemeldet


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Januar 2016)

Samstag, ja warum nicht. Für mich nur ne Teilstrecke, ich würde dann in Seligenstadt oder so abdrehen und wieder ganz gemütlich am Main zurück fahren. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Januar 2016)

Magst Du morgen dann von mir aus starten und welche Uhrzeit wäre denn genehm?


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2016)

Ohje, fragst du das anett ... die sagt dann 8 Uhr oder so  also ich find deine 10.30 ganz angenehm ...


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Januar 2016)

10:30 Uhr unter der Brücke. Werde morgen früh nochmal die Wetterkarte studieren und meine nicht weichen wollende Erkältung befragen. Wenn ich mich bis 9:30 Uhr nicht gemeldet habe, bleibt es bei 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. Januar 2016)

ABSAGE für heute!!!!!

... belle (huste) heute morgen immer noch wie ein Schloßhund und werde alternativ den HK mit Erdi erlaufen. 11:00 Uhr starten wir bei mir.

Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Januar 2016)

Habe mein Laufpensum gerade hinter mich gebracht. Gehe jetzt auf die Couch.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Januar 2016)

Habe seit gestern morgen auch kratzen im hals. Von daher kommt die Variante mir jetzt auch ganz gelegen. Bis später ...


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Januar 2016)

Falls Sonntag jemand Lust hat mit auf die Almhütte zu fahren, bitte melden. Nur bei hinreichend gutem Wetter. Die strecke ist flach, Asphalt, ca. 95 KM / 150 HM. Start ab Steinheim 10:00 Uhr. Ende spätestens 16:00 Uhr. Mittagspause auf der Almhütte. 

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (14. Januar 2016)

Die Zufahrt in Seligenstadt / Fähre wäre um 10:40 Uhr.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Januar 2016)

Ich muss erstmal den Samstag abwarten. Momentan hat mich die "rotze" noch fest im Griff


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Januar 2016)

Ich denke an etwas "Hohe Straße" zwecks starten des Testballons.


----------



## driv0r (15. Januar 2016)

0° Grad sind mir leider ein bisschen zu wenig.
Ick bin nich dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2016)

Heute morgen gegen 5:30 ein kurzes Gewitter über Ffm, jetzt Schnee und Sonne. Hohe Straße könnte nett werden.

Mist, Müll runtergebracht und mich schon mal auf der Treppe warmgelaufen. Jetzt ist die Sonne weg.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2016)

Viel Spaß Jedem bei seiner Aktivität. Ich fühle mich nicht gesund genug für dieses "Winterwetter". Obwohl sogar mein Scalpel wieder einsatzbereit wäre, die Lefty ist repariert wieder da. War nur eine gebrochene Lagerlaufbahn, die dadurch verrutscht und zu erneuern war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (17. Januar 2016)

Ich wünsche euch allen auch einen schönen Wintertag, da mich der Räumdienst unserer Nachbarn um 6 Uhr geweckt hatte. Bin ich vom Feldberg schon zurück,es war traumhaft mit der Sonne, außer auf dem Gipfel, da war ich genau zum falschen Zeitpunkt oben.
.


----------



## jazzist (23. Januar 2016)

Ist morgen Morgen so ab 10:30 Uhr jemand für ne lockere Runde wellig (so mit Wald und etwas Steigung) zu haben?


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Februar 2016)

Schöne Grüße von der Almhütte (gestern)




 

 

 

 




Das zweite habe ich nur für Dich getrunken Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Februar 2016)

Verfressenes Pack!
Habe nur ne Reharunde gedreht. Hohe Straße bis Niederissigheim, runter und bis Mittelbuchen, dann wieder auf die Hohe Straße bis Bergen-Enkheim und zum Schluss die Schöne Aussicht runter. 39 km, 320 HM. Außer dem mittlerweile obligatorischen Blutdruckabfall im Anschluss mit Schwindel und Übelkeit und zwei Tagen Rhythmusstörungen nichts passiert. Also weiter testen.

War leider etwas diesig, aber die EZB kann man erkennen.


----------



## mishis (8. Februar 2016)

Ja der Samstag war ein super Tag zum radeln. Nachdem ich alleine in den Taunus startete draf Thorsten später noch dazu und wir machten eine Runde um den Feldberg.
Bei uns gab es Berliner mit Baileysfüllung auf etwa halben Weg in Glashütten.
Kurze Pause später in Schmitten um mal ein Bild zu machen.



Aber bei dem Wetter Bleib ich auch drinnen und fange mit einem neuen Projekt an:



Der Renner muss mal restauriert werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2016)

Alles Gute  zum Burzeltag Herr Speedskater!
Hat der Herr sich denn etwas Besonderes zu seinem Wiegenfest gegönnt?


----------



## Speedskater (11. Februar 2016)

Dank, leider ist das edle Titangeröhr nicht fertig geworden und Amy und ihre Kollegen machen diese Woche Urlaub. Ich denke Ende Februar, Anfang März ist dann mein Geburtstagsgeschenk da.

Hier schon mal eine Zeichnung von der Gabel:


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Februar 2016)

Happy Birthday zum Bruzeltag


----------



## driv0r (11. Februar 2016)

Allet Jute!


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dank, leider ist das edle Titangeröhr nicht fertig geworden und Amy und ihre Kollegen machen diese Woche Urlaub. Ich denke Ende Februar, Anfang März ist dann mein Geburtstagsgeschenk da.
> 
> Hier schon mal eine Zeichnung von der Gabel:


 
Sehr schön. Ich habe ja letztes Jahr so ein Titangabeldingends fertig erstanden. Tut im alten Steppi gute Dienste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Februar 2016)

@Speedskater, alles Gute noch nachträglich


----------



## mishis (25. Februar 2016)

Hi wie sieht es am Samstag aus? Das Wetter soll ja anständig werden. Wer hat Lust eine Runde zu drehen? Dachte so an Ca 40-50 km hügelig, mal sehen wieviel Schnee in den Höhenlagen liegt.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Februar 2016)

Wieviel Schnee liegt sieht man hier:
http://taunus.info/webcams/
Lust hätte ich schon bei dem Wetter, aber heute stehen ein paar andere Dinge auf dem Programm?
Morgen wäre ich dabei.


----------



## mishis (27. Februar 2016)

So nun bin ich zurück von meinen 51 km und 1500 Höhenmetern. Das Wetter ist echt super, die Sonne wärmt, während die eisigen Pedale die Kälte über die Cleats an den Fuß bringen. Ich hatte mit mehr Eis oben raus gerechnet,jedoch sehr gut fahrbar auf dem Schnee, welcher erst so ab Höhe Sandplacken ein Thema wird.



So nun soll es ja morgen nochmal schön werden.
Wie sieht es aus mit euch?
Ich gebe mal so in den Raum 11 Uhr Hohemark.
Falls nur Armin kommt, dann denke ich wir fahren vom Treffpunkt Öttinger los.


----------



## mishis (28. Februar 2016)

Heute war nicht ganz so viel Sonne, jedoch hatten wir zu zweit Spaß gehabt.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Februar 2016)

Nassgeschwitztes Unterhemd wechseln bei unter 0°C ist nix für Weicheier.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Februar 2016)

Mir war es bei meiner Rekonvaleszenstour am Sonntag über die Hohe Straße auch ohne Wäschewechsel frisch genug. Schei.... Gegenwind bis Niederissigheim, zum Glück dann heimwärts über Bruchköbel und Wilhelmsbad meistens Rückenwind. War fix und alle nach 2 Stunden Fahrzeit.


----------



## mishis (4. März 2016)

So hier gibt's mal aktuelle Bilder aus dem Taunus. Ich dachte mir ich teste  mal die neue Regenjacke und Hose und ab der Hälfte meiner Höhenmeter wurde aus dem Regentest auch ein Wintertest mit einer Eisschicht auf der Jacke.






Das war eine echte Winterpokaltour.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2016)

Brrr! Ich will warm und Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (5. März 2016)

So kurzes Trikot und kurze Hosen das ist schon schöner, wobei der Schnee für meinen Geschmack auch was für sich hat. Vor allem, wenn ich an das 6 Std Rennen (WOMC24h)  im letzten Jahr denke. +39 Grad waren es an diesem Tag.
 

Bis dann


----------



## mishis (12. März 2016)

Wie sieht es aus wollte morgen eine Vordertaunus Tour unterhalb des matschigen Schnee machen, oder durch Köppenertal in Richtung  Usatal und dabei eins zwei Trails mitnehmen. Oder wie sieht es es Richtung Spessart aus?


----------



## Speedskater (12. März 2016)

Ich hatte geplant mit Wolfgang morgen ein Runde im Taunus zu drehen. Wir wollten um 10:00 Uhr starten, weil er um 14:00 Uhr zurück sein wollte. Was ist denn am Feldberg und Altkönig fahrbar?


----------



## mishis (12. März 2016)

Ab Höhe Herzberg war heute morgen der nasse Schnee gefroren, wenn das bei höheren Temperaturen anfängt zu schmelzen macht es keinen Spaß in dem Matsch hoch zu fahren. Oben ist sonst Eis, festgetretener Schnee und da wo Autos uns Sonne hin kamen nasser Boden, also eigentlich alles fahrbar. Die Trails sind eigentlich alle gespurt.
Also wenn es die Nacht anständig kalt wird kann es ein sehr schöner Wintertag werden.
Darf ich mich euch anschließen?


----------



## Speedskater (12. März 2016)

Selbstverständlich, nehmen wir dich mit. Wir sollten um ca. 10:35 Uhr am üblichen Treffpunkt vorbei kommen.


----------



## mishis (12. März 2016)

Alles klar, bin dann dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (13. März 2016)

Tach zusammen,

nächsten Sonntag geht es von Steinheim aus zum Sofhienhof. Start 10:30 Parkplatz unter der Brücke. Falls also jemand Lust verspürt sich anzuschließen, Mitfahrer willkommen. 

Angenehmen Start in die Woche


----------



## mishis (13. März 2016)

Bei Breuberg? Mö1 in der Art, oder noch ein wenig ruhiger? Hört sich gut an, nur zusagen kann ich noch nicht, denn nächstes Wochende geht es auf die Äcker zum Bäume schneiden und je nachdem wie das läuft, kann ich entscheiden.
Heute hatten wir nochmal ein Wintertour eingelegt, auf den Feldberg.



Alle Bilder hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/79664

Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (17. März 2016)

Das ist ein wenig ruhiger als die Mö1.


----------



## Decster (18. März 2016)

Würde  mich ja gerne mal wieder anschließen, aber geht zur Zeit nicht da ich mit ner hartnäckigen Entzündung im rechten Fuß kämpfte. Nur ruhig halten ohne irgendwelche Aktivitäten ist ätzend. Viel Spaß wenn ihr die Tage unterwegs  seid.

Decster


----------



## Bikeholic (19. März 2016)

Dann erst mal Gute Besserung!


----------



## mishis (20. März 2016)

Bin nicht mit dabei. Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Speedskater (20. März 2016)

Übrigens der Rahmen und Gabel für mein neues Bike ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-2016.784864/page-4#post-13672674


----------



## Erdi01 (21. März 2016)

@Speedskater, mein erster Gedanke ... Auferstehung GT Zaskar  Hat schöne Details Dein Rahmen 

Übrigens weis ich jetzt endlich warum es 29" Zöller gibt ... um einen halben Meter Schaltwerkskäftig unters Rad bringen zu können. In drei Tagen endet das Presseembargo ... dann ergibt auch das Filmchen Sinn. 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/03/17/trauerrede-auf-den-umwerfer-sram/


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Übrigens der Rahmen und Gabel für mein neues Bike ist auf dem Weg zu mir.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-2016.784864/page-4#post-13672674


 
Wirklich edel, fast zu schade für ein Schmuddelwetterrad!


----------



## Speedskater (22. März 2016)

Man kann so ein Bike auch bei schönem Wetter fahren. 
Der Vorteil von gebürstetem Titan ist, dass man es immer wieder sauber bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. März 2016)

Hallo Winterpokal Team,
am Sonntag den 27.03.2016 endet der Winterpokal.
Wie schaut es mit einer Winterpokal Abschlusstour aus?


----------



## mishis (25. März 2016)

Am Sonntag kommt die Familie zu Besuch. Morgen kann ich eine Abschlusstour machen, von mir aus auch gerne erst mittags.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. März 2016)

Sonntag soll das Wetter wieder recht nass werden. Fahre morgen Main, Nidda und dann wieder zurück nach HU. Treffpunkt der Parkplatz vor dem Ruderverein neben der Gerbermühle 11:00 Uhr. Abfahrt Hanau 10:00 Uhr.

Schöne Ostern


----------



## mishis (26. März 2016)

So, da ich heut nicht ganz alleine im Taunus radeln wollte, kam Leni im Hänger mit. Das macht so ein Spaß mit dem Singeltrailer, vorallem die Blicke am Marmorstein.


----------



## driv0r (26. März 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> So, da ich heut nicht ganz alleine im Taunus radeln wollte, kam Leni im Hänger mit. Das macht so ein Spaß mit dem Singeltrailer, vorallem die Blicke am Marmorstein.
> Anhang anzeigen 476613 Anhang anzeigen 476614


----------



## Speedskater (26. März 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> So, da ich heut nicht ganz alleine im Taunus radeln wollte, kam Leni im Hänger mit. Das macht so ein Spaß mit dem Singeltrailer, vorallem die Blicke am Marmorstein.
> Anhang anzeigen 476613 Anhang anzeigen 476614



Du willst uns hoffentlich nicht erzählen, dass Du mit dem armen Kind den Marmorstein-Trail runter gefahren bist.


----------



## mishis (26. März 2016)

Nicht den ganzen, nur den oberen Teil und zwar den Chickenway entlang.
Ich werde doch nicht mein größten Schatz in Gefahr bringen.
Dazu kommt der Hänger hat mehr Federweg als mein Bike.(200mm)
Der ist echt empfehlenswert. https://www.tout-terrain.de/anhaenger/singletrailer/


----------



## Speedskater (2. April 2016)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Erdi01 (3. April 2016)

Also so ein echtes Projekt wie beim Speedskater steht bei mir derzeit nicht an, sondern eher "Pimp my Bike"

Mir ist eine Carbon Lefty MAX xlr zugelaufen. Auch nur 140mm wie die Aluversion, die im Jekyll war, aber gute 100g leichter. Als Ausgleich fürs Mindergewicht hat sie eine Lenkradfernbedienung mehr  Also gewichtsmäßig ging da noch was. Nur hat sie weiße Gabelbrücken. Umlackieren mache ich nicht. Schwarz rot weiss wird mir irgendwie  "zu bunt". Denk das rot wird weichen. Schwarzer Lenker und weißen Sattel, dann ist es ruhiger und gefällt mir besser ... glaub ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (9. April 2016)

Ich wollte morgen eine Runde fahren. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Speedskater (9. April 2016)

wann wolltest du denn los radeln?
Ich hatte Jörg beim Bäcker getroffen, der wollte um 13:00 Uhr hier losfahren.


----------



## mishis (9. April 2016)

Ich wollte, wie üblich, so zwischen 10 Uhr und 11 Uhr los, damit ich zu Kaffee und Kuchen wieder in der Heimat bin.


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2016)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2016)

Übrigens ist mein neues Radl fahrbereit und ich bin schon 3 mal damit zur Arbeit geradelt, fährt sich sehr gut.
Die Felgen für die halbfetten Reifen kommen leider erst im Mai.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2016)

Schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (17. April 2016)

Sehr Schick!   
Das würde ich mir gern mal live ansehn. Vielleicht klappt das ja ma bei einer Ausfahrt.
PS: Welche Reifengröße ist aktuell verbaut?


----------



## Speedskater (17. April 2016)

Da sind 26x2.2er Race Kings drauf. 
Es kommen 27,5" Felgen mit 46mm Maulweite und 3.5er Fat B Nimble drauf.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. April 2016)

Ladys und Gentleman, kommenden Sonntag 11:00 Uhr startet eine kleine Buchberg-Trailtour.

Start ab Steinheim /  Druckhaus bzw. Parkplatz unter der B43a am Mainradweg.

Wer also mit einer gemäßigten Tour einsteigen möchte ist hier richtig. Fahrzeit 3 - 3,5H, ca. 55 Km, kleine Pause im NFH.

Gefahren wird nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter! ☀⛅

Ggf. wird die Absage spätestens eine Stunde vor dem Start hier gepostet. 

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2016)

Hast du mal die Wettervorhersage studiert? Könnte frisch und feucht werden.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. April 2016)

"Ski und Rodel gut" ... oder wie?! ... ich könnt mich alle mal ... allen voran das Wochenendwetter der letzen Zeit ...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. April 2016)

*BUCHBERG TRAIL TOUR fällt heute aus !!!!!! *

... das diesjährige Wochenendwetter scheint durchgängig nass zu bleiben.  

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## mishis (24. April 2016)

Und ich hab gerade gepackt. Dann wünsch ich euch auch noch einen schönen Sonntag und fahre von hieraus eine Runde in den Taunus.
Bis denne


----------



## Speedskater (24. April 2016)

Ich geh dann mal in den Keller und spiel mit meinen kleinen Chinesinnen.

Nicht was ihr jetzt schon wieder denkt, die wiegen je über 120 kg und sind aus Stahl.
Genau, ich meine die Dreh- und Fräsmaschine.


----------



## mishis (24. April 2016)

So nun weiß ich warum die Trailtour abgesagt wurde, den ich habe jetzt meine kleine 60 km Tour durch den Taunus hinter mir und das bei schönsten Aprilwetter.
Eisfüße nasser Hintern und nicht nur vom schwitzen, wenn der Himmel mal wieder traumhaft blau war. Den Altkönig innerhalb von 5 Minuten in weiß war schon ein Erlebnis.









Bis demnächst


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen, hätte jemand lust auf Fischerhütte am Sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (6. Mai 2016)

Die Gesässöffnungen in der Firma haben mir wieder mal die Bereitschaft an die Backe genagelt. Das bedeutet, dass ich mich im Taunus aufhalten muss.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Mai 2016)

Muss! Du Armer!


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2016)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Moin zusammen, hätte jemand lust auf Fischerhütte am Sonntag?


Wie Donnerstag schon angesprochen, bei einer hm-mäßig entschärfen Variante käme ich mit ...


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Mai 2016)

Pfingsten bei 11 Grad und Regen  Was macht man da ...

die "neu" Lefty ist ja mittlerweile im Jekyll und die Rottöne sind gewichen. Nur noch schwarz und weiss.






Dann habe ich jetzt halt mal die 1x11 Komponenten in "Form" gebracht für die anstehende Umrüstung. Habe hier einen schönen Mix liegen aus:

X1 Trigger
X01 Schaltwerk
XX1 Kassette

Ein 32ziger Kettenblatt im XX1-Style habe ich ja seit Jahren hier liegen durch 1x10 Versuche. Eine 11-fach Kette liegt hier auch. Ein XD Freilauf folgt. Im Jekyll ist eh der einzige LRS (DT Swiss im HR) den ich unkompliziert und kostengünstig umrüsten kann. Den ohne ein 10er Ritzel hinten braucht man garnicht erst mit Umrüsten anfangen. Meine Meinung.

Im Vergleich (dank Ritzelrechner) zu meinem verbauten 2x10 Antrieb fehlt mir beim 32ziger KB der größte Gang. sprich 38-11. Dafür habe ich den kleinsten 26-36. Verwende ich ein 34ziger KB vorn ist es genau umgekehrt! Durch Verwendung der richtigen KB-Größe vorn verschiebt man die Übersetzung eines 11-fach Antriebes in "seinen" Wohlfühlbereich. Nicht die "nur" 11 Gänge, die Jedem langen, sondern die KB-Größe stellt das größte Problem bei Nachrüstungen dar. Der Rahmen, genauer die Kettenstrebe, muss den Platz hergeben für "größere" Kettenblätter bei Kettenlinie 49mm. DAMIT steht oder fällt eine sinnvolle Umrüstung!


----------



## Speedskater (15. Mai 2016)

Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Mai 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hier mal ein paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour.



Ja gut, das sieht auch nach ner Alternative zu 11 Grad und Regen aus


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Mai 2016)

Lass den Dicken am Leben Armin!


----------



## Speedskater (16. Mai 2016)

Wir haben uns heute zu Holy Hanson Trail shutteln lassen und sind da runter geschraddelt.
Er hat auf den ca. 1000 tm ganz gut geschwitzt.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Mai 2016)

Heute haben wir ca.3000 tm Trails vom feinsten abgeritten und ca.100 hm hochgetreten.
Zuerst Holy Hansen- dann Pro Pain- und zuletzt den Monte Sole Trail.
Herr Bikeholik war sehr begeistert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (18. Mai 2016)

Ick beneide Euch.
Bitte schön weiter eure Tagestouren posten. Die gucke ich mir dann auf YouTube an.
Aber 100 hm is kein Training. 
Viel Spaß weiterhin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Mai 2016)

HM werden überschätzt. TM reichen völlig um die Oberschenkel zum brennen zu bringen. Also ohne bergauf treten zu müssen, wäre das derzeit auch was für mich. Schaun mer mal, mein Freeride-Hardtail ist im werden. Nicolai hat für die 25.KW die Lieferung des Rahmens bestätigt und Guru hat auch schon einen Teil der Brocken da.
Dann bin ich auch mit Pinion 1.18 unterwegs. Und zusätzlich Gates. Und natürlich 26" Laufrädern. Und ordentlich Gabelfederweg trotz maßgefertigtem Zwergenrahmen. Auf die Funktion von BFOs "Wasserbremse" bin ich auch schon gespannt.
Also, wenn ales gut geht, dann würde ich die Fuhre im August/September oberhalb von Riva Gassi führen wollen. Also nur runterwärts. Ich nehme Shuttle und warte dann oben auf euch zwecks anschließendem gemeinsamen Runterschraddelns.

Äh, Armin, welche Steine muss ich dir in den Garten werfen, um auch so einen Steinschlagschutz für das Getriebegehäuse zu bekommen, wie du dir angefertigt hast?


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2016)

Heute bei Regen ...

... war Armin einkaufen ...


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Mai 2016)

...und lecker war es auch noch


----------



## LimitedEdition (19. Mai 2016)

Ich hoffe doch stark, dass davon etwas bei mir ankommt 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2016)

Der Grappa ist lecker, da werde ich noch die restlichen Flaschen aus dem Supermarkt holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. Mai 2016)

Ihr sollt biken und nicht saufen! Ist das legales Doping?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Mai 2016)

Wir trinken so was nur zu therapeutischen Zwecken. Zum desinfizieren und so.

Heute gab es ab 1800 m Neuschnee.




Morgen gehen wir dann rodeln.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2016)

Die Ausbeute von heute: Holy Hansen, Pro Pain, Tschilli und Monte Sole Trail.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Mai 2016)

Das ich das noch erleben darf! Bikeholic mit Protektoren!

Hach, da kommt Neid auf. Ein Kollege hat seinen Sommerurlaub im Vinschgau gebucht. Wenn seine Frau ihn mal ziehen lässt, will er auch mal nach schönen Trails gucken. Und wenn ich das hier so sehe, das wäre genau das richtige für das im werden begriffene Argon.


----------



## driv0r (20. Mai 2016)

Son Tschilli Trail Videao hab ich mir auch angeguckt. Der obere Teil, den man auf den Foto`s sieht, wär nix für mich. Weiter unten sah das dann schon etwas entspannter aus. 

Naja nächstes Wochenende bin ich auch da unten, im Pustatal. Bin dort aber nur mit dem Auto untewegs um die Dolos zu erkunden.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2016)

Wenn Herr Bikeholic mit Protektoren fährt, kannst du dir ausrechnen was das bedeutet.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Mai 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das ich das noch erleben darf! Bikeholic mit Protektoren!


Frau Chaotenkind sollte doch nach 7 Jahren wissen, was hier angesagt ist, wenn ich Protektoren nutze.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Mai 2016)

Kann ich mich da mal für ne Tour anmelden?


----------



## Speedskater (21. Mai 2016)

Wir sind noch bis Donnerstag im Vinschgau, komm einfach her.

Heute auf der Tarscher Alm




Nachdem wir den Tarscher Alm Trail gefahren sind, habe wir dann noch den Roatbrunn Trail abgeritten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Mai 2016)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Frau Chaotenkind sollte doch nach 7 Jahren wissen, was hier angesagt ist, wenn ich Protektoren nutze.


 
Nachdem du endlich welche hast.....

Ich schau jetzt mal, wie schnell man komplett starr auf der Birkenhainer unterwegs sein kann. In Riva hatte das ja auf den nicht ganz so heftigen Trails letztes Jahr locker funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (22. Mai 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wir sind noch bis Donnerstag im Vinschgau, komm einfach her.
> 
> Heute auf der Tarscher Alm
> 
> ...


Bin gerade in Zagreb angekommen und schaue mir morgen mal den sljeme an. YouTube verspricht Flow. Ist zwar nicht vinschgau, aber es ist ein Berg. Viel spaße Spaß euch noch.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Mai 2016)

Gestern auf dem Tschilli Trail, heute hat es geregnet und wir machen einen ruhigen Tag.


----------



## mishis (23. Mai 2016)

Euer Urlaub sieht ja nach einer Menge Spaß aus.
Da wird man ja richtig neidisch.
Viel Spaß euch noch.

Gruß Michi


----------



## driv0r (24. Mai 2016)

Seid Ihr etwa zwei Wochen da unten? 
Frechheit!


----------



## Speedskater (24. Mai 2016)

nee, leider nur 12 Tage, da alle Zimmer ausgebucht sind ab dem 26.05.2016. sonst wären es 2 Wochen geworden.


----------



## LimitedEdition (25. Mai 2016)

Na, langsam reicht's. Was heißt hier, nur 12 Tage?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tombrider (25. Mai 2016)

Auf solchen Strecken würde sogar ich zur Federgabel greifen! Bin sehr neidisch. Grüße aus Göttingen! Martin


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2016)

Grüsse zurück!

Und ich würde dort gerne das im werden begriffene Freeride-Hardtail ausführen. Da kommt wirklich Neid auf, aber es dauert noch bis  Mitte/Ende Juni, bis Nicolai den Rahmen fertig gebruzzelt hat und so lange habe ich nur ein komplett Starres und das alte Helius mit 120 mm Federweg zur Verfügung. Und dann muss Guru noch den Aufbau tätigen, soll ja schließlich auch noch schön werden.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Mai 2016)

Hallo Martin, die Trails hier würden dir auch viel Spass machen.

Frau Chaotenkind, die Trails hier sind einige Nummern heftiger als der Knüppelsteig, nur der Holy-Hansen und Pro-Pain-Trail sind flowig.

Viele Grüße aus dem Vinschgau
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. Mai 2016)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour, war sehr flowig, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Touren:


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2016)

Noch ein Hinweis für alle die über den Fernpass Richtung Norden fahren und ein Hüngerchen verspüren.
Für Liebhaber von Riesenschnitzel empfehle ich kurz vor Reutte in Lähn (Gasse 33) das "Dorfstüberl".
Das Cordon Bleu war sehr lecker. Für den normalen Hunger ist die Kinderportion ausreichend, für den Riesenhunger die Normalportion.


----------



## tombrider (27. Mai 2016)

Mächtig viel Federweg, das rote Ding!


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2016)

tombrider schrieb:


> Mächtig viel Federweg, das rote Ding!


Das war die reinste Sänfte


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frau Chaotenkind, die Trails hier sind einige Nummern heftiger als der Knüppelsteig, nur der Holy-Hansen und Pro-Pain-Trail sind flowig.


 
...solange sie trocken sind und keine Fußgänger im Weg stehen....

Im Ernst, ich habe bereits letztes Jahr in Riva festgestellt, dass man komplett starr (und eine Woche nach OP) verdammt viel fahren kann. Halt etwas langsamer, Stolperbiken halt. Schult die Fahrtechnik. Hier habe ich das letzte dreiviertel Jahr dann das Ganze etwas ausgebaut und war fast nur noch starr unterwegs. Geht nur leider etwas auf die Handgelenke. Daher freue ich mich schon auf die 160 mm Gabelfederweg. Aber diese direkte Rückmeldung eines Hardtails bzw. Starrbikes hat was.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Bilder von unserer heutigen Tour, war sehr flowig, im Gegensatz zu den anderen Touren:


 
Ihr wisst schon, dass diese Bikes für eure Gewichtsklasse nicht zugelassen sind...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (4. Juni 2016)

Das kleine Rote hat den Herrn Bikeholic locker weggesteckt.

Inzwischen sind auch die Felgen für mein Titanschweinchen eingetroffen. Ich habe dann mal Laufräder draus gebaut und halbfette Reifen aufgezogen.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das kleine Rote hat den Herrn Bikeholic locker weggesteckt.
> 
> Inzwischen sind auch die Felgen für mein Titanschweinchen eingetroffen. Ich habe dann mal Laufräder draus gebaut und halbfette Reifen aufgezogen.



Oh Gott, deutsche Panzer rollen wieder 

Das Ding ist garantiert so schwer wie mein Jekyll nach dem 1x11 Umbau, den ich heute endlich mal durchgezogen habe 

Was jetzt aber nicht heißt, dass das Ding mir nicht gefällt


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juni 2016)

Und wie rollt das Halbfette so?


----------



## Speedskater (5. Juni 2016)

Ich bin bisher nur mal kurz an der Nidda langgerollt und war ersaunt, wie gut das rollt. Mit 1 Bar in den Reifen bügeln die auch einige Unebenheiten weg. Gewicht liegt so bei 11 kg.

Was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Juni 2016)

Na gut, gratulation bist noch leichter ... genau 180g 
Ich "muss" gleich los zum Brunch ... is auch ne Sonntagsbeschäftigung 

Viel spass ...


----------



## tombrider (5. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich bin bisher nur mal kurz an der Nidda langgerollt und war ersaunt, wie gut das rollt. Mit 1 Bar in den Reifen bügeln die auch einige Unebenheiten weg. Gewicht liegt so bei 11 kg.
> 
> Was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?



Habe ich Dich mit Starrbikefahren angesteckt?


----------



## Speedskater (5. Juni 2016)

Ich muss zugeben der Vortrieb vom Titanbike ist super, das Bike lässt sich sehr geschmeidig bergauf treten. 
Man kann damit auch gut bergab fahren, aber Black Beauty geht einfach besser bergab.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> ...Man kann damit auch gut bergab fahren....


 

Ja, das stelle ich seit 9 Monaten mit meinem kleinen Schwarzen immer wieder fest. Und das Procore macht auch was aus, auch wenn man kein Schwalbe-Fan ist. 0,5 Bar sind möglich und es dämpft ganz ordentlich, bzw. liefert guten Grip ohne dass ich mir die Felge verdengle. Hatte letzte Woche seit Monaten wieder mal das alte Helius gefahren, vollgefedert ist natürlich laufruhiger und damit auch schneller bergab, aber komplett starr hat was. Auch bergab.


----------



## Decster (18. Juni 2016)

Tach Männers und Mädls,

hat wer von euch aktuelle Infos was die Bodenverhältnisse im Taunus machen? Will morgen mit nem Arbeitskollegen ne Runde drehn und bin mir nicht ganz sicher was die Kleidungswahl an geht.

Grüße Dec´s


----------



## Speedskater (18. Juni 2016)

Geh mal davon aus dass es matschig sein wird.

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


 
Gewitter, sowie nass von oben und nass von unten.

Das Wetter geht mir so langsam auf den Zeiger, auch wenn es mir dadurch leichter fällt, auf das biken zu verzichten. Hab mir vor 5 Wochen irgendwie ne Entzündung der Schleimbeutel und der Bizepsehne in der linken Schulter zugezogen. Tut schweineweh, die Tabletten vom Ortho-Doc waren für die Füsse und die Physiotherapie hat das Ganze noch verschlimmert. Der Wirkstoff der Tabletten wird übers Blut transportiert, aber dort wo er wirken soll, ist ja nun mal nicht viel Durchblutung. Montag hab ich wieder Termin. Da soll er mir ne Cortisondröhnung direkt ins Schultergelenk injizieren, damit es endlich voran geht, hab schließlich noch was vor....


----------



## mishis (19. Juni 2016)

Heute ist Heimfahren angesagt.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> damit es endlich voran geht, hab schließlich noch was vor....



"irgendwas vor" klingt ja mal grundsätzlich optimistisch  Wie geht's Dir den mit Deinem anderen "Mist" ...???

Kennt wer einen Eloxierer? Ich habe ja mittlerweile mein Jekyll auf 1x11 umgerüstet. Funktioniert soweit wie's soll, auch mit der ollen umgebauten 3-fach Kurbel  Jetzt habe ich hier aber noch ne silberne Cannondale Si Alu-Kurbel rumliegen, die sich ja auch gut auf dem Jekyll machen würde, wenn ... ja wenn sie nicht in silber wäre  Deswegen die suche nach nem Eloxierer, der mir die für überschaubares Geld schwarz macht  Lackieren will ich nicht, wenn dann Elox. Mehrgewicht wegen Lack brauch ich noch weniger


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juni 2016)

Heute mit Wolfgang und Moppelchen auf dem Hoherodskopf





Erdi, ich lasse demnächst ein paar Teile eloxieren, da kann man die dazupacken.
Da muss aber das alte Eloxal runter. (Natronlauge)


----------



## Erdi01 (19. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Erdi, ich lasse demnächst ein paar Teile eloxieren, da kann man die dazupacken.
> Da muss aber das alte Eloxal runter. (Natronlauge)



Hmmm ... sehen die nach eloxiert aus ??? Dachte das ist Alu pur ??? Woran erkennt man ob die eloxiert sind ???


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute mit Wolfgang und Moppelchen auf dem Hoherodskopf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dann hat Moppelchen wohl die erste 100 Km Tour hinter sich gebracht.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. Juni 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Kennt wer einen Eloxierer?


Günter Wilhelm
An der Riedwiese 6
61250 Usingen
06081 15726


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juni 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hmmm ... sehen die nach eloxiert aus ??? Dachte das ist Alu pur ??? Woran erkennt man ob die eloxiert sind ???



Die sehen nach eloxiert aus.  

blank




eloxiert


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Juni 2016)

Hab die Arbeiten schon in Natura gesehen. Ja, ist schön und satt schwarz elox.
Mal sehen, vielleicht hab ich demnächst auch noch was. Da ist z.B. ein rotes Einstellrädchen an der Mattoc. Und wenn KS nicht in schwarz liefern kann, sondern nur rot oder blau...

Drano Powergel geht übrigens auch zum blank machen. Rohre kriegt es nicht frei, aber Elox runter. Etwas mit Wasser verdünnen!

Ja, das Projekt Freeride-Hardtail in Sondergröße "Zwerg" läuft. Guru, hier aus den IBC, ist schon dran. Sollte im Juli fertig werden, wenn Kalle den Rahmen pünktlich liefert.

Apropos Moppelchen. Ich habe Bikeholic auf dem Foto gar nicht gesehen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die sehen nach eloxiert aus.


Ja OK, sehen wirklich eloxiert aus. Alles andere würde aus haltbarkeitsgründen auch wenig Sinn machen. Aber ich werde garantiert mir keine "Bäder" anrühren, zumal die hier: http://www.easyelox.de/ nur 35,-- für beide Kurbeln in schwarz harteloxiert haben wollen. Bei dehen machts kein Unterschied ob Pur oder Eloxiert. In deren Arbeitsschritt wird grundsätzlich abgebeitzt. Haben sogar meine Si Kurbel in der Galerie abgebildet. Bin wohl nicht der Erste mit ner Si Kurbel bei dehnen

Aber danke für die Infos.


----------



## Speedskater (21. Juni 2016)

Meistens sind gebrauchte Kurbeln vermackelt, da wäre noch Macken rausschleifen und polieren oder glasperlstrahlen angesagt.
Dann schaut das wieder wie neu aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Juni 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Meistens sind gebrauchte Kurbeln vermackelt, da wäre noch Macken rausschleifen und polieren oder glasperlstrahlen angesagt.
> Dann schaut das wieder wie neu aus.


Ja, bei Dir Perfektionist sicher ... Bei mir müssen die am Ende nur schwarz sein, und das OHNE eigenen Arbeitsaufwand


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Juni 2016)

Mag jemand am Sonntag etwas längeres im Spessart fahren? Soll wohl trocken bleiben.


----------



## driv0r (24. Juni 2016)

Leider keine Zeit so wie die ganze Woche schon.
Bin aber auch schon wieder so raus, das ich für eine längere Tour nicht zu gebrauchen wäre. 
Ich hoffe es klappt bald ma wieda mit ner Abendrunde.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2016)

Alles Gute zum Burzeltag Erdi! Was gab es denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2016)

Von mir auch ein Häbbie Börsdei für Erdi! 

Zeig schon, was hast Du dir geschenkt?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2016)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Aber zum zeigen habe ich nix. Habe mir nix gegönnt ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juni 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Danke für die Glückwünsche
> 
> Aber zum zeigen habe ich nix. Habe mir nix gegönnt ...


 
Na, dann wird es aber Zeit!


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Na, dann wird es aber Zeit!


Was brauch ich den noch


----------



## karsten13 (29. Juni 2016)

oh je, wenn Dir da nix mehr einfällt würd ich mal über nen Rollator nachdenken


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2016)

karsten13 schrieb:


> oh je, wenn Dir da nix mehr einfällt würd ich mal über nen Rollator nachdenken


 Du hast die Zwischenstufe vergessen ... E-Bike ... noch geht's ohne


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2016)

karsten13 schrieb:


> oh je, wenn Dir da nix mehr einfällt würd ich mal über nen Rollator nachdenken


 
Heizdecke, Magnetkissen, Schnabeltasse...


----------



## Speedskater (30. Juni 2016)

Frau Chaotenkind, passen in dein neues Spielzeug auch 26+ Reifen rein?
Mit Moppelchen durch die Gegend radeln macht richtig Laune.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juli 2016)

*Bin am überlegen ob ich mich da morgen spontan anschließe. Hätte noch jemand Interesse?*

Tourart:   MTB-Tour

Treffpunkt: Pfalz, Neustadt a.d.W., Sauterstraße am Stadionbad

Anfahrt: Anfahrt mit dem Auto

Datum: 02.07.2016

Uhrzeit:10:00

Kondition: 4 Sterne

Technik: 4 Sterne

Tempo: 3 Sterne

mit km und Höhenmeter und einer geplanten Dauer von 7 Std..

Tourbeschreibung: Über Hohe Loog, Sommerberg zum Hochberg und über Hellerhaus, Lumumba zurück.

Mit Einkehr.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Juli 2016)

Sorry, kann nicht, ich hoffe mogen um 10:00 Uhr im Vinschgau zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frau Chaotenkind, passen in dein neues Spielzeug auch 26+ Reifen rein?
> Mit Moppelchen durch die Gegend radeln macht richtig Laune.


 
Nein. Es kommen aber die ZTR Flow EX und 2,4er Schläppchen drauf. Für 2,5-2,6 ist aber auch noch Platz. Die erstgenannte Kombi fahre ich ja auch auf dem kleinen Starren und sie baut schon ordentlich breit (und dort ist für was Breiteres definitiv kein Platz mehr). Zusammen mit dem Procore, und damit sehr wenig Druck, läuft es allerdings schon sehr geschmeidig.

Ist halt ein handgedengelter Zwergenrahmen und auf meinen Wunsch für 26" Laufräder ausgelegt, um einen Gabelfederweg von 160 mm möglich zu machen, sowie ausreichend Überstand über dem Oberrohr zu haben. Es kommt übrigens die Mattoc Pro rein.

Bin mal ein Fattie zur Probe gefahren, fand es in engen Kehren schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig. Und wenn ich mich noch an die halbfetten Räder in der Wildsau erinnere.... Da hab`ich beim ersten Mal auf der Schleusentreppe die Kurve nicht gekriegt, da ich an die Störrigkeit in engeren Kehren noch nicht gewöhnt war. Das gab sich zwar dann, aber es war schon ein anderes fahren. Allerdings, ja, wenn es rumpelig bergab ging, lag die Sau wie ein Brett. Die Felgeninnenbreite war 32 mm, und das vor 6 Jahren. Was haben manche Herren damals gelästert, von wegen Panzer und so. Heute ist es modern.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Juli 2016)

Wo bleiben denn bitte die Vinschgaubilder?


----------



## Speedskater (4. Juli 2016)

Am Samstag bin ich wieder mal nachts um 3 Uhr Richtung Süden aufgebrochen um ein paar Trails im Vinschgau abzureiten. Nachdem ich, dank eines LKW der in einer Bausellte liegen geblieben war ca. 1 Stunde Stau vor Würzburg hatte, bin ich um ca. 11:00 Uhr hier aufgeschlagen, habe mein Zimmer bezogen und bin mal zu dem Schuttle-Fuzzi runtergerollt. Für 14:00 Uhr war noch ein Platz nach St. Martin frei. Also bin ich wieder die übliche Abfahrt runtergerollt. Nach 8 Stunden Autofahren lässt die Konzentration deutlich nach und ich habe auf den Annaberg Böden eine Bodenproben genommen.
Nach dem leckeren Abendessen bin ich umgehen im Bett verschwunden, Das Fussballergebniss habe ich am nächten Morgen erfahren.
Gestern Bin ich dann mal den Kortscher Sonnenberg hochgeradelt (1300hm), die Abfahrt war eher unspektakulär, daher bin ich dann mit der Gondel noch mal nach St. Martin gefahren und habe den Monte Sole Trail abgeritten.

Heute bin ich mit der Bahn nach Mals gefahren wo ich mich mit Henrik getroffen habe.
In einem Sportgeschäft habe ich mir dann erst mal eine Trinkblase für den Rucksack geholt, meine alte Trinkblase steht noch zuhause auf dem Ständer. Es war eh eine neue fällig und der Turizuschlag von 3 Euro war ok.
Wir sind dann zusammen auf die Spitzige Lun geradelt (1350hm ca. 200 hm schieben).





Blick Richtung Reschensee




Im Hintergrund der Ortler




Dann folgt eine einfache Abfahrt




mit ein paar Spitzkehren


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juli 2016)

Habt Ihr es gut. Ich hoffe nur, dass die verdammte Schulterentzündung, an der ich schon seit 9 Wochen rumlaboriere, endlich besser wird. Übermorgen darf ich mal wieder beim Orthopäden aufschlagen. Hoffentlich hat der endlich mal ne Idee die funktioniert. Das Argon soll ja schließlich diesen Monat kommen und ich wollte es gerne zeitnah artgerecht Gassi führen.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Juli 2016)

Schicke Fotos


----------



## Speedskater (6. Juli 2016)

Gestern bin ich mit der Seilbahn nach Aschbach hochgefahren und bin zur Naturnser Alm und über den Almenweg weiter bis zur Tablaner Alm gefahren.
Teilewiese über schicke Wurzeltrails.








Und teilweise über verblockte Gegenanstiege, die nur mit Bike tragen zu bewältigen sind.
Zum Abschluss gab es noch den Fontana Trail, ist zwar mit S3 angegeben, ich habe aber kein S3 gefunden.

Bilanz ca. 1100 hm


----------



## Speedskater (6. Juli 2016)

Heute war ich in der Eisdiele.




Wir haben aber einen kleinen Umweg gemacht.
Erst mit dem Shuttle zum Stilfser Joch




Dann zum Einstieg Goldsee Trail




Im Hintergrunde der Ortler




Goldsee Trail, Einstieg Bim Bam Trail




Das ganze verursacht ein breites Grinsen.




Wir sind dann den Bim Bam Trail bis Trafoi abgeritten und von dort mit der Seilbahn, wo man sein Bike festhalten muss, zur Furkelhütte gefahren.




Dann folgen Trails die ein noch breiteres Grinsen ins Gesicht treiben.




Ein kurzer Blick ins Vinschgau




und dann geht es auch schon wieder auf Trails abwärts bis Prad.




Bilanz ca. 3000 tm auf Trails, 500 hm aufwärts, geiler Scheiß

Und die 3 Schweizer, mit denen ich unterwegs war, haben mich fertig gemacht.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Juli 2016)

Heute waren wir, Henrick, Steffen, Siggi und ich am Reschensee




Wir sind ein bisschen Seibahn gefahren



und sind ein paar Trails abgeritten.

Das obligatorische Foto auf dem Felsen




Und am Schluss gab es Lasagne und Weißbier




Bilanz: 2840 tm auf Trails 300 hm aufwärts, genauso geil wie gestern.

Für morgen ist Schartl Kamm angesagt, also eher wellness Programm ca. 2000 tm und 600 hm


----------



## driv0r (8. Juli 2016)

Schöner Bericht.
Kannst ja bald selber nen Tour-Guide für die Trails da unten schreiben, so oft wie du da unterwegs bist.
Weiter so und viel Spaß noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2016)

Sack! Alter!

Aber ich habe auch ein kleines Erfolgserlebnis. Rahmen ist da! Spätestens nächste Woche darf ich auch mit Pinion fahren.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juli 2016)

Wie angekündigt sind Henrick, Hebert und ich heute den Schartl Kamm gefahren.
Der Aufstieg ist ab Shuttel mit 800 hm und Bike tragen nichts für Weicheier.




Es gibt da ein paar interessante Stellen








Dafür ist die Abfahrt sensationell
















Dann geht es weiter auf dem 17er der ein paar Spitzkehren bereit hält




und dann geht es auf dem 4er zurück zum Hotel

Bilanz: 800 hm, 2000 tm auf Trails vom feinsten.


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Juli 2016)

Schon wieder Vinschgau ... zieh doch gleich ganz hin 

Schöne Bilder ... aber das is besser wie jeder Trail


----------



## Speedskater (10. Juli 2016)

Neues aus dem Vinschgau:
Gestern bin ich dann mal zur Talstation der Seilbahn zur Tarscher Alm geradelt (ca. 750 hm) um fest zu stellen, dass in die Seilbahn ein Blitz eingeschlagen hatte und daher ausser Betrieb war. grrrrr.
Also bin ich zum nächsten Einstieg zum Roatbrunn Trail geradelt und bin den unteren Teil abgeritten, ist eh der schönere Teil. Dann ging es wieder zurück zum Hotel. Also ein Wellnesstag mit ca. 1000 hm und 1000 tm.

Heute bin ich dann mal mit dem Auto nach Meran gefahren und mit der Seilbahn uff'n Berch.




und über diverse Trails






und viel Landschaft




zu den Stoanerne Mandln







Hummeln gibt es hier auch




Da ich durch Hafling gefahren bin, nehme ich mal an das sind Haflinger



Die Pferde, nicht die Rindviecher.

Und abwärts ging es dann auf geilen Trails mit Wurzeln und Steinen




Bilanz: ca. 800 hm aufwärts und ca. 2000 hm auf Trails abwärts.
Temperatur: 35°C in Meran, 32°C in Latsch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juli 2016)

Zu warm.
Aber der Wurzeltrail erinnert mich an den Harz. Sah dort teilweise genauso aus.
"Feuchte Wurzeln möglichst im rechten Winkel anfahren."
"Ja nee, is klar. Dann sagt den Wurzeln, sie mögen bitte nicht so kreuz und quer über den Trail wachsen."


----------



## Speedskater (11. Juli 2016)

Heute war ich am Reschensee und habe 25 Euro für ein Tagesticket investiert. Zuerst bin ich mit der Seilbahn zur Haider Alm gefahren und den Haider Alm Trail abgeritten. Dann bin ich noch mal mit der Seilbahn hoch gefahren und über Trails zur Talstation Schönebenbahn. Von dort bin ich zur Bergkastelbahn geradelt und mit der Seilbahn hoch gefahren zum Plamort und die Trails nach Reschen abgeritten. Wieder zur Schönebenbahn geradelt, hoch gefahren und auf Trails ging es zurück nach St. Valentin zum Auto.

Bilanz: 2800 tm, 200 hm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2016)

Sonntag der 17.07.2016 Hahnenkamm -TRAIL-TOUR 

Startzeit ab Steinheim 10:00 Uhr 

Treffpunkt: Hanau Steinheim Parkplatz unter der B43a Nähe Mainradweg und Druckhaus (Illettstrasse )

Die Strecke ist von den Km variable. Mindestens 35 Km und max. ca. 55 Km. Hm mindestens 300 Hm

Mitfahrer willkommen!

Die Tour findet nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter statt und bei entsprechender Mitfahrerankündigung. Falls sich niemand bis zum Vorabend 20:00 Uhr meldet, bin ich früher später oder auf einer anderen Tour unterwegs


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2016)

Hier!
Wenn Argon da (hole es wohl am Samstag im Wurzelpuff ab), muss Probefahrt sein um u.a. zu checken, ob bzw. wieviel der Gabelschaft noch gekürzt werden kann/muss. Ne kurze Runde (35 km) reicht mir allerdings. Ggf. NFH anschließend?


----------



## Chaotixx (13. Juli 2016)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonntag der 17.07.2016 Hahnenkamm -TRAIL-TOUR
> 
> Startzeit ab Steinheim 10:00 Uhr
> 
> ...




Hey,
bin der Alex aus Rodgau und würde gerne mal Touren mit euch fahren. 
Bin jetzt 1 Woche im Urlaub, aber wenn ihr danach nochmal so eine Tour anbietet wäre es toll. Klingt gut die Tour!
Voraussetzung ihr nehmt mich überhaupt mit 

Viele Grüße 
Alex


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Juli 2016)

Chaotixx schrieb:


> Hey,
> bin der Alex aus Rodgau und würde gerne mal Touren mit euch fahren.
> Bin jetzt 1 Woche im Urlaub, aber wenn ihr danach nochmal so eine Tour anbietet wäre es toll. Klingt gut die Tour!
> Voraussetzung ihr nehmt mich überhaupt mit
> ...


Einfach mitlesen und mitfahren. Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Juli 2016)

@Frau chaotenkind, ... entdeckt! ... wie immer eigenwillig, aber WOW 

Kann ich mir Sonntag leider nicht live anschauen, aber auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß damit


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2016)

Ich mache morgen vor Abfahrt noch ein paar Fotos. Wird nicht so toll, als wenn Guru39 fotografiert, dafür habe ich weder die entsprechende Ausrüstung, noch das Können, aber um was zu zeigen wird es reichen. Er hat noch die Überwurfmutter und das Hebelchen der KS gegen die von mir mitgebrachten in raw getauscht, die Aufkleber von der Gabel gepult und den Gabelschaft etwas gekürzt. Ich habe es auf nem Schulgelände in der Nähe vom Wurzelpuff kurz probegefahren, da waren ein paar kleine Erdhügelchen und verschiedene Treppen zum rumprobieren und muss sagen, fährt sich schon geil. Vor allen in Kurven liegt es sensationell. An nen 780er Lenker muss ich mich gewöhnen, ist für nen Zwerg wie mich schon ordentlich breit, fährt sich aber nicht schlecht. Nur in den kleineren von beiden Aufzügen bei mir daheim passt es von der Lenkerbreite nur mit Ach und Krach, da ich es da aufs Hinterrad nehmen und schräg in die Ecke schieben muss. Da muss ich dann  das Vorderrad um mind. 90 Grad drehen und den Bauch einziehen, sonst geht die Tür nicht zu.

Generell muss ich sagen, das der Wurzelpuff schon ne geile Adresse für gute bzw. individuell aufzubauende Bikes ist. Da fahre ich gerne mal die 100 km bis nach Eppelheim. Ich kann mich jedenfalls nur bei @guru39 für das tolle Bike bedanken.

Jetzt beize ich noch die "neuen" roten Teile der montieren KS ab, falls Herr Speedskater mal wieder was zum schwarz eloxieren bringt, würde ich sie dann gerne mit dazu werfen.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Juli 2016)

Die Teile habe ich gerade gestern zum eloxieren gebracht.

Frau Chaotenkind, das schaut aus als könnte das dein Bike sein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2016)

Mist, na dann lagere ich sie ein bis zum nächsten Mal.

Ja, ist meins, allerdings nicht im Endzustand.
Sattelstütze ist weiter im Sattelrohr, der Hub größer (ist auf dem Bild nicht vollständig ausgefahren). Rote Überwurfmutter und Hebelchen der KS jetzt raw, Gabelschaft gekürzt, d.h. kein Spacer über dem Vorbau, Decals der Gabel ab, dafür sind die Nicolai-Schriftzüge am Oberrohr drauf.

Daheim dann Shawn das Schäfchen auf den Vorbau gebunden und die GPS-Halterung montiert, sowie den Luftdruck der Gabel auf 35 psi reduziert.

Ich will ein paar Fotos machen, bevor wir nachher zur kurzen Runde aufbrechen. So sauber wird es schließlich nie wieder sein.
Hatte bei Abholung übrigens ein Gewicht von 14,58 kg.


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Juli 2016)

So, vom Buchberg zurück. Fahrfotos gibt es keine, aber die Fotos vor Abfahrt.
Waren jetzt keine weltbewegende Trails, aber ich wollte ja eh erst mal schauen, wie es sich so fährt und die Gabeleinstellung verifizieren. Fazit: hatte nicht das Gefühl, ein Hardtail unter dem Hintern zu haben. Hat alles sauber weggebügelt, klasse Kurvenhalt, unbeeindruckt in  tiefen Sandlöchern, die klassischen ausgewaschenen Wurzelabsätze von bis zu 30 cm auf den Steilstücken, locker drüber. Bin zufrieden. Die derzeitige Gabeleinstellung passt ganz gut, da war noch Luft nach oben, wenn es richtig ruppig wird. Da kann ich dann den Durchschlagschutz aktivieren und die High Speed Einstellung mehr schließen. Einbremsen sollte ich die Bremsen auf Schotterwegen, hatte Guru gesagt, ich hab mir gedacht, bei meiner mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft darf ich das auch auf dem Trail. Auch das hat gefunzt, Handkräfte so gut wie nicht vorhanden, dafür brachiale Bremskraft im Vergleich mit meinen italienischen Zicken. Und die sind schon nicht schlecht.
Aber genug Text:



 


Und nach 44 km hatte ich mich auch an den für meine Zwergengröße breiten Lenker gewöhnt. 78 cm bei einer Schulterbreite von 45 cm ist am Anfang schon ein etwas merkwürdiges Gefühl.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juli 2016)

Schickes Radl, ist es ein P1.12 oder P1.18 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (18. Juli 2016)

Schönes schweres  rad. Erinnert mich an nen sloop styler


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Juli 2016)

P 1.18. Wenn schon...., nee, damit ich entspannter die Steigungen hochkomme. Also gestern war es ein relativ lockeres pedalieren bergauf. Das Vorderrad blieb auch hübsch am Boden, keine Neigung zum abheben.

Gewicht, naja, wirklich schwer ist es nicht. Das leichteste Pinionbike, dass er bis jetzt aufgebaut hat, meinte Guru. 14,58 kg bei Abholung. Ich schätze mal mit Shawn dem Schaf auf dem Vorbau und dem GPS am Lenker 14,7 bis 14,8 kg. Passt schon. Und erstaunlich wendig für das im Verhältnis doch lange Oberrohr und die längere von beiden Kettenstrebenoptionen.


----------



## powderfan (19. Juli 2016)

Wir haben aber einen kleinen Umweg gemacht.
Erst mit dem Shuttle zum Stilfser Joch




Dann zum Einstieg Goldsee Trail




Im Hintergrunde der Ortler




Goldsee Trail, Einstieg Bim Bam Trail




Hallo Speedskater,
das ist ja lustig, wir waren am selben Tag auf dem GoldseeTrail unterwegs.
Sind allerdings um 8:00 Uhr an der Garibaldi Hütte gestartet.


----------



## Speedskater (19. Juli 2016)

Da fahren wir aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet ins Vinschgau und jeder fährt seine eingene Touren. Ich denke da sollten wir was ändern.


----------



## powderfan (20. Juli 2016)

Ja - Zustimmung. Ich lese immer eifrig mit. Habe es aber aus irgendeinem Grund noch nicht geschafft mich Euch anzuschließen. Naja wird schon. Bin übrigens aus Mühlheim.


----------



## Kombinatschef (22. Juli 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> So, vom Buchberg zurück. Fahrfotos gibt es keine, aber die Fotos vor Abfahrt.
> Waren jetzt keine weltbewegende Trails, aber ich wollte ja eh erst mal schauen, wie es sich so fährt und die Gabeleinstellung verifizieren. Fazit: hatte nicht das Gefühl, ein Hardtail unter dem Hintern zu haben. Hat alles sauber weggebügelt, klasse Kurvenhalt, unbeeindruckt in  tiefen Sandlöchern, die klassischen ausgewaschenen Wurzelabsätze von bis zu 30 cm auf den Steilstücken, locker drüber. Bin zufrieden. Die derzeitige Gabeleinstellung passt ganz gut, da war noch Luft nach oben, wenn es richtig ruppig wird. Da kann ich dann den Durchschlagschutz aktivieren und die High Speed Einstellung mehr schließen. Einbremsen sollte ich die Bremsen auf Schotterwegen, hatte Guru gesagt, ich hab mir gedacht, bei meiner mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft darf ich das auch auf dem Trail. Auch das hat gefunzt, Handkräfte so gut wie nicht vorhanden, dafür brachiale Bremskraft im Vergleich mit meinen italienischen Zicken. Und die sind schon nicht schlecht.
> Aber genug Text:
> Anhang anzeigen 512191 Anhang anzeigen 512192
> Und nach 44 km hatte ich mich auch an den für meine Zwergengröße breiten Lenker gewöhnt. 78 cm bei einer Schulterbreite von 45 cm ist am Anfang schon ein etwas merkwürdiges Gefühl.


Bike und Antriebskonzept: Gefällt sehr gut


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Juli 2016)

Kombinatschef schrieb:


> Bike und Antriebskonzept: Gefällt sehr gut


 
Danke! Ich mag die aufgeräumte Optik auch. Die Brocken hatte ich weitestgehend vorgegeben, aber Guru hat sich schon ne Menge Mühe beim Aufbau gegeben.
Hoffe, das ich noch vor Riva hier mal damit auf ordentliche Trails komme, wenngleich der Doc meinte, ich sollte mit der noch immer nicht ausgeheilten Schulterentzündung etwas langsam machen. Ich gebe es ja nur ungern zu, aber er hat leider recht.

Und das ION GPI schwirrt mir immer noch im Kopf rum, bei Sondergröße XS geht es aber nicht mit Gates, da die erforderliche Umlenkung vom Gates zu eng wird. Also nur mit Kette. Ich denke drüber nach....


----------



## Speedskater (24. Juli 2016)

was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?


----------



## mishis (24. Juli 2016)

Gleich mal ein paar Bekannte vom Flughafen holen und danach eine kleine Tour durch den Taunus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Juli 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> was steht denn heute auf dem Programm?


 
Verdammt, zu spät. Da hatte ich schon die erste Stunde meiner Konditionsrunde absolviert. Muss ja leider sein, auch wenn ich es hasse. Aber sonst hat man beim bergab fahren auch keinen Spass. Und hochwärts sowieso Probleme.


----------



## Bikeholic (28. Juli 2016)

Was steht denn am Wochenende auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Juli 2016)

Tja, Samstag soll der schönere Tag sein. Ich würde da ja ne Klappermühlchen/Buchberg-Runde fahren. Früh. Oder Hahnenkamm, direkt ohne Umweg. Halt mit den Helius, da das Argon seinen Steinschlagschutz noch nicht am Getriebe hat (die Platten sind unterwegs).

Jetzt kommt es darauf an, ob Herr Bikeholic Samstag früh seinen schweren Kopf aus den Kissen bekommt.


----------



## Speedskater (1. August 2016)

Übrigens werde ich am 27.08.2016 wieder mal in den Alpen rumradeln, falls jemand Lust hat mit zu kommen einfach melden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. August 2016)

Lust schon, aber darf net. Und sowieso zu wenig Kondition, nach den Rosskuren im letzten Jahr.
Aber wenn wieder Riva das Ziel ist, werden wir dich gerne bei Meckis im Empfang nehmen.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. August 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> ... Deswegen die suche nach nem Eloxierer, der mir die für überschaubares Geld schwarz macht  Lackieren will ich nicht, wenn dann Elox. Mehrgewicht wegen Lack brauch ich noch weniger Anhang anzeigen 504459



Der guten Ordnung halber ...

nach 4 Wochen kamen meine Kurbelarme zurück. Tja, was soll ich sagen, jetzt sie sind schwarz, mehr müssen sie nicht sein 





Eigentlich sollte da jetzt der original Cannondale Si-Opi-Ring drauf. Gebraucht nicht zu bekommen und neu selbst mir zu teuer  Dafür das Spiderkettenblatt von Absolut Black in 34zig xx1-Style ergattert ... auch gut 



 

Komplett sieht die Kurbel so aus ...
Am Rad dann so ...

Tut was es soll, hab's nicht gewoogen ... NEIN ... müsste aber so 100g leichter sein wie die Kombi die drauf war. Und jetzt ... kann ich nur noch den Fahrer gegen einen leichteren tauschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (3. August 2016)

Und meine Bremsen sind jetzt blau.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. August 2016)

Ich kenn da einen, der immer das Mehrgewicht der Dose als Argument ins Feld führt, so was nicht fahren zu wollen (außer vielleicht im Schmuddelwetterrad). Ja, wenn man untergewichtig ist, dann darf man das. Ansonsten, Leichtbau fängt beim Fahrer an. Es zählt das Systemgewicht. Und wenn der Fahrer 10 kg Übergewicht hat, dann weiss ich, wo das größere Einsparpotential liegt. Also mich stören so ein paar Gramm, oder von mir aus Kilogramm mehr am Bike nicht. Hab eh zu wenig Hangabtriebskraft.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. August 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Und meine Bremsen sind jetzt blau.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. August 2016)

So, und nach dem Jekyll ist nun auch auf dem Scalpel der Umwerfer verbannt und auf ein modernen 1-fach Antrieb umgerüstet.

Während auf dem Jek ein echter 1x11 XX1-Mix verbaut ist, ist es auf dem Scalpel ein selbstgestrickter 1x10 Antrieb im XX1-Style geworden. Warum?

1. LRS nicht auf XD-Freilauf umrüstbar 
2. Viele Komponenten schon vorhanden 
3. Nur noch Kleinkram benötigt 
4. Weil ich's kann 

Neu angeschafft wurde ein 36ziger Absolut Black XX1-Style LK 104 Kettenblatt (puhh ... passt gerade so noch drauf, 1mm Luft zur Kettenstrebe, kleiner taugt aber nicht, wegen dem 11er, um in der Ebene noch voran zu kommen). Ein Shimano 16er Ritzel. Das war's schon.

Im Einzelnen besteht der 1x10-Antrieb nun aus:

X.0. Trigger
X.0. Type 2 Schaltwerk Medium Cage
Cannondale Si Kurbel mit Spider und Absolut Black Kettenblatt
Modifizierte 10-fach 11-42 XT Kassette (42er Mirfe, 16er statt 15+17er Ritzel)
10-fach Kette

Der 1-fach Antrieb tut auch was er soll und bringt mich nach vorn . Es fehlt zum alten 2-fach Antrieb (39-26 / 11-36) der Größte und 1,5 kleinste Gänge ... wird halt früher geschoben 

Leichter ist es in der Summe sicher auch ein paar Gramm geworden. Hab's nicht gewogen, aber das modifizierte XT "Blei"-Ritzel verhindert größeres Einsparpotenzial ... egal, weil wichtiger ... ich müsst dann eh mal wieder mehr auf's Rad. Kurzerhand steht jetzt im September doch noch was im Kalender


----------



## driv0r (5. August 2016)

Sauber. Ist sicher nen gutes Gefühl wenn alles geklappt hat und funktioniert.


----------



## LimitedEdition (5. August 2016)

. Kurzerhand steht jetzt im September doch noch was im Kalender 

Was steht bei dir denn im Kalender?


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2016)

Das Bild von Henrick auf dem Schartl Kamm habe ich geschossen. Hier dürft ihr mal das Sternchen anklicken.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. August 2016)

Was geht am Wochenende?


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2016)

Getriebeschutz gegen Steinschläge, Modell Speedskater, ist seit gestern Abend dran. Danke nochmal! Jetzt darf es gerölliger und rumpeliger werden.




 

 
Jetzt kommt so langsam, denke ich, die Fuhre an die 15 kg-Marke ran.
Wenn ich mal zu Hibike komme nehme ich noch schwarze Kurbelarmsöckchen von Ratze Fatze mit. Bei 7,90 Euronen bestelle ich sowas nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2016)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> . Kurzerhand steht jetzt im September doch noch was im Kalender
> 
> Was steht bei dir denn im Kalender?
> 
> ...


Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2016)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Was geht am Wochenende?


Heute Gartenarbeit ... Morgen radl ... Biergarten Aschebersch ?!?!


----------



## Bikeholic (6. August 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Heute Gartenarbeit ... Morgen radl ... Biergarten Aschebersch ?!?!


Das hatte ich auch im Auge. Rock "n" Roll ist das Thema.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. August 2016)

Ok. Dann Biergarten. Konditionsrunde. Hätte sonst das Argon Gassi geführt, aber so halt das kleine Starre. Wann soll es denn unter der Brücke losgehen?


----------



## Erdi01 (6. August 2016)

Gut ... und wann soll ich in Seligenstadt/Fähre sein ?


----------



## Bikeholic (6. August 2016)

10:15 Uhr fahre ich los
10:20 Uhr unter der Brücke
ca. 10:55 Uhr Seligenstadt Fähre
... wenn ich das jetzt mal so festlegen darf.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. August 2016)

ok.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. August 2016)




----------



## Erdi01 (8. August 2016)

@Chaotenkind, sorry, aber ich mache jetzt doch nicht zu Hibike. Mir ist die Nacht eingefallen, dass ich noch ein Satz Rocket Ron und Racing Ralph auf meiner "Resterampe" habe. Sind zwar in 2,25 und eigentlich to mutch auf'm Scalpel. Auf der anderen Seite trägt man damit eigentlich nur dem derzeitigen Wahn nach "Kingsize" Rechnung


----------



## LimitedEdition (8. August 2016)

So ein Zufall aber auch, dass ihr immer gleichzeitig mit uns am Gardasee seid


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (12. August 2016)

Hat jemand Interesse an einer Tagestour in den Spessart am Sonntag ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. August 2016)

Nee, ist mir zuviel. Aber wenn die Tour über den Hahnenkamm geht würde ich bis dahin mitfahren und mich oben dann ausklinken.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. August 2016)

Wie schaut es denn jetzt morgen aus? Fährt jemand bis zum Kamm? Sonst bin ich alleine weg.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. August 2016)

Kein Kamm! Dafür Paradies   und über Ronneburg und Hohe Strasse zurück.

Abfahrt: Parkplatz unter der B43a - 10:15 H

Schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß bei was auch immer


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. August 2016)

Nee. Hohe Straße hatte ich in letzter Zeit genug. Bei dem Wetter fahre ich in ner Stunde zum B8 Parkplatz um von dort aus im Wald ein paar Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen.


----------



## mishis (14. August 2016)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, bei euren Touren. Wir fahren gleich Richtung Kufstein, um dort aufs Bike Richtung Torbole zu springen.
Wenn wir zurück sind müssen wir mal wieder eine schöne Spessart Runde machen.

Grus Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. August 2016)

Michi und Torsten ich wünsche euch viel Spass und wir freuen uns über schöne Bilder und einen Bericht.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. August 2016)

Michi und Torsten ich wünsche Euch viel Spass und wir freuen uns selbstverständlich über schöne Fotos und einen Bericht.

Hals und Beinbruch oder besser gesagt: bleibt in einem Stück


----------



## mishis (22. August 2016)

Wir hatten viel Spaß, auch wenn es anders kommt, als man denkt.
Ich hab mal ein paar Bilder hier online gestellt: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/81881
Wir hatten vom Wetter her viel Glück. Es hat meist erst nach unserer Zielankunft geregnet.
Nur einmal. Am Passo Rolle, es hatte in den ganzen Dolomiten auch nur dort zu unserer Zeit geschifft.
Nach Etappe 3 hatte ich ein paar heftige Magen Darm beschwerden, weshalb wir ein Tag Pause in Corvara gemacht hatten und die restlichen Etappen umplanten, dazu war die Aktuelle Kaltfront im anmarsch. Das heißt wir kamen Gestern schon zurück statt Heute und haben Etappe 4, 5, 6, 7 nicht so gemacht wie geplant. Trotzdem hatten wir Spaß schöne Trails und tolle Aussichten.
Bis dann


----------



## mishis (4. September 2016)

So, Urlaub ist fast rum und nach 10 Tagen in Zee-Flandern, gibt es jetzt einen ausführlicheren Bericht.
Den Startpunkt hatten wir kurzfristig, auf Grund von uns nicht zusagenden Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, von Kufstein nach Wörgl verlegt.




So sah dann eigentlich der Plan aus:
https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3641201-ax16-etappe1-48/
Die Abfahrt von der Filzenscharte nach Wald im Pinzgau war zwar am Anfang nur Forstweg, aber zum Schluß kurz vor dem Talboden gab es schon lohnende Trails.
Da wir zwei recht flott unterwegs waren und um 14 Uhr schon in Krimmel ankamen, entschlossen wir uns die 2. Etappe noch ein wenig zu verkürzen und fuhren hoch zum Krimmlertauern Haus.




2. Etappe
https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3641204-ax16-etappe2/
Dank dem frühen Start schon am Tauernhaus war der Tag trotzdem noch recht anstrengend und lang.




Das erste mal spürten wir, dass ganz Italien in den Alpen Urlaub macht.
Der Weg runter ins Ahrtal war schon recht voll mit Urlaubern, hat aber trotzdem viel Spaß gemacht.
Bis Bruneck war man nie alleine unterwegs.
In Reischach angekommen haben wir erst mal Bahn-Tickets für den nächsten Morgen geholt und dann im Hotel eingecheckt.
Beim Abendessen kam dann, wie am Tag zuvor, der Regen und das Gewitter.
Etappe 3
https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3641207-ax16-etappe3/
Änderten wir auch kurzfristig vor Ort und zwar fuhren wir vom Kronplatz die Furcia herunter .
Und dank eines einheimischen Bikers, über Forstwege und kleine Trails an St. Vigil vorbei Richtung Fanes.




Nach einem leckeren Kaiserschmarrn gings weiter durch das Hochtal (traumhaft) zur letzten Abfahrt des Tages in Richtung San Cassiano.
Die Abfahrt hat es in sich. Den oberen Teil, ca 20-30 Minuten, tragend und schiebend bis es für uns fahrbar wurde.
Nach einchecken ging es nochmal rein nach San Cassiano zum Essen, wo uns der Regen ohne unsere Rucksäcke und Regenjacken erwischte.
Zurück im Hotel änderte sich dann so einiges. Für mich ging es dann kniend vor und sitzend auf der WC Schüssel weiter. Nach einer nicht gerade erholsamen Nacht wurde umgeplant. Es wurde eine etwas bessere Unterkunft für die nächste Nacht gesucht, denn immer aus dem Zimmer auf das WC im Flur rennen war doof.
Mit Fieber und sehr wenig Kraft ging es anders als geplant Talwärts, dann links herum ein wenig Bergauf nach Corvara.
Thorsten fuhr noch eine Runde durch die Badia, während unser eins sich im Zimmer ausruhte.
Das ging bei diesem Ausblick auch recht gut:




Nochamls danke, an das herzliche Team des Albergo Pradat in Kufar.
Gegen Abend und nach dem Studieren der Karten und downloaden von anderen AX Strecken Richtung San Martino di Castrozza, war die nächste Etappe neu geplant. 
Ich hatte so einen Hunger, nur leider ging noch nicht alles was ich wollte. Die Nacht hatten wir auch wieder unseren Regen und Gewitter.
Dann ging es von Covara den Passo Campolongo (leichtere Kost, für mich gut machbar) rüber nach Arabba.
Dort mit der zweiten Bahn, die erste gerade verpasst, ging es hoch zum Bindelweg, den wir Richtung Pass Pordoi fuhren.




Von dort oben ging es auf verschiedenen Trails (DoubleU und 4X) runter nach Canazei. Hat Spaß gemacht.
Von hier immer im Tal entlang durch die italienischen Urlauber bis Moena. Von hier mit der Seilbahn hoch zur Valbona, mit 1 Stündiger Rast an der Mittelstation, wegen Mittag der Seilbahn. Es ging hinunter zum Rifugia Passo di Lusia und weiter über Forstwege in Richtung Passo Rolle.
Tja, wenn ich nicht so im Arsch gewesen wäre, hätten wir es vielleicht noch trocken nach San Martino geschafft, aber durch mehrere Pausen erwischte es uns oben anständig. Die Abfahrt war durch das Wasser echt cool.
Am Abend wieder Wetter und geplante Etappe:
https://www.bikemap.net/en/route/3641210-ax16-etappe5-0308/ 
studiert und uns wegen der Wetterlage und meiner Fitness auf stundenlanges Talabwärtsfahren nach Primolano geeinigt.




Von dort ging es noch mit der Bahn bis Trento und dann, nach angeblich überfüllten Zug, einen Zug später durch den Regen nach Bozen, zum Brenner und weiter über Innsbruck nach Wörgl. Ankunft 20.30 Uhr.
Dort noch ein Zimmer in unserer ersten Unterkunft bekommen. Am nächsten Tag, nach einem guten Frühstück (es ging wieder, was ich wollte) Heimwärts.
Bis dann.


----------



## driv0r (5. September 2016)

Hi Michi,

schön das du noch etwas ausführlicher eure Reise beschrieben hast. Diese stand aber wohl unter keinem guten Stern. Schade.
Ich denke aber ihr habt das Beste draus gemacht. Die Ausblicke von den Bergen und die Trails sollten doch für so einiges entschädigen.
Vielleicht bis bald mal wieder. 

Gruß Lars


----------



## mishis (5. September 2016)

Man kann sich das halt nicht immer aussuchen. Es ist so und war auch gut so. Ich denke, wir haben echt das Beste draus gemacht, schließlich hatten wir auch so viel Spaß.
Und wir haben jetzt schon die letzten Tage für den nächsten Alpencross fertig geplant.

Ja, Lars wir sollten mal wieder eine Tour machen.


----------



## driv0r (6. September 2016)

Schon wieder den nächsten Alpen-X geplant.  Ihr Verrückten!
Ich würds auch eher so machen wie die anderen gerade (Ingo, Armin ... ) Schön an einen Ort fahren, aktuell Gardasee, und dann dort entsprechende Touren planen. Da ist das Wetter dann auch konstanter. 6-7 Tage mit Gepäck, da hätte ich keine Lust zu. Aber natürlich jedem das seine. 
Bis bald ma wieder.


----------



## Speedskater (6. September 2016)

Lars, ich bin aber in 7 Tagen mit dem Bike nach Riva del Garda angereist. 
Nach dem Alpencross ist vor dem Alpencross.


----------



## driv0r (6. September 2016)

Ach Ihr seit ja auch alle bekloppt. 
Ich weiß das du das auch wieder gemacht hast Armin. 
Ich würde es aber trotzdem machen wie beschrieben.
Viel Spaß noch bei euren Trails da unten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. September 2016)

Danke!
Hatten wir.
Leider wieder zurück, wobei der zeitweise Regen an den letzten beiden Tagen den Abschied etwas leichter gemacht hat. Monte Zugna wird wohl zu meiner Lieblingslocation werden. "Garda-Flow-Trails" und ein Shuttle, das einen zum nächsten Trail hochfährt, sobald man den anderen runter ist. Wobei Navene auch sehr schön ist und der Skull für meine Fahrtechnik, verbunden mit dem neuen Enduro-Hardtail, zu 80% fahrbar war. Mal sehen, ob ich es auf dem irgendwann auf 100% bringe. Also mit dem Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (22. September 2016)

Freut mich das Ihr Spaß hattet und alle wieder Gesund zurück gekommen seit. 
Ich hoffe ich kann das nächste Jahr auch mal wieder da unten sein.


----------



## Speedskater (22. September 2016)

Übrigens mein Bericht von Alpencross 2016 ist fertig.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/alpencross-2016-routen-check.813024/page-2#post-14072087


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. September 2016)

Jo, schee war`s.

Navenetrail am "Loch":








Und gefräßige Spatzen in der Sailing-Bar in Riva:


----------



## Speedskater (24. September 2016)

Was steht eigentlich morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. September 2016)

Zu spät, war leider gestern abend nicht mehr im Netz.

War heute morgen in den Bombenkratern am Kamm zugange um das Procore auf dem Helius zu testen. Menschenleer im Wald, erst oben am Haus kamen nach mir noch ne Handvoll CCler an. Habe mich dann sehr schnell verdrückt und die komplette Abfahrt nur für mich. Ich war ja nun fast zwei Jahre lang nicht in den Kratern gewesen. Irgendwer hat vor dem ersten Krater ein Warndreieck an nen Baum gelehnt.

Fazit: Procore gut, wie auch bereits auf dem Argon. Hinten musste ich leider zuviel Luft drauflassen, sonst schleift der Reifen vorne an den Kettenstreben. Naja, vorne ist weniger Luft eh wichtiger als hinten. Wenn Pampe nachfüllen auf dem Programm steht, kommt wohl wieder der 2,4er Mountain King hinten drauf, der baut ja schmaler als der Hans Dampf. Und liegen schließlich noch rum.
Weiter: wenn man schon mit Fully unterwegs ist, sollte man auch den Dämpfer aufmachen, wenn es runter geht.  Auch wenn es kein Problem ist, rechnet man ja doch mit nem eher sensiblen Heck. Beim nächsten Mal halt.
Ansonsten: Lenker zu schmal, nachdem ich mich an das Geweih auf dem Argon gewöhnt habe.
Konsequenz: muss morgen in den Laden, neuen Flatbar in 80 cm Breite ordern. Mal sehen, ob es den Atlas noch in schwarz/schwarz gibt. Sonst halt schwarz/weiss.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2016)

@LimitedEdition: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2016)

Was steht denn morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Oktober 2016)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @LimitedEdition: Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


 
Aber sowas von alles Gute!


----------



## mishis (1. Oktober 2016)

Morgen fahren jazzist und ich um 7 Uhr nach Seeheim und werden von dort aus die Trails im Odenwald ein wenig weiter erforschen.
Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. Oktober 2016)

Um 7:00 Uhr dreh ich mich noch mal um.

Die letzten Tage sind ein paar Pakete eingetrudelt




Heute war Basteltag und Morgen werde ich mit dem Ergebnis erst mal zum Bäcker fahren.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2016)

Schicker Paketinhalt


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> Morgen fahren jazzist und ich um 7 Uhr nach Seeheim und werden von dort aus die Trails im Odenwald ein wenig weiter erforschen.
> Gruß Michi


Dann erstmal viel Spaß Ihr Langschläfer


----------



## Bikeholic (2. Oktober 2016)

Schöne Grüße von der Almhütte.


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2016)

Holadiöööö ...

Schönen Gruss an alle "Kellerkinder". Ingo lallt, das Schwarzbier wäre lecker ... haha.


----------



## Speedskater (7. Oktober 2016)

Moppelchen hat jetzt einen Zahnriemen: 




Was steht am Sonntag auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Oktober 2016)

Das ist ja jetzt mal richtig schick!

Sonntag, weiss ich noch nicht. Das Wetter ist ja dermaßen "bescheiden", das man nix planen kann.

Habe gestern mit nem Kollegen 101 km runtergerissen, mit Frühstückspause in Aschaffenburg allerdings (war ein "Betriebsausflug" für alle, die nicht arbeiten mussten). Wir sind halt mit dem Bikes hin, haben uns 2 Stunden durchs Buffet gefräst und sind anschließend mit ein paar Umwegen durch den Wald wieder heim. (So spannend ist Aschebersch schließlich auch nicht). Immerhin mit nem insgesamt guten 21er Schnitt. Heute bin ich schon ein wenig platt, also viel wird es am Sonntag nicht, wenn Wetter gut.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Oktober 2016)

Sonntag geht es zum Sofhienhof. Abfahrt bei mir 10:00 Uhr

Schickes Bike Speedskater


----------



## Speedskater (8. Oktober 2016)

OK, ich bin dabei.


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch dabei ...

Hier die GPS-Kordinaten vom Treffpunkt, falls noch wer in den Feldern um Rodgau-Jügesheim um 10:30 Uhr dazu stoßen will. Das werden ca. 100 KM und 500 HM.





@Speedskater , krasses Pferd !!!


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Oktober 2016)

Na, danke! Die angekündigten gelegentlichen Schauer gehen hier ständig runter. Couch hat auch was....


----------



## Erdi01 (9. Oktober 2016)

Uns hat nur ein Schauer auf dem Rückweg aufgesucht. Aber der hat gelangt um sich schön einzusauen 

Und während der Rest nach Hanau weiter gerast ist, anders kann man das am Ende ja nicht nennen, hab ich ein letztes mal für dieses Jahr die beste Eisdiele im Kreis Offenbach aufgesucht und noch schön in der Sonne gesessen


----------



## Speedskater (9. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe Moppelchen mal zur "Bike der Woche" Wahl angemeldet.
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2069198

Erdi, als Du dabei warst sind wir doch noch langsam gefahren.
Auf dem Stück parallel der B45 sind wir gerast.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich habe Moppelchen mal zur "Bike der Woche" Wahl angemeldet.
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2069198
> 
> 
> Auf dem Sück parallel der B45 sind wir gerast.


 
Sternchen vergeben.

PS: Ihr seid doch bekloppt.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Oktober 2016)

Wir fahren heute ein wenig in der Sonne zum  und . Falls sich jemand anschließen möchte: 10:30 Parkplatz unter der B43a oder da wo die L3008 die Hohe Straße kreuzt (50.193805, 8.870412) 11:30 Uhr.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## mishis (16. Oktober 2016)

Viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter. Ich hatte gestern keinen Stau auf der Autobahn, aber dafür auf dem Trail (Stop and GO), da waren sie zu hunderten unterwegst:




(WasgauBikeMarathon)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (16. Oktober 2016)

Dem war heute wieder konkret krass. 
91 km und 700 hm


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Oktober 2016)

Nur 49 km und 670 HM.

Wollte eigentlich nur kurz auf den Kamm. Oben in den Weinbergen bei Michelbach dann spontane Unlust, anschließend noch zum Kamm hochzutreten. Daher nur noch nen Umweg über die Birkenhainer und heim. Immerhin, noch ist das schönste Stückchen dort trocken. Irgendwer hat mich nach den Bächlein überholt, naja, mehr als an passenden Stellen mittreten kann ich auf dem flachen Weglein ja nicht. Ja, ja, die fehlende Hangabtriebskraft... Kollege hat heute schon gelästert, dass zum Glück kein Gegenwind war, sonst wäre ich da wohl stehen geblieben.


----------



## Erdi01 (20. Oktober 2016)

Gratulation Armin zum Bike der Woche


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Oktober 2016)

Echt?, Na dann mal herzlichen Glühstrumpf!


----------



## driv0r (21. Oktober 2016)

Saubär !


----------



## Speedskater (22. Oktober 2016)

Danke, hier gehts zum Artikel
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bike...s-moppelchen-von-ibc-user-speedskater.822787/


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Oktober 2016)

Schöner Artikel. Das Moppelchen hat schon was. Die Frage ist jetzt, wann bringt Smart-Components ne Kleinserie raus?


----------



## Speedskater (23. Oktober 2016)

Kleinserie wird es eher nicht geben, die gibts nur als individuelle Maßanfertigung auf Bestellung.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Oktober 2016)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (29. Oktober 2016)

Morgen gehts hier her:
http://www.rvkleinlinden.de/linneser-backschiesser-ctf-rund-um-den-duensber/
Thorsten und ich werden so ziemlich gleich um 8.30 Uhr starten.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Oktober 2016)

Tour für morgen 

Startzeit: 10:15 Uhr

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a Nähe Druckhaus/Mainradweg

Strecke: über Birkenhainer Strasse und Eselsweg zum Engländer und durch das Kahltal zurück

Mitfahrer willkommen


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Oktober 2016)

Ich werde mein Schmuddelwetterrad nur mal bis zum Stadtkrankenhaus und wieder Heim bewegen. Mutter besuchen.


----------



## Speedskater (30. Oktober 2016)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Tour für morgen
> Startzeit: 10:15 Uhr
> Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a Nähe Druckhaus/Mainradweg



bin dabei


----------



## mishis (11. November 2016)

Wie sieht es bei euch mit dem Winterpokal aus? Ich hab Heute meine erste Tour durch Schnee gemacht:




Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (11. November 2016)

Super Michi.
Ich habe erst 74 Punkte eingetragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (12. November 2016)

Grüngürtel Frankfurt ist für morgen auf dem Plan! ☀⛅

Treffpunkte:
Ingo Hanau 9:30
Gotheturm 10:30

Mittagspause ist eingeplant. Auch wenn ich hoffe vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück zu sein, empfehle ich Licht mitzunehmen.

Mitfahrer willkommen.

Allen anderen einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Bikeholic (13. November 2016)

Für alle mögliche Mitfahrer aus Karben und aus Bischofsheim Mittagseinkehr wird am Lohrberg oder in Seckbach sein. Also Heimspiel für alle angesproche Personen. 

Zufahrt Fähre Maintal - Rumpenheim: 09:45 Uhr


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. November 2016)

Ok. Wenn ihr nicht so hetzt würde ich mitfahren und um 9:45 in Rumpenheim sein. Wenn die Fähre am Sonntag nicht fährt, fahre ich weiter bis Fechenheim und dort über die Brücke.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. November 2016)

Alles klar. Ich halte Ausschau nach Dir.


----------



## driv0r (24. November 2016)

Schöner Bericht. Vielleicht ganz interessant für den nächsten Gardasee-Urlaub.
Mein Favorit wäre der Rocol Trail. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/11/01/spot-check-gardasee/


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2016)

driv0r schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht. Vielleicht ganz interessant für den nächsten Gardasee-Urlaub.
> Mein Favorit wäre der Rocol Trail.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2016/11/01/spot-check-gardasee/


 
Auf jeden Fall! Riva ist nächstes Jahr wieder gesetzt. Ich will auf jeden Fall die Monte-Zuna-Trails nochmal unter die Stollen nehmen. Die haben Flow. Also Garda-Flow, so unser Guide. Hiess übersetzt, wer den Skull und den 601 fährt, hat da Spass. Und das Essen ist in der Gegend sowieso mjam.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2016)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall! Riva ist nächstes Jahr wieder gesetzt.


+1 

Ich denk mal bis dahin habe ich dann auch die Neuauflage von meinem Jekyll am Start. Ist zwar alles nun auf 27.5" aufgeblasen, ist mir aber egal, habe vor beim 26" LRS zu bleiben. Das wichtigste ist mir nach wochenlanger Suche nun aber übern Weg gelaufen, die passende SuperMax. Ist ürsprünglich eine 29" Version mit 130mm, aufgeblasen durch 88 auf 150mm  Nagelneu, Carbon-Version, aber trotzdem die mit Abstand schwerste Lefty die ich habe. 1860g  damit hat die Lefty einen ihrer großen Vorteile verloren, das geringe Gewicht. Der Rest ist geblieben. Aber vor dem Hintergrund, dass das eine Enduro/DH-Version mit bescheidenen 46mm im Durchmesser ist, geht's wieder


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2016)

Himmel, 1860 g. Da besteht ja die Gefahr, dass das neue Jekyll locker 12 kg auf die Waage bringen wird. Tja, da heisst es, das Mehrgewicht beim Fahrer einzusparen. Weihnachtsbraten und Plätzchen gestrichen, statt dessen Salat ohne alles.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2016)

Bin ich neuerdings Veggie oder noch schlimmer Veganer ... ne ne, diesen Hype können gerne andere mitmachen  

557g Mehrgewicht SuperMax statt Max
100g Mehrgewicht Rahmengröße L statt M

Rechnerisch komme ich so beim 1 zu 1 tausch auf 11,857g ... also nix Blätter fressen 

Ziel ist natürlich auch in Wirklichkeit unter 12 zu bleiben. 
Geplant ist eigentlich nur noch ein anderer Sattelfahrstuhl.
OK. Eagle geistert mir auch im Kopf rum


----------



## Speedskater (26. November 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bin ich neuerdings Veggie oder noch schlimmer Veganer ... ne ne, diesen Hype können gerne andere mitmachen



Da hast Du aber noch mal Schwein gehabt.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> 557g Mehrgewicht SuperMax statt Max
> 100g Mehrgewicht Rahmengröße L statt M
> 
> Rechnerisch komme ich so beim 1 zu 1 tausch auf 11,857g ... also nix Blätter fressen
> ...



Da darfst Du aber keine Reifen drauf machen, womit man das Bike artgerecht halten könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (26. November 2016)

Fahre morge ab 10:00 Uhr (Start ist bei mir / wer unter der Brücke dazustoßen möchte ruft mich bitte an) ein wenig. Ende max.15:00 Uhr. Mitfahrer willkommen. Bei voraussichtlichem Regen sage ich die Tour ggf. 1 Stunde vor Start ab. Es kann sich also lohnen morgens nochmal in diese Gruppe zu schauen.

Schönen Sonntag allerseits.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. November 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Da darfst Du aber keine Reifen drauf machen, womit das das Bike artgerecht halten könnte.



Habe jetzt schon, und damit in der Rechung enthalten, aktuelle NN in 2,35 drauf, sooo artfremd sind die jetzt auch nicht. Aber mal sehen wie und mit welchen Gewicht es am Ende dastehen wird. Muss erst im April fertig sein.

Zuvor nehme ich erstmal meiner Frau   das Rize wieder ab ...


    

... mit dem ist die jetzt 3 Jahre durch die Gegend gefahren. Jetzt brauch ichs selber wieder als AM, da das Jekyll ja nicht nur die Laufradgröße, sondern gleich die ganze Kategorie gewechselt hat


----------



## Bikeholic (27. November 2016)

Hat sich niemand mehr gemeldet, bin jetzt unterwegs. Tour fällt damit aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. November 2016)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon, und damit in der Rechung enthalten, aktuelle NN in 2,35 drauf, sooo artfremd sind die jetzt auch nicht. Aber mal sehen wie und mit welchen Gewicht es am Ende dastehen wird. Muss erst im April fertig sein.


 
Naja NN. Ich weiss nicht, ob das der richtige Reifen für ein Enduro ist. Wenn schon Schwalbe, dann wenigstens Hans Dampf. Der hat übrigens die Garda-Flow-Trails sehr entspannt weggesteckt. NN ist ja eher was für CC bis max. AM.



Erdi01 schrieb:


> Zuvor nehme ich erstmal meiner Frau   das Rize wieder ab ...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 549973 Anhang anzeigen 549974 Anhang anzeigen 549975 Anhang anzeigen 549976
> 
> ... mit dem ist die jetzt 3 Jahre durch die Gegend gefahren. Jetzt brauch ichs selber wieder als AM, da das Jekyll ja nicht nur die Laufradgröße, sondern gleich die ganze Kategorie gewechselt hat


 
Uiuiui! Wo hast du die denn bislang versteckt?


----------



## Erdi01 (28. November 2016)

Hehe, Du kennst noch nicht all meine Geheimnisse 

NN ist noch nie so schlecht wie sein Ruf gewesen, klar gibt es für jeden Einsatzbereich Bessere, aber kaum einen besseren Allrounder und in der neusten, mittlerweile 3. Generation, geht's bis in den Enduro-Bereich. 

Ganz schön beschrieben hier:
https://www.bike-components.de/blog/2015/01/im-test-schwalbe-nobby-nic-2015/

So in der Art klingen fast alle Meinung.


----------



## Speedskater (4. Dezember 2016)

Ausritt mit Wolfgang zur Ronneburg geradelt wo wir



getrunken haben.
Und auf dem Heimweg sind wir dann in Richtung Sonnenuntergang geritten.




Mit Blick auf Frankfurt


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihr hier schon unterschrieben?

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/feldberg-kiosk-muss-bleiben


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Dezember 2016)

Na logisch.

Kam auch gestern im Hessenfernsehen.


----------



## mishis (9. Dezember 2016)

Erst mal gehts weiter.
Was ein Glück.
Karamalz ist gesichert.
http://hessenschau.de/wirtschaft/fe...cht,feldberg-kioskbesitzer-happy-end-100.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Dezember 2016)

mishis schrieb:


> Erst mal gehts weiter.
> Was ein Glück.
> Karamalz ist gesichert.
> http://hessenschau.de/wirtschaft/fe...cht,feldberg-kioskbesitzer-happy-end-100.html


 
Ja. Habe es gestern im Fernsehen mitbekommen. Ich weiss auch nicht, was das sollte. Jeden, der nur ne Kleinigkeit wollte mit Gewalt in die Kneipe treiben wollen. Zumal der Kneipenpächter diesbezüglich überhaupt keine Ambitionen hatte. Der versteht sich mit dem Kioskbetreiber. Die Kunden sind ja auch zwei völlig verschiedene Klientel.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Dezember 2016)

Weihnachtsmarkt Ausfahrt

17.12.16 ab Steinheim 13:30 Uhr (Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a Nähe Druckhaus und Mainradweg Illettstrasse) allgemeine Ausfahrt auf zwei Weihnachtsmärkte ab Steinheim, Dietzenbach, Ffm, Hanau.

Ende: ca. 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (17. Dezember 2016)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habt ihr hier schon unterschrieben?
> 
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/feldberg-kiosk-muss-bleiben


----------



## Bikeholic (18. Dezember 2016)

Schön war es. ;-)


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Dezember 2016)

Mir war das gestern alles zu viel "Massenveranstaltung" und bin gleich weiter ...

Heute habe ich mich im Keller vergnügt ... mein "3-Jahres-Begleiter", so lange bin ich noch nie ein Rad am Stück gefahren, ist Geschichte, der Rahmen eingelagert. So wirklich leicht ist mir das nicht gefallen, aber ich weis ja was kommt, dann geht's 

Jetzt bekommt erstmal das Rize wieder Leben eingehaucht, bis irgendwann im Frühjahr das Jekyll wieder auferstehen wird ...

Und mein Flash wird auch ein Update erhalten, 2x10 wird auch hier in Rente geschickt und durch XX1 ersetzt ...


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2016)

von mir auch ein Frohe Weihnachten  an alle


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2016)

Noch Fragen ... 

(das Bild habe ich mir bei meinem Lieblingsteilelieferant ausgeliehen)


----------



## driv0r (24. Dezember 2016)

Frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## mishis (5. Januar 2017)

Ein gesundes und schönes neues Jahr wünsch ich euch.
Na endlich ist die Wintersaison mit Schnee eröffnet.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2017)

Von mir auch ein Frohes Neues Jahr

Das schreit nach einem Sonntagsausritt in den Taunus, wer kommt mit?


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Januar 2017)

Frohes neues Jahr. 

@Speedskater: bin noch mit Rüsselseuche behaftet. Sonntag wird damit vermutlich nichts.


----------



## driv0r (6. Januar 2017)

Frohes Neues noch an alle.
Aber biken bei dem Wetter. brrrr Ne ich nicht.
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## mishis (6. Januar 2017)

Bin beim Ausritt mit dabei.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Januar 2017)

Mich hat auch die Rüsselseuche erwischt, ich werde heute zuhause bleiben.


----------



## mishis (8. Januar 2017)

Dann eine gute Besserung. Ich mache mich gleich auf den Weg über Saalburg nach oben.
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cocoloeres (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo ich heiße Johannes und komme aus der Nähe von Aachen .Am 27.1-28.1-29.1 bin ich zu besuch in Weilrod . Ich möchte mich gerne irgentwo anschliesen und mit dem MTB eine kleine Runde drehen . Wenn das Wetter es zulässt . Über Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen .


----------



## Speedskater (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo Johannes, frag doch mal den Taunusteufel, der wohnt in Schmitten.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## mishis (14. Januar 2017)

Im Taunus macht es mal wieder richtig Spaß, in den weichen Schnee zu fallen ,wenn das Vorderrad versinkt. Es liegen weniger Bäume um als gedacht.


----------



## driv0r (16. Januar 2017)

Schönes Bild. 
Nur die harten kommen in den Wald.


----------



## mishis (21. Januar 2017)

Wie sieht es Morgen mit einer Tour in den eisigen und verschneiten Wald aus.
Ich würde um 10 Uhr am Parkplatz des Kletterwaldes ( Landwehrstrasse 5 in Friedrisdorf  Seulberg) starten.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (21. Januar 2017)

Moin Michi,
die Rüsselpest bin ich wieder los.
Ich bin dabei.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## mishis (22. Januar 2017)

So, nun warm geduscht und hier ein paar Impressionen, des schönen Tages:


----------



## Speedskater (22. Januar 2017)

Danke Michi, war eine schicke Tour.
Hätte noch besser sein können, aber der Rahmen für diese Räder wird erst im Laufe der Woche bei mir eintreffen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Januar 2017)

Sehr gepflegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2017)

Heute ist dann mein neuer Rahmen bei mir eingetroffen und ich habe das dann mal auf die Schnelle zusammen gesteckt.




Es passt alles zusammen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2017)

Ne Menge Gabelfederweg für ein Fatbike. Gibt wohl ein Fat-Freeride-Hardtail?

Wo wir gerade bei fett sind...., meine fette Wildsau wird gerade wieder aufgebaut, dank Erdis Marzocci Bomber. Mal sehen, ob sich die Gabel anschließend auch bei mir bewegt.

Falls du Interesse an der alten Minute hast, die vorher verbaut war, einfach Laut geben. Ich meine, du hattest an ihrem Innenleben Interesse. Wenn sie nicht die fette Schraubachse hätte, würde ich sie ja im Helius verbauen, aber die ist zuviel des Guten für das Bike.


----------



## Speedskater (28. Januar 2017)

Frau Chaotenkind, Du weißt doch Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch nehr Federweg.
Nennen wir es mal Fat-Enduro-Hardtail.

Mit der Manitou Minute kann ich leider nix anfangen.


----------



## driv0r (29. Januar 2017)

Saubär sieht gut aus.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frau Chaotenkind, Du weißt doch Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch nehr Federweg.
> Nennen wir es mal Fat-Enduro-Hardtail.
> 
> Mit der Manitou Minute kann ich leider nix anfangen.


 
Is schon klar! Mir persönlich reichen 160-170 mm vorne. Die habe ich ja noch nicht mal am Monte Zuna zum Anschlag gebracht.

Na, dann lagere ich die Minute neben der noch vorhandenen Revelation ein. Ordentliche Gabeln mit 1 1/8 Steuerrohr kriegt man für seine alten Rahmen ja nicht mehr und Brot fressen sie ja nicht. Nur dass ich dran denken muss, sie ab und an auf den Kopf zu stellen, damit die Dichtungen hin und wieder etwas Öl abbekommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Januar 2017)

Armin hat da eine Fox 34 drin, die kann max 170 soweit ich weis. Vor ein paar Jahren waren das Freeridegabeln. Also ich habe, nach dem mich Frau Chaotenkind um die Bomber erleichtert hat, eine Lyrik 170 im Gemini drin  Das steckt also heute in nem Hardtail mit MonsterTrackReifen, tzzz .. wo das nur alles enden soll  Ich find's immernoch abartig, wobei ich die Bilder von Armin's fertigem Mobbelchen 2 schon entdeckt habe und jetzt nicht behaupten könnte, dass es mir nicht gefallen würde  

Und bin auch mal gespannt, wie Anetts Wildsau am Ende mal aussehen wird 

Und was mach ich ... NIX ... ich roll mit meinen wiederbelebten Rize durch die Lande, habe gar kein Interesse zur Zeit, das "Jekyll Part 2" aufzubauen. Mein Scalpel ist auch out of order, das neue hintere LR ist zwar da, aber auch kein Bock aufzubauen. Das Flash steht in der Ecke und hält Händchen mit dem Gemini. Also eigentlich nutze ich nur eins im Moment. Macht aber nix, habe ja auch nur ein Arsch, der irgendwo draufpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (29. Januar 2017)

Nachdem ich gestern und heute bissel gebastelt habe, konnte ich heute schon eine Probefahrt machen


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Januar 2017)

Ja und, wie fährt es sich so? Schon mal ein paar Trails unter die Reifen genommen?

@Erdi01: Brocken für die Sau sind geordert. Im Prinzip Aufbau wie immer. Etwas CK, etwas aus der RatzeFatze Atlas Serie, MK3, Speedhub, Selle SMP Chrono und Wasserbremse. Ergibt mindestens 17 kg. Schwerer Rahmen und schwere Gabel halt. Kettenführung, Flats, Ritzel, Sattelstütze, Reifen und so Kleinkram aus der Restekiste. Werde erst mal mit Schlauch fahren, da sie wohl nicht so oft bewegt werden wird. Da muss ich mich nicht so sehr drum kümmern, auch wenn ich das Procore wirklich Klasse finde. Aber die noch vorhandenen Mountain Kings sind auch noch nicht der finale Reifenstand für ein Enduro. Aber bevor sie noch länger hier rumliegen, werden sie erst mal abgefahren. Danach wird sich neu orientiert.
Mal sehen, was ich mit der alten Holzfeller Kurbel mache. Auch einlagern warscheinlich. Die hat ja 175 mm, deswegen neu RatzeFatze in 165 mm.


----------



## tombrider (30. Januar 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frau Chaotenkind, Du weißt doch Federweg ist durch nichts zu ersetzen, ausser durch noch nehr Federweg.



Echt? Isnichwahr...


----------



## Speedskater (4. Februar 2017)

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt würde ich morgen Moppel gassi führen, wer kommt mit?
Ich hatte an eine Runde im Taunus gedacht, vielleicht finde ich dort noch irgendwo Schnee.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2017)

Habe gerade ne Konditionsrunde gedreht, da es morgen eher feucht werden soll. Naja, also siffig war es auch heute schon. Gerade Waschmaschine gefüttert. Also mit meinem kleinen starren Winterbike ist mithalten mit Moppel mit diesem Gabelfederweg eher schwierig. Also runterwärts. Von daher Couch.


----------



## mishis (10. Februar 2017)

Wer mal seine Spikereifen so richtig testen will, der sollte die Tage mal hoch in den Taunus. Ab ca 500 m fängt es an. Der ganze festgetretene Schnee ist geschmolzen und reines Eis.




Wie sieht es am Sonntag aus? Eine kleine Tour?


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2017)

Moppel




bekommt morgen erst mal eine Zahnriemenantrieb




und dann müsste ich das am Sonntag mal testen.


----------



## driv0r (10. Februar 2017)

sauba von beiden


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Februar 2017)

Morgen werde ich um die Steinbrüche fahren. Mal schauen welche Trails noch brauchbar sind. Falls jemand Lust hat und das Wetter mitspielt, bitte melden.


----------



## mishis (12. Februar 2017)

Na, wir hatten uns in den Taunus zum Eis und Schnee begeben.
Es hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht und die Blicke wie immer unbezahlbar .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. Februar 2017)

Sonntag fahren Volker und ich zum Paradies (ohne 72 ... ;-)) Treffpunkt bei mir 10:00 Uhr oder 11:00 Uhr auf der Hohen Strasse an der Kreuzung (L3008, 61137 Schöneck / zwischen Kilianstädten und Mittelbuchen). 

Vielleicht mag sich ja jemand aus Maintal anschließen und jemand aus Karben (mit Partner) ggf. sein Moppelchen ausführen?

Paradiesische Pause bei Schwarz...   und ich gönne mir eine . 

Mitfahrer willkommen


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2017)

Ok, wenn es nicht regnet, dann 11:00 Uhr Hohe Straße an der Kreuzung L3008.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. März 2017)

Ingo und Ich fahren morgen zum Sofienhof nach Rai Breitenbach im ODW. Tagestour mit Mittagseinkehr, ca. 90 KM 700 HM. Start: 9.45 Uhr in Hanau und Dietzenbach, 10:30 Uhr Treffpunkt Parkplatz Kreisquerverbindung. Mitfahrer sind willkommen. Weitere Info auf Nachfrage.


----------



## Speedskater (3. März 2017)

Des basst net in mein Kalender.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. März 2017)

Ist mir zu lang. Habe mich gestern auf dem Heimweg verfahren und noch gute 70 km in den Beinen. Werde heute vormittag nur mal kurz den Hahnenkamm besuchen. Einmal hoch und rumpelig runter und wieder heim. Das Helius will endlich auch mal wieder bewegt werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. März 2017)

Stand Hahnenkamm gestern vormittag:
Der Forst war am Samstag im Wald und hat die Bombenkratertrails zum Teil platt gemacht und das ganze Astgedöns der Baumkronen, das sich nicht vermarkten lässt, großflächig verteilt. Da waren leider Tragepassagen angesagt, weil für einen alleine oder auch zu zweit zu viel zum wegräumen. Dazu etliche Baumstämme quer über den Trail geworfen, wo dieser noch existent war. Davon haben ein weiterer Biker und ich ein paar weggeräumt. Ansonsten musste man teilweise auf offizielle Wanderwege ausweichen, was dem gedeilichen Miteinander von Wanderern und Bikern bestimmt zu Gute kommt. Wobei diejenigen Wanderer, welche ich dort traf, noch ziemlich entspannt waren. Habe sie aber auch nicht erschreckt.
Tja, das Verbot des Bäume fällens während der Brut- und Setzzeit gilt halt nur für den Hobbygärtner im eigenen Garten, nicht aber für die Holzindustrie und den Forstbetrieb. Und die Viecher, die sich ja sonst ja durch die illegalen Trails gestört fühlen, haben sich über die Kettensägengeräusche und das maschinelle Holzrücken in den selben Bereichen sicher tierisch gefreut und zum schlafen niedergelegt.


----------



## aeronautic (6. März 2017)

Ja, da bin ich Samstag auch runter. Mal sehen wie sich das Entwickelt wenn die Holzarbeiten fertig sind. Die Bike-tragerei im mittleren Abschnitt ist ja nix auf Dauer.
Du hattest nicht zufälllig eine neongelbe oder neongrüne Jacke an am Samstag?


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. März 2017)

aeronautic schrieb:


> Du hattest nicht zufälllig eine neongelbe oder neongrüne Jacke an am Samstag?


 
Nö. Ich hatte ein fröhliches, lebensbejahendes schwarzes Jersey und lila Baggys an und war auf einem Helius in blau-camouflage unterwegs.

@Erdi01:
Habe heute mal den Aufbau meiner alten Wildsau in Augenschein genommen. Sie wird, ein Lagertausch steht allerdings noch an und Ratze Fatze ist mit dem Vorbau im Rückstand. Mein lieber Schwan, der Lenkwinkel ist verdammt flach. Ich hoffe mal, dass mir die Fuhre in engen Kurven nicht seitlich über das Vorderrad wegkippt. Und die 2,4er Mountain Kings aus meiner Restekiste nehmen sich trotz der breiten Felgen verdammt schmal aus. Sind allerdings auch nicht die richtigen Reifen für die Sau, aber ich wollte mal die Restekiste einigermaßen leer bekommen und für die Testfahrten hier sollten sie erst mal gehen. Wenn es nach Riva geht kommt dann zumindest vorne der Baron drauf.

Wenn jemand ein paar 175er Kurbeln für 1-fach braucht.... Die Holzfeller sind übrig, da für mich zu lang und nur noch 165er angesagt sind.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. März 2017)

Na da bin ich mal auf die ersten Bilder gespannt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2017)

Letzens auf dem Altkönig




Und am Marmorstein Trail


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2017)

Sehr schön. Passt ne KS mit mehr Hub nicht ins Sattelrohr? Nur so, damit man den Sattel noch etwas mehr absenken kann.


----------



## Speedskater (7. März 2017)

Das Sattelrohr ist für eine 150mm KS LEV Integra vorbereitet. Ist bestellt.


----------



## Speedskater (11. März 2017)

Die neue Sattelstütze muss getestet werden.
Daher werde ich Morgen um 11:00 Uhr Richtung Taunus aufbrechen.


----------



## mishis (12. März 2017)

Ich komme nicht mit in den Taunus. Nach meiner Tour gestern, um den nassen Taunus, hat mich die Rüsselpest wieder im Griff.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. März 2017)

Mich hat wieder die Rüsselpest im Griff. Außer ein wenig flach ist heute nichts. 

Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2017)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm? Winterpokal Abschlusstour?


----------



## Decster (25. März 2017)

Habe morgen einen Ausritt Richtung Taunus geplant, will am Freerider die Bremsen einfahren und bissl Fahrwerk einstellen. Große Touren schaff ich aktuell noch nicht bin noch bissl Hinterher was die Konti angeht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. März 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm? Winterpokal Abschlusstour?


 
Das klingt nach noch mehr km und HM als sonst.

Ich mache morgen max. ne kleine Runde ins Vilbeler Wäldchen um bei der Gelegenheit etwas Bärlauch mitzunehmen. War heute den ganzen Tag in Beerfelden. Eröffnung der Parksaison. War goil. Die Black Line zaubert einem Dauergrinsen ins Gesicht. Zum Glück habe ich Ohren, sonst hätte ich im Kreis gegrinst.
Und das Beste, keine Kerle. Somit kein Stau am Lift.


----------



## Speedskater (25. März 2017)

Habe heute eine kleine Runde mit Moppel über den Feldberg gedreht, 1150hm und 63 km.


----------



## LimitedEdition (25. März 2017)

@Chaotenkind

Bärlauch erlegen im Bad Vilbeler Wald steht auch auf meinem Plan. Ist er schon schlachtreif?


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. März 2017)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind
> 
> Bärlauch erlegen im Bad Vilbeler Wald steht auch auf meinem Plan. Ist er schon schlachtreif?


 
Ich war zwar dann doch nicht im Wald, sondern habe nur meinen gestern erworbenen Muskelkater gepflegt. Aber vor drei Wochen hat man schon die ersten grünen Spitzen gesehen. Von daher müsste er mittlerweile komplett draussen sein.


----------



## LimitedEdition (26. März 2017)

Wir waren dort und haben geerntet. Anschließend habe ich die Beute zu 3 Gläsern Pesto verarbeitet [emoji846].


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk Pro


----------



## powderfan (27. März 2017)

Lohnt sich ein Besuch im Bad Vilbeler Wäldchen bezüglich Trail?
Habe glaub ich in der Vergangenheit schon darüber gelesen.

Gruss Michael


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2017)

powderfan schrieb:


> Lohnt sich ein Besuch im Bad Vilbeler Wäldchen bezüglich Trail?
> Habe glaub ich in der Vergangenheit schon darüber gelesen.
> 
> Gruss Michael


 
Ach herrjeh. Naja. Also nett. Nix weltbewegendes. Eher was, wenn man nur ne kurze Runde ohne viele Höhenmeter drehen möchte. Kategorie S0. Bei gutem Wetter viele Spaziergänger, Jogger, Gassigeher, ect. Geht ein bisschen auf und ab, mal ne vereinzelte Wurzel. Ein paar nasse Stellen. Irgendwo haben ein paar Dirtbiker einen kleinen "Park" angelegt. Auch nix besonderes.
Ich fahre dort, wenn ich nur ne Stunde oder zwei Zeit habe (und Bärlauch brauche). Das schlimmste ist der Anstieg, wenn man wieder auf die Hohe Straße möchte. Der ist wiederlich steil, aber gepflastert bzw. Schotterweg.


----------



## powderfan (28. März 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ach herrjeh. Naja. Also nett. Nix weltbewegendes. Eher was, wenn man nur ne kurze Runde ohne viele Höhenmeter drehen möchte. Kategorie S0. Bei gutem Wetter viele Spaziergänger, Jogger, Gassigeher, ect. Geht ein bisschen auf und ab, mal ne vereinzelte Wurzel. Ein paar nasse Stellen. Irgendwo haben ein paar Dirtbiker einen kleinen "Park" angelegt. Auch nix besonderes.
> Ich fahre dort, wenn ich nur ne Stunde oder zwei Zeit habe (und Bärlauch brauche). Das schlimmste ist der Anstieg, wenn man wieder auf die Hohe Straße möchte. Der ist wiederlich steil, aber gepflastert bzw. Schotterweg.




Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. April 2017)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. April 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


 
Extremcouching, leider.

Werde am Montag vormittag mal wieder verkabelt und wollte dem Langzeit-EKG danach den Hahnenkamm zeigen. Damit mal wieder ein paar verwertbare Daten rumkommen. Da ich heute, gestern, vorgestern und am Dienstag gefahren bin, dabei am Dienstag und Donnerstag ein paar kleinere Ausfälle hatte, ist ein Tag Pause wohl sinnvoll. Also für die Oberschenkel und damit auch für den Puls.

Verdammt, Taunus wäre schon mal wieder schön.


----------



## mishis (1. April 2017)

Ich fahre morgen mit Thorsten die 68 km : http://www.rv-ober-moerlen.de/rvom/index.php/veranstaltungen/ctf-zum-hausberg-und-zurueck
Wir werden etwa 9.30 Uhr starten.


----------



## Speedskater (1. April 2017)

Ich werde mit Wolfgang um 10:00 Uhr nach Villmar radeln, von dort haben wir die Option die Radels in den Hänger zu stellen und mit dem Auto zurück zu fahren oder wir radeln zurück.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2017)

Ich mache mich jetzt flott, dann ab zum Doc und anschließend in den Wald (also einen Teil der Strecke werde ich auch mit meinem Biketransporter überbrücken). Ich denke, ich werde den Vorderspessart heute vormittag so ziemlich für mich haben.


----------



## driv0r (3. April 2017)

mishis schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen mit Thorsten die 68 km : http://www.rv-ober-moerlen.de/rvom/index.php/veranstaltungen/ctf-zum-hausberg-und-zurueck
> Wir werden etwa 9.30 Uhr starten.



Und wie habt Ihr abgeschnitten ?

Gruß Lars


----------



## mishis (3. April 2017)

Na insgesamt mit 5 Stücke Kuchen und 4 große Tassen Kaffee.
Bei einer CTF gehts ja nicht um die Zeit nur um den Weg, die Landschaft und die Leute, sowie die super geniale Verorgung an Start, Ziel. Sowie unterwegst an den Kontrollen. Ich war doof und habe bei der ersten Kontrolle keinen von den Keksen mit Nutella und Bannane genommen, denn beim zweiten Mal dort vorbei waren die leer. Und ich hätte dann so gerne mal probiert.
Wir waren sonst nicht zu gemütlich und nicht zu schnell unterwegs. Wir haben mehr überholt, als wir überholt worden sind.
War ja nur ein Training mit Verpflegung für nächsten Sonntag.
Meiner 80 km und Thorsten 120 km.
http://www.kellerwald-bikemarathon.de/hp2017/index.php/ausschreibung


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. April 2017)

Ich hatte heute vormittag gemütliche 38 km und 570 HM am Hahnenkamm, mit Rückweg über Barbarosaquelle und Birkenhainer. Die war am unteren Ende noch etwas siffig und führte promt zur Dubbekrankheit.
Mal sehen, was die Auswertung des Langzeit-EKS zeigt. Hoffentlich hat es das Gerumpel ausgehalten. Nicht, das ich es kaputt gemacht habe. Gäbe Mecker vom Doc.

Der Trail hinter dem Haus durch die Bombenkrater in Richtung Wasserlos war wieder gut befahrbar. Danke an die Unbekannten, welche ihn netterweise wieder freigeräumt haben.

Etwas weiter unten:




Und nochmal mit Bike:


----------



## driv0r (4. April 2017)

mishis schrieb:


> Na insgesamt mit 5 Stücke Kuchen und 4 große Tassen Kaffee.
> Bei einer CTF gehts ja nicht um die Zeit nur um den Weg, die Landschaft und die Leute, sowie die super geniale Verorgung an Start, Ziel. Sowie unterwegst an den Kontrollen. Ich war doof und habe bei der ersten Kontrolle keinen von den Keksen mit Nutella und Bannane genommen, denn beim zweiten Mal dort vorbei waren die leer. Und ich hätte dann so gerne mal probiert.
> Wir waren sonst nicht zu gemütlich und nicht zu schnell unterwegs. Wir haben mehr überholt, als wir überholt worden sind.
> War ja nur ein Training mit Verpflegung für nächsten Sonntag.
> ...



Ihr seit mir zwei. Hört sich aber gut an und viel Spaß am Sontag.

@Chaotenkind: Ebenfalls sauba.

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (6. April 2017)

Gerade hier in den News das neue Jekyll entdeckt und gedacht "naja, schön is anders". Aber da hatte ich weiter unten das neue Trigger noch nicht gesehen 

Boah ehhh, das is ja die Ausgeburt an Hässlichkeit 

Pfuiii Cannondale ... hätt nie gedacht, das ich das mal schreibe ... und freue mich um so mehr über meine "alten Schätzchen". Die geb ich NIE mehr her


----------



## Bikeholic (6. April 2017)

Sonntag 09.04.

Tagestour zur Fischerhütte.
Wir fahren auf Trailtour und Schotter. 

Km: > 100
HM:. > 1000

Es wird auf jeden Mitfahrer Rücksicht genommen. Wer eine Teilstrecke bevorzugen sollte könnte auch mit der Kahlgrund-Bahn zurückfahren oder einen Teil anfahren. 

Treffpunkt: 10:00 Uhr Steinheim auf dem Parkplatz unter der B43a Nähe Mainradweg, Illettstrasse und Druckhaus.

Mitfaher willkommen ☀☀


----------



## Speedskater (8. April 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei und bringe Wolfgang mit.
Wolfgang wäre gerne um 16:00 Uhr in Langenselbold, können wir das so einrichten?


----------



## Bikeholic (8. April 2017)

Wolfgang könnte direkt vom Fernblick aus Richtung Langenselbold abbiegen dann könnte das klappen. Werden vermutlich 3H hinfahren und ca. 3 zurück, plus Mittagspause wird das mit 16 Uhr eher unrealistisch sein. Es sei denn er fährt von Freigericht (Fernblick direckt mit dem Rad nach Hause).


----------



## Bikeholic (12. April 2017)

Hier schon mal die Info für Karfreitag......
http://mtb-neuses.forumprofi.de/portal.php

Jemand  Lust mitzufahren? 

Lars und ich fahren ab Hanau 08:45 Uhr mit dem Zug.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. April 2017)

Gelesen hatte ich das schon, aber mir viel zu früh. Ich werde wohl zu späterer Stunde eine Geo National Park Runde oder sowas unter die Stellen nehmen. Freitag scheint ja der einzig brauchbare Ostertag zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. April 2017)

75 km. Nee, das ist definitiv zu viel. Vor allem mit den Höhenmetern.

Ich fahre vormittags mit dem Auto zum B8-Parkplatz und von da einmal auf den Kamm und wieder runter. Das sind dann knapp 30 km, wenn ich keinen weiteren Umweg mache. Umweg hängt davon ab, ob ich Ausfälle bekomme. Zumindest ein paar HM wären nicht schlecht in Vorbereitung auf des Belastungs-EKG nächste Woche.


----------



## mishis (14. April 2017)

Wir waren auch nur eine direkte Runde zum Feldberg, da bei uns Besuch erwatet wird, unterwegst.
Ein Traum Wetter, wenn es oben etwa 5 Grad wärmer wäre.
Viel Spaß allen, bei ihren Ausfahrten.


----------



## Speedskater (14. April 2017)

Ich war mit Moppel auch auf dem Feldberg und bin dann x-Trail, Flow-Trail, Bogenschießplatz, Klinik-Trail, Marmorstein und den Golfplatz-Trail abgeritten. 66km 1280 hm.


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2017)

Irrer!

Bei mir waren es 42 km und 570 HM. Hat gereicht um mich auf den letzten Kilometern aus dem Rhythmus zu bringen.
War schon vormittags ne Menge los auf dem Kamm. Aber die Trails nach Wasserlos hatte ich für mich.


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2017)

Der Irre ist letzten Sonntag mit Herrn Bikeholic zur Fischerhütte geradelt. Mit An- und Abreise waren das 146 km und 1700 hm.
Am Fernblick gibts sogar Fahrradständer für Fätbikes




Mit den letzten Sonnenstrahlen sind wir dann nachhause geradelt.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. April 2017)

Fährt heute Nachmittag jemand?


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2017)

Heute werde ich Anton besuchen, wenn das Wetter passt würde ich morgen eine Runde drehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Der Irre ist letzten Sonntag mit Herrn Bikeholic zur Fischerhütte geradelt. Mit An- und Abreise waren das 146 km und 1700 hm.


 
Tja, die Zeiten sind für mich definitiv vorbei! Wenn es zu viele HM bzw. KM werden, dann nur noch mit Lift oder Shuttle. Aber zumindest runter geht es noch gut und vor allem, ohne aus dem Rhythmus zu kommen.


----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2017)

Ich hatte den besten Ostertag natürlich auch genutzt ... habe mich KM und HM-mässig in Eurer Mitte einsortiert 

@Bikeholic, werde in der nächsten Stunde schon starten. Mit neuer Kette und anders verlegten Schaltzughülle, gibt's Rize vllt wieder mehr Ruhe ?! Übrigens: zwischen neuer und verschliessener Kette liegt exakt 1/2 Kettenglied.

In meinem Fuhrpark gibt's demnächst auch wieder Zuwachs. Ein Crosser oder nach neusten Marketinggeschwätz Gravelbike ... hä, wo soll da eigentlich ein Unterschied sein  Egal, Hauptsache Cannondale ... Hauptsache Carbon, also wenn, ein Super-X, mit Disk ... äh, egal ... dann halt mit Cantilver ... Hauptsache überhaupt mal so ein Super-X ergattern. Die sind nämlich noch seltener wie neue Fahrradgattungen womit wir wieder beim Anfang wären ... ist das nun ein Crosser oder Gravel ... pfff, wen interssierts, das is ein Super-X ... das steht eh über allem  Und wie bau ich's jetzt auf


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2017)

Hübsch! Und warscheinlich auch noch mega-leicht.

Ich warte immer noch auf den Vorbau für die Sau. Sonst ist sie soweit fertig, mit nem provisorischen Vorbau halt. Aber fahren will ich sie erst, wenn sie wirklich fertig ist. Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob sich die Bomber bei mir bewegt. Gewogen ist sie auch noch nicht. Ich schätze mal irgendwas zwischen 17,5 und 18 kg. Ordentliche Hangabtriebskraft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (16. April 2017)

Ja, soll leicht werden bzw bleiben. So wie's da abgebildet ist hat das Frameset (inkl. Steuersatz, Gegenzughaltern, BB30 Lagern, Größe 58) knapp 1900g. Fahrfertig dann 10 Kg weniger wie Deine Sau 

Ob die Bomber funzt kannst Du ja so schon probieren. Luft komplett raus lassen, draufsetzen, taucht sie ein, dann is gut. Wenn nicht dann musst Du an die Druckstufe ran und dünneres Öl rein.


----------



## driv0r (17. April 2017)

Wir (Ingo und ich) hatte dann am Freitag mit dem MTB Verein Neuses insgesamt 100 km und ca. 1750 hm gemacht. Das hat mir gereicht, dafür das die Saison erst begonnen hat. Die Tour war gut organisiert und mit 18 Startern auch ordentlich besetzt. Die neu angelegten Trails in Bad Orb sind gut geworden, aber für die besseren Fahrer wohl etwas zu einfach. Für mich war es ok. Hier kann man aber ein bischen Technik und Kondition üben, denn der Aufstieg zum Anfang der Trails ist ziehmlich steil.

@Erdi01: Son Gravel-Crosser find ich zur Zeit ganz interessant. Hier bin ich auf das Bombtrack Hook EXT gestoßen. Das ist auch nicht übertrieben teuer. Aber du stehst halt auf Cannondale.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. April 2017)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, soll leicht werden bzw bleiben. So wie's da abgebildet ist hat das Frameset (inkl. Steuersatz, Gegenzughaltern, BB30 Lagern, Größe 58) knapp 1900g. Fahrfertig dann 10 Kg weniger wie Deine Sau
> 
> Ob die Bomber funzt kannst Du ja so schon probieren. Luft komplett raus lassen, draufsetzen, taucht sie ein, dann is gut. Wenn nicht dann musst Du an die Druckstufe ran und dünneres Öl rein.


 
Ich wollte sie am Kamm ausprobieren. Bei der Gelegenheit kann ich auch die "Bergaufperformance" testen. Also nicht die der Gabel, sondern die der gesamten Fuhre. Mit dem Argon und dem Helius brauche ich vom B8-Parkplatz bis zum Haus eine Stunde. Will wissen, wieviel Zeit mehr mich der Bock kostet.


----------



## Erdi01 (22. April 2017)

"Treffpunkt: Almhütte 10:00 Uhr unter der Brücke und 10:45 Uhr Fähre Seligenstadt"

Info und ich fahren morgen zum Mittagstisch in die Almhütte. Treffpunkte stehen oben. Mitfahrer wie immer willkommen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. April 2017)

Ich schaue mir heute das hier mal an:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sais...il-powered-by-tri-cycles-in-wiesbaden.842815/


----------



## Speedskater (24. April 2017)

Am Samstag in der Pfalz.
Ihr dürft auch noch bei dem Bild das Sternchen anklicken, wenn es euch gefällt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. April 2017)

In der Kneipe war ich auch schon. Aber mit "normalem" MTB.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. April 2017)

Was geht denn morgen?


----------



## Speedskater (29. April 2017)

Ich könnte eine Taunus-Runde anbieten. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. April 2017)

Ich muss leider was entspannteres nehmen, wo ich auch mal aussetzen kann. Konditionell und kraftmäßig läuft es zwar (ich konnte im Belastungs-EKG an den Stand vor dem AX 2014 anknüpfen), aber ich weiss halt nie, wann ein Einbruch kommt und ich spontan vom Bike runter muss. Zum Glück bislang immer nur, wenn es aufwärts ging und nicht länger als ein paar Minuten. Das EKG sah mal wieder krakelig aus (das Langzeit-EKG auch), wenngleich ich ordentlich Leistung aufs Pedal gebracht habe.

Deswegen morgen dass hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/enduro-treff-alzenau-hanau.800127/page-13


----------



## mishis (29. April 2017)

Morgen ist Geburtstag auf dem Programm.
Ich wäre am Montag für eine Tour zu haben.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (29. April 2017)

Herr Sppedskater und ich fahren morgen das "LUSTIGE HAHNENKAMM AUF UND AB"!

Start 10:00 Uhr bei mir.

Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. April 2017)

Na, da könnten wir uns über den Weg fahren. Ich starte von Hörstein aus und werde ausnahmsweise mit dem Auto zum dortigen Treffpunkt anreisen. Nach der Ankündigung wird es bergauf gemütlicher werden, als bei euch Hetzern.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. April 2017)

Dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. Mai 2017)

War keine Hetzer-Tour sondern eine Genusstour, mit späterer Einkehr auf dem Fernblick. War mal wieder super die besten Trailers aneinandergehängt abzuradeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2017)

Dto. Allerdings Einkehr im Berggasthof, vor der letzten Abfahrt. 1250 HM und 45 km. Hat gereicht. Ein paar neue Trails sind im entstehen. Haben sie schon mal ausprobieren können.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Mai 2017)

Dann kannst Du mit Deinen neuen Kenntnissen ja mal mal einen Neue-Trails-Tour anbieten. 

@alle: Sonntag den 14.05. fahre ich übrigens wieder die Buchbergtrailtour. 10:00 Uhr ab Steninheim. Falls jemand mitfahren mag, Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2017)

Schaun mer mal.

Buchberg klingt schon mal gut. Hoffen wir mal, dass das Wetter passt.

Habe mir heute mal die die Auswirkungen des Gewitters vom Donnerstag am Kamm angeschaut.

Ein paar neue "Bachdurchquerungen" auf den Schotterwegen bergauf. Am Ende der Bombenkrater hat sich der Bach auch etwas ausgebreitet. Bin trotzdem runter, aber dann halt nach rechts weg und mit kleinem Umweg zurück nach Wasserlos. Die Trails waren im Großen und Ganzen gut befahrbar.


----------



## mishis (12. Mai 2017)

Hi,
Ich wollt mal horchen was ihr so das Wochende macht?
Ich werde morgen früh (ganz früh) eine Runde durch den Taunus treten und habe dann  noch den ganzen Sonntag zum radeln frei.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (12. Mai 2017)

Auch Hi,
ich werde mich morgen früh (ganz früh) noch 2-3 mal im Bett rumdrehen.
Sonntag hört sich schon freundlicher an. Kommt bissel auf das Wetter an.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2017)

Hi,

anbei ein Samstagsvorschlag:

(falls jemand mit dem Auto hinfährt, zufällig bei mir vorbei und noch einen Platz für Mann mit Rad frei hat würde ich mich gerne einladen lassen \ Rückfahrt dann mit Rad)

http://mtb-neuses.de/event/biketag/

Sonntag fahre ich wie bereits bekannt gegeben Trails um den Buchberg / Start 10:30 / falls sich niemand anmeldet (bis heute Abend 19:00 Uhr), fahre ich früher, später oder eine ganz andere Tour.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2017)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sonntag fahre ich wie bereits bekannt gegeben Trails um den Buchberg / Start 10:30 / falls sich niemand anmeldet (bis heute Abend 19:00 Uhr), fahre ich früher, später oder eine ganz andere Tour.
> Bis bald im Wald


 
Ich fahre mit. Würde gerne am B8-Parkplatz in die Tour einsteigen, ich vermute mal, dass du dort vorbeikommst. Würde mir die Gurkerei am Main entlang gerne sparen. Und falls es Gewitter gibt, ist der Rückweg ins Trockene, sprich Auto, kürzer.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Mai 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich fahre mit. Würde gerne am B8-Parkplatz in die Tour einsteigen, ich vermute mal, dass du dort vorbeikommst. Würde mir die Gurkerei am Main entlang gerne sparen. Und falls es Gewitter gibt, ist der Rückweg ins Trocken, sprich Auto, kürzer.


Gerne! 10:55 Uhr an dem B8-Parkplatz. Wir fahren gemütlich wenn es recht ist? Denn weil Muttertag, sind wir bislang noch die einzigen. Das Wetter sollten wir halt im Auge behalten, auch wenn die Prophezeiungen von besserem Wetter als heute sprechen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Mai 2017)

Alles klar. Bis morgen!


----------



## mishis (13. Mai 2017)

Ich hab mich entschieden, das ich morgen mal das Rennradfahren auf der 120 km Strecke teste.http://www.rsv-kleinkarben.de/

Viel Spaß allen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2017)

was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Mai 2017)

Ich fahre nur eine kleine Runde, weil ich kurz vor 12 wieder zu Hause sein muss. Start vermutlich 09:00 Uhr. Falls Interesse besteht, bitte melden!


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Mai 2017)

War heute am Kamm. War teilweise noch etwas schlammig. Ich mache morgen nen Faulen. Montag geht es dann wieder aufs Bike.


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2017)

Dann werde ich wohl Richtung Taunus aufbrechen.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2017)

Moin zusammen, 

 hat jemand lust morgen auf die Geishöhe zu radeln?


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2017)

Nee, ist mir zu weit und im Laufe des Tages auch zu warm. Werde ganz früh zum Hahnenkamm, weil, das Schweinderl ist soweit fertig, dass eine vernünftige Probefahrt sein muss. Habe es heute nur mal kurz auf die Hohe Straße hochgetreten und nen Feldweg runterollen lassen. Gabel fühlt sich schon mal gut an mit 2 bar, Dämpfer muss ich noch genauer schauen. Leitungsverlegung der Hinterradbremse, auch mal schauen, ist entgegen den Vorgaben von Onkel Jürgen, aber bei dem durchgefädel durch die Schwinge scheuert die Leitung ziemlich und bei der Bremsleitung finde ich das nicht so toll. Muss es jetzt halt mal testen wie es ist, wenn der Sattel komplett unten ist und der Hinterbau komplett eingefedert ist.

Ach übrigens, ist leichter geworden als gedacht. 15,6 kg. Na, das ist auch ein wenig den nicht ganz passenden Söckchen geschuldet, aber die MK waren halt noch da und ich wollte die Restekiste mal etwas leeren.


----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2017)

Frau Chaotenkind, schaut gut aus, aber solltest Du des Schaaf am Lenker nicht durch ein Wildschweinderl ersetzen?

Herr Bikeholic, wann wolltest du denn starten?


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2017)

Schaaf ist bislang auf jedem Bike. Aber ich schau mal, wenn ich das nächste Mal in der Drogerie bei uns im Ort bin. Die haben ne ordentliche Auswahl an kleinem Viehzeug. Vielleicht ist ein passendes Schweinderl dabei, dass sich auch mit Kabelbindern vernünftig feströdeln lässt.

War übrigens nicht ganz einfach, der Speedbone musste etwas zurechtgefräst werden. Neue Bremse und alte Aufnahme, in Verbindung mit der Dose. Aber das Wasser bremst wie die Sau.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frau Chaotenkind, schaut gut aus, aber solltest Du des Schaaf am Lenker nicht durch ein Wildschweinderl ersetzen?
> 
> Herr Bikeholic, wann wolltest du denn starten?


10:00 Uhr unter der Brücke



Schönes Bike Chaotenkind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (27. Mai 2017)

bin dabei


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Mai 2017)

Bin morgen auch dabei ...

Die Gabel da oben kommt mir bekannt vor ... meine Mounty's fristen im Moment was Auf- und Umbauten angeht mehr ein Schattendasein ... mein Aufmerksamkeit richtet sich immer noch mehr Richtung parallel Welt ... aber das Projekt ist noch weit entfernt von "fahrbar".

In der Zwischenzeit sind leichte KCNC Scandium Vorbau und Lenker dazugekommen. Habe mich für TRP 8.4 als Bremse entschieden. Sind der "Goldstandart" unter den Mini V's und damit für's Super-X gerade gut genug  Mein erster System-Laufradsatz  ... Mavic Ksyrium ES/LS ... schon paar Jährchen alt und mit gerissener hinterer Speiche als defekt für ein paar Euronen geschnappt. Hat ein Moment gedauert aber passende Speichen noch aufgetan, rein, zentriert und ... SUPER ... kein Geld verbrannt, sonder unterm Strich erstmal ein Schnapper  Muß jetzt nur noch den Fahrbetrieb überleben ...

Tja, und Fahrbetrieb ... das ist die Frage die jetzt unmittelbar ansteht. Danach richtet sich der weitere Aufbau ... geht's jetzt in Richtung Gravel oder Cross weiter


----------



## Speedskater (3. Juni 2017)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Juni 2017)

Habe es jetzt erst gelesen. ... und was steht morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## mishis (10. Juni 2017)

Was macht ihr den Morgen? Ich hab mal wieder den ganzen Sonntag Zeit zum radeln.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (10. Juni 2017)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?

Michi, ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2017)

Ich fahre mich nur mal kurz am Kamm aus. War gestern in Bad Orb, Traileröffnung. Climax66 hat da was im Forum gepostet. Ist heute übrigens immer noch. Der Haselbachtrail macht richtig Laune, der Rest geht leider mehr oder weniger auf der Ebene entlang. Ein bisschen Eselsweg ist auch mit dabei. Also wenn man es ein wenig laufen lassen möchte, dann Haselbach. Wenn man auf dem Parkplatz der Kneipe Haselbachruhe parkt, spuckt einen der Trail passend dort wieder aus. Es gibt dort auch Hinweistafeln für die Trails. Und die Zubringer zu den Trails sind auch mit Nummern ausgeschildert. Ansonsten kann man sich das Ganze auch runterladen und ausdrucken bzw. auf das kleine elektronische Helferlein ziehen.

Hatte übrigens das Schweinderl dabei mit den neuen Söckchen. Viel besser, trotz noch etwas zu viel Luft auf dem Kernsche. Wegen dem bergauf. Ist aufgrund des Gewichts die magische Marie statt des Barons geworden. Snake Skin, 800 g. Ist noch ok. Mache am Kamm mal ein aktuelles Bild. Züge noch etwas gekürzt und umgelegt, Gabelschaft und Sattelstütze auch noch kürzer. Macht 15,8 kg. Immer noch gut.

Übrigens waren auch ein paar Neusesser da. Ansgar natürlich auch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juni 2017)

Zurück vom ausfahren, nebenbei noch ein Foto vom Endzustand Schweinderl gemacht, weil die Holzreste so schön passend waren, um das Bike gut verkeilen zu können.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Juni 2017)

Was steht denn morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## mishis (17. Juni 2017)

Hi,
Morgen steht das hier auf meinem Programm:
http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
80 km / 2200 Hm

Gruß Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2017)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Erdi!

Gab es was fürs Gravelbike?


----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2017)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Erdi!


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2017)

Von mir und LimitedEdition auch alles gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2017)

Danke für die Glückwünsche 

Nein, fürn Gravler gab's nix. Liegt zwar einiges hier zum komplettieren aber komme nicht dazu. Habe mir vor rund einer Woche mal wieder das Knie verdreht und im Moment geht nix. In 4 Wochen habe ich mich auch bei Melanie im Vinschgau einquartiert. Will mit dem Gravler da hin und u.a. übers Stilvser Joch. Steht aber alles in den Sternen. Am Ende langt's von der Genesung und Kondition her vllt nur noch fürn Kurpark in Meran


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Juni 2017)

Oh Erdi, was machst du bloß?

Ich habe mich am Montag nur auf Sand in ner Kurve auf nem Radweg abgelegt. Zu flott um noch reagieren zu können. Kleine Knieprellung und etwas Tapete runter. Suppt noch etwas, aber bis Riva müsste wieder alles zugewachsen sein. Zum Glück läd das Wetter momentan nicht zum Biken ein, wobei ich am Samstag ne kurze Runde geplant habe. 1x Hahnenkamm hoch und die neuen Trails runter, wieder hoch, Latte M. + Kuchen und dann Burgweg/Kompression runter und heim. Sollte in ner Regenpause machbar sein. Aufgrund der Blessur wohl mit Knieprotektoren.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Sonntag ist meine Hahnenkamm-Trailtour geplant.

Bei Interesse bitte melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (15. Juli 2017)

Also ich war heute mal schauen, was die Baustellen dort so machen. Es werden auf dem Marienweg (dort wo er Schotterweg ist) Leitungen verlegt. Also über weite Strecken Längsgräben ausgehoben. Man kann von einigen Trails den Schotterweg nur zu Fuß queren, weil sich nach den obligatorischen Wassergräben der Aushub auftut und danach der Graben für die Leitungen kommt. Macht keinen Spass. Deshalb heute nur Bombenkrater, d.h. den Burgweg runter gibt es keine Probleme. Die neuen Trails Richtung Kälberau kann man erst mal vergessen, solange die auf dem Schotterweg buddeln. Ansonsten verhältnismäßig trocken und griffig. So gut wie keine Dubben. Wie es Richtung Hohl, ect. aussieht weiss ich nicht. Hatte nach dem ersten Anstieg die Faxen dicke. D.h. oben mit 2 Stück Zwetschgenkuchen mit Sahne meine Hangabtriebskraft temporär etwas erhöht, runter, und mit Umweg übers Klappermühlchen heim. Werde morgen eher nicht fahren, außer es geht mir exorbitant gut. Dann aber eher früher im Wald um gemütlich hochzufahren. Würde dann am Haus warten.

Achso ja, Schweinderl final fertig, der Sattelfahrstuhl war endlich vom Schlosser zurück, der die Hülse rundum um 0,4 mm abgedreht hat.






Und den habe ich oben am Haus getroffen. Nennt sich Hirschkäfer. Ist aber noch ein Junger.


----------



## Bikeholic (15. Juli 2017)

Ich halte die Augen am Haus nach Dir offen. ;-)


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juli 2017)

Ingo Du hast was verpasst, heute auf dem Piz Umbail, geiler Scheiß


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Juli 2017)

Sieht sehr schön aus!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Juli 2017)

Sack, alter!


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juli 2017)

Was steht denn morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Juli 2017)

Hahnenkamm-Trailtour 10:00 Uhr Start unter der Brücke. Bei Interesse bitte melden - Mitfahrer willkommen!


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juli 2017)

meld


----------



## mishis (4. August 2017)

So jetzt weiß ich warum Armin grinst, wenn er vom Vinschgau erzählt bin jetzt für 12 Tage am Ende des Propaintrail daheim. Wirklich geiler Scheiß hier.


https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2179/2179246-lfjgleh4n22o-dsc_0957-original.jpg

https://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/v3/21/2179/2179247-76ifubcyqicx-dsc_0980-large.jpg
Wir sehen uns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (5. August 2017)

Was steht Morgen auf dem Programm?

Wie wäre es mit Taunus?


----------



## Bejak (8. August 2017)

Nur mal so ein Hallo in die Runde! Vielleicht sieht man sich mal!


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. August 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Nur mal so ein Hallo in die Runde! Vielleicht sieht man sich mal!


 
Na, da wäre z.B. @Erdi01. Gleiches Ort wie du.

Der Rest verteilt sich so um Frankfurt und Hanau herum. Am Hahnenkamm oder Feldberg kann man sich zumeist über den Weg, pardon Trail, fahren.


----------



## Bikeholic (19. August 2017)

Was geht denn am Wochenende?


----------



## mishis (19. August 2017)

Hi ich bin zurück.
Diesen Tip habe ich für Sonntag bekommen:
http://www.mtb-moemlingen.de/index.php/rum-touren/rt2017
Da werde ich aus Zeitmangel nicht mitfahren können, deshalb werde ich eine Tour durch den Taunus machen.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. August 2017)

Ich werde morgen früh Richtung Kamm aufbrechen. Bevor es dort zu voll wird. So früh, dass ich nach der ersten Trailabfahrt pünktlich zur Öffnung der Kneipe wieder oben bin, zwecks temporärer Erhöhung der Hangabtriebskraft vor der nächsten Trailabfahrt. Und dann nix wie heim oder, wenn ich mich gut fühle, noch einen kleinen Umweg übers Klappermühlchen oder Birkenhainer. Oder nochmal hoch und wieder runter. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (19. August 2017)

Taunusrunde, Morgen um 10:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Seulberg, Parkplatz, Landwehrstrasse
N: 50° 14,6' E: 8° 38,4'


----------



## mishis (20. August 2017)

So, es war eine schöne und erfolgreiche Pilztour durch den Taunus.
Auch wenn so einige, alt gewohnte, Trails dicht sind.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2017)

Moppel hat einen Moppelchen-Laufradsatz bekommen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Oktober 2017)

Schick! Sag mal, wie viele Coladosen fährst du denn mittlerweile spazieren?


----------



## Speedskater (26. Oktober 2017)

Die werden recycled, leider vermehren die sich nicht unkontrolliert.
Ich habe das schon mal probiert, ein Damen-Fahrrad und ein Herrn-Fahrrad jeweils mit Rohloff in einen Raum zu stellen, aber es ergab keine Kinder-Bikes mit Rohloff.


----------



## fugazi (26. Oktober 2017)

Hallo mal in die Runde,
gibt es denn eine Gruppe die in der Woche gegen Abend Regel-unregelmäßig ab Oberursel Hohemark trifft und eine Feierabendrunde fährt?


----------



## Bejak (26. Oktober 2017)

Ja da scheints ein paar Leuts zu geben, aber Feldberg und gegen Abend nach Feierabend ist, denke ich zu dieser Jahreszeit keine so dolle Idee. Besonders wenn jetzt bald auf Winterzeit umgestellt wird. 

Ich werde dieses lange Wochenende auf jeden Fall 1-2 mal meine Bulau-Wingertsbergrunde fahren. Wenn jemand mitkommen will, melden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2017)

Na, ich werde ein- bis zweimal den Kamm ansteuern, trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt. Hoch ist zwar öde, aber für runter gibt es nette Trails. Und, abgesehen vom Montag, kann man oben noch im Berggasthof einfallen, wenn ein Hüngerchen droht, oder einem nach extra Flüssigkeitszufuhr ist.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Die werden recycled, leider vermehren die sich nicht unkontrolliert.
> Ich habe das schon mal probiert, ein Damen-Fahrrad und ein Herrn-Fahrrad jeweils mit Rohloff in einen Raum zu stellen, aber es ergab keine Kinder-Bikes mit Rohloff.


 
Verdammt. Also brauche ich Helius nicht mit Wildsau zusammen zu bringen. Ich dachte bislang es könnte daran liegen, dass es zwischen Helius und Steppenwolf einfach nicht gefunkt hat und wollte deshalb mal ne andere Kombi testen. Argon hat ja bislang auch keine Anstalten gemacht, Helius anzugraben. Das hätte interessanten Nachwuchs geben können.


----------



## fugazi (27. Oktober 2017)

Ja, ein bisschen spät im Jahr stimmt schon. Aber aber Wochende hab ich leider keine Zeit zum Biken- In OF gibt es leider keine von zu Hause aus MTB Strecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (27. Oktober 2017)

In OF kannst du doch auf den Schneckenberg hoch...? Oder die Suppenschüssel runter... und wieder rauf...?


----------



## fugazi (28. Oktober 2017)

Hmh, da kann ich aber auch mein Trekkingfahrrad nehmen


----------



## fugazi (28. Oktober 2017)

Muss man halt mehr Strecke machen.


----------



## Bejak (28. Oktober 2017)

Ei da kommste halt ma bei misch. Hier geht e klaa bissi mehr.


----------



## mishis (12. November 2017)

Der erste Schnee im Taunus musste heute genutzt werden.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (12. November 2017)

Ich habe mir die Rüsselpest eingefangen. Nächstes WE sollte es wieder gehen. Ich muss dann mal bei Moppel die Winterreifen aufziehen.


----------



## mishis (15. November 2017)

Na hoffentlich haben wir dann noch ein wenig Winter.
Gute Besserung.


----------



## mishis (19. November 2017)

Wie sieht es nachher mit einer Runde radeln aus?
Ich würde gegen 10 Uhr hier in Friedrichsdorf starten.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2017)

ok, ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (19. November 2017)

Start Parkplatz Kletterwald, Sporthallen in Seulberg, Ok?


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2017)

ok


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2017)

Moin,

mich gibt's hier zwar auch noch, allerdings nur mit lauter zerrissenen Rädern ...


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2017)

früher konnte man Bilder hochladen und die waren dann sichtbar und keine Anhänge 
Auch egal ... wen interssierts noch ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2017)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> früher konnte man Bilder hochladen und die waren dann sichtbar und keine Anhänge
> Auch egal ... wen interssierts noch ...



Öhm, das mit den Bildern geht immer noch. 
Auch wenn es schon etwas her ist:


 

Probiere es noch mal.

Wenn das Wetter am WE mal wieder etwas beständiger ist, würde ich mal gemütlich nach Klingenberg radeln. So ne Gedächtnistour zwecks sinnloser Völlerei.


----------



## Erdi01 (19. November 2017)

Ah, ich erinnere mich, unser gemeinsamer Urlaub in Bruck war das ... 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157635028610114

Klingenberg hatte ich auch letztens mal dran gedacht, aber ob ich dafür die Kondition habe  Bin immer noch kniebedingt mehr recommässig unterwegs. Meist flach zwischen 30-40 KM. Kenne jetzt alle Rundwege um Dtz. in und auswendig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (19. November 2017)

Das weiss ich auch nicht. Ich bin ja auch eher rehamäßig unterwegs. Aber es hat zumindest kaum HM. Probieren geht über studieren. In Klingenberg hat man ja ne Pause. Notfalls drehe ich auf halber Strecke um, wenn ich merke, es könnte zuviel werden.


----------



## loti (19. November 2017)

Hallo,
mich gibst es auch noch. Am Sonntag, 26.11. könnte das Wetter passen. Dann wäre ich dabei. Erdi, ich würde dich in Dietzenbach abholen. Wir können die Tour auch abkürzen,  gute Cafes gibt es auch in Seligenstadt und Stockstadt.
loti


----------



## Bejak (19. November 2017)

Wer ist denn hier noch aus Dietzenbach? Wo wollt ihr hin, ich will mit! Ich habe heute wieder meine Bulau-Runde gedreht, ich merke sie immer noch in den Beinen.


----------



## Speedskater (19. November 2017)

Heute auf dem Feldberg




Nach Klingenberg wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2017)

Na dann, auf geht es. An welcher Stelle des Mains wollen wir uns am 26.sten treffen und um wieviel Uhr? Ich habe ja die kürzeste Anfahrt zum Bach runter.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. November 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wer ist denn hier noch aus Dietzenbach?



Erdi01


----------



## Kurbelsklave (21. November 2017)

Tach, bin aus OF und würde mitfahren, wenn es passt, bräuchte aber auch Zeit und Treffpunkt. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## preak (21. November 2017)

Seid gegrüßt,

auch ich würde mich evtl. anschließen. Vorher würde ich jedoch gerne wissen wie viel KM/HM geplant sind. 

Nicht das ich euch zur Last fallen möchte


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. November 2017)

Ich wäre auch gerne dabei. Infos zur geplanten Tour wären gut damit ich weiß was mit muss. Wohne in OF.


----------



## Bejak (21. November 2017)

Hey, cool, das könnte eine nette Runde werden. Falls wir wo mit dem Auto hinkommen sollen, eine Person ab Dietzenbach könnte ich mitnehmen. Die Räder müssten allerdings aufeinander im Kofferaum (Astra J ST) liegen, habe noch keinen Träger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. November 2017)

Die Tour ist recht einfach. Immer am Main entlang bis Klingenberg. Dort im Cafe einfallen, Ranzen vollschlagen und wieder am Main zurück. Ab Hanau sind es hin und zurück so ca. 100 km. Hin und wieder mit Gegenwind. Schaun mer mal, ob loti und Erdi dabei sind und ob das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## Speedskater (21. November 2017)

@Chaotenkind, ich könnte zu Dir rüber radeln (ca. 40 min), oder das Radel ins Auto werfen und zu Dir fahren. Wie lange sind wir von Dir aus unterwegs?


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. November 2017)

D.h. Also im groben das der Mainradweg gefahren wird bis Klingenberg? Die Strecke ist mir nicht fremd. Bin gerne dabei.


----------



## Bejak (21. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Tour ist recht einfach. Immer am Main entlang bis Klingenberg. Dort im Cafe einfallen, Ranzen vollschlagen und wieder am Main zurück. Ab Hanau sind es hin und zurück so ca. 100 km. Hin und wieder mit Gegenwind. Schaun mer mal, ob loti und Erdi dabei sind und ob das Wetter mitspielt.



Da braucht man ja kein MTB, da kann ich ja auch das frisch restaurierte (Singlespeed) Stricker Herrenrad von 1951 von meinem Opa nehmen...


----------



## Speedskater (21. November 2017)

Jo, mit singlespeeder bin ich die Tour auch schon gefahren.


----------



## Bejak (21. November 2017)

Aber nicht mit so einem, oder? Das hier ist es vor der Restauration. Naja, danach sieht es kaum anders aus, keine Neulackierung oder sowas, sondern nur behutsam behandelt, Rost weg, konserviert, Elektroinstallation neu verkabelt, Speichen nachgezogen und entachtert, alle Lager neu eingestellt und geschmiert und alles was an Gummi auf den Felgen ist, ersetzt...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2017)

Ich nehme auch das kleine Starre für diese Runde. Aber mit Gangauswahl.

@Speedskater: von mir bis Hanau-Steinheim sind es 12 km, also so ca. 35 Minuten. Bis Klingenberg, keine Ahnung. Will ja nicht hetzen und wenn noch Gegenwind dazu kommen sollte, wird es eh langsamer. Bin das letzte Mal mit Google und Erdi nach Klingenberg gefahren und Google fährt ja schon seit Jahren nicht mehr MTB sondern Harley. Ich denke aber mal, dass es ab Hanau so 3 Stunden für die einfache Strecke werden können. Ich hoffe mal, dass es den Bäcker mit angeschlossenem Cafe, bei dem wir damals waren, noch gibt.

Ich könnte auch dein und mein Bike in mein Bikeshuttle werfen und wir können bis zum Druckhaus in Hanau-Steinheim mit dem Auto fahren. Das würde die Gesamtstrecke etwas abkürzen. Nicht, dass du das nötig hättest, ich denke da gerade an mich.


----------



## MTBpleasure (22. November 2017)

Ich habe gerade die letzten Beiträge nochmals gelesen und ich kann nirgends einen Treffpunkt finden. 
Also wo treffen wir uns? Ich komme aus OF und fahre direkt ohne das ich mein Bike in mein Auto schmeißen möchte. Zum üben war ich heute mal in Eltville und wieder zurück. Machbar!


----------



## preak (22. November 2017)

Huhu, 

Ich werde wohl nicht mitfahren. Bin noch nicht fit genug für so eine Tour  

Wünsche euch aber viel Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. November 2017)

Ich habe mal bei Google Maps geschaut das wären für mich ca. 160 km. Ich bekomme das geregelt, aber ich wollte auch nicht so spät nachhause kommen, wir essen zeitig. Vom Druckhaus sind es immer noch 110 km.
Start 10 Uhr Druckhaus wäre ok.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2017)

Zur Klarstellung: Klingebersch is ne reine Grundlagentour. Immer am Main entlang. Flach wie Holland. 120 KM ab/bis Dtz oder HU. Ca. 6 Std. Fahrzeit + Pause = Licht ist Pflicht!

Treffpunkte:
HU Druckhaus (Parkplatz unter der Brücke B43a) 10:00 Uhr
Dtz. Haupteingang Kreishaus 10:00 Uhr
Beide Gruppen treffen sich dann in Seligenstadt an der Mainfähre. ca. 10:45 Uhr

Ich bin noch mal in mich gegangen ... für mich ist Klingebersch derzeit außer Reichweite!

Ich würde hier in Dtz starten und nach Seligenstadt fahren, dann bis Aschebersch mitkommen. Da drehe ich dann ab und über Babanehausen geht's für mich "zurück zu Los" 

Falls sich Loti entschließen sollte mitzukommen und mit mir abzudrehen, gibt's vllt für uns noch ne Mittagseinkehr. Loti würde da sicher was passendes einfallen


----------



## Bejak (23. November 2017)

Klingt gut. Ob ich die 120 km schaffe weiß ich auch noch nicht, kommt vielleicht aufs Tempo an. Die Abkürzung ab Aschebersch klingt wie eine vernünftige Option. Man muss es ja nicht übertreiben, vor allem bei den Temperaturen. Aber um die Leuts mal kennenzulernen ist das so oder so klasse. Zum Spachteln findet sich schon was. Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, bin ich ab Kreiselhaus dabei, große oder kleine Tour.


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. November 2017)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Treffpunkte:
> HU Druckhaus (Parkplatz unter der Brücke B45) 10:00 Uhr
> Dtz. Haupteingang Kreishaus 10:00 Uhr
> Beide Gruppen treffen sich dann in Seligenstadt an der Mainfähre. ca. 10:45 Uhr



Treffpunkt HU Druckhaus würde denke ich für mich am ehesten in Frage kommen. Die Strecke kenne ich (bin kein gebürtiger Hesse) kann aber den Treffpunkt "HU Druckhaus" nicht richtig zuordnen. Ich deute kurz nach HU Steinheim unter der Brücke der B43a. Dort ist auch eine kleine Skater Anlage mit einer Halfpipe. Ich habe mal einen Screenshot gemacht und der Treffpunkt wäre dann in der roten Umkreisung? Wäre nahe Druckhaus.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2017)

Brücke unter der b43a, nicht 45. Hast recht, das ist der richtige Platz!


----------



## Bejak (23. November 2017)

Übrigens soll Sonntag (laut Radio, woanders noch nicht geschaut), ganz bescheidenes Wetter werden, 1-6 °C, windig, Regen, Graupel, Schnee bis runter in die Täler. Weiß noch nicht, ob ich unter den Bedingungen aufs Rad will...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (23. November 2017)

Ich schaue mir immer bei wetter.de den Bericht an und hier besonders die Niederschlagsmenge. Auf einen Zeitraum von 6 h sagt wetter.de eine Regenmenge von 0,1 L/ qm voraus für den Sonntag und Richtung AB eher noch weniger. Gegen kalte Temperaturen gibt es Kleidung, gegen Wind hilft ein bisschen Windschatten fahren und den Regen können wir vernachlässigen sollte es bei der Menge bleiben. Das sind ein paar Tropfen. Die Wege werden sicherlich noch etwas feucht sein aber bei dem Wind der gemeldet ist dürfe die Nässe auch schnell weg sein außer bei Stellen an denen der Wind nicht hin kommt. @Bejak das was du im Radio gehört hast trifft auf den Samstag zu. Da wird das Wetter bescheiden und bei vorhergesagten 9 L/qm setze ich mich auch nicht aufs Bike. Ich plane hier einen Sauna Nachmittag ein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. November 2017)

Habe heute auch mal bei Google nachgesehen. Das mit den 120 km kommt hin, wegen der Mainschleifen. Ist ja im Wesentlichen die gleiche Strecke wie zur Almhütte bei Großwallstadt. Und ja, Wetter soll auch am Sonntag nicht so prall werden. Zumindest gemäß dem Hässlichen Rundfunk. Warten wir es mal ab. Ich werde sicherheitshalber noch mal Kachelmann befragen.
10:00 Uhr Druckhaus ist ok. Ich werde den Biketransporter bis dorthin nutzen, wenn Speedskater ab BI mit shutteln will, gerne.

Wenn es richtig eklig ist, dann bleibe ich auch vom Rad fern. Ansonsten würde natürlich auch bis Aschebersch reichen. So als Test. Wenn es gut läuft, dann kann man ja für einen schöneren Tag Klingenberg ins Auge fassen. Den Bäcker (Brotkorb) gibt es lt. Google noch. War damals übrigens auch eine Adventstour.


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. November 2017)

Bis wann wisst ihr es ob ihr definitiv am Sonntag die Runde fahrt? Samstag Abend oder Sonntag Morgen?

Für eine der nächsten Touren hätte ich einen Vorschlag. Ich bin heute das erste Mal Richtung Wetterau gefahren und von dort Richtung Glauburg und noch ein kleines Stückchen weiter bis nach Selters. Der Radwag war der Vulkanradweg ab Altenstadt http://www.vulkanradweg.de/Vulkanradweg-im-Vogelsberg-H.853.0.html  immer grob an der Nidder entlang. Zwischen Hanau und Altenstadt war es ziemlich wellig, anschließend wurde es etwas flacher aber landschaftlich sehr sehr schön. Dazu war der Radweg sehr sehr gut ausgebaut (keine Schlaglöcher, Wellen etc.) und auch gut beschildert. Selbst auf dem Rückweg im dunkeln konnte ich alle Schilder erkennen und habe mich nicht verfahren. Bin heute los gefahren ohne ein festes Ziel vor Augen zu haben. Am Ende der Tour hatte ich 106 km und knapp 700 HM bewältigt. Ich bin begeistert von dieser Tour vor allem von der Strecke ab Altenstadt.


----------



## Bejak (24. November 2017)

Hört sich auch gut an. Den Vulkanradweg bin ich als der damals eröffnet wurde mal von Fuda über Schlitz wieder heim gefahren, nachdem ich am Vortag durchs Kinzigtal hoch nach Fulda bin. 

Für die langfrostige Planung bei wieder besserem Wetter fände ich es aber auch gut, wenn die Strecken wieder etwas Mountainbike-gerechter werden, den Vulkanradweg kann man auch mit einem Trecking-, Touren-, Rennrad oder '51er Stricker fahren... Also abseits von Asphalt und mit ein bischen mehr Steigung...


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. November 2017)

Stefan ich stimme dir absolut zu aber wenn es so Wetter ist wie derzeit das es im Wald recht siffig ist da fahre ich lieber auf Asphalt oder auf geschotterten Wegen. Meine Bikes bewahre ich in der Wohnung auf und zuviel Siff muss ich in der Wohnung nicht haben. Das ist der Grund. Ausnahmen mache ich aber das ist eher selten.  

Der Vulkanradweg wird nach Ortenberg etwas welliger und bis Hartmannshein sind es ca. 400 HM auf 25 km. So ganz flach ist diese Tour dann auch nicht je nachdem wie weit man den Radweg entlang fahren möchte. Touren auf Radwege finde ich im Winter auch klasse an Tagen wo die Sonne scheint nachdem es vorher tagelang sch*** Wetter gewesen ist. Da sauge ich förmlich jeden Sonnenstrahl auf. Das geht im Wald schlecht. Aber sowas lässt sich schlecht planen. Am besten geht sowas spontan mit ein bis zwei Tagen Vorlauf.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. November 2017)

Falls das Oldietreffen 26.11. zustande kommen sollte, würde ich mich  auch gerne anschließen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2017)

Also bis jetzt sieht es bei Kachelmann am Sonntag gar nicht so schlecht aus. Die entgültige Entscheidung fällt morgen am späten Nachmittag, wenn die Vorhersage sicherer ist.

Ja, Vulkanradweg hatten wir hier auch schon mal. Im Januar. Weisst du noch Erdi? Kuchenessen in Lauterbach, mieses Nieselwetter, umgestürzte Bäume, Dunkelheit und Rotwild auf dem Weg. Ich meine, es wären im gesamten so um die 1000 HM gewesen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2017)

So, Kachelmann und Hässlicher Rundfunk sagen, morgen von oben trocken.

Ich shuttel morgen gegen 9:30 Uhr von BI zum Parkplatz unter der B 43a in HU-Steinheim, so dass ich dort gegen 10:00 Uhr aufschlage. Bin mal gespannt, wer sich um 10:00 Uhr dort, bzw. 10:45 Uhr an der Mainfähre Seligenstadt, einfindet.

Aufgrund dessen, dass es relativ frisch werden soll und natürlich früh dunkel wird, würde ich sagen, bis Aschebersch reicht es erst einmal. Einen Pausenort, so gewünscht, wird sich unterwegs finden, ich packe mal ein langes Kabelschloss ein, falls man die Bikes dort nicht im Blick haben sollte. Und natürlich Licht.

Wenn es im Wald wieder trockener ist, könnte man mal wieder die Buchbergtrails/Naturfreunde Rodenbach aufleben lassen. Momentan ist es ja so siffig, dass man den Naturfreunden den halben Gastraum einsauen würde. Muss ja nicht sein, die machen das schließlich alles ehrenamtlich.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. November 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ja, Vulkanradweg hatten wir hier auch schon mal. Im Januar. Weisst du noch Erdi? Kuchenessen in Lauterbach, mieses Nieselwetter, umgestürzte Bäume, Dunkelheit und Rotwild auf dem Weg. Ich meine, es wären im gesamten so um die 1000 HM gewesen.



Ja, Vulki ist ein alter Bekannter. Glauberg --> Lauterbach --> Glauberg. Sind 120 KM und 900 HM und sind wir oft im Januar/Februar als Vorbereitungstour für z. B. Küstenklassiker auf Malle Mitte März gefahren.

Aber zurück zum Aktuellen:

OK. Ich starte auch um 10.00 Uhr am Kreishaus Dtz ... meine geplante Runde:

Dtz = Seligenstadt = Stockstadt = Babenhausen = Langfeldsmühle (geplante Einkehr) = Rodgau = Dtz

Die Runde ist zu 98% schlammfrei (asphaltierte Radwege/Wirtschaftswege etc.) und ca. 65 KM lang. Schnitt ca. 18 km/H. Werde also sehr gemächlich unterwegs sein. Raser sind bei mir momentan fehl am Platz, alle Anderen Herzlich Willkommen 

Dann bis morgen ...


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. November 2017)

So @preak und ich werden morgen gemeinsam aus OF kommen und so gegen 10 Uhr in Hanau Steinheim am Parkplatz sein. 
Wir werden nicht zu übersehen sein.  
Ich freue mich auf eine nette Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (25. November 2017)

Hallo,
ich bin dann am So. um 10 Uhr in Dietzenbach und fahre dann Volker hinterher.
Die Einkehr in der Langfeldsmühle ist O.K., war ich schon lange nicht mehr.
Grüsse
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. November 2017)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Aktuellen:
> 
> OK. Ich starte auch um 10.00 Uhr am Kreishaus Dtz ... meine geplante Runde:
> 
> ...



Da würde ich mich einklinken und doch per Bike Richtung Steinheim starten. 12 km von mir aus bis Steinheim + ca. 58 km für die Runde bis Rodgau + ca. 15 km bis Bischofsheim = gesamt ca. 75 km. Mit der Futterpause ok. Langsfeldmühle kenne ich noch nicht, wird also Zeit. Außerdem muss ich im WP langsam mal etwas mehr Gas geben.


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2017)

@MTBpleasure was steht denn bei euch auf dem Programm?
Ich wäre dann auch um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz.

An den ersten 3 Advent-Wochenenden ist auf der Ronneburg Weihnachtsmarkt und da gibts:




Und dann fahren wir in Richtung Sonnenuntergang nachhause.


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. November 2017)

Bis AB auf alle Fälle. Der Rest ist noch offen. Gegen eine Stärkung unterwegs habe ich nichts.


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2017)

Dann sehen wir uns Morgen.


----------



## Bejak (25. November 2017)

Laut Wetter-App vom DWD soll es morgen ab 13:00 bis zum Abend stärker regnen, ab 7:00 auch schon ein bischen. Ich bin trotzdem um 10 mal am Kreishaus, mal sehen was draus wird. Notfalls eine kleinere Runde.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. November 2017)

Bin dann auch um 10:00 Uhr am Parkplatz.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2017)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns Morgen.



Mal sehen, wann du mich am Main von hinten überrollst...


----------



## Bejak (26. November 2017)

Jetzt iszs gleich 9 und toller Sonnenschein. Ich glaub das wird was. Zumindestens bis etwa AB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (26. November 2017)

War ne tolle Runde, gerne wieder.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. November 2017)

Jepp. Auf dem Heimweg noch nen kleinen Umweg gefahren um die letzte Viertelstunde voll zu bekommen für den WP. 19 Punke waren dann die Ausbeute. Von den Kilometern her, 88, und tatsächlich 210 HM lt. meinem kleinen elektronischen Helferlein. Keine Ahnung, wo die herkamen.

Jetzt läuft auch wieder alles rund, hatte mir auf den letzten Metern dann doch noch den schon fast obligaten Bigeminus eingefangen. Hat zum Glück nur ne gute Stunde angehalten. Alles wieder im Rhythmus.


----------



## Bejak (26. November 2017)

Achso, ja, das wäre die Alternative für die Tour gewesen... 



 
Stricker Herrenrad, Bielefeld-Brackwede, Baujahr 1951, Singlespeed, frisch restauriert. Das Radon hab ich inzwischen auch wieder von den Spuren dieser Tour befreit.

Ich hoffe, dass der Kollege mit dem Speichenschwund (vier Stück, oh, weh!) gut heim gekommen ist! Ein Hoch auf die S-Bahn!


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. November 2017)

Es hat mich gefreut euch alle kennen zu lernen. Sehr nette Runde durch die Bank weg. Habe mich bei euch sehr wohl gefühlt. Sehr gerne wieder! 

Hoffe die Bilder gefallen. Wer die Bilder verwenden möchte gerne. Gilt für alle die heute auf unserer Tour dabei gewesen sind.


----------



## Bejak (26. November 2017)

Tolle Fotos, kann ich die bitte in voller Auflösung haben, entweder per Mail oder Dropbox oder so?


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. November 2017)

Ich habe den vorigen Beitrag mit dem Handy geschrieben und auch die Bilder direkt hoch geladen. Wird da die Auflösung verkleinert? Wenn ja sende mir bitte eine PN mit deiner Mailadresse. Wer die Bilder noch haben möchte der kann mir auch gerne eine PN schreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (26. November 2017)

Ich sehe gerade, wenn man sie anklickt, kommen sie in voller Auflösung. Danke. Ich lade immer vom PC hoch, nach Bearbeitung (Zurechtschneiden) und Verkleinerung, denn in vielen Foren gibts eine Größenbeschränkung.


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. November 2017)

Abends ist bei mir meist couching angesagt. Da mache ich das meiste mit dem Handy. Wenn es so jetzt auch geklappt hat auch gut.


----------



## preak (27. November 2017)

Guten Morgen liebe freunde des schön laufendes Rades, =) 

Entschuldigt bitte das ich nicht noch zum Essen geblieben bin. Mir ist ein bisschen der Apetit und die Laune vergangen. Ich wollte euch das nicht antun. Klar darf ich das nicht durch die Rosarotebrille sehen, es war halt eine blöde Situation und ich zu optimistisch / illusioniert  das es hält.  

Ich fand die Runde super, jede menge nette menschen kennen zu lernen auch wenn das Ende nicht so schön war. Gerne wäre ich mit euch noch weiter gefahren. 

Wie es das Schicksal so will, bzw. murphys law,  just in dem Moment als ich an der SBahnstation ankomme..... richtig der Zug fährt ohne mich los. Yeah, halbe Stunde kälte war angesagt. Als ich dann endlich zu Hause war, ging es ab unter die Dusche , warme klamotten und ausruhen. 

Beim nächsten Mal , bin ich gern wieder dabei. Sofern ihr mich mitnehmt  

in diesem Sinne. Guten Start in die Woche 

euer Tobi


----------



## Bejak (30. November 2017)

Wer rastet, der rostet... Am Sonntag Morgen möchte ich, sofern es von Oben nicht nass runter kommt, wieder meine Bulaurunde treten. Wer kommt mit? Oder evtl. wieder was größeres.


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wer rastet, der rostet... Am Sonntag Morgen möchte ich, sofern es von Oben nicht nass runter kommt, wieder meine Bulaurunde treten. Wer kommt mit? Oder evtl. wieder was größeres.



Guter Plan nur wird es am Sonntag zu sehr von oben runter kommen und zusätzlich könnte es glatt sein. Die Chancen weniger nass zu werden sind je früher ihr am Sonntag startet am größten laut meinem Wetterbericht. Die Bulau Runde würde ich evtl. mit fahren. Soweit ich mich aber erinnere war der Weihnachtsmarkt in Ronneburg das Ziel für den kommenden Sonntag. 

Mein Plan ist es morgen am Samstag eine größere Runde zu fahren und zwar auf dem von mir schon so oft genannten Vulkanradweg. 100- 120 km sind geplant evtl. auch mehr. Start ist entweder Hanau Wilhemsbad oder in Altenstadt am Bahnhof gegen 9 Uhr.  Da bin ich mit mir noch nicht ganz durch an welchem der beiden Orte gestartet wird. Das Wetter soll trocken sein und die Temperaturen über dem Gefrierpunkt. Gerne kann sich mir jemand anschließen. 

Zwei meiner Bikes sind gerade in der Erstinspektion beim Händler.
Ich selbst gehe am kommenden Dienstag für voraussichtlich 3 Wochen auch in die Inspektion (Reha) nach Lindenfels in den Odenwald. D.h. ich kann die kommenden Wochen nicht auf euren Runden dabei sein.


----------



## loti (1. Dezember 2017)

Hallo,
Stefan, am Sonntag habe ich keine Zeit. Die Wetterprognose sieht auch nicht so gut aus. Dafür biete ich eine Tour am Sa. 2.12.2017 an.
*Tour am Samstag, 2.12.2017
Tour zu Mehret's (Niddafeld) in  Bad Vilbel
75 km, 300 Höhenmeter
Start: 09:30 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft: 16:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz*
Wir fahren von Dreieich über Schwanheim und Höchst und dann die Nidda entlang nach  zum bei Mehret's in  Bad Vilbel. Der Rückweg führt über Fechenheim und Heusenstamm nach Dreieich.
Man kann auch um 11 Uhr an der Leuna-Brücke in Frankfurt-Höchst einsteigen.
Grüsse Lothar


----------



## Bejak (1. Dezember 2017)

Klingt gut, aber am Samstag hab ich keine Zeit. Ich hoffe, dass das Wetter die 2 Stunden die ich für meine Bulaurunde brauche durchhält. Und wenn nicht, dann gehts mit dem Auto und Kindern und Schlitten auf den Hoherotskopf oder so...


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Dezember 2017)

Stefan ich sage dir morgen am späten Nachmittag/ früher Abend Bescheid ob ich auf die Bulau Runde mit komme. Reicht das?


----------



## preak (1. Dezember 2017)

Wieviel Uhr willst du/ihr los ?


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Dezember 2017)

preak schrieb:


> Wieviel Uhr willst du/ihr los ?



Meinst du die Bulau Runde?
da würde ich sagen so früh wie möglich. Gegen 11 Uhr kommt der Regen laut meinem Wetterbericht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preak (1. Dezember 2017)

Ja , die meinte ich.

Hmm.. d.h. so um 9uhr treffen in Dietzenbach ?


----------



## Speedskater (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag mit Moppel einen Ausflug in den Taunus machen.
Auf dem Feldberg liegt ca. 10 cm Schnee.


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich schreibe es morgen ob ich am Sonntag dabei bin. 

@ Armin  
Mein "Moppel" ist gerade beim Händler. Wünsche dir viel Spaß auf dem Feldberg.


----------



## Bejak (1. Dezember 2017)

Ja. (Feldberg ist mir bei Schnee immer zu überlaufen)


----------



## mishis (1. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ab Höhe Sandplacken wird es für Moppel interressant. Ich hatte mir vorhin den Sonnenuntergang oben gegönt, bzw gesucht.


----------



## Speedskater (1. Dezember 2017)

Michi, bist Du am Sonntag dabei, wenn ich Moppel gassi führe?


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich brauch kein "weißen Rotz" ... Der Kimawandel soll mal ein Zahn zulegen. Ich will mediterane Winter ... HIER und JETZT und FÜR IMMER 

Normalerweise wäre ich morgen bei Lotis Runde am Start, aber mir hat meine eigene Tour letzten Sonntag mit 69 KM am Ende und NULL Höhenmetern schon gelangt. Mehr gibt meine Kondition momentan einfach nicht her.

Ich werde morgen spontan eine kleinere Runde dehen ... für Sonntag bin ich raus.

Alles viel Spaß am WE


----------



## Bejak (1. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke auch, gegen 9:00 könnte es los gehen. Wollen wir schonmal einen Treffpunkt ausmachen? Entweder vor dem Rathaus/Kreishaus, wo sich um 9:00 auch die Leute vom RSC für eine 70-80km Rennradtour treffen (klick) oder bei mir in der Nähe auf dem REWE Rathenaustr. Parkplatz.

Hier mal das nicht ganz ernst zu nehmende Höhenrofil der Bulau-Runde:


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2017)

Ich drehe heute auch nur ne kleine Runde. Will mal ins Ort, aber da ich nur Kleinigkeiten beschaffen will, reicht der Platz im Rucksack für die Einkäufe. Muss nur zusehen, dass ich vor dem großen Weihnachtsmarkttrubel wieder aus Ffm raus bin.

Morgen ist nach der Vorhersage nicht wirklich mein Tag, da fehlt zum Schnee die Sonne. Von daher schließe ich mich den Forderungen nach dem Klimawandel an. Gibt es da eine Petition? Wo kann man unterschreiben?

@Erdi01: so ganz flach war die letzte Sonntagsrunde nicht. Zumindest nach meinem Garmin. Das zeigte 210 HM Gesamtanstieg an. Und da habe ich die 7 m Schleusentreppe hochschieben schon abgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (2. Dezember 2017)

Abteilung: Schnee juhu, mehr davon, auf geht's. Starten gegen 10 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf. Start kann sich je nach Wetterlage auch ein wenig verzögern.
Bis dann.


----------



## preak (2. Dezember 2017)

@Bulau Runde. 

Ich werde es morgen nicht schaffen , muss arbeiten.  


 wünsche euch trotzdem viel Spass


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (2. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, gegen 9:00 könnte es los gehen. Wollen wir schonmal einen Treffpunkt ausmachen? Entweder vor dem Rathaus/Kreishaus, wo sich um 9:00 auch die Leute vom RSC für eine 70-80km Rennradtour treffen (klick) oder bei mir in der Nähe auf dem REWE Rathenaustr. Parkplatz.


Ich würde mich gerne anschließen. Treffpunkt REWE wäre ok. 9 Uhr ist zwar hart, aber ich werde es schon schaffen (hoffentlich). Ich komme von Frankfurt rüber.


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Dezember 2017)

@Bulau Runde

Ich muss auch absagen. Hatte mich die Woche mit nem kleinen Infekt herum geplagt und die heutige Tour wollte ich unbedingt noch machen bevor es am Dienstag in die Reha geht. Beide Touren werden mir zuviel.

Heute waren es 86 km und 800 HM. Start war in Altenstadt und den Vulkanradweg bin ich bis Hartmannshain hoch gefahren und wieder zurück. Ca. 1/3 der Tour bin ich auf einer geschlossenen Schneedecke gefahren. Toll war das! Ein Wildschwein lief mir auch über den Weg. Das Vieh hatte Glück, dass ich gerade keinen Hunger hatte.


----------



## Speedskater (2. Dezember 2017)

Michi, der Skihelm und die Skibrille liegt bereit, die Schuhheizung habe ich schon mal flott gemacht, das sollte für ca. 5 h warme Füße und Schneespaß reichen.


----------



## Bejak (2. Dezember 2017)

Wir können auch etwas später starten, da muss ich mich mich nicht so beim Vorbereiten hetzen. 9:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Dezember 2017)

Darum geht es nicht Stefan. Ich fühle mich noch nicht so fit an 2 Tagen hintereinander zu fahren nach dem kleinen Infekt. Heute war ich auch schon unterwegs.


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (2. Dezember 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wir können auch etwas später starten, da muss ich mich mich nicht so beim Vorbereiten hetzen. 9:30?


Ok, bin um 9:30 Uhr am REWE.


----------



## Bejak (2. Dezember 2017)

Alles klar, so machen wir es!


----------



## Bejak (3. Dezember 2017)

War ne schöne Runde, wir waren immerhin zu zweit, und bei der Witterung hat die Strecke auch noch so einige zusätzliche schwere Stellen, die Tücken des Untergrunds...


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (3. Dezember 2017)

Ja, eine schöne Runde für den Sonntagmorgen. Gerne wieder, aber bitte bei besserem Wetter. Obwohl der Schnee hat auch sein Gutes, man fällt weicher und saut sich ned ganz so schlimm ein. Gleich steht erstmal ne Runde Putzen auf dem Programm.
Allen noch einen schönen 1. Advent.


----------



## mishis (7. Dezember 2017)

Hier nochmal ein Bild vom Sonntag im schönen Schnee, damit keiner sagen, das wir nicht unterwegst waren.


----------



## mishis (10. Dezember 2017)

So heute ist ja ein Traumwetter (für Moppel).
Ich hatte nicht viel Zeit, daher gab es nur eine kleine Runde zum Herzberg.  Die Neuschneemenge und die starken Schneeverwehungen haben selbst diese kurze Tour schwer gemacht.



Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (10. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mit Ulli zur Ronneburg geradelt um einen heißen Met zu trinken. Irgendwie hatte ich keine Lust Bilder zu machen.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Dezember 2017)

Am 16.12. machen ich dann eine Ausfahrt zum Weihnachtsmarkt am ehemaligen Goetheturm und dem Frankfurter Weihnachtsmarkt. Zurück geht es dann am Main entlang zurück nach Hanau Steinheim. Bei Interesse bitte vormerken! Diese Ausfahrt dient der Geselligkeit und steht unter dem kommunikativen Aspekt. Kann also jeder mitfahren (der Fitness technisch / normal, sportlich, aufgestellt ist). Hoffe auf rege Beteiligung. Ist übrigens eine nette Gelegenheit, diverse Biker mal wieder zu sehen! Licht erforderlich!

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a am Mainradweg Nähe Druckhaus (Illettstrasse) in Hanau Steinheim

Uhrzeit: 13:30 Uhr

Tour findet nur bei hinreichend trockenem Wetter statt.

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Bejak (13. Dezember 2017)

Hab keine Zeit, ein anderes Mal gerne wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Dezember 2017)

Ich wäre dabei!


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei!



Also Kachelmann sagt, heute hinreichend trocken. Müsste spätestens gegen 12:45 hier losfahren. Findet der Saufevent statt?


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin mal so frei und antworte hier stellvertretend. JA, das "Event" findet statt.

Treffpunkte:

13:30 Uhr HU Parkplatz unter der B43a
14:20 Uhr Dtz Patershäuser Hofgut

Ab 2. Treffpunkt bin ich dabei, zumindest bis Goetheturm ...

CU


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2017)

Update: Kachelmann hat gelogen. Bei mir kommt gerade ordentlich was runter. Leider kein Schnee, sondern Regen. Regenradar sagt aber, es kommt nur wenig nach, wenn das hier rum ist. Ich warte.....


----------



## Chaotenkind (16. Dezember 2017)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so frei und antworte hier stellvertretend. JA, das "Event" findet statt.
> 
> Treffpunkte:
> 
> ...



Ok. Ich fahre zum Treffpunkt Patershäuser Hofgut. Da spare ich mir die 12 km am Main entlang und kann 15 min. später starten. Bis dahin.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. Dezember 2017)

Tour findet statt! Alles klar Chaotenkind, Volker steht dann auch am Patershäuser Hofgut. Sehen uns dann dort 14:20 Uhr.


----------



## Speedskater (16. Dezember 2017)

Wer ist denn am Sonntag in Taunus unterwegs?
Michi?
Ausritt mit Moppel im Schnee wäre nett.


----------



## mishis (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich werde nur spontan irgendwann den Mittag unterwegst sein, da ich mit der Familie einen Schlittenausflug machen wollte. Oben ist richtiges Moppel Wetter. Ich kam am Freitag nicht weiter als Sandplacken.



Gruß Michi


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich wünsche allen aus unserer Runde ein schönes Weihnachtsfest. Kommt gut durch den Fresswahn! 

Jemand Lust am Dienstag dem zweiten Weihnachtsfeiertag (26.12.) morgens eine Runde zu drehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (23. Dezember 2017)

Ich mache am 24.12. meine Weihnachtstour zum Seppche in Schwanheim, Abfahrt um 10:00 am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen. Wir sind bis 15:00 wieder zurück am Lindenplatz.
Am 26.12. hätte ich auch Zeit für eine Tour bis 16 Uhr. Momentan würden mir  ca. 60 km reichen. MTBpleasure- was schwebt dir vor?
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (24. Dezember 2017)

Merry X-Mas @ All ...

Weihnachtstour Seppche bin ich dabei. Gefühlt fahre ich bei der Heiligmorgentour schon ewig mit.

Für mich war gestern schon Bescherung, mein 29" LRS ist endlich gekommen  Trotzdem zu spät, ich wollte mir mein erstes 29" untern Christbaum legen. Wird nix draus  Dafür den 29" LRS gleich mal auf die Waage gelegt und erstmal ... gestaunt  1364g Gewicht ist schon ne Ansage und angeblich ist's dauerhaltbar bei 85-90kg Fahrergewicht und Einsatzbereich Tour  Sind aber auch alle Register gezogen worden. Tune Cannenball, DT 190 Ceramic, Ryde Trace XC, Alunippel, 32 Speichen, belastungsgerechter Mix aus Sapim Laser, D-Light und Race. Komplettiert der der LRS mit Rocket Ron in 29x2.25. Tubless oder Turbolitos, bin ich noch am überlegen ...

Rahmen und Lefty sind verheiratet. Die Lefty war bei Kohl, hat ein Dämpferservice erhalten. Ist dabei ebenfalls auf Einsatzbereich Tour und 85-90Kg abgestimmt worden und natürlich auf 29" Einsatz getravelt worden. Von 140 sind 110mm übrig. Die Lefty hat sich vom 26" Jekyll scheiden lassen und mim 29" Scalpel ihre neue Liebe gefunden 

Ansonsten finden sich noch so langsam allerlei Teile vom 26" Jekyll, Rize und Scalpel ein ...

Wen es interessiert kann hier den Fortschritt begutachten:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157691383391515


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Dezember 2017)

loti schrieb:


> Am 26.12. hätte ich auch Zeit für eine Tour bis 16 Uhr. Momentan würden mir  ca. 60 km reichen. MTBpleasure- was schwebt dir vor?
> loti



Bis 16 Uhr habe ich keine Zeit. Bis max. 14 Uhr hätte ich Zeit. Eine Strecke hatte ich mir schon überlegt nur werden 60 km hier nicht ausreichen. Lasse mich aber auch gerne überraschen und bin offen für eine neue Strecke. So wie ich das im Wetterbericht sehe soll es am Dienstag recht windig werden. Wind geschützte Strecken durch die Wälder würden sich hier anbieten um dem ein bisschen zu entgehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Dezember 2017)

Verdammt, erst jetzt gelesen. Bin gerade von meiner Heilige-Morgen-Runde zurück. Das Argon wollte mal wieder bewegt werden. Am 26sten weiss ich noch nicht, vermutlich wollen meine alten Herrschaften da die Gans braten.

Allen aber erst mal ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und fette Beute.


----------



## loti (25. Dezember 2017)

Hallo MTBpleasure,
ich muss leider für morgen absagen. Familiäre Termine sind dazwischen gekommen.
Grüsse
loti


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Dezember 2017)

Ist mir auch recht. Bei dem Wind der morgen kommt fahre ich auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (25. Dezember 2017)

Wie schaut es morgen mit einem Ausritt in den Taunus aus?
Wer ist dabei?


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2017)

Gänsebraten. Passt. Es wird nämlich gerade eklig draußen.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2017)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Es wird nämlich gerade eklig draußen.



und das bleibt's auch  Beim Blick auf die Wettervorhersage fällt mir nur noch ein ... gab's hier in den letzten Jahren nicht auch immer einen Kotzsmilie ... naja, der ändert auch nix am Wetter.

Habe mir heute Turbolitos für's Scalpel 29" geholt. Wiegen 80g/Stück, das ist echt leicht, eigentlich sogar leichter als ne Milchfüllung mit Ventilen. So weit so gut, aber bin gespannt wie pannensicher die tatsächlich sein werden .

Die Kombination neue ADIX RocketRon auf Trace Felgen zu montieren war schon mal ne Qual Soviel weis ich jetzt: Immer erst auf die breite Seite aufziehen, dann die schmale. Sonst geht gar nix und ohne Spüliwasser sind die RocketRons auch nicht in die Endposition zu bewegen  Das sitzt alles so press, ich glaub das würden auch ohne Schlauch oder Milch die Luft halten 

Nun denn, jetzt sind sie drauf und ich konnte mit meiner Lefty mal Maß nehmen. Original sind da ja 100mm Leftys verbaut. Meine getravelte hat 110mm. Das passt  Die ist mit 3x10mm Spacern getravelt, theoretisch könnt sogar noch einer raus um dann auf 120 zu kommen, aber das wäre dann sehr knapp.

Die Proportionen eines 29er in Größe L passen ja schon irgendwie. Sieht aber trotzdem erstmal aus wie ein Hochrad und mein 26er Flash dagegen wie ein Kinderrad 

Paar neue Bilder sind wieder im Album:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157691383391515


----------



## loti (30. Dezember 2017)

Na Volker, da bleibe ich doch bei meinen 26-Zöllern, da ist die Montage ganz einfach. Beim Wetter muss ich Dir recht geben, da macht Radfahren kein Spass, deshalb habe ich nur Trainingstouren ohne Einkehr gemacht. Aber eine Tour muss in diesem Jahr noch sein, deshalb eine Silvester-Tour am 31.12.1017.
Sonntag, 31.12.2017 Silvester-Tour zum Schnecken-Schröder nach Messel
Start:        10:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft:    15:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
40 km, 400 hm
Durch den Koberstädter Wald zum Oberwaldhaus bei Darmstadt. Über Messel fahren wir zurück nach Dreieich.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (30. Dezember 2017)

Morgen übern Tag könnt's lt. Wetterbericht zumindest trocken von oben bleiben und da ich weis, dass es beim Schnecken-Schröder nicht nur "Glibberkram" gibt, komme ich wohl mit


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke drüber nach und entscheide morgen früh spontan nach Wetterlage und dem Befinden meines inneren Schweinehundes.


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Dezember 2017)

Werde morgen früh ca. 11:00 Uhr wohl zur dicken Tanne aufbrechen. Ca. 50 km und 300 um.

@Lothar: Messel ist mir zu weit von Hanau aus. Ein anderes mal gerne wieder.

Allen einen guten Rutsch


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Dezember 2017)

Zu nass und zu windig. Schweinehund hat gesiegt.


----------



## mishis (31. Dezember 2017)

Ich lasse meinen Schweinehund bei so einem Wetter freien Lauf und komme meist schlimmer als ein Schwein nach Hause.
Wetterlage der letzten 4 Tage, inkl. Heute, im Taunus.
28.12. mit Armin:



29.12.:



30.12.:



31.12.:




Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (31. Dezember 2017)

Wie schauts morgen mit einer Neujahrsrunde aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (31. Dezember 2017)

Mal sehen, wie dick mein Kopf ist. Konterglühwein im kurzärmeligen Trikot.


----------



## Bejak (1. Januar 2018)

WIe sieht es denn mit einer Runde am 6. oder 7.1 aus?


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Januar 2018)

Ich wäre an beiden Tagen dabei.


----------



## Bejak (1. Januar 2018)

Ich nur an einem, sonst hagelt es daheim Protest.


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Januar 2018)

Ich wollte nur ausdrücken, dass ich an beiden Tagen Zeit habe. Bisher ist mein WE noch nicht verplant.


----------



## Bejak (2. Januar 2018)

Schon klar!


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Januar 2018)

Wäre da jemand von euch dabei? 14.1. CTF in Neu Isenburg 
http://www.radteam-neu-isenburg.de/

Scheint mir eine nette Veranstaltung zu sein auch wenn keine Trails gefahren werden.


----------



## Bejak (2. Januar 2018)

Interessante Strecke, die 70er könnte ich am Samstag mal angehen.


----------



## loti (4. Januar 2018)

Ich mache am Sonntag eine Tour:
Sonntag, 7.1.2018 
Tour zur Langfeldsmühle
Start:      10:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ankunft: 16:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
60 km, 200 hm
Der Hinweg führt über Messenhausen, Waldacker und Babenhausen zur Langfeldsmühle in Hergershausen. Nach der Mittagspause führt der Rückweg führt über Münster, Eppertshausen und Urberach zurück nach Dreieich.
Grüsse
loti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (4. Januar 2018)

Da würde ich mitkommen. Können wir uns irgendwo treffen, Götzenhain oder so?


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Januar 2018)

Ich muss absagen für dieses WE. 
Bleibe das letzte WE im Odenwald zu mal es am Dienstag nach der Reha sowieso komplett wieder nach Hause geht. 
Fahre dort ein bisschen zu mal das Wetter ab Sonntag deutlich besser werden soll.


----------



## loti (5. Januar 2018)

Hallo,
Wir könnten auch einen Treffpunkt bei Dietzenbach ausmachen,
ich fahre von Hexenberg über die Messenhäuser Str. nach Messenhausen.
Die Kreuzung mit der Alfred-Nobel-Str. wäre als Treffpunkt denkbar. Wir sollten um 10:45 dort sein.
loti


----------



## Bejak (5. Januar 2018)

Ginge auch ein paar Meter weiter vorne, in Hexenberg zum Beispiel. Wo fährtst du denn in Hexenberg rein?


----------



## loti (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo Stefan,
wir kommen von Götzenhain und könnten uns in Hexenberg an der Post, Bensheimer Str. um 10 Uhr 30 treffen.
loti


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei morgen, allerdings fahre ich nach Dreieich und werde mich auf dem Rückweg in der Nähe von Dtz. ausklinken ...

Mein Scalpel 29" ist zwar fertig, aber ich warte mit der Junfernfahrt noch auf besseres Wetter, werde noch mit meinen "Kinderrad" Flash am Start sein 

Wie's Scalpel am Ende aussieht und mit welchen Teilen es aufgebaut ist kann man in den Bildbeschreibungen lesen: https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157691383391515/with/27758555719/

Mir gefällt's ... fast, die giftgrünen Zughüllen passen und gefallen mir am Ende nicht wirklich  Dafür gefällt mir das "tiefgrüne" Gewicht = 9,78Kg fahrfertig mit Pedalen, Klingel und so  Das soll erstmal einer mit nem 29er Fully in Größe Large nachmachen 

Was mir momentan noch im Kopf herumgeht ... Sattelfahrstuhl auf Scalpel ... JA oder NEIN 

JA = selbst Cannondale bietet den aktuellen Scalpel Jahrgang in einer SE-Version an, d.h. mit etwas mehr Federweg, etwas breiteren Reifen und Sattelfahrstuhl. Und eine Reverb mit 125mm liegt bei mir eh noch rum. 

NEIN = gute 300g Mehrgewicht, und für den vorgesehenen Einsatzzweck braucht's kein Sattelfahrstuhl. Und für mehr folgt ja noch die Wiederauferstehung des Jekylls.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (6. Januar 2018)

Ok, falls es nicht so regnet wie heute bin ich dabei. Bin heute schon eine kleine Runde gefahren um zu checken ob noch alles Ok ist und der Regen hat keinen Spaß gemacht...


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2018)

Volker, habe ich da eine Elixir 9 an dem Scalpel gesehen?
Ich dachte Du magst die Avid Bremsen nicht.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2018)

Ja, und auch wenn ich neben Der noch eine 7, XX und noch ein paar ältere Modelle habe, mag ich sie nicht. Die XX ist wieder mal undicht und wird gerade von Hibike versucht wieder dicht zu bekommen 

Die 9er ist nur verbaut wegen der XLR Fernbedienung der Lefty, weil die daran montiert werden kann und somit Ordnung im Cockpit herrscht 

Ja OK, und die 7er hatte bislang als einzige tatellos funktiniert und ich hoffe mal die 9er dann auch. Die Restlichen sind einfach nur SCHROTT, einschließlich der XX, die ist halt EDELSCHROTT.


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2018)

Ich habe am San Andreas eine Elixir R, am Mount Vision eine Elixir 9, am Fanes eine Elixir 9 Trail, an Moppelchen eine Elixir 7 und an Moppel eine Guide RS.
Einmal richtig entlüftet und die funktionieren.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2018)

Na da habe ich ja Hoffnung, dass die 9er bei mir auch dauerhaft funktiniert. Bei meiner Elixir CR und/oder der Jucy Ultimate, weis ich nicht mehr so genau, bekam ich nicht mal vernüftig die Beläge gewechselt, geschweige denn OHNE Fackelzug entlüftet. Aktuell bewegen die sich Nehmerkolben bei den ollen Dingern gar nicht mehr ... SCHROTT-Bremsen halt.

Was hast den den für ein Projekt 2018?


----------



## Speedskater (6. Januar 2018)

Meistens reicht es, wenn man den Bremssattel abschraubt, die Bremsbeläge raus macht, mit Bremsenreiniger reinigt, die Kolben bissel hin und her bewegt, dann funzen die wieder.

Projekt 2018 hat eher nix mit Bikes zu tun.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Januar 2018)

Ja mag sein ... ich greif einfach in die nächste Tüte, hohl die genauso alten Magura Martas - 1. Generation! - raus, ziehe am Hebel und ... sie funktiniert einfach. Kein Schrauben, kein Entlüften, kein nix, OK bissl drüberwischen vllt 

Die alten Maguras sind bei mir nur nicht verbaut, weil sich da halt keine Schalthebel, Sattelfahrstühle oder halt Lefty Fernbedienungen anschrauben lassen. Die alten haben noch nicht mal Klappschellen, da musste noch das ganze Cockpit zerlegen, falls man doch mal dran müsstest


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Januar 2018)

Kennen wir den?  

https://www.op-online.de/region/dre...ch-seit-jahren-quer-durch-europa-9502233.html


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Januar 2018)

So die erste richtige Tour in diesem Jahr nachdem vielen Regen. 
Bike ist mein Alltagsrad. 
Klasse war es mit ein bisschen Quälerei zum Schluss. 
So ein uphill im Odenwald kann ganz schön lang sein. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Start in Lindenfels - Winterkasten --> Bensheim --> Heppenheim --> Fürth i.O. --> Lindenfels - Winterkasten --> Ende 
2x die Runde gefahren. 
88 km und 1328 HM in etwas mehr als 5h.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Januar 2018)

@loti:

Netter Artikel in OP Online. Aber nur 14 Räder?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (8. Januar 2018)

Ist ein schöner Artikel von Frank Mahn. Man könnte glauben, ich hätte den bestellt. Aber Frank Mahn kam auf die Idee, er fährt auch gern Rad. Im Januar suchen Journalisten oft Themen. Da kam ich ganz recht. 40 Jahre Arbeit und Leben Dreieich ist ja beeindruckendes Jubiläum.
Jetzt zu dem Thema Räder: Da bin ich fast noch verrückter wie Volker. Um Unterschied zu ihm behalte ich meine meisten Räder. So habe ich  Räder seit 1989 bis heute. Mit allen kann man noch fahren. Aktuell nutze ich 6 Rädern (Stadtrad Cannondale, Winterhardtails (2x Cube, Fully Lapierre Spicy für Schlamm-Touren, Klein Hardtail mit Slicks - 9,2 kg Gewicht, Fully Scott Spark nur auf schlammfreien Wegen). Die Rennräder stehen im Keller, bis wieder Lust habe auf der Strasse zu fahren. Die anderen sind Backup. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts.
loti
PS: Meine Touren diese Woche - Start immer am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen
*Dienstag, 9. Januar 2018
10:00-16:00
50 km, 150 Höhenmeter, **
Umrundung der Startbahn-West  *
Wir fahren über Zeppelinheim zum Flughafen, weiter über Kelsterbach am Main entlang nach Raunheim, Einkehr im Restaurant „Olive“. Der Rückweg führt über Mörfelden nach Dreieich.
GPS Daten:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=aggaszzatpefosiw
*Donnerstag, 11.1.2018
9:30 - 16:00
60 km, 250 Höhenmeter, *** 
Nach Nieder-Ramstadt zu "Wacker-Ristorante"*
Wir fahren durch den Koberstädter Wald weiter über das Oberwaldhaus nach Nieder-Ramstadt zu "Wacker-Ristorante" . Nach der Mittagspause  fahren wir über Messel nach Dreieich zurück.
GPS Daten:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ynszouhdvvoyogkz
*Freitag, 12. Januar 2018
10:00 - 15:00
40 km, 100 Höhenmeter,***
 Zur "Frankfurter Botschaft" im Frankfurter Westhafen
Wir fahren nach Höchst, überqueren den Main und fahren am Main entlang bis zum Westhafen zum Restaurant „Frankfurter Botschaft“. Der Rückweg führt über Niederrad und Neu-Isenburg nach Dreieich.
GPS-Daten:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=ivznsncclaanqdzx
*Samstag, 13.1.2018
75 km, 250 Höhenmeter, *** 
9:30 - 16:30*
Zum Restaurant "Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel" in Bruchköbel
Über Offenbach, Bischofsheim und Hochstadt fahren wir nach Bruchköbel. Die Rast im „Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel“ ist immer eine Radtour wert. Danach radeln wir über Hanau und Mühlheim nach Dreieich zurück.
GPS-Daten:
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=wfaacjppfjoskmlb


----------



## Bejak (8. Januar 2018)

Klasse! Übrigens, am Sonntag hab ich voll verpennt...


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Kennen wir den?
> 
> https://www.op-online.de/region/dre...ch-seit-jahren-quer-durch-europa-9502233.html



Haha, und ich versteckt mich auch im Artikel. Genaugenommen im kleinen "Rennrad-Bild". Bin der, der mit Loti das "Bulauer-Bild" hält 

Man, das ist auch schon wieder Jahre her. Und schade, dass es die urige Kneipe da oben nicht mehr gibt. Aber trotzdem könnt man das Alp d'huez des Odenwalds auch mal wieder fahren ...

Übrigens für die Samstags-Tour bin ich schon angemeldet


----------



## loti (9. Januar 2018)

Stefan, so was kommt schon mal vor. Dann halt bis zur nächsten Tour.
Volker, ja das waren noch Zeiten. Mit dem Renner quer durch den Odenwald zum Bullauer Bild. Die Tour will dich diese Jahr noch mal machen. Wahrscheinlich Juni/Juli. Der Anstieg des "Alpes d'Huez" des Odenwald muss sein. Besonders da ich das Original in Frankreich im August überquere. Hier GPS-Daten bei GPSies: https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=evoerbgcbcffefpb
loti


----------



## Bejak (9. Januar 2018)

Die Tour am Samstag behalte ich auch mal im Auge.


----------



## MTBpleasure (9. Januar 2018)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst. 



MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Wäre da jemand von euch dabei? 14.1. CTF in Neu Isenburg
> http://www.radteam-neu-isenburg.de/
> 
> Scheint mir eine nette Veranstaltung zu sein auch wenn keine Trails gefahren werden.



Das findet kommenden Sonntag statt. Hat jemand hier aus der Runde Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## Bejak (9. Januar 2018)

So wie es aussieht kann ich am Samstag nicht, aber vielleicht dann am Sonntag? MTBpleasure, welche der angebotenen Touren fährst du denn am Sonntag von NI aus?


----------



## MTBpleasure (9. Januar 2018)

Stefan ich fahre natürlich die längere Strecke.


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Januar 2018)

@loti 
Samstag nach Bruchköbel zum Hasenpfeffer nehme ich auch. Allerdings die kurze Runde. Ich würde in Bischofsheim einsteigen, bzw. dort, wo ihr über den Bach macht. Die Fähre in Rumpenheim fährt übrigens noch nicht, wegen des Hochwassers. Fähre Mühlheim sowieso nicht, weil Betrieb eingestellt. Wenn ihr über die Fußgängerbrücke nach Fechenheim fahrt, würde ich mich dort hin begeben. An der Mainkur ist auf Höhe Casella noch ein kleines Teilstück des Mainwegs gesperrt, aber man kann den Radweg durchs Ort bis zum Bierhannes nehmen. Ab da geht es dann, nur im Bereich des Campingplatzes steht das Wasser derzeit noch bis unmittelbar an den Weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (9. Januar 2018)

Ich bin heute den Main entlang von OF bis HU und über die Steinheimer Brücke über den Main und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück. Man kann alles fahren. 4-5x geht es ein bisschen durchs Wasser aber das ist für MTB's kein Problem.


----------



## Bejak (9. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ich bin heute den Main entlang von OF bis HU und über die Steinheimer Brücke über den Main und auf der anderen Seite wieder zurück. Man kann alles fahren. 4-5x geht es ein bisschen durchs Wasser aber das ist für MTB's kein Problem.



Ach sag das nicht... Bin ja im Augist zusammen mit meinem Schwager in Java (die Insel) rumgeradelt, und da sind wir eine Straße gefahren, die ging ohne Brücke durch einen Fluß, und das ziemlich breit und etwa 10 cm teif (bloß nicht anhalten...!) ... Jedenfalls hat mein Schwager sein Rad sich danach beim Fahren komisch angehört, meins war allerdings Ok. Wir hatten schon alles mögliche in Verdacht, da das Geräusch Drehzahl-abhängig war. Am Tag drauf haben wir am Antrieb gelauscht, geschraubt und geölt, hat alles nix geholfen... Am Ende war es Wasser in den Felgen!


----------



## loti (9. Januar 2018)

Das Hochwasser des Mains hat mich heute zwischen Kelsterbach und Raunheim erwischt. Ich habe die Route dann ändert. Am Freitag und Samstag wird es auch Änderungen geben. Die Strecke von Bürgel über den Weinberg-Steg nach Fechenheim sollte keine Probleme bereiten. Den Schlenker über "Bier-Hannes" hat ich schon eingeplant. Beim Rückweg fahre ich über die über die Staustufe Mühlheim. Das sollte es auch unproblematisch ein.
Chaotenkind: Wir sollten uns am Steg in Fechenheim treffen. Ich sollte um 11 Uhr eintreffen.
loti


----------



## Bejak (10. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Stefan ich fahre natürlich die längere Strecke.



Das sind 70 km, das geht ja recht locker. Wenns klappt bin ich dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Januar 2018)

loti schrieb:


> Das Hochwasser des Mains hat mich heute zwischen Kelsterbach und Raunheim erwischt. Ich habe die Route dann ändert. Am Freitag und Samstag wird es auch Änderungen geben. Die Strecke von Bürgel über den Weinberg-Steg nach Fechenheim sollte keine Probleme bereiten. Den Schlenker über "Bier-Hannes" hat ich schon eingeplant. Beim Rückweg fahre ich über die über die Staustufe Mühlheim. Das sollte es auch unproblematisch ein.
> Chaotenkind: Wir sollten uns am Steg in Fechenheim treffen. Ich sollte um 11 Uhr eintreffen.
> loti



Alles klar, bin um 11:00 Uhr auf der Fechenheimer Seite, sofern es keine Hunde und Katzen regnet.

Staustufe Mühlheim geht, bin ich am Montag und heute gefahren. Nicht geht der Mainweg in Dörnigheim. Auf Höhe der Turnerschaft bis fast bis zur ehemaligen Fähre (Flussabwärts betrachtet) steht das Wasser sowohl auf dem asphaltieren Weg, als auch auf dem Schotterweg unmittelbar am Wasser, sowie auf den Wiesen bzw. Spielplätzen dazwischen. Habe ich am Montag versucht, gibt nasse Füße und der Schlick ist auch ziemlich eklig. Heute habe ich den Bereich dann über die Wingertstraße umfahren.

In Offenbach haben sie fast alle Deichtore mit Spundwänden zugemacht. War am Freitag dort unterwegs.
Heute habe ich von fallenden Wasserständen noch nichts gemerkt. An der Staustufe Mühlheim ist derzeit kein Unterschied zwischen oberhalb und unterhalb.


----------



## MTBpleasure (12. Januar 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das sind 70 km, das geht ja recht locker. Wenns klappt bin ich dabei.



Stefan weißt du schon näheres ob du am Sonntag dabei bist? 
Hat denn sonst noch jemand Lust am Sonntag dabei zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Januar 2018)

Das wird mir zuviel. Habe am Montag nen Termin beim Kardiologen, wer weiss, was der vorhat, zumal ich da mit dem Bike hineiern will (und wieder heim). Da mache ich am Sonntag besser ne Pause. Dienstag steht dann auch noch der Sportmediziner auf dem Programm mit u.a. Spiroergometrie bis Leistungsgrenze. Da sollte ich mich jetzt nicht mehr zu stark belasten. In den paar Tagen bis dahin noch signifikant Kraft und Kondition erhöhen, ist ohnehin nicht möglich. Etwas Ruhe bzw. lockeres Ausfahren bringt mehr.


----------



## MTBpleasure (12. Januar 2018)

Schade aber bei dem was bei dir ansteht kann ich das verstehen. Toi Toi!  Ich fahre wahrscheinlich jetzt bis Montag jeden Tag bevor dann wieder das eklige nasskalte Wetter kommt. Da kann ich mich dann auch erholen und zum Ausgleich Schwimmen gehen.


----------



## Bejak (12. Januar 2018)

Verguckt, nur 46 km. Es wird recht kühl sein, so um die 5°C, aber nicht regnen. Das ist schonmal gut. Das einzige Problem ist, bis etwa 9:00 am Start zu sein...


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Januar 2018)

Wie verguckt nur 46 km? 
Wenn ich bei mir zu Hause los fahre wird es noch dunkel sein. Plane gegen 8.30 Uhr in Neu Isenburg zu sein. Kalkuliere mal großzügig 30-40 Minuten ein.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen, was geht denn bitte morgen?

Wäre an flach dahinrollen interessiert.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. Januar 2018)

So @loti, Auftrag erfüllt, alle heil hin und wieder zurückgebracht 

Falls Du morgen wieder fit bist für Königssee würde ich ab Dtz wieder mitkommen ... 

@Bikeholic, bei 80 KM bin ich mittlerweile. Almhütte rückt näher, aber noch nichts für morgen


----------



## Speedskater (13. Januar 2018)

Ich würde morgen eine Runde im Tauns drehen, wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Januar 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, was geht denn bitte morgen?
> 
> Wäre an flach dahinrollen interessiert.


Schaust du weiter oben nach. In Neu Isenburg wären wir morgen.


----------



## loti (13. Januar 2018)

Volker, 
vielen Dank, das du die Tour übernommen hast.
Die Tour am Sonntag 14.1.2018
wegen Magen-Darm-Problemen fällt aus.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Schaust du weiter oben nach. In Neu Isenburg wären wir morgen.


Starte um 10:00 Uhr von Steinheim aus. 13:00 Uhr Ende. Wenn jemand dazustoßen möchte, bitte Info bis 09:00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Druckhaus auf dem Mainradweg 10:05 Uhr. Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (14. Januar 2018)

Ich mach mich jetzt fertig, die 70km Tour natürlich. Wir sehen uns in Neu-Isenburg. Wer noch mit will, es geht zwischen 9:00 und 9:30 los.

http://www.radteam-neu-isenburg.de/ und dann links in der Leiste auf Hugenotten-CTF 2018 klicken. Es geht Richtung Roßdorf bei Darmstadt und zurück.


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Januar 2018)

Alles klar. Ich bin bereits unterwegs. Start für Gruppen ist bis 9 Uhr. Ich würde gerne in einer Gruppe fahren. Einzeln kann ich auch für mich alleine fahren.


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Januar 2018)

Stefan bist du schon da?


----------



## mishis (14. Januar 2018)

Die Gruppe Taunus hat eine erfolgreiche und schöne Tour( knapp 40 km, mit 1000Hm) hinter sich:



Gruß Michi


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Januar 2018)

Die Gruppe Neu- Isenburg hat heute ca. 70 km und 700 HM hinter sich. Bei mir waren es 94 km und 845 HM da ich mit dem Bike bis Neu Isenburg gefahren bin und wieder zurück. Soweit ich es mit bekommen habe waren 300 Biker am Start. Doppelt soviel wie vom Veranstalter eingeplant. Die Strecke war schön zu fahren und gut ausgeschildert. Stefan wenn du weitere Bilder haben magst kann ich dir diese gerne per PN schicken.


----------



## Bejak (14. Januar 2018)

Ich hab ne gute Nachricht, ich kann wieder laufen! Boah, hat Spaß gemacht, aber ich bin am Schluss echt auf den letzten Reserven gefahren. Aber angekommen! Und, ja bitte, die Fotos hätte ich gerne!

Danke für ab und zu mal warten und fürs pumpen!


----------



## Bejak (14. Januar 2018)

Nachtrag. Hab eben mal das Rad aus dem Auto geholt, der Vorderreifen hat wieder wenig Druck. Ich hole morgen mal ein paar Ventile, ist sowiso gut, wenn man davon ein paar griffbereit hat, sei es in der Werkstatt, sei es im Rucksack...


----------



## MTBpleasure (14. Januar 2018)

Inzwischen sollte du dich wieder erholt haben. Es war ein schöner Tag heute. Bilder sind gerade per PN an dich raus gegangen.


----------



## Erdi01 (15. Januar 2018)

Hatte auch mal kurzfristig überlegt die Isenburger CTF "mitzufahren". Ich hätte mich aber einfach "hier" auf die Strecke gesetzt, die Luftlinie in einem Kilometer sowieso vorbei kam. Hatte mich dann aber entschieden Abseits vom CTF-Trubel auf Jungfernfahrt mit meinen 29er zu gehen. Naja, treten muss ich immer noch, wenn voran gehen soll. Ich merk da erstmal kein Unterschied zum 26er  Ansonsten passt's soweit, alles sehr entspannt, bis auf die hintere Bremse, die quitscht wie Sau  Da muss ich nochmal ran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (16. Januar 2018)

Heute habe ich mal das Ventil ausgetauscht, mal sehen obs die Luft hält. Vom Gefühl her könnte das alte Ventil einfach auch nicht richtig fest in dem Röhrchen am Schlauch festgeschraubt gewesen sein, jedenfalls konnte ich es da recht leicht rausdrehen. Ich guck morgen mal, ob die 1,5 Bar noch drin sind, und wenn ja, teste ich nochmal das alte Ventil, ob es die Luft auch hält, wenn es etwas fester reingedreht wird. Ansonsten hat der Schlauch irgendwas abbekommen, das wäre weniger schön. Hab nämlich die Woche Abends und Samstag den ganzen Tag eher weniger Zeit, um das zu machen, aber am Sonntag Morgen will ich mal wieder den "Dietzenbacher Höhenmeter" (meine Stammstrecke über den Bulau) fahren. (Vielleicht will wieder jemand mit?)


----------



## Bejak (17. Januar 2018)

War wieder platt... Hab den Schlauch gewechselt und den Mantel auf der Innenseite kontrolliert. Da war tatsächlich irgendwas auf der Lauffläche, gefühlt ein Sandkorn, aber sehen konnte ich es nicht, weil es gleich von der Hand auf den Boden rieselte. Der Mantel selbst hatte an der Stelle nichts, das war wirklich zwischen Mantel und Schlauch, seltsam... Den alten Schlauch habe ich gecheckt, ein winziges Löchlein in der Außenseite, also Lauffläche, könnte mit dem "Sandkorn" zusammen hänegn, ist wieder geflickt und wird morgen einer Druckprobe unterzogen. 

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die Ventilschächte nicht an die Felgen gemuttert werden? Auf dem Radon sind Schwalbe-Schläuche und ich hab jetzt einen von Conti drauf gemacht wo so eine Mutter dabei war, hab ich natürlich verwendet, oder ist das falsch?


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Januar 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass die Ventilschächte nicht an die Felgen gemuttert werden? Auf dem Radon sind Schwalbe-Schläuche und ich hab jetzt einen von Conti drauf gemacht wo so eine Mutter dabei war, hab ich natürlich verwendet, oder ist das falsch?



Ist eigentlich wurscht, sollen nur das Ventil beim Aufpumpen an Ort und Stelle halten. Turbolitos haben keine Muttern mehr, sondern kleine Gummiringe, die natürlich auch nix gegenhalten. Anders ist's bei Schlauchlosmontage, da müssen die Ventile natürlich gekontert werden, sonst geht nix.


----------



## Bejak (18. Januar 2018)

So, Bike mit Reifen breit
ist wieder einsatzbereit.
Nen Ersatzschlauch
hab ich auch.
Außerdem Ventile,
hab ich jetzt viele!
Nix mehr platt,
wie geil ist denn datt!


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Januar 2018)

Ich war heute wieder im Vogelsberg unterwegs dieses Mal mit meinem Panzerchen. Die Tour war sehr lehrreich. Sogar ein Flaschenhalter ging zu Bruch.






Wann starten wir denn wieder mal ne Tour so wie im November als wir 8 Leute gewesen sind? Würde mich freuen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Januar 2018)

Hoffen wir mal auf trockenes Wetter am Wochenende.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (23. Januar 2018)

Weitere Veranstaltungen in Q1:
- 18.2 in Ffm-Niederrad - rund um den Fluchhafen http://rsc-edelweiss.de/?page_id=90
- 4.3 in Hattersheim de Taunus enuff http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/StaufenBike.609.0.html
- 12.3 in Meenz dorsch Rhoihesse http://s521781273.online.de/MRSV/pdf/ctf_flyer_20170206_sgr_e.pdf
- 30.3-2.4 in Wölfersheim durch de Werrraaaa http://www.rtc-sandhasen.de/media/23ba39fc670e381fffff8006ffffffef.pdf

Fahren wir da mit, wenigstens die eine oder andere?


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. Januar 2018)

In FFM Niederrad wäre ich dabei und der Rest liegt mir zu sehr in der Zukunft. Soweit plane ich nicht. 

Wir brauchen auch nicht eine solche Veranstaltung um gemeinsam zu biken. Ich dachte eher an Treffpunkt ausmachen so wie damals in Hanau unter der Brücke bzw. Seligenstadt. Die Tour fand ich toll gerade weil man da ein paar sehr nette Menschen kennen gelernt hat. Das "schreit" nach Fortsetzung.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Januar 2018)

Hier gibts den Bericht von meinem Sonntagsausflug
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-425#post-15039911


----------



## Bejak (23. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> In FFM Niederrad wäre ich dabei und der Rest liegt mir zu sehr in der Zukunft. Soweit plane ich nicht.
> 
> Wir brauchen auch nicht eine solche Veranstaltung um gemeinsam zu biken. Ich dachte eher an Treffpunkt ausmachen so wie damals in Hanau unter der Brücke bzw. Seligenstadt. Die Tour fand ich toll gerade weil man da ein paar sehr nette Menschen kennen gelernt hat. Das "schreit" nach Fortsetzung.



Dafür bin ich auch zu haben! Macht mal Vorschläge, dieses Wochenende bin ich aber in Köln, nur mit 4 Rädern. 

Niederrad ist bei mir damit auch gesetzt. Rheinhessen und Wetterau würde mich auch reizen. Muss aber sehen, wie ich da selbst Zeit habe.


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (23. Januar 2018)

In Niederrad wäre ich auch dabei.
Welche Runde wollt ihr fahren? 38km, 46km oder 68km?


----------



## Bikeholic (23. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> In FFM Niederrad wäre ich dabei und der Rest liegt mir zu sehr in der Zukunft. Soweit plane ich nicht.
> 
> Wir brauchen auch nicht eine solche Veranstaltung um gemeinsam zu biken. Ich dachte eher an Treffpunkt ausmachen so wie damals in Hanau unter der Brücke bzw. Seligenstadt. Die Tour fand ich toll gerade weil man da ein paar sehr nette Menschen kennen gelernt hat. Das "schreit" nach Fortsetzung.



Werde am 25.02. die Burg Breuberg und Mittagessen im Sofienhof ansteuern (offizielle ADFC Tour Main Kinzig). Für alle die sich das vormerken möchten. 

Ansonsten morgen Abend 18:00 Uhr - 2 Stunden Ausfahrt. 
Treffpunkt: Einfahrt zum Restaurant Druckhaus in Steinheim, Illerterrasse unter der Brücke "an der Straße".

Bin vermutlich bis morgen nicht mehr online, deshalb gilt die Devise, wer da ist kann mitfahren.


----------



## MTBpleasure (23. Januar 2018)

The_Lone_Rider schrieb:


> In Niederrad wäre ich auch dabei.
> Welche Runde wollt ihr fahren? 38km, 46km oder 68km?



Da ich eh nie genug bekommen kann kommt für mich am ehesten die 68 km in Frage.  

@Bikeholic 
Morgen Abend wäre ich gerne dabei kann aber nicht da ich morgen im Schwäbischen bin.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Januar 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hier gibts den Bericht von meinem Sonntagsausflug
> https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mit-dem-fat-bike-unterwegs-galerie.645545/page-425#post-15039911


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (24. Januar 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Da ich eh nie genug bekommen kann kommt für mich am ehesten die 68 km in Frage.


Bin ich dabei. Müssen nur die Beine auch wollen.


----------



## Bikeholic (25. Januar 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


>


Wo waren die? Rhön? ... oder wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (25. Januar 2018)

Werde über Ostern eine Mehrtagestour anstreben! Jemand Interesse sich anzuschließen? Tour wird wetterabhängig und kurzfristig geplant. Werde die kommenden Tage die Richtung festlegen (2 Optionen / Offroad oder Kondition), jetzt gibt's noch die Möglichkeit mitzusprechen. Wer Interesse hat meldet sich bitte per PN.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Januar 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wo waren die? Rhön? ... oder wo?



genau, Wasserkuppe, war cool


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Januar 2018)

Kommendes WE den 27.1 & 28.1. hätte ich Zeit zu fahren. Jemand Lust auf eine gemeinsame Tour?


----------



## Bejak (25. Januar 2018)

Lust schon, bin aber das Wochende nicht da.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Januar 2018)

Gesten hat der Wetterbericht noch sonnige 8 Grad gemeldet und was wurde geliefert, neblig nasskalte 4 Grad  Wo ist die Beschwerdestelle, mir ist sogar die Lust auf's radfahren für heute vergangen


----------



## Speedskater (27. Januar 2018)

Was steht denn für Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## mishis (28. Januar 2018)

Bei mir geht es jetzt los in den Taunus. Gerade noch Messwerte gecheckt und nun Jacke an und los in den dunklen und noch einsamen Wald. Bis dann.


----------



## mishis (28. Januar 2018)

So, zurück, geduscht, anständig gefrühstückt und ein wenig ausgeruht.
Es macht Spaß im dunkeln im Lichtkegel die Wege nach oben zu fahren, nur etwas weniger Nieselregen hätte es schon sein können.
Der erste Biker oben war man mal wieder nicht. Irgendwie war das früher anders, bei solch einer Wetterlage.



Auf der Abfahrt über den Altkönig noch eine im Bau befindliche, aber jetzt schon schöne Strecke vorgetestet.
Alles in allem: naß, kalt, schlammig, aber spaßig.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Januar 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Gesten hat der Wetterbericht noch sonnige 8 Grad gemeldet und was wurde geliefert, neblig nasskalte 4 Grad  Wo ist die Beschwerdestelle, mir ist sogar die Lust auf's radfahren für heute vergangen



Ich hatte mich trotzdem zu ner kurzen Konditionsrunde hinreissen lassen. Schön war es nicht wirklich, aber der WP motiviert doch ein wenig. Aber auf Wald habe ich bei dem Siff nicht wirklich Lust. Der Dienstweg langt mir da schon. Wenn dort, wo ich mich auf der Dienststelle umziehe, nicht regelmäßig gereinigt werden würde, könnte man dort Tomaten züchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (28. Januar 2018)

Ja, wird gerade wieder viel Holz um uns herum gemacht. Dementsprechend sehen die Wege aus. Selbst der geteerte Weg entland der Kreis-Quer-Verbindung sieht teilweise so aus, wie ich bei meiner (eigentlich) schlammfrei Runde vorhin mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Speedskater (3. Februar 2018)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Wie schauts mit einer Taunusrunde aus?


----------



## mishis (4. Februar 2018)

Meine Influenza hat mich noch im Griff. Ich bleibe lieber noch bei der Bettruhe. Nur leider schade, wenn ich gerade aus dem Fenster schaue, denn das Wetter gefällt mir. Weiß und noch weißer. Hach.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Februar 2018)

Hier ist es leider nur etwas weiss. Dafür mit viel Nass. Bäh! Hatte gedacht, morgen früh im Schnee zum Dienst fahren zu können. Aber das wird wohl eher wieder ne Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Februar 2018)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Michi, bist Du wieder fit?


----------



## mishis (17. Februar 2018)

1 Woche später gleiche Frage? 
Und ich bin wieder fit, um übers Eis zu radeln.
Wenn sich keiner meldet werde ich morgen früh schauen, wie die Sonne über dem Feldberg aufgeht, denn es soll einen klaren Himmel geben.

Gruß Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (17. Februar 2018)

Hallo Michi,

ich wünsche Dir viel Spass, jetzt habe ich die Seuche.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## mishis (17. Februar 2018)

Der Mist geht rei num.
Dann wünsche ich dir eine gute Besserung und bis demnächst.


----------



## Speedskater (17. Februar 2018)

Danke, ich versuche mich zu bessern.


----------



## mishis (18. Februar 2018)

Ich hatte heute Morgen meinen Spaß auf dem Eis:






Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Februar 2018)

*Mitfahrer  willkommen. *

*ADFC Radtouren: Veranstaltung "Mountainbiken über Stock und Stein"*
*Ausfahrt zur Burg Breuberg*
Sonntag, 25.02.2018

Mountainbike-Tour

Fahrrad: Mountainbike

… eine schöne, nicht allzu schwere Tour die durchaus auch für Crossbikes geeignet ist. Dennoch müssen diverse Anstiege gemeistert werden.
Mountainbiken über Stock und Stein, die Berge rauf und wieder herunter. Steil oder flach, so geht es durch die Wälder.
Wir fahren auf Wanderpfaden mit natürlichen Hindernissen oder auf befestigten Wegen was uns unter die Reifen kommt. Einige Stunden den Alltag hinter sich lassen und das Naturerlebnis mit dem Mountainbike genießen.
Jeder fährt nach seinem eigenen konditionellen sowie technischen Können und nimmt auch auf andere Waldbesucher Rücksicht. Absteigen und schieben ist jederzeit besser als einen Sturz zu riskieren.
Also los geht’s, radeln wir in netter Runde mit Gleichgesinnten.
Einkehrmöglichkeiten gibt es auch, die je nach Länge der Tour angesteuert oder ausgelassen werden.
Strecke und Höhenmeter richten sich nach dem Ziel der Tour, die Geschwindigkeit nach dem schwächsten Mitfahrer.

Die Strecken meiner MTB-Touren werden kurzfristig geplant, sind wetterabhängig und werden nur bei hinreichend trockener Gesamtwetterlage stadtfinden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage, empfiehlt es sich, vor Abfahrt zum Treffpunkt, Änderungen abzufragen.
Die Kleidung bitte der Witterung anpassen, mit Reserven im Rucksack, ggf. zusätzlich Getränke und Proviant. Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken. Bitte grundsätzlich Flickzeug und Ersatzschlauch mitführen.
Diese Tour findet im Rahmen einer privaten Ausfahrt in Kooperation mit dem ADFC statt. Jeder Mitfahrer fährt auf eigenes Risiko und Verantwortung. Es wird keine Haftung übernommen.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, wird ab Abfahrtszeitpunkt max. 5min gewartet, jedoch nur bei Voranmeldung (telefonisch, WhatsApp Gruppe, MTB-Forum, Email / Infos auf Anfrage).
Die Fahrzeit richtet sich ab/an Startort Druckhaus.
WENN SICH KEINER ANMELDET, STARTE ICH EVTL. FRÜHER, SPÄTER ODER FAHRE EINE ANDERE TOUR!
Mitfahrer herzlich willkommen!

Hessen / Kreisverband Main-Kinzig

100 km, Schwierigkeit sportlich , 850 Höhenmeter

Verpflegung: Einkehr

*Tourenleiter*
Ingo Fischer, Mobiltelefon 0179 - 9291 989, Email

*Orte*
Startort: 10:00 Hanau-Steinheim, Mainradweg, Illertstraße


----------



## mishis (22. Februar 2018)

Da hätte ich Lust drauf, nur bin ich auf dem Geburtstag meiner Mutter.
Ich wünsche viel Spaß.
Gruß Michi


----------



## MTBpleasure (22. Februar 2018)

Ich melde mal Interesse an.


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Februar 2018)

Böen von bis zu 50 km/h von Osten. Gefühlte Temperatur so bei -10°C sagen die Wetterfrösche. Ich kenne meine Grenzen, wenn mich so ne Böe von vorne erwischt rolle ich rückwärts und seitlich haut sie mich vom Bike. Also leider nein, trotz des gemeldeten bombastischen Sonnenscheins.


----------



## Bejak (23. Februar 2018)

Mir auch zu kalt, da gefriert einem ja das Blut in den Adern! Wenns wieder wärmer ist, gerne!


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Februar 2018)

So wie es aussieht sind wir alleine MTBpleasure. Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze nach hinten im Jahr verschieben oder was denkst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (24. Februar 2018)

Gute Idee mit dem verschieben, da bin ich dann sicher auch dabei. Ich schenk mir das morgen auch. War gerade 2 Std. unterwegs. Immer schön der S2 gefolgt. Sonne von vorn und die Russen-Peitsche von hinten. Das lässt sich aushalten. Nur wehe Du musst die Richtung ändern dann haut die die voll in die Fresse 

Ich werde morgen wohl die selbe Runde nochmal fahren. Ist übrigens auch zu 100% schlammfrei


----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Februar 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht sind wir alleine MTBpleasure. Vielleicht sollten wir das ganze nach hinten im Jahr verschieben oder was denkst Du?



Verschieben klingt gut jedenfalls in dem Umfang. Ich bin heute wieder meine beliebte Flughafen Runde gefahren und dem Wind war ich nie lange ausgesetzt. Das ging dann schon. Werde morgen wieder eine Tour fahren so ca. 60-70 km. Schön eingepackt geht das schon. 

@Bikeholic  Hast Interesse mich zu begleiten?


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2018)

Verschieben wäre sinnvoll.
Bin heute vormittag nur mal nach HU zum Wochenmarkt. 31 min. hinwärts, der Gegenwind war echt fett. Zurück mit Rückenwind war toll. Da waren es nur noch 23 Minuten für die knapp 10 km.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Februar 2018)

Dann verschieben wir. 
@MTBpleasure: danke für Die Angebot, werde aber unabhängig starten. Kleine Runde ggf. zum Lohrberg.


----------



## loti (24. Februar 2018)

*Ich bitte als Alternative diese Tour statt: 
Sonntag, 25.02.2018, 10:00 - 17:00, Lindenplatz, Dreieich-Sprendlingen
60 km, 250 Höhenmeter, *** *
*Nach Nieder-Ramstadt zu "Wacker-Ristorante"*
Wir fahren durch den Egelsbach, Wixhausen, Arheiligen und das Oberwaldhaus nach Nieder-Ramstadt zu "Wacker-Ristorante" . Nach der Mittagspause fahren wir über Trautheim und Messel nach Dreieich zurück.


----------



## loti (25. Februar 2018)

Bin von meiner Tour wieder zurück. War schon grenzwertig. Deshalb werde ich bis Sonntag, 4.3. nur kleine Touren machen.
* ADFC-Tour am Sonntag, 4. März 2018, 9:30 - 16:00
**, 50 km,150 Höhenmeter
Fahrt zum „Alten Nachwächter“ in Obertshausen *
Der Hinweg führt über Dietzenbach, Weiskirchen und Lämmerspiel nach Obertshausen. Der Rückweg führt über Heusenstamm nach Dreieich.
Start: 9:30 Langen, Lutherplatz
        10:00 Dreieich, Lindenplatz
Grüsse
Lothar


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Februar 2018)

Prima, wenn Wetter gut, dann würde ich in Lämmerspiel einsteigen und dann von Obertshausen aus direkt den Rückweg auf die andere Mainseite antreten. Wann und wo trefft ihr denn in Lämmerspiel ein?


----------



## Bejak (26. Februar 2018)

Würde am 4.3 gerne mitfahren, aber die Wetterprognose geht immer noch von Minusgraden aus, das ist nix für mich.


----------



## Bejak (11. März 2018)

Hat jemand Bock? https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-21#post-15137800

Eine Person könnte ich ab DZB im Auto mitnehmen, die Räder würden dann aufeinander hinten im Sportstourer drin liegen.

War heute eigentllich jemand unterwegs?

Bin heute mit dem Trekking nach Bieber geradelt, mit Frau und Kindern. War nicht weit, aber meine Kilometer zählen doppelt, ich hatte für den Jüngsten (4) den Anhänger dran, und 2/3 der Strecke saß der Kleine auch drin, und sein Rad hing hinten am Anhänger. Das ist ein komisches Fahrgefühl, der Hänger zerrt ständig in alle möglichen Richtungen und man muss das ausgleichen, um nicht auf die Fresse zu fallen. Meine Tochter (fast 8) ist ordentlich fit.

Am Heusenstammer Schloss kreuzte ein Trupp Mountainbiker kurz nach 11 mit ca. 8 Mann die Route. Und nahe beim Heusenstämmer Schwimmbad fuhren Nachmittags zwei Angeber mit ihren niegelnagelneuen e-MTBs laufend die Straßenbrücke über die S-Bahn rauf und runter. Und kurz vor dem Patershäuser Hof, könnte das @Erdi01 gewesen sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (11. März 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Und kurz vor dem Patershäuser Hof, könnte das @Erdi01 gewesen sein?



Könnte schon. Bin heute jedenfalls über den Patershäuser zurück gekommen. Erkannt habe ich Niemand, aber auch nicht wirklich drauf geachtet wer da alles unterwegs war.


----------



## Bejak (12. März 2018)

Warst du mit deinem neuen 29er unterwegs? Schwarzer Rahmen, grünweißes Dekor? Ich hab nen Augenblick gebraucht um zu erwägen, dass du es warst, da warst du schon wieder entfleucht.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. März 2018)

Ja die Beschreibung könnt auch passen. Ich war mit dem hier unterwegs:
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157691383391515


----------



## Bejak (13. März 2018)

Dann warst du das.


----------



## Kolibri85 (21. März 2018)

Irgendwann werde ich mich euch mal anschließen...
Habe mein MTB heute das erste mal ausgeführt und festgestellt das ich nicht konditioniert bin. Spass hat es dennoch gemacht.
Von wegen man verlernt das Biken nicht ^^

Also wenn ich spüre das ich etwas mehr Kondition bekomme und das Bike besser kennengelernt habe, traue ich mich mal mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. März 2018)

Wenn das Wetter nächste Woche trocken von oben ist, bzw. Ostern, werde ich mal am Hahnenkamm nach dem Rechten sehen. Ich fahre mit dem Auto bis Hanau-Wolfgang und starte von dort aus. Platz ist für zwei Bikes im Auto. Ohne Schraubarbeiten, Räder raus und so. Die Runde hat so ca. 28 km und 450 HM. Schotterweg/Asphalt hoch, Trails runter. Wenn man den steileren Trail auf meiner Runde auslässt muss man nur einmal hoch, dann sind es nur noch 350 HM und ca. 27 km. Oben mache ich bei Biergartenwetter normalerweise ne Pause. 2 Latte Macchiato, 2 Stck. Kuchen = 10€. Die haben ab 10:00 Uhr aber auch schon Schnitzel u.ä. Wem danach ist....
Im Prinzip ist die Runde Hardtailtauglich. Man muss halt etwas gemütlicher machen wenn es abwärts geht. Außer mit dem Enduro-Hardtail. Da geht auch flott. Aber extrem schnell bin ich nicht, wegen der mangelnden Hangabtriebskraft. 

Vielleicht hat Herr Bikeholic noch was auf Lager, wenn er vom Skifahren zurück ist. Oder Erdi. Ne schöne Runde durchs Messeler Hügelland, oder mal wieder Buchberg mit Pause oben beim Italiener oder bei den Naturfreunden in Rodenbach. Die Trails am Buchberg sind sehr entspannt und die Steigungen moderat. 

Jetzt am Samstag bin ich in Beerfelden. Ladies-Open im Bikepark.Schlepplift hoch und dann die Wildsau laufen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tombrider (21. März 2018)

Kolibri85 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich mich euch mal anschließen...
> Habe mein MTB heute das erste mal ausgeführt und festgestellt das ich nicht konditioniert bin. Spass hat es dennoch gemacht.
> Von wegen man verlernt das Biken nicht ^^
> 
> Also wenn ich spüre das ich etwas mehr Kondition bekomme und das Bike besser kennengelernt habe, traue ich mich mal mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen.



Es gibt südlich von Offenbach über FFM bis Kelsterbach durchaus schöne Strecken. Ohne viele Höhenmeter. Gut für´s Grundlagentraining.


----------



## Bejak (21. März 2018)

Ich bin momentan auch nicht sonderlich fit, aber egal. War mir die ganze Zeit seit Dezember meistens zu kalt, wenn ich mal Zeit hatte. Am langen Osterwochende fahre ich irgendwie, irgendwo, und wenns nur meine Runde über die Bulau ist. Hahnenkann hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an, aber ich weiß nicht, ob ich da schon wieder hoch komme... Auf den Trails dort ist man für meinen Geschmack viel zu schnell wieder unten, das ist eh nix für ein Hardtail. Mal sehen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. März 2018)

Naja, der Burgweg ist relativ lang. Wenn man nicht auf Zeit durch die Bombenkrater surft, braucht man ca. 7 Minuten bis runter. Ok, für hoch dann ne halbe Stunde. Also ich. Mit schwerem Gerät. Aber es nutzt ja nix. Der Hügel ist halt nicht so hoch. Da können auch die Trails nicht mehrere Kilometer am Stück haben. Wobei ich denke, der Burgweg müsste schon so einen Kilometer lang sein. Muss beim nächsten Mal mal mein kleines elektronisches Helferlein befragen, wenn der Trail mich unten wieder ausgespuckt hat.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. März 2018)

Zu Ostern habe ich, wie bereits vereinzelt bekannt gegeben, wetterabhängige Pläne. Vorausgesetzt ich bin da, bin ich schon ganz begeistert von der neuen Abfahrt. Kuchen und Espresso inclusive. Nächsten Mittwoch kann ich absehen wo die Reise zu Ostern hin geht. Info folgt.

Werde, Wetterbeständigkeit vorausgesetzt, Samstag und Sonntag radeln. Was, wie und wo entscheidet sich kurzfristig. Klar ist nur, auf Schlammschlacht habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. März 2018)

Kolibri85 schrieb:


> Irgendwann werde ich mich euch mal anschließen...
> Habe mein MTB heute das erste mal ausgeführt und festgestellt das ich nicht konditioniert bin. Spass hat es dennoch gemacht.
> Von wegen man verlernt das Biken nicht ^^
> 
> Also wenn ich spüre das ich etwas mehr Kondition bekomme und das Bike besser kennengelernt habe, traue ich mich mal mich einer Gruppe anzuschließen.


Wenn ich mal wieder eine Tour leite, wird immer auf jeden Mitfahrer Rücksicht genommen. Also nur Mut.


----------



## mtbFritz (26. März 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> ..Der Hügel ist halt nicht so hoch. Da können auch die Trails nicht mehrere Kilometer am Stück haben.


Naja, für mich nach langer Zeit war der Hügel am Sonntag Nachmittag doch ziemlich hoch ;-) Mir fehlt das Training "Dienstag locker" von Steinheim aus.
Würde auch mal wieder mit euch fahren.


----------



## Bejak (26. März 2018)

Macht jemnd am Wochenende mit?
- 30.3-2.4 in Wölfersheim durch de Werrraaaa http://www.rtc-sandhasen.de/media/23ba39fc670e381fffff8006ffffffef.pdf
Ich würde am Freitag oder Montag eine der Strecken fahren, ist aber noch nicht ganz sicher. Wenn dann wahrscheinlich die Strecke über Echzell nach Geis-Nidda.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. März 2018)

Nee. Bin vermutlich für die nächsten Wochen raus. Die Strecken in Beerfelden waren am WE teilweise noch vereist. Einmal kurz abgelegt. Heute dann doch mal zum Orthopäden, weil die Schmerzen mehr statt weniger wurden. Nach dem Röntgen Verdacht auf Beckenringfraktur. Na toll! Morgen CT zwecks Bestätigung oder Ausschluss. Letzteres wäre mir lieber. Aber es tut höllisch weh. Gerade die erste Ladung Dope eingefahren. Mal sehen, ob es wirkt. Der Doc wollte mich direkt ins Krankenhaus einweisen. Aber wenn Angela sowas Daheim auskurieren konnte, bzw. sogar noch arbeiten, dann kann ich das auch. Zumindest das Daheim auskurieren. Arbeiten werde ich nächste Woche sehen. Wenn das Dope gut wirkt, dann schon.
Aber die Linie, auf der es mich hingeworfen hat, bin ich noch zu Ende gefahren.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. März 2018)

mtbFritz schrieb:


> Naja, für mich nach langer Zeit war der Hügel am Sonntag Nachmittag doch ziemlich hoch ;-) Mir fehlt das Training "Dienstag locker" von Steinheim aus.
> Würde auch mal wieder mit euch fahren.


Heute Abend ggf  18:00 Uhr. Geht allerdings über die WhatsApp Gruppe, aus der Du ausgetreten bist. Falls Interesse besteht  schreib mir einfach eine WhatsApp dann informiere ich Dich. Bin heute nämlich nicht mehr online.


----------



## Bikeholic (27. März 2018)

Hut ab Chaotenkind, bei vereisten Strecken Trails herunter bügeln. Tut mir leid zu lesen, dass Du gestürzt bist. Drücke Dir die Daumen das die Schmerzen schnell abklingen  Gute Besserung

@Bejak: ist nix für mich. Viel Spaß Dir.

Karfreitag fahre ich vermutlich Richtung HK und wenn möglich, die ein oder anderen Schmankerl. Falls also jemand Interesse hat  gerne melden.

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (27. März 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Nee. Bin vermutlich für die nächsten Wochen raus. Die Strecken in Beerfelden waren am WE teilweise noch vereist. Einmal kurz abgelegt. Heute dann doch mal zum Orthopäden, weil die Schmerzen mehr statt weniger wurden. Nach dem Röntgen Verdacht auf Beckenringfraktur. Na toll! Morgen CT zwecks Bestätigung oder Ausschluss. Letzteres wäre mir lieber. Aber es tut höllisch weh. Gerade die erste Ladung Dope eingefahren. Mal sehen, ob es wirkt. Der Doc wollte mich direkt ins Krankenhaus einweisen. Aber wenn Angela sowas Daheim auskurieren konnte, bzw. sogar noch arbeiten, dann kann ich das auch. Zumindest das Daheim auskurieren. Arbeiten werde ich nächste Woche sehen. Wenn das Dope gut wirkt, dann schon.
> Aber die Linie, auf der es mich hingeworfen hat, bin ich noch zu Ende gefahren.



Von mir auch eine gute Besserung. 
Aber immerhin bist du die Linie noch zu Ende gefahren. 

Ich war letzten Sonntag mit einem Freund auf dem Feldberg oben von Idstein aus startend. Waren ca. 45 km und gut 1/3 auf einer geschlossenen Schneedecke die zum Glück an den meisten Stellen gut griffig gewesen ist. Vereinzelt war es etwas eisig. Was schlimmer gewesen ist war der Siff. Meine Kleidung war nur noch braun. D.h. Fango gratis.   d.h. wer in den kommenden Tagen auf den Feldberg hoch möchte der kann sich auf Siff einstellen. Spaß hatte ich aber dennoch! 

Hier auf dem Bild sieht man recht gut wie die Situation auf den Schnee bedeckten Wegen gewesen ist.


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. März 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hut ab Chaotenkind, bei vereisten Strecken Trails herunter bügeln. Tut mir leid zu lesen, dass Du gestürzt bist. Drücke Dir die Daumen das die Schmerzen schnell abklingen  Gute Besserung
> 
> @Bejak: ist nix für mich. Viel Spaß Dir.
> 
> ...



@Bikeholic
An der Karfreitag Tour melde ich mal Interesse an. Start in Hanau unter der Brücke oder erst direkt am HK?


----------



## Kolibri85 (27. März 2018)

Oh meine Güte ....gute Besserung Chaotenkind! Schön schonen und auskurieren!


----------



## Erdi01 (27. März 2018)

Das chaotische Kind macht keine halben Sachen. Vor ein paar Jahren hast schon mal blitzeblau bei mir gesessen. Gute Besserung!

Ich habe nur die Rüsselpest, aber schon in der zweiten Woche und schon das zweite Wochenende dieses Jahr mit radtechnischem Totalausfall *genervt*


----------



## Bikeholic (28. März 2018)

@Bikeholic
An der Karfreitag Tour melde ich mal Interesse an. Start in Hanau unter der Brücke oder erst direkt am HK?[/QUOTE]

Ich starte von Steinheim. Ob, wann, wie und wo schreibe ich morgen rein.


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. März 2018)

Alles klar. Für mich sind es ca. 40 km mehr von OF. Wie viel km werden es ab Steinheim ca.?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. März 2018)

Info kommt morgen.


----------



## Bejak (28. März 2018)

Ab wann wo wollt ihr denn zum HK aufbrechen?


----------



## Bikeholic (28. März 2018)

Steht noch nicht fest  deshalb kann ich Dir noch nichts sagen. Morgen dann mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (29. März 2018)

Danke für die guten Wünsche. Also rein optisch ist diesmal alles ok, nicht so wie 2009. Nicht einmal ein blauer Fleck. Zumindest das haben die Protektoren verhindert.
Ja fahren musste ich ja. Laufen konnte man das nicht. Zumindest nicht mit den Einschränkungen durch die Schmerzen und die Glätte. Dazu noch die Absätze bzw. Steilstücke auf der Linie. Und mit der fetten Sau an der Hand erst recht nicht. Aber ich war sehr langsam. Stolperbiken halt. Man wird halt auch mit dem Alter nicht weiser. Schon das erste Mal beim hochschieben auf die Startrampe wäre ich fast auf die Fresse gefallen. Da hätte es Spikes an den Füßen gebraucht. Aber nein, es hat halt gejuckt. Ging ja auch eine Zeitlang gut. Aber je mehr die Strecken gefahren wurden, desto rutschiger wurden sie.

Ansonsten, das CT hat es gestern bestätigt. Beckenringbruch und Schambeinbruch rechts. Laufen geht langsam und vorsichtig. Biken natürlich nicht. Autofahren geht, soll aber nicht. Am Samstag habe ich ja schon mal die erste Woche rum. Ich denke, nicht länger als 2 Wochen werde ich nicht Daheim krankfeiern müssen. Schmerzmittel heute schon mal um die Hälfte runterdosiert wg. Übelkeit und Schwindel. Lässt sich mittlerweile aushalten. Dienststelle weiss Bescheid, ich soll den Ball flach halten. Die Kollegen tun mir leid. Wir sind in unserer Abteilung mittlerweile chronisch unterbesetzt. Da sind die nächsten Wochen von 6 Mann nur 2 da. Ist echt schei$$e.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. März 2018)

Karfreitag 10:00 - 13:00 Uhr fahren wir zum Hahnenkamm. Treffpunkt Steinheim unter der Brücke der B43a Nähe Druckhaus. Mitfahrer willkommen ‍♂


----------



## MTBpleasure (29. März 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Karfreitag 10:00 - 13:00 Uhr fahren wir zum Hahnenkamm. Treffpunkt Steinheim unter der Brücke der B43a Nähe Druckhaus. Mitfahrer willkommen ‍♂



Ich bin dabei und freue mich. Ich fahre bei mir in OF um 9 Uhr los mit dem Bike und rechne für die knapp 20 km am Main entlang mit ca. 60 Minuten +-. Wie viele km sind es ab HU- Steinheim ca.?


----------



## Bikeholic (29. März 2018)

Rechne mal mit ca. 60 km


----------



## MTBpleasure (29. März 2018)

Das bekomme ich gerade so hin.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. März 2018)

Dann ist es ja gut .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (29. März 2018)

Prima!


----------



## Bejak (29. März 2018)

@Chaotenkind : Da hats dich ja ordentlich getroffen. Man könnte jetzt schadenfroh den Esel und das Eis zitieren, aber lassen wir das...  Gute Besserung!

Und an die HK-Fahrer... Wieviele Male wollt ihr denn den HK rauf und runter? Oben was essen? Bock auf den HK hab ich ja schon, aber mehr als einmal schaffe ich das sicher nicht hoch, und Singletrail-Klippen runterspringen will ich auch nicht...

Ich habe übrigens für den HK mal eine alternative Aufstiegsstrecke (länger, aber nicht flacher) ertüftelt, die würde ich bei Gelegenheit mal testen. Es geht auch oben auf dem Kamm entlang. Was haltet ihr davon?




Einstieg in die Strecke und Ende sind in Wasserlos, der Abstieg ist eine der bekannten Standard-Aufstiegsstrecken.


----------



## Speedskater (30. März 2018)

@Chaotenkind, Gute Besserung! Also besser Dich.

Ich werde heute nicht mitkommen, bin nicht fit.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTBpleasure (30. März 2018)

@Speedskater 
Schade, dir auch eine gute Besserung. Besser dich nicht im Benehmen! 

@Bikeholic
Ich bin wach aber nicht ausgeschlafen. Bis 10 Uhr dann!


----------



## Bejak (30. März 2018)

Ich bereite mich jetzt auch vor. Bis nachher.


----------



## Bikeholic (30. März 2018)

Schade Speedsketer und gute Besserung. 

@Bejak : wird sich zeigen was und wie wir fahren. Auf jeden Fall einmal hoch denke ich und dann sehen wir weiter.
Hole Dich um 10 am Treffpunkt ab und dann geht es gleich weiter  denn es kommen noch einige andere hinzu. Bis gleich


----------



## Bejak (30. März 2018)

Ich weiß, was ich heute getan habe...


----------



## Bikeholic (30. März 2018)

Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. 

Hoffe alle sind gut nach Hause gekommen?

Schöne Ostern


----------



## MTBpleasure (30. März 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ich weiß, was ich heute getan habe...



Ich auch!  
Bin gut platt aber das waren nicht nur die heutigen km. Für mich waren es 94 km und bisschen über 1100 HM. Die Tour hat richtig Spaß gemacht und die Trails waren erste Sahne. 

@Bikeholic 
Danke für das gute Gesamtpaket 
Bin noch gemütlich am Main ausgerollt und gut nach Hause gekommen.


----------



## Bejak (31. März 2018)

Ich dreh heute noch eine Minirunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (1. April 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon?


GPX-Track? Dann können wir das beurteilen.


----------



## Bejak (1. April 2018)

Du kannst die Linie und das Höhenprofil dazu doch sehen...?


----------



## jofland (1. April 2018)

Zwischen den Bäumen sieht man das nicht so genau. Kommt ja auch auf den Untergrund an.

PS: Hat du dein Essen dann noch bekommen?


----------



## Bejak (1. April 2018)

Ja das kam noch. Danach hatte ich wieder Power.


----------



## Speedskater (7. April 2018)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. April 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?



Das würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## Speedskater (7. April 2018)

Ich werde dann wohl mal eine Runde im Taunus drehen.
Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte einfach PN mit Telefonnummer bis Sonntag 9:00 Uhr.

Tempo langsam, Höhenmeter bis ihr platt seid, Trails mit breitem Grinsen.
Bike mit Federweg wird bevorzugt.


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. April 2018)

Ich war heute schon auf dem Hoherodskopf oben und werde morgen nur für mich fahren evtl. auch nur mit dem Rennrad. 
Dir viel Spaß im Taunus.


----------



## Bejak (8. April 2018)

Die Spessartwölfe treffen sich um 1400 an der B8, Ziel wie immer HK.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (21. April 2018)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Ich würde eine Runde im Taunus drehen.


----------



## mishis (21. April 2018)

Ich starte morgen um halb acht in der früh mit dem Auto über Frankfurt nach Miltenberg um dort ein paar der tollen Trails abzureiten.
Gruß Michi
P.s.
Werde so etwa 900 am Schützenhaus Miltenberg starten.


----------



## Bikeholic (23. April 2018)

@michi: ist die M1 wieder gut fahrbar?


----------



## jazzist (23. April 2018)

Ist top fahrbar! War nie besser


----------



## mishis (24. April 2018)

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen. Hat wieder Spaß gemacht dort ohne Abbruch zu fahren. 



Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (26. April 2018)

Besten Dank, steht demnächst auch wieder auf meinem Plan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (26. April 2018)

Da wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Bejak (26. April 2018)

So aus dem Auto heraus gesehen, gestern Morgen gegen 8:00...




Die haben noch auf jemanden gerwartet, als ich 15 Minuten später wieder über die SG-Kreuzung rüber bin, waren sie weg. Die waren alle etwas älteres Semester, aber alle unelektrisch.

Miltenberg will ich auch mal ausprobieren, gebt mal Bescheid, wenn das bei euch ansteht.


----------



## Bejak (27. April 2018)

Ein Tipp für den 5.5., also nächste Woche Samstag: Bike-Flohmarkt im Gesellschaftshaus des Frankfurter Zoos: https://www.velo-flohmarkt.de/


----------



## Speedskater (28. April 2018)

Was steht den Morgen und am Dienstag auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. April 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht den Morgen und am Dienstag auf dem Programm?



Vorsichtiges Rantasten, was nach 5 Wochen Knochenheilung schon wieder geht (entgegen des offiziellen ärztlichen Rates). Heute schon mal 20 km auf Asphalt absolviert. Ging, jetzt zwickt es etwas mehr, war aber schon schlimmer. Soll kurze schnelle Hubbel vermeiden. Also vor jeder Welle im Asphalt bremsen und aus dem Sattel gehen.  Deshalb nur 20er Schnitt, dennoch einen Möchtegern versägt. Mit Gegenwind.

Aber zumindest ist das kleine Schwarze endlich sauber. Habe das rantasten mit nem Besuch einer SB-Waschanlage verbunden und mit viel Schäumi und Osmosewasser den Dreck des letzten halben Jahres runtergespült. Damit der Söckchenwechsel, Ritzel, Kette, etc. nächste Woche etwas sauberer vonstatten geht.
Jetzt kommt ab morgen das alte Helius mal wieder zu Ehren. Vollgefedert ist jetzt erst einmal die bessere Wahl. Selbst auf Asphalt. Das wird allerdings ne gemütliche Fahrerei.


----------



## Speedskater (28. April 2018)

Hallo Anett,
bei mir darf es gerne etwas ruppiger werden. 

Gute Besserung, besser Dich.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. April 2018)

Armin wann brichst du morgen früh auf? Und wo?  Ich komme aus OF. 

Ich war heute schon im Taunus würde aber gerne nochmal....


----------



## Speedskater (28. April 2018)

Normal starte ich zwischen 10:00 und 11:00 Uhr von Zuhause. Du dast eine PN

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Speedskater (28. April 2018)

Wir fahren Morgen eine Runde durch den Taunus.
Start ist um ca. 11:30 Uhr in Karben. 
Wir fahren mit dem Fatbike, Mitfahrer wilkommen, einfach melden.


----------



## Speedskater (30. April 2018)

Wer fährt morgen mit zum Hoherodskopf?
Hauptsächlich auf Asphaltierten Radwegen.
Einkehr in der Taufsteinhütte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (30. April 2018)

Ihr macht so schöne Touren und ich sitze mit dicken Backen (WSZ+ 4 gezogene Weisheitszähne) auf der Couch. Viel Spaß euch da draußen.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Speedskater (1. Mai 2018)

Für kurzentschlossene die zu Hoherodskopf mit fahren wollen.
Treffpunkt: Altenstadt am Bahnhof um 10:30 Uhr


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Mai 2018)

Wer gestern nicht dabei gewesen ist auf der Tour auf den Hoherodskopf hoch der hat definitiv was verpasst. Es war eine tolle Tour und die Reifen von Armin  ( @Speedskater ) waren so laut, dass es nur mit Ohropax auszuhalten war neben her zu fahren.  Der Gegenwind auf der Rückfahrt war heftig, aber wir hatten die Lokomotive Wolfgang dabei!  Für mich waren es 99,75 km und 1118 HM.

Euch eine schöne kurze Woche.


----------



## Bejak (2. Mai 2018)

Ich hab ne Flachlandrandrunde gedreht, von daheim an Urberach, Messel, Roßdorf vorbei bis Reinheim und über den Chromlech, Kranichstein und Dreieichenhain zurück, waren auch rund 70 km, Höhenmeter weiß ich nicht, waren ein paar Buckelchen auf dem Weg.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Mai 2018)

Ich bin eigentlich auch jedes WE unterwegs, aber meist spontan, deswegen steht hier selten was . Nicht so am kommenden Sonntag und deswegen ...

*Am Sonntag zum Sofienhof*
http://www.sophienhof-breuberg.de/

Es geht auf Wald- und Wirtschaftswegen mit kleinen Trailpassagen zum Landgasthaus Sofienhof in den Odenwald unterhalb der Burg Breuberg. Ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 90 KM/700 HM. 

Treffpunkt: Haupteingang Kreishaus Dietzenbach, Werner-Hilpert-Str. 1, 10:00 Uhr
Evtl. gibt es noch einen weiteren Startpunkt in Hanau, dazu wird sich Ingo sicher noch äußern 

Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen. 
Helm ist Pflicht. Jeder fährt auf eigenes Risiko.​
Also in diesen Sinne vllt bis Sonntag


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Mai 2018)

Hmmm, könnte ich probieren. Wenn es nicht zu rumplig wird. Doc hat nämlich noch keine Freigabe erteilt. Also keine offizielle. Wenn ich es schon nicht lassen kann aufs Rad zu steigen, soll ich den Ball dabei flach halten. Habe letzten Samstag ne kurze Runde gedreht. Flach. Ging ganz gut. Dieses WE ist der Bruch 6 Wochen her, das sollte reichen.
Ich würde das Helius ins Auto werfen und damit zum Kreishaus anreisen, damit es für mich bei den 90 km bleibt. Wenn es nichts ausmacht, dass ich bergauf sehr gemütlich unterwegs sein werde um möglichst wenig Druck aufs Pedal zu bringen, bzw. die Trailpassagen bergauf schiebe. Runter dann im Schrittempo. Soll Erschütterungen aufs Becken noch vermeiden. Aber bei dem tollen Wetter wollte ich am Sonntag unbedingt raus.


----------



## Bikeholic (4. Mai 2018)

http://mtb-neuses.de/event/biketag/

Das ist mein Programm für morgen  25 km Trailtour. 1 Freigetränk incl. (in meinen Fall das leckere Schwarzbier). Abfahrt ab Steinheim 12:00 Uhr.

@Erdi: Sonntag kläre ich noch ab Volker. Wäre der alternative Treffpunkt für Deine Tour machbar oder müsste ich auch  ans Bürgerhaus kommen?

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Mai 2018)

@Anett, Du weist ja in etwa was auf Dich zukommt. Ob die Tour für Dich schon machbar ist oder nicht, kann ich nicht beurteilen, ich kann aber gerne auf Dich Rücksicht nehmen.

@Ingo, nein Du musst nicht nach Dtz kommen. Wir können einen Treffpunkt in den Feldern von Jügesheim ausmachen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Mai 2018)

Ich fahre morgen früh ne 20 km Testrunde. Danach entscheide ich. Kommt drauf an, wie hoch der Schmerzfaktor danach ist. Letzte Woche tat es nach der 20er Runde schon deutlich mehr weh, wenn auch auszuhalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (4. Mai 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Ingo, nein Du musst nicht nach Dtz kommen. Wir können einen Treffpunkt in den Feldern von Jügesheim ausmachen.


Fahre in Steinheim um 10 Uhr los. Wer sich mir anschließen möchte  meldet sich bitte. Treffpunkt mit Volker in Jügesheim 10:30 Uhr.


----------



## Bejak (5. Mai 2018)

@Erdi01 : Die Tour klingt interessant, Zeit hätte ich auch, aber ich glaube, 90km sind zu viel für mich...

Edit: Ich überlege es mir nochmal, notfalls kann ich ja ab Höchst/Odw. ein paar km mit der Bahn fahren, nach z.B. Babenhausen


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Mai 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Fahre in Steinheim um 10 Uhr los. Wer sich mir anschließen möchte  meldet sich bitte. Treffpunkt mit Volker in Jügesheim 10:30 Uhr.



@Bikeholic 
ich schließe mich dir morgen in HU Steinheim an. Werde um 10 Uhr vor Ort sein.


----------



## Bikeholic (5. Mai 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> @Bikeholic
> ich schließe mich dir morgen in HU Steinheim an. Werde um 10 Uhr vor Ort sein.



Alles klar, dann sehen wir uns am Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a, Nähe Druckhaus, Illertstrasse. (der selbe Treffpunkt wie letztes mal)

@alle : Treffpunkt ist wie oben geschrieben! Also nicht bei mir zu Hause.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Mai 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Alles klar, dann sehen wir uns am Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a, Nähe Druckhaus, Illertstrasse. (der selbe Treffpunkt wie letztes mal)
> 
> @alle : Treffpunkt ist wie oben geschrieben! Also nicht bei mir zu Hause.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald



Ok dann unter der Brücke wie beim letzten Mal.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2018)

Nach dem heutigen Testlauf bin ich leider raus. Die km würde ich hinbekommen, aber die HM noch nicht. Das Helius kostet ne Menge Körner, wenn man durchgehend mit offenem Dämpfer fährt. Geht aber nicht anders, das plüschige hält halt die Schmerzen in Grenzen, weil es die harten Schläge von Wegunebenheiten rausnimmt und damit die Belastungen auf den Beckenbruch reduziert.

Ich werde ab Montag den Arbeitsweg wieder zu Trainingszwecken nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2018)

@Anett, spätestens nach meiner "Probefahrt" heute nachmittag hätte ich Dir auch von abgeraten. Ich bin den geplanten Weg hinten um das Opeltestgelänge abgefahren. Das ist nur jetzt bei absoluter Trockenheit vernünftig fahrbar, dafür aber recht rumpelig.

@Ingo, den Treffpunkt verlegen wir 400-500m weiter nördlich auf dem Rodgau Rundweg. Wir treffen uns am Schützenhaus Diana, das da am Weg liegt. Das ist Dir auch ein Beriff nehme ich an ?!


----------



## Bejak (5. Mai 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei, auf dem Rückweg lasse ich wie angedacht wahrscheinlich ein Teilstrück die Bahn etwas für mich arbeiten.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2018)

*ACHTUNG TOUR MORGEN FÄLLT AUS* 

Sofienhof hat morgen 3 geschlossene Gesellschaften, morgen ist Kommunion 

Und da ich jetzt auf die schnelle keine alternative Lokation finde, verschiebe ich die Tour um eine Woche.

*ACHTUNG TOUR MORGEN FÄLLT AUS *


----------



## Bejak (5. Mai 2018)

Schade. Am 13. kann ich nicht.

Wir können ja so eine kleinere Runde treten.


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Schade. Am 13. kann ich nicht.
> 
> Wir können ja so eine kleinere Runde treten.



*So nach Rückspreche mit Ingo. Wir starten wie ursprünglich vereinbart in HU und DTZ um 10:00 und steuern eine Lokation bei Mömlingen an!*


----------



## Bejak (5. Mai 2018)

Da ist in der Nähe eine Mountainbike-Veranstaltung: http://mtb-sulzbach.de/termin/wir-sind-mit-dabei-radio-primavera-bikeday/


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2018)

So langsam sind nun alle Klarheiten beseitigt 

Nee, es bleibt bei den Treffpunkten, allerdings wird nicht Mömlingen, sonder jetzt Bad König angesteuert:
http://www.von-unserm.de/Was-Sie-erwartet/Die-Gastwirtschaft

Loti ist morgen ja auch mit am Start und hat nun dort für uns reserviert.


----------



## Bejak (5. Mai 2018)

Das ist gut 10km weiter.

https://www.google.de/maps/dir/Krei...a731be9797d46b!2m2!1d9.028401!2d49.758874!3e1


----------



## Erdi01 (5. Mai 2018)

Vom Ursprungsziel Rai Breitenbach sind es 6,9 KM mehr und könnte man zum Großteil energieeffizent über Strasse zurücklegen. Der Rückweg wird aber wohl komplett anders als geplant ...

Könnt mir aber vorstellen, dass der durch Höchst führt


----------



## Bejak (5. Mai 2018)

Auch Bad König hat nen Bahnhof. Von daher hab ich schon eine Strategie, wenns mir zu viel wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (5. Mai 2018)

Das gibt morgen eine sehr sportliche Tour. Augen zu und durch. 
Bisl Wind werden wir auch haben. Dieser bläst mit bis zu 40 km/h aus Nordost. Da werden wir auf der Rückfahrt im Windschatten fahren müssen und uns abwechseln wer ganz vorne fährt.


----------



## Bejak (6. Mai 2018)

War ne tolle Tour, für mich mit 88 km immerhin die längste Tour seit langen, und das ohne die Bahn in Anspruch zu nehmen. Danke auch fürs Warten an den Steigungen und die Hilfe beim Schlauch wechseln, so einen Holzdorn sieht man selten...


----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> War ne tolle Tour, für mich mit 88 km immerhin die längste Tour seit langen, und das ohne die Bahn in Anspruch zu nehmen. Danke auch fürs Warten an den Steigungen und die Hilfe beim Schlauch wechseln, so einen Holzdorn sieht man selten...



Jo das war ne tolle Tour. 
Für mich waren es 118 km. 
Die letzten 20 km von HU Steinheim bis OF bin ich im Energiesparmodus gefahren. 
Meine Beine sind echt platt...
Ich muss sagen, alle waren sehr nett außer der mit den fetten Reifen...


----------



## MTBpleasure (12. Mai 2018)

Heute bin ich spontan nochmal die Tour vom 1. Mai gefahren auf den Hohenrodskopf hoch. Allerdings mit meinem Crosser.


----------



## Kolibri85 (13. Mai 2018)

An der Niddatalsperre vorbei über Schotten und dann ganz hoch auf den Hoherodskopf?

Respekt!

Meine Fuchstrailtour auf dem Hoherodskopf hatte mich fast getötet.
:-D


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich runter. Hoch auf den Hohenrodskopf bin ich auf dem gleichnamigen Steig von Hartmannshain aus. Da gibt es nur 2 etwas steilere Anstiege. Der Rest ist gut fahrbar. Zum Schluss bin ich von Nidda Richtung Ortenberg gefahren. Da kamen nochmal 3 richtige Rampen mit einigen HM bergauf. Das war die einzige Änderung gegenüber dem 1. Mai.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Mai 2018)

Wolfgang und ich sind gestern zur Weinprobe nach Nidda zum Orbes geradelt.


----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Mai 2018)

Ist es dort wo wir das letzte Mal Wolfgang seine Frau getroffen hatten? Wenn ich das gewusst hätte. Da haben wir uns knapp verpasst.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Mai 2018)

Genau da waren wir gestern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (13. Mai 2018)

beiße mir gerade in den Popo...


----------



## driv0r (14. Mai 2018)

@Speedskater : Wie waren denn die Trails am Hoherodskopf? Habe da vor kurzem was gelesen, das es da drei Trailrunden geben soll. Alle sollen aber nicht so schwer sein. Wie ist hier deine Einschätzung? Wie ist der Spaßfaktor?


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Mai 2018)

Was steht denn morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Speedskater (20. Mai 2018)

radelfoarn ?


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Mai 2018)

Gute Idee. Bei mir geht es Richtung Franzosenkopf, melde Dich telefonisch falls Du Dich anschließen magst. Start 10:20 Uhr bei mir - holen dann noch jemanden anderen in Steinheim ab. Ende 15:00 Uhr


----------



## mishis (20. Mai 2018)

Ich bin nicht dabei, ich war Heute den ganzen Tag unterwegst, deshalb war ich auch nicht erreichbar.
Grüße Michi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Mai 2018)

Ich werde passen für die heutige Tour. Bin platt... 
Werde heute evtl. noch ne kleine Tour mit dem Crosser fahren um die Beine ein bisschen zu lockern.

Von Samstag auf Sonntag bin ich im Sechser Team das 24 h Rennen in Diez gefahren und es war echt hart. Die Runde hatte 4 km und 80 HM und war konditionell und technisch recht anspruchsvoll. Als Team sind wir 11. von 18 geworden, auf Platz 10 fehlten 5 Minuten, auf Platz 9 eine Runde. Gewechselt hatten wir nach jeder Runde und jeder von uns sechs stand parat als er dran gewesen ist. Das sah bei den anderen Teams anders aus vor allem in der Nacht.

Pannen hatten wir keine bis auf das, dass sich mein Schaltwerk verabschiedet hatte als ich auf die 19. Runde gehen wollte. Die Kettenspannungsvorrichtung meines XT Schaltwerks ließ sich nicht mehr spannen. Das hat uns vermutlich Platz 9 gekostet. Insgesamt ist jeder von uns 20 Runden gefahren bis auf ich mit 18 Runden. Meine Kraft habe ich mir sehr gut eingeteilt. Meine schnellste Runde bin ich in der 15. Runde gefahren das muss gegen 9 Uhr morgens gewesen sein also nach 19 h Renndauer. 

Mein Anspruch war es nicht hier das Rennen zu gewinnen, mein Anspruch war es aus dem Rennen zu lernen und ich habe jede Menge gelernt. Dieses Jahr fahre ich kein 24 h Rennen mehr. Von meiner eigenen Ausrüstung lief es gut, ich hatte genügend Wechselkleidung dabei. Geschlafen habe ich keine Minute. Die Nacht war sehr kalt mit nur 5 Grad und klaren Himmel. Warme Kleidung zum warm halten für nach der Runde zum Wechseln hatte ich nur 1x dabei. Das war grenzwertig und das wird mir so nicht mehr passieren. Auf die Runde selbst bin ich in Bikeshorts und Shirt, nachts zog ich mir Beinlinge und ein langärmliges Funktionsshirt an.

Aber Wahnsinn was der Sieger bei den Einzelstartern geleistet hat. Er ist in 24h 111 Runden gefahren also fast so viele wie unser gesamtes Team zusammen. 

Leider hab ich auch 2 schwere Stürze mit bekommen. 1x Kieferbruch und 1x eine Wirbelsäulen Verletzung waren die Folge. Letzteren konnte ich neben der Strecke liegen sehen es waren aber schon Sanitäter vor Ort anwesend. 

Unser Sechser Team kurz vor dem Start auf den Marktplatz in Diez





Startaufstellung aller Fahrer





Unser Lager aus der Nähe und von etwas weiter weg.



 


Weitere Bilder kommen evtl. noch.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. Mai 2018)

Ich mache heute auch locker. Gestern das erste Mal nach 8 Wochen wieder HM gefahren. Also ein wenig. Einmal Kamm hoch, oben kurzkettige Kohlenhydrate in Form von zwei Stück Kuchen reingedreht, zwecks temporärer Erhöhung der Hangabtriebskraft. Dann mit mir gekämft. Höre ich auf den Doc, oder nicht. Im Endeffekt, halb auf ihn gehört. Den Burgweg geklemmt und vor dem Haus den "Trail" Richtung Marienweg runter. Da sind ja nur ein paar kleinere Wurzelabsätze. Dann über die Straße und den Marienweg weiter runter bis zum Parkplatz am Hemsbacher Kreuz. Anschließend Schotterweg bis Wasserlos. Öde. Und das auch noch mit dem Helius. Bergauf ne Quälerei und runter völlig überdimensioniert. Aber es war vermutlich die richtige Entscheidung. Zumindest tut es heute nicht mehr weh als gestern, das ist schon mal ein gutes Zeichen. Ich hoffe, dass ich nach der Rötgenkontolle am nächsten Freitag endlich ne uneingeschränkte Freigabe vom Doc bekomme. Der Vinschgau ruft ab dem 29.5..


----------



## Erdi01 (21. Mai 2018)

MTBpleasure Respekt 

Für's Chaotenkind zur Einstimmung 











Ich war Samstag und Sonntag schon unterwegs. Nachher nur noch ein bisschen locker durch die Gegend gondeln ...


----------



## MTBpleasure (21. Mai 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> MTBpleasure Respekt
> 
> 
> Ich war Samstag und Sonntag schon unterwegs. Nachher nur noch ein bisschen locker durch die Gegend gondeln ...



Danke!
Ich war heute auch nochmal kurz unterwegs aber nur gemütlich am Main entlang bis Seligenstadt und wieder zurück. Jetzt sind die Beine wieder locker.

Werde mich jetzt aufmachen nach Michelstadt in den Odenwald auf diese Veranstaltung aber nur als Zuschauer. Man muss es nicht übertreiben. 
http://www.b3-events.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=233&Itemid=76


----------



## Bejak (21. Mai 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> MTBpleasure Respekt


Dem schließe ich mich an!

Nachdem ich die letzten beiden Arbeitstage wegen einer überraschenden fiesen Erkältung KZH war und erst gestern wieder Land sah, hab ich heute nur ne Speedrunde durch Wald und Feld nach Seligenstadt und zurück gemacht. Feld muss ich ab sofort erstmal vermeiden, die Nase...


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Mai 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich an!


Danke!

Ist bei euch am WE eine Tour geplant? Für mich habe ich zwar schon eine Tour geplant aber das wäre nur km schrubben. Das kann ich auch verwerfen. Die km laufen mir nicht weg!


----------



## Bejak (25. Mai 2018)

Sofern es möglichst nur durch den Wald geht (und nicht durch Felder!) würde ich evtl. mitfahren. Ansonsten drehe ich eine eigene Runde.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2018)

Ich werde am Samstag ein wenig am Kamm rumeiern. Morgens, so dass ich im Berggasthof vor der letzten Abfahrt noch ein zweites Frühstück einnehmen kann. Soll ja ordentlich warm werden, da bin ich gegen Mittag lieber wieder daheim. Außerdem ist morgens noch nicht so viel los im Wald. Ich denke, ich werde gegen 8:30 Uhr am Parkplatz an der B8 starten. Dann bin ich kurz nach 9:30 Uhr das erste Mal oben am Haus.


----------



## Speedskater (25. Mai 2018)

Irgendjemand hatte die Idee am Sonntag nach Bad Orb zu fahren um sich dort mal die Trails anzuschauen.


----------



## driv0r (25. Mai 2018)

Bad Orb würde ich auch gern nen paar mal runterfahren. Leider bin ich Sonntag schon verplant. Falls ihr es verschieben solltet wäre ich beim nächsten Termin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Mai 2018)

@ Armin:  Bad Orb gefällt mir nicht wirklich. Gibt es andere Möglichkeiten?


----------



## Speedskater (25. Mai 2018)

Habe gerade mit Wolfgang telefoniert, der wollten am Sonntag um 8:00 Uhr Richtung Winterstein aufbrechen. Das wäre auch eine Alternative.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Mai 2018)

In Bad Orb lohnt sich nur der Hasselbachtrail, wenn man nett runterfahren möchte. Der Rest geht eher auf den Höhenlinien entlang. Heisst, weitgehend in der Ebene kurbeln mit ein paar Wurzeln.

Bin die letztes Jahr ein paar Mal gefahren. An einem Tag. Aber wenn man gleichzeitig HM machen möchte, die Zubringer gehen über Schotterwege bergauf.....


----------



## MTBpleasure (25. Mai 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Habe gerade mit Wolfgang telefoniert, der wollten am Sonntag um 8:00 Uhr Richtung Winterstein aufbrechen. Das wäre auch eine Alternative.



Für Winterstein wäre ich dabei wobei 8 Uhr am Sonntag morgen echt hart ist.


----------



## driv0r (25. Mai 2018)

Ich werde wohl morgen früh auch zum Hahnekamm aufbrechen. Wobei bei mir früh gegen 11 Uhr heißt. Da werden wir uns wohl nicht über den Weg laufen Chaotenkind. 
Allen ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Mai 2018)

HK erledigt. Große Runde gedreht und dann um 10:00 Uhr am Berggasthof aufgeschlagen. Dort gegen 11:00 Uhr vollgefressen auf den Burgweg als letzte Abfahrt. Die Trails sind alle gut fahrbar und ziemlich trocken. Selbst in der großen Kompression unten nur ganz leichte Feuchtigkeit. Um die Uhrzeit waren nur ne Handvoll (E-)Biker unterwegs. Und auch die habe ich nur gesehen, während ich mir im Biergarten meinen Kuchen reingedreht habe.
Ich weiss ja nicht was am Kamm los ist, aber die Traileinstiege waren fast alle mit Flatterband v. Rocky M. gekennzeichnet. Fand ich jetzt nicht so toll, außer natürlich es ist dort ein Rennen oder so was in der Art geplant. Aber sonst habe ich keine Streckenkennzeichnungen gesehen.

Habe mir dann auf dem Rückweg noch die Birkenhainer angesehen. Dort auch trocken. Also nix mit Bachdurchfahrt. Selbst das Schlammstück weiter unten ist schon so weit ausgetrocknet, dass man auf der linken Seite sauber durchkommt.

Habe auf Anraten des Docs den Ball noch ziemlich flach gehalten, also nix Tempo, sondern eher Stolperbiken. Aber um wieder etwas Gefühl fürs Rumpelige zu bekommen war es ok. Und die Bremsen wurden mal ordentlich benutzt. Das haben die italienischen Zicken dann auch promt mit quitschen quittiert.


----------



## mishis (26. Mai 2018)

Ich werde morgen mal mit meinem Colnago Renner die 74 km Tour mitmachen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Start ist ca 6.45 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf und ca 7 Uhr ab Nieder-Erlenbach.
Viel Spaß im Wald.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Mai 2018)

@Chaotenkind, da sind dieses WE die RockyMountain DemoDays. Musst halt mal zu "normalen" Zeiten da hoch machen  Immer mehr Hersteller verabschieden sich von der Eurobike und veranstalten stattdessen DemoDays, z.B. Rocky, Rotwild, C'dale und sicher noch einige mehr in Zukunft.

Ich war heute in der anderen Richtung unterwegs mit ingesamt 13 weiteren Dreieicher, Langener, Dietzenbachern. Das war aber mehr so gemühlich mit Mittagseinkehr. Weniger Stoplerbiken, da habe ich derzeit auch kein Bock drauf.

Morgen werde ich mich wohl auch mal auf den Renner setzen, aber deutlich später. Der guggt mich immer so traurig an, wenn ich ungeachtet an ihm vorüber gehe. Dabei habe ich eigentlich ein ganz tollen Renner  

So, und jetzt ist passiv Sport angesagt ... Giro und CL


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. Mai 2018)

Ich werde morgen eine große Tour machen. Ich fahre von OF über Altenstadt, Gedern auf den Hohenrodskopf hoch und übers Niddatal Richtung Bad Vilbel und wieder nach OF zurück. Start ist zwischen 7 und 8 Uhr je nachdem wie ich fertig werde. 

Jetzt schau ich auch nur das CL Finale und leg die Beine hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (27. Mai 2018)

Chaotenkind das war der Biketestday des Radladen Alzenau. War viel los und die Testrader waren gut frequentiert.

Werde Donnerstag eine längere Tour fahren  Jemand interessiert mit zu fahren? Ggf. Eselsweg ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Mai 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind, da sind dieses WE die RockyMountain DemoDays. Musst halt mal zu "normalen" Zeiten da hoch machen  Immer mehr Hersteller verabschieden sich von der Eurobike und veranstalten stattdessen DemoDays, z.B. Rocky, Rotwild, C'dale und sicher noch einige mehr in Zukunft.



Aha. Na, zumindest am Samstag vormittag war da noch keiner zu sehen. Ich hatte alle Trails für mich alleine. Die Pedelec-Biker, die ich gesehen habe waren nur auf den Schotterwegen unterwegs.  Da war so ein Grüppchen, das die Rampe vorm Haus hochfuhr, als ich mir gerade den zweiten LatteM. reingezogen habe. Die hinter dem Guide herfuhren jammerten, dass das bergauffahren trotzdem anstrengend wäre. Auf das Fabrikat der Bikes habe ich nicht geachtet, aber der DemoDay würde das erklären.
In Zukunft braucht sich dort keiner mehr zu beschweren von wegen illegale Trails, wenn die bei ner offiziellen Veranstaltung genutzt werden. Gut zu wissen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (27. Mai 2018)

Ich hab heute meine geplante Tour gemacht und kurz vor Karben hab ich den Armin getroffen. Wir dann noch Eis essen bevor ich dann weiter bin. Ich bin platt aber happy...


----------



## Bejak (27. Mai 2018)

Ich bin heute von zuhause aus die Rückersbacher Schlucht hochgefahren, und dann nach Hörstein wieder runter und dann gabs in Seligenstadt ein Eis. Die Schlucht kannte ich bisher nur aus Erzählungen, sehr schön.


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. Mai 2018)

Habt ihr am 15. Juli schon was vor? 
12 h Rennen in Külsheim. Als Zweier, Dreier oder Vierer Team wäre mir egal. Dabei sein ist alles....

http://www.12stundenrennen.de/index.html
Külsheim liegt zwischen Tauberbischofsheim und Wertheim und ist für uns ca. 1 h Autofahrt. Das Rennen scheint teilweise auf einem alten BW Truppengelände zu sein. Hier ein Video von der Strecke: 




Die Runde hat 10 km und 250 HM. Nach jeder Runde wird gewechselt sodass man sich immer wieder erholen kann.


----------



## driv0r (28. Mai 2018)

@MTBpleasure Wie viele km und Hm waren das bei dir bis zum Hoherodskopf und zurück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (28. Mai 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> @MTBpleasure Wie viele km und Hm waren das bei dir bis zum Hoherodskopf und zurück?



200 km und 1628 HM.


----------



## driv0r (28. Mai 2018)

200 km und das mit dem MTB?
However Respekt. 
Das ist leider weit weg von meiner Kondition. Selbst Ingo`s Touren sind mir derzeit noch zu anspruchsvoll. Aber ich arbeite dran.


----------



## MTBpleasure (28. Mai 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> 200 km und das mit dem MTB?
> However Respekt.
> Das ist leider weit weg von meiner Kondition. Selbst Ingo`s Touren sind mir derzeit noch zu anspruchsvoll. Aber ich arbeite dran.



Ich bin die letzten 12 Monate sehr viel gefahren und habe mir immer wieder neue Ziele gesetzt die ich nach und nach erreicht hatte. Die gestrigen 200 km bzw. diese Strecke war ein Ziel das ich mir vor ca. 3 Monaten gesetzt hatte. Das die Tour mit Fatbike gefahren wurde war eine spontane Idee.  Geplant war sie ursprünglich mit dem Crosser. 

Ingo seine Touren sind gut und manchmal auch sehr weit. Am 10. Juni sind 140 km geplant und etliche HM. @Bikeholic  hast du nähere Infos zu dieser Tour?


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Mai 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> Selbst Ingo`s Touren sind mir derzeit noch zu anspruchsvoll. Aber ich arbeite dran.


Werde es überprüfen


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Mai 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> @Bikeholic  hast du nähere Infos zu dieser Tour?



https://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_kategorie.php?id=127

Am Donnerstag den 31.05. werde ich mit Christian den Eselsweg fahren 90km/1700hm/Start: 07:30 Uhr in Steinheim. Wer zurück fahren möchte 156 km Start - Ziel. Werden aber ggf.  mit dem Zug zurück fahren. Die Tour erfordert Kondition und Biss. Zwischenzeitlich gibt's wenige Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten. Mitfahrer willkommen - doch bitte um eine realistische Einschätzung der eigenen Kondition.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## driv0r (29. Mai 2018)

Ich bin dann auch wieder bei beiden Touren draußen. Meine Selbsteinschätzung hat gesiegt. 
Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Bejak (29. Mai 2018)

@driv0r Was für Strecke / Hm traust du dir denn zu?


----------



## driv0r (29. Mai 2018)

Hi Bejak,
ich hab neulich am HK ca. 60 km mit ca. 1000HM gemacht. Danach war ich platt.
Es kommt aber auch auf den Grundspeed an den die Gruppe hinlegt. Und der ist bei Ingo und co. doch recht hoch. Da komme ich zu schnell in den roten Bereich. Daran scheitert es dann auch meistens.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Mai 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> Ich bin dann auch wieder bei beiden Touren draußen. Meine Selbsteinschätzung hat gesiegt.
> Euch viel Spaß.



Fahre unter der Woche auch kleine Runden - ca. 50 km/700 Hm. Sag einfach mal bescheid, wenn Du Zeit und Lust hast. Nächste Woche dann Mittwoch.


----------



## driv0r (29. Mai 2018)

Alles klar. Ich melde mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (30. Mai 2018)

7:30 Uhr in Steinheim ist mir zu Früh.

Ich werde wohl eine Runde im Taunus drehen, wer kommt mit?


----------



## MTBpleasure (30. Mai 2018)

Ich starte morgen auch eine Runde Richtung Taunus von mir direkt aus OF aber ich starte schon gegen 6.30 Uhr um der großen Hitze im uphill zu entgehen. Gegen 13 Uhr möchte ich wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## Bejak (30. Mai 2018)

Ich drehe morgen Vormittag meine "Feierabendrunde" über die Bulau, vielleicht probiere ich ein paar kleine Variationen aus, hab da noch zwei potentielle kleine Flowtrails entdeckt, mal schauen, ob ich die einbauen kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Mai 2018)

Also die Brombacher GeoParkRunde und ich werden keine Freunde mehr ...
https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/rundstrecken/brombachtal-br1

Letztes Jahr wegen technischen Defekt abgebrochen und heute auch nur bis zum Böllstein gekommen dann wegen aufziehendem Unwetter abgebrochen  Habe mich ganz klein aufm Rad gemacht, damit mich kein Blitz sieht  Nur gut, dass ich mich auch so im Odenwald auskenne und auf schnellstem Weg über Strasse wieder zum Ausgangspunkt zurück.

Trotzdem so nass und heimgewaschen worden wie heute bin ich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr. Alles trieft nur noch, selbst der Autositz


----------



## MTBpleasure (31. Mai 2018)

@Erdi01
Tut mir Leid für dich. Manchmal klebt einem das Pech nur so an den Füßen.

Ich hatte mehr Glück. Bin im Taunus unterwegs gewesen und über dem Altkönig zogen dunkle Wolken auf aber es war fast Windstill. Da wusste ich, ein Gewitter ist nicht gleich im Anmarsch. So konnte ich die Trails vom Altkönig runter noch gut genießen. Danke Armin fürs zeigen.


----------



## Bejak (31. Mai 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Also die Brombacher GeoParkRunde und ich werden keine Freunde mehr ...



Wärste bloß in Ditzebach gebliebbe... Hier wars bis auf ne kurze Tröpfelei gegen 5 trocken. Hab am Vormittag meine Bulau-Runde in Rekordzeit gedreht, und das, obwohl ich noch zwei kürzlich entdeckte kleine Trails eingebaut habe, und ich mein Lieblings-Gefälle gleich zwei Mal runtergebrettert bin. Wenns nicht bald dunkel würde, tät ich gerade nochmal losziehen wollen...


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2018)

Mit dem Wetter hatten wir ebenfalls Glück gehabt. Kurze Regenphase (10 Min.) da haben wir uns ein weiteres Dunkles gegönnt  und schwubs war der Schauer auch schon wieder weg. Speedskater habe eines für Dich mit getrunken und das hat richtig gut gezischt. 

Übrigens zwei Geoparkrunden geht zum Teil über den Eselsweg und zwar die CO1 

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/rundstrecken/collenberg-co1 

und die GH1

https://www.mtb-geo-naturpark.de/rundstrecken/gross-heubach-gh1

Sehen zum Teil sehr gut aus - sind aber nur vorbei gefahren, denn unser Ziel war ja das Kloster. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## driv0r (1. Juni 2018)

Ingo, wann wart ihr wieder zurück? Habt ihr den Zug genommen, oder seit ihr alles wieder zurück geradelt?


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> Ingo, wann wart ihr wieder zurück? Habt ihr den Zug genommen, oder seit ihr alles wieder zurück geradelt?


Wir waren abends zurück. Habe nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, denke es war 18:00 Uhr. Christian nahm den Zug und ich bin geradelt. 19er Schnitt, bei ca. 1300 Hm und 152 Km  - ein Stück Kuchen, ein Espresso und  machten es möglich. 

Jetzt steht in 14 Tagen noch mal die Fischerhütte an und dann reicht es mit den langen Touren. Dann fahre ich wieder diverse kurze Strecken. Es sei den ich lasse mich nochmal von irgend jemandem für die Geishöhe, den Kreuzberg oder die Karlshöhe motivieren.

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (1. Juni 2018)

Wer am Sonntag Lust auf eine Taunus-Runde hat, einfach melden.
Start voraussichtlich 10:00 Uhr in Karben. Länge und Höhenmeter, wird an die Gruppe angepasst.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wer am Sonntag Lust auf eine Taunus-Runde hat, einfach melden.
> Start voraussichtlich 10:00 Uhr in Karben. Länge und Höhenmeter, wird an die Gruppe angepasst.
> 
> Gruß
> Armin


Sonntag klappt bei mir nicht - fahre Samstag. Wäre nach der Fischerhütte wieder mal im Taunus dabei.


----------



## MTBpleasure (1. Juni 2018)

Im Taunus hat es letzte Nacht sehr stark geregnet und laut Wetterbericht wird noch einiges nach kommen. Das wird am Sonntag sehr schlammig und matschig sein. 

Ob ich am 10. dabei bin das überlege ich mir noch. Von der Distanz und den HM traue ich mir die Strecke zu aber nicht das Tempo das Ingos Gruppe fährt erst recht nicht wenn die Hanauer XCO Jungs dabei sind. Auch finde ich 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt spät bei geplanten 140 km. Das wird 20 Uhr bis man in Hanau wieder ist. Das ist mir zu spät wenn ich montags wieder früh raus muss. Aber die letzte Entscheidung treffe ich spontan.


----------



## driv0r (1. Juni 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wir waren abends zurück. Habe nicht auf die Uhr geschaut, denke es war 18:00 Uhr. Christian nahm den Zug und ich bin geradelt. 19er Schnitt, bei ca. 1300 Hm und 152 Km  - ein Stück Kuchen, ein Espresso und  machten es möglich.
> 
> Bis bald im Wald




Sauber und Respekt.


----------



## driv0r (1. Juni 2018)

@Speedskater Lust hätte ich schon mal wieder in den Taunus zu kommen. Aber das Argument von MTBpleasure ist leider nicht von der Hand zu weisen. Wo könnte man sich denn in der Nähe des Feldberges treffen? Soll narürlich bei dir auf dem Weg liegen. So um die 60 km und 1200 Hm sollte ich schaffen.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Juni 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Ob ich am 10. dabei bin das überlege ich mir noch. Von der Distanz und den HM traue ich mir die Strecke zu aber nicht das Tempo das Ingos Gruppe fährt erst recht nicht wenn die Hanauer XCO Jungs dabei sind. Auch finde ich 9.30 Uhr Treffpunkt spät bei geplanten 140 km. Das wird 20 Uhr bis man in Hanau wieder ist. Das ist mir zu spät wenn ich montags wieder früh raus muss. Aber die letzte Entscheidung treffe ich spontan.


 Es wird auf jeden Fahrer Rücksicht genommen und der Speed wird moderat sein. Wie ich Dich einschätze, solltest Du Dir keine Sorgen machen - dass schaffst Du! Außerdem ist das eine ADFC Tour die absolut kein Rennen wird - gemütliches dahinrollen., Kondition ist halt erforderlich. Also für Dich, kein Problem aus meiner Sicht. Ende ist zwischen 18:00 und 19:00 Uhr geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2018)

Am Sonntag radeln wir in den Taunus.
Treffpunk 10:00 Uhr bei mir.
Und dann schau mer mal ob wir zum Winterstein oder zum Feldberg fahren.


----------



## Bejak (2. Juni 2018)

Ich drehe am Sonntag auch eine Runde, mit meinem Singlespeed, Stricker Sportrad von 1951. Da treffen sich mehrere Leute und fahren mit ihren Oldtimer-Fahrrädern zum Rostblütenfest in Sprendlingen (Oldtimer-Ausstellung mit etwa 200 Fahrzeugen). Wird eher gemütlich, es sei denn mein Sohn kommt mit, mit einem Kinderfahrrad der Marke "Mainperle" aus den Anfängen der 1960er. Dann muss ich nämlich den Hänger mitnehmen, für den Fall dass er k.o. geht und nicht mehr kann. Er schafft nur ca. 20 km, die Tour hat aber rund 30 km.

Vielleicht jage ich vorher, oder nachher nochmal über die Bulau.


----------



## mishis (2. Juni 2018)

Ich werde mit Thorsten hier starten:
http://www.mtb-rhens.de/
80 km Runde

Grüße


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Juni 2018)

Ich werde eine größere Runde mit meinem Cyclocrosser drehen. 
Verspüre irgendwie die Lust auf dahin rollen mit wenig Rollwiderstand.


----------



## driv0r (2. Juni 2018)

Na dann sind wir ja fast alle auf dem Bike unterwegs.
Uns allen viel Spaß und gutes gelingen.


----------



## MTBpleasure (2. Juni 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> Na dann sind wir ja fast alle auf dem Bike unterwegs.
> Uns allen viel Spaß und gutes gelingen.



Danke dir auch.


----------



## Bejak (3. Juni 2018)

Mein fast fünfjähriger Knirps hat heute 25 km geschafft, und laut Google Earth (was jeden Erdhaufen am Wegesrand mitzählt) 384 Höhenmeter! Und das auf einem 55 Jahre alten Kinderfahrrad! Ich hätte den Anhänger garnicht mitnehmen brauchen.


----------



## driv0r (4. Juni 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Mein fast fünfjähriger Knirps hat heute 25 km geschafft, und laut Google Earth (was jeden Erdhaufen am Wegesrand mitzählt) 384 Höhenmeter! Und das auf einem 55 Jahre alten Kinderfahrrad! Ich hätte den Anhänger garnicht mitnehmen brauchen.



Super. Wenn es so weiter geht hast schon in fünf Jahren keine Chance mehr gegen ihn.


----------



## Bejak (4. Juni 2018)

Wenn man die Fahrradgröße umrechnet wahrscheinlich schon jetzt nicht.


----------



## Bejak (4. Juni 2018)

Noch besser... Kam vorhin zu Feierabend heim, es war gerade Zeit, der Kleine musste zur Musikschule gebracht werden, die "Große" vom Leistungsturnen abgeholt werden. Natürlich gleichzeitig, das liegt immer so blöd. Ich entschied mich, die Große vom Sport abzuholen, weil ich bin dann gleich wieder daheim und kann noch was machen. Meine Frau sollte den Kleinen zur Musikschule bringen und könnte dann nochmal in den Supermarkt bis der Unterricht rum ist. Da kommt der Kleine freudenstrahlend: "Mit Papa zur Musikschule mit Fahrrad fahren, ja, Papa?" Meine Vorhaben für die nächste Stunde waren dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juni 2018)

So, bin wieder da!
Vinschgau ist goil! Montani, Propain, Holy Hansen...., wirklich sehr hübsche Trails. Auf erstem und letzterem auch mal das Argon Gassi geführt. Fazit: Enduro-Hardtail geht durchaus. Wettermäßig hatten wir Glück, die Gewitter kamen immer erst gegen Abend. Morgens war alles wieder trocken.
Unterkunft im Bamboo war auch sehr gepflegt. Das Montani habe ich mir mal von außen angesehen, bzw. zum Montani-Trail sind wir zwangsläufig daran vorbei geradelt. Bamboo liegt halt direkt am Bike-Chill-Out.
Einen kleinen Abstecher vom Holy Hansen den besten Kaiserschmarrn mit selbstgemacher Marillenmarmelade gegessen. War gut für die Erhöhung der Hangabtriebskraft auf dem letzen Stück. Das Futter war aber generell gut.


----------



## MTBpleasure (6. Juni 2018)

Ich hatte heute einen freien Tag und was habe ich gemacht? 
Radeln? Nein ich war Schwimmen, Sonne anbeten und ein bisschen chillen. Hat gut getan. 

Zu kommenden Sonntag. Der Reiz dabei zu sein ist zu groß also fahre ich die Tour mit sofern das Wetter mit spielt. 
@Bikeholic Letzte Frage zur Tour. Wie trailastig wird die Tour? Frage weil ich noch nicht so richtig weiß welches Bike ich nehme.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juni 2018)

Also letzten Donnerstag bin nicht nur ich, sonder auch mein oller Edge 705 mit abgesoffen. Auch nach Tagen hat er sich nicht erholt. Er lebt zwar wieder, findet aber einfach keine Sattelitten mehr. Seis drum lange nachweinen tue ich ihm nicht, ich wollte eh schon länger was Neues. 

Wie war das in der Vergangenheit, alle sind mit Sigma Radcomputern rumgeeiert noch kabelgebunden, dann wurde es kabellos und auf einmal kamen die Ciclo HACs um die Ecke. Die "Alten" unter uns können damit was anfangen. Jeder hat ihn haben müssen  Aber nur solange bis Garmin die Edge's ausgepackt hat und ... richtig ... jeder hat einen haben müssen.

Meinem 705 hat mich über 10 Jahre begleitet und es sollte eigentlich demnächst ein Garmin *Explore* 1030 werden. Hä, ja genau den gibt's (noch) gar nicht. Aber ich bin überzeugt, dass Garmin den bald dem regulären 1030 nachschieben wird.

Aber ... war das Bestimmung, das ich und Edge Donnerstag abgesoffen sind und just am Montag Sigma damit um die Ecke kommt:
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/06/04/sigma-rox-12-sport-test-gps-bikecomputer/

Keine Ahnung, jedanfalls habe ich Roxi in mein Haus gelassen. Mal sehen ob's ne liebevolle Partnerschaft wird oder ab sie sich als Zicke entpuppt ... in 10 Jahren weis ich mehr


----------



## Bikeholic (7. Juni 2018)

MTBpleasure schrieb:


> Zu kommenden Sonntag. Der Reiz dabei zu sein ist zu groß also fahre ich die Tour mit sofern das Wetter mit spielt.
> @Bikeholic Letzte Frage zur Tour. Wie trailastig wird die Tour? Frage weil ich noch nicht so richtig weiß welches Bike ich nehme.


 Wird eine Mischung aus Schotter und Trail allerdings nichts was eine Enduro erfordern würde. Top das Du mit kommst 

Sonst noch jemand Sonntag am Start?


----------



## MTBpleasure (7. Juni 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Wird eine Mischung aus Schotter und Trail allerdings nichts was eine Enduro erfordern würde. Top das Du mit kommst
> 
> Sonst noch jemand Sonntag am Start?



Dann wird es wohl mein schnelles Bike werden. Fahre gerne mit euch mit. Die Stimmung untereinander ist so entspannt auch wenn die Touren nix zum entspannen sind. Aber bisl Anstrengung muss sein sonst macht es auch keinen Spaß.

Heute nach der Arbeit hat es mich auch erwischt mit dem Radl und dem Regen. Arbeite in FFM West. Ab dem HBF FFM hat es leicht getröpfelt und ab der Mainbrücke nach FFM Ost/ EZB rüber hat es in Strömen geregnet. Bin dennoch weiter geradelt weil ich Dussel vergessen hatte die gekippten Fenster zu schließen in meiner Wohnung und ein Fenster ist auf der Wetterseite. Aber hier in OF hat es wenig geregnet sodass die Wohnung trocken gewesen ist ich selbst war aber triefend nass. Sogar den Geldbeutel hatte es erwischt, Handy war zum Glück trocken. Der Rest durfte nass werden.


----------



## Bejak (7. Juni 2018)

In Frankfurt muss heute Land unzter gewesen sein. Bin kurz vor 4 auf der A3 vorbei gefahren und sah eine schwarze Wolke über der Innenstadt. Später musstze ich dann in die Stadt rein, JPMorgan mitgelaufen, jedenfalls auf dem Weg zum Treffpunkt meiner Firma sah ich immer wieder Feuerwehrautos am Straßenrand, Keller auspumpen. Ettliche Kellergaragen waren offen, die Bewohner haben abgesoffene Sachen rausgetragen. Der Lauf war weitestgehend trocken, man musste nur aufpassen, es gab teils riesen Pfützen, nein das waren schon Seen, auf den Straßen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Juni 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonst noch jemand Sonntag am Start?



Eigentlich ja, aber ich bin ja schon das komplette WE per Rad mit Übernachtung im ODW unterwegs. Hoffentlich sauf ich nicht wieder ab ...


----------



## Bejak (24. Juni 2018)

Ich mach jetzt mal ne Runde...


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Juni 2018)

Sonntagsrunde HK und Birkenhainer erledigt. Trails in gutem Zustand, also trocken halt. Etwas mehr Treibsand auf der Birkenhainer, aber ok.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBpleasure (24. Juni 2018)

Ich war gestern in der Heimat unterwegs und hatte mehr als einmal tolle Aussichten.  




 

 

 

Heute dafür nur eine kleine Tour mit dem Crosser...


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juni 2018)

War gestern auf einigen neuen Schmankerln unterwegs. Manchmal etwas ruppig aber  sehr schön. Demnächst vermutlich nochmal


----------



## driv0r (26. Juni 2018)

Ingo hast du ein paar neue Trails am Hahnenkamm erforscht?

@MTBpleasure  Wo ist denn diese Heimat - Taunus? Sieht schön aus.


----------



## MTBpleasure (26. Juni 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> @MTBpleasure  Wo ist denn diese Heimat - Taunus? Sieht schön aus.



Zwischen Heilbronn und Wüstenrot.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. Juni 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> Ingo hast du ein paar neue Trails am Hahnenkamm erforscht?


Ja


----------



## driv0r (27. Juni 2018)

Willste evtl. morgen Abend da noch mal hin ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (27. Juni 2018)

Diese Woche nicht mehr, nächsten Montag oder Mittwoch ggf. oder am WE  Habe demnächst auch mal wieder vor, die Speedskater-Abenteuer-Tours am Feldberg, zu buchen


----------



## driv0r (27. Juni 2018)

Alles klar. Dann evtl. nächste Woche. Dieses WE habe ich keine Zeit.
Bis dann.


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Juni 2018)

Alle Jahre wieder....
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Erdi!


----------



## Speedskater (27. Juni 2018)

Häbbi Börsdei Erdi


----------



## Bejak (27. Juni 2018)

Hallo Nachbar, von mit auch


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Juni 2018)

Danke für die Glückwünsche.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Juni 2018)

So Rucksack ist gepackt. Ist nur nicht viel drin, bei den genialen Wetteraussichten. Morgen früh um 8:00 geht's los, 2facher ODW-X steht auf dem Programm. Übernachtung knapp unterhalb der höchsten Erhebung im ODW. Na, wer hat in Geographie in der Schule aufgepasst Sonntag dann auf anderem Weg zurück. Werde am WE sicher 20 Std, auf dem Rad und/oder an der frischen Luft verbringen ...

Viel Spaß auch dem Rest.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Juni 2018)

Was steht denn am Sonntag auf dem Programm?
Wenn jemand Lust auf eine Taunus-Runde hat, stehe ich gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Juni 2018)

Ich bleibe besser am Kamm. Ist bergauf etwas entspannter.


----------



## mishis (30. Juni 2018)

Der Taunus ist aktuell zu weit weg. Mich hat es dieses Wochenende kurzfristig ins Engadin verschlagen. Traum Trails uns Aussichten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (2. Juli 2018)

mishis schrieb:


> Der Taunus ist aktuell zu weit weg mich hat es dieses Wochenende kurzfristig ins Engadin verschlagen. Traum Trails uns Aussichten.%5Burl=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2284193]
> 
> [/URL]



Wow nicht schlecht deine Wahl. Die Schweiz ist bestimmt ein herrliches Biker-Eldorado. Ich hoffe du hattest gutes Wetter.
Aber ganz billig ist die Sache ja nicht gerade 320 CHF + Übernachtung + Anreise. Da biste ja mal locker 600 € los für den Spaß. Aber den hattest du bestimmt.


----------



## mishis (2. Juli 2018)

Ja, das war ein unvergessliches Wochenende. Trails von Murmelbahn bis gerade noch so (steinig, verblockt) fahrbar. Hammerharte Anstiege und lockeres Schotter Talgerolle.
Ein grandioses Sommerwetter, und und und...
Der Spaß und die Erfahrung waren es Wert, soviel auszugeben.
Grüße


----------



## driv0r (4. Juli 2018)

mishis schrieb:


> Ja, das war ein unvergessliches Wochenende. Trails von Murmelbahn bis gerade noch so (steinig, verblockt) fahrbar. Hammerharte Anstiege und lockeres Schotter Talgerolle.
> Ein grandioses Sommerwetter, und und und...
> Der Spaß und die Erfahrung waren es Wert, soviel auszugeben.
> Grüße



Sauber. Warst du in der Herren Fun 2 Gruppe  unterwegs? Deine Zeiten sind ja schon gut. Aber was die Elite da hinlegt ist ja Wahnsinn. Die scheinen wohl den ganzen Tag zu trainieren.
Aber wie du schon geschrieben hast, der Spaß und die Erfahrungen waren es Wert.


----------



## mishis (4. Juli 2018)

Ja ich war in der Fun2 Gruppe.
Elite ist irgendwie eine ganz andere Welt, das ist echt irre. Man bekommt es besonders mit, wenn solch ein Elite Fahrer oder Fahrerrin einen Defekt haben und man an ihnen vorbei fährt. Schon nach kurzer Zeit holen die einen wieder, wie ein Eilzug, ein und hinter der nächsten Kurve verschwinden sie wieder. Im Kopf fragt man sich wie das geht, meine Beine tuen doch jetzt nach halber Strecke schon weh.
Ich glaube ich bin zu alt, habe Familie und einen fulltime Job, sonst könnt ich bestimmt auch schneller. Dort war die Strecke das Ziel und die war für uns Flachländer am letzten Tag schon hart. Die Veranstaltung war echt spitzenmäßig organisiert. Das Hotelpaket war super. Ich träume immerfort von den Trails.
Gruß Michi


----------



## driv0r (5. Juli 2018)

Ja bei solchen Veranstaltungen muß das Motto heißen - dabei sein und Spaß haben. Wie gesagt in die Schweiz muß ich auch noch mal irgendwann. Wenns da nur nicht so teuer wäre.
Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Juli 2018)

Sonntag plane ich zum Mittag in den Sophienhof (https://www.sophienhof-breuberg.de/) zu fahren. Soll ne entspannte MTB-Runde werden. Falls wer Interesse hat mitzukommen möge er oder sie sich melden.


----------



## Bikeholic (8. Juli 2018)

Bleibe heute in der Heimat und starte mit der Hanauer Bikegruppe als Mitfahrer 10: 00 Uhr Richtung HK . Sophienhof gerne ein anderes mal. Viel Spaß und schönes Wochenende


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juli 2018)

Moin,
ich treffe mich um 11:00 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf mit Michi. N 50° 16,634 E 8° 39,547
Wir werden uns unter anderem den Flowtrail vom Altkönig Richtung Hohemark anschauen und den Federweg testen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mich heute auch mal etwas am Kamm rumgetrieben, aber ab Mittag wurde es mir dann zu voll.
Erst mal etwas auf der Ostseite, da hatte ich letzte Woche ein paar für mich neue Trails mit dem Argon abgefahren und wollte dort gerne mal das Schweinderl Gassi führen:



 



 



 

Zu Schluss durch den (kaum noch vorhandenen Krebsbach) fast gegenüber vom Auslauf des Burgwegs ausgespuckt:


 

Hoch zum Haus, kleiner Imbiss, dann mal geschaut, wie weit ich 165 mm Federweg auf dem Burgweg ausnutzen kann.
Passt schon:


 

Und Abflug nach Hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juli 2018)

Das war meinen Mitfahrern Sonntag ein wenig zu taff. Mir gefällt er aber sehr gut


----------



## Speedskater (10. Juli 2018)

Ich habe mir den 2. Teil Flowtrail am Sonntag mal mit Black Beauty angeschaut. Mit einem gut abgestimmten 160mm Fahrwerk macht das noch mehr Spaß, als mit Moppel.


----------



## jofland (10. Juli 2018)

@Bikeholic: musst du mir mal zeigen, wo genau das sein soll.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Juli 2018)

Nicht so viel Infos übers Forum weitergeben. Forst liest mit.


----------



## jofland (10. Juli 2018)

Deswegen soll er es mir ja im Wald zeigen; nicht hier.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Juli 2018)

Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Enduro Tour. Treffpunkt Druckhaus Steinheim. Um das gute alte "... Auf und Ab" mal wieder aufleben zu lassen. Ausgefeilte Fahrtechnik erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Juli 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Sonntag 10:00 Uhr Enduro Tour. Treffpunkt Druckhaus Steinheim. Um das gute alte "... Auf und Ab" mal wieder aufleben zu lassen. Ausgefeilte Fahrtechnik erforderlich.



Wir sehen uns im Wald. Ich will schon früher los. Da ist noch nicht so viel los im Wald und ihr seid mir bergauf eh zu schnell. Plan ist, ein paar Trails abzufahren und dann gegen 10:30 Uhr oben am Haus aufzuschlagen. Dort Zuführung kurzkettiger Kohlenhydrate zwecks temporärer Erhöhung der Hangabtriebskraft. Danach Burgweg und dann schaun mer mal.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Juli 2018)

Wenn Du uns treffen möchtest, sollten wir einen Treffpunkt ausmachen. Am Haus kommen wir nur bedingt vorbei


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Juli 2018)

Schwierig. 10:30 Uhr wollte ich ja schon das zweite Mal am Haus sein. Und bei diesem Stopp dort mein zweites Frühstück nehmen. Normalerweise bin ich dann so 30-45 Minuten später auf dem Burgweg, heißt, gegen 11:15 Uhr wieder unten.


----------



## Bikeholic (13. Juli 2018)

11:15 Uhr am Haus wird knapp bei einer Startzeit 10:00 Uhr ab HU, zumal wir vorab noch einige Trails fahren wollen. Kontaktiere mich bitte einfach telefonisch, falls wir etwas ausmachen wollen. Das ist sicherlich einfacher auf einen Punkt zu kommen.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Juli 2018)

@michi: kann mir vorstellen, dass wäre etwas für Dich ;-)


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Juli 2018)

Bist Du dabei ?


----------



## mishis (16. Juli 2018)

Hi, ich war das ganze Wochenende nicht einmal auf einem Rad und selbst Heute nach Feierabend, was ich eigentlich wollte brauche ich auch nicht mehrlos.
Das wäre auf jeden Fall was für mich gewesen, zumal ich ab nächsten Wochenende für 3 Wochen in den Niederlande und Belgien an der Küste die steilen Deiche hoch und runter fahren werde, damit etwas Abfahrtsfeeling haben werde.
Sonst, gibts Kopfsteinpflaster und Gegenwind!
Das nächstemal schaff ich das hoffentlich.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (20. Juli 2018)

Ich habe Black Beauty einen neuen 27,5er Laufradsatz mit 29mm Maulweite spediert. Der 2018er 2,4er Baron schaut nach richtig Grip aus, das werde ich am Sonntag mal im Taunus testen. Wer kommt mit?


----------



## Bikeholic (22. Juli 2018)

Klappt heute nicht, habe aber Sonntag den 05.08. für den Feldberg und seine Schmankerl vorreserviert. Voraussetzung das der Herr Speedsketer da auch als Guide zur Verfügung steht?


----------



## Bikeholic (31. Juli 2018)

Sonntag ist eine Feldbergtour vorgesehen. Wer Interesse hat,  kann sich gerne melden.

Mitfahrer willkommen. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (4. August 2018)

Morgen Taunus-Tour start um 9:00 Uhr bei mir.
Wer mit fahren möchte einfach melden.


----------



## ce23 (8. August 2018)

Jemand aus der Ecke Bad Nauheim/Friedberg hier?


----------



## Speedskater (8. August 2018)

Moin ce23,
ich wohne in Karben und manchmal bin ich auch am Winterstein unterwegs.
Wir freuen uns immer über Mitradler.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## norisknoride (10. August 2018)

Hallo ce23, hallo Speedskater.

Ich bin seit kurzem Friedberger und meist Mittwochabends am Winterstein
unterwegs. Da ich aktuelle nach Mitfahrern suche, habe ich eine "Last-Minute"-Tour
eingestellt. Kannst Du Dir hier: https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16956
genauer ansehen. Vielleicht ist das Format ja interessant für euch.

Beste Grüße

norisknoride


----------



## Speedskater (10. August 2018)

Servus, 
Montag bis Freitag ist eher ungünstig, es sei denn Du willst so ab ca. 16:00 Uhr von Frankfurt übern Feldberg nachhause radeln, da wär ich dabei.

Voraussichtlich werde ich am Sonntag eine Runde im Taunus drehen. Wer Lust hat am Feldberg und Altkönig paar Trails ab zu reiten ist herzlich eingeladen mit zu fahren. Treffpunkt: schau mer mal.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. August 2018)

Die Gretchenfrage: wie viele Höhenmeter maximal? Ggf. würde ich das Argon mal im Taunus Gassi führen. Das kennt ja bislang nur Spessart- und Gardatrails. Pardon, und den Vinschgau.


----------



## norisknoride (10. August 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Die Gretchenfrage: wie viele Höhenmeter maximal? [...] .



Die letzten Male waren es ab dem Parkplatz noch ca. 500hm. Kann nach Bedarf aber auch modifiziert werden.

Wie in den Details zur verlinkten Ausfahrt beschrieben, soll es vor allem um den Spaß am gemeinsamen Fahren gehen und nicht um Wettkampf-Atmosphäre.

Mit deinem Argon wirst Du Spaß haben !


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. August 2018)

Danke, ich meinte aber Sonntag bei Herrn Speedskater. 
Unter der Woche ist es für mich eher schwierig zur Startzeit am Parkplatz zu sein. Sonst würde mich die Mittwochsrunde schon reizen. Ich halte aber schon mal Mittwoch, den 12. September, fest. Da bin ich von Riva zurück und habe noch ein paar Tage Pause, bevor ich noch mal kurz zu biken Richtung Heidelberg verschwinde.


----------



## Speedskater (11. August 2018)

Hallo Frau Chaotenkind,
ich bin da flexibel was die Höhenmeter betrifft. Ich finde den Flowtrail ganz schick, da sind so paar Rampen wo man gut hopsen kann, dafür würde ich das Schweinderl empfehlen. 
Man könnte auch mal den Bus von Hohemark zum Feldberg testen.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norisknoride (11. August 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> . [...]
> Unter der Woche ist es für mich eher schwierig zur Startzeit am Parkplatz zu sein.[...]



So lange es abends noch hell genug ist, können wir ja auch mal später losfahren. 
Bis 20.00 Uhr wird in den nächsten Wochen wohl noch reichen.

Ansonsten lade ich die Akkus auf und es wir'n nightride ;-P
Euch beiden meinerseits jedenfalls schonmal viel Spaß am WE.


----------



## Bejak (12. August 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Hallo Frau Chaotenkind,
> Man könnte auch mal den Bus von Hohemark zum Feldberg testen.





norisknoride schrieb:


> So lange es abends noch hell genug ist, können wir ja auch mal später losfahren.
> Ansonsten lade ich die Akkus auf und es wir'n nightride ;-P



Ohjeee...


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. August 2018)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ohjeee...



?

Ich habe halt gewisse, nicht beeinflussbare (außer mit dem biken aufhören), gesundheitliche Maladen, die sich beim hochwärts, bzw. in der Ebene, fahren manifestieren. Nicht immer, aber immer überraschend. Und Pedelec kommt mir nicht ins Haus, auch wenn ich wirklich ne mehr als ausreichende Begründung für sowas hätte.

Lief heute aber alles gut. Ohne Bus. Danke an Herrn Speedskater fürs guiden.
Es waren dann 1170 HM. Mehr hätten es nicht sein dürfen. Einmal auf den Feldi, nach dem Malzbier über X-Trail und Flow-Trail runter. Dann nochmal auf den Altkönig und von dort über u.a. Viktoriatrail, Kliniktrail runter. Haben an der Hohemark geparkt, von daher entfiel zum Glück die längere Anfahrt.
Und ich liebe das Enduro-Hardtail immer mehr.

Ach, und der Tomatensalat war schon mal lecker!


----------



## Bejak (12. August 2018)

Mit 1170 h hast du immerhin mehr geschafft, als ich würde. Also kein Grund, ein Fahrrad mit Akkuschrauber im Tretlager anzuschaffen. Du bist fit wie ein Turnschuh. 

Ich war heute und gestern in Hanau auf der Retrolution. Historische Computer, Spielekonsolen aus dem Hause C=, /|\, usw... Zogge. Bastele. Fachsimbele, Worscht und Bier. Aber eben, nachdem der ganze Krempel  aus dem Kofferraum wieder im Keller verschwunden ist, hab ich nochmal eine 28 km Feierabendrunde gedreht.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. August 2018)

... und ich geistere hier auch noch in der Gegend rum, habe in den letzten Wochen alle angrenzenden Mittelgebirge bereist. Ich habe 2x den Odenwald durchX zum Katzenbuckel hin und zurück. Ich war im Sophienhof, die Radheimer Alpen bereist, in Fränkisch Crumbach, in Hofheim in der Scheuer, in Oberurseler Hirschgarten, auf der Platte Wiesbaden, die "Best of Trisatrials" abgeritten, in der Fischerhütte, die 1. permanente MTB Strecke überhaupt, in Sulzbach besucht. War dort zum 1. und letzten Mal zur Eröffnung 2004, also vor 14 Jahren . Aufm Hahnenkamm war ich auch mal und auch Hoherodskopp stand mal aufm Programm ... dann war mein Urlaub rum  
Mein Hitzerekord bei all den Touren lag bei 38,4 und mein max  bei 6 Litern


----------



## driv0r (13. August 2018)

Ich war gestern mal kurzentschlossen am HK oben. Bei mir stand dann irgendwas von 50 km und 750 hm auf`m Tacho.
Aber die Verbotsschilder da oben nehmen zu. Mal gucken wie das ausgeht.
@Chaotenkind : Die gefahrenen Höhenmeter sind doch ne ordentliche Leistung. Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen auch mal mit Armin mitgefahren. Ich denke mal wir hatten da das gleiche geleistet. Das hat mir dann auch gereicht. Also biste doch gut dabei. 
@Erdi01 : Dann biste ja jetzt auch fit wie ein Turnschuh. Wieviele Km und Hm sind es denn im Urlaub geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (13. August 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> @Chaotenkind : Die gefahrenen Höhenmeter sind doch ne ordentliche Leistung. Ich bin vor ein paar Wochen auch mal mit Armin mitgefahren. Ich denke mal wir hatten da das gleiche geleistet. Das hat mir dann auch gereicht. Also biste doch gut dabei.



Mit dem Plüschsofa hätte ich das nicht mehr geschafft. Wäre runterwärts natürlich schneller und komfortabler gewesen, aber hoch, max. 500 HM. Dann ist mit der Wildsau mittlerweile Schluss.
Sonst habe ich ja an guten Tagen noch keine wesentlichen konditionelle oder muskuläre Probleme, wenn auch kein Vergleich von vor 2015. Noch zehre ich vom damaligen Trainingszustand. Über 35 Jahre Sport auf recht hohem Leistungsniveau sind jetzt von Vorteil. Baue halt langsam aber kontinuierlich ab. Lässt sich nicht ändern. An Kondition und Bergaufperformance arbeiten geht nicht mehr. Es zählt nur noch, den Abbau zu verlangsamen ohne dabei draufzugehen. Und bergab Spass zu haben. Und dafür nehme ich gerne Lift und Shuttle in Anspruch, wenn möglich. Ist sicherer. Und dann kann ich auch das Schweinderl auf längeren Trails Gassi führen.


----------



## driv0r (13. August 2018)

Na dann scheinst du ja, so gut es geht, alles richtig zu machen. Weiter so und dabei viel Spaß.


----------



## Erdi01 (13. August 2018)

driv0r schrieb:


> @Erdi01 : Dann biste ja jetzt auch fit wie ein Turnschuh. Wieviele Km und Hm sind es denn im Urlaub geworden?



In 3 Wochen 799,22 KM 7846 HM. Ja fit ist relativ. Ich habe auch schon deutlich bessere Zeiten gehabt. Trainieren tue ich sowie für nix mehr und fahre nur noch zum Spaß. Es gibt mittlerweile Radtouren da nehme ich sicher mehr Kalorien auf, als ich abstrampel


----------



## driv0r (14. August 2018)

Hehe man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.
Ja der Spaß soll das wichtigste dabei bleiben. Es gibt immer einen schnelleren. Auf jeden Fall saubere Leistung.


----------



## norisknoride (14. August 2018)

Da morgen wieder die Mittwochs-Feierabend-Runde am Winterstein ansteht (Treffpunkt Ockstädter Brücke 18.00 Uhr) , möchte ich hier nochmals kurz Werbung dafür betreiben.

Details zur Ausfahrt findet ihr hier:
https://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16956

Kürzlich wurden im Gebiet offizielle Trails angelegt, die wir (u.a.) dabei unter die Reifen nehmen.

Mehr dazu hier:
https://naturpark-taunus.de/aktuell/1/737/drei-erfolgreiche-events-am-wochenende/

Und hier:
http://m.fr.de/rhein-main/ticker/ob...tainbiker-am-winterstein-eingeweiht-a-1560932


----------



## Speedskater (16. August 2018)

Was steht denn am Sonntag auf dem Programm?

Ausritt in den Spessart?
Ausritt in den Taunus?


----------



## Bejak (17. August 2018)

Firmen-Sommerfest. Immerhin zur Abwechslung mal so nah, dass ich mit dem Rad hinfahren könnte.


----------



## robshep (17. August 2018)

https://breitensport.rad-net.de/bre...mine/2018/woellstadt-pedal-total;9963183.html


----------



## robshep (17. August 2018)

https://rcedelweissblog.wordpress.com/veranstaltungen/country-touren-fahrt/


----------



## Bejak (18. August 2018)

robshep schrieb:


> https://breitensport.rad-net.de/bre...mine/2018/woellstadt-pedal-total;9963183.html


Gibts eigentlich irgendwo eine Übersicht solcher Veranstaltungen übers Jahr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robshep (18. August 2018)

ja- öffne den link und gehe auf Breitensportkalender, da kannste dann RTF oder CTF usw. je nach beliebiger Postltz. suchen


----------



## Bejak (19. August 2018)

Dake, gleich mal gebookmarkt.


----------



## Speedskater (19. August 2018)

Ich habe heute erst mal Brötchen geholt, gefrühstückt und dann bin ich mit Moppelchen nach Wöllstadt geradelt. Dort habe ich mir die Startnummer 222 abgeholt und bin die 74 km Strecke geradelt. Die Trails waren mit ohne Federung gut fahrbar, allerdings hätte ich mir manchmal eine versenkbare Sattelstütze gewünscht.

@robshep, der GPS-Track den ich mir runtergeladen hatte, hat irgendwie nicht so zu den Schildern gepasst.


----------



## Bejak (19. August 2018)

Bin heute Morgen noch ne 55km Runde gefahren, nix aufregendes, denn ich wollte für das Sommerfest nicht zu k.o. sein. Es waren viele (ADFC?-)Radfahrergruppen rund um Messel und Richtung Darmstadt, Roßdorf und Darmstadt unterwegs. Einmal hat der Führer so einer Gruppe mich angeflaumt, dass alle Teilnehmer hinter ihm bleiben sollen. Ich gehöre nicht zu Ihrer Gruppe, darf ich bitte vorbei..? Kindergarten im Wald.


----------



## Bejak (20. August 2018)

Ich würde am Sonntag ja gerne mal wieder ne Runde mit euch fahren, ich hab frei, Frau und Kinder von Morgens bis Abends aufm Kindergeburtstag, da hab ich meine Ruhe, schön, aber lange Strecke mit viel hoch schaff ich momentan nicht, ich denke mir mal ne weite Flachlandstrecke aus, die ich mal fahren könnte. Vielleicht mal ein Stück in die Wetterau rein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. August 2018)

Also ich fahre am frühen Sonntagmorgen nach Riva....4-rädrig. Aber zwei geländegängige Zweiräder dürfen mit.


----------



## mishis (20. August 2018)

Sowas, ich bin Gestern auch von Wöllstadt aus gefahren, habe aber das Colnago genommen und bin die 122 km gefahren.
Ich habe jedoch erst unterwegst gefrühstückt, das heißt andere haben um die Uhrzeit noch geschlafen.
Gegen halb 1 gab es dann Kaffe und leckeren Kuchen in Wöllstadt, um dann gestärkt nach Hause zu kurbeln.
War´ne schöne Runde.


----------



## Speedskater (20. August 2018)

@Bejak, wenn Du am Sonntag mit mir radeln möchtest, musst Du schon nach Latsch fahren


----------



## Bikeholic (21. August 2018)

Moin zusammen, 

so jetzt melde mich auch mal wieder zu Wort. Habe die letzte Zeit nicht mitgelesen. Lese jetzt das alle fleißig fahren. 

Werde heute Abend wohl eine kleine Trainingseinheit über HK oder Buchberg fahren. Falls jemand Interesse hat: Start ab Steinheim 18 Uhr. Morgen mache ich eine kleine Runde - Ende 19:45 Uhr. 

Für das kommende Wochenende (Sonntag)  bin ich am überlegen ob ggf. Interesse an einem Klassiker besteht, der dieses Jahr noch nicht auf dem Programm stand. Fischerhütte oder Geishöhe. Bitte gebt Bescheid ob Interesse besteht, damit ich planen kann. Hoffe einige bekannte Gesichter wieder zu sehen und gerne auch einige neue. 

Besten Dank im voraus  

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## driv0r (21. August 2018)

Hi Ingo. Würde heute evtl. mitkommen wenn du es nicht zu hart angehst.
Ich melde mich später noch einmal bei dir.


----------



## Bikeholic (21. August 2018)

Melde Dich


----------



## Bejak (21. August 2018)

Fischerhütte und Geishöhe, hab mal mit Google Maps gesucht, das liegt beides mitten im Spessart? Das sind mir dann doch ein paar Kilometer zu viel...


----------



## robshep (21. August 2018)

@Speedskater -ging mir genauso, aber war doch ganz gut ausgeschildert


----------



## mishis (25. August 2018)

Hi, wie sieht es Morgen mit dem Klassiker aus?
Gruß Michi


----------



## Bejak (26. August 2018)

Und wo habt ihr euch heute so rumgetrieben? Ich war auf meinem Hausberg... Da, wo momentan scheinbar doch keine Schilder stehen. Meine Route war über Messenhausen, Waldacker, Dudenhofen, Zellhausen, Mainflingen, Hungergefühl - beim Bäcker das letzte, ordentlich große Stück Quetschekuchen für 1,20 ergattert, Dettingen, Schluchthof, Rückersbacher Schlucht, am Hexenhäuschen ein zweites Mal gefrühstückt, der Quetschekuche war lecker, bis da hin 30km in 1:20h geschafft, Rückersbacher Schlucht weiter hoch, Rückersbach, Hemsbach, Hahnenkamm, Mittagessen, über den Kamm zum Kälberauer Weg, Wasserlos, Kahl, Fähre, Seligenstadt, Eis, Jügesheim, heim. Zusammen ziemlich genau 80 km. 

Ab dem oberen Ende der Schlucht bis kurz vor dem Parkplatz an der Mömbriser Straße hatte ich Gesellschaft von einem Biker aus Hainstadt, und ab dem Parkplatz bis zum HK rauf von jemand aus Mainflingen (oder wars umgekehrt?), war jedenfalls sehr nett, und oben aufm HK hatte ich zwei nette Kollegen aus Hörstein mit am Tisch. Grüße nochmal an alle, falls ihr hier mitlest. Die Strecke durch die Schlucht bis hoch auf den HK kann ich sehr empfehlen, landschaftlich sehr schön und gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (2. September 2018)

@Erdi01  - warst du gestern (Samstag) gegen 10:00 (vormittags natürlich) auf dem Weg nach Seligenstadt (und dann HK)? Ich meine nämlich, dich aus dem Auto raus gesehen zu haben...


----------



## Erdi01 (3. September 2018)

Nein, da war ich in Pfungstadt.


----------



## Bejak (3. September 2018)

Der Typ sah dir sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Bejak (7. September 2018)

Und wie schaut es bei euch so dieses Wochenende aus? Ich werde wahrscheinlich morgen, oder am Sonntag nochmal die Tour durch die Rückersbacher Schlucht auf den HK machen. Ganz ohne Schnörkel. Wenn jemand mit will...?


----------



## mishis (7. September 2018)

Morgen ist bei mir der letzte Tag der Apfelernte angesagt und Sonntag geht es früh los(kurz nach 6 Uhr), um ein paar Trails rund um Neustadt an der Weinstraße zu erkunden.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Speedskater (12. September 2018)

Die Abfahrt vom Eisjöchel ist bei der Wahl zum FDT dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. September 2018)

Hast ein Sternchen!


----------



## Erdi01 (15. September 2018)

Beweisfotos ... wir waren tatsächlich oben und sind den FlowTrial abgeritten. Die monatelange Dürre hat dem Mittelteil ab Weißer Mauer ganz schön zugesetzt. Sandkasten ist ein Schei§§dreck dagegen. Erste Mal erlebt, dass Rocket Ron am Ende ist. War trotzdem cool. 
Ach, und am Ende auch noch so ein "Ureisbär" früherer Tage getroffen 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/29759880957/in/album-72157697177098781/

https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/43787943715/in/album-72157697177098781/


----------



## karsten13 (15. September 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Beweisfotos ... wir waren tatsächlich oben und sind den FlowTrial abgeritten. Die monatelange Dürre hat dem Mittelteil ab Weißer Mauer ganz schön zugesetzt. Sandkasten ist ein Schei§§dreck dagegen. Erste Mal erlebt, dass Rocket Ron am Ende ist. War trotzdem cool.
> Ach, und am Ende auch noch so ein "Ureisbär" früherer Tage getroffen



naja, "Ureisbär" ist jetzt aber übertrieben 

Der Flowtrail ist leider sehr "zerrupft", der braucht dringend die Winterpause, denn bei der Trockenheit machen Ausbesserungen kaum Sinn. Andererseits sieht man daran aber auch, wie gut der angenommen wird


----------



## Bejak (16. September 2018)

Wenn du im Sand tief mit den Reifen versinken willst, musst du nur mal die Reitwege auf der Dietzenbacher-Urberach-Offenthaler Bulau, westlich vom Naturfreundehaus erradeln. Da hats mich letzt ordentlich über den Lenker fallen lassen, bin zumindestens im Sand auch weich gelandet. Also, außer plötzlicher Verwunderung nix passiert.

Meine Rocket Rons sind übrigens auch am Ende, Stoppel runtergefahren, ettliche tiefe Spuren in der Karkasse. Momentan sammle ich Kilometer mit dem Race King.

Von wo aus seit ihr denn den Feldi hochgetreten? Hohemark?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2018)

Ja, die Bulauer Reitwege kenne ich und meide ich schon seit Jahren, weil unfahrbar.

Ja, wir sind von der Hohemark hoch.

Und heute kam ein interessanter Bericht im ZDF zum FlowTrail Feldberg, wie aufwendig und zeitintensiv so eine runder Tisch ist, bis sowas genehmigt ist/wird. Sollten sich auch mal die diverse Nachbar-Freds reinziehen. Dann erübrigen sich die ganzen "Sinnlos-Diskussionen" dort. Einfach die machen lassen, die wissen was sie tun.
Ab Minute 20 = https://www.zdf.de/wissen/terra-xpress/rasende-radler-und-still-ruht-der-see-100.html


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

Och, da auf der Bulau gibts schon tolle Reitwege die nett befahrbar sind. Auch ein schönes Downhill-Stück wo man aber auch durch eine sehr sandige Passage durchpflügen muss, aber der Speed reicht um das zu schaffen - und es darf natürlich kein Gaul kommen, der dreht sonst durch... Nur halt jetzt nach monatelanger Trockenheit haben die Hufe manche Stellen zu Treibsand zermahlen. Und einer meiner Lieblingstrail parallel zur Dreieiichbahn ist durch gleich zwei dicke fette umgestürzte Bäume blockiert, offensichtlich haben die beiden Riesen in dem trockenen Sand keinen Halt mehr gefunden. Ich hoffe die Reiter stört das auch und die kommen mal mit der Säge. Allerdings fürchte ich, der Treibsand wird nach dem nächsten dicken Regen monatelang Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2018)

Ein Zeitungsbericht zur Situation am Hahnenkamm.

Derzeit wird ein Träger für offizielle Trails gesucht. Bitte teilen.

https://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art490817,6372196


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

Der Artikel versteckt sich vor Adblocker und Anmeldung/Paywall.


----------



## Baitman (17. September 2018)

Mist, heute morgen war er noch frei...


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

Naja, irgendeine andere Zeitung ausder Gegend wird das Thema sicher noch aufgreifen und ohne Beschränkung online stellen.


----------



## Bejak (17. September 2018)

Hier bei Facebook: https://de-de.facebook.com/TfdHahnenkamm/posts/1899472113477648?__tn__=-UC-R


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. September 2018)

Also Sand hatten wir im etwas tieferen Odenwald am WE auch:



 

Schee war es. Und die 2 m-Regel im BaWü haben wir immer eingehalten. Man sagt Frauen ja nach, sie könnten keine Entfernungen schätzen...


----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2018)

Hm ... @Chaotenkind, wo ist das? ... Königstuhl?, Heiligenberg?, Weißer Stein? ... irgendwas um Heidelberg ... oder?

Ich glaub ich habe da vor "einen Jahrzehnt" mal mein Gemini runtergebrügelt? Vllt sieht am Ende aber auch alles nur gleich aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (17. September 2018)

@Bejak, sage ich doch "unfahrbar" im Sommer Sandkiste, im Herbst/Winter Schlammbad. Einzig im Winter bei Dauerfrost, da verirre ich mich auch mal hin ... und auch weil ich da kein Bock auf "große Rundfahrt" habe


----------



## Bejak (18. September 2018)

Wie geschrieben, bisher bin ich da immer durchgekommen, nur eben neulich plonk. Ich kann dich ja mal mitnehmen.


----------



## Bikeholic (18. September 2018)

Baitman schrieb:


> Ein Zeitungsbericht zur Situation am Hahnenkamm.
> 
> Derzeit wird ein Träger für offizielle Trails gesucht. Bitte teilen.
> 
> https://www.main-echo.de/regional/stadt-kreis-aschaffenburg/art490817,6372196





Bejak schrieb:


> Hier bei Facebook: https://de-de.facebook.com/TfdHahnenkamm/posts/1899472113477648?__tn__=-UC-R



Ohne Facebook geht aber auch hier nichts.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. September 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Hm ... @Chaotenkind, wo ist das? ... Königstuhl?, Heiligenberg?, Weißer Stein? ... irgendwas um Heidelberg ... oder?
> 
> Ich glaub ich habe da vor "einen Jahrzehnt" mal mein Gemini runtergebrügelt? Vllt sieht am Ende aber auch alles nur gleich aus



Ist um Heidelberg. Bereich Königsstuhl. Sehr hübsche Bikeregion.


----------



## jofland (18. September 2018)

An der Bergstraße solltet ihr aufpassen:

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/achtung-biker-fallen-am-melibokus.878288/#post-15487535


----------



## Speedskater (29. September 2018)

Servus,
was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Wie schaut es mit einer Taunus-Runde aus?

Gruß
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (29. September 2018)

Hi, Thorsten und ich werden Morgen nach Mömlingen fahren und dort die MÖ1 mit ein paar zusätzlichen Varianten fahren.(insgesamt ca. 50km)
Wir fahren um 8 Uhr mit dem Auto von Frankfurt nach Mömlingen.

Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2018)

Tach Urlauber, heile und in einem Stück zurück gefunden? Habe Deine Anfrage erst jetzt gelesen  Sonntag war bei nichts großes im Plan.


----------



## Bikeholic (1. Oktober 2018)

@LimitedEdition: Herzlichste Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Oktober 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> @LimitedEdition: Herzlichste Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag



...und alles, alles Gute! Du weisst schon. Ich melde mich am Mittwoch mal, wenn es dir recht ist.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Oktober 2018)

Was steht denn am Sonntag auf dem Programm?


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Oktober 2018)

Was du anbietest?
Flow-Trail?


----------



## mishis (11. Oktober 2018)

Sonntag ist Familientag, da am Samstag der Wasgau Marathon ansteht.
http://wasgaubike.de/
Gruß Michi


----------



## Bejak (11. Oktober 2018)

Wenn es klappt, radle ich am Sontag wieder meine Lieblingstour auf meinen Hausberg hoch.


----------



## Speedskater (12. Oktober 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Was du anbietest?
> Flow-Trail?



Für einen Ausritt in den Taunus stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.
Man könnte auch mal versuchen wie das mit dem Bus ausschaut, der fährt immer um xx:33 Uhr von Hohemark.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Für einen Ausritt in den Taunus stehe ich natürlich gerne zur Verfügung.
> Man könnte auch mal versuchen wie das mit dem Bus ausschaut, der fährt immer um xx:33 Uhr von Hohemark.
> Gruß
> Armin



Ich packe Geld ein....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (12. Oktober 2018)

Wenn das mit dem Bus klappt kannst Du auch die Sau rauslassen.
Ich pack auch Geld ein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2018)

Sau ist in Werkstatt. Gabel musste zum Hersteller, weil, Zugstufe zickte. Ventilproblem. Aber ich kann auch mit dem Argon die Sau rauslassen. Treffpunkt bei dir so gegen 9:30? Oder lieber früher o. später? Ich erscheine mit dem Radtransporter.


----------



## Speedskater (13. Oktober 2018)

OK, 9:30 Uhr bei mir.
Dann sind wir um ca. 10:00 Uhr bei Waldtraud, falls jemand mit will.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> OK, 9:30 Uhr bei mir.
> Dann sind wir um ca. 10:00 Uhr bei Waldtraud, falls jemand mit will.


----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2018)

Letzten Sonntag sind wir bissel im Taunus rum geradelt. 
Wir wollten mal den Bus von Hohemark zum Feldberg testen und als wir da so an der Haltestelle standen, kam ein Lieferwagen von WoFFM an und hat uns zum Feldberg geshuttled.
Wir haben zwei mal den von Wheels over Frankfurt (WoFFM) gebauten Trail nach Oberreifenberg getestet.
Eint netter Trail mit ca. 200 tm, Wurzeln, Steinen, Absätzen, ein paar Sprüngen und Chickenways.
Dann sind wir den X-Trail (Brunhildispfad), oberen Flowtrail, über Altkönig, Dönges-Trail, Victoria-Trail, Klinik-Trail zu Hohemark zurück.
Fazit:  590 hm hochtreten und 1130 tm auf Trails.

Wenn man dann noch Zeit hat, könnte man noch mal mit dem Bus zum Feldberg hochfahren und ein paar andere Trails abreiten.
Bevor die Regenzeit einsetzt würde ich gerne die trocken Trails nutzen.
Ich würde am Sonntag wieder so eine Taunus-Runde mit Bus Shuttel fahren, wer kommt mit?

Oder steht am Sonntag was anderes auf dem Programm?

Wenn es im Taunus feuchter wird, könnte man einen Ausritt zum Hoherodskopf mit Einkehr in der Taufsteinhütte ins Auge fassen.
Strecke ca. 125 km auf Radwegen mit ca. 1000 hm, auch mit Crosser fahrbar.


----------



## Chaotenkind (18. Oktober 2018)

Trockene Trails nutzen, gerne.
Das Schweinderl hole ich am Samstag ab, Gabel ist wieder da. Ölwechsel bei der Dose wird noch gemacht, dann ist das Bergabgerät wieder flott.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. November 2018)

Andreas und ich packen am Sonntag mal einen (oder den) Eisbären-Classico aus 



Was? ... *IndianSummerTour über Felsberg und Melibokus (ca. 40 KM 1200 HM)*

Wann? ... *Sonntag, 04.11.2018 11:30 Uhr*

Wo? ... *64367 Nieder-Ramstadt, An der Flachsröße, Lidl-Parkplatz*


Wir freuen uns über jede(n) Mitfahrer


----------



## Bikeholic (2. November 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Andreas und ich packen am Sonntag mal einen (oder den) Eisbären-Classico aus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bin erkältet  und halte die Füße still.  Viel Spaß


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. November 2018)

Hatte einen schwierigen Wochenstart, sprich, von Samstag bis Mittwoch ging nix mehr. Am Dienstag habe ich es dann mit Ach und Krach zum Doc geschafft, der gleich ne Notfalleinweisung fürs KH ausgestellt hat. Werde morgen mal ganz vorsichtig ausprobieren, ob ich einigermaßen Druck aufs Pedal bringen kann und was mein Puls dazu sagt. 1200 HM sind momentan ganz weit weg. Ich habe gerade mal mit leichtem Krafttraining begonnen.

Habe mir übrigens gerade Bilder von Riva, Tobole, etc. angesehen. Die tun mir echt leid. Und deswegen werde ich erst recht nächstes Jahr runterfahren. Auch wenn es sein kann, dass das biken teilweise nicht in gewohntem Umfang möglich ist.
Und schon beeindruckend, wie viel Wasser so ein "Bächlein" wie die Sarca auf einmal geführt hat.

Den Vinschgau hat es auch ordentlich erwischt. Egal, ich fahre trotzdem hin. Gesundheit vorausgesetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. November 2018)

Dann bleibt mir nur allen Gute Besserung zu wünschen!


----------



## Speedskater (3. November 2018)

Am Sonntag werden Wolfgang und ich zum Hoherodskopf radeln und in der Taufsteinhütte einkehren.
Start in Karben, Strecke ca. 125 km auf Radwegen mit ca. 1000 hm, auch mit Crosser fahrbar.

Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, wegen Tischreservierung bis heute um 20:00 Uhr melden.

Allen Kranken wünsche ich gute Besserung, ich versuche auch mich zu bessern.


----------



## Bikeholic (3. November 2018)

Bin heute mal ein wenig auf der Ebene herum gestapelt und konnte eine leichte Verbesserung meiner Rüsselseuche feststellen. Für etwas größeres reicht es aber noch nicht, auch wenn Taufsteinhütte sich ähnlich gut liest, wie Indian Summer Tour. Allen viel Spaß beim radeln, das Wetter soll ja mitspielen. Von ganzem Herzen gute Besserung Chaotenkind.


----------



## Erdi01 (6. November 2018)

Nun, Andreas und ich hatten die Indian Summer Tour wiederbelebt. Die erste dokumentierte (auf Andreas Hompage: http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/) Indian Summer Tour fand 2005 statt. Auch wenn wir nur zu Viert waren und uns die Sonne im Stich gelassen hatte, hatten wir Spaß. Unseren Gästen aus Kriftel hatte es gefallen, alle Anderen die ich im Hinterkopf hatte, waren Krank, im Urlaub oder hatten keine Lust ... 

Ein paar Impression gibt es hier:
https://www.relive.cc/view/g26469884995

https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157697177098781

@Speedskater, Schade das sich unsere Touren überschnitten hatten, wäre auch gerne zum Hoherodskopf mitgefahren.


----------



## loti (7. November 2018)

Hallo Erdi,
schöne Bilder. Da habt ihr ja wenig von den Highlights
ausgelassen.Vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal.
loti


----------



## Speedskater (7. November 2018)

Hier ein paar Bilder von unserem Ausritt in den Vogelsberg.
Ziel war die Taufsteinhütte




Dort gab es lecker Hirschgulasch




und ein Eis




Auf dem Rückweg ging es am Niddastausee vorbei.




Am Ende hatte ich 122 km und 900 hm auf dem Garmin.

@Erdi01, kein Problem, das Hirschgulasch war so lecker, dass es mich keine Überwindung kostet die Tour bald zu wiederholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (11. November 2018)

Schöne Fotos Erdi und Speedsketer. 

Wenn Ihr die Ausfahrt zur Taufsteinhütte für den 25.11. planen würdet, wäre ich vermutlich dabei.


----------



## sonoma (14. November 2018)

Hallo in die Gruppe,

ich bin zu Besuch bei meiner Freundin in Klein Auheim und habe mein Rennrad und MTB dabei wie sieht es am kommenden Wochenende aus? fährt jemand, gibt es eine Gruppe zum mitfahren?

Komme aus der Ecke Frammersbach im Spessart ;-)

Beste Grüße
Sonoma


----------



## Speedskater (17. November 2018)

Servus, Sonoma, ich werde am Sonntag einen Ausritt in den Taunus machen.
Wird eine Tour mit mindestens 1000 hm und 60 km und diversen Trails. 
Start ab Karben, oder wenn Michi mit kommt ab Seulberg.


----------



## mishis (17. November 2018)

Ich werde mit dabei sein!
Bei dem Traumwetter muß man radeln gehen.
Gruß Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. November 2018)

Taunus wäre ja schon schön....

Aber ich teste morgen besser erst einmal alleine am HK, was an HM nach meinem Zusammenbruch vor 2 Wochen geht. In der Ebene ging es diese Woche schon wieder recht zufriedenstellend.
Die verdammten VTs gehen mir sowas von auf die Eierstöcke....


----------



## mishis (17. November 2018)

Treffpunkt 10.30 Uhr Parkplatz Kletterwald?


----------



## Speedskater (18. November 2018)

ok, bis später


----------



## mishis (18. November 2018)

Wir hatten heute einen sehr schönen Tag, mit Glühwein am Gipfel. Wanderer, die Wege ohne Mountainbiker suchten und neuen Abfahrten.













Gruß Michi


----------



## Bikeholic (21. November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, gibt es schon Pläne für das Wochenende?

@Erdi:
@Speedskater:
Hattet Ihr die Taufsteinhütte noch im Blick oder ist das Thema vom Tisch?

Angenehme Restwoche wünsche ich.


----------



## Speedskater (21. November 2018)

Siehe Post #7192
Es würde mich aber nicht viel Überwindung kosten da noch mal hin zu radeln. Das Hirschgulasch war lecker.

Am 02.12.  09.12. und 16.12. ist Weihnachtsmarkt auf der Ronneburg. Heißen Met Trinken hat sich bewährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. November 2018)

Haben die auch was ohne Umdrehungen? Dann würde ich mich auch mal anschließen.


----------



## Speedskater (21. November 2018)

Da gibts auch sicher was ohne Dröhnung.


----------



## Bikeholic (22. November 2018)

Die Idee mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt am 16.12.  auf der Ronneburg gefällt mir auch. 

Für euch zur Info.: 

1. Advent Samstag: Weihnachtsmarkt auf der Bayrisch Schanz (Teilanfahrt mit der Bahn), mit dem MTB Neuses. 

3. Advent Samstag 13:00 Uhr : Ausfahrt auf zwei Frankfurter Weihnachtsmärkte. Mit dem MTB Neuses

Bei Interesse bitte melden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. November 2018)

Wenn es mir dann gerade gut geht und die KM und HM passen, gerne die eine oder andere der 3 Veranstaltungen. Bayrisch Schanz, Ronneburg und Ffm.
Teilanfahrten würde ich mit dem Auto erledigen. Ich lasse den Alk ja weg, von daher kein Problem.

Nicht alle Touren, habe an einem der Adventssamstage noch was anderes vor.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. November 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, gibt es schon Pläne für das Wochenende?
> 
> @Erdi:
> @Speedskater:
> ...



Ja, hm... aktuell habe(hatte) ich's jetzt nicht auf dem Schirm. Ich weis eigentlich nix über die Taufsteinhütten-Tour.
KM? HM? Von wo nach wo? Und ob da oben momentan Eis und Schnee herrscht? Mitte der Woche war doch von Wintereinbruch die Rede?

Fragen über Fragen


----------



## Erdi01 (24. November 2018)

Also Taufsteinhütte, aktuelles Wetter gerade: Schneefall und gefrierender Regen. Da motiviert mich gerade nichts, ich bleib hier unten.


----------



## Speedskater (24. November 2018)

Also Wolfgang und ich sind am 04.11. zur Taufsteinhütte geradelt.
Von Karben sind das 122 km und ca. 900 hm über den Niddaradweg, Fahrtzeit mit Moppel ca. 6 h 15 min.
Man kann auch über den Vulkanradweg bis Hartmannshain fahren und von dort zum Hoherodskopf.
https://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=lgentdwrebvnloyh

Für die Tour darf es auch gerne trocken und etwas wärmer sein. Ich denke die Tour sollten wir kurzfristig planen, wenn das Wetter passt. In der Taufsteinhütte sollte man einen Tisch reservieren.

Wolfgang plant nächstes WE zur Ronneburg zu radeln, schau mer mal ob das Wetter passt.

Morgen werde ich wohl mal in den Taunus radeln.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. November 2018)

Alles klar, dann fahren wir ein anderes Mal. 

Nächstes Wochenende fahre ich Samstag auf die Bayrisch Schanz, ob ich dann Sonntag auf die Ronneburg radele, entscheide ich kurzfristig und nach Wetterlage. 

Der Zug startet Samstagmorgen 09:03 Richtung Schöllkrippen. Wer mit möchte, sitzt im Zug. 11:00 Treffpunkt Wiesbüttsee mit den Neusessern.

Was geht dieses Wochenende?


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. November 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Was geht dieses Wochenende?



Regen, Nebel, feucht. Bäh...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (24. November 2018)

Fahren morgen mit Speedskater und Christian nach Gelnhausen. Abfahrt 09:10 Uhr bei mir. Zweiter Treffpunkt: Wilhelmsbad am Parkplatz 09:30 Uhr. Dritter Treffpunkte : 10:00 Uhr Hohe-Straße zwischen Wachenbuchen und Kilianstetten auf der Höhe wo sich beide Wege kreuzen. Mittagspause geplant. Ende 15:00 Uhr in Steinheim.

Mitfahrer willkommen.


----------



## Speedskater (25. November 2018)

Moin, wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschau habe ich irgendwie keine Lust auf eine längere Radel-Tour. 
Ich bin raus.


----------



## schraubenkoenig (27. November 2018)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Die Idee mit dem Weihnachtsmarkt am 16.12.  auf der Ronneburg gefällt mir auch.
> 
> Für euch zur Info.:
> 
> ...



1. Advent:  Nikolaus CTF in Steinau....

Sylvester: Digge Tanne  - Lagerfeuer & Bier


----------



## robbi_n (30. November 2018)

zur Info an alle:

Diesen Samstag 1.12.2018 findet am Hahnenkamm eine Treibjagd statt.Zeitraum zwischen 8.00 und vorraussichtlich 15.00 Uhr. Es ist im gesamten Gebiet mit Absperrungen und Einschränkungen zu rechnen. Es macht denke ich Sinn im entsprechenden Zeitraum die Gegend zu meiden.
Solltet ihr doch dort unterwegs sein bringt bitte den nötigen Respekt mit.

Danke

Robbi


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2018)

Ahhhh ... ich werde irre ... ich MUSS das in rot haben  Da fühlt man sich gleich wieder 25 Jahre jünger 
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2018/1...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news

Öhhhh ... alle schon ausverkauft 

Immerhin habe ich ja noch das Original F700 von 1995 in Viper Red. Ich glaub ich muss das mal wieder aus der Mottenkiste holen ...
https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157623047662181

Scheiß auf's Wetter, jetzt muß ich mich erstmal auf's Rad setzen und ablenken


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Dezember 2018)

Auf das rote Original?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Dezember 2018)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Auf das rote Original?


Ne, war mim Scalpel unterwegs. Das Original liegt ja teilzerlegt in der Mottenkisten, aber ich glaub nicht mehr lange ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2018)

Ich kann mich erinnern, vor langer Zeit, dich damit fahren gesehen zu haben. Wusste gar nicht, dass es, wenn auch zerlegt, noch existiert. Bitte wieder aufbauen, ist doch besser als das auf alt getrimmte.


----------



## Erdi01 (4. Dezember 2018)

Aktuelle Bilder --> https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/sets/72157623047662181/with/7144232255/

Die letzten Bilder waren von 2009/2010. Also in der Tat schon ein Weilchen her. Hat mich jetzt selber mal interessiert, wie die Substanz aktuell ausschaut. Eigentlich gut = LRS komplettieren, Sattel drauf, Luft auf die Fatty und los 

OK. Falls ich es reaktivieren würde, würde ich schon noch mal genauer hinschauen müssen ...

Hält die Fatty die Luft, oder müßte ein Service her  Ob's noch gelbe Faltenbälke gibt 

Die Laufradsätze sind eigentlich noch TOP = kein Achter, kein Höhenschlag. Laufen und laufen und laufen ... Der Silberne hinter dem F700 ist der Original LRS von 1995! (LX hinten, CODA vorn, Mavic M400 Felge) Aber da gibt's ja noch den deutlich besseren und ... leichteren  (XTR 950, Mavic X717, DT Revos, Alunippel)

Schaltung komplett XTR 950 Invers 8-fach, RaceFace Next LP Kurbel. Warum ist da keine XTR 950 V-Brake drauf? Weil da mal Magura RaceLine und später die RaceLine Tomac drauf waren. Aber was nicht ist, könnt ja bei ner Wiederauferstehung noch werden 

So oder so, war und ist es schon immer besser ausgestattet gewesen, wie das Original F700 

Und ja ich habe es noch und werde es auch nicht hergeben. Das war mein ersten CD, quasi der Virus der mich infiziert hat


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

Samstag findet wieder die alljährliche Weihnachtsmarkt Ausfahrt statt. Start 13:30 Uhr ab Steinheim. Ziel Goethe Turm und rosa Weihnachtsmarkt, am Main zurück nach Steinheim. Mitfahrer willkommen, bei Interesse bitte melden. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Bejak (12. Dezember 2018)

Wahrscheinlich komme ich mit. Ich radle aber von DZB los nach Steinheim, dann mit euch mit zum Exgoetheturm, und dann von dort direkt wieder nach DZB.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Dezember 2018)

Wir streifen DZB um ca. 14:20 - 14:35 Uhr an der Pizzeria in Steinberg. Also nur damit Du die Wahl hast.


----------



## Bejak (13. Dezember 2018)

Ei dann treffen wir uns dort, wenn mir nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Bikeholic (14. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar. Stehst du am Treffpunkt bist du dabei, falls nicht fahren wir durch. 

Sonntag fahre ich ggf. zur Ronneburg. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne melden. 

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## Bejak (14. Dezember 2018)

Mir ist leider was dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## loti (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich weise mal auf meine jährliche *Weihnachtstour-Tour* hin.
Grüsse
loti
Montag, 24. Dezember 2018
10:00 -15:00
**, 40 km,eben
Weihnachtstour zum „Seppche“
Die Weihnachtstour führt ins „Seppche“ nach Schwanheim. Nach der Einkehr geht es auf einem anderen Weg zurück nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt bei allen Touren am Lindenplatz in Dreieich-Sprendlingen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2018)

Schade, jetzt habe ich schon den Eltern zum Mittagessen zugesagt.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. Dezember 2018)

Hallo Loti, ich bin bei der Heilig-Morgen-Tour natürlich dabei und auch bei all Deinen Extra-Touren bis Sylvester, die Du an anderer Stelle veröffentlicht hast. Bis morgen ...

Allen Anderen schöne Weihnachten und ein Guten Rutsch!


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2018)

Schöne Weihnachten an alle und einen guten Rutsch.

@lothi: gerade erst gelesen (zu spät für Seppchen).

Happy Trails - bis bald im Wald.


----------



## driv0r (24. Dezember 2018)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
CU 2019


----------



## Speedskater (24. Dezember 2018)

Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich euch allen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (25. Dezember 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Frohe Weihnachten wünsche ich euch allen.



Ebenso, ebenso!

Fette Beute, gutes Essen...., apropos fett und gutes Essen... zum Glück ist es ja mittlerweile wieder von oben trocken. Dem Biken steht damit nicht allzu viel im Weg. Ich zumindest werde zur fetten Gans bei meinem Erzeugern morgen mit dem Bike aufschlagen. Das wird meiner alten Dame zwar nicht gefallen (nicht festlich angezogen und so...), aber mir. Es wird morgen also bunt werden im Wald. Hose pink, Jacke türkis, Trikot und Socken einmal quer durch den Farbtopf, Siff auf den Wegen in schlammbraun..., passt!


----------



## loti (25. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe heute einen Diät-Tag einlegt. Das Sparerib im Seppche merke ich noch immer. 
Aber am Donnerstag geht es weiter mit schönen Radtouren mit gutem Essen.
Grüsse
loti
*Touren 
Donnerstag, 27.12. Dezember
 Von Hessen nach Bayern - Tour nach Großostheim *
 9:30 Uhr - 16:00 Uhr, ***, 75 km, 300 hm
 Eine Wald und Wiesen-Tour auf neuen Radwegen, meistens auf Asphalt.
 Der Hinweg führt über Ober-Roden, Babenhausen und Schafheim. Der Rückweg führt über Langstadt, Münster, Eppershausen und Urberach zurück nach Dreieich.
 Einkehr im Restaurant „Ederkeller“.
 Start: 9:30 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
*Samstag, 29.12.2018
 Durch das Ried zum Restaurant „daHome“ In Darmstadt*
 10-15 Uhr 30 **, 50 km, 150 hm
 Der Hinweg führt von Dreieich nach Erzhausen und Gräfenhausen. Der Rückweg führt über Arheiligen auf dem neuen Radweg nach Egelsbach bis nach Dreieich.
 Start: 10:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
  10:20 Uhr - Langen, Lutherplatz
*Sonntag, 30.12.2018
Tour zum Restaurant „Woipress“ in Klein-Auheim*
9 Uhr 30-16 Uhr ***, 70 km, 200 hm
Der Hinweg führt über Dietzenbach, Jügesheim und Froschhausen nach Klein-    Auheim. Nach der Einkehr im Restaurant „Woipress“ fahren wir über Weiskirchen und Rembrücken zurück nach Dreieich.   
 Start: 9:30 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Montag, 31.12.2018, 10:00 – 15:30
*Silvester-Tour
Durch Mönchbruch in den Bachgrund*
 10-15 Uhr 30 **, 50 km, 150 hm
 Eine gemütliche Fahrt durch das Naturschutzgebiet Mönchbruch in den Bachgrund nach Worfelden. Über Mörfelden geht es nach Langen und Dreieich zurück.
 Start: 10:00 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Dezember 2018)

Die kurzen Touren wären schon reizvoll. Bin leider nicht so wirklich fit, mein letzter Zusammenbruch Ende Oktober hat mich mehr Körner gekostet, als ich dachte. Habe heute auf den letzten 10 km meiner 51 km ganz schön gekämpft, über den Schnitt reden wir lieber nicht. Muss also erst noch ein wenig auftrainieren.

Update:

*Sonntag, 30.12.2018
Tour zum Restaurant „Woipress“ in Klein-Auheim*
9 Uhr 30-16 Uhr ***, 70 km, 200 hm
Der Hinweg führt über Dietzenbach, Jügesheim und Froschhausen nach Klein- Auheim. Nach der Einkehr im Restaurant „Woipress“ fahren wir über Weiskirchen und Rembrücken zurück nach Dreieich. 
Start: 9:30 Uhr - Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Montag, 31.12.2018, 10:00 – 15:30


Wo und ca. wann trefft ihr denn auf dieser Tour auf den Mainweg? Irgendwo bei Seligenstadt? Dann könnte ich von Daheim aus am Main bis dort hineiern, das Stück bis zum Restaurant mit euch fahren, mir in netter Gesellschaft den Ranzen vollschlagen und von Klein-Auheim aus wieder heimfahren. Das wären für mich weniger Kilometer und ich kann, vor allem heimwärts, mein Tempo fahren.


----------



## Bejak (27. Dezember 2018)

Wenn ich mir das auf Maps ansehe, muss man da garnicht auf den Main(ufer)Weg. Wann und wo kommt ihr denn in Dietzenbach durch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Dezember 2018)

Stimmt, je nach dem wie Loti fährt. Dann würde ich direkt in der Woipress aufschlagen. Ist noch komfortabler für mich. Fehlt nur noch die Uhrzeit und die Info, ob an der Tafel noch ein Plätzchen für mich frei ist.


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Dezember 2018)

Im Moment sitzen wir im ederkeller in gross-ostteil und haben den ranzen schon voll 

Jetzt überlegen wir, wir wir das Sonntag zusammenbringen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Dezember 2018)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Im Moment sitzen wir im ederkeller in gross-ostteil und haben den ranzen schon voll
> 
> Jetzt überlegen wir, wir wir das Sonntag zusammenbringen ...



Verfressenes Volk!
Wie gesagt, ich kann auch direkt an der Futterkrippe aufschlagen. Wird wohl das einfachste sein. Da braucht, in Bezug auf mich, niemand irgendwo im Kalten zu warten.


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2018)

Eben habe ich meinen guten Vorsatz für 2019 gefunden. Endlich mal wieder ein Dr. Jekyll und Mrs. Hyde auf die Menschheit loslassen 

Genau diesen Rahmen im Filmchen mit passender Lefty Super-MAX habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten "eingelagert". Wird Zeit mal ein Komplettrad draus zu machen. Größe L, 27,5", 120mm Radstand, das wird kein Kinderrad 

Mal gespannt, wann ich loslege und wie es am Ende ausschauen wird ...


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Dezember 2018)

Noch ein bisschen Gelaber und Fahrbilder von meinen "Guten Vor(fahr)satz 2019" gefunden


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2018)

120 mm Radstand geht doch. 8 cm mehr als mein Argon, aber das ist ja auch insgesamt 3 Nummern kleiner. Wie der Fahrer auch.

Gibt es zur Woipress morgen Infos? Plätzchen frei am Tisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (29. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
hier die Infos zur Tour morgen:
9:30 Start in Dreieich-Sprendlingen am Lindenplatz
10:15 Treffpunkt in Dietzenbach, Kreuzung B 459 /Kreisquerverbindung
12: 00 "Woipress" in Klein-Auheim
Ich habe unter Klötzing 6 Plätze reserviert. Das sollte reichen.
Grüsse
Loti


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Dezember 2018)

@Chaotenkind, 120,8 CM genau genommen. Bist Du Dir bei Deiner Angabe sicher? Zum Vergleich mein Flash in Größe L hat 110,8, mein Rize Größe L 113,2

@loti, ich finde mich 10:15 am Dtz. Treffpunkt ein.


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Dezember 2018)

Alles klar. Bin dann um 12:00 Uhr an der Futterkrippe. Freue mich schon, mal wieder Zeit mit ein paar alte Hasen zu verbringen.

Bis morgen!


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Januar 2019)

Für alle die die Woche noch frei haben, biete ich morgen (02.01.2019) die ...

*Welcome 2019 Tour (Rund um Darmstadt) an.*

Start: 09:30 Uhr, Dietzenbach, Haupteingang Kreishaus
Einkehr: 12:30 Uhr, Fischerhütte Darmstadt

ab/bis Dietzenbach ca. 76 KM 480 HM

Mitfahrer/innen sind willkommen.
Helm und Licht sind Pflicht!


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Januar 2019)

Nachdem sich hier keiner gemeldet hat und auf anderem Wege nur Absagen kamen und auch noch das Wetter heute morgen nicht mitgespielt hat, habe ich's dann auch erstmal sein lassen.

Jetzt soll's ab Mittag sonnig werden, dann werde ich's mit ner kleineren Rodgau-Rundweg-Runde versuchen ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Januar 2019)

Das nächste Mal, bei besserem Wetter, gerne. Allerdings mit einem Einstieg für mich an einer Stelle, welche die km auf insgesamt so 50 reduziert. Und bitte kein Gegenwind!


----------



## loti (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo,
damit erdi01 sich nicht im Urlaub langweilt oder alleine Rad fahren muss.
Biete ich ein Tour an:
10:00 - 16:00,  60 km, 300 Höhenmeter,
Tour zum Regionalpark  Weilbacher Kiesgruben
Wir fahren zum Rosarium in Hattersheim und zu den Weilbacher Kiesgruben und machen die Mittagspause im „Wilder Esel“. Der Hinweg führt über Kelsterbach. Der Rückweg führt über Frankfurt-Höchst und Schwanheim nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt: 10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Grüsse
Loti


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Januar 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das nächste Mal, bei besserem Wetter, gerne. Allerdings mit einem Einstieg für mich an einer Stelle, welche die km auf insgesamt so 50 reduziert. Und bitte kein Gegenwind!


An einem der nächsten Wochenenden werde ich's sicher nochmal anbieten. Habe da auch so eine Idee, wie es für Dich passen könnte. Auf Gegenwind habe ich aber kein Einfluß, darfst Dich aber gern hinter mir verstecken 



loti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> damit erdi01 sich nicht im Urlaub langweilt oder alleine Rad fahren muss.
> Biete ich ein Tour an:
> 10:00 - 16:00,  60 km, 300 Höhenmeter,
> ...


 Bin dabei, aber wann ... morgen oder


----------



## loti (3. Januar 2019)

Nun mit Datum, mal wieder keine Korrektur gemacht.  Habe ich erst bei meinem Newsletter gemerkt.
loti
Extra-Touren am Freitag, 4.1.2019
10:00 - 16:00, ***, 60 km, 300 Höhenmeter,
Tour zum Regionalpark Weilbacher Kiesgruben
Wir fahren zum Rosarium in Hattersheim und zu den Weilbacher Kiesgruben und machen die Mittagspause im „Wilder Esel“. Der Hinweg führt über Kelsterbach. Der Rückweg führt über Frankfurt-Höchst und Schwanheim nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt:10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz


----------



## Speedskater (4. Januar 2019)

Ich sitze gerade mit Rüsselseuche zuhause und da habe ich mir gedacht: Ich starte mal Projekt 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (5. Januar 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich sitze gerade mit Rüsselseuche zuhause und da habe ich mir gedacht: Ich starte mal Projekt 2019


"Anakin, die Macht ist mit Dir"  Bin gespannt ... Bauen die sowas auch für Lefty, mehr einzigartig ging dann wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Speedskater (5. Januar 2019)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Bauen die sowas auch für Lefty, mehr einzigartig ging dann wohl nicht mehr



Mir hat mal jemand gesagt mit Lefty4all geht das auch mit tapert Steuerrohren.
Und ob der Rahmen für Doppelbrücke freigegeben ist müsste man mal anfragen.

Eine neue Gabel liegt hier schon rum, bei dem Rest werde ich erst mal vorhandene Komponenten dran schrauben.
Mal schaun was die Restekiste so her gibt. Viel brauch ich ja nicht, einen passenden Laufradsatz, Dämpfer, Sattel, Sattelstütze, Bremse, Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe und Pedale hab ich noch.
Sonst ist alles beim Rahmen dabei.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Januar 2019)

Seufz, hast du es gut. Das Teil ist schon lecker und der "Haben-wollen-Effekt" ist da, aber S ist definitiv zu groß für mich. Mist! Bleibt doch nur das ION GPI mit der Kröte 27,5" Laufräder.


----------



## Bikeholic (6. Januar 2019)

Schickes Projekt 2019


----------



## loti (17. Januar 2019)

*Eine Tour am Samstag 19.1.2019*
Samstag, 19.1.2019, 10:00 - 16:30
75 km, 250 Höhenmeter, 
Zum Restaurant "Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel" in Bruchköbel
Über Offenbach, Bischofsheim und Hochstadt fahren wir nach Bruchköbel. Die Rast im „Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel“ ist immer eine Radtour wert. Danach radeln wir über Hanau und Mühlheim nach Dreieich zurück. 
Abfahrt:10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Treffpunkt an der Rumpenheimer Fähre um 11:15
Grüsse
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. Januar 2019)

loti schrieb:


> *Eine Tour am Samstag 19.1.2019*
> Samstag, 19.1.2019, 10:00 - 16:30
> 75 km, 250 Höhenmeter,
> Zum Restaurant "Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel" in Bruchköbel
> ...



Warte um 11:15 Uhr an der Rumpenheimer Fähre! Also auf der Maintaler Seite. Und ich weiss vom letzten Jahr, dass ich Seniorenportion ordern muss, wenn noch Nachtisch reingehen soll. Mjam....


----------



## Bejak (17. Januar 2019)

Wärs Sonntag, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Erdi01 (17. Januar 2019)

loti schrieb:


> *Eine Tour am Samstag 19.1.2019*
> Samstag, 19.1.2019, 10:00 - 16:30
> 75 km, 250 Höhenmeter,
> Zum Restaurant "Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel" in Bruchköbel
> ...



Bin natürlich auch dabei und komme nach Dreieich.


----------



## Speedskater (26. Januar 2019)

Moin, hat jemand zufällig einen 165er Dämpfer rumliegen den er los werden möchte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Januar 2019)

Leider zu spät. Der lag drei Jahre rum, dann ist er wieder in die Sau gewandert. Erdi ist schuld. Wenn er nicht die Bomber übrig gehabt hätte....


----------



## loti (1. Februar 2019)

Mal wieder eine Tour von mir:
Sonntag, 3.2.2019, 10:00-16:00
Zum Rödehof bei Gundernhausen,
55 km, 200 Höhenmeter
Durch den Koberstädter Wald an Darmstadt vorbei bis nach Roßdorf. Am Rand von Roßdorf-Gunderhausen liegt der urige "Rödehof", wo wir die verlorenen Kalorien mit deftiger Hausmannskost auffüllen. Über Messel fahren wir zurück nach Dreieich.
Abfahrt:10:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz
Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter, zur Not mit Spikes.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2019)

Ich war die letzten anderthalb Wochen faul. Termine und Wetter.... Sonntag ist deshalb nur ne Runde über die Hohe Straße geplant. Einfach Strecke und ein paar Höhenmeter machen. So zum wieder reinkommen halt. Dann weiss ich auch, was bzw. wie viel, geht und welcher Schnitt. Das kleine Schwarze ist auch noch in der Werkstatt und ich muss Helius fahren. Und an das möchte ich kein Streusalz dranlassen, abgesehen vom Rollwiderstand der Söckchen auf Asphalt... Ich habe das letzte Mal ganz schön gekämpft. Wie sagt Speedskater so schön: "die Reifen rollen wie ein Sack Nüsse".


----------



## Erdi01 (3. Februar 2019)

Ich komme mit in den Rödehof und nach DR rüber. Bis später ...


----------



## Speedskater (16. Februar 2019)

Moin Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Ich würde das Wetter nutzen um möglichst in der Sonne in Richtung Hoherodskopf zu radeln.
Man könnte Vulkanradweg bis Hartmanshain fahren und dann Richtung Hoherodskopf.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Februar 2019)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?

Bei Hoherodskopf wäre ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (23. Februar 2019)

Wann wäre der Start Richtung Hoherotskopf?
Ich würde aber auch gerne eine Trailrunde durch den Taunus fahren.

Gru Michi


----------



## Speedskater (23. Februar 2019)

Wir fahren in den Taunus
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Landwehrstraße 10:30 Uhr


----------



## mishis (24. Februar 2019)

Schön wars im Taunus.






Seit langen auch mal wieder bei Waldtraut eingekehrt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. Februar 2019)

Mist, gestern zu früh hier ausgeloggt. Sonst wäre ich mitgekommen. So halt nur ne Runde zum Buchberg, auf dem Rückweg zwei Stück Kuchen bei den Naturfreunden genommen, anschließend rüber zum Klappermühlchen, dann nochmal hoch und quer rüber zur Birkenhainer (was für ein Kampf mit dem Kuchen im Ranzen), runter und heim. Trails alle trocken, aber halt naja. Dafür knapp 600 HM. Besser als nix. Und das Argon kam nach der Winterpause raus, bevor es die Tage zum Ölwechsel und Wellnessprogramm geht.


----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2019)

Mein neues Spielzeug ist fahrbereit




Die Fahrt zur Arbeit heute Morgen war schon mal OK.
Das schreit nach einem Ausritt in den Taunus, ich hoffe mal das Wetter wird am Wochenende besser als es angekündigt ist.


----------



## driv0r (6. März 2019)

Hi Armin,

das ging ja dann fix.
Sieht auf jeden Fall gut aus. Viel Spaß damit.


----------



## Speedskater (6. März 2019)

Danke, hat heute morgen schon Spaß gemacht.
Bei so einem Getriebe-Bike muss man ja nur noch Gabel, Laufräder, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze, Sattel, Vorbau, Lenker und Bremsen festschrauben. Ich hatte ja 6 Wochen um alles vor zu bereiten.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. März 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Mein neues Spielzeug ist fahrbereit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hoffe mit dir. Taunus wäre mal wieder nett. Und außerdem bin ich neugierig.


----------



## mishis (6. März 2019)

Ja eine Probefahrt durch den Taunus da wäre ich dabei und ich würde mein neues auch mal die Trails langdrücken.




Gruß Michi


----------



## driv0r (7. März 2019)

Hi Michi,

was ist das denn schönes? 
Hast dir bei Armin auch ein Titan Rahmen bestellt?
Soll das ne XC Rennmaschine sein?
Sieht Top aus.  

Gruß Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (7. März 2019)

Hi Lars,
Danke.
Das ist das Michi schnell und sorglos Rad.
Für Titan hats leider nicht gelangt. Es ist ein französischer, chinesischer, Verchromter Stahlrahmen von SVO Bikes.


----------



## driv0r (7. März 2019)

Da hast du dir aber auch was gegönnt.
Hast du nur den Rahmen gekauft und den Rest selber aufgebaut, oder das komplett Bike später noch etwas modifiziert?
Bei mir wird dieses Jahr auch noch was aus Stahl kommen. Das dauert aber noch ein bisschen.


----------



## mishis (7. März 2019)

Genau!
Den Rahmen kaufte ich einzeln, nachdem ich ein Rohloff Laufrad hatte. Dann kamen immer mehr Teile dazu, die ich so eigentlich nicht verwenden wollte, aber es ergab sich irgendwie immer wieder. Wenn ich jetzt genau drauf eingehen würde, würde sich ein Aufbautread lohnen.
Vom Grunde her, sollte es ein Rohloff Bike werden, mit Teilen die noch so im Keller lagen und noch liegen. Zum Einsatz, war Arbeitsweg geplant, der Abends auch mal über den Feldberg führen kann.
Dann bin ich mal auf dein Stahlbike gespannt.


----------



## Chaotenkind (7. März 2019)

Na toll! Da treten die Herren mit leichtem Material an und mein Argon ist gerade im Wellness-Urlaub bei Guru.

Wenn es klappt, wartet bitte ab und zu auf mich. Ich wäre nämlich mit Schweinderl dabei, denn komplett starr möchte ich im Taunus dann doch nicht antreten. Zumindest dann nicht, wenn Herr Speedskater sein neues Spielzeug artgerecht Gassi führt.


----------



## Speedskater (7. März 2019)

Kein Problem, wir warten auf Dich.
Das neue Spielzeug braucht noch ein paar artgerechte Reifen, da sind im Moment so XC-Wurstpellen drauf.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. März 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Kein Problem, wir warten auf Dich.
> Das neue Spielzeug braucht noch ein paar artgerechte Reifen, da sind im Moment so XC-Wurstpellen drauf.



Danke! Zumal du mit diesen Schläppchen noch schneller bergauf bist. Ja, ja, runter auch. Sogar ohne zu pedalieren...

Habe übrigens mal Kachelmann geschaut. Sieht am WE nicht so prall aus. Vor allem soll es verdammt stürmisch werden. Hmm, also wenn ich die Jacke aufspanne.... Nehmt ne Leine mit, wenn ihr Drachen steigen lassen wollt.


----------



## mishis (10. März 2019)

Ich glaube wir sollten Rettungsringe mitnehmen.
Ich habe heute sehr wenig Lust mit dem neuen über die Wurzeln zu rutschen.
Einen schönen Sonntag.


----------



## Speedskater (10. März 2019)

Wenn hier die Feuchtigkeit bissel nachlässt, werde ich mal bei uns den Hügel hoch radeln, um die unteren Gänge mal zu testen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. März 2019)

Viel Spass beim bergauf fahren. Ich warte mal lieber ab, bis zumindest der Wind nachlässt. Ich kenne meine Grenzen beim biken. Heute hole ich maximal den Besen raus und fliege ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mishis (10. März 2019)

Die ☀ hatte mich rausgeholt. Eine Runde über den Altkönig kam zustande und ich war froh heil zurück zu sein. Die letzte Stunde wurden die Böhen echt Angst einflößend. Auf den Rückweg von der Saalburg musste ich űber 2  Bäume steigen, die bei der Auffahrt noch nicht da lagen.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. März 2019)

Schickes Bike.


----------



## Speedskater (12. März 2019)

Heute hat mein neues Spielzeug artgerechte Reifen bekommen.
Am Sonntag würde ich einen Ausritt im Taunus unternehmen.


----------



## mishis (13. März 2019)

Am Sonntag werde ich, wenn das Wetter mitspielt hier fahren:
http://www.rsc-niederdorfelden.de/index.php/ausschreibung.html


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. März 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Heute hat mein neues Spielzeug artgerechte Reifen bekommen.
> Am Sonntag würde ich einen Ausritt im Taunus unternehmen.



Alles klar! Da würde ich mich gerne anschließen. Hole am Samstag das Argon ab, dann kann ich mich noch entscheiden, welches ich Gassi führe. Obwohl,....artgerechte Reifen, Testfahrt, warscheinlich noch etwas feucht,....hm, es könnte das Schweinderl werden.


----------



## Speedskater (16. April 2019)

Was steht denn am Oster WE so auf dem Programm. Das Wetter wird top, wie wäre es mit dem eine oder andere Taunus Ausritt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (16. April 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn am Oster WE so auf dem Programm. Das Wetter wird top, wie wäre es mit dem eine oder andere Taunus Ausritt?



Einer, warum nicht. Das Schweinderl war dieses Jahr noch nicht draußen.


----------



## Bikeholic (16. April 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn am Oster WE so auf dem Programm. Das Wetter wird top, wie wäre es mit dem eine oder andere Taunus Ausritt?


Bin für Ostern raus. Euch viel Spaß


----------



## mishis (17. April 2019)

Gebt Bescheid ich bin dabei außer am Ostermontag, der ist schon verplant.


----------



## Speedskater (17. April 2019)

Wie schaut es denn mit Freitag aus?
Fährt der Bus mit Hänger?
Mehrfaches Shuttlen zum Feldberg und den Flowtrail abreiten?
3 Leute, 2 Fahren Trail und jeder muss mal Auto fahren.

Übrigens hat sich mein neues Spielzeug auf La Palma bewährt.


----------



## Bejak (17. April 2019)

Hoch radeln müsst ihr!


----------



## Chaotenkind (17. April 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Wie schaut es denn mit Freitag aus?
> Fährt der Bus mit Hänger?
> Mehrfaches Shuttlen zum Feldberg und den Flowtrail abreiten?
> 3 Leute, 2 Fahren Trail und jeder muss mal Auto fahren.



Freitag, grundsätzlich ja.


----------



## driv0r (18. April 2019)

Ich kann weder Freitag noch Sonntag.
Euch viel Spaß.

@All: Frohe Ostern.


----------



## Speedskater (19. April 2019)

Heute war Shuttle-Tag




Von Hohemark zum Windeck mit dem Shuttle und mit dem Bike zurück zu Hohemark und abwechselnd muss einer das Auto runter fahren.


----------



## mishis (19. April 2019)

Das war bestimmt schöner Abfahrtsspaß.
Wir hatten im Odenwald auch sehr schöne Abfahrten auf Trails, nur am letzten Berg wäre ein Shuttle was gewesen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (19. April 2019)

Ja, es war sehr schön und ich merke meine Oberschenkel immer noch. Und auf der letzten Abfahrt, vermutlich im Bereich der Murmelbahn, das erste mal die 165 mm Gabelfederweg voll ausgenutzt. Ich werde der Druckstufe wohl mal ein halbes Bar mehr spendieren. Zur Sicherheit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (20. April 2019)

Ich war Karfreitag in Maintal im Fleur De Sel. Eigentlich ne entspannt Tour, wäre da nicht mein 29er, das hat mich einmal mehr zur Weißglut gebracht  Das war's jetzt ... GAME OVER ... für's 29er. In 1,5 Jahren genau NULL Vorteile gebracht, nur Nachteile und ne Menge Ärger 

Ich reaktiviere wieder mein 26" Scalpel und fange vllt wirklich mal langsam an das Jekyll aufzubauen. Der 27,5" LRS dafür liegt seit dieser Woche auch hier. Ob ich mit 27,5" mehr Glück habe wie mit 29" 

Beim "Studium" meiner alten Räder, genauer "alten Teile" die ich ggfl. wieder aufleben lasse ist mir das Album Touren 2009, ja 9 nicht 19 begegnet. 10 Jahre her, das hat schon ein Hauch von Nostalgie. Unglaublich welche Touren ich/wir da alles gemacht haben. Dagegen machen ich heute fast nix mehr 

https://www.flickr.com/photos/erdi01/albums/72157613823113687


----------



## mishis (20. April 2019)

Schöne Bilder von euren Touren, da bekommt man richtig Lust, vorallem die ganzen Burgen und Schlösser sind interessant.
Bei dem schönen Wetter im Augenblick muß man in die Pedale treten.
Meine Tochter und ich haben unser neuen Trailtrailer eingeweiht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. April 2019)

Nicht schlecht. Da möchte man nochmal Kind sein.

Ich war heute faul. Die Taunusrunde steckt mir noch ganz ordentlich in den Knochen, besser gesagt in den Muskeln. Muskelmieze in den Schultern, den Armen und den Oberschenkeln.
Aber morgen früh geht es zu ner kleinen Runde in den Wald (mit Pause bei den Naturfreunden zwecks Aufnahme kurzkettiger Kohlenhydrate zur temporären Erhöhung der Hangabtriebskraft).

@Erdi01: macht 29" spezielle Probleme?
Ansonsten, ich denke für so ne Nostalgietouren zum Fernblick, HK, oder um den Buchberg, werden sich bestimmt ein paar Leute finden. Ich habe die Terrasse des Buchberggrill übrigens dieses Jahr schon mehrfach "eingeweiht". Mit lecker Latte Machiato, Tiramisu und Panna Cotta. Und dann mit vollem Ranzen Richtung Rodenbach runter. Blöd nur, dass man dann wieder hoch muss, wenn man über die Gass` zur Birkenhainer will.


----------



## Speedskater (20. April 2019)

Chaotenkind, das waren doch gestern nur 22 km und fast nur berab.

@Erdi01, 27,5er finde ich top.

Morgen fahren Michi und ich in den Taunus.
Falls jemand mit fahren möchte 9:30 Uhr Seulberg, Parkplatz Kletterpark.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. April 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> @Erdi01: macht 29" spezielle Probleme?



Ich weiss nicht ob's spezielle 29" Probleme sind. Aber beim Vergleich meiner Scalpels 26 zu 29 taugt's mir einfach nicht. Von den ganzen angepriesenen Vorteile der 29er verspüre ich nix. 

OK, außer den Namen haben die beiden Scapels auch nix gemein, das sind eigentlich sogar zwei unterschiedliche Radgattungen. Das 26er ist ursprünglich ne reine XC-Waffe mit gestreckter Sitzposition, entsprechender Sattelüberhöhung, straffem 80mm Heck und dadurch Vortrieb ohne Ende. Das 29er ist der Marathon-Gattung zugeordnet = andere Geo = aufrechtere Sitzposition, mehr Federweg, mehr Gewicht, mehr Überstandshöhe. Und zu all dem kommen noch 35mm höhere Schwerpunk durch die 29ner. Allein das sorgt beim Fahrverhalten schon für ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht.

Und in meine speziellen Fall, scheint das 29er auch noch Laufraddefekte magisch anzuziehen  Mit keinen Rad hatte ich mehr Defekte.


----------



## Bejak (21. April 2019)

Das Autopendeln hoch zum Feldberg hat vielleicht bald ein Ende: https://www.op-online.de/hessen/frankfurt-hessen-seilbahnen-rhein-main-gebiet-zr-12207389.html

@Erdi01 - also keine technische Probleme außer platte Reifen? Das mit dem 29er ist vielleicht nur Gewöhnungssache, ich merke auch, wenn ich meiner Frau ihr 27,5er teste, das sich das ganz anders fährt, viel leichtfüßiger und wendiger. Ein 29er ist wie eine Walze, das macht sich den Weg frei und will schnell gefahren werden, während ich mit dem 27,5er um jedes Steinchen herumtänzel.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2019)

Ok, zwei verschiedene Einsatzbereiche, das macht schon was aus. Aber Laufraddefekte? Das klingt nicht nach Plattfüßen, zumal du ja mit Pampe fährst.
Ich bleibe bei 26". Ich mag es wendig. Selbst das, für meine Verhältnisse lange, Argon lässt sich gut um enge Kehren zirkeln. Obwohl es so ausgelegt ist, dass auch 27,5" gehen würden.

Ich habe heute Vormittag nur ne kleine Runde gedreht, etwas die Muskulatur lockern. Am Klappermühlchen nach dem rechten geschaut, dann die Trails oberhalb von Rodenbach abgegrast, einmal über den Buchberg, zurück zu den Naturfreunden, anschließend nochmals ein paar Trails in der Rodenbacher Umgebung mitgenommen, dann den Heimweg über die Birkenhainer angetreten. 37 km, 630 HM und irgendwas um 2:45 h. Festgestellt, das um Rodenbach und Buchberg wohl seit kurzem eine offizielle MTB-Tour gekennzeichnet wurde. Mir ist zumindest an der einen und anderen Stelle ne entsprechende Kennzeichnung aufgefallen. 

Achja und 5,40€ ausgegeben für was zu trinken, Apfelstreusel und Birne Helene:


----------



## Speedskater (21. April 2019)

Michi und ich sind über Feldberg und Altkönig geradelt.




So lecker Kuchen gab es bei uns natürlich nicht.


----------



## jofland (21. April 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> offizielle MTB-Tour


Das ist die Tour:
https://www.spessartbiken.de/spessartbiken/de/tourennetz/toureninformationen/buchberg-8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2019)

jofland schrieb:


> Das ist die Tour:
> https://www.spessartbiken.de/spessartbiken/de/tourennetz/toureninformationen/buchberg-8



Ja, das passt zu dem Eindruck, den ich hatte. Wenig Trailanteil bergab, auch den einzigen Lichtblick am Buchberg, sprich, die einzigen paar Meter, die es etwas steiler und rumpeliger zum Spessartbogen-Zubringer Richtung Rodenbach runtergeht, lässt die Tour aus. Aber für Tourenfahrer sicher ganz nett. Vielleicht baue ich sie in meine Winterrunde mit dem Starrbike ein.


----------



## Speedskater (5. Mai 2019)

Radelt heute jemand im Taunus rum?


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Mai 2019)

Nee, gerade vollgefressen vom Buchberg zurück....


----------



## Speedskater (6. Mai 2019)

Am 26.05.2019 ist wieder mal Oberurseler Bike Marathon.
http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/bm2019/

Voraussichtlich werde ich da mitfahren, wer fährt noch mit?


----------



## Bejak (6. Mai 2019)

Da ich schon am 25. nen Date mit dem Hahnenkamm habe, wird das nix.


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2019)

Marathonzeit ist vorbei. Ich kann dem Veranstalter gegenüber nicht mit gutem Gewissen bestätigen, dass ich gesundheitlich uneingeschränkt den Belastungen gewachsen bin. Kann gut gehen, kann auch in die Hose gehen. Brauche weder ich, noch der Veranstalter. Ich werde mich bei guten Wetter wohl auch mal am Kamm rumtreiben. War bestimmt über ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr da. Oder Fernblick. Schaun mer Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (14. Mai 2019)

Was steht denn am Wochenende auf dem Programm?

Fischerhütte hatten wir lange nicht.


----------



## Baitman (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## Chaotenkind (14. Mai 2019)

Ist notiert.


----------



## Erdi01 (14. Mai 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Was steht denn am Wochenende auf dem Programm?
> 
> Fischerhütte hatten wir lange nicht.


Ich weiß von Ingo, dass er tatsächlich für Sonntag Fischerhütte plant


----------



## mishis (18. Mai 2019)

Gibt's morgen eine Tour zur Fischerhütte?
Wäre dann auch dabei.


----------



## Erdi01 (18. Mai 2019)

Nein, auf Grund der unsicheren Wetterlage für morgen macht eine Tour tief in den Spessart kein Sinn.

Durfte ich gerade schon erleben. 70 KM bei gutem Wetter unterwegs, der letzte und einundsiebzigste KM durch Dtz gerollt und nass bis auf die Haut


----------



## Speedskater (18. Mai 2019)

Michi, lass uns einfach im Taunus ein paar "schlechte Wegerl foan"

Wie mit Michi gerade bestprochen fahren wir morgen Richtung Winterstein.
Wer kommt mit?

Treffpunkt 11:00 Uhr, Seulberg, Parkplatz Kletterwald.

Bisher am Start: Caroline, Günter, Michi und ich


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Mai 2019)

Na, zum Glück bin ich Samstag recht früh los. Wollte mal gemütlich zum Fernblick, war ja schon ein paar Jahre nicht mehr da. Nix los im Wald, habe auf dem Hinweg mal den A1 bis zum Ort (ich kann mir den Namen von dem Kaff einfach nicht merken, irgendwas mit "A") hinter dem Hof Trages genommen. Als Abwechslung zum Heimweg.
Hochgefahren, noch ein wenig durch den Wald zwischen Fernblick und Fronbügel gekreiselt, da sonst zu früh fürs Mittagessen. Ab 11:30 auf der Terrasse in der Sonne gealt, Pizza gefuttert und zwei Milchkaffee einverleibt. Dann nur noch die Birkenhainer Richtung Heimat runtergerollt. Leider ist das schöne "Loch" kurz vor den Tennisplätzen eliminiert worden.
War allerdings etwas feucht im Wald, muss in der Nacht zum Samstag ordentlich Wasser runtergekommen sein.

Sonntag habe ich mir sicherheitshalber geklemmt, im Nachhinein wäre ne Kleinigkeit locker drin gwesen, ohne nass zu werden. Naja, hinterher ist man immer klüger.


----------



## fugazi (21. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
wollte mich mal wieder melden und mich für die Einladung bedanken. 
Hatte jetzt einige Zeit mit dem Biken aufgehört und hätte große Lust mal eine   Feierabendrunde z.B. im Taunus zu drehen.

Habt Ihr was geplant? Was fahrt Ihr denn so? Bin nicht soo fit würde aber gerne Touren / Trails / Enduro fahren.

Freue mich über Eure Nachricht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Mai 2019)

Wochenende, trocken von oben vorausgesetzt, Buchberg, oder Hahnenkamm, oder Fernblick. Trails ja, aber so wirklich Enduro ist hier in der direkten Umgebung nicht wirklich. Ich kemme mir von daher meistens das Plüschsofa, wenn ich nur hier fahre, maximal führe ich das Enduro-Hardtail Gassi. Am Kamm war ich seit den Streckensperrungen nur noch selten, dort ist/war aber noch am ehesten Enduro. Besser ist Feldberg, da fühlt sich vielleicht Herr Speedskater angesprochen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2019)

Servus fugazi, 
ich radel am Wochenende des öfteren im Taunus rum da kannst Du gerne mit radeln. 
Ich führe dann meist mein Enduro Gassi. Hoch geht es auf Schotterpisten und runter auf Trails. 
Ich könnte auch auf dem Heimweg von der Arbeit von Frankfurt über den Feldberg nach Hause (Karben) fahren.

Meisten kann man hier nachlesen was am Wochenende auf dem Programm steht.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## fugazi (22. Mai 2019)

Hallo!
Falls Du, oder jemand Lust hat nächste Woche Abends mal in den Taunus eine Runde zu drehen oder ev. Sonntag wäre es toll und ich würde gerne mitfahren.
Bin aber auch offen für „normale Runden“.


----------



## Speedskater (22. Mai 2019)

Am Sonntag ist der Oberurseler Bike Marathon, da wollte ich mal mitfahren.
Kommst Du mit?


----------



## fugazi (22. Mai 2019)

Hört sich gut an. Welche Strecke willst Du fahren ? 26 km – 500 Hm 45 km – 1.000 Hm
72 km – 1.750 Hm.
Da es von 0 auf 100 wäre würde mir glaube ich erstmal die 26 km reichen.


----------



## Speedskater (23. Mai 2019)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich die 72 km fahren und zwar hiermit:


----------



## mishis (25. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
Ich starte morgen um 8 Uhr in Friedrichsdorf und werde dann auch den Oberurseler Marathon (70km) in Angriff nehmen. Ankunft Orschel etwa 8.30 Uhr. 

Grüße Michi


----------



## fugazi (26. Mai 2019)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht. Seid Ihr eigentlich alle auf dem E-bike unterwegs?


----------



## Speedskater (26. Mai 2019)

Nein, das ist kein E-Bike, das ist ein Getriebe-Bike.


----------



## fugazi (26. Mai 2019)

Ahh, stimmt hab ich mal drüber gelesen. Das Teil hat doch 160mm. Ist das effizienter ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (26. Mai 2019)

Kann man hier nachlesen
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/projekt-2019.883249/page-5#post-15877306


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. Mai 2019)

Ja, hier hat es zwei, welche ein Faible für Getriebebikes haben. Speedhub, Pinion, Effigear und so. Weil sie der Meinung sind, dass empfindliche Dinge, wie z.B. Kettenschaltungen, nicht in den Wald gehören.


----------



## Speedskater (29. Mai 2019)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?


----------



## Bejak (29. Mai 2019)

Gänsbrüh


----------



## mishis (29. Mai 2019)

Morgen gehts in den Schwarzwald. Trails bis zum Sonntag erkunden.
Grüße Michi


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Mai 2019)

Ganz kurze Runde übers Klappermühlchen, solange die Sonne scheint. Bin dann mal im Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Florian301 (4. Juni 2019)

Jetzt legen irgendwelche Spinner am Buchberg schon Bäume und Äste auf die ewig breiten Forsstrassen... In letzter Zeit treffe ich am Buchberg aber leider häufig auf unfreundliche grimmige Wanderer und dass obwohl wir ein Klingel haben, nie vorbei rasen, immer freundlich grüßen... Gerade Leute die einem entgegenkommen und sehen haben uns häufig sehr wenig bis keinen Platz gemacht und böse angeschaut...


----------



## Chaotenkind (4. Juni 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Jetzt legen irgendwelche Spinner am Buchberg schon Bäume und Äste auf die ewig breiten Forsstrassen... In letzter Zeit treffe ich am Buchberg aber leider häufig auf unfreundliche grimmige Wanderer und dass obwohl wir ein Klingel haben, nie vorbei rasen, immer freundlich grüßen... Gerade Leute die einem entgegenkommen und sehen haben uns häufig sehr wenig bis keinen Platz gemacht und böse angeschaut...



Hm, das Problem hatte ich bislang nicht. Ok, einmal hat sich ne ältere Dame beschwert, weil ich nicht geklingelt hatte. Meine Bremse hatte allerdings so laut gequitscht, das ich auf das Klingeln verzichtet hatte. Sie hat mich durch das Bremsenquitschen ohnehin gehört, weil rumgedreht, gewartet bis ich dran war und dann gemault. Gegen Dummheit hilft halt nichts. Aber Äste und so? Könnte es an dem Gewitter gestern Abend gelegen haben? War ja ganz schön windig dabei. Und die Auswirkungen der Trockenheit vom letzten Jahr machen sich auch noch immer bemerkbar. Es hat zwar im Mai ordentlich geregnet, aber das hat noch lange nicht gereicht um die fehlende Feuchtigkeit auszugleichen. Die Bäume sehen zwar schön grün aus, aber wirklich gut stehen sie nicht da. Das letzte Aufbäumen, so der Förster. Heisst, es brechen unvermittelt große Äste ab, bzw. es fallen auch Bäume einfach so unvermittelt um. Hatte ich schon letztes Jahr beobachtet. Wunderte mich über ein knacken und rauschen und sah dann, dass ca. 30 m neben dem Weg gerade ein Baum einfach so umfiel.


----------



## Florian301 (4. Juni 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Hm, das Problem hatte ich bislang nicht. Ok, einmal hat sich ne ältere Dame beschwert, weil ich nicht geklingelt hatte. Meine Bremse hatte allerdings so laut gequitscht, das ich auf das Klingeln verzichtet hatte. Sie hat mich durch das Bremsenquitschen ohnehin gehört, weil rumgedreht, gewartet bis ich dran war und dann gemault. Gegen Dummheit hilft halt nichts. Aber Äste und so? Könnte es an dem Gewitter gestern Abend gelegen haben? War ja ganz schön windig dabei. Und die Auswirkungen der Trockenheit vom letzten Jahr machen sich auch noch immer bemerkbar. Es hat zwar im Mai ordentlich geregnet, aber das hat noch lange nicht gereicht um die fehlende Feuchtigkeit auszugleichen. Die Bäume sehen zwar schön grün aus, aber wirklich gut stehen sie nicht da. Das letzte Aufbäumen, so der Förster. Heisst, es brechen unvermittelt große Äste ab, bzw. es fallen auch Bäume einfach so unvermittelt um. Hatte ich schon letztes Jahr beobachtet. Wunderte mich über ein knacken und rauschen und sah dann, dass ca. 30 m neben dem Weg gerade ein Baum einfach so umfiel.



Leider war der Verursacher kein Sturm. Mehrere kleinere kürzere Baumstücke wurden akkurat in einer Linie nacheinander angereiht um den ganzen Weg zu versperren... Ziemlich dämlich, da sie vll den Durchmesser einer Wasserflasche hatten und jeder Biker einfach drüber fahren kann... Habe sie trotzdem zur Seite geräumt....


----------



## Speedskater (8. Juni 2019)

Was steht denn Morgen und am Montag auf dem Programm


----------



## Florian301 (8. Juni 2019)

Gibtsl es hier eine Dame mit einem weiß blauen Orbea? Kam mir letztes Wochenende am Buchberg aufm Trail entgegen...

Nein, ich suche keine Frau, bin glücklich verheiratet. Rein aus Interesse, ob es noch mehr Biker/innen hier im Raum Langenselbold und Rodenbach gibt..


----------



## Farodas (8. Juni 2019)

Hi zusammen, 
ich habe nach Jahren mal wieder mein altes, klappriges Cube 26" HT aus dem Keller geholt. 
Das Teil ist definitiv zu fertig, um damit noch großes zu schaffen, aber jetzt suche ich nette Menschen aus der Gegend, die einem Noob vielleicht etwas unter die Arme greifen und mir ein bisschen die Gegend zeigen. 
Ich bin durchaus gewillt, mir ein neues Bike zuzulegen, aber ich habe aktuell selbst noch keine Ahnung, was es genau werden soll. Also eher Cross-Country oder Enduro.. keine Ahnung. 
Ich wohne selbst in Mühlheim, bin aber auch öfters in Langenselbold unterwegs. Wenn es hier also irgendjemanden gibt, der sich einem Anfänger mit Kackrad annehmen würde, würde mich das sehr freuen


----------



## Bejak (8. Juni 2019)

Ich war heute auch unterwegs, ich spüre es in den Beinen, *ächz* Hätt ich doch bloß mal das Mountainbike genommen...




 
Hab ich frisch restauriert, Omas Adler von 1940.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Juni 2019)

Florian301 schrieb:


> Gibtsl es hier eine Dame mit einem weiß blauen Orbea? Kam mir letztes Wochenende am Buchberg aufm Trail entgegen...
> 
> Nein, ich suche keine Frau, bin glücklich verheiratet. Rein aus Interesse, ob es noch mehr Biker/innen hier im Raum Langenselbold und Rodenbach gibt..



Nö. Die Damen hier fahren schwere Getriebebikes aus Lübbrechtsen.

@Farodas: 26" Hardtail reicht für die Gegend hier locker.
Ich denke, ich werde morgen früh mal ne kurze Runde über den Kamm fahren, Montag stehen Buchberg und NFH auf dem Plan. Klappermühlchen und Birkenhainer habe ich heute kurz abgegrast. Bikeholic hier im Forum ist allerdings derjenige, welcher sich in der Gegend am besten auskennt.


----------



## mishis (8. Juni 2019)

Hi,
Morgen werde ich mit dem Gespann im Taunus unterwegst sein. Meine Tochter will ein Eis auf dem Feldberg.
Für Montag ist ja schlecht Wetter angesagt, da wird kurz entschlossen geschaut, was passiert.

Gruß Michi


----------



## mishis (9. Juni 2019)

So wir hatten ein schönen Tag im Taunus und dank Armin gibt's auch tolle Bilder.
Ich hoffe er hatte noch schöne Abfahrten. Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juni 2019)

Falls das Wetter mitspielt fahre ich Montag eine kleine Runde. Da das Wetter unbestätig vorhergesagt ist, werde ich allerdings spontan fahren und werde damit keine Startzeit bekannt geben. 

@Farodas: falls du interessiert bist mal mitzufahren, lies einfach mit. Kannst ja mal bekannt geben was du dir vorstellst und fahren möchtest bzw kannst. Dann einfach anschließen.

Schönen Feiertag


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Juni 2019)

Dienstag Abend Trailausfahrt ab Steinheim! Bei Interesse bitte melden. Abfahrt ca. 18 Uhr Steinheim. Angenehme Woche .


----------



## Speedskater (15. Juni 2019)

Was steht denn Morgen auf dem Programm?
Ich werde mal Richtung Taunus radeln, wenn keiner eine bessere Idee hat.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2019)

Sonntag 21.07. "Tagestour" Abfahrt 09:00 Uhr (Parkplatz unter der Brücke der B43a Nähe Druckhaus) in den Spessart. Mag mal wieder etwas längeres fahren. ... Richtung Aubachtal. Flowinge Trails, Schotterpisten gibt's gratis und etwas Konditionen ist ebenfalls gefragt. Zufahrtsmöglichkeiten. 09:30 Uhr B3 Parkplatz zwischen neue Wirtshaus und Kahl, 5 Minuten später an der Kreuzung auf der Birkenheiner Straße vor der Autobahnbrücke. Mitfahrer willkommen ☀‍♀


----------



## sonoma (20. Juli 2019)

Hallo Bikeholic,

würde mal mitfahren ;-)

Beste Grüße
Ingo


----------



## sonoma (20. Juli 2019)

sonoma schrieb:


> Hallo Bikeholic,
> 
> würde mal mitfahren ;-)
> 
> ...



Hättest Du vielleicht noch ein paar Daten zu Kilometer und Höhenmeter


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2019)

Werden vermutlich Ü100 und Ü1500 Hm.


----------



## sonoma (20. Juli 2019)

Bikeholic schrieb:


> Werden vermutlich Ü100 und Ü1500 Hm.


Ok, wann habt ihr die Rückkehr eingeplant und ist auch irgendwo eine Einkehr geplant nur für meine Planung würde dann zum Treffpunkt kommen


----------



## sonoma (20. Juli 2019)

sonoma schrieb:


> Ok, wann habt ihr die Rückkehr eingeplant und ist auch irgendwo eine Einkehr geplant nur für meine Planung würde dann zum Treffpunkt kommen
> Besten Dank schonmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (20. Juli 2019)

Einkehr an der Fischerhütte; Rückkehr am späten Nachmittag.


----------



## Bikeholic (20. Juli 2019)

Ja, einkehren werden wir in der Fischerhütte und zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr zurück sein. So die Planung.


----------



## Bikeholic (9. August 2019)

Was ist denn am Sonntag bei euch geplant?


----------



## Erdi01 (10. August 2019)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Eben habe ich meinen guten Vorsatz für 2019 gefunden. Endlich mal wieder ein Dr. Jekyll und Mrs. Hyde auf die Menschheit loslassen
> 
> Genau diesen Rahmen im Filmchen mit passender Lefty Super-MAX habe ich schon seit Ewigkeiten "eingelagert". Wird Zeit mal ein Komplettrad draus zu machen. Größe L, 27,5", 120mm Radstand, das wird kein Kinderrad
> 
> Mal gespannt, wann ich loslege und wie es am Ende ausschauen wird ...



Die Kleinigkeit von 7 Monate später habe ich's tatsächlich vollendet  Jetzt passt mein Nic auch endlich mal wieder zum Rad 

Stellt sich eigentlich nur noch die Frage, was ich damit jetzt anfange ... @Bikeholic, morgen jedenfalls nix, da bin ich radlos unterwegs 

Bilder =  https://photos.app.goo.gl/VyquDDYMugMB56jv7


----------



## Bejak (19. August 2019)

Im Bereich Mörfelden, Langen, Dietzenbach, Rodgau, Seligenstadt, Alzenau, Gelnhausen braucht man die nächsten Wochen wohl nicht dran zu denken, den Wald überhaupt zu betreten. Auch der Hahnenkamm dürfte etwa auf dem Weg des Tornados gelegen haben. Von mir daheim mit dem MTB loszufahren, kann ich die nächsten Wochen wohl eher vergessen. Hab jetzt nur gesehen, was entlang der Kreisquerverbindung zwischen Dietzenbach und Seligenstadt los ist, da sind viele viele Bäume umgeknickt und liegen kreuz und quer.

Wer sich allgemein ein Bild von der Sache machen will, hier drei Links von vielen:









						Nach schwerem Unwetter: Sturmopfer warten bislang vergeblich auf finanzielle Hilfe
					

Ein schweres Unwetter hat im Kreis Offenbach innerhalb von wenigen Minuten schwere Schäden angerichtet. Die Sturmopfer warten bislang vergeblich auf finanzielle Hilfe.




					www.op-online.de
				









						Hashtag #dietzenbach auf Twitter
					

Am 12. Dez. 2019 hat @Polizei_soh getwittert: „Warnmeldung für den Bereich #Dietzenbach..“ – lies, was andere zu sagen haben, und nimm an der Unterhaltung teil.




					twitter.com
				









						#rodgau - Twitter Suche
					

Am 22. Okt. 2019 hat @Polizei_soh getwittert: „Am Donnerstagnachmittag stellten unsere ..“ – lies, was andere zu sagen haben, und nimm an der Unterhaltung teil.




					twitter.com
				




Einer meiner Bäume im Garten ist auch zum Nachbarn abgehauen. Wir waren mitten drin.

Wie gut, dass ich jetzt einen Fahrradanhänger fürs Auto habe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. August 2019)

War kein Tornado. Fallwind.

Im MKK gab es nur ordentlich Regen.

Ich schaue morgen mal, wie es im Wald auf meinem Arbeitsweg aussieht. Von Maintal bis Rembrücken sollte nichts sein. Ab dort muss ich warscheinlich über Heusenstamm und Patershausen nach Dietzenbach fahren.

Die Gegend um Langenselbold und Alzenau werde ich mit wohl am WE genauer anschauen. So schlimm wie im LK OF wird es nicht sein. Bei uns auf der Dienststelle sah es am Montag aus wie im Krieg. Das Dach eines Nachbarn ist bei uns eingeschlagen, dafür Teile eines unserer Dächer bei ein paar anderen Nachbarn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (20. August 2019)

Heusenstamm und Rembrücken sollen auch betroffen sein. Aber nicht so schlimm wie Dietzenbach. Beim Patershäuser Hof wirst du wohl noch nicht durch kommen, die Straße ist aber frei. Am Patershäuser hats schwer gewütet, wie mir erzählt wurde.  (bei op-online.de gibts nen Artikel der die Zustände in Heusenstamm zusammenfasst.) Einem Arbeitskollegen meiner Frau hat es im Rodgau das Haus komplett abgedeckt und das Auto liegt auch unter einem Baum. Der hat quasi nix mehr.

Entlang der Kreisquerverbindung, wenn man da die Waldwege reinschaut, man kann da keine 20 Meter in den Wald gucken, alles umgefallen, kreuz und quer über die Wege liegen die Bäume. Die Ironie ist, der Dietzenbacher Nabu hat gerade erst diesen Eulerwald vor dem Quarzsandabbau gerettet, und jetzt ist nur noch wenig von dem Wald da, Der Radweg entlang der Kreisquerverbindung ist aber wieder befahrbar. In Götzenhain liegt ein riesenhroßer Apfelbaum mit dickem Stamm quasi unbeschädigt auf der Seite, am Boden abgebrochen. Mehrere Steuobstwiesen quasi umgemäht. Echt heftig.


----------



## Florian301 (20. August 2019)

Ich wohne in Langenselbold, hier war absolut nichts. Alzenau hat es heftigst erwischt. Die Wälder dürfen auch nicht betreten werde. Heute oder gestern wurde sogar ein Förster bei Aufräumarbeiten verletzt.... Hahnenkamm ist also erstmal nicht.... Habe eine Kollegin die in Alzenau wohnt... 

Sonntag Mittag waren wir noch am Kamm bei fast 30 Grad und danach im Biergarten der Kahltalmühle.... Unglaublich was danach passiert ist...


----------



## Bejak (21. August 2019)

Unwetter: Wald in Rodgau komplett gesperrt - Bürger ignorieren Absperrung
					

Die Rodgauer Stadtverwaltung appelliert an die Bürger, sich an alle Absperrungen zu halten.




					www.op-online.de
				






> Weil sich die Aufräumarbeiten ob der Masse an umgestürzten und abgebrochenen Bäume noch eine Weile hinziehen werden, ist die gesamte Rodgauer Waldfläche ab sofort bis auf Weiteres für jegliche Nutzung gesperrt.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Das ist deutlich. Bis man in die verwüsteten Waldgebieten wieder rein kann, wird Wochen bis Monate dauern.


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. August 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Heusenstamm und Rembrücken sollen auch betroffen sein. Aber nicht so schlimm wie Dietzenbach. Beim Patershäuser Hof wirst du wohl noch nicht durch kommen, die Straße ist aber frei. Am Patershäuser hats schwer gewütet, wie mir erzählt wurde.  (bei op-online.de gibts nen Artikel der die Zustände in Heusenstamm zusammenfasst.) Einem Arbeitskollegen meiner Frau hat es im Rodgau das Haus komplett abgedeckt und das Auto liegt auch unter einem Baum. Der hat quasi nix mehr.



Alles gut geklappt, wie geplant. Wind- und demzufolge Zugrichtung des Windes waren bekannt, die Breite, die er geschlagen hat auch. Natürlich nicht auf den Meter genau, aber so ziemlich.
Von Mühlheim bis Rembrücken war nix. Gar nix. Auch nicht, da war was und ist schon weggeräumt. Bin in Rembrücken kurz bis zu den Kappesgärten durchgefahren um meine neugierige Nase doch mal kurz in den Wald zu halten. Wie erwartet, war der Weg ab dort grün von den ganzen Blättern und ca. 100 m weiter lagen die ersten Bäume quer. Also wie geplant auf dem Radweg entlang der Straße Richtung Heusenstamm, links wieder in den Wald zum Sandwerk Martinsee, dann Richtung Patershausen und über Patershäuser Hof zur Waldstraße nach Dietzenbach. Um Patershausen ist alles frei. Also wirklich frei. Da muss nix großartig geräumt worden sein. Nur kurz nach dem linksabbiegen vom Radweg in den Wald Richtung Martinsee lagen dort auf dem Waldweg zwei Baumstämme quer. Konnte man das Rad locker drüberheben, mit etwas höherem Tretlager/Kettenblatt hätte man über den einen auch drüberfahren können. War gerade mal ein Umweg von 1 km (einfach) zu meinem Standartweg.
Auf dem Heimweg waren rund um Patershausen ne Menge Radfahrer und Fußgänger unterwegs.


----------



## Erdi01 (21. August 2019)

Also so ne Nummer wie Sonntag, hatte ich noch nie erlebt. Meine Homebase lag wohl mitten in der Windschneise. Unsere Dachflächenfenster hat's zerschossen, Wohnungen, Keller, TGs teilweise vollgelaufen. Garten, Sträucher, Bäume Strassen drumherum hat's alles zerlegt 

OK, Richtung Patershausen scheint dann wohl was zu gehen ... ansonsten wüsste ich nicht wo ich derzeit durch die Wälder fahren sollte. Die Wälder um Langen, Dreieich, Rodgau da sieht's aus als hätte ein Riese Micardo gespielt. Da steht auf mehreren Fußballfelder-Größe kein Baum mehr neben dem Anderen. Die ganzen offiziellen Rad-Rundwege = RuLA, RuDi, Rodgau/Rödermark/Dreieich-Rundwege werden auf Wochen und Monate nicht nutzbar sein!

Ich habe angefangen meine Renner-Runden zu sortieren ...


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. August 2019)

Über Heusenstamm bzw. Rembrücken übers Feld nach Weiskirchen, dort über den Bahnübergang, an Autobahnmeisterei vorbei nach Hausen, übers Feld zum Friedhof, dort wieder ab in den Wald bis Dietesheim und dort um die ehemaligen Steinrüche ist möglich. Neu-Isenburg und Gravenbruch sind auch nicht betroffen, zum ehemaligen Goetheturm sollte also gehen.


----------



## Erdi01 (23. August 2019)

Moin, mal sehen wo es hingeht ...

Hier ist mal alles schön in Bild und Ton zusammengefasst:





						ARD Mediathek
					

ARD Mediathek




					www.ardmediathek.de
				




Die gezeigte B486 ist seit Mittwoch Nachmittag wieder offen. Da fahre ich jeden Tag lang. Unglaublich wie das da aussieht


----------



## nikl69 (23. August 2019)

Buchberg/ Rodenbach ist nichts, alles super zu fahren, bis einschließlich Birkenhainer. Ab hier kann man erkennen dass es etwas windiger war, aber Bäume liegen keine. Weiter nach Alzenau bin ich bewusst nicht gefahren...
Weiß zufällig jemand wie es rund um Frammersbach aussieht? Gelesen hab ich nichts....


----------



## Bejak (23. August 2019)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wie es rund um Frammersbach aussieht? Gelesen hab ich nichts....


Das liegt doch weit ab vom Geschehen, Sturmtechnisch (und auch sonst eher) AAdW, bzw. MoN.


----------



## LDSign (23. August 2019)

Also ich war jetzt nach dem Sturm schon ein paar mal am Kamm fahren und das betroffene Gebiet ist "verhältnismäßig überschaubar". Allerdings ist es dort wo der Wind angreifen konnte ziemlich heftig. So sieht z.B. der Einstieg zum Secret (und wahrscheinlich auch bis runter) aus wie ein Kriegsgebiet. Kommt dem einen oder anderen sicher ganz gelegen 

Konkret kann man die Westflanke von Nord nach Süd (bis zur Hohler Chaussee) vergessen, der Rest ist aber sehr gut fahrbar. Am besten über Hörstein rein und dann auf der Ostseite bleiben (also Hemsbach, Bettelmann usw). Weiter südlich (Rückersbacher Schlucht usw.) ist kaum etwas...

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (23. August 2019)

Prima, Buchberg hatte ich fürs WE auf jeden Fall auf dem Plan. HK jetzt auch. Da werde ich dann wohl auf der Hemsbacher Seite rumgeistern. Über Hörstein ist zwar nicht meine Lieblingsanfahrt, aber passt schon. Danke für die Info.
Hoffentlich hat der Berggasthof nichts abbekommen. Die Futterstelle brauche ich um zwischendurch meine Hangabtriebskaft, zumindest temporär, zu erhöhen.


----------



## LDSign (23. August 2019)

Sitze grade oben bei nem Bierchen  Der Gasthof ist Gottseidank intakt. Man erreicht ihn momentan halt leider nur über die Straße und den Marienweg. Kammtrail und Osten ist dicht.


----------



## nikl69 (23. August 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Das liegt doch weit ab vom Geschehen, Sturmtechnisch (und auch sonst eher) AAdW, bzw. MoN.



Es fängt irgendwo an und hört irgendwo auf, ich weiß halt nicht genau wo. Mir hat Jemand erzählt dass es bei Wiesen auch ordentlich abging und auch einiges umgelegt hat....
..


----------



## Chaotenkind (24. August 2019)

LDSign schrieb:


> Sitze grade oben bei nem Bierchen  Der Gasthof ist Gottseidank intakt. Man erreicht ihn momentan halt leider nur über die Straße und den Marienweg. Kammtrail und Osten ist dicht.



Prima. Für hoch ist Straße ja ok. Marienweg auch. Dann werde ich morgen Vormittag mal einen Ausflug zum Kamm machen.

Buchberg, die Trails um Rodenbach, Klappermühlchen habe ich heute mal abgegrast. Alles gut. Wasser muss ja ordentlich runtergekommen sein, wenn man die Spuren auf den Wegen so sieht. Hat bloß nicht viel gebracht. Die Birkenhainer wird immer sandiger. Ich fange langsam an, das Schlammloch dort zu vermissen.

Zweimal musste ich dann doch absteigen. Vom Klappermühlchen zurück Richtung Birkenhainer lag die obere Hälfte einer Kiefer auf dem Schotterweg, da ging nix drüber, nur drumherum. Ein Stückchen weiter war eine weitere auf ca. 1,50 m Höhe abgeknickt. Da ging nur drunter durchschieben. Ein kurzes Stück weiter hat man gesehen, dass dort auch was gelegen hatte, die kleingesägten Reste lagen noch auf der Seite.
Überhänger sind etliche vorhanden. Besser ein wenig die Augen und Ohren offen halten, damit man mitbekommt, wenn die nachgeben. Bei manchen von denen bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob das vom Sturm kommt, oder von der Trockenheit.


----------



## Erdi01 (25. August 2019)

Gestern habe ich mich in den Taunus gemacht. Fuchstanz, Flow Trial etc. ... mein Jekyll mal artgerecht bewegt und da gibt's keine Sturmschäden.

Heute habe ich mir die Sturmschäden im Kreis OF mal angeschaut. In den Wald rein, wieder raus, in den Wald rein und wieder raus ... Egal ob breiter Waldweg oder kleiner Trial irgendwann geht nix mehr.

So ein paar Künstler waren aber auch schon unterwegs, ein geschnitzter Pilz an der KreisQ   Und im Biergarten des Patershäuser steht jetzt auch ein Kunstwerk "Der Abgedrehte"  Aber seht selbst ...









						Kreis OF, Sturmschäden
					

101 new items · Album by Volker Erdt




					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Vor Jügesheim ist besonders krass. Auf den Waldbildern die Lichtungen gab es vor einer Woche noch nicht, da steht einfach nix mehr, bzw. nur noch Reste und man beachte die Schilder auf dem einen Bild, da ist eingentlich ein breiter Weg.


----------



## Bejak (25. August 2019)

Letztes Bild s'Beschde. 

Der Rest


----------



## nikl69 (26. August 2019)

Hab gestern ne Tour gemacht von Oberrad, bis Kelsterbach, Richtung Flughafen, direkt am Flughafen lang, rund rum, an Neu Isenburg vorbei zum Gehspitzweiher, durch den Stadtwald Ffm nach Oberrad zurück. Alles gut, nichts zu sehen. Lediglich nördlich von Walldorf konnte man im Wald sehen was los war, da musste ich einen kleinen Umweg machen.
Alzenau geht von 1 Jahr aufräumen aus.....


----------



## loti (26. August 2019)

Meine Radtour ins Kahltal brachte einige Erkenntnisse bei Sperrung der Weg. Vom Hexenberg  nach Messenhausen nur wenige Schäden, da konnte vorbei schieben. Von Dudenhofen nach Zellhausen keine Probleme. An der Kilianusbrücke wurde der Main-Radweg gesperrt. Wir sind im Gelände von Karlstein nach Kahl gefahren, respektive schoben. Wir sind dann auf der Landesstraße nach Kahl gefahren. Selbst der Radwege bei 
an der Landestrasse 3308 war nicht befahrbar. Wir sind nach der Mittagspause über Kleinkrotzenburg und Klein-Auheim über Weiskirchen nach Rembrücken gefahren - kleine Probleme. Dann kam das heftige Ende - Von Rembrücken zum Patershäuser Hof geht gar nichts. Nach dem 3 Versuch sind wir zurück nach Jügesheim und auf der Kreisquerverbindung nach Dietzenbach gefahren.
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (26. August 2019)

Nja, wie ich geschrieben hatte. Von Rembrücken zum Patershäuser Hof geht es problemlos über Martinsee. Auf dem Radweg ca. 1 km entlang der Hauptstraße Richtung Heusenstamm und dann an der Fußgängerampel zwischen Rembrücken und Heusenstamm links in den Wald, am Sandwerk vorbei und ab Richtung Dietzenbach. An den Kappesgärten in Rembrücken braucht man es nicht zu probieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kombinatschef (28. August 2019)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Buchberg/ Rodenbach ist nichts, alles super zu fahren, bis einschließlich Birkenhainer. Ab hier kann man erkennen dass es etwas windiger war, aber Bäume liegen keine. Weiter nach Alzenau bin ich bewusst nicht gefahren...
> Weiß zufällig jemand wie es rund um Frammersbach aussieht? Gelesen hab ich nichts....


Frammersbach: war am Sonntag Lifttag am Sauerberg. Staubtrocken im Wald und auf der Piste. Keine Sturmschäden. Dürfte auf den Strecken drumherum ähnlich gewesen sein...


----------



## Bejak (28. August 2019)

Bin heute von daheim über Patershäuser-Hof, Heusenstamm (Friedhof), Bieber-Waldhof, Lämmerspiel, Dietesheim, Schleuse rüber nach Maintal. Ging problemlos, aber bis Heusenstamm sieht man doch ettliche Bäume im Wald liegen. Aber der Weg war zumindestens frei.


----------



## Bejak (28. August 2019)

Rüclweg erfolgte über Grüner See, Obertshausen, Rembrücken, Sandabbau Martinsee, dort in den Wald rein und bei Patershausen wieder raus gekommen. Diese Verbundung ist frei aber män fährt durch einige Trümmerfelder und oben in den Kronen hängen massig große Äste von schon umgefallenen Bäumen, ungefährlich ist das nicht...


----------



## Chaotenkind (28. August 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Rüclweg erfolgte über Grüner See, Obertshausen, Rembrücken, Sandabbau Martinsee, dort in den Wald rein und bei Patershausen wieder raus gekommen. Diese Verbundung ist frei aber män fährt durch einige Trümmerfelder und oben in den Kronen hängen massig große Äste von schon umgefallenen Bäumen, ungefährlich ist das nicht...



Zum Glück war es heute morgen noch dunkel, als ich nach der Hubertussiedlung Richtung Martinsee in den Wald gehuscht bin. Da habe ich das nicht gesehen. Muss so gegen 5:45 Uhr gewesen sein. Kurz vor Patershausen ist mir nur ein Frosch oder eine Kröte unmittelbar vors Vorderrad gehüpft. Das war zu knapp für meinen Bremsweg. Dieses Jahr ist echt der Wurm drin. Vor ein paar Wochen habe ich morgens ein Karnickel erwischt, also Überfahren. Andersrum hat mich kurz vor dem Friedhof in Hausen ein Reh fast umgerannt. Konnte das Rad noch schnell zur Seite ziehen, so dass es nur noch mit einem Lauf mein Hinterrad getroffen hat. Nix passiert. Aber die zwei toten Viecher sind bestimmt nicht gut für mein Karma....


----------



## mishis (8. September 2019)

Hier, im Taunus, ist es auch nicht mehr so wie es mal war.
Nach dem Sturm im April ging es wieder, aber jetzt werden die Folgen des trockenen Wetters sehr sichtbar.
Einige Trails und Wege gibt es fast nicht, oder sind beschränkt fahrbar. Den Marmorstein erkennt man auch nicht wieder.
Mal sehen was draus wird.







Grüße Michi


----------



## Bejak (14. September 2019)

Heute IAA-Demo-Fahrrad-Sternfahrt aus ganz Rheinmain-Wetterau nach Frankfurt: https://www.iaa-demo.de/sternfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jofland (25. September 2019)

Bitte mal mit dem Stern *heute* das Foto vom Hühnerspiel markieren / voten, falls es euch gefällt:

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## jofland (26. September 2019)

jofland schrieb:


> Bitte mal mit dem Stern *heute* das Foto vom Hühnerspiel markieren / voten, falls es euch gefällt:
> 
> https://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


Danke für eure Stimmen. Das Foto hat den Tagessieg geholt.


----------



## Bikeholic (26. September 2019)

Was steht denn am Wochenende auf dem Programm?


----------



## jofland (27. September 2019)

Regen


----------



## Erdi01 (28. September 2019)

Knapp 6 Wochen nach dem Unwetter gerade mal wieder in meiner Region unterwegs gewesen. Bahnradeln geht, mehr aber auch nicht. Alle Rundwege immer noch zu. Die haben nicht mal angefangen hier in den Wäldern irgendwas zu beseitigen


----------



## Bejak (28. September 2019)

Hab ich auch schon versucht, kannst du vergessen. Auch meine Bulau-Runde funktioniert derzeit nicht, obwohl es den Wald nicht so geftig getroffen hat. Wird noch Monate dauern.


----------



## Bikeholic (29. September 2019)

Werde morgen früh eine Runde drehen, bevor der Regen kommt. Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte melden. Die sich angesprochen fühlen könnten, haben meine Kontaktdaten. Sollte also klappen. Werde irgendwas Richtung Hahnenkamm oder Buchberg fahren. Schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Bikeholic (10. Oktober 2019)

Was geht denn am Wochenende? ... das Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## Chaotenkind (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde mal am Buchberg nach dem Rechten schauen und bei den NF. Der Weg durch den Wald zum HK ist immer noch blockiert.


----------



## Speedskater (10. Oktober 2019)

Ich werde mit Wolfgang zum Hoherodskopf fahren. Einkehr in der Taufsteinhütte. 
Das sind ca. 120km und 1000 hm
Start 9:00 Uhr bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (11. Oktober 2019)

Ich bin in den Nordvogesen, also Fortsetzung des Pfälzerwaldes jenseits der Grenze. Bike&Flammkuchen.


----------



## Bikeholic (11. Oktober 2019)

Werde morgen ggf. auch für 2 Stunden im Wald Richtung Buchberg sein. 

Hohe Rodskopf klingt gut.


----------



## Erdi01 (11. Oktober 2019)

Andreas, Wolfgang(?) und ich treffen uns Sonntag, 11 Uhr zur IndianSummerLightTour (Trisa- und Franky-Trials). Treffpunkt: Lidl, Nieder-Ramstadt. Mitnahme nur im Eisbärentrikot ... haha, Spässle!


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Oktober 2019)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Andreas, Wolfgang(?) und ich treffen uns Sonntag, 11 Uhr zur IndianSummerLightTour (Trisa- und Franky-Trials). Treffpunkt: Lidl, Nieder-Ramstadt. Mitnahme nur im Eisbärentrikot ... haha, Spässle!



Buchberg heute war nett, aber ohne NF, weil Samstag erst um 15:00 Uhr. War etwas anstrengend, nach der zweiwöchigen "Wetterpause". Deshalb muss ich morgen früh erst mal meine Oberschenkel befragen. Wieviele HM und KM stehen auf den genannten Trails denn so zur Disposition?


----------



## Speedskater (12. Oktober 2019)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Ich werde mit Wolfgang zum Hoherodskopf fahren. Einkehr in der Taufsteinhütte.
> Das sind ca. 120km und 1000 hm
> Start 9:00 Uhr bei mir.



Fällt leider aus.


----------



## Erdi01 (12. Oktober 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Buchberg heute war nett, aber ohne NF, weil Samstag erst um 15:00 Uhr. War etwas anstrengend, nach der zweiwöchigen "Wetterpause". Deshalb muss ich morgen früh erst mal meine Oberschenkel befragen. Wieviele HM und KM stehen auf den genannten Trails denn so zur Disposition?


Ich kopiere mal Andreas:
[15:14, 12.10.2019] Andreas: Ich habe nichts geplant. Nach Lust und Laune 20-30 km 700 hm.
[15:15, 12.10.2019] Andreas: Zwei schöne fahrbare Flowtrails sind dabei.


----------



## Bikeholic (12. Oktober 2019)

@Erdi: nichts für mich. 

Allen viel Spaß.


----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Oktober 2019)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ich kopiere mal Andreas:
> [15:14, 12.10.2019] Andreas: Ich habe nichts geplant. Nach Lust und Laune 20-30 km 700 hm.
> [15:15, 12.10.2019] Andreas: Zwei schöne fahrbare Flowtrails sind dabei.



OK, das klingt machbar. Danke! Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es morgen früh gut für mich aussieht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Oktober 2019)

Passt. Ich werfe dann mal das Argon ins Auto und mache mich in einer Stunde auf die Söckchen Richtung Nieder-Ramstadt. Bis später!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (13. Oktober 2019)




----------



## Bejak (14. Oktober 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Ich bin in den Nordvogesen, also Fortsetzung des Pfälzerwaldes jenseits der Grenze. Bike&Flammkuchen.


Boah, da war was los, Biker überall, Gruppen mit 20-30 Leuten kreuz und Quer, Sprachwirrwar, an manchen schmalen Trails standen sie Schlange... So viele Elektriker unterwegs, Pedaltreter waren in der Minderheit...


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2019)

So, dann hoffe ich mal alle haben den vllt letzen schönen, langen Tag noch genutzt. Wolfgang und ich haben dann doch noch zum Abschluss der Trial-Season die Erstbefahrung der Geo-Park-Runde Mi1 (Michelstadt) geschafft. Geiiil war's! Von Spitzkehren, Wurzelpade bis Murnmelbahnen war alles dabei. Das Highlith der anderen Art der Erdkühler = im Waldboden verbuddelte "Getränkebar".  Zum Abschluss waren wir noch beim Konditorenweltmeister ... jo, kann was, hat geschmeckt 

Zusammenfassung:








						Relive 'Michelstadt (Mi1)'
					

View my mountainbike ride: Michelstadt (Mi1)




					www.relive.cc
				




Alle Bilder:








						Touren 2019
					

238 new items · Album by Volker Erdt




					photos.google.com
				




Die Mi1-Trials:





Der im Vid ballert da im übrigen mit nem Haibike Pedelec durch. Einer unsere zukünftigen Marken  Ab November geht's offizell los ...





						E-Bike-Langen – Auto-Service, Motorräder und E-Bikes in Langen
					






					e-bike-langen.de


----------



## mishis (27. Oktober 2019)

Da es heute im Odenwald länger trocken zu bleiben scheint, werde ich heute nach Michelbach fahren und mir auch mal das ganz gönnen.
Da hab ich jetzt richtig Lust drauf.
Grüße Michi


----------



## mishis (27. Oktober 2019)

So, ich bin von meiner trockenen Tour um Michelbach Michelstadt zurück.



Mein Fazit: Sehr sehr schön! Löst fast die MIL1 von meinem Ranking auf Platz1 ab. Sie müßte nur etwa 20 km länger sein. Es wäre eine schöne Runde um ein 6 Stunden oder gar 24 Stunden Rennen zu veranstalten.



Grüße Michi


----------



## Erdi01 (27. Oktober 2019)

mishis schrieb:


> Es wäre eine schöne Runde um ein 6 Stunden oder gar 24 Stunden Rennen zu veranstalten.
> Grüße Michi


Na, dann schlage es den Mümlingtalradlern doch mal vor ...




__





						Kilians-Trail erhält neue Strecken-Highlights – Mümlingtalradler e.V.
					






					www.muemlingtalradler.de
				




In diese Baumassnahme sind wir gestern reingeplatzt ... und wussten erstmal nicht weiter. Sie haben uns dann wieder auf den richtigen Weg geschickt.

Übrignes heist das Örtchen Michel*stadt *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (28. Oktober 2019)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> So, dann hoffe ich mal alle haben den vllt letzen schönen, langen Tag noch genutzt. Wolfgang und ich haben dann doch noch zum Abschluss der Trial-Season die Erstbefahrung der Geo-Park-Runde Mi1 (Michelstadt) geschafft. Geiiil war's! Von Spitzkehren, Wurzelpade bis Murnmelbahnen war alles dabei. Das Highlith der anderen Art der Erdkühler = im Waldboden verbuddelte "Getränkebar".  Zum Abschluss waren wir noch beim Konditorenweltmeister ... jo, kann was, hat geschmeckt



Hmpf, Konditorweltmeister. Bei dem war ich mal im Dezember im Laden. War leider kein Platz mehr frei. Also, das nächste Mal bitte rechtzeitig melden, wenn es auf die Mi1 mit anschließendem Essenfassen geht. Allein die Pralinenauswahl bei dem....

Von dem Erdkühler habe ich schon Fotos gesehen. Ein paar Ladies aus dem LO waren im Sommer schon mal da.


----------



## driv0r (31. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe auch schon gehört das die Mi1 richtig gut sein soll. Das habt ihr ja hiermit eindeutig bestätigt. 
Dann setzt ich das mal auf meine To-Do Liste für das nächste Jahr. 
Gruß in die Runde.


----------



## Bejak (31. Oktober 2019)

Übrigens geht es jetzt auf Rodgauer Seite langsam los mit den den durch den Sturm Ende August unzugänglichen Wäldern, am Rodgauer Waldende der Kreisquerverbindung kann man in den ersten Weg Richtung Norden zumindestens wieder in den Wald rein. Wie weit, kann ich nicht sagen, bin nur vorbei gefahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (3. November 2019)

Bejak schrieb:


> Übrigens geht es jetzt auf Rodgauer Seite langsam los mit den den durch den Sturm Ende August unzugänglichen Wäldern, am Rodgauer Waldende der Kreisquerverbindung kann man in den ersten Weg Richtung Norden zumindestens wieder in den Wald rein. Wie weit, kann ich nicht sagen, bin nur vorbei gefahren.


Stimmt. Sie scheinen sich den Rodgau Rundweg gerade durchzuarbeiten. Ein Teil ist wieder fahrbar. Waldi ist aber immer noch dicht, aber der Waldweg, der am Wasserwerk vorbeiführt ist bis Dtz wieder durchgängig fahrbar  . Nur die Dtz habes es noch nicht geschafft ihr Bäume auf dem Hauptweg zu beseitigen. Sind aber nur zwei und die lassen sich gut umfahren.


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Dezember 2019)

Update zu den Sturmschäden: 

Der Rodgau Rundweg ist ist bis auf ein 500m langes Stück, das man durch die Felder vor Jügesheim umfahren kann, wieder frei. Neben dem Wasserwerk ist nun auch der Weg am Waldi, zwar offiziell immer noch gesperrt wie der ganze Rodgauer Wald, aber bis kurz vor Dtz. wieder freigeräumt und mit dem Rad passierbar.

Alle Gemeinden um uns schaffen es zumindest mal die Hauptwege wieder frei zu bekommen. Alle ... bis auf Dietzenbach ... die schaffen nix  Um uns rum die Wege sind immer noch zu 

Wer's nicht glaubt, ich habe mal paar aktuelle Bilder ins "Sturmalbum" geladen:








						Kreis OF, Sturmschäden
					

101 new items · Album by Volker Erdt




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Dezember 2019)

Mein normaler Arbeitsweg funktioniert schon länger wieder gut. An einer Stelle haben sie den Hauptweg noch nicht geräumt (wenn man von der Waldstraße entlang des Biberbachs in den Wald fährt und an der ersten Kreuzung links abbiegt. Da waren aber andere fleißig und haben drei kurze Trails angelegt, auf denen man das große Totholz sehr nett umfahren kann.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Dezember 2019)

So, seit dieser Woche ist der Dreieich Rundweg wieder komplett frei  Habe ich mich heute von überzeugt. Das letzte Stück durchs Epizentrum des Dreieicher Sturmgeschehens ist geräumt. Da geht's aber momentan nur per MTB durch. Habe dazu nochmal 4 Bilder ins Sturmalbum gepackt.









						Kreis OF, Sturmschäden
					

101 new items · Album by Volker Erdt




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Bejak (7. Dezember 2019)

Wo ist das denn? Schlimm... Jemand älterem hier in Dzb den ich kenne hat doch glatt gesagt "des wern jetzt scheene Bauplätz".


----------



## Erdi01 (8. Dezember 2019)

Das ist der Waldbereich rechts der B489 DR-Offenthal Richtung Langen.


----------



## Bejak (9. Dezember 2019)

Gut zu wissen, dass man dort jetzt wieder irgendwie durchkommt, aber es ist nicht wieder zu erkennen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (21. Dezember 2019)

Momentan wird auch auf Dietzenbacher Seite freigeräumt. Die Wege sind größtenteils nur mit MTB zu befahren, wegen Spuren von schwerem Gerät, aber teils schon frei.


----------



## loti (23. Dezember 2019)

In Dreieich sind die Wege auch frei geräumt. Mit dem Rad dort zu fahren macht keinen Spaß, ausgenommen man will im Schlamm baden.
Grüsse
loti
Anbei ein Bild an der Gersprenz in Münster


----------



## Chaotenkind (23. Dezember 2019)

Pfui!

Aber mal was anderes....
Steht im Januar wieder die Tour zum Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel an? Da würde ich mich nämlich gerne ab der Bachüberquerung einklinken. Also, ab da wo ihr den Main überquert.


----------



## Bikeholic (24. Dezember 2019)

Wünsche ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und erholsame Feiertage.


----------



## Erdi01 (26. Dezember 2019)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Pfui!
> 
> Aber mal was anderes....
> Steht im Januar wieder die Tour zum Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel an? Da würde ich mich nämlich gerne ab der Bachüberquerung einklinken. Also, ab da wo ihr den Main überquert.


Januar haben wir noch nicht ... aber bis dahin gibt's auch die ein oder andere Futtermöglichkeit, falls Du frei hast:








						EXTRA-TOUREN 2022 Lothar Klötzing   Anmeldung mit Mail oder Whatsapp Telefon 06103-64287, Mobil 0170-8323621 Mail:[email protected]    Bitte Whatsapp und Mail anmelden.
					

EXTRA-TOUREN 2022 Lothar Klötzing   Anmeldung mit Mail oder Whatsapp Telefon 06103-64287, Mobil 0170-8323621 Mail:[email protected]    Bitte Whatsapp und Mail anmelden.




					www.kloetzing-lothar.de
				




Ich bin bei allen schon angemeldet


----------



## loti (26. Dezember 2019)

Ideen für Touren habe ich genug, momentan spielt das Wetter nur teilweise mit. Die Touren zum Restaurant "Hasenpfeffer und Windbeutel" in Bruchköbel kommt aber bestimmt in Januar. 
Grüsse
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Dezember 2019)

Gut. Und ich schaue mal auf deiner Seite, die Erdi netterweise gepostet hat.


----------



## Bejak (10. Februar 2020)

Achtung Kollegen, nach dem Sturm ist vor dem Sturm... Möge uns nicht der Himmel Baumstamm auf den Kopf fallen! 









						Lebensgefahr nach Sturm: Forstbesitzer warnen vor Waldspaziergängen
					

In den nächsten Tagen können Waldbesuche lebensgefährlich sein. Waldbesitzer warnen vor unvermittelt umstürzenden Bäumen und herunterfallenden Ästen.




					www.faz.net


----------



## Erdi01 (16. Februar 2020)

Gestern bei 8 Grad und voller Winterbekleidung unterwegs gewesen, heute bei 16 Grad in kurzer Hose! So krasse Gegensätze kannte ich bislang nur von La Gomera ... hm OK, da gibt's das binnen 1 Stunde Fahrzeit 

Heute die RuLA (Rund um Langen) und bisschen mehr gefahren. Einige Sturm-Epizentren vom August haben sie mittlerweile aufgeräumt, da liegt nun der Wald fein säuberlich am Wegesrand aufgeschichtet 

Update Sturmschäden August 2019: https://photos.app.goo.gl/Qi5BJTPF35wdQXNGA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (10. April 2020)

Ich war heute seit längerer Zeit das erste Mal wieder unterwegs, 50 flache km, aber ich spüre sie in den Beinen... War zum ersten Mal seit langem im Wald zwischen Dzb, Patershausen und Jügesheim, ich kenne mich dort nicht mehr aus, es sieht alles so anders aus. Wege, die ich bisher gerne genutzt habe, sind entweder noch zu, oder der Wald liegt teils 5 Meter hoch sauber gestapelt neben dem Weg. Zum Glück hat sich die Richtung der Sonne nicht geändert, sonst hätte ich die Orientierung dort verloren. Und dann noch eine Schleife runter zur geschlossenen Thomashütte und wieder heim. Sehr viele Leute mit dem Rad unterwegs,


----------



## loti (14. April 2020)

Trails um Dietzenbach sind momentan Schwierig zu fahren. Ich fahre meistens nach Süden, da haben die Stürme nicht ganz so gewütet. Hier zwei Bilder mit Sturmschäden in Langen und dann Wege Erzhausen nach Traisa. Lothar


----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2020)

Ich geistere hier auch noch in der Gegend rum ...

Dank Corona, war Malle gestorben und auch alle weiteren Reiseplanungen liegen auf Eis. Geschäftlich ist natürlich auch unsere E-Bike-Center Eröffnung ausgefallen. Der statzionäre Handel ist ja ebenfalls geschlossen, nur unsere Werkstätten (Auto, Motorrad, Fahrrad) sind offen.

Statt Malle, mein Urlaub hatte ich trotzdem genommen, bin ich halt mit meinem Dienst-E-MTB über ein paar Geo-Park-Runden gebügelt. Teilweise Trailabschnitte mehrfach gefahren, dank E-bike  

Impressionen: https://photos.app.goo.gl/weTBMJT27f32rbjZA


----------



## Bejak (14. April 2020)

E-Bike...


----------



## LimitedEdition (14. April 2020)

@Erdi01 

Du fährst Elektro-Mopped? ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (14. April 2020)

"Buff", im Nachbarort gekauft (und zwangsweise liefern lassen). Fand ich gerade irgendwie passend, wobei jetzt die Zeit kommt wo man, witterungsbedingt, nicht unbedingt was vor der Nase braucht. Aber für unter dem Helm geht es ja auch:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (14. April 2020)

LimitedEdition schrieb:


> @Erdi01
> 
> Du fährst Elektro-Mopped? ?


Sowohl als auch ... beruflich E-Bike, Privat Biobike. Wobei der Übergang fliesend ist, da ich unseren Fuhrpark auch privat nutzen kann  Letzte Woche sogar ins Geschäft geradelt, aber nicht auf'em Heimweg verfahren


----------



## LimitedEdition (14. April 2020)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> "Buff", im Nachbarort gekauft (und zwangsweise liefern lassen). Fand ich gerade irgendwie passend, wobei jetzt die Zeit kommt wo man, witterungsbedingt, nicht unbedingt was vor der Nase braucht. Aber für unter dem Helm geht es ja auch:
> Anhang anzeigen 1017971


Das ist echt super ?


----------



## Chaotenkind (15. April 2020)

Jo, und das ist der Laden dazu: 








						Textildruck und Stick - Grafik-Idee Textilwerbung Frankfurt -
					

Textildruck Textilwerbung Druck Flock Stick Sublimation Digitaldruck Direktdruck T-Shirts Shirts Textilien Sweatshirts Polos Laufshirts Frankfurt Höchst




					www.grafik-idee.de
				




Ist in Frankfurt-Höchst


----------



## Bubba. (20. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Name ist Philip, ich bin 34 und werde Ende Mai aus dem beschaulichen Westerwald nach Mainhausen ziehen.
Ich dachte, ich werde hier mal vorstellig und suche auf diesem Weg Anschluss an andere MTBer in der Region.
Ich fahre seit >20 Jahren MTB, nach Abstechern in den Gravity Bereich nun wieder XC/ Touren.
Ich fahre meist so zwischen 30 - 50km, 700-1000hm. Ich bin weder der Schnellste bergauf noch der Schnellste bergab, für mich ist das Biken auch Erholung und Abschalten. Zur Zeit fahre ich ein BMC Agonist, habe noch ein Alpenchallenge, einen Youngtimer (RM Vertex) und ein Mojo SL, was ich bald wieder aufhübschen will.
Ich suche Anschluss zu anderen Bikern, um Menschen und Region besser kennenzulernen. Keine besonderen Ansprüche, so lange es nicht verbissen hergeht und man ggf auch nach der Tour noch ein Erdinger alkfr. zusammen trinken kann.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn sich hier jemand meldet, gerne auch per PN, und vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Juni in den Wäldern um Seligenstadt etc.

Liebe Grüße

Bubba.


----------



## Bejak (20. April 2020)

Hallo, willkommen in der Region! Mainhausen/Seligenstadt liegt gut für Ausflüge in den Spessart, du kannst in Seligenstadt die Fähre nehmen, oder in Mainflingen über die Brücke, und schwupps bist du da. Einer der größten Hotspsot in der Gegend ist ganz nah, der Hahnenkamm (bei Alzenau), da entstehen gerade sogar ein paar richtige legale Trails. Das ist auch mein "Hausberg", aber ich habe eine Anfahrt von rund 30 km bis zur ersten nennenswerten Steigung.  Ich fahre meistens über Mainflingen und dann die Rückersbacher Schlucht "hoch", eine landschaftlich schöne Strecke. Ein weiterer Spot ist oben an der Wegscheide in Bad Orb. Aber auch die Ebene bis rüber nach Darmstadt, Rüsselsheim, Frankfurt ist nicht verkehrt, alles bewaldet und viele Waldautobahnen und der eine oder andere versteckte Trail, gerade gerstern wieder was schönes entdeckt... Du kannst auch mal nach "Mountainbike Geopark Odenwald" guckeln, da gibst einige ausgeschilderte Rundkurse mit jeweils 20-30 km und 1000 hm, die Freunde hier bevorzugen insbesondere den Miltenberg-1, ioch bin deen noch nicht gefahren. Auch nett ist der ganze Taunuskamm bis rauf zum Feldberg und die Trails am Winterstein, letzteres habe ich mal letzten Herbst ausprobiert, da konnte man die im Bau befindlichen Trails teils schon fahren.

Vielleicht kann man sich mal treffen um auf den Hahnenkamm hoch zu fahren, aber momentan ist das schlecht, der Hahnenkamm und der größte Teil vom Spessart liegt in Bayern, die haben dort momentan strengere Ausgangsbeschränkungen als wir Hessen. (Und ich weiß momentan nicht, ob ich den HK hochschaffe, ich bin über den Winter länger nicht gefahren, Muskelschwund... Muss noch ein bischen Trägheit wieder wegtrainieren)


----------



## Chaotenkind (21. April 2020)

Die Trails um den HK sind noch nicht offiziell eröffnet, Covid-19 lässt grüßen.

Rund um den Buchberg bei Rodenbach/Langenselbold, bzw. im Wald um Hanau-Wolfgang, ist es auch ganz nett. Fahrtechnisch nicht anspruchsvoll, aber um etwas Kondition zu machen ok. Den ein oder anderen Trail gibt es dort natürlich auch. Sie haben sogar offizielle MTB-Strecken ausgeschildert, bin noch keine komplett gefahren, hin und wieder liegen halt Teilstücke davon auf meinen Wegen. Generell braucht es dort nicht mehr als ein Hardtail, wobei ich mir dieses Jahr mal den Spass gemacht habe, die einschlägigen Trails mal mit dem alten Starrbike abzufahren. Geht auch, an der einen oder anderen Stelle ist damit halt "Stolperbiken" angesagt. Schult aber die Fahrtechnik.

Aber die GEO-Runden im Odenwald, die sind wirklich schön. Die meisten haben so um die 30 km und 700 bis 800 HM. Und es ist wenig los dort.


----------



## Bubba. (21. April 2020)

Hallo zusammen und vielen Dank schonmal für die Tipps.
Sobald ich erfolgreich in der Region gelandet bin, werde ich mich nochmal melden.
Bis dahin sollte es auch wieder etwas freundlicher aussehen.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2020)

Wir schreiben das Jahr 1995 und klein Erdi01 schlendert durch die unendlichen Weiten von Neu-Isenburg. Er kommt an einem Radladen vorbei und sieht ... ein Cannondale 

Heute 25 Jahre danach sind einige Cannondales gekommen und geblieben, aber auch einige wieder gegangen, nur dieses ERSTE ist für immer geblieben, wenn auch nicht immer an erster Stelle. Doch das wird sich dieses Jahr zum 25-Jährigen-Jubiläum wieder ändern. Es wird in alten neuen Glanz wieder erstrahlen!

Heute ist die Cannondale F-Serie Kult und die Mutter vieler Entwicklungen:








						1997 Cannondale F2000
					

Systemintegration vom Feinsten!




					www.oldschoolracing.ch
				




Meins aus 95 ist noch älter, ist die erste F-Serie überhaupt. Stammt aus einer Zeit da gab es bei Cannondale noch nicht mal die CAAD Bezeichnungen. Heute ist Cannondale aktuell bei CAAD13 angekommen!
CAAD = *C*annondale *A*luminium *A*dvance *D*esign.

Cannondale hat seiner F-Serie schon letztes Jahr gehuldigt und eine moderne Neuauflage zum Jubiläum herausgebracht:








						Cannondale 25th Anniversary Bike: Roadtrip zum Traumbike - MTB-News.de
					

25 Jahre Cannondale Racehartails – das muss gefeiert werden. Philipp Martin machte dafür einen Roadtrip, um zwei Traumbikes im Retro-Design auszustatten.




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Heute schreiben wir das Jahr 2020 und Erdi schlendert wieder zum F700 ...


----------



## Bejak (1. Mai 2020)

Zeigen, ohne Bilder ist es nicht geschehen!


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Mai 2020)

Ätsch, ich habe den Rahmen schon mal in Natura gesehen. Vor langer Zeit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (1. Mai 2020)

Wenn wir schon bei der Nostalgie sind,  bin ich auch dabei. Ich habe festgestellt, dass ich seit 1989 Gravelräder fahre. Früher nannte man die Reiseräder, Crosser oder einfach Fahrrad. Hier einige Bilder aus meinem Archiv;
Gylaine, Baujahr 1989, Klein Hardtail, Baujahr 1999, Nöll, Baujahr 2003, Klein Rennrad, Baujahr 2004, Cannondale, Gravelbike, 2018.  Die anderen Räder habe ich , dann irgend geschrottet - hier ein Tomasini aus 2001. Grüsse Lothar


----------



## loti (1. Mai 2020)

Das letze Rad gehört nicht dazu. Wenn wir über  alte Fullies sprechen, kann ich auch mit dienen - Hier ein Fusion, Jahrgang 2006. Aber jetzt das Bild des Tomasini. Da hatte ich  Glück, das der Rahmen in der Ebene gebrochen ist. Lothar


----------



## Erdi01 (1. Mai 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Zeigen, ohne Bilder ist es nicht geschehen!


Es ist ja auch noch nicht geschehen ...

Aber ein Album zur Wiederauferstehung existiert schon mal.
Erstmal wird weiter zerlegt, aufpoliert und geschaut was die Fatty 70 macht. 









						C'dale F700 25th Anniversary (1995-2020)
					

8 new items added to shared album




					photos.app.goo.gl
				




Hier ein älteres Album. Quasi eine Timeline:









						F700
					

Original von 1995




					www.flickr.com
				




Die letzten Jahre war es abgelöst von Cannondale Flash. Und das Flash selber ist die letzen 1,5 Jahre auch schon nicht mehr bewegt worden 









						Flash Hi Mod
					

Explore this photo album by erdi01 on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Erdi01 (6. Mai 2020)

... noch ist immer noch nichts geschehen. Außer das ich schon mal ein wenig virtuellen Content zusammengetragen habe 

Nun sichtbar im "C'dale F700 25th Anniversary"-Album, das ich schon oben verlinkt hatte.

Ein paar "Vitrinen-Teile" werden wieder reaktiviert werden, z.B. ...


Race Face Next LP Kurbel
Sram 9.0 SL, Sonderedition "Stars and Stripes" zu den Olympischen Spielen 1996 in Atlanta
LRS = XTR 950 Naben + Mavic XC 717 Felgen
Flite Titanium, Sonderedition "Tinker"

Tinker was? Tinker Juarez, einer der legendären Volvo/Cannondale Teamfahrer, neben Myles Rockwell oder Missy Giove. Das ist einer der Typen weshalb es die F-Serie überhaupt gibt. Der fuhr schon vor 25 Jahren und fährt bis heute noch für Cannondale. Scheint so als könne man sich mit radfahren tatsächlich fit halten


----------



## Chaotenkind (6. Mai 2020)

...aber die grünen Söckchen auf dem F700, die haben sich schon aufgelöst, oder?


----------



## Bejak (6. Mai 2020)

Kann mir vorstellen dass das F700 mit den Teilen ganz hübsch wird. Machen.


----------



## Erdi01 (7. Mai 2020)

Wer hat hier was gegen grüne Söckchen, die waren vor 15 Jahren total angesagt und ein Must-have-Artikel. Aber nein, sie existieren nicht mehr. Im Gegensatz zu den FünfundzwanzigjahrealtenIRCMythosXCs-Söckchen, die standesgemäß geplant sind. Ich müsst nur mal anfangen mit "Machen".


----------



## loti (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage. Mein letztes Team beim Winterpokal hat sich aufgelöst. Wäre von Euch würde am Winterpokal mitmachen? Ich wäre wieder dabei. Ich habe in den letzten 14 Jahren nur einen Winterpokal verpasst. Bei dem Namen ist es doch Ehrensache: 
*MTB-Team-Eisbären*
loti


----------



## Bejak (26. Oktober 2020)

Hab mir die Bedingungen mal angesehen, hört sich nicht schlecht an. Aber, muss man da zusammen unterwegs sein, oder kann jeder für sich selbst was machen und man meldet dann nur gemeinsam?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## loti (26. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Stefan, ich würde das Team anmelden.  Ich mache auch weiterhin Radtouren. Hier gelten die Hessischen Regeln: 
Die Öffnung von Einrichtungen sowie der Sportbetrieb unterliegen ebenfalls Auflagen um soziale Nahkontakte zu minimieren und das Infektionsrisiko zu senken.
Zulässig sind selbst gewählte und verabredete Gruppen von bis zu 10 Personen. Eine willkürliche Zusammensetzung einer Gruppe aus fremden Personen etwa durch den Veranstalter oder die Veranstalterin ist nicht zulässig.
Alle Teilnehmer müssen sich also anmelden. 
Bei der Einkehr muss man sich dann auf 2 Tische aufteilen. 
Loti


----------



## loti (26. Oktober 2020)

Hier habe ich die Regel für neue Teilnehmer zusammengefasst,
 loti
Mehr Spaß im Team!
Wie gewohnt besteht auch in diesem Winter die Möglichkeit, dass du dich in einem Team (jetzt Team gründen oder in bestehendem Team Mitglied werden) mit je maximal fünf Mitgliedern organisiert, damit ihr euch gegenseitig zum Training motivieren und in der Team-Wertung gegen andere Teams antreten könnt.

Jeder trägt seine Daten selber ein. Man kann alleine oder gemeinsam fahren. Die Punkte der Mitglieder werden summiert.
Der Winterpokal startet am 26.10.2020 und endet am 28.03.2021.
Punktevergabe
1 Punkt: Laufen, pro 20 Minuten-Block, d. h. 1 Stunde Laufen = 3 Punkte.
2 Punkte: Alle alternativen Sportarten (zB. Schwimmen, Studio, Fußball, Volleyball, Badminton, Tennis, usw.). 🚴‍♂️Rennrad). Beispiel 2: 5 Stunden Rad = 20 Punkte (d. h.: kein Limit!) Gleichwertig mit Radtraining ist nur Skilanglauf, da Bewohner in verschneiten Regionen eine Chancengleichheit haben sollten*.*
🚴‍♂️


----------



## loti (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das Team Gegründet. Wer will mitmachen? 
Bis zu fünf Leute können sich in einem Team zusammen schließen, jeder kann dabei nur in einem Team Mitglied sein.
Die Teams müssen bis zum 09.11.2020 23:59 MEZ feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. Ohne Ausnahme!


----------



## Chaotenkind (27. Oktober 2020)

Also gut. Ich hatte bei meinem Mädels-Team "Snowflow" abgesagt, da es mir derzeit gesundheitlich nicht wirklich gut geht, aber um der alten Zeiten willen, ich mache mit.

Bitte nicht zuviel erwarten, es läuft, bzw. fährt, bei mir momentan besch...


----------



## loti (27. Oktober 2020)

Anett, schön das du dabei bist. Die Punkte spielen keine große Rolle. Ich hoffe, dass wird uns bei einigen Touren treffen. Liebe Grüsse loti


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2020)

OK, bin auch mal wieder dabei. Sehe es wie Anett, "der alten Zeiten willen ..."

Getreu dem Moto: Es gibt nix zu gewinnen und nix zu verlieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss Marple (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Loti, Wolfgang und ich haben sich eben auch fürs Team angemeldet. Grüße an alle von Wolfgang und Martina


----------



## loti (28. Oktober 2020)

Hallo an alle  Oldies-Eisbären: schön , dass ihr alle mitmacht. Hier einige Erinnerungen an früheren Zeiten. loti


----------



## Erdi01 (28. Oktober 2020)

Frühere Zeiten? ... kann ich auch   Beispiel gefällig:









						Touren 2012-2013
					

Explore this photo album by erdi01 on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## Lupo (29. Oktober 2020)

...die hab ich auch noch im Angebot: beim Biken

und unsere damalige Teamwearkollektion


----------



## Chaotenkind (29. Oktober 2020)

Lupo schrieb:


> ...die hab ich auch noch im Angebot: beim Biken



Schau, schau, da ist doch die "Schöne Aussicht" bei Bergen-Enkheim dabei. Das muss so 2009 gewesen sein. Den Wolf habe ich immer noch, wenn auch mittlerweile mit anderem Aufbau.


----------



## Erdi01 (29. Oktober 2020)

Lupo schrieb:


> und unsere damalige Teamwearkollektion


Ha Ha, und ich weiß bis heute noch nicht ob das Model männlich oder weiblich ist 

Wobei heute zu Tage gibt's dafür doch einen Begriff ... Transgender


----------



## IronShit (4. November 2020)

Bin gerade zufällig hier vorbei gekommen...und dann diese Bilder. Sehr geil! 
Das Internet vergisst also wirklich NIE!  @theobviousfaker 

@Erdi01 - ich hatte die Tage noch so ein Eisbärentrikot von dir in der Hand, hatte ich mir irgendwann mal ausgeliehen...

Viele Grüße!
Martin


----------



## Erdi01 (5. November 2020)

IronShit schrieb:


> @Erdi01 - ich hatte die Tage noch so ein Eisbärentrikot von dir in der Hand, hatte ich mir irgendwann mal ausgeliehen...
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> Martin



... und ich weiß gar nicht, dass ich ein Eisbärentrikot vermisse   Wußte im ersten Moment auch gar nicht wer Du bist  Ich glaube jetzt ist es mir aber gedämmert. Da gibt es so ein Martin, der so irre Radevents mitfährt und/oder veranstalltet !?

Gruß zurück, Volker.


----------



## loti (18. November 2020)

Nach der schönen Tour mit meiner Frau bei diesem Wetter zu den Störchen nach Büttelborn einige Bilder. Lothar


----------



## mishis (3. Januar 2021)

Ein schönes neues Jahr, euch allen.
Januar und Schnee in den Höhenlagen, das haben wir am autofreien Feldberg genutzt.
Hat Spaß gemacht. Gerne wieder.
Weißer autofreier Feldi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikeholic (3. Januar 2021)

mishis schrieb:


> Ein schönes neues Jahr, euch allen.
> Januar und Schnee in den Höhenlagen, das haben wir am autofreien Feldberg genutzt.
> Hat Spaß gemacht. Gerne wieder.
> Weißer autofreier Feldi


Ja, war eine super Tour am weißen Autofreien Sonntag auf dem Feldberg. Ich sende Dir alle Fotos, wenn Du mir Deine Nummer zukommen lässt.


----------



## mishis (31. Januar 2021)

Im Taunus, da war heut was los. pic´s


----------



## Chaotenkind (1. Februar 2021)

Ja, ja, die üblichen Verdächtigen. Passt bloß auf, dass euch das hochgewachsene Grünzeug unter dem Himmel nicht auf den Kopf fällt.


----------



## mishis (7. Februar 2021)

Heute war ich alleine unterwegst.
Hatte ein tolles Abenteuer auf den altbekannten Wegen. Es werden immer mehr Bäume die die Wege kreuzen.
Glaube die Bilder sagen genug.









mehr

Grüße Michi


----------



## Speedskater (7. Februar 2021)

Ich konnte das gute Wetter am Donnerstag nutzen, da kann ich mich bei solchen Bedingungen gerade noch beherrschen.


----------



## Bejak (7. Februar 2021)

Ich bin momentan nur auf Asphalt (Radwege, etc.) und gut ausgebauten Waldwegen unterwegs, auf den eiskalten Matsch momentan hab ich keinen Bock. Eben gerade, wenn ich hier raus schaue, es schneit wieder.


----------



## Chaotenkind (8. Februar 2021)

mishis schrieb:


> Heute war ich alleine unterwegst.
> Hatte ein tolles Abenteuer auf den altbekannten Wegen. Es werden immer mehr Bäume die die Wege kreuzen.
> Glaube die Bilder sagen genug.
> 
> ...



Na, wenigstens musstest du fürs Foto machen nichts zum Anlehnen fürs Bike suchen. Trail mit Fahrradständer inklusive.


----------



## Mike44 (8. Februar 2021)

Bilder vom Mittwoch, da hatte ich noch die Hoffnung das langsam wieder was geht im Taunus






Zwar teilweise fiese Glatt durch Niesel gemischt mit Eis, aber alles am tauen.





Das dürfte dann erst mal für mindestens eine Woche wieder erledigt sein. Ich hoffe das der Schneee oben wenigstens wieder griffig ist wie um Weihnachten und Neujahr.

Gestern wenigstens ein bisschen im Feld rum gefahren




Aber es läuft wohl die nächsten Tage auf  Hometrainer raus


----------



## Chaotenkind (9. Februar 2021)

Ja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.

Ich dachte auch, dass ich öfter zum Reharadeln komme und dann kommt dieser Siff. Muss am Donnerstag ins Nachbarort zum Markus-Krankenhaus zwecks Nachuntersuchung. Da wollte ich mit dem Bike hin, weil, sind nur 15 km einfache Strecke. Und notfalls kann ich mit dem Bike unterwegs in die U-Bahn hüpfen, wenn nix mehr geht. Aber jetzt, eher nee. Ich denke nicht, dass die das witzig finden, wenn ich schön eingesaut dort ankomme. Wobei, mal sehen wie es Donnerstag so aussieht. Sonne wie heute wäre ja schon nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schmiddl (10. Februar 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen,

Ich habe euch hier schon mal einen Post hinterlassen und heute gesehen das hier ja schon ein regionaler Thread existiert. 





						MTB Treff Mainhausen, Karlstein, Seligenstadt, Alzenau
					

Guten Abend zusammen,   Ich habe mir letztes frühjahr das Mountainbiken angelacht und bike seitdem regelmässig von der mainflinger Brücke in Richtung hahnenkamm, rückersbach, alzenau und Drumherum.  Ich würde gerne in der Gruppe fahren und gerne ein paar Gleichgesinnte kennenlernen, daher dacht...




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Wie schon beschrieben, wäre es super wenn sich hier Leute finden die in der nähe Alzenau, rückersbach, seligenstadt,  mainhausen zu zweit oder in der Gruppe ein paar Touren zusammen fahren. Ich würde mich hier gern anschliessen. 

Fahre derzeit immer von mainflingen Richtung Spessart , HK. 

Grüsse
Alex


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2021)

Da wird sich sicher das eine oder andere ergeben. Da gibt es etliche Herren, welche über die Mainflinger Brücke anreisen und die gleiche Richtung haben.
Ich bin etwas ausgebremst, lange Anfahrten und viel bergauf ist nicht mehr drin. Heisst, ich überbrücke zwangsweise längere Anfahrten mit dem Auto. Aber HK steht auf jeden Fall immer mal wieder auf dem Programm. Ich hätte es nur gerne etwas wärmer und trocken.

Achso, weil ich gerade da bin.....

@Speedskater : alles Gute zum Wiegenfest. Was hast du dir dieses Jahr geschenkt?


----------



## Speedskater (11. Februar 2021)

Danke, ich habe mir einen Behälter für Desinfektionsmittel geschenkt.





Passt gut zum Bike


----------



## Chaotenkind (11. Februar 2021)

Aber nicht in den Flaschenhalter. Trotzdem, schicker Flachmann.
 Ich bin ja eher der Esser, deswegen habe ich einen Futterbehälter aus Titan. Da kann man aber auch Flüssigkeiten drin transportieren, weil, Deckel wirklich dicht. Nur halt nicht so elegant wie deiner.


----------



## LimitedEdition (11. Februar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Aber nicht in den Flaschenhalter. Trotzdem, schicker Flachmann.
> Ich bin ja eher der Esser, deswegen habe ich einen Futterbehälter aus Titan. Da kann man aber auch Flüssigkeiten drin transportieren, weil, Deckel wirklich dicht. Nur halt nicht so elegant wie deiner.


Stimmt, der Futterbehälter aus Titan. Also ich finde ihn sehr hübsch und irgendwie auch nützlicher als den Flachmann.


----------



## Speedskater (11. Februar 2021)

Meinst Du ich sollte mir noch den passenden Flaschenhalter dazu bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chaotenkind (12. Februar 2021)

Auf jeden Fall. Damit wärst du dann der Star bei Mecki´s.


----------



## Mike44 (13. Februar 2021)

Die wesentliche Frage steht noch aus, was ist Drinnen


----------



## Speedskater (13. Februar 2021)

Das bekommst Du nur raus wenn Du mit fährst.


----------



## Chaotenkind (13. Februar 2021)

Grappa oder Limoncello?


----------



## Mike44 (14. Februar 2021)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Das bekommst Du nur raus wenn Du mit fährst.


Ich hab immer noch Angst das Ihr mich in Grund und Boden fahrt, aber mehr als am Waldrand verenden kann ja nicht passieren, freu mich drauf. 
Heute gehts wohl noch mal eine Runde an die Waffelstand-Scheune ab nächste Woche ist wieder Taunus angesagt.


----------



## Schmiddl (18. Februar 2021)

Langsam wird's wieder mit dem Wetter. Heute kleine Runde bis rückersbacher Schlucht. Hoffentlich wird's bald trockener


----------



## Bejak (19. Februar 2021)

Ich mache morgen eine Runde, heute Rad nochmal durchgecheckt und die beiden Ant+ Sensoren mal drangebastelt. Das Koppeln mit dem Rox 11 ging supereasy.


----------



## Schmiddl (20. Februar 2021)

Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Grappa oder Limoncello?


Na dann immer ein feiner Crappa


----------



## Mike44 (20. Februar 2021)

Ich war am Freitag bis Höhe Sandplacken, alles problemlos zu fahren, sogar Schlamm hielt sich in Grenzen.



Trails auch teilweise fahrbar



wenns so weiter geht können auch bald keine Äste/Bäume mehr im Weg liegen


----------



## Chaotenkind (20. Februar 2021)

Schmiddl schrieb:


> Na dann immer ein feiner Crappa



Oder einen von den drei Kumpeln. Jim, Jack, Johnny.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mike44 (21. Februar 2021)

Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft jetzt am WO ein paar Bilder zu bekommen wie es am Feldberg ausschaut. Bis Sandplacken war ich gewesen.
Weis einer ob oben vernünftig gefahren werden kann?


----------



## Bejak (22. Februar 2021)

@Erdi01 - warst du das gestern kurz nach 14:00, der mir da aus Richtung Gravenbruch am Holländer-Born entgegen kam?


----------



## Chaotenkind (22. Februar 2021)

Ich habe am Sonntag u.a. mal am Klappermühlchen vorbeigeschaut. Dort wo es zum Mühlchen runtergeht steht jetzt ein "Du, du, darfst hier nicht mehr runterfahren"-Schild. Warscheinlich haben sich "Corona sei Dank" etliche von den neuen Wandersleuten beschwert. War ja letztes Jahr der reinste Almabtrieb dort. Zum Glück war gestern früh gerade niemand da....


----------



## Schmiddl (22. Februar 2021)

Das sich die Leute das so aufregen und sich beschweren....echt unverständlich.

Meist ist doch genügend Platz für alle


----------



## Erdi01 (22. Februar 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> @Erdi01 - warst du das gestern kurz nach 14:00, der mir da aus Richtung Gravenbruch am Holländer-Born entgegen kam?


Holländer-Born sagt mir jetzt spontan nix, aber könnte sein, wenn das auf oder in der Nähe vom Dreieich Rundweg ist. Dort und um den Langener Waldsee war ich gestern unterwegs. Gesehen habe ich auch Viele. Erstmals sind mir auf dem Langener Waldsee Trail sogar zwei Graveler entgegen (der dort üblichen Fahrtrichtung) gekommen.


----------



## Schmiddl (20. März 2021)

Hi zusammen,

wollte morgen eine Runde Richtung Hahnenkamm machen. Dachte so grob an start ca. 14:00 Mainflinger Brücke, ergo 14:45 Rückersbach, dann hoch Hahnenkamm und wieder zurück.....

Wer Lust hat darf sich gerne melden. Telefonnummern können wir per PN tauschen.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich jemand dazu gesellt...

Grüßle


----------



## Bikeholic (29. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

werde morgen eine größere Runde (>120 Km / >1600 Hm) in den Spessart fahren. Ziel Fischerhütte. Abfahrt Druckhaus 09:30 Uhr. Bitte um Info wer Lust und Energie hat mitzuradeln. Info wer mitfahren möchte bitte noch heute, muß einen Tisch für die Mittagspause reservieren. 

Schönes Wochenende und bis bald im Wald.


----------



## x-rossi (2. Juni 2021)

Nach 7 Jahren Abstinenz, müsste ich erst mal wieder lernen, wie man eine Kette aufpumpt oder eine Federgabel flickt.

Hallo zusammen!


----------



## Bejak (2. Juni 2021)

Das kannst du mir dann auch beibringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (2. Juni 2021)

Kette aufpumpen ist out, Zahnriemen ist angesagt, dem muss man nicht aufpumpen.


----------



## Chaotenkind (2. Juni 2021)

x-rossi schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren Abstinenz, müsste ich erst mal wieder lernen, wie man eine Kette aufpumpt oder eine Federgabel flickt.
> 
> Hallo zusammen!


Willkommen zurück!


Speedskater schrieb:


> Kette aufpumpen ist out, Zahnriemen ist angesagt, dem muss man nicht aufpumpen.


----------



## Mike44 (2. Juni 2021)

x-rossi schrieb:


> Nach 7 Jahren Abstinenz, müsste ich erst mal wieder lernen, wie man eine Kette aufpumpt oder eine Federgabel flickt.
> 
> Hallo zusammen!


Das macht man Heude beides elegtronisch, funzt alles nur noch über Steuergeräde und Chips   ☝️


----------



## Bejak (3. Juni 2021)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Das macht man Heude beides elegtronisch, funzt alles nur noch über Steuergeräde und Chips   ☝️


Dat gayd awwa nur wen sayn Ratt schon nen USB 3.1 Anschluss hat.


----------



## MTBpleasure (3. Juni 2021)

_gähn_ 
Habt ihr auch richtigen Humor?


----------



## Bejak (3. Juni 2021)

Den gibts nur drüben in KWTR.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (3. Juli 2021)

Mal sehen, vielleicht trete ich am Sonntag seit langem mal wieder den HK hinauf, Lieblingsaufstieg über Mainflingen und Rückersbacher Schlucht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juli 2021)

Könnte nass werden von oben sagen die Kachelmänner.


----------



## Bejak (4. Juli 2021)

Bin gerade so vor der Sturzflut heim gekommen, aber ich war nicht ganz oben, habs nur bis Rückserbach geschafft, da sah ich die fetten Wolken und hab zugesehen dass ich heim komme... Die letzten 10 km waren ein bischen feucht.


----------



## Chaotenkind (5. Juli 2021)

Ja, manchmal klappt das mit den Wetterfröschen.


----------



## Bejak (31. Oktober 2021)

Hier im Faden ist auch schon lange nix mehr passiert... 

Kennt ihr das?





Da "oben" trifft man manchmal mehrere MTBler, man kann da über kleine Trails hochtreten...





... und der eine Trail ist ein paar Meter lang fast 45° steil, gefolgt von einer vor langer Zeit gebauten und inzwischen etwas verfahrenen 90° Steilkurve, man sieht an schwierigeren Stellen immer lange Bremsspuren, da brettern also welche richtig schnell runter.









Das ist die BMX-Strecke im Wald hinter der Rosenhöhe.


----------



## Chaotenkind (31. Oktober 2021)

Jo, der Ebertsberg ist bei Dietzenbach. Bin ich schon langgefahren. Ist nett und Starrbiketauglich.


----------



## Bejak (31. Oktober 2021)

Demnächst zeige ich euch noch etwa 5 andere Trails in der Ecke.


----------



## Erdi01 (31. Oktober 2021)

Ja, ich kenne unsere drei Gipfel natürlich auch    Leider gibt's die östlich Auf und Abfahrt schon länger nicht mehr. Dafür ging die westliche Abfahrt letztes Jahr bis zu den Futterplätzen(hütten). Wie's dieses Jahr ausschaut weis ich nicht, war dieses Jahr nicht oben. Warum eigentlich


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. November 2021)

ups.. dobbel post!


----------



## Fr.th.13 (5. November 2021)

hat wer zeit am Sonntag ne runde am HK zu drehen? Strecke ist schön nass, der schwerer griffiger boden, hat ideale bedingung zum ballern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (5. November 2021)

Bock ja aber ich schaff es momentan nicht da hoch.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (6. November 2021)

woran hängts.. ? Ps: werd auch net alles hochstrampeln.. gibt genug steile abkürzungen .. da bist du in ner viertel std. hoch geschoben..


----------



## Bejak (6. November 2021)

Laut Donnerwetter regnet es außerdem morgen den ganzen Tag.


----------



## Fr.th.13 (7. November 2021)

Bejak schrieb:


> Laut Donnerwetter regnet es außerdem morgen den ganz Tag


und.....??????


----------



## Bejak (7. November 2021)

Bin gerade erst aufgestanden, wurde gestern Abend (besser: heute früh) etwas spät...


----------



## loti (19. November 2021)

Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage.  Wäre von Euch würde am Winterpokal mitmachen? Ich wäre wieder dabei. Ich habe in den letzten 14 Jahren nur einen Winterpokal verpasst. Bei dem Namen ist es doch Ehrensache:
*MTB-Team-Eisbären*
loti


----------



## Lupo (19. November 2021)

Leider zu spät Loti

"Die Frist für Änderungen an den Teamzusammenstellungen ist am 15.11.2021 23:59 abgelaufen. Du kannst also (in dieser Saison) kein Team mehr gründen oder einem Team beitreten."


----------



## loti (19. November 2021)

Schade! Der Termin wohl gepennt.  Das Winterpokal wird mal gleich Teilnahme Jahren  22/23.  loti


----------



## loti (3. Mai 2022)

*Samstag, 7.5.2022 , 9:00 - 18:00  
Auf der Hohen Straße im Odenwald
108 km, 1000 Höhenmeter*
Am Mainzer Berg vorbei nach Reinheim-Überau. Über mehrere Anstiege fahren wir nach Hundertmorgen und Gumpertsberg  und weiter auf der „Hohen Straße“ nach Böllstein. Dann geht es hinunter nach Langen-Brombach. Dort kehren wir im Gasthaus „Zum Löwen“ein. Der Rückweg geht eben im Mümlingtal bis Höchst, dann folgt der Anstieg nach Hering am Otzberg und weiter nach Dieburg und Dreieich.
*Abfahrt: 9:00 Uhr Dreieich-Sprendlingen, Lindenplatz*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2022)

Wegen schei$$ Wetter und Langeweile mal ein bisschen im Netz rumgestöbert und dank @karsten13 in einer interessanten Zeitreise gelandet   Mein lieber Mann 15 Jahre her ... 









						Eisbären 2007
					

Hier www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246744 wird sich regelmässig Donnerstags zu Ausfahrten mit MTB/Crosser verabredet.




					www.flickr.com
				












						Eisbären 2008
					

Explore this photo album by karsten13 on Flickr!




					www.flickr.com


----------



## karsten13 (2. Oktober 2022)

15 Jahre ist krass ... wir sind bald in dem Alter wo man sich eher mit der Rente statt halsbrecherischen Hobbies beschäftigen sollte 😜


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Oktober 2022)

Na, sooo alt sind wir nun auch noch nicht, obwohl ... so ein paar Retro-Eisbären haben die magische Schallmauer schon durchbrochen


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Oktober 2022)

Rente....

Schon mal das Henkeltöpfchen bereitstellen für die Kelle warmer Suppe von der Heilsarmee, falls man nicht gleich direkt vom Arbeitsplatz in die Kiste hüpft. Ich warte schon auf den Moment, wo sie die Rentenpunkte der normal arbeitenden Bevölkerung in Naturalien umwandeln.


----------



## loti4 (29. Oktober 2022)

Nochmal 2022 
Hallo, ich habe mal ne Frage. Wäre von Euch würde am Winterpokal mitmachen? Ich wäre wieder dabei. Ich habe in den letzten 14 Jahren nur einen Winterpokal verpasst. Bei dem Namen ist es doch Ehrensache:
*MTB-Team-Eisbären*
loti


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Oktober 2022)

Ist leider nicht, weil aua. Keine Ahnung, wie lange das dauert, aber besser nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Erdi01 (30. Oktober 2022)

Ja, von mir aus. Tradition verpflichtet. Ich denke ich sehe morgen Abend Bad Offenbach. Die werde ich auch mal anspitzen.

Heute perfektes Trail-Abschluss-WE auf den Flowtrails Bad Orb gehabt 

Jetzt beginnt für mich sowieso das (Loti)Herbst/Winter-Programm  
Kannst mich schon mal von Haus aus bei allen WE Touren einplanen


----------



## Chaotenkind (30. Oktober 2022)

...und ich schicke gleich ne Email wegen der Klassikstadt am Dienstag. Wr schon nicht radfahren darf, der muss wenigstens gut essen.


----------



## Lupo (30. Oktober 2022)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Ja, von mir aus. Tradition verpflichtet. Ich denke ich sehe morgen Abend Bad Offenbach. Die werde ich auch mal anspitzen.


hab mich schon angemeldet. wenn loti mich bestätigt bin ich dabei


----------



## Andreas (31. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch angemeldet, falls ihr noch ein fünftes Rad am Wagen braucht.


----------



## BlackTrek (2. November 2022)

Andreas schrieb:


> Bin auch angemeldet, falls ihr noch ein fünftes Rad am Wagen braucht.


Ups, ich fürchte, den Platz habe ich Dir weggeschnappt.

Ich hab hier schon ewig nicht mehr reingeschaut und freue mich, aber noch lauter alte Bekannte zu sehen.


----------



## Andreas (4. November 2022)

Macht nichts, ich wollte nur mitmachen wenn noch jemand gebraucht wird.


----------



## Dr. Faust (2. Dezember 2022)

Erdi01 schrieb:


> Wegen schei$$ Wetter und Langeweile mal ein bisschen im Netz rumgestöbert und dank @karsten13 in einer interessanten Zeitreise gelandet   Mein lieber Mann 15 Jahre her ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Galerie hat mir den Stecker gezogen… Fährt jemand manchmal zu Jens‘ Grab? Habe das seit all den Jahren nicht übers Herz gebracht und weiß gar nicht, wo es ist. Mittlerweile wäre ich so weit.


----------



## Lupo (3. Dezember 2022)

Vorletzte Woche erst dort gewesen. Wenn du es mal besuchen willst: https://goo.gl/maps/6284Lq2RuGCwYvL58


----------

